# S T M ( Single Teen Mummy & Mummy-to-be's )



## Mummy.To.Be

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4561138fltt.gif

Well, It's been spoke about, *so here it is!* :thumbup:
Anything you wanna say, this is your official freedom!
*Rant and rave about those horrible OH's all you like!* Lol. :happydance:

Also thought it'd be nice to know:
- How old you are,
- When your due,
- If you have a little one already,
- A little about yourself! 


*EDIT: 02/03/10 - Seems this thread is reallllllyyy kinda old now!
Rather than keeping up with all you lovely STM's - thought it'd
be easier to leave it open and optional to anyone to rant and
rave as they wish! 

. . ..  Yes, that does mean about all those horrid FOB's!! 
&& obviously about coping as a single mummy/mummy-to-be with any 
issues! " Fed up of being pregnant and single, no-one there to fetch my
midnight cravings!"... Blahh Blahh!!  

Wishing all STM's a happy and healthy time with their growing LO's and
their arrivals when born! x *​


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well my names Sophie-Clara! (_*But please, keep it to Sophie! Haha*_)
I'm 18 years young, my *little girl* Summer-Brooke is due on 23/02/10! :D :pink:
I really can't wait.
Baby's OH is a twat and we'll leave it at that for now! Lol.

Hope everyones okayy!:hugs:

x


----------



## Emma.Gi

I'm Emma 17, single mummy to Harrison, who is 13 months (11 corrected). Harry's dad isn't really a problem, we got into a few spats and split up in early June, it was the inevitable but we were engaged to be married :( . We still get on, if not for Harry's sake and Harry spends most weekends with his dad :) I'm currently at College doing a 2 year course, although we're on the holidays at the moement. Harry's at nursery now, which he and I both adore because they are great with him. He is slightly disabled because he has lung problems which are all linked to him being a preemie but he's doing gret, a little ray of light and the thing that makes me love the nursery most is that they don't treat him any differently even though mummy is 17 and he is disabled. :)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

_Awwwh bless him_ :) *sounds a right little cutie!!*

Have you found it hard being a single teen mummy?

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm a soon to be single mom
I'm 19, and due on jan 29th
the father and me broke up before I even knew i was pregnant but I hear from him sometimes, and we always fight.
he is starting at my school next week and i'm really mixed emotions about it.
:)


----------



## suheyla

i dont really know how to use the forums yet, but im expecting a baby boy on 14th february, i will be 17 this december. i broke up with HIM when i told him i was pregnant, he offered me money for an abortion. which i didnt agree with. my parents have been really supportive about everything. i dont see being a S.T.M a problem as i will still be able to do the things i want to do. im not looking at the negative things. :)


----------



## Emma.Gi

Mummy.To.Be said:


> _Awwwh bless him_ :) *sounds a right little cutie!!*
> 
> Have you found it hard being a single teen mummy?
> 
> x

Oh he is, lol but he can be cheeky too!!

And to tell you the truth, yes, very hard but it's so worth it and all the love you get in return just makes everything better :)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

suheyla said:


> i dont really know how to use the forums yet, but im expecting a baby boy on 14th february, i will be 17 this december. i broke up with HIM when i told him i was pregnant, he offered me money for an abortion. which i didnt agree with. my parents have been really supportive about everything. i dont see being a S.T.M a problem as i will still be able to do the things i want to do. im not looking at the negative things. :)

Lol, you use them exactly as you're doing now! :thumbup:
Awwwwh, little boy due! :) congrats!

Yeah, There's completely nothing wrong with being a S.T.M at all!
The little one's will always be loved, its a massive learning curb for
people of any age becoming a mummy, what makes being a teen so
different? :)

x


----------



## minimoo90

hey
congrats all..
im 19, expecting around june 27th..
really looking forward to it 
x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> I'm a soon to be single mom
> I'm 19, and due on jan 29th
> the father and me broke up before I even knew i was pregnant but I hear from him sometimes, and we always fight.
> he is starting at my school next week and i'm really mixed emotions about it.
> :)

Awwwh hun, don't let him win in making you feel down.
So if your confused and all mixed up, thats fine; just don't show him! :thumbup:

Whats making you so mixed felt about it babe?

X


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I'm a soon to be single mom
> I'm 19, and due on jan 29th
> the father and me broke up before I even knew i was pregnant but I hear from him sometimes, and we always fight.
> he is starting at my school next week and i'm really mixed emotions about it.
> :)
> 
> Awwwh hun, don't let him win in making you feel down.
> So if your confused and all mixed up, thats fine; just don't show him! :thumbup:
> 
> Whats making you so mixed felt about it babe?
> 
> XClick to expand...

cause he comes and goes outta my life, and he will be like " I want to help you, I love this child too " and things like that, and then I'm like I want him there, then I don't hear from him, and I start thinking "no I don't want him in mine or bumps life" lol :shrug: then comes back again! I guess it's hard to explain my feelings.lol


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hmmm I think guys can be complete indesisive jerks sometimes!!
God knows why they're like it, must be too much testosterone
or something :shrug::haha: Haha!

Just try and rise above him, and if neccassary; give him a finalised 
ultimatum. Either he does or doesn't wanna be involved, no more
changing his mind! 

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we will see what happens when he comes to school next week
I'm picking my classes today, hopefully I don't end up in the same class as him!


----------



## TattiesMum

I'm not a teen mum LOL, but Tattie is 18, single and due on 27th March 2010 (gender scan soon) ... to be honest I'm kinda glad she's single - her OH was always a waste of space (they were together for about 18 months), so now at least her and baby have a chance to find a really GREAT bloke .... and in the meantime Nonna gets more baby time :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Tattiesmom
what do you think the baby is going to be boy or girl
what are you or tattie hoping for?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

TattiesMum said:


> I'm not a teen mum LOL, but Tattie is 18, single and due on 27th March 2010 (gender scan soon) ... to be honest I'm kinda glad she's single - her OH was always a waste of space (they were together for about 18 months), so now at least her and baby have a chance to find a really GREAT bloke .... and in the meantime Nonna gets more baby time :happydance:

Ahhh thats sweet :)
Whens the gender scan booked for?
Will have to keep us all updated! :thumbup:

X


----------



## LovingYou

TattiesMum said:


> I'm not a teen mum LOL, but Tattie is 18, single and due on 27th March 2010 (gender scan soon) ... to be honest I'm kinda glad she's single - her OH was always a waste of space (they were together for about 18 months), so now at least her and baby have a chance to find a really GREAT bloke .... and in the meantime Nonna gets more baby time :happydance:



I think that is so great that you are active on this site and so supportive of her! :] You are such a good mom!
Do you think the baby will be a boy or girl? :D


----------



## TattiesMum

Thanks Girls :D .... I was just saying to a client at work how excited I am :happydance: I'm just as excited now as I was when I was expecting my own babies LOL.

The Gender scan is in 2 weeks, and of course I'll keep everyone updated (just try and stop me lol :winkwink: ) .... I suspect it's a boy but of course I'll be made up by either and it will just be so great to really indulge my shopping craving with pink/blue clothes :cloud9:

I love coming on here - you are all so sweet about putting up with me, and you really help me to see things from Tattie's perspective :D For me there is no other way to be but supportive - I love my kids unconditionally and it's my job to be there for them when they need me, teach them to stand on their own two feet and recognise their right to independence however old they get :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, maybe your right
my Mom was right when she guessed boy for me


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ahaha yu madee itt!! wooop!!
ahah

im exciteddd
lots of single mommy teenage friends now just all like me :D!!

my names emma :)
im 18 ..
MY baby :) (he can be sperm donar) ahah is due in may <3
i dont mind what i have, guna keep it a secret :)

he finished with me.. changes hes reasons all the time..
says that he cant trust me
im a slagg =|
lots of reasons really... 
but what can i say i was living the life of a normal 18 year old.
its horrible cus il be getting fat n where will he be?
moving on not remembering us :(


----------



## Jorja15

Hiia :) 
i'm georgia 
im 15 
expecting little girl on 30th December
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

one good thing about being single :) we can all pick are own baby names! :)


----------



## Emma.Gi

Do you have any baby names picked out??

I managed to swindle my way into naming my son, lol, I was really happy! He wanted to name him after himself, no way jose.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Lmao
im having tylar jay for a boy
and daisy may for a girl.. well only girls name ive thought of!
but i want it to have kierans 2nd name cus mines horrible! LOL x


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

Hiya girlies..
I'm Carley, i'm 15 and i have a little girl called Kaileigh.
am i welcome on this thread? I have a boyfriend(not kaileighs dad) but we live in different places in England, and dont really talk- so its not really an relationship :shrug: i'm bringing up Kaileigh on my own atm, with help from my 14 year old sister Niamh (she holds her if i need to do some hoovering or something :happydance:) My dad & stepmum arent to happy, so are just ignoring the fact really :shrug: Ok, so i'll stop the life story!
just want to know if im welcomee :)

cheers xx​


----------



## Emma.Gi

Course you are welcome Carley, well if I am, you are. I'm seeing a lovely man but he's not Harry's daddy and we don't live together or even stay at each other's, lol :)

Kaileigh is beautiful by the way :)


----------



## rachyh1990

heya everyone, im rachael i am 18 (19 in a week :D) and i am due to have my Little Baby girl on the 11th february (i hope she comes a little earlier i am so impatient). i am still with her dad and we a re happy (some of the time) :D xxx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Don't wish your baby came earlier babe, they're cooked for 9 months for a reason :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Emma.Gi said:


> Do you have any baby names picked out??
> 
> I managed to swindle my way into naming my son, lol, I was really happy! He wanted to name him after himself, no way jose.


I'm naming my son Quintin:)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> Hiya girlies..
> I'm Carley, i'm 15 and i have a little girl called Kaileigh.
> am i welcome on this thread? I have a boyfriend(not kaileighs dad) but we live in different places in England, and dont really talk- so its not really an relationship :shrug: i'm bringing up Kaileigh on my own atm, with help from my 14 year old sister Niamh (she holds her if i need to do some hoovering or something :happydance:) My dad & stepmum arent to happy, so are just ignoring the fact really :shrug: Ok, so i'll stop the life story!
> just want to know if im welcomee :)
> 
> cheers xx​

tell me moree
im nosey :D aha

awww :) how old is ur LO x


----------



## xo.Fran.xo

Heyaaaa  xo.
Im Due 21st Jannuary 2010 ! 
So excited! . 
Babys dad is a total idiot. Cheated on me when i was 6 months pregnant and now doesnt want to know the baby because i wont get back with him. Because he doesnt want people to know he said he doesnt want people to know he said he doesnt want to know the baby hes blaming it on me. 1st rumor he started was i wont let him see the baby. 2nd was hes not even the dad. Total joke , both are not true!, 
immature boys ey .! better of by myself :D xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yes deffo!!! x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Quintin is an awesome name :D

Fran, sounds like you're better off rid.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Just did an update on the first thread of all you
mummy-to-be's and mummy's already!
We're building quite a team! Lol.

Ahhh yeah Fran, sounds like your better off without him. :)
He must have such a boring life to make up rumours to be honest babe! 
You know if you're having a boy or girl? 

Emzii - you hoping for a little boy or girl? :pink::blue:

I chose my LO's name :) but i still have very rare contact and he chose
her middle name and she's got his surname at the moment...
still not fully happy with her having his surname yet but we'll see! :)

How's everyones bumps today? Anything new? 

:dust:

My LO's had hiccups today! :D Hehe

Xx


----------



## Genna

I'm not pregnant anymore, but I'm a single mother and was while I was pregnant. I'm 16 and mommy to Marley and he will be 5 months November 9th :cry: they grow up soo fast :(


----------



## Genna

Marley has MY last name, no chance in hell i'd give him sperm donors last name :gun:


----------



## HolziWolziWoo

_STM can also stand for Sexually Transmitted Miracle  

-x_


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Genna said:


> Marley has MY last name, no chance in hell i'd give him sperm donors last name :gun:

the FOB wants me to give my baby his and my last night
but :shrug:

hows everyone today? 
I'm in class, bored as always!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh Genna - He's a little stunner!! :)
Sure he can be a cheeky little monkey like I'm frequently told by mummy's! Lol.

Had a really down day today, would be amazing to go out with the girlies
or something but they all wanna go clubbing! A big no-go for me obviously!! Haha
Ever just have those days where nothing seems to go right? :(

X


----------



## Novbaby08

Well my name is Ally 
I'm 20 years old, 
I have an 11 month old daughter who was born on November 21, 2008
Her dad has never been in her life and honestly I'm glad.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ally - Do you ever find it hard thinkin about her daddy?
Like, ever want him around in her life and things?

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Awwwh Genna - He's a little stunner!! :)
> Sure he can be a cheeky little monkey like I'm frequently told by mummy's! Lol.
> 
> Had a really down day today, would be amazing to go out with the girlies
> or something but they all wanna go clubbing! A big no-go for me obviously!! Haha
> Ever just have those days where nothing seems to go right? :(
> 
> X

ya, I miss my friends, all they do is go out to the bars :cry:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I guess once we've had our LO's, it'll all be worth it :happydance::D x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hope so!


----------



## vynneh

I've been creeping around this forum since I found out I was pregnant and this thread has really encouraged me to post.

I'm 20, 19 when I found out I was pregnant and the FOB actually broke up with me on the same phone call that I made to tell him I was pregnant. Since then, we tried to make it work but we had only dated two months before I found out so it was painfully awkward and emotionally I wasn't doing to well with the unexpected news; not to mention the hormones. Oh Lordy. We still see each other about once a week but it'll never be how I wished it was between us. We're trying to get to know one another, etc. but each time I see him I realize more and more how immature and undeserving he is of this precious gift! Oh these stupid boys! (I'm sure none of us can call them 'men', lol.)

Anyway, I'm due February 12th. =)

Stay strong ladies!


----------



## Genna

PreggoEggo said:


> Genna said:
> 
> 
> Marley has MY last name, no chance in hell i'd give him sperm donors last name :gun:
> 
> the FOB wants me to give my baby his and my last night
> but :shrug:Click to expand...

I honestly would only give your LO *your* last name. You and FOB aren't Married, where are you from? I know that here (US) baby gets it's mothers surname if the parents aren't married. Things could get seriously complicated if you aren't married and LO has his surname.
Just my opinion though, hun :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Genna said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genna said:
> 
> 
> Marley has MY last name, no chance in hell i'd give him sperm donors last name :gun:
> 
> the FOB wants me to give my baby his and my last night
> but :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly would only give your LO *your* last name. You and FOB aren't Married, where are you from? I know that here (US) baby gets it's mothers surname if the parents aren't married. Things could get seriously complicated if you aren't married and LO has his surname.
> Just my opinion though, hun :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm from canada. As far as I know you can pick who's surname you want your baby to have.
My younger brother doesn't have his dads or our mothers last name he has mine! 
so maybe the rules are different here?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vynneh said:


> I've been creeping around this forum since I found out I was pregnant and this thread has really encouraged me to post.
> 
> I'm 20, 19 when I found out I was pregnant and the FOB actually broke up with me on the same phone call that I made to tell him I was pregnant. Since then, we tried to make it work but we had only dated two months before I found out so it was painfully awkward and emotionally I wasn't doing to well with the unexpected news; not to mention the hormones. Oh Lordy. We still see each other about once a week but it'll never be how I wished it was between us. We're trying to get to know one another, etc. but each time I see him I realize more and more how immature and undeserving he is of this precious gift! Oh these stupid boys! (I'm sure none of us can call them 'men', lol.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm due February 12th. =)
> 
> Stay strong ladies!

Welcome! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

EmziixBo0o said:


> Mum2 Kaileigh said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girlies..
> I'm Carley, i'm 15 and i have a little girl called Kaileigh.
> am i welcome on this thread? I have a boyfriend(not kaileighs dad) but we live in different places in England, and dont really talk- so its not really an relationship :shrug: i'm bringing up Kaileigh on my own atm, with help from my 14 year old sister Niamh (she holds her if i need to do some hoovering or something :happydance:) My dad & stepmum arent to happy, so are just ignoring the fact really :shrug: Ok, so i'll stop the life story!
> just want to know if im welcomee :)
> 
> cheers xx​
> 
> tell me moree
> im nosey :D aha
> 
> awww :) how old is ur LO xClick to expand...


She's 1 month & a little bit :)
Add me if you like hun :blush: i love talking to people ( i might talk you to death :headspin:) I dont really know what to say haha! 
C&K x


----------



## Momof2kiddos

im 19, i have a 20 month old son (Evan Owen) and am due january 24th with our second son (Samuel James). im married to my highschool sweetheart =) he is an amazing father and an amazing husband.


----------



## imaginary8x

Hey, I'm Emma, 18 years old and due on the 13th April 2010. :)
The father left me 4 days before i found out i was pregnant but, he says he wants to know the baby... haha and wants a D&A test, when i've told him he is the only one I was sleeping with... -.- enough! :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Just did an update on the first thread of all you
> mummy-to-be's and mummy's already!
> We're building quite a team! Lol.
> 
> Ahhh yeah Fran, sounds like your better off without him. :)
> He must have such a boring life to make up rumours to be honest babe!
> You know if you're having a boy or girl?
> 
> Emzii - you hoping for a little boy or girl? :pink::blue:
> 
> I chose my LO's name :) but i still have very rare contact and he chose
> her middle name and she's got his surname at the moment...
> still not fully happy with her having his surname yet but we'll see! :)
> 
> How's everyones bumps today? Anything new?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> My LO's had hiccups today! :D Hehe
> 
> Xx

Id lovee a boy .. but be happy with ither :)
I really dont mind just all the baby stuff is so so cute! i love the little trainers! but i dont no when to start buying!!
x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Arrrh im guna miss going out! 
i supose we can still do it, just not as long on the dance floor and no alcohol!
no way can i go 7 months without a giggle, a flirt or the most important a good old dance to my favorite songs!!

anyway im still looking for a bump buddy :)
but all you girlies are lavvvly :D xx


----------



## lily123

Hey girls :)
I'm Lily, 19 from York in the UK :D
Single mummy-to-be... my little babba has an asshole for a father, my brother caught him cheating on me, when i confronted him he admitted that he'd been cheating for the past 3 months... Men!
So my brother hit him really hard hahah!
Of course i'm still gutted, but i'm glad it happened before we were married so i now see what he's like!
Looking forward to being a single teen mum :)

xxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lily123 said:


> Hey girls :)
> I'm Lily, 19 from York in the UK :D
> Single mummy-to-be... my little babba has an asshole for a father, my brother caught him cheating on me, when i confronted him he admitted that he'd been cheating for the past 3 months... Men!
> So my brother hit him really hard hahah!
> Of course i'm still gutted, but i'm glad it happened before we were married so i now see what he's like!
> Looking forward to being a single teen mum :)
> 
> xxxxx

Lol I wish my brother would hit my FOB really hard
but my brother says i got myself into this mess:growlmad:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Okay, I have sooo many replies to add to all the comments here lately!
Hehe - Im just a chatter box really! :hugs:

So:

1.) Yes these so called male species ARE NOT "men" - they are little boys who
quite frankly need to grow a penis and become men pretty damn quick!

2.) DNA testing requested by FOB - just a complete loser's way out of standing
up to resposibilities as they find a challege scary. Errmm Hello!! Us girls find it scary
too! We're carrying the LO!! 

3.) Buying baby clothes is so cute!! Makes me feel broody even though I'm pregnant
already!! How does that make sence?! Haha :) I started buying after my dating scan
which I had at 15+3 weeks.

4.) I would LOVE to go out clubbing and shaking what I've got (which now includes
my bump too! Lol) on the dance floor but I get tired too easily too :(


I could have swore I had more to say than that... mental block! Haha.
_I've got so forgetful since being pregnant! _=\ Hmm.... Lol.

*Oooooohhh - A REALLY big thing though girlies - take a look at the first thread
at how many other S T M's there are for any support you need when feeling
down. You're all amaaaaaziingg* :D 

:dust:

Lots of love dust for you all! x


----------



## 18NPregnant

My name is Candice
I am 18
I am due April 28th
im not sure whether the dad is my now ex or the other one. sorry im not a whore. my ex said he would be there either way but he is bein a twat lately


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Okay, I have sooo many replies to add to all the comments here lately!
> Hehe - Im just a chatter box really! :hugs:
> 
> So:
> 
> 1.) Yes these so called male species ARE NOT "men" - they are little boys who
> quite frankly need to grow a penis and become men pretty damn quick!
> 
> 2.) DNA testing requested by FOB - just a complete loser's way out of standing
> up to resposibilities as they find a challege scary. Errmm Hello!! Us girls find it scary
> too! We're carrying the LO!!
> 
> 3.) Buying baby clothes is so cute!! Makes me feel broody even though I'm pregnant
> already!! How does that make sence?! Haha :) I started buying after my dating scan
> which I had at 15+3 weeks.
> 
> 4.) I would LOVE to go out clubbing and shaking what I've got (which now includes
> my bump too! Lol) on the dance floor but I get tired too easily too :(
> 
> 
> I could have swore I had more to say than that... mental block! Haha.
> _I've got so forgetful since being pregnant! _=\ Hmm.... Lol.
> 
> *Oooooohhh - A REALLY big thing though girlies - take a look at the first thread
> at how many other S T M's there are for any support you need when feeling
> down. You're all amaaaaaziingg* :D
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Lots of love dust for you all! x

LOL
just go!!
may aswell ayyy !!

makes me feel better when im thinkin hmmm i wunder what hes up 2! and i caught him out saturday told me he was at his mates house and i was up a club n he ended up there was moaning at me when he never asked me what i was up 2! and he lied! plus i dont know how to change my picture :(
x


----------



## Novbaby08

where do you get the team single mummy thing in your sig? I want one!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Novbaby08 said:


> where do you get the team single mummy thing in your sig? I want one!


Click on the "Insert Image" icon when editing your signature and
cope and paste this URL:

https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/logo-2.gif


That should do it! :thumbup:
 
x


----------



## cookie123

ooooo!!! im a single mummy! ive got a 5 month old little girl called Lexi. she was born on the 18th May. me nd her dad broke up two days before i found out. we didnt really talk that much whilst i was pregnant :( but we're good friends again now and he has made up for it a bit. but yes...very immature and doesnt realise just how lucky he is to hav a beautiful baby wen there are so many people out there who desperately want a child and cant hav one!!


----------



## Novbaby08

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Novbaby08 said:
> 
> 
> where do you get the team single mummy thing in your sig? I want one!
> 
> 
> Click on the "Insert Image" icon when editing your signature and
> cope and paste this URL:
> 
> https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/logo-2.gif
> 
> 
> That should do it! :thumbup:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Cookie123 - Such a gorgeous little girl!! :pink:
Good to see some FOB's can change after the LO's are born. :thumbup:

So theres loads of posts about peoples cravings, anyone figure something
they CANNOT STAND?!... Ive gone off Bacon, Sausages, Energy drink and
the smell of cooking mince and onions. Lol, how odd? Haha..

x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

I'm Rachel, i'm 18 and i have 2 gorgeous little babies. 
Jayden Robert Kyle 11.07.08
Macie-Leigh 31.07.09 

xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

When are you supposed to get cravings??
Ive had no morning sickness i feel so lucky!
but i just wana eat food all the time and the nearest is junk!!xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I'm lucky and had no sickness either! :) Woop!
Has nausea from mid week 8 - week 10 but was never actually sick.

Had my first actual craving around week 19... for Toblerone! Haha
Just happened to be one of those really annoying midnight cravings
where there was none in the house and I had to wait. Its seriously
frustrating how badly you want them too! Never realised how much
the term "craving" actually means what it implys! Haha... Ditzy moment
but you know what I mean.. Haha :thumbup:

x


----------



## Unplanned,

I'm new to this whole thing, but I am 17 years old and my baby is due June 17th, 2010. The father and I were never together and as of today I still haven't told him. I am extremely scared, but excited to be a mom at the same time!


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

you dodgy people not getting morning sickness! :growlmad:
haha, i had really bad morning sickness! it seemed to go on forever :cry: ( :rofl: ) i officially hate you's :( im only joking girlies, your just lucky in my books huff!
haha xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> you dodgy people not getting morning sickness! :growlmad:
> haha, i had really bad morning sickness! it seemed to go on forever :cry: ( :rofl: ) i officially hate you's :( im only joking girlies, your just lucky in my books huff!
> haha xx

Haha :rofl::happydance:
Aren't we all mean rubbing it in aswell? :haha:
Yeeaaaahh, we're the lucky ones so far...

Although i've been told that the whole sickness thing
can come later on in the pregnancy instead! :wacko:

* Fingers crossed that won't happen! * Lol. x


----------



## TattiesMum

Hiya Girlies :D

I've been buying stuff since I first found out that Tattie was pregnant - at about 5 weeks LOL.... moses baskets, rocking crib, travel system, bouncing chair, baby bath, toiletries, neutral clothes, sheets, blankets, bedding sets, sterilisers.... every week when I go shopping I spend about £15 on bits and bobs and pick up bargains from ebay as and when they crop up :D

Good News - Hattie has been allocated her temporary housing... no bed and breakfast, just straight into a sweet little two bedroom semi with a garden :happydance: It's not as close to me as I'd like, but it's only 20 minutes away and once LO is born she'll rent privately much closer. This house is spotlessly clean, freshly decorated and has an absolutely FAB kitchen and bathroom :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

TattiesMum said:


> Hiya Girlies :D
> 
> I've been buying stuff since I first found out that Tattie was pregnant - at about 5 weeks LOL.... moses baskets, rocking crib, travel system, bouncing chair, baby bath, toiletries, neutral clothes, sheets, blankets, bedding sets, sterilisers.... every week when I go shopping I spend about £15 on bits and bobs and pick up bargains from ebay as and when they crop up :D
> 
> Good News - Hattie has been allocated her temporary housing... no bed and breakfast, just straight into a sweet little two bedroom semi with a garden :happydance: It's not as close to me as I'd like, but it's only 20 minutes away and once LO is born she'll rent privately much closer. This house is spotlessly clean, freshly decorated and has an absolutely FAB kitchen and bathroom :D

Yeah I've been buying my baby bits like that too - week at a time. :thumbup:

&& Omg, she's got her housing sorted already? How?! :(
I've been told I have to wait until LO is 18 months to get a place of my own
and If I'm to try getting a place before she's born that I can only get a 1
bedroom accomodation! 
:growlmad: Peterborough needs to pull a finger out I reckonn!! :growlmad:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I'm lucky and had no sickness either! :) Woop!
> Has nausea from mid week 8 - week 10 but was never actually sick.
> 
> Had my first actual craving around week 19... for Toblerone! Haha
> Just happened to be one of those really annoying midnight cravings
> where there was none in the house and I had to wait. Its seriously
> frustrating how badly you want them too! Never realised how much
> the term "craving" actually means what it implys! Haha... Ditzy moment
> but you know what I mean.. Haha :thumbup:
> 
> x

whats nausea?!?!!!

awww noooo!! week 19 ill dread the cravings then! lol .. im lucky 24 hour spar around corner ;) muahah xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

TattiesMum said:


> Hiya Girlies :D
> 
> I've been buying stuff since I first found out that Tattie was pregnant - at about 5 weeks LOL.... moses baskets, rocking crib, travel system, bouncing chair, baby bath, toiletries, neutral clothes, sheets, blankets, bedding sets, sterilisers.... every week when I go shopping I spend about £15 on bits and bobs and pick up bargains from ebay as and when they crop up :D
> 
> Good News - Hattie has been allocated her temporary housing... no bed and breakfast, just straight into a sweet little two bedroom semi with a garden :happydance: It's not as close to me as I'd like, but it's only 20 minutes away and once LO is born she'll rent privately much closer. This house is spotlessly clean, freshly decorated and has an absolutely FAB kitchen and bathroom :D

Aww how far gone is she? i need my own place.. but i dont know how to go about it, thing is ive started anew job aswell and i hate it ther! and i dont think ill be there much longer anyway.. but as soon as they know im pregnant they wil let me go.. and the form i have says i need to get employee to fill abit out? plus im only on 100 pound a week :( so i should get help shouldnt i ??
ohh please help me :) Xxx


----------



## TattiesMum

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Yeah I've been buying my baby bits like that too - week at a time. :thumbup:
> 
> && Omg, she's got her housing sorted already? How?! :(
> I've been told I have to wait until LO is 18 months to get a place of my own
> and If I'm to try getting a place before she's born that I can only get a 1
> bedroom accomodation!
> :growlmad: Peterborough needs to pull a finger out I reckonn!! :growlmad:
> 
> x

Yes - we were told that about the one bedroom accommodation as well! It's just luck that she got this place, because she became homeless (I formally evicted her - with her complete agreement of course!) on the same day that this place came up. So rather than put her into a B&B and then wait until a one bedroom/studio came up, they put her into this one. The stupid thing is that they are paying £800 a month for this, because it's Council emergency accommodation, but if we were to rent privately they would only pay £260 a month in housing benefit. 

Once the baby is born we will withdraw from the council housing list and rent a 2 bedroom place privately over this side of town for the £500+ that they will then pay in housing benefit because the baby is here. The fact that we could do that now (and save them money) is apparently irrelevant because it wouldn't be 'emergency housing' :wacko:


----------



## TattiesMum

EmziixBo0o said:


> Aww how far gone is she? i need my own place.. but i dont know how to go about it, thing is ive started anew job aswell and i hate it ther! and i dont think ill be there much longer anyway.. but as soon as they know im pregnant they wil let me go.. and the form i have says i need to get employee to fill abit out? plus im only on 100 pound a week :( so i should get help shouldnt i ??
> ohh please help me :) Xxx

Emz, your employers CANNOT get rid of you because you are pregnant OK? :hugs: If they do then they are breaking all kinds of laws and you could sue the a** off them .... so don't worry about that side of things.

You need your parents to formally evict you by letter to get a place of your own. I gave Tattie an eviction letter, with a date of 31st October back in September and she took it down to the housing office. They then rang me to try to change my mind, which is what they always do apparently. I refused to back down and they then had to find her emergency accommodation from that date. Normally they put people into a bed and breakfast for 2 to 3 weeks and then allocate temporary accommodation - which can be anything from a bedsit up. Tattie just got lucky that this place became available on the day she was made homeless, so they skipped the bed and breakfast bit. Once the LO is born they will then leave you in the temporary acommodation until a permanent council place comes up (but you have no choice about where any of these places are). 

Until the baby comes you are not entitled to housing benefit that is more than £260 per month, which makes private renting while pregnant impossible, unless you want to live in shared housing - so becoming homeless is the only way to get a place with the rent paid - it's mad but it's the way that the rules work :wacko:

Now you're not entitled to income support until you are 29 weeks pregnant, but with your rent and council tax paid you should be able to budget for food and bills from £100 per week - Tattie gets a little bit less than that and she may be entitled to some money from the hardship fund (she's 19 weeks), which isn't the same as income support. We're not too sure how that is going to work out yet - that will all get sorted out next week - once she has moved in - but I'll let you know :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> I'm lucky and had no sickness either! :) Woop!
> Has nausea from mid week 8 - week 10 but was never actually sick.
> 
> Had my first actual craving around week 19... for Toblerone! Haha
> Just happened to be one of those really annoying midnight cravings
> where there was none in the house and I had to wait. Its seriously
> frustrating how badly you want them too! Never realised how much
> the term "craving" actually means what it implys! Haha... Ditzy moment
> but you know what I mean.. Haha :thumbup:
> 
> x
> 
> whats nausea?!?!!!
> 
> awww noooo!! week 19 ill dread the cravings then! lol .. im lucky 24 hour spar around corner ;) muahah xxxClick to expand...


Nausea = feeling sick! :dohh::thumbup:

Lol - you won't be feeling so worried about the cravings when you get
them. It's more like a "I want, so I'm gonna get and not worry about
the calories I have to burn tomorrow" Haha :haha: x


----------



## jay.92

Hi Was having a read about the housing and income. Im currently in a one bed flat payed for buy housing benefits £450 a month for me and my boyfriend but once little madam gets here our housing benefits goes up to £675 a month! so were going to rent a 2 bedhouse. And income I am also on income support they did want to put me on job seekers but as I was in education e.g left sixith form or college. I got put on income support, Income support covers you for 20 weeks after leaving education But ill be over 28 weeks then :) . I dont know how but I seam to know my way around the system and doing quite well any advicee needed you can pm me if you like x x


----------



## jay.92

Mummy.To.Be said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> I'm lucky and had no sickness either! :) Woop!
> Has nausea from mid week 8 - week 10 but was never actually sick.
> 
> Had my first actual craving around week 19... for Toblerone! Haha
> Just happened to be one of those really annoying midnight cravings
> where there was none in the house and I had to wait. Its seriously
> frustrating how badly you want them too! Never realised how much
> the term "craving" actually means what it implys! Haha... Ditzy moment
> but you know what I mean.. Haha :thumbup:
> 
> x
> 
> whats nausea?!?!!!
> 
> awww noooo!! week 19 ill dread the cravings then! lol .. im lucky 24 hour spar around corner ;) muahah xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Nausea = feeling sick! :dohh::thumbup:
> 
> Lol - you won't be feeling so worried about the cravings when you get
> them. It's more like a "I want, so I'm gonna get and not worry about
> the calories I have to burn tomorrow" Haha :haha: xClick to expand...

Verryyy Veryy truee, But another one comes up the next dayy and I forget to work it off :blush: terrible!! Well the running down to shop does count dont it :haha:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha - we can make running to the shops count if you wanna? :haha:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

TattiesMum said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Aww how far gone is she? i need my own place.. but i dont know how to go about it, thing is ive started anew job aswell and i hate it ther! and i dont think ill be there much longer anyway.. but as soon as they know im pregnant they wil let me go.. and the form i have says i need to get employee to fill abit out? plus im only on 100 pound a week :( so i should get help shouldnt i ??
> ohh please help me :) Xxx
> 
> Emz, your employers CANNOT get rid of you because you are pregnant OK? :hugs: If they do then they are breaking all kinds of laws and you could sue the a** off them .... so don't worry about that side of things.
> 
> You need your parents to formally evict you by letter to get a place of your own. I gave Tattie an eviction letter, with a date of 31st October back in September and she took it down to the housing office. They then rang me to try to change my mind, which is what they always do apparently. I refused to back down and they then had to find her emergency accommodation from that date. Normally they put people into a bed and breakfast for 2 to 3 weeks and then allocate temporary accommodation - which can be anything from a bedsit up. Tattie just got lucky that this place became available on the day she was made homeless, so they skipped the bed and breakfast bit. Once the LO is born they will then leave you in the temporary acommodation until a permanent council place comes up (but you have no choice about where any of these places are).
> 
> Until the baby comes you are not entitled to housing benefit that is more than £260 per month, which makes private renting while pregnant impossible, unless you want to live in shared housing - so becoming homeless is the only way to get a place with the rent paid - it's mad but it's the way that the rules work :wacko:
> 
> Now you're not entitled to income support until you are 29 weeks pregnant, but with your rent and council tax paid you should be able to budget for food and bills from £100 per week - Tattie gets a little bit less than that and she may be entitled to some money from the hardship fund (she's 19 weeks), which isn't the same as income support. We're not too sure how that is going to work out yet - that will all get sorted out next week - once she has moved in - but I'll let you know :DClick to expand...

Aww okay ill have too see what goes on! aha
and yeahh let me know.. did she fill out a form first or go straight to housing offices x


----------



## vynneh

Hey ladies, I have a few questions!

For anyone still in contact with FOB or lets them see your LO, what kinda of regulations or rules do you have set up now or when baby arrives? Or are you not going to have him involved at all? Are you planning on getting child support?

Also, are any of you planning on having him at the birth or visiting you afterward?

For me, I'm about 80% sure I'll be the one cutting off all contact once Beanie arrives. It's been 6 months with nothing but stress and anger. The letdowns and broken promises have reached an all time high and I don't deserve it and neither does my baby when they arrive. I've given him way too many second chances.

The reason I'm keeping contact with him is because of our prenatal agreement in which he's responsible for buying the crib, mattress, change table and travel system; he's also financially responsible for any of my prenatal needs, vitamins, clothes, etc. We have no agreement after that in terms of visitations or child support. Financially I'm stable and money is never going to be an issue, I figure once I get those four items I pull a disappearance act because raising a child isn't about money! (Though I am very, very grateful for his cooperation.)

I'm obviously not having him at the birth either.

It's hard to be strong about this now though! The minute I see Beanie, I'm sure I'll know exactly what to do.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vynneh said:


> Hey ladies, I have a few questions!
> 
> For anyone still in contact with FOB or lets them see your LO, what kinda of regulations or rules do you have set up now or when baby arrives? Or are you not going to have him involved at all? Are you planning on getting child support?
> 
> Also, are any of you planning on having him at the birth or visiting you afterward?
> 
> For me, I'm about 80% sure I'll be the one cutting off all contact once Beanie arrives. It's been 6 months with nothing but stress and anger. The letdowns and broken promises have reached an all time high and I don't deserve it and neither does my baby when they arrive. I've given him way too many second chances.
> 
> The reason I'm keeping contact with him is because of our prenatal agreement in which he's responsible for buying the crib, mattress, change table and travel system; he's also financially responsible for any of my prenatal needs, vitamins, clothes, etc. We have no agreement after that in terms of visitations or child support. Financially I'm stable and money is never going to be an issue, I figure once I get those four items I pull a disappearance act because raising a child isn't about money! (Though I am very, very grateful for his cooperation.)
> 
> I'm obviously not having him at the birth either.
> 
> It's hard to be strong about this now though! The minute I see Beanie, I'm sure I'll know exactly what to do.

I still talk to my FOB sometimes, I plan on letting him see his son, and I want him there for the birth. I plan on getting child support.

maybe someone will come along who's bump is already a baby?


----------



## vynneh

Thanks love.

Sometimes I think I'm being too selfish but when I look back at all the shit things he's done to me since getting pregnant, he really doesn't deserve to be part of our lives. I'll never forgive him for leaving me at the ER, bleeding and terrified in my first trimester or the many times he's said to terminate because it would be easier for 'us'. He means HIM. Ugh.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

do what you think is best for you and your child

your FOB sounds like a beeeep lol


----------



## vynneh

Yeah, he's a real winner. *rolls eyes*

How's your relationship with the FOB? (If you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

vynneh ur FOB sounds like my FOB ! 
wanted me 2 get rid
finished with me
everything! i dont know what is going on with him anymore, keeps messing me around and the only thing hes intrested in at the min is goin clubbin all the time xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vynneh said:


> Yeah, he's a real winner. *rolls eyes*
> 
> How's your relationship with the FOB? (If you don't mind me asking?)

stressed haha
we dated for a month, then broke up then 2 weeks later I found out i was pregnant:dohh:. We just started talking again, and I have no idea whats going on lol, we were fighting yesterday and worked some more things out but I'm still very confused hahaha and he starts school with me wednesday which will be very weird.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Men suck!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i hate men
so heartless


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

My FOB is a complete A**hole to be completely honest.

Because I'm a nice person, I'm in 2 minds on whether to let him have contact
with my LO. He came to the 20 week scan after his mum FORCED him to. Then
said that he wants to be a part of her life and wants to be there at the birth
and all that but I've not heard anything from him since that day. I left it at
"we'll see what happens nearer the time" but he's more interested in his new 
gf and all that rather than to ask how the LO is growing and things. :growlmad:

From the way he treated me when we were together - I'd be crazy to let him
get involved with her when she's born. However I don't think it's fair for me to
stop her seeing her daddy and family. If i bring her up right then she'll know 
whats wrong and right for herself. I think I'm gonna put it to him that he can
see her on the condition of supervised visits only, but I dunno yet.

x


----------



## Momof2kiddos

ohh my bad, i didnt realize this was just for single mommys, i thought when i read it it was for single moms and also moms to be, didnt occur to me it was single moms and single moms to be. gah, i blame the pregnancy brain lol sorry, hope no one minds the intrusion. :)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

*Just thought I'd see how everyone's baby bumps are comin along!?*
[[&&]]
For the girls with their bubba's -
_*How are your little ones comin along? *_:)


I'm feelin quite over the moon at present moment because as of today, 
*My princess bump is viable!* :happydance:

Hehe x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> *Just thought I'd see how everyone's baby bumps are comin along!?*
> [[&&]]
> For the girls with their bubba's -
> _*How are your little ones comin along? *_:)
> 
> 
> I'm feelin quite over the moon at present moment because as of today,
> *My princess bump is viable!* :happydance:
> 
> Hehe x


My bump is doing good, I'm feeling very anxious about FOB starting at my school tomorra, I keep hoping maybe he wont even come :blush: haha


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

Everythings good ;) thought id comment again :)
do you mind me annoucing that im 5 weeks & 6 days pregnant?
scared,shocked,anxious,happy,excited :)
:happydance:
you can remove this if you wanttt :) x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats ! 
you hoping for a boy or a girl this time?:)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> Everythings good ;) thought id comment again :)
> do you mind me annoucing that im 5 weeks & 6 days pregnant?
> scared,shocked,anxious,happy,excited :)
> :happydance:
> you can remove this if you wanttt :) x


:wacko::dohh: Silly little sis!!
Wouldn't remove it even if you asked me WHILST holding choccy! :haha:
Congratulatiooonnnss! Hehe.

Love Yoooou x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

OMG! lol
so I'm at school and my FOB is here
which is weird.
anyway he was inducing me to some people he knows and he's like "this is my friend.........who is having my baby" lol i was like uhhhhhhh thats such a weird induction lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im due june the 4th now!!! dates been messed around :( boo im a week or 2 behind what i fort i was!
:( sorted appointments out tday tho!
and im sooo scared incase i miscarry, tryin not 2 think about it + been buying little bits and bobs tday! so many bargains! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> im due june the 4th now!!! dates been messed around :( boo im a week or 2 behind what i fort i was!
> :( sorted appointments out tday tho!
> and im sooo scared incase i miscarry, tryin not 2 think about it + been buying little bits and bobs tday! so many bargains! xx

awe! its gonna be okay hunny, just not to worry
what did you buy?:)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hehe.. My mom got a steraliser with 4 winnie the pooh bottles :D was only a tenna brand neww :) was a bargainnn!! but yuu need 6 bottles all tgeva dont yahh?! got 2 other bottlesss + my mom brought some tigger booties :D so i got the tigger trainers, and a changing mat was a bargain aswell! and just a bottle cleaner, nothing i can get tooo excited about yet cus i wana get clothes!!!!!! :D buuuut finally have my 1st scan booked in! sooo mega excited girlies i love sharing my excitement with yas :D WOOO!!!! nobodyyy else understands!!!!!! how amazing this whole thing is.. 2 think ive got a little baby inside of me :) when i had a scan at 6 weeks to see i never miscarried i felt so overwelmed i had to hold the tears! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, I love good deals on baby stuff:)


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

:) awww i love you guys, your so supportive :)
im not bothered what i have, if i have a boy ill have one of each, if i have a girl im happy with 2 girls :) ive got 2 names for a boy & a girl, so ill share it - s'all good!!
Dallas Jay or Levi Jayden for a little boy (i know Dallas is unusual but i really love it!!) & Keira or Layla for a girl- anyone got ideas for middles names? i love Keira-Leigh but its SOO similar to Kaileigh that it would be abit silly..
anyone help? :D xx


----------



## annawrigley

well i guess i belong here now i just got dumped

AWESOME :thumbup:


.........:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

Anna hun :( im so sorry.
You can always talk to me on msn babee <3
iLOVEyou&babyNoah
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

kiera u mean chik xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

i like it spelt Keira :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Awww okay :) lol jus cusmy mates called kiera n wen i spell it rong i spel it lyk tht n shes like kiera* lmao dnt fink it rele mattas anyway.. congratulationss!!!


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

thanks hunnie :)
what do you think of the boy's names? i like Dallas Jay the most, i know its really unusual- but im in love!! x


----------



## Emma91

mind if i join you guys :) i'm a single teen mummy to be. x


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

course not Emma :) welcome!! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I like the name dallas, theres a singer from my area named dallas green, I don't think anyone has heard of him before haha but i like the name


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome emma


----------



## Emma91

Helloo :]
ohh i like the name Dallas, don't think i have heard anyone called Dallas before. x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I like different names like dallas
I'm naming my son Quintin


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

thankss :) i love it!
im only 6 weeks pregnant!! and im thinking of names >_>
any ideas for a middle name for Keira?
i think im pulled towards girls names beginning with "K" i love Ava, but i know a few people with babies called Ava x_x i also like Savannah, hmm any ideas girliess? x


----------



## sarah0108

just saying :hi:

joining this STM thread now x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Unusual but i likee itt :D xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> just saying :hi:
> 
> joining this STM thread now x

welcome!


----------



## Jas029

Took me forever to finally post in this thread but here it goes!
I'm Jasmine, Friends call me Jas/Jassy.
I'm 14. (I think I'm the youngest one here so far! :blush:
It's extremely complicated with the FOB.. He's crazy inlove with me.. But the pregnancy just opened my eyes that I don't want to spend my life with him!
He's taking it really rough, We see eachother like once a week.. He's all over me and I just push him away. It doesn't help that because of me he's in trouble with the law.. He's over 18..I'm under.. Statutory rape, So he's looking at the minimum of 5 years no parol. Which sucks because he actually wants to be there to help raise our L/O and help support us.
But those damn pigs don't care. They just want to throw him in jail for 5 years so he can't see his L/O... Otherwise, yes I'd like him to be there to raise our L/O.. I don't want to be WITH him but I'd still like him to be there..

Anyway enough about that mess!

Don't worry about holding back tears! I had my first ultrasound at 14 weeks 3 days and my mom and I were both in tears!
I haven't had to worry about baby shopping. Between my grandma, My uncle/aunt and even my own mother some! This boy already has a wardrobe bigger then mine!

I'm sorry all your FOB's are such jerks! I'm glad mine actually wants to be there with me through all this. Just wish I felt the same way..:wacko:


By the way, Keira Lynne is beautiful together. I wanted to name my L/O either Kiera Lynne or Ivory Lynne.. Lynne after my mother who has been supportive of me this whole time. But I'm having a boy and my best name I like so far is Riley James!


----------



## sarah0108

i better tell you all about me then :D

im Sarah, 16 lol! i have a 5 month old gorgeous daughter called Harriet and i'm almost 9 weeks pregnant with my second. Both kids have the same daddy.

Me and him have been on and off for about 4 years and been together for a year and a half but have always been close/good friends, but then two nights ago he just finished me :( no real reason so im feeling quite alone at the minute.

i live by myself with Harriet and im hoping FOB will eventually change his mind because i really love him but i just dont think he feels the same way (although he says he does! so im confused as to why he left me..)

anyway enough of my rambling, just thought id give some back ground info x


----------



## Jas029

sarah0108 said:


> i better tell you all about me then :D
> 
> im Sarah, 16 lol! i have a 5 month old gorgeous daughter called Harriet and i'm almost 9 weeks pregnant with my second. Both kids have the same daddy.
> 
> Me and him have been on and off for about 4 years and been together for a year and a half but have always been close/good friends, but then two nights ago he just finished me :( no real reason so im feeling quite alone at the minute.
> 
> i live by myself with Harriet and im hoping FOB will eventually change his mind because i really love him but i just dont think he feels the same way (although he says he does! so im confused as to why he left me..)
> 
> anyway enough of my rambling, just thought id give some back ground info x

So are you hoping for a little boy or girl this time?


----------



## sarah0108

if im honest i want another girl haha but i dont mind if its a boy :D!
x


----------



## Jas029

sarah0108 said:


> if im honest i want another girl haha but i dont mind if its a boy :D!
> x

Hehe! What do you think it is? Any ideas yet?
Everyone thought mine was a boy. They were right!


----------



## sarah0108

it feels like a girl but that might be wrong, its probably because im hoping its a girl! lol


everyone was right about Harriet being a girl too x


----------



## Jas029

sarah0108 said:


> it feels like a girl but that might be wrong, its probably because im hoping its a girl! lol
> 
> 
> everyone was right about Harriet being a girl too x

Yeah, only people that thought he was a girl was because they WANTED a girl.. I wanted a girl more but I'm so happy I'm having a boy! &#9829;


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> it feels like a girl but that might be wrong, its probably because im hoping its a girl! lol
> 
> 
> everyone was right about Harriet being a girl too x
> 
> Yeah, only people that thought he was a girl was because they WANTED a girl.. I wanted a girl more but I'm so happy I'm having a boy!Click to expand...

haha everyone also thought I was having a boy, and they were right! 
I wanted a girl more aswell but now I'm very happy I'm having a boy:happydance:


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

Sarah, yaaaay! :wave: !
& Jasmine, i fell pregnant with Kaileigh at 14 :) dont worry about it!
i have sore lips >_> there all bloody chapped & stinging!
thought id share haha, hows everyones day been?
im going to a bonfire tonight! Wondering how lil madame's going to be!!
hmm you never know ehh :)
im just rabbiting on so ill shush!!

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Finally got back round to keeping myself updated with the thread! :thumbup:



:dust: Welcome to all new members of STM! :dust:



So many of us on here now! All people who are finding out LO's
sex and not sticking to team yellow, :yellow: keep us updated! :)

Congrats to Sarah & Carley on their newly growing LO's! :flower:
Mummy's with bubba's already with more miracles on the way! <3

Oh & Jas - it doesn't matter about your age! It's a scary learning
curb for anyone having a baby no matter the age! If your ever
needing some support theres all of us here that'll help out!
(&& Your my due date bump buddie anyways! :thumbup::hugs:)

x​


----------



## Erinlenaskat

Hello my name is Erin, 18 single mommy to 10 month old baby Harmony. I was really excited about being a family with her and her father but after she was born he decided to tell me that he didn't like her and that he thinks all babies are ugly until the turn 7 yrs old. That's horrible. Well I guess we didn't need him anyway. He's missing out on alot.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

gunna update yu all :)
Kieran (FOB) is doing my head in!! 
i wana be with him SOO badd... its untrue how much i love him id do anything.. liturally..

so saturday, i had a girly night out.. some of the girls dont know so i got dragged alot because i was out all the time before hand i dont want to seem like a bore!
+ He was out but a different area, texting me saying i hope yu havnt cheated on me + stuff, therefore we wasnt together? made me get a taxi back to his from town, and he got a taxi back from his mates to his house. Get accused of all sorts, baring in mind saturday he was ment to take me cinema.. but didnt because he had no money, but did to go clubbing and get smashed with all his mates? :| Hmm.. but then sunday we was ment to go my dads 4 dinner and he was suposed to drop my mates stuff off.. but he let me down about both of them, but my friend come got a taxi down to get her stuff anyway! 
But he said sunday we was back together, then his mate texted saying i heard u and emma are back together, he says we r taking it slow! so we officially was back together 2days ago.. but now he texted saying, i dont trust u now u dont work ur out and about doing lods and i cant trust u, let me know when scan is but forget about me and u!!!

so hes suposed to be coming tonight after work which will be about half 11, but he cant trust me? what does he think im going to do jump into bed with another man?!?!
sorry about me rambling on girls had to let out some steam

x


----------



## bloodbinds

Oops, can't believe i've missed this thread so far!


My name is Pip, i'm 19, and due next week!! (12th nov) - my pregnancy was an accident, i don't mind admitting, and my OH painted a lovely picture of us as a family, so i decided to keep her - 6 months down the line the OH decides the family life isn't for him! So now living on my own, and looking forward to being a single teenage mummy


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> gunna update yu all :)
> Kieran (FOB) is doing my head in!!
> i wana be with him SOO badd... its untrue how much i love him id do anything.. liturally..
> 
> so saturday, i had a girly night out.. some of the girls dont know so i got dragged alot because i was out all the time before hand i dont want to seem like a bore!
> + He was out but a different area, texting me saying i hope yu havnt cheated on me + stuff, therefore we wasnt together? made me get a taxi back to his from town, and he got a taxi back from his mates to his house. Get accused of all sorts, baring in mind saturday he was ment to take me cinema.. but didnt because he had no money, but did to go clubbing and get smashed with all his mates? :| Hmm.. but then sunday we was ment to go my dads 4 dinner and he was suposed to drop my mates stuff off.. but he let me down about both of them, but my friend come got a taxi down to get her stuff anyway!
> But he said sunday we was back together, then his mate texted saying i heard u and emma are back together, he says we r taking it slow! so we officially was back together 2days ago.. but now he texted saying, i dont trust u now u dont work ur out and about doing lods and i cant trust u, let me know when scan is but forget about me and u!!!
> 
> so hes suposed to be coming tonight after work which will be about half 11, but he cant trust me? what does he think im going to do jump into bed with another man?!?!
> sorry about me rambling on girls had to let out some steam
> 
> x

I hope things go good when he comes over, let us know what happens


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome bloodbinds what are you naming your LO?


----------



## Jayceerae

Hello :)

I'm Jacy
I'm 19-years-old
I'm expecting my little one on April 14, 2010
I'm going to find out if i'm having a boy or girl tomorrow :D
The father wants nothing to do with his child :( But i'm blessed with a supporting family and also the fathers family wants to be apart of their grandchilds life too.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what are you hoping for jaycee?


----------



## Jas029

I think I'd prefer being a single mom anyway. I can raise my son how I want. I don't have to worry for the fathers approval to raise him one way or another.

I know I'm going to be very picky when it comes to making the right choices for my children.


----------



## Erinlenaskat

hello you guys. Can I join in?


----------



## Jas029

Erinlenaskat said:


> hello you guys. Can I join in?

Ofcorse!


----------



## TattiesMum

:wave:


Erinlenaskat said:


> Hello my name is Erin, 18 single mommy to 10 month old baby Harmony. I was really excited about being a family with her and her father but after she was born he decided to tell me that he didn't like her and that he thinks all babies are ugly until the turn 7 yrs old. That's horrible. Well I guess we didn't need him anyway. He's missing out on alot.

Hi Erin :D Harmony is a LOVELY name! I'm going to suggest it to Tattie :) At the moment she likes Peyton Aimee Marie for a girl (guess what her fave TV programme is LOL). We're completely stuck on boy's names, so we're going to leave it until after her gender scan and think about it again if we need to. Your ex sounds horrid ... you're well rid Hon :hugs::hugs:

Hi to all you other new STMs as well :wave: Soooo many of you :) This thread was a really good idea :thumbup:

Carley - I have a friend who's name begins with K, and so do all her sister's names and her own children's .... it's really cool :)

Sarah - Tattie's proper name is Harriet and I love it :D Even before I fell pregnant with her I wanted a little girl called Harriet... I heard the name once and fell in love with it! We call her Tattie Hattie after Tattie Teddy because she is just as cuddly and cute :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

For anyone wanting to use the banner for this thread then by all means!
"Insert Image" - Copy & Paste where ever you please!

https://img134.imageshack.us/img134/6867/mybannerglitter01f09bfc.gif

https://img134.imageshack.us/img134/6867/mybannerglitter01f09bfc.gif

&& If you know anyone else who you think would benefit from our thread,
by all means - let them know we're here!

x​


----------



## Emma.Gi

For Frig's sake!!
Me and FOB are both off College on a Friday, he stopped working when we split (which is another story completely, grr!) Rang him this morning at 8am when I had already been awake for 2 hours, he says

"Fuck off Emma, I'm asleep!"

WTF? Is that the way to speak to the mother of your baby and someone who you WERE madly in love, so I hung up.

Rang again at 10, forgot to mention, I'm ringing to see if he wants to see Harry today (he usually has him at the weekend). This time, I get.

"What the fuck did I fucking say, I am fucking asleep, I don't care if Harry's broke his leg, I'm asleep!"

What the fuck, this is the guy who doesn't swear and loves his son "more than anything!" How can he say that? I am so angry, how dare he be so horrible, especially about his son!!

Well, sod that, he's not seeing Harrison this week.


----------



## Jas029

Emma.Gi said:


> For Frig's sake!!
> Me and FOB are both off College on a Friday, he stopped working when we split (which is another story completely, grr!) Rang him this morning at 8am when I had already been awake for 2 hours, he says
> 
> "Fuck off Emma, I'm asleep!"
> 
> WTF? Is that the way to speak to the mother of your baby and someone who you WERE madly in love, so I hung up.
> 
> Rang again at 10, forgot to mention, I'm ringing to see if he wants to see Harry today (he usually has him at the weekend). This time, I get.
> 
> "What the fuck did I fucking say, I am fucking asleep, I don't care if Harry's broke his leg, I'm asleep!"
> 
> What the fuck, this is the guy who doesn't swear and loves his son "more than anything!" How can he say that? I am so angry, how dare he be so horrible, especially about his son!!
> 
> Well, sod that, he's not seeing Harrison this week.

How dare he say such things!
Way to go, He doesn't deserve to see him if he's going to act like that!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Men! Who needs them?! -
Completely NOT the right way to react to the 
mother of his child especially when the call was
regarding _*his child*_!!

Everyone in the thread will be as much/as little
support as you feel you need babe :thumbup::hugs:

x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Thanks you too, it's nice to know some people understand, I daren't tell my family because they will go absolutely bonkers.

He's tried ringing me since but I'm ignoring him.


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

awww Emma, he has NO right to say thatt!!
love u & harrybum :) xx




p.s!! could i post some photos of kaileigh on here? :D
i love posting photos <3


----------



## memysonand3

im a verry single mommy and mommy to be i have atwo year old son cole michel schaeffer and i am pregnant with triplet girls right now their names are elouisa ray, sophia rose =) will go by sophie, and lynette kerry 
im 18 and will be 19 in june
my nine month pregnancy due date is now febuary 19
oi and i am going to be a massuse once i have these little ones


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> im a verry single mommy and mommy to be i have atwo year old son cole michel schaeffer and i am pregnant with triplet girls right now their names are elouisa ray, sophia rose =) will go by sophie, and lynette kerry
> im 18 and will be 19 in june
> my nine month pregnancy due date is now febuary 19
> oi and i am going to be a massuse once i have these little ones

Do you have new bump pictures?


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

okay, since nobodys said i cant, im going to put some photos up, hope none of u mind- can always delete my post!! :dohh:

https://i35.tinypic.com/2qio85k.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/2l8xkra.jpg
https://i37.tinypic.com/5a3yuu.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/osg7wi.jpg
i love my little princess!



where we you when everything was falling apart? all my days were spent by the telephone that never rang. When all i need was a call. That never came came </3


sorry in a emotional mood :blush:x


----------



## memysonand3

PreggoEggo said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> im a verry single mommy and mommy to be i have atwo year old son cole michel schaeffer and i am pregnant with triplet girls right now their names are elouisa ray, sophia rose =) will go by sophie, and lynette kerry
> im 18 and will be 19 in june
> my nine month pregnancy due date is now febuary 19
> oi and i am going to be a massuse once i have these little ones
> 
> Do you have new bump pictures?Click to expand...

yes i do i will post them on my little thingy the triplets ultrasound one k =)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont know if im welcome here .. i was a single til i was like 5 months preg got back with my ex but were on and off really but hes 16 and i know he wont play much part in bubs life + he doesnt know that much about it all and hes only just told his parents! And i most likly will be bringing bubs up on my own as i still live at home with my dad.. if i cnt join in i understand :)
If i can my names Becy im due 22nd Jan with a blue bump and im 17.. 18 in december :thumbup: x


----------



## Emma.Gi

I'm a bit calmer now, I was so angry earlier but I'm still not speaking to the wanker.

Wow meandmyson3, you will have your hands full but it will be so fulfilling, good luck and love those names!

Carley, Kails is beautiful. I am defintiely stealing her :p.

Of course you can Beccy, I'm not fully single, I have a boyfriend but he's not FOB, lol. Welcome to the group and good luck.


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

course you can join hun :) congratulations on ur blue bump xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:) Thanx girls :) xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

oh my god, you cant steal my kaileighpops :( shes mineeeeeeeeee!
mwhahahah x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> okay, since nobodys said i cant, im going to put some photos up, hope none of u mind- can always delete my post!! :dohh:
> 
> https://i35.tinypic.com/2qio85k.jpg
> https://i34.tinypic.com/2l8xkra.jpg
> https://i37.tinypic.com/5a3yuu.jpg
> https://i33.tinypic.com/osg7wi.jpg
> i love my little princess!
> 
> 
> 
> where we you when everything was falling apart? all my days were spent by the telephone that never rang. When all i need was a call. That never came came </3
> 
> 
> sorry in a emotional mood :blush:x

Shes beautiful, how are u hun x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

memysonand3 said:


> im a verry single mommy and mommy to be i have atwo year old son cole michel schaeffer and i am pregnant with triplet girls right now their names are elouisa ray, sophia rose =) will go by sophie, and lynette kerry
> im 18 and will be 19 in june
> my nine month pregnancy due date is now febuary 19
> oi and i am going to be a massuse once i have these little ones

Lol im confused, u pregnant with triplets or twins? only asked because elouise-ray and sophia-rose

and theres a scan of 2 babies i think ?? lol mite be me having dumb moment xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

EmziixBo0o said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> im a verry single mommy and mommy to be i have atwo year old son cole michel schaeffer and i am pregnant with triplet girls right now their names are elouisa ray, sophia rose =) will go by sophie, and lynette kerry
> im 18 and will be 19 in june
> my nine month pregnancy due date is now febuary 19
> oi and i am going to be a massuse once i have these little ones
> 
> Lol im confused, u pregnant with triplets or twins? only asked because elouise-ray and sophia-rose
> 
> and theres a scan of 2 babies i think ?? lol mite be me having dumb moment xxClick to expand...

Chik biggest dumb moment! as soon as i posted saw the other name!!
and saw the other baby! i do apoligize!!

awww! chik men are waaaankers! is the dad involved muchh xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

heyy em :) im okay thanks, just put kaileigh down- got the house to myself fams gone to some weekend bonfire so got it to myself till monday yaaaay :D
in a really emotional mood tonight- songs reminding me off alot likee :(
you okaaay?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Why chik, hope u are okay?
im fine, kieran came around lastnight, was being lovely to me :( but kinda pissing me off tooo.. :( but hes around tonight aswell.. and if he lets me down about plans tomorrow ive got back up plans now :) sounds weird, ive even asked my friend to be there at the scan if he lets me down, and at the birth and stuff if alot happens before hand, but hoping things can get sorted. but im telling you im not leaving this thread :D haha..

woo house to your self ay!! wickedd i love it i doo :) but i get lonely :( xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

kaileigh keeps me companyyy :) im in a reet emotional mood- argh stupid songs lmao!
im tired but want a late nighttt!
hmm :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yer.. ill have one of those :( kie wont get here til after half 11 .. yu on msn babes?xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

yeeaah, do i have ur msn? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

nar.. its [email protected]

oh and guess what
kies let me down!! not coming tonight.. probs going clubbin ay :(


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

oh he is a arse!! :grr:
ive added u babe x
xxx


----------



## Bella_16

Hay hope you dont mind me contacting you but i just wanted to know how you felt when u fell pregnant with your first baby ?

Im 16 and i really want a child i just feel ready too be a mother and my mum knows and so does my bf but he fliped and said not till im 24 yet i had to do a preg test yesterday and when i told him i done it he jst said and . hes bin acting reli weired ever since and keeps asking me if ive taken the pill as if he dosent trust me.

sorry for any inconvenace that im not a mummy or mummy to be but i just need to talk to somebody that would understand and was wondering if you could help .

Thanks for your time x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Bella ,when I found out I was pregnant I thought my life was over, and in away it was
life how i knew it at least
I lost alot of friends, and I don't go out anymore,
I'm a few years older then you and i find being pregnant and having children young is hard.
None of my friend are at this stage of life so I feel very lonely sometimes.


----------



## Bella_16

PreggoEggo said:


> Bella ,when I found out I was pregnant I thought my life was over, and in away it was
> life how i knew it at least
> I lost alot of friends, and I don't go out anymore,
> I'm a few years older then you and i find being pregnant and having children young is hard.
> None of my friend are at this stage of life so I feel very lonely sometimes.

Thank you for replying didnt think anyone would 
hugs for you hun 
I have felt ready to be a mum since i was 15 ever since then its mostly what i talk about too my mates i dont have many anyway and my best m8 sammy is preganat and is due on monday.
ANd since i live with my gran and parents i dont get to go out much i only go 2 sammys cuz she is at walking disatnce but its just i cant find anyone that understands me its really difficult.


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

hey Bella, um it's really hard to explain to be honest-
when i found out, i cried my eyes out. I was 14, not ready to be a mum at all, i told my bestfriend and she cried too. Then i had to face the music, telling my dad.. trying not to think of his reaction, so i told him, and he's never been so angry/upset/disapointed in his life. Then i went through the pregnancy, was very hard. Lost alot of my mates, felt really alone but hey i dont want to depress anyone- i dont get what your saying kinda? do u want to try for a baby, think you might be pregnant or just curios? Im confusedd!
xx


----------



## Bella_16

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> hey Bella, um it's really hard to explain to be honest-
> when i found out, i cried my eyes out. I was 14, not ready to be a mum at all, i told my bestfriend and she cried too. Then i had to face the music, telling my dad.. trying not to think of his reaction, so i told him, and he's never been so angry/upset/disapointed in his life. Then i went through the pregnancy, was very hard. Lost alot of my mates, felt really alone but hey i dont want to depress anyone- i dont get what your saying kinda? do u want to try for a baby, think you might be pregnant or just curios? Im confusedd!
> xx

Im scared of telling my dad aswell when it happens . Yhea i want to try for a baby but my bf dosent want to and i even told him what i wanted when we met and he aggreed with me and now hes doesent want to but i dont want to leave him. 

Though i might have been but took a pregancy test yesterday and when it came up negative i cryed.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Bella_16 said:


> Mum2 Kaileigh said:
> 
> 
> hey Bella, um it's really hard to explain to be honest-
> when i found out, i cried my eyes out. I was 14, not ready to be a mum at all, i told my bestfriend and she cried too. Then i had to face the music, telling my dad.. trying not to think of his reaction, so i told him, and he's never been so angry/upset/disapointed in his life. Then i went through the pregnancy, was very hard. Lost alot of my mates, felt really alone but hey i dont want to depress anyone- i dont get what your saying kinda? do u want to try for a baby, think you might be pregnant or just curios? Im confusedd!
> xx
> 
> Im scared of telling my dad aswell when it happens . Yhea i want to try for a baby but my bf dosent want to and i even told him what i wanted when we met and he aggreed with me and now hes doesent want to but i dont want to leave him.
> 
> Though i might have been but took a pregancy test yesterday and when it came up negative i cryed.Click to expand...

sorry to tell you hun but babyandbump doesn't support girls under 16 trying to get pregnant.


----------



## Bella_16

PreggoEggo said:


> Bella_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2 Kaileigh said:
> 
> 
> hey Bella, um it's really hard to explain to be honest-
> when i found out, i cried my eyes out. I was 14, not ready to be a mum at all, i told my bestfriend and she cried too. Then i had to face the music, telling my dad.. trying not to think of his reaction, so i told him, and he's never been so angry/upset/disapointed in his life. Then i went through the pregnancy, was very hard. Lost alot of my mates, felt really alone but hey i dont want to depress anyone- i dont get what your saying kinda? do u want to try for a baby, think you might be pregnant or just curios? Im confusedd!
> xx
> 
> Im scared of telling my dad aswell when it happens . Yhea i want to try for a baby but my bf dosent want to and i even told him what i wanted when we met and he aggreed with me and now hes doesent want to but i dont want to leave him.
> 
> Though i might have been but took a pregancy test yesterday and when it came up negative i cryed.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to tell you hun but babyandbump doesn't support girls under 16 trying to get pregnant.Click to expand...

its ok Sorry for bothering you all


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

i wish my "boyfriend" would answer his phone, argh ignorant c**t (sorry bout the language) 
his phones been "off" for nearly 3 weeks, and hasnt contacted me at all
:cry:


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

night night girlies, im off to bed :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow, im alittle mad right now haha
so My really good friend thinks I shouldnt let my FOB in my life or babys but I want him there unless it harms my child more then anything, 
Me and FOB don't get along but he wants to be in babys life, and I don't think I should say no, 
anyway FOB didn't show up for school today and my friends all like "he will never be there for your son" and so on
and I'm like "well its up to me if he is in his childs life, and I don't know how it will be once Quintin(baby) is born" and shes like "well im going to go"

grrr
why do people have to try to make up my mind for me? why can't I just see what happens then decide, why do I need to cut FOB from babies life when I don't even know how its going to be?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dont listen to her then hun .. it is your decision definatly only thing you can do is see what happens when hes born and what actually happens cause no1 will know what is going to happen or what is for the best until its all here etc :) the only reason you should keep him away is if he was violent or anything like that or if he actually didnt want any contact but as he does then it can all get sorted later on :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks beckyboo, your bump is so cute!


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

dont let it get to you hunnie :)
your decisions that you make for you & your little prince
are the best 
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

memysonand3 said:


> im a verry single mommy and mommy to be i have atwo year old son cole michel schaeffer and i am pregnant with triplet girls right now their names are elouisa ray, sophia rose =) will go by sophie, and lynette kerry
> im 18 and will be 19 in june
> my nine month pregnancy due date is now febuary 19
> oi and i am going to be a massuse once i have these little ones

:thumbup::happydance:
Congrats on your triplets babe!! 
What beautiful names you have given your 3 girls!
&& they've all got a big brother to protect them 
from kiss chase boys when theyre older :winkwink::haha:

Everyones here for support if you ever need a rant and
rave about anything! :hugs:

x


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

love for all the amazing Single Teen Mummys & Mummys-to-be!

:dust: xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo:dust:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I heard something mega cute today!

" Stretch marks are your bubba's way of writing their name on your tummy
before they're born "

Anyone else heard anything cute? :happydance:

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats cute mummytobe

I wish he would stop "writing his name" on my butt and thighs!!


just a question for all the single ladies 
so did any of you date while pregnant? or are you dating now?
when did you start dating again?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> thats cute mummytobe
> 
> I wish he would stop "writing his name" on my butt and thighs!!
> 
> 
> just a question for all the single ladies
> so did any of you date while pregnant? or are you dating now?
> when did you start dating again?


Ooooooh good question!! :thumbup:
I've not dated whilst being pregnant - I'm not sure when I should
start getting myself out there again.
Plus - It's very rare you'll find a guy whose understanding in
knowing you've got a little one coming!

What about everyone else?

x


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

i did lol! i went out with pumpkins daddy when i was 7 months pregnant!
but he turned out to be a prick too :cry:
no luck! </3


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe! 
ya, I dated a little before I was showing, but now only creepy men are into me. I don't see how some men think pregnant woman are "sexy" ahahahaha

why are there no prince charmings out there for us girls?:) are they hiding!?


----------



## Becyboo__x

A couple of guys i talk to said they wouldnt have a problem going out with a pregnant girl etc but i dont believe them and then i darnt meet then cause theyll look at me funny or something :haha: and i just dont feel very attractive anymore lol but spose its how you feel if you feel lonely or you have friends that make you feel happy and stuff.. most my friends have gone different ways to me and dont even talk to me anymore like theyve gone college want to go uni or they go drinking alot and obviously i cant do any of it just feel they dont have time for me anymore :( 

There are some decent lads out there that wont be bothered about the whole pregnancy thing and theyll actually be there for you and support you etc but its finding them! :haha: xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Awh.. maybe u shud arrange a girls nite out? go 2 a club or something but drink coke or orange juice :) be nice to have a little catch up, tbh none of my mates have turned there back, just can see how true they all are telling me ther here for me No matter what. but ive also gotten closer 2 my FOB's best friend which is a girl.. soo just goes t show


----------



## annawrigley

its only been a week since me and my bf broke up but im really feeling like i need someone else, i was with him for over a year and its just so weird to go to being single so suddenly.he got a new gf the same night we broke up :cry:
i hate him but i just feel like i need someone, but as has already been said a couple of times, i feel like alot of guys would be put off by me being pregnant :\
hmmm but we'll see
xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

To be fair tho, a few lads tht like me wen me n kie brokeup the first time like they wantid 2 take me out. and since we broke they asked again and i had to tell them and they was like so? :| maybe its just finding that guy that knew yu before hand x


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> To be fair tho, a few lads tht like me wen me n kie brokeup the first time like they wantid 2 take me out. and since we broke they asked again and i had to tell them and they was like so? :| maybe its just finding that guy that knew yu before hand x

yer good point :) xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

okay okay, i think we can all agree the FOB's are absoulute dickheads<333
I was with Kaileigh's daddy for over a year too, and still to this day after everything he did i love him unconditionabley :blush: it's so bloody confusing!
xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

P.S- For anyone that's interested- i have a date confirming appointment with my nurse on Friday at 11.25am :) it's likely im down in the 3 week mark- arghh :(
can't believe ive already got names picked out, anywayss nobody probably cares so :rofl: xoxox


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> P.S- For anyone that's interested- i have a date confirming appointment with my nurse on Friday at 11.25am :) it's likely im down in the 3 week mark- arghh :(
> can't believe ive already got names picked out, anywayss nobody probably cares so :rofl: xoxox


:hugs: I completely care. I know you're feeling quite down lately so
looottttsss of huggles for you if you want them! :hugs:

:happydance: Yay!! Let us know how it goes babe!
Fingers crossed your further than the 3 week mark! 

>>> :dust: <<< Magical Good Luck Dust! :haha::thumbup:

Love you girlie! xXx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> its only been a week since me and my bf broke up but im really feeling like i need someone else, i was with him for over a year and its just so weird to go to being single so suddenly.he got a new gf the same night we broke up :cry:
> i hate him but i just feel like i need someone, but as has already been said a couple of times, i feel like alot of guys would be put off by me being pregnant :\
> hmmm but we'll see
> xxx

awe, its okay , you don't need anyone you got us:dohh:
he sounds like an ass.
it hard being single when your so use to being with someone but soon you get use to not being with someone :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> P.S- For anyone that's interested- i have a date confirming appointment with my nurse on Friday at 11.25am :) it's likely im down in the 3 week mark- arghh :(
> can't believe ive already got names picked out, anywayss nobody probably cares so :rofl: xoxox

I care as well,
how many weeks do you think you are? 3?


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

im not sure! it would make more sense to be down on the 3 week mark :)
thanks Sophie- needed them! & thanks PreggoEggo :) 
i've changed my girls name from Willow to Sapphire- am sticking with it now.
Sapphire Grace/Dallas Levi :D Ill let you all know whats happening once i know! Kaileigh says hey to all her BnB auntiess :hugs: she's being a right madam lately, causing mummy lots of stress :cry: well anyways- how was everybodys days?
:dust: some nice dust for all of you xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

p.s- ive got a little bump thingy! :O not sure if its bloat or fat thingy but think its looks really cute :rofl:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Awww Carley, I care!! I hope everything goes okay, let us know!! Pleeeez!! :) :p


----------



## memysonand3

so i am pretty frustrated i have a friend and he is like the only person that comes to see me ever anymore and my childrens father who decided he didnt want to be with me is jelous its rediculs me and this guy are just friends he is 17 and is still a virgin it isnt like i would do anything ever with him i think the part that is frustrating is that i feel like i need to defend myself to jared aka babys dady and i shouldnt have to he is the one that left me and he is the one who chose to do the shit he did i should not have to feel this way and yet i do oi i just feel mad at myself for still feeling things for him


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> he sounds like an ass.

he is. he just text me saying "if you make me lose her i will never forgive you."
wtf he has been with her 8 days. :cry: he is so heartless he should at least give a shit im carrying his child, even if he doesnt care about me.
i have done nothing wrong to him at all. :|
xx


----------



## Emma.Gi

OMG what an arse!! Men like that are pricks!! They move on and think they have found the love of their lives, when you were once the love of their life! BOYS!


----------



## annawrigley

i know !!! i hate him hes nothing but a stupid little boy  grrr


----------



## Emma.Gi

I don't think they ever grow up to be fair. I'd just show him you are waaaay over him and show off about how good life is without him now. Hugs x.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh everyone seems to be having lots of issues with FOB's lately!
I reckon it's a good job we all have each other on here really! :hugs:

. . . && Carley - I much prefer that name choice for a girl! :thumbup:

. . . && Anna - most men will always be silly little boys; even when 
they're pensioners!! Haha!! :haha:


*Question:*
*Anyone finding it hard balancing finance with 
buying bubba bits && Christmas bits for family?* :dohh:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yes! im brokee! and ive no money for bubba andddd xmas.. then theres birthdays after christmas, and birthdays durin december! Im getting sooo stressed


----------



## Becyboo__x

Same :( well my 18th is 3rd december! not like i have to spend anything :haha: but if i want to go anywhere or do anything im going to have to splash out for meal etc and i really think im just going to give it a miss even though your only 18 once! .. And then christmas :| this 500 grant most people get im using the majority of that for family presents and saving whetever i have left for bubs but it is really stressful to think what to save what to buy etc! but im not going crazy with bubs stuff yet cause when there newborn they dont need many big things unlike when there sitting up and more active (if people understand me) lol.. and as i live with my dad its murder cause hes having loads money problems with morgage and everything so hes said he wont be able to splash out much this christmas .. but least when chrismas has gone past got january to look forward to! :D xx​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I have no idea how I'm going to afford gifts for my family
My siblings I know I can skip getting them something, but hopefully I find away to get money for something for my mom
I still need lots of things for baby, and I've been putting money into my babyshower trying to share the cost with my mother.
I don't like money 

your only one week ahead of me becyboo.


----------



## Becyboo__x

:)! And were both expecting little boys :) 

im hoping to have him in january but can see me being overdue and going into feb only dont want it to go into feb cause all my families birthdays are then :| and im odd one right now heehee! how long do they leave you overdue now? i know it used to be 2 weeks but iv heard now its a week? xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

ooh, sophie i need to talk to ASAP!
got some news :happydance:
x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> ya, I have no idea how I'm going to afford gifts for my family
> My siblings I know I can skip getting them something, but hopefully I find away to get money for something for my mom
> I still need lots of things for baby, and I've been putting money into my babyshower trying to share the cost with my mother.
> I don't like money
> 
> your only one week ahead of me becyboo.

I want to have a babyshower!! maybe you can help me near the time and stuff cus i dont know alot, just know people buy presants


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol there is so much more planning then i thought in a babyshower, I heard it's "tacky" to plan your own shower, lol but no one else has as much free time as me cause I'm at school for a few hours in the morning right now.

becyboo, as far as I know where I live it still 2 weeks over.


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

:happydance: twins :D :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

You having twins!?!
xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

yeah :D!
im so shocked, but very happy, i have a thread with my bump in it 
it's called Bearing My Bump To All :) x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just saw your other post aswell now :)!

Awwww bet your well excited! :happydance: congrats :)
xxx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

thankyouuu :)
im quite scared! but excited too
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

What do you want 2 girls, 2 boys or one of each :D or arent you bothered 
xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

im not botheredd :D!
im loving Kyla&Kayla for girl twinnies
& Tyler&Taylor for boy twinnies 
<3 x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awww bless :) i havent even got a name for my boy yet :haha: never mind thinking of 2 names and then middle names :haha: xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

:rofl: im a keen bean! im off for a shower, i cbaa to lump this bump about but its only little, suck it in, deal with it laterr :haha:


----------



## memysonand3

omg congrats lol i wayyyyyyyy know how you feel lol i cant wait to find out what you are having it gets alot easier to get more and more excited about trust me


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

:D x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Im away from BnB for like 48 hours and I come back to twinnie news! :happydance:
I'm so happy for you Carley! <3

x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ooooh - Jst a little help for us girlies struggling for xmas.
(You probably already knew! But..) 
Boots have a 3 for 2 deal at the moment - Has made my 
christmas shopping so much easier. :thumbup: :)

Especially seeing as i'm only on Jobseekers
Allowance until the 6th Dec when my Maternity Allowance
starts...
Gotta stretch every single penny! Lol.

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im on income support went onto that 1st nov so thats what iv got to buy things with including anything i need for bubs still :| its hell but get through it hopefully :) but should get my sure start thing through soon if they dont refuse it so that will help me alot aswell! i think im buying most my stuff from boots theres dead nice stuff in there anyway loads diff stuff and even better its 3 for 2 :)! cant wat for next year when be having bubs first christmas! even though hell be nearly 1! lol xx


----------



## Emma.Gi

I know it's late now but a little heads up for Christmas for next year.

Park do these Love2shop gift vouchers where you can get as much or as little as you want in vouchers that a lot of high street shops accept. I don't know if you've ever heard of them but you basically chose the amount you want, at the beginning of the year and you pay so much every week, then when it's around October/November and you've paid them off, they send them you. I know it sounds difficult but it's been a Godsend for me, I've paid £4.44 a week and have got £200 worth of vouchers recently. You don't go into debt because you do it over time and you can't overspend as you've got the vouchers.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay last night I made all my favors for my baby shower:)
I might upload pics of them later:)

Emma.Gi
Thats really neat, I don't know if they have anything like that here in Canada tho.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv always thought they were good idea never done it before but iv always said when i have a child/children i proberley would try it as it seems a really good idea but then when that thing was on news years ago cant remember which one it was for but they it like lost people loads of money and everything thats ym only worry that something like that happens id be devastated x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Upload pics :D!! 
wana see heehee xx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Becyboo__x said:


> Iv always thought they were good idea never done it before but iv always said when i have a child/children i proberley would try it as it seems a really good idea but then when that thing was on news years ago cant remember which one it was for but they it like lost people loads of money and everything thats ym only worry that something like that happens id be devastated x

Yeah, that was a different company, they went bust. My Auntie's done Park for years and as not had a single problem with them.


----------



## Princess L

hi, just thought i'd introduce myself. i'm lauren and i'm 18 and due in 2 weeks with my little boy =) my bf of almost 3 years walked out last week and said he couldn't do it anymore (what a jerk) so now i'm trying to rebuild bridges with my family and friends.


----------



## Emma.Gi

Congrats honey, I'm so sorry to hear FOB. Keep strong, it'll be worth it :)


----------



## TattiesMum

Christmas presents are a pain when money is short :( 3 for 2 offers are great, and it's well worth waiting until the last(ish) minute to go shopping, when shops start to have sales .... 

Home made pressies can be great too - when my kids were little I went to B&Q and picked up a box of cheap white, small bathroom tiles that were 'seconds' for next to nothing and then to an art shop for some ceramic paints in two colours .... hey presto, everyone got 'teapot stands/mug stands with baby footprints on and :D

My Dad still has one fixed to his kitchen wall and my eldest (who's footprints they are) is 20 now LOL.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hey, 
These are the favors I made for my shower
I made them a little early when my mom and sister had time to help me, 
My mom swears the cookies wont go stale because they are wrapped up but we will see:haha:
I got little takeout boxes at the dollarstore and got rub on stickers "its a boy" and put them on, and ribbon and such
also got fortune cookies a dipped them in blue and yellow chocolate lol 
do they look good?
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20091113_5.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 24









Snapshot_20091113_4.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## AppleBlossom

Hey, I just saw this thread... although I'm 20 now and no longer single I thought I would just add a little something lol

I had Grace when I was 19 and after 6 months her father left me (for a man :dohh: ) anyway, I just want to say that it is bloody HARD and emotionally and physically draining more than if you had a partner. You have no-one to share anything with like night feeds etc there's no beating about the bush... 

BUT

I liked to think of it as you get all those cuddles for yourself, the smiles when they wake up and the last kisses before they go to bed. And the best thing... the firsts! You will be there for them all. First tooth, first word, first step, first day of school... any man that walks out on his child, born or unborn, is a coward but at the end of the day they are missing out on one of the most precious and amazing things anyone can do in their whole life!

Although I have a partner now he lives in London at the minute so I still class myself as a single mum so if anyone ever needs to talk I'm only a PM away :)

Good luck to all of you and screw men, we don't need them anyway!


----------



## Becyboo__x

bexy_22 said:


> Hey, I just saw this thread... although I'm 20 now and no longer single I thought I would just add a little something lol
> 
> I had Grace when I was 19 and after 6 months her father left me (for a man :dohh: ) anyway, I just want to say that it is bloody HARD and emotionally and physically draining more than if you had a partner. You have no-one to share anything with like night feeds etc there's no beating about the bush...
> 
> BUT
> 
> *I liked to think of it as you get all those cuddles for yourself, the smiles when they wake up and the last kisses before they go to bed. And the best thing... the firsts! You will be there for them all. First tooth, first word, first step, first day of school... any man that walks out on his child, born or unborn, is a coward but at the end of the day they are missing out on one of the most precious and amazing things anyone can do in their whole life!*
> Although I have a partner now he lives in London at the minute so I still class myself as a single mum so if anyone ever needs to talk I'm only a PM away :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you and screw men, we don't need them anyway!


I so agree :D! spesh with what i put in bold :D but with the first bit its true it will be hard being tired and not sharing the feeds if you feel really tired but i just see it as i would do anything for my baby even if i get to level im pulling my hair out :haha: even though me and FOB are bit iffy at min he wont be around much as he works and has college alot and tbh i dont think he knows much about 'babys' i think he sees it as a walk in the park but it obviously isnt xx


----------



## Princess L

ok so i'm going to meet up with FOB today. his sister called me, we were always really close and she's only a year older, and said that he was moping about the house and we should try to sort things out before the baby gets here. so i agreed to go over there later and we'll have to see what happens... wish me luck =)


----------



## Emma.Gi

Good luck babe x :hugs:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Woooow finally FOB Being completlyy normal with meee!!!!!!
even tho hes been such a dikk lately he seems to be all back to normal and stuff.. and even tho my bump isnt a bump at the mo he was talking to it :| LMAO how sweet but funnyyyyy !! xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe no one liked my favors? lol


----------



## Jemma_x

Your favours look lovely hun x


----------



## Emma.Gi

PreggoEggo said:


> awe no one liked my favors? lol

They are lovely, I was waiting to see them, you put them up and I skip right over them, don't know what happened there :dohh:


----------



## Emma.Gi

LMAO, it was the FOB's 18th yesterday and I've only just realised. He came to get Harry on his 18th, bless him and I didn't even remember. The bad thing is, I should have because his birthday is the day before Harry's "official" Birthday as in his due date, lol dearie me. I'll have to mention it to him today and say that I thought I'd missed something yesterday, lol.


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

i don't come on for the weekend and theres lotsa talkiesss :)
who missed me? ;) lmaoo <3
xx


----------



## minimoo90

i'm joining the single mummies :)

left OH today as have a LO on the way, don't need a 27 to mother either :)

i'm 18- 19 on sat :)

due around 10th july :)

this is my 1st

and other than college and living on my own, i don't have much going on atmo, esp as can't really drink or stay out too late (damn tiredness )
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

minimoo90 said:


> i'm joining the single mummies :)
> 
> left OH today as have a LO on the way, don't need a 27 to mother either :)
> 
> i'm 18- 19 on sat :)
> 
> due around 10th july :)
> 
> this is my 1st
> 
> and other than college and living on my own, i don't have much going on atmo, esp as can't really drink or stay out too late (damn tiredness )
> x

welcome:happydance:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> i don't come on for the weekend and theres lotsa talkiesss :)
> who missed me? ;) lmaoo <3
> xx

I missed you babe, I was like, where has Miss Smelly gone :shrug::haha:



minimoo90 said:


> i'm joining the single mummies :)
> 
> left OH today as have a LO on the way, don't need a 27 to mother either :)
> 
> i'm 18- 19 on sat :)
> 
> due around 10th july :)
> 
> this is my 1st
> 
> and other than college and living on my own, i don't have much going on atmo, esp as can't really drink or stay out too late (damn tiredness )
> x

Welcome to the group, I tink you will fit in well :p


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Just updated the list of us STM's again :thumbup:

:dust: Welcome all new members! :dust:


PreggoEggo - Those favours look like they've been professionally done! Good job girl! :thumbup:

Anyone got any advice for KILLER backache? :(

Went to the delivery suite on Saturday night as they thought I was going
into prem labour! Turns out my little bubba is back to back and I've got a
virus - 3 hours of being in hospital worried for nothing! Lol.

Naughty little madam! :haha:


On the other hand - >> 99 << Days to go!! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## Laura--x

I've only just noticed this!

:happydance:

Im Laura.
Im 18
Ive got a little girl whos 6 and a half months, Called Maisie Leigh :)
I left oh early september. Had been with him for 3 and a half years, but since having Maisie alot changed and i just grew apart from him.

Hi girls :wave:


----------



## Emma.Gi

God Sophie, I'm so glad that the little madam wasn't coming early, bloody hell. 99 more days to stay put Summer-Brooke, pleez!! :hugs:

Hi Laura :wave:, Maisie is beautiful!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Just updated the list of us STM's again :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: Welcome all new members! :dust:
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo - Those favours look like they've been professionally done! Good job girl! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone got any advice for KILLER backache? :(
> 
> Went to the delivery suite on Saturday night as they thought I was going
> into prem labour! Turns out my little bubba is back to back and I've got a
> virus - 3 hours of being in hospital worried for nothing! Lol.
> 
> Naughty little madam! :haha:
> 
> 
> On the other hand - >> 99 << Days to go!! :happydance:
> 
> xXx

Thank god he wasn't coming early! 
lol I don't know what to do about backache when ever my back hurts I just take a nap lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Laura--x said:


> I've only just noticed this!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Im Laura.
> Im 18
> Ive got a little girl whos 6 and a half months, Called Maisie Leigh :)
> I left oh early september. Had been with him for 3 and a half years, but since having Maisie alot changed and i just grew apart from him.
> 
> Hi girls :wave:

your little one is so cute


----------



## QuintinsMommy

this weekend I've been looking for a change table I can afford its 35
BUT it doesnt match my crib cause my crib is dark wood, it matches my dresser and babys dresser
should I get it? or keep looking for one that matchs?
 



Attached Files:







changetable.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hi anyone lately whos joined  :wave: 

Just need some advice .. as i said at the start im not completely single.. as i dont see my boyfriend much and were always on and off.. since iv been pregnant iv just feelt feelings i dont want to be with him cause i just dont feel that way about him anymore weve always been close mates tbh but i know he really cares about me and loves me.. what can i do  i dont want to hurt him and just end it but i cant stay with a guy who i just dont feel in love with.. anyone would just say 'just end it youll be ok on your own' but its not worrying me being alone with a baby i would be a single mum anyways cause he wouldnt come everyday wel i wouldnt want him too tbh. The worst thing about it all is i think i jumped to getting back with him again as we finished in like december.. and i had a new boyfriend in feburary and honestly i fel for him and there was the whole deal about 'not knowing who the FOB is' but my midwife told me whos it would more likly be.. and then when i was honest with this guy i got with in feb he ended it with me and got violent  but we ended in like june/july and he got another girlfriend in like 2 weeks  started calling me a slag and all that.. but i didnt just get back with the one im with now for the sake of it but i duno i think we both know were close and thought why not..(that now sounds bad lol) another thing hes only just told his mum that im pregnant.. and shes being all supportive etc but i wish now i never told him to tell her cause shes going to want to be involved and everything and she will proberley be pissed off if i finish it even though its obviously my choice etc .. but shes already saying baby will come stay at hers on weekends and all that  im just like erm...NO if anything he can stop at mine.

Sorry for the rant girls  i just know you will understand and somehow give me some advice the worst thing is i keep dreaming about my ex and it just makes me think why does it happen it must mean something  
xXx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> this weekend I've been looking for a change table I can afford its 35
> BUT it doesnt match my crib cause my crib is dark wood, it matches my dresser and babys dresser
> should I get it? or keep looking for one that matchs?

It dont matter if they dont match i spose it depends how fussy you are lol .. id prob keep looking something is bound to come up but then again if you like it get it .. if the colour is a big deal get some dark wood varnish or paint stuff and give it a paint :haha: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I think I might just get it. it doesn't REALLY matter if they match. lol

and 
*hugs* I dont have any advice becyboo. lol.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Becyboo__x said:


> *Hi anyone lately whos joined  :wave:
> 
> Just need some advice .. as i said at the start im not completely single.. as i dont see my boyfriend much and were always on and off.. since iv been pregnant iv just feelt feelings i dont want to be with him cause i just dont feel that way about him anymore weve always been close mates tbh but i know he really cares about me and loves me.. what can i do  i dont want to hurt him and just end it but i cant stay with a guy who i just dont feel in love with.. anyone would just say 'just end it youll be ok on your own' but its not worrying me being alone with a baby i would be a single mum anyways cause he wouldnt come everyday wel i wouldnt want him too tbh. The worst thing about it all is i think i jumped to getting back with him again as we finished in like december.. and i had a new boyfriend in feburary and honestly i fel for him and there was the whole deal about 'not knowing who the FOB is' but my midwife told me whos it would more likly be.. and then when i was honest with this guy i got with in feb he ended it with me and got violent  but we ended in like june/july and he got another girlfriend in like 2 weeks  started calling me a slag and all that.. but i didnt just get back with the one im with now for the sake of it but i duno i think we both know were close and thought why not..(that now sounds bad lol) another thing hes only just told his mum that im pregnant.. and shes being all supportive etc but i wish now i never told him to tell her cause shes going to want to be involved and everything and she will proberley be pissed off if i finish it even though its obviously my choice etc .. but shes already saying baby will come stay at hers on weekends and all that  im just like erm...NO if anything he can stop at mine.
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls  i just know you will understand and somehow give me some advice the worst thing is i keep dreaming about my ex and it just makes me think why does it happen it must mean something
> xXx*

In my honest opinion and from personal experience, you shouldn't stay with someone just out of fear of being alone. Especially when there is a baby is involved because it is confusing and unsettling them to have men coming in and out of their lives all the time. If I were you I would stay single for a while. Let him see the baby if he wants to, under some sort of agreement. As for his mum, it's nice she is being supportive but she doesn't have a say in what you do with your child especially where it stays. My ex's mum was supportive of me and she sees Grace when he does on a saturday and every so often she will ask to have her for the day when she is off work. I allow her because at the end of the day she is her grandma and problems between you and your partner shouldn't stop her being allowed to see the baby but there have to be boundaries :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont havent got a problem with being on my own with the baby i knew from the start id end up being a single mum cause none of it was planned but i could never have not gone through with having this baby and it was my fault i got pregnant i admit that.. i wouldnt ever stop the FOB or thier family seeing the baby i really dont have a problem with it but i wouldnt want him being taken at first as id be really protective i think as anyone would be :blush: plus i need to bond with him .. aswell the baby is going to get confused i think cause iv got alot of boy mates and there all really supportive and i know theyll always offer to help me out etc but obviously i wont be like i am with a boyfriend with them .. i just dont know how to say it to OH now hell think im messing him around cause weve been on and off so many times and the other day he said to me.. 'I actually cant wait for our baby to come' (cause he was abit scared and iffy at first) .. and that kind of struck me he obviously can be there etc but i know itll be hard for him to see me :( xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

maybe just take some time to yourself? it seems like your really confused about what you want.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I know what i want but i jus cant do it its impossible tbh :( i just want to be single and have baby and after that and iv settled abit with the baby then i can think what i want etc but i really dont know what to say to the boyfriend .. i feel so horrible :cry: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Rant! 
so I'm in class and this guy was like "have you seen brian? (FOB) i was like "I havn't talk to him in like 2 weeks" and he's like " I wonder where he is " and I'm like "dead I hope" (haha I was feeling grumpy this morning) anyway hes like "well other people are looking for him"

then I asked FOBs friend if FOB is in trouble with these "people that are looking for him" and hes like "Im not at liberty to say" 

so... I wonder what will happen to FOB.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> I know what i want but i jus cant do it its impossible tbh :( i just want to be single and have baby and after that and iv settled abit with the baby then i can think what i want etc but i really dont know what to say to the boyfriend .. i feel so horrible :cry: x

you just have to be honest with him and tell him that you still want him to be in babies life your just going through alot of changes and need some time to yourself and need some time with your baby yourself.


----------



## Princess L

BECYBOO - don't feel too bad, I know that's easy to say and harder to do but now is a time to think about yourself and your baby. I would tell your bf the truth, that you are not 'in love' with him anymore and it's not because you wannabe with someone else but because you wanna be a good mummy and bond with your baby without being stressed by a bloke. It's gonna be really hard - I've just had a very frank weekend of conversation with my bf and nothing changes overnight but you gotta concentrate on yourself and your little one. *hugs*


----------



## minimoo90

rant time lol

after the ;last 3 weeks of s**t. i can't believe FOB, his just soo rude, and bite my head off because my mum text him, asking him whats going on..

since finding out about LO, his just gone mental, everythings an arguement, and because he can't control the chance of mc in the frist 12, thats it his gone up the wall...
He can't plan anything, wants to forget i'm pregnant and it's all ridiculus :(

i've had enough, we're meant to be going on holiday on weds, but tbh i'm packing and prepared to go without him, as i need to get away..

his now tried to talk to me , after ignoring and whinging at me all day, and has know got all humpy because, i've repolied i've got nothing to say to him...
in which i get a reply "well when you do have something to say, you know where i am"...

well he must be on something, to think i'm going to chase him...his 27 ffs...
I've got a scan tomorrow, and looks like he won't be comming to that :(

i'm soo fed up with him, i just want all his stuff out of my flat, and for him to grow up!!


sorry if i'm moaning, just i haven't really been able to get it off my chest :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hey Girlies..
Fort id share a bit of my excitement as everybodys ranting :(

MY SCAN TOMORROOOWWW :D Im going to see my baby :) wooo! and this time be more shaped and stuff :D hehe..

Preggoeggo.. keep looking or give it a paint!!

beccyboo.. i hope ur okay :( do whats best for u, ur be fine on ur own anyway, as u'l have people around supportin u aswell, but fobs mom sticking her nose in and saying she will have the baby everyweekend, nice offer if u wana go out when the babys a few months old for a saturday night, but noo.. uve gotta bond, and yes ur right FOB can come around and stay and stuff i agree with u on that..

me and kieran are offically sorted.. he keeps talking to my little podge :) bless

aha
xxx LOVES xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Hey Girlies..
> Fort id share a bit of my excitement as everybodys ranting :(
> 
> MY SCAN TOMORROOOWWW :D Im going to see my baby :) wooo! and this time be more shaped and stuff :D hehe..
> 
> Preggoeggo.. keep looking or give it a paint!!
> 
> beccyboo.. i hope ur okay :( do whats best for u, ur be fine on ur own anyway, as u'l have people around supportin u aswell, but fobs mom sticking her nose in and saying she will have the baby everyweekend, nice offer if u wana go out when the babys a few months old for a saturday night, but noo.. uve gotta bond, and yes ur right FOB can come around and stay and stuff i agree with u on that..
> 
> me and kieran are offically sorted.. he keeps talking to my little podge :) bless
> 
> aha
> xxx LOVES xxx


Woop my scan was 11weeks 5days aswell well i found out after i had my scan and i went forward alot then i thought i was :) hope you enjoy it! :D

Iv got all my family .. shame iv lost all my close mates :cry: i miss my best friends so much but nothing i can do now they dont give a crap about me spesh now they all can either drive or something they just blank me :( obviously not true mates i guess. Yeah wel iv said hes always busy but if he wanted he can stop over as ill be on my own mon-fri anyway and id sleep in babys room with him and he could sleep in my room that will be empty til bubs can be in a cot and i can go back in my own room etc. But i dont know its all to hard it was the whole deal about baby could be my ex's but my midwife just made me think its not now but i think its 50/50 chance that just makes it worse though specially as i care so much about my ex still and he got a new gf 2 weeks after we split and now hes in love with her :( i need to get over it tbh lol but kills me to talk to him and stuff.. im just a big mess worse that i havent got anyone i can proper talk to about it all. 

Glad you and your OH sorted things :D :hugs: x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hope your scan goes well Emzii xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Thank u emma :) 

beccyboo - i think u feel that way about FOB because u still have feelings 4 ur ex.. u may even love him? and want to be with him and not FOB :( arr hun.. ur b okay, things will sort thereselfs out. yer my OH went abit funny because he passed his test, got his car, we found out bout baby and stuff. and he went really funny for weeeeks because he was scared.. Im still going to come on this forum anyway even now im not a single mom to be.. but u never kno what might happen.. when u due??
do i hear the heartbeat tomorrow thenn xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Thank u emma :)
> 
> beccyboo - i think u feel that way about FOB because u still have feelings 4 ur ex.. u may even love him? and want to be with him and not FOB :( arr hun.. ur b okay, things will sort thereselfs out. yer my OH went abit funny because he passed his test, got his car, we found out bout baby and stuff. and he went really funny for weeeeks because he was scared.. Im still going to come on this forum anyway even now im not a single mom to be.. but u never kno what might happen.. when u due??
> do i hear the heartbeat tomorrow thenn xxx

I know i never got over my ex and he knows im not but he knows im trying to and everything but it dont help him leaving me 14 weeks pregnant and getting another gf who was my friend within 2 weeks :( but its life i spose. I think most lads get scared with the whole baby situation but then they come round to it and get all excited well in most cases they do. Im due 22nd january and i didnt hear heartbeat til my 16 week midwife appointment i got to see the heartbeat though on the scan :) xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aww.. so the lad u got back with is deffo the dad?
or dont you knoo xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Aww.. so the lad u got back with is deffo the dad?
> or dont you knoo xx

Wel my midwife told me its unlikly my ex will be but if im honest it stil could be always said from start dna guna be done to be sure and everything but i can only do that if i can get the money for it (which is important and everything) but see what happens when hes born i spose .. i want him to know his dad i would never keep that from him its just all getting on my mind again and my sister keeps getting involved about me being friends on facebook with my ex :wacko: stressing me out to max xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ohh dearr :\ i had something the other day about free DNA dno what it was and where it is but if i come across it ill see what it says xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

You can get them free but thats through court i think im not sure.. i didnt want to be going through court and everything :( and the other way is going on jeremey kyle lol but i said i wouldnt do that cause id just get all the crap off him for being a teenager and unprotected sex etc which i already know about "/ .. but i think it costs like £150 for a proper home kit theres ones for like £100 but people said there not acurate i dont know whats going to happen but even if i knew who the dad was the guy wouldnt believe me lol til he had it on paper xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

better off 4 it goin thru court then.. least he wud be told straight up x


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> I know i never got over my ex and he knows im not but he knows im trying to and everything but it dont help him leaving me 14 weeks pregnant and getting another gf who was my friend within 2 weeks :(

mine left me at 22 weeks and got a new gf the same day :cry: boys are shit!!! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Omg! is he right in the head? thats mad and actually made me feel sick how can someone do that :( :hugs: my ex cheated on me few times i found that out after he finished me which he denied he even did but had all the proof i needed tbh. i tell ya some lads are dicks. xx


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> Omg! is he right in the head? thats mad and actually made me feel sick how can someone do that :( :hugs: my ex cheated on me few times i found that out after he finished me which he denied he even did but had all the proof i needed tbh. i tell ya some lads are dicks. xx

same! all through our relationship i heard A LOT of rumours of him cheating on me.. always brushed them aside and believed him but then one time i got definite proof (she described his house in detail, inc. where he keeps condoms which is a really bizarre place no-one else would know and has changed since we'd been going out, plus i found the used condom where she said it would be :cry:)
this was like 6 months ago but im glad to be rid of him tbh! it never quite worked between us after that
i hope you sort things with your current bf OR find the strength to explain to him why you want to end it, and fingers crossed he understands :) best of luck and keep us updated!! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah same with me i heard rumors and all that but always believed him over my friends and everything but it turned out he lied through it all.. that is actually wrong what he did i spose at least the person told you and had proof but knowing where he keeps the condoms and then finding used ones! thats insane :( hes no decent boyfriend doing that! your good to be rid. Well i ended it earlier but i couldnt do it anyway except email him and he hasnt replied or anything but it took me hours to write what i did to explain it all i hope he dont hate me tbh i dont blame him but i wanted us to at least stay mates.
xXx


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> Yeah same with me i heard rumors and all that but always believed him over my friends and everything but it turned out he lied through it all.. that is actually wrong what he did i spose at least the person told you and had proof but knowing where he keeps the condoms and then finding used ones! thats insane :( hes no decent boyfriend doing that! your good to be rid. Well i ended it earlier but i couldnt do it anyway except email him and he hasnt replied or anything but it took me hours to write what i did to explain it all i hope he dont hate me tbh i dont blame him but i wanted us to at least stay mates.
> xXx

yer i think he will be hurt of course but hopefully he'll come round after a while and want to stay mates/stay in contact for the babys sake :) thats kinda my approach to my ex now.. i hate his guts but im civil to him for the sake of the baby coming. have to swallow my pride! aha xxx


----------



## annawrigley

(not that im saying he'll hate your guts.. well ihope he wont!!)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

PreggoEggo said:


> Rant!
> so I'm in class and this guy was like "have you seen brian? (FOB) i was like "I havn't talk to him in like 2 weeks" and he's like " I wonder where he is " and I'm like "dead I hope" (haha I was feeling grumpy this morning) anyway hes like "well other people are looking for him"
> 
> then I asked FOBs friend if FOB is in trouble with these "people that are looking for him" and hes like "Im not at liberty to say"
> 
> so... I wonder what will happen to FOB.

I said this in the morning
so I called FOBs house to see what is going on and his sister told me he doesnt live there anymore:wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> Rant!
> so I'm in class and this guy was like "have you seen brian? (FOB) i was like "I havn't talk to him in like 2 weeks" and he's like " I wonder where he is " and I'm like "dead I hope" (haha I was feeling grumpy this morning) anyway hes like "well other people are looking for him"
> 
> then I asked FOBs friend if FOB is in trouble with these "people that are looking for him" and hes like "Im not at liberty to say"
> 
> so... I wonder what will happen to FOB.
> 
> I said this in the morning
> so I called FOBs house to see what is going on and his sister told me he doesnt live there anymore:wacko:Click to expand...

weird :| have you managed to get in contact with him any other way? phone/online?xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> Rant!
> so I'm in class and this guy was like "have you seen brian? (FOB) i was like "I havn't talk to him in like 2 weeks" and he's like " I wonder where he is " and I'm like "dead I hope" (haha I was feeling grumpy this morning) anyway hes like "well other people are looking for him"
> 
> then I asked FOBs friend if FOB is in trouble with these "people that are looking for him" and hes like "Im not at liberty to say"
> 
> so... I wonder what will happen to FOB.
> 
> I said this in the morning
> so I called FOBs house to see what is going on and his sister told me he doesnt live there anymore:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> weird :| have you managed to get in contact with him any other way? phone/online?xxClick to expand...

nope no idea where he is. hopefully hes not in jail or something:dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Yeah same with me i heard rumors and all that but always believed him over my friends and everything but it turned out he lied through it all.. that is actually wrong what he did i spose at least the person told you and had proof but knowing where he keeps the condoms and then finding used ones! thats insane :( hes no decent boyfriend doing that! your good to be rid. Well i ended it earlier but i couldnt do it anyway except email him and he hasnt replied or anything but it took me hours to write what i did to explain it all i hope he dont hate me tbh i dont blame him but i wanted us to at least stay mates.
> xXx

you broke up with him in a email? :dohh: I was with my ex (not FOB) for 3 years and I broke up with him online :blush: wasn`t really a good idea tho he was really upset:shrug: 
tell us what happens when you talk to him hun, i hope everything goes well


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> Rant!
> so I'm in class and this guy was like "have you seen brian? (FOB) i was like "I havn't talk to him in like 2 weeks" and he's like " I wonder where he is " and I'm like "dead I hope" (haha I was feeling grumpy this morning) anyway hes like "well other people are looking for him"
> 
> then I asked FOBs friend if FOB is in trouble with these "people that are looking for him" and hes like "Im not at liberty to say"
> 
> so... I wonder what will happen to FOB.
> 
> I said this in the morning
> so I called FOBs house to see what is going on and his sister told me he doesnt live there anymore:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> weird :| have you managed to get in contact with him any other way? phone/online?xxClick to expand...
> 
> nope no idea where he is. hopefully hes not in jail or something:dohh:Click to expand...

hopefully not! surely someone must know whats going on.. hmm.. :wacko: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no idea! his friend wont tell me anything. ugh makes me so mad!


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Yeah same with me i heard rumors and all that but always believed him over my friends and everything but it turned out he lied through it all.. that is actually wrong what he did i spose at least the person told you and had proof but knowing where he keeps the condoms and then finding used ones! thats insane :( hes no decent boyfriend doing that! your good to be rid. Well i ended it earlier but i couldnt do it anyway except email him and he hasnt replied or anything but it took me hours to write what i did to explain it all i hope he dont hate me tbh i dont blame him but i wanted us to at least stay mates.
> xXx
> 
> you broke up with him in a email? :dohh: I was with my ex (not FOB) for 3 years and I broke up with him online :blush: wasn`t really a good idea tho he was really upset:shrug:
> tell us what happens when you talk to him hun, i hope everything goes wellClick to expand...


I havent got any other way of talking to him.. hes got college and work everyday college in morning/afternoon and work at night so i cant talk to him and i never have credit on my phone anymore neither does he and he wouldnt be at home so no point ringing house phone so its the only way and its prob best way cause if i told him to come down and then told him its over etc it wouldnt be good him travelin all way to me just to find out that :( i know emailing is a stupid idea to do but it was only way .. he stil hasnt replied to me so hes either not been online and got it or hes been on and just not said anything back :huh: which i dont blame him really :( xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe i hope he talks its best to talk those things out.
maybe he needs some time to deal


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> awe i hope he talks its best to talk those things out.
> maybe he needs some time to deal

He wont talk to me.. hes too immature tbh. Im not saying because hes young hes like it cause theres going to be plenty of teen mums or mummys to be that are with teen lads etc that act really mature.. but he still finds stuppid things funny and acts like a 6 year old :\ but hell just not come online now or anything so i doubt well even talk and if we do itll be limited cause hell say theres no point etc..

You found out anything where FOB is yet or still no idea
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Most men are immature, even if they aren't teens lol

and I haven't heard from him I told lots of people that I wanna know where he is so maybe he will get get the msg and get ahold of me to tell me what the eff is going on .
he prolly owes money or drugs to the people who are looking for him:dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh dear! wel lets hope someone tells you something soon or he gets in touch! i bet it wont be nothing really serious wel i hope it isnt! lol x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

same, 

I went to the doctors and I have to have ultrasound in 4 weeks cause I'm measuring 3 weeks bigger . EEK


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oo least you get to see bubs again! sometimes they say there measuring bigger and baby turns out to be the weight and everything there ment to be when they arrive! my MW tends to measure me and im always right which is obviously good but i wana see bubs again xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I was 9 pounds myself and my cuzins son was 9'6 or something
sooo alot of woman in my family i have big babys so I'm scared!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Before i have a read thru, had my scan but how do i post the photo?? lol..

we had 3 fotos
ALL FOR FREEEEEEE
and the other 2 arnt very good, but this one she got the baby 2 straighten out and stuff..
:D 
oh and due date has changed AGAIN + final now..
30th may..
xx sorry xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Aww :)! youve moved up hehe i did that :)!
theres loads ways you can upload pics.. you can to photobucket and get the link off there to put on here or go on .. Go Advanced and theres a paperclip symbol on the top bar thing and you can upload to attach on there xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

whats go advanced? wheres tht lmao xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

When you post something you press either Post Quick Reply normally well i do.. but theres thing next to that saying Go Advanced.. it takes you to bigger text thing x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I think its attached??
 



Attached Files:







bubba.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## EmziixBo0o

woo hoo i did it
thankz beccyy :D 
i wunder what it iss! boy or girl! xx


----------



## amyandbaby

hi guys, i'm 14 and just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. the dad obviously doesn't want to kno i was just a bit of fun. i was looking at this site earlier and you all look really nice and i'm so excited i just want to share my excitment with people i'm the same position as me. I've even thought of names haha. hope everyones okay i'm feeling really sick and queasy which is not good so i'm suffering good and proper ;) xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its ok :)! Awww :D! i loved seeing my bubs for first time i dint think i would see anything on the screen tbh!
wel i havent got a clue what you hoping for or dont you mind?

this is my 12week scan i always thought from looking back at mine that i can see a little bolder white thing near the private parts! that convinced me hes a boy and he is lol
 



Attached Files:







08-07-2009 12weeks.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EmziixBo0o

we want a boy :\ kie convinced me to want a boy noww! but im trying to think "it might be a girl.. at least i can share my girlyness side n buy lods of glittery stuff and pink stuf and have an excuse.." buttt :( cant even think of a girls name!! xxx what do u reckon tho.. because the gender is there now isnt it xx


----------



## annawrigley

amyandbaby said:


> hi guys, i'm 14 and just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. the dad obviously doesn't want to kno i was just a bit of fun. i was looking at this site earlier and you all look really nice and i'm so excited i just want to share my excitment with people i'm the same position as me. I've even thought of names haha. hope everyones okay i'm feeling really sick and queasy which is not good so i'm suffering good and proper ;) xxx

hi hun welcome to BnB! :hi:
i hope you find as much support as you need here :D what names are you liking then? :) xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

amyandbaby said:


> hi guys, i'm 14 and just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. the dad obviously doesn't want to kno i was just a bit of fun. i was looking at this site earlier and you all look really nice and i'm so excited i just want to share my excitment with people i'm the same position as me. I've even thought of names haha. hope everyones okay i'm feeling really sick and queasy which is not good so i'm suffering good and proper ;) xxx

*Hey!! 
welcome we dont bite dont worry we all will answer any questions you have or rants you want to share with us  congrats on your pregnancy aswell! xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

amyandbaby said:


> hi guys, i'm 14 and just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. the dad obviously doesn't want to kno i was just a bit of fun. i was looking at this site earlier and you all look really nice and i'm so excited i just want to share my excitment with people i'm the same position as me. I've even thought of names haha. hope everyones okay i'm feeling really sick and queasy which is not good so i'm suffering good and proper ;) xxx

Hiya :) aww congrats.. dont worry as long as ur family and friends are around you :D .. noo i havnt had morning sicknes.. feel abit crappy tho :( but im luckyy i guess xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> we want a boy :\ kie convinced me to want a boy noww! but im trying to think "it might be a girl.. at least i can share my girlyness side n buy lods of glittery stuff and pink stuf and have an excuse.." buttt :( cant even think of a girls name!! xxx what do u reckon tho.. because the gender is there now isnt it xx

I think they dont form properly till 16 weeks well thats what i got told when i asked other people about the gender after my 1st scan lol.. i was so impatient to wait for my 20 week one but i did :D! all my family thought girl and i did too but then i always had that feeling i was having a boy lol! i was looking at little pink dresses and everything girly before i knew :blush: i had a girls name picked and sorted! im struggling for a boys :(! id say boy but thats only because i think yours looks simler to mine :haha: but they usually look the same at 12 weeks xx


----------



## amyandbaby

thanks guys :) emzi you're lucky its horrible! :L i'm love the name layla marie for a girl or imogene and for a boy its been harder but i like the name alfie or jai xxx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Aww congrats Amy! Welcome here :wave: I think Layla, Imogene and Alfie are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> we want a boy :\ kie convinced me to want a boy noww! but im trying to think "it might be a girl.. at least i can share my girlyness side n buy lods of glittery stuff and pink stuf and have an excuse.." buttt :( cant even think of a girls name!! xxx what do u reckon tho.. because the gender is there now isnt it xx
> 
> I think they dont form properly till 16 weeks well thats what i got told when i asked other people about the gender after my 1st scan lol.. i was so impatient to wait for my 20 week one but i did :D! all my family thought girl and i did too but then i always had that feeling i was having a boy lol! i was looking at little pink dresses and everything girly before i knew :blush: i had a girls name picked and sorted! im struggling for a boys :(! id say boy but thats only because i think yours looks simler to mine :haha: but they usually look the same at 12 weeks xxClick to expand...

hehe i hope its aboy!
my friends just had a boy and is gunna hang on to EVERYTHING for me.. which i dont mind because when there babys they dont use things alot do they reallyy :D hehe xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

amyandbaby said:


> thanks guys :) emzi you're lucky its horrible! :L i'm love the name layla marie for a girl or imogene and for a boy its been harder but i like the name alfie or jai xxx

Aww there nice names xx


----------



## amyandbaby

Emma.Gi said:


> Aww congrats Amy! Welcome here :wave: I think Layla, Imogene and Alfie are gorgeous :thumbup:

I really want a little girl, i was in down today and i saw the cuttest outfits ever! but then my mum said girls are harder then boys, but i guess thats because she lives with me and my 'darling' brother :haha: 
xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

amyandbaby said:


> Emma.Gi said:
> 
> 
> Aww congrats Amy! Welcome here :wave: I think Layla, Imogene and Alfie are gorgeous :thumbup:
> 
> I really want a little girl, i was in down today and i saw the cuttest outfits ever! but then my mum said girls are harder then boys, but i guess thats because she lives with me and my 'darling' brother :haha:
> xxxxClick to expand...

hehe my mum said the same thing ;)
i really wanted a girl too but now i know im having a boy i couldnt be happier!!
how are your parents with the pregnancy then? xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> we want a boy :\ kie convinced me to want a boy noww! but im trying to think "it might be a girl.. at least i can share my girlyness side n buy lods of glittery stuff and pink stuf and have an excuse.." buttt :( cant even think of a girls name!! xxx what do u reckon tho.. because the gender is there now isnt it xx
> 
> I think they dont form properly till 16 weeks well thats what i got told when i asked other people about the gender after my 1st scan lol.. i was so impatient to wait for my 20 week one but i did :D! all my family thought girl and i did too but then i always had that feeling i was having a boy lol! i was looking at little pink dresses and everything girly before i knew :blush: i had a girls name picked and sorted! im struggling for a boys :(! id say boy but thats only because i think yours looks simler to mine :haha: but they usually look the same at 12 weeks xxClick to expand...
> 
> hehe i hope its aboy!
> my friends just had a boy and is gunna hang on to EVERYTHING for me.. which i dont mind because when there babys they dont use things alot do they reallyy :D hehe xxxClick to expand...


I got my hopes up abit too much cause im quite girly i really wanted a girl and as its all girls in my family and like before family theres like the odd boy there .. so my family got my hopes up aswell and it just stick in my head girl but then i just changed i had thoughts and feelings was a boy and i got my first kick on my 20 week scan :blush: which was weird hehe but amazing! but after she was like defo a little boy i was like :huh: in shock really but i was over the moon which i would of been either way really and my mum cried :haha: bless and quite few my sisters friends keept neutral stuff for me and that comes in handy tbh! xx


----------



## amyandbaby

annawrigley said:


> amyandbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma.Gi said:
> 
> 
> Aww congrats Amy! Welcome here :wave: I think Layla, Imogene and Alfie are gorgeous :thumbup:
> 
> I really want a little girl, i was in down today and i saw the cuttest outfits ever! but then my mum said girls are harder then boys, but i guess thats because she lives with me and my 'darling' brother :haha:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> hehe my mum said the same thing ;)
> i really wanted a girl too but now i know im having a boy i couldnt be happier!!
> how are your parents with the pregnancy then? xxxClick to expand...

well my dad went mental and so did my mum to start with but my older sister who's 20 is due in 4 weeks so its alot for them to take in all in one go really but they've come round my mums more supportive and helpful than my dad i think he's still in shock that i had sex tbh lol. I don't mind what i have i'll love them no matter what xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> we want a boy :\ kie convinced me to want a boy noww! but im trying to think "it might be a girl.. at least i can share my girlyness side n buy lods of glittery stuff and pink stuf and have an excuse.." buttt :( cant even think of a girls name!! xxx what do u reckon tho.. because the gender is there now isnt it xx
> 
> I think they dont form properly till 16 weeks well thats what i got told when i asked other people about the gender after my 1st scan lol.. i was so impatient to wait for my 20 week one but i did :D! all my family thought girl and i did too but then i always had that feeling i was having a boy lol! i was looking at little pink dresses and everything girly before i knew :blush: i had a girls name picked and sorted! im struggling for a boys :(! id say boy but thats only because i think yours looks simler to mine :haha: but they usually look the same at 12 weeks xxClick to expand...
> 
> hehe i hope its aboy!
> my friends just had a boy and is gunna hang on to EVERYTHING for me.. which i dont mind because when there babys they dont use things alot do they reallyy :D hehe xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I got my hopes up abit too much cause im quite girly i really wanted a girl and as its all girls in my family and like before family theres like the odd boy there .. so my family got my hopes up aswell and it just stick in my head girl but then i just changed i had thoughts and feelings was a boy and i got my first kick on my 20 week scan :blush: which was weird hehe but amazing! but after she was like defo a little boy i was like :huh: in shock really but i was over the moon which i would of been either way really and my mum cried :haha: bless and quite few my sisters friends keept neutral stuff for me and that comes in handy tbh! xxClick to expand...

Im trying not to. OH looks at lads stuff.. so i look at girly stuff.. tbh i no girls are harder than boys and can be bratty, and i know that because i lovee getting my own way.. and i will really feel sorry 4 us if we have a girl cus i no she will be like mee! LOL how do i change my profile pik.. tried 2 add u as a friend 2 xxx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> how do i change my profile pik..

go to User CP at the top bar, then "edit avatar"
xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> how do i change my profile pik..
> 
> go to User CP at the top bar, then "edit avatar"
> xxxClick to expand...

thankz hun xx


----------



## amyandbaby

okay is anyone else really scared about giving birth? xxx


----------



## Emma.Gi

amyandbaby said:


> Emma.Gi said:
> 
> 
> Aww congrats Amy! Welcome here :wave: I think Layla, Imogene and Alfie are gorgeous :thumbup:
> 
> I really want a little girl, i was in down today and i saw the cuttest outfits ever! but then my mum said girls are harder then boys, but i guess thats because she lives with me and my 'darling' brother :haha:
> xxxxClick to expand...

Haha, well I've got a little boy :thumbup:. I think my mum has trouble with all 3 of her children and she's got 1 boy and 2 girls, lol so :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ha sorry emma i was trying to change my siggy and got carried away :blush: came back to nearly a page of more posts :dohh: Hmm it hasnt came up youve added me ill refresh in mo if not ill add you :D! Wel i always think now what babys going to look like lol cause i thought id i have a girl i think shes look like me alot when i wa young but now im having a boy i think hes going to look double of FOB i dont mind but it will break me cause i still love him and that :\ lol but least hes good looking :D! i cant imagine a boy looking like me and i cant think of my family cause theres no boys in it :haha: sept my dad obviously lol. xx


----------



## annawrigley

amyandbaby said:


> okay is anyone else really scared about giving birth? xxx

sort of.. im sure nearer the time i will be terrified!! but right now im just kind of like.. well its got to happen. theres no way round it. might as well just deal with it! but yes its a reaaally scary thought :| xxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

amyandbaby said:


> okay is anyone else really scared about giving birth? xxx

Im actually not no more i havent thought about it lately my sisters been bringing it up and saying 'arent you scared' im like no :haha: but i thik when it gets like to 4 weeks to go ill be like :huh: :nope: i cant do it lol but i spose im more worried about bubs being breech/having c-section tearing and all that lol x


----------



## Emma.Gi

amyandbaby said:


> okay is anyone else really scared about giving birth? xxx

I wasn't, lol.


----------



## amyandbaby

I guess theres no way out of it but i think the more days go by the more i start to worry myself think about complications loosing the baby still birth i can't help myself xxx


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> Ha sorry emma i was trying to change my siggy and got carried away :blush: came back to nearly a page of more posts :dohh: Hmm it hasnt came up youve added me ill refresh in mo if not ill add you :D! Wel i always think now what babys going to look like lol cause i thought id i have a girl i think shes look like me alot when i wa young but now im having a boy i think hes going to look double of FOB i dont mind but it will break me cause i still love him and that :\ lol but least hes good looking :D! i cant imagine a boy looking like me and i cant think of my family cause theres no boys in it :haha: sept my dad obviously lol. xx

im the same with what baby will look like.. i know hes gona look just like FOB which will be hard but ah welll :\
btw how do you get the team single mummy thing in your sig? i saw someone explained it earlier in this thread but when i tried to do it it said it had been deleted from photobucket or something :shrug:
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

amyandbaby said:


> I guess theres no way out of it but i think the more days go by the more i start to worry myself think about complications loosing the baby still birth i can't help myself xxx

its normal to have these worries :hugs: try not to fret too much though, too much worrying isnt good for your bubba!xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Ha sorry emma i was trying to change my siggy and got carried away :blush: came back to nearly a page of more posts :dohh: Hmm it hasnt came up youve added me ill refresh in mo if not ill add you :D! Wel i always think now what babys going to look like lol cause i thought id i have a girl i think shes look like me alot when i wa young but now im having a boy i think hes going to look double of FOB i dont mind but it will break me cause i still love him and that :\ lol but least hes good looking :D! i cant imagine a boy looking like me and i cant think of my family cause theres no boys in it :haha: sept my dad obviously lol. xx

its okay babes :D haha
i dint add u, tried 2 ! lol
:) aww dont worry
ur love your gourgeous baby ither way xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Ha sorry emma i was trying to change my siggy and got carried away :blush: came back to nearly a page of more posts :dohh: Hmm it hasnt came up youve added me ill refresh in mo if not ill add you :D! Wel i always think now what babys going to look like lol cause i thought id i have a girl i think shes look like me alot when i wa young but now im having a boy i think hes going to look double of FOB i dont mind but it will break me cause i still love him and that :\ lol but least hes good looking :D! i cant imagine a boy looking like me and i cant think of my family cause theres no boys in it :haha: sept my dad obviously lol. xx
> 
> im the same with what baby will look like.. i know hes gona look just like FOB which will be hard but ah welll :\
> btw how do you get the team single mummy thing in your sig? i saw someone explained it earlier in this thread but when i tried to do it it said it had been deleted from photobucket or something :shrug:
> xxxClick to expand...


Guna be well hard spesh first time see baby and i will notice straight away i think if he looks tinyest bit like FOB but be ok cant do much i spose lol .. and i just like right clicked it and saved it and then put it on photobucket .. i can get you the link thing 1 sec xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Birth? noo im just going to get highh haha xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

IMG]https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/logo-2.gif[/IMG]


add bracket on front x


----------



## amyandbaby

annawrigley said:


> amyandbaby said:
> 
> 
> I guess theres no way out of it but i think the more days go by the more i start to worry myself think about complications loosing the baby still birth i can't help myself xxx
> 
> its normal to have these worries :hugs: try not to fret too much though, too much worrying isnt good for your bubba!xxxClick to expand...

I really do need to stop worrying and enjoy i guess. I Just want to have my first scan and see my little bubba:kiss: I can't wait. the doctor said i'm due around the middle of septmber but I just cannot wait to find out the actual date :haha:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Are you sure the Dr. said you are due in September? :hugs: It's just that I had a pregnancy scare a couple of weeks ago and if I was pregnant I would have been due in July and 2 months is quite a long way out from that haha


----------



## amyandbaby

Emma.Gi said:


> Are you sure the Dr. said you are due in September? :hugs: It's just that I had a pregnancy scare a couple of weeks ago and if I was pregnant I would have been due in July and 2 months is quite a long way out from that haha

Its not for the defiante date, but i'm meant to be due in september. I'm 6 weeks gone so i'm sure she's right or somewhere right i hope so anyway :) x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Oh right, didn't realise it was possible to be due in September at the minute, fair play.


----------



## annawrigley

amyandbaby said:


> Emma.Gi said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure the Dr. said you are due in September? :hugs: It's just that I had a pregnancy scare a couple of weeks ago and if I was pregnant I would have been due in July and 2 months is quite a long way out from that haha
> 
> Its not for the defiante date, but i'm meant to be due in september. I'm 6 weeks gone so i'm sure she's right or somewhere right i hope so anyway :) xClick to expand...

im sure if youre 6 weeks pregnant your due date would be halfway through july? excuse my nosiness lol :p just confuses me a bit. im sure all will become clear at your dating scan! :happydance: xx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Maybe she meant you conceived in September, that sounds more feasible lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome new single mommies

my baby is moving so much right now its weird when I poke him back he stops moving for awhile, lol i think it freaks him out.


----------



## amyandbaby

Emma.Gi said:


> Maybe she meant you conceived in September, that sounds more feasible lol.

I thought september didn't sound right :wacko: Thats what she meant becausr thats when i had unprotected sex.
sorry guys i was having a bit of a blonde moment, sorry if it caused any confusion i think i need a early night! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was going to say the same i didnt think it was poss to be due in september yet .. but its confused me lol best thing is to wait for your first scan to find out proper :)! might be lucky and go forward hehe

And my LO isnt moving much but im starving iv eaten so much today i feel such a :mamafy: !!! hell move when i start eating i know it and then when i want to go sleep hell do his summersalts :cry: lool they make me feel sick! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol awe, I'm trying not to eat like ALOT of food . lol my doctor said I really should watch how much I'm eating cause I've already gained alot of weight


----------



## Becyboo__x

wel iv put on stone and half since iv been pregnant.. but my dads told me itll be mostly the water/fluid cause my bump looks 'all baby' but baby doesnt weigh much and im sure the fluid etc doesnt weigh that much but i feel starving after iv ate a meal :huh: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hmm I'm not sure how many pounds are in a stone.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ahh that would be like 21 pounds?
I've gained 38 pounds. omg. lol makes me wanna die.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Theres 14 pounds in a stone isnt there? lol i dno :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ignore me lmao my scales are in Stones+lb my scales dont do pounds x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Now i feel stupid lbs are pounds arent they! :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol yes.


----------



## Jas029

amyandbaby said:


> hi guys, i'm 14 and just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. the dad obviously doesn't want to kno i was just a bit of fun. i was looking at this site earlier and you all look really nice and i'm so excited i just want to share my excitment with people i'm the same position as me. I've even thought of names haha. hope everyones okay i'm feeling really sick and queasy which is not good so i'm suffering good and proper ;) xxx

I'm 14 aswell but almost 26 weeks, Congrats on the pregnancy and I hope everything goes smoothly! :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> welcome new single mommies
> 
> my baby is moving so much right now its weird when I poke him back he stops moving for awhile, lol i think it freaks him out.

If I poke him back he just kicks harder!

He hates when I have any pressure on my belly at all. He'll kick at it like crazy..
I've read about putting a body pillow under your bump for support but I can't because it pressures against my belly and then I have a boy kicking at it all night. My silly bouncing baby boy... :happydance:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Now i feel stupid lbs are pounds arent they! :dohh:

jus want to say uve got such a lovely bump!!xx


----------



## Jas029

Ok, So I'm way behind in the chat but I'll try to catch up!

About it being harder to raise girls:
My mom had one of each and she said it's easier with girls in the beginning but harder later on, with boys its harder in the beginning but easier later on..
I think that saying is spot on! :thumbup:
Next
Putting on weight:
pre-preggo I think I was about 130-135 pounds and my last doctors appointment(Yesterday lol) I was almost 150!
I freaked out thinking I gained so much and asked my doctor about it and he looked back at what I weighed in previously and said over all I've probably only gained 6 pounds...Huh!?
I don't see how that's possible!

Also, One more thing.. kinda more on the boys being hard in the beginning subject..
Is anyone worried about the little "fire hose" when changing diapers? You see it in movies alot and I'm just like freaked out to get sprayed.. I'm crazy I know :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> Also, One more thing.. kinda more on the boys being hard in the beginning subject..
> Is anyone worried about the little "fire hose" when changing diapers? You see it in movies alot and I'm just like freaked out to get sprayed.. I'm crazy I know :dohh:

haha, yes!! its bound to happen! although my ex's cousin has a 1yr old and says neither him or his gf have ever been "sprayed" :shrug: thats most probably just luck, i have 2 brothers and my mum said it happened multiple times with them :p xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aha i hope for aboy <3


----------



## Emma.Gi

Haha, I've been got a few times :winkwink:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

cant sleep girlies xx


----------



## Emma.Gi

I hope you get to sleep soon babe, I've not even tried yet. Harry's asleep in his pushchair. I've had erm about 10 hours broken sleep since Sunday, lol.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

arr ive got tired now.. guna give it 20 mur mins xx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hope you have a good sleep! :D


----------



## memysonand3

lol i got sprayed a few times and just an update on me i have gained 20 pounds finaly i feel like i have a freaken rock concert going on in me lol imagine six arms and legs kicking constantly so far everything is well FOB keeps calling me ugh makes me frustrated hmmm im uber excited to meet my girls yes i still want a boy in there but there is none labor isnt as bad as you all imagine you will just forget it lol im terrified of having a c section and well lets see welcome to any new mommies =)


----------



## TattiesMum

Hi Girls :D

We went with Tattie for her gender scan yesterday and we are officially on Team Blue :happydance:

Tattie has chosen Lucas (because she loves the name) Paul (after her stepdad - my husband - who raised her) and John after her Grandad (my step dad - who raised me) 

Then we went shopping to ASDA and bought 'blue stuff' LOL :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:blue: :dust: :blue:
:happydance: Congraulations Tattie!! :happydance: ​
Welcome all the newbies!
Team STM's seems to be expanding loads and talk about pages of
convo & advice! :thumbup:
Thanks for everyones support! 
( && The lovely rant and raves about stupid FOB's ;) Haha )


Finally just over half way done with christmas shopping now! :happydance:
It's such a struggle trapesing myself around town shopping and random
strangers stroking my bump! :haha: Haha... 

Anyone else's LO using their ribs as a play thing yet?! :nope:
The pressure is so uncomfortable!! Ribs weren't made for kicking! Lol.

Oh oh oh, and anyone else felt sensation of LO's fingers on the inside
of your tummy? It's so cutteee!! <3

Sorry for all the excitement! Lol.
It's all became a little more real to me lately. :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## annawrigley

TattiesMum said:


> Hi Girls :D
> 
> We went with Tattie for her gender scan yesterday and we are officially on Team Blue :happydance:
> 
> Tattie has chosen Lucas (because she loves the name) Paul (after her stepdad - my husband - who raised her) and John after her Grandad (my step dad - who raised me)
> 
> Then we went shopping to ASDA and bought 'blue stuff' LOL :D

scan pics?? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> lol i got sprayed a few times and just an update on me i have gained 20 pounds finaly i feel like i have a freaken rock concert going on in me lol imagine six arms and legs kicking constantly so far everything is well FOB keeps calling me ugh makes me frustrated hmmm im uber excited to meet my girls yes i still want a boy in there but there is none labor isnt as bad as you all imagine you will just forget it lol im terrified of having a c section and well lets see welcome to any new mommies =)

Lol I couldn't imagine all those arms and legs. I scared of c-sections , I don't want one. do you know when your having yours?
I pray that there isn't a reason that I need to have one.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

TattiesMum said:


> Hi Girls :D
> 
> We went with Tattie for her gender scan yesterday and we are officially on Team Blue :happydance:
> 
> Tattie has chosen Lucas (because she loves the name) Paul (after her stepdad - my husband - who raised her) and John after her Grandad (my step dad - who raised me)
> 
> Then we went shopping to ASDA and bought 'blue stuff' LOL :D

yay Another team blue member! Congrats!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

TattiesMum said:


> Hi Girls :D
> 
> We went with Tattie for her gender scan yesterday and we are officially on Team Blue :happydance:
> 
> Tattie has chosen Lucas (because she loves the name) Paul (after her stepdad - my husband - who raised her) and John after her Grandad (my step dad - who raised me)
> 
> Then we went shopping to ASDA and bought 'blue stuff' LOL :D

Congratulations, you must be soo pleased :D xx


----------



## amyandbaby

Jas029 said:


> amyandbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi guys, i'm 14 and just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. the dad obviously doesn't want to kno i was just a bit of fun. i was looking at this site earlier and you all look really nice and i'm so excited i just want to share my excitment with people i'm the same position as me. I've even thought of names haha. hope everyones okay i'm feeling really sick and queasy which is not good so i'm suffering good and proper ;) xxx
> 
> I'm 14 aswell but almost 26 weeks, Congrats on the pregnancy and I hope everything goes smoothly! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya, how did your parents take it? How's your pregnancy been so far? 
xxx


----------



## TattiesMum

annawrigley said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls :D
> 
> We went with Tattie for her gender scan yesterday and we are officially on Team Blue :happydance:
> 
> Tattie has chosen Lucas (because she loves the name) Paul (after her stepdad - my husband - who raised her) and John after her Grandad (my step dad - who raised me)
> 
> Then we went shopping to ASDA and bought 'blue stuff' LOL :D
> 
> scan pics?? :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

LOL - I meant to bring them to work with me today to scan them onto the computer ... I will try and remember tomorrow I promise. There is THE cutest one of Lucas in profile where he has a little button nose just like those adorable triplets in the LLoyds TSB ad :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> :blue: :dust: :blue:
> :happydance: Congraulations Tattie!! :happydance: ​
> Welcome all the newbies!
> Team STM's seems to be expanding loads and talk about pages of
> convo & advice! :thumbup:
> Thanks for everyones support!
> ( && The lovely rant and raves about stupid FOB's ;) Haha )
> 
> 
> Finally just over half way done with christmas shopping now! :happydance:
> It's such a struggle trapesing myself around town shopping and random
> strangers stroking my bump! :haha: Haha...
> *
> Anyone else's LO using their ribs as a play thing yet?!
> The pressure is so uncomfortable!! Ribs weren't made for kicking! Lol.*
> 
> Oh oh oh, and anyone else felt sensation of LO's fingers on the inside
> of your tummy? It's so cutteee!! <3
> 
> Sorry for all the excitement! Lol.
> It's all became a little more real to me lately. :thumbup:
> 
> xXx

Welcome to the club, He's been on mine a few weeks now.


----------



## Jas029

amyandbaby said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyandbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi guys, i'm 14 and just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. the dad obviously doesn't want to kno i was just a bit of fun. i was looking at this site earlier and you all look really nice and i'm so excited i just want to share my excitment with people i'm the same position as me. I've even thought of names haha. hope everyones okay i'm feeling really sick and queasy which is not good so i'm suffering good and proper ;) xxx
> 
> I'm 14 aswell but almost 26 weeks, Congrats on the pregnancy and I hope everything goes smoothly! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, how did your parents take it? How's your pregnancy been so far?
> xxxClick to expand...

Both of my parents were in complete shock... My mom just swallowed it down and stood by my side 100% after millions of questions about how all this happened.. We waited afew weeks before telling my dad.. big mistake because that made him even more upset but after all the screaming we managed to pull through and my close family is very supportive and excited so it worked out for the best. :thumbup:


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> lol i got sprayed a few times and just an update on me i have gained 20 pounds finaly i feel like i have a freaken rock concert going on in me lol imagine six arms and legs kicking constantly so far everything is well FOB keeps calling me ugh makes me frustrated hmmm im uber excited to meet my girls yes i still want a boy in there but there is none labor isnt as bad as you all imagine you will just forget it lol im terrified of having a c section and well lets see welcome to any new mommies =)

Oof, I only have one in there and it gets hectic in there with just him, I'd hate to have three going at once :wacko:
I was a c-section baby, My mom said it was a really neat experience (Ofcorse she's a nurse and she got to watch herself get sewn up..) Anyway!
Don't be so worried. :hugs:


----------



## memysonand3

TattiesMum said:


> Hi Girls :D
> 
> We went with Tattie for her gender scan yesterday and we are officially on Team Blue :happydance:
> 
> Tattie has chosen Lucas (because she loves the name) Paul (after her stepdad - my husband - who raised her) and John after her Grandad (my step dad - who raised me)
> 
> Then we went shopping to ASDA and bought 'blue stuff' LOL :D

=) that is a beautifull name for your grandson i am so glad that you are supportive of her i am sure she it thankfull that you are it sucks when ppl arnt supportive of the choices that us teens make in life and congrats =)))))


----------



## memysonand3

PreggoEggo said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> lol i got sprayed a few times and just an update on me i have gained 20 pounds finaly i feel like i have a freaken rock concert going on in me lol imagine six arms and legs kicking constantly so far everything is well FOB keeps calling me ugh makes me frustrated hmmm im uber excited to meet my girls yes i still want a boy in there but there is none labor isnt as bad as you all imagine you will just forget it lol im terrified of having a c section and well lets see welcome to any new mommies =)
> 
> Lol I couldn't imagine all those arms and legs. I scared of c-sections , I don't want one. do you know when your having yours?
> I pray that there isn't a reason that I need to have one.Click to expand...

i dont have a date picked yet but they wont let me go over 34 weeks and i am currently 26 weeks and 5 days so it wont be long before we all meet my girls i hope i can put up pics of them. and i pray you wont need one too and also dont listed to your bloody doc the gaining waight is freaken normal i gained 40 pounds probably would have gained more if my son didnt come early and you are very petite so you should gain lots of waight ne who eggo you are amazing just wanted to say that


----------



## amyandbaby

Jas029 said:


> amyandbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyandbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi guys, i'm 14 and just found out i'm 6 weeks pregnant. the dad obviously doesn't want to kno i was just a bit of fun. i was looking at this site earlier and you all look really nice and i'm so excited i just want to share my excitment with people i'm the same position as me. I've even thought of names haha. hope everyones okay i'm feeling really sick and queasy which is not good so i'm suffering good and proper ;) xxx
> 
> I'm 14 aswell but almost 26 weeks, Congrats on the pregnancy and I hope everything goes smoothly! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, how did your parents take it? How's your pregnancy been so far?
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Both of my parents were in complete shock... My mom just swallowed it down and stood by my side 100% after millions of questions about how all this happened.. We waited afew weeks before telling my dad.. big mistake because that made him even more upset but after all the screaming we managed to pull through and my close family is very supportive and excited so it worked out for the best. :thumbup:Click to expand...

its nearly the same for me however my step dad is not very supportive but more dissapointed in me but theres not much he can do about it now :) x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> lol i got sprayed a few times and just an update on me i have gained 20 pounds finaly i feel like i have a freaken rock concert going on in me lol imagine six arms and legs kicking constantly so far everything is well FOB keeps calling me ugh makes me frustrated hmmm im uber excited to meet my girls yes i still want a boy in there but there is none labor isnt as bad as you all imagine you will just forget it lol im terrified of having a c section and well lets see welcome to any new mommies =)
> 
> Lol I couldn't imagine all those arms and legs. I scared of c-sections , I don't want one. do you know when your having yours?
> I pray that there isn't a reason that I need to have one.Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a date picked yet but they wont let me go over 34 weeks and i am currently 26 weeks and 5 days so it wont be long before we all meet my girls i hope i can put up pics of them. and i pray you wont need one too and also dont listed to your bloody doc the gaining waight is freaken normal i gained 40 pounds probably would have gained more if my son didnt come early and you are very petite so you should gain lots of waight ne who eggo you are amazing just wanted to say thatClick to expand...

Thank you 
so you think your girls will be born in 2009 or 2010? my bet is on 2009. but when your 34 weeks thats hmm Jan 8th 2010 I think so we will see!


----------



## memysonand3

PreggoEggo said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> lol i got sprayed a few times and just an update on me i have gained 20 pounds finaly i feel like i have a freaken rock concert going on in me lol imagine six arms and legs kicking constantly so far everything is well FOB keeps calling me ugh makes me frustrated hmmm im uber excited to meet my girls yes i still want a boy in there but there is none labor isnt as bad as you all imagine you will just forget it lol im terrified of having a c section and well lets see welcome to any new mommies =)
> 
> Lol I couldn't imagine all those arms and legs. I scared of c-sections , I don't want one. do you know when your having yours?
> I pray that there isn't a reason that I need to have one.Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have a date picked yet but they wont let me go over 34 weeks and i am currently 26 weeks and 5 days so it wont be long before we all meet my girls i hope i can put up pics of them. and i pray you wont need one too and also dont listed to your bloody doc the gaining waight is freaken normal i gained 40 pounds probably would have gained more if my son didnt come early and you are very petite so you should gain lots of waight ne who eggo you are amazing just wanted to say thatClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> so you think your girls will be born in 2009 or 2010? my bet is on 2009. but when your 34 weeks thats hmm Jan 8th 2010 I think so we will see!Click to expand...

i want 2010 but i also want them to be born in 2009 because i think that they are a blessing and i would be deeply humbled if they were born around xmas


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Just a little excitement and happiness after ages of waiting!
I've got a 2 bedroom house sorted for after Summer-Brooke's been born! :happydance:
It even has a garage :shrug:.. not sure what i'll use it for seeing as I don't drive but
yeah I'll have a garage too! :haha::thumbup:

x


----------



## amyandbaby

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Just a little excitement and happiness after ages of waiting!
> I've got a 2 bedroom house sorted for after Summer-Brooke's been born! :happydance:
> It even has a garage :shrug:.. not sure what i'll use it for seeing as I don't drive but
> yeah I'll have a garage too! :haha::thumbup:
> 
> x

thats great news hun! xx:hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Just a little excitement and happiness after ages of waiting!
> I've got a 2 bedroom house sorted for after Summer-Brooke's been born! :happydance:
> It even has a garage :shrug:.. not sure what i'll use it for seeing as I don't drive but
> yeah I'll have a garage too! :haha::thumbup:
> 
> x

Ooo well done! :D :happydance:
i wanted to move out from living with my dad but i cant seem to do it or find a way to :( 
x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Just a little excitement and happiness after ages of waiting!
> I've got a 2 bedroom house sorted for after Summer-Brooke's been born! :happydance:
> It even has a garage :shrug:.. not sure what i'll use it for seeing as I don't drive but
> yeah I'll have a garage too! :haha::thumbup:
> 
> x

Ooooh that's great hun :thumbup:. Think I am going to start looking for a house when I've finished College although the idea scares me :blush:

Harry just bit the bit of skin between my thumb and first finger and drew blood :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Congrats Mommy to be on finding a house!

How many of you live on your own?
I'm still living at home with my mom,brother,and sister (and step dad when he is actually there).


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well currently I'm living with my mum, step-dad and 5 brothers. Lol.
Its such a nightmare :nope:

Can't wait until I can get my own home sorted :happydance:
Admittedly i'm petrified but I've gotta learn to stand on my own 2 feet :)

x


----------



## sarah_M__X

heyyy...


I'am 17... live in aberdeen.... 

Due March the 11th :D 

seems ages away like :( im sure time will get faster 

Goin to be a single mummy...

The Dad doesnt want to know so im quite happy with that as it was a one night stand lol 
hows everyone gettin on?

sorry im just new to this....
xxx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hi Sarah and welcome to BnB and STM. :) :wave:


----------



## sarah_M__X

awww.. thanks

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Welcome Sarah


----------



## jay.92

Welcommee sarahhh!.
I lovee bnb Sure you will too!.
Ahhh look at your due date theres only 2 days between us !! and My boyfriends from scotland !! :)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:dust: Welcome Sarah! :dust: ​
Saw my MW today and had my bump measured...
I'm 2 weeks ahead of my gestation by measurements! =\
Gonna get measured again at 29 weeks and if I'm still above
then I might need to be re-scanned and investigated :nope:
At least I might get to see my little princess again! :happydance:

Anyone else measure bigger than their gestation?

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I am, I'm measuring 3 weeks too big. I'm getting another ultrasound on Dec 10th to see what is going on in there


----------



## QuintinsMommy

gosh, 9 days till my babyshower, and No one as bought anything of my gift list. I keep wondering if anyone is coming?!
I had 25 people say they are for sure coming and 8 say maybe, so why am I not getting gifts?! lmao.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Dont they bring them with them on the day?*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Dont they bring them with them on the day?*

yes, lol but I made a list on babies'r'us and It tells me if anyone has bought anything off my list or not. I'm just worried no one is gonna come :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh right lol :] im sure everyone who says there coming will and bring stuff  *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i live with my mom n sister..
ive gotta go put my name down + try n get private x


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> :dust: Welcome Sarah! :dust: ​
> Saw my MW today and had my bump measured...
> I'm 2 weeks ahead of my gestation by measurements! =\
> Gonna get measured again at 29 weeks and if I'm still above
> then I might need to be re-scanned and investigated :nope:
> At least I might get to see my little princess again! :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else measure bigger than their gestation?
> 
> x

I don't even get measured! I don't have a MW and everytime I see my doctor he just glances at my belly and says like you seem a good size for how far along you are or something like that. :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I first got measured when i was nearly 27 weeks but i dont know if you havent got a midwife .. its not hard to do really they say the same person is ment to do it everytime but my appointments are like 3 weeks gap so i measure my bump sometimes but my midwife always writes it down when she does it obviously .. but i get the same as my midwife does you just measure from the top of your bump to your pubic bone .. x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I had a blood test when i had my scan..
how many moreee do you have to have :| xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* when you had your scan! lol i never had them with my scan 
i always had them when i saw my midwife .. iv had to have about 3/4 so far .. got to have some more soon aswell  got bloods done for Syphillis,Hepatitus B and Anti-HIV .. they were my first appointment 10weeks and they had to be repeated at 28 weeks.. then iv had ones to see if i need iron tablets i think it was that anyway.. cant member the rest lol 

Ohh and id your negative blood group you have to have that injection or whatever every so often xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr wen i had my scan it was for my blood group, they took about 6-8 cartriges of blood. didnt watch or count properly cus i hatee needles!! .. :\ 

how much is yur 4D Scan going to be hun if you dont mind me asking x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wow too much blood  i dont look either she tells me to look away cause it makes it better for me lol but she couldnt get any blood out of me other week and had to jiggle my arm abit yuck! .. and its £135 i wasnt going to have one but decided last min so booked it day after my birthday ! x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> I had a blood test when i had my scan..
> how many moreee do you have to have :| xx

so far I've had 3 blood test
one at my 12 week scan
one when i was around 17 weekish i think
and another when I was 21 weeks.

Haven't had any for awhile thank god!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Awww
wish i had that money to do it myself :(
would LOVE to!!!
there amazing :( ..
oh i no it sounds silly .. but i feel so knocked around when i have blood taken :\ i felt so ill for 2 days after.. well just going to blame it on that aha x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I had a blood test when i had my scan..
> how many moreee do you have to have :| xx
> 
> so far I've had 3 blood test
> one at my 12 week scan
> one when i was around 17 weekish i think
> and another when I was 21 weeks.
> 
> Haven't had any for awhile thank god!Click to expand...

oh dear to many blood tests :(
did you have the down syndrome one? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I feel like it aswell i go all dizzy.. but it didnt happen last time but its horrible ..
i had the down syndrome one but thats optional init.. they just told me though if im at risk theyll ring me if not then they wont so i never got a phone call and midwife said then im not in the high risk  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ALL my friends got told they was a high risk and wasnt, they had to have a needle in there belly :(
but one of my friends got told she was having a boy when she had that, cus its a needle + scan.. so she found out early :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I had a blood test when i had my scan..
> how many moreee do you have to have :| xx
> 
> so far I've had 3 blood test
> one at my 12 week scan
> one when i was around 17 weekish i think
> and another when I was 21 weeks.
> 
> Haven't had any for awhile thank god!Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear to many blood tests :(
> did you have the down syndrome one? xClick to expand...


yep, that was the one at 12 weeks, then again at 17 weeks. 
everything was fine tho:happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its not common to be in high risk group i think most people are in the low risk but i spose thats why most people just dont have it done because they dont want to know and worry about it but i just think weather babys has it or not ill still love him all the same 

I think they do the needle in belly to take sample of the fluid dont they  i havent got a clue thats only thing iv heard xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Awww
> wish i had that money to do it myself :(
> would LOVE to!!!
> there amazing :( ..
> oh i no it sounds silly .. but i feel so knocked around when i have blood taken :\ i felt so ill for 2 days after.. well just going to blame it on that aha x

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a 3d/4d scan, but I don't have the money for it


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im scared.. knowing me ill have to have the needle in belly :( x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yer.. thats what i keep thinking. my fella said that it would be hard work tho :\ but i said so what lol x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I couldnt afford the 4d scan tbh but as i cant do much for my 18th i thought it would be nice for me to do that with my birthday money off family and whatever money i have spare thats not being saved  x*


----------



## Jas029

I've only had one blood test! :happydance: (Ofcorse they filled like 10 little things up with my blood)
Ofcorse for a pregnancy test here in the states they just do urine tests not blood so that effects it..
Within the next few weeks I have to go in and get the blood level sugar thingy checked.. (I know I sound so smart right? :haha:)

Also, I posted my newest bump pics and nobodies said anything on them yet. Where's those opinions girlies! :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> yer.. thats what i keep thinking. my fella said that it would be hard work tho :\ but i said so what lol x

*Defo would be hard and everything but if someone didnt want there child because of a disability thats abit sad tbh stil a life at end of day  love them no matter what  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i havnt seen ur bump pic babe? ..

any body watching children in neeed x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr i no.. ill love my babyy no matter what, i just cant wait now :) x


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> i havnt seen ur bump pic babe? ..
> 
> any body watching children in neeed x

I posted it over on the bumps forum.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> I've only had one blood test! :happydance: (Ofcorse they filled like 10 little things up with my blood)
> Ofcorse for a pregnancy test here in the states they just do urine tests not blood so that effects it..
> Within the next few weeks I have to go in and get the blood level sugar thingy checked.. (I know I sound so smart right? :haha:)
> 
> Also, I posted my newest bump pics and nobodies said anything on them yet. Where's those opinions girlies! :hugs:

*I didnt get that lol about the pregnancy test? they do urine tests for them everywhere dont they lol? i did pregnancy test at home then had to have my pee sent off at the doctors to confirm it and i havent seen any piccys ill go look now xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you have a lovely bump jas!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ill have a look now xx


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I've only had one blood test! :happydance: (Ofcorse they filled like 10 little things up with my blood)
> Ofcorse for a pregnancy test here in the states they just do urine tests not blood so that effects it..
> Within the next few weeks I have to go in and get the blood level sugar thingy checked.. (I know I sound so smart right? :haha:)
> 
> Also, I posted my newest bump pics and nobodies said anything on them yet. Where's those opinions girlies! :hugs:
> 
> *I didnt get that lol about the pregnancy test? they do urine tests for them everywhere dont they lol? i did pregnancy test at home then had to have my pee sent off at the doctors to confirm it and i havent seen any piccys ill go look now xx*Click to expand...

I see all you girls talk about going to the doctors and getting a blood test to confirm the pregnancy, Everywhere here they just do urine tests.. Odd


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> you have a lovely bump jas!

Those stretch marks just keep appearing in random places though! Gahh...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol  I posted in the bump pics about how many I have
I just have skin really prone to them. I had some before I was pregnant too


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I've only had one blood test! :happydance: (Ofcorse they filled like 10 little things up with my blood)
> Ofcorse for a pregnancy test here in the states they just do urine tests not blood so that effects it..
> Within the next few weeks I have to go in and get the blood level sugar thingy checked.. (I know I sound so smart right? :haha:)
> 
> Also, I posted my newest bump pics and nobodies said anything on them yet. Where's those opinions girlies! :hugs:
> 
> *I didnt get that lol about the pregnancy test? they do urine tests for them everywhere dont they lol? i did pregnancy test at home then had to have my pee sent off at the doctors to confirm it and i havent seen any piccys ill go look now xx*Click to expand...
> 
> I see all you girls talk about going to the doctors and getting a blood test to confirm the pregnancy, Everywhere here they just do urine tests.. OddClick to expand...

*Yeah they dont do blood tests to confirm it wel i dont think they do in UK lol must be something else people was on about if not then i dunoo haha never heard of blood test for preg test xx*


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> lol  I posted in the bump pics about how many I have
> I just have skin really prone to them. I had some before I was pregnant too

I did aswell, The ones you can see on my side were there before, They just grew alot more and more have appeared... :wacko:
Just pray they go away after the L/O comes!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im glad i dont have to have a blood test to find out if i was pregnant or not.. no offence!!

do you have to go hospital/doctors for that then?x


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I've only had one blood test! :happydance: (Ofcorse they filled like 10 little things up with my blood)
> Ofcorse for a pregnancy test here in the states they just do urine tests not blood so that effects it..
> Within the next few weeks I have to go in and get the blood level sugar thingy checked.. (I know I sound so smart right? :haha:)
> 
> Also, I posted my newest bump pics and nobodies said anything on them yet. Where's those opinions girlies! :hugs:
> 
> *I didnt get that lol about the pregnancy test? they do urine tests for them everywhere dont they lol? i did pregnancy test at home then had to have my pee sent off at the doctors to confirm it and i havent seen any piccys ill go look now xx*Click to expand...
> 
> I see all you girls talk about going to the doctors and getting a blood test to confirm the pregnancy, Everywhere here they just do urine tests.. OddClick to expand...
> 
> *Yeah they dont do blood tests to confirm it wel i dont think they do in UK lol must be something else people was on about if not then i dunoo haha never heard of blood test for preg test xx*Click to expand...

I never did til I started reading forums on here. But idk? :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

im watchin children in need em! this eastenders thing is well cringey :blush: aha
and just wanna jump in about the needle in belly thing..
you dont HAVE to have it, even if you are classed as high risk..
yes it gives you a definite answer (or is meant to) but theres a HIGH chance of miscarriage!!
tbh even though my triple test said babys got a 1 in 97000 chance of having downs, even if id been high risk i wouldnt have had the needle in belly thing (there is a technical term but cant remember it :rofl:) cos of the high chance of miscarriage.. not worth it in my opinion!
xxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It makes me angry how they wouldnt tell me what out of what i was..  alot of other people seem to get a letter or get told  they said i wasnt high risk obviously thats good but i still wanted to know what out of what i was but midwife said they wont tell me  .. and same tbh i wouldnt have the needle in your belly it will be a low chance of miscarriage but i wouldnt do it still lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

OMG there STILL allowed to do it even tho there is a high chance of miscarriage!

aha i no the eastenders thing was funny, i cry at the kids talking :( x


----------



## annawrigley

i know becy its weird they didnt :S they just said to me like theyd ring me if it was high risk but if not theyll just send a letter within a week or 2 or something.. just assumed everyone got that so its strange that you wouldnt! :(

and yer i guess its cos the triple test is done pretty early on so if someone got high risk result then got the needle thing and found out the baby had downs they still have time to choose to have an abortion or not :\ i think thats why anyway but idk :shrug: xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh dearr :( they havnt really told me alot about it just said i can have it x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*They didnt tell me anything about it really.. they just told me what it was and what for obviously and said i dont have to have it its my choice .. and i just thought why not miswell lol.. x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmao =] u fort of anynames x


----------



## Emma.Gi

I love talking about baby names :haha:. Sorry for butting in but I do!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ahaha join then :D
i feel so so sick :( x


----------



## Emma.Gi

I'm joined, lol!!


----------



## Jas029

I hope someday I can have a little girl so I can name her Ivory Lynn! :happydance:

(Or Kiera Lynn, I think I like Ivory better but I just love the ring to Kiera)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i cant think of any girls names..
like every girls name reminds me of somebody
the only 1 i can think of is daisy-may x


----------



## Lollo

Hello gals,its Lollo here,newest member.Its gud I've found a home.I have only known that am pregnant,about 6wks,am 31 with two boys.Am at home bacause have been too unwell to work.Ups and downs with the boys when I was pregnant with them.One of them was severely premature but is now 5yrs old.After so long,its the unwellness,tiredness and all that bothers me for now.I normally have sickness after 8wks and I can tell you I am going to be down soon and will be needing support to go thru it.


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> i cant think of any girls names..
> like every girls name reminds me of somebody
> the only 1 i can think of is daisy-may x

Girls names are easy for me.
It's boys names I was completely stumped on.. SO OFCORSE my L/O has to be a boy.. (Not that I'm complaining, I love my son!)
Finally I found one that I've liked and not had any backfire from it yet...
You still have plenty of time though!


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> lmao =] u fort of anynames x

*Was you talking to me  
xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lollo said:


> Hello gals,its Lollo here,newest member.Its gud I've found a home.I have only known that am pregnant,about 6wks,am 31 with two boys.Am at home bacause have been too unwell to work.Ups and downs with the boys when I was pregnant with them.One of them was severely premature but is now 5yrs old.After so long,its the unwellness,tiredness and all that bothers me for now.I normally have sickness after 8wks and I can tell you I am going to be down soon and will be needing support to go thru it.

*Welcome hun 
sorry to hear your going through a rough time were all here to talk and look after each other  
xx*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> lmao =] u fort of anynames x
> 
> *Was you talking to me
> xx*Click to expand...

I believe she was!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:
 

> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> lmao =] u fort of anynames x
> 
> *Was you talking to me
> xx*Click to expand...
> 
> I believe she was!Click to expand...

* i always do this to you dont i Emzii sorrryyy  i was reading a thread and got abit stuck into it and now im really interested to know more about it but cant seem to find out lol and to answer your question no i havent  its driving me insane lol a girl would have been so much easier! xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yessss becciii :D x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*^^ i answered  im abit sloww haha*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

LMAO 
YES
U ALWAYSS FORGET ABOUT MEE!!
NOT IMPRESSED :p xx


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> lmao =] u fort of anynames x
> 
> *Was you talking to me
> xx*Click to expand...
> 
> I believe she was!Click to expand...
> 
> * i always do this to you dont i Emzii sorrryyy  i was reading a thread and got abit stuck into it and now im really interested to know more about it but cant seem to find out lol and to answer your question no i havent  its driving me insane lol a girl would have been so much easier! xx*Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one that thinks boys names are harder!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i like tylar jay for a boy
me and kie always said we would call our little boy that..

but a girl i no has just called her LO Tyler with a e :\ xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> lmao =] u fort of anynames x
> 
> *Was you talking to me
> xx*Click to expand...
> 
> I believe she was!Click to expand...
> 
> * i always do this to you dont i Emzii sorrryyy  i was reading a thread and got abit stuck into it and now im really interested to know more about it but cant seem to find out lol and to answer your question no i havent  its driving me insane lol a girl would have been so much easier! xx*Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one that thinks boys names are harder!Click to expand...

*I had like a girls name planned out and everything as i was convinced i would be having a girl lol i actually have like 2/3 girls i love picked lool might just call him a girls name  but yeah im totally stuck ones i seem to like people i know/friends have named there boy it and theres a couple and i dont want to nick the name lol x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Emzii i dont forget about you  i just get distracted by other threads and then i seem to miss a whole page of gossip! lol 

And im just too fussy with names i want something thats not common and different but everything people suggest to me i dont like or something i just want a name to pop up and i love it! lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i was jokin chik lmao..
yer im rele fussy with names..
want to make sure its a name i lovee! i just hope i have boyy x


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *Emzii i dont forget about you  i just get distracted by other threads and then i seem to miss a whole page of gossip! lol
> 
> And im just too fussy with names i want something thats not common and different but everything people suggest to me i dont like or something i just want a name to pop up and i love it! lol x*

That's how I felt.. after I found out the sex I went straight to the books looking for boys names.. I really liked Damien but the whole "The Omen" thing.. people wouldn't shut up about it and it really pissed me off..
But people started calling him Damien and referring to him as Damien.. It just didn't seem to fit.. My cousin called me up and shes like hows Damien doing? I had to stop and think about it a second to figure out who she was talking about! :haha:
I came across Riley, I remembered thats the name I even wanted to use when I was a little girl if I had a boy.. I still really liked the name and it never even crossed my mind before!
I know who people are talking about when they mention Riley atleast.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Emzii i dont forget about you  i just get distracted by other threads and then i seem to miss a whole page of gossip! lol
> 
> And im just too fussy with names i want something thats not common and different but everything people suggest to me i dont like or something i just want a name to pop up and i love it! lol x*
> 
> That's how I felt.. after I found out the sex I went straight to the books looking for boys names.. I really liked Damien but the whole "The Omen" thing.. people wouldn't shut up about it and it really pissed me off..
> But people started calling him Damien and referring to him as Damien.. It just didn't seem to fit.. My cousin called me up and shes like hows Damien doing? I had to stop and think about it a second to figure out who she was talking about! :haha:
> I came across Riley, I remembered thats the name I even wanted to use when I was a little girl if I had a boy.. I still really liked the name and it never even crossed my mind before!
> I know who people are talking about when they mention Riley atleast.
> 
> Sorry about the long post!Click to expand...


*Wel my friend suggested damien to me but i just see it as a bad name its like the evil name lol i used to get called it when i was little cause i was a naughty child lol.. I love the name Riley i always thought id call my kid that but i dont want to sound bad or anything towards the name but i see it more as a girls name even though it is unisex but thats just cause iv only ever heard of a girl called it before x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> i was jokin chik lmao..
> yer im rele fussy with names..
> want to make sure its a name i lovee! i just hope i have boyy x

*Yep i just dont want to have a babyish name cause i will think of that more cause hell be a baby when i name him lol but its got to be a name he can have growing up and when hes older lol.. ill keep my fingers crossed that you get a boy  not like it matters which cause youll obviously be over the moon with whichever but still  xx*


----------



## sma1588

i like riley as well i think it goes for a boy or girl. i know ppl whos daughters are named riley then i have heard it for a boy as well. i have a ferret named rylee. its just spelled more boyish. maybe its just me but riley just looks girly


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Emzii i dont forget about you  i just get distracted by other threads and then i seem to miss a whole page of gossip! lol
> 
> And im just too fussy with names i want something thats not common and different but everything people suggest to me i dont like or something i just want a name to pop up and i love it! lol x*
> 
> That's how I felt.. after I found out the sex I went straight to the books looking for boys names.. I really liked Damien but the whole "The Omen" thing.. people wouldn't shut up about it and it really pissed me off..
> But people started calling him Damien and referring to him as Damien.. It just didn't seem to fit.. My cousin called me up and shes like hows Damien doing? I had to stop and think about it a second to figure out who she was talking about! :haha:
> I came across Riley, I remembered thats the name I even wanted to use when I was a little girl if I had a boy.. I still really liked the name and it never even crossed my mind before!
> I know who people are talking about when they mention Riley atleast.Click to expand...

I loved the name damien but my mom said no :haha: for the same reason you did, so I ended up with Quintin:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Every name i seem to think of and get to like/love i say it over and over again in my head and i end up hating it how is it possible to do that! its so annoying i wish a name would just come to me even though i stil have 8 weeks to think of one *


----------



## Becyboo__x

sma1588 said:


> i like riley as well i think it goes for a boy or girl. i know ppl whos daughters are named riley then i have heard it for a boy as well. i have a ferret named rylee. its just spelled more boyish. maybe its just me but riley just looks girly

*Yep i think its how its spelt now tbh .. but theres many ways to spell it id spell it Rhylee or Rhyleigh but thats just me everyone to there own i spose  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Maybe you will know what to name him when you see him becyboo


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i want a name book!
but kie said whats the point uve got the internet, and i said kieeee its all the same names on EVERY website!!

damian does sound like a naughty boy name, was a boy in my class at school called damian and he was a player and a naughty boy.. eww x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is it to early for me to have the "nesting" urge? lol I keep cleaning:S which is a good thing


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thats what people keep telling me but im going to panic cause i doubt ill think of a name and then im limited to time to get him a name and iv been told if you dont name them in time at registry office etc the midwife has to pick one  dont want that tbh.

I wanted a name before just to get used to it thats all but iv posted so many threads about names in baby names bit just cant find one i like  i actually like names with lee/leigh/ley on the end but cant think of any can anyone suggest any for me???  how did you find/come up with Quintin? x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> i want a name book!
> but kie said whats the point uve got the internet, and i said kieeee its all the same names on EVERY website!!
> 
> damian does sound like a naughty boy name, was a boy in my class at school called damian and he was a player and a naughty boy.. eww x

*I thought ooo ill get a baby book itll give me loads of names etc it did but it took me bloody ages to read through them all and i didnt find one in the whole book which was very long lol  internet is shocking aswell i think iv been on every website .. best thing is look on back of dvds  or film credits if you get bored 1day! x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> is it to early for me to have the "nesting" urge? lol I keep cleaning:S which is a good thing

*I keep getting the urge to clean the bathroom i think its because i like the smell of bleach and cif cleaning stuff   *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> i want a name book!
> but kie said whats the point uve got the internet, and i said kieeee its all the same names on EVERY website!!
> 
> damian does sound like a naughty boy name, was a boy in my class at school called damian and he was a player and a naughty boy.. eww x
> 
> *I thought ooo ill get a baby book itll give me loads of names etc it did but it took me bloody ages to read through them all and i didnt find one in the whole book which was very long lol  internet is shocking aswell i think iv been on every website .. best thing is look on back of dvds  or film credits if you get bored 1day! x*Click to expand...

hmm :\ true.. i think a name just pops into ya head one day lmao x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Thats what people keep telling me but im going to panic cause i doubt ill think of a name and then im limited to time to get him a name and iv been told if you dont name them in time at registry office etc the midwife has to pick one  dont want that tbh.
> 
> I wanted a name before just to get used to it thats all but iv posted so many threads about names in baby names bit just cant find one i like  i actually like names with lee/leigh/ley on the end but cant think of any can anyone suggest any for me???  how did you find/come up with Quintin? x*

well, Quintin was going to be my younger brothers name but no one liked it, then I saw it in a baby book and I highlighted it ( i highlighted all the names i like) and then i saw a quentin tarantino movie.lol. and I just liked the name, tho I'm spelling it with an i not e:)

what about bentley? I'm trying to think of more


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> is it to early for me to have the "nesting" urge? lol I keep cleaning:S which is a good thing
> 
> *I keep getting the urge to clean the bathroom i think its because i like the smell of bleach and cif cleaning stuff   *Click to expand...

talking about bleach! I had baby's snowsuit and some other things in my bathroom ( I'm running outta room to put things lol) and I just went to get to put it in my hospital bag so It's not in the bathroom, and my mom got bleach all over it! :nope::dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> is it to early for me to have the "nesting" urge? lol I keep cleaning:S which is a good thing
> 
> *I keep getting the urge to clean the bathroom i think its because i like the smell of bleach and cif cleaning stuff   *Click to expand...
> 
> talking about bleach! I had baby's snowsuit and some other things in my bathroom ( I'm running outta room to put things lol) and I just went to get to put it in my hospital bag so It's not in the bathroom, and my mom got bleach all over it! :nope::dohh:Click to expand...

*Oh dear  we keep all cleaning stuff in kitchen cupboard under sink so i cant spill anything i cant even fit the snowsuit into my hospital bag! im just keeping his outfit and snowsuit out and whoever takes me hospital when it all happens will have to bring it in for me lol and i would just call him Leigh and keep it simple but Leigh Jack doesnt go too well  x*


----------



## memysonand3

so heres another update i have been in the hospital for two mondays i am 27 weeks today my sons father is thinken about leaving his girlfriend he still hasnt came to visit me i have had 4 shots since being here two steriod shots for the girls and two tarbutialine to stop contractions i have been having them and my doc finally orderd that if i have more than 4 contractions in an hour i get the oh so wonderfull shot that makes me feel like i am having a heart attack i am getting verry uncomfy i have gaind tons of waight being in here my doc gave me the 4d scans all the time i have another ultrasound scheduald for the 24 at 1:30 oh and i got my blood drawn once i think i get the oh so wonderful glucose test done this week or the start of next week hmmm lets see i am applying for housing so that i can get my own place that will be verry intersting buti am actually excited and i start massage therepy school in may!!!!! and ill let that be it lol sorry it is long but you girls love and understand


----------



## memysonand3

oh and i got a tour of the nicu and it wasnt as scarey as i thought it would be


----------



## EmziixBo0o

memysonand3 said:


> so heres another update i have been in the hospital for two mondays i am 27 weeks today my sons father is thinken about leaving his girlfriend he still hasnt came to visit me i have had 4 shots since being here two steriod shots for the girls and two tarbutialine to stop contractions i have been having them and my doc finally orderd that if i have more than 4 contractions in an hour i get the oh so wonderfull shot that makes me feel like i am having a heart attack i am getting verry uncomfy i have gaind tons of waight being in here my doc gave me the 4d scans all the time i have another ultrasound scheduald for the 24 at 1:30 oh and i got my blood drawn once i think i get the oh so wonderful glucose test done this week or the start of next week hmmm lets see i am applying for housing so that i can get my own place that will be verry intersting buti am actually excited and i start massage therepy school in may!!!!! and ill let that be it lol sorry it is long but you girls love and understand

Ohh does he want to get back with youu?
Good luck.. i hope everythinks okayy!! are all 3 of them girls.. be nice when they are born if they suprise you and ones a boy :D x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Yeah! Having them bought into the world like.. 

Baby A - Girl! :pink: :thumbup:
Baby B - Girl! :pink: :thumbup:
Baby C - . . . . Boy! :blue: :wacko::thumbup:

An excuse to go shopping some more I reckon! ;)

Fingers crossed for the best babe!
Glad NICU wasn't too scary :hugs:

_______________________________________________

Talking about names - my friend Kia had her baby boy
in September and named him Lachlan Jack (Pronounced Lock-Lun) 
which I thought sounds really nice. I like unique names! :thumbup:

When I was chosing girl names I liked:

Cassie
Ava
Summer
Brooke
Lexiie
Savanna

I couldn't decide so I combined my fave names! :happydance:

x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Glad the NICU wasn't too scary for you babe, I think the nurses make it less scary, well they for me when Harry was in NICU, they made everything that little bit "nicer", it still wasn't what I wanted though, lol.

I think Lachlan is a really nice name but I couldn't pull it off :haha:. Erm Sophie have you heard the news?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

If you're talking about the news regarding Carley and her twinnie LO's
then yeah :nope: Bless her.

:angel: " Too good for this earth. " :angel:

[[ Hugs going out to you && Kaileigh, Carley babe!! :hugs: ]]

&&

If it's not that then I dunno what the news is! Lol. x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Erm, it is regarding her but not that exactly :nope:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ah right - I'm not gonna continue from there then as I know the situation now! :nope:
So frustrating/annoying/insensitive however she'll always be welcome here :hugs:

Okayyyy so,
Just realised that on the STM main page that theres alot of :yellow:
bubba's on the way! Anyone found out the sex and not declared lately? 

:pink: or :blue: girlies?! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## Emma.Gi

:thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *i actually like names with lee/leigh/ley on the end but cant think of any can anyone suggest any for me??? *

how abouttt.. ashley? bailey? finley? ripley?
il update this if i think of more, feels like theres loads on the tip of my tongue :haha:
xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *i actually like names with lee/leigh/ley on the end but cant think of any can anyone suggest any for me??? *
> 
> how abouttt.. ashley? bailey? finley? ripley?
> il update this if i think of more, feels like theres loads on the tip of my tongue :haha:
> xxxClick to expand...

*My dogs called Bailey so i couldnt use that and its a unisex name again wel iv heard both girls and boys being named it.. FOB doesnt like finley i tried that with him and Ripley i see as a girls name  and Ashleys unisex aswell 

i give up seriously i think everyone has tried to help me and somethings always wrong with a name  sorry im such a pain  keep them coming my way if you find any anything helps xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Ah right - I'm not gonna continue from there then as I know the situation now! :nope:
> So frustrating/annoying/insensitive however she'll always be welcome here :hugs:
> 
> Okayyyy so,
> Just realised that on the STM main page that theres alot of :yellow:
> bubba's on the way! Anyone found out the sex and not declared lately?
> 
> :pink: or :blue: girlies?! :happydance:
> 
> xXx

*Im on  but think you already know that  
xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

memysonand3 said:


> oh and i got a tour of the nicu and it wasnt as scarey as i thought it would be

*Glad it wasnt as scarey as you thought ! hope your little 3 are all doing well and hope you sort it with FOB xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> so heres another update i have been in the hospital for two mondays i am 27 weeks today my sons father is thinken about leaving his girlfriend he still hasnt came to visit me i have had 4 shots since being here two steriod shots for the girls and two tarbutialine to stop contractions i have been having them and my doc finally orderd that if i have more than 4 contractions in an hour i get the oh so wonderfull shot that makes me feel like i am having a heart attack i am getting verry uncomfy i have gaind tons of waight being in here my doc gave me the 4d scans all the time i have another ultrasound scheduald for the 24 at 1:30 oh and i got my blood drawn once i think i get the oh so wonderful glucose test done this week or the start of next week hmmm lets see i am applying for housing so that i can get my own place that will be verry intersting buti am actually excited and i start massage therepy school in may!!!!! and ill let that be it lol sorry it is long but you girls love and understand

awe! do you think he is going to leave his girlfriend and come back to you?
and I'm glad the girls are doing good.​


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Maybe should get over this like but im really annoyed with FOB were still talking and close like weve been since the day we met! were like best mates tbh .. Last night he told me he was going to the chippy as he was starving and hed be back in about 10mins he promises .. i sit and wait online til god nos what hour in the morning txt him twice and rang him god nos how many times never answering! I know i might seem abit over the top like but i hate it when people say they will be back and promise and never do  and he hasnt been in touch since either  And another thing he never has credit on his phone or anything and he turns around to me and says i wont be coming online much anymore probs not at all cause theres no point  i thought fair enough etc but how are we ment to talk if i cant get in touch with him he seems like he isnt bothered about any of this anymore aswell even thought he sent me a massive email about how much he loved me and always would and hell do anything for our little boy etc. Im left in the blue i cant even go to his cause i have to get 2 buses which i dont want to be doing while im in last bit of pregnancy tbh and i cant get anyone to take me down as my mum lives miles from me and my dad works alot and has to be careful with petrol and money.  should i just forget about him and like not stress and get angry about stuff just everything he seems to have said to me has all been a lie cause hes not here for me or anything  (i realised i ended it with him not long ago and hes prob stil upset but we stil talk and he knows he can tell me anything etc and i stil wanted him in bubs life) xx*


----------



## memysonand3

Becyboo__x said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *i actually like names with lee/leigh/ley on the end but cant think of any can anyone suggest any for me??? *
> 
> how abouttt.. ashley? bailey? finley? ripley?
> il update this if i think of more, feels like theres loads on the tip of my tongue :haha:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> *My dogs called Bailey so i couldnt use that and its a unisex name again wel iv heard both girls and boys being named it.. FOB doesnt like finley i tried that with him and Ripley i see as a girls name  and Ashleys unisex aswell
> 
> i give up seriously i think everyone has tried to help me and somethings always wrong with a name  sorry im such a pain  keep them coming my way if you find any anything helps xx*Click to expand...

*hmm bently *


----------



## memysonand3

preggo i dont think he is going to leave her in the end some times i wonder why i even want him to he is such a dick(sorry) he called me last night and kept asking me to have a 3some with him and his best bud i kept telling him no and he got pissed because i am in the hospital then he decided to call me aslut because i told hi i will not sleep with him or his friend and then he had the nerve to tell me that our son should be dead in a ditch i freaked out on him it made me so bloody mad he really is a loser i have no clue what i see in him it drives me nuts!!!!


----------



## Emma.Gi

Oh. My. God. He never said that? What a dick!!! :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*Memysonand3*He did what?! He wanted you to have a 3some ? doesn't he know your pregnantx3? lol wow.

and tonight I was over my friends house and she kept telling me she thinks shes pregnant, and well I didn't think much of it cause she has thought this soooo many times before and hasnt been :dohh: I think she does it for attention welll we went to the store got a test and there was a BFP! and so she borrowed money of me together another test and she got BFP again.
shes not sure what she plans on doing..
but then she told me she also got a BFP on September 16th but then BFN a few days later then had her "period" untill this month... and I'm wondering if maybe shes like 3 months along?:nope: sorry this was long.​


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Sophie to the rescue with some names! :happydance:

Atlee?
Rylee?
Aynslee?
Bentley?
Charley?
Marley?
Harley?
Olleigh?
Bradley?
Radley?
Henley?

I loved the name Brynn for a boy before I knew I was having a girl! :thumbup: 

x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> *Memysonand3*He did what?! He wanted you to have a 3some ? doesn't he know your pregnantx3? lol wow.
> 
> and tonight I was over my friends house and she kept telling me she thinks shes pregnant, and well I didn't think much of it cause she has thought this soooo many times before and hasnt been :dohh: I think she does it for attention welll we went to the store got a test and there was a BFP! and so she borrowed money of me together another test and she got BFP again.
> shes not sure what she plans on doing..
> but then she told me she also got a BFP on September 16th but then BFN a few days later then had her "period" untill this month... and I'm wondering if maybe shes like 3 months along?:nope: sorry this was long.​

You know as well as the rest of us - she needs a scan to be sure on dates babe! :thumbup:

Memysonand3: No offence babe, he does sound a complete DICK! :growlmad:
Men like that shouldnt be able to be called men - should be called mice :haha:
Try not get stressed out, your little man and 3 little ladies need a calm
mummy! :hugs:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Maybe should get over this like but im really annoyed with FOB were still talking and close like weve been since the day we met! were like best mates tbh .. Last night he told me he was going to the chippy as he was starving and hed be back in about 10mins he promises .. i sit and wait online til god nos what hour in the morning txt him twice and rang him god nos how many times never answering! I know i might seem abit over the top like but i hate it when people say they will be back and promise and never do  and he hasnt been in touch since either  And another thing he never has credit on his phone or anything and he turns around to me and says i wont be coming online much anymore probs not at all cause theres no point  i thought fair enough etc but how are we ment to talk if i cant get in touch with him he seems like he isnt bothered about any of this anymore aswell even thought he sent me a massive email about how much he loved me and always would and hell do anything for our little boy etc. Im left in the blue i cant even go to his cause i have to get 2 buses which i dont want to be doing while im in last bit of pregnancy tbh and i cant get anyone to take me down as my mum lives miles from me and my dad works alot and has to be careful with petrol and money.  should i just forget about him and like not stress and get angry about stuff just everything he seems to have said to me has all been a lie cause hes not here for me or anything  (i realised i ended it with him not long ago and hes prob stil upset but we stil talk and he knows he can tell me anything etc and i stil wanted him in bubs life) xx*

bec.. ur best bet is 2 try + forget him.. if hes gunna be like that 2, but he could have a reason? idk :wacko: have u asked him to come + see u, + is he gunna be at the birth??xx


----------



## Abblebubba

What do i do girls please help me im so scaredi feel like im going to just pass out and never wake up again, 

But right now im heartbroken, my partner of 6 years and FOB, has left me last night.
i cried soo much until i couldnt physically breathe or cry anymore i am soo emotionally drained, i have been sick, i havent eaten in two days, my head is pounding and i have cried for 24 hours, i cant cope i dont know what to do.
He was my life, i adore him i cherished the ground he walked upon 
:cry::cry::cry:​


----------



## Strawberries

So sorry hon:hugs:


----------



## Emma.Gi

I'm so sorry Abblebubba, that must be devestating. My partner of nearly 2 years (although we had know each other for 4 years prior to that) left me in June, we split on mutual terms but it still hurt. 

You need to take each day as it comes and just keep your strength up for the little one, it'll hurt a lot to start with but the pain SHOULD ease after a while :hugs:.

If you need a chat, we're all here :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm sorry Abblebubba
we are all here for you
and your son is handsome btw


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Maybe should get over this like but im really annoyed with FOB were still talking and close like weve been since the day we met! were like best mates tbh .. Last night he told me he was going to the chippy as he was starving and hed be back in about 10mins he promises .. i sit and wait online til god nos what hour in the morning txt him twice and rang him god nos how many times never answering! I know i might seem abit over the top like but i hate it when people say they will be back and promise and never do  and he hasnt been in touch since either  And another thing he never has credit on his phone or anything and he turns around to me and says i wont be coming online much anymore probs not at all cause theres no point  i thought fair enough etc but how are we ment to talk if i cant get in touch with him he seems like he isnt bothered about any of this anymore aswell even thought he sent me a massive email about how much he loved me and always would and hell do anything for our little boy etc. Im left in the blue i cant even go to his cause i have to get 2 buses which i dont want to be doing while im in last bit of pregnancy tbh and i cant get anyone to take me down as my mum lives miles from me and my dad works alot and has to be careful with petrol and money.  should i just forget about him and like not stress and get angry about stuff just everything he seems to have said to me has all been a lie cause hes not here for me or anything  (i realised i ended it with him not long ago and hes prob stil upset but we stil talk and he knows he can tell me anything etc and i stil wanted him in bubs life) xx*
> 
> bec.. ur best bet is 2 try + forget him.. if hes gunna be like that 2, but he could have a reason? idk :wacko: have u asked him to come + see u, + is he gunna be at the birth??xxClick to expand...

*He said exactly what i knew he would.. ''my router wouldnt connect'' but he always says that and i know this time was a lie cause he stayed out with his mates instead cause his mate told me  .. hes got college and work so he not come see me i asked him last time i spoke to him to come see me on my birthday if he wants and he was like ok and that.. but thats not til 3rd dec .. and i dont know if hes guna be at the birth he said he dont want to be in the room which im not bothered about tbh hes too immature and ill only end up getting annoyed with him but he said hed come in waiting room etc but i just now cant give a crap if he comes or not .. cause i asked him ages ago about it and he said he didnt want to come at all then he changed his mind and then i said ull have to make sure ur phones on loud and be on alert around my due date incase and he was like if its a stupid time im not coming  so i think tbh he miswell just come after iv had baby to hospital or to my house when im home if hes not going to be there for me  xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe becyboo who is gonna be your birth partner then?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*My mum most likly id prefer to have my mum with me anyway cause tbh he wouldnt be able to support me and everything through labour wel not like my mum will cause shes been through it before obviously and everything.. he just hasnt got a clue lol and he said hed prob pass out if he saw all the blood etc "/ *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm also having my mom. :)


----------



## Jas029

Same here! 
She's pushed one out and had me as a C section.
She should know what she's doing if I go with either one! :haha:


----------



## memysonand3

thanks guys for your support and i am also taking my mom into the O.R. im terrified for the birth this time even though all i will be doing is laying on a table my mom was there with me during my sons labor and i am happy that i chose her for this one too


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh it shows that all us girlies stick together! :hugs:
I'm having my mummy there with me too!
It's so sad I still call her mummy :haha: Lol.

Applebubba - Awwh bless ya babe! Men can be so cruel 
sometimes! :hugs:
We're all here if you need a chat or something and there
are girls here (as you'd already realised! Lol) that have 
been in very similar situations to yourself! :thumbup:

Keep your head up and a big smile on your face :)
I'm sure your gorgeous little man doesn't like to see
his mummy crying! :hugs:

X


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so for most of us we are bringing our moms to the hospital. 
My mom asked me the other day what if FOB wants to be there.
if your FOB wants to be there? will you let him?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I still call mine mummy  she got the nickname mummykins for a while lol!

I wouldnt stop FOB coming to the hospital but hes driving me insane about that as i ranted about earlier on  cba to get up at silly o'clock etc  i spose ill tell him when my waters brake or get my mum to update him and if he comes to the hospital he does if he dont he dont lol! but i dont think FOB will want to actually be in the room when i give birth when we was together he never used to like to see me cry or be in pain etc so i doubt hell be able to bare seeing me like ill be  but im happy with him being in the waiting room and then soon as i have him he comes in  i wanted him to cutt the cord tbh but he doesnt want to cause he thinks its  (i think cause he doesnt like the look of the cord and all the gunky stuff lol) xx*


----------



## memysonand3

i agree if the father wants to be in there then thats his choice but for me it is a totally diff situation i can only have one person go with me and ive already told my mom that she is the one not to mention FOB is a compleat dick so if he wants to go in the OR than he needs to step up and stop making me feel like a compleat piece of crap if i was giving birth naturaly i wouldnt mind


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont actually know how many people are aloud at my hospital i know its different for you cause your having triplets.. but i dont know hardly anything lol i need to get my head screwed on and ask questions to my midwife and stuff  i think where im having baby you have a room with like en-suite bathroom (shower and toliet in) and obviously family can come see you in there after babys born. I think first people to want to be there are obviously my mum.. (dont know if my step dad will come) my dad and sister and FOB  ill have to ask about it all nearer time lol x*


----------



## TattiesMum

:hugs: for Abblebubba ..... you must be absolutely devastated Hon :cry: Try to take one day at a time and lean on these fab girlies here :hugs:


Most UK hospitals allow 2 people as birthing partners - it's so cool that most of you are having your Mums there - Mums ROCK LOL :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

memysonand3 said:


> preggo i dont think he is going to leave her in the end some times i wonder why i even want him to he is such a dick(sorry) he called me last night and kept asking me to have a 3some with him and his best bud i kept telling him no and he got pissed because i am in the hospital then he decided to call me aslut because i told hi i will not sleep with him or his friend and then he had the nerve to tell me that our son should be dead in a ditch i freaked out on him it made me so bloody mad he really is a loser i have no clue what i see in him it drives me nuts!!!!

wtf!!! what an idiot! aargh dont go back to him what a disgusting piece of dirt... cant believe he said that about your son thats sick :gun::grr:



Abblebubba said:


> What do i do girls please help me im so scaredi feel like im going to just pass out and never wake up again,
> 
> But right now im heartbroken, my partner of 6 years and FOB, has left me last night.
> i cried soo much until i couldnt physically breathe or cry anymore i am soo emotionally drained, i have been sick, i havent eaten in two days, my head is pounding and i have cried for 24 hours, i cant cope i dont know what to do.
> He was my life, i adore him i cherished the ground he walked upon
> :cry::cry::cry:​

im so sorry hun i know nothing we say can make you feel better right now, it will take some time for you to heal but it WILL get better i promise :hugs: we're all here for you whatever you need xxx



Becyboo__x said:


> *i asked him ages ago about it and he said he didnt want to come at all then he changed his mind and then i said ull have to make sure ur phones on loud and be on alert around my due date incase and he was like if its a stupid time im not coming *

what?! thats ridiculous. some people are so immature :growlmad: its his child jeeeez



PreggoEggo said:


> if your FOB wants to be there? will you let him?

yes just because id always pictured him being there and told him he had no choice lol. even tho i dont particularly like him he is my sons father and always will be, and i think he should be there. i want him to be there when his son is born, and not a few days afterwards or w/e. thats just what seems right for me.


----------



## Emma.Gi

I had my mum and FOB at the birth (we were still together then and hmm sort of now :cloud9: long story!) We had a lot of people milling around in and out too though because I was in premature labour!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I think kies gunna be there at the birth tbh.. id be deverstated if he isnt.. i couldnt have my mom there.. she smokes like a chimley so she'd be outside 24/7.. but id feel better if kie was there + ive asked him 2 cut the cord.. :) x


----------



## TattiesMum

EmziixBo0o said:


> I think kies gunna be there at the birth tbh.. id be deverstated if he isnt.. i couldnt have my mom there.. she smokes like a chimley so she'd be outside 24/7.. but id feel better if kie was there + ive asked him 2 cut the cord.. :) x

I'm banned from cutting Tattie's baby's cord ... I cut hers and my nephew's (I was my sister's birth partner too) and they both have 'outie' belly buttons.... which is apparently 'my fault' LOL


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had my mum and sister with me both times and I dont know what I would have done without them. I know some FOB will be very helpful but IMO there is nothing like having a woman in the room who knows what its like. x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

FOB asked me at 20 week scan if he could be there at the birth and i've not really
heard from him since so gosh knows. :shrug:

I do want him there but mainly because I want him there for our little girl <3
I hate him for the s**t he put me through when we were together :nope:

But yeah, I dunno really whats best and whether he's still interested etc etc.. :shrug:

x


----------



## Abblebubba

Thankyou everyone i really appreciate it, my little boy is keeping me strong every second, he hugs me and smiles and brightens my hard days. :hugs:.
I feel at home here, can i stay? :kiss:​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mummy to be , My FOB asked if he can be there at the birth weeks ago as well, but I haven't from in awhile now

and yes you can stay abblebudda
do you have pics you can share of your little guy?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Abblebubba said:


> Thankyou everyone i really appreciate it, my little boy is keeping me strong every second, he hugs me and smiles and brightens my hard days. :hugs:.
> I feel at home here, can i stay? :kiss:​

*
stay stay!! your always welcome 
Your little boy is absoultly adorable you can see him everyday and see that cheeky little smile if that doesnt cheer you up id be surprised looks like a cheeky monkey  xXx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

TattiesMum said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I think kies gunna be there at the birth tbh.. id be deverstated if he isnt.. i couldnt have my mom there.. she smokes like a chimley so she'd be outside 24/7.. but id feel better if kie was there + ive asked him 2 cut the cord.. :) x
> 
> I'm banned from cutting Tattie's baby's cord ... I cut hers and my nephew's (I was my sister's birth partner too) and they both have 'outie' belly buttons.... which is apparently 'my fault' LOLClick to expand...

* Oh dear all iv ever heard of before is most boys have outies and girls have innies  but thats not true obviously but it cant be how the cords cutt can it?!? cause it falls off it self later on so i guess its down to how it falls off  xXx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I think kies gunna be there at the birth tbh.. id be deverstated if he isnt.. i couldnt have my mom there.. she smokes like a chimley so she'd be outside 24/7.. but id feel better if kie was there + ive asked him 2 cut the cord.. :) x
> 
> I'm banned from cutting Tattie's baby's cord ... I cut hers and my nephew's (I was my sister's birth partner too) and they both have 'outie' belly buttons.... which is apparently 'my fault' LOLClick to expand...
> 
> * Oh dear all iv ever heard of before is most boys have outies and girls have innies  but thats not true obviously but it cant be how the cords cutt can it?!? cause it falls off it self later on so i guess its down to how it falls off  xXx*Click to expand...

Im glad my belly buttons the way it is LMAO!!
ive seen some outies :\ and im glad im a innie lmaooooooo
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol yeah iv always had a innie but my old best mate had one that wasnt a full outie but not a innie either lol so in the middle .. when i was litte i always got told people with outies are aliens  little kids come up with silly things  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hows everyone today?
I'm so sore today, no idea why.
I'm going shopping for the last few things for my shower after class:)

ugh, a guy at school told me they saw my FOB, and I was like "ya thats nice, I don't like really like him" and hes like " I wouldn't if I was you, you shouldn't even let him be in the kids life". 
but at least I know my FOB is still alivelol​


----------



## Abblebubba

Thankyouuu, yeah he has a very cheeeky personality.
erm this are my most recent ones ....​
https://i49.tinypic.com/35hfm9g.jpghttps://i47.tinypic.com/1xgsy.jpghttps://i45.tinypic.com/2d6wsk2.jpg​


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> Hows everyone today?
> I'm so sore today, no idea why.
> I'm going shopping for the last few things for my shower after class:)
> 
> ugh, a guy at school told me they saw my FOB, and I was like "ya thats nice, I don't like really like him" and hes like " I wouldn't if I was you, you shouldn't even let him be in the kids life".
> but at least I know my FOB is still alivelol​

ahh well at least you know he still exists i guess! and whoever was "after him" didnt do much. or whatever all that was about!

im quite good today, just went to get fitted and im now a 30GG:dohh: feels like i have a couple of melons strapped to my chest :rofl: xxx


----------



## Jas029

Ok, So I had this really weird dream the other night.. 
My memories kinda faded now so I really don't remember much but what I DO remember is..
I went into pre-mature labor.. I like blacked out the whole labor and next thing I know I'm lying in the hospital bed with my L/O in my arms (Who looked JUST like the daddy GRRR)
The nurse comes in and said I had a really short labor and I was kinda like well duh I don't even remember it.. Anyway, Despite the fact he was a preemie he was perfectly healthy so I got to take him home right away (Which he NEVER cried not even when he was born)
I had the fun experience of trying to breast feed him and he just kinda latched right on and sucked away!
I don't really remember the rest, It was me in different places trying to BF.. It was kinda odd.. 
I felt like I had to share. =P

Also about the innie/outtie thing.. I always thought outties looked so weird and ugly.. I knew a boy that had an outtie and he always walked around with his shirt off and it was like.. ew :wacko:
I hope my boy has an innie! (Ofcorse I myself am soo close to having an outtie these days.. Won't be long!)

I've always had a really deep innie, It wasn't so bad when I was little but once I got older I swear it got deeper and deeper..

Enough rambling on about this! :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Abblebubba said:


> Thankyouuu, yeah he has a very cheeeky personality.
> erm this are my most recent ones ....​
> https://i49.tinypic.com/35hfm9g.jpghttps://i47.tinypic.com/1xgsy.jpghttps://i45.tinypic.com/2d6wsk2.jpg​

* awww 
x*


----------



## memysonand3

another update!!!! 

alright i had another ultra sound today and well all my babies were estamated above 2 pounds!!!! 

elouisa(baby A) 2pounds 6oz
sophia(baby B) 2pounds 4 oz
lynette(baby C) 2pounds 7oz


----------



## TattiesMum

Becyboo__x said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I think kies gunna be there at the birth tbh.. id be deverstated if he isnt.. i couldnt have my mom there.. she smokes like a chimley so she'd be outside 24/7.. but id feel better if kie was there + ive asked him 2 cut the cord.. :) x
> 
> I'm banned from cutting Tattie's baby's cord ... I cut hers and my nephew's (I was my sister's birth partner too) and they both have 'outie' belly buttons.... which is apparently 'my fault' LOLClick to expand...
> 
> * Oh dear all iv ever heard of before is most boys have outies and girls have innies  but thats not true obviously but it cant be how the cords cutt can it?!? cause it falls off it self later on so i guess its down to how it falls off  xXx*Click to expand...


LOL ... yes it is down to how they heal, but it's kinda turned into a family joke :haha:

Abblebubba - your LO is ADORABLE!!! Sooooooo Cute :D

On the subject of FOBs, this made me smile ..... I was chatting to a very old friend on Facebook last night and her son is expecting a baby in April (well his girlfriend is lol) . He's 21 but his OH is 19...anyway she said to me "can you imagine N as a father? I'm not too sure he's going to be very good about sharing his X box ;) " It just kinda summed up men in general for me LOLOLOL :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Applebubba - stay as long as you like babe!! :hugs:
Your little boy is GORGEOUS!!! :hugs: Hugs for him too! :thumbup:

Sharing an X-box!! Lmao! :haha:
Complete sum up of men in less than a sentence! Lol

memysonand3 - Your little girlies are definitely growing!
Such good weights already! :thumbup:

Am feeling really tired lately and my LO likes to sit directly
on my bladder! :nope: I think I must pee like 30 times a day!
(Sorry TMI there! Lol.)

Any of you girlies got any tips for moving LO off the bladder?
Lol. Its so frustrating to need a pee so often! :haha:

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Abblebubba- He is sooo cute!

memysonand3- they all sound like they are very healthy! 

mommytobe - I have no tips. lol. I hate waking up in the middle of the night to pee. haha


----------



## memysonand3

ok so my doc comes in every morning and today he told me the one thing i have been scared to hear... that he is going out of town, so i asked him if the specialist doctor would be able to take care of me if he isnt around and i need an emergancy c-section. he had the bloody nerve to tell me that i am no different than a twin case. I AM IN FACT VERY DIFFERENT. i am having mono mono twins which makes me even more high risk than just having triplets mono mono means that two babies are in the same sac and there is only one placenta for them. AND i havent been gaining waight, then to top it all off i have been having contractions =/ so i have all these things that are making me an even more high risk patient and he told me no that i cant have the specialist take my case over while he is gone.(this is why they go to school longer is so they can take cases like this) he told me that one of his collegues would be seeing me. he took a case where most of them would normialy would hand me over to the specialists. so i dont feel like his collgues really can handle my case



ugh i am so mad sorry it is kind of long


----------



## Becyboo__x

memysonand3 said:


> ok so my doc comes in every morning and today he told me the one thing i have been scared to hear... that he is going out of town, so i asked him if the specialist doctor would be able to take care of me if he isnt around and i need an emergancy c-section. he had the bloody nerve to tell me that i am no different than a twin case. I AM IN FACT VERY DIFFERENT. i am having mono mono twins which makes me even more high risk than just having triplets mono mono means that two babies are in the same sac and there is only one placenta for them. AND i havent been gaining waight, then to top it all off i have been having contractions =/ so i have all these things that are making me an even more high risk patient and he told me no that i cant have the specialist take my case over while he is gone.(this is why they go to school longer is so they can take cases like this) he told me that one of his collegues would be seeing me. he took a case where most of them would normialy would hand me over to the specialists. so i dont feel like his collgues really can handle my case
> 
> 
> 
> ugh i am so mad sorry it is kind of long


* they cant leave you if he goes out of town there definatly has to be other people that can deal with multiples etc Specially in your case aswell! Im sure there will be other people to look after you and everything but i would be mad if i was in your position and he said that to me x*


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Applebubba - stay as long as you like babe!! :hugs:
> Your little boy is GORGEOUS!!! :hugs: Hugs for him too! :thumbup:
> 
> Sharing an X-box!! Lmao! :haha:
> Complete sum up of men in less than a sentence! Lol
> 
> memysonand3 - Your little girlies are definitely growing!
> Such good weights already! :thumbup:
> 
> Am feeling really tired lately and my LO likes to sit directly
> on my bladder! :nope: I think I must pee like 30 times a day!
> (Sorry TMI there! Lol.)
> *
> Any of you girlies got any tips for moving LO off the bladder?
> Lol. Its so frustrating to need a pee so often! *
> 
> x

I don't think there's any tips.. Even walking around and jumping alittle might just make them bounce on your bladder more!
Everytime I get up after sitting awhile I have the sudden erge to pee..


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I tend to get him on my bladder alot and i cant stand up cause i know ill need a pee and have to rush to the loo  but when i get there all that comes out is a little trickle! lol i can easily get him to move off mine cause i prode my belly or just put my hand on on my belly and he moves lol x*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *I tend to get him on my bladder alot and i cant stand up cause i know ill need a pee and have to rush to the loo  but when i get there all that comes out is a little trickle! lol i can easily get him to move off mine cause i prode my belly or just put my hand on on my belly and he moves lol x*

Mmm, That trickle sounds like me!
I hate just walking into a big store and suddenly having to pee, I gotta waddle allllll the way to the back of the store for like two drops and that's it..
I try to hold it awhile so they'll actually be something there instead of running to the bathroom every 5 minutes (Although you're not suppose to do that but hey I'm not gonna sit on a toilet all day!!) 

TMI sorry but anyway, I don't tell people I HAVE to pee, I tell people it feels like I need to pee.. Fits perfectly :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> Applebubba - stay as long as you like babe!! :hugs:
> Your little boy is GORGEOUS!!! :hugs: Hugs for him too! :thumbup:
> 
> Sharing an X-box!! Lmao! :haha:
> Complete sum up of men in less than a sentence! Lol
> 
> memysonand3 - Your little girlies are definitely growing!
> Such good weights already! :thumbup:
> 
> Am feeling really tired lately and my LO likes to sit directly
> on my bladder! :nope: I think I must pee like 30 times a day!
> (Sorry TMI there! Lol.)
> *
> Any of you girlies got any tips for moving LO off the bladder?
> Lol. Its so frustrating to need a pee so often! *
> 
> x
> 
> I don't think there's any tips.. Even walking around and jumping alittle might just make them bounce on your bladder more!
> Everytime I get up after sitting awhile I have the sudden erge to pee..Click to expand...

I get this too haha
so I met up with an old friend today and she can't make it to my shower 
so she gave me my gift and it was a bouncer, I already have one but I didn't have the heart to say so, :blush: now I have two:dohh: lol do you think he'll use them?:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh this is my crib and my crib bedding:) 
I just wanted to show it off, 
tho it looks like it needs to be iron 
oh, and I fail at taking a good picute!:blush:
 



Attached Files:







baby 003.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 15









baby 002.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## memysonand3

PreggoEggo said:


> oh this is my crib and my crib bedding:)
> I just wanted to show it off,
> tho it looks like it needs to be iron
> oh, and I fail at taking a good picute!:blush:

its beautifull and maybe if FOB family is in the pic send one bouncer to their house 



nother update effing father of my children txt me again tonight and was all like i am sooooo sory about last week that wasnt me blah blah blah blah blah i told him it sure sounded like him bc all you all know he called me and it was sooooo him he is trying to blame it on his girlfriend and his friend lying basterd sorry for the language and i just told him that i cant txt right now bc i got another shot to stop contractions which i did =( that makes 4 since i got admitted to hospital =-( and he just wouldnt shut up so finally told him i cant take the drama that she tries to bring into my life i have a family to think about and i RESPECTFULLY asked him to stay out of MY life untill he is no longer with her i didnt say anything about his son so i hope he doesnt take that the wrong way and think i dont want him to see his son or his girls as a matter of fact


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

*Memysonand3:*
Ahh babe - He really doesn't wanna make things easier for you, does he? :hugs:
You know whats right for you and your LO's. If you say for him to stay out
of your life then he should respect that. Your little bubbas are the main focus
here. 

I reckon you need a good day of being pampered to relax! :thumbup: :haha:

*PreggoEggo:*
LOVING that choice of cot and blankies! :happydance:
Black goes so well with baby blue! x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Helloo girlies, how are you all..
im only 13 nearly 14 weeks gone.. and i keep waking up for a wee.. try to hold it in and i really cant!
midwife came out yesterday said i can stop taking folic acid.. did any of you carry on taking it? i dont know weva or not to keep taking it til its all gonee?x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ohh 

Preggoeggo - i love the crip :D did you make it all yourself, or was it the one you was on about before??

Meandmyson3 - I hope everythings okay, glad to hear all 3 are over 2pounds, and there deffo be somebody else to see to youu whilst the docs outa town.. just try and relax dont stress yaself out to much.. 

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Love the crib PreggoEggo! i agree the black goes really well ! make me think i should get a cot now  i havent even got mine yet i wasnt going to til he needed one as havent got the room at the mo  but i think i need one now heehee x

Memysonand3 i dont know what to even say tbh but you dont need someone like that giving you any stress or anything just think about your 3 little ones if he is bothered he will show it and come support you and everything if not then you have all us and family/friends  xx

Emzii i took folic acid til i didnt have any left but that was only til like 14 weeks i think and i stopped taking them for abit and then i brought some more from supermarket and carried on taking them just for the fact i dont eat much veggies/fruit and that and it made me feel better knowing im taking them dont know why  but i dont take them now cause im on iron tablets.. but you can take them til end pregnancy if you wanted its up to you really xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yer.. i dont eat mch.. everything i eat seems to be junkk :| and most of the time i forget to take them xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol its not a big deal it just is in first tri i think i just carried on for reasurance lol i cant believe how fast time seems to be going when i look at your ticker i member when you was like 10weeks and now your nearly 14!  x*


----------



## Abblebubba

Heya everyone
PreggoEggo, that cot is gorgeous :)
Are you from abroad hun?
Whats everyone up to today?​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*Memysonand3* - God! your FOB makes me mad! lol
*EmziixBoo*- I bought the bedding, I wanted a different kind that was like 250 dollars :O but I saw this one discounted and fell it love with it, and the price which was only 50! :) I took folic acid untill the bottle was empty so over 13 weeks 
*Becyboo*- Thanks, in the UK babies don't go right into cribs/cots? they sleep in baskets of some kind right? lol
*AbbleBubba*- I'm from Canada :) Today I'm just in class then I have a bunch of things to do around the house ugh. lol

so I bought mat dress for my baby shower,(sorry my baby shower is all I talk about! :dohh:) it's not REALLY my style but my mom liked it, but I have no shoes to match it... and my friend keeps telling me to wear slippers! and not even worry about shoes, lol what do you guys think?​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

p.s Becyboo I love your bump, I'm so jealous Lol mine is all gross with stretch marks :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> p.s Becyboo I love your bump, I'm so jealous Lol mine is all gross with stretch marks :cry:

*Thanks  im waiting for the stretchies to come my way i will get them cause it runs in family my mum had them really bad with me and my mamar did with my mum  iv got them under my BBs and bum already though lol aswell my belly is quite tight and as its all out front i can see my stomach not being able to grow much more! my sister keeps saying im going to 'pop'  hope not 

i dont think iv seen a pic of your bump  wana see!  

And well bubs will go into a moses basket from birth til he out grows it which usually they say 6 months at most? but it gives me enough time anyway to go out to ikea and buy the cot i want with bubs with me ! 

Oh and as for the shoes id just not bother id wear slippers  or flat shoes who cares if they dont go its your special day  x *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I haven't put a bump pic up in awhile I will take one sometime soon:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yay *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay, I put picks up in the bump pages
ugh, its so ugly, lol I'm jealous of everyones bumps.


----------



## Jas029

Doing my catching up here!
EmziixBo0o: I took multi-vitamins for my folic acid until I got my prenatal, You can contiune to take them not like it hurts anything!
I'm currently on cod liver oil pills (My doctor strongly recommended it) and my prenatal vitamin. I've had to take so many different pills once a day I had to finally buy a little pill week holder thingy whatever they're called! (No idea) I left it out on the table and it helped me to remember to take them daily, and to keep track of if I already took them that day..(I have a horrible memory! :haha:)

PreggoEggo: Your bump is beautiful I have stretch marks too don't worry! Also I love the crib and bedding they go together nicely.
We STILL don't have a bassinet or crib :dohh:
Also I think I'm up to three bouncers, We have them at different relatives houses though.. My uncle/grandma as soon as they see anything cute at a thrift store that's baby they jump on it! (Which explains why his wardrobe is already 3x the size of mine if not more)
Yet all that shopping and STILL no bassinet! 
GAH! :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm not getting a bassinet, I heard it's fine to put him right into his crib,
plus his crib is in my room so I can keep an eye on him
and I see your in the USA jas so happy thanksgiving:)
you going shopping on black friday?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Lol its not a big deal it just is in first tri i think i just carried on for reasurance lol i cant believe how fast time seems to be going when i look at your ticker i member when you was like 10weeks and now your nearly 14!  x*

Ahaha.. ino, when i want for my scan i was told my propa date!
i had 3 dates given to me but that was my definate one..
i had 28th may
then 4th june i think it was 
and then final 30th may
so not really much far off..
stupid i know, but everybody i know that seems to have a baby seem to be a week or 2 late..
i dont want to be late, id get really fustrated..
i actually wunder if ur late if thats ur real actual due date
its soo strange how it all works i think
:\
LOL
i get confused and im thick and dumb as it is.. the midwife explains something and i really dont know what shes going on about!!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> *Memysonand3* - God! your FOB makes me mad! lol
> *EmziixBoo*- I bought the bedding, I wanted a different kind that was like 250 dollars :O but I saw this one discounted and fell it love with it, and the price which was only 50! :) I took folic acid untill the bottle was empty so over 13 weeks
> *Becyboo*- Thanks, in the UK babies don't go right into cribs/cots? they sleep in baskets of some kind right? lol
> *AbbleBubba*- I'm from Canada :) Today I'm just in class then I have a bunch of things to do around the house ugh. lol
> 
> so I bought mat dress for my baby shower,(sorry my baby shower is all I talk about! :dohh:) it's not REALLY my style but my mom liked it, but I have no shoes to match it... and my friend keeps telling me to wear slippers! and not even worry about shoes, lol what do you guys think?​

Do you put babys straight into cot?
Omgg isnt that ment to be badd?X


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> Doing my catching up here!
> EmziixBo0o: I took multi-vitamins for my folic acid until I got my prenatal, You can contiune to take them not like it hurts anything!
> I'm currently on cod liver oil pills (My doctor strongly recommended it) and my prenatal vitamin. I've had to take so many different pills once a day I had to finally buy a little pill week holder thingy whatever they're called! (No idea) I left it out on the table and it helped me to remember to take them daily, and to keep track of if I already took them that day..(I have a horrible memory! :haha:)
> 
> PreggoEggo: Your bump is beautiful I have stretch marks too don't worry! Also I love the crib and bedding they go together nicely.
> We STILL don't have a bassinet or crib :dohh:
> Also I think I'm up to three bouncers, We have them at different relatives houses though.. My uncle/grandma as soon as they see anything cute at a thrift store that's baby they jump on it! (Which explains why his wardrobe is already 3x the size of mine if not more)
> Yet all that shopping and STILL no bassinet!
> GAH! :dohh:

Ohh im so dopey i forget everything.. honestly.. if im going out i have to do a mini check list in my head to remember everything, drives me insanee!
is there like jelly vitamines i can have, like ones we had when we was kiddies
i like them
:D
i wont forget then cus i used to want to eat the lot..
ahahah x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im so dopey, i have to quote everybody.. dont know how to get them all in one post.. so sorry guys ur have enough of seeing my little box...

OMG! my boobies actually look and feel like boobs!
i cant help but touch them
haaaaaaaaa!!
im so used 2 having nothing there.. its great!
i want to put some faketan on so i feel abit more confidant, but cant afford my usual!
hate being pale makes me feel fat and ugly and less human..

anyway im red allover noww i lovee it :D!

i had my hilites but now im red allover. diff going through it..
and yer you can colour yur hair whilst pregnant..
just can irritate ur scalp more or not take so good.. but mine seems fineeee!

ahaha!! woooooop so happy today.. been doing hair all afternoon.. and walked a mission!!
my feeeet are killing me.. but glad ive had something to do today. housing in the morning with my green notes

hope u all are okay xxxx

OH P.S
im getting a bump!xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Lol its not a big deal it just is in first tri i think i just carried on for reasurance lol i cant believe how fast time seems to be going when i look at your ticker i member when you was like 10weeks and now your nearly 14!  x*
> 
> Ahaha.. ino, when i want for my scan i was told my propa date!
> i had 3 dates given to me but that was my definate one..
> i had 28th may
> then 4th june i think it was
> and then final 30th may
> so not really much far off..
> stupid i know, but everybody i know that seems to have a baby seem to be a week or 2 late..
> i dont want to be late, id get really fustrated..
> i actually wunder if ur late if thats ur real actual due date
> its soo strange how it all works i think
> :\
> LOL
> i get confused and im thick and dumb as it is.. the midwife explains something and i really dont know what shes going on about!!!Click to expand...

*Sorry i have to LOL at 'jelly vitimins'  bless you i used to love them when i was younger used to want to eat them like sweets! i dont think theyll do any like that but who knows lol there is alot of people that cant swollow tablets i dont know what they have to do though my sister cant swollow them  ..

I think me looking at my own ticker it seems to just be going so slow i just love getting to a new week  but theres not much to look forward to now only being ful term and thats like 5 weeks away! i just really want to get to that im terrified of losing LO shouldnt think that way but still  .. My due date was 25th january my midwife estimated.. but after my 12week scan i went forward 3 days to 22nd  not a big deal but still lol like you said can be overdue week or even 2 so  i hope im not overdue or ill have a feb baby (not like thats bad lol just my sisters bday is 4th dads 13th then mums 26th! so start middle end! ) im the odd one in december!  xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Good luck for tomoz hun 

And i look back to my 13/14 weeks bump pic my very first to now and its unbelievable i didnt think id ever be like this big  but i know im going to get even bigger dont want to in a way! its scary specially dropping lol.. and iv got eczema so i cant put fake tan on  wel i maybe could but i think id just go blodgy or have an alergic reaction to it lol! but im really really pale and everyone always comments on it which i hate lol x*


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> I'm not getting a bassinet, I heard it's fine to put him right into his crib,
> plus his crib is in my room so I can keep an eye on him
> and I see your in the USA jas so happy thanksgiving:)
> you going shopping on black friday?

I think for the first couple of weeks he might be sleeping with me, idk depends how it goes. But then into the bassinet and gradually move on to the crib and so forth!
Happy thanks giving to you aswell =D
And no, My parents HATE shopping and crowds and traffic and what not.. we never go shopping that day.
We stay as far away from town as possible! (Which kinda sucks because I'd actually like to get in on some of the good deals!)

Ok, so today my L/O has now some how positioned himself where hes shoved up under my ribs, its not like a hand or a foot, I mean its an actual head or butt he has upunder there! It's really big and is on both sides of my rib cage and won't move much! I feel it kinda move around at points and afew kicks but he won't move it completely out of the way! It's really annoying and making it hard to bend over or slouch!
He likes to make my life difficult already! :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I bet its his bum  
i tend to get the bum in my sides alot and i know its his bum as its so boney! and it actually hurts me so i have to walk around abit or change how im sat lol and now im stick of going to the loo its now annoying me lol i could deal with it for abit but now its just silly every 5mins i feel im guna pee my self but obviously not and nothing hardly comes out when i get there grr lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Good luck for tomoz hun
> 
> And i look back to my 13/14 weeks bump pic my very first to now and its unbelievable i didnt think id ever be like this big  but i know im going to get even bigger dont want to in a way! its scary specially dropping lol.. and iv got eczema so i cant put fake tan on  wel i maybe could but i think id just go blodgy or have an alergic reaction to it lol! but im really really pale and everyone always comments on it which i hate lol x*

whats going on tomorroww!! LOL..
im guna take a pik but im scared lmaoo ill have to do it with my top over.. 
im so happy today, i think its cus ive been out + last week i felt so crappy!
i hopee there is jelly vitamins lmao
things i come out with!
ur bumps like red? whys that .. Not like its bad just curious.. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Good luck for tomoz hun
> 
> And i look back to my 13/14 weeks bump pic my very first to now and its unbelievable i didnt think id ever be like this big  but i know im going to get even bigger dont want to in a way! its scary specially dropping lol.. and iv got eczema so i cant put fake tan on  wel i maybe could but i think id just go blodgy or have an alergic reaction to it lol! but im really really pale and everyone always comments on it which i hate lol x*
> 
> whats going on tomorroww!! LOL..
> im guna take a pik but im scared lmaoo ill have to do it with my top over..
> im so happy today, i think its cus ive been out + last week i felt so crappy!
> i hopee there is jelly vitamins lmao
> things i come out with!
> ur bumps like red? whys that .. Not like its bad just curious.. xClick to expand...


*I feel dumb now   .. cause you said youve got housing tomoz? maybe iv lost the plot  or wrong end of stick lol! .. Take a pic i would even if you think youve not got much of a bump etc its so good to look back at them later on and see progress .. Iv feelt so good today too as iv been flued up for about a week and after swine flu jab i feelt even worse but feel so livly today  ... And same i didnt understand that either ill proberly look dumb again now 
xx


EDIT - Ignore that last bit are you on about my bump in my avator? lol*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If your on about my avator LOL its not red .. its just cause in my babys room the light is a dimmer light and the lightshade is stupid basically.. so its like made a shadow on my belly if that makes sense lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Good luck for tomoz hun
> 
> And i look back to my 13/14 weeks bump pic my very first to now and its unbelievable i didnt think id ever be like this big  but i know im going to get even bigger dont want to in a way! its scary specially dropping lol.. and iv got eczema so i cant put fake tan on  wel i maybe could but i think id just go blodgy or have an alergic reaction to it lol! but im really really pale and everyone always comments on it which i hate lol x*
> 
> whats going on tomorroww!! LOL..
> im guna take a pik but im scared lmaoo ill have to do it with my top over..
> im so happy today, i think its cus ive been out + last week i felt so crappy!
> i hopee there is jelly vitamins lmao
> things i come out with!
> ur bumps like red? whys that .. Not like its bad just curious.. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> *I feel dumb now   .. cause you said youve got housing tomoz? maybe iv lost the plot  or wrong end of stick lol! .. Take a pic i would even if you think youve not got much of a bump etc its so good to look back at them later on and see progress .. Iv feelt so good today too as iv been flued up for about a week and after swine flu jab i feelt even worse but feel so livly today  ... And same i didnt understand that either ill proberly look dumb again now
> xx
> 
> 
> EDIT - Ignore that last bit are you on about my bump in my avator? lol*Click to expand...

ARRR IM SO FORGETFUL!
thank u..
the notes kinda help i guess..
says its going to be over-crowded here, its not a propa small house but wouldnt be no room.. ill miss living here with my mom. i dont wana go but i no its best if i do.. she said i can have her room if im here when baby is.. but i really dont want her room.. and i guess il do what u are.. get cot at 5months.. can stay in moses basket.. be so much easier..
my mates mom brought abrand new high chair for somebody and something happened.. never been used and described nice.. its white with big mulicoloured dots.. if i do her hair im allowed it :) Woo! haircut for a highchair? thats a deal! aha..

plus theres like a history of illness in family, like depression.. my nan + grandads side.. there both not around never knew them..
but kies side has that 2..
i just hope everything will be okay.. me and kie are actually like generally nice people anyway.. :\ weird i guess.. LOL.. the midwife said god all cracked
LOOL
shes funnyy!xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol im glad i havent gone loopy lmao .. wel at the mo i dont have to move out unless i want to and can find something which is going to be hard for me i think .. but my dad annonuced today that my mamar and grandad are buying our house after christmas sometime! cause my mum left my dad in debt when she left him couple years ago  (morgage mostly) but he aslong got made redundant so made it 10x worse cause hes strugglin to keep everythin goin for me and him  so means we ment to be moving soon as they sell there other house i dont mind cant wait to move away from where i am now but im scared i wont be ready for LO coming 

Im only getting the cot after hes born sometime cause i havent exactly got loads of room for a cot until iv sorted everything proper but as my dad said they dont need a cot straight away so it doesnt matter  Woop that sounds good haircut for a highchair  i think i know which it is wel iv seen a white one with multi coloured dots on in babies r us and i love it but dad told me to wait again cause they cant always go in them til 6m+ lol grr  everything will be fine dont worry ! xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Lol im glad i havent gone loopy lmao .. wel at the mo i dont have to move out unless i want to and can find something which is going to be hard for me i think .. but my dad annonuced today that my mamar and grandad are buying our house after christmas sometime! cause my mum left my dad in debt when she left him couple years ago  (morgage mostly) but he aslong got made redundant so made it 10x worse cause hes strugglin to keep everythin goin for me and him  so means we ment to be moving soon as they sell there other house i dont mind cant wait to move away from where i am now but im scared i wont be ready for LO coming
> 
> Im only getting the cot after hes born sometime cause i havent exactly got loads of room for a cot until iv sorted everything proper but as my dad said they dont need a cot straight away so it doesnt matter  Woop that sounds good haircut for a highchair  i think i know which it is wel iv seen a white one with multi coloured dots on in babies r us and i love it but dad told me to wait again cause they cant always go in them til 6m+ lol grr  everything will be fine dont worry ! xx*


I just dont want to be like stacey slater from eastenders!! lmao..

aww hun :\
things will work out!!
maybe u + ur dad can get a little house or he can get a cosy flat + then in time ur need ur own place anyway, dont want to leave my mommy i get it soo easyy :\ no men around jus me my mom n sis i love it!
x


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Lol im glad i havent gone loopy lmao .. wel at the mo i dont have to move out unless i want to and can find something which is going to be hard for me i think .. but my dad annonuced today that my mamar and grandad are buying our house after christmas sometime! cause my mum left my dad in debt when she left him couple years ago  (morgage mostly) but he aslong got made redundant so made it 10x worse cause hes strugglin to keep everythin goin for me and him  so means we ment to be moving soon as they sell there other house i dont mind cant wait to move away from where i am now but im scared i wont be ready for LO coming
> 
> Im only getting the cot after hes born sometime cause i havent exactly got loads of room for a cot until iv sorted everything proper but as my dad said they dont need a cot straight away so it doesnt matter  Woop that sounds good haircut for a highchair  i think i know which it is wel iv seen a white one with multi coloured dots on in babies r us and i love it but dad told me to wait again cause they cant always go in them til 6m+ lol grr  everything will be fine dont worry ! xx*
> 
> 
> I just dont want to be like stacey slater from eastenders!! lmao..
> 
> aww hun :\
> things will work out!!
> maybe u + ur dad can get a little house or he can get a cosy flat + then in time ur need ur own place anyway, dont want to leave my mommy i get it soo easyy :\ no men around jus me my mom n sis i love it!
> xClick to expand...

*Wel at least he when he told me tonight about it all he said he wants me to go with him if i want to that is bless him i told him if he cant have me there ill somehow find something lol but he was obviously like no ur more then welcome to come with me ! I didnt have a choice i didnt get on with my dad tbh before but my mum just left basically and got with someone else on my birthday lol of all days! ruined that and christmas  so iv got closer to my dad .. but now my mums married again i still see her but she kinda lives abit away from me so not easy to just pop over or anything but id prefer to live with my mum then dad but my mum lives in an apparetment where only 2 people can live and no pets/babies allowed so i cant even go there lol! itll all get sorted i hope! i want to live in an apartment like my mums its modern and dead nice just enough room but if they dont allow babies im stuffed  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> *Memysonand3* - God! your FOB makes me mad! lol
> *EmziixBoo*- I bought the bedding, I wanted a different kind that was like 250 dollars :O but I saw this one discounted and fell it love with it, and the price which was only 50! :) I took folic acid untill the bottle was empty so over 13 weeks
> *Becyboo*- Thanks, in the UK babies don't go right into cribs/cots? they sleep in baskets of some kind right? lol
> *AbbleBubba*- I'm from Canada :) Today I'm just in class then I have a bunch of things to do around the house ugh. lol
> 
> so I bought mat dress for my baby shower,(sorry my baby shower is all I talk about! :dohh:) it's not REALLY my style but my mom liked it, but I have no shoes to match it... and my friend keeps telling me to wear slippers! and not even worry about shoes, lol what do you guys think?​
> 
> Do you put babys straight into cot?
> Omgg isnt that ment to be badd?XClick to expand...

I don't know if things are different here in canada but alot of people put the baby right into the crib. No harm in doing so.


----------



## Becyboo__x

My bump is now hurting me lool i feel so uncomfy :( i just took another pic and it looks so diff to the one i did the other day :huh: must have changed positions surly cant grow in like 2/3 days :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC05160.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC05161.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Lol im glad i havent gone loopy lmao .. wel at the mo i dont have to move out unless i want to and can find something which is going to be hard for me i think .. but my dad annonuced today that my mamar and grandad are buying our house after christmas sometime! cause my mum left my dad in debt when she left him couple years ago  (morgage mostly) but he aslong got made redundant so made it 10x worse cause hes strugglin to keep everythin goin for me and him  so means we ment to be moving soon as they sell there other house i dont mind cant wait to move away from where i am now but im scared i wont be ready for LO coming
> 
> Im only getting the cot after hes born sometime cause i havent exactly got loads of room for a cot until iv sorted everything proper but as my dad said they dont need a cot straight away so it doesnt matter  Woop that sounds good haircut for a highchair  i think i know which it is wel iv seen a white one with multi coloured dots on in babies r us and i love it but dad told me to wait again cause they cant always go in them til 6m+ lol grr  everything will be fine dont worry ! xx*
> 
> 
> I just dont want to be like stacey slater from eastenders!! lmao..
> 
> aww hun :\
> things will work out!!
> maybe u + ur dad can get a little house or he can get a cosy flat + then in time ur need ur own place anyway, dont want to leave my mommy i get it soo easyy :\ no men around jus me my mom n sis i love it!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> *Wel at least he when he told me tonight about it all he said he wants me to go with him if i want to that is bless him i told him if he cant have me there ill somehow find something lol but he was obviously like no ur more then welcome to come with me ! I didnt have a choice i didnt get on with my dad tbh before but my mum just left basically and got with someone else on my birthday lol of all days! ruined that and christmas  so iv got closer to my dad .. but now my mums married again i still see her but she kinda lives abit away from me so not easy to just pop over or anything but id prefer to live with my mum then dad but my mum lives in an apparetment where only 2 people can live and no pets/babies allowed so i cant even go there lol! itll all get sorted i hope! i want to live in an apartment like my mums its modern and dead nice just enough room but if they dont allow babies im stuffed  x*Click to expand...

awhh poorrr daddy :( feel so sorry for him! is he happy now?
get him on plenty of fish
LOL
my moms on there!
the sado
and prime dating..
keeps her happy i guess..
feel sorry 4 mommy tday she feels all flu'd up
and has an absust under her toooth :( bless herr xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Lol im glad i havent gone loopy lmao .. wel at the mo i dont have to move out unless i want to and can find something which is going to be hard for me i think .. but my dad annonuced today that my mamar and grandad are buying our house after christmas sometime! cause my mum left my dad in debt when she left him couple years ago  (morgage mostly) but he aslong got made redundant so made it 10x worse cause hes strugglin to keep everythin goin for me and him  so means we ment to be moving soon as they sell there other house i dont mind cant wait to move away from where i am now but im scared i wont be ready for LO coming
> 
> Im only getting the cot after hes born sometime cause i havent exactly got loads of room for a cot until iv sorted everything proper but as my dad said they dont need a cot straight away so it doesnt matter  Woop that sounds good haircut for a highchair  i think i know which it is wel iv seen a white one with multi coloured dots on in babies r us and i love it but dad told me to wait again cause they cant always go in them til 6m+ lol grr  everything will be fine dont worry ! xx*
> 
> 
> I just dont want to be like stacey slater from eastenders!! lmao..
> 
> aww hun :\
> things will work out!!
> maybe u + ur dad can get a little house or he can get a cosy flat + then in time ur need ur own place anyway, dont want to leave my mommy i get it soo easyy :\ no men around jus me my mom n sis i love it!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> *Wel at least he when he told me tonight about it all he said he wants me to go with him if i want to that is bless him i told him if he cant have me there ill somehow find something lol but he was obviously like no ur more then welcome to come with me ! I didnt have a choice i didnt get on with my dad tbh before but my mum just left basically and got with someone else on my birthday lol of all days! ruined that and christmas  so iv got closer to my dad .. but now my mums married again i still see her but she kinda lives abit away from me so not easy to just pop over or anything but id prefer to live with my mum then dad but my mum lives in an apparetment where only 2 people can live and no pets/babies allowed so i cant even go there lol! itll all get sorted i hope! i want to live in an apartment like my mums its modern and dead nice just enough room but if they dont allow babies im stuffed  x*Click to expand...
> 
> awhh poorrr daddy :( feel so sorry for him! is he happy now?
> get him on plenty of fish
> LOL
> my moms on there!
> the sado
> and prime dating..
> keeps her happy i guess..
> feel sorry 4 mommy tday she feels all flu'd up
> and has an absust under her toooth :( bless herr xxClick to expand...

Yeah it was harsh tbh as she was having an affair for awhile broke all family down tbh but hey ho its life init i guess full of surprises lol.. i guess he would like to find someone else but its hard as hes older now im guessing. I think my dad was on match.com but duno anymore lol he met someone from newcastle but then she was ment to be coming over after they met few times but guess it didnt work out :shrug: who knows lol alot of people are ill my dad was ill other week my mum had chest infection lol FOB ii havent got a clue hes saying he cant eat and he keeps being sick and stuff :( saying hes depressed aswell which may be my fault :( .. x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Lol im glad i havent gone loopy lmao .. wel at the mo i dont have to move out unless i want to and can find something which is going to be hard for me i think .. but my dad annonuced today that my mamar and grandad are buying our house after christmas sometime! cause my mum left my dad in debt when she left him couple years ago  (morgage mostly) but he aslong got made redundant so made it 10x worse cause hes strugglin to keep everythin goin for me and him  so means we ment to be moving soon as they sell there other house i dont mind cant wait to move away from where i am now but im scared i wont be ready for LO coming
> 
> Im only getting the cot after hes born sometime cause i havent exactly got loads of room for a cot until iv sorted everything proper but as my dad said they dont need a cot straight away so it doesnt matter  Woop that sounds good haircut for a highchair  i think i know which it is wel iv seen a white one with multi coloured dots on in babies r us and i love it but dad told me to wait again cause they cant always go in them til 6m+ lol grr  everything will be fine dont worry ! xx*
> 
> 
> I just dont want to be like stacey slater from eastenders!! lmao..
> 
> aww hun :\
> things will work out!!
> maybe u + ur dad can get a little house or he can get a cosy flat + then in time ur need ur own place anyway, dont want to leave my mommy i get it soo easyy :\ no men around jus me my mom n sis i love it!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> *Wel at least he when he told me tonight about it all he said he wants me to go with him if i want to that is bless him i told him if he cant have me there ill somehow find something lol but he was obviously like no ur more then welcome to come with me ! I didnt have a choice i didnt get on with my dad tbh before but my mum just left basically and got with someone else on my birthday lol of all days! ruined that and christmas  so iv got closer to my dad .. but now my mums married again i still see her but she kinda lives abit away from me so not easy to just pop over or anything but id prefer to live with my mum then dad but my mum lives in an apparetment where only 2 people can live and no pets/babies allowed so i cant even go there lol! itll all get sorted i hope! i want to live in an apartment like my mums its modern and dead nice just enough room but if they dont allow babies im stuffed  x*Click to expand...
> 
> awhh poorrr daddy :( feel so sorry for him! is he happy now?
> get him on plenty of fish
> LOL
> my moms on there!
> the sado
> and prime dating..
> keeps her happy i guess..
> feel sorry 4 mommy tday she feels all flu'd up
> and has an absust under her toooth :( bless herr xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was harsh tbh as she was having an affair for awhile broke all family down tbh but hey ho its life init i guess full of surprises lol.. i guess he would like to find someone else but its hard as hes older now im guessing. I think my dad was on match.com but duno anymore lol he met someone from newcastle but then she was ment to be coming over after they met few times but guess it didnt work out :shrug: who knows lol alot of people are ill my dad was ill other week my mum had chest infection lol FOB ii havent got a clue hes saying he cant eat and he keeps being sick and stuff :( saying hes depressed aswell which may be my fault :( .. xClick to expand...

aww, somebody out there for everybody, you should say that 2 him.. try convince him to get himself out there, does cheer them up.. primedating u have a membership.. only cheap my moms always getting winks.. they text u when u have awink or message, so least she dont rob my laptop! she wont sit in sisters roooom on her PC :\..
be good 2 make him happy again :)

aww dont blame ur self 4 FOB bein depressed :| why wud it b ur fault!!xx


----------



## Jas029

I just got back from my thanks giving dinner.. Completely pigged out on the bread! :haha:
I was so full but my L/O moved from my earlier post and wasn't so high up in my ribs so it made more room to eat! (And easier to eat because I could bend over my plate!)
We get to dessert and I'm ready to dig straight into my chocolate by and he makes his way back up under my ribs..
I felt so full I had to wait 5 minutes before I could finish my pie!
He's down farther again and theres a lump below my ribs on the right.. (As I typed that he kicked right there and now I have a pain in my ribs :dohh:)

Will this boy settle down!!!
Atleast he's moving more though, The last few weeks he's been in the same position and I was afraid he was slowing down and might go breech so it's good he still has time to move himself down if he isn't already....

I WANT ANOTHER ULTRASOUND SO I CAN SEE IF HES HEAD DOWN YET!!! :cry:

For xmas I asked for a 4d ultrasound, my parents are gonna look into it but I told them we'll need to do that real soon because it's gonna get more cramped in there the longer we wait.
So maybe I'll get to see my boy soon! :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I get a growth scan on Dec 10th, I can't wait to see my little guy! 
I wanna know how big he has gotten.

I hope you get your 4d ultrasound jas:)


----------



## Stokesii

I'm new. 
I'm Kaitlyn, 16. 
I'm 14 weeks due May 25th 2010. 
:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome kaitlyn


----------



## Jas029

Stokesii said:


> I'm new.
> I'm Kaitlyn, 16.
> I'm 14 weeks due May 25th 2010.
> :)

Oh geez, when I first glanced at that I thought you said you were DUE in 14 weeks..
I'm like wait a minute, she's due in may that's not possible!!
Another one of my slow moments :dohh:

Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

when i first read that i was thinking the same thing JAS......


----------



## TattiesMum

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> *Memysonand3* - God! your FOB makes me mad! lol
> *EmziixBoo*- I bought the bedding, I wanted a different kind that was like 250 dollars :O but I saw this one discounted and fell it love with it, and the price which was only 50! :) I took folic acid untill the bottle was empty so over 13 weeks
> *Becyboo*- Thanks, in the UK babies don't go right into cribs/cots? they sleep in baskets of some kind right? lol
> *AbbleBubba*- I'm from Canada :) Today I'm just in class then I have a bunch of things to do around the house ugh. lol
> 
> so I bought mat dress for my baby shower,(sorry my baby shower is all I talk about! :dohh:) it's not REALLY my style but my mom liked it, but I have no shoes to match it... and my friend keeps telling me to wear slippers! and not even worry about shoes, lol what do you guys think?​
> 
> Do you put babys straight into cot?
> Omgg isnt that ment to be badd?XClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know if things are different here in canada but alot of people put the baby right into the crib. No harm in doing so.Click to expand...

You're quite right - there's no harm at all in putting baby straight into a crib (and your crib is divine ... really, really pretty - I've never seen one like that over here :( ) Over here we tend not to have cribs, we have cots ,which are much bigger so we usually keep the baby in a moses basket (which is a bit like a bassinet) until LO is about 4/5 months old and then move them into the cot.

We have 2 moses baskets (one for my house and one for Tattie's), a rocking cradle, which is a bit bigger and will last until baby starts to push himself up and a cot which converts to a child's bed for after that and that will fit LO until he is about 5 or 6 years old.

OH.... and Happy Thanksgiving to all of you in the US :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I've got a moses basket and a cotbed at the moment :thumbup:
Have to show you guys the moses basket - fallen in love!



https://www.babybutkins.co.uk/Izziwotnot/Lottie%20Fairy%20Princess/Lottie%20Fairy%20Princess%20Moses%20basket%20Close%20Up.jpg 
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51tlFpL%2BX0L._SL500_AA280_.jpg 

_*Humphrey's Lottie Fary Princess Maize Moses Basket
from Kiddicare.*_

TattiesMum - How is Tattie lately?
Got any scan pics to show all us girlies of your grandson? :)

x​


----------



## EmziixBo0o

mommy2be
thats beautiful!
where was that from, and how much... did u get it alll together .. or havnt u gt itt lmao x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummytobe! that is so cute! 
we dont see anything like that around here


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> mommy2be
> thats beautiful!
> where was that from, and how much... did u get it alll together .. or havnt u gt itt lmao x

Hehe thanks! :thumbup:
It's from Kiddicare!

- *Moses basket *is £67.99, 
- *Stand* is £22.99!

Yeah I've bought it with the stand already but its round my grandparents
as they say its unlucky to have it in the house before bubbas born. Lol.

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_166_10751_-1_14053_85514_10001_14053

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...lay0_10751_-1_89315_10001?cm_vc=WeRecommendIO

Take a look. :thumbup:

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Lol im glad i havent gone loopy lmao .. wel at the mo i dont have to move out unless i want to and can find something which is going to be hard for me i think .. but my dad annonuced today that my mamar and grandad are buying our house after christmas sometime! cause my mum left my dad in debt when she left him couple years ago  (morgage mostly) but he aslong got made redundant so made it 10x worse cause hes strugglin to keep everythin goin for me and him  so means we ment to be moving soon as they sell there other house i dont mind cant wait to move away from where i am now but im scared i wont be ready for LO coming
> 
> Im only getting the cot after hes born sometime cause i havent exactly got loads of room for a cot until iv sorted everything proper but as my dad said they dont need a cot straight away so it doesnt matter  Woop that sounds good haircut for a highchair  i think i know which it is wel iv seen a white one with multi coloured dots on in babies r us and i love it but dad told me to wait again cause they cant always go in them til 6m+ lol grr  everything will be fine dont worry ! xx*
> 
> 
> I just dont want to be like stacey slater from eastenders!! lmao..
> 
> aww hun :\
> things will work out!!
> maybe u + ur dad can get a little house or he can get a cosy flat + then in time ur need ur own place anyway, dont want to leave my mommy i get it soo easyy :\ no men around jus me my mom n sis i love it!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> *Wel at least he when he told me tonight about it all he said he wants me to go with him if i want to that is bless him i told him if he cant have me there ill somehow find something lol but he was obviously like no ur more then welcome to come with me ! I didnt have a choice i didnt get on with my dad tbh before but my mum just left basically and got with someone else on my birthday lol of all days! ruined that and christmas  so iv got closer to my dad .. but now my mums married again i still see her but she kinda lives abit away from me so not easy to just pop over or anything but id prefer to live with my mum then dad but my mum lives in an apparetment where only 2 people can live and no pets/babies allowed so i cant even go there lol! itll all get sorted i hope! i want to live in an apartment like my mums its modern and dead nice just enough room but if they dont allow babies im stuffed  x*Click to expand...
> 
> awhh poorrr daddy :( feel so sorry for him! is he happy now?
> get him on plenty of fish
> LOL
> my moms on there!
> the sado
> and prime dating..
> keeps her happy i guess..
> feel sorry 4 mommy tday she feels all flu'd up
> and has an absust under her toooth :( bless herr xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was harsh tbh as she was having an affair for awhile broke all family down tbh but hey ho its life init i guess full of surprises lol.. i guess he would like to find someone else but its hard as hes older now im guessing. I think my dad was on match.com but duno anymore lol he met someone from newcastle but then she was ment to be coming over after they met few times but guess it didnt work out :shrug: who knows lol alot of people are ill my dad was ill other week my mum had chest infection lol FOB ii havent got a clue hes saying he cant eat and he keeps being sick and stuff :( saying hes depressed aswell which may be my fault :( .. xClick to expand...
> 
> aww, somebody out there for everybody, you should say that 2 him.. try convince him to get himself out there, does cheer them up.. primedating u have a membership.. only cheap my moms always getting winks.. they text u when u have awink or message, so least she dont rob my laptop! she wont sit in sisters roooom on her PC :\..
> be good 2 make him happy again :)
> 
> aww dont blame ur self 4 FOB bein depressed :| why wud it b ur fault!!xxClick to expand...

Lol i dont talk to him much about his 'love life' lol i wouldnt know where to start but tbh me and him have become closer and like i can open up to him more now but it is harder talking to my dad then my mum just cause hes not female lol so i cant ask him stuff about feminine stuff lol if that makes sense :blush: if he doesnt find anyone then i duno tbh but he isnt looking much no more by looks of it he thinks hes too old lol .. And about FOB its my fault cause we recently got back together.. and i ended it the other week cause i feel too stressed out and like i need to sort stuff and hes too much for me at the min clingy and everything :shrug: but see if we can sort things after baby comes but i just doubt it. So thats why hell be depressed :(. x


----------



## Jas029

sma1588 said:


> when i first read that i was thinking the same thing JAS......

Glad I'm not the only slow one around here! :friends:


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I've got a moses basket and a cotbed at the moment :thumbup:
> Have to show you guys the moses basket - fallen in love!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babybutkins.co.uk/Izziwotnot/Lottie%20Fairy%20Princess/Lottie%20Fairy%20Princess%20Moses%20basket%20Close%20Up.jpg
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51tlFpL%2BX0L._SL500_AA280_.jpg
> 
> _*Humphrey's Lottie Fary Princess Maize Moses Basket
> from Kiddicare.*_
> 
> TattiesMum - How is Tattie lately?
> Got any scan pics to show all us girlies of your grandson? :)
> 
> x​

That's gorgous! I'm jealous, all the girl stuff is so cute and pretty and boy..not so much..
I'm busy looking at stuff with trains on them :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol iv got alot of baby humphreys stuff expensive stuff but i love it  i never seen anything in girls stuff but maybe i havent looked i dont know lol but that stuffs lovely !
x*


----------



## YoungMummy x

Hey x!

Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)

I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x 

I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x

How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?


----------



## YoungMummy x

YoungMummy x said:


> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?

Just too add as well !x For Mums expecting a boy or girl, Kiddicare is amazing, Lollipop Lane Rosie Posy for girls, and Lollipop Lane Fish and Chips for boys (Y) 

xxx


----------



## Jas029

YoungMummy x said:


> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?

Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance:

Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:dust: Welcome to STM Zoe! :dust:
You're gonna have to post a few pics of your LO's!
Can't be hiding them little beauties! :haha: ​

I'm Sophie btw! I'm 18, not a mummy yet but 27 + 3 weeks preg!
Expecting a gorgeous little princess! :pink: :thumbup:

Becyboo__x - The humphrey's range is GORGEOUS!! :happydance:
I've fallen head over heels for it! But you are right, it is expensive.
Well worth it though, the materials they use are brilliant quality!

Anyone decided whether to breastfeed when their LO arrives?
(Or if a mummy already, did you breastfeed?)
I wanna but in complete honesty, I'm REALLY scared i'll suffocate her!
I'm really quite top heavy and you know... :blush:


----------



## YoungMummy x

Jas029 said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?
> 
> Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
> Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...

They are 7 weeks old x Love them too bits x! 

Its an amazing experience x Thought of any names ??x


----------



## YoungMummy x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> :dust: Welcome to STM Zoe! :dust:
> You're gonna have to post a few pics of your LO's!
> Can't be hiding them little beauties! :haha: ​
> 
> I'm Sophie btw! I'm 18, not a mummy yet but 27 + 3 weeks preg!
> Expecting a gorgeous little princess! :pink: :thumbup:
> 
> Becyboo__x - The humphrey's range is GORGEOUS!! :happydance:
> I've fallen head over heels for it! But you are right, it is expensive.
> Well worth it though, the materials they use are brilliant quality!
> 
> Anyone decided whether to breastfeed when their LO arrives?
> (Or if a mummy already, did you breastfeed?)
> I wanna but in complete honesty, I'm REALLY scared i'll suffocate her!
> I'm really quite top heavy and you know... :blush:

Awww you've not long to go now x Your at the "blooming" stage x :) x

Awww...any names ?x 

And I didnt breastfeed x! Two babies needing fed every two hours ! I dont think so ! :L x And also I was rather scared x Its alot easier to use formula x 

Do you think you will breastfeed x?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

"Blooming Stage" = becoming a elephant stage! :winkwink:
I feel like I've kinda grown more of a bump overnight! Lol.

Yeah I'm calling her Summer-Brooke! (middle name of Elysia!) :pink:
Can't wait to meet her but *really* scared lol.

I think I'll definitely try to breastfeed, I mean - I've heard that the
MW's at the maternity labour ward help with that before they discharge
you. :shrug: . . . or at least I hope they do! :haha:

Any pics of your bubbas? 

xXx


----------



## Jas029

YoungMummy x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?
> 
> Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
> Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They are 7 weeks old x Love them too bits x!
> 
> Its an amazing experience x Thought of any names ??xClick to expand...

Riley James seems to be my best so far... I can't wait for him to be here! Time has flown by so fast next thing I know It'll be February.. :happydance:


----------



## YoungMummy x

Jas029 said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?
> 
> Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
> Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They are 7 weeks old x Love them too bits x!
> 
> Its an amazing experience x Thought of any names ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Riley James seems to be my best so far... I can't wait for him to be here! Time has flown by so fast next thing I know It'll be February.. :happydance:Click to expand...


The last few months go SOOO fast !x I found myself 36 weeks pregnant and with nothing but clothes  x haha x! I like shopping x It was great too be able to buy girl things and boys x! :) Blue and Pink x Loved it x What have you bought so far ??x


----------



## KerryanneJ09

Heey girls :D
ive been on here a while now but have never posted on this thread.
im sixteen (17 in july)
im going to be a mummy to three. i gave birth to a beautiful little girl, Harley brooke too early when i was 14, so a while ago now :(
i was very very young and i cant help but blame myself.. i dont normally talk about her because it upsets me so much.. ive told all of those who im close to on bnb but ive never posted about it for everyone to see.
i also have an amazing little boy, Hayden Rio who was born at nearly 28 weeks, 3lb 3oz and is now a happy&healthy 10 month old! :D
im now 12+2 weeks pregnant with number three! :D i cant wait.
i love being a young mum and i know ill do just fine by myself.
sorry for going on, but i just cant help myself. :D
Kerry xo


----------



## YoungMummy x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> "Blooming Stage" = becoming a elephant stage! :winkwink:
> I feel like I've kinda grown more of a bump overnight! Lol.
> 
> Yeah I'm calling her Summer-Brooke! (middle name of Elysia!) :pink:
> Can't wait to meet her but *really* scared lol.
> 
> I think I'll definitely try to breastfeed, I mean - I've heard that the
> MW's at the maternity labour ward help with that before they discharge
> you. :shrug: . . . or at least I hope they do! :haha:
> 
> Any pics of your bubbas?
> 
> xXx

Ohhh x Haha x I was MASSIVE !x I was a size 8 before pregnant and at 36 weeks I was upto a size 20 :( x But I liked being big x haha x was hard to walk after a while though x! Do you wanna be big x?

Awww thats gorgeous x I love that name x very unique x :) Dont be scared x Giving birth to two babies is no different than giving birth to one ! That may sound suprising but it isnt x cause your body is so used to it !x It did hurt like crazy, I wont lie but take all the drugs, trust me !x Natural birth is something i wouldnt want x! especially your first time x

I tried breastfeeding x whilst i was in hospital, but i just couldnt, sometimes it would take an hour to feed emily and 2 hours for luca cause they just didnt want to ! it was draining but with one baby i think it could be good x :D x 

Do you want a natural birth x?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wanna see pics of your twins youngmummy

Welcome Kerryanne
Don't blame yourself hun
Are you hoping the next one will be another boy or girl?:)
lets see some pics of hayden:)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4561138fltt.gif​
Natural birth - Yes please, If possible.
Don't need any more marks on my tummy!
Stretch marks are enough thanks! Lol.

Well I'm 5'11 and was a UK size 12 before I
fell preg, now a maternity size 14 so not done
too bad. :thumbup:

x


----------



## Jas029

YoungMummy x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?
> 
> Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
> Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They are 7 weeks old x Love them too bits x!
> 
> Its an amazing experience x Thought of any names ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Riley James seems to be my best so far... I can't wait for him to be here! Time has flown by so fast next thing I know It'll be February.. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few months go SOOO fast !x I found myself 36 weeks pregnant and with nothing but clothes  x haha x! I like shopping x It was great too be able to buy girl things and boys x! :) Blue and Pink x Loved it x What have you bought so far ??xClick to expand...

Well, I haven't bought a THING.. My family does it all! :dohh:
I think I'm up to acouple bouncers/strollers/car seats
All sorts of baby stuff! (Not to mention a wardrobe that's atleast 3x bigger then mine!)
Still no crib/bassinet.. abunch of blankets though and bottles.. Oh who knows my family goes nuts with the baby shopping :shrug:


----------



## Jas029

KerryanneJ09 said:


> Heey girls :D
> ive been on here a while now but have never posted on this thread.
> im sixteen (17 in july)
> im going to be a mummy to three. i gave birth to a beautiful little girl, Harley brooke too early when i was 14, so a while ago now :(
> i was very very young and i cant help but blame myself.. i dont normally talk about her because it upsets me so much.. ive told all of those who im close to on bnb but ive never posted about it for everyone to see.
> i also have an amazing little boy, Hayden Rio who was born at nearly 28 weeks, 3lb 3oz and is now a happy&healthy 10 month old! :D
> im now 12+2 weeks pregnant with number three! :D i cant wait.
> i love being a young mum and i know ill do just fine by myself.
> sorry for going on, but i just cant help myself. :D
> Kerry xo

Welcome hun! :hugs:
So sorry to hear about your first, You're L/O is soo cute I can't wait to see what your next one looks like!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

mommytobe..
are u goin to breastfeed?
i dont think i want to.. i go out and about alot.. and i just couldnt do it in public..LMAO!!!x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4561138fltt.gif​
> Natural birth - Yes please, If possible.
> Don't need any more marks on my tummy!
> Stretch marks are enough thanks! Lol.
> 
> Well I'm 5'11 and was a UK size 12 before I
> fell preg, now a maternity size 14 so not done
> too bad. :thumbup:
> 
> x

5'11. wow your so tall! 
:( Unfair! :cry: lol
is FOB tall as well?


----------



## YoungMummy x

Jas029 said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?
> 
> Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
> Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They are 7 weeks old x Love them too bits x!
> 
> Its an amazing experience x Thought of any names ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Riley James seems to be my best so far... I can't wait for him to be here! Time has flown by so fast next thing I know It'll be February.. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few months go SOOO fast !x I found myself 36 weeks pregnant and with nothing but clothes  x haha x! I like shopping x It was great too be able to buy girl things and boys x! :) Blue and Pink x Loved it x What have you bought so far ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't bought a THING.. My family does it all! :dohh:
> I think I'm up to acouple bouncers/strollers/car seats
> All sorts of baby stuff! (Not to mention a wardrobe that's atleast 3x bigger then mine!)
> Still no crib/bassinet.. abunch of blankets though and bottles.. Oh who knows my family goes nuts with the baby shopping :shrug:Click to expand...


Awwww x Your very lucky x! My ex, Emily and Luca's dad, pays me £300 a month and visits 3-4 times a week, so its not to bad, we dont gt on much x! 

Awww what a lovley name !x Emily was after my granny, cause she died just before they were born and Luca, well i just liked luca ! :L x 

He loves the lights on the screen of the laptop x ! smiling away as i type this !x 

Are you excited x?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?
> 
> Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
> Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They are 7 weeks old x Love them too bits x!
> 
> Its an amazing experience x Thought of any names ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Riley James seems to be my best so far... I can't wait for him to be here! Time has flown by so fast next thing I know It'll be February.. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few months go SOOO fast !x I found myself 36 weeks pregnant and with nothing but clothes  x haha x! I like shopping x It was great too be able to buy girl things and boys x! :) Blue and Pink x Loved it x What have you bought so far ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't bought a THING.. My family does it all! :dohh:
> I think I'm up to acouple bouncers/strollers/car seats
> All sorts of baby stuff! (Not to mention a wardrobe that's atleast 3x bigger then mine!)
> Still no crib/bassinet.. abunch of blankets though and bottles.. Oh who knows my family goes nuts with the baby shopping :shrug:Click to expand...

That's great that your family is going nuts buying baby stuff:)
I have 3 different swings ( one I have to order a part for so hopefully it works) and 2 bouncers.
I think I might just putting him in different chairs all day!


----------



## Jas029

YoungMummy x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?
> 
> Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
> Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They are 7 weeks old x Love them too bits x!
> 
> Its an amazing experience x Thought of any names ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Riley James seems to be my best so far... I can't wait for him to be here! Time has flown by so fast next thing I know It'll be February.. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few months go SOOO fast !x I found myself 36 weeks pregnant and with nothing but clothes  x haha x! I like shopping x It was great too be able to buy girl things and boys x! :) Blue and Pink x Loved it x What have you bought so far ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't bought a THING.. My family does it all! :dohh:
> I think I'm up to acouple bouncers/strollers/car seats
> All sorts of baby stuff! (Not to mention a wardrobe that's atleast 3x bigger then mine!)
> Still no crib/bassinet.. abunch of blankets though and bottles.. Oh who knows my family goes nuts with the baby shopping :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww x Your very lucky x! My ex, Emily and Luca's dad, pays me £300 a month and visits 3-4 times a week, so its not to bad, we dont gt on much x!
> 
> Awww what a lovley name !x Emily was after my granny, cause she died just before they were born and Luca, well i just liked luca ! :L x
> 
> He loves the lights on the screen of the laptop x ! smiling away as i type this !x
> 
> Are you excited x?Click to expand...

My family is soo big so it was really hard finding the perfect name..
The only other Riley I know is my cousins cousin, so nothing close.. And James.. Well it's my dads middle name and I've always really liked the name James I just didn't want it to be his first name.. So it works :thumbup:
And yes I'm sooo excited! I can't wait to have him in my arms.. I know it will be hard with birth and what comes after! But I'm prepared, I know mothering comes naturally so I'm not worried about being a bad mother.. Unconditional love has already kicked in =]


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?
> 
> Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
> Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They are 7 weeks old x Love them too bits x!
> 
> Its an amazing experience x Thought of any names ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Riley James seems to be my best so far... I can't wait for him to be here! Time has flown by so fast next thing I know It'll be February.. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few months go SOOO fast !x I found myself 36 weeks pregnant and with nothing but clothes  x haha x! I like shopping x It was great too be able to buy girl things and boys x! :) Blue and Pink x Loved it x What have you bought so far ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't bought a THING.. My family does it all! :dohh:
> I think I'm up to acouple bouncers/strollers/car seats
> All sorts of baby stuff! (Not to mention a wardrobe that's atleast 3x bigger then mine!)
> Still no crib/bassinet.. abunch of blankets though and bottles.. Oh who knows my family goes nuts with the baby shopping :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great that your family is going nuts buying baby stuff:)
> I have 3 different swings ( one I have to order a part for so hopefully it works) and 2 bouncers.
> I think I might just putting him in different chairs all day!Click to expand...

Luckily the extra bouncers and stuff will just stay over at relatives house.. This is both sets of my grandparents first great grandbaby so my grandmas are going nuts buying stuff! (Not to mention both me and my OH's parents first grandbaby)
Not to mention my uncle and his partner love going thrift store shopping and pick up every baby thing in sight..
I have like 5 new things every week..atleast :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> :dust: Welcome to STM Zoe! :dust:
> You're gonna have to post a few pics of your LO's!
> Can't be hiding them little beauties! :haha: ​
> 
> I'm Sophie btw! I'm 18, not a mummy yet but 27 + 3 weeks preg!
> Expecting a gorgeous little princess! :pink: :thumbup:
> 
> Becyboo__x - The humphrey's range is GORGEOUS!! :happydance:
> I've fallen head over heels for it! But you are right, it is expensive.
> Well worth it though, the materials they use are brilliant quality!
> 
> Anyone decided whether to breastfeed when their LO arrives?
> (Or if a mummy already, did you breastfeed?)
> I wanna but in complete honesty, I'm REALLY scared i'll suffocate her!
> I'm really quite top heavy and you know... :blush:


*Yep it defo is worth the money iv got a humphreys baby jack outfit and i absoultly LOVE it  and a blanket can tell there good quality! my mums got me more but she wont tell me what till christmas  

Im FF just for th fact i want FOB to be able to feed him when he has him stil i dont want to express really  but aswell im on alot of medication for my skin eczema and god nos what else and i cant take them if i breastfeed and if i stop now itll just completely mess it up if that makes sense lol.. and after iv had baby iv got to go under ultraviolet lights for a certain amount of months! again cause of how bad my skin has got  i said id try it but now im just sticking to FF .. but everyone to there own i guess.. you wont suffocate your LO lol i think youll just have to try it and see if you and baby take to it and like it xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Welcome KerryanneJ09 &+ YoungMummy x
*


----------



## YoungMummy x

Jas029 said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> Hey x!
> 
> Im Zoe, Im just 15 and I am a Mummy too Emily and Luca x ( twins, of course)
> 
> I absolutley LOVE being a teen Mum x It is amazing, the best experience and feeling you will ever have x! The amount of love you have fot them is...I cant descibe it x
> 
> I am starting a young mums school in two months x :) x Im really worried about leaving them in the care of nursery staff ! :( :S x It freaks me out, but I have to do it, for myself and my babies x
> 
> How about everyone else ?x Being under 18 or over and being/having a baby/babies ??x What do you all think x?
> 
> Aww they sound like such angels, How old are they?
> Also, I'm Jasmine and due February 24th with a boy so I don't know the experience of HAVING a L/O yet but I love every second of pregnancy so far.:happydance
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They are 7 weeks old x Love them too bits x!
> 
> Its an amazing experience x Thought of any names ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Riley James seems to be my best so far... I can't wait for him to be here! Time has flown by so fast next thing I know It'll be February.. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few months go SOOO fast !x I found myself 36 weeks pregnant and with nothing but clothes  x haha x! I like shopping x It was great too be able to buy girl things and boys x! :) Blue and Pink x Loved it x What have you bought so far ??xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I haven't bought a THING.. My family does it all! :dohh:
> I think I'm up to acouple bouncers/strollers/car seats
> All sorts of baby stuff! (Not to mention a wardrobe that's atleast 3x bigger then mine!)
> Still no crib/bassinet.. abunch of blankets though and bottles.. Oh who knows my family goes nuts with the baby shopping :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww x Your very lucky x! My ex, Emily and Luca's dad, pays me £300 a month and visits 3-4 times a week, so its not to bad, we dont gt on much x!
> 
> Awww what a lovley name !x Emily was after my granny, cause she died just before they were born and Luca, well i just liked luca ! :L x
> 
> He loves the lights on the screen of the laptop x ! smiling away as i type this !x
> 
> Are you excited x?Click to expand...
> 
> My family is soo big so it was really hard finding the perfect name..
> The only other Riley I know is my cousins cousin, so nothing close.. And James.. Well it's my dads middle name and I've always really liked the name James I just didn't want it to be his first name.. So it works :thumbup:
> And yes I'm sooo excited! I can't wait to have him in my arms.. I know it will be hard with birth and what comes after! But I'm prepared, I know mothering comes naturally so I'm not worried about being a bad mother.. Unconditional love has already kicked in =]Click to expand...


Awww...x I love my kids so much x! Its almost...weird :S :L x

If you need any help then let me know x :) x


----------



## Jas029

Ugh..I need to go lie down for abit.. Horrible leg cramps/Heart burn knock me right out! :wacko:

I've been pushing on my belly very lightly harassing my L/O he just starts kicking like crazy its funny! 
I'll try and get some pics of some of the baby things I got.. Or well, My family got :blush:
Practically everything's from a thrift store and not all new and shinny but still in great condition and it works! :thumbup:


----------



## YoungMummy x

It wont let me comment on our last converation ! :( x

Im 5'11 too x! do you have food cravings yet x?

If it says im on "time out" period what does that mean x??


----------



## YoungMummy x

Jas029 said:


> Ugh..I need to go lie down for abit.. Horrible leg cramps/Heart burn knock me right out! :wacko:
> 
> I've been pushing on my belly very lightly harassing my L/O he just starts kicking like crazy its funny!
> I'll try and get some pics of some of the baby things I got.. Or well, My family got :blush:
> Practically everything's from a thrift store and not all new and shinny but still in great condition and it works! :thumbup:

Aww what a shamee babe x! 

When I was pregnant with Emily and Luca I got heartburn that could make you die !x I used to harass my two as well but when they kicked back i thought i was being punched a million times inside ! i've never been pregnant with one baby x! :S x! was weird being preg. with two x!


----------



## KerryanneJ09

i think it was preggoeggo who asked to see some pics. so :D
i dont know if i put them in the right order.. but i have loads more if anyone wants to see them just ask :D 
and when i finally get my scan (AT 15 WEEKS :|) ill post pictures of that too. 





the last one is of him and his idiot of a grandad. he likes to pretend he cares and then you dont see or hear from him again in ages :shrug: men eh..


----------



## YoungMummy x

Becyboo__x said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Welcome to STM Zoe! :dust:
> You're gonna have to post a few pics of your LO's!
> Can't be hiding them little beauties! :haha: ​
> 
> I'm Sophie btw! I'm 18, not a mummy yet but 27 + 3 weeks preg!
> Expecting a gorgeous little princess! :pink: :thumbup:
> 
> Becyboo__x - The humphrey's range is GORGEOUS!! :happydance:
> I've fallen head over heels for it! But you are right, it is expensive.
> Well worth it though, the materials they use are brilliant quality!
> 
> Anyone decided whether to breastfeed when their LO arrives?
> (Or if a mummy already, did you breastfeed?)
> I wanna but in complete honesty, I'm REALLY scared i'll suffocate her!
> I'm really quite top heavy and you know... :blush:
> 
> 
> *Yep it defo is worth the money iv got a humphreys baby jack outfit and i absoultly LOVE it  and a blanket can tell there good quality! my mums got me more but she wont tell me what till christmas
> 
> Im FF just for th fact i want FOB to be able to feed him when he has him stil i dont want to express really  but aswell im on alot of medication for my skin eczema and god nos what else and i cant take them if i breastfeed and if i stop now itll just completely mess it up if that makes sense lol.. and after iv had baby iv got to go under ultraviolet lights for a certain amount of months! again cause of how bad my skin has got  i said id try it but now im just sticking to FF .. but everyone to there own i guess.. you wont suffocate your LO lol i think youll just have to try it and see if you and baby take to it and like it xx*Click to expand...

Hey x I love the Humphreys range as well x But then I liked the Rosie Posy ( from lollipop lane) and the fish and chips range for boys x Since I had twins I could get both x But i bought all the humphreys clothes x Was good x Where are you both getting your furniture ???x


----------



## YoungMummy x

KerryanneJ09 said:


> i think it was preggoeggo who asked to see some pics. so :D
> i dont know if i put them in the right order.. but i have loads more if anyone wants to see them just ask :D
> and when i finally get my scan (AT 15 WEEKS :|) ill post pictures of that too.
> View attachment 49100
> 
> View attachment 49103
> 
> View attachment 49101
> 
> View attachment 49105
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> the last one is of him and his idiot of a grandad. he likes to pretend he cares and then you dont see or hear from him again in ages :shrug: men eh..


He is so handsome x! :) x It wont let me upload photo's but...

I am Zoe, I am 15 and I have twins, Emily and Luca - 7 weeks old today x! 

Got any food cravings x?


----------



## KerryanneJ09

YoungMummy x said:


> KerryanneJ09 said:
> 
> 
> i think it was preggoeggo who asked to see some pics. so :D
> i dont know if i put them in the right order.. but i have loads more if anyone wants to see them just ask :D
> and when i finally get my scan (AT 15 WEEKS :|) ill post pictures of that too.
> View attachment 49100
> 
> View attachment 49103
> 
> View attachment 49101
> 
> View attachment 49105
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> the last one is of him and his idiot of a grandad. he likes to pretend he cares and then you dont see or hear from him again in ages :shrug: men eh..
> 
> 
> He is so handsome x! :) x It wont let me upload photo's but...
> 
> I am Zoe, I am 15 and I have twins, Emily and Luca - 7 weeks old today x!
> 
> Got any food cravings x?Click to expand...

oh thankyouu  aw twins! :D emily and luca - they sound so right together :cloud9: aw 7 weeks! :D congratulations hun. as for cravings.. not really. just aload of stuff i shouldnt eat! but oh well haha! some pics of hayden it wont let me upload either cos of the file format. 
Kerry xo


----------



## Becyboo__x

YoungMummy x said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Welcome to STM Zoe! :dust:
> You're gonna have to post a few pics of your LO's!
> Can't be hiding them little beauties! :haha: ​
> 
> I'm Sophie btw! I'm 18, not a mummy yet but 27 + 3 weeks preg!
> Expecting a gorgeous little princess! :pink: :thumbup:
> 
> Becyboo__x - The humphrey's range is GORGEOUS!! :happydance:
> I've fallen head over heels for it! But you are right, it is expensive.
> Well worth it though, the materials they use are brilliant quality!
> 
> Anyone decided whether to breastfeed when their LO arrives?
> (Or if a mummy already, did you breastfeed?)
> I wanna but in complete honesty, I'm REALLY scared i'll suffocate her!
> I'm really quite top heavy and you know... :blush:
> 
> 
> *Yep it defo is worth the money iv got a humphreys baby jack outfit and i absoultly LOVE it  and a blanket can tell there good quality! my mums got me more but she wont tell me what till christmas
> 
> Im FF just for th fact i want FOB to be able to feed him when he has him stil i dont want to express really  but aswell im on alot of medication for my skin eczema and god nos what else and i cant take them if i breastfeed and if i stop now itll just completely mess it up if that makes sense lol.. and after iv had baby iv got to go under ultraviolet lights for a certain amount of months! again cause of how bad my skin has got  i said id try it but now im just sticking to FF .. but everyone to there own i guess.. you wont suffocate your LO lol i think youll just have to try it and see if you and baby take to it and like it xx*Click to expand...
> 
> Hey x I love the Humphreys range as well x But then I liked the Rosie Posy ( from lollipop lane) and the fish and chips range for boys x Since I had twins I could get both x But i bought all the humphreys clothes x Was good x Where are you both getting your furniture ???xClick to expand...

*Im not getting any furniture lol already got everything wardrobe etc not getting cot til hes ready to go into one cause of lack of space and moving house so not knowing how much space ill even have lol.. as for changing table probs getting that soon but duno where from everythings upside down at min with christmas and moving  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

girls
u got ur eye on any prams.
or what pram have u got ...
we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x


----------



## YoungMummy x

KerryanneJ09 said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KerryanneJ09 said:
> 
> 
> i think it was preggoeggo who asked to see some pics. so :D
> i dont know if i put them in the right order.. but i have loads more if anyone wants to see them just ask :D
> and when i finally get my scan (AT 15 WEEKS :|) ill post pictures of that too.
> View attachment 49100
> 
> View attachment 49103
> 
> View attachment 49101
> 
> View attachment 49105
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> the last one is of him and his idiot of a grandad. he likes to pretend he cares and then you dont see or hear from him again in ages :shrug: men eh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so handsome x! :) x It wont let me upload photo's but...
> 
> I am Zoe, I am 15 and I have twins, Emily and Luca - 7 weeks old today x!
> 
> Got any food cravings x?Click to expand...
> 
> oh thankyouu  aw twins! :D emily and luca - they sound so right together :cloud9: aw 7 weeks! :D congratulations hun. as for cravings.. not really. just aload of stuff i shouldnt eat! but oh well haha! some pics of hayden it wont let me upload either cos of the file format.
> Kerry xoClick to expand...



Awww thankyou x There little monkeys but I love it x :) x There now seven weeks and all together between both of them they have only got up in the night 5 times :O x It still shocks me to the core !x 

Awww ahah x I craved everything, chocolate, pickles ( i cnt even look at them now) x Strawberries x

How is Hayden x ?


----------



## YoungMummy x

EmziixBo0o said:


> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x

Hey there x 

Im Zoe, Im 15 years old and I am Mummy to twins, Emily and Luca ( 7 weeks old) x

If you go on...kiddicare.com and then travel systems, and Graco..there are really good ones x


----------



## KerryanneJ09

YoungMummy x said:


> KerryanneJ09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KerryanneJ09 said:
> 
> 
> i think it was preggoeggo who asked to see some pics. so :D
> i dont know if i put them in the right order.. but i have loads more if anyone wants to see them just ask :D
> and when i finally get my scan (AT 15 WEEKS :|) ill post pictures of that too.
> View attachment 49100
> 
> View attachment 49103
> 
> View attachment 49101
> 
> View attachment 49105
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> the last one is of him and his idiot of a grandad. he likes to pretend he cares and then you dont see or hear from him again in ages :shrug: men eh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so handsome x! :) x It wont let me upload photo's but...
> 
> I am Zoe, I am 15 and I have twins, Emily and Luca - 7 weeks old today x!
> 
> Got any food cravings x?Click to expand...
> 
> oh thankyouu  aw twins! :D emily and luca - they sound so right together :cloud9: aw 7 weeks! :D congratulations hun. as for cravings.. not really. just aload of stuff i shouldnt eat! but oh well haha! some pics of hayden it wont let me upload either cos of the file format.
> Kerry xoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thankyou x There little monkeys but I love it x :) x There now seven weeks and all together between both of them they have only got up in the night 5 times :O x It still shocks me to the core !x
> 
> Awww ahah x I craved everything, chocolate, pickles ( i cnt even look at them now) x Strawberries x
> 
> How is Hayden x ?Click to expand...

 5 times BETWEEEEN them at 7 weeks. wow your one lucky mummy :D 
haha i crave everything i shouldnt - literally. anything thats bad for me haha
haydens okay now thanks. other day we had to go down the hospital. theres a thread on teen pregnancy about it but hes fine now. how about emily+luca? xo


----------



## YoungMummy x

Becyboo__x said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Welcome to STM Zoe! :dust:
> You're gonna have to post a few pics of your LO's!
> Can't be hiding them little beauties! :haha: ​
> 
> I'm Sophie btw! I'm 18, not a mummy yet but 27 + 3 weeks preg!
> Expecting a gorgeous little princess! :pink: :thumbup:
> 
> Becyboo__x - The humphrey's range is GORGEOUS!! :happydance:
> I've fallen head over heels for it! But you are right, it is expensive.
> Well worth it though, the materials they use are brilliant quality!
> 
> Anyone decided whether to breastfeed when their LO arrives?
> (Or if a mummy already, did you breastfeed?)
> I wanna but in complete honesty, I'm REALLY scared i'll suffocate her!
> I'm really quite top heavy and you know... :blush:
> 
> 
> *Yep it defo is worth the money iv got a humphreys baby jack outfit and i absoultly LOVE it  and a blanket can tell there good quality! my mums got me more but she wont tell me what till christmas
> 
> Im FF just for th fact i want FOB to be able to feed him when he has him stil i dont want to express really  but aswell im on alot of medication for my skin eczema and god nos what else and i cant take them if i breastfeed and if i stop now itll just completely mess it up if that makes sense lol.. and after iv had baby iv got to go under ultraviolet lights for a certain amount of months! again cause of how bad my skin has got  i said id try it but now im just sticking to FF .. but everyone to there own i guess.. you wont suffocate your LO lol i think youll just have to try it and see if you and baby take to it and like it xx*Click to expand...
> 
> Hey x I love the Humphreys range as well x But then I liked the Rosie Posy ( from lollipop lane) and the fish and chips range for boys x Since I had twins I could get both x But i bought all the humphreys clothes x Was good x Where are you both getting your furniture ???xClick to expand...
> 
> *Im not getting any furniture lol already got everything wardrobe etc not getting cot til hes ready to go into one cause of lack of space and moving house so not knowing how much space ill even have lol.. as for changing table probs getting that soon but duno where from everythings upside down at min with christmas and moving  x*Click to expand...


Aww well...good luck x! If you need anything...Im here :D x


----------



## YoungMummy x

KerryanneJ09 said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KerryanneJ09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KerryanneJ09 said:
> 
> 
> i think it was preggoeggo who asked to see some pics. so :D
> i dont know if i put them in the right order.. but i have loads more if anyone wants to see them just ask :D
> and when i finally get my scan (AT 15 WEEKS :|) ill post pictures of that too.
> View attachment 49100
> 
> View attachment 49103
> 
> View attachment 49101
> 
> View attachment 49105
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> the last one is of him and his idiot of a grandad. he likes to pretend he cares and then you dont see or hear from him again in ages :shrug: men eh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so handsome x! :) x It wont let me upload photo's but...
> 
> I am Zoe, I am 15 and I have twins, Emily and Luca - 7 weeks old today x!
> 
> Got any food cravings x?Click to expand...
> 
> oh thankyouu  aw twins! :D emily and luca - they sound so right together :cloud9: aw 7 weeks! :D congratulations hun. as for cravings.. not really. just aload of stuff i shouldnt eat! but oh well haha! some pics of hayden it wont let me upload either cos of the file format.
> Kerry xoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thankyou x There little monkeys but I love it x :) x There now seven weeks and all together between both of them they have only got up in the night 5 times :O x It still shocks me to the core !x
> 
> Awww ahah x I craved everything, chocolate, pickles ( i cnt even look at them now) x Strawberries x
> 
> How is Hayden x ?Click to expand...
> 
> 5 times BETWEEEEN them at 7 weeks. wow your one lucky mummy :D
> haha i crave everything i shouldnt - literally. anything thats bad for me haha
> haydens okay now thanks. other day we had to go down the hospital. theres a thread on teen pregnancy about it but hes fine now. how about emily+luca? xoClick to expand...

Yep 5 times between them x! It still shocks me and makes me go, is there something wrong ! :L x I sometimes wake up and go over to the baskets and check there breathing !x I was expecting them up all night especially with two ! :L

Awww well im glad he is fine x!

There great thanks x They cant tell me but they look happy enough, all tucked up in there baskets now !x 

I think the hardest thing about being a mummy to two is that you need two of EVERYTHING ! x Drives me around the bend !x :L x 

Are you looking forward to your new arrival x?


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x

*carrycot? lol 

Iv got icandy cherry in berry blue and i love it its expensive but my mums paying for it so i cant really complain i spose .. you dont get car seat with that unless you get the full package.. i just got the pushchair/carrycot/footmuff (after 6ms it turns into a forward facing/rear facing pushchair).. and im getting a carseat seperate and if i want the carseat on the pushchair then i can get adaptors  people have diff opinions on the whole travel system thing about baby sitting in the carseat bit too long can be uncomfy etc (like imagining us sitting on a chair for hours etc) so the carrycot is more suitable so they can lye down but other people dont see a problem with the carseat and pushchair or havent had a problem with them lol .. have a good look before you chose one i didnt look just jumped into it and wanted the first one i saw but im glad i actually did now  .. another thing be careful with graco alot of people go for that and have ended up having problems with wheels falling off but again it might have just been unlucky for the people it happened to lol x*
 



Attached Files:







large_icandy_cherry_berryblue.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 10


----------



## EmziixBo0o

YoungMummy x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> Hey there x
> 
> Im Zoe, Im 15 years old and I am Mummy to twins, Emily and Luca ( 7 weeks old) x
> 
> If you go on...kiddicare.com and then travel systems, and Graco..there are really good ones xClick to expand...


hiya babe + welcome :D!
aww twins!!
boys.. girls? one of each!?!

bless ya..
ur deffo have to upload piks..
yer there like 500 quid tho.. the one tht caught my eye was 650.. need the carseat set.. i like them. then again i cliked on pushchairs saw um all on tht fing at the top where arrows are n fort no wayy.. mothercare theres a red one.. 180.. in the sale with carseat.. bt red :| mm lool xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> *carrycot? lol
> 
> Iv got icandy cherry in berry blue and i love it its expensive but my mums paying for it so i cant really complain i spose .. you dont get car seat with that unless you get the full package.. i just got the pushchair/carrycot/footmuff (after 6ms it turns into a forward facing/rear facing pushchair).. and im getting a carseat seperate and if i want the carseat on the pushchair then i can get adaptors  people have diff opinions on the whole travel system thing about baby sitting in the carseat bit too long can be uncomfy etc (like imagining us sitting on a chair for hours etc) so the carrycot is more suitable so they can lye down but other people dont see a problem with the carseat and pushchair or havent had a problem with them lol .. have a good look before you chose one i didnt look just jumped into it and wanted the first one i saw but im glad i actually did now  .. another thing be careful with graco alot of people go for that and have ended up having problems with wheels falling off but again it might have just been unlucky for the people it happened to lol x*Click to expand...

ive gotta get mine with the grant ya get :\ 

yer carrycot.. i dont like them :\ just want the pram n carseat 4 car.. 
jus me being fusyy :haha: lmao..

where u get urs from.. id love a disney one.. i wonder if there is onee x


----------



## YoungMummy x

EmziixBo0o said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> Hey there x
> 
> Im Zoe, Im 15 years old and I am Mummy to twins, Emily and Luca ( 7 weeks old) x
> 
> If you go on...kiddicare.com and then travel systems, and Graco..there are really good ones xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hiya babe + welcome :D!
> aww twins!!
> boys.. girls? one of each!?!
> 
> bless ya..
> ur deffo have to upload piks..
> yer there like 500 quid tho.. the one tht caught my eye was 650.. need the carseat set.. i like them. then again i cliked on pushchairs saw um all on tht fing at the top where arrows are n fort no wayy.. mothercare theres a red one.. 180.. in the sale with carseat.. bt red :| mm lool xxClick to expand...

Heya x 

Yess...haha x One of each x Emily and Luca x! :) 

Love them x There amazing sleepers,there now 7 weeks old and i have only been up during the night 5 times, between them !x 

Are you sure !?:S The one I was going to get (but couldnt because I was having twins :L) was £180 and from Kiddicare and Graco x! It had a car seat/ with the frame of the pram and you attached the car seat so it faced you and then it turned round to be a pushchair when six months, with footmuff and rain cover x!! 

Do you know what your having x?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

YoungMummy x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> Hey there x
> 
> Im Zoe, Im 15 years old and I am Mummy to twins, Emily and Luca ( 7 weeks old) x
> 
> If you go on...kiddicare.com and then travel systems, and Graco..there are really good ones xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hiya babe + welcome :D!
> aww twins!!
> boys.. girls? one of each!?!
> 
> bless ya..
> ur deffo have to upload piks..
> yer there like 500 quid tho.. the one tht caught my eye was 650.. need the carseat set.. i like them. then again i cliked on pushchairs saw um all on tht fing at the top where arrows are n fort no wayy.. mothercare theres a red one.. 180.. in the sale with carseat.. bt red :| mm lool xxClick to expand...
> 
> Heya x
> 
> Yess...haha x One of each x Emily and Luca x! :)
> 
> Love them x There amazing sleepers,there now 7 weeks old and i have only been up during the night 5 times, between them !x
> 
> Are you sure !?:S The one I was going to get (but couldnt because I was having twins :L) was £180 and from Kiddicare and Graco x! It had a car seat/ with the frame of the pram and you attached the car seat so it faced you and then it turned round to be a pushchair when six months, with footmuff and rain cover x!!
> 
> Do you know what your having x?Click to expand...

really, ill have to have a PROPA look.. but id like to go pick it up kinda thing.. see how it pushes cus some are awkward..
no im onli 3 months tumorro :D find out jan xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

KerryanneJ09 said:


> i think it was preggoeggo who asked to see some pics. so :D
> i dont know if i put them in the right order.. but i have loads more if anyone wants to see them just ask :D
> and when i finally get my scan (AT 15 WEEKS :|) ill post pictures of that too.
> View attachment 49100
> 
> View attachment 49103
> 
> View attachment 49101
> 
> View attachment 49105
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> the last one is of him and his idiot of a grandad. he likes to pretend he cares and then you dont see or hear from him again in ages :shrug: men eh..

I like the picture where he is all bundled up in his car seat! so cute:cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> *carrycot? lol
> 
> Iv got icandy cherry in berry blue and i love it its expensive but my mums paying for it so i cant really complain i spose .. you dont get car seat with that unless you get the full package.. i just got the pushchair/carrycot/footmuff (after 6ms it turns into a forward facing/rear facing pushchair).. and im getting a carseat seperate and if i want the carseat on the pushchair then i can get adaptors  people have diff opinions on the whole travel system thing about baby sitting in the carseat bit too long can be uncomfy etc (like imagining us sitting on a chair for hours etc) so the carrycot is more suitable so they can lye down but other people dont see a problem with the carseat and pushchair or havent had a problem with them lol .. have a good look before you chose one i didnt look just jumped into it and wanted the first one i saw but im glad i actually did now  .. another thing be careful with graco alot of people go for that and have ended up having problems with wheels falling off but again it might have just been unlucky for the people it happened to lol x*Click to expand...

I also heard there are health risk factors with a baby sleeping in a car seat
sitting up right for long periods of time can cause problems with the spine, at least that's what I have read. but I think thats if your keeping him in there for like 5 hours +


----------



## YoungMummy x

EmziixBo0o said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> Hey there x
> 
> Im Zoe, Im 15 years old and I am Mummy to twins, Emily and Luca ( 7 weeks old) x
> 
> If you go on...kiddicare.com and then travel systems, and Graco..there are really good ones xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hiya babe + welcome :D!
> aww twins!!
> boys.. girls? one of each!?!
> 
> bless ya..
> ur deffo have to upload piks..
> yer there like 500 quid tho.. the one tht caught my eye was 650.. need the carseat set.. i like them. then again i cliked on pushchairs saw um all on tht fing at the top where arrows are n fort no wayy.. mothercare theres a red one.. 180.. in the sale with carseat.. bt red :| mm lool xxClick to expand...
> 
> Heya x
> 
> Yess...haha x One of each x Emily and Luca x! :)
> 
> Love them x There amazing sleepers,there now 7 weeks old and i have only been up during the night 5 times, between them !x
> 
> Are you sure !?:S The one I was going to get (but couldnt because I was having twins :L) was £180 and from Kiddicare and Graco x! It had a car seat/ with the frame of the pram and you attached the car seat so it faced you and then it turned round to be a pushchair when six months, with footmuff and rain cover x!!
> 
> Do you know what your having x?Click to expand...
> 
> really, ill have to have a PROPA look.. but id like to go pick it up kinda thing.. see how it pushes cus some are awkward..
> no im onli 3 months tumorro :D find out jan xxClick to expand...

Awwww x :) I miss being pregnant x 

Emm..where do you live ? because the kiddicare store is somewhere near london about an hour away from it x??


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> *carrycot? lol
> 
> Iv got icandy cherry in berry blue and i love it its expensive but my mums paying for it so i cant really complain i spose .. you dont get car seat with that unless you get the full package.. i just got the pushchair/carrycot/footmuff (after 6ms it turns into a forward facing/rear facing pushchair).. and im getting a carseat seperate and if i want the carseat on the pushchair then i can get adaptors  people have diff opinions on the whole travel system thing about baby sitting in the carseat bit too long can be uncomfy etc (like imagining us sitting on a chair for hours etc) so the carrycot is more suitable so they can lye down but other people dont see a problem with the carseat and pushchair or havent had a problem with them lol .. have a good look before you chose one i didnt look just jumped into it and wanted the first one i saw but im glad i actually did now  .. another thing be careful with graco alot of people go for that and have ended up having problems with wheels falling off but again it might have just been unlucky for the people it happened to lol x*Click to expand...
> 
> I also heard there are health risk factors with a baby sleeping in a car seat
> sitting up right for long periods of time can cause problems with the spine, at least that's what I have read. but I think thats if your keeping him in there for like 5 hours +Click to expand...

really :o!
my brother was in one.. just when they went park n stuff.. i wouldnt leave the baby like in there constantly.. i just dont like them carrycot things isnt there anything elsee :( ohh mayne x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

YoungMummy x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> Hey there x
> 
> Im Zoe, Im 15 years old and I am Mummy to twins, Emily and Luca ( 7 weeks old) x
> 
> If you go on...kiddicare.com and then travel systems, and Graco..there are really good ones xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hiya babe + welcome :D!
> aww twins!!
> boys.. girls? one of each!?!
> 
> bless ya..
> ur deffo have to upload piks..
> yer there like 500 quid tho.. the one tht caught my eye was 650.. need the carseat set.. i like them. then again i cliked on pushchairs saw um all on tht fing at the top where arrows are n fort no wayy.. mothercare theres a red one.. 180.. in the sale with carseat.. bt red :| mm lool xxClick to expand...
> 
> Heya x
> 
> Yess...haha x One of each x Emily and Luca x! :)
> 
> Love them x There amazing sleepers,there now 7 weeks old and i have only been up during the night 5 times, between them !x
> 
> Are you sure !?:S The one I was going to get (but couldnt because I was having twins :L) was £180 and from Kiddicare and Graco x! It had a car seat/ with the frame of the pram and you attached the car seat so it faced you and then it turned round to be a pushchair when six months, with footmuff and rain cover x!!
> 
> Do you know what your having x?Click to expand...
> 
> really, ill have to have a PROPA look.. but id like to go pick it up kinda thing.. see how it pushes cus some are awkward..
> no im onli 3 months tumorro :D find out jan xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww x :) I miss being pregnant x
> 
> Emm..where do you live ? because the kiddicare store is somewhere near london about an hour away from it x??Click to expand...


birmingham lmao.. theres a place called redditch.. n theres like a market kinda place my friend told me, its huge they do everything u need + apertly not that exspencive x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> *carrycot? lol
> 
> Iv got icandy cherry in berry blue and i love it its expensive but my mums paying for it so i cant really complain i spose .. you dont get car seat with that unless you get the full package.. i just got the pushchair/carrycot/footmuff (after 6ms it turns into a forward facing/rear facing pushchair).. and im getting a carseat seperate and if i want the carseat on the pushchair then i can get adaptors  people have diff opinions on the whole travel system thing about baby sitting in the carseat bit too long can be uncomfy etc (like imagining us sitting on a chair for hours etc) so the carrycot is more suitable so they can lye down but other people dont see a problem with the carseat and pushchair or havent had a problem with them lol .. have a good look before you chose one i didnt look just jumped into it and wanted the first one i saw but im glad i actually did now  .. another thing be careful with graco alot of people go for that and have ended up having problems with wheels falling off but again it might have just been unlucky for the people it happened to lol x*Click to expand...
> 
> I also heard there are health risk factors with a baby sleeping in a car seat
> sitting up right for long periods of time can cause problems with the spine, at least that's what I have read. but I think thats if your keeping him in there for like 5 hours +Click to expand...
> 
> really :o!
> my brother was in one.. just when they went park n stuff.. i wouldnt leave the baby like in there constantly.. i just dont like them carrycot things isnt there anything elsee :( ohh mayne xClick to expand...

I wouldn't worry I think its more if your going for really long car rides that are like hours and hours long or like letting baby sleep in it over night
is when problems can happen


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Emzii.. i think its just about leaving them in like really long .. iv heard the same with the spine thing but i dont think anyone would keep them in it for too long anyway  but its prob the case if you go in the car out say shopping the baby would stay in the car seat out of the car and into the pushchair so wouldnt move .. i havent seen anything else i didnt like the carrycots at start i prefered the look of travel system but when i saw the icandy in person the carrycot didnt look that bad .. i just see it like i said us being sat in the same poistion for a long period of time x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> girls
> u got ur eye on any prams.
> or what pram have u got ...
> we need one with the carseat.. but some sell that big thing.. what is it x
> 
> *carrycot? lol
> 
> Iv got icandy cherry in berry blue and i love it its expensive but my mums paying for it so i cant really complain i spose .. you dont get car seat with that unless you get the full package.. i just got the pushchair/carrycot/footmuff (after 6ms it turns into a forward facing/rear facing pushchair).. and im getting a carseat seperate and if i want the carseat on the pushchair then i can get adaptors  people have diff opinions on the whole travel system thing about baby sitting in the carseat bit too long can be uncomfy etc (like imagining us sitting on a chair for hours etc) so the carrycot is more suitable so they can lye down but other people dont see a problem with the carseat and pushchair or havent had a problem with them lol .. have a good look before you chose one i didnt look just jumped into it and wanted the first one i saw but im glad i actually did now  .. another thing be careful with graco alot of people go for that and have ended up having problems with wheels falling off but again it might have just been unlucky for the people it happened to lol x*Click to expand...
> 
> I also heard there are health risk factors with a baby sleeping in a car seat
> sitting up right for long periods of time can cause problems with the spine, at least that's what I have read. but I think thats if your keeping him in there for like 5 hours +Click to expand...
> 
> really :o!
> my brother was in one.. just when they went park n stuff.. i wouldnt leave the baby like in there constantly.. i just dont like them carrycot things isnt there anything elsee :( ohh mayne xClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't worry I think its more if your going for really long car rides that are like hours and hours long or like letting baby sleep in it over night
> is when problems can happenClick to expand...

aw man :\
cus my moms booking us to go away in august.. no where really major.. just this country, somewhere called cornwall.. :| n kie will be coming n driving downn .. but my friend says shes gotta carseat i can have to, thinks thats from newborn?x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Emzii.. i think its just about leaving them in like really long .. iv heard the same with the spine thing but i dont think anyone would keep them in it for too long anyway  but its prob the case if you go in the car out say shopping the baby would stay in the car seat out of the car and into the pushchair so wouldnt move .. i havent seen anything else i didnt like the carrycots at start i prefered the look of travel system but when i saw the icandy in person the carrycot didnt look that bad .. i just see it like i said us being sat in the same poistion for a long period of time x*

:\ ohhhhhhh great lmao i dont like this at all.. :|..
about the holiday thing, if u read what i put on preggoeggo x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i think if you are going on a long car trip is recommend that you take breaks and take baby out of the carseat for awhile.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> i think if you are going on a long car trip is recommend that you take breaks and take baby out of the carseat for awhile.

oh yerr deffo, im rubbish when travelling, i always want to go service stations just to get food + that.. and with the baby id wana make sure the nappy, feeeding. obv to cuddle n kiss and all that :D ino i wont be able to leave the poor thing alown, plus if he/she comes ontime.. there be under 2 months old 2.. so it will be harrd lool x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah just take breaks usually people do anyway  and im guessing youll have to stop to feed and change LO anyway .. its about 5 hours from nottingham in a car cornwall is.. i think about 4 hours from birmingham.. im planning on going abroad next year with LO and family lol dont know how im going to manage that lol! .. and if you want to get a travel system for it  they wouldnt make them if they wasnt safe etc just be aware of how long they stay in same poistion etc  xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*PreggoEggo - You move into 8th box tomoz  *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i will do, thankz chick, think its under 4 hours isnt it.. bout 3 n half hopefully. i dont mind as long as theres lowds of service stations x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *PreggoEggo - You move into 8th box tomoz  *

woooooooooooo hoooooooo!!!

..

im guna sit here, watch u all bring ur beautiful babys into the world.. 
+ i golla waitttttt..
jus no horrorr storiess x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*By time 8 weeks goes by youll be nearly 22 weeks? so youll know the sex hopefully! wel i hope my labour isnt like my mums was with me she nearly died  cause of how much blood she lost  had to be put on loads machines and that proper scary i dont want that to happen to me! its weird to think when you have your LO mine will be 4 months lol x*


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> i think if you are going on a long car trip is recommend that you take breaks and take baby out of the carseat for awhile.


I hope your baby shower goes well PreggoEggo x :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww bec.. i doubt it will!!!
my mom told me with me she felt battered, she pushed with her WHOLE body!
not jus down there kinda thing. with my sister she said it was nice n easy cus she did right pushing..
yerr i got my app thru.
its in janurary, forgotton date becuz showed my mom 2 letters i got thru she has it atm!x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *PreggoEggo - You move into 8th box tomoz  *
> 
> woooooooooooo hoooooooo!!!
> 
> ..
> 
> im guna sit here, watch u all bring ur beautiful babys into the world..
> + i golla waitttttt..
> jus no horrorr storiess xClick to expand...

I hope I have no horror story to share!
if I do I will wait till your LO is born to tell you :haha:


----------



## YoungMummy x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4561138fltt.gif​
> Natural birth - Yes please, If possible.
> Don't need any more marks on my tummy!
> Stretch marks are enough thanks! Lol.
> 
> Well I'm 5'11 and was a UK size 12 before I
> fell preg, now a maternity size 14 so not done
> too bad. :thumbup:
> 
> x

Your doing well then, Im 5'11 as well x

I dont even know you but I could see you as a mum, from your picture x :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ohhh my brother called cause He went to my dads (my dad lives about an hour or so away in Toronto)
anyway he went to pick up my stroller(pram), I can't wait to see what it looks like. ( I see it on sunday)
the few things I know is its black,has 3 air filled tries and can go through any kind of weather.lol
my brother said its not pretty but its really cool.


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> ohhh my brother called cause He went to my dads (my dad lives about an hour or so away in Toronto)
> anyway he went to pick up my stroller(pram), I can't wait to see what it looks like. ( I see it on sunday)
> the few things I know is its black,has 3 air filled tries and can go through any kind of weather.lol
> my brother said its not pretty but its really cool.

Awwww x :) Sounds nicee x! Your having a booy x?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *PreggoEggo - You move into 8th box tomoz  *
> 
> woooooooooooo hoooooooo!!!
> 
> ..
> 
> im guna sit here, watch u all bring ur beautiful babys into the world..
> + i golla waitttttt..
> jus no horrorr storiess xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope I have no horror story to share!
> if I do I will wait till your LO is born to tell you :haha:Click to expand...

we can shareee then .. june will be the month aha x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

YoungMummy x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ohhh my brother called cause He went to my dads (my dad lives about an hour or so away in Toronto)
> anyway he went to pick up my stroller(pram), I can't wait to see what it looks like. ( I see it on sunday)
> the few things I know is its black,has 3 air filled tries and can go through any kind of weather.lol
> my brother said its not pretty but its really cool.
> 
> Awwww x :) Sounds nicee x! Your having a booy x?Click to expand...

Ohhhh i found the prams on kiddi care..
some lovely ones my mom said we will have to go have a look x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

YoungMummy x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ohhh my brother called cause He went to my dads (my dad lives about an hour or so away in Toronto)
> anyway he went to pick up my stroller(pram), I can't wait to see what it looks like. ( I see it on sunday)
> the few things I know is its black,has 3 air filled tries and can go through any kind of weather.lol
> my brother said its not pretty but its really cool.
> 
> Awwww x :) Sounds nicee x! Your having a booy x?Click to expand...

as far as I know yes :winkwink:
I'm naming him Quintin William :)


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ohhh my brother called cause He went to my dads (my dad lives about an hour or so away in Toronto)
> anyway he went to pick up my stroller(pram), I can't wait to see what it looks like. ( I see it on sunday)
> the few things I know is its black,has 3 air filled tries and can go through any kind of weather.lol
> my brother said its not pretty but its really cool.
> 
> Awwww x :) Sounds nicee x! Your having a booy x?Click to expand...
> 
> as far as I know yes :winkwink:
> I'm naming him Quintin William :)Click to expand...


Ohh what a lovley name ! ;) x Everyone on here had such unique names x! :) x 

My two are Emily and Luca x There 7 weeks x 

Hows being pregnant so far x?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think im guna fly over to canada to you preggoeggo and join you for your baby shower i want one  but no one will do one for me lol btw you know when your 32weeks are you drinking raspberry leaf tea? iv brought some but i dont know weather to start drinking it  *


----------



## YoungMummy x

Becyboo__x said:


> *I think im guna fly over to canada to you preggoeggo and join you for your baby shower i want one  but no one will do one for me lol btw you know when your 32weeks are you drinking raspberry leaf tea? iv brought some but i dont know weather to start drinking it  *


I had a baby shower x :) 
It was a disaster, like me !x :L x

I fell into the cake x I had twins and im 15 x And I went from a UK size 8 to a uk size 20 x I couldnt walk and i fell into the cake x :L Good Luck PreggoEggo x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im cooking dinner for kie.. hes coming over..
so ive been tryin 2 jus snack all night when ive felt hungary..
now i dnt feel hungary, and i really want to dip my chicken in reggage reggage sauce :\ x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*YoungMummy* - being pregnant is so-so I'm ready for him to be here already. 9 months is a long time. I hope I don't fall into m cake! oh dear, when I was 7 at my older brothers birthday party I had a cake fall into my lap and I cried FOREVER.lol 
how many weeks were you when you had yours?

*Becyboo*- Do you have sisters? or maybe your mom? Me, my mom and my sister and brother girlfriend helped with the planning. I have notes and to do list everywhere lol I gone a little crazy planning lol 
I worry no one will show up, I have 25 people RSVP'd saying they are coming.lol I keep harassing everyone making sure they will still be there!:blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

preggoeggo.. im gunna rob all ur ideas for when i want one.. like those loveli bags u made x


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> *YoungMummy* - being pregnant is so-so I'm ready for him to be here already. 9 months is a long time. I hope I don't fall into m cake! oh dear, when I was 7 at my older brothers birthday party I had a cake fall into my lap and I cried FOREVER.lol
> how many weeks were you when you had yours?
> 
> *Becyboo*- Do you have sisters? or maybe your mom? Me, my mom and my sister and brother girlfriend helped with the planning. I have notes and to do list everywhere lol I gone a little crazy planning lol
> I worry no one will show up, I have 25 people RSVP'd saying they are coming.lol I keep harassing everyone making sure they will still be there!:blush:


I was..39 weeks and 4 days x 3 days early x! The last week was the worst x Your at your "blooming stage" now :D x Enjoy it x :) 

Are you planning on a natural birth x?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I think I bloomed already. lol  I'm huge.

no, I plan on getting drugs if I need them. I'm going with the flow.lol


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> lol I think I bloomed already. lol  I'm huge.
> 
> no, I plan on getting drugs if I need them. I'm going with the flow.lol

Awww x :L x 

Haha x Well hopefully your baby shower will be better than mine x I went up, 11 dress sizes when I was pregnant x I hated that last week, I was drugged up, lol x It still hurt a lot though x Sorry dont want to scare you x :(

I planned on having my mum and my best friend in the room, but emm...didnt go to plan, i went into labour eating spicy pepperoni pizza with two maytess ( both who are like sisters to me and are three years older) x So was funny, and they are a gay couple  x Both girls and emm..had fallen out and halfway through me giving birth, they were still going at eachother so i refused to carry on until they made up, so they did ! :) x hahaha x always makes me laugh x! :) 

Who do you want in the room x?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my mom and hopefully the doctor lol.


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> my mom and hopefully the doctor lol.

Your much more organised than me, i left my laptop open and thats how my parents found out i was preggo x They were fumin mad ! were yours ?x 

The only time I have ever beenn organised was the last 7 weeks x Im lucky, mine sleep from 8.00pm-8.00am and rarley get up during the night x so i do get peace x :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> *YoungMummy* - being pregnant is so-so I'm ready for him to be here already. 9 months is a long time. I hope I don't fall into m cake! oh dear, when I was 7 at my older brothers birthday party I had a cake fall into my lap and I cried FOREVER.lol
> how many weeks were you when you had yours?
> 
> *Becyboo*- Do you have sisters? or maybe your mom? Me, my mom and my sister and brother girlfriend helped with the planning. I have notes and to do list everywhere lol I gone a little crazy planning lol
> I worry no one will show up, I have 25 people RSVP'd saying they are coming.lol I keep harassing everyone making sure they will still be there!:blush:

*Wel its just hard cause i live with my dad and he wont do one for me obviously he hasnt even brought anything for baby as hes strugglin with debt at min fro my mum leaving him like 2years ago .. my mums just got married and comes off her honeymoon sunday and its my birthday thursday and then itll be christmas coming up so there isnt any time for one i spose and i dont think anyone will come as my 'friends' are all avoiding me have since i got pregnant not inviting me out and all that stuff.. and with the family now there dotted everywhere and my dads side dont talk to my mum and mu mums dont to my dad lmao  i think ill have to just give it a miss i spose iv got my 4d scan and christmas to think about people buying me stuff for christmas for bubs but i dont actually need anything now iv brought most  .. btw from what i said earlier are you ging to drink RLT when your 32weeks? x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh I'm sorry I forgot to answer, I'm not sure what RLT is for?:blush:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its to soften your cervix i think thats right .. so basically when you go into labour the theory is its ment to be easier to push so easier labour .. thats whats said anyways.. x


EDIT- i thought people said soften but .. it tones and strengthens but its said to just make labour smoother but i dont know if it actually works lol! start drinking it like 1cup a day from anytime after 32weeks and increase it as you get further along *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

YoungMummy x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> my mom and hopefully the doctor lol.
> 
> Your much more organised than me, i left my laptop open and thats how my parents found out i was preggo x They were fumin mad ! were yours ?x
> 
> The only time I have ever beenn organised was the last 7 weeks x Im lucky, mine sleep from 8.00pm-8.00am and rarley get up during the night x so i do get peace x :)Click to expand...

lol, its a funny story on how my mom found out.. Our periods were always around the same time but mine didn't come and I thought I was just stressed out cause I had alot going on in my life at the time
well a few days later my mom was like "did you get your period yet?" and i was like "no..soon tho" and shes like "your pregnant" and I'm like "WHAT?!? IM PREGNANT?! NO WAY I'm not :cry::cry::cry:" and shes like take a test.lol so I went to the dollar store and bought cheap test cause I was like no way am I wasting money if I'm not even pregnant! 
lol my mom was right, I was wrong!


Becyboo - I need to get myself some of that tea!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its not something you have to do but iv brought like 2 boxs of it now so iv got to  iv tried it to make sure i like it but im not a fan of herbal teas lol its not bad but i have to put sugar in mine to add abit of sweetness lol you can get capsules aswell but it depends if you like the tea if not can get the capsules  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ohh, I'm gonna put sugar in mine too haha
I'm gonna have to look this when I go shopping next:)


----------



## Jas029

KerryanneJ09 said:


> i think it was preggoeggo who asked to see some pics. so :D
> i dont know if i put them in the right order.. but i have loads more if anyone wants to see them just ask :D
> and when i finally get my scan (AT 15 WEEKS :|) ill post pictures of that too.
> View attachment 49100
> 
> View attachment 49103
> 
> View attachment 49101
> 
> View attachment 49105
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> the last one is of him and his idiot of a grandad. he likes to pretend he cares and then you dont see or hear from him again in ages :shrug: men eh..

He's so freaking adorable! He's definitely gonna be a heart breaker by the time he's 5 &#9829; lol! 
:kiss:


----------



## Jas029

YoungMummy x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh..I need to go lie down for abit.. Horrible leg cramps/Heart burn knock me right out! :wacko:
> 
> I've been pushing on my belly very lightly harassing my L/O he just starts kicking like crazy its funny!
> I'll try and get some pics of some of the baby things I got.. Or well, My family got :blush:
> Practically everything's from a thrift store and not all new and shinny but still in great condition and it works! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww what a shamee babe x!
> 
> When I was pregnant with Emily and Luca I got heartburn that could make you die !x I used to harass my two as well but when they kicked back i thought i was being punched a million times inside ! i've never been pregnant with one baby x! :S x! was weird being preg. with two x!Click to expand...

I've only had it a couple times.. But lately I've been getting it fairly often.
I couldn't imagine having two down there! Just one drives me nuts and makes me sore! He's currently back up under my ribs making it hard to slouch and stuff lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

beccy + preggoeggo..
have you done like breathing classes, and exercise ones like.. with pushing and all that :S x


----------



## YoungMummy x

Jas029 said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh..I need to go lie down for abit.. Horrible leg cramps/Heart burn knock me right out! :wacko:
> 
> I've been pushing on my belly very lightly harassing my L/O he just starts kicking like crazy its funny!
> I'll try and get some pics of some of the baby things I got.. Or well, My family got :blush:
> Practically everything's from a thrift store and not all new and shinny but still in great condition and it works! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww what a shamee babe x!
> 
> When I was pregnant with Emily and Luca I got heartburn that could make you die !x I used to harass my two as well but when they kicked back i thought i was being punched a million times inside ! i've never been pregnant with one baby x! :S x! was weird being preg. with two x!Click to expand...
> 
> I've only had it a couple times.. But lately I've been getting it fairly often.
> I couldn't imagine having two down there! Just one drives me nuts and makes me sore! He's currently back up under my ribs making it hard to slouch and stuff lolClick to expand...


Awww x Haha x I dont know what it is like to have one but two..was...hard x! everytime one kicked the other would start it was like someone punching you non stop, they would kick eachother as well !x That was not fun, it hurt !


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> YoungMummy x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> my mom and hopefully the doctor lol.
> 
> Your much more organised than me, i left my laptop open and thats how my parents found out i was preggo x They were fumin mad ! were yours ?x
> 
> The only time I have ever beenn organised was the last 7 weeks x Im lucky, mine sleep from 8.00pm-8.00am and rarley get up during the night x so i do get peace x :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol, its a funny story on how my mom found out.. Our periods were always around the same time but mine didn't come and I thought I was just stressed out cause I had alot going on in my life at the time
> well a few days later my mom was like "did you get your period yet?" and i was like "no..soon tho" and shes like "your pregnant" and I'm like "WHAT?!? IM PREGNANT?! NO WAY I'm not :cry::cry::cry:" and shes like take a test.lol so I went to the dollar store and bought cheap test cause I was like no way am I wasting money if I'm not even pregnant!
> lol my mom was right, I was wrong!
> 
> 
> Becyboo - I need to get myself some of that tea!Click to expand...

Haha...x That sounds funny !x Wasnt she mad x? 

My whole pregnancy was a distaster - your pregnant says the doctor (suprise number 1) It's twins ( suprise number two) Your three months (suprise number 3) Got home...left laptop open was looking at a site about being pregnant - Mum comes storming it with laptop (suprise number 4) 1 hour of shouting later mum hands over a cheque for £3000 ( shock number 5) 

Oh yehh and i fell into my baby shower cake ! :L x and they came early x! I mean...somethings wrong with me ! :L


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> beccy + preggoeggo..
> have you done like breathing classes, and exercise ones like.. with pushing and all that :S x

* 
I havent even started antental classes all because my midwife hasnt told me anything more when shes going to come and do them with me at home as i cant go to the hospital ones on the dates  shes booked my next appointment at nearly 35 weeks aswell and iv only got 1 more after that so i dont think shes bothering now  iv seen i should do pelvic floor excersies but i dont understand them  who knows  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> beccy + preggoeggo..
> have you done like breathing classes, and exercise ones like.. with pushing and all that :S x

I haven't done any prenatal classes they cost too much money:dohh: My doctor said when it gets close we will have along convo on what to expect lol
Women have done it the past without classes right?:shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Youngmummy- My mom was very upset at first, but she's been very supportive, me and my mom have always been very close (people who have seen my tattoo my mom has a matching one but very tiny!)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I hope theyve done it without before haha or im in trouble  aslong as you know what to expect and stuff.. like read birth magazines or pregnancy ones.. or even ask the doctor for some infomation leaflets or something im sure they give you something to explain iv got a big book that i got from my midwife and that tells you from start pregnancy til birth and then after birth etc  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

my mom said u have to do some exercise think it was pelvic, otherwise u wee yurself after x


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> Youngmummy- My mom was very upset at first, but she's been very supportive, me and my mom have always been very close (people who have seen my tattoo my mom has a matching one but very tiny!)


Awww...my mum was more angry x then upset, then supportive x hahaha x 
You excited about your baby shower ?x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I am, I'm waiting for my mom to get off work cause we have to make some of the food still:)

plus my friend has to bring the punch bowl over tonight, its her boyfriends moms and shes like "DONT BREAK IT" so now I'm worried I will! lol


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> I am, I'm waiting for my mom to get off work cause we have to make some of the food still:)
> 
> plus my friend has to bring the punch bowl over tonight, its her boyfriends moms and shes like "DONT BREAK IT" so now I'm worried I will! lol


Haha...I probably would break it x! Have you bought much stuff x? 
Kiddicare is good x!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

YoungMummy x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I am, I'm waiting for my mom to get off work cause we have to make some of the food still:)
> 
> plus my friend has to bring the punch bowl over tonight, its her boyfriends moms and shes like "DONT BREAK IT" so now I'm worried I will! lol
> 
> 
> Haha...I probably would break it x! Have you bought much stuff x?
> Kiddicare is good x!Click to expand...

I'm in canada, we don't have that store here


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> my mom said u have to do some exercise think it was pelvic, otherwise u wee yurself after x

*

Its true cause you cant control what goes on cause when you push your body just pushs wee out i spose so you do excersies to get used to pushing without peeing lol but its said to do them like 8 times a day! which is abit insane lol x *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I need to stop baby clothes shopping  nipped to tesco tonight to get few bits and i ended up going upstairs to look at clothes  got some bargins tbh cause theres alot of stuff on sale just thought id share what i got  ..*
 



Attached Files:







DSC05171.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









DSC05172.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7









DSC05173.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC05174.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Becyboo__x

*PreggoEggo- Youll have to let us know how it goes tomorrow  and show us what you get and everything  xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I will, I'm taking my camera I really hope it goes well,
My aunt is making cupcakes and she burnt them all grr. 
lol. 
is your doggy a black lab becyboo?


----------



## YoungMummy x

Becyboo__x said:


> *I need to stop baby clothes shopping  nipped to tesco tonight to get few bits and i ended up going upstairs to look at clothes  got some bargins tbh cause theres alot of stuff on sale just thought id share what i got  ..*


Awwww x :) x 
I bought quite alot of my stuff from Tesco for my twins x  x Boots is good as well x! got some lovley stuff x

How far along are you x?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh dear not good burning them lol! 
wel i hope the wheather is nice for you its freezing where i live  

and yeah hes a black lab a big one lol hes 6 in january  x*


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> beccy + preggoeggo..
> have you done like breathing classes, and exercise ones like.. with pushing and all that :S x
> 
> I haven't done any prenatal classes they cost too much money:dohh: My doctor said when it gets close we will have along convo on what to expect lol
> Women have done it the past without classes right?:shrug:Click to expand...

I didnt !x I dont think it really helps tbh and they cost alot !x My midwife went over it with me and we talked about it for ages and nothing went on that she said wouldnt x  x

I also drank the tea x! I think it did help x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, I have a golden lab, shes 12 
and these are my two men
 



Attached Files:







lala 006.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> awe, I have a golden lab, shes 12
> and these are my two men

*Aww  

i love chinese crested dogs iv always wanted one but my mum would never let me cause she thinks there weird looking lol cause there shaved and then have long bits of hair  i might have to rob yours lol  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh he is such a bad dog! always whining! doesn't like anyone but me and my mom, lol
but I love him so much,


----------



## QuintinsMommy

WOW
so annoyed right now! 
my mom was suppose to be home in 20 mins
cause we need to go shopping for food for the shower
+make 50 sandwhichs,dips, and so on
Her boss told her she can't leave for another 4 hours! 
:(


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> WOW
> so annoyed right now!
> my mom was suppose to be home in 20 mins
> cause we need to go shopping for food for the shower
> +make 50 sandwhichs,dips, and so on
> Her boss told her she can't leave for another 4 hours!
> :(


Aww thats such a shame x! :( x Are you gonna have enough time x?


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> WOW
> so annoyed right now!
> my mom was suppose to be home in 20 mins
> cause we need to go shopping for food for the shower
> +make 50 sandwhichs,dips, and so on
> Her boss told her she can't leave for another 4 hours!
> :(

*Ot-oh i hope you can still get all the food sorted!..
how many hours difference is canada from uk lol ?
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well its 5:15pm here what time is it there?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*10.23pm ;] 


Didnt realise its like 5 hours difference! thats mad lol x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh
now I know lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

OMG 
My mom just called again and said she thinks it might be longer then 4 hours!!!
Her boss went away on thursday and I guess is 4 hours away and he hasn't even left yet! 
I'm sooooo upset.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*^^ By the way 
i didnt know me and you wasnt friends on here  thanks for the friend request thingy *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Lol your welcome
ugh just googled where my moms boss is , its 5 hours away in the states! so if he gets stuck at the boarder it could take all night! My mom might not even be home till really late tonight! I'm going to like FREAK out on her boss! :change:
lol!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Is there no where that like opens 24hours? there is here like supermarkets and that.. i cant suggest anything else unless someone else can take you lol! x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya theres a 24 hour store thats not too far. lol its gonna be a long night


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Haha will be worth it though *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow it's almost midnight here and my mom is still at work ='(
she can close the store at 12, but tomorrow morning will be running around like CRAZY to get everything done


----------



## Jas029

Ok, I finally made it on!
I've been busy ALLL day today and I'm so tired now so I'll post this catch up on afew forums and go to bed! :coffee:
My mom finally called the hospital and asked about classes because they start at 27 weeks(What I am)
The classes for December are 5 weeks long every Thursday... in January they're on Tuesdays.. 
My moms gonna be my birth partner and she works tues, wed, thurs nights 8PM-9AM.. Yeah not gonna work...
We're planning on taking the ones that start in January because it will be perfect timing aslong as he doesn't come early!
They also have one day classes where you go in and watch videos and learn breathing exercises and all that in one day and then your done.. Which my mom was interested in but honestly having all that info shoved into my brain in one day.. I'll forget 2/3rds of it! :haha:
So I was busy with this family party get-together thingy all day.. Riley moved alittle now and then but he was quiet the wholee day..
I get home and sit down and he just starts kicking up a storm! Still is even.. 
He's just really shy I guess? lol :haha:

Off to bed now! :sleep:
Goodnight girlies and L/O's! I'll try and get caught up on everything tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hope your baby shower goes well today PreggoEggo  hope you got all the food you needed in time aswell! 
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hey! it went really well! 
got lots of gifts and I had alot of fun!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Glad it went well!!
ooh get some piccys when you can  or if you cant be arsed just tell us what you got heehee 
xx*


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> Hey! it went really well!
> got lots of gifts and I had alot of fun!

yay!


----------



## MummyRachel

PreggoEggo said:


> Hey! it went really well!
> got lots of gifts and I had alot of fun!

I'm glad it went well, did you get all the food done in time?


I'm a single mum to my twin girls Lilly and Mia who are now 3years old. Born 19th october


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes just on time, lol people were coming in the door and I was just getting everything on the table!

do you have pics or your twins?


----------



## memysonand3

congrats on the good baby shower hunny



well another update they have put me on bed rest offically i was having WAY to many contractions and the shots wernt helping =( so i am taking like 14 pills a day i think 2 pills every 6 hours to stop contractions and then prenantal two irons and two stool softeners(sorry TMI) two zantac a day hmm and a sleeping ade at night nobody want to do the math for me lol i get waighed tommorow my doc gets back in town tommorow and i think i am going to ask for a referal to a specialist because too much went on while he was gone and i was uncomoratable with not being with them they go to school longer just to take cases like me. i get to make onsies tomorrow in craft class yippy lol i am excited hmm 26 days till xmas andddddd my 32 week mark when we think that these little ones will come!!!! i think i get another scan done once my doc is back to make sure my cervix isnt shortining hmm i just sold like 700 dollers in scentsy so i am super excited for that paycheck to come in!!! andddd my childrens father is still being a dick =( whats new though he wont stop callen me and he just keeps telling me how miseriable he is with his girlfriend yet he wont leave her he is just so stupid sometimes i shaved my legs for the first time in two months it was crazy that i could even bend well enough to do so but i feel more like a woman again lol i cant wait till my girls are born to show you guys what they look like=) every one prayt that i will make it to 32 weeks andddd that i have chunky little healthy babies i dont want them to stay in the NICU to long and considering that they are already over two pounds and ahalf


----------



## memysonand3

PreggoEggo said:


> Hey! it went really well!
> got lots of gifts and I had alot of fun!

preggo so i think i will give you my nuber just so that when i have these babies i can call you and let you know so you can let the girls on here know you are alot closer to me lol and considering that i am only 26 days till we are expecting i want to keep you all updated so send me an email at [email protected] and i will send you my phone number and then we can chat lol while you are stuck in school and im stuck in bed all day i have felt like you and i have become pretty close but that is just me:hugs::happydance::flower::friends:


----------



## Jas029

Man I just have no time for this anymore!
Not that I actually do much during the day but it just seems like alot of work to read through all these forums day after day :wacko:
PreggoEggo: So glad everything went well! I want picturesss!!!

A little update.. We finally have some things cleared out of my old room and going to be new room.. (Where I've been sleeping the last like 4 months anyway)
My computer is now moved upstairs to my new room so I'm just in and out during the day instead of on for a few hours..
We need to move more stuff out of here and then we can finally start setting up baby stuff and getting everything organized! :happydance:
We're still looking for a bassinet.. Still no luck :nope:
We have the perfect spot in my room picked out for it though and I can picture it there already! 
My throat has been hurting all day.. It's really sore and stuff and ontop of that its full of snot (TMI I know)
It really sucks, hot liquids make it feel alittle better for awhile but it hurts when cold air hits it (Like when I'm breathing sometimes) and when I try to clear my throat and such.. I should really gargle some hot salt water but I don't know.. Just doesn't seem like something I feel like doing :wacko:

I hope you girls are doing well I try to get on atleast once a day and look at afew forums to get my update on everything..
:hugs:
I think that's all... I'll try and get on more but it's not easy these days! :haha:

EDIT: Riley keeps going up under my ribs! He does it over 10 times a day now every day! Mainly my right side but he does it some on the left now too.. He'll just stick a foot or something up there for about 5 minutes, maybe more maybe less it all depends..
It's funny but SOOO annoying and sometimes painful.. 
It's actually the most amount of movement I feel most days these days.. Besides afew rumbles and kicks here and there..
I'm envious of the ones that don't have a rib kicker..


----------



## TattiesMum

Hi Girls :)

I'm glad you enjoyed your baby shower PreggoEggo - what pressies did you get?

Jas - have you tried ebay for your bassinet? You can do a search within 10 or 25 miles of your zip code, so you know it's close enough to collect :)

Tattie is going to start her NHS antenatal classes in January, but I'm going to do my own with her as well - I do think that the whole labour and birth thing is much less frightening if you know exactly what is going on with your body .... so for those of you not doing classes I'd say read as much as you can and watch as many birthing programmes as possible on cable :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

TattiesMum said:


> Hi Girls :)
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed your baby shower PreggoEggo - what pressies did you get?
> 
> Jas - have you tried ebay for your bassinet? You can do a search within 10 or 25 miles of your zip code, so you know it's close enough to collect :)
> 
> Tattie is going to start her NHS antenatal classes in January, but I'm going to do my own with her as well - I do think that the whole labour and birth thing is much less frightening if you know exactly what is going on with your body .... so for those of you not doing classes I'd say read as much as you can and watch as many birthing programmes as possible on cable :D

*My midwife told me she was doing one on one classes at my house with me cause i cant get to the hospital ones on the dates there on but she hasnt mentioned them since  shes booked my next appointment to see her aswell and thats when im nearly 35 weeks just before christmas.. i thought be abit late for classes in january for me as im due 22nd! but if she dont do them with me ill have to just get my mum to tell me everything she knows and read my magazines and books iv got  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

memysonand3 said:


> congrats on the good baby shower hunny
> 
> 
> 
> well another update they have put me on bed rest offically i was having WAY to many contractions and the shots wernt helping =( so i am taking like 14 pills a day i think 2 pills every 6 hours to stop contractions and then prenantal two irons and two stool softeners(sorry TMI) two zantac a day hmm and a sleeping ade at night nobody want to do the math for me lol i get waighed tommorow my doc gets back in town tommorow and i think i am going to ask for a referal to a specialist because too much went on while he was gone and i was uncomoratable with not being with them they go to school longer just to take cases like me. i get to make onsies tomorrow in craft class yippy lol i am excited hmm 26 days till xmas andddddd my 32 week mark when we think that these little ones will come!!!! i think i get another scan done once my doc is back to make sure my cervix isnt shortining hmm i just sold like 700 dollers in scentsy so i am super excited for that paycheck to come in!!! andddd my childrens father is still being a dick =( whats new though he wont stop callen me and he just keeps telling me how miseriable he is with his girlfriend yet he wont leave her he is just so stupid sometimes i shaved my legs for the first time in two months it was crazy that i could even bend well enough to do so but i feel more like a woman again lol i cant wait till my girls are born to show you guys what they look like=) every one prayt that i will make it to 32 weeks andddd that i have chunky little healthy babies i dont want them to stay in the NICU to long and considering that they are already over two pounds and ahalf


*Oh dear i thought i was on alot of pills i used to be on quite alot im surprised i managed to remember to take them lol! but if there making everything ok for you then can only be good  Hope your doctor sorts things out for you and realises you need constant checkups and someone near by who can make you feel more comfy!  i darent even look at where i need to shave my legs arent as bad as i can still see them  but as for the other lady bit i give up  its driving me mad so think its best left til nearer the date so only have to do it like once or twice lol!

     

Lots and lots of dust for you i hope they stay put til 32weeks! and there all healthy  xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

haha, So I didn't get many pictures from my shower, but all the gifts are sitting upstairs so I will just take a big picture of them to show you
this is the stoller my dad got me, its really nice. It's kinda plan looking in the picture but in person it's really neat
he got me a carseat + car seat adapter

I had an older car seat that was given to me,that I'm going to sell for like 10 or 20 bucks:)

anyway lol shaving my legs isn't fun! i did this weekend as well .:haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







Baby-Jogger-City-Elite-black.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Shaving legs? Whats that?! :haha:
Pretty much became Jane from Tarzan lately! :winkwink: Lmao!

Just a little catch up now... Lol.

PreggoEgoo - So glad your baby shower went well!
You'll have to send us some pics on here! :thumbup:
&& you asked whether LO's daddy is tall cuz I am..
He's 6'3".. So my little princess isn't gonna be little! Lol.
Not lookin forward to giving birth to a 8/9lb baby! 
(MW's prediction! Lol)

YoungMummy_X - You said earlier that I to look at me
that I look like a mummy - you actually just made my
day! I've been worried about not being a good mummy :(
Nice to know I'm not the only taller person about too!
It's been impossible trying to get maternity jeans with
a long enough leg length for me.. :haha:


All the pram pics are really nice btw! :thumbup:
I've got a Graco travel system, it came as a gift
from my parents so I dont know where it came from. :shrug:
It's a 3 wheeler one and its quite high up cuz I'm tall
and all! Lol. My grandparents have stored it as appraently
its bad luck to keep it in the house or something.. 

Anyone from the UK had everything ok in getting the
grants sorted and maternity allowances and things?
I got my maternity allowance through today and it was
less than 2 weeks processing time. Well impressed! :thumbup:
Still waiting for the HIPP grant...

I think we need a little STM bump gallery in here sometime
soon! :haha:

Love all you girlies!! //x


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Anyone from the UK had everything ok in getting the
> grants sorted and maternity allowances and things?
> I got my maternity allowance through today and it was
> less than 2 weeks processing time. Well impressed! :thumbup:
> Still waiting for the HIPP grant...

sent off for the HiPG today :D will keep you all posted as to how long it takes to go through...
i got denied jobseekers and i wasnt working before so no monies for me til i can go on income support at 29 weeks! :( apart from the HiPG when it comes through and bits and bobs my dads giving me :p
oh and trusty healthy start vouchers for fruit&veg and milk ;) anyone else got them?
xxx


----------



## TattiesMum

I've finally worked out the inserting an image function, so here are some pictures as promised :D

This is Lucas at the last scan ... sucking his thumb as usual!
https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad322/GillyKat/n1160455293_4624.jpg

This is Tattie
https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad322/GillyKat/2638_1059444963942_1160455293_30194.jpg

Two of my dogs .... Barney and Biskit
https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad322/GillyKat/puppies.jpg

And all 3 dogs together ... The third one is Biggles
https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad322/GillyKat/doglets.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

aww what a gorgeous scan picture TattiesMum :)


----------



## TattiesMum

annawrigley said:


> aww what a gorgeous scan picture TattiesMum :)

Thank you :) Yours is cute too :D ... Noah has the cutest button nose! :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

TattiesMum said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> aww what a gorgeous scan picture TattiesMum :)
> 
> Thank you :) Yours is cute too :D ... Noah has the cutest button nose! :happydance:Click to expand...

haha thanks everyone says that.. just like mine :blush: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> YoungMummy_X - You said earlier that I to look at me
> that I look like a mummy - you actually just made my
> day! I've been worried about not being a good mummy :(
> Nice to know I'm not the only taller person about too!
> It's been impossible trying to get maternity jeans with
> a long enough leg length for me.. :haha:

awe! I worry all the time about not being a good mummy 
but I think almost everyone does! 

ps. I stepped on a very tiny piece of glass last night, and now every time I step down it hurts! I just get get the piece out! any advice? lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*My HIPP grant took 9days to go in :] was really happy with that.. But the Surestart grant that you can apply from 29weeks that took over 2 week iv only just got it in my bank but glad its in before christmas lol didnt think it would 

think everyones seen my bump/scan pics  but ill put up anyway  (oh and my avator is recent bump pic too )

32week bump


Again but diff angle


20 week scan


Me
*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Is anyone elses 20week scan like mine  iv seen a few like mine but others seem to have all the body in  mines only got his head and like top of chest and he looks armless  x*


----------



## YoungMummy x

Becyboo__x said:


> *Is anyone elses 20week scan like mine  iv seen a few like mine but others seem to have all the body in  mines only got his head and like top of chest and he looks armless  x*


Mine was like that for my twins !x It was so annoying because there was Emily's head iin it and then Half of Luca's face :L x


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> YoungMummy_X - You said earlier that I to look at me
> that I look like a mummy - you actually just made my
> day! I've been worried about not being a good mummy :(
> Nice to know I'm not the only taller person about too!
> It's been impossible trying to get maternity jeans with
> a long enough leg length for me.. :haha:
> 
> awe! I worry all the time about not being a good mummy
> but I think almost everyone does!
> 
> ps. I stepped on a very tiny piece of glass last night, and now every time I step down it hurts! I just get get the piece out! any advice? lolClick to expand...

I worried too x Especially as I wondered if it would be harder with two babies x BUt you'll be a great mum x My Mum tells me everyday that im a great mum x :) x 

Omg x I did that as well ! Snap !!x I had to get my mum to take it out with tweezers x


----------



## YoungMummy x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Shaving legs? Whats that?! :haha:
> Pretty much became Jane from Tarzan lately! :winkwink: Lmao!
> 
> Just a little catch up now... Lol.
> 
> PreggoEgoo - So glad your baby shower went well!
> You'll have to send us some pics on here! :thumbup:
> && you asked whether LO's daddy is tall cuz I am..
> He's 6'3".. So my little princess isn't gonna be little! Lol.
> Not lookin forward to giving birth to a 8/9lb baby!
> (MW's prediction! Lol)
> 
> YoungMummy_X - You said earlier that I to look at me
> that I look like a mummy - you actually just made my
> day! I've been worried about not being a good mummy :(
> Nice to know I'm not the only taller person about too!
> It's been impossible trying to get maternity jeans with
> a long enough leg length for me.. :haha:
> 
> 
> All the pram pics are really nice btw! :thumbup:
> I've got a Graco travel system, it came as a gift
> from my parents so I dont know where it came from. :shrug:
> It's a 3 wheeler one and its quite high up cuz I'm tall
> and all! Lol. My grandparents have stored it as appraently
> its bad luck to keep it in the house or something..
> 
> Anyone from the UK had everything ok in getting the
> grants sorted and maternity allowances and things?
> I got my maternity allowance through today and it was
> less than 2 weeks processing time. Well impressed! :thumbup:
> Still waiting for the HIPP grant...
> 
> I think we need a little STM bump gallery in here sometime
> soon! :haha:
> 
> Love all you girlies!! //x

Awwww x I worried all the time x And I thought that since I would have two then I wouldnt be able to give enough attention to them both but its nothing like that x I decided not to start young mummy school as i call it until next year so they will be walking and past teething and all, so i wont miss first steps ect. :haha: So I can spend time with them all day everyday x :) x They are both starting to have a little giggle now !x Its very cute, if one giggles then the other starts ! I dont like it as much during the night :haha: if one cry's so does the other but only been up 6 times since they have been born ! wooop x :L x 

Try New Look and Mothercare x I went from a UK size 8 - 20 :O :( Still makes me cry :L x And they were just perfect x Also, getting several sizes bigger in normal clothes helps x !


----------



## YoungMummy x

PreggoEggo said:


> haha, So I didn't get many pictures from my shower, but all the gifts are sitting upstairs so I will just take a big picture of them to show you
> this is the stoller my dad got me, its really nice. It's kinda plan looking in the picture but in person it's really neat
> he got me a carseat + car seat adapter
> 
> I had an older car seat that was given to me,that I'm going to sell for like 10 or 20 bucks:)
> 
> anyway lol shaving my legs isn't fun! i did this weekend as well .:haha::haha:


Love it x! :) x Its so niceee x 

And I went to a salon and had it done :$ x I went to a nice one when i was away for a weekend and since i never went back they cant comment on me growing enough hair to give every bald person on the earth hair :L x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Is anyone elses 20week scan like mine  iv seen a few like mine but others seem to have all the body in  mines only got his head and like top of chest and he looks armless  x*

this is my 20 week scan ( I was like a week or so over 20 weeks tho), I few different views of Quintin they are a little blurry cause they are pictures of pictures
 



Attached Files:







21week.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8









21week3.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









21week2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6









21week5.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Is anyone elses 20week scan like mine  iv seen a few like mine but others seem to have all the body in  mines only got his head and like top of chest and he looks armless  x*
> 
> this is my 20 week scan ( I was like a week or so over 20 weeks tho), I few different views of Quintin they are a little blurry cause they are pictures of picturesClick to expand...

*Seriously i think im going to end up with mammoth of a baby  my mum and dad keep telling me if hes like me and my sister then hell be big cause we was 8lb and something.. but iv just looked at my growth chart in my notes and the estimate for 40weeks weight wise is 4100g and thats like 9lb! im petrified!  and your LO is like cute and perfect size in your scan pics mines head looks huge  *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe becyboo my doctor says Quintin is going to big, I get a growth scan next week so I will know more then lol
I was 9lbs myself.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im just that scared cause im only small and small built and everything lol and i cant imagine me being able to give birth to a big baby my body wont handle it and then i think ill have to have a c-section not like im bothered but i duno just is scary thinking about everything lol*


----------



## YoungMummy x

Glad to here your baby shower went well PreggoEggo x And you got the food done in time ! :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I DON'T want a c-sec at ALL.
lol the healing sounds like hell.
but in the end I will just want that baby out healthy so it doesn't matter lol

I know a girl who wouldn't let the doctor do c-section so they had to pull the baby out with forecepts and the baby's head got crushed and had a big slice down the babies face
I heard the baby is much better now but SCARY


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Double post


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh god thats terrible if it has to be done it does i wouldnt refuse a c-section i wouldnt want one but anything to get baby out safely and everything i wouldnt want baby being pulled out etc lol *


----------



## memysonand3

lol k so i have to share this i was sitting in the hospital bed and all the sudden the girls started to kick it was insain they litterally kicked my boobs up and i am not very small chested i was an E before i got pregnant sooooo yea lol that is alot of waight that they just kicked andddd i gained 5 pounds =)!!!! and i am supposed to get another ultra sound done in a few mins

im just as scared about the c-section =(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

everything will go well memsonand3, 
<3
another ultrasound? are they gonna tell you their weights again? you know what I noticed I don't know your real name! lol


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha, thats very true!! 
We're now on post 746 and only just knowing most of our names!
Typical! :haha:
I'm Sophie! :thumbup:
(Real name is Sophie-Clara but I CANNOT STAND IT...Lol.)

C-Section: REALLY DO NOT want one of these... :nope:
& Wanna try and stick to gas & air natural labour..
The thought of epidural petrifies me!! 
I reckon I'm just a wimp! :haha: Lol.

Along the line of scans, I don't think I've shown my little
princess in the STM thread! :dohh:

Here goes!

The first 2 pics are at 15 Weeks + 3 days. :baby:
The other 2 are at 20 Weeks + 2 days. :happydance::pink:

Can't wait to meet my little princess! <3

xXx
 



Attached Files:







15 Weeks +3...jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4









15 Weeks +3.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6









Summer-Brooke2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6









Summer-Brooke.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TattiesMum

Awww :D Another cute button nose :happydance:

I love the second one ... she looks like she's blowing bubbles :) :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel my names obvious cause of my username on here.. 

My names Rebeca-Clare spelt with one 'c' not two  lol
But get called BeCy/BeCyboo/Becks .. Only get the proper full name if im in trouble 

x*


----------



## annawrigley

sophie your scan pictures are great.. really clear :D xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hehe thanks girlies! :thumbup:
She's got my nose already! :haha:
Poor little girl! :nope: 

Anna - I didn't think my scans were as clear
as everyone else's. Can't see her arms in either :shrug:

You can see her ambilacal cord really clearly in
the last pic tho! I was like.. "Whats that?". . .
then realised...:dohh::haha:

1st Dec today - Only 24 days til Christmas! I'm
REALLY not organised... Gosh I gotta get my
hiney kicked in gear! :winkwink:

x


----------



## Jas029

Aww I wanna join in with the scan pictues!
I'll try and get some posted but I'll have to take the pics with my phone so it wont turn out that great.. I'll get one from all three ultrasounds I had because it's amazing how much he grew in those short little weeks! 

Also, My mom is going to call today about the 4d ultrasound thingy and hopefully get something scheduled next week maybe??
I don't know for sure.. She mentioned doing it monday but we have to take my sick cat to the vet that day and we might put her down and I wouldn't want to do both on the same day :cry:

I'll try and get some pics of the baby stuff as well.. I have this travel system thingy its like a stroller and a car seat and all this stuff all in one.. really fancy eddy bower brand or something.. It's over at my uncles but it's really nice looking I'll browse for a pic online but if I can't find one that looks like it I'll just have to wait til I go over to my uncles again! 
Expect the pictures by the end of the day! (If I remember :dohh:)
Also, Becky! Your bump is getting so big! My belly button is struggling to stay an innie.. Although Now that it's pushed out alot more then it used to be before I was pregnant I keep getting compliments on my belly button.. :wacko: People keep going "Ohh your belly button has a swirl that's so cute!!"
It's really weird.. :shrug: 
These days the big movements I feel from him now are mainly way down on my bladder or wayy up on my ribs.. My little boys stretching out!
Also, I was 7 pounds and born C-section.. If I HAD to do a c-section I think I could.. I was due on Halloween but I had the cord wrapped around my neck so they had to do a c section 3 days later.. Although my mom think they messed with some kinda nerve down there because ever since she had me she can't feel the last little bit of wee in her bladder when she goes (Sorry, TMI)
So I'd be kinda worried about that but we are talking 14 years ago here! Hopefully they've improved a little since then! 

And my names Jasmine.. But it's kinda obvious from my screen name.
All my friends call me Jas/Jassy but my family just seems to stick to Jasmine..


----------



## memysonand3

PreggoEggo said:


> everything will go well memsonand3,
> <3
> another ultrasound? are they gonna tell you their weights again? you know what I noticed I don't know your real name! lol
> I don't know any STMs real names
> lol My name is Rome which is short for Romana(Ro-mon-uh)

lol my name is ashley 
and they decided to not do the ultrasound yesterday =( :cry: which i dont understand because they were doing it to see if i need a c-section sooner rather than later


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> everything will go well memsonand3,
> <3
> another ultrasound? are they gonna tell you their weights again? you know what I noticed I don't know your real name! lol
> I don't know any STMs real names
> lol My name is Rome which is short for Romana(Ro-mon-uh)
> 
> lol my name is ashley
> and they decided to not do the ultrasound yesterday =( :cry: which i dont understand because they were doing it to see if i need a c-section sooner rather than laterClick to expand...

I don't understand why they didn't do one either .. :shrug:
I hope you get one soon! Hang in there just afew more weeks girlies! 
:hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

* i want my bump to stop growing or ill never get my figure back after lol! i dont notice any growth but then when i take a picture i look huge and i wanted to be huge really always said i did in 2nd tri but i now regret it cause i didnt realise how hard it would be spesh how much weight iv gained  oh dear

my belly button has just had it now but hopefully will look ok after birth  i keep getting just whole movements like body moving not kicks as much  i get the odd kick really hard in my ribs if anything! but as hes head down now still i think he pushs his head on my bladder hate it as makes me need a wee  but really i dont cause only a trickle comes out lol sorry TMI lol.. i feelt something strange lying in in bed last night aswell.. like say just above your pubic bone.. on my left side i feelt something that was long and hard feelt like a leg/arm or something but why would a leg or arm be there   x*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> * i want my bump to stop growing or ill never get my figure back after lol! i dont notice any growth but then when i take a picture i look huge and i wanted to be huge really always said i did in 2nd tri but i now regret it cause i didnt realise how hard it would be spesh how much weight iv gained  oh dear
> 
> my belly button has just had it now but hopefully will look ok after birth  i keep getting just whole movements like body moving not kicks as much  i get the odd kick really hard in my ribs if anything! but as hes head down now still i think he pushs his head on my bladder hate it as makes me need a wee  but really i dont cause only a trickle comes out lol sorry TMI lol.. i feelt something strange lying in in bed last night aswell.. like say just above your pubic bone.. on my left side i feelt something that was long and hard feelt like a leg/arm or something but why would a leg or arm be there   x*

I don't notice the growth either til I take pictures!
I have to turn constantly through out the night when Riley moves..
If I lay on my sides I feel what is either a head or a butt down there pushed up against my side.. So I can't sleep on that side because of that because it's a really annoying pressure so I turn over on my other side for awhile until that lump appears on that side aswell.. and so on!
Alot of my movements these days just seem to be far back.. He usually only kicks when I'm sitting down and my back pain that past few days has been HORRIBLE :cry:


----------



## memysonand3

lol i soooo understand the whole not wanting to get bigger lol im at that stage too i feel like elouisa is trying to crawl out my crotch if i wasnt afraid to have sex before i am now lol i am positive the guy would feel my little one moven around.... good thing i want nothing to do with THAT right now and i have lynette up playing with my ribs =/ not a good feeling and little sophia pretty much doen a happy dance lol at least that is what it feels like 


as for the long thing that could have been an arm if your LO is already head down it would make since


----------



## YoungMummy x

Becyboo__x said:


> * i want my bump to stop growing or ill never get my figure back after lol! i dont notice any growth but then when i take a picture i look huge and i wanted to be huge really always said i did in 2nd tri but i now regret it cause i didnt realise how hard it would be spesh how much weight iv gained  oh dear
> 
> my belly button has just had it now but hopefully will look ok after birth  i keep getting just whole movements like body moving not kicks as much  i get the odd kick really hard in my ribs if anything! but as hes head down now still i think he pushs his head on my bladder hate it as makes me need a wee  but really i dont cause only a trickle comes out lol sorry TMI lol.. i feelt something strange lying in in bed last night aswell.. like say just above your pubic bone.. on my left side i feelt something that was long and hard feelt like a leg/arm or something but why would a leg or arm be there   x*

Awwwww x And Ohh I think your close to labour ! :s that happened with me then !x and 4 days later i was having my babies :D x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Was really weird never feelt it before  was just long and hard lol but then moved after abit so it must have been an arm.. but i think he moves around from being head down to transverse but midwife says hes been head down since october and still is now  madness!

I shouldnt moan i only have 1 inside me you have 3 lol youll be feeling 10x worse then me lol .. 

I also cant sleep properley but i think im used to that now tossing and turning at night everytime he moves and if i lye on a side hes on hell kick me like saying 'Oi get off me lol' dont blame him tbh i would do the same if someone was doing it to me *


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *Was really weird never feelt it before  was just long and hard lol but then moved after abit so it must have been an arm.. but i think he moves around from being head down to transverse but midwife says hes been head down since october and still is now  madness!
> 
> I shouldnt moan i only have 1 inside me you have 3 lol youll be feeling 10x worse then me lol ..
> 
> I also cant sleep properley but i think im used to that now tossing and turning at night everytime he moves and if i lye on a side hes on hell kick me like saying 'Oi get off me lol' dont blame him tbh i would do the same if someone was doing it to me *

He does the same thing to me with the kicking!
He HATES any pressure on my bump, even if I just have a arm lightly resting ontop of my bump he kicks at it! It's barely any pressure at all I don't know HOW he could feel that! :wacko:
My last ultrasound he went NUTS in there, I was 21 weeks and so she was doing all the measurements of the organs and stuff.. 
He kicked at that thing like crazy! She pressed down really hard in some spots and he'd kick everywhere like crazy he didn't like it! :haha:

Speaking of ultrasounds, quick update.. My mom called the people but they were busy so she left a message so we're waiting for them to call back.. GAHH I hate waiting I want to make an appointment nowww!!! :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I thought youd have to wait a couple weeks to get in but i havent got a clue  i go for my scan friday  and i rang like the other week and just asked for a date i wanted  and they looked and then booked it me.. i spose not that many people have the scans at the same place and there usually open from 12 in afternoon til night time wel they are over here.. i cant wait for mine just hope i get some good pics of him hope hes not too big! if hes big i might  lool just for the fact ill be terrified of having him !*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *I thought youd have to wait a couple weeks to get in but i havent got a clue  i go for my scan friday  and i rang like the other week and just asked for a date i wanted  and they looked and then booked it me.. i spose not that many people have the scans at the same place and there usually open from 12 in afternoon til night time wel they are over here.. i cant wait for mine just hope i get some good pics of him hope hes not too big! if hes big i might  lool just for the fact ill be terrified of having him !*

She called back!!! :happydance:
Time to go ease drop on the conversation.. :blush:


----------



## Becyboo__x

:rofl:


----------



## Jas029

11AM on the 14th!!! :dance: :happydance:
Which is the same day as my next doctors appointment at 4PM.. Not to mention I need to do the blood sugar test thingy soon so I'll do that that day too.. A full day of baby stuff! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Woop ! 10days after mine heehee ..all baby stuff going on for me too friday got my scan and then christmas and baby shopping all day  then 15th/16th/17th iv got midwife hospital and health visitor!  then get to relax for christmas fiinally *


----------



## Jas029

Hehe! Oh right, Almost xmas.. I need to get my shoppin on! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Tell me about it i havent even started! not like baby needs anything for then cause hell get it all day hes born lol but i need to buy familys presents and get it all out the way! trees going up saturday too now my dad said so  FUNFUNFUN *


----------



## Jas029

Lol! Our tree usually doesn't get put up til like xmas eve.. My parents are so slow :dohh:


----------



## YoungMummy x

Did anyone know, just minutes after your baby is born, it starts to have sexual feelings ! And can have an erection and in some cases orgasm ! :O x Is that true, I readi it twice on different websites x! 


Does anyone think that is true x??


----------



## Becyboo__x

*WTF .. why would you even want to know that sorry but its abit stupid thing to read or even say.. *


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Lol! Our tree usually doesn't get put up til like xmas eve.. My parents are so slow :dohh:

*lol bless we usually put it up after my birthday always have but tbh its pointless having it up cause doesnt excatly do much  just looks pretty i guess*


----------



## YoungMummy x

Becyboo__x said:


> *WTF .. why would you even want to know that sorry but its abit stupid thing to read or even say.. *

Dunoo...just something I read on websites and in one book and wondered if anyone knew if it was truee x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah but seriously do you think many people will answer that ? thats something you would bring up somewhere else and when a child maybe hits the age they go through puberty? not talk about when your pregnant or a baby is still a baby .. your not going to turn around and go to your family/OH ooh 'tommys' got an erection are you  things you want to think about when you have your baby is the first smile and stuff like that *


----------



## YoungMummy x

Becyboo__x said:


> *Yeah but seriously do you think many people will answer that ? thats something you would bring up somewhere else and when a child maybe hits the age they go through puberty? not talk about when your pregnant or a baby is still a baby .. your not going to turn around and go to your family/OH ooh 'tommys' got an erection are you  things you want to think about when you have your baby is the first smile and stuff like that *

Hahaha x Yepp I get what you mean x I just thought it was a bit weird x


----------



## annawrigley

YoungMummy x said:


> Did anyone know, just minutes after your baby is born, it starts to have sexual feelings ! And can have an erection and in some cases orgasm ! :O x Is that true, I readi it twice on different websites x!
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that is true x??

they have erections but its not sexual xx



memysonand3 said:


> i feel like elouisa is trying to crawl out my crotch if i wasnt afraid to have sex before i am now lol i am positive the guy would feel my little one moven around

:rofl:

Becy.. I think i saw my LO's foot or something up near my rib, just noticed a weird bump and i touched it and it disappeared! haha well weird but i think that must've been what it was!

also.. jealous of you girls and your 4D scans!! id love one but just dont have the cash :( and wanna get baby stuff for my xmas pressies, ah well next time ey ;) xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hey everyone! 
I need to catch up! 
I will later! lol
I got that tea becy that you were talking about:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Anna-  it is weird i remember when i got a foot on my side i was freaked out was the proper shape of his actual foot was actually cute bu i put my hand there and he moved after abit i think hes going to be a fussy baby lol! And i havent exactly got the spare cash to have a 4d scan im just too impatient and havnt seen bubs in like 13weeks! im dying to see him lol mines costing me £135 15min dvd 20-50 pictures on a cd .. 6 x '6x4' prints of your choice 1 A4 print and then sexing if required but im going to see if theyll look for me anyway even though i already know  but the surestart grant kinda helped me out with the scan and is going to for xmas stuff  x

PreggoEggo-  its growing on me now i wasnt too keen on it to start with as im not keen on herbal teas but couple sugars its kinda ok  if its going to help when i go into labour with pushing etc then cant complain x*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *And i havent exactly got the spare cash to have a 4d scan im just too impatient and havnt seen bubs in like 13weeks! im dying to see him lol mines costing me £135 15min dvd 20-50 pictures on a cd .. 6 x '6x4' prints of your choice 1 A4 print and then sexing if required but im going to see if theyll look for me anyway even though i already know  but the surestart grant kinda helped me out with the scan and is going to for xmas stuff  x*

thats better than i thought actually, ihavent looked into it but i thought they were £180ish and didnt realise you got so much! if i have money spare from my sure start and HiPG i might go for it :blush: would be amazing i think xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *And i havent exactly got the spare cash to have a 4d scan im just too impatient and havnt seen bubs in like 13weeks! im dying to see him lol mines costing me £135 15min dvd 20-50 pictures on a cd .. 6 x '6x4' prints of your choice 1 A4 print and then sexing if required but im going to see if theyll look for me anyway even though i already know  but the surestart grant kinda helped me out with the scan and is going to for xmas stuff  x*
> 
> thats better than i thought actually, ihavent looked into it but i thought they were £180ish and didnt realise you got so much! if i have money spare from my sure start and HiPG i might go for it :blush: would be amazing i think xxClick to expand...


*It depends i dont know which place is near to you youll have to find out and if they have a website they usually do packages .. the one im going to in nottingham is packages from £45 to £200 but the £45 one doesnt have much and iv heard the £85 isnt as good so i went for the next one up  and they go upto 36 weeks where im going too but best time to go is 27-30 weeks i think but im going 33weeks lol see how it turns out i spose  xx*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *And i havent exactly got the spare cash to have a 4d scan im just too impatient and havnt seen bubs in like 13weeks! im dying to see him lol mines costing me £135 15min dvd 20-50 pictures on a cd .. 6 x '6x4' prints of your choice 1 A4 print and then sexing if required but im going to see if theyll look for me anyway even though i already know  but the surestart grant kinda helped me out with the scan and is going to for xmas stuff  x*
> 
> thats better than i thought actually, ihavent looked into it but i thought they were £180ish and didnt realise you got so much! if i have money spare from my sure start and HiPG i might go for it :blush: would be amazing i think xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> *It depends i dont know which place is near to you youll have to find out and if they have a website they usually do packages .. the one im going to in nottingham is packages from £45 to £200 but the £45 one doesnt have much and iv heard the £85 isnt as good so i went for the next one up  and they go upto 36 weeks where im going too but best time to go is 27-30 weeks i think but im going 33weeks lol see how it turns out i spose  xx*Click to expand...

oooh right :D whats it called i'll have a look online see if theres one near me xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think this ones only in nottingham i just had a look on it
www.windowtothewomb.co.uk

theres quite a few diff places but i made a thread about it and people just told me where around me there was places  x*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *I think this ones only in nottingham i just had a look on it
> www.windowtothewomb.co.uk
> 
> theres quite a few diff places but i made a thread about it and people just told me where around me there was places  x*

ahh kk thanks :thumbup: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I know what you guys are talking about not wanting to get any bigger my tattoo is starting to get really ruined, I will need someone to fix it (hopefully someone can)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thats what i worried about cause i was going to have a tattoo on one side of my belly when bubs is here with his foot prints on and stuff but i thought if i ever want another kid it will get ruined  .. im sure itll look fine after theres alot of people thats got tattoes same place as u and theres are fine  xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mines not fine:( I have a stretch mark that is making it split :(


----------



## Jas029

Ok.. The color/patterns different but I can't remember exactly what it looks like but this is the same thing!
https://www.babygiftsoutlet.com/images/large/eddie-bauer-adventurer-travel-system-stroller-westport_BG00493.jpg
Eddie Bauer travel system thingy.. they're like $200-300 brand new I believe but we got ours off somebody cheap and it never even was opened! :thumbup:

(Sorry about the size!)


----------



## memysonand3

a few pics


----------



## sma1588

memysonand3 said:


> View attachment 49967
> View attachment 49968
> a few pics

u cut ure hair?! or was this before and now its longer? hmmmmm im probly not looking at the dates from before but i like it longer its pretty


----------



## memysonand3

i choped it off and i like it longer to but bed rest in a hospital doesnt give you alot of time to groom yourself


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I like your hair longer too babe :thumbup:
. . . looks nice shorter though! :)

Your bump is really coming along too!
Spose 3 little bubba's in there isn't gonna give you
a small bump! :haha:

Completely love the Christmas shot <3
. . . so festive!! :D

___________________________________



I should get a update pic of my bump come
to think of it...
< < < The avatar pic was at 24 weeks. 
Like a month ago now! Lol. :haha:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

memysonand3 said:


> View attachment 49967
> View attachment 49968
> a few pics

*Your bumps coming along great! 

And i had my hair chopped shortish when i found out i was pregnant just because i thought i would want something easy to do and everything but its 10x as hard now mine is cause it sticks out at the back  so i have to straighten it still bit by bit  my hair wasnt as long as yours though but it was just past my shoulders now its like long at the sides and short at the back .. i miss my hair and it still dont seem to have grown much in the last 7 months  but you look nice with short or long hair its nice to have a change  xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Get a new piccy Sophie! wanna see !
i need to not take anymore til im like 34 weeks! cause bet everyones getting sick of my weekly ones  x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Ok.. The color/patterns different but I can't remember exactly what it looks like but this is the same thing!
> https://www.babygiftsoutlet.com/images/large/eddie-bauer-adventurer-travel-system-stroller-westport_BG00493.jpg
> Eddie Bauer travel system thingy.. they're like $200-300 brand new I believe but we got ours off somebody cheap and it never even was opened! :thumbup:
> 
> (Sorry about the size!)

*I was going to get one like that not the pattern etc but a graco one that looks the same style .. but it was like black basically lol or i could of got a creamy colour one but i changed my mind and stuck with the icandy lol 

but bargain if you got it cheaper and never opened!  x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:cake: Becy, it's your 18th tomorrow?!
Oh gosh, What a big celebration to have with
no booze! Especially being legal to have now too! :winkwink:
Ah that sucks... :nope:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*

tell me about it but 18th,christmas and new year i cant have a drink really  im going to at christmas but only 1 and then probs new year but only 1 again wont do much harm  

but i cant complain im going for a 4d scan friday for a birthday present  and then shopping after to buy all christmas stuff and last of baby stuff so least ill be doing something and i have a big chocolate cake!  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Argh im so angryy
+ so depressed :\

!!!!!!
does anybody mind if i rant!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Im guna rant anyway,
as some of you may of read before me and FOB was giving things another shot + got back together, 
so we are suposed to be back together, but he lets me down EVERY weekend! and goes out with his mates,
and i was babysitting saturday, he was ment to come after work. then told me he was going pub for a few + was going to come after, so i said fine just make sure u do..
but he went clubbing after, without even telling me i found out when i rang him that he was on his way there, and this club they go to, this girl was going, and i hate kieran around her! but he lied to me i found lods of stuff out ect ect.

i just feel so unhappy, i dont want him 2 let me down this weekend. 
i know he will be slagging it when he finish .. and i cant do anythinggg!
i really dont know what 2 do so much to this story + sorry to of gone onabit :\
but i barely see him as it is!x


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Im guna rant anyway,
> as some of you may of read before me and FOB was giving things another shot + got back together,
> so we are suposed to be back together, but he lets me down EVERY weekend! and goes out with his mates,
> and i was babysitting saturday, he was ment to come after work. then told me he was going pub for a few + was going to come after, so i said fine just make sure u do..
> but he went clubbing after, without even telling me i found out when i rang him that he was on his way there, and this club they go to, this girl was going, and i hate kieran around her! but he lied to me i found lods of stuff out ect ect.
> 
> i just feel so unhappy, i dont want him 2 let me down this weekend.
> i know he will be slagging it when he finish .. and i cant do anythinggg!
> i really dont know what 2 do so much to this story + sorry to of gone onabit :\
> but i barely see him as it is!x


*
tbh if hes going to be an arsehole and let you down everytime he says hell be there etc then id just play him at his own game but thats me.. i got back with FOB again not long ago to try it work everythin out and to him it probs all did but to me it wasnt so i ended it again and weve always been close mates so whatever happens wed stay that if owt.. but i never see him tbh cause we dont live exactly close.. but i cant say i can relate to what your FOB is doing cause mine dont go clubbing or anything  but if he did i would be same as you tbh but i get jealious too easy and think hell get drunk and forget about me etc .. i dont know what to say but give him this last chance this weekend and if he doesnt show up then hes not worth it just have some time away from him and if he wants to sort things hell come to you .. xx*


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> Im guna rant anyway,
> as some of you may of read before me and FOB was giving things another shot + got back together,
> so we are suposed to be back together, but he lets me down EVERY weekend! and goes out with his mates,
> and i was babysitting saturday, he was ment to come after work. then told me he was going pub for a few + was going to come after, so i said fine just make sure u do..
> but he went clubbing after, without even telling me i found out when i rang him that he was on his way there, and this club they go to, this girl was going, and i hate kieran around her! but he lied to me i found lods of stuff out ect ect.
> 
> i just feel so unhappy, i dont want him 2 let me down this weekend.
> i know he will be slagging it when he finish .. and i cant do anythinggg!
> i really dont know what 2 do so much to this story + sorry to of gone onabit :\
> but i barely see him as it is!x

im sorry but it sounds like he is walking all over you hun :(
and guys only do that if you let them. ( trust me i know!! haha)
you need to put your foot down and make him realise he cant carry on letting you down like that... or else end it. you never know, it might be for the best? i know that probably sounds hard to believe now but if someone had shown me a few months ago how happy i am now, without my ex, i would have left him!! i just never had the guts and like you hated the thought of him being a slag basically.. but its weird once youve not been with them a while you just dont care. i couldnt care less what he does anymore. hes the father of my baby so we talk about that obviously but thats the only contact we have and tbh i wouldnt have it any other way.
i hope you sort things ,, or ditch him! :hugs:
sorry if this wasnt much help
xxx


----------



## Amygirl

hey yall my names Amy im 15 i go to a private catholic high school & i dnt know hardly anyone whose a preg teen. its rare where i come from. and pretty sure i am preg..can u guys help me out at all with the early symptoms u experienced?? nd oh yea..mt parent would tweak if i was. :/


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwh Emzii babe :hugs:

It doesn't matter how much you try and make things work
as in most cases, a leopard can't change their spots!
If it's not meant to be then you can't really do much.
Sorry to sound unsensitive babe, I'm just being honest.

Xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Amygirl said:


> hey yall my names Amy im 15 i go to a private catholic high school & i dnt know hardly anyone whose a preg teen. its rare where i come from. and pretty sure i am preg..can u guys help me out at all with the early symptoms u experienced?? nd oh yea..mt parent would tweak if i was. :/

Hey Amy!
To be honest hun, symtoms don't neccassarily mean pregnancy!
The clearest way would to be a home pregnancy test.
ClearBlue Digital is the one I recommend.

I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was 8 weeks. The only
symptom I had was nausea. Haven't ever actually been sick. :shrug:
Don't worry about the "What If's" about telling your parents until
pregnancy is 100% determined. :thumbup:


Sorry Im not much help hun.
Best of luck. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I agree ^^

I didnt find out til i was like 6/7 weeks didnt even have any symtoms unfortunatly but i knew i might be cause i worked out that after i was ovulating and fertile when it all happened  and then i took a late clearblue digital test and said 3weeks+ lol didnt bother doing another but i did one at doctors and it was positive .. i would just do a test when its the right time and see that way best way  And i told my mum like after i did the test but she was fine with it and supportive as for my dad he flipped but hes calm now lol.. but dont worry about all that like what mummy.to.be said till you know for sure but aswell they cant make you do something you dont want to do if you are pregnant 'keeping or not' .. *


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ok, so really "different" question thats wayyyyy TMI but gotta ask this
cringey question...

So basically it's happened like 4 times now, I've found myself with huge
wet patches on my top where I've leaked colustrum. I've been using breast
pads but they're not very good & I still leak through. 
Anyone know any brand makes that actually help this really cringey topic?!

My youngest brother even asked what was on my top :blush:
I didn't know how to answer him! Eeeek!! :haha:

X


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Argh im so angryy
> + so depressed :\
> 
> !!!!!!
> does anybody mind if i rant!!

*Emzi 
wheres your ticker gone  i miss looking at how far along you are makes time go faster lol! whens your next scan do you know hun 
hope your feeling better now from earlier xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Ok, so really "different" question thats wayyyyy TMI but gotta ask this
> cringey question...
> 
> So basically it's happened like 4 times now, I've found myself with huge
> wet patches on my top where I've leaked colustrum. I've been using breast
> pads but they're not very good & I still leak through.
> Anyone know any brand makes that actually help this really cringey topic?!
> 
> My youngest brother even asked what was on my top :blush:
> I didn't know how to answer him! Eeeek!! :haha:
> 
> X


*
Oh deary me i havent had this problem yet but iv got like loads of breast pads but i cant say if there any good i just got some from boots and there brand.. but they look good there pink and quite big .. but  i cant help sorry maybe go into a store that sells them and ask them  if thats not too embarresing x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hehe thanks for that babe.

Anyone else had this? Or am I abnormal for having this?!
Eeeek!! :blush:

xXx


----------



## TattiesMum

No it's pretty normal Sophie ... your LO is in for a Feast! :D

You CAN get breast pads which are plastic backed, and they will stop the leaking through (you could even use cut up panty liners which are cheaper lol) ... the only problem is that they tend to make the skin on and around the nipple a bit soft and soggy (sorry lol), which isn't a good thing for breastfeeding later.

A better solution might be breast shells, which kind of collect the leakage so that you can pour it away (they just tuck inside your bra like the pads)

Or you could wear very dark coloured tops so that the damp patches don't show ;) :hugs:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i dont know where its gone! il have to do it again i think..

thankz girls..
he never ever used to be like this, like he spoils me rotton, christmas, birthdays valentines day + our 1 year annivershary.

:|
its like hes realy distante these past few weeks never texts and stuff always used to randomly fone me and stuff :\ i miss him so muchh !!! 
but i dont know whether hes scared? idk :| xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Might be the kind of ticker you was using sometimes they dont show i dont know 

And wel the FOB to mine was scared and he didnt know what to do or what to say and he ended up telling me he was scared and everything and he didnt know what his parents would say but they were actually fine about it and so were mine and now he cant wait for baby to come i think most guys get scared they soon come round to it all they just need time xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Happy Birthday Becy


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Happy Birthday Becy

* tomorrow heehee thanks got loads of early happy birthdays .. im not even bothered about tomorrow im more bothered about friday when i go for scan and shopping  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yer hes had timee!!
he said 2 me im not goin out until after christmas and newyear now, fair enuf just would rather have time just me and him cus not be much of that left!x


----------



## summerarmahni

:flower: i had my lil girl summer-jade wen i was 17 shes now 4 years old n totally gawjuss :) i am 30+1 weeks with mah gawjuss baby boy due on 10th feb 2010 and am a very happy single pringle :) xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:\ i no what u mean..
i wish kie wud open up 2 me.. but i cant seem 2 leave him and ignore him. its 2 hard.. n theres an excuse eachtime x


----------



## Jas029

There has been a boy on my ribs ALL DAY!
He's quite active today... :wacko:
My internets been really screwy the last few days making it impossible to try and read threads and stuff.. ugh 
Happy almost 18th! 
My cats being put down friday but I'll write a story about that somewhere else...
I'm getting fit for contacts Saturday/Going xmas shopping so..fun fun..
I'll get take pics of the scan pics right now! I ment to last night but my dad was around so I decided to wait til he went to bed but I have to have my light turned off after he goes to bed because it shines in his room so.. :dohh:
Didn't get it done..
Ugh I'm so tired!


----------



## Becyboo__x

* its my birthday yay heehee
its not my birthday over in the US yet though  
xx*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> * its my birthday yay heehee
> its not my birthday over in the US yet though
> xx*

I'll cheer for you in 5 1/2 more hours!:hugs:


----------



## Jas029

Ok, my cousin just said something that REALLY pissed me off!!!
She's 18, just turned she's my best friend and has been like a sister to me since she's an only child and I only have a half brother..
We grew up together and I LOVE her to death and the pregnancy was a huge shock for her because she didn't even know I was having sex!
But she's been with a guy for acouple months now, He's 20 and already has a kid who's like two or so with another woman.. He shares custody of the kid and I guess trying to get full custody I don't know the whole story..
She said his son already calls her mom and stuff and she watches him and stuff..
Like a week ago she texted me asking how I knew I was pregnant like what kind of symptoms I was having and stuff.. I was like... Whyyy?
She said she's gained like 6 pounds and has unexplained headaches and lower back aches.. Her AF wasn't even due yet so I told her to just wait and see if it comes..
Today I asked if she ever got her AF she said not yet and that it's due sometime this week.. She said she doesn't think she's pregnant though because she doesn't feel bad anymore.. So I asked what kind of protection she's using..
She said she's not using any....
...................:growlmad:!!!!!!!!
I went off on her saying how she should be using protection and stuff.. She said she knows and that they don't like condoms because neither can feel anything and that she's not on BC right now because she has to go to the doctors and she doesn't have time for that..
:dohh:
I'm just really disappointed in her, She knows better and she's gonna graduate this year and try and become a nurse.. Yet she's being so stupid and careless!!
I told her if she doesn't have time for BC then she definitely doesn't have time for a child! Not to mention condoms have 100s of different types for a REASON but she's like well when your in the heat of the moment you're really not thinking about that sorta thing... Which I can relate to :blush:
She started getting a little aggravated I think because she's like ok MOM I think I know more about that sorta stuff then you! (Because she's older she's always hated when I talk down to her about anything even if it IS something I have more experience in..She even gets annoyed if I call her hun!)
I told her she shouldn't let him near her until he wraps that thing!
I honestly don't want her making the same mistakes.. She knows better and she's like well he pulls out and stuff.. Pulling out DOES NOT work.. My L/O is proof of that!
I hope she understands what she's doing and starts using protection..
I've seen girls on here say the similar things and we b*tch them out about it.. But now that it's someone so close to me.. Gah! 
It's such a shame the way some girls (and guys) don't realise how important it is to use condoms, You don't want to be tied down with a L/O just yet! :nope:


----------



## memysonand3

Jas that is so dang true and i compleately understand where you are coming from i have had to deal with friends doing the same shit it is so frustrating when they dont listen and just realize we know what we are talken about we were the ones to go down the path of parenthood first


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> Jas that is so dang true and i compleately understand where you are coming from i have had to deal with friends doing the same shit it is so frustrating when they dont listen and just realize we know what we are talken about we were the ones to go down the path of parenthood first

I really hope she listens.. she's been active for years and has far more experience and when she found out I was pregnant she even told me she had unprotected sex MANY times and never got pregnant and I was so unlucky.. 
But she's with a guy that already has a kid, so quite obvious that it works! (Lol that sounds so immature but you know what I mean) 
I'd be happy for her if she got pregnant and we'd have kids not far apart but yet I'd kill her for going and making the exact same mistake I made(and that she's made tons of times apparently) :growlmad:
Don't get me wrong I love my L/O and wouldn't change anything that happened in the past but I still wish I would have been alittle smarter..
I just hope she waits and uses protection until then.. she agreed when I told her not to let him near her unless he has protection and so hopefully she listened..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> * its my birthday yay heehee
> its not my birthday over in the US yet though
> xx*

:happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh, I'm having such a bad day today:(


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:



> ugh, I'm having such a bad day today:(

aww whats wrong? :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ugh, I'm having such a bad day today:(
> 
> aww whats wrong? :hugs:Click to expand...

men problems:nope: . My ex came over last night. Hes not my FOB. We broke up just before I got pregnant, we were going to get engaged then I needed sometime to be young and free , but then I got pregnant with someone else baby.. so I havn't seen him in months, but he was really drunk and just showed up and it just opens all those feelings back up for me, and I just really miss him in my life.


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ugh, I'm having such a bad day today:(
> 
> aww whats wrong? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> men problems:nope: . My ex came over last night. Hes not my FOB. We broke up just before I got pregnant, we were going to get engaged then I needed sometime to be young and free , but then I got pregnant with someone else baby.. so I havn't seen him in months, but he was really drunk and just showed up and it just opens all those feelings back up for me, and I just really miss him in my life.Click to expand...

Aww it's ok!
Stay strong and hang in there, Just focus on your L/O :hugs:
Quick question, You said you broke up JUST before you got pregnant.
You're 100% it's not his right? Just checking!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im100% sure 
dates don't add up, 
last time we had sex was early april then had my period later that month then got pregnant in may


----------



## memysonand3

awww preggo i am sorry you have loven sent your way from over here <3 

jas i hate to say this but we cant fix the world for everybody my best friend fell pregnant and is 2 or 3 months pregnant and she has helped me with my son and she knew and i tried so dang hard to not let her get pregnant but i couldnt stop her and she litterally is my other half she and i ar like human and shadow cant seperate them


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> im100% sure
> dates don't add up,
> last time we had sex was early april then had my period later that month then got pregnant in may

Just checking! Feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> awww preggo i am sorry you have loven sent your way from over here <3
> 
> jas i hate to say this but we cant fix the world for everybody my best friend fell pregnant and is 2 or 3 months pregnant and she has helped me with my son and she knew and i tried so dang hard to not let her get pregnant but i couldnt stop her and she litterally is my other half she and i ar like human and shadow cant seperate them

That's how it is with my cousin... The fact that she hasn't gotten pregnant ever in the past relieves me but still.. I don't want her to have to learn from her own mistake that she should be using protection!


----------



## memysonand3

lol i know i am still pregnant and i have this guy that has been hitten on me for a while... and he asked me to be in the room when ihave my girls i had to tell him no but he is all like well how soon afterwords can you and i become physical i am like well i dont get my iud put in till 6 weeks so you will have to wait at least till then and he said he doesnt know if he can of cours he is totally being a guy and i told him hunny i cant afford to have anymore kids for a longggggggg longgggggg time we are either waiting or going to use condoms and he made a face at me that clearly showed how much he didnt want to do that but seriously i think i might go insain if he tries to get me pregnant 

oi sorry it is long but goodness i kinda needed to share that lol i am excited i didnt want to mention him untill i thought that things were progressing well and i think they are he cant wait for the girls to be born he wants me to move out by him he is in the air force and wants to get a place so that him and i and my many kids will all be close eek lol we have been talking for quite a while and he is a sweety


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how long have you been seeing/talking to him?:)


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> lol i know i am still pregnant and i have this guy that has been hitten on me for a while... and he asked me to be in the room when ihave my girls i had to tell him no but he is all like well how soon afterwords can you and i become physical i am like well i dont get my iud put in till 6 weeks so you will have to wait at least till then and he said he doesnt know if he can of cours he is totally being a guy and i told him hunny i cant afford to have anymore kids for a longggggggg longgggggg time we are either waiting or going to use condoms and he made a face at me that clearly showed how much he didnt want to do that but seriously i think i might go insain if he tries to get me pregnant
> 
> oi sorry it is long but goodness i kinda needed to share that lol i am excited i didnt want to mention him untill i thought that things were progressing well and i think they are he cant wait for the girls to be born he wants me to move out by him he is in the air force and wants to get a place so that him and i and my many kids will all be close eek lol we have been talking for quite a while and he is a sweety

He sounds kinda..Odd
definitely not like most guys :rofl:
You're about to have FOUR KIDS and he wants to have more with you?!
Is he CRAZY? 
Let him spend some time around you when you're trying to raise those 4 kids and see if he could really handle more! :wacko:


----------



## memysonand3

lol yes i know he sounds crazy and we met about 7 months ago but were strictly friends untill jared started pullen his shit then he stepped in and started to be that guy you know that helps you out and things start to develope and i think the same thing as you jas lol he needs to wait and help with these three little ones before he trys wanting one and i told him no kids with out a ring lol i dont want to get married to him yet it is WAYYYYY to soon but i wont have anymore kids i think or if i do i better be married when i do


----------



## memysonand3

*lol i should let him be the one to go xmas shoppen for them when they get older =) i could never use him like that but hell it would give him a perspective on kids*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ahhh I wish I could find someone like that to come sweep me off my feet!

The guys I've thought that were my *knight in shining armor *(E.g FOB)
just turned out to be _*a twat in tinfoil*_!! :haha:


____________________________________________________________

Jas babe, you know that no matter how much you tell someone about the
risks of not using protection - they'll do what they want anyways!
This is gonna sound harsh but if she doesn't listen to you then she'll have 
to learn the hard way & see for herself what it's all about. :hugs:
You're being amazing cousin for her tho hun. :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## memysonand3

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Ahhh I wish I could find someone like that to come sweep me off my feet!
> 
> The guys I've thought that were my *knight in shining armor *(E.g FOB)
> just turned out to be _*a twat in tinfoil*_!! :haha:


lol yea wbut i am so dang afraid that he will be a twat in tinfoil u know it just doesnt make since to me why he would say that and like just want to be with me or any of the crap that he has been tellin me


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hmmm, I think if there is any doubts what so ever - just take things REALLY
slowly, 1 day at a time.

&& all these questions your asking yourself - ask him!
I'm sure he'd be the best person to answer them!
Easier said than done I know but if you wanna know, 
asking won't cause any harm! :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for you babe, you and your bubbas deserve to be happy.
:hugs:

Xx


----------



## memysonand3

lol i know i am just soooooo cautious ever since jared has done the shit he has to me


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I'm cautious aswell - 
James really mucked with my head too.

Well i'm officially in a dialemma now and I feel like I know
you girlies well enough to tell my FOB story. 

We went to the same secondary school, he was a few years
above me. We never spoke but he was a friend of a friend.
Fancied him something rotten! :winkwink: After I left
school he contacted me on a website saying I was gorgeous
and didn't know who I was! We met at a pub and just clicked. :cloud9:

Me and James were together for just over 2 years, living
together at his parents house. I was working full time,
he was at college and working part-time. So our income
was great and he was getting a qualification! :thumbup:
That was about as good as it got.

At first, everything was amazing! I'd just finished secondary
school and started college! (Had to quit the course though
because I'm allergic to latex and it would be something I'd
be in close contact with most days :nope:) We'd go out for
meals, walks in the park and everything. Felt truely like a 
princess! Then about a month into the relationship it all went
down hill. He started getting violent with me, gambling, drinking
and taking drugs - all these expenses he paid for. So i was left
paying his rent aswell as mine etc etc. He then got himself into
debt from the gambling by £3,000 which I paid off (obviously
I had a full time job at this point) only for him to get it back up
again! :growlmad: Throughout all this I was still being beaten
black and blue with cuts and gashes, I was actually getting use
to it all! :dohh: Learnt how to use make-up to cover everything
the best I could. He'd stopped me having contact with all my 
family and friends also accusing me of cheating on him whilst at
work. :nope: I never did but sometimes I wish I had have done
now!! 

I found out that must have been his own guilt as he'd actually 
cheated on me twice with a girl he knew from work in her car.
Not long after that I found out I was pregnant for the first time.
I was 17 then and really didn't know what to do! I was scared
but excited.. . but he made me feel so bad that I went and had
my gorgeous little bubba aborted. :cry: He dragged me there
after giving me a punch in the face for "being stupid" as I was
"ruining his life" & he'd be there for me if I chose him over bubba.
Oh how I couldn't have been more fooled. :growlmad:

Even until this day, I can never forgive myself for doing that.

:cry::angel: Mummy's little angel :angel::cry:
8 weeks 3 days.

That was the 2nd September '08.

To help myself get over that, I booked and paid for a holiday for
the both of us to go to Sardinia in Aug '09 for a week! £2100,
I really splashed out as it would have been my first time abroad! :happydance:
I thought things were looking up.

His 20th birthday on 18th November '08, I was the only person
who'd made an effort to arrange anything. But he told me I was
to stay home whilst he went out with his work mates (which I 
knew aswell!) So I asked him why I couldn't go and he just said
that he didn't love me anymore. I broke down in tears. ( I was still
heartbroken about giving up on my bubba as it was!). ..
Once again he got violent and ended up breaking my hand. I told
the A&E people that I was play fighting with my cousin. :nope:
James's mum and dad never believed their son was being violent until
then as he always did it behind closed doors & I was scared of being
kicked out and made homeless. Plus I loved him! Don't ask me why! Lol.
Anyway, they told my parents who called the police. Stupidly I
refused to make a statement to protect him. :dohh:
From there I lived with my aunty for 2 weeks, then on agreement that
James went to anger management classes - I moved back in with him.
Another stupid mistake. :dohh:

The violence continued.

Christmas '08 came and I had done everything. Paid for everything
he wanted - booze, drugs, debt, gambling; just to keep him happy.
He knew I never agreed to drugs and everything as my childhood
upbringing wasn't good due to that! :growlmad:
I really wanted him to love me. :nope: I went and made a big effort
on his gifts (also paid for everyone elses gifts!) for him to give me
a gift of a bar of soap! :growlmad: Oh how I felt a fool. . .

Everything continued. The violence, debt, everything.
There was pretty much no longer any sexual side to the relationship
either unless it was to "sort him out". The last time me and him slept
together was when he was drunk and that was the first time in 2
months! Lol. The pullout method - Really doesn't work.
Around mid June - he broke up with me as he "didn't wanna hurt me
anymore". I moved out 2 weeks after that to live with my mums
first husband. A week after that I found out I was pregnant and moved
back in with my mum and step-dad after explaining everything.
Mum broke down in tears. :cry:

So throughout the pregnancy he's not really been there for me, been
to 1 scan after his mum forced him to. Then decided he wants a part of
my little princesses life but has a new girlfriend who I'm told I "have
to accept as she's gonna be in my life" :growlmad: I don't want 
Summer-Brooke to have another mummy!! :cry: I also text him to
keep him updated on how I am and how bubba is. I even told him about
when I had to go on the delivery ward when I was 25 weeks. Each
time - I hear nothing from him.
I'm petrifed that he might hurt her like he hurt me. I don't want him to
let her down. Ive been told that the best thing to do would be to cut
him out completely but I was bought up never knowing my real dad as
my mum doesnt know who he is either.

I really don't know what to do, sorry about the wayyyy too long story! :nope:
Any advice would REALLY be appriciated.

xXx


----------



## Amygirl

*thanx Mummy.To.Be! helped alot. took tests tht all came back neg but still having symptoms so i went to doctor nd they said that the blood tests came back positive! parents surprized me...not too mad. moms actually kinda excited i think! *


----------



## Amygirl

and your story interested me alot. it isnt similar to what im going through but my guy has most of the same issues. hes into drugs alchohol...etc. im not. this makes things really frustrating for me too:(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Ahhh I wish I could find someone like that to come sweep me off my feet!
> 
> The guys I've thought that were my *knight in shining armor *(E.g FOB)
> just turned out to be _*a twat in tinfoil*_!! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> xXx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I'm cautious aswell -
> James really mucked with my head too.
> 
> Well i'm officially in a dialemma now and I feel like I know
> you girlies well enough to tell my FOB story.
> 
> We went to the same secondary school, he was a few years
> above me. We never spoke but he was a friend of a friend.
> Fancied him something rotten! :winkwink: After I left
> school he contacted me on a website saying I was gorgeous
> and didn't know who I was! We met at a pub and just clicked. :cloud9:
> 
> Me and James were together for just over 2 years, living
> together at his parents house. I was working full time,
> he was at college and working part-time. So our income
> was great and he was getting a qualification! :thumbup:
> That was about as good as it got.
> 
> At first, everything was amazing! I'd just finished secondary
> school and started college! (Had to quit the course though
> because I'm allergic to latex and it would be something I'd
> be in close contact with most days :nope:) We'd go out for
> meals, walks in the park and everything. Felt truely like a
> princess! Then about a month into the relationship it all went
> down hill. He started getting violent with me, gambling, drinking
> and taking drugs - all these expenses he paid for. So i was left
> paying his rent aswell as mine etc etc. He then got himself into
> debt from the gambling by £3,000 which I paid off (obviously
> I had a full time job at this point) only for him to get it back up
> again! :growlmad: Throughout all this I was still being beaten
> black and blue with cuts and gashes, I was actually getting use
> to it all! :dohh: Learnt how to use make-up to cover everything
> the best I could. He'd stopped me having contact with all my
> family and friends also accusing me of cheating on him whilst at
> work. :nope: I never did but sometimes I wish I had have done
> now!!
> 
> I found out that must have been his own guilt as he'd actually
> cheated on me twice with a girl he knew from work in her car.
> Not long after that I found out I was pregnant for the first time.
> I was 17 then and really didn't know what to do! I was scared
> but excited.. . but he made me feel so bad that I went and had
> my gorgeous little bubba aborted. :cry: He dragged me there
> after giving me a punch in the face for "being stupid" as I was
> "ruining his life" & he'd be there for me if I chose him over bubba.
> Oh how I couldn't have been more fooled. :growlmad:
> 
> Even until this day, I can never forgive myself for doing that.
> 
> :cry::angel: Mummy's little angel :angel::cry:
> 8 weeks 3 days.
> 
> That was the 2nd September '08.
> 
> To help myself get over that, I booked and paid for a holiday for
> the both of us to go to Sardinia in Aug '09 for a week! £2100,
> I really splashed out as it would have been my first time abroad! :happydance:
> I thought things were looking up.
> 
> His 20th birthday on 18th November '08, I was the only person
> who'd made an effort to arrange anything. But he told me I was
> to stay home whilst he went out with his work mates (which I
> knew aswell!) So I asked him why I couldn't go and he just said
> that he didn't love me anymore. I broke down in tears. ( I was still
> heartbroken about giving up on my bubba as it was!). ..
> Once again he got violent and ended up breaking my hand. I told
> the A&E people that I was play fighting with my cousin. :nope:
> James's mum and dad never believed their son was being violent until
> then as he always did it behind closed doors & I was scared of being
> kicked out and made homeless. Plus I loved him! Don't ask me why! Lol.
> Anyway, they told my parents who called the police. Stupidly I
> refused to make a statement to protect him. :dohh:
> From there I lived with my aunty for 2 weeks, then on agreement that
> James went to anger management classes - I moved back in with him.
> Another stupid mistake. :dohh:
> 
> The violence continued.
> 
> Christmas '08 came and I had done everything. Paid for everything
> he wanted - booze, drugs, debt, gambling; just to keep him happy.
> He knew I never agreed to drugs and everything as my childhood
> upbringing wasn't good due to that! :growlmad:
> I really wanted him to love me. :nope: I went and made a big effort
> on his gifts (also paid for everyone elses gifts!) for him to give me
> a gift of a bar of soap! :growlmad: Oh how I felt a fool. . .
> 
> Everything continued. The violence, debt, everything.
> There was pretty much no longer any sexual side to the relationship
> either unless it was to "sort him out". The last time me and him slept
> together was when he was drunk and that was the first time in 2
> months! Lol. The pullout method - Really doesn't work.
> Around mid June - he broke up with me as he "didn't wanna hurt me
> anymore". I moved out 2 weeks after that to live with my mums
> first husband. A week after that I found out I was pregnant and moved
> back in with my mum and step-dad after explaining everything.
> Mum broke down in tears. :cry:
> 
> So throughout the pregnancy he's not really been there for me, been
> to 1 scan after his mum forced him to. Then decided he wants a part of
> my little princesses life but has a new girlfriend who I'm told I "have
> to accept as she's gonna be in my life" :growlmad: I don't want
> Summer-Brooke to have another mummy!! :cry: I also text him to
> keep him updated on how I am and how bubba is. I even told him about
> when I had to go on the delivery ward when I was 25 weeks. Each
> time - I hear nothing from him.
> I'm petrifed that he might hurt her like he hurt me. I don't want him to
> let her down. Ive been told that the best thing to do would be to cut
> him out completely but I was bought up never knowing my real dad as
> my mum doesnt know who he is either.
> 
> I really don't know what to do, sorry about the wayyyy too long story! :nope:
> Any advice would REALLY be appriciated.
> 
> xXx

your story made my eyes water,I'm so sorry for everything he ever put you through :hugs:


for the girls who have FOBs who have problems with drugs are you worried about if there is a genetic connection?


----------



## Emma.Gi

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I'm cautious aswell -
> James really mucked with my head too.
> 
> Well i'm officially in a dialemma now and I feel like I know
> you girlies well enough to tell my FOB story.
> 
> We went to the same secondary school, he was a few years
> above me. We never spoke but he was a friend of a friend.
> Fancied him something rotten! :winkwink: After I left
> school he contacted me on a website saying I was gorgeous
> and didn't know who I was! We met at a pub and just clicked. :cloud9:
> 
> Me and James were together for just over 2 years, living
> together at his parents house. I was working full time,
> he was at college and working part-time. So our income
> was great and he was getting a qualification! :thumbup:
> That was about as good as it got.
> 
> At first, everything was amazing! I'd just finished secondary
> school and started college! (Had to quit the course though
> because I'm allergic to latex and it would be something I'd
> be in close contact with most days :nope:) We'd go out for
> meals, walks in the park and everything. Felt truely like a
> princess! Then about a month into the relationship it all went
> down hill. He started getting violent with me, gambling, drinking
> and taking drugs - all these expenses he paid for. So i was left
> paying his rent aswell as mine etc etc. He then got himself into
> debt from the gambling by £3,000 which I paid off (obviously
> I had a full time job at this point) only for him to get it back up
> again! :growlmad: Throughout all this I was still being beaten
> black and blue with cuts and gashes, I was actually getting use
> to it all! :dohh: Learnt how to use make-up to cover everything
> the best I could. He'd stopped me having contact with all my
> family and friends also accusing me of cheating on him whilst at
> work. :nope: I never did but sometimes I wish I had have done
> now!!
> 
> I found out that must have been his own guilt as he'd actually
> cheated on me twice with a girl he knew from work in her car.
> Not long after that I found out I was pregnant for the first time.
> I was 17 then and really didn't know what to do! I was scared
> but excited.. . but he made me feel so bad that I went and had
> my gorgeous little bubba aborted. :cry: He dragged me there
> after giving me a punch in the face for "being stupid" as I was
> "ruining his life" & he'd be there for me if I chose him over bubba.
> Oh how I couldn't have been more fooled. :growlmad:
> 
> Even until this day, I can never forgive myself for doing that.
> 
> :cry::angel: Mummy's little angel :angel::cry:
> 8 weeks 3 days.
> 
> That was the 2nd September '08.
> 
> To help myself get over that, I booked and paid for a holiday for
> the both of us to go to Sardinia in Aug '09 for a week! £2100,
> I really splashed out as it would have been my first time abroad! :happydance:
> I thought things were looking up.
> 
> His 20th birthday on 18th November '08, I was the only person
> who'd made an effort to arrange anything. But he told me I was
> to stay home whilst he went out with his work mates (which I
> knew aswell!) So I asked him why I couldn't go and he just said
> that he didn't love me anymore. I broke down in tears. ( I was still
> heartbroken about giving up on my bubba as it was!). ..
> Once again he got violent and ended up breaking my hand. I told
> the A&E people that I was play fighting with my cousin. :nope:
> James's mum and dad never believed their son was being violent until
> then as he always did it behind closed doors & I was scared of being
> kicked out and made homeless. Plus I loved him! Don't ask me why! Lol.
> Anyway, they told my parents who called the police. Stupidly I
> refused to make a statement to protect him. :dohh:
> From there I lived with my aunty for 2 weeks, then on agreement that
> James went to anger management classes - I moved back in with him.
> Another stupid mistake. :dohh:
> 
> The violence continued.
> 
> Christmas '08 came and I had done everything. Paid for everything
> he wanted - booze, drugs, debt, gambling; just to keep him happy.
> He knew I never agreed to drugs and everything as my childhood
> upbringing wasn't good due to that! :growlmad:
> I really wanted him to love me. :nope: I went and made a big effort
> on his gifts (also paid for everyone elses gifts!) for him to give me
> a gift of a bar of soap! :growlmad: Oh how I felt a fool. . .
> 
> Everything continued. The violence, debt, everything.
> There was pretty much no longer any sexual side to the relationship
> either unless it was to "sort him out". The last time me and him slept
> together was when he was drunk and that was the first time in 2
> months! Lol. The pullout method - Really doesn't work.
> Around mid June - he broke up with me as he "didn't wanna hurt me
> anymore". I moved out 2 weeks after that to live with my mums
> first husband. A week after that I found out I was pregnant and moved
> back in with my mum and step-dad after explaining everything.
> Mum broke down in tears. :cry:
> 
> So throughout the pregnancy he's not really been there for me, been
> to 1 scan after his mum forced him to. Then decided he wants a part of
> my little princesses life but has a new girlfriend who I'm told I "have
> to accept as she's gonna be in my life" :growlmad: I don't want
> Summer-Brooke to have another mummy!! :cry: I also text him to
> keep him updated on how I am and how bubba is. I even told him about
> when I had to go on the delivery ward when I was 25 weeks. Each
> time - I hear nothing from him.
> I'm petrifed that he might hurt her like he hurt me. I don't want him to
> let her down. Ive been told that the best thing to do would be to cut
> him out completely but I was bought up never knowing my real dad as
> my mum doesnt know who he is either.
> 
> I really don't know what to do, sorry about the wayyyy too long story! :nope:
> Any advice would REALLY be appriciated.
> 
> xXx

God Sophie, I am so sorry :( That must of been so horrible :hugs: I am glad you are out of there now, with a gorgeous daughter on the way :cloud9:


----------



## annawrigley

sophie i dont know what to say :( im so glad you're out of it now! i was in a very similar relationship and i have no idea what kept me with him or why i still loved him.. but its hard to explain when you dont even know yourself right?
your little girl is all that matters now :hugs:
im so sorry you had to go through that

and preggo, yes i do worry, my ex didnt have a problem with drugs (although he dabbled) but had serious anger problems, as did his father who he never saw so i do wonder if its genetic. i hope not. :( dont know how id handle my LO turning out like his dad :(
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my FOB has drug and anger problems, and I worry so much about my son being like that.


----------



## annawrigley

what everyone is saying to me is just that i will be the "main" parent in his life, he will live with me, yea he will see his dad but i will be raising him... hes more likely to be brought up how i bring him up and not due to what hes genetically predisposed to be like.
fingers crossed. all we can do is try x


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I'm cautious aswell -
> James really mucked with my head too.
> 
> Well i'm officially in a dialemma now and I feel like I know
> you girlies well enough to tell my FOB story.
> 
> We went to the same secondary school, he was a few years
> above me. We never spoke but he was a friend of a friend.
> Fancied him something rotten! :winkwink: After I left
> school he contacted me on a website saying I was gorgeous
> and didn't know who I was! We met at a pub and just clicked. :cloud9:
> 
> Me and James were together for just over 2 years, living
> together at his parents house. I was working full time,
> he was at college and working part-time. So our income
> was great and he was getting a qualification! :thumbup:
> That was about as good as it got.
> 
> At first, everything was amazing! I'd just finished secondary
> school and started college! (Had to quit the course though
> because I'm allergic to latex and it would be something I'd
> be in close contact with most days :nope:) We'd go out for
> meals, walks in the park and everything. Felt truely like a
> princess! Then about a month into the relationship it all went
> down hill. He started getting violent with me, gambling, drinking
> and taking drugs - all these expenses he paid for. So i was left
> paying his rent aswell as mine etc etc. He then got himself into
> debt from the gambling by £3,000 which I paid off (obviously
> I had a full time job at this point) only for him to get it back up
> again! :growlmad: Throughout all this I was still being beaten
> black and blue with cuts and gashes, I was actually getting use
> to it all! :dohh: Learnt how to use make-up to cover everything
> the best I could. He'd stopped me having contact with all my
> family and friends also accusing me of cheating on him whilst at
> work. :nope: I never did but sometimes I wish I had have done
> now!!
> 
> I found out that must have been his own guilt as he'd actually
> cheated on me twice with a girl he knew from work in her car.
> Not long after that I found out I was pregnant for the first time.
> I was 17 then and really didn't know what to do! I was scared
> but excited.. . but he made me feel so bad that I went and had
> my gorgeous little bubba aborted. :cry: He dragged me there
> after giving me a punch in the face for "being stupid" as I was
> "ruining his life" & he'd be there for me if I chose him over bubba.
> Oh how I couldn't have been more fooled. :growlmad:
> 
> Even until this day, I can never forgive myself for doing that.
> 
> :cry::angel: Mummy's little angel :angel::cry:
> 8 weeks 3 days.
> 
> That was the 2nd September '08.
> 
> To help myself get over that, I booked and paid for a holiday for
> the both of us to go to Sardinia in Aug '09 for a week! £2100,
> I really splashed out as it would have been my first time abroad! :happydance:
> I thought things were looking up.
> 
> His 20th birthday on 18th November '08, I was the only person
> who'd made an effort to arrange anything. But he told me I was
> to stay home whilst he went out with his work mates (which I
> knew aswell!) So I asked him why I couldn't go and he just said
> that he didn't love me anymore. I broke down in tears. ( I was still
> heartbroken about giving up on my bubba as it was!). ..
> Once again he got violent and ended up breaking my hand. I told
> the A&E people that I was play fighting with my cousin. :nope:
> James's mum and dad never believed their son was being violent until
> then as he always did it behind closed doors & I was scared of being
> kicked out and made homeless. Plus I loved him! Don't ask me why! Lol.
> Anyway, they told my parents who called the police. Stupidly I
> refused to make a statement to protect him. :dohh:
> From there I lived with my aunty for 2 weeks, then on agreement that
> James went to anger management classes - I moved back in with him.
> Another stupid mistake. :dohh:
> 
> The violence continued.
> 
> Christmas '08 came and I had done everything. Paid for everything
> he wanted - booze, drugs, debt, gambling; just to keep him happy.
> He knew I never agreed to drugs and everything as my childhood
> upbringing wasn't good due to that! :growlmad:
> I really wanted him to love me. :nope: I went and made a big effort
> on his gifts (also paid for everyone elses gifts!) for him to give me
> a gift of a bar of soap! :growlmad: Oh how I felt a fool. . .
> 
> Everything continued. The violence, debt, everything.
> There was pretty much no longer any sexual side to the relationship
> either unless it was to "sort him out". The last time me and him slept
> together was when he was drunk and that was the first time in 2
> months! Lol. The pullout method - Really doesn't work.
> Around mid June - he broke up with me as he "didn't wanna hurt me
> anymore". I moved out 2 weeks after that to live with my mums
> first husband. A week after that I found out I was pregnant and moved
> back in with my mum and step-dad after explaining everything.
> Mum broke down in tears. :cry:
> 
> So throughout the pregnancy he's not really been there for me, been
> to 1 scan after his mum forced him to. Then decided he wants a part of
> my little princesses life but has a new girlfriend who I'm told I "have
> to accept as she's gonna be in my life" :growlmad: I don't want
> Summer-Brooke to have another mummy!! :cry: I also text him to
> keep him updated on how I am and how bubba is. I even told him about
> when I had to go on the delivery ward when I was 25 weeks. Each
> time - I hear nothing from him.
> I'm petrifed that he might hurt her like he hurt me. I don't want him to
> let her down. Ive been told that the best thing to do would be to cut
> him out completely but I was bought up never knowing my real dad as
> my mum doesnt know who he is either.
> 
> I really don't know what to do, sorry about the wayyyy too long story! :nope:
> Any advice would REALLY be appriciated.
> 
> xXx

And I thought my story was a tear jerker! :hugs:
I've never shared the story about my O/H... I don't plan on it.. Lets just say I was being a rebellious teenager and was sneaking out at night to see him..
Huge shocker to my parents when I got pregnant..

I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that hun but you made it out alive and you have your gorgeous little girl on the way! :hugs:
I wouldn't let him near you or your L/O! Get the court involved if you have to.. My father was abusive to me and I have some horrible memories growing up and if I ever see him treat my son the same and try to raise him like he raised me I'm moving the hell out and not letting him see his grandson until he realizes what he's done!


----------



## Jas029

My FOB isn't even a bad guy..
He's sweet and caring and wants to be there for me and Riley..
He still wants to be with me and it kills him that he never gets to see me.. Ofcorse there's other reasons he can't see me but I honestly don't feel like telling that story because not everyone will see my side of it and I don't want any judgement! (Ofcorse not from you girls, But any snooper that comes in and reads it)
It's probably just the pregnancy but everything about him annoys me, even looking at a picture of him makes my skin crawl..
Ugh I hate feeling this way because he wants to be with me so bad and he's very touchy which is one of the reasons I can't even stand being around him because he ALWAYS has his hands on me and it just irritates the crap outta me..
We might end up together someday when I'm not jacked up on pregnancy hormones but he's never really been the kinda guy I go for anyway..

Also about worrying about your L/O turning out like the father, that's one thing I love about being due in February! Pisces! So sweet and loving, I hope my son turns out like a Pisces..
His fathers a cancer and I'm scorpio.. (Which both fits us perfectly)
So hopefully I'll get a sweet little fish boy! :haha:


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> what everyone is saying to me is just that i will be the "main" parent in his life, he will live with me, yea he will see his dad but i will be raising him... *hes more likely to be brought up how i bring him up and not due to what hes genetically predisposed to be like.
> fingers crossed.* all we can do is try x

I agree, My dad raised me tough so I came out tough(Ofcorse I'm a scorpio anyway :haha:)
My moms a cancer though and is the sweetest person you will meet, I'm so glad to have her supporting me with everything and thanks to her I'm not ALL bad :haha:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

To be honest, I don't know my dad as I said so I can't really comment on
whether my little princess will turn out like him because I simply
don't know him! :haha: I'll bring her up the best I can and hope for the best.
I know I'll be proud of her no matter what. :happydance:

I'm a Taurus & FOB is a Scorpio - 2 stubborn star signs! :haha:
&& my gosh don't I know it's been passed to LO already! :winkwink:

Thank you all so much for your opinions on my FOB situation, 
it's not exactly the easiest thing to talk about as it makes me cry. Lol.
Damn pregnancy hormones! :haha:


Jas - You'll know whats best to do about your LO's FOB when the time
is right. :hugs:
Until bubba Riley is here, I don't think you're truely gonna know how to
feel about FOB. Your main priority is to keep you and your gorgeous 
little man safe and happy. We're all here for you if you need help with
anything! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## memysonand3

i was in a some what similar situation instead of it being physical abuse it was mental wich was even harder for me i could take a punch any day compaired to being mentally abused i suffer from cronic depression and i have verry bad thougths that run through my head and he knew that so he would play on all that =( he did try to hit me once and when i got a bruse his dad kicked his ass he never tuched me again in a violent way but i stood by his side even while he cheated and i lived with him took care of him he always was coming home drunk and high =( he wanted me to take care of him and then when he started to sober up from the night out he would get a little agressive sexually and want it even if i was in no way in the mood or if i was asleep he would wake me up and all that fun stuff =/ he really was quite a loser and yet i still love him and i get so damn excited when he calls it makes me mad that i still have those feelings for him it has taken me a good year of counciling to get over the who emotional abuse and yet it seems like i just want to go back into that situation i have told him before that if he asked me to marry him i still would say yes.... i love him and yet he doesnt care it sucks and that is why i am cautious i dont want to be hurt again and i really dont think anybody could hurt me as bad as he did because he still holds my heart =( as for the kids coming out messed uo i dont think so my son was concived while jared was high and drunk and i was just becoming sober and he is the most amazing little boy iv met yet


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> To be honest, I don't know my dad as I said so I can't really comment on
> whether my little princess will turn out like him because I simply
> don't know him! :haha: I'll bring her up the best I can and hope for the best.
> I know I'll be proud of her no matter what. :happydance:
> 
> I'm a Taurus & FOB is a Scorpio - 2 stubborn star signs! :haha:
> && my gosh don't I know it's been passed to LO already! :winkwink:
> 
> Thank you all so much for your opinions on my FOB situation,
> it's not exactly the easiest thing to talk about as it makes me cry. Lol.
> Damn pregnancy hormones! :haha:
> 
> 
> Jas - You'll know whats best to do about your LO's FOB when the time
> is right. :hugs:
> Until bubba Riley is here, I don't think you're truely gonna know how to
> feel about FOB. Your main priority is to keep you and your gorgeous
> little man safe and happy. We're all here for you if you need help with
> anything! :hugs:
> 
> xXx

Aww :hugs:
I really don't think I want to be with him but I guess I can't really find out til after I give birth and these hormones go away!
I really want him to be there though as the father.. There's just other things getting in the way of that :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> i was in a some what similar situation instead of it being physical abuse it was mental wich was even harder for me i could take a punch any day compaired to being mentally abused i suffer from cronic depression and i have verry bad thougths that run through my head and he knew that so he would play on all that =( he did try to hit me once and when i got a bruse his dad kicked his ass he never tuched me again in a violent way but i stood by his side even while he cheated and i lived with him took care of him he always was coming home drunk and high =( he wanted me to take care of him and then when he started to sober up from the night out he would get a little agressive sexually and want it even if i was in no way in the mood or if i was asleep he would wake me up and all that fun stuff =/ he really was quite a loser and yet i still love him and i get so damn excited when he calls it makes me mad that i still have those feelings for him it has taken me a good year of counciling to get over the who emotional abuse and yet it seems like i just want to go back into that situation i have told him before that if he asked me to marry him i still would say yes.... i love him and yet he doesnt care it sucks and that is why i am cautious i dont want to be hurt again and i really dont think anybody could hurt me as bad as he did because he still holds my heart =( as for the kids coming out messed uo i dont think so my son was concived while jared was high and drunk and i was just becoming sober and he is the most amazing little boy iv met yet

I never understand why us women love men who treat us mean :( but lots of seem to , :shrug:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Hey I'm Stephanie:)
I'm 17 and I'm about 15 weeks pregnant ( the estimation I got from the dr. at the clinic I went to, to confirm the pregnancy, I'm still waiting to tell my mom and go to a regular ob)
The father and I broke up before I found out I was pregnant and he is refusing to believe that I am. 
But I'm doing just fine without him and I can't wait until my little blessing is here :)
I'm so excited to finally be able to talk to others who know what I'm going through and have already gone through it lol


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Hey I'm Stephanie:)
> I'm 17 and I'm about 15 weeks pregnant ( the estimation I got from the dr. at the clinic I went to, to confirm the pregnancy, I'm still waiting to tell my mom and go to a regular ob)
> The father and I broke up before I found out I was pregnant and he is refusing to believe that I am.
> But I'm doing just fine without him and I can't wait until my little blessing is here :)
> I'm so excited to finally be able to talk to others who know what I'm going through and have already gone through it lol

Welcome to STM! :hugs:
If you ever need to rant about the father here's the place to do it! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> Hey I'm Stephanie:)
> I'm 17 and I'm about 15 weeks pregnant ( the estimation I got from the dr. at the clinic I went to, to confirm the pregnancy, I'm still waiting to tell my mom and go to a regular ob)
> The father and I broke up before I found out I was pregnant and he is refusing to believe that I am.
> But I'm doing just fine without him and I can't wait until my little blessing is here :)
> I'm so excited to finally be able to talk to others who know what I'm going through and have already gone through it lol

you have such a good attitude considering what a prick the FOB is being! glad you're excited :D have you booked an appointment with the doc yet?xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Thanks for the welcome!
The father has really been making me upset lately, he knew there was a possibility I was pregnant before we broke up and I was going to tell him the morning we broke ( which was a shock to me) I've tried a bunch of times the past few weeks to talk to him and he continues to ignore me, rumors are starting to go around my school because I'm starting to show and I really want him to hear it from me before he hears it from someone else, even though I"m pretty sure he might already know and if he does it frustrates me even more that he hasn't even attempted to talk to me about it! Idk if I should just give up trying to talk to him or keep trying.
P.S Sorry for ranting lol


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Hey I'm Stephanie:)
> I'm 17 and I'm about 15 weeks pregnant ( the estimation I got from the dr. at the clinic I went to, to confirm the pregnancy, I'm still waiting to tell my mom and go to a regular ob)
> The father and I broke up before I found out I was pregnant and he is refusing to believe that I am.
> But I'm doing just fine without him and I can't wait until my little blessing is here :)
> I'm so excited to finally be able to talk to others who know what I'm going through and have already gone through it lol
> 
> you have such a good attitude considering what a prick the FOB is being! glad you're excited :D have you booked an appointment with the doc yet?xxClick to expand...

 Not yet, I know I need to very soon, I really wanna make sure that the baby is okay and get an exact due date etc. I"m just really scared about telling my mom.


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> The father has really been making me upset lately, he knew there was a possibility I was pregnant before we broke up and I was going to tell him the morning we broke ( which was a shock to me) I've tried a bunch of times the past few weeks to talk to him and he continues to ignore me, rumors are starting to go around my school because I'm starting to show and I really want him to hear it from me before he hears it from someone else, even though I"m pretty sure he might already know and if he does it frustrates me even more that he hasn't even attempted to talk to me about it! Idk if I should just give up trying to talk to him or keep trying.
> P.S Sorry for ranting lol

pff, never be sorry for ranting ;)
does he not know then?! i thought you said your friend went up to him and told him?
do you have him on msn/facebook or anything? or have his number? if so you could text him or tell him online if hes going to be so immature and ignore you in person ?
xx

EDIT: in reply to your other post, why does your mum have to know before you book a doctors appointment? you could always make an appointment before telling her then afterwards when you tell her you can at least say "ive been to the doctors im X weeks," etc so she knows you're serious about it and are taking the first steps to handling it yourself and stuff?
just a suggestion :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> The father has really been making me upset lately, he knew there was a possibility I was pregnant before we broke up and I was going to tell him the morning we broke ( which was a shock to me) I've tried a bunch of times the past few weeks to talk to him and he continues to ignore me, rumors are starting to go around my school because I'm starting to show and I really want him to hear it from me before he hears it from someone else, even though I"m pretty sure he might already know and if he does it frustrates me even more that he hasn't even attempted to talk to me about it! Idk if I should just give up trying to talk to him or keep trying.
> P.S Sorry for ranting lol

We don't mind the rants trust me!
There's tons of threads on here just dedicated to rants! 
Just scream at him til he listens! (OK horrible advice I know, Blame the hormones!)
:hugs:


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> The father has really been making me upset lately, he knew there was a possibility I was pregnant before we broke up and I was going to tell him the morning we broke ( which was a shock to me) I've tried a bunch of times the past few weeks to talk to him and he continues to ignore me, rumors are starting to go around my school because I'm starting to show and I really want him to hear it from me before he hears it from someone else, even though I"m pretty sure he might already know and if he does it frustrates me even more that he hasn't even attempted to talk to me about it! Idk if I should just give up trying to talk to him or keep trying.
> P.S Sorry for ranting lol
> 
> pff, never be sorry for ranting ;)
> does he not know then?! i thought you said your friend went up to him and told him?
> do you have him on msn/facebook or anything? or have his number? if so you could text him or tell him online if hes going to be so immature and ignore you in person ?
> xxClick to expand...

My friend said she did, but his new gf ( who I used to be friends with) said she didn't and he doesn't know so Idk who to believe anymore. Ugh! And he is being really immature, he blocked me on facebook and myspace ( his new gf told him too apparently)


----------



## stuffymuffy

I tried making an appointment with my sister's ob who delivered my nephew, but because I'm not 18 they said I couldn't go without a parent, I guess my mom has to be the one to sign all the consent forms and stuff because I'm not a legal adult?


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> The father has really been making me upset lately, he knew there was a possibility I was pregnant before we broke up and I was going to tell him the morning we broke ( which was a shock to me) I've tried a bunch of times the past few weeks to talk to him and he continues to ignore me, rumors are starting to go around my school because I'm starting to show and I really want him to hear it from me before he hears it from someone else, even though I"m pretty sure he might already know and if he does it frustrates me even more that he hasn't even attempted to talk to me about it! Idk if I should just give up trying to talk to him or keep trying.
> P.S Sorry for ranting lol
> 
> pff, never be sorry for ranting ;)
> does he not know then?! i thought you said your friend went up to him and told him?
> do you have him on msn/facebook or anything? or have his number? if so you could text him or tell him online if hes going to be so immature and ignore you in person ?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> My friend said she did, but his new gf ( who I used to be friends with) said she didn't and he doesn't know so Idk who to believe anymore. Ugh! And he is being really immature, he blocked me on facebook and myspace ( his new gf told him too apparently)Click to expand...

my god thats immature. :dohh: my ex (and FOB) deleted me off facebook and msn for no apparent reason, still calls and texts me to discuss the baby but deleted me completely off everything else. i dont get why they do it! :shrug:



stuffymuffy said:


> I tried making an appointment with my sister's ob who delivered my nephew, but because I'm not 18 they said I couldn't go without a parent, I guess my mom has to be the one to sign all the consent forms and stuff because I'm not a legal adult?

ahhh right, thats strange. are you in the US? im not sure how things work over there :haha: x


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> The father has really been making me upset lately, he knew there was a possibility I was pregnant before we broke up and I was going to tell him the morning we broke ( which was a shock to me) I've tried a bunch of times the past few weeks to talk to him and he continues to ignore me, rumors are starting to go around my school because I'm starting to show and I really want him to hear it from me before he hears it from someone else, even though I"m pretty sure he might already know and if he does it frustrates me even more that he hasn't even attempted to talk to me about it! Idk if I should just give up trying to talk to him or keep trying.
> P.S Sorry for ranting lol
> 
> pff, never be sorry for ranting ;)
> does he not know then?! i thought you said your friend went up to him and told him?
> do you have him on msn/facebook or anything? or have his number? if so you could text him or tell him online if hes going to be so immature and ignore you in person ?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> My friend said she did, but his new gf ( who I used to be friends with) said she didn't and he doesn't know so Idk who to believe anymore. Ugh! And he is being really immature, he blocked me on facebook and myspace ( his new gf told him too apparently)Click to expand...
> 
> my god thats immature. :dohh: my ex (and FOB) deleted me off facebook and msn for no apparent reason, still calls and texts me to discuss the baby but deleted me completely off everything else. i dont get why they do it! :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> I tried making an appointment with my sister's ob who delivered my nephew, but because I'm not 18 they said I couldn't go without a parent, I guess my mom has to be the one to sign all the consent forms and stuff because I'm not a legal adult?Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh right, thats strange. are you in the US? im not sure how things work over there :haha: xClick to expand...


I'm glad to know I'm not the only who has an ex who does stuff like that! lol His parent's took his cell a month ago and the few times I tried calling his house his mom answered and wouldn't let me talk or he answered and hung up as soon as he heard my voice. And yeah I live NY. The only place I can really go without a parent is to the clinic where I did.


----------



## memysonand3

hey steph well all i can say is just tell his mom next time when she answers the phone catch her off guard and she will probably not belive you but it will make it so that at least he will know and you will have a chance to have him there maybe when you go to the doc and his new girl wont stop you from telling him


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh. 
Do you guys ever just feel so alone?
like ... I donno I've been really upset lately
and I wish there was someone who would feel kicks with me, and would have picked out names with me, and all that stuff, 
I donno, I feel really lonely lately.


----------



## sma1588

stuffymuffy said:


> I tried making an appointment with my sister's ob who delivered my nephew, but because I'm not 18 they said I couldn't go without a parent, I guess my mom has to be the one to sign all the consent forms and stuff because I'm not a legal adult?

hi hun, i dont know what state your in but i would look more into that. it may also depend on what doctors office your using because they really cant refuse anybody. im in california and thats what i have been told, but it may be different where your at and what location your going through...


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> ugh.
> Do you guys ever just feel so alone?
> like ... I donno I've been really upset lately
> and I wish there was someone who would feel kicks with me, and would have picked out names with me, and all that stuff,
> I donno, I feel really lonely lately.

I can kinda relate..
With all the crap that's been going on I just really wanted to lay in FOB's arms again because I use to always sneak out and see him when I was under pressure from so much stuff and he would make it all go away for those few short hours and I could lay in his arms all night :cry:
I just wanted to go back to that spot and get away from everything that's bothering me for awhile and just snuggle with him again..


----------



## TattiesMum

Sophie and Anna :cry::hugs::hugs: I've never been in a physically violent relationship thank god (though like memysonand3 I've suffered mental cruelty, both as a child and in adult relationships and have chronic depression as a result), but I'll never forget the 2am call from my eldest daughter (not Tattie) when her, now ex, attacked her, beat her, tried to strangle her and threw her down the stairs. She ran from the house in her nightclothes, into the snow and was thankfully rescued by neighbours :cry:

She too went back to him and lived her life on a knife edge, tiptoeing around trying not to spark him off- that's no way to live and eventually she left for good and came back home.

I know how hard it is to break free, especially when your whole self esteem has become crushed to the lowest point and you feel ashamed, as if you somehow deserve what is happening to you :cry: But you know what? You don't have to justify what happened to ANYONE - it wasn't your fault, you were just unlucky and vulnerable :hugs: :hugs: and it could happen to anyone.

But you've come through it, with lessons learned and heads held high - you're fiesty and strong young women who will be FAB Mums and role models for your LOs .... and the ONLY Mummies your babies will ever have, no matter how many girlfriends or wives your FOBs eventually have :D

Personally I would keep my distance from your FOBs and hope that they vanish back into the holes they crawled out of :growlmad: If they don't then there are plenty of things you can do to keep your babies safe from them. I fought through the family courts to keep my own LOs safe from their FOB, who turned out to be a paedophile :cry: so I can help with that (in the UK at least) if you need advice :hugs: 

I know it's lonely being single and pregnant :( but you all have each other and sooner or later you will all have wonderful partners who will adore you and treat you well - which is no less than you deserve :happydance: Remember the old saying - Good things come to those who wait D :D :hugs:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ahhh you always seems to have the right things to say! :hugs:
Unfortunately I had mental abuse along with the physical abuse too.
He use to make me wear what he wanted me to (which was horrid!!)
as what I chose apparently looked horrible and he'd be embaressed
to be seen with me. His favourite thing to say was:
" I don't know why I'm so worried about you cheating, your fat
& ugly so no-one would love you anyway."

When your friends and family are also taken away its hard to deal with.

I'm so glad I've got all you girlies to talk to cuz just like PreggoEggo,
I've been feeling that lonely feeling too... kinda sucks :nope:
I guess I've just been looking back on the FOB relationship alot lately.

TattiesMum - I'm sorry you had your childrens FOB to "deal with"
(You know what I mean). It can't have been easy.

Do you have any specific tips for us STM's to cope when times
are feeling tough and alone? :shrug:

xXx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ugh.
> Do you guys ever just feel so alone?
> like ... I donno I've been really upset lately
> and I wish there was someone who would feel kicks with me, and would have picked out names with me, and all that stuff,
> I donno, I feel really lonely lately.
> 
> I can kinda relate..
> With all the crap that's been going on I just really wanted to lay in FOB's arms again because I use to always sneak out and see him when I was under pressure from so much stuff and he would make it all go away for those few short hours and I could lay in his arms all night :cry:
> I just wanted to go back to that spot and get away from everything that's bothering me for awhile and just snuggle with him again..Click to expand...

:hugs:I'm glad I'm not the only one, I feel like so many STMs are so strong, and sometimes I just don't feel that way


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Sophie im just so glad u are okay!!!!!
Omg.. :\ FOB's are all jerks..
Kieran told me yesterday he didnt love me + hes only got back with me because im pregnant, so i said wel why do u spend so much money on presants for somebody u dont love. then he told me today he does love me..

he said he feels like his in a box!!
i was like what r u ona bout i NEVER see him, and if im ment do he lets me down 4 his mates.. well hes deffo on his last chance this weekend, hes coming tonight and i know an arguements going to come.. i have so much to let off my chest, i feel so depressed...

i dont feel excited? :\ whats all that about! could it be because it doesnt feel real and im not showing yet??
or could it be because of him :\ i really dont know i just cant help but cry all the time...

BECCY - Happy 18th birthday chick :D !xx


----------



## TattiesMum

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Do you have any specific tips for us STM's to cope when times
> are feeling tough and alone? :shrug:
> 
> xXx

LOL yes! ...... Dairy Milk, Galaxy, Chocolate Fudge Brownies, M&Ms, Ben & Jerrys Half Baked, Chocolate Cake, Hot Chocolate with marshmallows, Chocolate Fondue, Chocolate biscuits ;) :haha::haha:

Seriously though, it helps to remember that it isn't just single Mums and Mums to be who feel lonely - most pregnant women feel like that .... their partners/husbands are out at work all day, they have often stopped work and started maternity leave so they are missing their work mates and they haven't got friends locally because, until now, they've been at work all day and often don't know anyone in the area. 

Ante Natal classes are a good way to meet other people or, if you are too self concious about being a bit younger than some of the other Mums there, ask your midwife about teen mum groups in your area - if there aren't any then talk to your midwife about starting one :D It doesn't have to be big or have a huge meeting place ...Just make a small poster about teen mums supporting each other and getting together for chats and coffee... add your contact details (first name and mobile number) and pop it up in a few doctor's surgeries and/or ask community midwives to pass them onto other pregnant teens.

Don't be afraid to let your family know that you're lonely .... Get online and chat if you can .... but the key thing is to make new friends who are in the same position as you. Honestly, we all go through this while we're pregnant, because it's a huge transition in our lives :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jas029

I'm doing my birthing class in January... I'm really scared about judgment from the other women there and even asked if they had any classes for teenage mothers but they said now :cry:
I don't know any other teenage mothers around here.. Then again I don't go to school so it makes it hard but my cousins that do go to school around here know a few that already had their kids and stuff so it's good to know I'm not a lone wolf in my area..
Sucky thing is I live in a college town.. A college that does nothing but PARTY
So this city is over populated with a bunch of snotty young adults who still act like a teen and are just wasting away their parents funds on booze.. 
So they're the ones that give me all the looks.. Or make me feel sad about not getting to live my life like them (Not saying I'd seriously WANT to live that life it's just the hormones making me feel so cruddy about missing out on things I wouldn't even have a good experience with!)
Blah! I don't know what I'm trying to say today :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh I'm having such a bad week.
my god, and I tried to colour my hair to cheer me up and it went all in sane lol
I wanted to get a dark brown and now my roots are like ORANGE and the rest of my hair is still black ;'(


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> ugh I'm having such a bad week.
> my god, and I tried to colour my hair to cheer me up and it went all in sane lol
> I wanted to get a dark brown and now my roots are like ORANGE and the rest of my hair is still black ;'(

Aww!
I've wanted to dye my hair sooo bad It's been its natural color for almost a year now!
(Well as close to natural as it's gonna get, it's still black underneath from where the sun doesn't hit!! :haha:)
I use to have REALLLY long hair, I mean like down to my lower back long.. It was so thick and beautiful but IMPOSSIBLE to take care of and I couldn't dye it being that long because nothing would look good.. 
So I cut it off a little above my shoulders and dyed it purple :haha: (Well it was dyed some other color but highlighted purple and the purple was so extreme it took weeks before you could finally see the color underneath)
After that faded the purple was bleached so it faded to blond and I had blonde highlights! 
I begged and begged and got an appointment in to get rid of the blond highlights and highlight them some other color.. The woman is a bit..slow.. Never asked what color I wanted and next thing I know she's like "Done!"
I'm like.. huh?
She apparently took it wrong when I said I wanted to get RID of the blond highlights and just dyed them blond..again...
So finally after a few months of that I went in and had it dyed the second shade from black with red highlights.. So goth right? =P
Once it faded my hair went all sorts of crazy colors.. It was like every natural color hair mixed into one unnatural mess! (Although it was really pretty)
I had blond highlights, a reddish tint and afew streaks of black with my natural shade of brown.. It was interesting for sure...
Sorry I got carried away on hair :blush:


----------



## koko4bunny

hieveryone
im kirstie 19 from london
im having a baby boyy (!!!!!) due 1st april
nice to meet all of u lovleys
xxxx


----------



## koko4bunny

im so sorry to hear about all the abuse you ladies have got off your fobs! its discusting what men are like these days! i have grown up with out a dad bcos of these reasons also and am going through this with my lovley mummy  
i dont however have a horrible word to say about my fob , he was my 1st and only bf i was with him since i was 15, he is 2 years older than me and absolutly lovley. we split on good terms and talk everyday and he is as excited about baby as i am! he is such a good guy, i just wish you ladies had someone that treated you with the respect you deserve!

xxx


----------



## Jas029

koko4bunny said:


> hieveryone
> im kirstie 19 from london
> im having a baby boyy (!!!!!) due 1st april
> nice to meet all of u lovleys
> xxxx

Welcome to STM! :hugs:
I'm glad you're on good terms with the father it's good to have him there even if you aren't a couple :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ugh I'm having such a bad week.
> my god, and I tried to colour my hair to cheer me up and it went all in sane lol
> I wanted to get a dark brown and now my roots are like ORANGE and the rest of my hair is still black ;'(
> 
> Aww!
> I've wanted to dye my hair sooo bad It's been its natural color for almost a year now!
> (Well as close to natural as it's gonna get, it's still black underneath from where the sun doesn't hit!! :haha:)
> I use to have REALLLY long hair, I mean like down to my lower back long.. It was so thick and beautiful but IMPOSSIBLE to take care of and I couldn't dye it being that long because nothing would look good..
> So I cut it off a little above my shoulders and dyed it purple :haha: (Well it was dyed some other color but highlighted purple and the purple was so extreme it took weeks before you could finally see the color underneath)
> After that faded the purple was bleached so it faded to blond and I had blonde highlights!
> I begged and begged and got an appointment in to get rid of the blond highlights and highlight them some other color.. The woman is a bit..slow.. Never asked what color I wanted and next thing I know she's like "Done!"
> I'm like.. huh?
> She apparently took it wrong when I said I wanted to get RID of the blond highlights and just dyed them blond..again...
> So finally after a few months of that I went in and had it dyed the second shade from black with red highlights.. So goth right? =P
> Once it faded my hair went all sorts of crazy colors.. It was like every natural color hair mixed into one unnatural mess! (Although it was really pretty)
> I had blond highlights, a reddish tint and afew streaks of black with my natural shade of brown.. It was interesting for sure...
> Sorry I got carried away on hair :blush:Click to expand...

lol its okay, I colour my hair ALOT but its been black and blonde for like a year now and I wanna change it so its light brown and blonde, but it didnt work so I think im gonna have to get a strong bleach to get the black out.lol


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ugh I'm having such a bad week.
> my god, and I tried to colour my hair to cheer me up and it went all in sane lol
> I wanted to get a dark brown and now my roots are like ORANGE and the rest of my hair is still black ;'(
> 
> Aww!
> I've wanted to dye my hair sooo bad It's been its natural color for almost a year now!
> (Well as close to natural as it's gonna get, it's still black underneath from where the sun doesn't hit!! :haha:)
> I use to have REALLLY long hair, I mean like down to my lower back long.. It was so thick and beautiful but IMPOSSIBLE to take care of and I couldn't dye it being that long because nothing would look good..
> So I cut it off a little above my shoulders and dyed it purple :haha: (Well it was dyed some other color but highlighted purple and the purple was so extreme it took weeks before you could finally see the color underneath)
> After that faded the purple was bleached so it faded to blond and I had blonde highlights!
> I begged and begged and got an appointment in to get rid of the blond highlights and highlight them some other color.. The woman is a bit..slow.. Never asked what color I wanted and next thing I know she's like "Done!"
> I'm like.. huh?
> She apparently took it wrong when I said I wanted to get RID of the blond highlights and just dyed them blond..again...
> So finally after a few months of that I went in and had it dyed the second shade from black with red highlights.. So goth right? =P
> Once it faded my hair went all sorts of crazy colors.. It was like every natural color hair mixed into one unnatural mess! (Although it was really pretty)
> I had blond highlights, a reddish tint and afew streaks of black with my natural shade of brown.. It was interesting for sure...
> Sorry I got carried away on hair :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lol its okay, I colour my hair ALOT but its been black and blonde for like a year now and I wanna change it so its light brown and blonde, but it didnt work so I think im gonna have to get a strong bleach to get the black out.lolClick to expand...

Lol, I miss my purple hair..
I miss my long hair even more though! It's been almost two years and I STILL miss it!


----------



## annawrigley

i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush: 
and welcome kirstie :D xx


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
> its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush:
> and welcome kirstie :D xx

Purple is the way to go! :haha:
I wanted to get my hair highlighted blue when I found out I was having a boy..
But I figured I'd get even more looks if I did that.. Not only am I a pregnant teen but a rebellious one?:shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
> its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush:
> and welcome kirstie :D xx
> 
> Purple is the way to go! :haha:
> I wanted to get my hair highlighted blue when I found out I was having a boy..
> But I figured I'd get even more looks if I did that.. Not only am I a pregnant teen but a rebellious one?:shrug:Click to expand...

lol i know what you mean 
I took my piercing out cause I thought well I'm already pregnant,


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
> its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush:
> and welcome kirstie :D xx
> 
> Purple is the way to go! :haha:
> I wanted to get my hair highlighted blue when I found out I was having a boy..
> But I figured I'd get even more looks if I did that.. Not only am I a pregnant teen but a rebellious one?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know what you mean
> I took my piercing out cause I thought well I'm already pregnant,Click to expand...

Since we're young stuff like dyed hair/piercings will just make people think we're even worse parents! 
I really wanted to get my lip pierced but I'm gonna wait a few years now..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
> its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush:
> and welcome kirstie :D xx
> 
> Purple is the way to go! :haha:
> I wanted to get my hair highlighted blue when I found out I was having a boy..
> But I figured I'd get even more looks if I did that.. Not only am I a pregnant teen but a rebellious one?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know what you mean
> I took my piercing out cause I thought well I'm already pregnant,Click to expand...
> 
> Since we're young stuff like dyed hair/piercings will just make people think we're even worse parents!
> I really wanted to get my lip pierced but I'm gonna wait a few years now..Click to expand...

Ya I have my nose done... like a bull. lol but I never wear it cause I'm a "mother to be " now and I feel people will think bad of me
I keep debating wearing it again, cause i loved it. lol no one else did tho


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
> its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush:
> and welcome kirstie :D xx
> 
> Purple is the way to go! :haha:
> I wanted to get my hair highlighted blue when I found out I was having a boy..
> But I figured I'd get even more looks if I did that.. Not only am I a pregnant teen but a rebellious one?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know what you mean
> I took my piercing out cause I thought well I'm already pregnant,Click to expand...
> 
> Since we're young stuff like dyed hair/piercings will just make people think we're even worse parents!
> I really wanted to get my lip pierced but I'm gonna wait a few years now..Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I have my nose done... like a bull. lol but I never wear it cause I'm a "mother to be " now and I feel people will think bad of me
> I keep debating wearing it again, cause i loved it. lol no one else did thoClick to expand...

Yeah my family wasn't excited when I wanted my lip pierced.. 
I'd wait til the L/O is a little older.. Might be something he'd like to grab... Ouch! :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> ugh I'm having such a bad week.
> my god, and I tried to colour my hair to cheer me up and it went all in sane lol
> I wanted to get a dark brown and now my roots are like ORANGE and the rest of my hair is still black ;'(

Thats cus ur roots are lighter than ur ends.. lighter colours dont lift out black :).. nothing lifts black unless u bleach it..
andd when ur pregnant colours may irritate the scalp or just not take properly
hope i helped lol xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i miss my old tickerrr :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
> its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush:
> and welcome kirstie :D xx
> 
> Purple is the way to go! :haha:
> I wanted to get my hair highlighted blue when I found out I was having a boy..
> But I figured I'd get even more looks if I did that.. Not only am I a pregnant teen but a rebellious one?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know what you mean
> I took my piercing out cause I thought well I'm already pregnant,Click to expand...
> 
> Since we're young stuff like dyed hair/piercings will just make people think we're even worse parents!
> I really wanted to get my lip pierced but I'm gonna wait a few years now..Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I have my nose done... like a bull. lol but I never wear it cause I'm a "mother to be " now and I feel people will think bad of me
> I keep debating wearing it again, cause i loved it. lol no one else did thoClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah my family wasn't excited when I wanted my lip pierced..
> I'd wait til the L/O is a little older.. Might be something he'd like to grab... Ouch! :haha:Click to expand...

arr my hairs red atm
i lovee it :D hehe..
yerr i had my nose done
and took it out..
im not showing yet.. but feeling a little worried? lol :\
just at least want a tinyyy bump.. can kinda tell but still podge.. and thing is i dont want to eat that much? if im hungary i tend to snack.. i get full really quickkk :\ this isnt normal.. is itt?x


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
> its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush:
> and welcome kirstie :D xx
> 
> Purple is the way to go! :haha:
> I wanted to get my hair highlighted blue when I found out I was having a boy..
> But I figured I'd get even more looks if I did that.. Not only am I a pregnant teen but a rebellious one?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know what you mean
> I took my piercing out cause I thought well I'm already pregnant,Click to expand...
> 
> Since we're young stuff like dyed hair/piercings will just make people think we're even worse parents!
> I really wanted to get my lip pierced but I'm gonna wait a few years now..Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I have my nose done... like a bull. lol but I never wear it cause I'm a "mother to be " now and I feel people will think bad of me
> I keep debating wearing it again, cause i loved it. lol no one else did thoClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah my family wasn't excited when I wanted my lip pierced..
> I'd wait til the L/O is a little older.. Might be something he'd like to grab... Ouch! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> arr my hairs red atm
> i lovee it :D hehe..
> yerr i had my nose done
> and took it out..
> im not showing yet.. but feeling a little worried? lol :\
> just at least want a tinyyy bump.. can kinda tell but still podge.. and thing is i dont want to eat that much? if im hungary i tend to snack.. i get full really quickkk :\ this isnt normal.. is itt?xClick to expand...

Trust me you'll pop soon..
I think I first popped around 15-16 weeks
Also I prefer little snacks throughout the day then just a few big meals! My appetite changes from where I'm hungry constantly and some days I'm barely hungry at all :shrug:


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ugh I'm having such a bad week.
> my god, and I tried to colour my hair to cheer me up and it went all in sane lol
> I wanted to get a dark brown and now my roots are like ORANGE and the rest of my hair is still black ;'(
> 
> Thats cus ur roots are lighter than ur ends.. lighter colours dont lift out black :).. nothing lifts black unless u bleach it..
> andd when ur pregnant colours may irritate the scalp or just not take properly
> hope i helped lol xxClick to expand...

My hair was dyed the second shade from black with red highlights, It had a red tint for awhile but the sun took care of the black..
There's just abunch of black underneath still from where the sun doesn't hit! :haha:


----------



## memysonand3

EmziixBo0o said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
> its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush:
> and welcome kirstie :D xx
> 
> Purple is the way to go! :haha:
> I wanted to get my hair highlighted blue when I found out I was having a boy..
> But I figured I'd get even more looks if I did that.. Not only am I a pregnant teen but a rebellious one?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know what you mean
> I took my piercing out cause I thought well I'm already pregnant,Click to expand...
> 
> Since we're young stuff like dyed hair/piercings will just make people think we're even worse parents!
> I really wanted to get my lip pierced but I'm gonna wait a few years now..Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I have my nose done... like a bull. lol but I never wear it cause I'm a "mother to be " now and I feel people will think bad of me
> I keep debating wearing it again, cause i loved it. lol no one else did thoClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah my family wasn't excited when I wanted my lip pierced..
> I'd wait til the L/O is a little older.. Might be something he'd like to grab... Ouch! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> arr my hairs red atm
> i lovee it :D hehe..
> yerr i had my nose done
> and took it out..
> im not showing yet.. but feeling a little worried? lol :\
> just at least want a tinyyy bump.. can kinda tell but still podge.. and thing is i dont want to eat that much? if im hungary i tend to snack.. i get full really quickkk :\ this isnt normal.. is itt?xClick to expand...


lol i have ATON of percings 4 in the earings one in the nose lip and bellybutton but that is the extent of my peircings as for hair dying i have never dyed my hair but i have highlighted it some crazy colors and gone from butt length hair to how short it is now eek


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i have never had the guts to dye my hair!
> its light brown and im thinking of dying it like a chestnut brown..but thats as adventurous as il go! :blush:
> and welcome kirstie :D xx
> 
> Purple is the way to go! :haha:
> I wanted to get my hair highlighted blue when I found out I was having a boy..
> But I figured I'd get even more looks if I did that.. Not only am I a pregnant teen but a rebellious one?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know what you mean
> I took my piercing out cause I thought well I'm already pregnant,Click to expand...
> 
> Since we're young stuff like dyed hair/piercings will just make people think we're even worse parents!
> I really wanted to get my lip pierced but I'm gonna wait a few years now..Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I have my nose done... like a bull. lol but I never wear it cause I'm a "mother to be " now and I feel people will think bad of me
> I keep debating wearing it again, cause i loved it. lol no one else did thoClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah my family wasn't excited when I wanted my lip pierced..
> I'd wait til the L/O is a little older.. Might be something he'd like to grab... Ouch! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> arr my hairs red atm
> i lovee it :D hehe..
> yerr i had my nose done
> and took it out..
> im not showing yet.. but feeling a little worried? lol :\
> just at least want a tinyyy bump.. can kinda tell but still podge.. and thing is i dont want to eat that much? if im hungary i tend to snack.. i get full really quickkk :\ this isnt normal.. is itt?xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lol i have ATON of percings 4 in the earings one in the nose lip and bellybutton but that is the extent of my peircings as for hair dying i have never dyed my hair but i have highlighted it some crazy colors and gone from butt length hair to how short it is now eekClick to expand...

Do you miss your long hair? I sure do :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol memysondand3 

does your belly button piercing look weird now that your preggers?
mine is so stretched open it looks like a 2nd belly button .lol


----------



## luvmytwins

My name is Sadie. Im a teen mom to my amazing twins Finn and Harper. The dad is out of the picture which is his own choice. At times being a single teen mom is dificult but I wouldnt trade it for the world!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

luvmytwins said:


> My name is Sadie. Im a teen mom to my amazing twins Finn and Harper. The dad is out of the picture which is his own choice. At times being a single teen mom is dificult but I wouldnt trade it for the world!!

awe, show pics of your twins!


----------



## memysonand3

prego yep it sure does but that is because for some odd reason when took it out it healed up it is weird becuase i have had it for over a year now so it looks like one hell of a stretchmark =( and welcome sadie cnat wait for a pic of your twins


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ive just put a maternity plastic flexi bellybar in my bellybutton piercing.
Doesn't look as nice as my other bars ofc but it looks nicer than having
nothing in the hole at all! :haha:
Plus I feel kinda naked without the bar there! Lol.

Got it from Argos for £3.50! :happydance:

x

_____________________

 :dust: Welcome new STM members! :dust:​


----------



## summerarmahni

Am i too old lol:blush: i got pregnant at 16 had mah lil girl just after i was 17 shes 4 now and total stunner lover her so much not with her dad aint seen him in over 3 years:wacko: now am pregnant with mah son due 10th feb 10 not with his dad but hes around if ya get wot i mean lol, so i kinda been single awhile and been a teenage mam was great woudlnt change it for the world, i am 21 now so a little old lol but you all have mah total respect i know how it is take care all :kiss:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hun, if you feel like you fit in better here than anywhere else - 
by all means come join us! :thumbup:

Your little girl is gorgeous btw! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## koko4bunny

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ugh I'm having such a bad week.
> my god, and I tried to colour my hair to cheer me up and it went all in sane lol
> I wanted to get a dark brown and now my roots are like ORANGE and the rest of my hair is still black ;'(
> 
> Aww!
> I've wanted to dye my hair sooo bad It's been its natural color for almost a year now!
> (Well as close to natural as it's gonna get, it's still black underneath from where the sun doesn't hit!! :haha:)
> I use to have REALLLY long hair, I mean like down to my lower back long.. It was so thick and beautiful but IMPOSSIBLE to take care of and I couldn't dye it being that long because nothing would look good..
> So I cut it off a little above my shoulders and dyed it purple :haha: (Well it was dyed some other color but highlighted purple and the purple was so extreme it took weeks before you could finally see the color underneath)
> After that faded the purple was bleached so it faded to blond and I had blonde highlights!
> I begged and begged and got an appointment in to get rid of the blond highlights and highlight them some other color.. The woman is a bit..slow.. Never asked what color I wanted and next thing I know she's like "Done!"
> I'm like.. huh?
> She apparently took it wrong when I said I wanted to get RID of the blond highlights and just dyed them blond..again...
> So finally after a few months of that I went in and had it dyed the second shade from black with red highlights.. So goth right? =P
> Once it faded my hair went all sorts of crazy colors.. It was like every natural color hair mixed into one unnatural mess! (Although it was really pretty)
> I had blond highlights, a reddish tint and afew streaks of black with my natural shade of brown.. It was interesting for sure...
> Sorry I got carried away on hair :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> lol its okay, I colour my hair ALOT but its been black and blonde for like a year now and I wanna change it so its light brown and blonde, but it didnt work so I think im gonna have to get a strong bleach to get the black out.lolClick to expand...





use head and sholders anti dandruff shampoo and conditoner for a while, its so strong it strips the black hair to a brown, then use a lightning kit (not bleach!) and thatll turn it like salmon/orange kinda colour, then sleep with conditioner in for a night (i reccomend the aussie range- its amazing!) then bleach it. thats what i did and my hair is in perfect condition and its white! took about 3 coats of bleach each left in for an hour(and i condition it afterwards) my hair is sholder length and have no split ends. i also use a leave in conditioner spray after ive washed it - miracle hair insurence by aussie! 
haha i dnarf ramble


----------



## QuintinsMommy

summerarmahni said:


> Am i too old lol:blush: i got pregnant at 16 had mah lil girl just after i was 17 shes 4 now and total stunner lover her so much not with her dad aint seen him in over 3 years:wacko: now am pregnant with mah son due 10th feb 10 not with his dad but hes around if ya get wot i mean lol, so i kinda been single awhile and been a teenage mam was great woudlnt change it for the world, i am 21 now so a little old lol but you all have mah total respect i know how it is take care all :kiss:

Welcome your not too old:)
I have a question, when did you start dating again? like after your DD was born?
I was just wondering when It be time for me to get back out there. lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

girlies
what a boring day ay :)


----------



## annawrigley

summerarmahni said:


> Am i too old lol:blush:

course not! :D xx


----------



## memysonand3

lol prego i started dating again when my son was three months old


----------



## stuffymuffy

Nothing fits! I've just started showing ( about a week ago) so I've been wearing sweat pants for the past few days but today I'm going shopping and didn't want to look like a bum lol so I put on some jeans and my favorite shirt and not only are they tight but they make my belly look huge! Ugh I guess it's back to the sweats and baggy t-shirts.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how many weeks are you stuffymuffy?


----------



## memysonand3

nice i am stuck in sweats too i WISH i could wear jeans i miss them lol it gets really boring i feel ugly now that i cant wear cute lil outfits


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> how many weeks are you stuffymuffy?

about 15


----------



## stuffymuffy

memysonand3 said:


> nice i am stuck in sweats too i WISH i could wear jeans i miss them lol it gets really boring i feel ugly now that i cant wear cute lil outfits

Ugh I know, it's very frustrating lol but I love my little baby bump :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> nice i am stuck in sweats too i WISH i could wear jeans i miss them lol it gets really boring i feel ugly now that i cant wear cute lil outfits

lol i know, I ready to like get some cute clothes and look good again! :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wanted to BF but now that it's getting closer I'm thinking about FFing cause it would be nice to have the freedom..
I know BF is best and cheaper but now I don't think I really want to, maybe for just for 1st few weeks.
are you guys all BFing?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im not :]*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Im not :]*

at all?
hmm I think I'm going to talk to my mom about it tomorrow cause I really think I changed my mind.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Nope i was going to try it like for first feed at hospital but your not ment to swop and everything ment to just stick to one or the other.. some babies dont take to breast feeding anyway or it just doesnt go right for the mother .. but i brought bottles and everything ages ago i never even thought about breat feeding until my midwife told me i should think about it but she tried pushing it on me and i just dont feel comfy with it and im on alot of medication and iv got to start more after babys born so its out the question for me lol .. but its worth thinking about everyone says breast is best .. and its free.. but  i spose its not for everyone ayy .. just do what you think is best for you and baby *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I know breast is best for baby, and I don't want to be selfish, but I feel like im not so tied down to him if I FF , like I can go out for a few hours or have a few drinks with friends.
I don't know what to do now


----------



## veganmum2be

i am now a single teen mummy to be! hello everyone, : )


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I know what you mean some people are really funny about it all though theres been alot of threads about the advantages and disadvanges ages ago for both and people tend to get abit snappy about it .. its down to you dont let anyone force you into anything you dont want to specially when people say all the advantages of BFing cause thats what my midwife did to me even though she was like its totally down to you what you want to do though.. *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

veganmum2be said:


> i am now a single teen mummy to be! hello everyone, : )

welcome, i seen you around the teen fourm,I wanted to ask you when baby is old enough will he/she also be vegan?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becy, I wonder how close are babies will be. lol cause we are only a week apart. lol and one or both can go early or late. lol


----------



## lilmama

Hi all, this is my first timee posting on here so hopefully it works. Anyways my name is Antoinette im 18, I live in Arizona & im due May 9th 2010. Im highly hoping for a girl but have names in mind for both genders! Uhmm im single & pregnant will be single mommy as well, maybee I been talking to this guy & I really like him & he likes me too! The father is in denial and doesn't think its his because he doesn't realize its based off our last cycle & not the day we had sex. But he wants me to keep him updated on stuff, I don't really like him & we don't get along because when I first told him I was pregnant he automatically denied it being his & said he couldn't get girls pregnant. Soooo immature. He doesn't want me to have it but obviously I am. Ill be 18 weeks tomorrow & I find out gender & see if baby is developing well Dec 10th & I cannnot wait. Anyways. Helloo to all single moms & moms 2 be.


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> Becy, I wonder how close are babies will be. lol cause we are only a week apart. lol and one or both can go early or late. lol

*Lol! wel at my 4D scan the doctor was a specialist who scanned me! and he said i was 34weeks not 33weeks! and told me to expect baby from 15th-22nd january so now im abit worried lol but tbh i think ill be overdue a few days if it goes by genes i will be lol! 

Least well be able to show off our babies around the same time! will be really good spesh if we wana know stuff aswell like see what each other do with feeding and all that kinda stuff  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

veganmum2be said:


> i am now a single teen mummy to be! hello everyone, : )

*Hey welcome !  xx*



lilmama said:


> Hi all, this is my first timee posting on here so hopefully it works. Anyways my name is Antoinette im 18, I live in Arizona & im due May 9th 2010. Im highly hoping for a girl but have names in mind for both genders! Uhmm im single & pregnant will be single mommy as well, maybee I been talking to this guy & I really like him & he likes me too! The father is in denial and doesn't think its his because he doesn't realize its based off our last cycle & not the day we had sex. But he wants me to keep him updated on stuff, I don't really like him & we don't get along because when I first told him I was pregnant he automatically denied it being his & said he couldn't get girls pregnant. Soooo immature. He doesn't want me to have it but obviously I am. Ill be 18 weeks tomorrow & I find out gender & see if baby is developing well Dec 10th & I cannnot wait. Anyways. Helloo to all single moms & moms 2 be.

*Welcome to you too ! 
rant about FOB all you want this is what this thread is about get it all out  Hope you get a little girl that you hope for have to keep us updated!  x*


----------



## veganmum2be

PreggoEggo said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i am now a single teen mummy to be! hello everyone, : )
> 
> welcome, i seen you around the teen fourm,I wanted to ask you when baby is old enough will he/she also be vegan?Click to expand...

yep baby will be vegan. i plan to BF however if i decide not to/cant for long enough at the time, i will feed baby a totaly vegan brand of soya formula. : )
will be vegan from birth, till it can make his/her own mind up.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

veganmum2be said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i am now a single teen mummy to be! hello everyone, : )
> 
> welcome, i seen you around the teen fourm,I wanted to ask you when baby is old enough will he/she also be vegan?Click to expand...
> 
> yep baby will be vegan. i plan to BF however if i decide not to/cant for long enough at the time, i will feed baby a totaly vegan brand of soya formula. : )
> will be vegan from birth, till it can make his/her own mind up.Click to expand...

hmm I always wondered that
I'm not vegan, I still eat eggs and dairy but I haven't eaten meat in 7 years


----------



## EmziixBo0o

beccy
how was the scan!!

im not gunna breastfeed..
cus after afew weeks of giving birth i no ill need a night out to let my hair down.
plus i wouldnt want to wip my boob out in public lmao
ive always been self concious
and just wouldnt feel comftable
my midwifes tryin to force me tooo xx


----------



## memysonand3

preggo did you think of pumping for breast feeding i dont want to sound pushy but that way you can breast feed and still be able to drink once in a while all you have to do is pump that milk and toss it and your can pump and let someone else watch your little one that is what i did and loved it because i was giving my son the best begining and i still got freedom to go out for a while


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

BF'ing...

To be honest, I think I'm gonna...
I've brought a breast pump and things so that
my LO can have the best start even if she won't
latch on. Won't do it in public though...
Will feel really awkward Lol.

How's everyone doing today? :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> beccy
> how was the scan!!
> 
> im not gunna breastfeed..
> cus after afew weeks of giving birth i no ill need a night out to let my hair down.
> plus i wouldnt want to wip my boob out in public lmao
> ive always been self concious
> and just wouldnt feel comftable
> my midwifes tryin to force me tooo xx

*Was really good :] got some good pics of him smiling and with his mouth open lol and my mum straight away saw he had my lips  and we all said he looks like FOB in his cheeks cause hes got like high cheek bones if that makes sense lol.. was really weird to see him in 4D cause he actually looked like a real baby now unlike on a normal scan where you dont see eyes/ears and stuff lol  i made a thread about it but think it was in third tri with few piccys but bet you havent been in there lol 
xx*


----------



## annawrigley

becy glad it was good!! :D

and welcome to veganmum2be & lilmama :hi:

just a brief update on things.. well not really cos its not really a "thing" but hey
my ex came round today (not FOB, my ex from like 4 yrs ago lol but i have always had a strange thing for him) he came round at 10 and didnt leave til 4 which was really nice i was expecting him to stay an hour or 2 tops but yea, it was really nice :) i dont think he is interested in me anymore, he is very mixed signally but idk :shrug: he said he would come round alot and stuff, and like he bought some food from the shop but didnt eat it in the end and just said "ah il just have it next time im round".
also ages ago when i was still with FOB he was like really weird about it cos he knew how bad FOB treated me and kept telling me to get out of there and that he would be a dad to my baby and stuff !? but dont know if he meant it or not.
anyway
i hope it goes somewhere :blush: but i think it is just wishful thinking on my part atm
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, i hope it goes well:) sounds sweet
how long did you and your ex date?


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> awe, i hope it goes well:) sounds sweet
> how long did you and your ex date?

thanks, i hope so too hes a really good guy. not long, 5/6 months maybe?xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I miss my ex like soooo bad and he misses me but hes not okay with me having someone elses baby:(
so it wont work

when is he coming over next?


----------



## memysonand3

i feel so dang confused idont remember if i told you all about how jared(FOB) wouldnt stop calling me and how one night i told him when you are sober and single call me well...... he is sober and he is moving out of his girlfriends and back with his dad who is like a father to me... i was planning on moving in with his fathers family after the girls are born but now i feel so conflicted because i more than anything want to be with him but as you all know he is such a dick about things and well i now know i wont move in with his fathers family because he is going back but i am scared that he will want to get back with me and i dont know if i really am strong enough to say no i love him with so much of my heart but he also hurt me i just am scared i guess that he will go back to his dads and we will be together again and then all the sudden he does the same shit again =/ anybody got any advice or just support to offer because i feel like crying right now 


i didnt think he would leave her or sober up and now he is doing both i dont want to be hurt again but around him i dont care about anything or even think that he will hurt me again =( :cry:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i am now a single teen mummy to be! hello everyone, : )
> 
> welcome, i seen you around the teen fourm,I wanted to ask you when baby is old enough will he/she also be vegan?Click to expand...
> 
> yep baby will be vegan. i plan to BF however if i decide not to/cant for long enough at the time, i will feed baby a totaly vegan brand of soya formula. : )
> will be vegan from birth, till it can make his/her own mind up.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm I always wondered that
> I'm not vegan, I still eat eggs and dairy but I haven't eaten meat in 7 yearsClick to expand...

I was a veg head for 2 years!
Not as impressive I know.. :haha:
I could never be a vegan, I love my dairy..(Specially now that I'm pregnant and need the extra calcium I like live off anything dairy)
Just curious but what were your reasons for becoming a vegetarian and vegan?


----------



## Jas029

Ok, FINALLY got caught up on every single forum I've missed.. Now I'm like gonna say a few things then off to bed!
Sorry I wasn't on all weekend, I was SOO busy...
We were suppose to put my cat down friday.. Didn't happen because my dad thinks she still wants to live so we're just gonna keep her alive and wait for her to starve to death basically... Personally I'd just put her down but it's not up to me.. I'm just tired of watching her suffer :growlmad:
Saturday I was suppose to get fitted for contacts.. Another thing that didn't happen.. Apparently the insurance won't cover it because I got my glasses in January so they wont pay anything til next year so I gotta wait til January to get them :growlmad:
Today(Or yesterday now that its midnight and about 85% of you live in Europe) we actually did things we talked about doing!
We picked up this little organizer thing for the nursey.. It's really cute I should get a picture of it.. Just one problem.. The little baskets that fit in it are PINK :wacko:
Because of what it's made out of we're not sure if we can dye it or what..
I'm sorry but I'm not having PINK for my little boy!!! (ofcorse my uncle and his partner didn't see anything wrong with it and it irritated me because I couldn't say much.. I mean I'm not against gays at ALL but I still don't want PINK stuff for my boy!)
We were suppose to pick up a bassinet today.. (YES WE FINALLY FOUND ONE :happydance:) it's not pink thank god but its white and we have a bassinet cover my grandma made many many years ago thats yellow we can put over it.. It's all second hand stuff and the women we're buying it from had a hectic day with the L/O apparently so we have to wait til tomorrow to pick it up..
But ALLL day we've been working on setting up my new room and moving things from my new room to my old room and old room to my new room.. So forth..
The place in my room we had picked out for the bassinet apparently won't work now because my dresser needs to go there to be used as a changing table that way the bassinet will be in between my bed and dresser.. 
But for the past couple months that's where I've been PICTURING it and now suddenly my parents are like no we'll put it here instead.. 
It just really pissed me off maybe it's the whole pregnancy hormones but I just wanna cry and be like NO I want it HERE!! THIS is where I want it and THIS is where it's gonna go!! I'm so mad I wanna cry over it I just wanted it to be set up there it woulda been so perfect but NOO the dresser has to go there because we live in a stupid log cabin and its a low ceiling with beams and I can't have the dresser against a wall with beams because I can't use it as a changing table and... UGHH It shouldn't even matter we're moving shortly after hes born to a nice NEW house... :cry:
Sorry went off on a rant.. stupid hormones..
I'll get pictures up once we get the bassinet and have the room all organized better!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Ok, FINALLY got caught up on every single forum I've missed.. Now I'm like gonna say a few things then off to bed!
> Sorry I wasn't on all weekend, I was SOO busy...
> We were suppose to put my cat down friday.. Didn't happen because my dad thinks she still wants to live so we're just gonna keep her alive and wait for her to starve to death basically... Personally I'd just put her down but it's not up to me.. I'm just tired of watching her suffer :growlmad:
> Saturday I was suppose to get fitted for contacts.. Another thing that didn't happen.. Apparently the insurance won't cover it because I got my glasses in January so they wont pay anything til next year so I gotta wait til January to get them :growlmad:
> Today(Or yesterday now that its midnight and about 85% of you live in Europe) we actually did things we talked about doing!
> We picked up this little organizer thing for the nursey.. It's really cute I should get a picture of it.. Just one problem.. The little baskets that fit in it are PINK :wacko:
> Because of what it's made out of we're not sure if we can dye it or what..
> I'm sorry but I'm not having PINK for my little boy!!! (ofcorse my uncle and his partner didn't see anything wrong with it and it irritated me because I couldn't say much.. I mean I'm not against gays at ALL but I still don't want PINK stuff for my boy!)
> We were suppose to pick up a bassinet today.. (YES WE FINALLY FOUND ONE :happydance:) it's not pink thank god but its white and we have a bassinet cover my grandma made many many years ago thats yellow we can put over it.. It's all second hand stuff and the women we're buying it from had a hectic day with the L/O apparently so we have to wait til tomorrow to pick it up..
> But ALLL day we've been working on setting up my new room and moving things from my new room to my old room and old room to my new room.. So forth..
> The place in my room we had picked out for the bassinet apparently won't work now because my dresser needs to go there to be used as a changing table that way the bassinet will be in between my bed and dresser..
> But for the past couple months that's where I've been PICTURING it and now suddenly my parents are like no we'll put it here instead..
> It just really pissed me off maybe it's the whole pregnancy hormones but I just wanna cry and be like NO I want it HERE!! THIS is where I want it and THIS is where it's gonna go!! I'm so mad I wanna cry over it I just wanted it to be set up there it woulda been so perfect but NOO the dresser has to go there because we live in a stupid log cabin and its a low ceiling with beams and I can't have the dresser against a wall with beams because I can't use it as a changing table and... UGHH It shouldn't even matter we're moving shortly after hes born to a nice NEW house... :cry:
> Sorry went off on a rant.. stupid hormones..
> I'll get pictures up once we get the bassinet and have the room all organized better!

*Sorry about your cat 

I know what you mean about having pink stuff for a boy lol it would be fine obviously with a girl but then people think girls can have blue things and that would be alright lol I havent got any pink stuff for mine but i prob wunt be that bothered with a odd pink top cause some boys wear pink tops lol .. but furniture wise yeah i see what you mean if you cant dye them or anything then cant you get anything to put in them like a white/blue/yellow liner? be creative  heehee

And i know what you mean again about sorting the room out and everything im due in like 6 weeks and the babys room was my sisters room whos now got a house she shares near uni with her friends but she comes back for holidays cause her friends all go back home aswell.. so caue christmas is coming up shell be coming back for 2 weeks so i cant even get anything done till she goes back so start january!!!  OMG that just scares me i want everything done and sorted  .. but iv got everything now i think.. i havent got a cot cause he wont need it till 6 months but hes got a moses basket it all just needs rearranging but im moving aswell next year after LO is here! so its pointless going to sort the room out and then have to start all over again at a new house! lol but id have LO in my room but my room is like a box room so iv got to have my sisters room when shes gone back uni so can sleep in same room as LO .. Plus my sisters brang loads crap back from uni so its now cluttering the room up! its pissing me off but i cant do anything cause i cant be arsed to have a massive arguement cause ill prob end up crying just cause of my hormones lol

Glad you got your bassinet wel found one and get to pick it up soon! just dont do what iv done and left the big things till the last minute cause i made a big mistake getting all big things in december clashes with christmas lol! everythings sold out aswell lol 

 Its all annoying i just want to sort things and relax *


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> becy glad it was good!! :D
> 
> and welcome to veganmum2be & lilmama :hi:
> 
> just a brief update on things.. well not really cos its not really a "thing" but hey
> my ex came round today (not FOB, my ex from like 4 yrs ago lol but i have always had a strange thing for him) he came round at 10 and didnt leave til 4 which was really nice i was expecting him to stay an hour or 2 tops but yea, it was really nice :) i dont think he is interested in me anymore, he is very mixed signally but idk :shrug: he said he would come round alot and stuff, and like he bought some food from the shop but didnt eat it in the end and just said "ah il just have it next time im round".
> also ages ago when i was still with FOB he was like really weird about it cos he knew how bad FOB treated me and kept telling me to get out of there and that he would be a dad to my baby and stuff !? but dont know if he meant it or not.
> anyway
> i hope it goes somewhere :blush: but i think it is just wishful thinking on my part atm
> xxx

*I hope things can go somewhere!  tbh i dont think it matters about them not being the 'biological dad' but i know some lads wont want to be involved etc but then theres others who are really supportive.. if FOB doesnt want to be involved then it will be easier but if he does then hell prob end up saying what FOB to mine said 'If you get with anyone else they arent seeing baby and replacing me' i was just like  lol But i dont know if id wana start again with FOB hes like my best mate tbh and he knows that but i know if i start dating or anything hell be angry and hell prob end up taking me to court.. not like hed do much there but i dont really wana go to court but at first when babys newborn aswell i wunt want him having baby cause i wana get him into a routine not messed about going from place to place lol + hell get his mum to do everything cause he doesnt know how to change a nappy or anything basic and tbh i wunt want him passing his kid to his mum cause its his responsibility.. Sorry about essay lol! xx *



memysonand3 said:


> i feel so dang confused idont remember if i told you all about how jared(FOB) wouldnt stop calling me and how one night i told him when you are sober and single call me well...... he is sober and he is moving out of his girlfriends and back with his dad who is like a father to me... i was planning on moving in with his fathers family after the girls are born but now i feel so conflicted because i more than anything want to be with him but as you all know he is such a dick about things and well i now know i wont move in with his fathers family because he is going back but i am scared that he will want to get back with me and i dont know if i really am strong enough to say no i love him with so much of my heart but he also hurt me i just am scared i guess that he will go back to his dads and we will be together again and then all the sudden he does the same shit again =/ anybody got any advice or just support to offer because i feel like crying right now
> 
> 
> i didnt think he would leave her or sober up and now he is doing both i dont want to be hurt again but around him i dont care about anything or even think that he will hurt me again =( :cry:

*Its hard i dont know what to say  cause i dont know him or anything i cant say what hes like or what he will most likly do .. but if hes serious about leaving that girl and moving back with his dad then maybe give him another chance? but then it is risking getting hurt again but if he does it again then that should be the final straw if that makes sense.. but your going to have 3 gorgeous little girls to think about and wouldnt want you getting stressed or anything cause they will want your full attention obviously youll have help im guessing with them but the only thing is if FOB is going to be supportive and help out then itll all be good but its just one of them risks and you know him best but its going to be hard to even think about i know that. But when theres another girl in the situation even if hes left her and everything they tend to come creeping back and mess everything up or agrivate things..
hope you feel better now sorry if im not much help  xx*


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> awe I miss my ex like soooo bad and he misses me but hes not okay with me having someone elses baby:(
> so it wont work
> 
> when is he coming over next?

yeah thats the thing unfortunately :( not many would. i suppose if it was the other way round though i'd be a bit weird about a guy having a baby with someone else, especially if it like lived with him the whole time and stuff. but thats just me.
i dont know, he made out like it would be soon though. and hes in the panto so i said id go see him in that next week lol (its cinderella and hes playing prince charming how appropriate ;) haha) x



memysonand3 said:


> i feel so dang confused idont remember if i told you all about how jared(FOB) wouldnt stop calling me and how one night i told him when you are sober and single call me well...... he is sober and he is moving out of his girlfriends and back with his dad who is like a father to me... i was planning on moving in with his fathers family after the girls are born but now i feel so conflicted because i more than anything want to be with him but as you all know he is such a dick about things and well i now know i wont move in with his fathers family because he is going back but i am scared that he will want to get back with me and i dont know if i really am strong enough to say no i love him with so much of my heart but he also hurt me i just am scared i guess that he will go back to his dads and we will be together again and then all the sudden he does the same shit again =/ anybody got any advice or just support to offer because i feel like crying right now
> 
> 
> i didnt think he would leave her or sober up and now he is doing both i dont want to be hurt again but around him i dont care about anything or even think that he will hurt me again =( :cry:

i dont know what to suggest hun :( i think if you know in your heart of hearts he'll hurt you again then its not worth it. ive read some of your posts about him and he sounds like a horrible horrible guy, im not sure if id risk it :( xx



Becyboo__x said:


> *I hope things can go somewhere!  tbh i dont think it matters about them not being the 'biological dad' but i know some lads wont want to be involved etc but then theres others who are really supportive.. if FOB doesnt want to be involved then it will be easier but if he does then hell prob end up saying what FOB to mine said 'If you get with anyone else they arent seeing baby and replacing me' i was just like  lol But i dont know if id wana start again with FOB hes like my best mate tbh and he knows that but i know if i start dating or anything hell be angry and hell prob end up taking me to court.. not like hed do much there but i dont really wana go to court but at first when babys newborn aswell i wunt want him having baby cause i wana get him into a routine not messed about going from place to place lol + hell get his mum to do everything cause he doesnt know how to change a nappy or anything basic and tbh i wunt want him passing his kid to his mum cause its his responsibility.. Sorry about essay lol! xx *

thanks! yer i know what you mean, soo many guys take on girls who have someone elses baby and are fantastic "dads" to them but idk i think at our age it seems a bit more taboo iykwim? as far as i know FOB wants to be involved and i can def imagine him saying that kinda thing, or taking me to court over something stupid out of jealousy (even tho hes with someone else now,its always been double standards with him). he always asks me when he calls if there are "any boys on the scene" like wtf does it have to do with him?! i know he has a girlfriend but i never ask about her because frankly i dont want to know! grr
yer and im the same about wanting just me to have him when hes little to get into routine, i reckon FOB will be like "right can i have him every weekend" from as soon as hes born and just not understand why not!! i think i will say at first if he wants to see him he can come round to mine and see him there, i will go in a different room or whatever if he wants "alone time" lol but i just dont like the idea of passing him about, especially for a full weekend!, when hes only little. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv explained to FOB that he isnt having LO at his house when hes first born for the fact it wont do LO any good with feeding patterns and sleeping patterns and stuff.. but he said to me he wants him at weekends  i was like not straight away maybe when hes settled abit.. but aswell FOB hasnt got anything at his house .. 1. room for a baby as he lives with his parents and shares a room with his brother.. 2. no cot/moses basket and basically nothing for the baby hell expect me to provide him with formula/nappies and everything but if owt id say he should at least get some of it at his cause if hes barely going to have him then theyll keep if that makes sense.. cause id prob have to buy a pack of nappies just for him to have at his every time he has him! lol .. Id be really funny if FOB had another girlfriend i know im contridicting my self cause i said about if i dated etc but i wouldnt want my LO being with him and his girlfriend just cause what if LO called her mummy  i think id cry my eyes out lol.. Hopefully well sort something but i told him cause me and FOB are close like best mates tbh i said he can stop mine to help me with night feeds etc and he was happy with that so least thats a start i guess  xx*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I feel left out now! :haha:
. . . Seem to be the only one whose not having
someone else becoming involved in mine and bubba's
life! If i'm honest - I'm too scared to!
Gosh that must sound so childish, Lol. :shrug:

Memysonand3 - Babe, to be honest I wouldn't make
any big descisions regarding the FOB as you're very
hormonal atm and might regret it when LO's are here.
He's getting sober and moving out but whose to say
he won't change back into the old nasty habbits?
Don't mean to sound harsh hun, just don't wanna see
you & your LO's getting hurt. :hugs:

However, if you do wanna get back into some kind of
relationship with him - just take everything 1 day at
a time. :thumbup: 

xXx


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Iv explained to FOB that he isnt having LO at his house when hes first born for the fact it wont do LO any good with feeding patterns and sleeping patterns and stuff.. but he said to me he wants him at weekends  i was like not straight away maybe when hes settled abit.. but aswell FOB hasnt got anything at his house .. 1. room for a baby as he lives with his parents and shares a room with his brother.. 2. no cot/moses basket and basically nothing for the baby hell expect me to provide him with formula/nappies and everything but if owt id say he should at least get some of it at his cause if hes barely going to have him then theyll keep if that makes sense.. cause id prob have to buy a pack of nappies just for him to have at his every time he has him! lol .. Id be really funny if FOB had another girlfriend i know im contridicting my self cause i said about if i dated etc but i wouldnt want my LO being with him and his girlfriend just cause what if LO called her mummy  i think id cry my eyes out lol.. Hopefully well sort something but i told him cause me and FOB are close like best mates tbh i said he can stop mine to help me with night feeds etc and he was happy with that so least thats a start i guess  xx*

yer exactly so, im BF as well so he will need to be with me 24/7 basically, until i express and stuff which tbh i think right after iv been through labour im gonna be feeling so battered about as it is and have heard expressing is quite painful so think im gona hold off on that for a bit like til my body has recovered! lol. i know you're FF but its obviously still so important to get them into sleeping/feeding patterns when they're tiny! and packing him off to FOBs for a full weekend is not going to help that at all!
yep same thing with mine, he has bought nothing yet, as far as i know. oh no wait, he bought him a tshirt saying "good looking like my daddy". :dohh: thats it.
whenever i moaned at him about it he'd say "we have bags of time left" but we dont really anymore well we have 14 weeks but i can just see him putting it off til like a week before im due then realising hes done f*ck all.
and yeah the thing with his gf is another reason i want him to come to mine to see him, because she would obviously not be entering my house lol, and even if he told me that she wouldnt see him, how would i know if he was at his house? :shrug:
how was your 4d scan btw? pic looks amazing!xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I feel left out now! :haha:
> . . . Seem to be the only one whose not having
> someone else becoming involved in mine and bubba's
> life! If i'm honest - I'm too scared to!
> Gosh that must sound so childish, Lol. :shrug:
> 
> Memysonand3 - Babe, to be honest I wouldn't make
> any big descisions regarding the FOB as you're very
> hormonal atm and might regret it when LO's are here.
> He's getting sober and moving out but whose to say
> he won't change back into the old nasty habbits?
> Don't mean to sound harsh hun, just don't wanna see
> you & your LO's getting hurt. :hugs:
> 
> However, if you do wanna get back into some kind of
> relationship with him - just take everything 1 day at
> a time. :thumbup:
> 
> xXx

*I think my only reason is because im close to FOB and i wouldnt keep him from his child because hed be heart broken to miss out on his first childs life but tbh i had problems with not knowing who the dad was at first but then my midwife sorted me out lol cause it couldnt of been the guys i was with at the time cause the dates didnt work out i wasnt even ovulating or fertile lol and i was with my ex so  but if it was the lads i was with at the time then it would of been hell cause hes got a new gf and he threatened on taking me to court and saying he hopes i die and baby does everything along them lines  .. so im glad its not his .. But im scared of letting FOB have the baby i wont let him on his own for the fact he smokes fags and weed .. and so does his dad and i dont want baby coming home stinking of it all cause tbh he will even if he holds him after hes had a fag outside! .. If FOB to mine wasnt interested then i wouldnt be bothered really lol but i spose its good the fact i get along with his family and him really well and we can be friends still but if we didnt get on and he wanted to see baby i think id be abit iffy about him seeing LO and everything lol xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Iv explained to FOB that he isnt having LO at his house when hes first born for the fact it wont do LO any good with feeding patterns and sleeping patterns and stuff.. but he said to me he wants him at weekends  i was like not straight away maybe when hes settled abit.. but aswell FOB hasnt got anything at his house .. 1. room for a baby as he lives with his parents and shares a room with his brother.. 2. no cot/moses basket and basically nothing for the baby hell expect me to provide him with formula/nappies and everything but if owt id say he should at least get some of it at his cause if hes barely going to have him then theyll keep if that makes sense.. cause id prob have to buy a pack of nappies just for him to have at his every time he has him! lol .. Id be really funny if FOB had another girlfriend i know im contridicting my self cause i said about if i dated etc but i wouldnt want my LO being with him and his girlfriend just cause what if LO called her mummy  i think id cry my eyes out lol.. Hopefully well sort something but i told him cause me and FOB are close like best mates tbh i said he can stop mine to help me with night feeds etc and he was happy with that so least thats a start i guess  xx*
> 
> yer exactly so, im BF as well so he will need to be with me 24/7 basically, until i express and stuff which tbh i think right after iv been through labour im gonna be feeling so battered about as it is and have heard expressing is quite painful so think im gona hold off on that for a bit like til my body has recovered! lol. i know you're FF but its obviously still so important to get them into sleeping/feeding patterns when they're tiny! and packing him off to FOBs for a full weekend is not going to help that at all!
> yep same thing with mine, he has bought nothing yet, as far as i know. oh no wait, he bought him a tshirt saying "good looking like my daddy". :dohh: thats it.
> whenever i moaned at him about it he'd say "we have bags of time left" but we dont really anymore well we have 14 weeks but i can just see him putting it off til like a week before im due then realising hes done f*ck all.
> and yeah the thing with his gf is another reason i want him to come to mine to see him, because she would obviously not be entering my house lol, and even if he told me that she wouldnt see him, how would i know if he was at his house? :shrug:
> how was your 4d scan btw? pic looks amazing!xxxxClick to expand...

*Well hell have to understand about it all at the start aspecially with BFing because you obviously need to get used to expressing and you wont want to be doing that in a hurry as such cause you need to get used to doing it naturally with the baby.. Mine hasnt brought anything for his house which im glad about really cause that means he cant stop there lol hell prob expect him to sleep in his pushchair which he can because hes got a carrycot to start with but not really ideal is it lol.. FOB's mum has brought me 2 tops and 2 onesies but i have to say at least she asked me if i need anything but i said no cause i feel cheeky lol but tbh he doesnt realise hell have to get a weekend job! he goes college wed-fri all day and just gets EMA and that doesnt cover much he just thinks its all going to go by neatly and that but i told him its all going to be so hard.. but im going to have to get a job as soon as i can cause im going to need the money. He cant do that with his gf you can get like supervised visits .. where he has the baby and only him if that makes sense i dont know how it works fully but i got told about it when i asked my midwife but i thought the same with it how would you know she isnt there or anything unles someone has to be with him but i dont know.. and it was really good  hadnt seen him for like 13weeks so  scared me though with the specialist doctor telling me he weighs over 5lbs and hes big and that im 34weeks  i was like im 33weeks but he says im measuring ahead so prepare to be early! lool but yeah he was really good posing for the scan lol showing his bits off  xx*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Iv explained to FOB that he isnt having LO at his house when hes first born for the fact it wont do LO any good with feeding patterns and sleeping patterns and stuff.. but he said to me he wants him at weekends  i was like not straight away maybe when hes settled abit.. but aswell FOB hasnt got anything at his house .. 1. room for a baby as he lives with his parents and shares a room with his brother.. 2. no cot/moses basket and basically nothing for the baby hell expect me to provide him with formula/nappies and everything but if owt id say he should at least get some of it at his cause if hes barely going to have him then theyll keep if that makes sense.. cause id prob have to buy a pack of nappies just for him to have at his every time he has him! lol .. Id be really funny if FOB had another girlfriend i know im contridicting my self cause i said about if i dated etc but i wouldnt want my LO being with him and his girlfriend just cause what if LO called her mummy  i think id cry my eyes out lol.. Hopefully well sort something but i told him cause me and FOB are close like best mates tbh i said he can stop mine to help me with night feeds etc and he was happy with that so least thats a start i guess  xx*
> 
> yer exactly so, im BF as well so he will need to be with me 24/7 basically, until i express and stuff which tbh i think right after iv been through labour im gonna be feeling so battered about as it is and have heard expressing is quite painful so think im gona hold off on that for a bit like til my body has recovered! lol. i know you're FF but its obviously still so important to get them into sleeping/feeding patterns when they're tiny! and packing him off to FOBs for a full weekend is not going to help that at all!
> yep same thing with mine, he has bought nothing yet, as far as i know. oh no wait, he bought him a tshirt saying "good looking like my daddy". :dohh: thats it.
> whenever i moaned at him about it he'd say "we have bags of time left" but we dont really anymore well we have 14 weeks but i can just see him putting it off til like a week before im due then realising hes done f*ck all.
> and yeah the thing with his gf is another reason i want him to come to mine to see him, because she would obviously not be entering my house lol, and even if he told me that she wouldnt see him, how would i know if he was at his house? :shrug:
> how was your 4d scan btw? pic looks amazing!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> *Well hell have to understand about it all at the start aspecially with BFing because you obviously need to get used to expressing and you wont want to be doing that in a hurry as such cause you need to get used to doing it naturally with the baby.. Mine hasnt brought anything for his house which im glad about really cause that means he cant stop there lol hell prob expect him to sleep in his pushchair which he can because hes got a carrycot to start with but not really ideal is it lol.. FOB's mum has brought me 2 tops and 2 onesies but i have to say at least she asked me if i need anything but i said no cause i feel cheeky lol but tbh he doesnt realise hell have to get a weekend job! he goes college wed-fri all day and just gets EMA and that doesnt cover much he just thinks its all going to go by neatly and that but i told him its all going to be so hard.. but im going to have to get a job as soon as i can cause im going to need the money. He cant do that with his gf you can get like supervised visits .. where he has the baby and only him if that makes sense i dont know how it works fully but i got told about it when i asked my midwife but i thought the same with it how would you know she isnt there or anything unles someone has to be with him but i dont know.. and it was really good  hadnt seen him for like 13weeks so  scared me though with the specialist doctor telling me he weighs over 5lbs and hes big and that im 34weeks  i was like im 33weeks but he says im measuring ahead so prepare to be early! lool but yeah he was really good posing for the scan lol showing his bits off  xx*Click to expand...

yer FOB's mum rang me up and asked if i want anything buying too, i said no cos itd seem rude, even though she is the grandma! but still, she said she'll get me a cot and FOB's sister is getting me monitors, so they are being good about it just FOB is yet to pull his finger out!
aww bless him :) are you thinking of yourself as 34 weeks now then because of that? or still 33? xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel im keeping my ticker as due 22nd january .. but i going to just keep eye out lol its only a week ahead but when i get to the 15th im going to just see how i feel and if anything happens etc for all i know i could be early anyway  he told me basically be prepared 15th-22nd so ill listen to him lol cause tbh my midwife is great and everything but shes only estimating things i guess cause in my notes it says by 40weeks my baby will be 9lbs!! i was like i cant give birth to a 9lb baby sorry but i think if hes that big ill need a c-section cause im only small and small built! lol

And wel at least FOB's mum said shell get you something i just said no to mines cause i have actually got everything .. i havent got the cot but i can expect her to splash out for a cot right near christmas and shes got FOB's 17th at start january and his little sisters day before his  but i wasnt getting cot till later when he can go in it but im thinking thats bad idea now but were moving house after LO's here so moses basket should be fine at first  Tbh i wish FOB was older and actually had a proper job and had his own money cause he asks his mum for everything and its not fair cause shes got 3 kids to buy for and everything.. xx*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Wel im keeping my ticker as due 22nd january .. but i going to just keep eye out lol its only a week ahead but when i get to the 15th im going to just see how i feel and if anything happens etc for all i know i could be early anyway  he told me basically be prepared 15th-22nd so ill listen to him lol cause tbh my midwife is great and everything but shes only estimating things i guess cause in my notes it says by 40weeks my baby will be 9lbs!! i was like i cant give birth to a 9lb baby sorry but i think if hes that big ill need a c-section cause im only small and small built! lol
> 
> And wel at least FOB's mum said shell get you something i just said no to mines cause i have actually got everything .. i havent got the cot but i can expect her to splash out for a cot right near christmas and shes got FOB's 17th at start january and his little sisters day before his  but i wasnt getting cot till later when he can go in it but im thinking thats bad idea now but were moving house after LO's here so moses basket should be fine at first  Tbh i wish FOB was older and actually had a proper job and had his own money cause he asks his mum for everything and its not fair cause shes got 3 kids to buy for and everything.. xx*

ahh you're getting close now :D aw dont worry, even if he is that big you should do fine. my mum is 5ft and really small built and my little brother was 11lbs!! :huh::huh: she delivered him naturally in 7 hours i think? which as far as iv heard is a pretty short labour! considering her labour with me was like 46 hours i think. :nope:
i know thats only one story but just to show it can be done :haha: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Memysonand3 - Just try not to talk to him for alittle while , you don't know he might go back to his ex:(

Jas029 -I'm veg cause I can't eat an amimal lol can you cover the baskets with blue fabric?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

remember how I been talking about my ex lately?
well I made a fool outta my self and cried and told him how much I love him and begged him to try to work out things with me.
He won't. He says I have a child and hes not ready.
I feel so stupid for crying and everything. :(


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> remember how I been talking about my ex lately?
> well I made a fool outta my self and cried and told him how much I love him and begged him to try to work out things with me.
> He won't. He says I have a child and hes not ready.
> I feel so stupid for crying and everything. :(

dont feel stupid! :( :hugs:
he said hes not ready?
does that mean he will be in time..?
i hope he comes round x


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Memysonand3 - Just try not to talk to him for alittle while , you don't know he might go back to his ex:(
> 
> Jas029 -I'm veg cause I can't eat an amimal lol can you cover the baskets with blue fabric?

I don't know.. My mom was talking about dipping them in dye but she thinks they're made out of like cardboard or something and it wouldn't work..
My dad thinks they're made out of plastic like in the bill of a hat and says it would..
We don't know whether to try or not..
My mom says she'll end up buying new baskets for it eventually if we cant dye them..they come in pink, yellow and green I think she said..
Also congrats on the ultrasound looks like you got some great views!!!
Mines in a week and I'm soo excited I can't wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> remember how I been talking about my ex lately?
> well I made a fool outta my self and cried and told him how much I love him and begged him to try to work out things with me.
> He won't. He says I have a child and hes not ready.
> I feel so stupid for crying and everything. :(
> 
> dont feel stupid! :( :hugs:
> he said hes not ready?
> does that mean he will be in time..?
> i hope he comes round xClick to expand...

I don't think so, he NEVER wanted children and says he doesn't want any for another 10 years. 
I can't help but want him,:cry: 
We were going to get married before I "needed to be young and free" and slept with FOB. 
oh I feel like I made such a big mistake on leaving him . I just need to get over him, and I was until he came here! it's unfair. He has a girlfriend too.:(
I'm sorry I'm so whiny I feel overly emotional the last few days!



Jas- I put old ultrasound pics up a little while ago, I have another one on thursday:)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

right, basicully ive found something out..

kierans being the same way with me as how his uncle was with his girlfriend everytime shes been pregnant..
going off the rails
n being horrible basicully

maybe lads just deal with things different..
but he was fine when the babys born
sorry but im not going over 5 months living like thiss!!
you really dont know the story of my past week girlies :( xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It will definatly be nerves and hell proberley be scared of becoming a dad ... and he might need time to come to terms with it .. FOB to mine wasnt sure about it all when i told him about it and he was abit off with me but after a few months he changed and was getting excited and hes even more excited now he cant wait for him to be born abnd everything.. It is hard to deal with someone whos being like he is for a long time only thing you can do is sit down with him and have a proper talk and ask him if hes scared and everything about it and try comfort each other and make it seem less scary? xx*


----------



## BritMichie

Hey everyone, this is my first post here on this website.... I have a two year old daughter peyton Danielle... I am a single mother as of April when Peyton's dad passed away suddenly leaving my world and Peytons shattered. I am 18 years old and i was 16 when i gave birth to my daughter. I'm not going to lie to anyone on here and say that its easy because it is far from it... the ups and the downs... and you never know whats around the corner. I am in college now while working two part time jobs and caring for my daughter on my own with no support from my family or peyton's late fathers family. peyton is by no means a mistake but if i had to do everything all over again i wouldnt of gotten pregnant at sixteen... currently i am looking for a way to get in touch with other teen mothers and share my story but for now i am just looking for people who know what i am going through to talk to...

RIP my baby i will love you forever and always <3


----------



## Jas029

BritMichie said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post here on this website.... I have a two year old daughter peyton Danielle... I am a single mother as of April when Peyton's dad passed away suddenly leaving my world and Peytons shattered. I am 18 years old and i was 16 when i gave birth to my daughter. I'm not going to lie to anyone on here and say that its easy because it is far from it... the ups and the downs... and you never know whats around the corner. I am in college now while working two part time jobs and caring for my daughter on my own with no support from my family or peyton's late fathers family. peyton is by no means a mistake but if i had to do everything all over again i wouldnt of gotten pregnant at sixteen... currently i am looking for a way to get in touch with other teen mothers and share my story but for now i am just looking for people who know what i am going through to talk to...
> 
> RIP my baby i will love you forever and always <3

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
You will find BnB to be very loving and supporting and will be here when you need to vent, celebrate the happy times or just a shoulder to cry on..
I hope you make some good friends on here that will help you through some of the harder days!
Welcome to STM! :hugs:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *It will definatly be nerves and hell proberley be scared of becoming a dad ... and he might need time to come to terms with it .. FOB to mine wasnt sure about it all when i told him about it and he was abit off with me but after a few months he changed and was getting excited and hes even more excited now he cant wait for him to be born abnd everything.. It is hard to deal with someone whos being like he is for a long time only thing you can do is sit down with him and have a proper talk and ask him if hes scared and everything about it and try comfort each other and make it seem less scary? xx*

Beccy, ive tried so so hard
i cant take much more im liturally breaking down.. all i want is to be together..
im 15 weeks now :\ nearly 4 munfs i cant deal with how hes being..
he said he will talk tomorrow.. but all i wana do is lie ther in his arms =[
and i talk 2him.. and he doesnt seeeeeeeem to talk back to me..
he tells me he doesnt actually want to be with me + stuff x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

BritMichie said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post here on this website.... I have a two year old daughter peyton Danielle... I am a single mother as of April when Peyton's dad passed away suddenly leaving my world and Peytons shattered. I am 18 years old and i was 16 when i gave birth to my daughter. I'm not going to lie to anyone on here and say that its easy because it is far from it... the ups and the downs... and you never know whats around the corner. I am in college now while working two part time jobs and caring for my daughter on my own with no support from my family or peyton's late fathers family. peyton is by no means a mistake but if i had to do everything all over again i wouldnt of gotten pregnant at sixteen... currently i am looking for a way to get in touch with other teen mothers and share my story but for now i am just looking for people who know what i am going through to talk to...
> 
> RIP my baby i will love you forever and always <3

i am so so sorry to hear that
i hope you are okay, and i hope you have some supportive friends.
your little girl will always look up too youuuu
<3 x


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> right, basicully ive found something out..
> 
> kierans being the same way with me as how his uncle was with his girlfriend everytime shes been pregnant..
> going off the rails
> n being horrible basicully
> 
> maybe lads just deal with things different..
> but he was fine when the babys born
> sorry but im not going over 5 months living like thiss!!
> you really dont know the story of my past week girlies :( xxx

im sorry but please leave him :( he is making you miserable and he is not going to change. he doesnt care, i know thats hard to hear but its what i needed to hear to realise my ex really did not care about me, only himself, and that he would never change...
why should you put up with him being like that for the rest of your pregnancy?! you shouldnt! and if he does change his tune after babys born and decides to grow up and act like a man and not a little boy then fair play to him, but you shouldnt have to put up with him being so unloving etc just in the hope that he'll change after babys born.
ive not said anything for a while, was waiting to see if you said he'd got any better or anything but it doesnt seem a healthy relationship and if its making you this sad then get out hun :( you will be much better off xxx



BritMichie said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post here on this website.... I have a two year old daughter peyton Danielle... I am a single mother as of April when Peyton's dad passed away suddenly leaving my world and Peytons shattered. I am 18 years old and i was 16 when i gave birth to my daughter. I'm not going to lie to anyone on here and say that its easy because it is far from it... the ups and the downs... and you never know whats around the corner. I am in college now while working two part time jobs and caring for my daughter on my own with no support from my family or peyton's late fathers family. peyton is by no means a mistake but if i had to do everything all over again i wouldnt of gotten pregnant at sixteen... currently i am looking for a way to get in touch with other teen mothers and share my story but for now i am just looking for people who know what i am going through to talk to...
> 
> RIP my baby i will love you forever and always <3

hey, welcome to STM :) congratulations on your daughter and sorry about the loss of her father :(:( xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It will definatly be nerves and hell proberley be scared of becoming a dad ... and he might need time to come to terms with it .. FOB to mine wasnt sure about it all when i told him about it and he was abit off with me but after a few months he changed and was getting excited and hes even more excited now he cant wait for him to be born abnd everything.. It is hard to deal with someone whos being like he is for a long time only thing you can do is sit down with him and have a proper talk and ask him if hes scared and everything about it and try comfort each other and make it seem less scary? xx*
> 
> Beccy, ive tried so so hard
> i cant take much more im liturally breaking down.. all i want is to be together..
> im 15 weeks now :\ nearly 4 munfs i cant deal with how hes being..
> he said he will talk tomorrow.. but all i wana do is lie ther in his arms =[
> and i talk 2him.. and he doesnt seeeeeeeem to talk back to me..
> he tells me he doesnt actually want to be with me + stuff xClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## memysonand3

aww preggo thanks hun and well an update on jared i am so extreamly emotional right now and i hate it i feel like my life is falling apart all over again and nothing have said about him is a lie its just he has this soft side that hardly nobody gets to see and i have gotten to time and time again but like i said before i just dont feel strong enough to tell him no anymore i miss him and crave his tuch and yet i am revolted by the thought of him because the way he broke my heart =/ grr why does life have to play these cruel games on us i wish there was just an easy button like the stapples button lol


----------



## Jas029

My ribs are SOOO sore tonight..
Only when I push against them or stretch in a certain way though.. Not just random sharp pains like I get sometimes with him..
He's been SOOOO active today.. Even felt him abunch standing up! (Normally I rarely ever feel him when I'm standing up and walking around, usually just feel it when I'm lying or sitting down)
My moms so excited she keeps looking at my belly when hes moving to see if she can see like a arm or leg clearly..
She had her hand on my belly tonight and he was moving around some when I was standing there and shes like "That has to be a hand or something right there!!"
This boy likes to be carried high though.. He's ALWAYS up in my ribs these days..
My poor stomach and bowels, I'll just feel him down there moving and they start rumbling from the commotion..
I think he likes beating on them BECAUSE they make such amazing noises! 
Seriously I don't see how women can be constipated all the way into the third trimester.. He kicks them so much and keeps everything flowing! (Sorry, TMI)
But really, I had HORRIBLE constipation(well, irritable bowel syndrome runs in the family) in my first trimester and even continued into my second until I was like 14-15 weeks and he was big enough he could just kick them and get them moving again! :haha:
Seriously though.. I bet that's why I'm no longer having problems with it..

Anyway I'm so sorry you guys are having such problems with O/H's!
Men are such selfish immature pigs! (Well, ALOT of them)

I'm gonna rent a movie called "Inside the womb" my cousin told me about it and said it's really good and really interesting especially for those who are expecting!
I'm really looking forward to watching it! You girls might be interested in looking into it too..
Also.. My 3d/4d ultrasound is monday!!! :happydance:
First time I get to see my L/O in what.. 8 weeks?
Not to mention it will be all 3dish and get a pretty clear view of what he'll look like!
You all keep talking about getting growth scans when you're like 28 weeks..
But my doctor never mentioned it at my last appointment and I meant to ask him when my next ultrasound would be but by the time I remembered he was already busy with another patient :cry:
My next doctors appointment is the same day anyway..
And since I'm getting the portrait scan I don't know if he'll still end up doing one any time soon or what.. 
I don't know.. I just want monday to come already!!!


----------



## memysonand3

aw jas i cant wait for monday for you lol i get another ultrasound done tommorow to see how much they have grown but i get them done every two weeks it i cant wait either i am like SWEEEEEEET lol i want to see how chunky they are getting because the whole world knows how i seem to be growing i am so big i never thought i could grow this big i am so scared for when they are born i just keep thinking there is no way in hell that anyguy is going to think of me as attractive after words i am going to need a tummy tuck and i have no way of getting my hands on the money for THAT oi i am running off of 5 hours of sleep lol and yet i am wide awake and i feel so weird


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It will definatly be nerves and hell proberley be scared of becoming a dad ... and he might need time to come to terms with it .. FOB to mine wasnt sure about it all when i told him about it and he was abit off with me but after a few months he changed and was getting excited and hes even more excited now he cant wait for him to be born abnd everything.. It is hard to deal with someone whos being like he is for a long time only thing you can do is sit down with him and have a proper talk and ask him if hes scared and everything about it and try comfort each other and make it seem less scary? xx*
> 
> Beccy, ive tried so so hard
> i cant take much more im liturally breaking down.. all i want is to be together..
> im 15 weeks now :\ nearly 4 munfs i cant deal with how hes being..
> he said he will talk tomorrow.. but all i wana do is lie ther in his arms =[
> and i talk 2him.. and he doesnt seeeeeeeem to talk back to me..
> he tells me he doesnt actually want to be with me + stuff xClick to expand...


*Wel from when i got pregnant til 16 weeks the lad who i was going out with at the time wasnt with him long at all but i thought baby was his and everythin.. but obviously found out it cant have been cause i was so far along and dates worked out with me ex.. but that lad he was actually the lad of my dreams and he was always going on about getting engaged to me hell never leave me etc etc but obviously when i told him babys not his he basically flipped like any lad would and i was devestated and he was but he ended up getting violent to me and now hes not aloud near me cause police thinks hes dangerous to me and my unborn baby .. but it isnt worth the stress and everything i know from what happened with me even though its different to whats happening with you.. but if hes going to be like this with you just keave him to be like that and if he comes back and realises the mistake he made walking away then its down to you to forgive him or not i spose  im sorry im not much help i wish i could help but try to keep ya head up cause last thing you want is getting stressed and everything  xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> aww preggo thanks hun and well an update on jared i am so extreamly emotional right now and i hate it i feel like my life is falling apart all over again and nothing have said about him is a lie its just he has this soft side that hardly nobody gets to see and i have gotten to time and time again but like i said before i just dont feel strong enough to tell him no anymore i miss him and crave his tuch and yet i am revolted by the thought of him because the way he broke my heart =/ grr why does life have to play these cruel games on us i wish there was just an easy button like the stapples button lol

awe its okay, I feel insanely emotional too, its so hard to alone. Maybe it's the time of year? lol. I wish there was an easy button. There one day will be a better man out there for you <3 that's what I keep telling myself. If you do decide to get back together w/ him be careful, and I will be here for you if it doesn't work out<3


----------



## Jas029

Man I really had to scroll back far to get to this thread! :haha:

My grandma called today and said she accidently scheduled their month-long vacation to Florida for February!! :cry:
My grandparents wont be there for the birth of their first great grand baby :cry:
I told my mom to tell them they better hurry back because I ain't waiting til May to push him out! :haha:

I'm really bummed though.. They've been struggling to come around to the idea of me being pregnant and such (Well my grandma mainly.. Even took her to my 16W ultrasound to help her cope and be a little more excited and supportive)
It sucks they wont be around to meet their great grand baby when he first arrives though..


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh thats not good! 
i wish my mamar would go on holiday for a month or something when i pop! dont want to sound horrible but my mamar does my head in shes too fussy and she just drives me up the wall .. like she came over other week and there was 2 teddies on the table that i needed to put away in babies room .. and she started teasing my dog saying 'what are these do you want them' ..putting them near him getting him all excited and wound up and then she said 'no you cant have it' .. my grandad ended up having a go at her when they went home cause were teaching the dog whats his and what isnt for when baby arrives. stupid women  shell never learn and shes how old! plus shes one of them people who will randomly come over and not ask me first and if i dont answer the door she starts tapping on the windows  shell just end up waking baby up and ill flip in end 

luckily im moving away from them so theyd have to get a bus or 2 to get to me just i wish they would ring first to let me know at least soon as babys here shell do it more cause shell use the excuse she wanted to know if i need any help with the baby and my dads even said ill need time to bond with him on my own for awhile .. when he gets to like 1/2 she wont be interested in him thats my biggest problem she just will be cause hes little and newborn ..

Sorry for blabbing on  you got me ranting about my mamar Jas lol!*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *Oh thats not good!
> i wish my mamar would go on holiday for a month or something when i pop! dont want to sound horrible but my mamar does my head in shes too fussy and she just drives me up the wall .. like she came over other week and there was 2 teddies on the table that i needed to put away in babies room .. and she started teasing my dog saying 'what are these do you want them' ..putting them near him getting him all excited and wound up and then she said 'no you cant have it' .. my grandad ended up having a go at her when they went home cause were teaching the dog whats his and what isnt for when baby arrives. stupid women  shell never learn and shes how old! plus shes one of them people who will randomly come over and not ask me first and if i dont answer the door she starts tapping on the windows  shell just end up waking baby up and ill flip in end
> 
> luckily im moving away from them so theyd have to get a bus or 2 to get to me just i wish they would ring first to let me know at least soon as babys here shell do it more cause shell use the excuse she wanted to know if i need any help with the baby and my dads even said ill need time to bond with him on my own for awhile .. when he gets to like 1/2 she wont be interested in him thats my biggest problem she just will be cause hes little and newborn ..
> 
> Sorry for blabbing on  you got me ranting about my mamar Jas lol!*

Sorry you're stuck with such a.. how do I put this nicely.. Rude? Mamar


----------



## QuintinsMommy

2 more days to my ultrasound!

awe, I don't have any grandparents, well one but she's on my dads said and I barely see my dad so I don't see my grandma ever.

My mom read a book on how to be a good birthing partner so I'm excited:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Haha you can put it however you like i wont take offence she just needs to learn to stop being how she is she still treats me like a 10year old and i just sometimes want to tell her what i think but i dont cause im not someone to be that nasty i spose lol she just needs to back off abit in my family great grandmas and that never have been part of kids lifes .. like i hardly seen my great grandmas and theyve both passed now but they both hardly knew who i was and got mixed up with names .. im just bothered that my mum and dad take alot of interest in there first grand child and obviously my sister  but alot of families are close and get on really well  like yours seems to wish mine wasnt how they are lol *


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> 2 more days to my ultrasound!
> 
> awe, I don't have any grandparents, well one but she's on my dads said and I barely see my dad so I don't see my grandma ever.
> 
> My mom read a book on how to be a good birthing partner so I'm excited:)

*Bet you cant wait for your scan!! make sure you find out how much he weighs  

My mum keeps saying she hopes she can get there in time!! lmao so im abit worried i hope she can tbh cause ill be devestated if she isnt there cause ill have to have FOB cause he now says he would like to come in the room with me! but i dont want him to just because i dont feel comfy dont want that to sound daft lol but i had my heart set on my mum being with me *


----------



## memysonand3

ok so i just found out today by the specialist... yes my doc finally let me go see him... that i can have my babies on christmass i really want to but am worried because i dont want to ruin xmas for my family seeing as my mom is going to be with me when i deliver i came up with a plan that we could do christmas a day early also i think it would be alot safer and so does the special doc because just waiting to two extra weeks i will have an EVEN higher chance than i am at right now of losing them =( so i say safer that they are born and in the NICU being taken care of then in the womb and possibably dying 


:happydance:You guys i really am excited i want to have my babies and i want them to be my little christmas babies they were sent to me to save me like god sent jesus to save the world :happydance: 

sorry to sound so religious it is just how i feel they were ment for me to save me


----------



## memysonand3

Becyboo__x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 2 more days to my ultrasound!
> 
> awe, I don't have any grandparents, well one but she's on my dads said and I barely see my dad so I don't see my grandma ever.
> 
> My mom read a book on how to be a good birthing partner so I'm excited:)
> 
> *Bet you cant wait for your scan!! make sure you find out how much he weighs
> 
> My mum keeps saying she hopes she can get there in time!! lmao so im abit worried i hope she can tbh cause ill be devestated if she isnt there cause ill have to have FOB cause he now says he would like to come in the room with me! but i dont want him to just because i dont feel comfy dont want that to sound daft lol but i had my heart set on my mum being with me *Click to expand...

aw prego i cant wait to hear how its going and becy she will be there for you and i wish you the best of luck


----------



## glong88

memysonand3 said:


> ok so i just found out today by the specialist... yes my doc finally let me go see him... that i can have my babies on christmass i really want to but am worried because i dont want to ruin xmas for my family seeing as my mom is going to be with me when i deliver i came up with a plan that we could do christmas a day early also i think it would be alot safer and so does the special doc because just waiting to two extra weeks i will have an EVEN higher chance than i am at right now of losing them =( so i say safer that they are born and in the NICU being taken care of then in the womb and possibably dying
> 
> 
> :happydance:You guys i really am excited i want to have my babies and i want them to be my little christmas babies they were sent to me to save me like god sent jesus to save the world :happydance:
> 
> sorry to sound so religious it is just how i feel they were ment for me to save me

WOW 3 little babies on xmas day- what a present!!:hugs:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:happydance: Yay! Xmas bubba's!! :pink::pink::pink:
What an expensive time xmas will be in years
to come!! :haha:

I've come back from the physiotherapist today as I had
bad back pains and found out I've got SPD! :nope:
(SPD = Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction)
Been given loadsa diff pelvic floor exersises to do and a
lovely orthopaedic maternity belt to wear when walking
around. Oh how attractive I must look! :haha:

Anyone else got this?

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

memysonand3 said:


> ok so i just found out today by the specialist... yes my doc finally let me go see him... that i can have my babies on christmass i really want to but am worried because i dont want to ruin xmas for my family seeing as my mom is going to be with me when i deliver i came up with a plan that we could do christmas a day early also i think it would be alot safer and so does the special doc because just waiting to two extra weeks i will have an EVEN higher chance than i am at right now of losing them =( so i say safer that they are born and in the NICU being taken care of then in the womb and possibably dying
> 
> 
> :happydance:You guys i really am excited i want to have my babies and i want them to be my little christmas babies they were sent to me to save me like god sent jesus to save the world :happydance:
> 
> sorry to sound so religious it is just how i feel they were ment for me to save me


*OMGG!!!!
Xmas Babies yayyy! 
so excited now about christmas heehee! i just wanted it to come and then go tbh so january would come quicker and all stress of christmas would pass moneywise! but now im looking forward to hearing from you and seeing your lil ones!


xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> :happydance: Yay! Xmas bubba's!! :pink::pink::pink:
> What an expensive time xmas will be in years
> to come!! :haha:
> 
> I've come back from the physiotherapist today as I had
> bad back pains and found out I've got SPD! :nope:
> (SPD = Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction)
> Been given loadsa diff pelvic floor exersises to do and a
> lovely orthopaedic maternity belt to wear when walking
> around. Oh how attractive I must look! :haha:
> 
> Anyone else got this?
> 
> xXx


*I dont know much about SPD but a few people in third tri have got it who i speak to alot doesnt sound very nice   xx*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Becyboo__x said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Yay! Xmas bubba's!! :pink::pink::pink:
> What an expensive time xmas will be in years
> to come!! :haha:
> 
> I've come back from the physiotherapist today as I had
> bad back pains and found out I've got SPD! :nope:
> (SPD = Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction)
> Been given loadsa diff pelvic floor exersises to do and a
> lovely orthopaedic maternity belt to wear when walking
> around. Oh how attractive I must look! :haha:
> 
> Anyone else got this?
> 
> xXx
> 
> 
> *I dont know much about SPD but a few people in third tri have got it who i speak to alot doesnt sound very nice   xx*Click to expand...

Yeah it does really hurt. :nope:
I've looked into it and things and I guess it all makes sence.
Just wondering whether anyone else has had it so they can
give advice on how to make it less painful to walk!! :haha:

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If no-one has it in this thread ask in third tri? i think alot of people will be able to reply  xx*


----------



## Zebra Stars

im jazmin im 17, im 5 weeks due around august


----------



## annawrigley

Zebra Stars said:


> im jazmin im 17, im 5 weeks due around august

welcome :) xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Is anyone on income support? 

if no-one is then never mind ill just say what i was going to anyway lol..

I was on JSA to start with cause i was still able to look/find work and then when i reached my confinment date as they call it (where you cant physically look/find work no more) i moved onto income support.. but when youve had the baby does anyone know what happens as in how long do you keep getting it for or does it stop  i would guess it stopped after a certain time and then id have to go back onto JSA when im able to look for work again  

Basically wondered if anyone knew when this would be ..x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Oh thats not good!
> i wish my mamar would go on holiday for a month or something when i pop! dont want to sound horrible but my mamar does my head in shes too fussy and she just drives me up the wall .. like she came over other week and there was 2 teddies on the table that i needed to put away in babies room .. and she started teasing my dog saying 'what are these do you want them' ..putting them near him getting him all excited and wound up and then she said 'no you cant have it' .. my grandad ended up having a go at her when they went home cause were teaching the dog whats his and what isnt for when baby arrives. stupid women  shell never learn and shes how old! plus shes one of them people who will randomly come over and not ask me first and if i dont answer the door she starts tapping on the windows  shell just end up waking baby up and ill flip in end
> 
> luckily im moving away from them so theyd have to get a bus or 2 to get to me just i wish they would ring first to let me know at least soon as babys here shell do it more cause shell use the excuse she wanted to know if i need any help with the baby and my dads even said ill need time to bond with him on my own for awhile .. when he gets to like 1/2 she wont be interested in him thats my biggest problem she just will be cause hes little and newborn ..
> 
> Sorry for blabbing on  you got me ranting about my mamar Jas lol!*

aha bek
dya actually say mamar?
like how they do on nanny mcphee :o?

aww.. well ur have to put it nicely across to her if u no what i mean?xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

we..
im claiming some employement benefit?
i have to supply a sick note for this back of mine! every month to get 100 every 2 weeks..
not sure what will happen after..
but theres this scheme called "building blocks"
they did it in america.. for teenage moms so they dont feel alone
and help them when they want to start working again,
i want to go back into a salon wen bubz is about 9months old and just do 2 days a week..
because u can still claim tooo?
think that will be my best bet for a year or 2 then i want to go back full timee :\
whats everybody elses plans?!


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Oh thats not good!
> i wish my mamar would go on holiday for a month or something when i pop! dont want to sound horrible but my mamar does my head in shes too fussy and she just drives me up the wall .. like she came over other week and there was 2 teddies on the table that i needed to put away in babies room .. and she started teasing my dog saying 'what are these do you want them' ..putting them near him getting him all excited and wound up and then she said 'no you cant have it' .. my grandad ended up having a go at her when they went home cause were teaching the dog whats his and what isnt for when baby arrives. stupid women  shell never learn and shes how old! plus shes one of them people who will randomly come over and not ask me first and if i dont answer the door she starts tapping on the windows  shell just end up waking baby up and ill flip in end
> 
> luckily im moving away from them so theyd have to get a bus or 2 to get to me just i wish they would ring first to let me know at least soon as babys here shell do it more cause shell use the excuse she wanted to know if i need any help with the baby and my dads even said ill need time to bond with him on my own for awhile .. when he gets to like 1/2 she wont be interested in him thats my biggest problem she just will be cause hes little and newborn ..
> 
> Sorry for blabbing on  you got me ranting about my mamar Jas lol!*
> 
> aha bek
> dya actually say mamar?
> like how they do on nanny mcphee :o?
> 
> aww.. well ur have to put it nicely across to her if u no what i mean?xxClick to expand...

*Erm.. lol wel its said like mom-arr if that makes sense lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I plan on going back to high school ( I'm 19 but I haven't got my high school done) then 
I'm hoping to go to college next winter but I'm not sure

I'm trying to get the xmas decorations up today. lol they are in the basement so I'm slowly getting them upstairs! lol.

hows everyone today?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Oh thats not good!
> i wish my mamar would go on holiday for a month or something when i pop! dont want to sound horrible but my mamar does my head in shes too fussy and she just drives me up the wall .. like she came over other week and there was 2 teddies on the table that i needed to put away in babies room .. and she started teasing my dog saying 'what are these do you want them' ..putting them near him getting him all excited and wound up and then she said 'no you cant have it' .. my grandad ended up having a go at her when they went home cause were teaching the dog whats his and what isnt for when baby arrives. stupid women  shell never learn and shes how old! plus shes one of them people who will randomly come over and not ask me first and if i dont answer the door she starts tapping on the windows  shell just end up waking baby up and ill flip in end
> 
> luckily im moving away from them so theyd have to get a bus or 2 to get to me just i wish they would ring first to let me know at least soon as babys here shell do it more cause shell use the excuse she wanted to know if i need any help with the baby and my dads even said ill need time to bond with him on my own for awhile .. when he gets to like 1/2 she wont be interested in him thats my biggest problem she just will be cause hes little and newborn ..
> 
> Sorry for blabbing on  you got me ranting about my mamar Jas lol!*
> 
> aha bek
> dya actually say mamar?
> like how they do on nanny mcphee :o?
> 
> aww.. well ur have to put it nicely across to her if u no what i mean?xxClick to expand...
> 
> *Erm.. lol wel its said like mom-arr if that makes sense lol *Click to expand...

haha thats soo poshh :D
its like nanny mcphee 
its cuteeeeeeeee awww :D xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> I plan on going back to high school ( I'm 19 but I haven't got my high school done) then
> I'm hoping to go to college next winter but I'm not sure
> 
> I'm trying to get the xmas decorations up today. lol they are in the basement so I'm slowly getting them upstairs! lol.
> 
> hows everyone today?

aww we put the tree up a week ago i think it was..
how old do you finish school there then?X


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Oh thats not good!
> i wish my mamar would go on holiday for a month or something when i pop! dont want to sound horrible but my mamar does my head in shes too fussy and she just drives me up the wall .. like she came over other week and there was 2 teddies on the table that i needed to put away in babies room .. and she started teasing my dog saying 'what are these do you want them' ..putting them near him getting him all excited and wound up and then she said 'no you cant have it' .. my grandad ended up having a go at her when they went home cause were teaching the dog whats his and what isnt for when baby arrives. stupid women  shell never learn and shes how old! plus shes one of them people who will randomly come over and not ask me first and if i dont answer the door she starts tapping on the windows  shell just end up waking baby up and ill flip in end
> 
> luckily im moving away from them so theyd have to get a bus or 2 to get to me just i wish they would ring first to let me know at least soon as babys here shell do it more cause shell use the excuse she wanted to know if i need any help with the baby and my dads even said ill need time to bond with him on my own for awhile .. when he gets to like 1/2 she wont be interested in him thats my biggest problem she just will be cause hes little and newborn ..
> 
> Sorry for blabbing on  you got me ranting about my mamar Jas lol!*
> 
> aha bek
> dya actually say mamar?
> like how they do on nanny mcphee :o?
> 
> aww.. well ur have to put it nicely across to her if u no what i mean?xxClick to expand...
> 
> *Erm.. lol wel its said like mom-arr if that makes sense lol *Click to expand...
> 
> haha thats soo poshh :D
> its like nanny mcphee
> its cuteeeeeeeee awww :D xxClick to expand...

*Its not posh  wel i dont think it is lol my mum wants to be called Nanar when babys born  she thinks everything else sounds old 

and i put my christmas tree up last weekend  not much point though there not be owt under it this year ardly lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Oh thats not good!
> i wish my mamar would go on holiday for a month or something when i pop! dont want to sound horrible but my mamar does my head in shes too fussy and she just drives me up the wall .. like she came over other week and there was 2 teddies on the table that i needed to put away in babies room .. and she started teasing my dog saying 'what are these do you want them' ..putting them near him getting him all excited and wound up and then she said 'no you cant have it' .. my grandad ended up having a go at her when they went home cause were teaching the dog whats his and what isnt for when baby arrives. stupid women  shell never learn and shes how old! plus shes one of them people who will randomly come over and not ask me first and if i dont answer the door she starts tapping on the windows  shell just end up waking baby up and ill flip in end
> 
> luckily im moving away from them so theyd have to get a bus or 2 to get to me just i wish they would ring first to let me know at least soon as babys here shell do it more cause shell use the excuse she wanted to know if i need any help with the baby and my dads even said ill need time to bond with him on my own for awhile .. when he gets to like 1/2 she wont be interested in him thats my biggest problem she just will be cause hes little and newborn ..
> 
> Sorry for blabbing on  you got me ranting about my mamar Jas lol!*
> 
> aha bek
> dya actually say mamar?
> like how they do on nanny mcphee :o?
> 
> aww.. well ur have to put it nicely across to her if u no what i mean?xxClick to expand...
> 
> *Erm.. lol wel its said like mom-arr if that makes sense lol *Click to expand...
> 
> haha thats soo poshh :D
> its like nanny mcphee
> its cuteeeeeeeee awww :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> *Its not posh  wel i dont think it is lol my mum wants to be called Nanar when babys born  she thinks everything else sounds old
> 
> and i put my christmas tree up last weekend  not much point though there not be owt under it this year ardly lol x*Click to expand...

it issss
have u watched nanny mcphee!
ur going to remind me of it now all the time :D aha
i just go MOM lmaooooooo =\

went to my dads sunday first time ive seen him since hes found out im pregnant.. seemed weird and i wished kieran had come with me like id been telling him to face it with me.. but was all gooooodo x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I plan on going back to high school ( I'm 19 but I haven't got my high school done) then
> I'm hoping to go to college next winter but I'm not sure
> 
> I'm trying to get the xmas decorations up today. lol they are in the basement so I'm slowly getting them upstairs! lol.
> 
> hows everyone today?
> 
> aww we put the tree up a week ago i think it was..
> how old do you finish school there then?XClick to expand...

16-17 I dropped out for a few years when I was younger and went back last year, and I was suppose to be done this year.

my mom wants to be called MiMi not grandma :wacko:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I plan on going back to high school ( I'm 19 but I haven't got my high school done) then
> I'm hoping to go to college next winter but I'm not sure
> 
> I'm trying to get the xmas decorations up today. lol they are in the basement so I'm slowly getting them upstairs! lol.
> 
> hows everyone today?
> 
> aww we put the tree up a week ago i think it was..
> how old do you finish school there then?XClick to expand...
> 
> 16-17 I dropped out for a few years when I was younger and went back last year, and I was suppose to be done this year.
> 
> my mom wants to be called MiMi not grandma :wacko:Click to expand...

are you allowed? didnt u get sent to a collage or anything to do GCSES?! lol
preggo how did ur babyshower go!!
did u post any pics on here i never seeen x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I plan on going back to high school ( I'm 19 but I haven't got my high school done) then
> I'm hoping to go to college next winter but I'm not sure
> 
> I'm trying to get the xmas decorations up today. lol they are in the basement so I'm slowly getting them upstairs! lol.
> 
> hows everyone today?
> 
> aww we put the tree up a week ago i think it was..
> how old do you finish school there then?XClick to expand...
> 
> 16-17 I dropped out for a few years when I was younger and went back last year, and I was suppose to be done this year.
> 
> my mom wants to be called MiMi not grandma :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> are you allowed? didnt u get sent to a collage or anything to do GCSES?! lol
> preggo how did ur babyshower go!!
> did u post any pics on here i never seeen xClick to expand...

I have no idea what GCSES? but your alowed to drop out of school once your 16, but I didn't wait till the I stopped going when i was like 15/16 and started again when I was 18 ( so last year ). Wish I just did it all when I was younger but I was stupid.
I didn't take many pictures at my shower because i was running (well "running" as much as pregnant woman can) around.
but it went better then I thought it did, I posted pictures of all my gifts.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I finished school when i was 16 .. wel year 11 and then you can go back for six form or go to college or find work ? depending on what you want to do i dont know how it works in US and everything though but you dont have to do GCSES i dont think i know few people that dropped out of scool or got kicked out in yr 9/10 and never went back to scool  lol

i was ment to be going college after finished year 11 but i never did and then i got pregnant when i was going to start the following year  hopeing to find an apprentaship next year when i can after babys born *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I plan on going back to high school ( I'm 19 but I haven't got my high school done) then
> I'm hoping to go to college next winter but I'm not sure
> 
> I'm trying to get the xmas decorations up today. lol they are in the basement so I'm slowly getting them upstairs! lol.
> 
> hows everyone today?
> 
> aww we put the tree up a week ago i think it was..
> how old do you finish school there then?XClick to expand...
> 
> 16-17 I dropped out for a few years when I was younger and went back last year, and I was suppose to be done this year.
> 
> my mom wants to be called MiMi not grandma :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> are you allowed? didnt u get sent to a collage or anything to do GCSES?! lol
> preggo how did ur babyshower go!!
> did u post any pics on here i never seeen xClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what GCSES? but your alowed to drop out of school once your 16, but I didn't wait till the I stopped going when i was like 15/16 and started again when I was 18 ( so last year ). Wish I just did it all when I was younger but I was stupid.
> I didn't take many pictures at my shower because i was running (well "running" as much as pregnant woman can) around.
> but it went better then I thought it did, I posted pictures of all my gifts.Click to expand...

aww what u gett :D
there like qualifications lol :)
ohh they are doing that here now.. luckily i missed it but kids have to stay in school til there 18 now! so hahahaa my sister has to stay 2 extra years than i did.. but shes really clever im just thick.. explains why i went into hairdressing lmao
noo im clever in my own dumb way i guess x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *I finished school when i was 16 .. wel year 11 and then you can go back for six form or go to college or find work ? depending on what you want to do i dont know how it works in US and everything though but you dont have to do GCSES i dont think i know few people that dropped out of scool or got kicked out in yr 9/10 and never went back to scool  lol
> 
> i was ment to be going college after finished year 11 but i never did and then i got pregnant when i was going to start the following year  hopeing to find an apprentaship next year when i can after babys born *

awww apprentership in whatt?
hopefully ur be on proper wage and not apprentist wage.. dont know how i coped on it.. but tbf was betteer than what i get now!xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel its just something to start me off i spose cause at least ill be learning while i work and get paid something hopefully itll lead me into something better in the end lol.. i dont have a clue what in.. either animal care or as a nursery nurse 
x*


----------



## Jas029

Zebra Stars said:


> im jazmin im 17, im 5 weeks due around august

Ooh!
Same name, just mine's spelled Jasmine.
Welcome to STM! :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I plan on going back to high school ( I'm 19 but I haven't got my high school done) then
> I'm hoping to go to college next winter but I'm not sure
> 
> I'm trying to get the xmas decorations up today. lol they are in the basement so I'm slowly getting them upstairs! lol.
> 
> hows everyone today?
> 
> aww we put the tree up a week ago i think it was..
> how old do you finish school there then?XClick to expand...
> 
> 16-17 I dropped out for a few years when I was younger and went back last year, and I was suppose to be done this year.
> 
> my mom wants to be called MiMi not grandma :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> are you allowed? didnt u get sent to a collage or anything to do GCSES?! lol
> preggo how did ur babyshower go!!
> did u post any pics on here i never seeen xClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what GCSES? but your alowed to drop out of school once your 16, but I didn't wait till the I stopped going when i was like 15/16 and started again when I was 18 ( so last year ). Wish I just did it all when I was younger but I was stupid.
> I didn't take many pictures at my shower because i was running (well "running" as much as pregnant woman can) around.
> but it went better then I thought it did, *I posted pictures of all my gifts.*Click to expand...

I never saw those! :cry:


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> whats everybody elses plans?!

im starting college next september, when baby will be 9 months :) theres a nursery on site that he'll be going to and its a 2 year course, so then i think i'll probably wait til he starts school and then go on to higher education or train to be a nurse or something :) im not sure yet though i guess i have nearly 3 years to decide
xx



PreggoEggo said:


> my mom wants to be called MiMi not grandma :wacko:

mine too :| she thinks grandma/nana/granny sound old. but i told her no. lol
xx


----------



## memysonand3

lol you girls have been pretty busy while i was asleep lol well lets see i am getting on housing here in the states so i will get a house based off my income that sutes my family so i will probably have a 3 bedroom house and then i get my daycare paid for so that i can go to school and not have to pay 600 dollers a month for one kiddo and well i think that is all that i am getting right now and we think i will get the c-section around 10 in the mornen but i cant promise that i will be able to post pics right away due to being cut open


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> whats everybody elses plans?!
> 
> im starting college next september, when baby will be 9 months :) theres a nursery on site that he'll be going to and its a 2 year course, so then i think i'll probably wait til he starts school and then go on to higher education or train to be a nurse or something :) im not sure yet though i guess i have nearly 3 years to decide
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> my mom wants to be called MiMi not grandma :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> mine too :| she thinks grandma/nana/granny sound old. but i told her no. lol
> xxClick to expand...

you told her no?:haha: I don't know what to say to my mom. lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/230909-my-babyshower-gifts.html 

heres the post with pictures of my gifts

Don't worry about posting pics memysonand3 right away <3 whenever you have the time just make sure you do!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was about to say the same memysonand3 post pics when you have the time  well all be patient and wait  i bet you i miss when you post them though cause of the time difference! i miss everything  or im last to see lol! 


And iv never heard of MiMi as a name for a grandma lol i know theres different names for them in states and everywhere else.. but i saw anna said it and shes from uk!  x*


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/230909-my-babyshower-gifts.html
> 
> heres the post with pictures of my gifts
> 
> Don't worry about posting pics memysonand3 right away <3 whenever you have the time just make sure you do!

I never even saw that thread!
Wow you got lots of stuff! 
(About the changing table you don't need to bother with one like alot of the other girls said, I'm just gonna use the top of my dresser for one)


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *I was about to say the same memysonand3 post pics when you have the time  well all be patient and wait  i bet you i miss when you post them though cause of the time difference! i miss everything  or im last to see lol!
> 
> 
> And iv never heard of MiMi as a name for a grandma lol i know theres different names for them in states and everywhere else.. but i saw anna said it and shes from uk!  x*

You'd be amazed how many different terms come from grandma/grandpa in the states!
People pick them up from all over..
But the more popular ones here are just grandma/gran/nana and stuff..
I've always just called them grandma! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

memysonand3 said:


> we think i will get the c-section around 10 in the mornen but i cant promise that i will be able to post pics right away due to being cut open

thought you meant 10 tomorrow morning when i read this!! you meant 10am christmas day right? you must be getting so excited! xx



PreggoEggo said:


> you told her no?:haha: I don't know what to say to my mom. lol

lol yer i just said no you cant be called that its weird. she was like ohhhh but im too young to be a granny. haha x



Becyboo__x said:


> *And iv never heard of MiMi as a name for a grandma lol i know theres different names for them in states and everywhere else.. but i saw anna said it and shes from uk!  x*

id never heard it either she found it online on some international list of names for grandma :dohh: i think its german or something x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Well iv only heard of like grandma,nonar,nan,nanar,momar,gran
and then grandad,dodar,dadar,popar .. but popar is abit OTT really i just know a few friends that call theres that.. my grandad gets called grandad and my grandma gets called momar  lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> we think i will get the c-section around 10 in the mornen but i cant promise that i will be able to post pics right away due to being cut open
> 
> thought you meant 10 tomorrow morning when i read this!! you meant 10am christmas day right? you must be getting so excited! xx
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> you told her no?:haha: I don't know what to say to my mom. lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol yer i just said no you cant be called that its weird. she was like ohhhh but im too young to be a granny. haha x
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *And iv never heard of MiMi as a name for a grandma lol i know theres different names for them in states and everywhere else.. but i saw anna said it and shes from uk!  x*Click to expand...
> 
> id never heard it either she found it online on some international list of names for grandma :dohh: i think its german or something xClick to expand...

MY MOM FOUND IT THAT WAY TOO!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


The ultrasound place just called, they told me to remember to drink lots of water , I thought maybe I wouldn't have to cause I'm so far along, but I guess not


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont think it matters really i forgot to drink any hardly for my 20week scan lol it slipped my mind lol and they saw everything fine! .. i got told to have a good breakfast before my 4d scan  so i had a bacon cob  *


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> we think i will get the c-section around 10 in the mornen but i cant promise that i will be able to post pics right away due to being cut open
> 
> thought you meant 10 tomorrow morning when i read this!! you meant 10am christmas day right? you must be getting so excited! xx
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> you told her no?:haha: I don't know what to say to my mom. lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol yer i just said no you cant be called that its weird. she was like ohhhh but im too young to be a granny. haha x
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *And iv never heard of MiMi as a name for a grandma lol i know theres different names for them in states and everywhere else.. but i saw anna said it and shes from uk!  x*Click to expand...
> 
> id never heard it either she found it online on some international list of names for grandma :dohh: i think its german or something xClick to expand...
> 
> MY MOM FOUND IT THAT WAY TOO!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> The ultrasound place just called, they told me to remember to drink lots of water , I thought maybe I wouldn't have to cause I'm so far along, but I guess notClick to expand...

hahahah no way :rofl: why cant they just stick to grandma?! :p 
when is your scan?xx



Becyboo__x said:


> *I dont think it matters really i forgot to drink any hardly for my 20week scan lol it slipped my mind lol and they saw everything fine!*

lol i forgot to before my 12week scan and the sonographer was really snooty about it, there was like a trainee in the room and she kept saying "now as you can see the ladies bladder has nothing in it so its a bit hard to see anything..."
but you could see fine and pics came out fine and stuff :p think she just felt like having a dig
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*
yeah i bet it was cause that trainee was there she was trying to be smart lol but i think at like nearly 33 weeks it wont matter if you have a full bladder or not but if they tell you to drink loads PreggoEggo id be careful cause my LO is head down and he pushs on my bladder with his head alot and id prob wee my sen if i had to do that at this stage  *


----------



## Jas029

I just wanted to point out, We made it 100+ pages!
Whoooo! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was going to say that we was nearly there earlier  
 its cause were all chatterboxes *


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *
> yeah i bet it was cause that trainee was there she was trying to be smart lol but i think at like nearly 33 weeks it wont matter if you have a full bladder or not but if they tell you to drink loads PreggoEggo id be careful cause my LO is head down and he pushs on my bladder with his head alot and id prob wee my sen if i had to do that at this stage  *

Yeah I don't have to worry about drinking water before ultrasound, he is ALWAYS in my ribs these days I think he's plunty high enough!
They made me drink 2 cups of water at my first ultrasound at 14 weeks but they also didn't know how far along I was exactly and are use to doing it on women that aren't so far along..
My other ultrasounds they never told me to, I did anyway just because I was thirsty though..
I'm so excited monday I get to see my L/O again after it being like 8 weeks!


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> I just wanted to point out, We made it 100+ pages!
> Whoooo! :happydance:

26 on mine :( i have like more posts showing per page :haha: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww i get to see mine in another 5-6 weeks depending when he makes an enterance  and if im overdue! *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

My scan is at 3 tomorrow
LOL becyboo I'm worried about drinking alot, even tho they told me to. lol but sometimes Quintin will kick or sit a certain way that I think I will pee myself! so hopefully I don't pee my pants!


----------



## Becyboo__x

* hope you dont be rather embarresing 
Well when you go for your scan itll be like 8pm in uk so youll have to let us know after  good timing cause iv got to go out all morning and afternoon lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

haha, I hope they give me pictures


----------



## Becyboo__x

* me too! *


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *Aww i get to see mine in another 5-6 weeks depending when he makes an enterance  and if im overdue! *

Yay! Not long now!!
I can't WAIT for my scan.. I really wanna know if hes head down yet and if its hands or feet I feel in my ribs CONSTANTLY!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*! woop im so excited just cant wait to see him and look into his eyes i think my heart will melt lol! they usually say even if they are head down they can still move but mines been head down since october and still is now so i doubt hell move! but next wednesday ill find out if hes engaged or not  ..most us are having boys wel the regulars Anna,Me,You,Preggo  and but its equal atm cause Memysonand3 heres 3 girlies  and Mummy.To.Be is having a girl  so 4 and 4 .. hope i havent forgot anyone lol..

But then we have to see what Emzis having  *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i havnt heard the heartbeat yet gotta appointment tuesday, hopefully i will hear itt :D..
aww eggo u got abit anyway i would just be chuft with that but u got moree :o!! ahah :D woop xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i cant waitt to find out
ither a tylarr-jay 
or a daisy-may
Hmm i dont know wether to stick to those, what u guys thinkk xx


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *! woop im so excited just cant wait to see him and look into his eyes i think my heart will melt lol! they usually say even if they are head down they can still move but mines been head down since october and still is now so i doubt hell move! but next wednesday ill find out if hes engaged or not  ..most us are having boys wel the regulars Anna,Me,You,Preggo  and but its equal atm cause Memysonand3 heres 3 girlies  and Mummy.To.Be is having a girl  so 4 and 4 .. hope i havent forgot anyone lol..
> 
> But then we have to see what Emzis having  *

Lol good thing she keeps us equal with her triplets! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

em will be the deciding vote haha, it is weird though , loooooads of us on the teen section not just STM are having boys! i always thought more teens had girls as well :shrug: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel i thought i was having a girl but hope hes defo a boy  *


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> em will be the deciding vote haha, it is weird though , loooooads of us on the teen section not just STM are having boys! i always thought more teens had girls as well :shrug: xx

If you look around its pretty equal..
Just glance over at the due date page and you'll see LOTS having girls


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i reallyyy want a boyy
i dont mindd really
i really dont knoww :(
id love a little boy first..

just names!
im scared that i wont have one i like :\ xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

true, it seems like alot of people are having boys right now tho, everyone I know( in real life not on bnb) who is preggers are all having or had boys the last little bit!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww..
my friends are equal of each i thinkk :o


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> true, it seems like alot of people are having boys right now tho, everyone I know( in real life not on bnb) who is preggers are all having or had boys the last little bit!

The last two on my dads side were girls, the last two on my moms side were boys..
So everyone on my moms side was hoping I'd have a girl and everyone on my dads side KNEW it was a boy..

Apparently knowing is better then hoping because it's a boy!
Although when I pointed it out to my cousin that the last two on either side were opposite she said well your gonna have a trans-gender baby then! ...:dohh: she's alittle odd


----------



## EmziixBo0o

nearly a month toooo go until i find out :woo:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe what are you hoping for emziiboo?


----------



## memysonand3

goodness i feel so spoiled seeing my little ones so frequently just knowing you all have to wait so long makes me anxious for your guys's appointments lol and i wanted all boys this time and i had a boy the first time so maybe it is a teen thing lol im so excited 16 days we schedualed it this morning =)


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> goodness i feel so spoiled seeing my little ones so frequently just knowing you all have to wait so long makes me anxious for your guys's appointments lol and i wanted all boys this time and i had a boy the first time so maybe it is a teen thing lol im so excited 16 days we schedualed it this morning =)

Yayy!
You have made my xmas even better and now I'm REALLY looking forward to xmas! :haha:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Yayyyyy!!! :happydance:
Memysonand3 - I can't wait to see the pics of your little princesses! :D
I'm gonna wake up on xmas day and be thinkin of ya straight away hun!
:hugs:

PreggoEggo - I never saw that thread of your baby shower gifts. You
got tones of stuff!! Lol. I love the colour of your baby monitors! :D

Emzii babe, I think you're gonna need a little :pink: bubba in there to
even our STM LO's genders out! :haha:
Only kidding! :winkwink: But yeah I like the names you've chosen :thumbup:
I loved the names Brynn & Max before I knew I was having a princess!


Has anyone elses parents gone OTT with christmas lights like in and
around the house?! Mine have! It's like santa's grotto or something
at mine! Lol. :haha:

xXx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Just updated the 1st post again ladies!
Theres now a recognised "Regular STM posters" due date list! :thumbup:

Its so nice for all us STM girlies to stick by each other! :)

Love you all! :hugs: xXx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

out of the regulars 
memysonand3 is next to be a mommy (again)
then becy_boo 
then ME! lol.

there is snow on the ground today in canada yuk!! does anyone else have snow?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> hehe what are you hoping for emziiboo?

id like a little boyy
but ill be happy with whatever :D
i cant believe how quick its going! way i see it is im nearly halfway there ;)
woooo 

im ratha behind all of youuus tho :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Yayyyyy!!! :happydance:
> Memysonand3 - I can't wait to see the pics of your little princesses! :D
> I'm gonna wake up on xmas day and be thinkin of ya straight away hun!
> :hugs:
> 
> PreggoEggo - I never saw that thread of your baby shower gifts. You
> got tones of stuff!! Lol. I love the colour of your baby monitors! :D
> 
> Emzii babe, I think you're gonna need a little :pink: bubba in there to
> even our STM LO's genders out! :haha:
> Only kidding! :winkwink: But yeah I like the names you've chosen :thumbup:
> I loved the names Brynn & Max before I knew I was having a princess!
> 
> 
> Has anyone elses parents gone OTT with christmas lights like in and
> around the house?! Mine have! It's like santa's grotto or something
> at mine! Lol. :haha:
> 
> xXx

hehe!! :D im excited i cant waitt.
noo i think we need more lights :(
my moms likee "money doesnt grow on trees"
well i wish it didd!!xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Weve barely got any lights up  just christmas tree with lights on and couple lights in windows lol cba this year need to be takin um down get them out the way after christmas so can start unpacking all bubs stuff 

And theres no snow where i am.. its kinda sunny today lol!  i dont want any snow dont want to fall over like i prob will spesh on my drive as its a slope  Cant believe when you find out what your having Emzi itll nearly be my due date thats mad im excited for both  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe,
I just came back from the doctors, Quintin is head down :)
now im just waiting for my ultrasound,


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> out of the regulars
> memysonand3 is next to be a mommy (again)
> then becy_boo
> then ME! lol.
> 
> *there is snow on the ground today in canada yuk!! does anyone else have snow*?

Snow?! What is this snow you talk of!? :haha:
Like hardly never get snow in the UK! Lol.

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* i agree we just get rain! lol

And  glad Quintins head down! lets hope he stays that way ! i cant wait to find out if bubs is engaged on wednesday at midwife appointment even though i know they can become unengaged at any time but still this baby seems to be a good boy and stay put  

Thankyou Sophie aswell for having a regular posters bit  im high up now heehee xx

xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

everything went well he is really cute
I have a few pictures but they aren't that clear but I will put them up when I can
Hes just under 5 pounds.:)


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> out of the regulars
> memysonand3 is next to be a mommy (again)
> then becy_boo
> then ME! lol.
> 
> there is snow on the ground today in canada yuk!! does anyone else have snow?

Aww you left me out! :cry:

It snowed here the last few days very lightly.. It's SOOO cold here though!
Today it was sunny and anywhere the sun hit the snow melted (There was barely any on the ground though, didn't even cover the whole ground)
There's still some that survived in the shady spots though.. STILL FREEZING THOUGH!! :nope:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> everything went well he is really cute
> I have a few pictures but they aren't that clear but I will put them up when I can
> Hes just under 5 pounds.:)

Wowza! 5 pounds? Sounds like you gotta big boy on your hands there! (Well, not your hands yet obviously)
Riley was over a pound at my 22W ultrasound.. 
I'm so excited to see what he weighs now! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> out of the regulars
> memysonand3 is next to be a mommy (again)
> then becy_boo
> then ME! lol.
> 
> there is snow on the ground today in canada yuk!! does anyone else have snow?
> 
> Aww you left me out! :cry:
> 
> It snowed here the last few days very lightly.. It's SOOO cold here though!
> Today it was sunny and anywhere the sun hit the snow melted (There was barely any on the ground though, didn't even cover the whole ground)
> There's still some that survived in the shady spots though.. STILL FREEZING THOUGH!! :nope:Click to expand...


*I think she was just doing next ones to pop lol

and its cold here theres ment to be alot of fog aswell great lol! but im not planning on doing much anyway till wed/thurs next week lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> out of the regulars
> memysonand3 is next to be a mommy (again)
> then becy_boo
> then ME! lol.
> 
> there is snow on the ground today in canada yuk!! does anyone else have snow?
> 
> Aww you left me out! :cry:
> 
> It snowed here the last few days very lightly.. It's SOOO cold here though!
> Today it was sunny and anywhere the sun hit the snow melted (There was barely any on the ground though, didn't even cover the whole ground)
> There's still some that survived in the shady spots though.. STILL FREEZING THOUGH!! :nope:Click to expand...

sorry jas, I was just looking at the list and seeing who is before me! 
Jas your next to have your baby after me!!( I think) :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its Sophie after you  then Jas then Anna then Tattie then Emzi *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so exciting, some of us are getting really close,


----------



## Jas029

Yay! :happydance:
Also I'm not doing anything til Monday that I know of!
Monday will be a day full of nothing but baby things! Doctors appointment/Ultrasound/Blood sugar test
A whole day of nothing but running around for my L/O :haha:

Hopefully the roads won't be bad then


----------



## Becyboo__x

*When we get to 37 weeks we could really have LO anytime after that! how mads that im just worried what mines going to weigh cause they put on weight like every week alittle bit if not alot and mine was over 5lbs at 33weeks! i now want to know what he weighs every couple of weeks lol! scared of having a huge baby and not being able to carry him inside me lol *


----------



## annawrigley

yay for the regulars due date list :happydance:
they're not in order though :( sorry v picky about things like this ;)

and i feel like im getting huge/close now.. cant imagine how you 30weekers are all feeling!! haha xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*
Im offically fed up now  back ache has now started constant which iv never had like this before hes getting heavier and i cant sleep even though im nackered! all i can say is at least i havent had any morning sickness at all lol i just seem to eat and eat all the time and get really dehydrated and then need a pee all the time  but when i usually think i need one really bad nothing comes out  thats annoying 
x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol becy_boo, I need to pee ALL the time. 
at my ultrasound I had like full bladder, lol she started I went 10 mins and was DYING to pee. lol I didn't know what to do so I was like "I NEED to use the washroom" and shes like "can you give me 2 more mins?" and lol and I'm like "I'm sorry I cant! " I like jumped off the table and too the washroom so fast! 

I was like "im soooo sorrry" when I came back. lmao.


----------



## expectingmay6

im Hollie, 19 19 weeks pregnant got my 20 wk scan nxt week n due 6th amy .... th dad n me split up n hes not txt or rang or anything yet


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> lol becy_boo, I need to pee ALL the time.
> at my ultrasound I had like full bladder, lol she started I went 10 mins and was DYING to pee. lol I didn't know what to do so I was like "I NEED to use the washroom" and shes like "can you give me 2 more mins?" and lol and I'm like "I'm sorry I cant! " I like jumped off the table and too the washroom so fast!
> 
> I was like "im soooo sorrry" when I came back. lmao.

:rofl: i managaed to contain myself but i could barely walk to go to the toilet when she'd finished haha xx



expectingmay6 said:


> im Hollie, 19 19 weeks pregnant got my 20 wk scan nxt week n due 6th amy .... th dad n me split up n hes not txt or rang or anything yet

welcome :hugs: wow..what a dick. you hoping for a little girl or boy? are you finding out the sex? Xx


----------



## Jas029

expectingmay6 said:


> im Hollie, 19 19 weeks pregnant got my 20 wk scan nxt week n due 6th amy .... th dad n me split up n hes not txt or rang or anything yet

Welcome to STM! :hugs:
I hope the father comes around eventually..
Also same questions as Anna! :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Weve barely got any lights up  just christmas tree with lights on and couple lights in windows lol cba this year need to be takin um down get them out the way after christmas so can start unpacking all bubs stuff
> 
> And theres no snow where i am.. its kinda sunny today lol!  i dont want any snow dont want to fall over like i prob will spesh on my drive as its a slope  Cant believe when you find out what your having Emzi itll nearly be my due date thats mad im excited for both  x*

ino how madd is that! only 5 weeks away.. well 4 and a halff!! wooooooooohooooo!!!xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i feel like the little one lmaoo.. just ther strolling behindd haha xx


----------



## Jas029

Any of you girls that don't have a rib kicker..
I'm so envious!!!
It's not really that bad for me as he doesn't really beat on them just always pushing up against them and up under them..
It makes it really hard to sit certain ways sometimes! :rofl:
My dad turned the vacuum on earlier and he was quiet all before then and when he turned it on Riley started squirming and got the hiccups :haha:
I was sittin on the couch all relaxed and stretched out kinda on my side today and he was under my ribs so it stuck out right where my ribs ended, I decided to start pushing on it a little bit and everytime he moved I felt it where I was pushing then wayyyyy down on the opposite side of my bump on my hip bone!
That boy likes to stretch out as much as he can down there.. I swear he musta taken after his father who's like 6'3+ and just built very tall and skinny :haha:


----------



## Jas029

OMG I think my cousin LIKES trying to send me into premature labor!
This is my cousin Kayla, The same one that thought she was pregnant a few weeks ago and told me she wasn't using ANY protection with a guy who already has a kid with another girl :dohh:
Well, tonight I'm talking to her and she asked how I was doing so I told her about the fun rib issues and she said "Lol yeah well soon I will be going through that and I will share your pain! :)"
I just went HUH?! (She got her AF this month finally so I knew it couldn't be she was pregnant NOW but just the way she said it sounded like near near future..) She's like "knew you would take that the wrong way! Not as in I'm pregnant but eventually I will be" I just told her "Just wait awhile before jumping into that sack of potatos!"(Yes weird expression I know, I love using such hillbilly expressions with her ) but she said she was going to go to college and all that first..phew

This is the third scare I've gotten from her... Like the last three weeks one every week..:nope:
She's trying to send me into premature labor with all this shock I swear!


----------



## memysonand3

lol girlies i missed you all i have been a little lazy for the past day or two just been taken it easy and counting downt the days =) as for rib kickers i soo know 


sad fact about me ashley is that i am so scared to drive i still dont know how =( 
yes i know it is a verry sad fact

good news my girls are all almost 3 pounds i cant remember if i told you all andddd well idk i have just been trying to keep my head up

SNOW i know aboutt that stuff lol it has snowed here in idaho the patato state i have decided that aton of people i know are having babies soon and i soo cant wait to see pics of every bodys babies xoxoxo love you all


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> lol girlies i missed you all i have been a little lazy for the past day or two just been taken it easy and counting downt the days =) as for rib kickers i soo know
> 
> 
> sad fact about me ashley is that i am so scared to drive i still dont know how =(
> yes i know it is a verry sad fact
> 
> good news my girls are all almost 3 pounds i cant remember if i told you all andddd well idk i have just been trying to keep my head up
> 
> SNOW i know aboutt that stuff lol it has snowed here in idaho the patato state i have decided that aton of people i know are having babies soon and i soo cant wait to see pics of every bodys babies xoxoxo love you all

I can't wait to see your L/O's for xmas! :happydance::hugs:
Ribs has become Riley's favorite place to be..
Don't feel bad about the driving thing! I still won't beable to get my permit for another year here but before I was pregnant I got to practice driving a little tiny tiny bit and since I got pregnant I haven't looked into it at ALL!
I'm afraid I'll be to busy with my L/O to learn how to drive for awhile though!
He'll be 6 months when I turn 15 and get my permit so hopefully I can get it and start practicing!
I was just starting to learn when I got pregnant :nope: darn!

(Oh and because I know it's 3AM here and your gonna tell me to go to bed I'm heading there now so hush! :haha:)


----------



## memysonand3

lol i have no clue what time it is here but i have a permit it just cant drive=( and you should go to bed missy lol you have school in the morning and i dont want one of my fav girls falling asleep in class because she stayed up chatten all night lol 

oh i am a hippocrate i used to only get like 3 hours of sleep a night


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont tend to get rib kicks im pretty jealious of that even thought iv heard theyll horrible and painful  but still people say they get them and i never have  but if hes still in the same position then i wont get them cause hes all bundled up head down and legs like bent up and his foot was near his head  so hes cum up and his legs kick my left side usually  

And as for your cousin im glad shes going to college first and everything :thumup: not like i can say anything or judge anyone cause i got pregnant at 17 and it wasnt planned or anything and i didnt go college or have a job after i left school  but if someone did it on purpose and was single id think that was abit harsh even though i have a friend whos due end of march and she wasnt with this guy but i think they always had a 'thing' if that makes sense but shes keeping and the lad doesnt want anything to do with her cause hes going to university and he doesnt want a kid  (i think they used protection cause hes one of them guys that is clever and wouldnt have a kid til hes like 26 or something) 

I just think its so hard i wish id of waited til i was like 20 for my first.. saved money up and done more but im on benefits and i live with my dad whos struggling with loads of money stuff as it is cause my mum left him like 2years ago with a morgage and loads debt so  but obviously i decided to keep baby and im glad i did i would never change it but i think when hes born ill change alot and feel like im not a teen anymore cause ill have alot of responsibilities but tbh i cant wait to be a mummy  

xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

* 

Its so strange how its like 5am in the Us but its like 10am in Uk lol .. i come on and everyones in bed just about lol*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

annawrigley said:


> yay for the regulars due date list :happydance:
> *they're not in order though *:( sorry v picky about things like this ;)
> 
> and i feel like im getting huge/close now.. cant imagine how you 30weekers are all feeling!! haha xx

Officially put in order especially for you Anna :haha:

__________

Bubba's in the ribs... 
She likes to lay under mine so it feels like they're gonna break!
its either her head, bum or back and she does not budge!
. . . Stubborn little girl :haha:

___________

Jas, we're nearly in week 30! :happydance:
Time's going so fast in third trimester :shrug:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

whats it likee when they hiccup?
i can feel my bubz like stroking my inside when he/she moves or something..
its weird
cant wait for a hand or foot to just come outt :D x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Do you mind if i join in here??
Im 18 and broke up with FOB after i got pregnant cuz he wasnt ready to be a dad. Later found out he actually has a girlfriend (we live an hr n a half away from each other but he worked down here regularly).
We had been seeing each other for about 4 months and i didnt find out til I was around 15 weeks gone. How dumb!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww can joinn

welcome :D


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> yay for the regulars due date list :happydance:
> *they're not in order though *:( sorry v picky about things like this ;)
> 
> and i feel like im getting huge/close now.. cant imagine how you 30weekers are all feeling!! haha xx
> 
> Officially put in order especially for you Anna :haha:Click to expand...

yaaaay :happydance: :blush:



vinnypeanut said:


> Do you mind if i join in here??
> Im 18 and broke up with FOB after i got pregnant cuz he wasnt ready to be a dad. Later found out he actually has a girlfriend (we live an hr n a half away from each other but he worked down here regularly).
> We had been seeing each other for about 4 months and i didnt find out til I was around 15 weeks gone. How dumb!!

course not! welcome :D
wow what a prick :growlmad:
does he not want to be involved at all then? does his gf know?
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

vinnypeanut said:


> Do you mind if i join in here??
> Im 18 and broke up with FOB after i got pregnant cuz he wasnt ready to be a dad. Later found out he actually has a girlfriend (we live an hr n a half away from each other but he worked down here regularly).
> We had been seeing each other for about 4 months and i didnt find out til I was around 15 weeks gone. How dumb!!

*Nice to see a familiar face 
corse you can join id warn you though we are chatterboxes 
xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

think its smaller noww.. let me seee


----------



## EmziixBo0o

thats betterr :D wooo


----------



## EmziixBo0o

beccyy
ive tried 2 get my ticker and that in center
and it wont goo??


----------



## Becyboo__x

*You highlighted all your text and pressed the centre bottom ? x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Emzi .. if youve got facebook is there any chance i could add you? PM me if i can ..

just i dont come in teen bit much only for the threads i usually come on like this one .. im always over in third tri xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

dint no had 2 highlight :) muaha x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

arr it dint doo :\


----------



## Becyboo__x

*put [ CENTER] at the start of your text [ /CENTER] at the end (without the space after the brackets)
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

think im 2 dumbb.. did u find me bec xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol  dont be silly i didnt know how to do anything when i first joined but then i got the hang of it all  

And yeah iv added you  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ha its worked now :)
things just need explain 2 me step by step like a thikko lmao =]
ive told kie i want a 4d scan for my birthday
lmaoo
lets see if i gett itt =]] xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Are you and him sorted now?
and well there worth it if you have the money  i thought i did but now i realise i shouldnt have spent it cause i havent got everything but its only stuff for the cot mattress and bedding but i can get that next year cause hes going in a moses basket for couple months 
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

me and kie are comlicated i think tbh.. he goes on like hes with me
then he switches 
god noes :\ 
im going there tnight thoo :) <3 xxx


----------



## memysonand3

oh guys give me headaches lol so i need to rant a little i aske my comunitty to help me and all the responses i got were negative everybody thinks that i used drugs to get pregnant with triplets and i didnt these were so natural and i just feel like shit with people stomping on me i am not a begger i just feel so damn stuck i cant make money right now and i only have enough stuff for one baby not three everything i have is from my son whome i bought everything brand new i spent about 1,000 dollers on all of his stuff =( im not a bad mommy i just feel like i need help and my comunity is being so rude


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Surely they would help somehow cause over in the states like that octo-mum even though she had 8 babies she got like loads stuff and theres a programme that i used to watch called Jon and Kate plus 8 .. and they had twins and couple years later had sextuplets i think it is and they got like everything off random people who offered to help and like government .. and they werent celebs or anything they were average people who just got on the tele because they had the amount of multipules.. i do feel for you it must be really hard but all you can do is your best hun and if people judge you ignore them cause honestly there a waste of space who are just jealious  xxx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> me and kie are comlicated i think tbh.. he goes on like hes with me
> then he switches
> god noes :\
> im going there tnight thoo :) <3 xxx

:hugs:
*hope things get sorted xx*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Update pics for all to see! <3 x
Both from today at 29+3! 

[[ x ]]
 



Attached Files:







29+3.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7









Photo0449.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## vinnypeanut

annawrigley said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> yay for the regulars due date list :happydance:
> *they're not in order though *:( sorry v picky about things like this ;)
> 
> and i feel like im getting huge/close now.. cant imagine how you 30weekers are all feeling!! haha xx
> 
> Officially put in order especially for you Anna :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yaaaay :happydance: :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Do you mind if i join in here??
> Im 18 and broke up with FOB after i got pregnant cuz he wasnt ready to be a dad. Later found out he actually has a girlfriend (we live an hr n a half away from each other but he worked down here regularly).
> We had been seeing each other for about 4 months and i didnt find out til I was around 15 weeks gone. How dumb!!Click to expand...
> 
> course not! welcome :D
> wow what a prick :growlmad:
> does he not want to be involved at all then? does his gf know?
> xxClick to expand...


Nope he wants nothing to do with him. And his girlfriend doesnt have a clue....neither do his parents. Or any of his family for that matter. I seriously think sometimes that hes 4 and not 24!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

vinnypeanut said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> yay for the regulars due date list :happydance:
> *they're not in order though *:( sorry v picky about things like this ;)
> 
> and i feel like im getting huge/close now.. cant imagine how you 30weekers are all feeling!! haha xx
> 
> Officially put in order especially for you Anna :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yaaaay :happydance: :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Do you mind if i join in here??
> Im 18 and broke up with FOB after i got pregnant cuz he wasnt ready to be a dad. Later found out he actually has a girlfriend (we live an hr n a half away from each other but he worked down here regularly).
> We had been seeing each other for about 4 months and i didnt find out til I was around 15 weeks gone. How dumb!!Click to expand...
> 
> course not! welcome :D
> wow what a prick :growlmad:
> does he not want to be involved at all then? does his gf know?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope he wants nothing to do with him. And his girlfriend doesnt have a clue....neither do his parents. Or any of his family for that matter. I seriously think sometimes that hes 4 and not 24!!Click to expand...

*FOB to mine only told his family when i was like 30 weeks  cause i made him basically.. he keept saying he was going to do it soon but it was getting later and later and he was just going to wait till hes born and take him and show them  how bad would that be .. think he thought they were going to go mental about it but they didnt.*


----------



## annawrigley

vinnypeanut said:


> Nope he wants nothing to do with him. And his girlfriend doesnt have a clue....neither do his parents. Or any of his family for that matter. I seriously think sometimes that hes 4 and not 24!!

my god what a waste of space :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
will you be getting him to pay child support if hes not planning to contribute any other way?

looking lovely Sophie :):)xxxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Update pics for all to see! <3 x
> Both from today at 29+3!
> 
> [[ x ]]

*Wow your bump looks really neat ! and your dead pretty too!
xx*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Becyboo__x said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> Update pics for all to see! <3 x
> Both from today at 29+3!
> 
> [[ x ]]
> 
> *Wow your bump looks really neat ! and your dead pretty too!
> xx*Click to expand...

Awwwh thanks hun!
My little princess is a little fattie tho! :haha:
Either that or she's just long :shrug:
She's measuring too big for my gestation! Lol.
Feeling rather hippo-like! :winkwink:

xXx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> yay for the regulars due date list :happydance:
> *they're not in order though *:( sorry v picky about things like this ;)
> 
> and i feel like im getting huge/close now.. cant imagine how you 30weekers are all feeling!! haha xx
> 
> Officially put in order especially for you Anna :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yaaaay :happydance: :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Do you mind if i join in here??
> Im 18 and broke up with FOB after i got pregnant cuz he wasnt ready to be a dad. Later found out he actually has a girlfriend (we live an hr n a half away from each other but he worked down here regularly).
> We had been seeing each other for about 4 months and i didnt find out til I was around 15 weeks gone. How dumb!!Click to expand...
> 
> course not! welcome :D
> wow what a prick :growlmad:
> does he not want to be involved at all then? does his gf know?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope he wants nothing to do with him. And his girlfriend doesnt have a clue....neither do his parents. Or any of his family for that matter. I seriously think sometimes that hes 4 and not 24!!Click to expand...
> 
> *FOB to mine only told his family when i was like 30 weeks  cause i made him basically.. he keept saying he was going to do it soon but it was getting later and later and he was just going to wait till hes born and take him and show them  how bad would that be .. think he thought they were going to go mental about it but they didnt.*Click to expand...

I told my FOBs parents,when I found out I was pregnant cause I had no WAY of getting ahold of him so, i kept leaving msgs like "its important please get back to me" and so on, but he wouldn't so i was like "I'm pregnant with your child" lol he got back to me.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> Update pics for all to see! <3 x
> Both from today at 29+3!
> 
> [[ x ]]
> 
> *Wow your bump looks really neat ! and your dead pretty too!
> xx*Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwh thanks hun!
> My little princess is a little fattie tho! :haha:
> Either that or she's just long :shrug:
> She's measuring too big for my gestation! Lol.
> Feeling rather hippo-like! :winkwink:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

you are very pretty:)
lol I'm measuring big as well, I had ultrasound and hes only just under 5 pounds so maybe its all me! :blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> me and kie are comlicated i think tbh.. he goes on like hes with me
> then he switches
> god noes :\
> im going there tnight thoo :) <3 xxx
> 
> :hugs:
> *hope things get sorted xx*Click to expand...

thankz chik + me. just a bad time i guess x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Update pics for all to see! <3 x
> Both from today at 29+3!
> 
> [[ x ]]

Love the one by the tree xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

do you ever feel when people randomly pop up 2 you on facebook like they dont belive ur pregnant..
one girl poped up n goes
"u got a bump yet and do u have a picture of it"
n goes "random just havnt seen it yet"
not like shes a person i see everyday :S
and its like :S well im not even showing yet i cant just say.. "grow a bump NOWW!" can ii  gets me soo madd how people just randomly question mee!!!! like its anythink 2 do with themmm xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> me and kie are comlicated i think tbh.. he goes on like hes with me
> then he switches
> god noes :\
> im going there tnight thoo :) <3 xxx
> 
> :hugs:
> *hope things get sorted xx*Click to expand...
> 
> thankz chik + me. just a bad time i guess xClick to expand...

Who needs men when you got all your girls to 
keep a smile on your face?! :happydance: 

xXx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> do you ever feel when people randomly pop up 2 you on facebook like they dont belive ur pregnant..
> one girl poped up n goes
> "u got a bump yet and do u have a picture of it"
> n goes "random just havnt seen it yet"
> not like shes a person i see everyday :S
> and its like :S well im not even showing yet i cant just say.. "grow a bump NOWW!" can ii  gets me soo madd how people just randomly question mee!!!! like its anythink 2 do with themmm xx

Stupid girl. 
I don't think she learnt about the birds and the bees to well! :shrug:
Complete air head. Everyone is different and carries their LO's
differently. Example - Me & Jas are a day apart on due dates and
she's got a low bump and mines high. :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> me and kie are comlicated i think tbh.. he goes on like hes with me
> then he switches
> god noes :\
> im going there tnight thoo :) <3 xxx
> 
> :hugs:
> *hope things get sorted xx*Click to expand...
> 
> thankz chik + me. just a bad time i guess xClick to expand...
> 
> Who needs men when you got all your girls to
> keep a smile on your face?! :happydance:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

haha truee :)
relationships are full of problems!!
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*There proberley just being nosey .. theres alot of people that try to add me on facebook from school who i dont talk to anymore or want to be friends with and they still constantly try to add me just to be nosey  that does my head in .. you know your pregnant and everything if other people dont think you are ignore them waste of space theyll only see your bump and either compliment you or be nasty and say something to try put you down xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ino! 
i had people saying to me oh ur pregnant
and ive had
oh right what u gunna do about IT
:|
and stuff like
ur not keeping it are u
u have ur whole life ahead of u..
baby or not ive stil got a life.. :S my moms supportive.. and shes even told me shes in everyweekend so i can have my social life back on a saturday and stuf.. not every saturday
just every other or something.. then i wont feel like im loosing my mates 2..
thing is bein pregnants changed me alot!
everybody just seems 2 immature now :S xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> ino!
> i had people saying to me oh ur pregnant
> and ive had
> oh right what u gunna do about IT
> :|
> and stuff like
> ur not keeping it are u
> u have ur whole life ahead of u..
> baby or not ive stil got a life.. :S my moms supportive.. and shes even told me shes in everyweekend so i can have my social life back on a saturday and stuf.. not every saturday
> just every other or something.. then i wont feel like im loosing my mates 2..
> thing is bein pregnants changed me alot!
> *everybody just seems 2 immature now* :S xxx

I so know what you mean!
Everyone my own age seems to be completely childish! :dohh:

I think in a way, becoming pregnant makes you realise that
you've gotta grow up and be a role model for your LO.
Being a mummy is gonna be the biggest privelage in life. :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah iv lost like most of my mates so your lucky all my mates went there own way and left me because i found out i was pregnant and obviously they thought oh no point hanging around with her anymore or inviting her out cause she wont be able to drink or she probs just wont come  which annoyed me but im not begging them to ask me and stuff there not true mates just blanking me out .. but hopefully ill make new friends soon and iv still got some of my old ones that im close to .. i get people add me and say to me when are you due and like someone was saying how can you afford it and im stupid for keeping the baby when im only 18 and im not with the dad.. got called many names from slag to dirty slapper  just pathetic really x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> ino!
> i had people saying to me oh ur pregnant
> and ive had
> oh right what u gunna do about IT
> :|
> and stuff like
> ur not keeping it are u
> u have ur whole life ahead of u..
> baby or not ive stil got a life.. :S my moms supportive.. and shes even told me shes in everyweekend so i can have my social life back on a saturday and stuf.. not every saturday
> just every other or something.. then i wont feel like im loosing my mates 2..
> thing is bein pregnants changed me alot!
> *everybody just seems 2 immature now* :S xxx
> 
> I so know what you mean!
> Everyone my own age seems to be completely childish! :dohh:
> 
> I think in a way, becoming pregnant makes you realise that
> you've gotta grow up and be a role model for your LO.
> Being a mummy is gonna be the biggest privelage in life. :thumbup:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...


definatly.. but then even my true friends i think arnt really that true anymore..
supose im at tht para stage
but when people are like
u okay how are u
im like
im wikidd :D i stil havnt even been sick :) xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I totally agree with what you said Sophie.. thats why i thanked you if you wondered lol  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Yeah iv lost like most of my mates so your lucky all my mates went there own way and left me because i found out i was pregnant and obviously they thought oh no point hanging around with her anymore or inviting her out cause she wont be able to drink or she probs just wont come  which annoyed me but im not begging them to ask me and stuff there not true mates just blanking me out .. but hopefully ill make new friends soon and iv still got some of my old ones that im close to .. i get people add me and say to me when are you due and like someone was saying how can you afford it and im stupid for keeping the baby when im only 18 and im not with the dad.. got called many names from slag to dirty slapper  just pathetic really x*

yer
alot of kies mates told him he was stupid
and thats why he wantid me 2 have an abortion..
but then i was like do u want me 2
and he would say no..
but then he would be in2 minds cus hes listening 2 his stupid mates.. xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Know what? 
I reckon all us STM's should some how have a
"REUNION PARTY" once all the regular posters
have had their LO's!! :haha:

Not sure how we'd do that seeings as we're
all from over the globe! :haha:

Would be cool to meet all you in person tho! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It would be hard for Preggo and Memy  cause there from US well go over to america or something for a holiday  .. wel iv never been to peterbrough before but iv been to birmingham few times even though its abit far from me lol! but its only like going to seaside travel wise  x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I know right! :haha:
But that'd be one hella holiday tho!
We'd all have a great laugh! :winkwink:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr
does one of them have a beach :D lol
birmingham dusnt :(
birminghams boringggggggggggggg
bahaa
notinghams nearest 2 me i think?xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha
whos payin for this holidayy
wer all on benefitss
lmaoo!!!!xxxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha - We'll all have to put our pennies away in a
piggybank to save or something! :haha:

Peterborough doesn't have a beach either. :nope:
Kinda sucks. Lol.
Ive been to Birmingham & Nottingham! Only like once each
though! Haha. 
What abbbooouuuutttt Great Yarmouth or Skeggy?! :haha:
Oh how we all have such class! :winkwink: 

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr
butlins weekendd!!!!xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *It would be hard for Preggo and Memy  cause there from US well go over to america or something for a holiday  .. wel iv never been to peterbrough before but iv been to birmingham few times even though its abit far from me lol! but its only like going to seaside travel wise  x*


I'm from canada,  and isn't jas from the US as well?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

jas from US yerr i fort she was from UK at first hehe
sxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It would be hard for Preggo and Memy  cause there from US well go over to america or something for a holiday  .. wel iv never been to peterbrough before but iv been to birmingham few times even though its abit far from me lol! but its only like going to seaside travel wise  x*
> 
> 
> I'm from canada,  and isn't jas from the US as well?Click to expand...


Yeahh!!
Sometimes I wish the world was something we could cut out
and stick back together. Put the US & UK closer together :haha:
Gosh I must be dillutional to think that! :dohh: :haha:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Nottingham hasnt got a beach  .. its like Skeg vegas  or great yarmouth or cornwall or norfolk or scarbrough .. basically coast places  .. iv only ever been to haven in blackpool like stayed i would usually just go skeg or something for the day woldnt fancy having a caravan with like aload of newborns in i think wed go insane from the crying of so many babies at once ! x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*And as for the money i havent got a clue .. im hoping to win the lottery then we wont have to worry cause ill be paying  x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha very true! 
It'd be like a orchestra of baby cries! :haha:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha
noo we could have shallays at butlinss :D heheee!!!!
we'll just have 2 see where out half way is between us 3 ?
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *And as for the money i havent got a clue .. im hoping to win the lottery then we wont have to worry cause ill be paying  x*

If I win the lottery , I will fly me,jas and mysonand3 over to the UK. lol
I will pay for them to come to canada 1st


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well. . . 
Peterborough, Nottingham & Birmingham.
I'm thinking mid-place would be somewhere 
like London or something. Lol :shrug:

Or mid of US & UK being India/Asia or something! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont kow how i would even get there! as i cant drive and i dont fancy getting a bus all the way somewhere  and train is abit hard with a baby for all that time "/ .. peterbrough is like 1hr 20mins from me in a car.. and birmingham is like an hour about.. wouldnt like leicester be in the middle .. ? x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hahahaaaa!!!
noo.. cus nottingham and peterbrough are the other way arnt they?
this needs some investigating girls xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr
bout half hour 2 lecesta
or a hour..
i wouldnt mind the train
and think about it.. they arnt that bad when there babys.. when there toddlers they get impatient xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*London is like 2 and half hours away from me lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe , and you guys have your cute accents:)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well im really not the person to be looking into all this :haha:
I managed to get me & FOB lost when we were walking to
the cinema's from town. We ended up 2 miles the other direction
of where we wanted to go! :haha:
I'm so ditzy! 

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

londons a mission!
ahah we sound posh on films when theres americans on there tooo !! its funny
reminds me of london buses our accents do :S
LOL xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*leicester is like 40 mins from nottingham something around that .. its about hour from peterbrough but i wouldnt have a clue where to go when we go to leicester iv not really been only been through there lol*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Well im really not the person to be looking into all this :haha:
> I managed to get me & FOB lost when we were walking to
> the cinema's from town. We ended up 2 miles the other direction
> of where we wanted to go! :haha:
> I'm so ditzy!
> 
> xXx

HAHA!!
try living in birmingham
its massiveeee
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

wouldnt our trains go to ther main train station?
here our main trainstations in town..
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> awe , and you guys have your cute accents:)

I'd say its you guys that have the cute accents! Lol.
I think we're portrayed as some posh tea drinking,
pinky finger sticky-outing, scone munching nation! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I love birmingham accents  there kl .. iv not heard any girls talk though i used to talk to few guys from there and my friend did over the phone.. i have a accent but i cant really tell much obviously everyone else will  i dont think iv ever heard anyone from peterbroughs accent ! x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> awe , and you guys have your cute accents:)
> 
> I'd say its you guys that have the cute accents! Lol.
> I think we're portrayed as some posh tea drinking,
> pinky finger sticky-outing, scone munching nation! :haha:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

you mean you guys don't drink tea with your pinky finger sticking out?:haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i hate my accentt
everyone takes the piss !!xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> awe , and you guys have your cute accents:)
> 
> I'd say its you guys that have the cute accents! Lol.
> I think we're portrayed as some posh tea drinking,
> pinky finger sticky-outing, scone munching nation! :haha:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...
> 
> you mean you guys don't drink tea with your pinky finger sticking out?:haha:Click to expand...

posh old women probs haha


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> awe , and you guys have your cute accents:)
> 
> I'd say its you guys that have the cute accents! Lol.
> I think we're portrayed as some posh tea drinking,
> pinky finger sticky-outing, scone munching nation! :haha:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...
> 
> you mean you guys don't drink tea with your pinky finger sticking out?:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
Noooooo!!

But if it makes you feel better then I'll say that we do! :winkwink:

xXx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe! 
so I was thinking what is the one thing you can't wait to do/eat/drink once your not pregnant anymore?

I can't wait to go to a bar/club one night when someone babysits, 19 is the legal drinking age here, and I turned 19 while being pregnant.
I also can't wait to shop for normal clothes!
(I can't wait to be a mommy as well don't get me wrong)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

UK legal drinking age is 18! I turned 18 just before falling preg. :happydance:

When I've had LO im looking forward to being able to have a 
drink & buy normal clothes too! :haha:
Also looking forward to getting back to the gym!
(I would be at the gym now but SPD hurts too much to allow it :nope:)

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent got a clue .. haha now im 18 i spose im looking forward to going out with few mates and having some drinks and catching up alot.. Clothes shopping is a main one for the fact i cant even buy anything cause i dont know if itll fit after birth lol! and i cant even buy underwear i could get fitted but atm i just cant be bothered  but my boobs are going to get bigger when they fill with milk! so dont know what to do really haha .. think there only things really.. getting back to normal aswell.. x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Okay, completely OT butttt...

Anyone got any good facial moisturisers that they
recommend? My skin is so dry! && when I try and use
foundation it goes all horrible :nope:
Only really wear mascara anyway but like when I get
the odd pimple, I can't hide it!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv got eczema so i tend to avoid foundation alot cause it just goes all blotchy  i used to love eearing foundation but i get sick of my sister telling me its uneven or something grr lol.. i only wear eyeliner and mascara at the minute i would die without my eyeliner i think  .. dont know what to suggest sorry  i have to put this stuff from doctors on my skin so it stops going dry. x*


----------



## Jas029

GAH finally caught up on all that..
Now lets see if I can remember everything I was going to reply to.... 
About drinking: The age here is 21 and so I still have yearsss to go.. 
About time difference: Where I live UK is 6 hours ahead, I'm in central time zone though..
About buying normal clothes.. we keep getting all these xmas catalogs and I'm finding shirts I want and stuff but I'm like about to cry because I know that even if I did get one I wouldn't be able to wear it for afew more months and who knows what size I'll be then! :cry: (Although one did have a cute maternity shirt that had a loading bar and said "Loading... Please wait" :haha:
memysonand3: I'm home schooled so I don't have to worry about that :haha: back before my L/O I was a complete night owl.. I'd stay up all night and sleep all day sorta thing..
Mummy.To.Be: Yay we're almost to 30weeks!! My bump may seem low but he sure likes to be up high in my ribs alot! Also you finally got a new pic yay! :happydance:
Becyboo__x: Don't be envious of the rib kicking.. It may be an amazing experience but it's quite a painful and annoying one too! :haha:
EmziixBo0o: Hiccuping you just feel a rhythmic kick.. For me its very soft compared to when he's normally moving around.. Also you can feel your L/O that early I'm jealous!! I didn't feel him with my insides til I was 19 weeks.. And I keep looking at my belly when he's pressing around down there to see if I can make out a hand or leg yet! :nope: No luck..

Also, yay another girl has joined STM! :happydance:

Ehm.. I think that's everything.. But I'm sure I skipped abunch of things..
Also on the topic of makeup/skin care.. I wash my face every morning with some cleansing scrub.. it doesn't clear my face or prevent acne very well but I do notice the difference without it.. As for makeup I don't even BOTHER with it since I got pregnant.. In the beginning it was because I felt like a bloated whale and didn't care what I looked like.. Now it's because I know it won't help my skin at all and it's to much work to put it on and have it washed off and put it on again.. I use to wear makeup daily before I got pregnant though I was obsessed with makeup.. I still think I look 20x better with just a little eyeliner nd mascara though.. So I'll put it on for a party or special dinner or something :shrug:

OK.. I HOPE that's everything so I can quit rambling on! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Bloody hell how much have you wrote! 
But im stil envious of the rib kicks but tbh im getting braxton hicks iv noticed recently and then i get movement and sticking out of the bum in my side which makes the braxton hicks 10x worse  owwwiee x*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *Bloody hell how much have you wrote!
> But im stil envious of the rib kicks but tbh im getting braxton hicks iv noticed recently and then i get movement and sticking out of the bum in my side which makes the braxton hicks 10x worse  owwwiee x*

I never know when to shut up, I just go on and on :blush:
But I HAD to catch up on everything! :rofl:
I'm sorry about the braxton hicks.. I really haven't had anything like that yet.. 
My L/O is currently squirming up around my ribs so I'm having fun watching the show and lightly poking at my bump to see how he reacts :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i cant wait
to go clubbin
and get that pissed
i cant even walk
i miss them days!
even though i get asked to go clubbin, i dont tend to go cus of money and stuff..
and it feels wrong not being able to get lagging!!!
i noo the first thing i will want to do
is go to one of my favorite clubs..
get so hammered
i cant walk
and get in a taxi and cnt remember my own adress
i lovee itt :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas -
i felt some stroking inside..
could that be a hiccup?
i feel alot of things tbf.. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hmmm is my ticker to big  i cant decide weather its too big or its ok lol*


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> Jas -
> i felt some stroking inside..
> could that be a hiccup?
> i feel alot of things tbf.. xx

Don't exactly know what you mean by "stroking" but the way I know it's hiccups is just wait and see if its rhythmic.. When I had my first ultrasound at 14+5 he was hiccuping during the ultrasound it was so amazing to watch because I couldn't feel a thing!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yerrr
tickers fine chik :D
i just went and brought shit lodss of jellyy!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Bloody hell how much have you wrote!
> But im stil envious of the rib kicks but tbh im getting braxton hicks iv noticed recently and then i get movement and sticking out of the bum in my side which makes the braxton hicks 10x worse  owwwiee x*
> 
> I never know when to shut up, I just go on and on :blush:
> But I HAD to catch up on everything! :rofl:
> I'm sorry about the braxton hicks.. I really haven't had anything like that yet..
> My L/O is currently squirming up around my ribs so I'm having fun watching the show and lightly poking at my bump to see how he reacts :haha:Click to expand...

*Iv only feelt these today!! my hips been hurting suddenly when i walk and everything and then LO started moving and sticking into me like really fast movement and i got such bad pain its unreal!  did it for about 5mins on and off  dont like it  wait til labour ill be crying my eyes out if i cant handle BH's haha x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:haha:

Something really just made me giggle.
My dog just barked and LO just jumped
and went crazy in there :haha:
. . . bless my little princess! :pink:

&& Jas, I know exactly what you mean about
make-up. It was my mask before I fell preg.
Now I stick to mascara and be done with it! :haha:

I think all the regular STM posters need to take
a Christmas bump pic! :thumbup:
Show your bubba bumps off girlies!! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Jas -
> i felt some stroking inside..
> could that be a hiccup?
> i feel alot of things tbf.. xx
> 
> Don't exactly know what you mean by "stroking" but the way I know it's hiccups is just wait and see if its rhythmic.. When I had my first ultrasound at 14+5 he was hiccuping during the ultrasound it was so amazing to watch because I couldn't feel a thing!Click to expand...

awwh :)
like i lie there.. still.. and i can feel stuff..
its weird
must be moving around.. like this morning
i woke up and felt bruised inside?? xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

what bump?!?!
ill attempt but ill have to bluetooth it 2 one of my friends 2 put on for mee..
haha
only a little tinyy thing really just cant tell :(
boo :(
aww she went mad over the dog bark
aww!!! kierans dogs terrible
such a barker 
xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Bnb closing at 11.30pm for update for 6-12 hours  what will i do when it shuts ill be so bored !*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ill try do a bump pic infront of the christmas tree now  bare with me 
x*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *Hmmm is my ticker to big  i cant decide weather its too big or its ok lol*

:shrug:
Looks fine to me?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Becyboo__x said:


> *Bnb closing at 11.30pm for update for 6-12 hours  what will i do when it shuts ill be so bored !*

:cry::nope:

Thats not fair!! How could they do it to us?! 
Keeping us from our lovely BnB girlies! :growlmad:

ESPECIALLY pregnant hormonal girlies who feel
like a spoilt brat as they want everything their
own way! :haha:
. . . or is that just me being the brat?! :winkwink:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Bnb closing at 11.30pm for update for 6-12 hours  what will i do when it shuts ill be so bored !*
> 
> :cry::nope:
> 
> Thats not fair!! How could they do it to us?!
> Keeping us from our lovely BnB girlies! :growlmad:
> 
> ESPECIALLY pregnant hormonal girlies who feel
> like a spoilt brat as they want everything their
> own way! :haha:
> . . . or is that just me being the brat?! :winkwink:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

im just a brat anyway 
inaway i no this sounds bad..
but thats why i want a boy
im soo spoilt..
and i love my own
i winge wen i want sumink im lyk a toddler xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here are pictures from my ultrasound the 1st is his foot:cloud9: the next one is hard to make out its his hand up by his face and I bought these little booties after my ultrasound so cute! they are handmade :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks 017.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 10









33 weeks 009.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9









33 weeks 020.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11









33 weeks 019.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jas029

We'll go crazy without a place to rant and rave! :haha:

I'll get a bump pic infront of our xmas tree when we put it up! So bare with me.. It may be a few weeks still :rofl:
About the dog barking, Aww that's adorable! 
I think Riley is use to the dogs barking already.. We have three dogs and two of them are big sized dogs.. One LOVES to bark constantly.. Riley doesn't really seem to react to it so I'm gonna say he's used to it! :haha:
I wanna join with the scan pics! I actually have them uploaded to my flickr now so I can post them.. I just gotta remember which is which..
And for some reason I didn't take a pic of the profile picture for my last ultrasound? :shrug: Weird me!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

awhh :D <3


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh they kinda look like knitted converse plimsoles!! :haha:
Adorable!! :hugs:

&& wow, never seen such a clear u/s scan pic of a foot!
So cute. Wanna tickle his lickle toes :haha:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hehe :) 
aw my friend is so lovely
she said for me 2 have a 4D scan we shud put halves each!
bless herr :( xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i know its so cute, lol his feet were the only things I could see very clearly! lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

as soon as we have our 20 week scan
wer going to buy its first pair of trainers ;)
adidas of coursee!!!
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Hehe :)
> aw my friend is so lovely
> she said for me 2 have a 4D scan we shud put halves each!
> bless herr :( xxx

your lucky I wanted a 4D scan soooo bad, now I'm past the time you get one, and I still don't have any money:dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Hehe :)
> aw my friend is so lovely
> she said for me 2 have a 4D scan we shud put halves each!
> bless herr :( xxx
> 
> your lucky I wanted a 4D scan soooo bad, now I'm past the time you get one, and I still don't have any money:dohh:Click to expand...

i said 2 her
dont be silly
but that would help so much
cus i doubt kierans gunna pay for one..
but it would be amazing!
kieran always grabs 4 my hand in scans..
we've had 2 have 2..
like at 6 weeks wen we fort i M/C
and my 12 week :D xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Is the second scan piccy his head? .. sure it is cause mines head looks same and can see nose and lips pouting? looks like my scan big head  thats not ment to offend by the way its same as mine.. i think there well magnified cause i hope my babys head isnt as big as my scan looks  itll never fit through down below lol! 

ill upload my pics in mo .. sorry there not very good had to do self timer and couldnt stand my phone anywhere properley! grr*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Hehe :)
> aw my friend is so lovely
> she said for me 2 have a 4D scan we shud put halves each!
> bless herr :( xxx
> 
> your lucky I wanted a 4D scan soooo bad, now I'm past the time you get one, and I still don't have any money:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> i said 2 her
> dont be silly
> but that would help so much
> cus i doubt kierans gunna pay for one..
> but it would be amazing!
> kieran always grabs 4 my hand in scans..
> we've had 2 have 2..
> like at 6 weeks wen we fort i M/C
> and my 12 week :D xxxClick to expand...

is kieran your FOB? sorry I forget names:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Jas029

I'll make these nice and small since there's so many but here: 1st:14+5 2nd 14+5(with that creepy face :haha:) 3rd:16+? 4th: 21+5(Foot) 5th 21+5(Hands)
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2556/4173165355_5a4c3bc4ea_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2546/4173165617_7807ffb7f2_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2737/4173164825_2d6f6ac95d_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2591/4173920328_725e834319_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2556/4173921896_449e2bcf10_m.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Preggo you can have them upto 36 weeks wel you can in the Uk dont know about over there .. cause i had mine 33 weeks and it said 27-36 weeks  im glad i went when i did loved my pics i got was just right chubby and saw all the features hehe

x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Hehe :)
> aw my friend is so lovely
> she said for me 2 have a 4D scan we shud put halves each!
> bless herr :( xxx
> 
> your lucky I wanted a 4D scan soooo bad, now I'm past the time you get one, and I still don't have any money:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> i said 2 her
> dont be silly
> but that would help so much
> cus i doubt kierans gunna pay for one..
> but it would be amazing!
> kieran always grabs 4 my hand in scans..
> we've had 2 have 2..
> like at 6 weeks wen we fort i M/C
> and my 12 week :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> is kieran your FOB? sorry I forget names:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

Yer
never know what 2 call him
our relationships complicated
but i love him and just wana work it out.. :\ 
but i love this thread
so i ent goin NOWERR ;) xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> I'll make these nice and small since there's so many but here: 1st:14+5 2nd 14+5(with that creepy face :haha:) 3rd:16+? 4th: 21+5(Foot) 5th 21+5(Hands)
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2556/4173165355_5a4c3bc4ea_m.jpg
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2546/4173165617_7807ffb7f2_m.jpg
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2737/4173164825_2d6f6ac95d_m.jpg
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2591/4173920328_725e834319_m.jpg
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2556/4173921896_449e2bcf10_m.jpg

how come u had so many scans ;o!
lucky thing xx


----------



## Jas029

The cut off ranges fom 34-36 weeks for the 4d...
I'll be 29+5 for mine :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

urs is only a few days away jas!!!
WOOOOO
:D xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

there is also this one, lol if you can make it out, he looks like a sad clown :haha: she said his face is all squashed cause he was pushing it up against the wall of the uterus
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks 008.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Christmas bumpy 
(also known as JJ until he gets a name cause FOB is called Jayy so decided JJ is a mini him ) 

https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05306.jpghttps://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05312.jpg


There we go  i look a mess  sorry best i could do xx*​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas his hands are so cute and tiny!


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I'll make these nice and small since there's so many but here: 1st:14+5 2nd 14+5(with that creepy face :haha:) 3rd:16+? 4th: 21+5(Foot) 5th 21+5(Hands)
> 
> 
> how come u had so many scans ;o!
> lucky thing xx
> 
> Ive only had three! :blush:
> First one was at a clinic when I decided to keep my baby and we hadn't made it in with a doctor yet we went there and they did a free one (It was a church funded clinic)
> Second one.. Well I was 16 weeks and it was my first doctors appointment so they HAD to do one then.. I got to find out the sex then! :happydance:
> the third one was for the 20 week measurements with my doctor again..
> I'll get my 4d ultrasound monday after a long 8 week wait to see my baby again!Click to expand...


----------



## EmziixBo0o

jas - ooohhh :D
beccy
ur tree!
i want itt
and all tht stuff under itt!
u look lovelyy :D
mines onli a fiberatic one
no decorations looks tacky with itt :\
im guna take one tumoro!
tht is itt! xxx


----------



## Jas029

Becy your bump is so big I feel small!! (You're also a month ahead but still!) 
Not often can people make my bump feel small these days! :haha:
I need to get a new bump pic it's been acouple weeks since my last one..
But no tree up yet so it wont be a xmas tree one


----------



## EmziixBo0o

and beccy ur bumps lovelyy :D no stretch markss!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> and beccy ur bumps lovelyy :D no stretch markss!

i know! I'm like so jealous of becy bump :blush::blush: mine is around the same size but I have marks all over my sides :cry::cry:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> and beccy ur bumps lovelyy :D no stretch markss!
> 
> i know! I'm like so jealous of becy bump :blush::blush: mine is around the same size but I have marks all over my sides :cry::cry:Click to expand...

You're not alone!!
I'm gonna go take some bump pictures right now that I'm thinking about it!
Although my wardrobe is absolutely horrible right now.. Plaid pajama pants and a tie dye top! (Whatever fits though! :haha:)


----------



## Zebra Stars

im also jelus of beckys bump


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> and beccy ur bumps lovelyy :D no stretch markss!
> 
> i know! I'm like so jealous of becy bump :blush::blush: mine is around the same size but I have marks all over my sides :cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You're not alone!!
> I'm gonna go take some bump pictures right now that I'm thinking about it!
> Although my wardrobe is absolutely horrible right now.. Plaid pajama pants and a tie dye top! (Whatever fits though! :haha:)Click to expand...


i just want a bumpp!!! :(
all my clothes still fit me aswel
nothings even gone tight lmaoo xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> and beccy ur bumps lovelyy :D no stretch markss!

*Yet....  they will come eventually i know it lol.. i had a horrible rash all over my bump other day think it was the palmers cocoa butter but i never had a prob with it in 3nd tri so dont know what happened but its gone now so i happy not itchy anymore  im so pale though *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> and beccy ur bumps lovelyy :D no stretch markss!
> 
> i know! I'm like so jealous of becy bump :blush::blush: mine is around the same size but I have marks all over my sides :cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You're not alone!!
> I'm gonna go take some bump pictures right now that I'm thinking about it!
> Although my wardrobe is absolutely horrible right now.. Plaid pajama pants and a tie dye top! (Whatever fits though! :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i just want a bumpp!!! :(
> all my clothes still fit me aswel
> nothings even gone tight lmaoo xxClick to expand...


you get a bump soon then you will wish all your clothes still fit!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think everyone needs to get doing christmas piccys now  i wana see some bumps! x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> and beccy ur bumps lovelyy :D no stretch markss!
> 
> *Yet....  they will come eventually i know it lol.. i had a horrible rash all over my bump other day think it was the palmers cocoa butter but i never had a prob with it in 3nd tri so dont know what happened but its gone now so i happy not itchy anymore  im so pale though *Click to expand...

fake tann!!!
sublines the best  x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> and beccy ur bumps lovelyy :D no stretch markss!
> 
> i know! I'm like so jealous of becy bump :blush::blush: mine is around the same size but I have marks all over my sides :cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You're not alone!!
> I'm gonna go take some bump pictures right now that I'm thinking about it!
> Although my wardrobe is absolutely horrible right now.. Plaid pajama pants and a tie dye top! (Whatever fits though! :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i just want a bumpp!!! :(
> all my clothes still fit me aswel
> nothings even gone tight lmaoo xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> you get a bump soon then you will wish all your clothes still fit!Click to expand...

hehe
inooo!!
cost me a fortunee i bet!xx


----------



## Jas029

Ok.. Bump pics are being uploaded to flickr as we speak! :happydance:
Btw Becy.. I take that back.. After taking pictures you realize how big you really are and I don't feel small anymore! :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Double post :blush:


----------



## Becyboo__x

* yeah i tend to notice more in pics that im bigger i look down and think im small but my dad always tells me im big now  saying things like.. wait ill just move the chair for you cause you wont get by that  *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha
i went my dads for the first time sunday
since he knew
ive been2 scared 2 go
he goes
u ent tht fat r ya em
:|xxx


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> * yeah i tend to notice more in pics that im bigger i look down and think im small but my dad always tells me im big now  saying things like.. wait ill just move the chair for you cause you wont get by that  *

Mines the opposite, when I try to get outta peoples way I don't move enough and they run into my bump :rofl:
My mom keeps accidently bumping into it and going my I didn't realise you stuck out that far! or something like that :blush:


----------



## Jas029

Ok.. My 29+2 bump! and my stretchys :haha:
Sorry about the lighting.. I take pics with my webcam and between the glare off my moniter and glare from the lamp next to me they look kinda off..
BTW I really don't think my bump has grown out much where it sticks out more.. just gotten alot wider and rounder and such.. "Filling out" I suppose :haha: My poor belly button is right at the edge of popping out! 
I couldn't decide which so here they all are! 
(I decided to make the last two bigger :blush:)
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2712/4176862557_df0b89f938_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2742/4177621354_dc05318c88_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2554/4176863005_052f64c10f_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/4176863145_32c1aec198.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2656/4177621910_5981764269.jpg
And yes, the background is different because I FINALLY got completely moved upstairs in preparation for the L/O! :happydance: (Please tell me which are your favs so I know which ones to use for future reference!)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*You havent many strechies! there barely visable lol only if you want to be picky and pick them out i know you see them but other people wunt say much! your bumps bigger then mine  now im going to get bump envy cause were like a month apart and your so much sticky out and fuller then me and im ment to be measuring a week ahead how is that possible lol! 

I want your bump think we should trade? 
love it xxx*


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *You havent many strechies! there barely visable lol only if you want to be picky and pick them out i know you see them but other people wunt say much! your bumps bigger then mine  now im going to get bump envy cause were like a month apart and your so much sticky out and fuller then me and im ment to be measuring a week ahead how is that possible lol!
> 
> I want your bump think we should trade?
> love it xxx*

Lol my bump is NOT bigger then yours!
But yeah I wouldn't be surprised if he's measuring ahead(Or I am)..
the odd lighting tones down my stretch marks a little bit.. The real bright red/purple has actually faded some like they got stretched so much there's just no bright color to them now :haha:
Trust me though, My lower back is COVERED in all these weird looking stretch marks its horrible :cry:
Lol your bumps so cute though!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg
thts huge!
no offencee!!
LMAO
:o
wooww!
its amazinggg
:o
i just look at think
thers a baby in ther!!
when i get bigger.. il be cryin 2 myself
THERES A BABY IN MY TUMMY OMG lmaoo
itss soo amazingg xxxx


----------



## memysonand3

aww girliies i missed ya lol i tried to get on earlier but it was down =( and well i will try and post a new pic on here for you all and well on the topic of runing into things i am ALWAYS runing into things seeing as i keep thinken my bump is only as big as it was with my son but i am much larger now lol and jas i will let you off the hook on the school subject but still you should sleep but i sleep during the day if anybody is wondering i am so dang excited anybody counting down with me we only have 13 days left =)) my little ones ALWAYS have the hicups i think it is very strange when more than one gets the hicups what else what else is there to say oh my son is so dang adoriable he played with me for almost 3 hours today i was so happy and he loves his little sisters already he will pull up my shirt and kiss my belly and help me rub lotion on it 

sorry very long seeing as i am wide awake and have nothing to do lol 

oh and if you havent read this book called The Shack you should it is an amazingly moving book i have cried so much and no it isnt just my hormones in my way i think you all would like it expecially with all our FOB issues we all have


ok so that one is december 1

this one is december 8th its kind of a bad one i was getting a scan done like right after the pic was taken


----------



## QuintinsMommy

your bump looks nice memysonand3, <3
BnB was down for so long!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I tried to reply but when i tried to post it said something about maintence is down  and then i couldnt get on for like couple hours  .. 

But yeah i agree you look fab memysonof3  
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas! I love your big belly<3333


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i want a bellyyy =[


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Itll come Emzi when youve got a big bump youll want it to go  i cant wait to get back in shape going to do anything i can lol but i will miss having a bump too lol

Preggo love your avator pic!! x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thank you

does anyone know when you move into your last box on the ticker I have?:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*35+5 i think hun 

If not its 36+5 x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol i cant wait! hehe
becy if you go way before me , and I'm overdue I'm going to be SO jealous. lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its 35+5 im sure of it  i cant wait to get there either! but it seems to go so slow i think anyway! cant even brake it down into milestones all iv got is midwife and hospital and health visitor next week.. and then nothing till christmas comes and then i go to my mums for boxing day and then im full term on new years day (a blessing i think) hehe .. and then its the countdown till bubs comes tbh! I think ill be overdue and youll have your before me tbh hunny lol! wouldnt it be weird if we have them on the same day  ! xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Itll come Emzi when youve got a big bump youll want it to go  i cant wait to get back in shape going to do anything i can lol but i will miss having a bump too lol
> 
> Preggo love your avator pic!! x*

Hehe inoo
heartbeat on tuesday i tink :D woo xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol it would, I don't want to go overdue. lol I'm dying to hold my baby. I keep going to mall and I see everyone with babies, its like they are EVERYWHERE lol I want mine!
I have my next doctors appointment on the 22nd, I want to ask him then when I get to tour the hospital :) oh the other day when I saw my doctor
he was like "LOOK AT YOUR POOR FLOWER! don't worry I will try not to cut you open there!"
I sure hope he wouldn't what is he taking out my kidney? lol:nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*! yay like i told you you should get to unless she forgets  but then you just go 'do i get to listen to the heartbeat' lol .. im lucky i spose i have a doppler at home that i brought off amazon so i can listen whenever but i dont tend to use it much cause my LO kicks it off cause he dont like it lol .. but midwife can get a number of how many beats and that so you get a heartrate i dont even know what mines is lmao she never tells me might be in my notes but i cant read her writing  xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> lol it would, I don't want to go overdue. lol I'm dying to hold my baby. I keep going to mall and I see everyone with babies, its like they are EVERYWHERE lol I want mine!
> I have my next doctors appointment on the 22nd, I want to ask him then when I get to tour the hospital :) oh the other day when I saw my doctor
> he was like "LOOK AT YOUR POOR FLOWER! don't worry I will try not to cut you open there!"
> I sure hope he wouldn't what is he taking out my kidney? lol:nope:

*Yeah same i went shopping other week and everyone had babies and pushchairs i just got abit jealious cause i want my pushchair and baby  i havent got my pushchair yet its still being paid off by my step dad and being picked up in january! i wana have a play around with it  My midwife appointment is wednesday and she wont see me till after christmas im guessing i havent had any antenatal classes or anything lol  .. Are you having a c-section? lol or did he say it just incase you will have to ? x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just in case I have to I think . lol I hope I don't have one. I haven't had any classes or anything, they cost too much :( 
My doctor said we'd have along talk about birth but we haven't yet.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*My midwife told me she was going to do one on one antenatal with me but she hasnt even said anything for ages  and its getting abit late now i think tbh .. but i didnt want to go hospital ones cause i couldnt get there easily on the dates and id have to make sure my mum would come with me which i doubt she would of been able too .. but i think my labours going to be really hard cause she hasnt sorted things with me.. i havent had the birth plan talk either  im thinking she might do that start january but who knows! x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

maybe they wait till last min? I haven't had a talk about my birth plan or anything as well


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I know i bet thats what happens but what if i suddenly went into labour like start january with no clue of anything breathing excersies or anything if that makes sense..  my mum will end up helping me through it! we dont need a birth plan mine probs wont do one cause most people dont stick to them in the end lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol very true, I hope baby doesn't come when I'm not ready tho,lol I still need to buy newborn diapers haha.


----------



## memysonand3

aw girls were looking so beautifull and as for you emziix you will lok absolutly fabulus when your bump comes as for birth plans i never had one for my son 
prego you look fabulus i LOVE the new pic it is so stunning 
i totally agree i cant wait to get back in shape again 

good news i have gotton some pretty positive responses from my comunity now about my girls and getting things for free i am excited because i was very worried that i wouldnt have anything once the little ones come home


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I have everything ready so im lucky i spose the cot comes monday even though i wont need that straight away.. everything came just before christmas  yay .. only thing left is formula to get but cant get that yet cause itll go off i think lol..

And glad your community is helping you out ! xx*


----------



## memysonand3

becy have you heard from mummy.to.be recently? i dont think i have and i feel so much better knowing that my girls will have clothes and other things that are esential


----------



## Becyboo__x

*She was talking the other day? i think  

Yeah wel they should help tbh not your fault your having triplets everyone knows its going to be really hard specially being a teen aswell not like we cant do things older people can but its easier for them to get jobs i think and all that x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sophie was on last night at half past 9 (uk time) .. she should be alright  think im going to have to get few peoples numbers from uk on here incase we need updates cause i worry too not heard from anna in a while either *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks memysonand3! :) I'm glad people will be helping you out. I have 3 sample cans and One full size can of formula :) I hope that last me a little bit I might get another can or so I don't know, I know I will have money right after xmas, then I don't know when I will so I want to stock up. haha. I only have 20 newborn diapers so I need more. I have like 200 size 1 , so once I stock up on some more newborn I hope I will good for alittle awhile. lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If anything happens with me Emzi has my number and facebook.. and Rome has my facebook too so if anything my family would say something on there and she could see  but i dont think ill disappear anywhere LO's been quite a good boy through this pregnancy lol im usually on this everyday  addict or what!*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv got so many nappies in every size possible haha im defo stocked up with them lol got loads free cause my antie worked at boots warehouse so the stock they didnt want/need my antie got to take  so im lucky i spose.. 

What formula you using? x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heinz formula nurture, I'm not sure if they have that one in the UK 
its just a powder one,


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hmm i think they might i havent looked through them all i think im just getting cow and gate or sma but iv heard sma is dead sugary lol so who knows might have to go and look one day  *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I'm still going to try to breast feed but I'm ready for FFing now.
I bought a few different kinds of bottles:)


----------



## memysonand3

lol i think i qualify as an addict to lol i am on here all the time anymore so my neighbor in the hospital brought me a tray of cookies and i have to say they are even better than my mommas cookies i amso excited for you becy you are only a week behind me and prego i have no clue lol how many weeks i think about 35 days behind me and i will do the face book thingy just incase i have the girls early


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how long do your girls have to stay in the hospital after birth?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*A week!?
Im like a month after you  im due 22nd january and Preggo is 7days after me

And i might look into this heinz formula they do it in uk iv looked but i will go out 1day and compare which is best or maybe ask my mum to pick which one for me  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

memysonand3 said:


> lol i think i qualify as an addict to lol i am on here all the time anymore so my neighbor in the hospital brought me a tray of cookies and i have to say they are even better than my mommas cookies i amso excited for you becy you are only a week behind me and prego i have no clue lol how many weeks i think about 35 days behind me and i will do the face book thingy just incase i have the girls early

*If youve got facebook.. then search.. Baby and Bump Birth Announcements
and add that group cause most bnb people are on there  
x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I didn't know which one to pick but i got 3 sample cans of that kind so lol I decided to stick with that one!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Theres so many different ones tbh.. i only heard of SMA and Cow&gate like most popluar ones but  i will have a browse next year sometime *


----------



## memysonand3

they said till febuary 19 so i wont be able to take my kiddos home till then =( and i will look for that group i have face book i just am way better at myspace lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, are they coming home one at a time? or all at once?


----------



## memysonand3

grrr i dislike face book so much every time i try and get on it it makes my computer run so slowly


----------



## memysonand3

they said one at a time because it will depend on the baby wether or not they are ready to go home


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *! yay like i told you you should get to unless she forgets  but then you just go 'do i get to listen to the heartbeat' lol .. im lucky i spose i have a doppler at home that i brought off amazon so i can listen whenever but i dont tend to use it much cause my LO kicks it off cause he dont like it lol .. but midwife can get a number of how many beats and that so you get a heartrate i dont even know what mines is lmao she never tells me might be in my notes but i cant read her writing  xx*

LMAO
i mite invest in one of those!!xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aw 

i think at the hospital in UK on peoples photos latley everybody seems to have milk in a cow and gate bottle thing?

:\
god noes..
my sisters and brother had SMA 
ill just see which midwife recommends..
when buying nappys which size is best to get?
and for newborn clothes?
hehe
meandmyson3 .. do u drive? or would u have to get on abus with a triple buggy :o!xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> aw
> 
> i think at the hospital in UK on peoples photos latley everybody seems to have milk in a cow and gate bottle thing?
> 
> :\
> god noes..
> my sisters and brother had SMA
> ill just see which midwife recommends..
> when buying nappys which size is best to get?
> and for newborn clothes?
> hehe
> meandmyson3 .. do u drive? or would u have to get on abus with a triple buggy :o!xx


I only bought a few newborn things and just got 0-3 month, i heard they grow out of newborn so quick!


----------



## memysonand3

lol i own a cara i just am worken on getting my licence im to scared to drive how sad is that i spent a good amount of money on a car and i wont even drive it 

so i feel so lonely here i hate being in the hospital my son yelled "i lub you mommy" through the elevator doors when he left here =( i came back to my room and cried my little eyes out and to top it off i started to have contractions again today i havent been getting shots in over a week and now i am getting them again maybe i am getting stressed.... jared called me again last night and the only thing he asked was how far along am i... i wonder if he is finally realizing that these little ones are his


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe cheer up memysonand3

is jared also the dad of your son? and is he there for him?


----------



## memysonand3

yes jared is the father of my son and not often does he see his son which is so sad becuase cole asks for him all the time and it isnt like i can just call him up and say here talk to your son because he never talks to me unless He wants to =/ i miss jared but he is such a dick and i doubt he will grow up anytime soon it just so frustrating because underneath everything no matter how many times i tell myself i hate him i dont i love him more than he will ever know i dont know if it is because he is the father to my children or because of something else =( i just have felt so sad today i hate it im only 12 days away from meeting my little girls i should be so happy but i have just cried all day


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe hunny<3 
maybe it's just the hormones ?
I debating never letting FOB meet Quintin, just for the fact I never want Quintin to ask for his father and his dad not come, so I thought maybe making it clear from the start its just me.. I'm not sure

12 more days! so exciting! hehe do you think they will look like you? so exciting.


----------



## shelx

i wish i was a STM you guys are all so close :D (well obv i dont wish i was single but u know wat i mean lol) 

yas just show ya dont need a stupid man :D lol

memysonand3 getting so close now, youll meet yours before i meet mine lol...good luck for the birth :D x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe shelx are you crashing are thread? lol j/k 
your so close to being due!
can't wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## shelx

PreggoEggo said:


> hehe shelx are you crashing are thread? lol j/k
> your so close to being due!
> can't wait to see baby pictures!

guiltyyy :blush: lol

i know getting so close cant wait.. and cant wait to post pics :D

hope i go either before or after xmas (like before 23rd after 25th lol) xx


----------



## memysonand3

lol as where i am the one wanting to be on the 25 lol and i know i am pretty excited and as for jared he makes me want to pull my hair out love/hate him i really think that they look like me my genes have been so dang dominint so far


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg, does anyone have younger siblings?!!?! l;ol I wanna rip my hair out.
my mom works late but my brother decided to have a friend over tonight (Even its a school night) and hes in the kitchen making eggs and burning them cause he doesn't know how! :S so annoying. he should be in bed and he keeps feeding my dogs all the burnt eggs:S my god!


----------



## annawrigley

wowwwww well that took a while but im all caught up now!
i think i must have got the "nesting instinct" today.. a few of you might know i moved into a new flat about a month and a half ago and until just now most of my things were just scattered in boxes/bags but tonight i went ceraaaazy and have tidied my room, its spotless! i was going from 11pm til 4am :huh::shock:
i had no idea what time it was cos i didnt look at the clock at all til id finished.

aanyway completely random but memysonand3, i only a few days ago realised your name is "me, my son, and 3".. i always just read it as "memys on and 3" i know that doesnt make any sense so have no idea why :blush::rofl:




EmziixBo0o said:


> do you ever feel when people randomly pop up 2 you on facebook like they dont belive ur pregnant..
> one girl poped up n goes
> "u got a bump yet and do u have a picture of it"
> n goes "random just havnt seen it yet"
> not like shes a person i see everyday :S
> and its like :S well im not even showing yet i cant just say.. "grow a bump NOWW!" can ii  gets me soo madd how people just randomly question mee!!!! like its anythink 2 do with themmm xx

yer i have had soo many people being like "are you ACTUALLY pregnant? really though?" 
it wouldnt be a very funny joke to have carried on for like 6 months lol



PreggoEggo said:


> so I was thinking what is the one thing you can't wait to do/eat/drink once your not pregnant anymore?

i cant waiiiit to turn 18! Noah will be 5 months by then so should be fine to leave him for the night :)
also im just getting really impatient and want him here NOW. :(
oh and im looking forward to getting my figure back haha, not that i dont love my bump its just a bit of an inconvenience at times.



PreggoEggo said:


> there is also this one, lol if you can make it out, he looks like a sad clown :haha: she said his face is all squashed cause he was pushing it up against the wall of the uterus

i see it! :D:D



EmziixBo0o said:


> i just want a bumpp!!! :(
> all my clothes still fit me aswel
> nothings even gone tight lmaoo xx

im still in my old clothes, but only a very small amount of them fit lol. i didnt really "sprout" til like 22-23 weeks (i think) and then it just seemed to get bigger by the day!
i cant wait to see your bump, when it comes!!



memysonand3 said:


> my son is so dang adoriable he played with me for almost 3 hours today i was so happy and he loves his little sisters already he will pull up my shirt and kiss my belly and help me rub lotion on it




memysonand3 said:


> my son yelled "i lub you mommy" through the elevator doors when he left here =(

he sounds so adorable :cloud9:



Becyboo__x said:


> *im full term on new years day*

is full term 38 weeks?



Becyboo__x said:


> *not heard from anna in a while either *

i was at a family friends in manchester last night with no internet! :growlmad:
and then the server was down as im sure we all know!
it was actually pretty sad how much i missed this place :blush:

-----------------------

whew that took a while, what else was i gonna say.....
oh yeah as of yesterday im in my 3rd trimester :D:D:D:D:D:D
getting so excited now.

anyway should probably go to bed its 5.15am :shock:
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> omg, does anyone have younger siblings?!!?! l;ol I wanna rip my hair out.
> my mom works late but my brother decided to have a friend over tonight (Even its a school night) and hes in the kitchen making eggs and burning them cause he doesn't know how! :S so annoying. he should be in bed and he keeps feeding my dogs all the burnt eggs:S my god!

lol i have a 12 year old brother.
he is in a stage of using "your mum" as a response to everything....... and i mean everything :huh::dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Congrats on being in 3rd tri anna! 

I think full term is 37 weeks?


----------



## memysonand3

lol sounds like my 14 year old brother


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> omg, does anyone have younger siblings?!!?! l;ol I wanna rip my hair out.
> my mom works late but my brother decided to have a friend over tonight (Even its a school night) and hes in the kitchen making eggs and burning them cause he doesn't know how! :S so annoying. he should be in bed and he keeps feeding my dogs all the burnt eggs:S my god!
> 
> lol i have a 12 year old brother.
> he is in a stage of using "your mum" as a response to everything....... and i mean everything :huh::dohh:Click to expand...

lol mines 14.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh, memysonand3. lol arn't 14 year old brothers the worst?


----------



## memysonand3

yes they are i am the oldest of 6 so the second oldest is 17 third is 16 4th is my 14 year old brother and then my ten year old sister then my youngest brother


----------



## QuintinsMommy

big family!


----------



## memysonand3

lol yea i dont have any full brother and sisters though plus i adopted jareds family which adds two brothers and a sister lol so i am a person that likes to have the noisy holidays 


what time is it up in canada where you are


----------



## memysonand3

you are so beautiful rome i cant remember if that is how you spell your name sorry but i just am kind of envious of you i wish i looked like you you just have a natural beauty to you that makes me a tiny bit jelous =)


----------



## Emma.Gi

annawrigley said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> omg, does anyone have younger siblings?!!?! l;ol I wanna rip my hair out.
> my mom works late but my brother decided to have a friend over tonight (Even its a school night) and hes in the kitchen making eggs and burning them cause he doesn't know how! :S so annoying. he should be in bed and he keeps feeding my dogs all the burnt eggs:S my god!
> 
> lol i have a 12 year old brother.
> he is in a stage of using "your mum" as a response to everything....... and i mean everything :huh::dohh:Click to expand...

I say that all the time :blush: Me and your 12 year old brother would get on fine :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> aw
> 
> i think at the hospital in UK on peoples photos latley everybody seems to have milk in a cow and gate bottle thing?
> 
> :\
> god noes..
> my sisters and brother had SMA
> ill just see which midwife recommends..
> when buying nappys which size is best to get?
> and for newborn clothes?
> hehe
> meandmyson3 .. do u drive? or would u have to get on abus with a triple buggy :o!xx

*Well i bet midwife wont recommend any theyll proberley say the most common and i think thats cow and gate and SMA .. but people have said SMA is really sugary  but i dont know as its got like that gold award buy on it lol.. and as for clothes iv been banned from buying anymore till he arrives  got a wardrobe full of outfits from 0-3 to 3-6  and only a few newborn and then drawers full of all in ones and onesies  .. then nappies iv got tonnes of newborn thats to start with and then basically my antie stocked me up on first size after newborn and couple big packs of the bigger sizes  so im sorted for nappies and wipes! lol If owt get newborn nappies to start with. xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Becyboo__x said:


> *im full term on new years day*




annawrigley said:


> is full term 38 weeks?

*No full term is 37 weeks !
xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

thankz eggoo
and anna :D
hehe
lol..

my 11 year old sister is the one i live with
luckily i dont live with the other 2..
shes SOO cheeky..
and has allnighters all the time
blasting her music
and duin my head in 
when all i want is 2 sleeeep!


OMGG
i felt sumink hard lastnyt
ALL lastnyte
and this morning..
but it was only like a little bit of my belly
i think it was the baby??? 

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> you are so beautiful rome i cant remember if that is how you spell your name sorry but i just am kind of envious of you i wish i looked like you you just have a natural beauty to you that makes me a tiny bit jelous =)

thank you so much memysonand3, :blush:and yes thats how you spell my name.lol hehe I thought my holidays were noisy with just my two brothers and my sister.

Emzziixboo you said you still live with your younger sister? 
do you worry about baby keeping her up at night? 
I live with my mom and 2 younger siblings, and I always worry that the baby will be screaming and no one can sleep and I will just feel so bad:(


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Catch up!
Damn site being "under maintenance". . . :growlmad:



Becyboo__x said:


> *Sophie was on last night at half past 9 (uk time) .. she should be alright  think im going to have to get few peoples numbers from uk on here incase we need updates cause i worry too not heard from anna in a while either *

:wohoo:
I'm heeeeerrrree!!! Lol.
Nice to know i'm being thought of! :happydance:
All you girlies are amazing!
Will so need to get some mobile numbers from you UK girlies soon!!
______________________

Becy, Rome + Jas - How gorgeous are your bumps?! ** Bump Envy Alert! **
I'm blatently stealing your tree though Becy :haha:
You're both really beautiful Becy & Rome! ** Jealous Alert! **
Need a face in your pics sometime soon Jas :winkwink:

Jas - you're bump looks so different to mine and you're only a
day behind me! Lol.

________________________

Emzii babe - Don't you worry about getting a bump :thumbup:
It'll come any time soon! I think you'll notice if you're growing at
all if you start taking weekly pics from around now. :)
I think you'll be plesently surprised! :hugs:
&& yeah that hard bump, sounds like your bubba!
__________________________

&& Oh my gosh - don't talk to me about siblings!
I'm 1/6 children! Lol, & coincidentally the 5 siblings
I have are all brothers! :grr: 
1 older brother and 4 younger.
It's a nightmare but I do love them all! :thumbup:
__________________________

[[ x ]]


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yes we do care  if im not on for longer then a day then somethings going on unles my itnernet is down or bnb is down lol cause im kind of an addict and have nothing better to do  

Id like my bump if the stupid blotches on it would go theyve only just started to come when i brought some new strech mark stuff cause my other ran out! same make and everything but iv had to stop using it  but to me it looks like im going to get alot of stretch marks soon with this rash being on me but ill wait and see  Your lucky i take pics with my face in i usually looks a mess or like death  

I only have a older sister whos at uni all the time now and lives with her friends in a house near there so i hardly see her  so she dont annoy me anymore lol.. but iv got 2 step sisters now aswell both older then me i dont know them or see them or anything lol my mum got married in november and there my step dads daughters but they wont even talk to him anymore cause he obviously left there family etc .. lol but iv accepted it all no point me not accepting it hes a nice person lol 
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.to.be? do you live with all those siblings? all brothers. my god.lol.:dohh:

Becyboo I bet you wont get any marks so everyone can keep being jealous of your pretty bump:thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If i do i spose i do im not bothered if i do first day i get them ill be taking a pic to show you all  im not going to be shy of them then you all will not like my bump anymore *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol, I have tons, my legs are like covered! makes me cry!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv only got them under my boobs and tiny ones ony my theighs but they look like bruises more then anything lol.. horrible having this rash though just looks  i spose no one sees im usually covered up *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> you are so beautiful rome i cant remember if that is how you spell your name sorry but i just am kind of envious of you i wish i looked like you you just have a natural beauty to you that makes me a tiny bit jelous =)
> 
> thank you so much memysonand3, :blush:and yes thats how you spell my name.lol hehe I thought my holidays were noisy with just my two brothers and my sister.
> 
> Emzziixboo you said you still live with your younger sister?
> do you worry about baby keeping her up at night?
> I live with my mom and 2 younger siblings, and I always worry that the baby will be screaming and no one can sleep and I will just feel so bad:(Click to expand...

Tbh i dont think my sister will care.. cause she does allnighters on her PC if anything im more worried it will be the other way round.. but hopefully ill get a place soon xx


----------



## annawrigley

anyone else done this? or am i weird? :blush:

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/babywb20091211123835ib30rj2daombqig.jpg

^ i really hope not lol
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I did one ages ago not on that website though ill do one and post 
mine looked just like FOB but was so cute its unreal lol x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*This is one i did ages ago x

Morph thing


FOB
*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *This is one i did ages ago x*

creepy, it looks like a real kid!
i think i find mine so weird cos of all the teeth :haha: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh my good god
this is just really weird  

i dont tend to take front on pictures and i only have 1 decent one of FOB lol ill try it again but this is my result ...*
 



Attached Files:







xxxx.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## annawrigley

lol i actually think its quite sweet 
hey do you have any names yet btw? xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im not doing this one anymore its abit silly *
 



Attached Files:







....jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I like my morph one i did ages ago but its my pic and his morphed and has his blue eyes ! ..

And iv kind of picked a name but tbh no-one else will like it  i did a poll about it months ago and everyone said they didnt like it but i wanted peoples opinion cause im one of them people that cares what everyone else thinks of my childs name  but my mum says she likes it FOB doesnt.. but he can balls cause he wants baby to have his last name aswell and i dont think thats happening tbh.. But i like** Jace .. can be honest what you think about it lol im used to negative comments lol xx*


----------



## annawrigley

i dont mind it, im not overly keen but i dont hate it! :p
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I only have like 3 pictures of FOB and im in them w/ him. this what the loser looks like :growlmad:

I went to toysrus today to get a boardgame cause I had a 10 dollar coupon so I got a game for 5 dollars, then I decided to go to babies r us, and got a change table for 35 dollars! and 2 glass bottles came free if you spend 20 dollars , lol so lots of deals!
 



Attached Files:







hiking 002.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jas029

Finally caught up!
I missed BnB!!! :hugs:
As I posted in another thread, my 4d scan didn't go well :cry:

I asked my doctor when I would be getting another regular ultrasound because I know they do growth scans around now and he said not til I'm towards the end does he do another one.. :cry:
Also about showing my face.. I've been trying to AVOID that:blush:
I'm not fond of a camera.. Specially now that I'm pregnant with the hormones making my face break out combined with never wearing makeup I just think I look so horrible :haha:
They'll be a picture with my face in it eventually.. :haha:

Ok, Like I said before in the other thread my boy is head down and facing my back!
So hes lock and loaded for birth (Doubt he'll stay like that the whole time but who knows)
So the answer is clear, Yes those are two little feet jabbing my ribs constantly :rofl:
I missed you girls!!
Also don't worry I'm counting down for you memysonand3!! :kiss:

Sophie when you said our bumps are so different.. How are they different?
You don't have a good shot of your bump so I don't know what yours really looks like.. I know at one point you mentioned carrying higher but other then that I haven't seen a good bump shot!
Get one!! :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh becyboo, I likw jace, its different:) what do you have picked out for a middle name?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I just wanted something different like Preggo youve picked out a really unique name that iv never heard anyone called well not around where im from anyway and its lovely! Iv looked high and low for a name thats just different and everything but just cant find anything but iv always liked the name Jace but its not good cause im set on Jack as a middle name cause it was my dads dads name and my dad always got called it when he was younger even though his names not that.. but cause my dads got no boys in family his last name cant be carried on if that makes sense so i thought be nice if i had Jack and my last name which is my dads so it makes my grandads name  but everyone told me on here its abit too much like of a mouthful but i think now if im set on it im just going to deal with all negative comments lol cause its wrecking my head trying to find a name i love lol x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Arrrgghhhh

Health visitors coming at half 10 so in 10 minutes!!
im crapping it dont even know what to expect lol  shell be asking loads of questions about fob i expect and all about my pregnancy etc im too shy to meet new people  but ill have to get it over with i guess  .. got midwife appointment tomorrow cant wait to get measured again heehee see how LO is progressing  
xx*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Becy I completely and utterly love the name Jace! :thumbup:
Really cute name for a bubba boy :blue:
Best of luck with health visitor too! :hugs:
_________________

Jas - I'll have to get a better bump pic, seriously hate my
stretchies on the bottom of my bump :( It's the only stretchies
I have though so far luckily.
&& since i've been preg my hips have like became *ginormous!*
Can't wait until I can get toned up again!

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Arrrghhhhh!!! 

Im so fricking pissed off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stupid health visitors planned to come for a few weeks now and it was set for today at 10.30am and my dads had the morning off work to basically just support me cause im not very confident with new people and weve waited like an hour nearly for her and no sign of her so my dad decides to give them a ring to find out whats going off.. and the women says from the place they work that shes got the bloody flu!!  .. apparently theyve been trying to ring around everyone to tell them...... i doubt there was many people before me today as my appointment was early and she needed to spend 30mins - 1hour with me. Well she never rang me and we have an answer phone too so she would have left a message to tell us but nothing! im so angry might not be her fault she has the flu but im sure people to do with health have the seasonal flu jab anyway and they should have the swine flu jab too as there working with alot of pregnant people or mums! .. but now iv been told i will get another letter sometime to arrange a new date! its pissing me off as its christmas next week and its hectic my dad says they will even come on christmas eve if they have too!! WTF .. im just going to be rushed off my feet im going to my mums after christmas for abit and when january starts iv got to start getting LO's stuff and room sorted and painted and everything it drives me insane and in january thats when my midwife will want to see me more often to check im ok and check the babys doing well.. 

Sorry guys nothing even about being single! just had a rant about her cause its not right her not even telling me doesnt help i feel proper sick aswell  could of dont with few more hours in bed but now im up and dressed i just dont see the point in goin back to sleep!*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Becy I completely and utterly love the name Jace! :thumbup:
> Really cute name for a bubba boy :blue:
> Best of luck with health visitor too! :hugs:
> _________________
> 
> Jas - I'll have to get a better bump pic, seriously hate my
> stretchies on the bottom of my bump :( It's the only stretchies
> I have though so far luckily.
> && since i've been preg my hips have like became *ginormous!*
> Can't wait until I can get toned up again!
> 
> x

* im glad you guys actually think its a nice name and actually alright! 
And iv just explained about the stupid health visitor lol  never been so angry lol xx*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ah babe!
I don't really know what to say :hugs:
They're seriously unreliable sometimes.
My mummy said that they were terrible
even when she had me like 18 and a half
years ago! :haha: lame people... :nope:

As long as you know that everythings going
smoothly, FOB situation, LO's health and everything
like that are okay then keep your head up babe.

As for your dad bless him. :)
Give him loadsa love and thanks for being supportive.

xXx

__________________

*P.S - Me && Princess are 30 Weeks today!!* :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its annoyed me fact how can she have the flu just seems weird cause i thought they would have to have the seasonal flu jab and the swine flu as there meeting pregnant people probs everyday and seeing new mums! ill have to get over it instead of going on about it and windeing my self up  I didnt exactly want her to come id be happy if she just came when hes born tbh but still shell prob want to come a stupid day now and i cant really say no lol.. Least i have my midwife appointment to cheer me up tomorrow ayy! 
xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

*HAPPY 30 WEEKS! Woop!!!! 

 i was buzzing when i go there then its the dreaded 7 week wait for full term ! oh it drags lol! (wel its the last box next that im excited about )


(I about missed that you put your 30 weeks lol must be my eye sight and bright colours!)*


----------



## annawrigley

happy 30 weeks sophie!!! :Dxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I likee Jace :D <3
Awwhh its really cutee =]

:\ aww noo ur health visitorrs a nobb!!!

heard LO heartbeatt tudayyyyyyyyyyy :D hehe
its soo cute
n fastt!!! xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww you got to listen ! what was LO's heartrate? is it in your notes .. sorry im nosey but might be able to guess the gender  but itll only be a guess  ..

And yay another likes the name  i hope your all telling me the truth  
And yeah shes a proper div proper needs to sort her self out lol i proper feel dodgy today heartburn driving me insane and i cant eat or drink anything without it getting worse! lol xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

150 ??

lol thts what she said :D hehe..

yes i love it :)
ive been thinking if people would like daisymay if its a girl bt im jus gunna call it her if it is..
and tylar-jay if its a boyyyy
:D heheheheee 
IM SO
EXCITEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

em when is your 20 week scan? :) xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Says it on her siggy 

And Hmmmm im going to look about heartrates now i never look what mine is everytime  x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I cant remember the one i looked at but i found this but there not always true..

The theory states that if your baby's heart rate was 140 beats per minute and above, you would be having a girl. If the heart rate was under 140 beats per minute, then you would be having a boy.*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:o
not a boyy :(

januraryy
a month away :D
hehehee!!!!

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It might be wrong  there not accurate tbh..
i cant tell you what my LO's heartrate was cause she hasnt wrote it down! arrghh lol silly women get to listen again tomorrow and see what hes doind head down still and im hoping hes engaged tbh lol! 

x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Awhh =]

i dont think wer mind.. but i do think that we'd prefer a boy first lol 
but id be happy with whatever, if shes anything like me.. id pull my hair out.. im still a handfull now lmaoo xxx


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Says it on her siggy *

oh yeah :dohh:



Becyboo__x said:


> *I cant remember the one i looked at but i found this but there not always true..*
> 
> *The theory states that if your baby's heart rate was 140 beats per minute and above, you would be having a girl. If the heart rate was under 140 beats per minute, then you would be having a boy.*

gonna go look at my notes to see if this is right in my case..!
...
...
yep! 121 on 8th august and im having a boy :blue:
looks like you could be having a girl emz :p xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:o

awh maynee
LMAOOO
his mom will be over the moon
and his nan n gdad..

i dont want kie 2 b disapointed, but he said tuday he wudnt really mind.. wen i no he will..
=\ xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* I wanted a girl all along and was so sure i was having a girl.. but then on day of my scan i just had a feeling was going to be a boy lol and i got all my family to guess before i went and they all got it wrong exsept my step dad  

I think id of loved a girl cause i could put her in dresses and lil headbands and do her hair dead cute lol and shed be like a mini-me  but when i found out i was having a boy i was abit dissapointed but then 10mins later shopping i was over the moon buying boys clothes and i got used to it  just hope he isnt a lil terror or hell drive me insane lol 
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww, 
i guess id love a little daisy-may
and an excuse for everything to be pink as im pink mad! and i lovee glitterrr!!!
so i guess in a wayy it will work out perfect..
just i would of loved to of been able 2 give kie what he wanted..
=\
always another time ;)
LOL xx
id love abig family xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It was just your first heartrate thing so it could be early yet .. but i dont think youll see midwife again till after your 20week scan will you? wel i dint so you will find out hopefully if they behave for you *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I always wanted a big family.. but i know now theres no point for fact i cant afford to give them all what they want my limit is 3 lol but at min its sticking to 1 for a while even though i wanted another one after first to be like year apart.. but that wont happen lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yer..
i golla book the next appointment for week after 16th feb..
will be 2 days after my 19th 
ohh im getting on lmao!!
xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*You will be happy with whichever you have  trust me everyone wants me more then the another if its only a tiny bit.. and get dissapointed but after a few mins or if owt days it sinks in and everything  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr :D
he'd be over protective aswell lmao
=]
i posted on 2nd tri what the heartbeats where + what sex there baby is  hehe xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Becyboo__x said:


> *I cant remember the one i looked at but i found this but there not always true..
> 
> The theory states that if your baby's heart rate was 140 beats per minute and above, you would be having a girl. If the heart rate was under 140 beats per minute, then you would be having a boy.*

Errrm Eeeek! :wacko:
If this is true then I'm not sure there's a princess in my tummy! :nope:
First heartbeat was 135 bpm and its varied a fair bit since then
whenever I've heard her heartbeat. 

Although I'm pretty damn sure I didn't see any boy bits on the 20
week scan!! :blush::haha:
&& I was scanned 4 times at that scan because she was being a madam!
Asleep and doing yoga! :haha:
So it's gotta be quite accurate, right?! :dohh:

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ooooh thats scary  14th feb! ill be a mummy  


Aww i just realised us 3 (Me Emzi Anna) we got STM and names in our siggy  copy cats  joking hopefully well all stick by each other **



EDIT!! .. And Sophie has!!!!!!!!!!! haha i swear my eyes are going dodgy with that pink writing lol*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *I cant remember the one i looked at but i found this but there not always true..
> 
> The theory states that if your baby's heart rate was 140 beats per minute and above, you would be having a girl. If the heart rate was under 140 beats per minute, then you would be having a boy.*
> 
> Errrm Eeeek! :wacko:
> If this is true then I'm not sure there's a princess in my tummy! :nope:
> First heartbeat was 135 bpm and its varied a fair bit since then
> whenever I've heard her heartbeat.
> 
> Although I'm pretty damn sure I didn't see any boy bits on the 20
> week scan!! :blush::haha:
> && I was scanned 4 times that scan because she was being a madam!
> Asleep and doing yoga! :haha:
> So it's gotta be quite accurate, right?! :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...


*Dont worry its apparently a myth but sometimes its true and sometimes its not.. its just one of them things i think lol if youve had alot of scans and they dont see boy bits by now then your fine xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hahahah =D !!

IMAGINEE! u brought all that pink stuff aswel
im only joking ;)

not gunna get u para
haha :)
i cant wait to find out..
then i think wer buy more.
i was on bout getting these sleep suits i saw in boots today, they wer gourgeous
kie goes sleepsuits? what for
and i said what u exspect the baby to sleep in kie if u havnt noticed its got no clothes yet
and he said OHH I FORT U METN 4 URSELF
what a divv!!
then he said i want to kno what it is first so i can buy colours to match
bless him lmaoo xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Phew! :haha:

I've just got my head around that I'm gonna be a mummy
with a little girl! Let alone giving birth to a boy! 

It'd be like:
- *LO gets born* 
- "Is she alright?"

Thier reply.
- "Yeah *he's* fine".

:dohh:
Lol!

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

* that made me giggle *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

HAHA!! 

ino how scary ur be mommys by the time i have my next doctors appointment with midwife!

arr im excited for u all but nobody thats around my stage in pregnancy in this STM..
and how close we all are its like :( great 
lol + i dont seem to really speak 2 any of the 2nd tri girls im mostly on this forum xx


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Aww i just realised us 3 (Me Emzi Anna) we got STM and names in our siggy  copy cats  joking hopefully well all stick by each other *
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT!! .. And Sophie has!!!!!!!!!!! haha i swear my eyes are going dodgy with that pink writing lol*

lol yep guilty :blush: i copied :rofl:

was thinking earlier its weird that in a few weeks time half of us will still be pregnant and half will have babies :shock:
its gonna be so surreal seeing pics and everything!
im almost as excited for all your babies as i am for mine :rofl:
xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I know right?!
I'm petrified that scenario is gonna arise!
Pretty much everything I have is pink, glittery, frilly & girly!
Plus I can't see little headbands looking amazing on a boy! :haha:
Lol.

Awwwh Emzii babe! :hugs:
I know we're not due around the same time as you but
we all love you just the same! <3

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yeep
and all of uu would of gave birth
and theres me just like :(
id get "awwww he/she did this today"
and ill be like..
yerr i was a climbing frame today :D LOL xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww thank uu <3
:D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I feel exactly same im not just excited about my baby being born im so excited about all of yours to be born too ..  its mad like were a lil family lol! ill be in labour and thinking about Preggo if shes in labour or anything cause shes next after me  its mad! 

And Emzi i wish someone would join and be a sticky person who was due the same month as you! least will make you feel better but were all excited for you and your scan! i mean im might go into labour how excited ill be  wel at least youve got us all to talk to and ask stuff .. 2nd tri was rubbish i think you get half way through it and you feel you should be in last stride lol cause people dont talk about stuff you can relate to.
xx*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> yeep
> and all of uu would of gave birth
> and theres me just like :(
> id get "awwww he/she did this today"
> and ill be like..
> yerr i was a climbing frame today :D LOL xx

Nope, you'll be telling us how you've been used
as a football pitch! :haha:
or how your ribs have been used as a xylophone! :haha:

x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Becyboo__x said:


> *I feel exactly same im not just excited about my baby being born im so excited about all of yours to be born too ..  its mad like were a lil family lol! ill be in labour and thinking about Preggo if shes in labour or anything cause shes next after me  its mad!
> 
> And Emzi i wish someone would join and be a sticky person who was due the same month as you! least will make you feel better but were all excited for you and your scan! i mean im might go into labour how excited ill be  wel at least youve got us all to talk to and ask stuff .. 2nd tri was rubbish i think you get half way through it and you feel you should be in last stride lol cause people dont talk about stuff you can relate to.
> xx*

Completely agree! :thumbup:

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel Emzi we will all be jealious when our babies are older and not tiny like yours no more when yours is born  x

mine will be like 4 months!! ill be broody haha*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmao
im just on some next tri with all u lot haha
:D
inoo ur be telling me about labourr
and stuff
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I know right!
Emzii's LO will be like all new bubba like and tiny doing
the cutest "first time" things and we'll all be like

"Come on bubba, do something new for mummy!" Lol!!

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Wel Emzi we will all be jealious when our babies are older and not tiny like yours no more when yours is born  x*


hehe
mines the baby of babies :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ur be teaching it how to talk at 6 months..
emmas babys just smiled..
now ur going to say mommy.. LOL xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Youll just want your baby out when weve had ours i bet but it should go quicker i say that and its dragged for me but some people say they think its flew by .. i might cry when my bubba gets big i want him to stay small forever lol wel not diddy cause there fragile but hell get dead chubby i can see it coming and a lil blob  im nice arent i *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i love chubby babys!
im gunna feed mine up 
my sister was a chubby baby
she was sooooooooo cuteee!!! xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha cruel girlies!!! :haha:
Fattening up your LO's!! 

Cute fat kids reminds me of that boy on Willy Wonka
that was drinking from the chocolate river! :haha:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

LMAO
it wont be a fat kid ;)
just a chubby wubbyy babyyy :D hehe!!xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I was actually a model toddler! :happydance:
Was on the front cover of a play school product
catalogue! Dressed in a little dress-up nurses
outfit :) I was a little cutie! 
What happened?! :shrug::haha:

I'll try and find a pic of what I looked like. 
Haven't got the modelling pic now tho :nope:

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

the hearbeat thing isn't always right my little man always had a heartrate over 140

I wanted a girl SO bad, but now I'm happy I'm having a boy, I had a feeling it was a boy I even bought lots of boy clothes before I knew.lol

I need to put STM in my siggy.lol

Mummy.to.be- they all want little baby Augustus gloops(willy wanka boy)

I feel like these last weeks of preg are dragging on forever.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww =[ maynee
wuda been nice 2 see that!!
:)

bles yarrr 
here thers a paper called
birmingham mail
and everyyear
theres a baby of the year compertition
parents enter there babys in
and people vote for the cutestt :) hehe
my 2 cousins where in last year
and a lads that i worked with entered his daughter
dont know what they win tho :) xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*My sister was the chubby baby i was the thin one  she was the naughty baby too always crying and hungry i just loved my sleep.. nothings chanegd there *


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Cute fat kids reminds me of that boy on Willy Wonka
> that was drinking from the chocolate river! :haha:

augustus gloop :rofl:
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> the hearbeat thing isn't always right my little man always had a heartrate over 140
> 
> I wanted a girl SO bad, but now I'm happy I'm having a boy, I had a feeling it was a boy I even bought lots of boy clothes before I knew.lol
> 
> I need to put STM in my siggy.lol
> 
> Mummy.to.be- they all want little baby Augustus gloops(willy wanka boy)
> 
> I feel like these last weeks of preg are dragging on forever.

hehe 
im just glad im 16 weeks
;)
17 weeks the weekend
then 18
then 19
n then
20
WOOOO
lmaoo ;)
and then u will all be poppingg
:D WOOOO!!! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> aww =[ maynee
> wuda been nice 2 see that!!
> :)
> 
> bles yarrr
> here thers a paper called
> birmingham mail
> and everyyear
> theres a baby of the year compertition
> parents enter there babys in
> and people vote for the cutestt :) hehe
> my 2 cousins where in last year
> and a lads that i worked with entered his daughter
> dont know what they win tho :) xx


*Yeah we have Chad newspaper and that has one every year with loads of babys in from like 0-6 months 6-12 12-18 i think something like that anyway and then you vote for whoever  x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Any of you girlies got pics of you when you were a baby/toddler?

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yer it has age groups like that tooo =] xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I did i dont know where theyve disappeared to they might be on my facebook but i think there all when i was at nursery all my baby ones are up the loft lol ill find some *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i was uglyy
and palee
ewi :\
i would put some on
but if i get my digi cam 4 christmas il be able 2 xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> Cute fat kids reminds me of that boy on Willy Wonka
> that was drinking from the chocolate river! :haha:
> 
> augustus gloop :rofl:
> xxClick to expand...

i love willy wonka :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Probs about 4yrs old...

ill take a pic of a pic of my baby one i cba to scan it lol*
 



Attached Files:







me baby.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> i was uglyy
> and palee
> ewi :\
> i would put some on
> but if i get my digi cam 4 christmas il be able 2 xx

LOL hope you get your digi cam! I want xmas here already!

lol I was like ugly looking when i was like 0-6 month, I looked like a monkey with big ears and lots of dark hair.lol:blush:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Found some baby pics of me! :baby:

How adorable was I?! :haha:

x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sophie.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6









Baby Sophie 2.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 6









Sophie Baby 3.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Becyboo__x said:


> *Probs about 4yrs old...
> 
> ill take a pic of a pic of my baby one i cba to scan it lol*

Awwwwwwhhh!!!
What a little stunner :hugs: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres me when I was younger.LOL
my mom cut all my hair offf in the 1st picture :cry:
 



Attached Files:







romewhenshewaslittle.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7









romebaby.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Any of you girlies got pics of you when you were a baby/toddler?
> 
> x

ive literally got 1000s :shock:
went on a bit of a mission to scan in allllll our old pics
but these are probably my favourite..
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/20506574a1037243262b206391633l.jpghttps://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/SherwoodForestCenterparcs-Annadu-1.jpghttps://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/summer94.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/unknowndate015.jpg
i had some cool clothes :rofl:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anna! so cute! 

lol crazy how fashion changes.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh Anna I want your umbrella! :haha:
You were a little stunner too!
We're all gonna have model LO's! :happydance:

Well...
IF they don't look like their FOB's!
When my FOB was a bubba he was a chubby little
kid with blonde curtains for hair! :haha:

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Awwww aint we cute!  iv found some baby ones but had to take them off my phone so there not as good quality grrr!!


In the bath 


In bed


How cute is this pic it cant be me haha
*


----------



## annawrigley

lol yeah my FOB was the same, reallllllly fat and a weird bowl cut thing going on :wacko:
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww u was all so cutee


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Now I don't know whether it's just me but like when
christmas comes and all the pressies I get are for 
bubba, I'm gonna be a bit disappointed. Lol.
I'll even miss the horrid socks your grandparents
buy you each year! :haha:

Baby showers are meant for bubba gifts! :haha:
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Now I don't know whether it's just me but like when
> christmas comes and all the pressies I get are for
> bubba, I'm gonna be a bit disappointed. Lol.
> I'll even miss the horrid socks your grandparents
> buy you each year! :haha:
> 
> Baby showers are meant for bubba gifts! :haha:
> x

my mom said this is my last year getting big gifts next year everything is for baby. which is okay.lol I'm happy I still get gifts this year:blush:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Lucky for some!! :haha:
I'm gonna be lucky if I get a box of choccies
for myself!! Lol.

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol im not getting hardly anything for christmas this year .. but my mums still getting me some stuff but i not get that till boxing day when i go to hers lol! but my dad isnt doing christmas this year cause hes had a rough time with being made redundant and having to find something else and being on half the pay he was getting  but tbh iv got to get used to it cause christmas will be all about LO after this christmas and i probs will just want to spoil him rotton lol *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its snowing here again :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its ment to be snowing here over night tonight im not looking forward to it though really scared of slipping over *


----------



## memysonand3

oi that took me forever to read through lol but becy when i was baby name searching for you on face book isnt jace one of the names i said i love the name i think it is both masculin and (not overtly) feminen lol as for thngs for christmas i get my girls lol i dont think my mum got me anything which makes me sad but i guess that is part of being and "adult" i feel chunky right now i got waighed yesterday and i am up to 172.3 pounds oi how i am scared that i wont ever lose it i was 120 before i got prego with my son then afterwords i was 135-145 and now i am almost 175 pounds =/ and i have new pics so i will try and upload i think you girls will LIKE/LOVE them lol as for signatures lol i just havent taken the time lol i will though promise i will just need to remember... my babies are sucking my brain away lol and well lets see my son looked just like his father i dont remember if you guys say those pics i posted on here and now he is the best looken little boy i know =) as for the girls i am scared they will come out wiht jet black hair i am half mexican and i was born looking mexican i grew up to look white lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

white christmas for some!!

kieran was all over a girl at his works do sunday
n then tried 2 say we wasnt propa bk 2 geva then
and i said but u was acting like we was all weekend
the piktures horrible :\ propa close up


----------



## memysonand3

k apologising first there is a ton but i want you guys to see me at my beached whale stage lol and i have a couple of just my son in here too
grr i am going to have to post a few diff ones with like 5 at a time in them k









hope you dont mind

lol here is those pics yes i have bed head no i dont look good lol i am stuck in a hospital and would so rather be at home


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Cant see any of them piccys *


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> white christmas for some!!
> 
> kieran was all over a girl at his works do sunday
> n then tried 2 say we wasnt propa bk 2 geva then
> and i said but u was acting like we was all weekend
> the piktures horrible :\ propa close up

*Seriously he needs his head testing  how can he even think about going near anyone else when his ex is pregnant! he obviously still cares and stuff hes just being an arseole sounds just like the guy i was with (not FOB but someone i was going out with and i thought he was the dad and stuff) .. but if he acts all lovey and like your back together and everything obviously he knows what hes doing sounds like he dont want to lose you completely but he wants to do his own thing too.. basically have his cake and eat it too as they say!!

 xx*


----------



## memysonand3

heres more all that i have left to post is the comparison one of jared cole and i


----------



## memysonand3

k i think the order is me jared cole than jared


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> white christmas for some!!
> 
> kieran was all over a girl at his works do sunday
> n then tried 2 say we wasnt propa bk 2 geva then
> and i said but u was acting like we was all weekend
> the piktures horrible :\ propa close up
> 
> *Seriously he needs his head testing  how can he even think about going near anyone else when his ex is pregnant! he obviously still cares and stuff hes just being an arseole sounds just like the guy i was with (not FOB but someone i was going out with and i thought he was the dad and stuff) .. but if he acts all lovey and like your back together and everything obviously he knows what hes doing sounds like he dont want to lose you completely but he wants to do his own thing too.. basically have his cake and eat it too as they say!!
> 
> xx*Click to expand...

basiculi.
3 of us girls r goin out wif 3 of the lads tht work at homebase
n there all mates
n we no echova cus of the lads..
all 3 cheated...
:( he did cheat tho because he was acting lyk he was with me
so 2 me thats cheating, if it was me that did it it would be a different story xx


----------



## memysonand3

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> white christmas for some!!
> 
> kieran was all over a girl at his works do sunday
> n then tried 2 say we wasnt propa bk 2 geva then
> and i said but u was acting like we was all weekend
> the piktures horrible :\ propa close up
> 
> *Seriously he needs his head testing  how can he even think about going near anyone else when his ex is pregnant! he obviously still cares and stuff hes just being an arseole sounds just like the guy i was with (not FOB but someone i was going out with and i thought he was the dad and stuff) .. but if he acts all lovey and like your back together and everything obviously he knows what hes doing sounds like he dont want to lose you completely but he wants to do his own thing too.. basically have his cake and eat it too as they say!!
> 
> xx*Click to expand...

i so agree with you becy what a jerk grr he sounds like jared lol selfish wanting the most he cant have


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Your actually huge! i didnt think you was that big but obviously its because you have 3 inside your tummy but wow  youve got a lovely bump and your little boy is a cutie! x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww there lovely fotos
aww look at ur bump and ur little boy
that ones lovely :)
u shud print it and put it in a photo frame xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> white christmas for some!!
> 
> kieran was all over a girl at his works do sunday
> n then tried 2 say we wasnt propa bk 2 geva then
> and i said but u was acting like we was all weekend
> the piktures horrible :\ propa close up
> 
> *Seriously he needs his head testing  how can he even think about going near anyone else when his ex is pregnant! he obviously still cares and stuff hes just being an arseole sounds just like the guy i was with (not FOB but someone i was going out with and i thought he was the dad and stuff) .. but if he acts all lovey and like your back together and everything obviously he knows what hes doing sounds like he dont want to lose you completely but he wants to do his own thing too.. basically have his cake and eat it too as they say!!
> 
> xx*Click to expand...
> 
> basiculi.
> 3 of us girls r goin out wif 3 of the lads tht work at homebase
> n there all mates
> n we no echova cus of the lads..
> all 3 cheated...
> :( he did cheat tho because he was acting lyk he was with me
> so 2 me thats cheating, if it was me that did it it would be a different story xxClick to expand...

*You really dont need all this tbh  itll properley end up tearing you to pieces i know cause iv been through aload of shit like many people prob have but i know if it was me id always be running back and saying it doesnt matter and give another chance etc cause thats what im like as wrong as it is but its just how most girls feel we dont want to lose someone we love even if theyve been a *******.. just dont let him treat you like an idiot cause hell probs laugh it up xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh and i hope he isnt using the excuse ... 'I was drunk'
cause hes got a little one to think about and hes hurting you by messing about with what he wants etc x*


----------



## memysonand3

thanks girls lol i told you i am at the beached whale stage lol and becy i think i am going to steal a video from my gran of me and my son and post it on my face book page you should get quite a kick out of it lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Go for it ! x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> white christmas for some!!
> 
> kieran was all over a girl at his works do sunday
> n then tried 2 say we wasnt propa bk 2 geva then
> and i said but u was acting like we was all weekend
> the piktures horrible :\ propa close up
> 
> *Seriously he needs his head testing  how can he even think about going near anyone else when his ex is pregnant! he obviously still cares and stuff hes just being an arseole sounds just like the guy i was with (not FOB but someone i was going out with and i thought he was the dad and stuff) .. but if he acts all lovey and like your back together and everything obviously he knows what hes doing sounds like he dont want to lose you completely but he wants to do his own thing too.. basically have his cake and eat it too as they say!!
> 
> xx*Click to expand...
> 
> basiculi.
> 3 of us girls r goin out wif 3 of the lads tht work at homebase
> n there all mates
> n we no echova cus of the lads..
> all 3 cheated...
> :( he did cheat tho because he was acting lyk he was with me
> so 2 me thats cheating, if it was me that did it it would be a different story xxClick to expand...
> 
> *You really dont need all this tbh  itll properley end up tearing you to pieces i know cause iv been through aload of shit like many people prob have but i know if it was me id always be running back and saying it doesnt matter and give another chance etc cause thats what im like as wrong as it is but its just how most girls feel we dont want to lose someone we love even if theyve been a *******.. just dont let him treat you like an idiot cause hell probs laugh it up xx*Click to expand...

He said he was drunk n it jus happened
and i said ohryte so tht means its okay
and he said no..
:\
im guna go giv him a piece of my mind n make it clear that hes NEVER allowed town or solihull without me :) ..
and tht girl..
i just found out shes 16
and just left school
she was ALL ova him
dya wana see sum piks :( dno
how 2 upload them tho?xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Grrrr i would go mental! im being serious dont let him off easy .. 
i used to get this all the time being with a guy and they get drunk and they think its all okay after what theyve done but its always young uns no offence to anyone whos 16 like  but these were like 15yr olds that were all over my ex and rubbing it in my face and he was going along with it winding me up  .. 

you can upload diff ways i usually do it on photobucket but that takes awhile 
but just click the 'go advanced' button next to 'post quick reply' and theres a paper clip symbol on the tool thing and it should let you browse and upload and then you just close the box when youve uploaded whatver you want .. but i find it confusing cause you have to press the arrow next to the paper clip thing after and should say insert all .. xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

think there on here..
dont mind his black eye :) lol x
 



Attached Files:







eee.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 14









er had u been.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 12









gna grab im.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12









en.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 12









kie.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 13


----------



## EmziixBo0o

theres one of her grabbin him goin 2 him like
n the other one shes following him thru the door theres sum more il put on x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel she looks like a stalker 
and im not just saying this but iv looked at your pics on facebook of you and you are a really pretty girl! why would he even look at her drunk or sober! he should be so proud he has someone like you and that your carrying his son or daughter! he does look drunk ill say that but all i can say is at least he wasnt the 1 going to grab her and stuff but that one of them kissing is just outragous! xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

theres only the one more..
but how could he do it man
we was so perfect for echova.
heres sum piks of me and him :(
 



Attached Files:







the dog.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 11









26042009434_eb.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 9









me n ki.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 13









bank hols.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 15


----------



## EmziixBo0o

eee dint mean 2 put the middle one on of me n him i hate it x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Wel she looks like a stalker
> and im not just saying this but iv looked at your pics on facebook of you and you are a really pretty girl! why would he even look at her drunk or sober! he should be so proud he has someone like you and that your carrying his son or daughter! he does look drunk ill say that but all i can say is at least he wasnt the 1 going to grab her and stuff but that one of them kissing is just outragous! xx*

aw thankz bec
ur gourgeous 2
i dont ever feel good enuf
exspesh wif how he is with me he used 2 say 2 me i cant believe ur mine
and i cant believe how luki i am 2 av u
and he used 2 say 2 me how the fukk did i get ya
n stuff =\ xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah and look at you and him together you look amazing! proper suit aswell! ..

she just looks like shes begging for attention! and grabbing him whenever she wants to and he isnt reacting by the looks of it maybe he could of walked away or pushed her away but some lads when there drunk are abit stupid.. 

Do you know this girl then.. i was going to say if shes 'a friend' id have it out with her but dont cause your preg lol wouldnt want you getting too angry at her x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*By the looks of things the way i see it is hes not come to terms with you being pregnant.. i always worried that when i was with FOB he would go off me cause i would get all big and my hormones would be all over and pregnancy does some horrid things to you tbh spots and everything like that and iv feelt unattractive from 2nd tri and still do now i cant make my self feel like im ok looking cause ill be honest i dont think im a total minger lol but im nothing to shout about either but i always thought he would go off with someone else but he never did he flirted with people but he stuck by me even though weve split now but hes single and wanting to see me all the time and stuff x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Yeah and look at you and him together you look amazing! proper suit aswell! ..
> 
> she just looks like shes begging for attention! and grabbing him whenever she wants to and he isnt reacting by the looks of it maybe he could of walked away or pushed her away but some lads when there drunk are abit stupid..
> 
> Do you know this girl then.. i was going to say if shes 'a friend' id have it out with her but dont cause your preg lol wouldnt want you getting too angry at her x*

nope
i dont know her
:\
that foto of them kissin..
close up u cn see :|
i swear.. he ent goin clubbin wifout me
and if i see her
pregnant or not
im gunna take my heels off n have her!
and my heels are really high LOL x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *By the looks of things the way i see it is hes not come to terms with you being pregnant.. i always worried that when i was with FOB he would go off me cause i would get all big and my hormones would be all over and pregnancy does some horrid things to you tbh spots and everything like that and iv feelt unattractive from 2nd tri and still do now i cant make my self feel like im ok looking cause ill be honest i dont think im a total minger lol but im nothing to shout about either but i always thought he would go off with someone else but he never did he flirted with people but he stuck by me even though weve split now but hes single and wanting to see me all the time and stuff x*

yer i guess so :(
least he wants 2 be there
and kie wants 2 be there
i want to walk away
but i cant yet
who noes this might be the last straw
or we can move on from this n makes us stronger? 
who noes ay :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Things will pick up you will know what to do soon just try not to stress about stuff to much cause it really isnt good for you or LO  i dont know him personal so i cant say what he would do but if hes a decent lad he will either come back to you and be 100% faithful and everything or he wont come back but still be supportive towards you ..like me and my ex were still close friends and see each other and will when babys here and everything but were seeing if we can sort anything after baby arrives but i doubt it x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i really fort he loved me
everybody always said he loves u so much emma he would never ever cheat on u dont be silly look how much he spoils yu
and i strted to believe it and started to think i was good enuf..
the other week he said ur so beautiful emma
and that was the first compliment i had in ages off him :|obv he likes the girls tht looks like dykes


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> i really fort he loved me
> everybody always said he loves u so much emma he would never ever cheat on u dont be silly look how much he spoils yu
> and i strted to believe it and started to think i was good enuf..
> the other week he said ur so beautiful emma
> and that was the first compliment i had in ages off him :|obv he likes the girls tht looks like dykes

your better then just good enough, your very pretty emma.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> i really fort he loved me
> everybody always said he loves u so much emma he would never ever cheat on u dont be silly look how much he spoils yu
> and i strted to believe it and started to think i was good enuf..
> the other week he said ur so beautiful emma
> and that was the first compliment i had in ages off him :|obv he likes the girls tht looks like dykes
> 
> your better then just good enough, your very pretty emma.Click to expand...

thank u =\ i wish i felt it x


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *I cant remember the one i looked at but i found this but there not always true..
> 
> The theory states that if your baby's heart rate was 140 beats per minute and above, you would be having a girl. If the heart rate was under 140 beats per minute, then you would be having a boy.*

Not true for me.
My boy has ALWAYS had 140+ BPM


----------



## Jas029

Ok..
Finally caught up with everything!!

For everyone that congratulated Mummy.To.Be on 30 weeks you're just going to have to do it all over again for me tomorrow! :happydance:

Memysonand3 I just wanted to say, you're carrying three!
I have one and I went from like 130 to 160 (Went to the doctors yesterday and got a nice update on my weight..)
So I've gained almost as much as you and you have two more then me! 
(Also love the new pictures you're so big!!)
I won't have a xmas tree bump pic seeing how my parents said we aren't putting one up this year because we have no room or what ever.. Lazy bums..
My dad's like we could always put a picture of one up ..:dohh:

Um.. I was going to reply to lots of other things but I honestly don't remember what now it took me so long to read through all the new posts...
OH and here's pictures of me when I was little! (I was cute as a baby-toddler but when I hit 6 I think I just got really ugly) 
The first one I was in my "Mine" stage (Explains why I was reaching towards the camera :haha:) Second, I was dressed up as a MU cheerleader :blush: and third was on vacation I believe it was taken in Georgia.. The loner kid in the background wearing black is my brother :haha:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4188830362_594c5c9ee5_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/4188830364_c90fbb0589_m.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2520/4188830366_5277017ecf_m.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so cute jas.


----------



## memysonand3

so cute jas and well i just will be like 195 pounds before i have these little ones... ok not that much but probably 185 at least seeing as i still have ten days to go and i havent been able to stop eating and as for your waight gain let me tell you that with you first child you will gain more it is natural i have asked the nurses and a few doctors because i was worried with my son that i was gaining to much waight but nopw it is normal expecally with teenagers and young mums like us =) because most of us start out a bean poles lol


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> yer i guess so :(
> least he wants 2 be there
> and kie wants 2 be there
> i want to walk away
> but i cant yet
> who noes this might be the last straw
> or we can move on from this n makes us stronger?
> who noes ay :(

it wont make you stronger, itll make him think he can walk all over you and do it again and again, itll make you resent him and even if he DOES change you will just hate him for it and itll end up shit.. i know from experience :nope:
once trust has gone theres nothing left, i tried to kid myself there was but it just cant work.
i know some guys change but tbh its very rare.
i tried the whole "youre not going out without me" thing which after a while changed to "youre not going out unless i know where you are and who youre with" ... didnt work. he'd just lie, sounds like kieran is a liar too. then when id find out it just caused more arguments. always backfired. we lived together as well so id keep a really close eye on him but he still always managed to go behind my back any chance he got. pleeassssse get rid of him hes causing you so much stress you just dont deserve.
i agree with becy that pic of them kissing is outrageous. and shes hideous.
what a way for you to find out as well. :| how humiliating.
i dont want to sound harsh i just know it seems the easier option to stay with him atm but youll feel SO much better if you get away from him! youll find someone who deserves you and who will treat you properly without you having to worry about where they are and what theyre up to all the time, and you can start to feel good about yourself again :hugs:
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> so cute jas and well i just will be like 195 pounds before i have these little ones... ok not that much but probably 185 at least seeing as i still have ten days to go and i havent been able to stop eating and as for your waight gain let me tell you that with you first child you will gain more it is natural i have asked the nurses and a few doctors because i was worried with my son that i was gaining to much waight but nopw it is normal expecally with teenagers and young mums like us =) because most of us start out a bean poles lol

omg so effing embarrassing but no matter what I eat I keep gaining more weight and I only have one and I think I will be 195 before he is here:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: omg.


----------



## memysonand3

didnt you say one time his is already super big? i cant remember pregnancy brain and all =) and prego you are freaken amazing when i was pregnant with my son i gained ALL my waight at the end it was pretty scary i hated it i cried so much because i was getting way big and i felt tenthousand times bigger than i was i had gained 43 pounds with my son and i think maybe by the end of this pregnancy i will have gained around that much seeing as i think i started off at 145 pounds this time and i am up tp 172.3 so 32 pounds i had also cried my eyes out when i ound out i was having triplets because everything i read said i needed to gain *80* pounds alone oh man then i lost waight in the begining i dont know if you guys remember me telling you that but yea i lost like 15 pounds with these ones so i was really scared that i was doing something wrong but nope they are all growing well and are all a good size for how far along i am =)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yeea, i remember when you were having hard time gaining weight . I have gained 41 pounds, I wanna cry my eyes out. lol. I cut out juice and soda from my diet, and only drinking water now so maybe that will help. I just don't know what I doing. it's going to be so hard to lose it all. lol lots of walks with the stroller.


----------



## memysonand3

lol i never lost all mine and i honestly didnt have a problem with it i went up a pant size but i wasnt in the double diget pant sizez so i was happy and not to mention i worked doing lifting so i think alot of it might have just converted to muscle do bike rides when you can and yep just walks but like i said it is so normal to gain alot more waight your first pregnancy and we as young parents have a higher chance due to our um figures us being so slender and all


----------



## memysonand3

you know what i just realised rome is that you and i have verry similar haircuts =)))


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> yer i guess so :(
> least he wants 2 be there
> and kie wants 2 be there
> i want to walk away
> but i cant yet
> who noes this might be the last straw
> or we can move on from this n makes us stronger?
> who noes ay :(
> 
> it wont make you stronger, itll make him think he can walk all over you and do it again and again, itll make you resent him and even if he DOES change you will just hate him for it and itll end up shit.. i know from experience :nope:
> once trust has gone theres nothing left, i tried to kid myself there was but it just cant work.
> i know some guys change but tbh its very rare.
> i tried the whole "youre not going out without me" thing which after a while changed to "youre not going out unless i know where you are and who youre with" ... didnt work. he'd just lie, sounds like kieran is a liar too. then when id find out it just caused more arguments. always backfired. we lived together as well so id keep a really close eye on him but he still always managed to go behind my back any chance he got. pleeassssse get rid of him hes causing you so much stress you just dont deserve.
> i agree with becy that pic of them kissing is outrageous. and shes hideous.
> what a way for you to find out as well. :| how humiliating.
> i dont want to sound harsh i just know it seems the easier option to stay with him atm but youll feel SO much better if you get away from him! youll find someone who deserves you and who will treat you properly without you having to worry about where they are and what theyre up to all the time, and you can start to feel good about yourself again :hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...

:( ino 2 finish it is what is best.. believe me i know.. i dont know what it is.. i messaged her on facebook 2.. and shes telling me im making a big deal out of nothing .. i couldnt sleep lastnight, he kept trying 2 kiss me.. i couldnt help but cry n then he admited about holiday, one girl they just kissed, these 2 times are only times ive found out about tho 
hes jus a nob
i hate him
:(


----------



## annawrigley

:hugs: i dont blame you, i hate him too and i dont even know the guy!
how is it making a big deal out of nothing?! you're pregnant with his child and evidence of him cheating is being splashed all over the internet! (i assume you saw that pic on facebook or something?)
its disgusting :nope:
i hope you find the courage to end it at some point, i never did, my ex ended up finishing me but it was the best thing he ever did for me lol :) xxx


----------



## trashit

Im not a stm (yet) i say that cos me and oh been rowing aaall the time .. So i may soon be joining you girls :( just scared i guess.. Im ellie anyway, 17 on feb 24th and little boy called dexter jay due on march 4th! So thats me.. I just wanna say how brave you all are for doin it alone, Ive left oh more times than can count on hand til hes got home and weve talked and ended up makin up.. Anyway ill shut up lol x


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> Im not a stm (yet) i say that cos me and oh been rowing aaall the time .. So i may soon be joining you girls :( just scared i guess.. Im ellie anyway, 17 on feb 24th and little boy called dexter jay due on march 4th! So thats me.. I just wanna say how brave you all are for doin it alone, Ive left oh more times than can count on hand til hes got home and weve talked and ended up makin up.. Anyway ill shut up lol x

im sorry i hope you manage to work it out but if not its not the end of the world, we'll always be here for you and sometimes you're better off on your own :hugs:
congrats on your little boy, im due 10 days after you with a boy too :)
oh and im from yorkshire too lol xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome trashit, i hope maybe you can fix things w/ your OH :(


----------



## jaydensmummy

Just want to wish all the expectant mums good luck :) ive got a 6 month old boy
and believe it or not i loved the experience of labour.. Hurt like hell but best
experience ever :) and its all worth it in the end! xx


----------



## trashit

Thanks :) im from bradford lol. Yeah i hope we can work it out but seems unlikely, we just keep rowing like hell. Its all finance issues.. It seems to be all we talk about now. Im more interested in preparing for dex.. I dunno its just frustrating. I hate his mum too, as a previous thread said. Shes a bitch. X


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i love the name dexter:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Had Mw appointment today guys :]
i was looking forward to finding out if hes finally enaged or not! and i know they can come un-engaged at any time but i dont think mines going to as hes been head down for months  hes a good baby  but im 3/5th engaged  were getting somewhere now .. when she was feeling where his head was it proper hurt she told me it might feel tender where she touchs but OWWW lol! only hurt when she touched it though  but im measuring fine and everything else is fine sept i have protein in my wee grr lol i had sugar last week but she said it wasnt much so leave it! but now iv had to have it sent off hope i aint got anything wrong with it cause can have water infection and that stuff .. 

Just thought id update my lovely girlies  xx*


----------



## annawrigley

yay glad it all went well :)
im at mw's on monday will have to let you all know how it goes! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent got anymore doctors ones   shes coming to me on the 5th of january next to do my birth plan and antenatal stuff then i think ill only have 1 more after that! scary stuff! lol

let us know how yours goes want to make sure were all doing alright and our LO's are alright!! x*


----------



## Jas029

I feel so bad, the other day I was sitting on the couch watching tv and my dogs started barking outside so I yelled at them and woke my L/O up!
He was sleeping so peacefully before I yelled :rofl:

Also, 30 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ino this is soo outa it..
butt..

dya feel horny like.. constantlyy :(
i was so used 2 gettin it everynight
or everyother night!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*Happy 30 Weeks Jas*​


----------



## annawrigley

*happy 30 weeks Jas *
me next :shock:
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Happy 30 weeks  ​*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent got any milestones left  not till 1st january lol *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

happyyy 30 weeks
be me in along time :D


----------



## memysonand3

hmm i will be 31 weeks on friday =) 


UPDATE:
so last night i was contracting so bad that i was in tears i have been contracting all day today and well the biggest news is my girls have dropped significantly i feel like crap because i have been having back labor with them i am a little surprised that they havent checked my cervix seeing as they still wanting me to make it to christmas day i felt like shit last night all i could think was i dont want to be pregnant anymore i am soooo sick of it one baby was in my hip and when i would contract it would hurt worse than anything i have ever felt before not to mention i now am in bed all day because just sitting up increases the contractions =(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe poor memysonand3! don't worry its almost time for them to come out!


----------



## Shireena__x

dont worry mom to be they will soon be out andyou'l beable to meet your prinsesses :)


----------



## Shireena__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> ino this is soo outa it..
> butt..
> 
> dya feel horny like.. constantlyy :(
> i was so used 2 gettin it everynight
> or everyother night!

lucky you everynight!!! my oh would love you lol

i se your a brummie girlie were about darlin

:kiss:


----------



## Jas029

Thanks everyone! :happydance:

There's been a bunch of stretch marks appearing under my belly button lately, I can't see them myself obviously but I can feel them so I grabbed a mirror and some of them are already looking pretty harsh :cry:

Hang in there Memysonand3! You're almost there! :hugs:

I've been starting to get braxton hicks :cry:
They can really hurt some times but I'm sure it's nothing to what it's gonna feel like when I'm in labor!


----------



## memysonand3

Jas029 said:


> Thanks everyone! :happydance:
> 
> There's been a bunch of stretch marks appearing under my belly button lately, I can't see them myself obviously but I can feel them so I grabbed a mirror and some of them are already looking pretty harsh :cry:
> 
> Hang in there Memysonand3! You're almost there! :hugs:
> 
> I've been starting to get braxton hicks :cry:
> They can really hurt some times but I'm sure it's nothing to what it's gonna feel like when I'm in labor!

lol jas i am sorry bout the braxton hicks contractions but i do have to say that they are nothing compaired to the real deal sorry to tell you that butttt personally i think that going through all of them it made my real contractions not as bad but that is just me 

as for the streatchies well some of us get them and some of us dont unfortunately were in the unlucky group =)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! :happydance:
> 
> There's been a bunch of stretch marks appearing under my belly button lately, I can't see them myself obviously but I can feel them so I grabbed a mirror and some of them are already looking pretty harsh :cry:
> 
> Hang in there Memysonand3! You're almost there! :hugs:
> 
> I've been starting to get braxton hicks :cry:
> They can really hurt some times but I'm sure it's nothing to what it's gonna feel like when I'm in labor!
> 
> lol jas i am sorry bout the braxton hicks contractions but i do have to say that they are nothing compaired to the real deal sorry to tell you that butttt personally i think that going through all of them it made my real contractions not as bad but that is just me
> 
> as for the streatchies well some of us get them and some of us dont unfortunately were in the unlucky group =)Click to expand...

me too, Im in the unlucky group:thumbup:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> memysonand3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! :happydance:
> 
> There's been a bunch of stretch marks appearing under my belly button lately, I can't see them myself obviously but I can feel them so I grabbed a mirror and some of them are already looking pretty harsh :cry:
> 
> Hang in there Memysonand3! You're almost there! :hugs:
> 
> I've been starting to get braxton hicks :cry:
> They can really hurt some times but I'm sure it's nothing to what it's gonna feel like when I'm in labor!
> 
> lol jas i am sorry bout the braxton hicks contractions but i do have to say that they are nothing compaired to the real deal sorry to tell you that butttt personally i think that going through all of them it made my real contractions not as bad but that is just me
> 
> as for the streatchies well some of us get them and some of us dont unfortunately were in the unlucky group =)Click to expand...
> 
> me too, Im in the unlucky group:thumbup:Click to expand...

I shoulda listened to my mom when she was telling me to put lotion on my bump before I was even 20 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol lotion doesn't help me any. oh well, its worth it tho<3


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jas, how much weight have you gained, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Jas029

Uhh.. Around 30 pounds I believe :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

don't worry, I gained 40! and im only 3-4 weeks ahead of you. lol


----------



## Jas029

I think I gained like 10 pounds from my last doctors appointment, So by the time my next one roles around who knows how big I'll be!!

Ofcorse now that I'm going to the doctors every two weeks instead of once a month now I can really watch how much I gain.. :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, we can help each other loose it all after! lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

=(
do you guys remember a few weeks ago I got into a disagreement with a friend? cause she thought my choice in FF was wrong? and how she got her boyfriend to tell me how bad FF was and such? well, tonight I was out at my friends house and my mom came and picked me up, my friend asked if she could get a ride with me, and I was like "well, no like your a different direction" so shes like "thats okay my boyfriend can come get me" so I thought no big deal, went home and had a HUGE msg from her boyfriend about how rude i was for not giving her a ride home! but I knew my mom was coming from a different city cause she was seeing her husband and probs wouldn't want to drive anymore, and her boyfriend told me how I'm such a bad friend and so on! and how I rather let my friend walk home in the cold then ask my mom to give her a ride....but if she didn't have any other way home I would of made sure my mom gave her a ride..
and hes like "she does so much for you" and I'm not even sure all what he means, but I told him just to tell her if she feels like I owe her anything , then this isn't a friendship....


anyway long rant..
I just feel like while pregnant I lost so many friends...:(


----------



## memysonand3

aww preggo i am so sorry that your friend did that because in the end she told him so that he would go at you grr that is so frustrating hugs from this bigmomma and i think we could all do a waight loss thing together lol 

more contractions it is 120 here in idaho and i am still awake i have been having them so dang much =( but.... good news is that i am not dialating andddd i got this one test done to see if i am going to deliver withen the next two weeks and it came back negative if it had came back positive i am almost sure they would have dont my c-section tonight 


i found out my brother in baby(kinda like brother in law but i am not married to jared) is expecting a baby the girl is 9 weeks along and i have no clue how to support him he is really freaked out but he is already making choices to make sure he is a good dad... he told me that he is afraid that he will fallow in jareds footsteps and i am not 100 percent sure that he wont him and jared hang out tons when he is in idaho he lives in orgen with his dad he wants to join the army but now he wont and he keeps talking about moving back to idaho but doesnt know?????? 

any advice or ways that i could help and be encouraging to him


----------



## annawrigley

preggo i would be so annoyed by that :growlmad: you were right to say if she feels you owe her anything its not a friendship. and getting her boyfriend to do her dirty work? please.
oh and in the whole BF/FF thing.. all my friends think its wrong i want to BF.... wth? you cant win!

memysonand3 what do contractions feel like? really bad period pains but 10000x worse? thats how my mum put it lol.
i have no idea what to expect :wacko:
and i dont have any advice on what to tell jareds brother sorry :\ just encourage him not to be like jared and to be there for his girlfriend!!

oh and you girls are gonna hate me for this but ive got no stretch marks
....... YET
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol...

I have no stretch marks YET either but im waiting for them lol ill get them last minute or in labour i know i will but i dont care aslong as everything ok with LO i want some mummy marks :D haha.. but i have togt some under 1 of my boob and they look like purple scratchs! :haha: ah well no1 sees my boob except me lol or maybe a boyfriend if i had one lol 

*Memysonand3* - I hope your contractions calm down for you so you can make it to christmas day! want to keep them cooking abit longer! its not long now till there here im so jealious ill be 36 weeks on christmas day! And i havent a clue what contractions feel like as anna said :shrug: iv just heard there like really bad period pains and like having a bad stomach bug.. :| sounds nice :| 

Cant wait til christmas and new year goes by just makes it so much closer for my little boy to be coming if he doesnt come early! which i wouldnt mind but im not ready just yet :haha: but im not feeling the weight of him! and i cant cough or sneeze without being in so much pain :growlmad: kills my pelvis cause his heads there :cry: .. oh and duno if anyones on iron tablets?? .. but middle novemeber i started taking them as advised by midwife and theyve ran out so iv had to get some more and doctors told me there ready at the chemist to pick up and they wasnt!! and i need them :( cause im anemic so got to go tonight see if there there if not im going to get angry! and had to have some blood tests today to make sure it is that im anemic :cry: 

*Preggo* - That is really shocking about what her boyfriend text you saying!! as if he does that .. your friend said it doesnt matter she can get her boyfriend to pick her up so he shouldnt be having a go at you! its not your fault you dont live same direction or whatever.. its not up to you to take someone home when you didnt even know you might have to and everything! .. and he shouldnt be lecturing you about BF/FF its totally your decision .. i havent got anything agenst either its up to the mother i think breast is better for a baby and its free but Formula isnt poision lol people make out its something thats going to harm your baby!! .. but for most people they dont end up liking or taking to BFing .. so :shrug: ignore him anyway do what you want to do :)

xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh and its started to snow in nottingham like a blizzard if im honest!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Heres a pic couldnt get the snow cause its coming like slanted and fast! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC05353.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> Oh and its started to snow in nottingham like a blizzard if im honest!!

jealous!! there was a bit overnight here but nothing now :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its settling here keeps coming fast and stopping and coming again its really windy though and freezing! im dreading alot of snow cause my drive is a slope and ill end up falling over :(! x


----------



## annawrigley

aww yeah i always fall over :|
it just snowed here :happydance:
very brief and light but it still happened ;)
xx


----------



## Nell

Heey guys,
I am 17 and have been with my boyfriend for nearly 17 months.
Although I was on the pill I have fallen pregnant and I don't know what to do.
I am only about 2/3 weeks and I am terrified :(
I have already had one misscarriage which completely devasted me. 
I know that I wont be able to go though with an abortion but I dont think i can cope with losing the love of my life. Please help me :( xxxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Snowing here too! <3 :happydance:

Nell:
Sorry hun i don't really know what to say :nope:
I think you're the only person that will know whats best.
I personally been through a very similar situation with FOB
and look where I am now. I'm with the STM girlies.
You don't need a man to make a good mummy.

Best of luck

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Nell said:


> Heey guys,
> I am 17 and have been with my boyfriend for nearly 17 months.
> Although I was on the pill I have fallen pregnant and I don't know what to do.
> I am only about 2/3 weeks and I am terrified :(
> I have already had one misscarriage which completely devasted me.
> I know that I wont be able to go though with an abortion but I dont think i can cope with losing the love of my life. Please help me :( xxxx

*Hi 

Congrats on the pregnancy .. all i can say is if you dont want an abortion then dont do something you dont want to do or what someone else tells you to do i couldnt go through with an abortion cause i had a miscarriage aswell and i just think if you make a baby you should go through with it .. but everyone to there own i guess.. If your boyfriend loves you and youve been together for that long he should stand by you? he might be scared at the start but surly he wouldnt walk out on someone he loves and both of your child.. he might be off for abit with you but he should come round.. if you decide to keep and everything and he does walk .. then he isnt worth it really he should support you and everything but maybe sit down with him and talk it all out and see what he thinks ? 

And i agree with Mummy.To.Be you would still be a good mum if he did leave and everything x*


----------



## annawrigley

i agree too!
if you know in your heart you cant have an abortion, dont let him influence you into getting one :nope:
i know he hasnt told you to but dont feel pressured to in case you lose him.
because being brutally honest, relationships at our age rarely make it in the long run, but if you keep your baby thats a lifelong commitment.
none of us are with our partners anymore but its a great support network here and we're all set to do just fine on our own :)
have you not told your parents/boyfriend yet?
have you thought about some counselling to help you through with your decision? i was so confused when i got pregnant but counselling made me realise i could never have an abortion. although it sounds like you already know that. :hugs: best of luck xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*RANT AND RAVE BEWARE!*​​


Sorry all the regulars im just going to ramble on now about everything cause im so pissed off its unreal and i dont know what to do or even talk to as theres no one i can talk to as in family/friends :growlmad: .. 

Im basically pissed off with FOB people would say to me im lucky to have him supportive and actually wants to be there for his son etc but its driving me nutts! he basically wants me back and he wont stop asking if he can come see me or if he can stop by after college :growlmad: ''I DONT WANT YOU TO!!'' he cant get it in his head im not a nasty person tbh i dont want to hurt him anymore then i have but iv told him i only want to be friends and i dont feel same way towards him anymore hes got to deal with it even if its guna hurt him (sorry if i sound harsh and cruel) but my hormones are sky high and after iv had this baby my feelings arent going to suddenly go back to ooo i love you and want you back .. its not happening .. not just for the baby either he doesnt need his dad there tbh i wish he didnt want anything to do with baby tbh would make it easier he hasnt done nothin for this baby but he says he cant wait to see baby and everything but :growlmad: hes not going to be the 1 paying for food/nappies or anything its all going to be me me me and he cant even afford to give me money itll be his mum who has to .. i dont know anything about what money FOB is ment to give me either cause im sure its like £20 a week or month or something or have i got it completely wrong :wacko: .. anyway i just wish i could move away from him so he couldnt bug me and everything .. and he hasnt told his mum weve split up again! iv told my mum and everything but his mums buying me stuff like dressing gown apparently and i dont want anything and now i feel so stupid cause shes got me stuff and thinks were together but were not and everything i dont know how to tell him nicely to just leave me alone i cant really cause he has every right cause o the baby but i dont want him touching my belly and acting all flirty with me and everything its not what i want when babys here i want to actually move on if i can and find someone else and be happy settle down but thats just going to be a palarva cause hell not want another guy handling baby and being there .. what can i do :cry:

i dont know how to even say anything to my ex anymore hell prob want to be there birth after birth and like everyday after and i really would rather be home with my mum/sister and just bond and settle down but hell end up saying hes missing out :growlmad: .. And he didnt like the name i did but hes finally said its okay but if he didnt want it i prob still call him what i want lol! but he was moaning about last name aswell.. but i said double barrelled or just mine cause i defo want my name in there cause we have no boys to carry on the last name and middle name and last name makes my grandads name which means alot to my dad.. but he went on one and said ''OH JUST GIVE HIM YOUR LAST NAME!'' :growlmad:

Sorry its so long im just really annoyed .. dont expect anyone to write back either cause bet itll take ages to read! xxxx​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol i read it all becy! 
you just have to tell him as it is, no matter if its harsh or not.
theres nothing you can do if you don't have feelings for him anymore.
you can't not let him see his son but doesn't mean you guys have to be together:)
you can always take him to court and work child support and visits and everything if need be
and I'm giving my son my last name even tho last time I spoke with FOB he wanted Quintin to have his last name, I was like no way!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanx for reading means alot 
iv just emailed him now stupid way of doing it but i aint ringing him or anything cause it just makes it 10x worse between us .. but see what he says back to me iv told it straight like you said iv been straight with him all along but we not take it to court we would sort something out but im not letting him have LO when hes young stop his or anything like that cause he hasnt got the time anyway and iv said hes not stopping there till hes at least a year old! .. just annoys me so much i just want him to tell his mum hes not with me anymore but shell prob ask whats happening with baby then and she defo will wana see him and i havent got anything agenst it but i think his families guna hate me after he tells her weve split and everythin :( and ill prob get questioned why dont we get back together when i go over and i wont have a clue what to say back cause im quite shy most the time :( x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm shy too, lol
I hope it works out, and I sure in time his mom will understand that you two just aren't ment to be I hope.


----------



## Jas029

GOODNESS
That was alot to read! (Not just you Becy I mean catching up on everything!)

Becy I'm in the same position as you with the O/H.. He wants to be there for his son and wants to be with me but I just don't want to be with him or even be around him!

He hopes that once I have the baby and the hormones aren't so crazy that I'll love him again and we'll be a couple again and I just don't feel the same way and I doubt that's gonna happen.. 
I don't mind him being there in his sons life but I honestly wish he would just find some other girl and move on with me! :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I didnt think anyone was in same position as me i thought most just had arseoles of ex's that fucked off or something.. but glad someone same as me .. i should feel happy hes there for me and everything but i really just dont cause its not like hes brought anything for him that hell be needing or anything and i feel bad towards his mum cause shes having to dish out for baby if anyone but she only offered once when she found out when i was about 30 weeks :| but i feelt cheeky cause its his responsibility not hers and by time she offered and knew i had everything sorted so was too late! .. but i think im worse at min cause hormones ill admit it im all over place but i just dont feel same about fob anymore i proper want to start fresh next year and plan my future sounds silly but i just wish he would get someone and be happy but he told me min ago he wont get another gf because hell have a kid :wacko: but tbh im not being horrible but he doesnt get many gfs if he does there all lil slappers .. but he said only person he wants is me but it makes me look bad telling him i dont want him and iv hurt him again today by telling him everything all over again about being friends and everything.. god i just feel like moving somewhere far away and basically starting over with nothing to get in my way! but i cant get away from him cause i wouldnt keep him from his son im not like that 
x​


----------



## Jas029

Yeah we're definitely in the same position...
I really don't want to hurt him and it kills him when I avoid replying to his texts/IM's and when I don't invite him over and such..
But every time we're together in person he just irritates me and has his hands all over me and it just makes my skin crawl!
He's still so confident that everything will go back to how it was when I have this child and that I'll fall back into his arms and such and it just annoys me because I want to just tell him off but I can't! :cry:

He hasn't bought anything for the L/O or gave me any money.. He's kinda lost about what he needs to do financially but it doesn't help that he lost his job but that's another story.. I really don't feel like sharing 
I'm inviting his mom and grandma to the baby shower because they both seem really sweet and excited about the pregnancy and I've only seen them like once and they haven't done anything when it comes to buying either.. 
But I know they both want to be there in their grandson/great grandsons life I don't understand why they aren't making that step further into my life but there's a big problem that stands between that but as I said before.. I really don't want to talk about that 

Hang in there girl I know what it's like to be in that position :hugs:
I'm glad I'm not the only one because I know everyone elses FOB's here are all like such d*ckheads and mine isn't and is actually really sweet and wants to be there and I'm just so lost about what I'm suppose to do :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs:

I feel the same mine always asks if he can come over and see me and stuff or he makes an excuse like his mums brought me something or he wants to show me something so he can come over :wacko: but i end up just saying i dont feel well or something sounds daft but i dont know what to say.. but i did say to him theres no point in him coming over cause hes usually all over me and trying it on and im like ''leave me alone'' can tell he wants sex aswell but iv not been in the mood at all since iv been pregnant specially with a huge bump there just something i cant do at the minute and i wouldnt just do it with him cause hes there .. itll most likly make him feel i still want him aswell .. I dont know why i dont feel the same i used to love him to pieces but i think its after we split the first time it just broke down from there and like the lad i got with after him i just totally fell for and he actually was the lad of my dreams but he had a problem with drinking and we fel out alot and he got violent so he ended up leavin me when i was like 16 weeks pregnant cause i thought it was his baby cause i was with him and everythin but then i knew we used protection so it cant have been and i was like dead far along and i was with jamie (fob) then and it all worked out perfectly so i had to tell my ex the truth and he obv left me and called me a slag and everything and then after he told me he stil loved me and everythin but then he got with another girl 2days after and hes been with her since lol all a big mess but hes just stabbed me in heart with what he did i wont even explain all the violence and that hes not worth talking about really but worst thing is i still dream about him and i dont understand why :wacko: sometimes i think these dreams mean something.. but they upset me tbh i wake up either crying or with a massive headache .. but i had a dream night before my 20week scan and dreamt i was having triplets :wacko: i told all my family cause it was weird.. but that wasnt true obviously :haha:

sorry to ramble on lol x​


----------



## Jas029

Don't apologize for rambling this thread is all about ranting on about FOB!

I don't feel this way towards every guy just him!
Everything I don't want to do with him I can still imagine doing with another guy..
Just not him! Which is the main reason I think that I'm not just gonna fall right back inlove with him when I give birth..
It's not just the hormones.. It's him.. 

I have really weird dreams.. Being pregnant about 80% of my dreams are dirty these days :blush:
Now THAT I can blame on hormones! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

i dont have dirty dreams :( i just dream about my ex or the baby or future lol and it just scares me thinking about the future but dreaming about it makes it weird cause in dreams most time they dont make sense or something.. 

I havent like met anyone or anything since iv been pregnant only my ex and FOB .. i must still feel i could get with someone else and cuddle them and everything but im waiting till iv had baby if i start seeing anyone or anything again but i dont want to meet someone and they mess me about cause if id have to let them see baby cause i cant just leave him on his own :haha: but i wunt want baby to see lads and then never see them again so think ill have to wait abit and see what happens but think its going to be hard to get back into a relationship with a lil one but there is some guys out there who are fine with it just got to find them lol! x​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Don't apologize for rambling this thread is all about ranting on about FOB!
> 
> I don't feel this way towards every guy just him!
> Everything I don't want to do with him I can still imagine doing with another guy..
> Just not him! Which is the main reason I think that I'm not just gonna fall right back inlove with him when I give birth..
> It's not just the hormones.. It's him..
> 
> I have really weird dreams.. Being pregnant about 80% of my dreams are dirty these days :blush:
> Now THAT I can blame on hormones! :haha:

your not alone with the dirty dreams:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Jas029

My mom still thinks I'm not old enough to date! :rofl:
(They didn't know I was seeing the FOB obviously)

I decided to put guys off for awhile.. I want to focus on my L/O right now..
Not to mention it would just break the FOB's heart to jump into a relationship with another guy :nope:
I talk to afew guys online.. that's as much interaction with any other male that I get..
They all know I'm pregnant and some of them have been complete d*cks to me because of it but there are a few that are still really nice and I'd probably go crazy without them :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is your FOB the same age as you?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah same really but iv already hurt FOB and i dont think much more could hurt him wel he actually told me if i get a new boyfriend then he dont want him taking over as daddy.. and he was going on about he might actually go in the army now and stay out my life if thats what i want.. that made me feel so bad :( i told him i didnt want him to go in the army cause he wants to go on the frontline and its a death sentence :( sorry if anyones got family in army or theyve lost anyone and stuff but i dont like people that go fighting in army and end up losing there lifes :cry: my cousins in army but he switched to office work with the army still but at least hes safe! .. I think ill just carry on talking to guys online that i know seems to bring my confidence back and feel myself again.. but iv lost most my girl mates :( and i just want some friends back to talk to and have propa chats but they all just basically ignored me after i fel pregnant :| nice friends huh.. x​


----------



## Becyboo__x

FOB to mine is 16 (17 in janaury) 
and obviously iv just turned 18


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Don't apologize for rambling this thread is all about ranting on about FOB!
> 
> I don't feel this way towards every guy just him!
> Everything I don't want to do with him I can still imagine doing with another guy..
> Just not him! Which is the main reason I think that I'm not just gonna fall right back inlove with him when I give birth..
> It's not just the hormones.. It's him..
> 
> I have really weird dreams.. Being pregnant about 80% of my dreams are dirty these days :blush:
> Now THAT I can blame on hormones! :haha:
> 
> your not alone with the dirty dreams:blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...

:blush:Lol, I think the dirty dreams stop me from being a really horny preggo.. :haha:


----------



## Jas029

The FOB is a couple years older :blush:

About the war thing I feel the same way.. the FOB step dad is trying to pressure him into joining the airforce or something..
He was about to join when we found out I was pregnant so ofcorse he stayed.. But he's still trying to get him to go join to "support his family" 
I HATE his step dad... I've mentioned him a few times on BnB and he's just a real d*ckhead :growlmad:

The FOB hasn't even mentioned what he would do or how he would act if I found another man.. I think he's so set on me just being with him.. :shrug:


----------



## stuffymuffy

So FOB and I have been broken up since before I found out I was prego. I've been asked out a few times since then but I said no every time. I feel really selfish even thinking about being in a relationship, or even talking to another guy because I have a LO on the way and I feel like that's all I should be concentrating on right now. But I doubt FOB and I will ever be together again, and I really don't want to spend forever alone lol Is it too soon to be thinking about dating? What it would be wrong to just go out on a date?


----------



## Jas029

ofcorse it's not wrong!
They're plenty of girls on here and have dated while pregnant and even found the man of their dreams from doing so (You know the one that won't leave you when they find out your pregnant)
If you want to date you shouldn't let it stop you.. It's a lonely life as a single mom and nobody should judge you for wanting to be with someone, not even yourself your L/O will still get plenty of your attention I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

before I was showing I went on a few dates, I didn't want anything more then that
but you can start dating whenever you feel is right for you.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> ofcorse it's not wrong!
> They're plenty of girls on here and have dated while pregnant and even found the man of their dreams from doing so (You know the one that won't leave you when they find out your pregnant)
> If you want to date you shouldn't let it stop you.. It's a lonely life as a single mom and nobody should judge you for wanting to be with someone, not even yourself your L/O will still get plenty of your attention I'm sure :hugs:

I started seeing someone shortly after FOB and I broke up, he knew I was pregnant and didn't care. But I felt guilty the whole time! Like I was cheating on FOB or something. But when I started showing he said it was too weird dating someone who was carrying someone else's child, and he told me I shouldn't be dating anyone but FOB. I don't think he's right, but I still feel really bad.


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> So FOB and I have been broken up since before I found out I was prego. I've been asked out a few times since then but I said no every time. I feel really selfish even thinking about being in a relationship, or even talking to another guy because I have a LO on the way and I feel like that's all I should be concentrating on right now. But I doubt FOB and I will ever be together again, and I really don't want to spend forever alone lol Is it too soon to be thinking about dating? What it would be wrong to just go out on a date?

i dont think theres anything wrong with it :)!
i would love to tbh if someone would offer :blush:
i think as long as you're upfront with them from the start about being pregnant and they're ok with it, its fine!
i read your other post about FOB and he sounds like a dickhead, get yourself out there and show him what he's missing. ;)

as for becy and jas, JESUS that took a while to read.!!!!
hahah ;)
also i cant completely relate, because my FOB doesn't want me back and has moved on etc.
but he hasnt bought anything for LO yet or shown any signs of stepping up to his responsibility :growlmad: yet he still says he wants to be involved and wants to see him alot etc... i dont see why we should be here putting in all the hard work of PREGNANCY for a start and then buying everything for the baby ourselves on top of that while they get to kick back and enjoy the single life (well, my FOB anyway lol... well actually hes not single. but you know what i mean) without spending a penny on their baby, but expecting to still see them all the time?!
i told FOB's mum the other day when she took me to get the cot, that LO wouldnt be able to go to FOB's until he was quite a bit older, FOB could come to mine to see him or i could take him round to theirs and stay with him but he wasnt 'having' him overnight or even for the day for a loooong time! she was like "oh yeah of course" which is not the reaction i was expecting (shes a bit obsessed with the baby and thinks he will be staying at hers 3 nights a week.. dont think so)

also becy i still have dreams with my FOB in :wacko: really weird, i dont think it does like 'mean anything' though because i really am over him... i think if i wasnt i would be able to admit it, but i really am...
i also have a looot of dreams about giving birth, or baby being here, they're always really horrible though! haha

cant remember what else i was going to write, i seem to have gone off on one now :rofl:
xxxxxxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> So FOB and I have been broken up since before I found out I was prego. I've been asked out a few times since then but I said no every time. I feel really selfish even thinking about being in a relationship, or even talking to another guy because I have a LO on the way and I feel like that's all I should be concentrating on right now. But I doubt FOB and I will ever be together again, and I really don't want to spend forever alone lol Is it too soon to be thinking about dating? What it would be wrong to just go out on a date?
> 
> i dont think theres anything wrong with it :)!
> i would love to tbh if someone would offer :blush:
> i think as long as you're upfront with them from the start about being pregnant and they're ok with it, its fine!
> i read your other post about FOB and he sounds like a dickhead, get yourself out there and show him what he's missing. ;)
> 
> as for becy and jas, JESUS that took a while to read.!!!!:hugs:
> hahah ;)
> also i cant completely relate, because my FOB doesn't want me back and has moved on etc.
> but he hasnt bought anything for LO yet or shown any signs of stepping up to his responsibility :growlmad: yet he still says he wants to be involved and wants to see him alot etc... i dont see why we should be here putting in all the hard work of PREGNANCY for a start and then buying everything for the baby ourselves on top of that while they get to kick back and enjoy the single life (well, my FOB anyway lol... well actually hes not single. but you know what i mean) without spending a penny on their baby, but expecting to still see them all the time?!
> i told FOB's mum the other day when she took me to get the cot, that LO wouldnt be able to go to FOB's until he was quite a bit older, FOB could come to mine to see him or i could take him round to theirs and stay with him but he wasnt 'having' him overnight or even for the day for a loooong time! she was like "oh yeah of course" which is not the reaction i was expecting (shes a bit obsessed with the baby and thinks he will be staying at hers 3 nights a week.. dont think so)
> 
> also becy i still have dreams with my FOB in :wacko: really weird, i dont think it does like 'mean anything' though because i really am over him... i think if i wasnt i would be able to admit it, but i really am...
> i also have a looot of dreams about giving birth, or baby being here, they're always really horrible though! haha
> 
> cant remember what else i was going to write, i seem to have gone off on one now :rofl:
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

aww thanks:hugs: I would love to get out there but I feel so frumpy right now! lol and he has been a dickhead lately, I have to restrain myself from slapping him when I see him during the day at school :blush:


----------



## Jas029

Lol sorry Anna we got a little carried away with our FOB! :haha:

Any of you girls have msn? I know you all exchanged facebook and everything but I don't have facebook mine got banned a longg time ago and no, I don't know why but I never used it anyway so I didn't care.. 

If any of you have msn and wanna chat PM me, It gets really lonely when they have BnB shut down!! :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

i noticed ;)
yes i have msn i will pm you :flower:
however i wont be on til tomorrow cos its 1:50am here and i really need to get some sleep :p
and jeeeeez i know what you mean, i didnt know what to do with myself last time it was 'down for maintenance'.!

'taking longer than expected'
?
:saywhat:
noooooooooooo!
xx


----------



## Jas029

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bah, my mom husband might be coming home for xmas, me and him DON'T get along at all :(


----------



## memysonand3

aw sorry bout that preggo and well i am pretty excited i just got three huge bags of clothes and i have two more people that are going to give me some free baby girls things... 

and as for the contractions you know what a growing pain is like well for the back contractions they fell like that and the front contractions well they are like cramps and are way stronger but there is something else that is just indescribable about contractions they wear you out mentally before they do physically


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats great that you got some clothes:)
I half can't wait for contractions because that means the baby will be here soon but then I half never want to get any!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wel im dying from pain!!!!
lol random sorry :haha: babys trying to dig him self further down by looks of things everytime he does it it feels like im going to go into labour! but obviously im not :haha: but god it hurts! and i keep getting cramp in my left leg and it dont go for ages now my leg just feels bruised! lol and the BH's i wont even go there but there leaving me in agony :haha: im a rigth wimp..

Iv just read back to where i left off before i went to bed.. I have got msn *Jas* but i hardly use it :shrug: i go on facebook most the time but you can have mine if you like i probs wont be on alot of the time though :haha: ill PM you :winkwink:.. And *Anna* i agree with things you put i think FOB's mum thinks ill be giving LO to them for weekend or something and im not not til hes like 1yrs old or something they havent got the room as iv said before FOB shares a room still with his 18yr old brother and hes got a 9yr old sister whos got a room but its a box room.. and then obviously parents room.. so where the hell would they fit a cot :huh: and his dad,brother and him all smoke and his dad also smokes weed! .. but they smoke outside usually or in this room thats connected on the back where no-one really goes .. but still to me they still smell like smoke when theyve had one and as for weed i can smell that usually when i walk in there house :| and when i went blackpool with them to haven we was in a caravan and his dad smoked it in there and it proper just made it smell like weed.. i cant say iv never smoked or smoked weed and all that iv done many things but thats in past i quit smoking after i found out i was pregnant i stopped drinking aswell and havent had anything since ill be having odd drink at christmas and new year but only like 1 cause its special occasion..

But anyway me and FOB are now just on bad terms he hasnt been online since we last spoke and that was about i just want to be friends he does know that right?! and he turned around and ended up saying aload of shit about he might go in army etc as i said in earlier posts and he should go out my life if i wanted it that way :wacko: but i said no obviously cause its stupid him doing that but on his msn name hes got on it ''My knees :( stupid motorbike making me crash again :growlmad: and then a crying face seperated from that :wacko: just seems hes making me feel bad and i already do for hurting him i just cant win!

Sorry if iv missed anything ..
And about dating.. theres guys out there that wont mind you being pregnant and dont mind you having a big bump and they want to support you and be there all way through it but then there others that dont like the fact there with a girl whos pregnant with someone elses baby.. im now just going to wait till iv had baby and start again when i feel ready i do feel lonely i have since iv been single but i just want to look after my LO when hes here now and give him my full attention get my life back on track again .. new year new start :D thats what i say but FOB will hate it if i get with someone else hell hate me and itll tear him to pieces but i spose if it goes that way hell have to move on :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

:rofl:

So sorry for the essay iv just wrote! wait till my birth story i hope you all are ready to read that for a few days :winkwink: x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Shireena__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> ino this is soo outa it..
> butt..
> 
> dya feel horny like.. constantlyy :(
> i was so used 2 gettin it everynight
> or everyother night!
> 
> lucky you everynight!!! my oh would love you lol
> 
> i se your a brummie girlie were about darlin
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

aha im 2 open sumtyms 
dya noo
cotteridge or kings norton???x xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

arrr
went on a girly night lastnyt 
was so good 2 have a night outt after evryfink!
4months gone
no bumpp
and attention
i felt great ;o
i kept goin
IVE GOT BOOBIES
2 the girls was funny just what i needed 2 let my hair down
hope ur all okay! hows the bumpss getting onnn :D hehe!!!!!!!!! 

WHATS THIS ABOUT DIRTY DREAMS!? Ohhhhhhhhhh nooooo terribleee ahaa dnt tel me i got that 2 come 2 yett?? <3 xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Don't talk about dirty dreams, seriously I feel like i've turnt into
some perverted woman!! :rofl:

:haha::happydance: Horray for Emzii's boobies!!!! :happydance::haha:
You might like them now but wait until they start leaking and they and
your nipples get sore! :winkwink:

________________

Looks like some of you girlies are having a few FOB issues. :hugs:

Emzii - I've not heard from you since texts the other day, how're
you and Kie now? Making sure your being treated as a princess? :winkwink:

_________________

Memysonand3: I'm getting so excited for you babe!!!!!! :D :happydance:

_________________

Anna: Babe, I've got serious bump envy! :haha:
Looking gorgeous in your new pic! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Wel im dying from pain!!!!
> lol random sorry :haha: babys trying to dig him self further down by looks of things everytime he does it it feels like im going to go into labour! but obviously im not :haha: but god it hurts! and i keep getting cramp in my left leg and it dont go for ages now my leg just feels bruised! lol and the BH's i wont even go there but there leaving me in agony :haha: im a rigth wimp..
> 
> Iv just read back to where i left off before i went to bed.. I have got msn *Jas* but i hardly use it :shrug: i go on facebook most the time but you can have mine if you like i probs wont be on alot of the time though :haha: ill PM you :winkwink:.. And *Anna* i agree with things you put i think FOB's mum thinks ill be giving LO to them for weekend or something and im not not til hes like 1yrs old or something they havent got the room as iv said before FOB shares a room still with his 18yr old brother and hes got a 9yr old sister whos got a room but its a box room.. and then obviously parents room.. so where the hell would they fit a cot :huh: and his dad,brother and him all smoke and his dad also smokes weed! .. but they smoke outside usually or in this room thats connected on the back where no-one really goes .. but still to me they still smell like smoke when theyve had one and as for weed i can smell that usually when i walk in there house :| and when i went blackpool with them to haven we was in a caravan and his dad smoked it in there and it proper just made it smell like weed.. i cant say iv never smoked or smoked weed and all that iv done many things but thats in past i quit smoking after i found out i was pregnant i stopped drinking aswell and havent had anything since ill be having odd drink at christmas and new year but only like 1 cause its special occasion..
> 
> But anyway me and FOB are now just on bad terms he hasnt been online since we last spoke and that was about i just want to be friends he does know that right?! and he turned around and ended up saying aload of shit about he might go in army etc as i said in earlier posts and he should go out my life if i wanted it that way :wacko: but i said no obviously cause its stupid him doing that but on his msn name hes got on it ''My knees :( stupid motorbike making me crash again :growlmad: and then a crying face seperated from that :wacko: just seems hes making me feel bad and i already do for hurting him i just cant win!
> 
> Sorry if iv missed anything ..
> And about dating.. theres guys out there that wont mind you being pregnant and dont mind you having a big bump and they want to support you and be there all way through it but then there others that dont like the fact there with a girl whos pregnant with someone elses baby.. im now just going to wait till iv had baby and start again when i feel ready i do feel lonely i have since iv been single but i just want to look after my LO when hes here now and give him my full attention get my life back on track again .. new year new start :D thats what i say but FOB will hate it if i get with someone else hell hate me and itll tear him to pieces but i spose if it goes that way hell have to move on :shrug:


ADZACULLYYY my point
yer my mom smokes
bt she will smoke outside
kierans mom smokes and smokes weed
and always "has a sesh" with her alcoholic mate.. they drink lods n smoke weeed
and im sorry but im not havingmy child there
there dogs massive
n always barks
n it he got hold of the baby id dread 2 think what wud happen.. he wud think it was a toyy.. :\


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Sophh! i was gunna text yuu aha :)
not properlyy.. 
he asked me 2 marry him ages ago
ive told him i want a ring
ive told him alot of things
so hopefully he mitee just MITE
think + realise
which i think he iss..

aha and i ad a wikidd night out last nytt

anywayy
any of u girls on facebook
i dont do MSN lmaoo! xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Anyone wanna add me on facebook then go for it!

Gotta search:
Sophie Clara Ambler

:thumbup:

xXx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> Sophh! i was gunna text yuu aha :)
> not properlyy..
> he asked me 2 marry him ages ago
> ive told him i want a ring
> ive told him alot of things
> so hopefully he mitee just MITE
> think + realise
> which i think he iss..
> 
> aha and i ad a wikidd night out last nytt
> 
> anywayy
> any of u girls on facebook
> i dont do MSN lmaoo! xxx


Like i've said all along babe,
might be easier to wait and see if he truly
does change. You dont wanna make any rash
descisions whilst MEGA hormonal and preg.
Got LO's future to think about too ofc! :thumbup:
But on the otherhand your happiness is also
important and gotta make sure you gotta smile
on your face girly! :winkwink:

Glad you had a good night out though babe. :hugs:

We had so much snow where I live last night 
and pretty much all day too! :shrug:
. . . haven't seen so much snow!! :haha:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Sophh! i was gunna text yuu aha :)
> not properlyy..
> he asked me 2 marry him ages ago
> ive told him i want a ring
> ive told him alot of things
> so hopefully he mitee just MITE
> think + realise
> which i think he iss..
> 
> aha and i ad a wikidd night out last nytt
> 
> anywayy
> any of u girls on facebook
> i dont do MSN lmaoo! xxx
> 
> 
> Like i've said all along babe,
> might be easier to wait and see if he truly
> does change. You dont wanna make any rash
> descisions whilst MEGA hormonal and preg.
> Got LO's future to think about too ofc! :thumbup:
> But on the otherhand your happiness is also
> important and gotta make sure you gotta smile
> on your face girly! :winkwink:
> 
> Glad you had a good night out though babe. :hugs:
> 
> We had so much snow where I live last night
> and pretty much all day too! :shrug:
> . . . haven't seen so much snow!! :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

we had snoww
not badly thoo hehe 
yerrr inoo..
on my terms ATM tho
n im tellin him 2 change his number
lets se if he dus it ay :) xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

But you know aswell as the rest of us babe,
If he's gonna cheat - there's nothing you can
do to stop him! :nope:
You can only *try* to *prevent *it from happening.
Fingers crossed that he grows up soon and
becomes a good bf. :hugs:

Keep everything on your terms too.
You're not the one whose been in the wrong -
he is. Make sure you don't get forced into
any agreement that you're not fully satisfied
with. :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Wel im dying from pain!!!!
> lol random sorry :haha: babys trying to dig him self further down by looks of things everytime he does it it feels like im going to go into labour! but obviously im not :haha: but god it hurts! and i keep getting cramp in my left leg and it dont go for ages now my leg just feels bruised! lol and the BH's i wont even go there but there leaving me in agony :haha: im a rigth wimp..
> 
> Iv just read back to where i left off before i went to bed.. I have got msn *Jas* but i hardly use it :shrug: i go on facebook most the time but you can have mine if you like i probs wont be on alot of the time though :haha: ill PM you :winkwink:.. And *Anna* i agree with things you put i think FOB's mum thinks ill be giving LO to them for weekend or something and im not not til hes like 1yrs old or something they havent got the room as iv said before FOB shares a room still with his 18yr old brother and hes got a 9yr old sister whos got a room but its a box room.. and then obviously parents room.. so where the hell would they fit a cot :huh: and his dad,brother and him all smoke and his dad also smokes weed! .. but they smoke outside usually or in this room thats connected on the back where no-one really goes .. but still to me they still smell like smoke when theyve had one and as for weed i can smell that usually when i walk in there house :| and when i went blackpool with them to haven we was in a caravan and his dad smoked it in there and it proper just made it smell like weed.. i cant say iv never smoked or smoked weed and all that iv done many things but thats in past i quit smoking after i found out i was pregnant i stopped drinking aswell and havent had anything since ill be having odd drink at christmas and new year but only like 1 cause its special occasion..
> 
> But anyway me and FOB are now just on bad terms he hasnt been online since we last spoke and that was about i just want to be friends he does know that right?! and he turned around and ended up saying aload of shit about he might go in army etc as i said in earlier posts and he should go out my life if i wanted it that way :wacko: but i said no obviously cause its stupid him doing that but on his msn name hes got on it ''My knees :( stupid motorbike making me crash again :growlmad: and then a crying face seperated from that :wacko: just seems hes making me feel bad and i already do for hurting him i just cant win!
> 
> Sorry if iv missed anything ..
> And about dating.. theres guys out there that wont mind you being pregnant and dont mind you having a big bump and they want to support you and be there all way through it but then there others that dont like the fact there with a girl whos pregnant with someone elses baby.. im now just going to wait till iv had baby and start again when i feel ready i do feel lonely i have since iv been single but i just want to look after my LO when hes here now and give him my full attention get my life back on track again .. new year new start :D thats what i say but FOB will hate it if i get with someone else hell hate me and itll tear him to pieces but i spose if it goes that way hell have to move on :shrug:
> 
> 
> ADZACULLYYY my point
> yer my mom smokes
> bt she will smoke outside
> kierans mom smokes and smokes weed
> and always "has a sesh" with her alcoholic mate.. they drink lods n smoke weeed
> and im sorry but im not havingmy child there
> there dogs massive
> n always barks
> n it he got hold of the baby id dread 2 think what wud happen.. he wud think it was a toyy.. :\Click to expand...

Yeah theres alot of things on news iv seen with dogs getting hold of babys and bad stuff happening cause they think there a ''toy'' .. its horrible but iv got a big dog wel hes big for what breed he is.. hes a black labrador but hes dopey as anything he likes to be centre of attention but hes not nasty and he wouldnt think LO is a toy i think hell be interested when he comes home hell want to smell him and hell prob lick him if anything lol but hes got to calm down alot when baby comes and im glad were moving to a house cause we live in a bungalow at min.. and my dog wont go upstairs cause he never learnt to and at my mamars he tried to but couldnt :haha: bless but yeah itll seperate dog from baby alot so be loads better :) .. as for weed its a bigger deal then smoking alot of people smoke and they do go outside to do it but i told FOB if he smokes when hes with me and iv got baby he can go get changed :haha: cause hell still smell like fags when holding baby.. and weed to me it dont smell horrible i like the smell of weed if im honest but i dont want my baby to be smelling it and growing up around it x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

bec i no wer ur cmin from..
yerr soph i no :\
i jus gola see how it goes nowww x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Guys....

Does it look like iv dropped? im crapping it now lol my bump looks dead low to me but im thinking might just be his poisition :shrug:


1st pic from other week 2nd from today!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Bec - I'd say I think you've dropped... :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:cry: noooooo hes been pushing all night and this morning and proper hurting my pelvis :cry: he cant go down this soon lol!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh hun, he'll come when he wants to!
Not much you can do to stop it happening once
he's decided he wants to come into the world! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill push him back up :rofl:
no i wont lol but he doesnt move much so he wont change position now cause hes engaged and i can still feel his head with my hands where midwife could feel him! makes me think hes going to be early but then again it dont mean owt he could stay like this for weeks! :haha:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well at the moment, princess is breech! :haha:
So I've got a lovely head up in my ribs and kicks
on my bladder! Little madam! Lol.
I guess she's got plenty of time to move yet though! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I hope she turns for you if she dont on her own then theres ways you can get her to turn :) so dont worry about it but either way head down or feet down still get the kicks or pushs on your bladder!! i havent had them as much now i tend to not need to go the loo every 2mins lol! but rather that then my hips killing me and pelvis! lol x


----------



## shelx

Becyboo__x said:


> Guys....
> 
> Does it look like iv dropped? im crapping it now lol my bump looks dead low to me but im thinking might just be his poisition :shrug:
> 
> 
> 1st pic from other week 2nd from today!
> View attachment 52723
> View attachment 52724

yes! u have def dropped! and look at the size difference! so big for 35 weeks! you look bigger than me tbh lol! i love your bump its so round and pretty lol!x


----------



## Becyboo__x

:blush:
Thankyou.. i feel huge but iv seen some people who are like 38 week and there even bigger then me im crapping me self im going to get even bigger i dont think i can handle it! its going to kill my back i think ill be having a big baby lol x


----------



## annawrigley

you girls talk for britain, loads to catch up on again :lol:

ok about the smoking thing, yesssss thats another thing that bothers me about baby going to FOB's house, his mum is a proper chain smoker and her and him both smoke inside the house all the time and i know they still would if i asked them not to. so i really dont want LO in there especially when hes really small, just seems stupid to me :shrug:

and becy yeah you look like youve dropped to me
hope he hangs in there a few more weeks for you !!

oooo also it finally snowed properly today :D
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/IMG_0678.jpg
^ view out my window this morn :happydance:

oh and facebook, you can add me if you want, tho i already have a few of you: 
Anna Catherine Wrigley-Howe
;)
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its all going here all the snow theres only tiny bits on the floor lol but i can see it coming heavy soon hope not cause i need to go out sunday or monday with my sister last min christmas shopping lol :haha: tbh im glad its snowing around now cause im not planning on going anywhere but if it does it january i wont be happy cause i bet roads will get bad and ill struggle to get to the hospital!! lol :( booo! lol

I dont understand my bump it changes last night and all this morning my bumps looked like its dropped really low and now it looks back up again! but he isnt moving position cause hes head down and engaged and if he proper moved id know! but :shrug: he needs to make his mind up what hes doing :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Bnb went funny then lol said database error i about cried :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

becy you do look like you dropped some. I wonder if baby Jace is going to come early!

Anna you have more snow then I do here:( we have like very little, its been been kinda warm today( still cold tho but warm for winter)


----------



## Becyboo__x

WARM!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:cold: i dont know how you can say that word :haha: its freezing here :cry: walked dog down road earlier and my hands about dropped off :( and it dont help its freezing in house cause our stupid boilers playing up so heating dont work :growlmad: 

And i want him to come early tbh i want him here now so badly just want to cuddle him but i at least want to wait till 37 weeks till anything does start.. ill be overdue i bet you anyway so i need to stop getting my hopes up :haha: but i havent feelt much most of day he just wriggles abit and then my back and hips hurt and my lady areas got shooting pains! x


----------



## leoniebabey

well i think ill be joining in here :(


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> well i think ill be joining in here :(

well welcome
sorry hun what happened? :(
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> well i think ill be joining in here :(

welcome hun,:) 

becy , I know what you mean, I want my baby here already! but I have a feeling he will stay up in there forever lol


----------



## Jas029

OK
try to catch up on everything...
About the smoking thing my moms trying to quit cigs and she has this little smokeless electronic cigarette thingy.. I don't know it's really cool and gives her a straight shot of nicotine so hopefully she'll just use that when the L/O comes..
My grandma and uncle think the babies like gonna be at their house all the time or something they both are setting up a room for a nursery and have a bunch of baby stuff... My grandma and everyone that lives in the house with her are just chain smokers the whole house WREAKS of it..
If she wants my baby over there at ALL she's gonna have to quit smoking in there it smells absolutely horrible I can't stand to be in there for more then 3 minutes even if nobodies even smoking at the time..
She claims they're gonna quit..

Next thing.. Uhh..
If you don't have dirty dreams yet I wouldn't worry.. I've been getting them since I first became pregnant I don't think it's just gonna pop outta no where when you enter third trimester or something :shrug:

And yes Becy, Your bump definitely dropped! 
My seems to look the same.. He's head down and facing my back..
I get his head pushing on my bladder and when he has the hiccups I feel it on my pelvic bone, he feet are always up in my ribs...
I don't know.. I almost think head up would feel a little better but I'm happy hes down!
Uhh what else..
It started snowing here just like two hours ago and there's already like 2 inches..
Also Becy, I have three dogs.. One is HUGE and still very much in his puppy-state!
He's gotta be getting close to two now so hopefully he'll settle down by the time the L/O is here...
One of them is a medium sized dog but she hasn't been very good with little kids in the past and we're hoping we won't have to get rid of her in the future:cry:
The other is a big fat jealous cow but shes extremely sweet to humans, I think the only way she could be harmful to the baby is if she was just really jealous over something..
Although when we have kittens in the house she goes nuts trying to mother them! &#9829; lol it's so cute
Hoping she'll just be the same way towards the L/O..

We just put my cat down today, finally..
After having like three other appointments to put her down but my dad continued to fight us but there's just no hope of her recovering and it was the best thing to do for her :cry:
R.I.P Socks, Only 11 years old and you lived a great full life..


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> well i think ill be joining in here :(
> 
> well welcome
> sorry hun what happened? :(
> xxClick to expand...

well things have been quite bad the past few weeks arguments and that & i just dont know where i stand anymore so i removed my facebook status so it didnt say single or in a relationship because of something which happened last night ( this girl told me he said we werent together), id of told her where to go but this is the 2nd girl to tell me this & they dont know eachother, so he emailed saying thanks for finishing with me, he hasnt appeared since so i dont know whats going on but tbh its been coming the past few weeks 

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm sorry about your cat jas,
what kind of dogs do you have? I also have 3, 2 are family dogs and one is mine, and the one that is mine is MEAN he HATES children, and I was planning on getting rid of him, i made a whole post about it months ago, well I couldn't do it and my dog is still here. I'm just hoping for the best.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> well i think ill be joining in here :(
> 
> well welcome
> sorry hun what happened? :(
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> well things have been quite bad the past few weeks arguments and that & i just dont know where i stand anymore so i removed my facebook status so it didnt say single or in a relationship because of something which happened last night ( this girl told me he said we werent together), id of told her where to go but this is the 2nd girl to tell me this & they dont know eachother, so he emailed saying thanks for finishing with me, he hasnt appeared since so i dont know whats going on but tbh its been coming the past few weeks
> 
> xxClick to expand...

oh dear:(, Men can be such dicks:(
i saw in your siggy your next scan is jan 11th, are you finding out babys gender?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Regulars.. 
Iv made a thread in pregnancy buddies called STM regulars .. still come in here obviously but i thought we could have another place to just randomly chat instead of making this thread like a chatty thread cause this should be the ranting thread about fob and weve made it into a chat one lol! 

Dont want to take over Sophie just thought be a nice place for us regulars to chat about anything and then come on here if we want to rant etc x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

RIP Sock! :( :flower:

hope your okay Jas :hugs:

And my dog tends to want to play with small kids who are like simler height to him so he like runs around them and trys to jump on them not good i know.. but i think he just gets excited .. but aswell my dog has had a bad past he had a hip replacment when he was like 1 or something and then he got cancer but finally got rid of that and hes not got a scar and bold patch on his leg bless him! but hes got a lump on his back leg at the top now quite big and hard and im scared its cancer again but i told my dad and he just said theres nothing we can do because he cant afford to take him the vets cause if it is cancer hell have to have it removed and go through kemo again and its too much stress and my dad cant pay like a grand or more for it :( hes only 6 in january aswell but i duno it costs about 30 quid just for a check up aswell its ridiculus :( Its horrible having pets for a long time cause i see my dog like a brother as stupid as that sounds but hes part of family like my rabbit was who i had like from when i was 4 and he died when i was 16/17 :cry: he was my first proper pet x


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> well i think ill be joining in here :(
> 
> well welcome
> sorry hun what happened? :(
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> well things have been quite bad the past few weeks arguments and that & i just dont know where i stand anymore so i removed my facebook status so it didnt say single or in a relationship because of something which happened last night ( this girl told me he said we werent together), id of told her where to go but this is the 2nd girl to tell me this & they dont know eachother, so he emailed saying thanks for finishing with me, he hasnt appeared since so i dont know whats going on but tbh its been coming the past few weeks
> 
> xxClick to expand...

maybe its for the best then :shrug:
mine used to do that too. :| (tell people we werent together, in fact this is how he managed to cheat on me)
men are idiots
xx


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> I'm sorry about your cat jas,
> what kind of dogs do you have? I also have 3, 2 are family dogs and one is mine, and the one that is mine is MEAN he HATES children, and I was planning on getting rid of him, i made a whole post about it months ago, well I couldn't do it and my dog is still here. I'm just hoping for the best.

The big puppy is a doberman mix.. we think doberman lab but not sure..
The one that's bad with children is another unknown one.. She's like beagle/greyhound! Marked exactly like a beagle but has a body of a greyhound just smaller.. AND MAN CAN SHE RUN!!
The jealous one is a german shepherd mix.. 
They're all technically MY dogs since Sweetie(Shepherd) was my xmas present many years ago.. Misty(Beagle/greyhound) is completely obsessed with ME and we wouldn't have her if it wasn't for me.. and Ace (Dobbie) again wouldn't have him if it wasn't for me but my mom tries to claim him as "our" dog :haha:

My mom says that animals can change once you bring home a child.. Even if they were completely horrible with other peoples children before she said they can change when you bring home your own child..
So we're just gonna have to wait and see how our animals react to him.. 
Poor Ace, He use to be my baby boy til Riley came along! :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *Regulars..
> Iv made a thread in pregnancy buddies called STM regulars .. still come in here obviously but i thought we could have another place to just randomly chat instead of making this thread like a chatty thread cause this should be the ranting thread about fob and weve made it into a chat one lol!
> 
> Dont want to take over Sophie just thought be a nice place for us regulars to chat about anything and then come on here if we want to rant etc x*

I shall check it out! :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

PreggoEggo said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> well i think ill be joining in here :(
> 
> well welcome
> sorry hun what happened? :(
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> well things have been quite bad the past few weeks arguments and that & i just dont know where i stand anymore so i removed my facebook status so it didnt say single or in a relationship because of something which happened last night ( this girl told me he said we werent together), id of told her where to go but this is the 2nd girl to tell me this & they dont know eachother, so he emailed saying thanks for finishing with me, he hasnt appeared since so i dont know whats going on but tbh its been coming the past few weeks
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh dear:(, Men can be such dicks:(
> i saw in your siggy your next scan is jan 11th, are you finding out babys gender?Click to expand...

Yeah, hopefully :D


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> RIP Sock! :( :flower:
> 
> hope your okay Jas :hugs:
> 
> And my dog tends to want to play with small kids who are like simler height to him so he like runs around them and trys to jump on them not good i know.. but i think he just gets excited .. but aswell my dog has had a bad past he had a hip replacment when he was like 1 or something and then he got cancer but finally got rid of that and hes not got a scar and bold patch on his leg bless him! but hes got a lump on his back leg at the top now quite big and hard and im scared its cancer again but i told my dad and he just said theres nothing we can do because he cant afford to take him the vets cause if it is cancer hell have to have it removed and go through kemo again and its too much stress and my dad cant pay like a grand or more for it :( hes only 6 in january aswell but i duno it costs about 30 quid just for a check up aswell its ridiculus :( Its horrible having pets for a long time cause i see my dog like a brother as stupid as that sounds but hes part of family like my rabbit was who i had like from when i was 4 and he died when i was 16/17 :cry: he was my first proper pet x

Aww I know how you feel I've had many pets throughout the years..
And it's not stupid about the whole pet sibling thing.. Sweetie feels like a sister to me because I've had her since I was like 7/8 and she was the first pet I got to call "mine"
We had a dog pass away a few years back that my parents had before I was even born! So I grew up with her and it was really hard seeing her go but she was like 18 :cry:
Same story with my cat Keebler who died back in July, she died one day after her 18th birthday..
I've lost 3 cats this year alone :cry:

Sweetie has hip problems shes had it since she was a puppy.. Ace tries to jump on her and hump her but he's so freaking big he hurts her hip and she gets maddd :haha:

This hasn't been a good last few years for my pets.. Three years ago I lost the 18 year old dog the night before my birthday.. Then next January lost my dog Snoopy to coyotes.. (Yes, Coyotes we have them around our area I hear them all the time) Lost Keebler this July..
Lost my cat Ivy in.. I believe October :nope:
Always heart breaking..


----------



## annawrigley

becy i cant find the STM chat thread :(
xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

so this is a really random question but has any one decided on wether their ff or bf yet? I really want to bf but I'm still weighing the pros and cons.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im FF but just for the fact im on alot of medication and iv got to go back to the hospital when LO is born to have stronger stuff done to help me so i cant BF while doing it but its totally down to you what you want to do dont let anyone else push you to do something :)! x


----------



## Jas029

I'm gonna BF just because its well.. natural and easier!
I really hope I can BF one of my biggest fears is I'm not going to be able to for some reason :cry:

Really its just your personal opinion and your choice.. You shouldn't let anyone effect your decision because I know alot of people that told me off for wanting to BF.. 
Ignorant people should mind their own business! :growlmad:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I want to try BF, but even if I like it I'm thinking I will only do it for a few weeks, I want FF so my family can help me out :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> I'm gonna BF just because its well.. natural and easier!
> I really hope I can BF one of my biggest fears is I'm not going to be able to for some reason :cry:
> 
> Really its just your personal opinion and your choice.. You shouldn't let anyone effect your decision because I know alot of people that told me off for wanting to BF..
> Ignorant people should mind their own business! :growlmad:

I really think it's what I want to do. Not only is it better for baby but I was at the store today and saw how expensive formula was lol And me too! I've been watching some of those baby shows and see how some mum's have such trouble bf, it has me terrified. :cry:
And I've gotten a little grief about wanting to BF to, apparently people think being young means you automatically have to ff. I think it's a bunch of bull lol


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> Im FF but just for the fact im on alot of medication and iv got to go back to the hospital when LO is born to have stronger stuff done to help me so i cant BF while doing it but its totally down to you what you want to do dont let anyone else push you to do something :)! x

aww well I hope it all goes well after LO is born! :thumbup:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x and PreggoEggo you have such a perfect bump! I'm jealous lol Right now I still look like I'm just getting fat :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Don't worry stuffymuffy before you know it , you'll be huge and you'll miss your little bump! lol
I feel like a whale.


----------



## stuffymuffy

I hope so lol I'm tired of the "you don't look pregnant, just a little thick around the waist" comments.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I say same as Preggo! i love my bump and everything but i feel like a :mamafy:!! lol
x


----------



## stuffymuffy

when did you "pop"? lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was looking through my bump pics earlier and its weird looking back to how smal i was its weird .. i got a actual bump round and everything when i was about 27 weeks.. i had abit of a bump before but it seemt more flat then like round if that makes sense but eveyone pops at different times i thought i was big at 16 weeks but when you get to like 30 weeks youll look back and know what i mean about the difference x


Me at 18 weeks..(Tiny lil belly :()


Me at 27 weeks


Me 35 weeks


----------



## Jas029

You're not alone with the cow thing..
Speaking of that my L/O has been quite active today..


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mine hasnt! :( just keep needing a wee proper badly and when i go nothing comes out lol that does my head in when it happens x


----------



## stuffymuffy

aww! I"ve noticed my bump getting a little rounder, so I kinda know what you mean but unfortunately I've got some time until it'll I can't wait until my bump starts getting a little more rounded :) When did you have to start getting maternity clothes? My jeans have been getting tighter each week but I've been procrastinating moving in "pg clothes" lol


----------



## Jas029

I'm not sure when I officially "Popped" big
I first started showing at about 15-16 weeks but even then it wasn't very noticeable.. 21, 26 and 29 weeks
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2616/4068078856_faba7a320c.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2613/4118219709_fef7ee317d.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2742/4177621354_dc05318c88.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

It also depends on what your having so when you find out youll have a clue what your going to grow like but that depends cause some people grow a boy shaped bump and there having a girl and same the other way :haha: but im all out front and not out the sides.. As for maternity clothes i only brought a few i brought them as soon as i feelt i needed to iv noly got 1 pair of maternity jeans i never wear them i hate them lol i wear leggings,tights or jeggings now with elastic waists :) there so comfy .. and i always buy long tops so all my tops have all been fine for me my coats dont fit me :( fasten or anything im not buying a coat just for now though even though its freezing!! lol but just buy some maternity stuff when you feel uncomfy and feel you need to x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> I'm not sure when I officially "Popped" big
> I first started showing at about 15-16 weeks but even then it wasn't very noticeable.. 21, 26 and 29 weeks
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2616/4068078856_faba7a320c.jpg
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2613/4118219709_fef7ee317d.jpg
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2742/4177621354_dc05318c88.jpg

I feel a little better now lol I thought I should be a lot bigger for 15 weeks.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> It also depends on what your having so when you find out youll have a clue what your going to grow like but that depends cause some people grow a boy shaped bump and there having a girl and same the other way :haha: but im all out front and not out the sides.. As for maternity clothes i only brought a few i brought them as soon as i feelt i needed to iv noly got 1 pair of maternity jeans i never wear them i hate them lol i wear leggings,tights or jeggings now with elastic waists :) there so comfy .. and i always buy long tops so all my tops have all been fine for me my coats dont fit me :( fasten or anything im not buying a coat just for now though even though its freezing!! lol but just buy some maternity stuff when you feel uncomfy and feel you need to x

All the maternity clothes I've seen look so frumpy and old fashioned. As much as I'll miss my jeans I think I'll probably be stuck in sweat pants and leggings until LO is born. :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres m timeline the 1st is 6 weeks when I found out:) 18 weeks,23 then last week
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy 008.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









pregnancy 004.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8









23weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









mee 058.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure when I officially "Popped" big
> I first started showing at about 15-16 weeks but even then it wasn't very noticeable.. 21, 26 and 29 weeks
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2616/4068078856_faba7a320c.jpg
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2613/4118219709_fef7ee317d.jpg
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2742/4177621354_dc05318c88.jpg
> 
> I feel a little better now lol I thought I should be a lot bigger for 15 weeks.Click to expand...

It differs with pregnancy.. Some don't even pop til 25+ weeks!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I should of posted my bakini pic pre-preg i wish i was that again! not being big headed but i did actually like my body :haha:
Pre-preg 


Preggo! you have a nice figure at 6 weeks :) not saying you havent now but now you have a lovely bump :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

So I didn't think that the weeing all the time started until the baby was much bigger. But lately it seems like I'm constantly running to the bathroom! I feel like a little old lady lol 
Sorry for the chattyness.


----------



## Jas029

Becy my 21 week bump looks like your 27! :haha:

Ofcorse I wasn't carrying so low back then..

Preggo and Becy you were so skinny!!! Wow!


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> So I didn't think that the weeing all the time started until the baby was much bigger. But lately it seems like I'm constantly running to the bathroom! I feel like a little old lady lol
> Sorry for the chattyness.

I was running to the bathroom as early as 15 weeks..
They just got to be JUST big enough where they can get a good dig into that bladder and really make you have to go!
I swear now he's so big when he punches my bladder after I already have to go I feel like I'm about to just pee my pants with every move! :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I was like SUPER dieting just before I found out I was preg.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> I should of posted my bakini pic pre-preg i wish i was that again! not being big headed but i did actually like my body :haha:
> Pre-preg
> View attachment 52781
> 
> 
> Preggo! you have a nice figure at 6 weeks :) not saying you havent now but now you have a lovely bump :)

nothing wrong with liking your body, I wish I would have been a little more appreciative of mine. I love my bump and I can't wait until it's bigger but I do miss my flat tummy :cry:


----------



## Jas029

I was never skinny..
I always had a bit of chub on my belly..
Which is why its harder to pinpoint where I officially "popped" because I always had a bit of a bump..
15 weeks is when I noticed that some of that fat was baby! :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> So I didn't think that the weeing all the time started until the baby was much bigger. But lately it seems like I'm constantly running to the bathroom! I feel like a little old lady lol
> Sorry for the chattyness.
> 
> I was running to the bathroom as early as 15 weeks..
> They just got to be JUST big enough where they can get a good dig into that bladder and really make you have to go!
> I swear now he's so big when he punches my bladder after I already have to go I feel like I'm about to just pee my pants with every move! :blush:Click to expand...

It's quite embarrassing in school when I have to go to the bathroom 2 or 3 times a class :blush: The teacher's who don't know I'm pg assume I'm just skipping class and the kids who don't know think I have a bladder problem. :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv just never been able to put weight on before i was pregnant .. everyone always said i look anerxic and school even said i should have counciling :growlmad: but i was under weight abit but i did eat normally and i was normal basically lol i just couldnt gain weight! my family has a thing about weight aswell with the girls my antie is really thin and my mum used to be before she had me and my sister and ended up gaining weight.. but my antie didnt change.. she had 2 girls too and stayed thin and 1 of her daughters now is really thin and cant gain alot of weight :( its just a gene thing i think ,,

My theighs make up for it there horrible and like tree trunks :( grr and then bottom bits of my legs are thin! i looks daft :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> Iv just never been able to put weight on before i was pregnant .. everyone always said i look anerxic and school even said i should have counciling :growlmad: but i was under weight abit but i did eat normally and i was normal basically lol i just couldnt gain weight! my family has a thing about weight aswell with the girls my antie is really thin and my mum used to be before she had me and my sister and ended up gaining weight.. but my antie didnt change.. she had 2 girls too and stayed thin and 1 of her daughters now is really thin and cant gain alot of weight :( its just a gene thing i think ,,
> 
> My theighs make up for it there horrible and like tree trunks :( grr and then bottom bits of my legs are thin! i looks daft :haha:

oh your thighs can't be nearly as bad as mine! I had a nice flat tummy and a small waist ( not trying to be bigheaded lol) and then HUGE thighs. I refused to wear bikini bottoms without shorts over them :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> so this is a really random question but has any one decided on wether their ff or bf yet? I really want to bf but I'm still weighing the pros and cons.

i want to BF as well :) and then gradually move on to half and half so by the time i start college when LO is 9 months he can be FF during the day then BF at night.
thats the plan anyway lol



stuffymuffy said:


> When did you have to start getting maternity clothes? My jeans have been getting tighter each week but I've been procrastinating moving in "pg clothes" lol

yeah ive been putting it off as well lol. well im almost 28 weeks and im still in my pre preg jeans... getting pretty tight now tho i should probably move on lol :cry:
i have a couple of maternity tops and i do recommend them actually.. my normal sized tops are really tight and just make me feel horrible really :( but maternity ones are good and quite flattering.



stuffymuffy said:


> nothing wrong with liking your body, I wish I would have been a little more appreciative of mine. I love my bump and I can't wait until it's bigger but I do miss my flat tummy :cry:

yea a flat tummy is something i didnt really notice having at the time but now im sad itll never quite be the same again :cry:
bit of a weird pic but its the only one i have of my stomach pre pregnancy lol:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/l_fa04a11361e529f93e9845634e41a9-1.jpg

stuffymuffy what is your name btw? :flower:
xx


----------



## Jas029

It's definitely a gene thing there's alot of stuff like that on my side (Ofcorse not being super skinny and STAYING that way)
More on the heavier side :blush:


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> so this is a really random question but has any one decided on wether their ff or bf yet? I really want to bf but I'm still weighing the pros and cons.
> 
> i want to BF as well :) and then gradually move on to half and half so by the time i start college when LO is 9 months he can be FF during the day then BF at night.
> thats the plan anyway lol
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> When did you have to start getting maternity clothes? My jeans have been getting tighter each week but I've been procrastinating moving in "pg clothes" lolClick to expand...
> 
> yeah ive been putting it off as well lol. well im almost 28 weeks and im still in my pre preg jeans... getting pretty tight now tho i should probably move on lol :cry:
> i have a couple of maternity tops and i do recommend them actually.. my normal sized tops are really tight and just make me feel horrible really :( but maternity ones are good and quite flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with liking your body, I wish I would have been a little more appreciative of mine. I love my bump and I can't wait until it's bigger but I do miss my flat tummy :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> yea a flat tummy is something i didnt really notice having at the time but now im sad itll never quite be the same again :cry:
> bit of a weird pic but its the only one i have of my stomach pre pregnancy lol:
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/l_fa04a11361e529f93e9845634e41a9-1.jpg
> 
> stuffymuffy what is your name btw? :flower:
> xxClick to expand...

Stephanie :) Stuffymuffy is a nickname my auntie gave me when I was little, I'm not really sure where it came from lol


----------



## annawrigley

well nice to meet you stephanie :D i prefer knowing peoples real names, helps me imagine them as real people!
haha im making myself sound like such a stalker. :blush:
do you know when your 20 week scan is yet? :) xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

You are a stalker anna :rofl: 
i might strt being a bully now iv already called you a fatty in bumps thread :haha: but im joking hehe i love ya really

I might become a stalker sounds fun people will just find me annoying lol but im someone who likes to be sarci alot and i tend to joke alot so hopefully we all have good sense of humors  hehe


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> well nice to meet you stephanie :D i prefer knowing peoples real names, helps me imagine them as real people!
> haha im making myself sound like such a stalker. :blush:
> do you know when your 20 week scan is yet? :) xx

nice to meet you too :flower: And no I haven't scheduled yet with a regular OB (still trying to find one I like, I'm really picky lol) and my mum really doesn't know yet :blush: So far I've just been to the clinic. I think I'll end up getting a midwife, they're not very popular around here but since I want a natural birth I'm thinking that's the way to go.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Anna I might be stealing your name for my LO, it's on my list lol


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> You are a stalker anna :rofl:
> i might strt being a bully now iv already called you a fatty in bumps thread :haha: but im joking hehe i love ya really
> 
> I might become a stalker sounds fun people will just find me annoying lol but im someone who likes to be sarci alot and i tend to joke alot so hopefully we all have good sense of humors  hehe

lol yer lucky for you i take everything with a pinch of salt! :haha: as they say
i know im a fatty and now a stalker :cry: odear



stuffymuffy said:


> nice to meet you too :flower: And no I haven't scheduled yet with a regular OB (still trying to find one I like, I'm really picky lol) and my mum really doesn't know yet :blush: So far I've just been to the clinic. I think I'll end up getting a midwife, they're not very popular around here but since I want a natural birth I'm thinking that's the way to go.

ah, okay. :)
i dont know much about how stuff works in the US but hope it gets sorted! let us know when you know about your scans and stuff, we like to keep up to date with how all the STMs are doing :lol:
xx



stuffymuffy said:


> Anna I might be stealing your name for my LO, it's on my list lol

my name as in anna or my babas name noah?
either way im flattered :blush: go ahead

btw a question for *ashley* when she is next on (i used your name again ;)) - 
what time on xmas day are you having your little girls? so i can work out what time it will be over here and be thinking of you! :hugs:
im getting pretty excited for you now, cant imagine how you must be feeling.

also off topic but my dad is so weird. :p
he sleep walks and he is staying at mine tonight, and he just wandered into my room and went "the clothes are on the radiator" and i was like "what?" and he went "on the radiator. your clothes"
and i was like "what clothes?!" (there are no clothes on any radiators here lol)
and he was rambling on for like a minute before i realised he was asleep :rofl:
or half asleep still anyway, cos i was like hahahah dad what the hell are you on about and he looked at me really confused for a second then realised what he'd just done and laughed and then went back to bed
:wacko:
oh well that was my amusement for the night lol
x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anna.. you know the triplets names is it Lynette or Lynetta .. i have to ask cause the other 2 are ended with a .. 'A' i thought it would follow them lol but if not :thumbup: i never knew what they were getting called either this is first iv seen! lovely names :D!

And noah was on my list too but it reminds me of the boy on emmerdale lol i stil like it though its becoming quite popular x


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> Anna.. you know the triplets names is it Lynette or Lynetta .. i have to ask cause the other 2 are ended with a .. 'A' i thought it would follow them lol but if not :thumbup: i never knew what they were getting called either this is first iv seen! lovely names :D!
> 
> And noah was on my list too but it reminds me of the boy on emmerdale lol i stil like it though its becoming quite popular x

im pretty sure its lynette i searched the thread for her post so i wunt get it wrong haha :blush:
more stalker evidence.......
they are lovely names, i especially like sophia and elouisa, i like lynette too but it reminds me of desperate housewives :haha:
yea noah reminds me of emmerdale too haha and i know its getting more popular :( i dont want it to tho i dont like really mainstream names, well i like them but i wouldnt want my kid to have one :p xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> You are a stalker anna :rofl:
> i might strt being a bully now iv already called you a fatty in bumps thread :haha: but im joking hehe i love ya really
> 
> I might become a stalker sounds fun people will just find me annoying lol but im someone who likes to be sarci alot and i tend to joke alot so hopefully we all have good sense of humors  hehe
> 
> lol yer lucky for you i take everything with a pinch of salt! :haha: as they say
> i know im a fatty and now a stalker :cry: odear
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> nice to meet you too :flower: And no I haven't scheduled yet with a regular OB (still trying to find one I like, I'm really picky lol) and my mum really doesn't know yet :blush: So far I've just been to the clinic. I think I'll end up getting a midwife, they're not very popular around here but since I want a natural birth I'm thinking that's the way to go.Click to expand...
> 
> ah, okay. :)
> i dont know much about how stuff works in the US but hope it gets sorted! let us know when you know about your scans and stuff, we like to keep up to date with how all the STMs are doing :lol:
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Anna I might be stealing your name for my LO, it's on my list lolClick to expand...
> 
> my name as in anna or my babas name noah?
> either way im flattered :blush: go ahead
> 
> btw a question for *ashley* when she is next on (i used your name again ;)) -
> what time on xmas day are you having your little girls? so i can work out what time it will be over here and be thinking of you! :hugs:
> im getting pretty excited for you now, cant imagine how you must be feeling.
> 
> also off topic but my dad is so weird. :p
> he sleep walks and he is staying at mine tonight, and he just wandered into my room and went "the clothes are on the radiator" and i was like "what?" and he went "on the radiator. your clothes"
> and i was like "what clothes?!" (there are no clothes on any radiators here lol)
> and he was rambling on for like a minute before i realised he was asleep :rofl:
> or half asleep still anyway, cos i was like hahahah dad what the hell are you on about and he looked at me really confused for a second then realised what he'd just done and laughed and then went back to bed
> :wacko:
> oh well that was my amusement for the night lol
> xClick to expand...

my mum used to sleep walk too, the doctors said it had something to do with an antibiotic she was on, anyway she used to say random things like that all the time. One night after I had watched my nephew all day I went in her room to ask her a question and found her walking around, I didn't know she was sleeping, and she was like "You shouldn't let Jake play in the cat's litter box at night, he'll get sick" I was like wtf are you talking about ( I don't let my nephew play in the catbox during the day or the night lol) and she just smiled and I walked out of the room. Glad to know I'm not the only one with parent's who do interesting things in their sleep lol


----------



## stuffymuffy

Your name Anna lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah i know what you mean thats why i chose name i did cause i dont know anyone called it and not many people actually like it so im alright haha i know 2 lil babys called jacey-may :) thats a lovely name i think.. and then a girl called jolie-may love that too :D proper unique .. but i could go on forever with girls names i love so many.. 

Haha omg u bloody stalker anna! :rofl: i do that tbh if i want to find a certain thing search for there thread your not alone :winkwink: .. I just thought cause there triplets would be cool for them to have simler names thats why i thought be Lynetta but there both lovely anyway :) if shes on facebook ill ask her lol but ill take your word for it now :winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

haha its quite funny alot of the time. :lol:
oooooh i see , well thankss xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I'm afraid my LO will never have a name, I'm so indecisive lol I want a name that's unique enough where there won't be a ton of other kids with the same name but I don't want it so unique that it's strange, if that makes any sense.


----------



## annawrigley

haha its quite funny alot of the time. :lol:
oooooh i see , well thankss xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

it will be anna-grace, but I've always loved the name anna lol


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> it will be anna-grace, but I've always loved the name anna lol

:thumbup: oo i approve, have always liked the name grace!
got any boy names?xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> it will be anna-grace, but I've always loved the name anna lol
> 
> :thumbup: oo i approve, have always liked the name grace!
> got any boy names?xxClick to expand...

thanks :) lol and for a boy I have Aaron, Caleb and Benjamin. 
I have Payton, Riley and Cassandra for girls too. But I think they're too common.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wow them girls names arent common in the UK .. i dont know anyone called any of them i know 1 women called Cassandra but thats it! there lovely names :)! xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

thanks :) lol Payton is my favorite but I'm worried it sounds too masculine.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Nooo way its defo girls name! wel to me it defo is someone on bnb somewhere liked the name but spelt it Peyton spose its same both ways :haha: x


----------



## stuffymuffy

and be honest about names please lol I won't get offended if you don't like them, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I love the name Cassandra! its my middle name


----------



## Jas029

Riley for a girl, Eek! :wacko:
I knew when I picked out Riley it was becoming quite popular as a unisex name.. One of the reasons I'm sticking to that spelling because these days when they use an alternative spelling its to make it more feminine.. 
I love names that aren't so main stream.. 
I want Ivory Lynne for a girl but I've probably already mentioned that a 100 times :blush:
I also like the name Kiera Lynne but my O/H and a couple of my cousins said it sounds like a black girls name :growlmad: (sadly, where I live there's a lot of racism..) I originally had Damien picked out for a boy but it just didn't seem to fit for my L/O.. and my racist O/H said it also kinda sounded like a black guys name :growlmad:
I hate racism!! gahh!
EDIT: I don't think Payton sounds masculine.. I think I do prefer Peyton though


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya where is memysonand3? hopefully her babies are staying in there!


----------



## Shireena__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> ino this is soo outa it..
> butt..
> 
> dya feel horny like.. constantlyy :(
> i was so used 2 gettin it everynight
> or everyother night!
> 
> lucky you everynight!!! my oh would love you lol
> 
> i se your a brummie girlie were about darlin
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> aha im 2 open sumtyms
> dya noo
> cotteridge or kings norton???x xxClick to expand...

oohh lala ive herd of it is it on the erm (random bus numbre) 57 route?? lool

have you herd of sparkbrooke?? 

(i did get ur fingy on my profile fingy but i duno how to use that lol)


----------



## stuffymuffy

aww lol I love it too, FOB actually suggested it before we broke up when we were talking the future getting married, having kids, etc. I think Cassie for short is cute :)


----------



## annawrigley

i love aaron, caleb & cassandra :thumbup:
benjamin i think is too common, maybe not where you are though :)
also payton and riley just say boys names to me, specially as jas's little boy is gonna be riley i just think of boy for it :p

but ignore me and my silly picky opinions just you asked for honesty ;) xx


----------



## Shireena__x

Jas029 said:


> Riley for a girl, Eek! :wacko:
> I knew when I picked out Riley it was becoming quite popular as a unisex name.. One of the reasons I'm sticking to that spelling because these days when they use an alternative spelling its to make it more feminine..
> I love names that aren't so main stream..
> I want Ivory Lynne for a girl but I've probably already mentioned that a 100 times :blush:
> I also like the name Kiera Lynne but my O/H and a couple of my cousins said it sounds like a black girls name :growlmad: (sadly, where I live there's a lot of racism..) I originally had Damien picked out for a boy but it just didn't seem to fit for my L/O.. and my racist O/H said it also kinda sounded like a black guys name :growlmad:
> I hate racism!! gahh!
> EDIT: I don't think Payton sounds masculine.. I think I do prefer Peyton though

boo we hate rasicm!!!

but on a bighter note kiera lynne?? that doesnt ''sound black'' hasnt he herd of keira knightly (sp?)

but i do no 3 boys named damien who are black lol

BUT the devils son who is white in that stupid horrible devil film he's white:growlmad:


----------



## Jas029

Ashley will probably be on in a few hours..

Wait a minute I thought we said we were gonna keep chitchat in the STM regulars forum?!
We've been back here for awhile now! :haha:
I'm tired of running back and forth between the two its complicated!

Also Cassandra is a beautiful name! :thumbup:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Shireena__x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Riley for a girl, Eek! :wacko:
> I knew when I picked out Riley it was becoming quite popular as a unisex name.. One of the reasons I'm sticking to that spelling because these days when they use an alternative spelling its to make it more feminine..
> I love names that aren't so main stream..
> I want Ivory Lynne for a girl but I've probably already mentioned that a 100 times :blush:
> I also like the name Kiera Lynne but my O/H and a couple of my cousins said it sounds like a black girls name :growlmad: (sadly, where I live there's a lot of racism..) I originally had Damien picked out for a boy but it just didn't seem to fit for my L/O.. and my racist O/H said it also kinda sounded like a black guys name :growlmad:
> I hate racism!! gahh!
> EDIT: I don't think Payton sounds masculine.. I think I do prefer Peyton though
> 
> boo we hate rasicm!!!
> 
> but on a bighter note kiera lynne?? that doesnt ''sound black'' hasnt he herd of keira knightly (sp?)
> 
> but i do no 3 boys named damien who are black lol
> 
> BUT the devils son who is white in that stupid horrible devil film he's white:growlmad:Click to expand...

LOVE the name Damien but that movie ruined it for me :growlmad:


----------



## Shireena__x

*** i hate stuff like that it really freaks me out :(


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> i love aaron, caleb & cassandra :thumbup:
> benjamin i think is too common, maybe not where you are though :)
> also payton and riley just say boys names to me, specially as jas's little boy is gonna be riley i just think of boy for it :p
> 
> but ignore me and my silly picky opinions just you asked for honesty ;) xx

I don't mind opinions lol I would rather not give my little girl a name that others think sounds boyish, then have her hating her name. 
Cassandra and Aaron are the top choices as of right now.


----------



## Jas029

Shireena__x said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Riley for a girl, Eek! :wacko:
> I knew when I picked out Riley it was becoming quite popular as a unisex name.. One of the reasons I'm sticking to that spelling because these days when they use an alternative spelling its to make it more feminine..
> I love names that aren't so main stream..
> I want Ivory Lynne for a girl but I've probably already mentioned that a 100 times :blush:
> I also like the name Kiera Lynne but my O/H and a couple of my cousins said it sounds like a black girls name :growlmad: (sadly, where I live there's a lot of racism..) I originally had Damien picked out for a boy but it just didn't seem to fit for my L/O.. and my racist O/H said it also kinda sounded like a black guys name :growlmad:
> I hate racism!! gahh!
> EDIT: I don't think Payton sounds masculine.. I think I do prefer Peyton though
> 
> boo we hate rasicm!!!
> 
> but on a bighter note kiera lynne?? that doesnt ''sound black'' hasnt he herd of keira knightly (sp?)
> 
> but i do no 3 boys named damien who are black lol
> 
> BUT the devils son who is white in that stupid horrible devil film he's white:growlmad:Click to expand...

He has.. he just think it sounds black still.. 
I've heard of a bunch of black Damien's but also abunch of white guys named it.. so I really don't see it as a certain race sorta name..

And yes, The stupid movie The Omen has ruined that name :cry:
I had some Christians flip on me when I told them I was naming my son Damien! 
It's a flippin movie people! 

I mean, We still name our sons Jason, Freddy, ECT and those movies are even more popular than The Omen! :growlmad:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Riley for a girl, Eek! :wacko:
> I knew when I picked out Riley it was becoming quite popular as a unisex name.. One of the reasons I'm sticking to that spelling because these days when they use an alternative spelling its to make it more feminine..
> I love names that aren't so main stream..
> I want Ivory Lynne for a girl but I've probably already mentioned that a 100 times :blush:
> I also like the name Kiera Lynne but my O/H and a couple of my cousins said it sounds like a black girls name :growlmad: (sadly, where I live there's a lot of racism..) I originally had Damien picked out for a boy but it just didn't seem to fit for my L/O.. and my racist O/H said it also kinda sounded like a black guys name :growlmad:
> I hate racism!! gahh!
> EDIT: I don't think Payton sounds masculine.. I think I do prefer Peyton though
> 
> boo we hate rasicm!!!
> 
> but on a bighter note kiera lynne?? that doesnt ''sound black'' hasnt he herd of keira knightly (sp?)
> 
> but i do no 3 boys named damien who are black lol
> 
> BUT the devils son who is white in that stupid horrible devil film he's white:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> He has.. he just think it sounds black still..
> I've heard of a bunch of black Damien's but also abunch of white guys named it.. so I really don't see it as a certain race sorta name..
> 
> And yes, The stupid movie The Omen has ruined that name :cry:
> I had some Christians flip on me when I told them I was naming my son Damien!
> It's a flippin movie people!
> 
> I mean, We still name our sons Jason, Freddy, ECT and those movies are even more popular than The Omen! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Exactly!
My family is quite religous ( my daddy used to be a pastor) and my sisters flipped when I said I wanted to name LO Damien if it was a boy. We don't not use other names associated with other horror movies so why should I not use it just because someone decided to put it in a freaky movie lol


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i love aaron, caleb & cassandra :thumbup:
> benjamin i think is too common, maybe not where you are though :)
> also payton and riley just say boys names to me, specially as jas's little boy is gonna be riley i just think of boy for it :p
> 
> but ignore me and my silly picky opinions just you asked for honesty ;) xx
> 
> I don't mind opinions lol I would rather not give my little girl a name that others think sounds boyish, then have her hating her name.
> Cassandra and Aaron are the top choices as of right now.Click to expand...

That's one thing I hate about unisex names.. Some people see them one way and some see it the other way..
I know plenty of people that think Riley sounds like a girls name and I shouldn't name my son that :nope:

They're SO many names throughout history that was once a boys name and now is pretty much strictly girls names and extremely popular at that.. Example: Ashley, Maddison.. Erm I had more but I forgot.. :blush:

My dad's grand dad was named Maddison James and when I first found out it was a boy and my dad hated the name Damien he was like trying to convince me to name him after his grandpa.. Maddison for a boy in this day and age?!
That would NOT work.. 
He bugged me about it for weeks too, it irritated the crap outta me..(Even worse is I never knew the guy and the only stories I ever heard about him was like after he was dead for acouple minutes and got a brain injury from it and like threatened to kill them and went completely nuts!)

I'm so glad he stopped trying to get me to name him Maddison.. I think he's happy with Riley and I did make James his middle name which is my dads aswell..
I didn't do it for that purpose but I love the name James and it fit and hey its just an added bonus! :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol my dad wanted me to name Quintin , Wolfgang! lol yuk!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i love aaron, caleb & cassandra :thumbup:
> benjamin i think is too common, maybe not where you are though :)
> also payton and riley just say boys names to me, specially as jas's little boy is gonna be riley i just think of boy for it :p
> 
> but ignore me and my silly picky opinions just you asked for honesty ;) xx
> 
> I don't mind opinions lol I would rather not give my little girl a name that others think sounds boyish, then have her hating her name.
> Cassandra and Aaron are the top choices as of right now.Click to expand...
> 
> That's one thing I hate about unisex names.. Some people see them one way and some see it the other way..
> I know plenty of people that think Riley sounds like a girls name and I shouldn't name my son that :nope:
> 
> They're SO many names throughout history that was once a boys name and now is pretty much strictly girls names and extremely popular at that.. Example: Ashley, Maddison.. Erm I had more but I forgot.. :blush:
> 
> My dad's grand dad was named Maddison James and when I first found out it was a boy and my dad hated the name Damien he was like trying to convince me to name him after his grandpa.. Maddison for a boy in this day and age?!
> That would NOT work..
> He bugged me about it for weeks too, it irritated the crap outta me..(Even worse is I never knew the guy and the only stories I ever heard about him was like after he was dead for acouple minutes and got a brain injury from it and like threatened to kill them and went completely nuts!)
> 
> I'm so glad he stopped trying to get me to name him Maddison.. I think he's happy with Riley and I did make James his middle name which is my dads aswell..
> I didn't do it for that purpose but I love the name James and it fit and hey its just an added bonus! :thumbup:Click to expand...


I think Riley James is lovely :thumbup: They fit very well together.


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Riley for a girl, Eek! :wacko:
> I knew when I picked out Riley it was becoming quite popular as a unisex name.. One of the reasons I'm sticking to that spelling because these days when they use an alternative spelling its to make it more feminine..
> I love names that aren't so main stream..
> I want Ivory Lynne for a girl but I've probably already mentioned that a 100 times :blush:
> I also like the name Kiera Lynne but my O/H and a couple of my cousins said it sounds like a black girls name :growlmad: (sadly, where I live there's a lot of racism..) I originally had Damien picked out for a boy but it just didn't seem to fit for my L/O.. and my racist O/H said it also kinda sounded like a black guys name :growlmad:
> I hate racism!! gahh!
> EDIT: I don't think Payton sounds masculine.. I think I do prefer Peyton though
> 
> boo we hate rasicm!!!
> 
> but on a bighter note kiera lynne?? that doesnt ''sound black'' hasnt he herd of keira knightly (sp?)
> 
> but i do no 3 boys named damien who are black lol
> 
> BUT the devils son who is white in that stupid horrible devil film he's white:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> He has.. he just think it sounds black still..
> I've heard of a bunch of black Damien's but also abunch of white guys named it.. so I really don't see it as a certain race sorta name..
> 
> And yes, The stupid movie The Omen has ruined that name :cry:
> I had some Christians flip on me when I told them I was naming my son Damien!
> It's a flippin movie people!
> 
> I mean, We still name our sons Jason, Freddy, ECT and those movies are even more popular than The Omen! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!
> My family is quite religous ( my daddy used to be a pastor) and my sisters flipped when I said I wanted to name LO Damien if it was a boy. We don't not use other names associated with other horror movies so why should I not use it just because someone decided to put it in a freaky movie lolClick to expand...

I guess because it's not a very common name and that's the biggest publicity it's gotten.. Like when you think of the name Jason you don't automaticly think of a chain-saw wielding maniac in a hockey mask you think of a guy you know or some famous guy or something :shrug:
With Damien it's unique enough that's the only major publicity it has besides a few guys that play some sport with that name.. Otherwise you automatically think "Son of the devil!"
Some people even told me that's the actual meaning OF the name! :growlmad: I'm like no it's not it means like "the one who tames"!


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> lol my dad wanted me to name Quintin , Wolfgang! lol yuk!

Wolfgang?! Eek!
I mean I know that's really popular somewhere but not anywhere in these parts!
It just makes me think of well.. a gang of wolves or something! :haha:

Also thanks Stuffymuffy!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Riley for a girl, Eek! :wacko:
> I knew when I picked out Riley it was becoming quite popular as a unisex name.. One of the reasons I'm sticking to that spelling because these days when they use an alternative spelling its to make it more feminine..
> I love names that aren't so main stream..
> I want Ivory Lynne for a girl but I've probably already mentioned that a 100 times :blush:
> I also like the name Kiera Lynne but my O/H and a couple of my cousins said it sounds like a black girls name :growlmad: (sadly, where I live there's a lot of racism..) I originally had Damien picked out for a boy but it just didn't seem to fit for my L/O.. and my racist O/H said it also kinda sounded like a black guys name :growlmad:
> I hate racism!! gahh!
> EDIT: I don't think Payton sounds masculine.. I think I do prefer Peyton though
> 
> boo we hate rasicm!!!
> 
> but on a bighter note kiera lynne?? that doesnt ''sound black'' hasnt he herd of keira knightly (sp?)
> 
> but i do no 3 boys named damien who are black lol
> 
> BUT the devils son who is white in that stupid horrible devil film he's white:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> He has.. he just think it sounds black still..
> I've heard of a bunch of black Damien's but also abunch of white guys named it.. so I really don't see it as a certain race sorta name..
> 
> And yes, The stupid movie The Omen has ruined that name :cry:
> I had some Christians flip on me when I told them I was naming my son Damien!
> It's a flippin movie people!
> 
> I mean, We still name our sons Jason, Freddy, ECT and those movies are even more popular than The Omen! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!
> My family is quite religous ( my daddy used to be a pastor) and my sisters flipped when I said I wanted to name LO Damien if it was a boy. We don't not use other names associated with other horror movies so why should I not use it just because someone decided to put it in a freaky movie lolClick to expand...
> 
> I guess because it's not a very common name and that's the biggest publicity it's gotten.. Like when you think of the name Jason you don't automaticly think of a chain-saw wielding maniac in a hockey mask you think of a guy you know or some famous guy or something :shrug:
> With Damien it's unique enough that's the only major publicity it has besides a few guys that play some sport with that name.. Otherwise you automatically think "Son of the devil!"
> Some people even told me that's the actual meaning OF the name! :growlmad: I'm like no it's not it means like "the one who tames"!Click to expand...

I think people just read too much into things, my sisters acted like if I named him that he was going to grow up to be a satan worshiper of something:dohh:
I didn't want to start a huge controversy with my family though, so Damien is off the list:cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

it's hard to pick a name, dont worry stuffymuffy :) you have so much time.


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Riley for a girl, Eek! :wacko:
> I knew when I picked out Riley it was becoming quite popular as a unisex name.. One of the reasons I'm sticking to that spelling because these days when they use an alternative spelling its to make it more feminine..
> I love names that aren't so main stream..
> I want Ivory Lynne for a girl but I've probably already mentioned that a 100 times :blush:
> I also like the name Kiera Lynne but my O/H and a couple of my cousins said it sounds like a black girls name :growlmad: (sadly, where I live there's a lot of racism..) I originally had Damien picked out for a boy but it just didn't seem to fit for my L/O.. and my racist O/H said it also kinda sounded like a black guys name :growlmad:
> I hate racism!! gahh!
> EDIT: I don't think Payton sounds masculine.. I think I do prefer Peyton though
> 
> boo we hate rasicm!!!
> 
> but on a bighter note kiera lynne?? that doesnt ''sound black'' hasnt he herd of keira knightly (sp?)
> 
> but i do no 3 boys named damien who are black lol
> 
> BUT the devils son who is white in that stupid horrible devil film he's white:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> He has.. he just think it sounds black still..
> I've heard of a bunch of black Damien's but also abunch of white guys named it.. so I really don't see it as a certain race sorta name..
> 
> And yes, The stupid movie The Omen has ruined that name :cry:
> I had some Christians flip on me when I told them I was naming my son Damien!
> It's a flippin movie people!
> 
> I mean, We still name our sons Jason, Freddy, ECT and those movies are even more popular than The Omen! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!
> My family is quite religous ( my daddy used to be a pastor) and my sisters flipped when I said I wanted to name LO Damien if it was a boy. We don't not use other names associated with other horror movies so why should I not use it just because someone decided to put it in a freaky movie lolClick to expand...
> 
> I guess because it's not a very common name and that's the biggest publicity it's gotten.. Like when you think of the name Jason you don't automaticly think of a chain-saw wielding maniac in a hockey mask you think of a guy you know or some famous guy or something :shrug:
> With Damien it's unique enough that's the only major publicity it has besides a few guys that play some sport with that name.. Otherwise you automatically think "Son of the devil!"
> Some people even told me that's the actual meaning OF the name! :growlmad: I'm like no it's not it means like "the one who tames"!Click to expand...
> 
> I think people just read too much into things, my sisters acted like if I named him that he was going to grow up to be a satan worshiper of something:dohh:
> I didn't want to start a huge controversy with my family though, so Damien is off the list:cry:Click to expand...

Aww :hugs:
It was the name I was going to use but once people started calling him that and talking to him using that name it didn't seem to fit.. I still really like the name but Riley just seemed to fit when I thought of my little boy! :thumbup:
I hate how some people can be towards the name.. It's all Hollywood! :growlmad:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Riley for a girl, Eek! :wacko:
> I knew when I picked out Riley it was becoming quite popular as a unisex name.. One of the reasons I'm sticking to that spelling because these days when they use an alternative spelling its to make it more feminine..
> I love names that aren't so main stream..
> I want Ivory Lynne for a girl but I've probably already mentioned that a 100 times :blush:
> I also like the name Kiera Lynne but my O/H and a couple of my cousins said it sounds like a black girls name :growlmad: (sadly, where I live there's a lot of racism..) I originally had Damien picked out for a boy but it just didn't seem to fit for my L/O.. and my racist O/H said it also kinda sounded like a black guys name :growlmad:
> I hate racism!! gahh!
> EDIT: I don't think Payton sounds masculine.. I think I do prefer Peyton though
> 
> boo we hate rasicm!!!
> 
> but on a bighter note kiera lynne?? that doesnt ''sound black'' hasnt he herd of keira knightly (sp?)
> 
> but i do no 3 boys named damien who are black lol
> 
> BUT the devils son who is white in that stupid horrible devil film he's white:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> He has.. he just think it sounds black still..
> I've heard of a bunch of black Damien's but also abunch of white guys named it.. so I really don't see it as a certain race sorta name..
> 
> And yes, The stupid movie The Omen has ruined that name :cry:
> I had some Christians flip on me when I told them I was naming my son Damien!
> It's a flippin movie people!
> 
> I mean, We still name our sons Jason, Freddy, ECT and those movies are even more popular than The Omen! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!
> My family is quite religous ( my daddy used to be a pastor) and my sisters flipped when I said I wanted to name LO Damien if it was a boy. We don't not use other names associated with other horror movies so why should I not use it just because someone decided to put it in a freaky movie lolClick to expand...
> 
> I guess because it's not a very common name and that's the biggest publicity it's gotten.. Like when you think of the name Jason you don't automaticly think of a chain-saw wielding maniac in a hockey mask you think of a guy you know or some famous guy or something :shrug:
> With Damien it's unique enough that's the only major publicity it has besides a few guys that play some sport with that name.. Otherwise you automatically think "Son of the devil!"
> Some people even told me that's the actual meaning OF the name! :growlmad: I'm like no it's not it means like "the one who tames"!Click to expand...
> 
> I think people just read too much into things, my sisters acted like if I named him that he was going to grow up to be a satan worshiper of something:dohh:
> I didn't want to start a huge controversy with my family though, so Damien is off the list:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww :hugs:
> It was the name I was going to use but once people started calling him that and talking to him using that name it didn't seem to fit.. I still really like the name but Riley just seemed to fit when I thought of my little boy! :thumbup:
> I hate how some people can be towards the name.. It's all Hollywood! :growlmad:Click to expand...

how far along were you when you decided on a name? I feel kinda silly deciding on names now ( I'm not finding out the sex so I'll have a girl's and boy's name picked out)


----------



## Jas029

Well, I already had a girls name picked out before I knew the sex but completely lost on boys name.. which is why he turned out to be a boy :haha:

I didn't decide on Riley til I was after 20 weeks or so.. I don't remember exactly but you still have plenty of time!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I decided on Quintin at like 22 weeks.


----------



## trashit

I cant believe im saying it... But im joining you girlies! Still in a state of shock but hello everyone :flower: xx p.s i love that little moving thing you have in your signatures that says single mummy and proud!! Could i have the code pleas? X


----------



## stuffymuffy

trashit said:


> I cant believe im saying it... But im joining you girlies! Still in a state of shock but hello everyone :flower: xx p.s i love that little moving thing you have in your signatures that says single mummy and proud!! Could i have the code pleas? X

I'm sorry to hear about your situation, but just wanted to say welcome:)


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> how far along were you when you decided on a name? I feel kinda silly deciding on names now ( I'm not finding out the sex so I'll have a girl's and boy's name picked out)

ah dont feel silly :D i had decided on Noah and Madeleine from about 16 weeks or so :)



trashit said:


> I cant believe im saying it... But im joining you girlies! Still in a state of shock but hello everyone :flower: xx p.s i love that little moving thing you have in your signatures that says single mummy and proud!! Could i have the code pleas? X

welcome :hugs:
your name is ellie right?
(here i go again with the stalking :rofl:)
and yes of course :) i just saved it and put it on my photobucket but you can use the code for mine which issss:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/logo-2.gif[/IMG

and then add an ] to the end :thumbup:
xxx[/COLOR]


----------



## trashit

:hugs: thankyou so much &yeah im ellie :flower: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> :hugs: thankyou so much &yeah im ellie :flower: x

welcome ellie, I read your other thread about your FOB.


----------



## stuffymuffy

So I have this weird feeling in my belly, I can't really explain it lol it feels like a little pressure pushing out. Kinda weird, never felt it before.


----------



## Jas029

Welcome! :hugs:

Also I feel that all the time if you cross out LITTLE pressure with ALOT of pressure :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> Welcome! :hugs:
> 
> Also I feel that all the time if you cross out LITTLE pressure with ALOT of pressure :haha:

I thought it was too soon to feel LO but I guess not. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

RANT!




Right sorry for this but i need to get it out my system before i explode ... 
FOB and me just totally fel out tbh cause of the email i sent him telling him he does know we are friends and i dont want to be more and all that stuff and when he sent me one back saying he knows but he dont want me to go off with someone else and they take over as ''daddy'' and i was obviously like dont be stupid.. and he said he might go in army on frontline cause he needs work and he hasnt got anything to stay for anymore cause i dont want him and everything.. 

But tonight iv found out his 18 yr old brother got jumped last night when he was coming back from a party in my area and he was pissed obviously and he was at a chinese and loads of lads apparently just jumped him and stamped on him and everything in the chinese and no1 did anything .. and they made bruises and lumps all over his chest and ribs.. but he didnt know who did it obviously or see what they look like :wacko: so he has no chance of knowing who did it and now hes ranting to me about hes going to go down with all his mates and find out who did it and obviously start something! and i was going mental cause theyll never find out cause no1 will grass anyone up and its stupid anyway FOB says his brother is a wimp and dont stand up for himself when hes 18 .. FOB is like 16.. he just pisses me off hes bigging him self up like hes hulk or something but hes nothing and hell noly get himself stabbed or something daft and if he does hell want sympathy off me and i just really cant be doing with it cause its like ''I told you so'' i dont see why people do this it just starts more trouble and cause im pregnant he doesnt care about the baby or anything hes still saying hes going down and fighting.. he needs to realise even though were not together he still has a son and he dont need to be puttin him self in danger i dont want him battered and bruised or in hospital when im either about to have baby or after hes born.. ill have enough on and why would my son want to see his dad covered in cuts etc. 

Basically iv just had a massive arguement with him cause i said id help to find out cause its my area and i know it better then him and i know alot of people down there so i can ask if anyone knows anything.. but he goes on to say all this crap about when he finds out hes going down and smacking anyone he sees :wacko: acting all big hard man .. proper needs to grow up if he carries on he aint seeing his son i dont give a shit hes not provided for this baby not gave me a penny and after hes born he wont hell just want to come over to see him thats it hes just looking like a waste of space and time maybe i should just ignore him from now til i go into labour cause he dont even deserve to know anything if he puts fighting before his unborn son! :growlmad: .. 

Sorry might sound harsh cause he wants to be at the birth and everything but hes proved his self to be a dick and that he doesnt give a shit.. i dont want to get all stressed because hes being a immature git! ​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe becy, all men like to think they are super strong, I hope he smartens up:(


----------



## Becyboo__x

*He not ever do it hes too much of a dick hes one them lads who are still really immature he is 16 still but he seems to hang around with loads of lads like a gang and they all have each others backs.. if anyone gets trouble they all end up fighting etc and tbh he needs to sort his self out realise he needs to stop it for his son and stop worrying me that hes going to be all battered .. instead of fighting and everything he could go and get a job and actually support me and buy him some stuff or give me money to help he just dont realise how hard its been for me and its 10x worse now cause im having problems walking and sitting for a long time and my backs giving me alot of pain *


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> *He not ever do it hes too much of a dick hes one them lads who are still really immature he is 16 still but he seems to hang around with loads of lads like a gang and they all have each others backs.. if anyone gets trouble they all end up fighting etc and tbh he needs to sort his self out realise he needs to stop it for his son and stop worrying me that hes going to be all battered .. instead of fighting and everything he could go and get a job and actually support me and buy him some stuff or give me money to help he just dont realise how hard its been for me and its 10x worse now cause im having problems walking and sitting for a long time and my backs giving me alot of pain *

aww I'm sorry hun. :hugs: It takes guys longer to mature than girls (as I'm sure you already know) and hopefully it won't take him much longer to realize that his biggest concern should be taking care of you and your LO.


----------



## Jas029

Aww Becy I'm sorry!
All I have to say is.. 
Boys.. :nope:

Maybe once the L/O is born and he sees that he needs to protect his L/O and not worry so much about his "gang" because if he gets himself killed doing some stupid sh*t who's gonna be the L/O's father and that's when things happen like you find a guy who plays the roll as the dad to him..
Or something like that I don't know how much sense that made I just got done making body wash shower gel crap.. X-mas presents for my grandma's because they'll feel "touched" that I made it or what ever and think its thoughtful..
Although I just bought the base and just added the color and stuff.. But still.. 

Boys will be boys..


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:
> 
> Also I feel that all the time if you cross out LITTLE pressure with ALOT of pressure :haha:
> 
> I thought it was too soon to feel LO but I guess not. :)Click to expand...

Just depends on the pregnancy.. I didn't feel him kick til I was 19 weeks.. Some feel it as early as 16.. 
Lucky!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Grr hes saying sorry to me now and everything but hes stressed me out today im stil in pain with my back and legs :cry: dont know what to do with my self! x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! :hugs:
> 
> Also I feel that all the time if you cross out LITTLE pressure with ALOT of pressure :haha:
> 
> I thought it was too soon to feel LO but I guess not. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Just depends on the pregnancy.. I didn't feel him kick til I was 19 weeks.. Some feel it as early as 16..
> Lucky!Click to expand...

Omg I didn't even think about it being a kick:dohh: I've been reading this pregnancy book my sister bought me and it says some pressure is just the uterus expanding, but this was like a weird feeling, I can't really explain it :dohh: But now I'm really excited that might have been my LO :happydance:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> Grr hes saying sorry to me now and everything but hes stressed me out today im stil in pain with my back and legs :cry: dont know what to do with my self! x

My back has just started hurting this past week since I'm scared to take tylenol even though they say it's safe I've been using a heating pad and it really seems to help :thumbup: Or if you had one of those bean bag things that you heat up? I don't remember what they're called :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv got one of them microwave things .. bean bag thing that heat up and they goes inside a teddy :haha: but when i tried it first time it was all damp :wacko: and it smellt damp :sick: and it wasnt very hot lol so i gave up :nope: but they say dont use the bean bag straight on skin or anything it needs to be in the teddy or a cloth lol :shrug: i gave up with it in the end :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Pressure just from your Uterus? :shrug:
I would think you'd feel that for awhile if it was that instead just for a few seconds or whatever..
Riley like's to hold his foot up in my ribs and it's not really a kick feeling I just feel the pressure up there.. 
My guess your L/O just pressed a hand or foot up against your uterus and that's what you felt..
That's my best guess! So yeah you could count that as a official "Kick"
If you feel it at all within the next few days I'd definitely say it's your L/O :thumbup:

When I first started feeling him it was only at night and when I was like laying down on the couch..
Mine was more of just kicks (felt like a bubble popped the very first time:haha:)
But I felt him every night for the first week (Except for one night I had a fever all day and I went to bed earlier then usual aswell)
After a week I started feeling him randomly through-out the day instead of just at night.


----------



## stuffymuffy

awww lol well I hope you find something soon that helps :hugs: It seems like heat is the only thing that works for me. My friend tried giving me a massage and I couldn't handle being touched, it hurt too bad :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ashley os ONLINE!!! *


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> Pressure just from your Uterus? :shrug:
> I would think you'd feel that for awhile if it was that instead just for a few seconds or whatever..
> Riley like's to hold his foot up in my ribs and it's not really a kick feeling I just feel the pressure up there..
> My guess your L/O just pressed a hand or foot up against your uterus and that's what you felt..
> That's my best guess! So yeah you could count that as a official "Kick"
> If you feel it at all within the next few days I'd definitely say it's your L/O :thumbup:
> 
> When I first started feeling him it was only at night and when I was like laying down on the couch..
> Mine was more of just kicks (felt like a bubble popped the very first time:haha:)
> But I felt him every night for the first week (Except for one night I had a fever all day and I went to bed earlier then usual aswell)
> After a week I started feeling him randomly through-out the day instead of just at night.

My friend said it felt like a bubble popping when she put her hand on my belly after it happened for the first time. To me it felt like a little pressure, came and went in like a second. I thought maybe it was just gas too:blush:


----------



## Jas029

:shrug:
Like I said wait and see if you feel anything else in the next few days..
Otherwise yeah I could of been gas..


----------



## EmziixBo0o

theres 2 much 4 me 2 readd
and i havnt been on 4 a few days my gosh ladies
update me please!! lmao...

went out thursday nite n last nytee and i just feel so much better noww
and it was nice 2 be called beautiful haa :D xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hey, Emziiboo, we have a new STM chat thread in the pregnancy buddie area:)


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> So I have this weird feeling in my belly, I can't really explain it lol it feels like a little pressure pushing out. Kinda weird, never felt it before.

baby :happydance: xx


----------



## annawrigley

*Rant:*
since everyone else seems to be having them at the mo :lol:
i think im just hormonal but this has been bothering me for a while, i never mentioned it cos it makes me sounds kinda spoilt :shrug: but im not! lol. ok
i live in a flat that my dad bought me because i pretty much had nowhere else to go, broke up with FOB and i lived with him before.. mum doesnt really want me back tbh and her boyfriends son now lives in my old bedroom so theres no room for me there anyway :shrug: and my dad lives like in a little house in a village miles away which is too small for me to live in and also id never be able to go anywhere unless he was there to drive me because its a 2 hour walk to the nearest train station , which is the only way to get back into york.
so ya
it was very nice of him to buy me a flat but he made out to me like it would be MY space, i was gutted that FOB had broken up with me and didnt really know what to do with myself so it was kind of a silver lining to everything so i was really happy about it..
but its not been like that at all, he has been basically living here because his stupid house in the country is "too cold" during the winter, and my 2 brothers are meant to be with him half the week but because hes here they come here too. and today my uncle is over from america to stay with my dad. but my dads here so hes here too.
its a 2 bedroom flat with 1 like lounge room (+ kitchen and 2 bathrooms), and there is me, my 2 brothers, my dad and my uncle when my dad had always made out like id be living here on my own to be 'independent' which is what i wanted!!

i dont mind them being here sometimes, its nice to have the company but its just annoying cos they all treat it like its their house and at the end of the day they all have somewhere to go home to, i dont, this is my home now.
and anyway tonight i was REALLY hot and felt really dizzy it was so hot so asked my dad to turn the heating down and he was like 'no its freezing' and so i said put some more clothes on then (he was in a tshirt) and he was like 'no, no one else is too hot, go to a different room' so i kept asking him to just turn it down and then eventually had to come to my room cos i felt like i was going to pass out.
it just feels so stupid that im meant to have this "flat of my own" and im hid away in my room with my whole freaking family out there just because it was too hot for me :growlmad:

yeah reading that back i realise it sounds pathetic but im just so stressed out by it all! :growlmad: i appreciate their company SOMETIMES but sometimes i just want to be left on my own!!! these are my last 3 months im ever gonna have to myself and id like to make the most of them!! :(
grrrrr
xx


----------



## annawrigley

btw ellie & stephanie ive put you both in my sig now too
:rofl: dont mind crazy old stalker me over here! :hi:
us STMs stick together! :D :hugs:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> *Rant:*
> since everyone else seems to be having them at the mo :lol:
> i think im just hormonal but this has been bothering me for a while, i never mentioned it cos it makes me sounds kinda spoilt :shrug: but im not! lol. ok
> i live in a flat that my dad bought me because i pretty much had nowhere else to go, broke up with FOB and i lived with him before.. mum doesnt really want me back tbh and her boyfriends son now lives in my old bedroom so theres no room for me there anyway :shrug: and my dad lives like in a little house in a village miles away which is too small for me to live in and also id never be able to go anywhere unless he was there to drive me because its a 2 hour walk to the nearest train station , which is the only way to get back into york.
> so ya
> it was very nice of him to buy me a flat but he made out to me like it would be MY space, i was gutted that FOB had broken up with me and didnt really know what to do with myself so it was kind of a silver lining to everything so i was really happy about it..
> but its not been like that at all, he has been basically living here because his stupid house in the country is "too cold" during the winter, and my 2 brothers are meant to be with him half the week but because hes here they come here too. and today my uncle is over from america to stay with my dad. but my dads here so hes here too.
> its a 2 bedroom flat with 1 like lounge room (+ kitchen and 2 bathrooms), and there is me, my 2 brothers, my dad and my uncle when my dad had always made out like id be living here on my own to be 'independent' which is what i wanted!!
> 
> i dont mind them being here sometimes, its nice to have the company but its just annoying cos they all treat it like its their house and at the end of the day they all have somewhere to go home to, i dont, this is my home now.
> and anyway tonight i was REALLY hot and felt really dizzy it was so hot so asked my dad to turn the heating down and he was like 'no its freezing' and so i said put some more clothes on then (he was in a tshirt) and he was like 'no, no one else is too hot, go to a different room' so i kept asking him to just turn it down and then eventually had to come to my room cos i felt like i was going to pass out.
> it just feels so stupid that im meant to have this "flat of my own" and im hid away in my room with my whole freaking family out there just because it was too hot for me :growlmad:
> 
> yeah reading that back i realise it sounds pathetic but im just so stressed out by it all! :growlmad: i appreciate their company SOMETIMES but sometimes i just want to be left on my own!!! these are my last 3 months im ever gonna have to myself and id like to make the most of them!! :(
> grrrrr
> xx

awe is there anyway you can talk to your dad about it? maybe he will leave in the summer!:haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> So I have this weird feeling in my belly, I can't really explain it lol it feels like a little pressure pushing out. Kinda weird, never felt it before.
> 
> baby :happydance: xxClick to expand...

I think so, I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> btw ellie & stephanie ive put you both in my sig now too
> :rofl: dont mind crazy old stalker me over here! :hi:
> us STMs stick together! :D :hugs:
> xx

aww :hugs: I agree :thumbup:


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> *Rant:*
> since everyone else seems to be having them at the mo :lol:
> i think im just hormonal but this has been bothering me for a while, i never mentioned it cos it makes me sounds kinda spoilt :shrug: but im not! lol. ok
> i live in a flat that my dad bought me because i pretty much had nowhere else to go, broke up with FOB and i lived with him before.. mum doesnt really want me back tbh and her boyfriends son now lives in my old bedroom so theres no room for me there anyway :shrug: and my dad lives like in a little house in a village miles away which is too small for me to live in and also id never be able to go anywhere unless he was there to drive me because its a 2 hour walk to the nearest train station , which is the only way to get back into york.
> so ya
> it was very nice of him to buy me a flat but he made out to me like it would be MY space, i was gutted that FOB had broken up with me and didnt really know what to do with myself so it was kind of a silver lining to everything so i was really happy about it..
> but its not been like that at all, he has been basically living here because his stupid house in the country is "too cold" during the winter, and my 2 brothers are meant to be with him half the week but because hes here they come here too. and today my uncle is over from america to stay with my dad. but my dads here so hes here too.
> its a 2 bedroom flat with 1 like lounge room (+ kitchen and 2 bathrooms), and there is me, my 2 brothers, my dad and my uncle when my dad had always made out like id be living here on my own to be 'independent' which is what i wanted!!
> 
> i dont mind them being here sometimes, its nice to have the company but its just annoying cos they all treat it like its their house and at the end of the day they all have somewhere to go home to, i dont, this is my home now.
> and anyway tonight i was REALLY hot and felt really dizzy it was so hot so asked my dad to turn the heating down and he was like 'no its freezing' and so i said put some more clothes on then (he was in a tshirt) and he was like 'no, no one else is too hot, go to a different room' so i kept asking him to just turn it down and then eventually had to come to my room cos i felt like i was going to pass out.
> it just feels so stupid that im meant to have this "flat of my own" and im hid away in my room with my whole freaking family out there just because it was too hot for me :growlmad:
> 
> yeah reading that back i realise it sounds pathetic but im just so stressed out by it all! :growlmad: i appreciate their company SOMETIMES but sometimes i just want to be left on my own!!! these are my last 3 months im ever gonna have to myself and id like to make the most of them!! :(
> grrrrr
> xx

aww hun that must have been so frustrating :growlmad: It not's pathetic at all, it's your space and you have a right to want some privacy every now and then. They should be understanding that you're under a lot of stress right now and be helping you, not making it worse. I hope you're feeling better now :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

ty both :hugs: i do feel a little better now after being sat on my own for a bit to calm down :lol:
anyway hope all is well with everyone tonight but its 1am here and im at the midwifes in the morning so gonna bid you all goodnight :sleep:
il let you know how it goes :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bah, just feeling a little low
I went and looked at the "bride and beyond" part of bnb now I'm sad, I was going to get married to my ex...I had a ring and everything before I decided to sleep with FOB, makes me sad cause I keep thinking maybe I will never get married now.. I know thats silly...I just think its going to be hard to meet someone when I have LO


----------



## Jas029

Oh MY!
My body is so sore!!! I went last minute x-mas shopping today and I was on my feet for like 5 hours straight..
My legs hurt my feet hurt my back hurts! (Even my ribs hurt because Riley has been having LOTS of fun with them today)
Everytime I get up I get this strain up the back of my legs all the way up to my lower back causing me to waddle but not like a pregnancy waddle more like an old man with a horrible back weird bent over legs straight waddle! :haha:

Also I'm so sorry PreggoEggo! :hugs:
You'll find the right man I'm sure!
He'll love you and your L/O!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

MASSIVLY IN A MOOD ABOUT SPD! :growl:
In so much pain today, paracetamol isn't doing the trick.

Anyone got any advice?!

Looks like we have some more regulars at STM too! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> bah, just feeling a little low
> I went and looked at the "bride and beyond" part of bnb now I'm sad, I was going to get married to my ex...I had a ring and everything before I decided to sleep with FOB, makes me sad cause I keep thinking maybe I will never get married now.. I know thats silly...I just think its going to be hard to meet someone when I have LO

aw dont worry, i felt the same at first like i would never meet anyone else, and i havent, but we are so young we have our whole lives to find "mr right" and im sure it will happen for all of us thats what i keep telling myself anyway. loads of guys take on pregnant girls/girls with babies and have no problem with it, you will be fine hun :hugs:
xx



Mummy.To.Be said:


> MASSIVLY IN A MOOD ABOUT SPD! :growl:
> In so much pain today, paracetamol isn't doing the trick.
> 
> Anyone got any advice?!
> 
> Looks like we have some more regulars at STM too! :thumbup:
> 
> xXx

no advice sorry hun as i dont really know what it is :hugs: hot water bottles can be good for pain depending on what it is, have you given that a go?
and we do indeed :D

so went to midwifes today, was pretty uneventful, she took some blood and made a right mess of it and said sorry but itll probably bruise :( bahh
and noah is measuring at 29cm now :) and everything felt fine she said :thumbup:
also im 28wks now so i was expecting her to give me the forms for the sure start maternity grant but she didnt and it was only til after i left i realised :( so will have to ring up to sort out getting them..
for those further along than me how long did your HiPGs take to come through? cos i applied for mine on about 2nd dec i think and still nothing.. :\
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hip grant took *just over 5 weeks *to come through!!!
I literally only received it on Thursday last week! :nope:

I kept ringing them and I wasn't even on the screen!
They said that theyre really behind and some cases can
take *upto 8 weeks*!!! Really bad I know but as long
as you get the money thats all that matters :thumbup:

Ring them and see what they say babe.

xXx


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Hip grant took *just over 5 weeks *to come through!!!
> I literally only received it on Thursday last week! :nope:
> 
> I kept ringing them and I wasn't even on the screen!
> They said that theyre really behind and some cases can
> take *upto 8 weeks*!!! Really bad I know but as long
> as you get the money thats all that matters :thumbup:
> 
> Ring them and see what they say babe.
> 
> xXx

grr :growlmad:
dont know why it takes them so long!! you'd think it would be pretty simple...
ok i will do :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

What have they said to you babe? :) x


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> What have they said to you babe? :) x

they said my claim hasnt been processed yet because of the postal strike :dohh: but to ring back after the new year and ask again :thumbup:
xx


----------



## trashit

Feeling alot better about moving into my nanas, im glad thats sorted and that i have my house still as a back up just in case.. I feel greedy having the house too but if i get rid we'll lose deposit.. And its always good to have a back up.. Im feeling a bit better about situation with FOB too, hes goin to be earning enough to keep us comfortable one day (hopefully) but until now i remain Dexter's sole support . Im struggling with his engagedness tho, it hurts my bladder! :haha: x


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> Feeling alot better about moving into my nanas, im glad thats sorted and that i have my house still as a back up just in case.. I feel greedy having the house too but if i get rid we'll lose deposit.. And its always good to have a back up.. Im feeling a bit better about situation with FOB too, hes goin to be earning enough to keep us comfortable one day (hopefully) but until now i remain Dexter's sole support . Im struggling with his engagedness tho, it hurts my bladder! :haha: x

glad you're feeling better about it all, its a such a relief when you know everything is in place!
im a bit uncomfy today too, noahs always pushing down on my bladder! :haha: xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

hey im new & dont really know how to use this :/ lol
im grace :) im 16 and 11 weeks pregnant. dont get me wrong im excited :) but im scared to, well nervous....my mums a single mum too, but not exactly the supportive kind, although i havent told her yet.
my boyfriend broke up with me a month ago, before i found out i was pregnant. 
i'd really like to be able to talk to someone about this, seen as at the moment its only my best friend that knows. but she's been great :) thanks everyone :)


----------



## annawrigley

Gracey&bump said:


> hey im new & dont really know how to use this :/ lol
> im grace :) im 16 and 11 weeks pregnant. dont get me wrong im excited :) but im scared to, well nervous....my mums a single mum too, but not exactly the supportive kind, although i havent told her yet.
> my boyfriend broke up with me a month ago, before i found out i was pregnant.
> i'd really like to be able to talk to someone about this, seen as at the moment its only my best friend that knows. but she's been great :) thanks everyone :)

hi and welcome :hi:
congratulations on your pregnancy :) glad you're excited! ohhh and we're all nervous dont you worry that just comes with the excitement! :haha:
im anna, im 17 and 28 weeks pregnant :)
you should try to tell your mum soon if you can hun, they often surprise us with how supportive they can be and how quick they get over the shock of it!
:hugs: xxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

thankyou :)
i know i should tell her, but im thinking of waiting til after christmas, or do you think that'll be too late?
how far along were you until you started to show?
xxx


----------



## trashit

Hello :hi: congrats :) im ellie, nearly 17 and nearly 30 weeks with a little boy :) I think its best to tell your mum, even if shes not supportive usually you might find she is now? And i started getting a little bump around 11 weeks but not obvious til 14-15 weeks.x


----------



## Gracey&bump

yeah theres a tiny difference but i just look abit bloated.
im really sorry cos im going to sound so dumb, but i have no idea about scans, tests or anything to do with pregnancy really. & that sounds so bad :/ but id appreciate any sort of help you can give me about everything really...

congratulations to you aswell :)
xx


----------



## annawrigley

i didnt show at all til 17 weeks and even then it wasnt obvious :hugs:
dont be silly, you can ask us whatever you want we're not gonna think you sound dumb!
well if you havent already, what you need to do first of all is ring the doctors and make an appointment, go in and basically just tell them you are pregnant and they will arrange for you to see a midwife and sort everything out from there. they may do a pregnancy test to confirm and stuff!
oh and if you're in the UK which i think i saw you are then they dont tell your parents, its all confidential
but still would recommend telling your mum :)
xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

i will tell her, seen as by the sounds of it she'll be able to tell soon.
im sure im just worrying for nothing, i mean this babies definately happening so im sure she'll accept it.
its really good to have people to talk to about this that are going through the same thing.
i'll make sure i call the doctors tomorrow & let you know how everything goes.
thankyouuu :)
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

great :D glad youre getting stuff sorted
keep us posted :Dxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> hey, Emziiboo, we have a new STM chat thread in the pregnancy buddie area:)

whars tht please lmao x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

AHAA
17 WEEKS :) 

woop
nearly half way girls..
nearlyy half wayy

so so sowwwiii ive been abondoning u all!
ive just been tryna sort my shit out right nowww...
but i promisee il try keep updated again
im slackin ayy :( 
im on the hunt 4 this chat thingg 


xxx


----------



## Jas029

yay! Another person!
Welcome :hugs:

Also I don't blame you for wanting to wait til after the holidays..
Before I was 100% I was pregnant I was going on vacation with my parents and I wanted to wait til after the vacation to tell my mom because 1. I knew I'd be pregnant for sure since I would be many many weeks late.. and 2. I wanted my mom to enjoy her vacation and have a good time before I told her news that made her feel like an awful mother and such..
I had a great time on vacation and did a bunch of things that I shouldn't of done while pregnant! :blush:
Once I got back I took a test it was positive and I waited til the perfect day to tell my mom.. It's amazing how supportive she was and I'm so glad I have her by my side through this whole experience.


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> hey, Emziiboo, we have a new STM chat thread in the pregnancy buddie area:)
> 
> whars tht please lmao xClick to expand...

*In pregnancy buddies bit lol  *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i found it dude :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Gooooood *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yu alredi now bec xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Gracey&bump said:


> hey im new & dont really know how to use this :/ lol
> im grace :) im 16 and 11 weeks pregnant. dont get me wrong im excited :) but im scared to, well nervous....my mums a single mum too, but not exactly the supportive kind, although i havent told her yet.
> my boyfriend broke up with me a month ago, before i found out i was pregnant.
> i'd really like to be able to talk to someone about this, seen as at the moment its only my best friend that knows. but she's been great :) thanks everyone :)

Hey ,welcome and congrats on your pregnancy! 
I'm Stephanie, I'm 17 and I'm 16 weeks pregnant. I'm a really bad example because I haven't told my mum yet :blush: but it's probably best to tell her sooner than later. Sometimes mums will surprise you at how supportive they are when it comes to things like this. I hope your pregnancy is going well so far and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stuffymuffy said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> hey im new & dont really know how to use this :/ lol
> im grace :) im 16 and 11 weeks pregnant. dont get me wrong im excited :) but im scared to, well nervous....my mums a single mum too, but not exactly the supportive kind, although i havent told her yet.
> my boyfriend broke up with me a month ago, before i found out i was pregnant.
> i'd really like to be able to talk to someone about this, seen as at the moment its only my best friend that knows. but she's been great :) thanks everyone :)
> 
> Hey ,welcome and congrats on your pregnancy!
> I'm Stephanie, I'm 17 and I'm 16 weeks pregnant. I'm a really bad example because I haven't told my mum yet :blush: but it's probably best to tell her sooner than later. Sometimes mums will surprise you at how supportive they are when it comes to things like this. I hope your pregnancy is going well so far and keep us posted :hugs:Click to expand...

my mom knew the same time as me, so I don't know how to tell her but stephanie is probs right to tell her sooner then later

btw stephanie fo you life at home still? when do you plan on telling your mom? :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sophie..

Can you change my due date to 15th January please ..
my midwife is driving me lol she told me theres no point changing my dates but i got told at my 20 week scan he is a big baby .. and then at my 4d scan the man was a specialist and he was like your defnatly a week more then what you think.. and it does make a big deal a week does to me so if i am overdue it not matter least ill be prepared for 15th! .. my midwife rang me tonight and said i can have my due date as 15th she agrees with it all now 

xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *Sophie..
> 
> Can you change my due date to 15th January please ..
> my midwife is driving me lol she told me theres no point changing my dates but i got told at my 20 week scan he is a big baby .. and then at my 4d scan the man was a specialist and he was like your defnatly a week more then what you think.. and it does make a big deal a week does to me so if i am overdue it not matter least ill be prepared for 15th! .. my midwife rang me tonight and said i can have my due date as 15th she agrees with it all now
> 
> xx*

so jealous! now you are 2 weeks before me!!
which means I can have my baby a whole month after you if my LO is late and yours is on time :cry::cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*You could be early you never know! or i could still be overdue .. but they think hes big already just now i can be prepared for 15th and if he dont come or i dont get a show or anything then at least ill of been ready .. my midwifes a plank she knows hes big and she just takes no notice half the time she knows im worried about having him early lol*


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> hey im new & dont really know how to use this :/ lol
> im grace :) im 16 and 11 weeks pregnant. dont get me wrong im excited :) but im scared to, well nervous....my mums a single mum too, but not exactly the supportive kind, although i havent told her yet.
> my boyfriend broke up with me a month ago, before i found out i was pregnant.
> i'd really like to be able to talk to someone about this, seen as at the moment its only my best friend that knows. but she's been great :) thanks everyone :)
> 
> Hey ,welcome and congrats on your pregnancy!
> I'm Stephanie, I'm 17 and I'm 16 weeks pregnant. I'm a really bad example because I haven't told my mum yet :blush: but it's probably best to tell her sooner than later. Sometimes mums will surprise you at how supportive they are when it comes to things like this. I hope your pregnancy is going well so far and keep us posted :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my mom knew the same time as me, so I don't know how to tell her but stephanie is probs right to tell her sooner then later
> 
> btw stephanie fo you life at home still? when do you plan on telling your mom? :haha:Click to expand...

Within the next few weeks. Her and I are not close at all, the past three months are the first time I've ever lived with her for a long period of time. She travels for her job and keeps a house here for me, but only comes home once a month so I'm not even sure how to approach her about it :blush: But I finally found a midwife who let me make the appointment and not my mom/dad since I'm a minor, but she has to go with me so I have to tell her before the appointment which is in three weeks. So far I've just been going to the clinic.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo if your being moved up a week, does that mean they wont let you go over Jan 29th? or keep it as it is not let you go over Feb 5th? you know what I mean?

stuffy - awe scary , I hope when you do tell her she takes it well. are you planning on staying on team yellow? or finding out later on?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*They said if i dont have him early or on the 15th they will leave it a week til the 22nd and then after the 22nd if he dont still come they will induce me  apparently because hes big.. i can see him coming out like small or something*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe so they probs wont let you go far over the 22nd then 
so exciting! its getting so close now!

I bet Quintin will stay in there till the 2nd week of feb ahaha.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think because of what happened to my mum aswell they dont want me to go through that not like its highly likly i will but its abit horrific what happened..

Basically with me she lost alot of blood.. and had to have blood tranfusions .. and she lost that much blood she about died  i feel bad when i get told it back by any of the family cause it was like it was my fault lol but if this happens to me i dont know what ill do i hope it dont it sounds really bad! But tbh i dont understand it sometimes if babys are full term at 37 weeks then why dont that be the due date instead of 40 weeks cause all they must do is fattern up or maybe im totally wrong! lol*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have no idea

and all your poor mom! I hope nothing bad happens to you


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I hope not i dont have much luck though but if anything is wrong id rather them just do a c-section then it be 10x worse and everything .. my due date miswell just stay as 22nd on bnb cause no1 will change it on all these due date things or im getting six millions questions asked by them  they prob thinking a week is nothing but to me it is i dont know if it would be to anyone else?*


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo if your being moved up a week, does that mean they wont let you go over Jan 29th? or keep it as it is not let you go over Feb 5th? you know what I mean?
> 
> stuffy - awe scary , I hope when you do tell her she takes it well. are you planning on staying on team yellow? or finding out later on?

I'm planning on staying on team yellow :happydance: But my friend is going with me to the scan and she is going to find out so she can go shopping for LO clothes :happydance: I'm okay with having a neutral nursery but all of the neutral clothing I've seen is quite plain and usually boyish lol But she has promised not to tell me so hopefully I'll be able to resist :blush:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Btw .. another january baby has been born lol..

Cillybean83 has had her boy at 36+5 i think it was 

makes it more scary!! she was due on the 9th of janaury but apparently was having a c-section on 4th anyway x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stuffymuffy said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> Becyboo if your being moved up a week, does that mean they wont let you go over Jan 29th? or keep it as it is not let you go over Feb 5th? you know what I mean?
> 
> stuffy - awe scary , I hope when you do tell her she takes it well. are you planning on staying on team yellow? or finding out later on?
> 
> I'm planning on staying on team yellow :happydance: But my friend is going with me to the scan and she is going to find out so she can go shopping for LO clothes :happydance: I'm okay with having a neutral nursery but all of the neutral clothing I've seen is quite plain and usually boyish lol But she has promised not to tell me so hopefully I'll be able to resist :blush:Click to expand...

so exciting! not many teens stay on team yellow!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> *I hope not i dont have much luck though but if anything is wrong id rather them just do a c-section then it be 10x worse and everything .. my due date miswell just stay as 22nd on bnb cause no1 will change it on all these due date things or im getting six millions questions asked by them  they prob thinking a week is nothing but to me it is i dont know if it would be to anyone else?*

A week would be a big deal to me, so don't feel bad at all. They just gave me an "estimated due date" at the pp clinic I went and I don't have my dating scan until three more weeks, and I'm going crazy not knowing an exact date:wacko: So I know what you mean


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> Becyboo if your being moved up a week, does that mean they wont let you go over Jan 29th? or keep it as it is not let you go over Feb 5th? you know what I mean?
> 
> stuffy - awe scary , I hope when you do tell her she takes it well. are you planning on staying on team yellow? or finding out later on?
> 
> I'm planning on staying on team yellow :happydance: But my friend is going with me to the scan and she is going to find out so she can go shopping for LO clothes :happydance: I'm okay with having a neutral nursery but all of the neutral clothing I've seen is quite plain and usually boyish lol But she has promised not to tell me so hopefully I'll be able to resist :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> so exciting! not many teens stay on team yellow!Click to expand...

I really hope I can resist! I love surprises and this is definitely the biggest one I'll ever get :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its like if go by 22nd january im 35+4 days but if i go by 15th im 36+4 so ill be full term on friday! that just makes a deal to me lol.. but it would if i was 19 weeks or 20weeks lol! x


----------



## stuffymuffy

The little flutters I felt for the first time a few days ago have been happening regularly now. I'm so excited :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

grr I want my baby already! I feel like he is NEVER going to come.lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Same 
i just can imagine holding him now lol and feeding him!! but i spose when they arrive theyll sleep most of time and well have alot of free time! hope not though! x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

stuffymuffy said:


> The little flutters I felt for the first time a few days ago have been happening regularly now. I'm so excited :happydance: :happydance:

*Aww i can remember my first flutters i didnt get my first kick till 20 weeks and then after that it all got worse with the pain  so be prepared  x*


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> The little flutters I felt for the first time a few days ago have been happening regularly now. I'm so excited :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> *Aww i can remember my first flutters i didnt get my first kick till 20 weeks and then after that it all got worse with the pain  so be prepared  x*Click to expand...

I've been getting these little jabs in my ribs every now and then and I have no idea what they are :haha: With the estimation that I got from the clinic I think it's too early to be feeling kicks, but I think I'm further along than they said I was :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> *It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*

The popping feeling was the first time I felt anything, it was so strange. I had no idea what is was and got a little panicked :haha: I can't wait to find out my due date :happydance: The doctor at the clinic basically just gave me a month (May) that my baby would be born in. He did say around the middle of May but that's just not good enough haha And I feel kinda dumb when people ask me when I do and all I can say is sometime in May :cry: Although I know babies typically aren't born on their exact due dates


----------



## Jas029

Ugh.. 
As I was coming up the stairs with my hands holding a plate in one hand and a full glass of milk in the others I suddenly tripped and luckily I didn't land on my bump..
My milk spilled everywhere I was completely covered in it and I came down on my shin and right below my breast on my ribs..
So I got hit the stairs perfectly to where I didn't land on my bump or my breast for that matter..
My mom was luckily right there in the other room and I NEVER scream even in the past when I fell I never screamed but I did let out a little peep when I fell and my mom rushed over and helped me up because I wouldn't of been able to even get back up on my own..
At the time my ribs hurt soo bad from the fall but like a minute after when I was cleaning milk off my clothes and arm and out of my hair my ribs suddenly stopped hurting and my shin just ached soooo bad so I put ice on it and still icing it now because it STILL really hurts!
Riley was moving a bunch after the fall so that reassured me even though I wasn't on my bump I still worry! :blush: *(Ofcorse right now he's back up in my ribs and my ribs where I fell are really starting to hurt now!)
Sadly our stairs are carpeted and they just absorbed the milk and are complete soaked so my dad comes in after I fell (Didn't even hear me) and walks up stairs to go to bed and he gets to the top and bitches about the stairs being wet and I'm like YEAH I just FELL..
He asked if I was ok and I said yes since I knew he was just asking if I fell on my bump or something and he just goes on to bed.. F***ing jerk :growlmad:
I tried rubbing the stairs with a towel and it soaked up alot but they're still really wet and I suppose I just need to scrub them with a wet towel or something but I really don't feel like doing that right now! :haha:
My dog was in earlier and she was licking my pants where there was still milk and then walks over and starts licking the side of the oven (Nothing was spilled there recently she was just licking it) So I called her over and showed her the stairs and she starts licking the stairs! :rofl:
Didn't work though they're still soaked.. :dohh:

But my bump is fine my calf and ribs are going to be horribly bruised (Especially my calf because it STILL hurts and I fell like over an hour ago!)
My mom was soo scared I fell on my bump and what could of happened if I DID fall on my bump and was telling me I shouldn't be walking up or down the stairs anymore with my hands full and be holding the railing and such because I could do some damage if I fell directly on my bump and such..

Mothers.. :thumbup:

The worse part is I fell on my good leg, My other leg is always trying to come out from under me and is the one I get most of my pain from (Before I fell for like 3 minutes I couldn't put any pressure on it at ALL I had to seriously drag myself to the bathroom it was so incredibly painful to have any pressure on my leg..

But now I'm forced to limp on my bad leg since my other is now painfully bruised and so I'm MUCH more likely to fall now.. :nope: It's not looking good

Also Stephanie it sounds like you have yourself a baby moving in there!:thumbup:

Also I've been soo busy last few days.. today we went to the mall (ugh) and I bought two nursing bras and like three maternity tops! yay:happydance:

Yesterday we ran around all day doing last minute xmas shopping..
As one of my xmas presents I'm giving out I bought lotion and body gel that you can add your own fragernce and color and put them in little bottles to give to people so I did that and the colors in them turned out beautiful I'll have to get some pictures.. We just made labels for them tonight and put them on and hoping it looks half way decent and last awhile instead of coming right off in the shower! 

All that running around my feet are soooo sore :cry: not to mention shins and knees.. Especially the shin I fell on will really be nice and sore to walk on now! 

Gah I'm sore and tired.. 
This boy is up in my ribs (luckily where it's bruised its far enough over and on the left side he doesn't hit it to often because he mainly sticks to the right side of my ribs or more kinda in the middle) and his heads down pushing on my bladder.. :wacko:


----------



## memysonand3

aww i am so sorry about the fall i am glad that everything is ok though as for the bras i hope they fit when you have the little one he might make them to big lol i had bought bras before hand with my son and when he was born they werent BIG enough not going into size but holly hell i thought they would fit and i had to pay a freaken fortune for them... i was super skinny with big boobs so they had to bring them in from elsewhere


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> aww i am so sorry about the fall i am glad that everything is ok though as for the bras i hope they fit when you have the little one he might make them to big lol i had bought bras before hand with my son and when he was born they werent BIG enough not going into size but holly hell i thought they would fit and i had to pay a freaken fortune for them... i was super skinny with big boobs so they had to bring them in from elsewhere

Yeah I'm afraid they wont fit after I have him because I've barely gone up in size since I got pregnant so I think that means once I have him they'll just pop in size.. We were only going to get one that way 1. I'd have one for when I go to the hospital and 2. I really need something that fits me right now!
I have like maybe 3 bras that still fit me enough to where I can stand wearing them.. My bust size has gotten bigger then my cup! :haha:
We were just going to get one but they had a buy one get one 50% off or something like that so it's like "why not :shrug:"


----------



## memysonand3

=) i compleatly understand i cant REALLY wear a bra but i still try


----------



## purple_kiwi

Becyboo__x said:


> *Sophie..
> 
> Can you change my due date to 15th January please ..
> my midwife is driving me lol she told me theres no point changing my dates but i got told at my 20 week scan he is a big baby .. and then at my 4d scan the man was a specialist and he was like your defnatly a week more then what you think.. and it does make a big deal a week does to me so if i am overdue it not matter least ill be prepared for 15th! .. my midwife rang me tonight and said i can have my due date as 15th she agrees with it all now
> 
> xx*

:( i was told im 2 weeks ahead but they dont want to change me due date. to me it seems kinda scary because she already 2 weeks bigger then if i go over due i keep thinking she will be like huge because i cant get the dates changed and if the doctor wont do any thing until im over. lol sorry im confusing and kinda crashing on the thread since im not a STM i just got kinda jealous lol i wish they change my dates.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel i miswell keep mine the same on here cause no1 is changing my dates on these threads i get a million questions asked .. but ill proberley be overdue anyway which will take me back to 22nd january lol so  but i want to be prepared early cause im already feeling abit odd lately and i can see me not being ready .. a week makes a difference to me cause like if i go by normal dates then it says im 37 weeks on new years day but if i go by what scans say then im 37 weeks on friday! tbh you can change your dates on here if you wanted to and if your overdue then it not matter cause youll go overdue to your other due date? x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

stuffymuffy said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*
> 
> The popping feeling was the first time I felt anything, it was so strange. I had no idea what is was and got a little panicked :haha: I can't wait to find out my due date :happydance: The doctor at the clinic basically just gave me a month (May) that my baby would be born in. He did say around the middle of May but that's just not good enough haha And I feel kinda dumb when people ask me when I do and all I can say is sometime in May :cry: Although I know babies typically aren't born on their exact due datesClick to expand...

*Your not 16 weeks and 3days i can tell you that  if your due middle of may anyway .. Emzii the girl on here you probs seen is due on 30th may and shes over 17 weeks and 2days pregnant now? so thats more exciting  they surly should tell you a date! i got my due date at my 12 week scan ? xx​*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

my bus crashed today
now my backs in agonyy :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*
> 
> The popping feeling was the first time I felt anything, it was so strange. I had no idea what is was and got a little panicked :haha: I can't wait to find out my due date :happydance: The doctor at the clinic basically just gave me a month (May) that my baby would be born in. He did say around the middle of May but that's just not good enough haha And I feel kinda dumb when people ask me when I do and all I can say is sometime in May :cry: Although I know babies typically aren't born on their exact due datesClick to expand...

im end of may
and not even rele showing! only when im naked i can tell. nobody else can..
i jus look like ive got a fat podge
yerr i felt moving like little pokes and stuff about 2 weeks agoo =] x


im en


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> my bus crashed today
> now my backs in agonyy :(

*Hope your alright ! x*


----------



## memysonand3

EmziixBo0o said:


> my bus crashed today
> now my backs in agonyy :(

goodness that is scary i am sorry that you hurt are you doen ok maybe you should talk to your doc/midwife about going to see a physical therepest i got hit by a car when i was 7 months pregnant with my son and i had to go because my back was extreamly screwd up


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yeah im fine
and bump is
gota emergancy around the docs and heard the heartbeat again  lucky arnt i hehe!! well not luckly cus my back
but think im guna have 2 claim xx


----------



## memysonand3

i would if i were you and i would really talk to your doc about being refered to a physical therepist they helped me loads


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr i mite do if it gets any worse jus minor atm..xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*
> 
> The popping feeling was the first time I felt anything, it was so strange. I had no idea what is was and got a little panicked :haha: I can't wait to find out my due date :happydance: The doctor at the clinic basically just gave me a month (May) that my baby would be born in. He did say around the middle of May but that's just not good enough haha And I feel kinda dumb when people ask me when I do and all I can say is sometime in May :cry: Although I know babies typically aren't born on their exact due datesClick to expand...
> 
> im end of may
> and not even rele showing! only when im naked i can tell. nobody else can..
> i jus look like ive got a fat podge
> yerr i felt moving like little pokes and stuff about 2 weeks agoo =] x
> 
> 
> im enClick to expand...


Awww, I'm sure you're bump will starting growing soon :happydance: I just started showing not too long ago, and you can't really notice it if I'm wearing a loose shirt. And some kids at my school have said I just look like I've gotten chubby in the stomach area :dohh: I can't wait until I actually start to look pregnant and not just chubby. 
and yay for little pokes lol it was the strangest feelings ever, but so amazing at the same time :happydance:


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> my bus crashed today
> now my backs in agonyy :(

aww that had to be so scary! I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*
> 
> The popping feeling was the first time I felt anything, it was so strange. I had no idea what is was and got a little panicked :haha: I can't wait to find out my due date :happydance: The doctor at the clinic basically just gave me a month (May) that my baby would be born in. He did say around the middle of May but that's just not good enough haha And I feel kinda dumb when people ask me when I do and all I can say is sometime in May :cry: Although I know babies typically aren't born on their exact due datesClick to expand...
> 
> *Your not 16 weeks and 3days i can tell you that  if your due middle of may anyway .. Emzii the girl on here you probs seen is due on 30th may and shes over 17 weeks and 2days pregnant now? so thats more exciting  they surly should tell you a date! i got my due date at my 12 week scan ? xx​*Click to expand...

I just went to a clinic that's run by the state and they did a pregnancy test and then a quick scan. I was so angry with the doctor, I swear he had the probe thing on my belly for no more than like 15 seconds and was basically like "yeah, you have a baby in there, I would say you'll be due sometime in May" then he gave me pre-natal vitamins and told me to schedule with a regular OB, and I left. They were so rude there and very judgemental and basically made me feel like I should be ashamed of myself :growlmad: Sorry for the rant lol But anyway I think I'm a little further along then they said.


----------



## trashit

I keep wanting to keep up with you ladies on here but so much goes on all the time its almost impossible lol. You were discussing early kicks? I started feeling Dex's popping movements at 14 weeks (i swear im further on-he does everything too soon) and his first exterior at 20 weeks, i was so amazed by it i sat gawpin for hours! Lol. But i have an anterior? Only Ive been feeling (and seeing) him really strong for weeks! He always gives the drs big kicks too :haha: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I think I started to feel movement at around 16 weeks, but now that I feel really movement I'm not sure if thats what I was feeling or not then!


----------



## Becyboo__x

stuffymuffy said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*
> 
> The popping feeling was the first time I felt anything, it was so strange. I had no idea what is was and got a little panicked :haha: I can't wait to find out my due date :happydance: The doctor at the clinic basically just gave me a month (May) that my baby would be born in. He did say around the middle of May but that's just not good enough haha And I feel kinda dumb when people ask me when I do and all I can say is sometime in May :cry: Although I know babies typically aren't born on their exact due datesClick to expand...
> 
> *Your not 16 weeks and 3days i can tell you that  if your due middle of may anyway .. Emzii the girl on here you probs seen is due on 30th may and shes over 17 weeks and 2days pregnant now? so thats more exciting  they surly should tell you a date! i got my due date at my 12 week scan ? xx​*Click to expand...
> 
> I just went to a clinic that's run by the state and they did a pregnancy test and then a quick scan. I was so angry with the doctor, I swear he had the probe thing on my belly for no more than like 15 seconds and was basically like "yeah, you have a baby in there, I would say you'll be due sometime in May" then he gave me pre-natal vitamins and told me to schedule with a regular OB, and I left. They were so rude there and very judgemental and basically made me feel like I should be ashamed of myself :growlmad: Sorry for the rant lol But anyway I think I'm a little further along then they said.Click to expand...

*I would of complained! thats wrong they definatly should of took there time with you and got you an exact week and day you were on the day! In the Uk my doctor saw me to start with to confirm it and give me vitinmins.. and then i met my midwife about a week after and she estimated my due date by my LMP that was 24th january.. then i went for my first scan and i was 2 days ahead of what midwife said and i had a crap first scan but she did take her time and give me an exact date but she was abit off with me and seemt in a bad mood  Maybe when you have your next scan or whoever you see instead of a midwife or if you see one? ask them and say you dont know a due date cause you need to know a date! x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*This baby needs to come out my belly i think hes really hurting me now pushing on my hip and its unbareable the pain  i might have to go to bed and lye down see if it helps!

Oh and i might just go nutts .. i brought fob stuff for christmas and his birthday as his birthday is 6th january.. not long after christmas so i said id bring them up today or tomorrow and iv text him twice and he hasnt got credit but i told him to just come online so i could arrange it.. but he never came on! and i rang his mobile and it said its unavalible!  didnt ring or nothing so i dont know whats gone off but now im worried i havent got his house phone number either and his mates dont know where he is or they havent spoke to him! and i did have his mums number but i must have deleted it but now i dont know what to do weather his phones just broke or something or somethings happened  if he dont get in touch with me tomorrow or thursday then something must be wrong .. *


----------



## angelinaaa

I'm getting close and its so much pain :'(
i don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> *This baby needs to come out my belly i think hes really hurting me now pushing on my hip and its unbareable the pain  i might have to go to bed and lye down see if it helps!
> 
> Oh and i might just go nutts .. i brought fob stuff for christmas and his birthday as his birthday is 6th january.. not long after christmas so i said id bring them up today or tomorrow and iv text him twice and he hasnt got credit but i told him to just come online so i could arrange it.. but he never came on! and i rang his mobile and it said its unavalible!  didnt ring or nothing so i dont know whats gone off but now im worried i havent got his house phone number either and his mates dont know where he is or they havent spoke to him! and i did have his mums number but i must have deleted it but now i dont know what to do weather his phones just broke or something or somethings happened  if he dont get in touch with me tomorrow or thursday then something must be wrong .. *

awww hun I hope lying down helps some :hugs:


----------



## memysonand3

lol joys of mother hood even befor the little one is born yea i had another incident today i het my belly on another little paper bag and it started bleeding again it was in a diff spot i hate that my skin is stretched so tight that it bleads is something semi sharp touches it


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe=( poor memysonand3, its almost over!


----------



## Jas029

Aww just a few more days! :hugs:


----------



## memysonand3

sorry about all the spelling errors i didnt catch that i was pressing the wrong buttons lol


----------



## Gracey&bump

managed to get through to my doctors today :) although i cant go in to see them til the 28th :( by which time i'll be about 12 weeks :/ that isnt too late is it, i mean my baby should still be healthy even though this will be my first appointment?
can anyone remember what they're first appointment was like? some reassurance would be good, i dont know why im so worried!
thanks :)
xx


----------



## trashit

I was 6 weeks but only cos i got my :bfp: from my GP, went back a week later for bloods, weighing etc then had first mw app at 12 weeks.. It'll be fine hun. I have a question about birth partners.. Who you all havin?i dont find any1 appropriate othe than FOB but am startin to not want him there.. Plus he mite not be able to make it if its a quick labour.. So anyone?x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*
> 
> The popping feeling was the first time I felt anything, it was so strange. I had no idea what is was and got a little panicked :haha: I can't wait to find out my due date :happydance: The doctor at the clinic basically just gave me a month (May) that my baby would be born in. He did say around the middle of May but that's just not good enough haha And I feel kinda dumb when people ask me when I do and all I can say is sometime in May :cry: Although I know babies typically aren't born on their exact due datesClick to expand...
> 
> im end of may
> and not even rele showing! only when im naked i can tell. nobody else can..
> i jus look like ive got a fat podge
> yerr i felt moving like little pokes and stuff about 2 weeks agoo =] x
> 
> 
> im enClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, I'm sure you're bump will starting growing soon :happydance: I just started showing not too long ago, and you can't really notice it if I'm wearing a loose shirt. And some kids at my school have said I just look like I've gotten chubby in the stomach area :dohh: I can't wait until I actually start to look pregnant and not just chubby.
> and yay for little pokes lol it was the strangest feelings ever, but so amazing at the same time :happydance:Click to expand...

nor mee!
i woke up this morning and i was like.. bloated kind of.. but i did need a wee LMAO xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*
> 
> The popping feeling was the first time I felt anything, it was so strange. I had no idea what is was and got a little panicked :haha: I can't wait to find out my due date :happydance: The doctor at the clinic basically just gave me a month (May) that my baby would be born in. He did say around the middle of May but that's just not good enough haha And I feel kinda dumb when people ask me when I do and all I can say is sometime in May :cry: Although I know babies typically aren't born on their exact due datesClick to expand...
> 
> im end of may
> and not even rele showing! only when im naked i can tell. nobody else can..
> i jus look like ive got a fat podge
> yerr i felt moving like little pokes and stuff about 2 weeks agoo =] x
> 
> 
> im enClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, I'm sure you're bump will starting growing soon :happydance: I just started showing not too long ago, and you can't really notice it if I'm wearing a loose shirt. And some kids at my school have said I just look like I've gotten chubby in the stomach area :dohh: I can't wait until I actually start to look pregnant and not just chubby.
> and yay for little pokes lol it was the strangest feelings ever, but so amazing at the same time :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> nor mee!
> i woke up this morning and i was like.. bloated kind of.. but i did need a wee LMAO xxClick to expand...

Lately I've been waking up like 4 times in the middle of the night to wee :blush: And having to go all the time during the day ( sorry if that's tmi)
:blush: Ugh I thought that didn't start until later either.


----------



## stuffymuffy

trashit said:


> I was 6 weeks but only cos i got my :bfp: from my GP, went back a week later for bloods, weighing etc then had first mw app at 12 weeks.. It'll be fine hun. I have a question about birth partners.. Who you all havin?i dont find any1 appropriate othe than FOB but am startin to not want him there.. Plus he mite not be able to make it if its a quick labour.. So anyone?x

As of right now I'm just having my best-friend who I've known forever and has been with me through this all. I'm sure my mom will want to be there but I would rather her not. If FOB and I are talking at that time then I might let him, but as of now it's definitely a no. It's whoever you feel most comfortable with, as it is a quite personal experience.


----------



## trashit

Thing is im not talking to my mum and she said she wouldnt wanna be there when i was early on cos she struggles seeing her kids in pain.. My nana seems a bit wrong, shes my nan! Ew i dont want her seeing that lol. My only other options FOB. my friends wont be around all times of day to turn up and be there.. Agh id rather be alone lol. X


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Wooooaaahhh! Girlies you can all chat for ages!!
So damn hard to keep up with you all! :haha:

First flutters felt were at about 14 weeks for me!
Every pregnancy is different though really isn't it? :shrug:
First proper kicks were about 18/19 weeks, was so strange
when I felt her properly! :haha:

Emzii - You should show us a pic of your bump babe!
All us girlies know what we're looking for so we'll notice
too! :winkwink:

As for EDD changes - MW said that I could expect bubba
to come around the 9th Feb instead of the 23rd! So I really
don't know! :shrug: 
She'll come when she wants to! =)

Will update your EDD Becy =)

Went shopping yesterday in normal sized clothing rather than
maternity. REALLY wish I didn't now. :nope: Feel like a complete
hippo!!! UK size 16 :cry:
I guess because I'm 5'11 I don't look too bad!


:happydance: Happy Christmas Eve Eve girlies!! :happydance:

Not long to go now memysonand3!!
Been thinking about you and the girls, can't wait to see some pics! :)

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *It might be a bit early for kicks you might have little kicks though i proberley did but i didnt take much notice lol i had the proper full on kick at 20 weeks scared me lol i can member the popping feeling aww i want that again instead of rolls and bums sticking in me! lol .. bet you cant wait to find out what your exact date is !! x*
> 
> The popping feeling was the first time I felt anything, it was so strange. I had no idea what is was and got a little panicked :haha: I can't wait to find out my due date :happydance: The doctor at the clinic basically just gave me a month (May) that my baby would be born in. He did say around the middle of May but that's just not good enough haha And I feel kinda dumb when people ask me when I do and all I can say is sometime in May :cry: Although I know babies typically aren't born on their exact due datesClick to expand...
> 
> im end of may
> and not even rele showing! only when im naked i can tell. nobody else can..
> i jus look like ive got a fat podge
> yerr i felt moving like little pokes and stuff about 2 weeks agoo =] x
> 
> 
> im enClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, I'm sure you're bump will starting growing soon :happydance: I just started showing not too long ago, and you can't really notice it if I'm wearing a loose shirt. And some kids at my school have said I just look like I've gotten chubby in the stomach area :dohh: I can't wait until I actually start to look pregnant and not just chubby.
> and yay for little pokes lol it was the strangest feelings ever, but so amazing at the same time :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> nor mee!
> i woke up this morning and i was like.. bloated kind of.. but i did need a wee LMAO xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lately I've been waking up like 4 times in the middle of the night to wee :blush: And having to go all the time during the day ( sorry if that's tmi)
> :blush: Ugh I thought that didn't start until later either.Click to expand...

i dont need 2 wake up 4 a wee tbf..
i just noo when i really have 2 go cus i can do a little dance lmaoo xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Dont worry sophh
ive golla tryyyyy n get my fone 2 work ;)
so i shall be on it today :D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I wondered where you was Sophie lol havent seen you post in awhile! and bloody hell 9th and 23rd is a big gap!! she will come when shes ready though thats what i keep saying with mine he will come when he decides hes had enough in there  xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I hope my baby comes earlyy 
do any of u believe that 
"how u carry means ur having a boy or girl" xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I do just because its true with me lol im more out front .. usually people who have girls it takes more time for there bump to come thats how i see it but  everyones bodys can be different specially what position babys in xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

looks like i better start thinking im having a girl xx


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *I hope not i dont have much luck though but if anything is wrong id rather them just do a c-section then it be 10x worse and everything .. my due date miswell just stay as 22nd on bnb cause no1 will change it on all these due date things or im getting six millions questions asked by them  they prob thinking a week is nothing but to me it is i dont know if it would be to anyone else?*

a week is a big difference when you get near the end! especially in terms of due dates etc, if they hadnt told you the earlier due date you might have been really unprepared not expecting him for another week!



Jas029 said:


> I have like maybe 3 bras that still fit me enough to where I can stand wearing them..

i have 1 :cry:



EmziixBo0o said:


> my bus crashed today
> now my backs in agonyy :(

aww im sorry! that sounds scary, i saw that u went to docs so everything with baby is ok but still poor you :(



trashit said:


> I keep wanting to keep up with you ladies on here but so much goes on all the time its almost impossible lol. You were discussing early kicks? I started feeling Dex's popping movements at 14 weeks (i swear im further on-he does everything too soon) and his first exterior at 20 weeks, i was so amazed by it i sat gawpin for hours! Lol. But i have an anterior? Only Ive been feeling (and seeing) him really strong for weeks! He always gives the drs big kicks too :haha: x

lol we do chatter :blush: i havent been on in a day or so cos i was busy hosting an xmas party last night and had to read through pages of it! ah well better than not talking at all ;)
i have an anterior placenta too and i felt first movements at 17 weeks which isnt early but im sure they say if you have an anterior placenta not to expect anything til 20+ weeks :shrug: who knows.
yeah noahs kicks are getting really strong now! he was kicking me so hard the other night it really started to hurt, which it doesnt usually! i was like "ow stop it!" every 2 secs i think my dad thought i was mental :lol:



angelinaaa said:


> I'm getting close and its so much pain :'(
> i don't know what to do with myself.

it must be hun :( but you have a beautiful baby on the way, thats all that counts. you will be a brilliant mum just remember that x



Gracey&bump said:


> managed to get through to my doctors today :) although i cant go in to see them til the 28th :( by which time i'll be about 12 weeks :/ that isnt too late is it, i mean my baby should still be healthy even though this will be my first appointment?
> can anyone remember what they're first appointment was like? some reassurance would be good, i dont know why im so worried!
> thanks :)
> xx

nahh it shouldnt be too late, some people dont even find out til beyond 12 weeks so shouldnt matter :) i think i was 6 or 8 weeks at my first appointment, something like that, but i found out when i was 2 weeks gone so there was plenty of time to arrange it and stuff :lol:
try not to worry :) are you in the uk? at the first appointment its normally pretty long, midwife asks you loads of questions about your and FOB's medical history and stuff, probably listen for babys heartbeat :) which should be exciting, give you a load of info to read anddd i cant really remember what else they did... oh i think probably weigh you and measure you and take your blood pressure etc.
hope that helped :p x



trashit said:


> I have a question about birth partners.. Who you all havin?i dont find any1 appropriate othe than FOB but am startin to not want him there.. Plus he mite not be able to make it if its a quick labour.. So anyone?x

i still want FOB to be there, even tho i dont particularly like him as a person its just when we were still together we'd always assume he'd be there and it was like something we shared you know? and now we've broke up i asked his mum if hes gonna be there, in the room, and she said yeah as far as i know he still wants to if you want him there. and i do want him there just because its his son and i want him to meet him the same time i do...
as for mum/best friend, they both said they'd be there if i want them to, but i dont really... they both hate my FOB and vice versa and i dont want them all there cos it'd just be really stressful and awkward, also my best friend is a bit of an attention seeker and i know this sounds crazy but i think she would create some drama to get the spotlight on her. :| god i feel horrible saying that but tbh it is likely to happen..
i wouldnt mind my mum being there cos at least her and FOB can be civil to each other and alot of people on here who have given birth have said they couldn't have done it without their mums and they were amazing and stuff. i dont think FOB will have a clue what to do though :lol:



EmziixBo0o said:


> looks like i better start thinking im having a girl xx

not necessarily, i didnt show when i was where you are :) just had a really hard stomach lol xx

feeling quite good today, FOB's mum came round to bring me a christmas present and said il always be part of the family, which was sweet even tho not true lol
and FOB's cousin also came round this morning to bring me a pram that he had for his son :)
its a mamas and papas aria which are quite nice and has a carseat with it but the pram is the main thing i was looking forward to buying new, i had one picked out and stuff and i much prefer it to the one hes given me.
i know that sounds really ungrateful, do you think it would be pointless to buy the other one too? i have enough money for it and the rest of the stuff that i need, but do you think its a stupid idea? or would it be useful to have 2?
ahhh i dunno! i was really excited about getting the pram id picked out. :blush:
dont get me wrong i really appreciate him giving it to me, was really nice of him, but like its been used and its not the pram id have chosen and according to a few reviews its like really difficult to push around and stuff.
:shrug:
donno what to do
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aha
aww u got a pram thoo!!
least there all helping out + wanting 2 b apart of it..
so u even speak 2 FOB?xxx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> aha
> aww u got a pram thoo!!
> least there all helping out + wanting 2 b apart of it..
> so u even speak 2 FOB?xxx

yer its really nice of them :D
erm no not really, i have met him 3x since we broke up.. once for literally 5 seconds for him to give me a letter that came to his house for me, once for probably about 15mins again for him to give me a letter and then drive me home, and once for maybe an hour? just in town while he did some xmas shopping but we didnt really speak about the baby just small talk really.
other than that hes called me a couple of times to see how im doing but nothing for like a month :shrug: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Dont even talk about BRAS! arrgghhh i give up with them they just hurt me now under my boobs lol so i miswel go comando!  or wear a bakini top might be more comfy haha .. 

And yeah im going to see what happens he might come early january but i just now think ill be over due anyway so it not even matter about my dates in end lmao! im not having hardly any signs either like a show/plug or anything iv had few pains and BH's but nothing major lol got my birthing ball today.. guna pump it up tomorrow eeeeeee haha BOUNCY BOUNCY!!  

And emzii just want till your bump comes like proper bigger i couldnt tell how i was carrying til after my 20 week scan maybe later but thats just me.. but your bump might look like its abit of both at the start i wouldnt go by your bump unles you didnt want to know the sex but you do so hopefully theyll be able to tell you at your scan if baby behaves for you hehe xx*


----------



## Jas029

Gracey&bump said:


> managed to get through to my doctors today :) although i cant go in to see them til the 28th :( by which time i'll be about 12 weeks :/ that isnt too late is it, i mean my baby should still be healthy even though this will be my first appointment?
> can anyone remember what they're first appointment was like? some reassurance would be good, i dont know why im so worried!
> thanks :)
> xx

I didn't have my first appointment til I was 16 weeks..
They took blood pressure/weight asked about medical history (I had my mom there to help me with that as I was clueless)
They did do an exam which was the worst part of it all but we've all done it and you will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> As for EDD changes - MW said that I could expect bubba
> to come around the 9th Feb instead of the 23rd! So I really
> don't know! :shrug:
> She'll come when she wants to! =)

Ahh! No your EDD can't change then you won't be a day ahead of me :cry:

I bet I'd(or him) measure ahead but my doctor doesn't like measure my belly or feel or anything!
We just sit there waiting an hour to go into a room with him for like 3 minutes he listens to the heart beat and asks if I've had any problems (Which at that time I forget everything I wanted to say to him)
And as soon as I say no I'm back out the door and on my way home :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> managed to get through to my doctors today :) although i cant go in to see them til the 28th :( by which time i'll be about 12 weeks :/ that isnt too late is it, i mean my baby should still be healthy even though this will be my first appointment?
> can anyone remember what they're first appointment was like? some reassurance would be good, i dont know why im so worried!
> thanks :)
> xx
> 
> I didn't have my first appointment til I was 16 weeks..
> They took blood pressure/weight asked about medical history (I had my mom there to help me with that as I was clueless)
> They did do an exam which was the worst part of it all but we've all done it and you will be fine :hugs:Click to expand...

I didn't see my doctor till I was 13 weeks:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> As for EDD changes - MW said that I could expect bubba
> to come around the 9th Feb instead of the 23rd! So I really
> don't know! :shrug:
> She'll come when she wants to! =)
> 
> Ahh! No your EDD can't change then you won't be a day ahead of me :cry:
> 
> I bet I'd(or him) measure ahead but my doctor doesn't like measure my belly or feel or anything!
> We just sit there waiting an hour to go into a room with him for like 3 minutes he listens to the heart beat and asks if I've had any problems (Which at that time I forget everything I wanted to say to him)
> And as soon as I say no I'm back out the door and on my way home :dohh:Click to expand...

this is what mine are like as well, My doctor didn't start measure my bump till about 32 weeks? so maybe next doctors appointment you OB will measure you jas.


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> As for EDD changes - MW said that I could expect bubba
> to come around the 9th Feb instead of the 23rd! So I really
> don't know! :shrug:
> She'll come when she wants to! =)
> 
> Ahh! No your EDD can't change then you won't be a day ahead of me :cry:
> 
> I bet I'd(or him) measure ahead but my doctor doesn't like measure my belly or feel or anything!
> We just sit there waiting an hour to go into a room with him for like 3 minutes he listens to the heart beat and asks if I've had any problems (Which at that time I forget everything I wanted to say to him)
> And as soon as I say no I'm back out the door and on my way home :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> this is what mine are like as well, My doctor didn't start measure my bump till about 32 weeks? so maybe next doctors appointment you OB will measure you jas.Click to expand...

Well, He's going to be gone the next 6 weeks for knee surgery and will be back February 1st (Hopefully) so now I'm going to start seeing the other male OB that's in the same office as him and when they scheduled my next visit he was going to be on vacation then.. 
So now I have to go to some assistant person thingy and see him my next appointment.. So if my doctor won't measure my belly maybe the assistant or other doctor will? :shrug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> aha
> aww u got a pram thoo!!
> least there all helping out + wanting 2 b apart of it..
> so u even speak 2 FOB?xxx
> 
> yer its really nice of them :D
> erm no not really, i have met him 3x since we broke up.. once for literally 5 seconds for him to give me a letter that came to his house for me, once for probably about 15mins again for him to give me a letter and then drive me home, and once for maybe an hour? just in town while he did some xmas shopping but we didnt really speak about the baby just small talk really.
> other than that hes called me a couple of times to see how im doing but nothing for like a month :shrug: xxClick to expand...

yer it is nice.. kierans family wont actuli help it will be more my family than anything =\
arrr man only 3 times .. if he going 2 be there at the birth?x


----------



## 18NPregnant

i am not sure why i am so upset bout this. but here it is my lo's possible father and i broke up b4 and one of his main reasons was because he did not want somebody who was tied down with a kid. well i checked on his account on a dating site today adn seen that he was talking to all these single mothers and wanted to date them. im just confused as to what i did wrong and how i am so different to tehm. i am so upset and i dont need this stress and neitehr does my little man. what do i do???


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i hope the baby behaves for me bec lmao xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

18NPregnant said:


> i am not sure why i am so upset bout this. but here it is my lo's possible father and i broke up b4 and one of his main reasons was because he did not want somebody who was tied down with a kid. well i checked on his account on a dating site today adn seen that he was talking to all these single mothers and wanted to date them. im just confused as to what i did wrong and how i am so different to tehm. i am so upset and i dont need this stress and neitehr does my little man. what do i do???

just try to relax hun, theres not much you can do if he doesn't want to be with you, you'll be okay on your own if you have to be :thumbup:


----------



## 18NPregnant

PreggoEggo said:


> 18NPregnant said:
> 
> 
> i am not sure why i am so upset bout this. but here it is my lo's possible father and i broke up b4 and one of his main reasons was because he did not want somebody who was tied down with a kid. well i checked on his account on a dating site today adn seen that he was talking to all these single mothers and wanted to date them. im just confused as to what i did wrong and how i am so different to tehm. i am so upset and i dont need this stress and neitehr does my little man. what do i do???
> 
> just try to relax hun, theres not much you can do if he doesn't want to be with you, you'll be okay on your own if you have to be :thumbup:Click to expand...

thank u


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> i hope the baby behaves for me bec lmao xx

*I dont know if they re-scan you if they cant see i think they do but i think the scan is just to check everythings okay as in all the organs are there etc .. the gender is just like a bonus if you get what i mean.. but hopefully your little one will be a poser like mine was with legs wide open  x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

18NPregnant said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18NPregnant said:
> 
> 
> i am not sure why i am so upset bout this. but here it is my lo's possible father and i broke up b4 and one of his main reasons was because he did not want somebody who was tied down with a kid. well i checked on his account on a dating site today adn seen that he was talking to all these single mothers and wanted to date them. im just confused as to what i did wrong and how i am so different to tehm. i am so upset and i dont need this stress and neitehr does my little man. what do i do???
> 
> just try to relax hun, theres not much you can do if he doesn't want to be with you, you'll be okay on your own if you have to be :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thank uClick to expand...

your welcome, don't worry everything will work out the way it should be:)



STM ladies - I posted on update on my mom troubles in our other chat page.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> i hope the baby behaves for me bec lmao xx
> 
> *I dont know if they re-scan you if they cant see i think they do but i think the scan is just to check everythings okay as in all the organs are there etc .. the gender is just like a bonus if you get what i mean.. but hopefully your little one will be a poser like mine was with legs wide open  x*Click to expand...

Not long now then ;) hehe!!! xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

18NPregnant said:


> i am not sure why i am so upset bout this. but here it is my lo's possible father and i broke up b4 and one of his main reasons was because he did not want somebody who was tied down with a kid. well i checked on his account on a dating site today adn seen that he was talking to all these single mothers and wanted to date them. im just confused as to what i did wrong and how i am so different to tehm. i am so upset and i dont need this stress and neitehr does my little man. what do i do???

Stress definitely isn't good for you or your LO so just try and relax for now. Unfortunately it's a huge mystery as to how the male mind works and most of what they do doesn't ever make much sense. :dohh: I'm sure you did nothing wrong hun. Just hang in there :hugs:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Really wanna slap FOB right now! He had his new gf text me and tell me that I "should have gotten rid of his MISTAKE because he's never going to want it or me" I couldn't believe him! First of all, how dare him call our child a mistake! And second of all if he has something to say to me then HE needs to say it not his new little gf. :growlmad: Maybe I'm just overreacting but if it wasn't for the fact I have no way to get to him, I would slap him so hard! :growlmad:
Sorry for the rant


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> Really wanna slap FOB right now! He had his new gf text me and tell me that I "should have gotten rid of his MISTAKE because he's never going to want it or me" I couldn't believe him! First of all, how dare him call our child a mistake! And second of all if he has something to say to me then HE needs to say it not his new little gf. :growlmad: Maybe I'm just overreacting but if it wasn't for the fact I have no way to get to him, I would slap him so hard! :growlmad:
> Sorry for the rant

Omg
who is she 2 even text yu
and 2 say that
well hun u r better of with out him
all u need is ur LO!
let her have him..
he wil soon realise and be crawling back!xxxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Really wanna slap FOB right now! He had his new gf text me and tell me that I "should have gotten rid of his MISTAKE because he's never going to want it or me" I couldn't believe him! First of all, how dare him call our child a mistake! And second of all if he has something to say to me then HE needs to say it not his new little gf. :growlmad: Maybe I'm just overreacting but if it wasn't for the fact I have no way to get to him, I would slap him so hard! :growlmad:
> Sorry for the rant
> 
> Omg
> who is she 2 even text yu
> and 2 say that
> well hun u r better of with out him
> all u need is ur LO!
> let her have him..
> he wil soon realise and be crawling back!xxxxClick to expand...

She USED to be one of my best friends, this summer when FOB and I were still together, I had his phone while he was driving and she sent him a text asking what she had to do to get him to take her on his boat and then sent him some well, exposing pictures, so needless to say we haven't been friends since. And I hope that's true, I feel like I'm failing my LO by not trying harder to make it work between FOB and I.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Really wanna slap FOB right now! He had his new gf text me and tell me that I "should have gotten rid of his MISTAKE because he's never going to want it or me" I couldn't believe him! First of all, how dare him call our child a mistake! And second of all if he has something to say to me then HE needs to say it not his new little gf. :growlmad: Maybe I'm just overreacting but if it wasn't for the fact I have no way to get to him, I would slap him so hard! :growlmad:
> Sorry for the rant
> 
> Omg
> who is she 2 even text yu
> and 2 say that
> well hun u r better of with out him
> all u need is ur LO!
> let her have him..
> he wil soon realise and be crawling back!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> She USED to be one of my best friends, this summer when FOB and I were still together, I had his phone while he was driving and she sent him a text asking what she had to do to get him to take her on his boat and then sent him some well, exposing pictures, so needless to say we haven't been friends since. And I hope that's true, I feel like I'm failing my LO by not trying harder to make it work between FOB and I.Click to expand...

yur not failing LO he is.. hes was having it off with ur best friend
u r better off alone
shes just jealous
was u pregnant when this happened?x


----------



## stuffymuffy

I think I was about 2 weeks along (but I didn't know it at the time) I can't believe him! Of all the girls to hook up with he chooses her! And he has no problem flaunting it in front of in school. I would like to give him and her a good slap.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

just show them how much better yu are .. try and act like u r not bothered about them
even if u are xx


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> I think I was about 2 weeks along (but I didn't know it at the time) I can't believe him! Of all the girls to hook up with he chooses her! And he has no problem flaunting it in front of in school. I would like to give him and her a good slap.

Go for it! :thumbup:

Ok.. Might not be the best advice..
I give bad advice when the hormones are pumping :haha:


----------



## Gracey&bump

yeah i am in the uk :)
will it be my blood pressure they take, or my actual blood?
im nervous but looking forward to it now, especially if i get to hear baby's heartbeat :D
xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

heartbeat is amazingg!!
where u from grace x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> I think I was about 2 weeks along (but I didn't know it at the time) I can't believe him! Of all the girls to hook up with he chooses her! And he has no problem flaunting it in front of in school. I would like to give him and her a good slap.
> 
> Go for it! :thumbup:
> 
> Ok.. Might not be the best advice..
> I give bad advice when the hormones are pumping :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds like good advice to me :haha: I can blame it on the hormones! :haha:


----------



## memysonand3

goodness stuffy i am soory he is being a dick and she has NO right to tell you that she needs to shut her mouth jared(my ex and FOB'S) had his ex do the same thing and i did slap her and then she asked me how could i possibley be pregnant with his children i wanted to ask her do you know what sex is naturally for hunny if not you shouldnt be having it oi i think you need to put her in her place and tell her he obviously wanted you at one point in time and that he thurally enjoyed being in you so he needs to stand up and be a man about his so called mistake he like having sex so he should have been more precautious and now he can pay child support if he doesnt want to be a true father


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ar girls any of u on here
i cnt sleep lmaoo xx


----------



## memysonand3

im here im here lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

thank god
u al ready now ? xx


----------



## memysonand3

oh man i am getting extreamly nervus but yep i am sooooo ready to have these little ones =)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

u got cots n stuff now, did ur community give u much x


----------



## memysonand3

i have som cribs and i have carseats and i have some girl clothes it is just the diapers and things like that i am worried about but i shouldnt be


----------



## EmziixBo0o

it wil get sorted hun
im gna try get my head down now xxxx <3


----------



## Jas029

I'm here!
Just got done eating :blush:


----------



## memysonand3

lol jas that is what i am doing too and shame on you its like 9 over there tsk tsk lol


----------



## Jas029

It just turned 8
Only an hour difference :blush:


----------



## memysonand3

ohhhh ok lol and i was sooo kidding i eat all night lol my first food starts at ten in the morn when i wake up it is just an apple so that i can take my meds and then about 1 or 2 i eat something lol then about now i will eat something than maybe in an hour or two i will eat again not to mention i have a mid day snack and an evening snack


----------



## Jas029

Yeah being pregnant I find lots of small meals through out the day are better then 3 average to big ones a day..
I snack alot through out the day and usually have 2 average sized meals... it varies..


----------



## memysonand3

yep same here sorry i havent been getting right back my cp isnt showing new messages so i have to keep reloading the pages lol


----------



## Jas029

I'm kinda in and out as well with talking to dad and watching tv and such :haha:

Since it's just us we could always just text =P


----------



## memysonand3

sounds good to me


----------



## stuffymuffy

memysonand3 said:


> goodness stuffy i am soory he is being a dick and she has NO right to tell you that she needs to shut her mouth jared(my ex and FOB'S) had his ex do the same thing and i did slap her and then she asked me how could i possibley be pregnant with his children i wanted to ask her do you know what sex is naturally for hunny if not you shouldnt be having it oi i think you need to put her in her place and tell her he obviously wanted you at one point in time and that he thurally enjoyed being in you so he needs to stand up and be a man about his so called mistake he like having sex so he should have been more precautious and now he can pay child support if he doesnt want to be a true father

Aw I'm sorry to hear you have a FOB who is a jerk too. I told her off and she had the nerve to call me immature and that it was all my responsibility to make sure that things like this didn't happen :dohh: I was so fumed! I have no idea how she can act like, we used to best friends not even 6 months ago! I'm a little afraid to go after child support from him, I don't need it financially but if he isn't going to take responsibility by being there for his child then I figure thats the least he can do. But when his mom found out that I was pregnant she left me a lovely message saying that I had ruined her son's life etc. and that if I kept it she would take my child and make sure I never saw it. I know that she really can't do this, but I know that she would try to prove that I was an unfit parent etc. and get my LO taken away. But my LO will be more than provided for so I don't really think she has much to go on, but it still scares me a little but :blush:


----------



## stuffymuffy

This is quite random but we finally have some snow which hopefully means a white Christmas!:happydance:


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> This is quite random but we finally have some snow which hopefully means a white Christmas!:happydance:

Aww, Yay!
It's been raining here the last two days straight and hasn't been cold enough for snow or ice...
Looks like a very wet and muddy xmas for me this year


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

We had snow Friday last week and a few odd showers of snow here
and there. It's still on the ground but really compact and icy! I get so
scared I'm gonna slip over! :nope:

Jas - Don't worry about my EDD changing, we're still bump buddies! :thumbup:
We'll just have to see!! :winkwink:

Anyone's LO breech? :( Mine is atm and her head keeps going under my ribs
and making me need to gasp for air!! Not to mention the pressure makes me
feel like my ribs are going to BREAK!! :nope:
&& to top all that, my bladder and "bits" :blush: are being used to kick!! :nope:
Bubba kicks on inner the cervix isn't nicee!!! :nope:
Hope she turns around! (She's got ages to but if shes anything like me and FOB
then she'll be as stubborn as a muel! :haha:)

Happy Christmas Eve Everyone! :hugs:
. . . . . although I'm really not sure why I'm awake at this time! :haha:

Memysonand3 - Not long now babe!! Still thinking of you and bubba girls! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> We had snow Friday last week and a few odd showers of snow here
> and there. It's still on the ground but really compact and icy! I get so
> scared I'm gonna slip over! :nope:
> 
> Jas - Don't worry about my EDD changing, we're still bump buddies! :thumbup:
> We'll just have to see!! :winkwink:
> 
> Anyone's LO breech? :( Mine is atm and her head keeps going under my ribs
> and making me need to gasp for air!! Not to mention the pressure makes me
> feel like my ribs are going to BREAK!! :nope:
> && to top all that, my bladder and "bits" :blush: are being used to kick!! :nope:
> Bubba kicks on inner the cervix isn't nicee!!! :nope:
> Hope she turns around! (She's got ages to but if shes anything like me and FOB
> then she'll be as stubborn as a muel! :haha:)
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve Everyone! :hugs:
> . . . . . although I'm really not sure why I'm awake at this time! :haha:
> 
> Memysonand3 - Not long now babe!! Still thinking of you and bubba girls! :hugs:
> 
> xXx

I was wondering why you were up this early! :haha: Still just 1AM here
Riley's head down but it just means he hiccups on my pelvic bone and constantly has his feet up in my ribs!
I get the breathing problem to sometimes I just feel like I can't breathe at all!
It helps for me if I like bend over some and just gasp for air basically :haha:
His heads pushing down on my bladder alot though so it's not like kicks though I think it's worse because his head just stays there and just pushes down on it more and more and I'll pee and right after I pee I still feel like I have to go! :haha:
I have Ashley's number she's gonna text me and keep me updated on everything friday so I'll try and get on and tell you girls whats happening!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Happy Xmas Eve everyone


----------



## Jas029

Yay! :happydance:
I know I'm not going to get anything good this year because I had no idea what I wanted so I think I'm looking forward to Ashley's girls coming then xmas itself! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If your LO is still breech abit later on i think your midwife will talk about trying to turn her but some people find it painful  but she might turn on her self hopefully.. wel i think the pains would be the same either way  im getting pains in my lala and thats not fun at all lol hes pushing himself further down! good but its not comfy haha.. i never experianced kicks in my ribs lol hes always got his feet up near his head so i get kicks in my sides lol! 

And Happy christmas eve everyone  
if i go by 15th january im full term tomorrow!!  but then again if i go by 22nd im not till new years day heehee! 
xx*


----------



## stuffymuffy

Happy Christmas eve everyone!


----------



## memysonand3

aww thanks girls and Merry christmas eve and stuffy his mom can go to hell that is what jareds mom said to me and well he is the one who screwd up his life and she was such a bitch to me then i had my son and she compleately changed she begged jared not to get a paternaty test done... she would have to pay for it... cole was obviously jareds child and i didnt want to file for childsupport but i have my son on stated health insurance and you have to file for it to continue to get the help =/

BECYBOO either way ily lol congrats on being term lol


----------



## memysonand3

mummtobe thank you i am so excited it is like a matter of hours now but sadly tonight as of midnight i wont be able to eat OR drink anything which doesnt work becuase i get so damn dehydrated so they are giving me an IV tonight and i have to get up super early =( buttt i am soooooooo excited that im almost done lol =) cant wait to show you all pictures when i can lol


----------



## Gracey&bump

Emz- im from lincoln :)
well near there....
xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

memysonand3 said:


> aww thanks girls and Merry christmas eve and stuffy his mom can go to hell that is what jareds mom said to me and well he is the one who screwd up his life and she was such a bitch to me then i had my son and she compleately changed she begged jared not to get a paternaty test done... she would have to pay for it... cole was obviously jareds child and i didnt want to file for childsupport but i have my son on stated health insurance and you have to file for it to continue to get the help =/
> 
> BECYBOO either way ily lol congrats on being term lol

* 
im getting worried now cause alot of january babys have come early and im starting to get weird feelings down below and alot of BH's 
Good luck for tomorrow if i dont get to speak to you again cause time difference and everything but ill be on tomorrow and look out for updates 
xxx *


----------



## Jas029

Becy you just like to confuse us! :haha:
Happy maybe almost full term then? :shrug:

I keep getting these weird almost burning painful sensations between my womanly bits and my bump... I don't know what it is but it just really hurts sometimes and there's nothing I can do to make it go away :cry:


----------



## Jas029

AHH!!
I just realized I'm in my second to last square!! :shock:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Becy you just like to confuse us! :haha:
> Happy maybe almost full term then? :shrug:
> 
> I keep getting these weird almost burning painful sensations between my womanly bits and my bump... I don't know what it is but it just really hurts sometimes and there's nothing I can do to make it go away :cry:

*
its not my fault he might be early cause hes measuring big! lol 
and congrats on 2nd to last box 

xx*


----------



## memysonand3

lol aww girls you are great as for the burning i have no clue maybe you have a UTI they are horriable i got them in the beginging oh my pregnancy with these little girls and that is what it felt like to me soooo idk and congrats on 2nd to last box hunn cant wait to celebrate the last box with you miss 

beccyboo idk to say lol you are one that is keeping us on out toes lol but heck its good i am so ecxited i have gotten to chat with you lot it makes me feel better to have support and friends even if you guys are all around the world or country you have made this pregnancy easier for me because i dont relly have friends so being able to get on here and chat wit you all is so nice it makes me less lonely love you all like sisters


----------



## Becyboo__x

*

It sucks that we dont live close or anything if we did all live same or simler area we all could of met up and gone places with our LO's ! and your all really nice people! iv lost alot of my friends im glad i came on here tbh if i told any of my friends and stuff that i came on here they would find it strange cause im talking to people i dont know and stuff but im not bothered it makes me happy and least we can relate to each other ! were all long lost sisters really  xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hope you still come on here after youve had your LO's sometime aswell Ashley! i know youll be mega busy and everything but cant lose you from STM's xx*


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> lol aww girls you are great as for the burning i have no clue maybe you have a UTI they are horriable i got them in the beginging oh my pregnancy with these little girls and that is what it felt like to me soooo idk and congrats on 2nd to last box hunn cant wait to celebrate the last box with you miss
> 
> beccyboo idk to say lol you are one that is keeping us on out toes lol but heck its good i am so ecxited i have gotten to chat with you lot it makes me feel better to have support and friends even if you guys are all around the world or country you have made this pregnancy easier for me because i dont relly have friends so being able to get on here and chat wit you all is so nice it makes me less lonely love you all like sisters

Awww :hugs:
I feel the same way, I don't have any friends IRL really.. just family and they drive me nuts so it's good to be able to get away from the madness and talk to you girls :)

Also it's not when I pee.. It's just really random and it almost feels like the L/O's head pressing up against it or something? I don't know it seems more of a burning sensation luckily I only get it maybe like once a week at random but I'm just really curious to what it is!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I duno what it is or id help out lol! not had burning as such iv had tingling and weird feeling in my lady part lol but i know thats his head cause hes engaged or engaging more! lol maybe yours has started to engage Jas? cant think what else it could be  .. im now getting period like pains  hope they go cause dont want this all tomorrow haha and heartburn is slowly returning  hate it so much! xx*


----------



## memysonand3

ohhhho period like pains maybe your baby and mine will be born on the same day that would be extreamly exciting lol but just because we want your little bub to cook more i will pray that that stops so that you will have a big healthy baby


----------



## Jas029

My best guess is it's his head engaging because I don't know what it would be and I know he's head down now :shrug:
It definitely feels really weird and some what tingly but it's a painful tingle for sure


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel if i am 37 weeks tomoz least im full term! .. the pains have got worse  it actually feels like upset stomach! and period pains and i know there bad signs cause someone was saying contraction feel like a bad stomach bug? hes kicking my belly though and making it 10x worse  .. it might go soon im hoping.. my sister thinks hes going to come tomorrow aswell think shes jynxed me!

Ill just say if anything does happen (not like it will) ill most likly update my facebook if not ill be texting Emzi xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> My best guess is it's his head engaging because I don't know what it would be and I know he's head down now :shrug:
> It definitely feels really weird and some what tingly but it's a painful tingle for sure

*Yeah sounds like hes putting pressure on you and wriggling around hell proberley be engaged but just on the brim .. i got shooting pains alot to start with and they were painful made me jump sometimes lol.. xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

happy last box bec
finally there ;) xxx


----------



## memysonand3

aww that would be so cool though becy for us to have our bbys the same day dont you think i do


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> Really wanna slap FOB right now! He had his new gf text me and tell me that I "should have gotten rid of his MISTAKE because he's never going to want it or me" I couldn't believe him! First of all, how dare him call our child a mistake! And second of all if he has something to say to me then HE needs to say it not his new little gf. :growlmad: Maybe I'm just overreacting but if it wasn't for the fact I have no way to get to him, I would slap him so hard! :growlmad:
> Sorry for the rant

:shock: i am so shocked thats terrible who the f*ck do they think they are??? you're not overreacting!! at all!! i'd freaking castrate him



stuffymuffy said:


> She USED to be one of my best friends, this summer when FOB and I were still together, I had his phone while he was driving and she sent him a text asking what she had to do to get him to take her on his boat and then sent him some well, exposing pictures, so needless to say we haven't been friends since. And I hope that's true, I feel like I'm failing my LO by not trying harder to make it work between FOB and I.

:shock::huh: even more shocked! what a weird little sket!
and if that is just a UK word then it means a dirty slag basically :rofl:
emphasis on the 'dirty' ;)
aghhh some people have no dignity
just be glad you're rid of them both!



Gracey&bump said:


> yeah i am in the uk :)
> will it be my blood pressure they take, or my actual blood?
> im nervous but looking forward to it now, especially if i get to hear baby's heartbeat :D
> xxx

just blood pressure on first appointment probably, but then blood later on, and then a few more times throughout the pregnancy. i HATE having blood taken but its fine really, it doesnt last long and i just stare at a spot on the wall and put mind over matter ;) haha.
hope you do get to hear babys heartbeat :D:D it sounds like a train or a horse galloping, some people say you can tell whether its a boy or girl depending on which it sounds more like...... but mine sounded pretty much like both of them :shrug: lol
i hope it all goes well for you!xxx



Becyboo__x said:


> *were all long lost sisters really  xx*

yessss we are ;) xx




*ITS CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!! 
ahhhhhh exciting!! 
Ashley!! i'll be thinking of you come 7pm here  hope it goes brilliant!

everyone have a wonderful day 

ok went a bit overboard there xx*


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> ok went a bit overboard there ;)xx

Just a tad.. Merry xmas though! Just a little over 5 hours til xmas here :happydance:


----------



## memysonand3

oh boy girls i am so full and to think i wont eat solid food for at least a day and ahalf from midnight tonight =( lol i am rediculus i am sad that i dont get to eat when normally i am sad that i cant stop eating well girls i am logging off for the night will talk to you as soon as ican =)))) hopefully the next time i talk i will be in recovery and have three little girls born =D 

merry christmas


----------



## Jas029

memysonand3 said:


> oh boy girls i am so full and to think i wont eat solid food for at least a day and ahalf from midnight tonight =( lol i am rediculus i am sad that i dont get to eat when normally i am sad that i cant stop eating well girls i am logging off for the night will talk to you as soon as ican =)))) hopefully the next time i talk i will be in recovery and have three little girls born =D
> 
> merry christmas

:hugs: text me when you can tomorrow


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Merry christmas everyone !*​


----------



## memysonand3

merry

christmas!!!!!!!!!!!<3<3<3


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Merry Christmas!
good luck memysonand3!<3333


----------



## annawrigley

ive had an awful christmas tbh
any news from ashley? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Mines been pretty boring 

And no Jas isnt online she only went in at midday her time so she will most likly not text Jas til like 1-2 hours after maybe longer xx*


----------



## annawrigley

ah okay
FOB rang me at 4am this morning drunk to ask if i would meet up with him and his new gf "because chances are she'll have to see noah at some point"
i was like "why will she? you're not even having him on his own for a long while so we dont need to talk about this now at all"
and he just kept going on and on and wouldnt leave it so i just agreed to meet them on wednesday in the end. he was blabbing on saying how "if i ever need him he'll be round straightaway" and all this bullshit i know he doesnt mean because he just fucking ignores me when hes sober and doesnt give a shit about me at all. he was like "vicky (his new gf) really cares about you" and i said oh yeah sure and he was like "no she does, she cares alot more than i do"
i was like wtf? how is that meant to make me feel good?
hes like "only reason i ring you to check how you are is cos she tells me i should"
:growlmad: i hate him and hes pretty much ruined my christmas cos i was so tired and cranky all day (had like 4 hours sleep thanks to him) and couldnt stop thinking bout what he'd said. hmmm :(
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I wouldnt of answered but thats probs cause i have my phone on silent at night lol but 4am! i think i would of just left it anyway  .. but anyway he has no right to say that about Noah seeing his girlfriend she wouldnt see him if you didnt want it that way he would have to have supervised visits or whatever if you wanted him to see him and everything on his own .. and IF he thought it wasnt right and took you to court he wouldnt stand much chance they most likly would say he can only see him on his own or have to have scheduled times and if he didnt stick to them he would just not get access.. and you dont have to meet him and his gf i wouldnt it seems abit odd like you have to go and see them and sort it all out now when like you said he wont be having him till hes older! just like fob to Jace wont be having him on his self till hes at least 1 .. but luckily fob hasnt got a new gf so i feel more like he can have him and he comes over and everything  .. lucky your fobs girlfriend is being 'nice' if she actually is and she means it cause most are bitchs and proper make everything worse.. i couldnt let my kid near fob with another gf just for the fact im so scared of missing something and like first word or when they first say 'mummy' i dont want him to think someone else is there mum that would make me fuming!  

Sorry you had such a shitty day because of him he needs to sort his head out and grow up! x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats Ashley 3 healthy little girls 
xx*


----------



## annawrigley

yep huge congratulations ashley :D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its making me so excited about mine arriving now! was only other week we was all talking about how we cant wait for the triplets to come and now there here! its mad xx*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Its making me so excited about mine arriving now! was only other week we was all talking about how we cant wait for the triplets to come and now there here! its mad xx*

i know its flown! wont be long before we're all saying the same about jace ahh its so exciting :D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I just want him now lol but i dont exactly want him to be premature id rather him go all way to 40 weeks but i just want to hold him and be a mummy  xx*


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> ah okay
> FOB rang me at 4am this morning drunk to ask if i would meet up with him and his new gf "because chances are she'll have to see noah at some point"
> i was like "why will she? you're not even having him on his own for a long while so we dont need to talk about this now at all"
> and he just kept going on and on and wouldnt leave it so i just agreed to meet them on wednesday in the end. he was blabbing on saying how "if i ever need him he'll be round straightaway" and all this bullshit i know he doesnt mean because he just fucking ignores me when hes sober and doesnt give a shit about me at all. he was like "vicky (his new gf) really cares about you" and i said oh yeah sure and he was like "no she does, she cares alot more than i do"
> i was like wtf? how is that meant to make me feel good?
> hes like "only reason i ring you to check how you are is cos she tells me i should"
> :growlmad: i hate him and hes pretty much ruined my christmas cos i was so tired and cranky all day (had like 4 hours sleep thanks to him) and couldnt stop thinking bout what he'd said. hmmm :(
> xx

What nerve he has! Who sees your son is up to you, and you don't have any reason to meet his girlfriend unless YOU want too. And why would he tell you that about his gf caring more about you than he does :dohh: sounds like he needs to grow up a bit. What a jerk :growlmad: 
I hope your day has gotten a little better :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *I just want him now lol but i dont exactly want him to be premature id rather him go all way to 40 weeks but i just want to hold him and be a mummy  xx*

You already ARE a mommy!


----------



## stuffymuffy

So there is this guy that I started seeing about a month after FOB and I broke up(around the beginning of November), I told him I was pregnant right from the start and he was okay with it, I had worked with him all summer at a music store so he knew the whole situation, and wasn't thrilled by the fact I was having another guy's baby but was willing to still give a relationship a try. Anyway, after about three weeks he told me that it was just too weird that I was pregnant with another guy's baby and it was just too much for him to deal with. Well I ran into him the other day at the music store and he texted me that night and said he had acted immaturely and missed me and wanted to try "us" again. I haven't really answered him. I really like him, he's really sweet, respectful and all that good stuff lol But Idk if I should be dating, FOB would flip if he found out and although I don't really care what he thinks I still feel bad and I have no idea why lol what do you ladies think?


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becyboo__x said:


> *I just want him now lol but i dont exactly want him to be premature id rather him go all way to 40 weeks but i just want to hold him and be a mummy  xx*

I agree with what Jas said, you already are a mummy! :happydance:


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> So there is this guy that I started seeing about a month after FOB and I broke up(around the beginning of November), I told him I was pregnant right from the start and he was okay with it, I had worked with him all summer at a music store so he knew the whole situation, and wasn't thrilled by the fact I was having another guy's baby but was willing to still give a relationship a try. Anyway, after about three weeks he told me that it was just too weird that I was pregnant with another guy's baby and it was just too much for him to deal with. Well I ran into him the other day at the music store and he texted me that night and said he had acted immaturely and missed me and wanted to try "us" again. I haven't really answered him. I really like him, he's really sweet, respectful and all that good stuff lol But Idk if I should be dating, FOB would flip if he found out and although I don't really care what he thinks I still feel bad and I have no idea why lol what do you ladies think?

Maybe just try taking things slow and starting out more like "close friends"?
I can sorta understand with the FOB I'm afraid to even try to date anyone else because I know that he would be heart broken because he thinks once I have Riley and my hormones arent nuts I'll fall back inlove with him or something.. -Sigh- Poor guy..
Anyway, It's not really a SHOULD thing it's all do you want to.
If you do I say go for it I wouldn't worry about the FOB flipping. He had his chance he can't think your gonna stay single forever just for him!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> So there is this guy that I started seeing about a month after FOB and I broke up(around the beginning of November), I told him I was pregnant right from the start and he was okay with it, I had worked with him all summer at a music store so he knew the whole situation, and wasn't thrilled by the fact I was having another guy's baby but was willing to still give a relationship a try. Anyway, after about three weeks he told me that it was just too weird that I was pregnant with another guy's baby and it was just too much for him to deal with. Well I ran into him the other day at the music store and he texted me that night and said he had acted immaturely and missed me and wanted to try "us" again. I haven't really answered him. I really like him, he's really sweet, respectful and all that good stuff lol But Idk if I should be dating, FOB would flip if he found out and although I don't really care what he thinks I still feel bad and I have no idea why lol what do you ladies think?
> 
> Maybe just try taking things slow and starting out more like "close friends"?
> I can sorta understand with the FOB I'm afraid to even try to date anyone else because I know that he would be heart broken because he thinks once I have Riley and my hormones arent nuts I'll fall back inlove with him or something.. -Sigh- Poor guy..
> Anyway, It's not really a SHOULD thing it's all do you want to.
> If you do I say go for it I wouldn't worry about the FOB flipping. He had his chance he can't think your gonna stay single forever just for him!Click to expand...

I really want to but I feel like I should only be worrying about LO right now, obviously when LO is born I'll barely have to time to do school work let alone spend time with him, so whats the point of starting a relationship that's going to end? Ugh Idk :dohh: And I don't think FOB wants me, he just doesn't want anyone else to have me. Which is really irritating :growlmad:


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> So there is this guy that I started seeing about a month after FOB and I broke up(around the beginning of November), I told him I was pregnant right from the start and he was okay with it, I had worked with him all summer at a music store so he knew the whole situation, and wasn't thrilled by the fact I was having another guy's baby but was willing to still give a relationship a try. Anyway, after about three weeks he told me that it was just too weird that I was pregnant with another guy's baby and it was just too much for him to deal with. Well I ran into him the other day at the music store and he texted me that night and said he had acted immaturely and missed me and wanted to try "us" again. I haven't really answered him. I really like him, he's really sweet, respectful and all that good stuff lol But Idk if I should be dating, FOB would flip if he found out and although I don't really care what he thinks I still feel bad and I have no idea why lol what do you ladies think?
> 
> Maybe just try taking things slow and starting out more like "close friends"?
> I can sorta understand with the FOB I'm afraid to even try to date anyone else because I know that he would be heart broken because he thinks once I have Riley and my hormones arent nuts I'll fall back inlove with him or something.. -Sigh- Poor guy..
> Anyway, It's not really a SHOULD thing it's all do you want to.
> If you do I say go for it I wouldn't worry about the FOB flipping. He had his chance he can't think your gonna stay single forever just for him!Click to expand...
> 
> I really want to but I feel like I should only be worrying about LO right now, obviously when LO is born I'll barely have to time to do school work let alone spend time with him, so whats the point of starting a relationship that's going to end? Ugh Idk :dohh: And I don't think FOB wants me, he just doesn't want anyone else to have me. Which is really irritating :growlmad:Click to expand...

Many women started dating another guy while pregnant and stayed with them even after giving birth and everything and some how they manage :shrug:
And like I said, he can't expect you to stay single forever just because of him.
I'm not looking for another guy because I WANT to just focus on my L/O but then again I'm sure if I ran into a guy I really liked I'd feel different
If you want to date then you should, Your L/O will get all the attention they need still and you won't feel so lonely before and after your L/O comes..
And if it doesn't work out it doesn't work out. 
It's just not meant to be? :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> So there is this guy that I started seeing about a month after FOB and I broke up(around the beginning of November), I told him I was pregnant right from the start and he was okay with it, I had worked with him all summer at a music store so he knew the whole situation, and wasn't thrilled by the fact I was having another guy's baby but was willing to still give a relationship a try. Anyway, after about three weeks he told me that it was just too weird that I was pregnant with another guy's baby and it was just too much for him to deal with. Well I ran into him the other day at the music store and he texted me that night and said he had acted immaturely and missed me and wanted to try "us" again. I haven't really answered him. I really like him, he's really sweet, respectful and all that good stuff lol But Idk if I should be dating, FOB would flip if he found out and although I don't really care what he thinks I still feel bad and I have no idea why lol what do you ladies think?
> 
> Maybe just try taking things slow and starting out more like "close friends"?
> I can sorta understand with the FOB I'm afraid to even try to date anyone else because I know that he would be heart broken because he thinks once I have Riley and my hormones arent nuts I'll fall back inlove with him or something.. -Sigh- Poor guy..
> Anyway, It's not really a SHOULD thing it's all do you want to.
> If you do I say go for it I wouldn't worry about the FOB flipping. He had his chance he can't think your gonna stay single forever just for him!Click to expand...
> 
> I really want to but I feel like I should only be worrying about LO right now, obviously when LO is born I'll barely have to time to do school work let alone spend time with him, so whats the point of starting a relationship that's going to end? Ugh Idk :dohh: And I don't think FOB wants me, he just doesn't want anyone else to have me. Which is really irritating :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Many women started dating another guy while pregnant and stayed with them even after giving birth and everything and some how they manage :shrug:
> And like I said, he can't expect you to stay single forever just because of him.
> I'm not looking for another guy because I WANT to just focus on my L/O but then again I'm sure if I ran into a guy I really liked I'd feel different
> If you want to date then you should, Your L/O will get all the attention they need still and you won't feel so lonely before and after your L/O comes..
> And if it doesn't work out it doesn't work out.
> It's just not meant to be? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm gonna jump in on this.lol
I would try to go on a date with him, and see how it goes
he may remember that "it was too weird" for him,
this nothing wrong with dating while pregnant or after as long as it doesn't take attention away from LO
If I met someone who I thought was the right person for me I would date again, but I haven't met anyone worth my time, cause I feel my standards are higher nowlol! 
anyway good luck hun, and just as jas said, if it doesnt work out oh well.


----------



## stuffymuffy

I think both of you are right, we need to start out slow. I'm gonna tell him we need to be just friends for a little while longer before we start to actually "date" again. I don't want to get too attached and then have him get all weirded out again. My main focus is my LO and not him and I think he needs to get used to that idea before we start a relationship. 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *I just want him now lol but i dont exactly want him to be premature id rather him go all way to 40 weeks but i just want to hold him and be a mummy  xx*
> 
> You already ARE a mommy!Click to expand...




stuffymuffy said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *I just want him now lol but i dont exactly want him to be premature id rather him go all way to 40 weeks but i just want to hold him and be a mummy  xx*
> 
> I agree with what Jas said, you already are a mummy! :happydance:Click to expand...

*LOL i know but i mean like to hold him and everything make it seem more real  xx*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

. . . babe, remember - there's no harm in someone wanting to remind you how special you are. 
Take things slow and see how it goes! :thumbup: xox


----------



## annawrigley

FOB rang me last night and said "i made a massive mistake about us"

so confused right now :| im sure hes just trying to mess with my head


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ohhhhh. . . How you feeling babe? 
A bit confused about everything?
Reckon he'd be a good daddy to baby Noah if he came back? :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Also updated main page for memysonand3! :thumbup:

So proud of you Ashley! <3
Your girls are gorgeous.

xXx


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> FOB rang me last night and said "i made a massive mistake about us"
> 
> so confused right now :| im sure hes just trying to mess with my head

aww hun, I hope he's not just trying to mess with your head. You deserve way better than that! :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

turns out he was trying to mess with my head, i asked him today what that was all about and he claims he cant remember what he said :shrug: so i think i'll just leave it, i really dont want him back anyway.. was just tempting for a second. lol
and yeah sophie i think he'll be a good dad but i think it will all be much better if we stay apart. :thumbup: we dont work well together lol
xx


----------



## trashit

:hi: girlies!!i keep meaning to keep up on ere but its so goddam hard!! Did any1 check out the sales?? I went yest with my cousins, had a reli nice day and got some beaut stuff. Couldnt resist buying a bit for Dex, got him a snoopy raincoat, thumper shoes and a top and hat so once again mr man is spoilt!! im goin shoppin for labour bag tomorro, scared to be saying that.... ive been playing him music and he loves it, particarly anything quick :)


----------



## trashit

he likes the monkees nd motorhead :haha: hes so strong now i think hes gonna bust a rib... I have some kinda insinct hes coming earlier than march i dunno why im probs wrong, hes probs gonna be wayy overdue :haha: his daddy left today :cry: hes been here longer cos of the ice.... It was quite sad, sadder than i thought it wud be, i thought id done all my crying, darn hormones!


----------



## annawrigley

awwww bless him, noah doesnt really react to music :( boring lol.
aww i used to love snoopy haha, where was it from?
and in answer to your question no i havent checked the sales out yet :( gonna need to soon else itll all be gone!
i know what you mean about thinking he'll come early, i have that weird feeling too! im sure its just me convinced myself its gonna happen but idk, hmmmm. we'll have to see!
sorry FOB left today, musta been hard like it becoming real but keep your chin up, things will get better :D you and dexter will do great on your own
xxx


----------



## 18NPregnant

first off my little man is kicking so much now and i love it and now i can feel his kicks with my hand. i love it so much. and i have decided i am done with my lo's dad and im done with his drama and im gonna do whats best for me and my little one. 

and i have been talking to someone new and he is amazing and i just did not think i would ever find anybody knew and i am so happy and i feel so good about everything in life :) thank u all for the support


----------



## Jas029

18NPregnant said:


> first off my little man is kicking so much now and i love it and now i can feel his kicks with my hand. i love it so much. and i have decided i am done with my lo's dad and im done with his drama and im gonna do whats best for me and my little one.
> 
> and i have been talking to someone new and he is amazing and i just did not think i would ever find anybody knew and i am so happy and i feel so good about everything in life :) thank u all for the support

:hugs: I felt kicks with my hand before I felt them on my insides..
Weird how pregnancy's are so different :haha:
I'm glad you're thinking about whats best for you and your L/O and I hope it all works out well :)


----------



## trashit

snoopy coat was from next :) i got me some lovely after birth clothes too for whenever i get my size 12 arse back lol. Yeah im sure we will it just seems so weird suddenly being alone....thanks hun tho :) Aww have you tried putting headphones or your phone speaker up to him? Ive been putting my phone speaker up to where his head is and he loves it, he also loves shining lights! Xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> snoopy coat was from next :) i got me some lovely after birth clothes too for whenever i get my size 12 arse back lol. Yeah im sure we will it just seems so weird suddenly being alone....thanks hun tho :) Aww have you tried putting headphones or your phone speaker up to him? Ive been putting my phone speaker up to where his head is and he loves it, he also loves shining lights! Xxxxx

oooh no,but i will do!
aww its so special :cloud9:
xx


----------



## Jas029

**Rant**
​

Ok so this really has nothing to do with FOB's but it is men and it IS a rant..
My day was SOOO horrible yesterday I cried so many times!
First my dad brings up this bookshelf from my old room which I said MULTIPLE times I didn't want up there! He stupidly decides to stick it behind my desk where all my wires are.. Ofcorse right when he was almost done he knocked the power to my computer out.. So as I was rebooting it he went into his room and messed with something and the power surged.. knocking my poor computer out again.. it took three times to get it back on after that and then he went back downstairs and when I finally get my computer back on the internet doesn't work so I went into my dads room where the router is for the internet and it wasn't getting power to it so I messed with it for like 3 minutes and finally got it working..
I was soo pissed off because I didn't want the shelf in the first place and it caused me to have to deal with all that sh*t! And I know it's just the hormones making the situation 10x worse and thanks to them I was ready to burst into tears at any moment..
Then one of my stupid guy friends decides to piss me off not only one time.. but three times.. (One of the times being because he said his "back spazzums" are worse then any pregnancy pains and that the hormones just make our pain feel worse and we're just pussies..:growlmad:)
After b*tching to him about that forever finally we change the subject and move on and he pisses me off again.. we fight again and get over it and change the subject.. leading to another fight :dohh:
Finally I couldn't handle it anymore and he was just making the situation 50x worse and I just ended up bursting into tears..
I laid down on my bed for afew hours listening to music and woke up feeling like everything was better..
I was looking around for this little foot rub ball I got for xmas to use and I asked my mom and she didn't know and said dad would and he was downstairs and I had NO energy at that point and I asked her to yell down at him for me because I didn't have the energy to.. Well sadly she's drunk and can't process the simplest information and is like I don't know where it is and if you can't get his attention I doubt I could and I'm just ready to scream at her I didn't yell at him I can't because I have no energy that's why I'm asking YOU!! :evil:
After trying to explain it to her several times she just repeats herself so I go upstairs and lay back down and broke out in tears..again
Sadly I only had a chance to lay down for like 5 minutes before my dad comes upstairs b*tching at me for not knowing where it was and so I just got a big bowl of spaghetti and tried to keep my mind off things that would make me cry again because I still wasn't relaxed and could bust out in tears at any moment.. 
I hate hormones so much that day wouldn't of been so bad if it wasn't for them 
I hate drunks and men :cry:

I still feel like the slightest argument with someone could have me in tears again :nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*

i know what you mean im one of them people anyway that is emotional i seem to cry at silly things and i dont know why just how my body reacts lol.. but now im pregnant its worse anyone who disagrees with me like my sister/mum/dad any1 like that i end up bursting into tears and there like why you crying.. and im like grrrr just leave me alone.. they just dont understand that its hormones everywhere. I said before at my mums wedding i cried there .. feelt an idiot tbh but i was sat on a table with my sister her bf and fob and i didnt like any of the starters they were offering they were all weird tbh so i said i didnt want one and then my sister went and had a go at me sayin why dont i want one iv got to  i ended up bursting into tears because she was forcing me to have a starter that i just didnt want  lol how silly is that lol 

Soon as pregnancy is over youll be back to your self again  when its over for me im just going to ignore people like my family  consentrate on my little boy and if they annoy me ill just go out for a walk with pushchair *


----------



## stuffymuffy

aww Jas :hugs:


----------



## stuffymuffy

OMG! So my mom just burst into my room and randomly, out of nowhere asked if I was pregnant! I didn't answer her, and just sort of kept staring at the book I was reading, and she was like "Well if you are, your butt is on the first plane to Oklahoma(where a lot of my family is) because I'm not letting him (FOB) anywhere near MY grandchild, and I will get his parental rights revoked" And she stormed out of my room and left for work. I was the wtf where did that come from?!?! Now I really can't tell her. I know she's serious, and my dad and my step-mom will back her 100%, and I'm 17 so she could easily sign over custody to my family down there. Ugh! I really don't know what to do. FOB and I really aren't on speaking terms but if she sends me down there, he'll never see his child.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wow.. harsh that is  sending you somewhere else bless you.. your going to have to tell her sooner or later just dont leave it really late cause itl totally just lose trust with you and your mum or family but you need your mums support or someone family wise its horrible being on your own.. as for FOB i dont know how it works in america but FOB has every right to see there child i think if you move away then somehow something would have to be sorted through court or something.. but the only reason a guy cant have access is if hes got past violence or anything towards you and hes a threat towards you and the child..  but if he doesnt want contact then it wouldnt matter.. but if he does then itll be really hard to sort it all  .. maybe your mum wasnt being serious? but you know best and as youve said she means it and everything  but surly she wouldnt send you away id just make out like you need her and everything to support you and that your worried and say something like you didnt want to keep it from her but you didnt know how she would react ... im sorry im not much help but its not fair when a parent or parents do this just leaves you stuck what to do xx*


----------



## stuffymuffy

I really do want to tell her, I know she'll support me and be there for me but only if I don't let FOB anywhere near the baby, her and my dad hate him so much and think I'm crazy for not hating him too. He does have a past history of umm being quite prone to anger so I understand my parents wanting to protect me and the baby, but I wouldn't let him alone with my L/O for quite some time and until I was sure he had gotten some counseling and learned how to better deal with his anger, and even then I don't think I'd let him alone with our child until he/she was older. With his history I don't think it would take much to terminate his rights, but I don't think that's what needs to be done. My mom basically said that I was too close to the situation to see how dangerous it could be, and maybe she's right but I know if I give in to what they want then our child will never know their father.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Tbh if your not together he should only be able to see the baby when you say and that will be with you there wherever it is.. FOB and me arent together obviously but we still get on and i do with his family and stuff but hes not having baby on his own till hes a least 1years old.. so if he wants to see him then hell have to ask me to come over or ill go up to him.. but tbh if theres not a good atmosphere then its best he keeps his distance for abit.. but then again spose its not fair keeping both of your child away from him  its hard  but all you can do is if you want him to be there for your child then somehow youd have to stand up to your mum later on and just say to her its only fair.. but its all down to you what you want to actually do about FOB bit you still have some time to sort it all i just hope you can come to something. Basically if you still talk to FOB just make sure you say to him he needs to change if he wants anything to do with a new baby and if he wants to be a 'dad' xx*


----------



## stuffymuffy

Before FOB and I broke up and we thought there was a possibility of me being pregnant, he used to say how much he wanted to be there for his child, and be the dad that his dad never was etc. But that all seemed to disapeer when we broke up. And I really think he would be a great 'dad', just as long as he learned how to deal with his anger better. But I know if I tell my mom and her and my dad get involved he'll never have a chance. But there is no way I could do it on my own, I couldn't afford to live on my own, and pay for college and the baby with what I make as a nanny. So Idk any other way around it. Ugh! :cry:


----------



## trashit

FOB has every right unless there was abuse towards the mother or child, then they have no chance, a court would be on the mothers side every time. Anyway im going off on one, basically fobs got every right unless he abused you? I know its hard to tell your mum but she already knows, she is after all ur mum. Surely she cant just send you away?? Cant you just sit and have a civilised talk??


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was saying it in the other thread about where to live and stuff i cant afford to move out or anything i still live with my dad.. but the only way i could afford to live in my own place is if i could get a council house but im too scared to live on my own with a newborn if im honest.. or if something happens and im on my own .. i dont know what to say but i just think your parents should support what you want to happen even if there not good past with them and FOB .. they wouldnt really have to see him or talk to him .. i know this is a thread about ranting about FOB's and stuff but not all peoples ex's are bad things just dont work out and stuff sometimes but all that can happen is the FOB will have to change if he wants to be a dad.. i dont think your parents could do anything keeping him away only could if you agreed with them about it all as its your child  i understand they want to protect you aswell most peoples parents do its just natural itll be like what all of us are like with our kids xx*


----------



## trashit

sorry for moan but thats what this threads here for right? :haha: jus reli pissed off at fob. We agreed he'd still be the birth partner as hes been reli great all the way through pg and i feel it wouldnt be right for him not to see his son comin into the world. This was on the provision that his phone was on and charged with credit at all times incase i rang to say he was coming. Now its 2 days since he left and ive not heard aa wink out of him so i thought i would try phoning him and what do you knoww? its off! So what if, heaven forbid, Dexter comes now?? He'd have no idea! He cant use the excuse of losing his charger,, he couldve easily got a new one by now, and his friends got ny no. Anyway so its bullshit. Wwhy are men so useless?? Im just si ppissy at him right now i dont know how he dares..


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If his phone is off on the day it all happens whatever the time then least you tried i wouldnt worry about it too much as long as you can get hold of someone to take you to hospital or have family that can come to you then everything will be okay.. if you really want him there just tell someone whos going to be with you at hospital to keep ringing him  i told FOB if he dont answer his phone when i ring then its not my fault and he said hes going to keep it on all the time and at night keep it on loud so whatever time it is he can get to me but if he means that its another story lol!

And moan all you want  its what this threads about !
xx*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Woah, 
Just realised how much of a growth spurt madam has had! :haha:

Blue top = 29 weeks
Bench top = 32 weeks

What you guys think? Lol. :haha:

xXx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0449.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









Photo0489..jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Oooooh yeah,
My best mate threw me a surprise baby shower last night! :thumbup:
I could have cried! Lol. Damn hormones! :haha:
&& I looked a complete state!! 
What a time for pics to be taken :dohh: Lol.

xXx
 



Attached Files:







281220092354.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7









281220092357.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7









281220092376.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## annawrigley

aww thats so nice of them! :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I know, right?! :happydance:

I really didn't know what to say though when everyone
started coming in with gifts and things.
I just could feel myself starting to cry and stopped so
I didn't look a pansy! :haha:

xXx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats awesome Mummy.to.be
I wish mine was a surprise, it took soo much planning!


----------



## trashit

so my nan had a go at my mum today (if u read prev threads ul no my mum refused to let me move back with her when fob left and i havent spoke to her since.. About 2 weeks) anyhoo my nan told her to be more supportive, im her daughter and whether she likes it or not her resonsibility, im scared and need my mum to lean on right now so instead of swanning off all over she should be there for me to cuddle if i need to, to ask questions.. Instead my nans taken over the role. My nans the one finding out aabout nursing bras and which hoosp is best for me and thats no right. Anyway my nan has summoned my mum to a 'family meeting' tomorra which im dreading :) im also dreading the family party i have to go to tomorra with my mums side of the fam. Gonna be lots of questions abouut where fob is, and how im doing etc. Then have another party on saturday which consists of me sitting iin a corrner while a load of people i dont know get drunk around me.... Not great.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Sophh
yu lucky girll
i want a suprise babyshower!
what did yuu get nice?

:) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh I'm feeling so upset right now. 

I went to the doctors and he asked me if FOB will be at the next appointment because we are going to talk about labour, and I said no and I donno it made me upset to think quintin wont have a dad, then on my bus ride home and there was this man with 2 little kids and a baby and he was kissing the baby and such...it just made me so sad!


----------



## Novbaby08

PreggoEggo said:


> oh I'm feeling so upset right now.
> 
> I went to the doctors and he asked me if FOB will be at the next appointment because we are going to talk about labour, and I said no and I donno it made me upset to think quintin wont have a dad, then on my bus ride home and there was this man with 2 little kids and a baby and he was kissing the baby and such...it just made me so sad!

When I was pregnant the same thing happened. While I was in labor they asked if Her father would be present, and I was like no. They got really quiet after that about it. But you know, once he's here it won't seem like such a big deal. My baby is over 13 months old and her dad left when I was 5 weeks pregnant. It was hardest when I was pregnant, but once she was here it wasn't so bad. And now that she's older and stuff I'm glad he's not around. Besides she has her Grandpa who she's very close to.
:) It will all be fine, you really don't need to have a "dad" persay a grandpa or uncle will work just as good:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Novbaby08 said:


> It was hardest when I was pregnant, but once she was here it wasn't so bad.

thats reassuring to hear, i feel ok about him not being around generally but theres times like preggo said when you see doting fathers and stuff or just think aww he should be here to feel the kicks etc and it gets you down :( x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Yay my mom finally calmed down a little, she said when I'm ready to talk she's there to listen. So I'm not getting sent away just yet lol

Mummy.To.Be sounds like you have some great friends! I probably would have cried to, thats so sweet.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy
im glad she knows
and im glad its all in the open!
whats ur real name sorry? mines emmaa :D hehe ..
u found out ur due date yet or booked in 4 ur 20 week scan?
xxxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I'm Stephanie :) 
I'm happy she kinda knows, but I still haven't told her for sure :blush: She just sort of left it as, she's here when I'm ready to talk to her, which I'm so grateful for, I was sure she would demand information right then and there. 
I had booked a scan but now that my mom is kinda involved I'm sure she'll want to pick out my OB and all that, I know she won't be thrilled I chose a midwife.


----------



## angelinaaa

soooo nervous for the coming up weeks :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Me 2 
anything could happen anytime aswell its scary stuff*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

me 3 lol


----------



## memysonand3

aww girls good luck to all of you i am soooo happy and cant wait to meet all of your kids


----------



## Jas029

Ugh..
How do I explain to my family I don't want to see the FOB? It's MY decision. 

My uncles keep asking me if I've talked to him or how hes doing or if I've heard anything.
I don't want to get into some big conversation and I just say "I haven't talked to him"
But they automatically think it's because he's not talking to me which makes me feel bad because he desperately misses me and wants to talk to me constantly but knows I don't feel the same and want to be left alone so he MAYBE sends me a text once a week at the most asking how I'm doing or something like that..
Only problem is my uncle's are nosy SOBs and if I tell them I just don't want to talk to him right now they wont understand and pry their noses deeper into the situation and it doesn't help that many weeks back when I really started feeling this way about the FOB my uncle's told me some story about how they went to the store the FOB worked at with their friend and one mentioned to the other that he worked there (saying his name) and they claimed their friend automatically started saying the really tall dark haired kid that's a cashier? (Describes him perfectly :dohh:)
According to my uncles he told them some story about how he dated his niece or what ever for a couple years and his niece was like really young (around my age) and that he even lived with her and her family at one point and he hit her or something and they broke up just a few months ago (This was a while back and I've been secretly seeing the FOB since march 09 and know for a FACT he really hadn't been with any girl since summer of 08..)
I don't know if it was even really about the FOB or if my uncles made it up or what but I honestly didn't believe it because none of the facts lined up and when I asked my uncle a question about it some new "fact" about the story would come out of no where like he was making it up as he went along? :shrug:
They know the FOB since they first found out I was pregnant and really like him and I don't know why they would make up the story other than to just warn me about men in general which frankly I find quite stupid because I'll meet plenty of guys that are assholes on their own and I don't need to take a guy which seems perfectly fine and make stories about him to "warn" me of how men can pricks?

I never asked him about the story, Like I said the time frame didn't add up right and my uncle almost seemed to be making it up as he went along.. Not to mention he has never shown any violence towards me(only when playing around) even when he was angry he never acted like that towards me.. He's an extremely sweet guy (and I honestly think the story is complete BS)
Point is it didn't bother me or effect how I felt toward the FOB and sorry I went off topic there but if I didn't tell you the story you wouldn't of fully understood where I was coming from..

ANYWAY..
My uncle will think that the story effected me or (If he honestly didn't make it up) it was true..
Which I swear it didn't I couldn't care less but my uncle's will think differently even if I try to tell them but that would involve a deep conversation about it and frankly I'm not up for that.
I think they should mind their own business and not worry about the details.

It really irritates me because they ALWAYS ask me about him and it just brings awkwardness to the room.. 
Actually I think the only one that knows the situation is my mom because when I first told her I was pregnant I told her it opened up my eyes that I really didn't want to spend my life with this guy and she understood.. 
She never brings him up and I haven't tried to invite him over in months so maybe if I ask her to tell them briefly how I feel?

I just feel so bad they're just thinking the FOB is bad or something for not trying to contact me like I mentioned he has two jobs now and later when they asked if I've talked to him or seen him they just go "Well he's probably just busy with the jobs"
I just wanna scream at them it's ME that doesn't want to talk to him and no not because of your stupid story! :dohh:
A few other times when they asked and I just said something like I haven't talked to him my uncle would say something about the story like "I wouldn't worry about what happened in the past" or something..
Which makes me think he feels guilty for making it up because he thinks it "ruined" us because he told me about it right about the time I was getting sick of the FOB.. (When I was first pregnant I felt like I do now but for like a month or so in my second trimester I started seeing him again often and liked him again and stuff but now I'm back to just wanting to not talk to him)

Everytime I do talk to him he just irritates me so much he just seems to always do or say something that annoys the f*ck outta me and it just gets on my nerves and he's not even doing anything wrong which makes me feel guilty because he's so sad I don't want to be with him already!
So I'm better off not talking to him...
(I did invite him to my 4d ultrasound and he did come but I still kinda kept my distance from him and it hurt me seeing how much it was hurting him but it's just like "UGH!" 

I don't know what I'm going to do :nope:
(Sorry for the long post I had to make up since I've been gone the last two days :dohh:)


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas maybe ask your mom to talk them and tell them your feelings about it, as much as you're comfortable with them knowing?


----------



## Jas029

Personally I wish they would just mind their own business but that's never going to happen..
If I told them I know they won't understand and I really don't feel like telling them anything but I want to get them off my back but I just don't feel like telling them personally because they'll ask questions I don't feel like answering and it will just irritate me so much..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Personally I wish they would just mind their own business but that's never going to happen..
> If I told them I know they won't understand and I really don't feel like telling them anything but I want to get them off my back but I just don't feel like telling them personally because they'll ask questions I don't feel like answering and it will just irritate me so much..

awe jas:( does any family mind their own business? :haha: Mine sure don't


----------



## stuffymuffy

When did everyone start getting things for LO?
Awhile ago when I was shopping with my sister I fell in love with the bugaboo frog stroller and my sister was going to get it for me after the holidays, the sales people said it would be going on sale then, but I think it's still a little early to be getting things for LO:shrug:


----------



## Jas029

I don't think it's to early for you..
Aslong as you have space and you're past 12 weeks it's perfectly fine :thumbup:
We pretty much have everything we need for now.. We waited on getting any big major items til I was farther along because of the lack of space and we won't worry about a high chair until after we move since we'll move by early spring and he won't need one til he's like 6 months.. same with crib..
If you see something you like that's a decent price you should go for it! I recommend going for second-hand things so it doesn't cost an arm and a leg though..


----------



## stuffymuffy

I just feel silly packing the house with baby stuff when I barely look pregnant lol :blush: But once the rest of my family knows I'm sure my house will start to look like Babies R' Us. :haha: My sisters have been bugging me to pick a "theme" for the baby's nursery, but I can't really find anything gender neutral. Do you have a specific theme or just chose things that you liked?


----------



## Novbaby08

I didn't buy a high chair till Harley was 5-6 months old. I didn't buy a stroller till she was 4-5 months. I also didn't buy a bouncer or swing or a changing table. Saved a lot of money doing that. My friend ended up lending me a bouncer and swing though, but Harley didn't like them


----------



## Jas029

Yeah my family was the same.. they basically found everything for me I think the only thing I got that I stepped up and said I wanted was a little frame with an "R" in it :haha:
My mom was asking about nursery theme as well... Sadly it's really hard because we won't be here for his nursery and the house we're looking at his room would have green walls and it would be perfect for a safari theme but then again we might not get it and it would completely screw up my plans :haha:

EDIT: also for unisex nursery themes there's like whinny the pooh stuff I've seen that's pretty gender friendly..


----------



## wldgreen

Hope you girls don't mind me posting here, but from an older person who was a single teen mom many moons ago. I was a single mom for 5 years when I met my husband and we started adding to the family I already had. It is rough at times, but well worth being a single mom and keeping the dad of my oldest as far away as possible. My oldest son is now 12 years old and I thank GOD everyday for him (and my others), but my oldest well (he saved my life when I was a teen). Babies are miracles no matter what! Good luck to you ladies.


----------



## Jas029

****RANT****
(actually about FOB even!)​
He's so freaking emotional and dramatic first he starts talking about if hes gonna be in the room for the birth and that they only allow 1-2 people during the actual pushing and make everyone else leave and I'm already having my mom and my sister-like cousin there and so he was worried he'd be kicked out and left with my family in the waiting room when he's only met 5 of them.. :dohh:
I told him I read tons of birth stories and at that point everyone's to busy to really care how many people or who is in the room.. but he didn't listen and kept going on about it and what not..
Finally I just started yelling at him that I have no control over the situation at that point because I'll be a little BUSY in a huge amount of pain and that will be the last thing on my mind!!!
Then he finally shuts up about that and goes on about how when I push him away I'm pushing him away from Riley as well..
I told him well right now he's still in the womb and the only one getting any real "bonding" time with him is me you can bond with him plenty once I push him out.. Well he goes on to talk about how it's going to be awkward to come visit him when I don't want him there so I said well I do want you there to be in Riley's life and such and I'll just put up with him being there.. Well he goes on saying how hurtful it is that I have to "put up" with him being there and what not..
I go on to tell him about how he's upset about how I never want to talk to him but when I actually do talk to him he acts like this it's like well no wonder! :growlmad:
Finally I just start yelling at him that does he not realize I'm pregnant with his child and all the fun pain I've been going through not to mention all the fun with hormones?!? I really don't want to hear all this sh!t right now!!
Then he says the big words.. "idk what i was thinking. i fell in love with you, which is the only reason we had sex. i thought u felt the same, and at the time i guess you did. your just too young"
So I told him about all the TONS of women I've heard about going through the same thing as me where they want nothing to do with the FOB and it's really just the hormones he's like well that's because they really didn't love eachother and that babies are suppose to bring people closer when they really are in love... :dohh:
So I went on to tell him how many of these women are married to the father and have been together for years and they still feel this way sometimes..
Finally I just tell him "f*cking hell boy, I'm 14 and going to be a mother.. love and guys aren't exactly on my mind right now"
After many minutes of arguing and cussing at him and he kept bringing up the whole "Put up with him" thing I said that's just how I feel right now and the hormones are a big play in that I don't know how I'll feel after I have him and maybe it won't be such a "put up with" feeling I don't f*cking know! 
He just goes "k".... :dohh:
I didn't say anything after that and just closed out the conversation and he hasn't said anything else..

He's so emotional!! I can't stand it that's why I knew it would never work between us because he's so emotional and clingy and it drives me off a cliff..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stuffymuffy said:


> When did everyone start getting things for LO?
> Awhile ago when I was shopping with my sister I fell in love with the bugaboo frog stroller and my sister was going to get it for me after the holidays, the sales people said it would be going on sale then, but I think it's still a little early to be getting things for LO:shrug:

i started buying when I was like 9 weeks:dohh::blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> I'm Stephanie :)
> I'm happy she kinda knows, but I still haven't told her for sure :blush: She just sort of left it as, she's here when I'm ready to talk to her, which I'm so grateful for, I was sure she would demand information right then and there.
> I had booked a scan but now that my mom is kinda involved I'm sure she'll want to pick out my OB and all that, I know she won't be thrilled I chose a midwife.

Awww thats good tho
better 2 have it off ur chestt!
once she goes with u for the scan it will all be okayy xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stephanie.. i dont look pregnant at all and ive got a few little bits and pieces xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*When you sending me them piccys Emmmmmaaarrrr? 
xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

AAHAAAAAA!
m'dear i was suposed 2 do them yday wasnt iiiiiiii!!!!
i had to get bk frm kies n go st8 2 do my mates hair, got dropped home ada rush get readi n bludii go his again!
im off out inaminite bt wen my moms back i shall just send them
so shud be later on babe xxx


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> When did everyone start getting things for LO?
> Awhile ago when I was shopping with my sister I fell in love with the bugaboo frog stroller and my sister was going to get it for me after the holidays, the sales people said it would be going on sale then, but I think it's still a little early to be getting things for LO:shrug:

i started buying little bits of clothes and things at about 13 weeks? i think its a good idea to start buying early cos if you get little bits every few weeks or so it soon builds up! also youll find a lot gets given to you. :thumbup: ive got pretty much everything i need now, and it doesnt feel like ive spent much at all because its been over such a long period of time!
as for the nursery theme, i dont have a theme cos as i say i just have lots of bits and bobs that dont really go together cos i got them all from different places/people :p ive seen a lot of lovely neutral nursery themed things though :thumbup: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Okay dokay 
xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

;)
internet distracting me frm gettin redi lmao
faceboook i hate it 4 thtt xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* 

I need to get dressed and everything but i really cant be arsed! im sat in my jarmas and dressing gown  *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

LMAO im babysittin 2nyt 4 my friend so im gna come home have a shower n go over in my pjs lmao kies drivin me ther so its all gd xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I feel such a bore! its new years eve and i cant even drink! wel i can abit but i feel bad doing it lol .. and im stuck at home with my dad and i bet hell go bed early anyway!  least at midnight i can celebrate being full term woop! x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aha i ent gotta babysit nemur
looks like im stayin in tnyt
evrybody keeps askin me 2 go
and i really want 2 :'(
boo hoo xxx


----------



## annawrigley

whats everyones plans for tonight? :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Absoultly nothing LOL
 what about you?
xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nothing, I was on FB and I saw everyones fun plans for tonight,
a little depressing!


----------



## stuffymuffy

I was planning on going to a friend's house but then I found FOB was going to be there so it looks like I'm going to be home all night :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Same lol everyone basically saying there getting bladdered  .. and then my old best mates all going to a party together *


----------



## Jas029

I have no plans.. My mom invited a few people over but it doesn't sound like anyones going to show anyway.. 
Oh well last new years both my dad and I were asleep and my mom was all alone and celebrated by herself :lol: she even said she went out at midnight and cheered alone :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe lol your poor mom!
i just got up from a nap so when my mom gets off work at 11 i can stay up with her for 12. ahaha


----------



## Jas029

8:30.. nobody has showed and my moms asleep because she worked the night before 
My creepy cousin is coming to hang out with my dad.. he's from my moms side and basically everyone on my moms side has rejected him from the family because he's done alot of horrible things in the past but my dads still friends with him :dohh:
That's our big party this year :haha:

Oh well last year I was asleep! Atleast I'll be awake this year


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Happy New Year Girlies! :happydance::hugs:

xXx


Was way scary about 2 nights ago, having quite
painfull bh's every few hours. Rang mw and she said
to keep an eye on it and to go into labour ward if it
continued and got worse. Luckily everything was fine
but gosh I wasn't half scared!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Happy new year 

and im glad your alright Sophie! everyone thought id have a new years day baby but nope hes staying put  x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hehe, Jace says "Mummy it's comfy in here and I'm not budging yet!!" :haha: x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think he does! i was thinking hed come early or something but by looks of it he just keeps giving me pains like somethings going to happen to scare me lol! naughty little boy .. its weird cause loads of january babies are being born early and i feel left behind  x*


----------



## lily123

GIRLIES :)

I totally forgot to post it on here, but i'm expecting a little GIRL :D
I was totally wrong lol some of you might remember i was CONVINCED it was a little boy in there haha but absolutely thrilled she's a girl :)
But looks like i'll be having a c-section mid april due to my diabetes and failing kidney, also my midwife and sonographer said (after many scans) that she's about 2 or 3 weeks bigger and more developed than she should be! Crazy...

So yeah, thought i best share the good news :D

Hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Congratulations on your little girl!


----------



## memysonand3

update on te thread on me


----------



## trashit

sorreee i reli need to vent and none of my friends understand so its no use turning to them! I just need some kind of reasurrance iim feeling so crappy lately :( so its fair to see me and fob are OVER not that i dare tell my fam that they still think the plan is that iim going to live with him in a few months when hes on his feet :dohh: but ive more than realised now how much of a cock he is and how im reli not in love with him anymore... I think it wud sting to see him with any1 else but not coa id be jealous, just coa hes the fob and its just one of them things but i know i dont love him now and dont wana wake up at 75 havin stayed with him forever for Dexters sake and regret my life, does that make sense? Only im feeling crappy cos i wanted it to be perfect for Dex i wanted him to have a proper family like i never hsd. I didnt want stepdads and kids to other men... I wanted to be with my chuldrens dad forever. I just feel like ive let down Dexter and myself :( plus i dunno how to tell my fam and i dunno where im gonna go now the pllans not for me to go there... I dont want Dex growing up here! Ahhhh sorry for rant i just reli needed to vent :cry:


----------



## memysonand3

dont be sorry hunny that is why we are here is to suport eachother and listen to eachothers problems i am sorry that you have to go through this it isnt fair or right but maybe it is what is supposed to happen maybe there is a better guy out there i have no clue seeing as that is what ppl tell me and i havent found him but i do know that i am better off with out my childrens father


----------



## trashit

thanks hunni :flower: im so glad for the support on here, id be lost without it. i know how much better off i am and i know that out there somewhere is some guy who is right for me, and i also know that whoever i find in the future will have to love Dexter equally. I mean my ex is kinda hintin at me and Dex moving with him bt im not gonna get carried away. I dont want fob in Dexters life but i know how unfair that is and i cant do that... But it reli is, i feel, in xDexter's best interests, i wouldnt just do it outta spite. But my mum didnt keep my dad away ever and i dont think i can do that to fob. I just want him to go away, really dar away.......


----------



## stuffymuffy

So I posted this is the toddler and pre-school sections but I was wondering what you girls' thoughts were. 
I have been my nephews only babysitter, besides daycare he attends during the day, since he was born. He has always been very clingy to me, which I didn't think much of until recently when I realized that he was refusing to allow anyone else to hold him, play with him etc. if he knew I was there and he gets quite violent if someone tries to. I watch him on the days when I don't have to work, but sometimes I bring him along( I'm a nanny for two toddlers) and I have him almost every weekend. He refuses to let my mum, my nan, or my other sisters hold him or care for him and I'm worried that he isn't bonding with the rest of the family and he throws a fit if I pick up or even talk to another baby when he's with me. Two days ago while I was watching him I had to take a shower so I left him with my mum, immediately he started screaming and crying and threw him self on the floor and refused to let her or my sister's console him and she said that he pinched her very hardly when she tried to pick him up. I could hear him crying so hard I was worried he would make him self sick, so I got out of the shower and waited to take one until he took a nap. I'm usually quite strict when it comes to no tantrums etc. but I gave in this time :blush: He gets punished when he hits, usually a time out or tap on the hand. My mum is at her wits end that one of her grandchildren isn't taken to her and I feel horrible that he is so attached to me and rejects everyone else. My LO will be here in a few months so I know that this behavior has to be broken soon, but I don't really know what I should do :blush: My sister (his mom) wants to just leave him with a new sitter when my LO is born to avoid conflict, but I really want that to be a last resort. Help please :cry:


----------



## stuffymuffy

trashit said:


> sorreee i reli need to vent and none of my friends understand so its no use turning to them! I just need some kind of reasurrance iim feeling so crappy lately :( so its fair to see me and fob are OVER not that i dare tell my fam that they still think the plan is that iim going to live with him in a few months when hes on his feet :dohh: but ive more than realised now how much of a cock he is and how im reli not in love with him anymore... I think it wud sting to see him with any1 else but not coa id be jealous, just coa hes the fob and its just one of them things but i know i dont love him now and dont wana wake up at 75 havin stayed with him forever for Dexters sake and regret my life, does that make sense? Only im feeling crappy cos i wanted it to be perfect for Dex i wanted him to have a proper family like i never hsd. I didnt want stepdads and kids to other men... I wanted to be with my chuldrens dad forever. I just feel like ive let down Dexter and myself :( plus i dunno how to tell my fam and i dunno where im gonna go now the pllans not for me to go there... I dont want Dex growing up here! Ahhhh sorry for rant i just reli needed to vent :cry:


I feel the same way about seeing my FOB with other girls, I don't love him still and I don't want to be with him but at the same time it hurts to see him all over another girl when I'm the one carrying his child :cry:
You haven't let down your LO at all :hugs: I get my upset over the same thing, I always thought I would marry FOB and have the perfect life with him, but unfortunately that just isn't going to happen. Some day you're going to find the guy who is perfect for you and treats you how you deserve to be treated and will love your son as much as you do. In the mean time just remember that you're doing whats best for you and you're son and that's all that matters :hugs:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Happy new year girlies..
this is our year ;)
our babys will be here!!
one step closer now weve entered the year
LMAO
im such a geek..
12 days til my 20 week scan ;)
wooo
any of you do anything exciting 4 new years

xxxx


----------



## babymomma20

i Just turned 20 my due date is the 6th of January it is a little girl her name will be maria-rose. I am a single parent the father leftt when he realized he had to quit partying to be a parent


----------



## QuintinsMommy

babymomma20 said:


> i Just turned 20 my due date is the 6th of January it is a little girl her name will be maria-rose. I am a single parent the father leftt when he realized he had to quit partying to be a parent

hey hun sorry about that,
I also from ON, I'm due at the end of january:)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

babymomma20 said:


> i Just turned 20 my due date is the 6th of January it is a little girl her name will be maria-rose. I am a single parent the father leftt when he realized he had to quit partying to be a parent

im so sorry,
have you tried talking 2 him? telling him 2 just cut it down?xx


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> sorreee i reli need to vent and none of my friends understand so its no use turning to them! I just need some kind of reasurrance iim feeling so crappy lately :( so its fair to see me and fob are OVER not that i dare tell my fam that they still think the plan is that iim going to live with him in a few months when hes on his feet :dohh: but ive more than realised now how much of a cock he is and how im reli not in love with him anymore... I think it wud sting to see him with any1 else but not coa id be jealous, just coa hes the fob and its just one of them things but i know i dont love him now and dont wana wake up at 75 havin stayed with him forever for Dexters sake and regret my life, does that make sense? Only im feeling crappy cos i wanted it to be perfect for Dex i wanted him to have a proper family like i never hsd. I didnt want stepdads and kids to other men... I wanted to be with my chuldrens dad forever. I just feel like ive let down Dexter and myself :( plus i dunno how to tell my fam and i dunno where im gonna go now the pllans not for me to go there... I dont want Dex growing up here! Ahhhh sorry for rant i just reli needed to vent :cry:

i feel the same sometimes :(
90% of the time im happy im on my own.. but FOB is still kind of in contact which is annoying cos its a constant reminder of him! i mean its good he wants to be involved but he has a new gf and it does hurt because we were meant to be the "happy family" and whatever and i know i want more kids later in life and am dreading the "why do we have different surnames?" or "why do we have different daddys" questions :(
but i have kind of accepted it, theres no other way it can be so :shrug: what can ya do
xx



EmziixBo0o said:


> Happy new year girlies..
> this is our year ;)
> our babys will be here!!
> one step closer now weve entered the year
> LMAO
> im such a geek..
> 12 days til my 20 week scan ;)
> wooo
> any of you do anything exciting 4 new years
> 
> xxxx

i knoww :) people keep asking what i want to accomplish this year and im like "uhh motherhood? ;)"
my new years was pretty boring went to a party then into town briefly then back home, youu? xx



babymomma20 said:


> i Just turned 20 my due date is the 6th of January it is a little girl her name will be maria-rose. I am a single parent the father leftt when he realized he had to quit partying to be a parent

im sorry :( my FOB cant seem to get that into his skull either
xx


----------



## sma1588

hey girls im sorry your all going through such a hard time. just wanted to remind you all what great moms your all going to make and how much double the love will be going to you!!! just think while the dads are gone you get all the love from your babies.and when the babies grow up they can say my MOM tought me what i know!!!!

good luck great mommies to be


----------



## Jas029

babymomma20: Welcome and aww I'm sorry men need to learn when to grow up :hugs:
You're so close!!! She could be here any day now you must be excited and extremely scared! lol

sma1588: Aww thank you you're so sweet towards us young mothers :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

jas-
i have to ssay your the youngest teen mom i have seen but like i said in my other post to all you teen girls, you all have tought me so much and are so caring and trying so hard to be the best you can be. i know not only has this tought me some things but it has tought you all some lessons to. i was raised with my mom and dad seperated with joint custody and it is hard but i made it through it.i have seen that all you girls are trying but the others that i c treating there kids like crap are the ones i cant stand..... kinda like farrah on teen mom how she leaves her daughter with every1 else so she can run around with guys


----------



## trashit

annawrigley said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> sorreee i reli need to vent and none of my friends understand so its no use turning to them! I just need some kind of reasurrance iim feeling so crappy lately :( so its fair to see me and fob are OVER not that i dare tell my fam that they still think the plan is that iim going to live with him in a few months when hes on his feet :dohh: but ive more than realised now how much of a cock he is and how im reli not in love with him anymore... I think it wud sting to see him with any1 else but not coa id be jealous, just coa hes the fob and its just one of them things but i know i dont love him now and dont wana wake up at 75 havin stayed with him forever for Dexters sake and regret my life, does that make sense? Only im feeling crappy cos i wanted it to be perfect for Dex i wanted him to have a proper family like i never hsd. I didnt want stepdads and kids to other men... I wanted to be with my chuldrens dad forever. I just feel like ive let down Dexter and myself :( plus i dunno how to tell my fam and i dunno where im gonna go now the pllans not for me to go there... I dont want Dex growing up here! Ahhhh sorry for rant i just reli needed to vent :cry:
> 
> i feel the same sometimes :(
> 90% of the time im happy im on my own.. but FOB is still kind of in contact which is annoying cos its a constant reminder of him! i mean its good he wants to be involved but he has a new gf and it does hurt because we were meant to be the "happy family" and whatever and i know i want more kids later in life and am dreading the "why do we have different surnames?" or "why do we have different daddys" questions :(
> but i have kind of accepted it, theres no other way it can be so :shrug: what can ya do
> xxClick to expand...

well im giving them all my surname to save the confusion and if my partner at the time doesnt like it he knows where he can scoot :haha: i hated having a different surname from my mum and brother it made me feel so isolated, and she says looking back she wishes she'd given us both her name so we could all have the same, so thats what i'd definitely do. i'm so sorry your having a hard time hun, i can imagine how gut wrenching it is to see him with someone else :( i just wish we could live in a nice world where all men were good people! I know that none of us deserve this and i wanna give big :hugs: to everyone!!! I have a fantasy at the minute that me and my ex (not FOB) will get back together and raise Dexter together but i know that probably wont happen... and i also know i can never lie to Dex about who is dad is, its just unfair. But i really dont want him having anything to do with him, and thats not me being spiteful or bitter its just me looking out for my baby, cos i know he deserves better. I just wish Dexter could have a good daddy like what ive got.... Its such a shame :cry: but hey, ill be his mummy and daddy and he'll just get double the loving from me!!xx

p.s i spoke to my dad earlier who said hes gonna try waving his magic wand and get me and Dexter sorted with a place in Brighton :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

Thats amazing and I hope it happens 4 u and Dexter!! I dno how i would cope if my OH left I love him to bits however hes not perfect! He Told me (2days ago) he took coke on his bday (December 4th) an e liked it however he wouldnt take it wen offerd 2days ago bcuz a me and the baby! He broke down crying :cry: when he told me. Its mad becuz i HATE drugs and he hid it from me but im trying to be ok bcuz he told me and he never did it again! But on the inside im soo annoyed! wev had sooo many ups and downs I mean he was cheating on me in the summer so we broke up 4 3 months and he was with other people! It literaly ripped my heart out however all the time he wantd me bk was always texting I was jus trying to prove a point! This will now be a 1 strike and ur out theres more than me who cant get hurt now and that WONT be happening!!!!


----------



## trashit

mayb_baby said:


> Thats amazing and I hope it happens 4 u and Dexter!! I dno how i would cope if my OH left I love him to bits however hes not perfect! He Told me (2days ago) he took coke on his bday (December 4th) an e liked it however he wouldnt take it wen offerd 2days ago bcuz a me and the baby! He broke down crying :cry: when he told me. Its mad becuz i HATE drugs and he hid it from me but im trying to be ok bcuz he told me and he never did it again! But on the inside im soo annoyed! wev had sooo many ups and downs I mean he was cheating on me in the summer so we broke up 4 3 months and he was with other people! It literaly ripped my heart out however all the time he wantd me bk was always texting I was jus trying to prove a point! This will now be a 1 strike and ur out theres more than me who cant get hurt now and that WONT be happening!!!!

 I also hate drugs an FOB is a big big lover... He doesnt do coke and pills that often but does them if offered, and i dont think he'll ever stop, well i know he wont, not for anyone cos theyve always been such a big part of his life... and he adores weed its like his best friend, hes always bitching on about it and has the parafanalia EVERYWHERE... i should have left him when we were out one night talking to this random bloke who said to FOB so if you were to choose between her and drugs which would it be and he hesitated for a lifetime before saying "Ellie would never make me choose" :growlmad: I dont know what i was thinking.... But hun i hope it works out between you and OH and dont put up with any shit, if the coke or cheating carries on show him that door and dont let him back in it! Youve given him his second chance! xx


----------



## mayb_baby

thanx an ur rite! Thats the nly way it can b


----------



## trashit

:flower: i wish you all the best xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Thats amazing and I hope it happens 4 u and Dexter!! I dno how i would cope if my OH left I love him to bits however hes not perfect! He Told me (2days ago) he took coke on his bday (December 4th) an e liked it however he wouldnt take it wen offerd 2days ago bcuz a me and the baby! He broke down crying :cry: when he told me. Its mad becuz i HATE drugs and he hid it from me but im trying to be ok bcuz he told me and he never did it again! But on the inside im soo annoyed! wev had sooo many ups and downs I mean he was cheating on me in the summer so we broke up 4 3 months and he was with other people! It literaly ripped my heart out however all the time he wantd me bk was always texting I was jus trying to prove a point! This will now be a 1 strike and ur out theres more than me who cant get hurt now and that WONT be happening!!!!
> 
> I also hate drugs an FOB is a big big lover... He doesnt do coke and pills that often but does them if offered, and i dont think he'll ever stop, well i know he wont, not for anyone cos theyve always been such a big part of his life... and he adores weed its like his best friend, hes always bitching on about it and has the parafanalia EVERYWHERE... i should have left him when we were out one night talking to this random bloke who said to FOB so if you were to choose between her and drugs which would it be and he hesitated for a lifetime before saying "Ellie would never make me choose" :growlmad: I dont know what i was thinking.... But hun i hope it works out between you and OH and dont put up with any shit, if the coke or cheating carries on show him that door and dont let him back in it! Youve given him his second chance! xxClick to expand...

my FOB has a really bad drug problem. If I never about it I would have never dated him but I was lied to! :growlmad:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I really want that star teen single mommy thing for my siggy
where did everyone get it ?​


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> I really want that star teen single mommy thing for my siggy
> where did everyone get it ?​

just right click and save any of ours as a picture then upload it to photobucket :thumbup:
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks!
anna, how do you fit so much in your siggy? it wont let me.lol


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> thanks!
> anna, how do you fit so much in your siggy? it wont let me.lol

We've already discussed this! Anna is just magic!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> thanks!
> anna, how do you fit so much in your siggy? it wont let me.lol
> 
> We've already discussed this! Anna is just magic!Click to expand...

Oh, I must of missed when we talked about this, or maybe not I don't remember:dohh:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> thanks!
> anna, how do you fit so much in your siggy? it wont let me.lol
> 
> We've already discussed this! Anna is just magic!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I must of missed when we talked about this, or maybe not I don't remember:dohh:Click to expand...

memory :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> thanks!
> anna, how do you fit so much in your siggy? it wont let me.lol

haha i dont actually know..
i think youre allowed 6 images and i have 4 and then the writing at the bottom.. it took alot of re-jigging though to get it within the limits! x



Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> thanks!
> anna, how do you fit so much in your siggy? it wont let me.lol
> 
> We've already discussed this! Anna is just magic!Click to expand...

:rofl: or that!
:dust:


----------



## annawrigley

oooooh btw..
*30 weeks today*
:D:D:D:D​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> oooooh btw..
> *30 weeks today*
> :D:D:D:D​

CONGRATS!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Woooop !

Congrats anna!  only 10 more weeks to go if your not early 

xx*


----------



## Jas029

Congrats Anna!!! :happydance:

Oh man I've been feeling ALOT of pains down low.. I guess my L/O engaging?
Everyone says when they have BH their bump gets really really hard.. When I have pains like that mine is really soft until like an inch down :shrug:


----------



## stuffymuffy

:happydance:Congrats Anna!:happydance:


----------



## trashit

congrats Anna :) xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I was getting dressed this morning and was horrified to find some stretch marks pretty low on my waist :cry: They're pretty much covered up by my pants but I thought my my bump was too little to be causing those :cry: I'm very excited about my little bump though :happydance: I'll post some picks when I get a new camera ,hopefully within the next few days :happydance:


----------



## trashit

anna, anna, anna! I dunno if i dare post this as the scary mods keep locking everything.. Lol. I only just caught up with that thread on the girls oh and strippers? And i was DYING to post but got there too late... I just wanna say you go girl! I second you on everything you said, i would pull that guys dick off if he was mine :haha: how dare he think its acceptable to spend like 200 quid? On whores to dance around him naked wen his poor girlfriends at home none the wiser and pg with his child :growlmad: i dunno how she just rolled over and accepted it, id be outta there if i was her. Wheres girls fight these days ? I dunno... im just losing faith in men more and more each day that passes.... Xx


----------



## trashit

stuffymuffy said:


> I was getting dressed this morning and was horrified to find some stretch marks pretty low on my waist :cry: They're pretty much covered up by my pants but I thought my my bump was too little to be causing those :cry:

Dont worrry hun theyll fade eventually.. Im smothered in them too.. i just try not to look anymore lol.


----------



## Jas029

trashit: You have gotten so biggg!!!! :haha:

And yes it does seem like the mods are going nuts with the giant lock these days.. Scary :wacko:


----------



## trashit

Jas029 said:


> trashit: You have gotten so biggg!!!! :haha:
> 
> And yes it does seem like the mods are going nuts with the giant lock these days.. Scary :wacko:

Yeh i keep being told hes gonna be a ten pounder! :haha: and i know, what is with them? Theyre even locking ones that dont harm anyone!


----------



## trashit

i knew id feel like a burdon at my nannas >.< i posted over on third tri about how terrible i suddenly started to feel last night (had major tummy pains, back ache and felt like barfing) well i didnt sleep much once it had subsided, had some breakfast and about half an hour later suddenly started to feel sick again. Not like m/s nausea like a full on tummy bug sickness :( my nana got up with me last nite and got me hot water bottles and give me a back rub, today i think shes a bit pissy shes sayin how my mum needs to do more and shes gonna tell her.... I so feel like i shouldnt be here.:( total burdon. Xx


----------



## annawrigley

thank you!! i dont really know how she was ok with it tbh :shrug:
and omg he seemed like such an asshole
i knew that post would get locked tho after it all kicked off :haha: x


----------



## Jas029

Anna, As soon as I read the first PAGE I knew it would get locked..

But yes they seem to be keeping a very keen eye on our threads.. 
Kinda scary :shock:


----------



## annawrigley

as soon as i told him to f off i knew it would tbh :blush:
but he made me so angry!
x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Congrats anna :)
stuffymuffy u found out ur adzact due date yett?

ive seen a pram i like already.. its from littlewoods in the new booook.. il try find it on the net i need some honest opinions.. me + kie like it..
butt when are you gettin ur prams? cus its bad luck isnt it xxx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> Congrats anna :)
> stuffymuffy u found out ur adzact due date yett?
> 
> ive seen a pram i like already.. its from littlewoods in the new booook.. il try find it on the net i need some honest opinions.. me + kie like it..
> butt when are you gettin ur prams? cus its bad luck isnt it xxx

thanks :)
pahhh bad luck/good preparation :thumbup:
i dont believe in the bad luck malarkey except FOBs mum wouldnt let me keep baby clothes in the house til after i was 12 weeks haha
well this is the one FOBs cousin gave me:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/188176000_2.jpg
but instead of the cream bits its blue. :thumbup:
i like it, its grown on me ;)

show us yours :D if you have the money to buy it now id say go for it! otherwise wait for your grants to come through? thats what i was gonna do until i kindly got given that one xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Congrats anna :)
> stuffymuffy u found out ur adzact due date yett?
> 
> ive seen a pram i like already.. its from littlewoods in the new booook.. il try find it on the net i need some honest opinions.. me + kie like it..
> butt when are you gettin ur prams? cus its bad luck isnt it xxx
> 
> thanks :)
> pahhh bad luck/good preparation :thumbup:
> i dont believe in the bad luck malarkey except FOBs mum wouldnt let me keep baby clothes in the house til after i was 12 weeks haha
> well this is the one FOBs cousin gave me:
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/188176000_2.jpg
> but instead of the cream bits its blue. :thumbup:
> i like it, its grown on me ;)
> 
> show us yours :D if you have the money to buy it now id say go for it! otherwise wait for your grants to come through? thats what i was gonna do until i kindly got given that one xxClick to expand...

Well i was gunna do that, my mom said she would pay half to this one from littlewoods
so i might save a little + then order it and give her some of the money if that makes sence? let me have a look at trying to find it, im useles! i think it looks propa in the book + rubbish on the net if its the one i found yday xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

This is minging on the foto ive found!
in the book its pattened and evrything but its mix and match and the green looks nicer.. :| lol
https://www.littlewoods.com/rf/p.do...s_item_loc_id=1&product=665544805&pageSize=12

if u look down to accesories should be like seat liner and head hugger? thats the patten thats on it like at the back..? if u get me lol xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> This is minging on the foto ive found!
> in the book its pattened and evrything but its mix and match and the green looks nicer.. :| lol
> https://www.littlewoods.com/rf/p.do...s_item_loc_id=1&product=665544805&pageSize=12
> 
> if u look down to accesories should be like seat liner and head hugger? thats the patten thats on it like at the back..? if u get me lol xx

ahh yer i see the pattern you mean. thats really nice! :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> This is minging on the foto ive found!
> in the book its pattened and evrything but its mix and match and the green looks nicer.. :| lol
> https://www.littlewoods.com/rf/p.do...s_item_loc_id=1&product=665544805&pageSize=12
> 
> if u look down to accesories should be like seat liner and head hugger? thats the patten thats on it like at the back..? if u get me lol xx
> 
> ahh yer i see the pattern you mean. thats really nice! :thumbup:Click to expand...

and the carseat i can buy seprate that matches toooo!!
it looks gourgeous in the catalouge tho.. and nothing else seeeems to come as close but i wana get it nowwwww!! when am i allowed it :( lol xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

19 weeks.. look at the foto..
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/19weeks/
is my baby folded like that :O!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*

that pics abit silly tbh lol i spose baby could be like that but i doubt it wouldnt be very comfy? haha x*


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:



> and the carseat i can buy seprate that matches toooo!!
> it looks gourgeous in the catalouge tho.. and nothing else seeeems to come as close but i wana get it nowwwww!! when am i allowed it :( lol xx

whenever you want ;) youll be thankful later on if you get some stuff sorted early :D



EmziixBo0o said:


> 19 weeks.. look at the foto..
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/19weeks/
> is my baby folded like that :O!!

hahaha idk those pics always freaked me out abit!
they are weirdly flexible though ;):shrug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ahaha it did make me giggle!!!!!!
i just imagine him or her to be lieing how i saw when i went for my scan!

well i dont knoww becus of that bad luck thing lmaoooo xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

butt i want itt nowwwwwwwwwwwww LOL


----------



## Jas029

I noticed some of those are in really odd positions! :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha its worryinggg!!! i hope ur okay down there holded up LO lmao reminds me of a folded deck chair? lolol x


----------



## trashit

i dont believe in the bad luck jargon, my room heres full of his things :) my dad hasnt brought the pram up with him yet tho hes 'pimping it up' lol i think hes adding lots of leopard print and stuff courtesy of camden :) i hear its 3 wheeled and beige ut thats all i no. I like yours Anna :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

LEPORD PRINT
I LOVEE LEPORD PRINT!!
omg omg omggggggggggggggg
ur HAVEEEE to get a photo  !!!!!!!!!

haha.. so i will be okay just to get the pram do u rekon?xxx


----------



## trashit

yes siree, if u believe old wives tales youll believe anything lol they say- if a woman has heartburn the babies hair will be curly :haha: most women get heartburn and im sure theres not lots of curly babies strolling around. i just checked out that position, your babies magic! Lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Apparently if you get heartburn really bad it means alot of hair.. iv not heard of curly hair lol *


----------



## trashit

yes siree, if u believe old wives tales youll believe anything lol they say- if a woman has heartburn the babies hair will be curly :haha: most women get heartburn and im sure theres not lots of curly babies strolling around. i just checked out that position, your babies magic! Lol


----------



## trashit

did that post twice, my phones tripping out sorry. Yeah leopard prints a passion of mine has been for a few years now i have no idea how or why just absolutely adore it :) Dexter maybe a boy but im smothering him iin leopard print :) heh


----------



## trashit

hairy then theres not lots of hairy babies totting around lol. basically they chat bare wet. I never heard so muchh rubbish! Theyre just designed to scare monger people lol.


----------



## Gracey&bump

hey girls :)
my midwifes appointments on this wednesday now.
what sort of questions will the midwife ask me? because my babys dads best friend is coming with me seen as babys dad wants nothing to do with me or bump :(
but i dont want it to be awkward for him.
its a really weird situation to understand, but me and FOB's best friend have been really close for a while, & he says he doesnt want me to do this without any support, and he also said he's excited to be daddy :/
will i be giving the wrong impression by letting him come to scans and stuff with me, or am i just reading too much into it?
sorry for the rant & all the questions :)


----------



## annawrigley

Gracey&bump said:


> hey girls :)
> my midwifes appointments on this wednesday now.
> what sort of questions will the midwife ask me? because my babys dads best friend is coming with me seen as babys dad wants nothing to do with me or bump :(
> but i dont want it to be awkward for him.
> its a really weird situation to understand, but me and FOB's best friend have been really close for a while, & he says he doesnt want me to do this without any support, and he also said he's excited to be daddy :/
> will i be giving the wrong impression by letting him come to scans and stuff with me, or am i just reading too much into it?
> sorry for the rant & all the questions :)

is it your first appt? its normally quite long, about an hour, they take your bp, height, weight, and ask alot of questions about your and FOBs contact info and family medical history. nothing 'embarrassing' as far as i remember :D although i have heard girls say they have an 'internal' examination on the 1st appt but i think thats usually US girls :shrug: its unlikely but if they do, this guy obv could just leave the room or something :haha:
i think its good you have someone to support you through this, come to scans etc, but make sure youre clear with him that he is a FRIEND and FOB is the FOB! sounds hes getting a little carried away
x


----------



## Gracey&bump

thats alright then :)
yeah ive told him he'll be more like a god father to baby, but its a really complicated situation.
FOB doesnt even know about the baby yet because he wont reply to texts, answer his phone or stay around when i go to meet him :(
we broke up on really bad terms *he'd been cheating for almost 4months* and after we ended me & this other lad started getting really close, although we didnt start seeing eachother. he's older and i know he wants a child but im not sure if after everything im ready for a relationship and i need to keep my head clear for when bumps here.
so im really scared of him taking it the wrong way. obviously he knows he's not biologically babys dad but do you think it'll be a bad idea letting him have alot of contact with the baby or should i allow it?
im so confused right now & im sorry if im making no sense :( x


----------



## annawrigley

Gracey&bump said:


> thats alright then :)
> yeah ive told him he'll be more like a god father to baby, but its a really complicated situation.
> FOB doesnt even know about the baby yet because he wont reply to texts, answer his phone or stay around when i go to meet him :(
> we broke up on really bad terms *he'd been cheating for almost 4months* and after we ended me & this other lad started getting really close, although we didnt start seeing eachother. he's older and i know he wants a child but im not sure if after everything im ready for a relationship and i need to keep my head clear for when bumps here.
> so im really scared of him taking it the wrong way. obviously he knows he's not biologically babys dad but do you think it'll be a bad idea letting him have alot of contact with the baby or should i allow it?
> im so confused right now & im sorry if im making no sense :( x

you make sense :hugs:
i dont see a problem with letting him see a lot of the baby and stuff as long as he knows you dont want him to be around to be a "father figure", it is just as a friend! get that into his head and i think it should be fine! xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

hopefully :)
& yes it is my first app, i only just realised you asked. sorry hun.
is it 16 weeks when you find out the sex?
xx


----------



## trashit

they just ask things like if you smoke, drink, do drugs, your relationship status, they check your height and weight and do your BMI from that, take a blood and urine sample, send your bloods off to get your blood type and check for HIV and hepatitus etc. they ask address, just general stuff really. It takes about 40 minutes all in all..

look hunni dont you worry, my ex has been more of a support to me than fob and im kinda (well i am) in same situation as you, i have no means of contacting fob we ended on terrible terms and now my ex is kinda on the scene and he wants to be Dexter's daddy. As i said to him, blood doesnt make a good father, its whoevers there to love, care for and support the child throughout their life in the end and whether thats no father or a step-father it doesnt matter, that child will always feel loved :)
good luck hunni :flower: xx


----------



## trashit

around 20 weeks x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

trashit said:


> did that post twice, my phones tripping out sorry. Yeah leopard prints a passion of mine has been for a few years now i have no idea how or why just absolutely adore it :) Dexter maybe a boy but im smothering him iin leopard print :) heh

Haha bless ya
i love lepord print.
i got 2 pauls boutique bags both in lepord print, and a pink lepord print hairdryer
the pjs
everythinggg!!!! i just want a lepord print feature wall to go OTT Lmaoo xxx


----------



## trashit

me too lol i got leopard print straighteners duvet set calender, soo many shoes, coats everything :haha: i adore it <3 xx


----------



## trashit

oh im tempted to steal pat butchers wallpaper!! im so in love with it haha xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> stuffymuffy u found out ur adzact due date yett?
> 
> 
> No, and I won't for a few more weeks. Ugh :cry: Long story.
> So I scheduled my appointment for this Thursday with a midwife that works through the birthing center that I want to deliver at. Anyway I scheduled it before I knew that my that was the same day my school has their all day music festival/concert thing . My appointment is at noon which is in the middle of one of my performances. The concert is 75% of my grade for that class and my band teacher says that if I miss it I'll fail band, which means I won't graduate. So I called the practice today when I got home from school and spoke with a nurse and told her I wouldn't be able to make that appointment and asked if I could reschedule, thinking I would be able to get an appointment within a few days. And she said that the earliest appointment they have is February 18th! The practice is made up of several obstetricians and midwives so I found it hard to believe that that was the earliest they had an appointment so I asked to talk to the nursing supervisor and after being put on hold for 15 minutes the nursing supervisor tells me that they are all booked up until then, that they do have other appointments before that but they are strictly reserved for high risk mothers and emergencies and since I wasn't high risk and I wasn't having any cramping, bleeding or bp issues that I wasn't an emergency! She said that as long as I was feeling the baby move that everything was probably fine and not too worry. I was fumed! "Probably okay" doesn't work for me! I'm desperate to have another scan and see my LO and make sure that everything is okay, I'm going to go crazy the next few weeks not knowing. I really want to just go to my original appointment and skip the concert but if I don't graduate then I'll lose my grant for university next year. Ugh I don't know what to do :cry: I'm going to call back later and see if I can talk to my midwife and not just a nurse and maybe she can squeeze me in.
> Sorry for that rant.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Haha
i saw a beautiful lepord print dress
but i cant get it :( xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy u found out ur adzact due date yett?
> 
> 
> No, and I won't for a few more weeks. Ugh :cry: Long story.
> So I scheduled my appointment for this Thursday with a midwife that works through the birthing center that I want to deliver at. Anyway I scheduled it before I knew that my that was the same day my school has their all day music festival/concert thing . My appointment is at noon which is in the middle of one of my performances. The concert is 75% of my grade for that class and my band teacher says that if I miss it I'll fail band, which means I won't graduate. So I called the practice today when I got home from school and spoke with a nurse and told her I wouldn't be able to make that appointment and asked if I could reschedule, thinking I would be able to get an appointment within a few days. And she said that the earliest appointment they have is February 18th! The practice is made up of several obstetricians and midwives so I found it hard to believe that that was the earliest they had an appointment so I asked to talk to the nursing supervisor and after being put on hold for 15 minutes the nursing supervisor tells me that they are all booked up until then, that they do have other appointments before that but they are strictly reserved for high risk mothers and emergencies and since I wasn't high risk and I wasn't having any cramping, bleeding or bp issues that I wasn't an emergency! She said that as long as I was feeling the baby move that everything was probably fine and not too worry. I was fumed! "Probably okay" doesn't work for me! I'm desperate to have another scan and see my LO and make sure that everything is okay, I'm going to go crazy the next few weeks not knowing. I really want to just go to my original appointment and skip the concert but if I don't graduate then I'll lose my grant for university next year. Ugh I don't know what to do :cry: I'm going to call back later and see if I can talk to my midwife and not just a nurse and maybe she can squeeze me in.
> Sorry for that rant.
> 
> see uve missed ur 12 week and will only get 1 scan.. if that was me id be fuming :(
> dont ur doctors have a midwife at the pratice??
> thats who i see xxClick to expand...


----------



## stuffymuffy

Oh I'm really upset to say the least. The practice is made up of a few ob's and I think three midwives. If you're pregnancy is not high risk then you get the choice of a dr. or midwife. I told the nurse that I would take an appointment with a dr. instead of my midwife this time but she just said "they're all booked up". I was the wtf! They're can't be that many pregnant women in this area! Ugh!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Did ask them how soon you get booked in to see a dr not a midwife? like they can't be booked up forever haha


----------



## trashit

fek i keep seeing gorgeous leopard print things, i have too much admitedly but i darent buy any of it incase i never get my body back :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> fek i keep seeing gorgeous leopard print things, i have too much admitedly but i darent buy any of it incase i never get my body back :(

I worry about never having my body back, I've gained like 50 pounds. omg.:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> Did ask them how soon you get booked in to see a dr not a midwife? like they can't be booked up forever haha

I can get in to see a doctor on the 16th of February which is only two days away from the appointment I can get with my midwife. So I guess I'll just stick with the midwife appointment. I still think it's ridiculous that that's the earliest I can get an appointment, I've called the practice three times in the past hour or so and left messages for my midwife to see if there is anything she can do, maybe take give me an appointment on an emergency basis since I haven't had a scan since I was about 11 weeks :shrug: Maybe I'm over-reacting and it's not that far away to wait, I tend to worry about everything, I just really want to know my due date and more importantly make sure that LO is okay.


----------



## trashit

PreggoEggo said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> fek i keep seeing gorgeous leopard print things, i have too much admitedly but i darent buy any of it incase i never get my body back :(
> 
> I worry about never having my body back, I've gained like 50 pounds. omg.:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...

 me too hun dont worry about it...
i keep wondering where the hell all that weight is though! cos to me apart from maybe my thighs getting a little chubbier, its all baby! everyone comments on how im all "up front" or all baby too... :shrug: i just hope i dont gain anymore!!!


----------



## trashit

so i wanna know what youre all doing about FOB and access to your bubas. Are any of you keeping bubs away completely? Or are you going to let them see them on a weekend or what? Ive been doing my research and if the dad is not present at the signing of the birth certificate then legally they arent the father... So are you all going with FOB to sign it?


----------



## mayb_baby

my fob dont wana b on it (£350per month) of his wage £250per week


----------



## stuffymuffy

FOB is more than welcome to see his child but not alone until bubs is quite older. As for his name being on the birth certificate, I'm not quite sure of yet what I'm going to do or if LO will have his last name or mine. In the states the father doesn't have to sign the birth certificate to have legal rights or even be named on it.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> so i wanna know what youre all doing about FOB and access to your bubas. Are any of you keeping bubs away completely? Or are you going to let them see them on a weekend or what? Ive been doing my research and if the dad is not present at the signing of the birth certificate then legally they arent the father... So are you all going with FOB to sign it?

as it stands right now, I'm keeping FOB outta babies life completely. Here in canada he doesn't need to sign the birth certificate,I'm putting him as unknown but I am still taking him to court in the next few months for child support


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> hey girls :)
> my midwifes appointments on this wednesday now.
> what sort of questions will the midwife ask me? because my babys dads best friend is coming with me seen as babys dad wants nothing to do with me or bump :(
> but i dont want it to be awkward for him.
> its a really weird situation to understand, but me and FOB's best friend have been really close for a while, & he says he doesnt want me to do this without any support, and he also said he's excited to be daddy :/
> will i be giving the wrong impression by letting him come to scans and stuff with me, or am i just reading too much into it?
> sorry for the rant & all the questions :)
> 
> is it your first appt? its normally quite long, about an hour, they take your bp, height, weight, and ask alot of questions about your and FOBs contact info and family medical history. nothing 'embarrassing' as far as i remember :D *although i have heard girls say they have an 'internal' examination on the 1st appt but i think thats usually US girls* :shrug: its unlikely but if they do, this guy obv could just leave the room or something :haha:
> i think its good you have someone to support you through this, come to scans etc, but make sure youre clear with him that he is a FRIEND and FOB is the FOB! sounds hes getting a little carried away
> xClick to expand...

Us unlucky American girls :haha:


----------



## Maddiee

trashit said:


> so i wanna know what youre all doing about FOB and access to your bubas. Are any of you keeping bubs away completely? Or are you going to let them see them on a weekend or what? Ive been doing my research and if the dad is not present at the signing of the birth certificate then legally they arent the father... So are you all going with FOB to sign it?

I'm not sure about this but i don't think here in Australia that the father signs the birth certificate. i understand that he's a teenage boy and i don't want us to end up arguing like a couple that have been married for 40 years. we're only 16. lol.(to take a line out of the movie knocked up)just because i'm scared shitless of doing this, it isn't enough of a reason to drag him into a relationship with me. (even though we are great together ;) ) i know i can do it on my own so i've decided that if he wants to be in Charliee's life he'll make it happen himself..


----------



## Alexandra91

hey does anyone know if i will be able to get any help finacially of the FOB? He doesnt work and doesnt want to get a job so he is on the doll which is £90 a month.. will he have to give any of that to me once LO is here? I work full time so i dont kno if i will be better off leaving my job when LO is born and claiming? I dont want it to sound as if im just trying to get all the money i can but i dont think ill be able to afford everything on my wage? 
x


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> so i wanna know what youre all doing about FOB and access to your bubas. Are any of you keeping bubs away completely? Or are you going to let them see them on a weekend or what? Ive been doing my research and if the dad is not present at the signing of the birth certificate then legally they arent the father... So are you all going with FOB to sign it?

this has been torturing me for months! haha. but ive finally made a decision cos even though FOB was a crap OH i think he will make a good dad, or im gonna give him a chance to anyway (ONE chance!)
so yeah he'll be present at the birth, go on the BC, and have regular access, at first i will be present, like he'll come round to mine or i'll take Noah round to his or meet him in town or something, but he won't be having him on his own til hes much older, maybe 6-12 months or so.
xx


----------



## trashit

its been playing on my mind because fob was a shit OH an will be an equally crap dad, he'll always let Dexter down i just forsee it and i dont want that for him :(:( but i think Dexter has a right to find out for himself that his dads crap, but then as a mother i dont wanna see him being let down :( i just dont know!! xx


----------



## Maddiee

oh thats tough. sorry about your situation. GL!


----------



## trashit

lol so you know FOB left to get this amazing job that was 25 grand a year... his mum told us its 15 grand a year, so basically just a normal job.
Hes such a LIAR.


----------



## Maddiee

its a load of bullsh*t. why does he keep lying to you? :(
what does he honestly think it will acheive?


----------



## trashit

hes pretty fuckin good at lying tbh! Why should be have any right to my son?? It doesnt seem to anger anyone in the way it angers me, but hes taken everything from me leaving me with the clothes on my back, lied about why he went and STILL not contacted me. So no i dont think he deserves my son.


----------



## Maddiee

terrible. so he's not earning any more where he is now as to what he was earning when he was home with you? thats messed up.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

trashit said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> fek i keep seeing gorgeous leopard print things, i have too much admitedly but i darent buy any of it incase i never get my body back :(
> 
> I worry about never having my body back, I've gained like 50 pounds. omg.:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> me too hun dont worry about it...
> i keep wondering where the hell all that weight is though! cos to me apart from maybe my thighs getting a little chubbier, its all baby! everyone comments on how im all "up front" or all baby too... :shrug: i just hope i dont gain anymore!!!Click to expand...

I really hope i get my body back, as long as it looks good when im in a dress or something when i go clubbin i dont mind, just dont want to be fat after + for it 2 not go away :( xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Alexandra91 said:


> hey does anyone know if i will be able to get any help finacially of the FOB? He doesnt work and doesnt want to get a job so he is on the doll which is £90 a month.. will he have to give any of that to me once LO is here? I work full time so i dont kno if i will be better off leaving my job when LO is born and claiming? I dont want it to sound as if im just trying to get all the money i can but i dont think ill be able to afford everything on my wage?
> x

Ive had to leave my job
ive had really bad back pains..
like all lastnight i was up all night with my bad back and i was even cryin it was that bad i said i wanted to go hospital..

but i thought id be better off. i am with the grants, but im not? because i cant even afford my contract bill + stuff.. but i was a hairdresser so being on my feet all the time didnt do me good at all x


----------



## trashit

Maddiee said:


> terrible. so he's not earning any more where he is now as to what he was earning when he was home with you? thats messed up.

earning the same. just he thinks he can cope better in this new job apparently, but this new job is admin and as he has dyslexia i dont think hes gonna be all that good at paperwork. IDIOT. im dying and i mean DYING to give him a piece of my mind, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## trashit

EmziixBo0o said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> fek i keep seeing gorgeous leopard print things, i have too much admitedly but i darent buy any of it incase i never get my body back :(
> 
> I worry about never having my body back, I've gained like 50 pounds. omg.:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> me too hun dont worry about it...
> i keep wondering where the hell all that weight is though! cos to me apart from maybe my thighs getting a little chubbier, its all baby! everyone comments on how im all "up front" or all baby too... :shrug: i just hope i dont gain anymore!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope i get my body back, as long as it looks good when im in a dress or something when i go clubbin i dont mind, just dont want to be fat after + for it 2 not go away :( xxClick to expand...

 
im thinking the same too... i dont wanna be like peggy off east is east forever! hahahahahhah


----------



## EmziixBo0o

trashit said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> fek i keep seeing gorgeous leopard print things, i have too much admitedly but i darent buy any of it incase i never get my body back :(
> 
> I worry about never having my body back, I've gained like 50 pounds. omg.:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> me too hun dont worry about it...
> i keep wondering where the hell all that weight is though! cos to me apart from maybe my thighs getting a little chubbier, its all baby! everyone comments on how im all "up front" or all baby too... :shrug: i just hope i dont gain anymore!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope i get my body back, as long as it looks good when im in a dress or something when i go clubbin i dont mind, just dont want to be fat after + for it 2 not go away :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> im thinking the same too... i dont wanna be like peggy off east is east forever! hahahahahhahClick to expand...

Lmaoooooooo! I think were be okay, im gunna try watch what i eat.. bit hard tho! ill just go on some mad diet after lmao


----------



## trashit

well i havent had an appetite for a good few weeks now so i dont think ill be putting much more weight on than i already have, fingers crossedd!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha i dont really tend to know what i fancy to eat anymore if you know what i mean?
i just look in our cupboard.. because we have like a crisps and chocolate and biscuit cupboard like.. and ive always felt i need to eat sumthing before my sister gets her hands on all the good stuf lmao  xx


----------



## trashit

i completely know where your coming from!!!! ive been like that all the way through pg i just never fancy anything, i root through the cupboards and just dont want any of it! lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

and i just eat it purely for the sake of itt lmaooo


----------



## angelinaaa

Does anyone here have aim or msn?
i could use someone to talk to :\


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> i completely know where your coming from!!!! ive been like that all the way through pg i just never fancy anything, i root through the cupboards and just dont want any of it! lol




EmziixBo0o said:


> and i just eat it purely for the sake of itt lmaooo

ME TOO!!
omg i was just gonna post this, its really getting to me now cos if i dont like look at the time and think oh shit iv not eaten in hours i would just forget to completely :|
i know its bad but today i had some cereal at about 11 then went to town and came back home at 4-5ish and iv literally only just now (9pm) thought oh god better eat something
it didnt even cross my mind
i just dont feel hungry and nothing appeals to me at all :shrug:
aaaargh :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr! i no and like ive just had steak and chips
i over done it with the chips
but just ate them ALLL!!! x


----------



## pprsmama1686

I am Andrea. I am 19 years old. I am a single mother. Should I even mention the dad? Nope. He dont deserve it. I made my princess on my own :winkwink: My princesses due date is April 15, 2010!! Her name will be Princess Peyton Ryleigh


----------



## QuintinsMommy

pprsmama1686 said:


> I am Andrea. I am 19 years old. I am a single mother. Should I even mention the dad? Nope. He dont deserve it. I made my princess on my own :winkwink: My princesses due date is April 15, 2010!! Her name will be Princess Peyton Ryleigh

awe welcome . 
I'm 19 years old as well
love the name you picked out:thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

angelinaaa said:


> Does anyone here have aim or msn?
> i could use someone to talk to :\

im afraid i dont have aim and barely go on msn but i hope you find someone who does :hugs: 



pprsmama1686 said:


> I am Andrea. I am 19 years old. I am a single mother. Should I even mention the dad? Nope. He dont deserve it. I made my princess on my own :winkwink: My princesses due date is April 15, 2010!! Her name will be Princess Peyton Ryleigh

welcome :hi: im anna im 17 and due 14th march (30+2 weeks pg) :) xx


----------



## trashit

pprsmama1686 said:


> I am Andrea. I am 19 years old. I am a single mother. Should I even mention the dad? Nope. He dont deserve it. I made my princess on my own :winkwink: My princesses due date is April 15, 2010!! Her name will be Princess Peyton Ryleigh

:hi:! im ellie, nearly 17, nearly 32 weeks with a little boy called Dexter Jay :) 




so girlies im officially becoming SICK OF LIFE. SICK OF EVERYONE IN IT!!!!
:growlmad: i just want Dexter to be here come on Dexter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maddiee

> so girlies im officially becoming SICK OF LIFE. SICK OF EVERYONE IN IT!!!!
> i just want Dexter to be here come on Dexter!!!!!!!!

wishing for a premmie, are we?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Just to update Sophies thread even though i have on the other one in buddies section..
she text me this morning saying...

"Just got out of hospital from staying overnight as a severe uti was causing contractions. they stopped the contractions and ive been sent home with medication and put on bedrest."

She wanted me to let all you know.*


----------



## trashit

Maddiee said:


> so girlies im officially becoming SICK OF LIFE. SICK OF EVERYONE IN IT!!!!
> i just want Dexter to be here come on Dexter!!!!!!!!
> 
> wishing for a premmie, are we?Click to expand...

noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! but i cant wait for march to hurryyyyyy!


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Just to update Sophies thread even though i have on the other one in buddies section..
> she text me this morning saying...
> 
> "Just got out of hospital from staying overnight as a severe uti was causing contractions. they stopped the contractions and ive been sent home with medication and put on bedrest."
> 
> She wanted me to let all you know.*

aww bless her hope shes doing better now. thanks for letting us know xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*She said shell try get on here soon but can understand if she doesnt as shes on bedrest *


----------



## Maddiee

trashit said:


> Maddiee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so girlies im officially becoming SICK OF LIFE. SICK OF EVERYONE IN IT!!!!
> i just want Dexter to be here come on Dexter!!!!!!!!
> 
> wishing for a premmie, are we?Click to expand...
> 
> noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! but i cant wait for march to hurryyyyyy!Click to expand...

i know. i'm due in April. and im so impatient. he'll be here soon enough.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

whats happened with sophie
why dont i kno anything please :o!! x


----------



## Maddiee

yeah. whats wrong?


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv just said *


----------



## Becyboo__x

Becyboo__x said:


> *Just to update Sophies thread even though i have on the other one in buddies section..
> she text me this morning saying...
> 
> "Just got out of hospital from staying overnight as a severe uti was causing contractions. they stopped the contractions and ive been sent home with medication and put on bedrest."
> 
> She wanted me to let all you know.*

*Here***


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:o when did that happen
i didnt know anything x


----------



## annawrigley

lol neither did we she just text becy this morning! :( xx


----------



## trashit

i dont know who Sophie is :nope: whats her name on this?? xx


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> i dont know who Sophie is :nope: whats her name on this?? xx

Mummy.To.Be
xx


----------



## trashit

ohhh! oh im glad shes doing ok :) xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ohhh :)

hehe thought i had missed it and not read anything :D hehe

do u think my bumps supposed tobe like that on my ticker lmao x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiya only just realised there was this section on bnb glad i found it :)

my names Laura and i have a little girl who is just over 7 months im 19 and yep you guessed it the father is not in my daughters life or mine but we are doing great!

so how is everyone? :)

xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

glad to hear ur duin great
and welcome
im fine apart from back ache :( lol u x


----------



## annawrigley

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Hiya only just realised there was this section on bnb glad i found it :)
> 
> my names Laura and i have a little girl who is just over 7 months im 19 and yep you guessed it the father is not in my daughters life or mine but we are doing great!
> 
> so how is everyone? :)
> 
> xx

welcome :hi:
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Anna :) hows bump and youu <3


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

EmziixBo0o said:


> glad to hear ur duin great
> and welcome
> im fine apart from back ache :( lol u x

aww is your bump causing backache already? 
i had bad backache when i was heavily pregnant i had to sit
down every 5 mins when i went out shopping i was such a moaner :lol:

im fine thanks just really wanting to :sleep: 

x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

annawrigley said:


> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> Hiya only just realised there was this section on bnb glad i found it :)
> 
> my names Laura and i have a little girl who is just over 7 months im 19 and yep you guessed it the father is not in my daughters life or mine but we are doing great!
> 
> so how is everyone? :)
> 
> xx
> 
> welcome :hi:
> xxClick to expand...

thanks and hi :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> glad to hear ur duin great
> and welcome
> im fine apart from back ache :( lol u x
> 
> aww is your bump causing backache already?
> i had bad backache when i was heavily pregnant i had to sit
> down every 5 mins when i went out shopping i was such a moaner :lol:
> 
> im fine thanks just really wanting to :sleep:
> 
> xClick to expand...

thing is im not even showing yet. just really suffering from pain in my back.. its mostly when im sleeping :| i get woke up by it x


----------



## trashit

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Hiya only just realised there was this section on bnb glad i found it :)
> 
> my names Laura and i have a little girl who is just over 7 months im 19 and yep you guessed it the father is not in my daughters life or mine but we are doing great!
> 
> so how is everyone? :)
> 
> xx

:hi: im ellie :)
im doing alright but like the others suffering the backache =( =( xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> Anna :) hows bump and youu <3

goood thanks :) felt awful yesterday but much better today :) what about youu?xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Anna :) hows bump and youu <3
> 
> goood thanks :) felt awful yesterday but much better today :) what about youu?xxClick to expand...

im fine. the worst backache ever.. but what can i do ive got alongg time with it so better get used 2 it :( x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol how can people not know who sophie is 
spose its cause her names mummy.to.be on here but shes the one who started this thread lol shes just not been on in a while because shes abit busy and now on bedrest .. but ill see if shes okay in couple days if she dont come on here or anything
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmao mad isnt it but all us know eachotherr


----------



## stuffymuffy

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Hiya only just realised there was this section on bnb glad i found it :)
> 
> my names Laura and i have a little girl who is just over 7 months im 19 and yep you guessed it the father is not in my daughters life or mine but we are doing great!
> 
> so how is everyone? :)
> 
> xx

Hi I'm Stephanie. Welcome :hi:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hey everyone
you know those baby's 1st year books?
they are like photo albums but you write in them? like a keep sake.
anyway i want one really badly but everytime I see one I like, its like 
"me and daddy were thinking this when baby did this ..... "
or "when me and daddy found out you were a boy we felt"
I think you get what I mean, but I can't find one that doesn't have so much with fathers in it:( don't they make ones for single mommys?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

And Then There Was Me
That's one of many I've seen around, try google searching "baby's 1st year book single parents" and you'll get a lot of them. :)

Look like I belong here now...Oh well.


----------



## Maddiee

PreggoEggo said:


> hey everyone
> you know those baby's 1st year books?
> they are like photo albums but you write in them? like a keep sake.
> anyway i want one really badly but everytime I see one I like, its like
> "me and daddy were thinking this when baby did this ..... "
> or "when me and daddy found out you were a boy we felt"
> I think you get what I mean, but I can't find one that doesn't have so much with fathers in it:( don't they make ones for single mommys?

like this?
https://cgi.ebay.com/Babys-First-Ye...emQQptZUS_Nonfiction_Book?hash=item27adeeb09d


----------



## trashit

lol i just didnt know her by first name thats all :nope: the internet worlds like a craazzy different world, where im not ellie im "trashit" haha.
I know what you mean preggoeggo, i bought one a few weeks ago and filled the first page in with details about me and fob and even a picture, but now im seriously regretting it, dont know whether to buy another :shrug:


----------



## Maddiee

before you posted about them i didn't even know they existed.


----------



## trashit

the babies first year books??


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i havnt got a baby book just yet..
ive got a little photo frame tho.. yu put a new born photo in.. and like 1 months 2 months ect ect .. up 2 a yearr :) Its nicee! x


----------



## Maddiee

trashit said:


> the babies first year books??

yeah. i knew about the journals where you write weights etc. but not the ones with feelings and photo slots.


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> hey everyone
> you know those baby's 1st year books?
> they are like photo albums but you write in them? like a keep sake.
> anyway i want one really badly but everytime I see one I like, its like
> "me and daddy were thinking this when baby did this ..... "
> or "when me and daddy found out you were a boy we felt"
> I think you get what I mean, but I can't find one that doesn't have so much with fathers in it:( don't they make ones for single mommys?

i feel like everything like this is another big kick in the teeth :( haha
all the emails i get for the various pregnancy clubs im subscribed to (for the freebies ;)) say that kinda thing as well, or like "get your other half to give you a relaxing back rub!" its like grrrrr if only!! :dohh:
ive been feeling so bitter about the whole 'being single' thing lately, and so angry at him! even though it was pretty mutual :\ he could be doing a lot more. :growlmad: and just seems happy couples are being rubbed in my face all the time haha :(



Croc-O-Dile said:


> Look like I belong here now...Oh well.

oh no, is that recent? :(
welcome anyway :) xx



EmziixBo0o said:


> i havnt got a baby book just yet..
> ive got a little photo frame tho.. yu put a new born photo in.. and like 1 months 2 months ect ect .. up 2 a yearr :) Its nicee! x

i want one of them! :thumbup:


----------



## trashit

ive got one of them photo frames theyre so sweet :)
i got it bought for christmas, with a big one in the middle for the 1st birthday :) love it! I wish i hadnt have wrote about FOB in that book now ive gotta fork another tenner out for another one, its ok though ill get the peter rabbit one this time :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone
> you know those baby's 1st year books?
> they are like photo albums but you write in them? like a keep sake.
> anyway i want one really badly but everytime I see one I like, its like
> "me and daddy were thinking this when baby did this ..... "
> or "when me and daddy found out you were a boy we felt"
> I think you get what I mean, but I can't find one that doesn't have so much with fathers in it:( don't they make ones for single mommys?
> 
> i feel like everything like this is another big kick in the teeth :( haha
> all the emails i get for the various pregnancy clubs im subscribed to (for the freebies ;)) say that kinda thing as well, or like "get your other half to give you a relaxing back rub!" its like grrrrr if only!! :dohh:
> ive been feeling so bitter about the whole 'being single' thing lately, and so angry at him! even though it was pretty mutual :\ he could be doing a lot more. :growlmad: and just seems happy couples are being rubbed in my face all the time haha :(
> 
> awe I know, Some days things like this don't bug me,then days they make me cry then others I'm really mad about them :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## pprsmama1686

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone
> you know those baby's 1st year books?
> they are like photo albums but you write in them? like a keep sake.
> anyway i want one really badly but everytime I see one I like, its like
> "me and daddy were thinking this when baby did this ..... "
> or "when me and daddy found out you were a boy we felt"
> I think you get what I mean, but I can't find one that doesn't have so much with fathers in it:( don't they make ones for single mommys?
> 
> i feel like everything like this is another big kick in the teeth :( haha
> all the emails i get for the various pregnancy clubs im subscribed to (for the freebies ;)) say that kinda thing as well, or like "get your other half to give you a relaxing back rub!" its like grrrrr if only!! :dohh:
> ive been feeling so bitter about the whole 'being single' thing lately, and so angry at him! even though it was pretty mutual :\ he could be doing a lot more. :growlmad: and just seems happy couples are being rubbed in my face all the time haha :(
> 
> awe I know, Some days things like this don't bug me,then days they make me cry then others I'm really mad about them :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand where your coming from! It makes me so mad! I got a memory booklet for christmas for Peyton and I asks daddys name and about him and his family tree. I was like, HA!! I should fill my name in there too! lolClick to expand...


----------



## EmziixBo0o

the photoframe i got was only a fiver
my mommy got it when we was shopping lmaoo  haha
it looks exspencive 2!
from home bargains, i love that place.. thats if any of you have one?Xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> the photoframe i got was only a fiver
> my mommy got it when we was shopping lmaoo  haha
> it looks exspencive 2!
> from home bargains, i love that place.. thats if any of you have one?Xx

yeyy, we have a home bargains ;) might have to check it out!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> the photoframe i got was only a fiver
> my mommy got it when we was shopping lmaoo  haha
> it looks exspencive 2!
> from home bargains, i love that place.. thats if any of you have one?Xx
> 
> yeyy, we have a home bargains ;) might have to check it out!Click to expand...

haha i love homebargians
i got the most cutesttttt baby changing mat from there for 4 pound
its gotta duck on it and it says quack quack quack :D
its sooo cuteeeee!!!!


----------



## trashit

good prices on nappies in there :D x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

trashit said:


> good prices on nappies in there :D x

in homebargainss?


----------



## trashit

yer if its the one im thinking of! yeah it is, theres one in the city centre :) xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aha ill av 2 look out for the nappies  hehe..
have any of you started getting your supply of nappies? or when did yu start 2?xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> aha ill av 2 look out for the nappies  hehe..
> have any of you started getting your supply of nappies? or when did yu start 2?xx

yeah ive got 3 packs of newborn size 1 :thumbup:
mainly just cos they all had deals on ;) like, 'buy this pack of nappies and get a ton of free stuff'... type thing! thought i might as well stock up
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> aha ill av 2 look out for the nappies  hehe..
> have any of you started getting your supply of nappies? or when did yu start 2?xx
> 
> yeah ive got 3 packs of newborn size 1 :thumbup:
> mainly just cos they all had deals on ;) like, 'buy this pack of nappies and get a ton of free stuff'... type thing! thought i might as well stock up
> xxClick to expand...


yerr im gunna stock up.. so its best to get size 1??x


----------



## trashit

im stocked up on new born too, winnie the pooh ones :)
xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha il have to do it,
does anybody know a proper link to 16 and pregnant the full episode 1?xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> aha ill av 2 look out for the nappies  hehe..
> have any of you started getting your supply of nappies? or when did yu start 2?xx
> 
> yeah ive got 3 packs of newborn size 1 :thumbup:
> mainly just cos they all had deals on ;) like, 'buy this pack of nappies and get a ton of free stuff'... type thing! thought i might as well stock up
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yerr im gunna stock up.. so its best to get size 1??xClick to expand...

yeah probably, maybe a couple of size 2s too in case you have a hoooge baby :shock: lol



EmziixBo0o said:


> haha il have to do it,
> does anybody know a proper link to 16 and pregnant the full episode 1?xx

not yet, youtube have deleted alot of it :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ahah aww thankz anna <3

haha a huge baby :)
funny..
i cant waitttt for my bump to formm!!
i feel like this backaches for nothing lmao .. here i go againn moanin about it.. sorry girls x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

annawrigley said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Look like I belong here now...Oh well.
> 
> oh no, is that recent? :(
> welcome anyway :) xxClick to expand...

Yeah, it's recent, but I'm okay with it. I already knew I'd be doing it on my on from the start. Plus, I'm not really doing it alone, my family is super supportive and is helping me out a lot.


----------



## annawrigley

Croc-O-Dile said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Look like I belong here now...Oh well.
> 
> oh no, is that recent? :(
> welcome anyway :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's recent, but I'm okay with it. I already knew I'd be doing it on my on from the start. Plus, I'm not really doing it alone, my family is super supportive and is helping me out a lot.Click to expand...

thats good :thumbup: i had kind of accepted it would happen eventually before it happened too, softens the blow a lot! plus we'll all be great on our own anyway ;)
soo, whats your name, how old are you, where are you from etc etc ? :D
xx


----------



## trashit

im happy you accepted it before, must make it that bit easier :) sorry tho :( but im glad you have a good support system xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

annawrigley said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Look like I belong here now...Oh well.
> 
> oh no, is that recent? :(
> welcome anyway :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's recent, but I'm okay with it. I already knew I'd be doing it on my on from the start. Plus, I'm not really doing it alone, my family is super supportive and is helping me out a lot.Click to expand...
> 
> thats good :thumbup: i had kind of accepted it would happen eventually before it happened too, softens the blow a lot! plus we'll all be great on our own anyway ;)
> soo, whats your name, how old are you, where are you from etc etc ? :D
> xxClick to expand...

My name's Ally, I'm 16, and from Alabama but currently living in New Jersey (US). I'm in college earning my A.A in Liberal Arts right now, and plan on going on to earn my B.S/M.S in Quantum Physics. 
Sometimes I feel like my life is just a bad lifetime movie in the making. haha


----------



## trashit

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Sometimes I feel like my life is just a bad lifetime movie in the making. haha

Oh dont worry i think hollywood would be banned from making my life story into a film, there'd be too many suicides! Hehe. Well im ellie :hi: also 16 and from the north of England :) not that far off my buba being here now, scaary!xX


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

trashit said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel like my life is just a bad lifetime movie in the making. haha
> 
> Oh dont worry i think hollywood would be banned from making my life story into a film, there'd be too many suicides! Hehe. Well im ellie :hi: also 16 and from the north of England :) not that far off my buba being here now, scaary!xXClick to expand...

Oh jeez!
You know, the more I look into birthing plans and what not, the more I want to move to the UK. (Obviously I wanted to move there before, but this is just the icing on top of the cake) Seriously, America has TERRIBLE birthing options. You either get an epidural or you get nothing. Some places you can get different pain killers, and some places have birthing pools, but as for TENS and Gas and Air? You're lucky if your doctor even knows what you're talking about. -_-


----------



## Jas029

Croc-O-Dile said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel like my life is just a bad lifetime movie in the making. haha
> 
> Oh dont worry i think hollywood would be banned from making my life story into a film, there'd be too many suicides! Hehe. Well im ellie :hi: also 16 and from the north of England :) not that far off my buba being here now, scaary!xXClick to expand...
> 
> Oh jeez!
> You know, the more I look into birthing plans and what not, the more I want to move to the UK. (Obviously I wanted to move there before, but this is just the icing on top of the cake) Seriously, America has TERRIBLE birthing options. You either get an epidural or you get nothing. Some places you can get different pain killers, and some places have birthing pools, but as for TENS and Gas and Air? You're lucky if your doctor even knows what you're talking about. -_-Click to expand...

I feel the same way, I read so many things about gas and air on here and wanted it but found out about our only choice here is epidural and pain killers :saywhat:
Now I really wanna move to the UK


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm so glad I'm not the only one! haha


----------



## trashit

omg! You dont get gas and air?! Thats crazy talk.... Ring obama and demand it nowww! :haha: serious tho, thats really terrible :(


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> omg! You dont get gas and air?! Thats crazy talk.... Ring obama and demand it nowww! :haha: serious tho, thats really terrible :(

I know!!!
I really wanted it as backup but I'm stuck with just an epidural and I really didn't want to go down that path :cry:


----------



## angelinaaa

So excited for the birth....
although being a single teen mom is quite scary


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

trashit said:


> omg! You dont get gas and air?! Thats crazy talk.... Ring obama and demand it nowww! :haha: serious tho, thats really terrible :(

haha yeah, it's insane! I asked my mom today, "If I were to visit Canada, and just happen to go into labor, do you think I could get gas and air?" She laughed at me like I was kidding. I was serious! It's only about a 10 hour drive from where I'm at. haha



angelinaaa said:


> So excited for the birth....
> although being a single teen mom is quite scary

I'm the opposite, I'm not scared of being a single teen mom, I'm shaking in my boots about the birth though...


----------



## trashit

im not scared about being a single parent, what im scared about (especially after just watching a chat show where they were discussing absent fathers, and all seemed to agree that the father should be in the childs life even if they swan back in ten years later...) is that my son will resent me for not knowing his dad or that my son will feel somewhat abandoned forever. I dont want it to put a bad stamp on his life, im trying to protect him :cry: 

I cant believe you have practically no pain relief AND have to pay for the care you get, :wacko: makes no sense!


----------



## Maddiee

its a bit rude saying "you MUST have this and only this painkiller"


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

yeah, it's terrible. Here in America, the only thing you DON'T have to pay for is the air you breathe. Although I'm sure they'll find some way to tax that too. Doesn't matter, by then I'll be out of here. :happydance:


----------



## Maddiee

haha same here. i'm sure the Australian Government will find a way to make us pay tax on it too.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg :o i didnt no that you had to pay! and everything, and you HAVE to have epidural?... omggg :|


----------



## annawrigley

Croc-O-Dile said:


> My name's Ally, I'm 16, and from Alabama but currently living in New Jersey (US). I'm in college earning my A.A in Liberal Arts right now, and plan on going on to earn my B.S/M.S in Quantum Physics.
> Sometimes I feel like my life is just a bad lifetime movie in the making. haha

:hi: i'm anna, im 17, from the UK.
and to join in with the whole US medical fees thing, i think its ridiculous too!!! why cant you just set up an NHS-type thing over there?
obama :dohh:


----------



## Maddiee

annawrigley said:


> obama :dohh:

wasn't it Bush that brought in all that? 
i don't live there, sorry if i'm wrong :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Maddiee said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> obama :dohh:
> 
> wasn't it Bush that brought in all that?
> i don't live there, sorry if i'm wrong :haha:Click to expand...

god knows!
...bush :dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

whoever it was is silly :) lmao x


----------



## trashit

i dont think americans have ever had free heallthcare altho i may be wrong.. Obama wanted to bring it in and everyone was protesting against it cos theyd have to pay more taxes...x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

*RANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


So as some of you know the situation with me + kie (FOB) is weird.. im so pissed off, he asked me to go to a party with him, and its tomorrow, hes turned around now + said he doesnt want me to go because all we will do is argue, how am i suposed to just trust him to go to a party after hes cheated on me?? =| he gets me so mad! i dont know what to do now.. all the lads girlfriends are going to x


----------



## trashit

but your seperated? so does it matter if he sleeps with someone else? sorry if im completely wrong here, i dont always come on here and am pretty new,so find it hard to keep up lol xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

no
we are back together
suposed to be working it out
and he said new years he was sorry for how hes been and he loves me lods doesnt want to loose me ect ect n would stop it x


----------



## trashit

right, so go to the party! ignore what he says, if everyone elses partners are going theres no reason why you cant! he cant tell you what to do hun :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i dont know where it is tho now cus the lads just moved house + that. he just texted sayin he promises he isnt going to change his mind x


----------



## Jas029

I really don't look into the politics much here anymore..
People ask me what I think of Obama and I just say "Well, He can give a speech without looking like a complete dumbass" Bush was horrible no denying that.. I can't believe how many Bush stickers I still see on cars!
Oh.. Wanna hear something effed up about our healthcare system I've never shared on here?
I've been on my dads insurance my whole life. Always paid for it, Never had to use it as I've never had to go to the hospital for anything..
When I got pregnant we discovered that they would NOT cover the pregnancy as they don't cover dependents pregnancies.. *BUT!* They would of covered the deductible for an abortion??!!:wacko:
My dad works for the city.. He has the same insurance as pretty much all the city employees and even university... Which is a hugeee percentage of our population in this town..
Teen pregnancy isn't rare around here.. Nobody has spoken up about this either!
I just want to send in a tip to a reporter about it and let it hit the public's eye as nobody seems to be noticing how horrible that is! 

My parents have had to pay EVERYTHING for the medical bills being pregnant.. My first appointment they had to pay half the chargers of *EVERYTHING* upfront.. like birth and all..(WHICH ISN'T CHEAP!)
I got switched over to my moms insurance Jan 1st hoping it would cover the rest of it but we don't know if it will because its a pre-existing condition.. If they don't my parents will have to pay the whole amount and had to pay for the two ultrasounds I had and the one I'm going to have.. sometime (Soon hopefully :wacko:)
Which is like.. *probably close to $4000 IF not over..*

I almost feel like making my own thread and posting this because it's so horrible that they wouldn't cover a dependents pregnancy yet they would cover the deductible for an "A" :wacko:


----------



## trashit

thats appalling, really appalling. I hate injustices like that, i would seriously complain, i dont know who to, but that needs sorting!!
Im really into politics, really into them. Especially American politics. I hated Bush so much, i even had a website which was a hate campaign against him when i was like 12 years old? lol, that man disgusted me, he was inhumane. Im not sure what to make of Obama, im not sure if hes all talk... he seems like a nice guy though, and im a democrat. But yeah, i dont know what to suggest about the insurance thing, i just think its crazy, i really do and as much as Brits moan about the NHS, thank the lord its there!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Did you try applying for emergency medicaid to help pay for the doctor's expenses? When I went to the clinic to confirm that I was pregnant, they made me talk to a social worker who told me that you can apply for emergency medicaid that will only last the duration of your pregnancy to pay for medical expenses that insurance doesn't cover.


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> omg :o i didnt no that you had to pay! and everything, and you HAVE to have epidural?... omggg :|

Oh yes we have to pay for EVERYTHING! :dohh: And basically if you deliver in a hospital then you have to have an epidural, and if you take longer to labor than they think you should then they make you have a c-section :dohh: My friend whose 15 just had her baby 2 months ago was told she was too young to go through normal labor and she wouldn't be able to handle and they made her have a scheduled c-section. Midwives are scarce, but thankfully a new birth center just opened about a year ago in one of our local hospitals where you have more options like the tens-unit thing, hottub etc. and it has become very popular,which is why it's taking me forever to get another appointment. :growlmad: Anyway, I think most women are sick of the small amount of options we have here and the high costs that come with it.


----------



## trashit

what made me laugh was watching this film once and this girl was bleeding out and really needed help but was expected to fill in shit loads of forms and pay first! I was like omg :dohh: its not really like that is it?jeeeez!


----------



## stuffymuffy

trashit said:


> what made me laugh was watching this film once and this girl was bleeding out and really needed help but was expected to fill in shit loads of forms and pay first! I was like omg :dohh: its not really like that is it?jeeeez!

haha not exactly. But pretty darn close. Basically unless you're unconscious and/or having a heart attack you have to fill out a million forms and basically tell them everything from your mother's maiden name to the last time you went to the loo:dohh:


----------



## trashit

fuck me! we moan in this country about the waiting times, but i think id rather wait around than fill in loads of forms :dohh: it would just piss me off so bad! you dont have to do that in labour do you?


----------



## stuffymuffy

trashit said:


> fuck me! we moan in this country about the waiting times, but i think id rather wait around than fill in loads of forms :dohh: it would just piss me off so bad! you dont have to do that in labour do you?

You don't have to wait to get admitted if you're in labor but there are a million forms to fill in between contractions unless you have FOB or your mom/dad etc to do it for you. And a ton more when LO is born. After my nephew was born they interrupted my sister while she was bf to fill out forms! :dohh:


----------



## trashit

omg! :dohh: that is so ridiculous..... im really glad im in england :lol: feel sorry for u girlies!

so im considering changing Dexters name, but im not sure!! lots of different names are racing around my mind right now... and im thinking well i dont have to run it past FOB anymore so its cool, i can call him what i choose. i LOVE Dexter, but im starting ti think of other possibilities, im so indecisive! lol xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I think being able to choose the name by yourself is definitely one of the advantages of not having FOB around right now lol What other names are you thinking of?


----------



## trashit

:lol: definitely, you know when you have a break up and u feel like having a big clear out, changing your style and hair cut? well that is how i feel now, except i want everything that has even a glimpse of him banished. And Dexter was the name we decided on together, so now its got me thinking well hes not around anymore so who cares if i change it to one of the names i always liked. FOB always had an issue with a name that was shortend or a name that was a surname. So i liked Harlow but couldnt have it because it was a surname, i liked Archie and Vinnie but wasnt allowed them unless we had Archibald or Vincent (fat chance of that :haha:) i liked names like Jed, and Zachary and he just didnt, he liked stupid old fart names like Alfred :dohh: 

Well tbh i really do love Dexter, and everyone thinks im settled on that now, but im thinking of all the ones i loved and wasnt allowed cos of that dickhead.
So there was Harlow, Marlowe, Marley, Lennon, Vinnie, Bohdi, Archie, Louie....
SOOOO MANYY! but i am used calling him Dexter now, it would be kinda weird to change it...xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

That's how I feel about the name I have my LO if it's a boy( which I think it is) FOB and I picked out Aaron when we talked about future baby names awhile ago. I LOVE Aaron but are other names I like as well but FOB said his son would be named Aaron when he have kids so I feel like I want to get rid of all traces of him and pick a new name, I know it sounds kinda harsh lol
Vinnie, Marley and Lennon are adorable! But I do really like Dexter. 
But don't listen to my silly opinions it's totally up to you! 
And don't worry about it being too late to change the name, lot's of mum's don't choose the name until LO is born. I was called Victoria all the while my mum was pregnant will me and when I was born my mom and dad named me stephanie because apparently I looked like a stephanie :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I really like Dexter, I think it's cute! But then again, that's probably because I was obsessed with Dexter's Lab when I was younger. :shrug:
I also like Bohdi, I've always liked that name but not many people had ever heard of it, thankfully it's coming around now! :happydance:


----------



## trashit

oh my brother was called Billy until he was born and they changed it to Josef William, so he got it as his middle name instead, and we couldnt imagine him not being Joe now, weirdd..
I know people swap alot when the babies born, my nannas always said 'youll know what hes called when hes born' so im trying to work with that mantra but im one of them people who HAS to know the ending before the ending happens, so i want to have his name all set out lol.. Im so glad now that i didnt waste a tenner on these letters for his nursery door that spelt out Dexter just incase i do change :lol:

But yes i am EXACTLY the same as you, i want to wipe out alllll traces of him which does sound insane but true, i dont want the name we decided on together but i love it soo muchhh!!! 

Do you have any ideas on other names then?? And any for girlies just incase?


----------



## trashit

i loved dexters lab too :)
dexters lab was the only thing we could think of with dexter, like we didnt know anyone called it, cos that always puts me off when i know someones sons called it, or i know people are gonna turn around and say 'you mean like so and so' it really puts me off having a common name, i hate it!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

yeah, I'm thinking of the name Benjamin for a boy and calling him Benji, and people keep saying "Oh like from Good Charlotte?" or worse, "Oh like the dog?"


----------



## trashit

omg i hate that! I said Max and everyone automatically said, you cant do that its a dogs name!!!!!!! so annoying -_-

i LOVE Benji though :D i had a friend called Benjamin, who was always Ben but went through this phase of wanting a nickname, and i always said Benji is amazing! And i love Benji Madden! But i know how annoying that gets...
When i said Zane it was- what like Billy Zane or Zane Lowe?? so irritating......!


----------



## stuffymuffy

I feel insane when I say it too, but it's really how I feel, I want nothing more than to get rid of everything that had to do with him. Our LO is really the only good thing that I have from that relationship. 
I know what you mean about common names, it makes names soooo un-appealing when I know someone with that name, especially when a lot of people have it, or when I don't like someone who has that name. I know it sounds kinda childish :haha: 
For boys I've always liked the names Tristan, Logan, Liam,Bentley,Preston, Jamison and Benjamin. 
For girlies - Imogen, Isolde, Maisy, Anastasia, Sersha, Anna, Natalie and Maya. ( I like unique names :haha:)


----------



## stuffymuffy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> yeah, I'm thinking of the name Benjamin for a boy and calling him Benji, and people keep saying "Oh like from Good Charlotte?" or worse, "Oh like the dog?"

Benjamin is at the top of my list too :) I don't know too many people with that name but I'm put off for the same reason you are, everyone associates it with good Charolette :dohh:


----------



## trashit

i love Benjamin, but cant have it cos its my former best friends name, plus its a realllllyy popular name in the UK :dohh:
i love your name choices! I particularly love Maya, Sersha, Preston and Jamison :)
no i am exactly the same as you! i cant stand even a celebrity i know of having that name, although i dont mind it being a tribute to someone i love (like Lennon or Marley) Im just rubbish.... I was decided on Jude from the second i got my :bfp:, i was turning to my bump and calling it Jude even though i hadnt had the scan to clarify he was a he, i just had an instant instinct! being a mothers so strange lol.
I like unique names also, i love Esme for a girl :cloud9: I want a little girl after ive had this LO, im sooo bad. There was a post over on the pregnancy club forum about wanting a baby straight after the one your having and i was like fuuuck thats me! :lol: i know i have to wait four years at least tho!! xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Benjamin isn't too popular over here that I know of. I love Esme too, but thanks to the Twilight phenomenon it's out of the question:cry: I bet you were excited to know that you're instinct was right. Most mum's instincts have been right, and I've been calling my bump a he since I first found out I was pregnant too, although I'm going to feel like a very bad mommy if I have a little girl and have been calling her a him all this time :dohh: It feels so strange to think that in a matter of months I'll have my LO in my arms and I"ll be a mommy. I feel so stupid but every once in awhile I'll get those moments where it's like wow I'm really going to be a mom :blush: So do you have everything for LO already? I love knowing about the things that people get for their LO :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Anyone want to go in the chatroom? I'm really bored tonight and feeling quite talkative :haha:


----------



## trashit

ill go into the chatroom wen i get my laptop back off my uncle whose borrowing it, im on my phone sending this :) oh i dont no much about twilight other than robert pattinsons a new craze because of it lol.. my dad wanted to call me esmerelda but my mum wouldnt allow it (thank god) dont worry i was scared id got it wrong too and was gonna give him a complex! Lol. Im scared too, i find it strange that for the rest of my life im gonna be someones mummy! Weird or what?? I cant wait to meet him tho :) i have too much if anything, my bedrooms like a toyshop. He has 3 prams, 3 relaxer chairs, soo many toys, this rocking chair thing thats musical, a bouncer, ive got a sling thing to strap him to me, moses basket, cot, lots of blankets, too many clothes!! I dunno.. just everything, its really fab :) what about you??x


----------



## stuffymuffy

It is quite weird to think that I'll be someones mommy for the rest for my life lol Sounds like you're all ready for LO to get here lol When the rest of my family knows I'm sure my house will start to look like a baby store. I don't have really anything yet. My sister ordered me the bugaboo frog stroller which I love, but that's it so far. Did you have baby shower? 
And okay sounds good I'll be up for awhile and in there chatting lol


----------



## trashit

im not even sure where the chatrooms are on here, ive never been on them :shrug: but i fell asleep last night... :dohh: we dont really have baby showers here, im sure some girls will have them, but ive never known anyone to. People just ask if theres anything you need and get you it if youve got a helpful family, which im lucky to have :)

my landlords so nosy :shrug: hes come for his rent today and been asking loads of questions about where FOB is, whats it to do with him? he asked why cant we just sit down and talk so i was saying well i would but he wont talk. Whats with all his questions :wacko:


----------



## hshucksmith

Looks like I'm soon to be a STM! Very early on in the pregnancy and my OH seems to have trouble believing it was me that peed on the stick! He honestly believes I got a pregnant woman to do it for me! Live with him at the moment but he's told me that if I want to keep the little one then I need to go back home and he want's nothing to do with 'it'. He's totally pro-abortion (urgh!) He (well, we!) only found out yesterday but I'm pretty sure he won't be changing his mind soon enough! Hoped he'd come to a GP's appointment to talk about it and get a proper confirmation but he'll be at work - welcome single life by the looks of things...


----------



## Kelli X

im a single mum to be ... again lol!
kaydens dad left me when i was 6months pregant cheated and left me. was heartbroken. we was engaged. and this babys dad. was a lier lied all the time and cheated so got rid! 

i was 17 when i had Kayden. im 21 now so not so much a teenager x


----------



## trashit

hshucksmith said:


> Looks like I'm soon to be a STM! Very early on in the pregnancy and my OH seems to have trouble believing it was me that peed on the stick! He honestly believes I got a pregnant woman to do it for me! Live with him at the moment but he's told me that if I want to keep the little one then I need to go back home and he want's nothing to do with 'it'. He's totally pro-abortion (urgh!) He (well, we!) only found out yesterday but I'm pretty sure he won't be changing his mind soon enough! Hoped he'd come to a GP's appointment to talk about it and get a proper confirmation but he'll be at work - welcome single life by the looks of things...

im sorry to sound vulgar but why dont you piss on the stick infront of him if he needs that kind of confirmation!!!
ugh men 
:(
sorry to hear hes been such a dick, i hope he believes you in the end and it can all be sorted out..
but either way us girls are here for you!
Im Ellie, im nearly 17 and only 7 weeks 5 days away from my little mans due date 
:)
dont listen to him anyway, its your decision what you do completely 110%
x


----------



## trashit

Kelli X said:


> im a single mum to be ... again lol!
> kaydens dad left me when i was 6months pregant cheated and left me. was heartbroken. we was engaged. and this babys dad. was a lier lied all the time and cheated so got rid!
> 
> i was 17 when i had Kayden. im 21 now so not so much a teenager x

awww im so sorry to hear this 
=(
:hugs: were all here for you if you need support, this is so sad! but congratulations on your pregnancy and i wish you all the best :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> as much as Brits moan about the NHS, thank the lord its there!

i dont understand why people do moan, its a good system :shrug:



Croc-O-Dile said:


> I really like Dexter, I think it's cute! But then again, that's probably because I was obsessed with Dexter's Lab when I was younger. :shrug:

:rofl: same!



trashit said:


> dexters lab was the only thing we could think of with dexter, like we didnt know anyone called it, cos that always puts me off when i know someones sons called it, or i know people are gonna turn around and say 'you mean like so and so' it really puts me off having a common name, i hate it!

theres an american tv series called dexter as well but those are the only 2 times ive ever heard it!
i hate really common names too :thumbup:



stuffymuffy said:


> I feel insane when I say it too, but it's really how I feel, I want nothing more than to get rid of everything that had to do with him. Our LO is really the only good thing that I have from that relationship.

i feel that way too, alot of the time im like "i just wish id never met him :growlmad:" but then i'm like no cos i wouldnt have my LO... sometimes i kinda wish FOB didnt want to be involved because id much prefer to do this on my own but he does, so unfortunately i feel like he has a say in the name and everything :\ like we agreed on Noah together, and agreed on Jackson-Howe for the surname together (combination of our names) and FOB wanted his middle name to be Patrick after his great-grandad but I think i'm gonna have it as Zachary because i dont see why it should be something that means something to FOB when he doesnt really mean anything to me lol and ultimately its my choice now :shrug: but we are trying to get on for the babys sake so i cant really do something big like change his whole name itd just make everything so much more difficult.



stuffymuffy said:


> For boys I've always liked the names Tristan, Logan, Liam,Bentley,Preston, Jamison and Benjamin.
> For girlies - Imogen, Isolde, Maisy, Anastasia, Sersha, Anna, Natalie and Maya. ( I like unique names :haha:)

Liam and Benjamin are really common here, its a shame cos i think they're both really sweet names! but like you i couldnt have anything that was that common..



hshucksmith said:


> Looks like I'm soon to be a STM! Very early on in the pregnancy and my OH seems to have trouble believing it was me that peed on the stick! He honestly believes I got a pregnant woman to do it for me! Live with him at the moment but he's told me that if I want to keep the little one then I need to go back home and he want's nothing to do with 'it'. He's totally pro-abortion (urgh!) He (well, we!) only found out yesterday but I'm pretty sure he won't be changing his mind soon enough! Hoped he'd come to a GP's appointment to talk about it and get a proper confirmation but he'll be at work - welcome single life by the looks of things...




Kelli X said:


> im a single mum to be ... again lol!
> kaydens dad left me when i was 6months pregant cheated and left me. was heartbroken. we was engaged. and this babys dad. was a lier lied all the time and cheated so got rid!
> 
> i was 17 when i had Kayden. im 21 now so not so much a teenager x

sorry to both of you :( but welcome! :hi: alot of the time we're much better off without :haha:
xx


----------



## trashit

yeah i saw the box set for that american show Dexter in HMV! Pretty good going though, i just hate it when theres loads of people called that... Annoys me! I tell you whats a reallllyy common name here, Joshua! I was looking through my facebook friends and realised theres about 20 Joshuas on there!! :lol:

i wish id never met my FOB either, if it wasnt for LO anyway :shrug: Just glad he doesnt want anything to do with LO cos, i dont know what i'd do if he did :nope:xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

trashit said:


> im not even sure where the chatrooms are on here, ive never been on them :shrug: but i fell asleep last night... :dohh: we dont really have baby showers here, im sure some girls will have them, but ive never known anyone to. People just ask if theres anything you need and get you it if youve got a helpful family, which im lucky to have :)
> 
> my landlords so nosy :shrug: hes come for his rent today and been asking loads of questions about where FOB is, whats it to do with him? he asked why cant we just sit down and talk so i was saying well i would but he wont talk. Whats with all his questions :wacko:

People can be so nosy when in comes to the lives of teen mums':dohh: I would have told him "politely" that it's a sensitive topic and not really any of his business :growlmad: I was at my friend's house yesterday and her parnts knows that I'm pregnant and are very excited, they've have been like another set of parents to me. Well her aunt came over and heard her mom and I talking about baby names and started pestering me with dozens of questions! She even had the nerve to ask what/if any kind of contraceptive I was using when I got pregnant :dohh: I can't believe some people :dohh:


----------



## stuffymuffy

hshucksmith said:


> Looks like I'm soon to be a STM! Very early on in the pregnancy and my OH seems to have trouble believing it was me that peed on the stick! He honestly believes I got a pregnant woman to do it for me! Live with him at the moment but he's told me that if I want to keep the little one then I need to go back home and he want's nothing to do with 'it'. He's totally pro-abortion (urgh!) He (well, we!) only found out yesterday but I'm pretty sure he won't be changing his mind soon enough! Hoped he'd come to a GP's appointment to talk about it and get a proper confirmation but he'll be at work - welcome single life by the looks of things...

Wow, guys can be really ignorant sometimes :dohh: I'm sorry to hear about your situation, but welcome :hi: You never know, he could come around. My mom told me the other day that a woman becomes a mummy from the first day she finds out she's pregnant, but a man doesn't become a daddy until they day they hold their baby in their arms :shrug: And if he doesn't come around then you and your LO are better off with out him.


----------



## trashit

:dohh: the thing is i am RUBBISH at being unpolite to people unless im ready for it, or im already pissed off and they piss me off more. He completely took me my surprise. He started asking whose the big white van is infront of my nans house, what the hells stuff like that gotta do with him :wacko: people are so rude! did u give the granny what for lol, nosey people! Thats such a private thing! I cant believe some people... Xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

It's unbelievable how rude people are! I can't believe the things that people say lol I really wanted to, but she was old so I kinda just laughed it off :dohh: I'm so proud of myself I just got up the nerve to have the official talk with my mom about the whole situation :happydance: I feel soooo relieved! Now that hard part is going to be telling my nana, her and I are very close and know she's going to be disappointed. When did you feel a proper kick, if you don't mind me asking? Everyone usually says around 21 weeks but I just felt an awfully strong nudge!


----------



## trashit

yeh about 20 weeks, but not constant big kicks until about 24 weeks tbh :)
:happydance: im so glad u told her! I bet that feels like such a weight off your shoulders! Could u get ur mum to come along and tell her? Mite make it a bit easier on you, my mum told everyone for me so i was lucky in that way. im sure they'll be fine with it, i thougt my nana was gonna have a total freak out but shes been the most supportive one :) good luck hun xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

My mom says that I have to tell everyone myself so we'll see how that goes but she's quite excited so I'm sure she'll end up telling everyone herself :dohh:


----------



## Jas029

I think the only person I told personally was my mom..
After that she helped me tell my dad.. who told my grandma and my uncle who spread it to the rest of the family.. 

It made it alot easier for sure!
And yeah your mom will probably end up telling people.. They get to excited :haha:


----------



## Maddiee

haha my mum was very standoff-ish about the whole situation but funnily enough the whole family knew within about a 2 week window of me finding out. and i didn't tell them. ;)


----------



## annawrigley

yep, my mum told everyone too! including my dad and brothers. thank god ;) xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I told my mom and my aunt. She told my grandparents while another one of my aunts was there, so they told their spouse and he told my cousins and so on and so forth. Apparently news spreads like wildfire in my family. haha
Although, I did help tell my little brothers, which was adorable because they're 10 and 8. The 8 year old, George, got all flustered because he "doesn't know how to be an uncle!" and asked if his brother could just be the uncle. We told him "You don't really have to do anything." and wanna know his reaction? "Yes I do! I need to grow a mustache!" :rofl: Kids! You just gotta love 'em!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hey girls yu all okay =]

im officially single now :(

going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..
ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx


----------



## trashit

EmziixBo0o said:


> hey girls yu all okay =]
> 
> im officially single now :(
> 
> *going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..*
> ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx

 
thats the hard bit, right? im so angry at FOB but i havent to try contact him, cos my dads under the thinking that if he doesnt know whats going on with me he'll get intrigued and try to contact then i can go into my big full wollap rant! :lol:

Im sorry though :hugs: you know were all here for you :) xx


----------



## trashit

and awesome!! At least you have something to focus on :)

Yeahh my mum told EVERYONE. when i first found out i found out with her, so i rang FOB and told him, i told her i didnt want ANYONE else knowing yet. But she couldnt stop herself, she told her friends and my dad :dohh: then a week later and my aunties and uncles know... i was 12 weeks before my nanna knew. But 12 weeks and EVERYONE knew, she hadnt left a single person out! :dohh: silly mums lol. xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> hey girls yu all okay =]
> 
> im officially single now :(
> 
> going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..
> ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx

im good thanks, how are you? :)
i know this sounds heartless but i'm happy for you, ive read all the shit hes put you through and i honestly think you'll be a million times better off this way :hugs:
bet you're so excited for the scan !!!! i'm pretty excited to find out what you're having :blush:
xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

trashit said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> hey girls yu all okay =]
> 
> im officially single now :(
> 
> *going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..*
> ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx
> 
> 
> thats the hard bit, right? im so angry at FOB but i havent to try contact him, cos my dads under the thinking that if he doesnt know whats going on with me he'll get intrigued and try to contact then i can go into my big full wollap rant! :lol:
> 
> Im sorry though :hugs: you know were all here for you :) xxClick to expand...

Yerr! the whole trying not to contact him things the worst for me! lol :\ exspecially when i sit there thinkin i wunderin what hes up tooo, but obviously hes going to be thinking the samee 
and thankz huni <3 x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> hey girls yu all okay =]
> 
> im officially single now :(
> 
> going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..
> ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx
> 
> im good thanks, how are you? :)
> i know this sounds heartless but i'm happy for you, ive read all the shit hes put you through and i honestly think you'll be a million times better off this way :hugs:
> bet you're so excited for the scan !!!! i'm pretty excited to find out what you're having :blush:
> xxxClick to expand...

Im feeling okay now was feeling hurt butt im okay :)
hahahah :D i no i cant waitt!
+ dont worry everybodys pritty glad ive done it noww x


----------



## stuffymuffy

I'm glad you're feeling okay about everything :hugs: 
I'm sure you and you're LO are better off without him. 
You must be so excited about finding out the sex! :happydance: Any guesses on what you think you're having??


----------



## pprsmama1686

EmziixBo0o said:


> hey girls yu all okay =]
> 
> im officially single now :(
> 
> going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..
> ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx

My daughters dad (she is due in april XD) left to move to florida and the next text i get from him was saying that the woman he is with (long story. Adam is married. they were going through a divorce when we got together. then he broke up with me when i was three months pregnant and went back with her) Anyway they moved to florida and they texted telling me that autumn is pregnant!! And not only was she pregnant, she was 5 and 1/2 weeks! So she got pregnant only a few weeks after and i broke up! I was so mad. So I finally told adam that Im not going to text him anymore till peyton is born and thats just so he knows when child support starts. And I havent texted him since I told him that! My life is so much less stressful without him! 

So I just have to say you are strong if you can pull it off! You really are! Cant wait to see what team your on!!


----------



## trashit

i dont know what to say to that :hugs: men are cruel, really cruel. im glad youve get your head up girl and i wish you all the best :flower:


----------



## trashit

i wish FOB and his friends could be more grown up about things :wacko: they're 20-something (and not nearer the 20) and yet act about 10 years old!! His friend (who i have deleted now, i forgot he was on there) has commented on a status i posted about me thinking open relationships are aload of rubbish basically trying to call me a liar and all this rubbish, but in his own weird little way (hes strange...) i wish i hadnt gone through my emails deleting them because i'd have never noticed he posted that as it was well over a week ago now. I just wish that him and his friends would grow the hell up and start acting their age. Dont they realise that i have alot of other things to worry about without them sticking their big ores in trying to give me shit. Its their friend whose left me and his son, so shouldnt they be a bit concerned about him doing that, a man doesnt do that, only a coward does :growlmad: it just pisses me off. Sorry for rant, it probably doesnt seem a big deal to anyone and its not particularly, i just wish they would leave me alone, and them get on with their lives and me with mine and leave it at that!!! xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I would be upset too! They need to mind their own business. You have more to concentrate on and worry about then their immature remarks. Just another way of showing that guys never really do grow up :dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> I'm glad you're feeling okay about everything :hugs:
> I'm sure you and you're LO are better off without him.
> You must be so excited about finding out the sex! :happydance: Any guesses on what you think you're having??

Omg im soo mixed! i really dont know but i actully dont mind what im having, i just want to knowww!!!! and i want a bump to atleast form lmao .. whens ur scan booked for? xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh love, I feel the same way. You'd think at 20-something they'd be mature enough to handle things like this, but they get scared and run with their tail between their legs. The worst is when the man is a "passive-aggressive" fighter. 
My FOB and I were fighting about the baby, again, and I said "I'm done fighting with you about this!" He tried to convince me we weren't fighting, we were having a discussion and I just happened to be yelling. He said "a fight is when there is anger involved." So I said, "Well, I'm angry! So is it a fight now?!" and he had to be a smart-ass and say "No, it's you over-reacting to my thoughts and opinions." So I showed him MY thoughts and opinions for the next 2 weeks. haha I'm pretty spiteful.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

pprsmama1686 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> hey girls yu all okay =]
> 
> im officially single now :(
> 
> going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..
> ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx
> 
> My daughters dad (she is due in april XD) left to move to florida and the next text i get from him was saying that the woman he is with (long story. Adam is married. they were going through a divorce when we got together. then he broke up with me when i was three months pregnant and went back with her) Anyway they moved to florida and they texted telling me that autumn is pregnant!! And not only was she pregnant, she was 5 and 1/2 weeks! So she got pregnant only a few weeks after and i broke up! I was so mad. So I finally told adam that Im not going to text him anymore till peyton is born and thats just so he knows when child support starts. And I havent texted him since I told him that! My life is so much less stressful without him!
> 
> So I just have to say you are strong if you can pull it off! You really are! Cant wait to see what team your on!!Click to expand...


Thankz hun, and im glad how strong you've kept! omg hes a wanker and doesnt even deserve one picture of YOUR beautiful princess 

.. he texted today and i couldnt RESIST! but to text back.. his mom obv told him how serious i was about not being with him, she must of mention i dont think i want him at the scan.. so he really must of got the picture..
he said he loves me, and he hopes im okay and can he come thursday.. how can he tell me he loves me after this shit hes put me thru.. so thursday ive told him to get to mine early. il text him wednesday night sayin if ur not here im going without u.. so im just going to act so happy on thursday when he gets here and seem completly fine! :D!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

trashit said:


> i wish FOB and his friends could be more grown up about things :wacko: they're 20-something (and not nearer the 20) and yet act about 10 years old!! His friend (who i have deleted now, i forgot he was on there) has commented on a status i posted about me thinking open relationships are aload of rubbish basically trying to call me a liar and all this rubbish, but in his own weird little way (hes strange...) i wish i hadnt gone through my emails deleting them because i'd have never noticed he posted that as it was well over a week ago now. I just wish that him and his friends would grow the hell up and start acting their age. Dont they realise that i have alot of other things to worry about without them sticking their big ores in trying to give me shit. Its their friend whose left me and his son, so shouldnt they be a bit concerned about him doing that, a man doesnt do that, only a coward does :growlmad: it just pisses me off. Sorry for rant, it probably doesnt seem a big deal to anyone and its not particularly, i just wish they would leave me alone, and them get on with their lives and me with mine and leave it at that!!! xxx

His mate needs to butt outtt!!!! 
i really dont know alot about ur situation, message me yur name anyway ill add yu on facebook if thats okay?xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hate men. 
I was out and I was looking at some baby clothes
I HATE all the ones that have anything to do with dads on them!
maybe I'm just bitter...


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I think you have every right to be "bitter." Here's a story to cheer you up! (or maybe it won't, but it made me laugh haha)
So I fell asleep right after signing off my computer and I had previously been on here. I had this very vivid dream that all of us got together and had a picnic/reunion somewhere very warm and very green. All of us had our LOs there, even those of us that are still pregnant! And all the babys that were still "in womb" wore a bracelet saying how long until they were due. hahaha it was the strangest thing! But there was a big sign in the parking lot that said "GIRLS ONLY" (like the signs you would put on your clubhouse as a kid) So no men were allowed. 
But, the downfall of this pretty cool dream? There was so much food and what not there, that when I woke up (10 mins ago) I CRAVE pasta salad! I don't even like pasta salad! :shrug:
Just thought I'd share that, as it's fresh in my mind and I thought it was kinda cute. :)


----------



## Jas029

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I think you have every right to be "bitter." Here's a story to cheer you up! (or maybe it won't, but it made me laugh haha)
> So I fell asleep right after signing off my computer and I had previously been on here. I had this very vivid dream that all of us got together and had a picnic/reunion somewhere very warm and very green. All of us had our LOs there, even those of us that are still pregnant! And all the babys that were still "in womb" wore a bracelet saying how long until they were due. hahaha it was the strangest thing! But there was a big sign in the parking lot that said "GIRLS ONLY" (like the signs you would put on your clubhouse as a kid) So no men were allowed.
> But, the downfall of this pretty cool dream? There was so much food and what not there, that when I woke up (10 mins ago) I CRAVE pasta salad! I don't even like pasta salad! :shrug:
> Just thought I'd share that, as it's fresh in my mind and I thought it was kinda cute. :)

Lol quite an interesting dream! :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

haha yeah, although since the weather here is horrid, I was rather enjoying warmth!
Turns out, my head was kinda falling off the couch (because that's where I crashed) and the heater was on. So I think it just got carried over into my dream.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I think you have every right to be "bitter." Here's a story to cheer you up! (or maybe it won't, but it made me laugh haha)
> So I fell asleep right after signing off my computer and I had previously been on here. I had this very vivid dream that all of us got together and had a picnic/reunion somewhere very warm and very green. All of us had our LOs there, even those of us that are still pregnant! And all the babys that were still "in womb" wore a bracelet saying how long until they were due. hahaha it was the strangest thing! But there was a big sign in the parking lot that said "GIRLS ONLY" (like the signs you would put on your clubhouse as a kid) So no men were allowed.
> But, the downfall of this pretty cool dream? There was so much food and what not there, that when I woke up (10 mins ago) I CRAVE pasta salad! I don't even like pasta salad! :shrug:
> Just thought I'd share that, as it's fresh in my mind and I thought it was kinda cute. :)

Haha lmao, how random! funny tho


----------



## trashit

nice dream!!!!!!!!!!
So the FOB has decided nows the correct time to send me a facebook message :/
i just dont know what to do, whether to reply or not to reply :shrug:
i keep writing stuff, then changing it... its like ive been wanting to vent for sooo long and now have the chance but dont know what to put :wacko:
and ok ill message you :) xx


----------



## trashit

and dont worry preggo eggo, i got a top that says "daddys little hero" ITS GOING IN THE BIN! lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol what a weird dream!

did you reply to your FOB trashit?


----------



## trashit

shall i? :shrug:
i dont know if its best to or not, i keep milling over what to put, i have a big rant then think no that makes me sound psycho, then i write a closed off one an think fuck off look what hes getting away with and delete it.. I cant win! lol.


----------



## pprsmama1686

EmziixBo0o said:


> pprsmama1686 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> hey girls yu all okay =]
> 
> im officially single now :(
> 
> going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..
> ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx
> 
> My daughters dad (she is due in april XD) left to move to florida and the next text i get from him was saying that the woman he is with (long story. Adam is married. they were going through a divorce when we got together. then he broke up with me when i was three months pregnant and went back with her) Anyway they moved to florida and they texted telling me that autumn is pregnant!! And not only was she pregnant, she was 5 and 1/2 weeks! So she got pregnant only a few weeks after and i broke up! I was so mad. So I finally told adam that Im not going to text him anymore till peyton is born and thats just so he knows when child support starts. And I havent texted him since I told him that! My life is so much less stressful without him!
> 
> So I just have to say you are strong if you can pull it off! You really are! Cant wait to see what team your on!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankz hun, and im glad how strong you've kept! omg hes a wanker and doesnt even deserve one picture of YOUR beautiful princess
> 
> .. he texted today and i couldnt RESIST! but to text back.. his mom obv told him how serious i was about not being with him, she must of mention i dont think i want him at the scan.. so he really must of got the picture..
> he said he loves me, and he hopes im okay and can he come thursday.. how can he tell me he loves me after this shit hes put me thru.. so thursday ive told him to get to mine early. il text him wednesday night sayin if ur not here im going without u.. so im just going to act so happy on thursday when he gets here and seem completly fine! :D!Click to expand...

Thats exactly what you do em;] show him your strong without him. Adam did make it to Peytons ultrasound(btw, thank your for that:] she is MY princess lol). Guys are such...a-holes. lol The day we first got to hear her heartbeat, he wasnt even gunna go! My mom bought him food so then he decided to go! Then he told me later that Autumn was acting like her old self again and he might break up with her because he loves me. I told him I wouldnt take him back even if he does want me! Screw that! I got the better life without him and with my princess! So screw you ex! Your better without him. Oh! and dont forget to tell us all what team your on thursday:] looking forward to hearing it!!


----------



## trashit

i responded to FOB and just told him how im over it, and want my picture and keys back, the rest hes welcome to, how i want him to stay out of my life and tell his mother and friends to stop intervening and how were better off without him. Also explained to him why he'd got on my tail so much bc he doesnt seem to understand :dohh: but i didnt get furious, didnt swear, just kept calm and tbh i feel sooooooooo much better about things now:thumbup: been in quite a chirpy mood today, really chatty :lol:


Cant wait to hear the gender too keep us informed!!


----------



## annawrigley

pprsmama1686 said:


> My daughters dad (she is due in april XD) left to move to florida and the next text i get from him was saying that the woman he is with (long story. Adam is married. they were going through a divorce when we got together. then he broke up with me when i was three months pregnant and went back with her) Anyway they moved to florida and they texted telling me that autumn is pregnant!! And not only was she pregnant, she was 5 and 1/2 weeks! So she got pregnant only a few weeks after and i broke up! I was so mad. So I finally told adam that Im not going to text him anymore till peyton is born and thats just so he knows when child support starts. And I havent texted him since I told him that! My life is so much less stressful without him!

my life is much less stressful too :thumbup: it really is a weight off your shoulders isnt it?? :D
does his wife know about you? if not i suggest you tell her ;) just to stir things up for him. lol. cruel but he sounds like an utter tosser so deserves it.



PreggoEggo said:


> I hate men.
> I was out and I was looking at some baby clothes
> I HATE all the ones that have anything to do with dads on them!
> maybe I'm just bitter...

haha ME TOO! FOB got a top saying "good looking like my daddy" when we were still together, its 9-12 months though (hes a fool and just bought it for the slogan didnt even look at the size) so when hes finally in it i might just be really immature and write NOT at the top of it and then put him in it on a day hes seeing FOB ;D haha



Croc-O-Dile said:


> I had this very vivid dream that all of us got together and had a picnic/reunion somewhere very warm and very green. All of us had our LOs there, even those of us that are still pregnant! And all the babys that were still "in womb" wore a bracelet saying how long until they were due. hahaha it was the strangest thing! But there was a big sign in the parking lot that said "GIRLS ONLY" (like the signs you would put on your clubhouse as a kid) So no men were allowed.
> But, the downfall of this pretty cool dream? There was so much food and what not there, that when I woke up (10 mins ago) I CRAVE pasta salad! I don't even like pasta salad! :shrug:
> Just thought I'd share that, as it's fresh in my mind and I thought it was kinda cute. :)

awww! thatd be so cool !! hahah. i wish we all lived closer sometimes :(



trashit said:


> its like ive been wanting to vent for sooo long and now have the chance but dont know what to put :wacko:

i was the same!! FOB is shit with texting, if he gets a text he doesnt like he just wont reply so its pointless even trying to be angry over text. but when i finally spoke to him on msn or over the phone for the first few times since we broke up i forgot everything i wanted to say!!! there was just a load of awkward silences :growlmad:

--

im so upset :cry: its completely my fault but im still gutted.. today i FINALLY got round to buying some bigger clothes with my xmas money cos i have basically none that still fit.. and i went into starbucks after i bought them and SOMEHOW (i dont know how i didnt notice :dohh:) left the bag in there. i went back in after like 5 mins when i realised and it was gone, and they said nothing had been handed in but took my name and number in case it 'turns up'. there was £93 of stuff there. :cry: i know it wont 'turn up' so i went back to the shop and bought everything again :dohh: xx


----------



## trashit

pprsmama1686 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pprsmama1686 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> hey girls yu all okay =]
> 
> im officially single now :(
> 
> going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..
> ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx
> 
> My daughters dad (she is due in april XD) left to move to florida and the next text i get from him was saying that the woman he is with (long story. Adam is married. they were going through a divorce when we got together. then he broke up with me when i was three months pregnant and went back with her) Anyway they moved to florida and they texted telling me that autumn is pregnant!! And not only was she pregnant, she was 5 and 1/2 weeks! So she got pregnant only a few weeks after and i broke up! I was so mad. So I finally told adam that Im not going to text him anymore till peyton is born and thats just so he knows when child support starts. And I havent texted him since I told him that! My life is so much less stressful without him!
> 
> So I just have to say you are strong if you can pull it off! You really are! Cant wait to see what team your on!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankz hun, and im glad how strong you've kept! omg hes a wanker and doesnt even deserve one picture of YOUR beautiful princess
> 
> .. he texted today and i couldnt RESIST! but to text back.. his mom obv told him how serious i was about not being with him, she must of mention i dont think i want him at the scan.. so he really must of got the picture..
> he said he loves me, and he hopes im okay and can he come thursday.. how can he tell me he loves me after this shit hes put me thru.. so thursday ive told him to get to mine early. il text him wednesday night sayin if ur not here im going without u.. so im just going to act so happy on thursday when he gets here and seem completly fine! :D!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what you do em;] show him your strong without him. Adam did make it to Peytons ultrasound(btw, thank your for that:] she is MY princess lol). Guys are such...a-holes. lol The day we first got to hear her heartbeat, he wasnt even gunna go! My mom bought him food so then he decided to go! *Then he told me later that Autumn was acting like her old self again and he might break up with her because he loves me.* I told him I wouldnt take him back even if he does want me! Screw that! I got the better life without him and with my princess! So screw you ex! Your better without him. Oh! and dont forget to tell us all what team your on thursday:] looking forward to hearing it!!Click to expand...

 
what an arsehole- i bet she doesnt know hes coming to you saying that, imagine how horrible it'd feel to be in her position if she finds out :nope: men just make me sick...

But hey- women can be horrible too! Look at that poor Irish politician, his wife of 40 years whose 59 years old having an affair with a 19 year old :o


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh that's terrible! I left my debit card in a bakery once, right after I had taken out my CD from the bank and deposited a 2.5k check (it was my college money) Luckly some nice old man ran out and gave it to me!

Did the store clerks find it strange that you were buying all the same stuff again?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

trashit said:


> But hey- women can be horrible too! Look at that poor Irish politician, his wife of 40 years whose 59 years old having an affair with a 19 year old :o

Eww. I'm all for freedom of love and shit, but that's a year younger than my grandmother and a few years younger than my FOB. All I can picture is my grandmother and FOB knocking boots. :sick:


----------



## trashit

annawrigley said:


> pprsmama1686 said:
> 
> 
> My daughters dad (she is due in april XD) left to move to florida and the next text i get from him was saying that the woman he is with (long story. Adam is married. they were going through a divorce when we got together. then he broke up with me when i was three months pregnant and went back with her) Anyway they moved to florida and they texted telling me that autumn is pregnant!! And not only was she pregnant, she was 5 and 1/2 weeks! So she got pregnant only a few weeks after and i broke up! I was so mad. So I finally told adam that Im not going to text him anymore till peyton is born and thats just so he knows when child support starts. And I havent texted him since I told him that! My life is so much less stressful without him!
> 
> my life is much less stressful too :thumbup: it really is a weight off your shoulders isnt it?? :D
> does his wife know about you? if not i suggest you tell her ;) just to stir things up for him. lol. cruel but he sounds like an utter tosser so deserves it.
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I hate men.
> I was out and I was looking at some baby clothes
> I HATE all the ones that have anything to do with dads on them!
> maybe I'm just bitter...Click to expand...
> 
> haha ME TOO! FOB got a top saying "good looking like my daddy" when we were still together, its 9-12 months though (hes a fool and just bought it for the slogan didnt even look at the size) so when hes finally in it i might just be really immature and write NOT at the top of it and then put him in it on a day hes seeing FOB ;D haha
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I had this very vivid dream that all of us got together and had a picnic/reunion somewhere very warm and very green. All of us had our LOs there, even those of us that are still pregnant! And all the babys that were still "in womb" wore a bracelet saying how long until they were due. hahaha it was the strangest thing! But there was a big sign in the parking lot that said "GIRLS ONLY" (like the signs you would put on your clubhouse as a kid) So no men were allowed.
> But, the downfall of this pretty cool dream? There was so much food and what not there, that when I woke up (10 mins ago) I CRAVE pasta salad! I don't even like pasta salad! :shrug:
> Just thought I'd share that, as it's fresh in my mind and I thought it was kinda cute. :)Click to expand...
> 
> awww! thatd be so cool !! hahah. i wish we all lived closer sometimes :(
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> its like ive been wanting to vent for sooo long and now have the chance but dont know what to put :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i was the same!! FOB is shit with texting, if he gets a text he doesnt like he just wont reply so its pointless even trying to be angry over text. but when i finally spoke to him on msn or over the phone for the first few times since we broke up i forgot everything i wanted to say!!! there was just a load of awkward silences :growlmad:
> 
> --
> 
> im so upset :cry: its completely my fault but im still gutted.. today i FINALLY got round to buying some bigger clothes with my xmas money cos i have basically none that still fit.. and i went into starbucks after i bought them and SOMEHOW (i dont know how i didnt notice :dohh:) left the bag in there. i went back in after like 5 mins when i realised and it was gone, and they said nothing had been handed in but took my name and number in case it 'turns up'. there was £93 of stuff there. :cry: i know it wont 'turn up' so i went back to the shop and bought everything again :dohh: xxClick to expand...

 
oh my days!! I wouldve been so devastated :cry: its awful how people take stuff too, ive never personally had it happen luckily my stuffs always been there when ive gone back but ive done that a few times, so annoying! :growlmad:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

> trashit said:
> 
> 
> its like ive been wanting to vent for sooo long and now have the chance but dont know what to put :wacko:
> 
> i was the same!! FOB is shit with texting, if he gets a text he doesnt like he just wont reply so its pointless even trying to be angry over text. but when i finally spoke to him on msn or over the phone for the first few times since we broke up i forgot everything i wanted to say!!! there was just a load of awkward silences :growlmad:Click to expand...

 awe, I haven't seen FOB in months, but I wanted to yell at him for soo long, then when I did see him, I just couldn't think of anything to say, now I wish I punched him in the face or something..


--



> im so upset :cry: its completely my fault but im still gutted.. today i FINALLY got round to buying some bigger clothes with my xmas money cos i have basically none that still fit.. and i went into starbucks after i bought them and SOMEHOW (i dont know how i didnt notice :dohh:) left the bag in there. i went back in after like 5 mins when i realised and it was gone, and they said nothing had been handed in but took my name and number in case it 'turns up'. there was £93 of stuff there. :cry: i know it wont 'turn up' so i went back to the shop and bought everything again :dohh: xx

[/QUOTE]

wow that sucks, I'd be so sad!:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Oh that's terrible! I left my debit card in a bakery once, right after I had taken out my CD from the bank and deposited a 2.5k check (it was my college money) Luckly some nice old man ran out and gave it to me!
> 
> Did the store clerks find it strange that you were buying all the same stuff again?

thats nice of him! restores your faith in humanity ey! :D
haha no, i went to the upstairs till instead cos theyd have been like what the hell.... :dohh: xx


----------



## pprsmama1686

annawrigley said:


> pprsmama1686 said:
> 
> 
> My daughters dad (she is due in april XD) left to move to florida and the next text i get from him was saying that the woman he is with (long story. Adam is married. they were going through a divorce when we got together. then he broke up with me when i was three months pregnant and went back with her) Anyway they moved to florida and they texted telling me that autumn is pregnant!! And not only was she pregnant, she was 5 and 1/2 weeks! So she got pregnant only a few weeks after and i broke up! I was so mad. So I finally told adam that Im not going to text him anymore till peyton is born and thats just so he knows when child support starts. And I havent texted him since I told him that! My life is so much less stressful without him!
> 
> my life is much less stressful too :thumbup: it really is a weight off your shoulders isnt it?? :D
> does his wife know about you? if not i suggest you tell her ;) just to stir things up for him. lol. cruel but he sounds like an utter tosser so deserves it.
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I hate men.
> I was out and I was looking at some baby clothes
> I HATE all the ones that have anything to do with dads on them!
> maybe I'm just bitter...Click to expand...
> 
> haha ME TOO! FOB got a top saying "good looking like my daddy" when we were still together, its 9-12 months though (hes a fool and just bought it for the slogan didnt even look at the size) so when hes finally in it i might just be really immature and write NOT at the top of it and then put him in it on a day hes seeing FOB ;D haha
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I had this very vivid dream that all of us got together and had a picnic/reunion somewhere very warm and very green. All of us had our LOs there, even those of us that are still pregnant! And all the babys that were still "in womb" wore a bracelet saying how long until they were due. hahaha it was the strangest thing! But there was a big sign in the parking lot that said "GIRLS ONLY" (like the signs you would put on your clubhouse as a kid) So no men were allowed.
> But, the downfall of this pretty cool dream? There was so much food and what not there, that when I woke up (10 mins ago) I CRAVE pasta salad! I don't even like pasta salad! :shrug:
> Just thought I'd share that, as it's fresh in my mind and I thought it was kinda cute. :)Click to expand...
> 
> awww! thatd be so cool !! hahah. i wish we all lived closer sometimes :(
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> its like ive been wanting to vent for sooo long and now have the chance but dont know what to put :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i was the same!! FOB is shit with texting, if he gets a text he doesnt like he just wont reply so its pointless even trying to be angry over text. but when i finally spoke to him on msn or over the phone for the first few times since we broke up i forgot everything i wanted to say!!! there was just a load of awkward silences :growlmad:
> 
> --
> 
> im so upset :cry: its completely my fault but im still gutted.. today i FINALLY got round to buying some bigger clothes with my xmas money cos i have basically none that still fit.. and i went into starbucks after i bought them and SOMEHOW (i dont know how i didnt notice :dohh:) left the bag in there. i went back in after like 5 mins when i realised and it was gone, and they said nothing had been handed in but took my name and number in case it 'turns up'. there was £93 of stuff there. :cry: i know it wont 'turn up' so i went back to the shop and bought everything again :dohh: xxClick to expand...

lol oh yeah she knows. she knows from the moment we go together. lol she is the one that messaged me saying she was pregnant. i think she just did it to make me mad. lol


----------



## trashit

right so anyone wanna be my text buddy? i asked for one a few weeks ago and got a response via message that i never noticed until last night, text the girl a few times but just noticed on her siggy she got some1 else as her text buddy so dunno where that leaves me :shrug: so anyone wanna be it so i have someone to tell my birth updates when he comes :) xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I would be your text buddy but I live in the US. Is it possible to text internationally?


----------



## trashit

i dont know, is it? i know if you get a special sim here you can text (well at least call, not sure about texts) every other country for dirt cheaaaaaaap! but i dunno if that helps lol x


----------



## stuffymuffy

lol I dunno either :shrug: Do you have faceboom, msn or AIM?


----------



## trashit

i do, 
im ellie croot.
and my picture is just me with my face to the side
i look way pale cos of the flash on my camera
and i got pigtails?
i dunno how many croots there is on facebook, not many! lol
:)
x


----------



## pprsmama1686

Awe well speaking of text buddies, I want one :[ lol Am i special enough to have one? I live in the U.S too...


----------



## stuffymuffy

I can only find two ellie croot's and I don't think either are you lol


----------



## trashit

oh no
:(
whats yours? x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Stephanie Stassi


----------



## mayb_baby

Im not no were near a far as u but i would love to know how u get on with having you son and hopefully text you in sept with the same kinda thing lol if all is well with me:) what network are u?


----------



## trashit

im on 3 hun :)
your in the UK tho right?
i added the first Stephanie Stassi on there, hope it was you!! xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

pprsmama1686 said:


> Awe well speaking of text buddies, I want one :[ lol Am i special enough to have one? I live in the U.S too...

Aw, I'd be your text buddy! Although I'm not quite as far along as you. But I guess that eliminates the problem of both have our LOs at the same time! :thumbup:


----------



## trashit

its better if ones due quite a way off the other, that way there'll be no same dates :)x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I friend requested you on fb. haha I was curious to see if I could find you on there.


----------



## pprsmama1686

Croc-O-Dile said:


> pprsmama1686 said:
> 
> 
> Awe well speaking of text buddies, I want one :[ lol Am i special enough to have one? I live in the U.S too...
> 
> Aw, I'd be your text buddy! Although I'm not quite as far along as you. But I guess that eliminates the problem of both have our LOs at the same time! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah I would prefer someone not at the same time! Just so I can see how their pregnancy is going and they can know how it is after!
Im Andrea Sabin:winkwink:
PM me for #


----------



## mayb_baby

yeah uk im 02 bt its no prob


----------



## trashit

Everyone come on chatroom nowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## trashit

and ok ill message u it maybebaby my new text bud ;)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Which room?


----------



## mayb_baby

i cant im using my fone so il private mesage u my num x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ohhh are you guys still in chat room?


----------



## trashit

right sowteddddd!!xx


----------



## trashit

LOL! so FOB has just tried making HIM out to be the one whose ended it.... I dont care. I just deleted him, i just feel sorry for my son that his dads just not worth the time =( =(
Hes just also told me to fuck off and changed his looking for on fb too a relationship.
HAHA good luck with that- seen as at 28 years of age i was the FIRST girlfriend he'd had im not sure he'll be finding one anytime soon. Fucking cock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexandra91

28!? jeez do they ever grow up? lol x


----------



## trashit

i think he has problems, im certain he does. he's dyslexic but that doesnt make him mentally disabled, i think he must have autism or some shit, hes always been immature and ive always been mature, thats why it worked for the first few months. Then after about half a year i found out about the little man, so thats when my hormones kicked in and it all changed (sorry im ranting i just like to get my issues out lol) he knew it wasnt me, he knew it was the hormones, and he took some batterings from me, i kept splitting and then saying noo i love you an crying! i just didnt know where my head was at, then we both moved back to my home city so i could be near my family and it all went down hill from there... 

im not bothered for my sake, im angry for my sons sake. Thats how it goes now, the child comes first! lol. xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

pprsmama1686 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pprsmama1686 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> hey girls yu all okay =]
> 
> im officially single now :(
> 
> going to be tough but i need to try and not text or phone him..
> ohwell my 20 week scan on thursday! see if im team pink or bluee wooo :D xx
> 
> My daughters dad (she is due in april XD) left to move to florida and the next text i get from him was saying that the woman he is with (long story. Adam is married. they were going through a divorce when we got together. then he broke up with me when i was three months pregnant and went back with her) Anyway they moved to florida and they texted telling me that autumn is pregnant!! And not only was she pregnant, she was 5 and 1/2 weeks! So she got pregnant only a few weeks after and i broke up! I was so mad. So I finally told adam that Im not going to text him anymore till peyton is born and thats just so he knows when child support starts. And I havent texted him since I told him that! My life is so much less stressful without him!
> 
> So I just have to say you are strong if you can pull it off! You really are! Cant wait to see what team your on!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankz hun, and im glad how strong you've kept! omg hes a wanker and doesnt even deserve one picture of YOUR beautiful princess
> 
> .. he texted today and i couldnt RESIST! but to text back.. his mom obv told him how serious i was about not being with him, she must of mention i dont think i want him at the scan.. so he really must of got the picture..
> he said he loves me, and he hopes im okay and can he come thursday.. how can he tell me he loves me after this shit hes put me thru.. so thursday ive told him to get to mine early. il text him wednesday night sayin if ur not here im going without u.. so im just going to act so happy on thursday when he gets here and seem completly fine! :D!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly what you do em;] show him your strong without him. Adam did make it to Peytons ultrasound(btw, thank your for that:] she is MY princess lol). Guys are such...a-holes. lol The day we first got to hear her heartbeat, he wasnt even gunna go! My mom bought him food so then he decided to go! Then he told me later that Autumn was acting like her old self again and he might break up with her because he loves me. I told him I wouldnt take him back even if he does want me! Screw that! I got the better life without him and with my princess! So screw you ex! Your better without him. Oh! and dont forget to tell us all what team your on thursday:] looking forward to hearing it!!Click to expand...

I will dont worrry
i gotta feeling its a girl :D 
but im sooo excited i cannott waitttttttttttttttttttt :D ..
HOW SHALLOW CAN HE BEE!! only came becus ur mom brought him food WTF grrrrrrr gets me angry how men go on
i hate them
i HATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE mennnnnn .. get me soo angry!! xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

trashit said:


> i do,
> im ellie croot.
> and my picture is just me with my face to the side
> i look way pale cos of the flash on my camera
> and i got pigtails?
> i dunno how many croots there is on facebook, not many! lol
> :)
> x

theres three
.. but im confused !

you add mee?
emma louise braham
i usually come up at the first one x


----------



## trashit

i feel so ANGRY AT MEN TOOOO! lol.
No, i mean im completely over it, done. Ive got my answers now, i realise how much of a cock he is, bham done. I feel alot better knowing that now im sooo much better off!! And he doesnt deserve my son, so its cool.
Its his loss, he loses 2 people, he loses his son and he loses me. I dont lose anything, apart from someone who cant look after himself, let alone a family!

And ok ill add you now :) xx


----------



## trashit

so when our babies aren't babies anymore, and are like our age, and ask questions about where their daddy is (or why you guys broke up if FOB is having something to do with the baby) then what are you going to say? I had a thread about what you'll tell them when growing up (i.e 4, 5) but what about when they understand the world, will you tell them straight out?

I was just chilling on the toilet after i was finished (as you do hahahaha) and thinking about that conversation... I can imagine telling him what his dad did, and him probably getting really pissed at it. The way im pissed now, for Caleb. Im probably wrong, he might never ask, but i can just picture it..
Anyway, anyone? x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I was thinking about that today actually. I think I'll do what my mom did with me, for the first 10 years or so she just said "We didn't really get along." or "We just realized we wanted two different things out of life." Then as I was 11 or 12 years old, she finally explained why they didn't get along. I was going through that "everything's my fault" stage, so that's why she picked then to explain it.


----------



## trashit

yeah i was in that stage from pretty early on tbh, i never understood bc my parents were great friends, but they just couldnt be together, and instead she had this horrible boyfriend =( 
anyway, so i blamed myself all along, and only ever got "because it didnt work out"
still to this day got no idea, i gather it was just bc they were young and having a babies stressful blah blah...

I personally loved preggo eggos idea on the last thread of "because i wanted you all for myself" for when theyre young and then telling them as they get older. :) xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

*Hospital bag..*

Right :)
when did yu start getting the little bits for your bags sorted?

have any of you got one bag for yourself + another for LO andd...

what do you need to take..
* Toiletries..
* Pack of pants
*sanitry towels
* clean clothes
* pjs
* dressing gown ect..

LO..

* nappys
* clothes


i really am unsure on what you have to make sure you have... 

helpp pleaseee :D thought id ask you girlies cus ur all soo further gone than me  x


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> *Hospital bag..*
> 
> Right :)
> when did yu start getting the little bits for your bags sorted?
> 
> have any of you got one bag for yourself + another for LO andd...
> 
> what do you need to take..
> * Toiletries..
> * Pack of pants
> *sanitry towels
> * clean clothes
> * pjs
> * dressing gown ect..
> 
> LO..
> 
> * nappys
> * clothes
> 
> 
> i really am unsure on what you have to make sure you have...
> 
> helpp pleaseee :D thought id ask you girlies cus ur all soo further gone than me  x

iv not packed mine yet but i will do once my yummy mummy bag gets delivered!!! (yay!! :happydance:)
dont know if youve seen but theres a really good thread on 3rd tri where they tell you everything you could possibly need! :thumbup: its a sticky so should be easy to find.
also i dnt know if its what u meant but you need maternity pads rather than normal sanitary towels, also they suggest dark pjs and dark towels (hospital ones can be nasty and rough) in case you bleed through. also a carseat, idk if youd be leaving the hospital by car but i know that if you are, in the UK they dont let you go unless you have one.
a few people said bring a pillow cos hospital ones can be shit. slippers/socks cos hospitals get cold at night.
camera with batteries/charger, snacks, change for the vending machines and what not. 
ummmm. bibs, breast pump (if youre breastfeeding), or formula and bottles and stuff if not. baby wipes, cream, changing mat? for LO, hat, scratch mitts, a lot of vests/babygro type things like 3 or 4 maybe cos they get sick a lot lol. also idk what clothes you've got, sizes and stuff, but im gonna pack a couple of newborn and a couple of 0-3 cos idk how big he'll be!
this is just off the top of my head, but go have a look at that thread if you're stuck! :D xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I just packed mine last week.
I packed 13 diapers, an outfit for LO, mittens,socks and hat as well
for me pack of pads, underwear, toothpaste/brush, shampoo, socks, slippers, toilet paper( I heard they have cheap toilet paper at the hospital and I want the soft stuff) pjs ,also my make up bag will go in there when the time is right:) hmm i think thats all


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh my gosh! Preggo, I just looked at your ticker and saw 17 days! Woah! haha I knew you were due shortly, but I didn't realize how close it really is!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I know, I want this baby out already!! lol


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

haha I bet!
Anybody else getting really bad headaches?


----------



## Alexandra91

yes! everyday :( driving me crazy lol i have one noww! x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

not 2 bad then lmao
think i want to get little bits together for it all?
can you take ur hairdyeerr?x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Labour Bag 

Your maternity notes (most important, especially if you have had any complications in your pregnancy) and birth plan if you have one.
Clothes  An old T-Shirt or nightdress, one you dont mind getting ruined, some socks  You can get cold in labour, I got cramp it was so cold in my delivery room. 
TENS machine if you are using one.
Books or magazines in case things take a long time.
Snacks and drinks, if you are allowed to eat during labour, or need to sneak something in desperation. You will also need food for your birth partner, as you can guarantee that the hospital café wont be open when you need it.
One set of clothes for the baby, maybe a vest and sleepsuit. Also a nappy if you have to provide them.
Cheap or disposable camera, film if necessary.
Any prescription drugs which you take.
You may also wish to take your personal stereo, massage oils or anything else which you may feel will help you get through, maybe a picture of someone special or a water spray.

Hospital Bag 

2 front opening nightdresses (PJs are agony if you have stitches!), dressing gown and slippers, nursing bra, breastpads and nipple cream.
Some day clothes for going home in, and to wear during the day if you are kept in for a few days.
Old, cheap or disposable pants and maternity/sanitary Towels. Proper maternity towels are usually a little softer if you have had stitches.
Toilet bag with anything you would normally take for a couple of days away  toothbrush and toothpaste, face flannel, soap, shower gel, moisturiser etc. Maybe some make-up too, if your local newspaper visits the hospital to photograph babies for its new arrivals page!
Towels.
For the baby take a pack of newborn nappies, 2 or 3 sleepsuits, 2 or 3 vests and some warm clothes or a sunhat for going home in as appropriate, scratch mitts, muslin cloths, feeding equipment if required, nappy cream, baby bath, nappy sacks and cotton wool.
Remember to take lots of change for the phone  you wont be allowed to use your mobile phone in the hospital.
Finally you will need a car seat if you are taking the baby home in a car; most hospitals will not let you leave until they have seen a baby car seat.

This is off a website.. but i just looked at a few printed them out and then re-wrote another list what i wanted off them and what extra things i could think of .. i have like 2 bags for baby cause my yummy mummy bag doesnt fit all babys stuff in but there 2 small bags for baby with pack nappies in and all cleaning stuff for him.. then another bag with clean clothes in.. and my bag is just a big bag what iv seperated stuff out with plastic bags like labour clothes, clean clothes, tolietries, makeup, towels, dressing gown etc *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

okay theres alot lmao x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im not 100% sure about hair dryers and straightners im sure you can though im taking mine cause they say you can have a shower obviously after youve had baby so you need to dry your hair but they may provide hair dryer there. Some people take there laptops in and everything *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It looks alot but if you type in google hospital bag itll come up with a few lists you can look at .. some things you dont really need tbh i crossed alot of stuff off like nipple cream and everything for breast feeding as im not. you just need things for labour and then after labour and babys stuff i wouldnt go overboard cause family can always go home and get you more stuff if you forget ! x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think iv overpacked *


----------



## stuffymuffy

So are period like pains normal? They've been coming and going over the past few days , not too painful just like little period cramps, I don't to be one of those girls who calls the doctor over every little thing but just wondering if I should be worried :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Some people take there laptops in and everything *

im considering it :blush: though i already have a list a mile long!! xx


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> So are period like pains normal? They've been coming and going over the past few days , not too painful just like little period cramps, I don't to be one of those girls who calls the doctor over every little thing but just wondering if I should be worried :shrug:

yeah its just your ligaments stretching apparently :) if you have bleeding or the cramps get really bad make sure you call someone though!x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ha anna you geek  only joking  i dont think ill be taking mine too heavy and no room in my bag lol! ill stick to my phone if they actually let me use it! if not then i can only update emzi when im on the way to hospital and when iv had him ! everyone seems to use theres in hospital like iv seen on here but then iv seen on signs in hospital turn mobile phones off 

And to me period pains are sign of labour lol or things progressing so id just say same as anna said tbh will be stretching cause it wont be labour and if they arent really painful then should be fine! just if you do bleed or anything get in touch with someone 
x*


----------



## Jas029

I don't even have a hospital bag ready or even planned :wacko:

I'm waiting til Saturday when I have my all-day birthing class (Since my mom couldn't get me in in time to do the 5 week course :dohh:)
They'll do a tour of the birthing center and hopefully tell me what they supply/ect so I'll know what I need. Most likely will talk about what I'll need in the hospital bag anyways..
So I'm putting it off til after that so I know everything for sure :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i cant take my laptop! i live on it as it is lmao
im going to rott on it oneday lmaoo! it gets so boringg :( but i cantt take my laptop!! now ive been told that i proberbly will :| deary me lmaoooooooooooo!! sadddo arnt i..

yerr ill take my hairdryer + st8ners, hopefully i can use them :( well i think there be plugs for st8ners, just not hairdryer :D .. im only going to go in when my contractions are realllyyy close together xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *I think iv overpacked *

I think I underpacked lol
but my doctor said I would be out in 24 hours if anything goes well, so I thought my mom could just go to my apartment for my stuff if I needed to be in the hospital longer.


----------



## trashit

theres no way im taking my laptop :haha:
I think ive overpacked for sure, i look as though im moving in :rofl:
my mum was in there for six hours with my brother... so there was no wayy she needed half of anything ive packed!! lol


----------



## stuffymuffy

You girls are lucky! Unless you deliver in a birth center, you're expected to stay in the hospital for ATLEAST 2 days with a natural birth and 3-5 with a cesarean, and the younger you are the longer they expect to stay. My friend who is 15 gave birth 2 months and had to have a c-section and they wouldn't release for a week, and she had no complications and felt well enough to go home after 2 days :dohh: Which makes me sooooo happy I've got a birth center close by :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*If everythings okay no complications or anything iv been told i can go within 6hours of giving birth  madness but id love to get home soon as poss i hate hospitals tbh!*


----------



## trashit

:dohh: well if that was the case i have enough haha :) Ive just packed "incase of this or incase of that" But really, most of its gonna serve no purpose at that time :rofl:
I cant even begin to write down what ive packed, but im leaving shtuff like hair dryer and straighteners and fodder til the veryy last minuto :)
Howa you all doing anyway? I feel like ive missed out on lotsa BnB action, been busy today...NOT :rofl:


----------



## trashit

ohh i detest hospitals which is why i was aiming for a home birth, but cant incase i get transferred bc they'll transfer me to possibly the shittest hospital in the country :dohh:


----------



## Novbaby08

PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *I think iv overpacked *
> 
> I think I underpacked lol
> but my doctor said I would be out in 24 hours if anything goes well, so I thought my mom could just go to my apartment for my stuff if I needed to be in the hospital longer.Click to expand...

Thats what I did. I was induced 3 weeks early because of preclampsia so I went in completely unprepared. I ended up using less then half the stuff that was brought to me.:winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> *If everythings okay no complications or anything iv been told i can go within 6hours of giving birth  madness but id love to get home soon as poss i hate hospitals tbh!*

I also hate hospitals! 
My doctor told me hospitals are for sick people. I should try to get out as soon as I can and that he doesn't believe in keeping woman there for long periods of time,:haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv not stayed in hospitals long if iv been its always in and out lol or iv visited people .. im just not a big fan of them lol dont think many people are tbh lol!

And if you do forget anything im sure someone can bring you more stuff in like someone said  x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I actually can't catch up with conversations that go so far back!! :haha:

But hey I'm back online!
Had one hell of a hecktick time over the past few weeks :nope:
BUT on the upside - I have a new bf!! :happydance:
Peter - He's so lovely :hugs:
&& Princess only tends to kick for him! He's way excited about meeting
her. Taking things slow but feeling really happy :)

ALSO had troubles with FOB but he's a jerk face so we'll forget him :nope:

AND to top it all off (like Becy updated you with) at 32+6 I was in
delivery suite having contractions due to severe UTI! :shrug:
Lots of meds to stop contractions, stayed in overnight and sent home
with antibiotics and bedrest. Im so scared about labour now though. Lol.

Some of the women on the ward were howling, theres me thinking
"that baby's trying to kill the poor woman!!!" :haha:

xXx


----------



## annawrigley

yaaay welcome back sophie :D
and awww thats great news about your new boyfriend :):)
hope you're recovering well ! 
(and i know what you mean about catching up, if im not on for like a day theres pages to read back through :haha:) xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I actually can't catch up with conversations that go so far back!! :haha:
> 
> But hey I'm back online!
> Had one hell of a hecktick time over the past few weeks :nope:
> BUT on the upside - I have a new bf!! :happydance:
> Peter - He's so lovely :hugs:
> && Princess only tends to kick for him! He's way excited about meeting
> her. Taking things slow but feeling really happy :)
> 
> ALSO had troubles with FOB but he's a jerk face so we'll forget him :nope:
> 
> AND to top it all off (like Becy updated you with) at 32+6 I was in
> delivery suite having contractions due to severe UTI! :shrug:
> Lots of meds to stop contractions, stayed in overnight and sent home
> with antibiotics and bedrest. Im so scared about labour now though. Lol.
> 
> Some of the women on the ward were howling, theres me thinking
> "that baby's trying to kill the poor woman!!!" :haha:
> 
> xXx

SOPHIE!
sorry i havnt texted
my phone was cut offf :(

ohh arr
how yu meeeet petey pie then ;)

awww! im glad everythinks okay tho now hun, and FOB ?
ahaha who ? LMAO.. ur better off without him anyway.. dont leavee the STMs !! xxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

90 PERCENT ITS A GIRL!!!!!

Shes a wrigglerr!!!
haha
i cant wait :)
her legs have gotten so big
<3
she was lieing weird..
like head on my right hand side.. then like curving .. n her bum was like.. downnnn the bottom lmaooooo xx


----------



## trashit

aww welcome backk and congrats on your new boyfriend :):) xx


----------



## trashit

an congrats to you on your little princess :):) :hugs: xx


----------



## trashit

My nanna is so rude :|
she just said, "Ellie cant go outside in this, if she fell who would pick her up? we'd have to get a crane!" 
:(:( im not that fat!


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> My nanna is so rude :|
> she just said, "Ellie cant go outside in this, if she fell who would pick her up? we'd have to get a crane!"
> :(:( im not that fat!

Oi! I can't believe she'd be so rude :growlmad:
She should be more polite and say something like "What if something happened to her L/O if she fell?" or something if she wanted to be "Caring" on the matter..
I've been getting some of the same sorta remarks from my family about how big I am :growlmad:


----------



## trashit

its irritating isnt it? im always been told how hes gonna weigh 10 pounds, its really annoying bc in comparison to how big my mum was with me (and i weighed 9 pounds 7) theres nothing on me! I just have a bump :growlmad:


----------



## Jas029

Congrats on the 90% girl! :haha: (Sorry, couldn't resist)

Welcome back, Sophie!! You were missed :hugs:

Ok so the chest pains I was having a few weeks ago are back once again.. For the third time..
Thank god they're barely noticeable this time compared to the last time I had them..
And my last doctors appointment I asked the guy about them and he really didn't go into detail about the pain he just told me it was probably just the baby which really irritated me. 
It shouldn't cause pain in my chest from my L/O when I BREATHE or lift something that's not even heavy!! :growlmad:

I just have to wait it out this time too.. MY doctor won't be back for a few weeks still.. I'll ask about it with him but it's probably to late anyway.. By then I'll be alittle busy freaking out that I'm going to go into labor at any second :haha:

So.. On another matter as I've talked about before my mom works nights as a RN and I've been soo worried about going into labor in the middle of the night when shes at work or something.. Today she told me that they do always have open rooms with double beds and that if I wanted (She'd still have to talk to her boss about this) I could go into work with her and stay there over night while she works in case I do go into labor.. (Not that I'd be at the right hospital she works in a physical rehab hospital I don't think any of them have the knowledge of delivering a baby) :haha:

But I'd be in town right near my hospital.. and if my dad does end up going to Georgia on my due date (Which he says now he's thinking about not going...) I won't be home alone or forced to stay with my uncles or grandparents who both are turning into horrible drivers that I swear are trying to kill me sometimes when I'm in the car with them :shock:
So that might work if her boss approves :thumbup:


----------



## trashit

well im glad that thats all sorted, can give you a bit of peace of mind :) an i hope they find whats causing them soon :| i get them somtimes, i actually thought i was having a heart attack at one point, but i had been walking around all day none stop. They lasted about an hour...
I have heard its common because the babies crushing everything upwards and theres not much room to even breathe?
:shrug: im no chest expert :haha:

So im really bored......... Everyones busy doing a level stuff, and i just have noone to chat to, :shrug: might go and watch a film instead. x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha jas!
lmaooooooo
make me giggle :)

im bored too :( its so cold, roll on summer ive had enough of sitting on my laptop infront of the heater x


----------



## trashit

oh please roll on summer! im so sick and tired of this snow, its really getting me down :( :( i havent been out in like nearly 3 weeks or something bc of a fear ill slip, ive had to miss 2 midwife appointments and 2 antenatal classes :shrug:
not good.......
Im really badly craving lucozade, im obsessed with it atm, but its turning my wee bright yellow lol.x


----------



## Jas029

Well, the thing is if it was the L/O hurting my chest when I breathe you would think it would be when breathing IN because it fills up your lungs and would take up more room or something? :shrug: It only hurts when breathing out, Usually only if I breathe out deeply or something but sometimes it hurts so bad when I'm just breathing normally.. It kinda goes back and forth on the "pain range" ..or something :haha:
Like I said, Last time I got it was the worst, It hurt to breathe out/talk/pick something light up..
Right now it's mainly just when I lie down or breathe out deep so I'm not to concerned because it's not bothering me that much this time but I just really wanna know what it is!! :wacko:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

LOOOOOL!
haha :)

yes 
ino depressing, but i ent letting snow stop me going anywhere
only the side roads that are bad
but i live right by main roads
so its all gooood :D x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*The snow does need to go ill admit its pissing me off now i cant go for long walks or even walks cause i live on hills and there full of snow still and now ice! i fell over other week luckily on my arse! but i did again today bottom of my drive on my arse again!  i was laughing though so my mum started laughing lol i think all my weight pushs me backwards luckily glad i havent fel on my bump ! Im lucky if i cant get up to my midwife she says shell come to me bless her ! and now im not seeing her til im 5days overdue and she was saying shell defo come to me if i need her and everything .. i havent had any antenatal  i couldnt make the december ones midwife said shed do them privatly for me but she never did lol .. i dont think im missing much tbh

As for energy drinks  i was purly addicted to redbull before i got preg and i had to cutt my self down from it cause ya not ment to drink more then like 1 or 2 cans a day when pregnant or sumat.. but i aint had it in ages now  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

god noes jas im not that far yet, didnt think your breathing was ment 2 hurt??


when are classes like that suposed to start anywayy.. becc jus suducee him mayneee ;) xx


----------



## trashit

i heard lucozades not the same as red bull-esque energy drinks, i was advised to drink it during m/s but its such an addiction! And LO loves it, he comes alive everytime i drink it :) 
I darent go out because knowing me id fall slap on the bump and we all know what that could cause :| not worth the risk, but its getting depressing sitting inside, really depressing. 
I wish A-levels werent going on, doesnt help i have noone around to chat to :|

thats really strange, mine were when i was breathing in so i cant help you there but it sounds quite bad.... have you had an ECG or anything?x


----------



## trashit

your supposed to book the classes after your 20 week scan hun, i was due to start them last week but ive had to miss them. I think im best off going to 1 just so i know what id be missing out on if i choose not to return.... lol
MW said she might do a home visit but she hasnt contacted :shrug:
I havent been since i was like 28 weeks :| x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I havent a clue when they start lol sure its after 30 weeks but  i didnt exactly wana watch people giving birth anyway  id rather it all happen on its own and im surprised by it  i know its guna be painful i just dont want to think about it till it all happens my mums informed me about everything really though so im all good ! LOL

Suduce who!! LMAO x*


----------



## trashit

oh what? do you watch people give birth?! i thought you learnt breathing techniques and tips on bfing and stuff? i dont wanna watch that shit! i watched amanda holdens programme and was gonna cry! lol x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Jas .. its prob just who your LO is positioned? i used to find it hard to breathe when he was leaning/pushing on my lungs or certain part of my body.. but i think he moved down more for me and now he pushs on my hip which is annoying lol! maybe try moving him dont know how but if you get a birthing ball they actually help move baby well it helped when i was having problems with my hip

Or .. it might be your BP? when i used to get out the bath and go get dry and do my hair.. i used to feel dizzy and have to have a 10min rest cause i couldnt breathe properley dont know if thats why or not  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

FOB bita sex might make him come ..
lmao :)

well arnt u supposed to do them exercises that stop ya pissin yaself


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im not sure if you will watch people giving birth but i got told what i would be expecting to see basically was the stuff you said but plus a video on birth lol! x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> FOB bita sex might make him come ..
> lmao :)
> 
> well arnt u supposed to do them exercises that stop ya pissin yaself

*Lmao i dont wana use him though lol and if i get him over for sex then hell have to stay all day/night and he sometimes drives me insane lmao.. and i only end up falling asleep cause i get so tired just lying watching tele and stuff lol.. and pelvic floor excersises.. i just do a few squats but they hurt my legs lmao! .. i only bounce on my ball twice a day for about 5mins .. then i do hula hoop movements lol cause it helps apparently.. and then squats .. just feel like it might actually help move him down more *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i dont want to watch that, will make me scared


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> FOB bita sex might make him come ..
> lmao :)
> 
> well arnt u supposed to do them exercises that stop ya pissin yaself
> 
> *Lmao i dont wana use him though lol and if i get him over for sex then hell have to stay all day/night and he sometimes drives me insane lmao.. and i only end up falling asleep cause i get so tired just lying watching tele and stuff lol.. and pelvic floor excersises.. i just do a few squats but they hurt my legs lmao! .. i only bounch on my ball twice a day for about 5mins .. then i do hula hoop movements lol cause it helps apparently.. and then squats .. just feel like it might actually help move him down more *Click to expand...


haha soo just say i want our son now so come over please and just have sex with me, plus its been ages :) LMAO


----------



## trashit

i cant do pelvic floors, they make me feel really angry, i dono why they just do, i think its because im creating so much tension... lol. I know theyre vital though but they make me furious, and always make Louie give me a belt lol.

Oh no i dont wanna watch a birth video, ill just walk out lol x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ill refuse to go to any that show the video, everybody said to me contractions hurt most.. so i want to keep thinking that :)


----------



## Jas029

I get to watch a video Saturday :shock: I'm not to worried though.. 

Also.. What's ECG? 
My bp is always normal every time I check it :shrug: and I had that some in the second trimester where during my shower or something I'd become extremely dizzy sometimes even lose my vision or something.. Scared me half to death but I don't have that anymore and just make sure I don't spend to long in the shower or I have to sit down for like 10 minutes afterwords..

Also my L/O is already head down and so it's just his feet up in that area.. I'm kinda scared to use a birthing ball because he's already head down and starting to engage (No matter WHAT that doctor said he never even felt my belly he just said it's to early which is horse sh*t!!).. Ehm.. Sorry...
Anyway! I have no clue what it could be.. This is the third time I've had it during pregnancy and it only last a few days.. Sometimes it really hurts and sometimes it's barely noticeable at all.. So it would make sense for it to be the L/O but I don't know how he would be positioned to cause a pain where it hurts to breathe out/pick something up? :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It sounds like BP .. mines always fine at my appointments.. but when i do too much lift things or anything i get dizzy and need to sit down for abit and its like im having a panic attack cause i breathe different cause its hard .. its abit confusing but aslong as your not doing too much should be fine.

I havent a clue if hes head down already it might be his bum or feet putting pressure on you and it making you find it hard to breathe sometimes.. all i can think of is way hes positioned in you .. i hope he moves for you soon hopefully hell move down aswell iv never had the problem of pushing on my lungs just cause mines feet and legs are tucked up near his head so hes like in a ball lol! bless him x*


----------



## trashit

ECG's like a heart monitor, they do it at the doctors to check everythings beating swishly. Cos chest pains can be something to do with your heart... I got horribly dizzy after baths, i do if my nanna has the fire on too high too! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thats another thing ^^ after a very hot bath/shower if you go into a room thats also boiling hot or hot sometimes makes your blood rush *


----------



## Jas029

My mom has a bp thing here at the house and she told me when I feel dizzy to use it and stuff.. So I did but it still came out normal? 
I've NEVER checked my bp once and had it high or something..
I'm just amazing :winkwink:

Also I've seen you girls do side by side comparison pics and I'm curious, did you use a photo editor thingy to do that or some website?
Please tell meee I wanna make one with the pictures I just took compared to older ones :)


----------



## annawrigley

i just did one actually! gonna post it after bubs is here :D:D
ive found the easiest way is to do it on Word. but all the pics where you want them then take a screenshot (do you know how? god i sound patronising! sorry :blush:) and then crop the screenshot on paint or something to just the picture part.
does that make sense?!
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* 
wel your magic then  it might not pick it up or something i dont know it just sounds like BP cause it happens to me when i get out hot bath or do too much.

I did one and i made it on paint basically lol but now iv got a new laptop its got windows 7 on it and i hate it lol everythings different including the paint and it dont let me do what i used to now grr!! lol i used to use 'picasa' but it was playin up for me so i havent got it now  x*


----------



## Jas029

You can do photo stuff with word? Hm.. :shrug:

Ok.. I could understand doing it with paint but I've never put multiple pictures into one paint window to edit.. Is there some button that lets you select more photos to add then you drag and arrange them where you want or something? :haha: Sorry.. Usually I know everything about computers but when it comes to like picture editing I'm so lost


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I just did it while i went along .. guessed basically haha! I opened paint and just 'pasted from' each time i added a pic and i put the pics next to each other the size i wanted them and then moved the white background thing when i finished to whatever size it was  does that make sense lol? x*


----------



## annawrigley

you can if you just insert an image into word, i used to do that kinda thing on paint but found it abit easier on word just lining it all up and resizing and stuff :) xx


----------



## Jas029

Maybe.. I'll have to try and do it and get back to ya on that :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Jas029 said:


> Maybe.. I'll have to try and do it and get back to ya on that :haha:

Failed. Haha..
I can't figure it out.. I don't know how to insert pictures into word and like my comp tried freezing up when I thought I knew what I was doing.. :dohh:
So I tried with paint but I don't know how to insert multiple images at once because I just go to open and pull a picture up that way but if you do that with one up already it just goes to a whole new thing instead and ..Gah I'm so dumb :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

I wantd to ask that so glad u did but I dont understand! Im crap with computers :( xoxo


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Oh my gosh, Emzii *congrats on team pink!! *:hugs::pink:
I so told you it was a bubba girl!! :haha:
Still calling her Daisy-Mae?

Thanks for all the welcome back messages too :)
&& I won't leave you STM girilies! I couldnt even if I tried!
You're all like sisters to me! (Even though i've not got any
sisters to be able to compare :shrug: but you know what
I mean!! :haha:)

As for the new bf and all these questionsss Lol.
He's a guy I met when i moved back in with my parents
after me and FOB split so they knew him before me. We
we really good friends and things just blossomed! :D
He's way excited about meeting princess too!

Jas - you need to take it easy babe! Chest pains aren't
good! :( :hugs: 

Trashit - Oh my gosh - she said that?! I'd have said something
about it. Lol. I'm a bit tempormental about my weight lately. :haha:
&& my stretchies :nope: && I want my flat tummy baccckk!! :haha:
Sorry about the rant there, I'm just bored of being pregnant now! Lol.

Oh & another update, on Weds I had a growth scan as princess is
measuring 3 weeks ahead by bump size and found out that she weighs
5lb 14oz already!! Been told an estimated birth weight of around 9 and 
half lb!! Ouch!!!!!

Sending love to Ashley and her 3 little princesses too, they're all
little fighters just like their mummy :hugs:

Hows everyone feeling today? Upto much?

xXx


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe.. I'll have to try and do it and get back to ya on that :haha:
> 
> Failed. Haha..
> I can't figure it out.. I don't know how to insert pictures into word and like my comp tried freezing up when I thought I knew what I was doing.. :dohh:
> So I tried with paint but I don't know how to insert multiple images at once because I just go to open and pull a picture up that way but if you do that with one up already it just goes to a whole new thing instead and ..Gah I'm so dumb :dohh:Click to expand...




mayb_baby said:


> I wantd to ask that so glad u did but I dont understand! Im crap with computers :( xoxo

if you both PM me your pics and tell me what u want doing i'll do it?
im a bit of a geek about this kinda thing and quite enjoy doing it :blush::blush::blush:
hahah
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Soph,
glad you and your new boyfriend are going well  and glad your back online 
as for your bump size on scans they said mine was 5lb 8lb at 33 weeks but my bump measured normal all the time  he weighed 7lb 2oz at 37 weeks and now he weighs 8lb dot on apparently .. then my midwife told me ill be expecting a 9lb baby .. but i dont think i am lol more like 8lb 6oz at most .. tbh if he coms out smaller then 8lb i will be shocked cause all the scans and everything were wrong..

Just be careful in believeing these growth scans and stuff cause people do get told things and there not true and people panic because they think there having a huge baby but they end up coming out a fine size  Looks like youll be having your princess before your due date  xx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Good to hear from you soph! 
you got a boyfriend? luck you! haha
I had a growth scan at 34 weeks and they guessed Quin will be 8.5 but my doctor keeps saying 9 or over
I don't think he's going to be that big at all!
its just a guess so they can be off by like 1 or 2 pounds I heard!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Wooo thanks sophie :)
we are going to have a 3d/4d scan around march time to deffo confirm it, so im going to save recipts + stuff for anythink i buyy :) ive planned it all its going to be likee a disney princess bedroooom :D everythinks pink + princessy!
andd with butterflies, hearts + glitterr :D
think ill move into her room with her when i have my own placee :D muaha!! Xxx


----------



## trashit

so i dont have a clue what these photo things are that your talking about :haha:

I keep having a dream that im pregnant again straight after Louie's born with a little girl but i dont know who the dad is and im having a dilemma with it bc ive only just had Lou so i have no idea what to do...
:shrug: keep waking up like shiiitt! lol.
xx


----------



## Jas029

Anna.. That sounds like the best idea as I'm never gonna figure it out :haha:

I want a growth scan!!! :cry::cry::cry:
I haven't seen my L/O officially since my 21 week scan :cry:
(I saw him afew minutes when they tried doing 4d but only a glimpse.)
I asked MY doctor about it one of the last times I saw him and he said not til I'm farther along and that was 5 weeks ago and now that I'm seeing another doctor for the moment I don't think I'm going to get another one because my doctor won't be back til Febuary and by then I'll be so close to having him they'll just be like "Well, You're so close already we'll just wait and see at birth" or something :cry:

Also.. Sophie I'm not even doing hardly ANYTHING it just comes and goes every few weeks... It's barely noticeable right now unless I'm laying down and moving to much or breathe out hard.. So it's not really bothering me..

And another thing, Yeah I've heard the weight with scans can be completely inaccurate sometimes.. My L/O will probably end up being like 7-8 pounds because both my parents were 7 and I was 7 (Not sure about FOB) So I don't THINK I'll be having a big baby.. I hope not anyway :shock:


----------



## stuffymuffy

So I've been "seeing" this guy for a few weeks now. We went about for a little while after FOB and I broke up, but me being pregnant was just too much for him to deal with so we split for awhile but got back together around Christmas time. Anyway things we're going really well, he accepted that I was pregnant and was actually quite excited, his mom was excited as well , even though she knew it wasn't his baby and actually wanted the baby and I to move in after he/she was born, she was already planning LO's nursery lol He made me so happy and I was so excited that I found the one in a million guy who would stick around knowing that I was having another guy's child...Apparently I was wrong. A few days ago he started acting weird and I could tell that something was up but he kept saying nothing was wrong. Then he just randomly stopped talking to me. He didn't answer texts, calls etc. Finally he texted me and said that it was just too much and he wanted to be a normal 19 year old with a girlfriend who could go out and party and do all the normal "teenage things" with him, and that he didn't want to be tied down with someone else's kid. I know I should've saw it coming but things just seemed so perfect :cry: To top it all FOB has a new gf, another one of my used-to-be friends that stopped talking to me when I got pregnant. So everyday in school I see them it's like a slap in the face that he get's to move on with his life and I don't. AND I was informed of a rumor circulating through my school that FOB had started that I was faking being pregnant so I could get attention, and that I was just getting fatt! I was so fumed when I found out that I walked up to him and his gf before school and flashed him my belly :blush: And promptly said "Now would you like to explain to me exactly how I am faking this?" and I walked away, while they stood there quite stunned :wacko: Now that I think about it I feel quite silly and embarrassed for acting so immature, but finding that out really set me over the top :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

urgh i had a disgusting dream last night where i slept with FOB. i woke up like eww why is he in my subconscious :growlmad:
and then i saw him and his new gf in town tonight :cry: which kind of shook me up a bit, sounds a bit lame but apart from like 3x that ive met up with him really briefly, thats the first time ive seen him just "around" since we broke up and it just hurt seeing him with her like hes carrying on his life totally as normal, he was on a night out and i was walking home on my own in the cold struggling with the bump!! haha
all his mates fully stared at me and my bump too, thankfully he didnt notice me but i saw them trying to tell him as i walked past.
put me in a bad mood this evening :growlmad: xx


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> So I've been "seeing" this guy for a few weeks now. We went about for a little while after FOB and I broke up, but me being pregnant was just too much for him to deal with so we split for awhile but got back together around Christmas time. Anyway things we're going really well, he accepted that I was pregnant and was actually quite excited, his mom was excited as well , even though she knew it wasn't his baby and actually wanted the baby and I to move in after he/she was born, she was already planning LO's nursery lol He made me so happy and I was so excited that I found the one in a million guy who would stick around knowing that I was having another guy's child...Apparently I was wrong. A few days ago he started acting weird and I could tell that something was up but he kept saying nothing was wrong. Then he just randomly stopped talking to me. He didn't answer texts, calls etc. Finally he texted me and said that it was just too much and he wanted to be a normal 19 year old with a girlfriend who could go out and party and do all the normal "teenage things" with him, and that he didn't want to be tied down with someone else's kid. I know I should've saw it coming but things just seemed so perfect :cry: To top it all FOB has a new gf, another one of my used-to-be friends that stopped talking to me when I got pregnant. So everyday in school I see them it's like a slap in the face that he get's to move on with his life and I don't. AND I was informed of a rumor circulating through my school that FOB had started that I was faking being pregnant so I could get attention, and that I was just getting fatt! I was so fumed when I found out that I walked up to him and his gf before school and flashed him my belly :blush: And promptly said "Now would you like to explain to me exactly how I am faking this?" and I walked away, while they stood there quite stunned :wacko: Now that I think about it I feel quite silly and embarrassed for acting so immature, but finding that out really set me over the top :dohh:

aww im sorry your FOB and new gf are causing you grief too !!
its horrible isnt it
and OMG cant believe he would spread that what a freaking idiot, its going to become pretty obvious you werent faking when you have your LO!!
f*cking hell....
:hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> So I've been "seeing" this guy for a few weeks now. We went about for a little while after FOB and I broke up, but me being pregnant was just too much for him to deal with so we split for awhile but got back together around Christmas time. Anyway things we're going really well, he accepted that I was pregnant and was actually quite excited, his mom was excited as well , even though she knew it wasn't his baby and actually wanted the baby and I to move in after he/she was born, she was already planning LO's nursery lol He made me so happy and I was so excited that I found the one in a million guy who would stick around knowing that I was having another guy's child...Apparently I was wrong. A few days ago he started acting weird and I could tell that something was up but he kept saying nothing was wrong. Then he just randomly stopped talking to me. He didn't answer texts, calls etc. Finally he texted me and said that it was just too much and he wanted to be a normal 19 year old with a girlfriend who could go out and party and do all the normal "teenage things" with him, and that he didn't want to be tied down with someone else's kid. I know I should've saw it coming but things just seemed so perfect :cry: To top it all FOB has a new gf, another one of my used-to-be friends that stopped talking to me when I got pregnant. So everyday in school I see them it's like a slap in the face that he get's to move on with his life and I don't. AND I was informed of a rumor circulating through my school that FOB had started that I was faking being pregnant so I could get attention, and that I was just getting fatt! I was so fumed when I found out that I walked up to him and his gf before school and flashed him my belly :blush: And promptly said "Now would you like to explain to me exactly how I am faking this?" and I walked away, while they stood there quite stunned :wacko: Now that I think about it I feel quite silly and embarrassed for acting so immature, but finding that out really set me over the top :dohh:
> 
> aww im sorry your FOB and new gf are causing you grief too !!
> its horrible isnt it
> and OMG cant believe he would spread that what a freaking idiot, its going to become pretty obvious you werent faking when you have your LO!!
> f*cking hell....
> :hugs: xxxxxxxxClick to expand...


I was just about to comment on your post lol seems like your FOB and gf are causing you troubles too :growlmad: I didn't realize it would hurt this much seeing him with other people ya know? I don't think I still want him but when I see him with another girl just going on as if I'm not carrying HIS child, it stings a little...Idk how you haven't flipped on him yet, you have much more patience than me. I feel so silly about flashing FOB my belly the other but he just had me so upset :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> I was just about to comment on your post lol seems like your FOB and gf are causing you troubles too :growlmad: I didn't realize it would hurt this much seeing him with other people ya know? I don't think I still want him but when I see him with another girl just going on as if I'm not carrying HIS child, it stings a little...Idk how you haven't flipped on him yet, you have much more patience than me. I feel so silly about flashing FOB my belly the other but he just had me so upset :dohh:

yeah they didnt actually do/say anything or even see me, just annoys me they're carrying on like normal while im carrying his child!! exactly like you said!
i simply havent flipped because i havent seen him! (apart from today)
if i had to see him every day at school (i dont know how you do it :nope:) i'd probably go mental haha.
people dont get it, they just assume i want him back (i do NOT! lol) but like you said it just stings. not nice!
you shouldnt feel silly about it, it sounds like it shut them up! :haha:
xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> I was just about to comment on your post lol seems like your FOB and gf are causing you troubles too :growlmad: I didn't realize it would hurt this much seeing him with other people ya know? I don't think I still want him but when I see him with another girl just going on as if I'm not carrying HIS child, it stings a little...Idk how you haven't flipped on him yet, you have much more patience than me. I feel so silly about flashing FOB my belly the other but he just had me so upset :dohh:
> 
> yeah they didnt actually do/say anything or even see me, just annoys me they're carrying on like normal while im carrying his child!! exactly like you said!
> i simply havent flipped because i havent seen him! (apart from today)
> if i had to see him every day at school (i dont know how you do it :nope:) i'd probably go mental haha.
> people dont get it, they just assume i want him back (i do NOT! lol) but like you said it just stings. not nice!
> you shouldnt feel silly about it, it sounds like it shut them up! :haha:
> xxClick to expand...

haha I think it did :haha: And like you said, I DO NOT want him back, I just wish that it was affecting his life as much as it is mine. I'm excited about my LO and I can't wait to have him/her here but nights when I see her facebook status as going out all night with him and whatnot I get a little envious, I sound horrible I know :blush:
Funny thing is after that a friend told me that she( his new gf) was saying how horrible she had it because she would have to deal with having a baby around and caring for a baby once my LO was born, which makes no sense because he's made it clear that he wants nothing to do with the baby so I think he's telling her some stories to make himself not like an arse :dohh: But she's gone mad if she thinks that she'll ever be caring for my baby:growlmad:


----------



## Jas029

Aww I'm sorry about your FOB's girls.. Despite the fact I don't want to be with mine he's not looking for any other girls atm.. Which makes me kinda relieved because it's definitely not what I need him/want him to be doing when Riley's going to be here in just over a month! Don't let them ruin your night! :flower:

I have an all day birthing class tomorrow.. well today since its already past 12 here and 6AM there.. I'm so nervous I should really be asleep it's from like 8-5.. I'm going to be crashed afterwords :wacko:
And FOB might come over sunday.. First time I've seen him since the attempt at the 4d ultrasound which we never even really talked.. We haven't hung out since like.. November so.. 

Wish me luck for both the birthing class AND dealing with FOB..


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> Funny thing is after that a friend told me that she( his new gf) was saying how horrible she had it because she would have to deal with having a baby around and caring for a baby once my LO was born, which makes no sense because he's made it clear that he wants nothing to do with the baby so I think he's telling her some stories to make himself not like an arse :dohh: But she's gone mad if she thinks that she'll ever be caring for my baby:growlmad:

:growlmad: thats shocking!
yer sounds as though hes been spinning her a bit of a tale..

jas good luck with your birthing class and FOB! hope he isnt clingy :haha: xx


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Funny thing is after that a friend told me that she( his new gf) was saying how horrible she had it because she would have to deal with having a baby around and caring for a baby once my LO was born, which makes no sense because he's made it clear that he wants nothing to do with the baby so I think he's telling her some stories to make himself not like an arse :dohh: But she's gone mad if she thinks that she'll ever be caring for my baby:growlmad:
> 
> :growlmad: thats shocking!
> yer sounds as though hes been spinning her a bit of a tale..
> 
> jas good luck with your birthing class and FOB!* hope he isnt clingy* :haha: xxClick to expand...

I know :dohh:
He claims he wont be "All over me" since it's been so long and he's not so "crazy" over me anymore.. So I guess he'll be put to the test to see how true that really is :wacko:

I got like NO sleep last night.. I laid in bed 3 hours occasionally drifted off to a light "sleep" and dreamed.. So I took a shower and I'm gonna try laying down afew minutes again even though I have to leave in an hour.. ugh this isn't going to be a fun day :nope:


----------



## trashit

Awww im so sorry stuffy muffy! Thats just horrible :cry: I just dont think men are worth it at all, i keep getting exes coming back suddenly taking an interest and im like wtf do you want?! They just seem to want to fuck me around, like i need their shit too :shrug: If i was you i would stay away from men completely, i just dont think theyre worth the hassle. Im so sorry that hes treated you that way :(:(

And Anna that must be really horrible :( I cant even imagine having to see FOB with someone new... Would really hit me hard. Its totally understandable, im so sorry :(

:hugs: to you both!!!xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sorry about the guy stuffymuffy  i just read what you wrote some guys seem perfect and then turn out to be proper arseholes as weve properley all found out at a point! sometimes were better on our own i spose but then again im so lonely without a boyfriend ..

FOB hasnt spoke to me for days  and im abit annoyed as he got his phone robbed as he says.. so he had to get a new one but hes got a phone now but he needed a new sim so he went online and sent off for them free o2 ones you can get and its been enough time for it to have came through now and i gave him my mobile number so he could text me his number .. but he hasnt got in touch with me.. so i tell you what if i go into labour next week he wont even know cause im not rushing around trying to get in touch with him when he hasnt bothered to talk to me! i dont exactly want him at the hospital tbh "/ but he wanted to be there so i said he could etc  .. but his cousin seems to be flirting with him YES HIS COUSIN.. but shes always like i miss you and i love you  i find it abit odd .. but now hes got her on his msn name aswell which again i find off  if its not his cousin then they have the same name .. i shouldnt be jealious cause i ended it with him but i dont want him getting a new gf tbh not yet anyway he could at least wait .. i defo dont want someone he gets with being involved with my son sorry but he seems to get with girls that are really slaggy and end up changing him. But saying that FOB says he still loves me and dont want to be with anyone but me.. but i think hes starting to realise i dont want to be in a relationship with him as iv made it clear but were still close mates always have been "/ .. but aswell this girl told him the other day he cant be the dad because shes due on the same day as me and shes having a girl..  i went mental cause it doesnt matter if you have a boy/girl on a certain date .. so i think he believes this random girl now that im makin it up hes the dad etc .. i just told him to believe what he wants and not be involved with kid if he dont want to im not fussed dont exactly need him 

Im actually now sick of his girl mates or random girls talking to him and telling him aload of shit its just now getting to the point where i feel like cutting all contact with him but i wouldnt do it to his family his mum is so excited and so is his little sister! Spose if he wants to move on i should let him get a new gf cause what if i got a new bf after babys here? its dame thing init  i think im too scared hes guna take kid away from me with his new gf (if he gets another) .. but it wunt happen obv lol

Sorry about the essay abit peed off!
x*


----------



## annawrigley

FOB has just really pissed me off , he untagged himself from all the scan pics on facebook and i know that doesnt sound a big deal but it really got to me, like hes ashamed or something even tho everybody knows already :shrug: i fucking hate him iv tried to be civil with him but i cant stand him i wish he'd just die. i just text him saying "be involved or dont, choose one now cos you dont seem to give a shit atm"
obviously he hasnt replied.
im so sick of him he doesnt care about the baby at all so why did he ever make out that he did :cry: hes still not bought one fucking thing himself and baby will be here in 8 weeks pretty much! he needs to grow up and until then i dont want him around me or the baby :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## trashit

:hissy: Im so mad for you! I just cant stand men, why do they just have NO responsibility at all?! i dont even think age makes a difference, cos i know most people will say its because theyre young and boys take longer to mature but look at my FOB- 28 and still no responsibility! I just wish they'd all go away.. :growlmad: they just piss me off so badly! xx


----------



## annawrigley

me too :growlmad: aaaaaghh im so ready to just tell him to fuck off and not bother but i know he'd just make it into a big fight and thats the last thing i have the energy for! i just wish he'd freaking open his eyes and step up!!
x


----------



## trashit

i know its easier to say, but tryy not to stress yourself! He's reallyy not worth it hun :nope: big :hugs: xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

karma :\
all the bad shit something goods gotta happen back to us.. :\ i really do sit and wonder about karma lmao x


----------



## trashit

oh me too :| something terrible HAS to happen to these bad, bad men. xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

But what goood karma do we get x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> :hissy: Im so mad for you! I just cant stand men, why do they just have NO responsibility at all?! i dont even think age makes a difference, cos i know most people will say its because theyre young and boys take longer to mature but look at my FOB- 28 and still no responsibility! I just wish they'd all go away.. :growlmad: they just piss me off so badly! xx

men are the same at every age, my FOB is 23. My brothers father was like 32 and he still left her when she got pregnant.


----------



## Jas029

All I gotta say is..
I think you girls need my FOB :haha:
(Ofcorse I might say differently after seeing him again tomorrow we'll say)

I'm probably gonna make a new thread to post my erm.. experience in from the birthing class because it's so long and I don't feel like having to post it multiple places:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good luck seeing your FOB tomorrow jas!


----------



## trashit

i just have to say, ive read enough stories about bad men to put me off for life! :rofl: anyone else feeling like this? when im reading about OH's cheating, and then contacting the girl they cheated with and blah blah it just makes me so angry :hissy: i hate men! i really truly do. xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> FOB has just really pissed me off , he untagged himself from all the scan pics on facebook and i know that doesnt sound a big deal but it really got to me, like hes ashamed or something even tho everybody knows already :shrug: i fucking hate him iv tried to be civil with him but i cant stand him i wish he'd just die. i just text him saying "be involved or dont, choose one now cos you dont seem to give a shit atm"
> obviously he hasnt replied.
> im so sick of him he doesnt care about the baby at all so why did he ever make out that he did :cry: hes still not bought one fucking thing himself and baby will be here in 8 weeks pretty much! he needs to grow up and until then i dont want him around me or the baby :growlmad::growlmad:

That would upset me too! He has no reason to ashamed, he's having a baby not like you two robbed a bank or did something horrid! :dohh: I really don;t understand guys. Sounds like he needs a kick in the arse and to grow up! :growlmad:


----------



## stuffymuffy

trashit said:


> i just have to say, ive read enough stories about bad men to put me off for life! :rofl: anyone else feeling like this? when im reading about OH's cheating, and then contacting the girl they cheated with and blah blah it just makes me so angry :hissy: i hate men! i really truly do. xx

Oh I feel the same about men :hissy:Seems like every one of them are immature and soooo selfish and not a good one in the whole lot of them. I know there has to be some good ones out there, but so far all I've seen are just complete jerks.


----------



## annawrigley

oh i thoroughly agree haha, i hate men too :growlmad::growlmad: my ex (not FOB) was supposed to come round today but he didnt turn up. :( when last night he was all "oh im really sorry ive not been there for you, i promise i will be from now on, i cant wait for noah to be born, il come to the birth to be there for you if you want" and i was all happy cos i loooove this boy lol and had just been waiting and waiting for him to say something like that. then he didnt turn up :shrug:
WHY DO THEY SAY THINGS WHEN THEY DONT MEAN IT?!?!??! AAAAGHH!!


----------



## trashit

annawrigley said:


> oh i thoroughly agree haha, i hate men too :growlmad::growlmad: my ex (not FOB) was supposed to come round today but he didnt turn up. :( when last night he was all "oh im really sorry ive not been there for you, i promise i will be from now on, i cant wait for noah to be born, il come to the birth to be there for you if you want" and i was all happy cos i loooove this boy lol and had just been waiting and waiting for him to say something like that. then he didnt turn up :shrug:
> WHY DO THEY SAY THINGS WHEN THEY DONT MEAN IT?!?!??! AAAAGHH!!

 
OMG! my ex is doing this toooo!! My other ex Alex promised he would be there 100% of the way, he couldnt wait for the baby blah blah but then he decided randomly one day that it wasnt for him, it wouldnt work and just stopped talking :| So after FOB leaving, he did that. Then another ex Ste (who i lost my virginity to) decided to randomly start talking again too, about a week ago, he's been telling me ALL the same things that your ex has!!!! He will be there 100% of the way, he will be there at the birth, hes been daydreaming about me and the baby, he cant wait for him to be here, i should move near to him etc etc. But i really just cant believe him! Especially after Alex doing the same thing!!!!!! I just cant trust what he says, plus when i was first with him there was alot of messing about that went on with him and so that leaves me not trusting him as it is!! I think we are attractive to exes for some reason!! I think they like the idea of helping a damzel in distress if im being honest :rofl:

But i just cannot trust a man! I refuse to do it, i dont trust that Ste will be there like he says he will because probably hes going to piss off too... just as Alex and Dan did.... :growlmad:
Theyre just not worth it!!! xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I think it's in guy's genetic makeup to say things and not follow through with them :growlmad::growlmad: FOB always said that if this ever happened( me getting pregnant) that he would be there for me and the baby, take care of both of us blah blah blah. And guess what? He's not and hasn't been at all!!! :growlmad::growlmad: 
Anna it seems like you're so much better off without FOB with all this stress he's causing you. You can do sooooo much better than that jerk. But I know that people have been telling me the same thing and so far I'm still hung up on the idea that FOB will come back into my life and we'll have that fairytale lifestyle like he always promised. Ugh somedays I wish that FOB would just disappear off the planet, and other time when I feel LO move or am feeling really down I want nothing more than to be back in his arms :cry:


----------



## trashit

I just dont understand them :dohh: its like they enjoy playing us along.. infact i can imagine that they do, because i know how nice it feels when your pissed off at someone and they keep texting/ringing trying to apologise :rofl: i reckon they just LOVE the attention!! But theyre not worth it :nope: And i want that fairytale really badly too :( but tbh i dont think its worth the grief to get it. I wouldnt take FOB back EVER after what hes done and tbh i dont think he'll ever come back, but i dont know whats with the exes :nope: x


----------



## stuffymuffy

I think they do enjoy doing this to us! I see FOB smirking at me while he's parading around in the hallway with whatever whore he's with that day, and I'm lugging around my bag and trying to protect my bump from the mad rush of teenagers. I wish I was as strong as you girls. I hate to admit it but I think that I'd take FOB back in a heartbeat. You would probably slap me and think I was crazy if you knew all that he did but I can't help but want him :cry:


----------



## annawrigley

i want more than anything to just get back with this ex and for him to take care of me and the baby (hes always going on about how hes great with babies and how if i need some chill out time he'll change or bath him or whatever), and preferabley for FOB to leave the country or something lol!
but i just dont think itll happen :/ like he acts like hes interested but if he REALLY was surely he'd be trying harder :shrug: its not exactly like im putting up much of a fight :rofl:

btw gotta lol @ hormones, i started crying just now cos i couldnt open a jar of jam and muttered to myself "i need a man! :(" and then started laughing my head off for like 2 minutes straight cos of how stupid the whole situation was lol. then LO started kicking loads as if to say "yeah, nice one mum. hilarious :dohh:"
lol :blush:xxx


----------



## trashit

no i totally understand, ive been like that about exes before many'a times, theyve cheated, deserted me, walked all over me and yet i knew i would have taken them back straight away! Like with Ste, he walked allllllllll over me and even 2 years on i cant trust him properly but i still am obsessed over him and would take him back if he asks which is crrazy!! :|
I really do understand, its not that youre weak, its just that you love him. But the way hes treating you, he doesnt deserve you hun, and you have to remember that and be strong for you and bubs, itll all work out in the end :hugs: xx


----------



## trashit

annawrigley said:


> i want more than anything to just get back with this ex and for him to take care of me and the baby (hes always going on about how hes great with babies and how if i need some chill out time he'll change or bath him or whatever), and preferabley for FOB to leave the country or something lol!
> but i just dont think itll happen :/ like he acts like hes interested but if he REALLY was surely he'd be trying harder :shrug: its not exactly like im putting up much of a fight :rofl:
> 
> btw gotta lol @ hormones, i started crying just now cos i couldnt open a jar of jam and muttered to myself "i need a man! :(" and then started laughing my head off for like 2 minutes straight cos of how stupid the whole situation was lol. then LO started kicking loads as if to say "yeah, nice one mum. hilarious :dohh:"
> lol :blush:xxx

oh my days!!!!!!!!! I had a moment like this myself =D i was trying to reach up to change a lightbulb but nearly stumbled and i just thought if only there was a man here to help... lol. Thats funny :rofl: hormones are crrazy!! Im not putting up any kind of fight with Ste, dont worry! I keep checking my phone, msn, facebook.... I just wish he'd hurry up and say come on be my girlfriend :rofl: xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> i want more than anything to just get back with this ex and for him to take care of me and the baby (hes always going on about how hes great with babies and how if i need some chill out time he'll change or bath him or whatever), and preferabley for FOB to leave the country or something lol!
> but i just dont think itll happen :/ like he acts like hes interested but if he REALLY was surely he'd be trying harder :shrug: its not exactly like im putting up much of a fight :rofl:
> 
> btw gotta lol @ hormones, i started crying just now cos i couldnt open a jar of jam and muttered to myself "i need a man! :(" and then started laughing my head off for like 2 minutes straight cos of how stupid the whole situation was lol. then LO started kicking loads as if to say "yeah, nice one mum. hilarious :dohh:"
> lol :blush:xxx

Oh my I did the exact same thing yesterday except with a jar of olives :haha: My mom came in as I was sitting on the kitchen floor with the jar of olives crying about how much I wanted them but couldn't open the jar lol


----------



## trashit

hormones are hilarious :rofl:


----------



## stuffymuffy

They're hilarious for everyone EXCEPT those of us who are experiencing them at the time. My mum got quite a laugh out of it. Although I did have quite a laugh afterwards when I thought about the fact that I just cried over a jar of olives :haha:


----------



## trashit

they make you laugh afterwards yeahh! But ikwym, at the time they are horrendous:( i cried because in one of the houses we looked at there was a boiler in the babies room :rofl:


----------



## stuffymuffy

aww haha. I wouldn't like a boiler in the baby's room either though lol Did anyone use those online due date calculators, do you know how accurate they are?? The ones where you put in the day of your last period and it tells you when LO is due?? I've done about 5 different ones and they've all said that I'm due June 5th/6th. So I think the doctor at the clinic pulled May out of his arse.


----------



## memysonand3

aww poor gils lol i have good news though it does end you do feel normal eventually =) just it has to be once the baby it outta you lol i understand though when i was pregnant i cried over spilt milk and then i cried because i put socks on and they didnt fit due to swollen ankles that was when i said that i need a man because i needeed them to rub my feet and ankles lol


----------



## trashit

ohh ive cried because theres no man to massage me before now :( i broke down last night imagining FOB with another girl.... Idk why it got to be soo bad because i can honestly say i dont have feelings for him anymore :|

As for due date calculators, going on my LMP im due on the 3rd, according to the scans im due on the 4th and the MW annoys me by always working me out to be due on the 5th :growlmad:


----------



## Jas029

I never had a "I need a man" moment :haha:

I've had problems opening jars/ect but it was more of "I'm having a baby and I can't even open a jar :cry: how am I going to raise a child?!"
My mom always opens things for me these days.. I tell her it's just the pregnancy making my body weak :winkwink:


----------



## trashit

oh i have that too, i cant cook this pizza, how am i going to feed a child?! :rofl:
I think though that the best thing to do is definitely play a man at their own game, if they take all day to respond you take all day to respond, if they havent contacted you for a day then suddenly do, leave it a day til you contact. Sounds stupid but it means they get desperate and want to know what your doing! I guess you could call it playing hard to get  x


----------



## trashit

i dunno....... Ste's reallly pissing me off :| im not overly into him because i expect him to let me down. But hes just told me hes over here next week, and so i was hinting at him like yess and..... and hes just like and what? Im trying to hint aat meeting you arsehole!!!!!!!! :hissy: i hate men!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## annawrigley

memysonand3 said:


> aww poor gils lol i have good news though it does end you do feel normal eventually =) just it has to be once the baby it outta you lol

oh thank god! thats definitely good to hear, it feels like this is how pathetic im gonna be for the rest of my life! :rofl:



stuffymuffy said:


> aww haha. I wouldn't like a boiler in the baby's room either though lol Did anyone use those online due date calculators, do you know how accurate they are?? The ones where you put in the day of your last period and it tells you when LO is due?? I've done about 5 different ones and they've all said that I'm due June 5th/6th. So I think the doctor at the clinic pulled May out of his arse.

they are pretty accurate, mine was 17th march so 3 days off my due date and first time i went to the midwife she worked it out as 17th march so it was the same until i had my scan :shrug: so yeah pretty accurate!



Jas029 said:


> My mom always opens things for me these days.. I tell her it's just the pregnancy making my body weak :winkwink:

i live on my own :cry: and i swear pregnancy makes you weak in all ways like im sure i used to be really strong with jar opening! but now i feel like such a pansy :flower: hahah :( xxx


----------



## KA92

:flower:

mind if i join? OH just broke up with me...

so Hello, im now a STM-to-be :)

hope you dont mind
x


----------



## annawrigley

KA92 said:


> :flower:
> 
> mind if i join? OH just broke up with me...
> 
> so Hello, im now a STM-to-be :)
> 
> hope you dont mind
> x

:hugs: of course we dont mind. welcome :D
im sorry he did but from what you've said it sounds like you're better off without!
whats your name btw? :D xxxxxx


----------



## KA92

thank you in bits atm but i hope itl be okay

im Kim and im 17 this is my thrid pregnancy but hopefully first sticky one :)

xxxxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

memysonand3 said:


> aww poor gils lol i have good news though it does end you do feel normal eventually =) just it has to be once the baby it outta you lol i understand though when i was pregnant i cried over spilt milk and then i cried because i put socks on and they didnt fit due to swollen ankles that was when i said that i need a man because i needeed them to rub my feet and ankles lol

Oh yay! Can't wait until I start acting normal again :happydance:


----------



## stuffymuffy

KA92 said:


> :flower:
> 
> mind if i join? OH just broke up with me...
> 
> so Hello, im now a STM-to-be :)
> 
> hope you dont mind
> x

Ofcourse you're welcome here :hi: 
I'm Stephanie :) I think we've talked a few times in the chat room.
I'm sorry to hear about you and your OH :hugs:


----------



## KA92

yeah we have :)

FOB will still be around if its his...dunno bout oh

wer meeting on tues so i can give him stuff back :cry:
x


----------



## Jas029

Welcome! I've been reading your story.. He sounds like a real dick! :hugs:

Also, Anna it DEFINITELY has to be the pregnancy!! I've just become so weak I can't seem to open anything to hard that I could do before :haha:


----------



## trashit

:hi: welcome over im ellie :) sorry fobs left you but as the others said, sounds like youre better off without!
And i dont think its the pregnancy i was rubbish at opening jars before, now i just cry cos im rubbish lol x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

So many new members of STM, I actually can't keep up!

If anyone has the time to make a list of all the new STM
members added since 2010 then would be greatly appriciated.
Feeling so rough lately :nope:

Becy, how you feeling babe?
Little man's due any time now really! :happydance:

Rome - Where you got to hun?! Not heard anything for
a while. Whens little Quintin comin out to play? :)

xXx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*STM's to be

Becyboo__x - 22nd January '10. 

angelinaaa - 24th january '10 

PreggoEggo - 29th Jan '10. 

Mummy.To.Be (Me!) - 9th - 23rd Feb '10. 

Jas029 - 24th February '10. 

Trashit - 4th march '10. 

annawrigley - 14th March '10. 

pprsmama1686 - EDD 15th april '10. (needs confirming)

Maddiee - EDD 16th april '10.  (needs confirming)

EmziixBo0o - 30th May '10. 

leoniebabey - 31st May '10. 

Stuffymuffy - 6th June '10.

Alexandra91 - 3rd July '10.

Gracey&bump - 12th July '10. (needs confirming)

Croc-O-Dile - 18th July '10. 

KA92 - 28th augest '10. 

mayb_baby - EDD 1st september '10. (needs confirming)

hshucksmith - EDD 9th september '10. (needs confirming)

STM's

Shireena - Mummy to a little girl Khyanna 
memysonand3 - Has little man Cole! && preemie baby triplets Sophia Rose, Elouisa Rae & Lynette Kerry 
**


SAY BUMP COLOURS IF YOU KNOW AND I HAVENT WROTE THEM ON
+
IF YOUR EDD IS NOT WHAT IV WROTE THEN JUST SAY (basically i just worked out from all your tickers when your due date would be)

Oh and if iv missed you out completely then just say iv looked back quite far and wrote as many as i can find.
Hope iv helped Sophie 
*


----------



## annawrigley

KA92 said:


> thank you in bits atm but i hope itl be okay
> 
> im Kim and im 17 this is my thrid pregnancy but hopefully first sticky one :)
> 
> xxxxx

fingers crossed for you :hugs:
i'm Anna :D xxx


----------



## Alexandra91

im a single teen mummy to be as well :) EDD july 3rd x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Alexandra91 said:


> im a single teen mummy to be as well :) EDD july 3rd x

*

Iv put you on the list for sophie to update x*


----------



## trashit

mines completly right :) good luck to you ka92 if i havent alredi sed this (pg brain/) imm ellie :) xx


----------



## Alexandra91

thankyouuu :) x


----------



## Jas029

Wow I just noticed all our January bumps are all due at the end! We didn't have any early to middle ones :haha:

I'm going to see Avatar in IMAX 3d so I won't be on the rest of the day so have fun without me girlies! :hugs:

(Also omg there's alot of new members :shock:)


----------



## trashit

im just happy there's only 5 to drop before me and then its my turn =D =D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Depends if your early 
trust me you dont want to get to 40 weeks! im just over 39 and im so fed up its unreal seriously *


----------



## trashit

i dont think im gonna ;) im hoping hes gonna come out at 37 weeks dead on!!!!! :D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel i hoped anytime after 37 weeks but nope nothing and still nothing now i knew i would end up being overdue and it looks like its going that way  .. So i think preggo will be popping before me if nothing happens !! x*


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> I'm going to see Avatar in IMAX 3d so I won't be on the rest of the day so have fun without me girlies! :hugs:

its good :thumbup: :D


----------



## annawrigley

becy have you chose a new name? :D xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yes! :]
wel i think  me and FOB like it but i spelt it different cause im too picky  .. but hopefully ill stick with it but then again i may change my mind when hes born  who knows ayy 
x*


----------



## annawrigley

haha never know with you! ;)
xx


----------



## trashit

i like it!! its really nice :) :)
xx


----------



## trashit

And i just feel it in my waters to to speak :haha: fingers crossed anyway, and im sending lotsa labour dust to you :dust: xx


----------



## annawrigley

and ellie you've changed yours too!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was going to say that *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Was dexter then louie now audie? your as bad as me LOL*


----------



## trashit

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant help myself :blush:
Its been Jude, Ralf, Dexter, Louie and now Audie :blush:
I dreamt about Audie though last night, no idea why it popped up in my dream because ive never heard it before!!! So i think its a sign ;) xx


----------



## trashit

anyone find they have straaaaaaange crushes?! I just seriously looked at the one shows Adrian Chiles and thought yummmmmm! hahahhaha xx


----------



## KA92

awww audies such a nice name!!

omg i agree i think marlyn mansons absoultutely gorgeous :rofl:
x


----------



## trashit

omg ive always had a thing for him!! id so do him  hes gorgeoussssssss lol!!!=D=D xx


----------



## KA92

me too
in tainted love video

oofftttt :sex: ;)

x


----------



## annawrigley

EWWWW YOURE BOTH SICK !!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

double post


----------



## trashit

oh my daaaaays! i so wish i was one of them bunnies!! hahahahahha =D
MMMM Slash as well ;) xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I agree with anna 
iv just about choked on my drink reading it *


----------



## trashit

shh anna shhh!! hes stunning =Dhttps://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/marilyn-naked.jpg


----------



## KA92

is that a MANGINA???

omg how uncomfy his man parts begin crushed!!!:O

lol im sorry im just like that lol ...i want ot be the girl who gets to rub him in the vid :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*

Now that is disgusting ellie! *


----------



## trashit

:rofl: its gorgeous!! Yeah i love it when men do that cracks me up!! xx


----------



## annawrigley

hahahaa thats sooo gross :rofl: ewww


----------



## stuffymuffy

KA92 said:


> awww audies such a nice name!!
> 
> omg i agree i think marlyn mansons absoultutely gorgeous :rofl:
> x

I agree :haha: I've actually got a poster of him on my wall :blush:


----------



## Jas029

Woo! Marilyn Manson fans! :happydance:
[email protected]!! Not exactly "sexy" but hilarious in any case :rofl: (And yes, his poor man parts :haha:)

(I do love Marilyn Mason he's so intelligent but not in a nerdy way -sigh-)

Girls quit changing the names its to confusing :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Mine might change again yet  
its between 2 now though i think so guna pick between then and surprise people 
even though iv got one on my siggy lol*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Oh Dear :dohh:
Is it just me or does anyone else find him more scary than sexy?!
Seriously, the guy must have small man bits to be comfortably standing that way
whilst squishing them! :rofl:

Becy - Thanks for the update babe. :hugs:
All done now!
&& As for the "37 weeks come & so will bubba" - 
YES PLEASE!! 
I'm fed up already and only 35 weeks! Lol. :haha:


:dust: *Welcome All New STM Members of 2010 *:dust:
(I know it's a little late but better late then never! 
I blame the baby brain! Haha :haha:)

Anyone heard from Rome lately? :)

xXx


----------



## trashit

:blush: i find Alice Cooper really hot too and he's intelligent =P
i need to stop swapping and changing but why do nice names keep popping up?? lol!
Tell them to stop popping up and i'll keep it :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Oh Dear :dohh:
> Is it just me or does anyone else find him more scary than sexy?!
> Seriously, the guy must have small man bits to be comfortably standing that way
> whilst squishing them! :rofl:
> 
> Becy - Thanks for the update babe. :hugs:
> All done now!
> && As for the "37 weeks come & so will bubba" -
> YES PLEASE!!
> I'm fed up already and only 35 weeks! Lol. :haha:
> 
> 
> :dust: *Welcome All New STM Members of 2010 *:dust:
> (I know it's a little late but better late then never!
> I blame the baby brain! Haha :haha:)
> 
> Anyone heard from Rome lately? :)
> 
> xXx

I'm here! been busy moving 
I find him scary not sexy at all. :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I agree scary not sexy lol! 

And its okay sophie i had nothing better to do tbh keept me busy for abit 
but they need to confirm there dates who iv put next to (needs confirming) cause i just worked there dates out from there tickers and usually dates change at scans etc but none of the newer ones have been talking lately so i havent a clue lol!

x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

god, I feel like I have 2 children lately, my dog and my bump.lol
I'm up all night with my dog crying, and I'm looking for a babysitter for him this morning!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

eeeeee tht manson dude cant spell his first name
ewiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

noo girls
please
no
its all bout
shayne ward, danny dyer + went worth miller  they float my boat anyday ;)
muahah

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

this is sexy
jake gyllenhaal:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







jake2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6









jake.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hes okayy
nobody beats dannydyer or shayne <3


----------



## trashit

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g295/YARIRI/jones.jpgdanny dyers nice! i like a bad boy :blush: I love vinnie jones mmmmmm!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

tell u what
i would never kick danny dyer out of my bed ;) ill make him never want 2 leave hahaha


----------



## trashit

mmm he is sexy! I have a strange taste though, i LOVE phillip schofield and alan rickman =D =D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Vinnie jones is nice i have to say hes getting on abit now though thats only down side about him i guess 

Since Big brother came on iv realised how gorgeous sisqo is! and hes got the most lush body and bum ever *


----------



## trashit

oh my days he does have a niiiice bum!!!! im not seeing the thing with alex reid though, he is NOT sexy :nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*No hes weird looking i think hes not like proper EWW but hes not something id say WOW about lol but i dont think Jonas is nice either most people think hes proper good looking*


----------



## trashit

i always fancied basshunter, but then i saw him on there and thought eww no! His beady eyes creep me out..... Vinnie's definitely the only eye candy in there! Oh apart from Stephen ;) hahahaha.x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*

Now he is disgusting lmfao *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

dont watch big brother anymoree :\
lmaoo xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> tell u what
> i would never kick danny dyer out of my bed ;) ill make him never want 2 leave hahaha

i'm in a film with danny dyer ;)
claim to fame haha

and speaking of big brother -
alex, stephen, dane - EW 
vinnie, jonas, sisquo - mmm ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Well i dont in a fashion watch BB anymore but im that bored i have to watch something at night its about only thing on tv  *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im guna be so unhappy aswell cause tuesday shameless starts again and i love it and defo dont wana miss it im hoping LO is either here by then or stays put!! lol*


----------



## trashit

oh i watched bb from first episode in 2000 - the last one this year!! =D cos i have a life lol.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> tell u what
> i would never kick danny dyer out of my bed ;) ill make him never want 2 leave hahaha
> 
> i'm in a film with danny dyer ;)
> claim to fame haha
> 
> and speaking of big brother -
> alex, stephen, dane - EW
> vinnie, jonas, sisquo - mmm ;)Click to expand...

oohh never seen thatt!
i love him in football factory
with his londerners accent <3 coooorr that would turn me on lmaoo


----------



## EmziixBo0o

SHAMELESS!
I LOVEE ITT!!

waterloo roads not back on yet :( i miss that


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Same  
i watch too many programmes im a right teleholic lol!*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

waterloo road was like.. my life lmaoo


----------



## trashit

oh my daays i love waterloo road! not as keen on it now neil morrisseys left tho :(


----------



## KA92

Omg :cry:met oh,though he's ex now just can't bring myself to say that,today to
give him his jumper and the poem he wrote for Taylor that I got for Xmas.I handed him it went to walk away he had his head down looked so sad.:(he grabbed my hand and held me for so long n omg couldn't stop crying!!!still can't dammit
I miss him :grr: sorry had to rant lol xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell u what
> i would never kick danny dyer out of my bed ;) ill make him never want 2 leave hahaha
> 
> i'm in a film with danny dyer ;)
> claim to fame haha
> 
> and speaking of big brother -
> alex, stephen, dane - EW
> vinnie, jonas, sisquo - mmm ;)Click to expand...
> 
> oohh never seen thatt!
> i love him in football factory
> with his londerners accent <3 coooorr that would turn me on lmaooClick to expand...

its called the all together, im in it for like 2 seconds but im still proud lol :blush:



KA92 said:


> Omg :cry:met oh,though he's ex now just can't bring myself to say that,today to
> give him his jumper and the poem he wrote for Taylor that I got for Xmas.I handed him it went to walk away he had his head down looked so sad.:(he grabbed my hand and held me for so long n omg couldn't stop crying!!!still can't dammit
> I miss him :grr: sorry had to rant lol xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: awwww hun, that sounds horrid must have been really painful for you :cry:
chin up :kiss:
Xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

KA92 said:


> Omg :cry:met oh,though he's ex now just can't bring myself to say that,today to
> give him his jumper and the poem he wrote for Taylor that I got for Xmas.I handed him it went to walk away he had his head down looked so sad.:(he grabbed my hand and held me for so long n omg couldn't stop crying!!!still can't dammit
> I miss him :grr: sorry had to rant lol xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jas029

KA92 said:


> Omg :cry:met oh,though he's ex now just can't bring myself to say that,today to
> give him his jumper and the poem he wrote for Taylor that I got for Xmas.I handed him it went to walk away he had his head down looked so sad.:(he grabbed my hand and held me for so long n omg couldn't stop crying!!!still can't dammit
> I miss him :grr: sorry had to rant lol xx

:hugs:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

KA92 said:


> Omg :cry:met oh,though he's ex now just can't bring myself to say that,today to
> give him his jumper and the poem he wrote for Taylor that I got for Xmas.I handed him it went to walk away he had his head down looked so sad.:(he grabbed my hand and held me for so long n omg couldn't stop crying!!!still can't dammit
> I miss him :grr: sorry had to rant lol xx


:hugs: Can't have been easy babe but everything in life happens for a
reason. If you 2 were meant to be - then it'll still happen :hugs:

________________________________________

On the upside, hot guys -
My 1 and only mega crush is Channing Tatum! :winkwink:

https://18.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ku464bkXR61qatyfbo1_500.jpg

Now, you gotta agree there?! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## Alexandra91

that just brightened up my morning thaaaanks :D x


----------



## annawrigley

haha, agreed! :blush:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha!! :haha:
I knew that'd be a good reason to smile first thing in the morning! :winkwink:

A guy who can dance just makes my heart skip a beat.
He was so yummy in the Step Up films :D

I just realised something, in 3 days time - I move into my final box!!
Eeeeeekkk!! Excited, scared - every emotion all in one! :haha:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Channin tatum

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
and him
my god

woooooo :D lastbox in 3 days! ;) one final step closerr


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

If only there were guys who looked as nice as him in everyday life, eh?! :haha:

I know! :happydance:
Not long til I can meet my princess now <3

Emzii - got a bump pic to show yet babe? :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Jas029

Yummm for sure!
What did he get famous from? Acting right? I honestly can't remember :haha:

Also nice to see you on, Sophie! :hugs:
Has your bump become extremely massive and painful aswell? :haha:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Jas029 said:


> Yummm for sure!
> What did he get famous from? Acting right? I honestly can't remember :haha:
> 
> Also nice to see you on, Sophie! :hugs:
> Has your bump become extremely massive and painful aswell? :haha:


Looks like we have a winner for the extreme hottie awards girls! :haha:
Yeah he's an actor and dancer! Can grind on me anytime!! :blush:
Have you ever seen any of the Step Up films?

Yeaaaah, Online for once! Lol.
Im nowhere near as busy anymore. All sorted now for LO's arrival.
Just about at least. Lol. :thumbup:
Bump is indeed huge and painful with plenty of stretchmarks :nope:
. . . I know they're all for my little princess so that makes me feel
better :thumbup:
How's Riley been lately babe? Not long now! xXx


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Yummm for sure!
> What did he get famous from? Acting right? I honestly can't remember :haha:
> 
> Also nice to see you on, Sophie! :hugs:
> Has your bump become extremely massive and painful aswell? :haha:
> 
> 
> Looks like we have a winner for the extreme hottie awards girls! :haha:
> Yeah he's an actor and dancer! Can grind on me anytime!! :blush:
> Have you ever seen any of the Step Up films?
> 
> Yeaaaah, Online for once! Lol.
> Im nowhere near as busy anymore. All sorted now for LO's arrival.
> Just about at least. Lol. :thumbup:
> Bump is indeed huge and painful with plenty of stretchmarks :nope:
> . . . I know they're all for my little princess so that makes me feel
> better :thumbup:
> How's Riley been lately babe? Not long now! xXxClick to expand...

No I haven't seen those movies.. never been into dance flicks but now I know I recognize him from the previews..

Also I wish I was like that!!! We still have nothing ready.. we have everything but it's all shoved into the corner needing to be washed/organized/ect it's driving me up a wall :hissy:
The underside of my belly is so covered in stretchmarks it's just painful now, they're super sensitive and hurt :cry:
It's almost over we're almost there!!!
Riley's still active as ever.. just not so much with big kicks just big movements! I love watching my belly do the wave :haha: 
I keep waiting and watching for a little foot shape or something :cloud9:

Hows your little princess? I'm sure you'll go into labor before me!!
I think I'm gonna be a few days a head.. like a week at the most before my due date.. But then again I think it's more hoping then believing so who knows :rofl:

But I'm off to bed it's 6:30AM here and I've been up all night :blush:

Night girlies & bumps! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Sounds like you have stretchies the same place as me :haha:
None anywhere else. :thumbup:
But they are super painful and sensitive too. :(

I know what you mean about not getting kicks but feels like
theyre rolling under the skin. So odd to watch! :haha:
From the amount of times ive been in the delivery suite now,
and how LO is big for gestation - my MW thinks LO will be
early. Knowing my luck, she'll be overdue just to be stubborn!
. . . nothing like her mummy of course :winkwink: :haha:
Night night Jas, sleep well babe x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Arrrrrr in 3days time ill be overdue  
hopefully he will come on friday i need lots of labour dust thursday night girls! heehee i can just see me being overdue fully and having to be induced i might cry if that happens  really dont want to be induced! .. and i promised my friend who i havent seen since i got preg properley that id go to her 18th party and thats on 12th feb i know its not like 'soon' as such but i need to get my clothes for that ordered next week when my money comes in and i think im guna be all over place not knowing if im guna go into labour and ordering this stuff and everything  can see me not going to the party in end but really wana to see everyone again but my LO will only be like few weeks old!  

Lol im the oposite to you girls with stretchies on your bump iv got them on my bum and boobs and some on my left hip but i can see me getting more specially if im overdue cause they carry on growing  lol*


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Looks like we have a winner for the extreme hottie awards girls! :haha:

i cant wait for the TV awards!! :blush:
Xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

That guy is super hot!

Mummy.to.be and Jas, my mummy marks are not under my bump like yours but all over my sides, I have faint ones under bump.

I also don't want to go overdue, if my bump keeps growing I think I might die. Last night I felt so sick, my head was killing me and I was having BH. I was praying it was labour starting, so I went to bed and well nothing happened!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lately iv been going to bed not being able to sleep properly and then waking up at stupid o'clock and not being able to doze off again  .. and then my heart keeps beating dead fast and like its jumping out my throat  like im going to have a panic attack .. its really weird i dont understand it. Grr i think im guna be overdue now with 2days to go til DD  its depressing *


----------



## KA92

ahhh channing tatum

hmmm yummy who needs an oh when wev men like him in the world :blush:

hmm..
x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> If only there were guys who looked as nice as him in everyday life, eh?! :haha:
> 
> I know! :happydance:
> Not long til I can meet my princess now <3
> 
> Emzii - got a bump pic to show yet babe? :hugs:
> 
> xXx

its crap! look on my facebook because it dont let me load in on this site x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *Lately iv been going to bed not being able to sleep properly and then waking up at stupid o'clock and not being able to doze off again  .. and then my heart keeps beating dead fast and like its jumping out my throat  like im going to have a panic attack .. its really weird i dont understand it. Grr i think im guna be overdue now with 2days to go til DD  its depressing *

:dust: Labour dusttt :D :dust:


----------



## trashit

:dust:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im trying to stay positive now for friday i dont think i can get any bigger without my stomach badly stretching! trying to do loads of exercises now walking alot and on my ball seems to help push him down more but im not having any pains as such just the niggles like hes engaging more and pushing down. 
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww it will be anytime now hun


----------



## Jas029

Come on girls go into labor already!!
I'm scared that if I go into labor before you you'll kill me seeing how you're a month ahead of me :haha:

I have stretch marks like everywhere but my boobs! It's incredible how they're still like untouched! (Then again they haven't grown that much..)
I have them above my butt, sides, lower part of bump, inner part of knees, thighs and ... I think that's all (HOPE that's all)

Only places they seem to be getting progressively worse lately is my bump and thighs.. My sides and back have pretty much stayed the same for many weeks now..

Also on the subject of hot guys.. I've always had a thing for Brad Pitt (Love his acting and his movies) ofcorse he's getting kinda old now :blush:
Hmm.. Who else.. OMG I seriously can't think of any more so many guys are hot these days :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lmao im sorry to say Jas but if you do have yours before me i will come to US and hunt you down  LMAO jokes  just have a hissy fit  and be rather jealious! 

I havent a clue why iv got them on my boobs iv got them exact same place on both there just underneath basically and like on the sides  mine dont look like theyve grown .. but iv gone up a cup size  my mamar was so cheeky the other day though.. turned around and said "your bumps massive what happened to your boobs theyve not grown have they" and basically laughed .. stupid women she drives me insane sometimes with her comments lol she shunt be checkin out my boobs anyway *


----------



## Jas029

Well, I think Ellie is going to beat us all to the punch and we can all throw hissy fits! :thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Why is she in LABOUR! 
 *


----------



## Jas029

No!
...Not yet...
:shock:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*
its just how you said it sounded like she was in labour 
i think preggos popping first if any of us *


----------



## stuffymuffy

Becy I think you're gonna go first :haha: Dunno why :shrug:


----------



## Jas029

I hope!!
I bet I'll be behind Ellie and Sophie just to really torture me!!
I hope I ATLEAST beat Anna! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel preggos infront of me i think cause i dont know if im dilated or anything and shes 1cm dilated now lol so i think baby quintins going to arrive soon hopefully  plus im not getting any signs unfortunatly  as long as mine dont end up in a induction im not bothered cause thatll be 1st feb or 3rd lol!*


----------



## stuffymuffy

I'll probably be the last one to go :cry: Everyone will have their LO's and I'll just be a beached whale :cry:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

dont worry stuffy
yur a week behind me ;)


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> I hope I ATLEAST beat Anna! :haha:

;) not if i can help it ;)


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> dont worry stuffy
> yur a week behind me ;)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
How's your bump growin? Most days I still feel just fat :haha: But people are starting to finally say that I look pregnant :happydance:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> dont worry stuffy
> yur a week behind me ;)
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> How's your bump growin? Most days I still feel just fat :haha: But people are starting to finally say that I look pregnant :happydance:Click to expand...

Ahah it feels hard today :D at last! i wont feel guilty when im easting fatty food anymore cus it will feel all babyy
its not really much of a bump :(
i just hate feeling discusting tho!!
haha x


----------



## stuffymuffy

AwwI feel the same way. Fat and disgusting :cry::cry:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

its because i havnt put fake tan on 4 ages to i feel just pale fat and discustingg


----------



## stuffymuffy

awww :( I've never used fake tan stuff, or ever really went tanning. I stay pretty pale all the time :haha: Except in the summer when I get a bit of color in the summer if I'm at the beach all day or on the boat lol So what name/names do you have picked out for your little girl?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm pretty pale most of the time! 
I can't stand fake tanner I don't know what i do wrong, but it never works for me.


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I ATLEAST beat Anna! :haha:
> 
> ;) not if i can help it ;)Click to expand...

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: You're almost three weeks behind me it just wouldn't be fair if you went into labor first!!!
I'd probably cry! :haha:


----------



## Jas029

I've never been one to fake tan.. I had this lotion once that like "tanned" the skin over time... The smell drove me nuts though:haha:

Every time my cousin sees me she likes to remind me how incredibly pale my stomach is compared to her extremely tanned hand..
I'm like well DUH I never tanned my belly!! (You would NEVER see me walking around in a 2 piece!)
Not to mention a hand is something always exposed to the sun and is easily tanned compared to something like your belly which usually isn't exposed to the sun.. unless you seriously walk around topless all day :haha:

Maybe it's just the hormones but I wanna slap her every time she points it out :nope:


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I ATLEAST beat Anna! :haha:
> 
> ;) not if i can help it ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: You're almost three weeks behind me it just wouldn't be fair if you went into labor first!!!
> I'd probably cry! :haha:Click to expand...

i'll keep my legs crossed! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I ATLEAST beat Anna! :haha:
> 
> ;) not if i can help it ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: You're almost three weeks behind me it just wouldn't be fair if you went into labor first!!!
> I'd probably cry! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i'll keep my legs crossed! :haha:Click to expand...

lol your at the hospital with your legs crossed, the doctor/midwife is screaming at you to open them! your like " I CAN'T JAS NEEDS TO HAVE HER BABY 1ST" lol


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I ATLEAST beat Anna! :haha:
> 
> ;) not if i can help it ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: You're almost three weeks behind me it just wouldn't be fair if you went into labor first!!!
> I'd probably cry! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i'll keep my legs crossed! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol your at the hospital with your legs crossed, the doctor/midwife is screaming at you to open them! your like " I CAN'T JAS NEEDS TO HAVE HER BABY 1ST" lolClick to expand...

:rofl:!!!


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I ATLEAST beat Anna! :haha:
> 
> ;) not if i can help it ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: You're almost three weeks behind me it just wouldn't be fair if you went into labor first!!!
> I'd probably cry! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i'll keep my legs crossed! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol your at the hospital with your legs crossed, the doctor/midwife is screaming at you to open them! your like " I CAN'T JAS NEEDS TO HAVE HER BABY 1ST" lolClick to expand...

lmao!! :rofl:


----------



## trashit

:rofl: its funny reading what all you mad women have been writing! I cant use fake tan either it smells like biscuits :wacko: lol and it always goes funny on my feet and hands :rofl:
And as for babies-Audeys full term size already :o lol xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I ATLEAST beat Anna! :haha:
> 
> ;) not if i can help it ;)Click to expand...
> 
> :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: You're almost three weeks behind me it just wouldn't be fair if you went into labor first!!!
> I'd probably cry! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i'll keep my legs crossed! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol your at the hospital with your legs crossed, the doctor/midwife is screaming at you to open them! your like " I CAN'T JAS NEEDS TO HAVE HER BABY 1ST" lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:!!!Click to expand...

*
haha this made me giggle!!*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ellie!!
youve changed the name again well spelling of it  youll never be settled will ya heehee and glad hes growing well hope you dont have a heffalump like im predicted to have! lol

As for fake tan i used to want to use it all the time.. as iv proper pale and everyone used to comment how pale i was all the time or say i look ''ill'' which really annoyed me  but i cant even use it now cause iv got eczema and tbh it ends up going blotchy all over me cause of that  and then i only end up looking orange or something and it wont come off  but id love to be naturally tanned!*


----------



## trashit

oh i got eczema on my hands through pregnancy, was yours through pregnancy? He's measuring 5 weeks ahead, the midwife funnily enough called him a heffalump :rofl: Oooh only 1 day to go!!!! =D i hope he comes bang on his due date for you!
Yeah i had to change it because i thought people might think it was pronounced Audi like the car :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Me + fake tan = disaster :dohh:
I simply look like ive been *tangoed!*
Im just pale and any fake tan looks... well, _*fake*_! Lol.

Becy - Finalised on bubba's name yet babe?

xXx


----------



## Alexandra91

There are not many people who can pull off fake tan! when i see some girls with their streaky orange legs i just wna cry for them! Becyboo people always say im so pale i look ill as well  great when u wna fake illness to get out of work tho hehe x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Im pale and never managed to get out of work!!! :dohh:
Whats the secret?! :haha: 

xXx


----------



## trashit

I like paleness :) I wish i was paler than i am, i have a slight olive twist to my skin, i wish i was as pale as Kelly Osbourne ;)
Or Marilyn Manson :rofl:
I cant pull it off either, i look like i'm trying to do an opposite of Michael Jackson :rofl: xx


----------



## trashit

is anyone else anemic? i have to go get iron tablets later when big bubs gets checked :(
Im also in fucking agony, last night my arm was really tender and sore and today i woke up with my legs feeling how my arm did. Now i have a really tender lower back and pelvis :(:( anyone?xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Bloody hell i cant keep up in here i end up going back pages 

Eczema iv had that since i was born unfortunatly.. but it was never severe .. its got worse last couple of years .. better since iv been pregnant though lol ! its come back abit now though but im going for treatment in march finally under ultraviolet lights its ment to help it .. i couldnt have it till baby was born and stuff :]! 

I think people here it alot about looking poorly when pale.. everyone seems to say it to me specially in a morning i always get off people ''are you okay'' ''you look dreadful''  its like thanx! lol 

Im anemic iv been on iron tablets since 3rd tri lol and iv got to carry on taking them after hes born cause im not getting enough iron and i still wont after hes here  lol ill have even more tablets to take tonight got a urine infection  DAY BEFORE MY DUE DATE!! thanx haha just what i wanted!

And i dont know about the name Sophie lol ill decide when hes born i think  i just cant make my mind up..

And Ellie how do you say Audey? 
xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*As for pains theyll just be pressure and growing pains im guessing? just ask your doctor/midwife they should give you a better answer i doubt itll be anything but aswell if its really painful it can be like that SPD x*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *And Ellie how do you say Audey?*

lol the amount of times this has been asked! ;)
its said like Audrey just without the R!

and about the iron, yer ive had to take it from after my first bloods :( i hate the tablets lol.
if you're not already its a good idea to sign up with boots repeat prescriptions then they get delivered to your house rather than having to go to the chemist every time you need them :thumbup:

ive just been sick :( bad timessss
Xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> awww :( I've never used fake tan stuff, or ever really went tanning. I stay pretty pale all the time :haha: Except in the summer when I get a bit of color in the summer if I'm at the beach all day or on the boat lol So what name/names do you have picked out for your little girl?

Aha ive had some bad experiance with faketan lmaoooo! but its okay now i know what 2 use, i dont live by a beach do yur lucky..

daisy-mayy :D .. wens ur scan ?
what yu hoping for + any names x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I HATE FEELIN FUCKIN MISERABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :\


----------



## Becyboo__x

*What fake tan do you use Emzi ? 
i might have to use some for this party im going to in feb lol and if i take someone elses advice on what to use it might look okay 
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha i sent it yu on facebook on ur status already, but i use instant on top of my build up i use the sun shimmer instant tan ontop or it the medium one.. thats what i wear in ALLLLLL my going out pictures, other than that im always like a ghost lmaoo x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I dont want to look too tanned thats all cause i might look stupid some people can pull it off well .. and i cant pull it off  
I cant remember what iv used before that didnt work well.. i think iv tried Johnsons and Garnier but im not 100%. I just dont want to buy something and waste my money if it looks bad lol! "/ spose its a risk ill have to take .. can you put that one on your face aswell as your body?
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i dont, just my makeup on my face.. i dont like the build up ones like garnier + that, but my mate kiera got me using subline now i dont use anythink else .. just my instant so if it hasnt devoloped as much as i wantid or ive missed abit, my instant just covers it up x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Whats the proper names of both things you use emzii?
cause ill write them down and get them *


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was going to say i dont understand fake tan cause where do you go up to on your body cause if you put it on your neck then your face will look odd to rest of you if that makes sense *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i put it everywhere .. on my neck.. just not my face lmao x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Emzii

is it this

https://www.boots.com/en/L-Oreal-Sublime-Bronze-Self-tanning-Gel-tinted-and-shimmering-for-face-body-150ml_10633/?CAWELAID=334482734&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engines-_-Google%20Base-_---_-LOreal%20Sublime%20Bronze%20Selftanning%20Gel%20tinted%20and%20shimmering%20for%20face%20%20body%20%20150ml


----------



## EmziixBo0o

its 6pound in bodycare tho but thats it .. i would never ever get it from boots i fink superdrugs cheaper but my fake tan i get it from bodycare x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Okay 
Ill see if bodycares got it they dont usually have hardly owt when i go in lol! 
you know the instant stuff you said you use after on top of it is that rimmel? x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yeah in bodycare thats 4pound lmao :)
if ur bodycare dont.. that garnier sprays good that body care have in tooo x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv just looked online and in superdrug that loreal stuff is like 12 quid  lol maybe its different in the actual shop lol i darent use sprays thats what i used to always use and they always came out crap 

ill look if theyve got any in my chemist when i go up tonight doubt they will  but miswell look but ill have to have a trip down town 1day i need some hair dye anyway lol
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

they always seem to have it on offer somewhere lmao
if im in superdrug + i see it i think mm thts better than bodycare today lmaoo
i get thru it so quick tho 

i think ur be okay .. just test some diff stuff, u might even get away with just instant x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hmm lol wel ill get the stuff youve said cause iv never tried that and looks alright  i only want to use it as a 1 off for this party so ill prob be alright with just buying 1 lot of it unles i get addicted and love it *


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha i only put faketan on for nights out + stuff
makes me feel more dressed up x


----------



## KA92

omg i think everythins so funny today...i seriously cant stop laughing for no reason at all :O :rofl:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Anyone start feeling sick in third tri? :nope:
Never had any symptoms until now and feeling sick.

xXx


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Anyone start feeling sick in third tri? :nope:
> Never had any symptoms until now and feeling sick.
> 
> xXx

yep i threw up yesterday :( and was feeling sick for about 20 minutes beforehand
i think it can just creep back to haunt us at any time unfortunately! :(
Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Alot of people say it comes back in 3rd tri i havent had any at all so guess im lucky i only feel queesy or lose my appertite  like today i just cant hack a meal  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

=[ i havnt had no sickness, + i really hope i dont


----------



## annawrigley

you're so lucky em!! i was throwing up 2 or 3x a day from like 6 weeks! :dohh:
Xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww ive just had baddd back achee :\


----------



## annawrigley

btw rome i remember you saying you got a graco baby swing?
ive just got this one delivered this morning off eBay for £28 :thumbup:
just wondered if we had the same one >.<

 



Attached Files:







230230335.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I think romes got this one.. (correct me if im wrong rome)*

https://www.babyearth.com/images/images_big/10-4003-01.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*On the swing convo iv got this cant believe i payed 80 quid for it though lol!*

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609941260822400.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

oooh right aw thats lovely it looks so cosy!! becy what on earth are you still doing here you should be in the hospital :haha: sorry probs not what you wanna hear Xx

EDIT: just seen the pic of your swing too, looks lovely! i wasnt gonna bother with one but read the Baby Best Buys thread and loadsa people said they got a lot of use out of them so i think it was a good move :thumbup: Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah i wasnt going to get one either i got mine the other week  i didnt even think about having one tbh until i saw loads of people saying there worth it and i thought while im doing stuff around house least can put him in his swing while doing things and know hes safe. 

And tell me about it i wish i was in hospital!  dont think he wants to come unfortunatly  the joy of knowing youll be overdue  it sucks! xx*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Your swing is like mine .. like the same build anyway just the seats different and the style obviously lol .. Ill just say mine took the mik to put together! the instructions were about as useless as a choc teapot literally lol! i hope yours isnt hard to put together lol x*


----------



## Jas029

The swing is the only thing I'm missing still :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *Your swing is like mine .. like the same build anyway just the seats different and the style obviously lol .. Ill just say mine took the mik to put together! the instructions were about as useless as a choc teapot literally lol! i hope yours isnt hard to put together lol x*

the lady i bought it off sent it to me fully assembled wrapped up in binbags! lol. i was happy with that, i hate putting stuff together im awful at it and it wasnt damaged or anything :thumbup: Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Omg lucky! 
thats the good thing about ebay .. cheap,good condition (most of the time) and big things usually assembled lol .. i got mine form babies r us so it was all flat packed  was a right mess to put together my mum was stressing out  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> *On the swing convo iv got this cant believe i payed 80 quid for it though lol!*
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609941260822400.jpg

Thats lovely !!! well worth 80£


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I wanted the whole ziggy zebra range the travel system,swing,bouncer all of it lol but i went agenst it and ended up getting icandy travel system which was too expensive really and got a cheap bouncer 2nd hand but ended up buying a new one for £15 just basic winnie pooh one from babies r us .. :] i wish i spent my money more wisely tbh even though my step dad ended up paying half of my pushchair in end. But the swing is abit big takes up room! lol i didnt realise it would be that big but hopefully he will like it cause some babies dont like them 
x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hahah =] aww i like it i do, i havent seen many nice ones but i might copy you and get that :) x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its apparently on offer it was 99.99 gone down to 79.99 now !
and the bouncer is 44.99 

i had the spare money so i thought why not get it lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hahha =] i ent buyin nefink at the moment, havnt got the money.. kie gets paid next thursday.. think that means a shopping trip :) lmaooo x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I brought big things when i got that HIPP money and the surestart grant that helped me alot  and was worth waiting for.. even though its so hard to just window shop as i found out  but i was getting JSA money every fortnight and then went onto Income support at 29 weeks so i had money every fortnight to get stuff. Would of been loads better if Jamie helped me out! lol x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I hate feeling so broke,
we was at the retail park last week + he was going "wer get this + this + that"
and i was thinking, hmm i bet youu are.. u'd rather spend ur money on going out you fooooooooool!!!

So i just kept quiet :\ 
i just feel guilty looking + stuff id love but cant get


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah i know how you feel some of my friends were like come shopping and i ended up saying i cant cause at the time i didnt have much money .. havent now lol and they were like we can window shop and im like  its just temptation lol! This is why i like going shopping with my mum cause if i see something shell be like ill buy it you shes just so excited i think for first grandchild to come and specially as hes a boy lol (we havent had any boys on my mums side) When you get these grants and stuff youll be okay thats if you can get the surestart one? im guessing you can x*


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *But the swing is abit big takes up room!*

lol im having the same problem, i have nowhere to put it except in the lounge where it looks well out of place cos all baby stuff is in my bedroom :lol: Xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yer i cant wait to get the grants, my moms been buyin stuff but i feel so so guilty :( x


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *I brought big things when i got that HIPP money and the surestart grant that helped me alot  and was worth waiting for.. even though its so hard to just window shop as i found out  but i was getting JSA money every fortnight and then went onto Income support at 29 weeks so i had money every fortnight to get stuff. Would of been loads better if Jamie helped me out! lol x*

my income support and sure start grant still havent come through :cry: so abit strapped for cash atm! 
they're being such nobs about it, i sent off for both at 29 weeks then income support wrote back to me saying they need confirmation of my due date from my MW :growlmad: so i sent that back to them but by the time it got there, sure start had written back to me saying im not eligible cos im not on income support! :dohh: so i have to wait for income support to get accepted and then send off for sure start grant all over again :growlmad: i'll have had him by the time they sort this out! Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* i did the same anna put it in front room at first cause i didnt think it would fit for me to move it down the hall and babys room lol but it folds up but not much! but iv managed to put it in his room now but it takes up about half of that! ill want it in front room im thinking most of the time anyway.

Yeah i feel guilty when i ask my mum if she can pay for things for me but shes been offering cause she knows i havent got much and stuff  but i cheekily asked her the other week cause i brought the swing and baby bath out of my money and i just wanted some more clothes that i saw and i had to want them out of next! which is quite expensive specially for baby clothes when there tiny bits of material! lol but i love there jeans for babies  x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Anna.. thats what i was worried about cause you have to get confirmation about Income support saying your able to get it or your first payment goes in your bank. Or you cant be accepted for surestart its stupid.. mine did it first time but surestart took ages to come through i had to ring them up and ask about it and next day it came through post saying its in my bank  x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr i cant wait til my grants come thru, hopefully kies going to get alot of stuff now i really really hope :\

my mom knows too i kno she feels sorry 4 me, i just cant wait to go back too work!!

ive got a interview next thursday at housing!
its a new bids + points system :S hopefully ill get lods of points cus
being over crowded, my moms illness, being pregnant ect. just want my own place now :\ x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thats what its like round my area point system but iv been told you have be to on the list for like 3 months to get something so i just didnt bother which i really wish i did now.. cause i probs would of have my own place now  but i was worried how i could cope at first with a newborn on my own and then getting food in and just everything along with it .. im not ready to be independant i dont think lol maybe when im settled with baby and stuff. Might see if i can get something when babys here and everything might be better but im still shitting it just on how to cope. x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mmm kie will live with me i think 
but i know some of my mates i wont be able to get rid of x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Well i wunt be on my own cause jamie would come live with me if anything cause we both were talking about it all but hes just useless hes only got a job thats every now and again helping his dad and hes mostly at college so gerin like EMA and thats it :\ he recons hes gerin a proper job as soon as he can get one to help me .. i was thinkin ye u best do aswell cause hes gota pay maintence or whatever for baby and im guna struggle with buying stuff every week aka nappies,wipes,formula obviously baby wont go without lol but he needs to play his part all guys should if there wanting to see there child.

But then again my friends just got a house whos pregnant that rachel on my facebook who talks to me alot .. and loads people keep saying to her whens the parties then .. i dont think i could deal with that on top of having a baby not at first x*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

nobody is having a random party at my place lmao
kie wouldnt allow it anyway
hes finishing collage in march
+ some lads have been picked for apprenterships, including kie!
+ he wil keep his nights at homebase but il make him give up his weekends there cus i hate him working there!
homebase is full of slags!
all the lads there
have ALL done somethink with at least ONE of the girls there
it makes me sick


----------



## annawrigley

em just make sure you're definitely on income support before you send off your sure start form! or you'll just have the same bad luck as me and becy :dohh:

my mum's not bought one thing for the baby, not that i was expecting her to, like i fully accept i should be buying his things which is why i have done.. i just find it a bit weird.. he's not just my son, he's her grandson too and she's not bought anything for him at all! :shrug:
Xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i cant apply for income support til im 29 weeks?
is that for both grants?
i thought every new mom has the 190 one x


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *hes gota pay maintence or whatever for baby*

i looked into maintenance and stuff btw and as FOB only earns £60 a week he only has to pay me £5 a week :\ so i guess it'd be about the same for jamie if not less. ah well every little counts! ;)
but i agree if they wanna be involved with the baby they should fucking step up and help out abit financially, its the least they can do :growlmad: lol you've set me off now just FOB hasnt bought me a thing either or mentioned anything about giving me any money when im obv gonna be buying LO everything he needs and its not fair!
Xx



Becyboo__x said:


> *But then again my friends just got a house whos pregnant that rachel on my facebook who talks to me alot .. and loads people keep saying to her whens the parties then .. i dont think i could deal with that on top of having a baby not at first x*

omg its the same with me its awful cos iv got my own flat everyone fucking expects they can just come here and get pissed and mess the place up whenever they want :growlmad: or they just pop round outa the blue like every day and im too tired for it! they dont seem to get im very pregnant lol. and when ive got a newborn baby the last thing i'll want is them popping up to come and get drunk just cos its a 'free house' or however they see it.
:growlmad: im in a right mood tonight haha Xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> i cant apply for income support til im 29 weeks?
> is that for both grants?
> i thought every new mom has the 190 one x

everyone gets the Health in Pregnancy Grant which is £190, you can apply from 25 weeks.
you can only get Sure Start grant (£500) if you're on Income Support.
You can get Sure Start grant from 28 weeks, but you can only get income support from 29 weeks.
so basically you have to wait til 29 weeks! apart from the first grant which you can get from 25 weeks
XX


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Every litle helps  hehe


----------



## KA92

i read somewhere if you want your own place you can apply up to 15 weeks after giving birth?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i want to get a nurshary ready too :(


----------



## stuffymuffy

STM thread has been abandoned lol 
Ugh so my FOB has been following me! My friend lives in the same neighborhood as he does and I went to her house last friday and as I was pulling into his neighborhood he was leaving, he saw me driving in, turned around and drove back down his street. Well my friend and I decided to take a walk with her sister's and we see him driving up and down all of the streets with his gf sitting next to him :grr: Anyway he pulls down the street we're walking down, sees me stops right next to us, his gf gave me the meanest look and they sped off. Then he circled around the block, I assume he dropped her off and kept following us! And he claims that I'm the one following him :growlmad: I got sick of it and we went back to her house. Seriously as much as I miss him, I would really like him to just leave me alone. His mum called me a dozen times over the weekend but I didn't answer. I'm sure she just has something mean to say but I kinda want to know what she wanted :blush: Sorry kinda pointless just wanted to rant.


----------



## Jas029

I noticed it was really quiet on here :haha:

Sorry about your FOB and his gf, I think they both need a good ass whooping :grr:


----------



## KA92

shall i come run them over when i get my license?

:rofl:

what a nooobe!
sorry hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## trashit

huh did my post get deleted :wacko:
Anyway i noticed stm had kinda disappeared too tut tut!
Ill get my gun out stuffy muffy!:gun: stalkers... *shudders*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> i want to get a nurshary ready too :(

mine wasn't ready till a few days ago! lol my step dad had to put up his blinds and everything while I was in the hospital. :dohh:


----------



## Jas029

Oh god I had another doctors appointment..
They had to do a strep b test or what ever meaning they had to swipe my lady area.. And it wasn't the doctor I had my pelvic exam with either it was still the other guy which I'm not fond of and I still feel kinda odd down there 
(ofcorse they didn't warn me ahead of time so that area was not well manicured :blush:)

He told me that it doesn't look like my usual doctor will be delivering any babies or doing any check ups in February which I'm soo bummed about I wanted him to be the one to deliver my son soooo bad and now I'm most likely gonna be stuck with a guy I don't even care for when the other guy was the one that delivered me and my brother and I was so optimistic about having him and this other guy just kinda puts me off and even then theres a huge risk of getting what ever doctors on call and the whole thing makes me wanna cry I just wanna go stay at my doctors house so it's 100% he'll be delivering my baby and now he might not even be back in February!! :hissy:


Also I thought by now I'd be switching to going in once a week? I know they usually start doing that once you hit your final month/go full term and by next week I'll only be 2 days away from full term but yet they scheduled my next appointment another 2 weeks away still? :shrug:
Also the nurse that checked my bp and weight (I'm 170 pounds now :cry:) mentioned checking my cervix today as well as the strep b thing but the doctor didn't do that either so I'm completely confused :shrug:


Maybe it was because I had some other male doctor but when I had the strep b thing done I just feel so violated afterwords thinking about it makes me wanna cry I feel like I was taken advantage of or something even though I know I wasn't and it wasn't like this with my last male doctor that did my pelvic exam they didn't even have to enter this time they just swobbed the area but I still feel incredibly disturbed thinking about it and this weird feeling wont go away I just wanna cry why am I feeling like this?!?!

I'm sorry I just feel kinda.. disturbed right now and I just wanna cry and make this feeling go away I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## msp_teen

*- How old you are:* 
17

*- When your due:*
May 12th, Little Boy!!!


*- A little about yourself:*
Senior in high school, future college student. Currently in a lovely relationship with the FOB (2 years), Planning on moving out within the next year or two!


----------



## annawrigley

what was your post ellie?

and omg stuffymuffy!! what a weirdo! seriously who does that?! :shock:


awww jas i kind of know what you mean :hugs: try not to let your mind dwell on it hun
xxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

msp_teen said:


> Currently in a lovely relationship with the FOB (2 years)

lol we're single! :cry:
but hello hun :hi:
xxxxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aww Jas I would be upset too! I couldn't imagine switching doctors being as far along as you are.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe jas! 
I didn't have my the doctor I wanted for Quintins birth. 
when I was in labour I had lots of different people down there,
I hope everything works out for you:(

I went up to 204 pounds, I was 137 pre-preg. I weighed myself today and I'm 180. I still look pregnant! =(


----------



## stuffymuffy

Preggo I'm sure you'll lose the weight in no time! You just had little Quintin so don't be so hard on yourself. How are you and your bubs doing??? You'll have post lots of pictures soon!


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> awe jas!
> I didn't have my the doctor I wanted for Quintins birth.
> when I was in labour I had lots of different people down there,
> I hope everything works out for you:(
> 
> I went up to 204 pounds, I was 137 pre-preg. I weighed myself today and I'm 180. I still look pregnant! =(

I was like 130 pre-pregnancy and now I'm up to 170 today :cry:

You just gave birth give yourself a little time and it will disappear :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stuffymuffy said:


> Preggo I'm sure you'll lose the weight in no time! You just had little Quintin so don't be so hard on yourself. How are you and your bubs doing??? You'll have post lots of pictures soon!

good, its hard tho tbh

i cant sleep cause i think something might happen.:nope:
but my mom watched him for abit and i got a few hours lol i just wake up to every sound he makes


----------



## trashit

my post was just basically what i put but maybe a little different :shrug: maybe it didnt send. Im not bothering with a nursery, im moving in may and hes gonna be in my room for months anyway :)
And aww Jas, well as the others said you wouldnt have necesserily had that doctor delivering anyway. My midwifes probably not gonna be on the scene. Shes useless anyway, her number she says not to ring it because i have no chance of getting through she never uses it. So how am i meant to get in touch :shrug: xx p.s has beccy boo been online?


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> my post was just basically what i put but maybe a little different :shrug: maybe it didnt send. Im not bothering with a nursery, im moving in may and hes gonna be in my room for months anyway :)
> And aww Jas, well as the others said you wouldnt have necesserily had that doctor delivering anyway. My midwifes probably not gonna be on the scene. Shes useless anyway, her number she says not to ring it because i have no chance of getting through she never uses it. So how am i meant to get in touch :shrug: xx p.s has beccy boo been online?

Everytime I wonder about Becy she ends up coming online like an hour later :haha:

Also I know it's a slim chance I was going to get the doctor I wanted anyway but now according to the other doctor there's like no chance I'll have him :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> my post was just basically what i put but maybe a little different :shrug: maybe it didnt send. Im not bothering with a nursery, im moving in may and hes gonna be in my room for months anyway :)
> And aww Jas, well as the others said you wouldnt have necesserily had that doctor delivering anyway. My midwifes probably not gonna be on the scene. Shes useless anyway, her number she says not to ring it because i have no chance of getting through she never uses it. So how am i meant to get in touch :shrug: xx p.s has beccy boo been online?

becy been upset about being overdue:nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my god im so tired


----------



## Jas029

Go sleeeep! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

cant, quin cries soon as i put him down


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwwh, he loves his mummy lots already! :hugs: x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya :) i kinda belong in here now, me and my OH have gone on a break cos its really not working any more


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:hugs:
Welcome hun.
Men can be so difficult sometimes, right?! :shrug:

x


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> I went up to 204 pounds, I was 137 pre-preg. I weighed myself today and I'm 180. I still look pregnant! =(

thats really good tho considering you only gave birth a couple of days ago! :D it'll drop off in no time. are you breastfeeding? and make sure you post pics every time you have new ones :D:D x



Jas029 said:


> Everytime I wonder about Becy she ends up coming online like an hour later :haha:

same! :haha: although i think shes avoiding coming on here cos its upsetting her being overdue bless her :( so ive just been checking her facebook to see if shes having him yet or not!



HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya :) i kinda belong in here now, me and my OH have gone on a break cos its really not working any more

sorry to hear :( how are you & ava doing other than that? :D xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> I went up to 204 pounds, I was 137 pre-preg. I weighed myself today and I'm 180. I still look pregnant! =(

thats really good tho considering you only gave birth a couple of days ago! :D it'll drop off in no time. are you breastfeeding? and make sure you post pics every time you have new ones :D:D x

*I agree, you're doing brilliantly hun! 
BF'ing makes your uterus contract back quicker to normal size or something? *



Jas029 said:


> Everytime I wonder about Becy she ends up coming online like an hour later :haha:

same! :haha: although i think shes avoiding coming on here cos its upsetting her being overdue bless her :( so ive just been checking her facebook to see if shes having him yet or not!

:haha: *Snap!
Don't wanna miss when she has little man!
I'm actually excited to see pics! 
Was excited to see Rome's little man and Ashley's princesses too! *
xXx


----------



## HannahGraceee

annawrigley said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I went up to 204 pounds, I was 137 pre-preg. I weighed myself today and I'm 180. I still look pregnant! =(
> 
> thats really good tho considering you only gave birth a couple of days ago! :D it'll drop off in no time. are you breastfeeding? and make sure you post pics every time you have new ones :D:D x
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Everytime I wonder about Becy she ends up coming online like an hour later :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> same! :haha: although i think shes avoiding coming on here cos its upsetting her being overdue bless her :( so ive just been checking her facebook to see if shes having him yet or not!
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiya :) i kinda belong in here now, me and my OH have gone on a break cos its really not working any moreClick to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear :( how are you & ava doing other than that? :D xxClick to expand...

Me and ava are perfect :D i rang marc earlier and even that we both sounded a bit happier :shrug:

How are you and your little boy? still pregnant! it feels like yourve been pregnant for ever!:blush::lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I cant keep up in here lol  
so if i dont reply im sorry im abit busy lately and iv been not well either and as Anna said im avoiding coming on as much as poss cause im overdue and its depressing  dont wana put a downer on anyone  but ill have my lil man by tuesday at latest so thats all good  but ill be a feb lovebug instead of a january garnet heehee unles he comes weekend which i doubt.

hope everyone is well *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm not BF, BFing does make your uterus contract quicker, after my labour I had to get a needle of something to do contract my uterus cause I was having lots of bleeding.

I want to right my birth story, but I have no time.
Quin is going to the doctors for the 1st time today and I think we are gonna go back to my own apartment.


----------



## annawrigley

HannahGraceee said:


> Me and ava are perfect :D i rang marc earlier and even that we both sounded a bit happier :shrug:
> 
> How are you and your little boy? still pregnant! it feels like yourve been pregnant for ever!:blush::lol:

aww gdgd :D
haha tell me about it! :haha:
we're goood thanks :thumbup: i think hes running out of room now cos he just kicks me 24/7 :lol:
xxxx


----------



## Jas029

Welcome! Ava is beautiful btw!

Also big :hugs: to Becy and that over-cooked boy in there!! Come out already! :haha:

Atleast you still get kicks, Anna! I sometimes get a big thrust but mostly I just feel big old movement these days.. Watching the lumps move around :haha:
I swear yesterday I was chasing his little foot around my belly, he stuck it out so I pushed back so he moved and I pushed on it again and he was just moving it all around my belly :haha:

The upsides to pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwwww thanks babes :D x


----------



## KA92

aww hannah welcome

and becky hope he comes soon :thumbup:

and hiya rome how are you?

dear god i dont come on for twenty four hours and have to travel back like 3 pages :haha:
x


----------



## Jas029

KA92 said:


> aww hannah welcome
> 
> and becky hope he comes soon :thumbup:
> 
> and hiya rome how are you?
> 
> *dear god i dont come on for twenty four hours and have to travel back like 3 pages *
> x

Sometimes it's worse then that even!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Oh my right rib hurts sooo bad and I don't know why :cry: Feels like pressure underneath there. Maybe LO?


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Oh my right rib hurts sooo bad and I don't know why :cry: Feels like pressure underneath there. Maybe LO?

As an expert on rib kicking from way to much personal experience :haha:
It sounds like it!!

The first few times I felt him in my ribs it was just a pressure feeling of his foot or something up there.. But now and then he gave them a nice big kick :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I feel for you who get the rib kicks i never got any  cause he had his legs tucked up near his face most of the time lol! but i got hip pain instead ! *


----------



## Jas029

OMG girls I need your help I just posted new bump pictures on the bump pic thread and I think my bump dropped I need your opinions :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

KA92 said:


> aww hannah welcome
> 
> and becky hope he comes soon :thumbup:
> 
> and hiya rome how are you?
> 
> dear god i dont come on for twenty four hours and have to travel back like 3 pages :haha:
> x

Tired waiting for Quin to fall asleep so i can take a nap:)


*Jas* I will go look at your bump


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Jas post in here !!
xx*


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Woahhhhhhhhh


----------



## annawrigley

im just about ready to kill someone today :grr:


----------



## Jas029

:shock: 
Whys that, Anna?


----------



## Gracey&bump

yeah i feel the same anna. :(

FOB's new girlfriend told one of my bestfriends she cant wait to be a mummy to MY baby.
what makes her think she's even going to be near my baby, after she purposly split me & FOB up.
Luckily my friend told her where to go.

seriously, i have a right to be annoyed about that dont it? :/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Gracey&bump said:


> yeah i feel the same anna. :(
> 
> FOB's new girlfriend told one of my bestfriends she cant wait to be a mummy to MY baby.
> what makes her think she's even going to be near my baby, after she purposly split me & FOB up.
> Luckily my friend told her where to go.
> 
> seriously, i have a right to be annoyed about that dont it? :/

omg, U would KILL that girl:growlmad:


----------



## Gracey&bump

i know! & the thing that really annoyed me is that FOB agreed with her!
he thinks its going to be 'their little family'
i dont mind FOB being involved with our baby, but i dont want his girlfriend anywhere near him/her. that doesnt make me selfish does it?

tbh its worrying me a little bit that he's obviously feeding her stories about MY baby becoming their baby. :(

& btw PreggoEggo congratulations about Quintin, he's gorgeous!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no way, i dont think that makes you selfish I would feel the same way,

and thanks, I can't stop looking at him.lol


----------



## Jas029

Holy cow we have almost 20k views more then the due dates and births :haha:

Only a little over 10k views away from being tied with the bump pictures as well 
We talk to much..
:rofl:


----------



## Gracey&bump

thats alright then :) i still havent calmed down from it though :|

i think im having a baby boy, but dont find out til march :(
how was your birth? im already panicing about mine, and its ages away! :/

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## QuintinsMommy

honestly my boobs are the size of a pornstars! they hurt so bad! ='(
they are so swollen they are making my back hurt!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I've been slowly writing my birth story whenever i get a chance to sitt down .lol


----------



## Gracey&bump

haha fair enough :)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Jas029

:haha:

How's that little mommas boy by the way?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good just got him all changed and dressed then he looked at me and pooped lol


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:
Sounds like you got a little trouble maker on your hands! :winkwink:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

gracey,
if that was me..
my baby wont be nowhere near the new girlfriend, FOB can come over to my house + see the baby whenever :) but without the new gf!


----------



## Kellie-Babiee

Hiyaah my names kelly 
I'm 15 years old nearly 16 , my little girl Tia is due on 30/01/10! 
Is there any young mums or young mums to be that want to talk that would really help
i hope everybody is ok aswell xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

Emma (sorry if i got your name wrong) :(
yeah thats what i said to FOB right from the start, but he obviously thinks he's going to be getting his own way the second babys born :|

& Kelly, Im Gracey :) im 16 & my little boy or little girl is due 31/07/10
welcome :) xx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Kellie-Babiee said:


> Hiyaah my names kelly
> I'm 15 years old nearly 16 , my little girl Tia is due on 30/01/10!
> Is there any young mums or young mums to be that want to talk that would really help
> i hope everybody is ok aswell xx

Welcome kellie! 
I'm Rome, I'm 19 and just had my baby on sunday:happydance:


----------



## Kellie-Babiee

*I Am 15 Nearly 16, im due to have a little girl on 30/1/10
If anyone wants to talk then im here xx*x :D:D:D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Kellie-Babiee said:


> *I Am 15 Nearly 16, im due to have a little girl on 30/1/10
> If anyone wants to talk then im here xx*x :D:D:D

Tia is a pretty name (from your post above.)


----------



## Gracey&bump

Kelly, your from Lincolnshire? Me too :)
where abouts are you from?


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Kellie-Babiee

*thankyou rome  
How many children have you got ? 
& Gracey im from skegness wbu 
xxx*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Kellie-Babiee said:


> *thankyou rome
> How many children have you got ?
> & Gracey im from skegness wbu
> xxx*

just the one. no more for me for ALONG time. lol


----------



## Gracey&bump

im from Lincoln :)
how is your school treating you & your pregnancy? because my sixth form asked me to leave! :/ hope yours is treating you alot better, seen as you're probably taking your GCSE's about now?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Kellie-Babiee

*Lol How Was Labour Then Rome Was It Ok ? 
kl and thts a shame  my school has said that i can be home schooled a few months after ive had the baby or i could go back , ive told them that i would rather be home schooled, are you finding out the sex of your baby x *


----------



## Gracey&bump

your school sounds alot better than mine! but college has given me a place & they're even paying for childcare once i go back after babys born :)

yeah i cant wait to find out the sex, but i cant until March 16th :(
everyone thinks im having a little girl, but i feel like ive got a baby boy :)
i dont mind which, aslong as he or she's healthy :)

you're almost due arent you? how are you feeling about it? :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Kellie-Babiee

*
N'aww Thats alright then  Yeah as long as the baby is healthy thats all that matters really, yeah im due in two days im really scared but i will be fine , i went to the hospital today and they said there going to let me go over 10 days of my due date so if i go over by 10 days there going to break my waterss :O and i had a scan about 2 weeks ago and she weigh 6 pound 10 :O i cant wait to hold her in my arms to be honest xx xx

*


----------



## trashit

:hi: new peep/s! Im ellie =D i find it hard to keep up on here :blush: preggo ive never asked you before but whats your name? I dont even know it :blush: lol silly me, Quintins so lovely, how are you both doing? Is beccy boo around, any news? :lol: xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

10 days over!? 
i really hope Tia comes on time then :)
yeah i cant wait to meet my baby boy/girl, but ive got a long time to go yet :(


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Jas029

Aww, Rome I love your new picture! :happydance:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Gracey&bump said:


> yeah i feel the same anna. :(
> 
> FOB's new girlfriend told one of my bestfriends she cant wait to be a mummy to MY baby.
> what makes her think she's even going to be near my baby, after she purposly split me & FOB up.
> Luckily my friend told her where to go.
> 
> seriously, i have a right to be annoyed about that dont it? :/

I know you posted this a few pages ago, but just had to say that I know exactly how feel! My FOB's new gf was telling people how bad it was going to be when the baby got here because SHE was going to have look after it all the time :dohh: She's truely crazy if she thinks that she's going to be a mummy to YOUR child. Good for your friend for telling here where she could go. These girls really need a good slap :grr:


----------



## meztisa

I am Felicia, I am 19 years old and a single mommy. I have an 8 month old daughter named Laila who was born on May 29, 2009. I am unemployed, often at home with nothing to do!


----------



## Gracey&bump

grr i know its so annoying! i really dont know what goes on in these girls heads :|

im glad so many people agree with me & arent saying im being unreasonable not letting her see my child. thankyou :)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Gracey&bump

Felicia, Laila is beautiful. congratulations! :)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## KA92

aww rome i love your new pic!! :D

heelloo newbieeess!! :) nice to see you all

ill do a bit of copying ellie(trashit) and reintroduce myself :haha:

im Kim 17 from scotland babys due 28th august, two days before my 18th :)

thrid pregnancy so far first sticky one :thumbup:

omg kellie i love the name Tia how nice! :)

how are we all doing?

and btw gracey that girl needs a good bringing down to earth!
xx


----------



## Jas029

meztisa said:


> I am Felicia, I am 19 years old and a single mommy. I have an 8 month old daughter named Laila who was born on May 29, 2009. I am unemployed, often at home with nothing to do!

Welcome! I think alot of us are stuck at home with nothing to do these days :haha:

Laila is an absolute doll btw :flower:


----------



## Gracey&bump

Hi Kim :)
im Gracey, 16 (i'll be 17 when flumps born) and im from Lincoln, my baby boy or girl is due on 31st July. Cant wait :D
congratulations on your pregnancy! :)
& thanks for agreeing with me about FOB's new girlfriend :) haha


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## stuffymuffy

meztisa said:


> I am Felicia, I am 19 years old and a single mommy. I have an 8 month old daughter named Laila who was born on May 29, 2009. I am unemployed, often at home with nothing to do!

Weclome :hi: Laila is beautiful!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Gracey&bump said:


> grr i know its so annoying! i really dont know what goes on in these girls heads :|
> 
> im glad so many people agree with me & arent saying im being unreasonable not letting her see my child. thankyou :)
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png

Oh you definitely are not not being unreasonable. My FOB keeps saying that he want's nothing to do with the baby so Idk why she would think she is going to see my bubs. But if FOB is going to be involved in LO's life then it'll be tough to keep the little twit away won't it?


----------



## Kellie-Babiee

yeah 10 days because i never had any hospital care because i didnt tell ny1 i was pregnant til 30 weeks gone so there not sure when my last period was xxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

well when i first told FOB he denied that the baby was his, which he or she definately is!
he's only got this intrest in our baby since his new girlfriends decided she wants to be a mummy :| but im not going to keep him away, although he can only see baby when im there and when he's not with the girlfriend. 

but i agree with you, i dont know how we're going to keep them away :(

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Gracey&bump

how did you get away with hiding a 30week bump? :o
your really brave for coping those 30 weeks without telling anyone, im not sure i could :(

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Kellie-Babiee

my bump wasnt that big , i used to hide it under baggy tops and jumpers and that but ever since my mum found out my bellys just gonee hugee lol xxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

haha, i cant wait to get a proper bump :)
atm i just look like ive ate loads, or i really need a wee lol. i think you can tell its a baby bump, but i just cant wait to get huge :) 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> :shock:
> Whys that, Anna?

i dont actually know tbh, i was just having an emotional hormonal I HATE THE WORLD type day :haha:



Gracey&bump said:


> yeah i feel the same anna. :(
> 
> FOB's new girlfriend told one of my bestfriends she cant wait to be a mummy to MY baby.
> what makes her think she's even going to be near my baby, after she purposly split me & FOB up.
> Luckily my friend told her where to go.
> 
> seriously, i have a right to be annoyed about that dont it? :/

oh my god, yes! :| i would be furious. FOB has a new gf but luckily for her shes not had the cheek to say anything like that! she'd be dead if she did :rofl: as far as im concerned shes going NOWHERE near my son, shes a drugged up little skank :grr:



Gracey&bump said:


> i know! & the thing that really annoyed me is that FOB agreed with her!
> he thinks its going to be 'their little family'
> i dont mind FOB being involved with our baby, but i dont want his girlfriend anywhere near him/her. that doesnt make me selfish does it?
> 
> tbh its worrying me a little bit that he's obviously feeding her stories about MY baby becoming their baby. :(

thats awful of your FOB :nope: its the least he owes you to respect that you're carrying his child and its YOURS AND HIS child, nothing to do with his latest bit of meat!! :growlmad: aaaaaaghh guys make me so mad



Kellie-Babiee said:


> Hiyaah my names kelly
> I'm 15 years old nearly 16 , my little girl Tia is due on 30/01/10!
> Is there any young mums or young mums to be that want to talk that would really help
> i hope everybody is ok aswell xx

welcome! :hi:
wow not long to go!! you must be so excited.
im anna, im 17 and im due 14th march with a boy :cloud9: xx



Gracey&bump said:


> i cant wait to meet my baby boy/girl, but ive got a long time to go yet :(

it flies hun! :D



Jas029 said:


> Aww, Rome I love your new picture! :happydance:

me too!!!



meztisa said:


> I am Felicia, I am 19 years old and a single mommy. I have an 8 month old daughter named Laila who was born on May 29, 2009. I am unemployed, often at home with nothing to do!

hey :hi: your daughter is gorgeous & im at home with nothing to do all day too, so you'll see me alot around here! :rofl: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Kellie-Babiee said:


> *Lol How Was Labour Then Rome Was It Ok ?
> kl and thts a shame  my school has said that i can be home schooled a few months after ive had the baby or i could go back , ive told them that i would rather be home schooled, are you finding out the sex of your baby x *

i was in the hopital for a full day because my water broke, the i had to be induced and once that happened i was in labour for 5 hours


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wheres becy?


----------



## trashit

welcome, Laila is divine :D 
I cant keep up!:shrug: so ill just nod and smile :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im so sleepy:( when i put quin down he starts screaming:(


----------



## youngmama19

hi all my names pamela, 19 yrs old, and 17 weeks... i am officially a single mommy as of today. :nope: still getting over the break up and the thought of being a single mom, so i thought i'd join this thread. maybe find some support and advice, aswell as talk to everyone and make some friends. :flower:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Omg I can't believe them! I thought nothing that FOB or his family could ever do anything again to surprise me, but once again they have. FOB's parent's are trying to get me expelled from school! They say that I'm "flaunting" the pregnancy and causing FOB and his gf emotional stress. I'm not flaunting anything! I've been wearing a jacket or baggy sweatshirt in school ever since I started showing but lately Idc anymore and I'm not going to walk around as if I'm ashamed of my baby or being pregnant and I really don't care if he likes it or not :growlmad: His mother said that I should be ashamed of myself and be homeschooled as I'm a disgrace to the school :grr: Do they think that it doesn't upset me to see him with her, walking around as if he's going to be a father in a few months?? Ugh, there is seriously something wrong with his family. Why won't they just leave me alone!


----------



## Alexandra91

Hi Pamela im 19 and 17 weeks pregnant too :) lol. i kno how hard it is when u first split from your FOB, its like ur not just getting over a break up but everything else as well. Honestly tho now im doing this alone im finding it so much easier, everything is on my terms, i get to experience something so special without having any one else to steal the glory! lol. Is he going to stay involved with LO? good luck xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

stuffy muffy: are they serious!?  i thought my situation was bad but thats pathetic! They have no right to say you should be ashamed, youve got no reason to be! His mum was the one to say you should be ashamed? well its not like you made your baby by yourself, she should get her son to accept some responsibility. & i know what you mean about FOB's walking around as if nothings going to change, they really need to do some growing up. :|

& hi Pamela, im Grace :) 16 years old and 13weeks+6. 
Welcome, everyone on here's really nice :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

So many new faces!! :) Welcome!

As for FOB's having new gf's... :(
My FOB's gf won't let him have any contact with me!!
Yet I've also heard that she's said she's looking forward
to being a mummy & yes - MUMMY TO MY PRINCESS!!!
I think not somehow! :growlmad:
Altho the stupid girl clearly isn't that smart to realise he'd 
have to see me to see LO. :dohh::haha:

x


----------



## Gracey&bump

thats what my FOB's new girlfriend has said about MY baby :|
although FOB doesnt want anything to do with LO, he's even tried telling people that he doubts the babies his (which he or she definately is) 
:(

Mummy.To.Be, does FOB want to be involved with your baby? 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

*Bump Pic Updates!
36+3!
What an elephant I have in there?! 
x​*
 



Attached Files:







Photo0519.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9









Photo0528.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7









Photo0529.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Gracey&bump said:


> thats what my FOB's new girlfriend has said about MY baby :|
> although FOB doesnt want anything to do with LO, he's even tried telling people that he doubts the babies his (which he or she definately is)
> :(
> 
> Mummy.To.Be, does FOB want to be involved with your baby?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png

Well he was forced to come to the 20 week scan by his mom,
said he wants to be a part of her life but has made no effort what
so ever. I have my antenatal classes on Tues & weds comin, I've
invited him along to keep him involved but heard nothing from him 
still. Feel like giving up. =(

x


----------



## Gracey&bump

dont give up :( once he see's your little girl im sure you wont be able to get rid of him :) ha
its good that he came to your scan :) i tried showing FOB a 12week scan picture and he basically just said he had better things to do.
Good luck for your antenatal classes :) do you have to be far on in pregnancy to go to them?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well my widwife said that all classes start at 37 weeks now so I'm just
attending the classes she's signed me upto.
Its only 4 hours over 2 days. Tues & Weds, 4pm - 6pm both days. :shrug:
I've heard of people going to classes alot sooner than that though.

My FOB wouldnt see the earlier scan either, he was more interested in texting
his new gf when I tried showing him! :growlmad:
I swear he's mentally more 12 than 21 years old! :haha:

x


----------



## annawrigley

:hugs: to pamela, stephanie, grace & sophie!! seems like you could all do with some today :(
and sophie WOW you've bloomed!!! :D xxxxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha!! I know, right?! 
My little chunky monkey bubba girl! :haha:
You got any bump update pics? :)

:hugs: to all STM girlies!!! :happydance:

x


----------



## faolan5109

I'm Kelly, I'm 18 and going to be a single mom to a baby boy named Vincent Arthur.
His father, who I was engage do for 2 years left me because I was pregnant and for a 16 year old girl (he is 21). So because of that, and is wonderful drug addictions he isn't seeing my little monster.


----------



## Gracey&bump

thankyou anna :)

& sophie and anna, im jealous of both of your bumps! 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Jealous of my bump?! :wacko:
Oh trust me you won't be so jealous when you see my stretchies!! :haha:

Welcome Kelly! :) :hugs:

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sophie your bump is wonderful, not long till LO is here


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwh thanks hun!
Can't wait to meet her! :happydance:
I'm next on the regular STM due date list! Eeeeek!! :haha:

x


----------



## annawrigley

welcome kelly :hi:
ugh sorry your FOB sounds like an idiot :dohh:

aaaand congrats becy! :happydance::blue:
i wanna see him! :hissy:
xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I wanna see him too! :hissy:

Gosh we're so impatient :haha:
Bet he's adorable! :)

x


----------



## faolan5109

Thanks lol:hugs: and the stretch marks will fade and go away I'm sure.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Awwh thanks hun!
> Can't wait to meet her! :happydance:
> I'm next on the regular STM due date list! Eeeeek!! :haha:
> 
> x

i can't believe we are all gonna be mommysnsoon:cloud9:
who is after you?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I blimmin well hope so, my tummy looks like the map of the world at the moment! :rofl: x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> Awwh thanks hun!
> Can't wait to meet her! :happydance:
> I'm next on the regular STM due date list! Eeeeek!! :haha:
> 
> x
> 
> i can't believe we are all gonna be mommysnsoon:cloud9:
> who is after you?Click to expand...

Jas! Like, due the day after me! :happydance: x


----------



## ~RedLily~

hey im kirsty im 19 and due on the 26th june. i broke up with fob when i was about 7 weeks. been on bnb for ages now but only just thought to join in here.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Gracey&bump said:


> Emma (sorry if i got your name wrong) :(
> yeah thats what i said to FOB right from the start, but he obviously thinks he's going to be getting his own way the second babys born :|
> 
> & Kelly, Im Gracey :) im 16 & my little boy or little girl is due 31/07/10
> welcome :) xx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png

Emmas the name ;) haha
thats out of order, just stick 2 yur words hun x


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> *Bump Pic Updates!
> 36+3!
> What an elephant I have in there?!
> x​*

I posted this in the bump pic section but I'll put it here for you since I'm a day behind you.. 
This is my 35+6 bump and yes, I've dropped :haha:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4310121434_32ee7c55ce_o.jpg
You still have that high-carrying girl bump though! And no stretchmarks on the belly I'm envious :cry:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

You really have dropped!! :hugs:
Gorgeous little man in there! :D

Oh I do have PLENTY of stretch marks. They're just hidden by my top! :haha:
I might brave a pic of my stretchies at some point! :winkwink: x


----------



## annawrigley

Mummy.To.Be said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> Awwh thanks hun!
> Can't wait to meet her! :happydance:
> I'm next on the regular STM due date list! Eeeeek!! :haha:
> 
> x
> 
> i can't believe we are all gonna be mommysnsoon:cloud9:
> who is after you?Click to expand...
> 
> Jas! Like, due the day after me! :happydance: xClick to expand...

then ellie then meeee :happydance: xx



Kirsty90 said:


> hey im kirsty im 19 and due on the 26th june. i broke up with fob when i was about 7 weeks. been on bnb for ages now but only just thought to join in here.

welcome! :hi:


----------



## Jas029

Whoa, we're all online this is trippy! And impossible to keep up with :haha:

We should meet in a chatroom or something


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

All come into chat then! :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Welcome newbies!

i had a feeling becy was in labour! 
she had him at 10.40 lastnight
i cant wait to see photos!
congratulations bec!
i did text her back when i got up, but nothing! shes probs resting + what not..

:D

wow sophie! you've reallyyy come out now
my bumps coming along, along with tree trunks as legs :) lmaooo..

me + kie went asda lastnight with his mom + nan, got some lovely bits for our little lady, got lods of disney stuff in there! .. got 2 little pairs of shoes + everything :D woo im excited i want her noww!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Wheres chat??


----------



## Jas029

Which one?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Look up on main toolbar to "chatrooms" - go in general :) x


----------



## faolan5109

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I blimmin well hope so, my tummy looks like the map of the world at the moment! :rofl: x

you could always take a bath in coco butter, lol I have been like rolling in it in months


----------



## youngmama19

Alexandra91 said:


> Hi Pamela im 19 and 17 weeks pregnant too :) lol. i kno how hard it is when u first split from your FOB, its like ur not just getting over a break up but everything else as well. Honestly tho now im doing this alone im finding it so much easier, everything is on my terms, i get to experience something so special without having any one else to steal the glory! lol. Is he going to stay involved with LO? good luck xx

lol... when are you due?
yea, i think it would have been easier to break up if it weren't for me being pregnant. i learned hard tho, let him bak in last nite and all he did was put me down and blame me. i think everything will be better now that we aren't together. he does want to be involved with the baby, but honestly i don't see how he would be able to be in the baby's life because we live on opposite sides of california, and knowing him, he won't take those trips even for the baby. he is selfish, only thinks of himself. plus he is all talk and no action, so we'll see if he will really be there.


----------



## KA92

awww becy boo :)

sorry i thought id just say that lol i know she wasss sooo looking forward to him coming and now hes here! :)


----------



## stuffymuffy

Gracey&bump said:


> stuffy muffy: are they serious!?  i thought my situation was bad but thats pathetic! They have no right to say you should be ashamed, youve got no reason to be! His mum was the one to say you should be ashamed? well its not like you made your baby by yourself, she should get her son to accept some responsibility. & i know what you mean about FOB's walking around as if nothings going to change, they really need to do some growing up. :|
> 
> & hi Pamela, im Grace :) 16 years old and 13weeks+6.
> Welcome, everyone on here's really nice :)
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png

Oh yes it was his mum who said that I should be ashamed of myself, as if her son didn't take part in creating this baby too :dohh: They definitely need to do some growing up :thumbup:


----------



## KA92

omg i just realise di need my edd changed on the first page

sorry :blush:

im now due aug 28th :) thankssss xxx

im soo colld and bored!!!! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh I'm feeling really down right now maybe it's the "baby blues"
I talked to FOBs sister and she actually sounds like she might believe me for once that her brother is really my sons father

a foster home is coming to pick up my dog this weekend because I am having a hard time caring for him in the baby cause hes like a baby himself and it really really breaks my heart.

I want my dog,I don't want to be a single mom, and I miss leaving at home with my family ='(


----------



## Jas029

Aww!! I'm so sorry about your dog I know how much I'd hate having to get rid of my dogs :hugs:

Don't worry hun hopefully the blues will pass :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh its so hard, they are coming at noon to get him tomorrow. 
They sound so wonderful and it be great for him.
It's hard, I'm sick of my life changing so much. I just wish things will stay still for a second. lol if anyone understands what I mean.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh Rome :hugs:
Everything happens for a reason.
It'll all start slowing down and become not so hecktick soon.
Keep your head up and continue at what you know best - 
being a brill mummy to Quintin :hugs:

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Thanks <3
2 hours till they come get my dog=( My mom said she would come over and say good bye to him. 
I have an FOB rant but Quin just pooped LOL so I will have come back to write it


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Lmao! Awwwh little Quintin pooped!! :haha:
Bless his little cotton soxies!! :hugs:

Have as much of a rant and rave as you need babe!
You know we're all here for you :)

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh my gosh. lmao. 
Okay, so Quintin likes to pee soon as I take his diaper off, and I've learned to be prepared, lol so today he peed, I cleaned it all up, i moved his clean diaper and clean clothes closer and he peed again! all over all the clean stuff. lmao. hes sneaky.


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:
That's one thing about having boys.. gotta watch out for that little fire hose :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aww Preggo I'm sorry about your dog :hugs: Quintin is absolutely adorable! I don't know if I told you that already :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sorry about your dog Rome .. my dog is like 6 years old and since iv been home hes been a pain hes too bouncy and hes jealious of baby and stuff not stop going in bags that he shunt be  driving me insane but hes settling now i think im just having trouble fussing him cause he barges into me and i just dont feel like being lively lol ..

You sleeping okay Rome? Quintin wake much or anything
im shattered not cause of Mason cause of not being able to sleep thinking if hes okay iv had to had my dad help with stuff for abit to try break it down but hes nackered too lol

Oh and Mason doesnt wee up lol wel he hasnt yet he wees into his nappy but im waiting for the hose to go all over me and all over the ceiling haha *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

don't worry becy it will get better the 1st couple days I got zero sleep because I thought something would happen to him while I was asleep, I had to have my mom watch him during the day so I could get a few hours of sleep in, I'm getting better tho and understand I need my sleep when Quintin is sleeping so I'm getting more sleep now, I normaly take a nap in the atfernoon cause we are up a couple times at night.


----------



## Becyboo__x

thing is he doesnt cry hardly only when changing him lol he just moans alot .. i hope i can get into a routine cause at this rate ill be a zombie :haha:


----------



## trashit

hes gorgeous becy, your avatar is the first pic ive seen of him, congrats :cloud9:


----------



## trashit

i just realised there's only Sophie and Jas due before me then a week after you its my turn!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> thing is he doesnt cry hardly only when changing him lol he just moans alot .. i hope i can get into a routine cause at this rate ill be a zombie :haha:

Quin is like this too, he is starting to cry more
he didn't even cry when he was born and I was so scared but he was fine.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Same neither did Mason he didnt cry and i was like is he okay :huh: think he was abit shocked lol but then he cried when they put him on this table thing lol so i was releaved i seen everything though cause they told me to go on my knees on the bed when in labour and lean over the top of the bed and i ended up seeing him and cord come out lol watched my mum cutt it was weird. Thats prob it then might take time for them to know to cry for food and stuff cause he still dont cry to be fed or changed i have to guess lol.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

was jay there bec? like waiting?

aww im so happy for ya bec :D
i want my baby now :(
i want these 16 weeks 2 just fly byyyyy 
and i want them 2 fly nowww!!! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Same neither did Mason he didnt cry and i was like is he okay :huh: think he was abit shocked lol but then he cried when they put him on this table thing lol so i was releaved i seen everything though cause they told me to go on my knees on the bed when in labour and lean over the top of the bed and i ended up seeing him and cord come out lol watched my mum cutt it was weird. Thats prob it then might take time for them to know to cry for food and stuff cause he still dont cry to be fed or changed i have to guess lol.

awe my mom jokes that quintin didn't cry because I was screaming enough for the both of us:blush: when he was born I felt so overwhelmed I started yelling "I LOVE HIM,I LOVE HIM!" lmaO:blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i want my babyyy :(
im so jealous!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg im in my next box :D


----------



## faolan5109

Becyboo__x said:


> Same neither did Mason he didnt cry and i was like is he okay :huh: think he was abit shocked lol but then he cried when they put him on this table thing lol so i was releaved i seen everything though cause they told me to go on my knees on the bed when in labour and lean over the top of the bed and i ended up seeing him and cord come out lol watched my mum cutt it was weird. Thats prob it then might take time for them to know to cry for food and stuff cause he still dont cry to be fed or changed i have to guess lol.


Did you have natural labor or something? I mean I want natural labor but I dont think I could give birth that way, props for you not freaking out that way:thumbup:, I know I would.


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> when he was born I felt so overwhelmed I started yelling "I LOVE HIM,I LOVE HIM!" lmaO:blush:

:rofl: thats so cute


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> when he was born I felt so overwhelmed I started yelling "I LOVE HIM,I LOVE HIM!" lmaO:blush:
> 
> :rofl: thats so cuteClick to expand...

:rofl: Agreed

What kinda drugs were you on there, Rome?:winkwink:


----------



## KA92

awww Rome lol
so cute

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> when he was born I felt so overwhelmed I started yelling "I LOVE HIM,I LOVE HIM!" lmaO:blush:
> 
> :rofl: thats so cuteClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Agreed
> 
> What kinda drugs were you on there, Rome?:winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha:lol at that point like none! my mom was like "We know you love him, its okay" and I like said it like 10 times. For some reason I thought everyone needed to hear how much I love him :shrug: i did and said some of the silliest things when I was in labour .lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> was jay there bec? like waiting?
> 
> aww im so happy for ya bec :D
> i want my baby now :(
> i want these 16 weeks 2 just fly byyyyy
> and i want them 2 fly nowww!!! xx

Nope i couldnt text him i couldnt anyone when it all was happening i was in too much pain :(.. didnt even think about my phone either lol went to see jay yesterday at his with my mum cause his family wanted to see him and stuff :) .. They probs will fly by :)! just enjoy ya time being pregnant id say its life changing when there hear good and bad lol xx



faolan5109 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Same neither did Mason he didnt cry and i was like is he okay :huh: think he was abit shocked lol but then he cried when they put him on this table thing lol so i was releaved i seen everything though cause they told me to go on my knees on the bed when in labour and lean over the top of the bed and i ended up seeing him and cord come out lol watched my mum cutt it was weird. Thats prob it then might take time for them to know to cry for food and stuff cause he still dont cry to be fed or changed i have to guess lol.
> 
> 
> Did you have natural labor or something? I mean I want natural labor but I dont think I could give birth that way, props for you not freaking out that way:thumbup:, I know I would.Click to expand...

Yeah just on gas and air because i was 8cms dilated when i got into hospital .. wasnt aloud nothing else cause they expected me to have him within half an hour but it took ages cause i ended up in slow labour last 2cms :( and my waters didnt brake had to be broke when i got examined at 8cms.. I wanted stronger pain relief but i just wasnt aloud so i had to do it was horrible though x



PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Same neither did Mason he didnt cry and i was like is he okay :huh: think he was abit shocked lol but then he cried when they put him on this table thing lol so i was releaved i seen everything though cause they told me to go on my knees on the bed when in labour and lean over the top of the bed and i ended up seeing him and cord come out lol watched my mum cutt it was weird. Thats prob it then might take time for them to know to cry for food and stuff cause he still dont cry to be fed or changed i have to guess lol.
> 
> awe my mom jokes that quintin didn't cry because I was screaming enough for the both of us:blush: when he was born I felt so overwhelmed I started yelling "I LOVE HIM,I LOVE HIM!" lmaO:blush:Click to expand...

Lol i was fine at first i was baring the pain my mum said i did really well to say i did it on just gas and air and this women who was next door to me in labour aswell said im really quiet to say im having a baby :haha: .. but when i was pushing i was shouting and crying .. and was like i cant do this!!! i was sqeezing my mums had to death about haha bless her if she wasnt there think id of not done it tbh.. glad jay wasnt there i think i wuda punched him lol he hates seeing me in pain anyway so he would of probs not known what to do lol. x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I was crying when I was pushing, well inbetween pushes cause I had to hold my breath when I pushed. The nurse is like "why are you crying is everything okay?" and I was like "I'm fine I don't know why I'm crying" lmao
my nurse must of thought I was insane by the things that came outta my mouth.
When I started to feel like I needed to push I felt like I was going to poop (TMI) so I told one nurse and shes like "no you wont poop thats a good thing it means the baby is almost here" so I called for another nurse and was like "I'm so scared I'm going to poop , what do I do?" and She said the same thing to me as the other nurse so I made them go get my mom in the waiting room and I was like "Mom I'm going to poop and no one will believe me!!" LMAO, i didn't poop btw.


----------



## Becyboo__x

PreggoEggo said:


> I was crying when I was pushing, well inbetween pushes cause I had to hold my breath when I pushed. The nurse is like "why are you crying is everything okay?" and I was like "I'm fine I don't know why I'm crying" lmao
> my nurse must of thought I was insane by the things that came outta my mouth.
> When I started to feel like I needed to push I felt like I was going to poop (TMI) so I told one nurse and shes like "no you wont poop thats a good thing it means the baby is almost here" so I called for another nurse and was like "I'm so scared I'm going to poop , what do I do?" and She said the same thing to me as the other nurse so I made them go get my mom in the waiting room and I was like "Mom I'm going to poop and no one will believe me!!" LMAO, i didn't poop btw.

Thats what i was doing cause midwife was like telling me when to push and she keept telling me to push and when i did and then stopped she was like and again and again i was like I CANT! :haha: i spose i cried because it hurt and i ddint think i could take no more lol my mum was like its okay you can do it lol. Same with that they told me to push like going for a poo all in my bum i was like what if i do poo though :haha: i dont think i did tbh.. they didnt clean the bed up straight away and i was looking onto the bed soon as i pushed him out lol watched mum cutt the cord lol i just saw loads blood and fluid all over these pads i was sitting on lol!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my mom cut the cord and I missed it ,I didn't even know she did untill she told me later. 
I was so outta of it.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was abit dozy lol but i was like on my knees on the bed and leaning over the bed while in labour cause they said itll be easier for me and get him out .. and i like turned my head when he came out and i seen like his cord and that and they asked my mum if she wants to cutt it and she said yeah and i just was looking lol i didnt see my placenta though lol i wanted to look at it dont know why just wa interested :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol my mom said she saw the placenta and that it's super gross lmao


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> was jay there bec? like waiting?
> 
> aww im so happy for ya bec :D
> i want my baby now :(
> i want these 16 weeks 2 just fly byyyyy
> and i want them 2 fly nowww!!! xx
> 
> Nope i couldnt text him i couldnt anyone when it all was happening i was in too much pain :(.. didnt even think about my phone either lol went to see jay yesterday at his with my mum cause his family wanted to see him and stuff :) .. They probs will fly by :)! just enjoy ya time being pregnant id say its life changing when there hear good and bad lol xx
> 
> Aww bless ya :) i had a feeling tho! 'cus i read everythink on here then texted u straight away lmao..
> awww!! what was jay + his mom likee?! i hope they fly by i dont care as long as i can hold her.. the photo on facebook is gourgeous of him in his dressing gown! xxClick to expand...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well it was jay his mum his dad and his 10 year old sister and then his older brother came lol so full house just about but they all loved him and wanted to hold him and take pics and everythin lol his mum ended up buying me loads i was shocked she made up a massive basket with loads baby stuff in which was really good! then loads clothes for him and she brought me a playboy dressing gown :]


----------



## KA92

aww becy masons gorgeous!!

omg im so so sorry to have to do this but i cannot help myslef i must! i must! im so hyper..


:spermy: sorry i just love the wee evil face 

sorreee :blush:

xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

This isn't fairrrr, I wanna be able to tell my birth story!! Lol :haha:
&& be able to show pics off!

Can't wait to be a mummy! :happydance:

Wow Ellie, your bump has definitely kicked off!!
Looking good! :) :thumbup:

Anyone heard from Ashley lately?
Wondering how the little princesses are. :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Well it was jay his mum his dad and his 10 year old sister and then his older brother came lol so full house just about but they all loved him and wanted to hold him and take pics and everythin lol his mum ended up buying me loads i was shocked she made up a massive basket with loads baby stuff in which was really good! then loads clothes for him and she brought me a playboy dressing gown :]

Awww :D
he is beautiful i love ur picture <3


----------



## faolan5109

Becyboo__x said:


> I was abit dozy lol but i was like on my knees on the bed and leaning over the bed while in labour cause they said itll be easier for me and get him out .. and i like turned my head when he came out and i seen like his cord and that and they asked my mum if she wants to cutt it and she said yeah and i just was looking lol i didnt see my placenta though lol i wanted to look at it dont know why just wa interested :rofl:

I saw that when my god daughter was born *twitch* that thing is really gross looking. It is like if someone to me flattened your liver and threw it against concert for awhile. It is big enough to almost be a life form anyway.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

*RANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*


im not happy
my GHDs are broken!!!!!
i only got my new pair before christmas
+ now the same thing has happened to these ones
sorry
pointless
but its fucked me off!


----------



## KA92

argh sake you should send them back!!

and i just managed to get a pic up on bnb :L 

yayaaaa!!!!

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> This isn't fairrrr, I wanna be able to tell my birth story!! Lol :haha:
> && be able to show pics off!
> 
> Can't wait to be a mummy! :happydance:
> 
> Wow Ellie, your bump has definitely kicked off!!
> Looking good! :) :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone heard from Ashley lately?
> Wondering how the little princesses are. :) x

you'll be a mommy before you know then you will be missing sleep like the rest of us

no word from ashley in awhile:nope:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

KA92 said:


> argh sake you should send them back!!
> 
> and i just managed to get a pic up on bnb :L
> 
> yayaaaa!!!!
> 
> xx

i did the first time .. n now broke againn


----------



## KA92

surely you can get a refund? thats terrible!!!
x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

well i had my purple pair for my birthday last year, and i love my GHDs i truely do..
they broke likeee.. september time? just making a funny noise.. so the salon i was working at sent them off as a salon pair for repair..
then i left there .. + got them back.. they sent out a brand new pair.. these ones u have to fiddle with the wire so they turn on and warm up.. then straighten ur hair but as soon as u move them they just turn off.
i could go mad im so impatient!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I wrote something about ashley might be the other thread in buddies bit . just saw what her last facebook status was.. x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

bec
i saw the new fotos of mason
!!!
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Becyboo__x

:) keep trying to get some new ones that are diff but they all end up looking same haha go 1 with his eyes wide open now and i love it :cloud9:


----------



## KA92

awww thats really bad like id be complaining for them been brooken again!

iv had my pink ghds for like 4 years now never had a problem with them, but my siss broke last year she now has the new purple and silvery ones :)

they should give you another set! clearly osmethings wrong with them!
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol iv had my ghds like years literally and theyve never broke spose i must be lucky... my sisters broke aswell "/ if mine die i think ill cry lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

there the purple ones
im guna have to send them back again
:(
gutted!

ahah
aww he is adorablee
how u been today anyway, does he wake u up alot?x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hes alright he hardly crys tbh only when he gets irrated i think or moved about alot lol.. im dyin of boob pain though haha kills and now my nipple does sorry TMI lol think its from when i tried him earlier on it :(! grr


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:shrug:what the heck are GHDs?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

straightners rome lmao


awww! bless how cute :D does he cry and wake u up? or do u wake up and see hes awake or does he just sleep through?

my boobs hurt when im outside :S lolol
my nipples kill
feel so sore cus of the cold i guess


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> straightners rome lmao
> 
> 
> awww! bless how cute :D does he cry and wake u up? or do u wake up and see hes awake or does he just sleep through?
> 
> my boobs hurt when im outside :S lolol
> my nipples kill
> feel so sore cus of the cold i guess

we don't call them GHDs here in canada


----------



## Becyboo__x

GHD's are just a make of straightners like toni and guy and babyliss dont know if youve heard of them either lol

And he just sleeps through i have to wake him up lol to feed him and everything he seems to be very quiet all the time just moans sometimes "/


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lucky u
aww
are they suposed to be fed every 4 hours?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> GHD's are just a make of straightners like toni and guy and babyliss dont know if youve heard of them either lol
> 
> And he just sleeps through i have to wake him up lol to feed him and everything he seems to be very quiet all the time just moans sometimes "/

oh we might have babyliss here. lol.
Quintin is like that too, he is starting to cry to wake me up now


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah i do every 3-4 hours depends.. i think its just a first thing phase i think when he gets near a week hell start crying for milk but he seems to moan more when he wants my attention lol im lucky he doesnt cry loads i spose but id like him to cry when he wants food or wants something lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> GHD's are just a make of straightners like toni and guy and babyliss dont know if youve heard of them either lol
> 
> And he just sleeps through i have to wake him up lol to feed him and everything he seems to be very quiet all the time just moans sometimes "/
> 
> oh we might have babyliss here. lol.
> Quintin is like that too, he is starting to cry to wake me up nowClick to expand...

GHD stands for good hair day 
.. there like exspencive ones all the salons + tht use them tho
i love them


----------



## cheer253

im 14 years old im due October 29,2010 my boyfriend is 17 and graduated from high school he wants me to have the kid and just give it to him because im only 8th grade but i declined and i havent told my parents even though i think my mother knows becuase ive gained weight and everything but like me and jordan have been argueing alot lately over it and i just wanna tell him to leave but im not sure is it hard being pregnant with out him?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Yeah i do every 3-4 hours depends.. i think its just a first thing phase i think when he gets near a week hell start crying for milk but he seems to moan more when he wants my attention lol im lucky he doesnt cry loads i spose but id like him to cry when he wants food or wants something lol

aww :D blesss
has jay asked to come over or anythink since


----------



## EmziixBo0o

cheer253 said:


> im 14 years old im due October 29,2010 my boyfriend is 17 and graduated from high school he wants me to have the kid and just give it to him because im only 8th grade but i declined and i havent told my parents even though i think my mother knows becuase ive gained weight and everything but like me and jordan have been argueing alot lately over it and i just wanna tell him to leave but im not sure is it hard being pregnant with out him?

he wants u to have the baby + just give it to him?


----------



## Jas029

cheer253 said:


> im 14 years old im due October 29,2010 my boyfriend is 17 and graduated from high school he wants me to have the kid and just give it to him because im only 8th grade but i declined and i havent told my parents even though i think my mother knows becuase ive gained weight and everything but like me and jordan have been argueing alot lately over it and i just wanna tell him to leave but im not sure is it hard being pregnant with out him?

He wants you to just GIVE him YOUR baby? :shock:



Also, I'm 14 as well! Welcome :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Yeah i do every 3-4 hours depends.. i think its just a first thing phase i think when he gets near a week hell start crying for milk but he seems to moan more when he wants my attention lol im lucky he doesnt cry loads i spose but id like him to cry when he wants food or wants something lol

how many oz does he eat?
quin eats anywhere drom 1 to 3 and half lol 
I have a really hard time burping him sometimes he just doesn't burp
i dont know if thats really bad or not


----------



## cheer253

yea he wants me to just give up my kid to him even tho im the mother and wanna have it with me and hes just been a dick well its probally wen i have it he'll be 18 but still


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> im 14 years old im due October 29,2010 my boyfriend is 17 and graduated from high school he wants me to have the kid and just give it to him because im only 8th grade but i declined and i havent told my parents even though i think my mother knows becuase ive gained weight and everything but like me and jordan have been argueing alot lately over it and i just wanna tell him to leave but im not sure is it hard being pregnant with out him?
> 
> He wants you to just GIVE him YOUR baby? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm 14 as well! Welcome :hugs:Click to expand...

yea he wants me to just give up my kid to him even tho im the mother and wanna have it with me and hes just been a dick well its probally wen i have it he'll be 18 but still


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg dont u dare give him YOUR child!
tell ur mom
really, she will come round.. and honestly she will be like ur best friend x


----------



## cheer253

EmziixBo0o said:


> omg dont u dare give him YOUR child!
> tell ur mom
> really, she will come round.. and honestly she will be like ur best friend x

do u rele believe that because i dont think she'll be mad about the fact of me being pregnant i just think she'll be mad that its with this guy thats almost 18 and no im not even considering giving the kid to him.


----------



## Jas029

Aw hun it's OK my FOB is quite afew years older as well but my family got over that part especially since he still acts really immature :haha:

It's hard for them to accept it at first but they usually always come around..


----------



## EmziixBo0o

cheer253 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> omg dont u dare give him YOUR child!
> tell ur mom
> really, she will come round.. and honestly she will be like ur best friend x
> 
> do u rele believe that because i dont think she'll be mad about the fact of me being pregnant i just think she'll be mad that its with this guy thats almost 18 and no im not even considering giving the kid to him.Click to expand...

she will come around! honestly.. she will help u get urself sorted :)
my mom + FOBs mom are like my bestfriends now..
if it wasnt 4 my mom i dont know what id do..


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ive blocked the vacume :\ 
dont know how i unblock it lmao


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Aw hun it's OK my FOB is quite afew years older as well but my family got over that part especially since he still acts really immature :haha:
> 
> It's hard for them to accept it at first but they usually always come around..

jas I always wonder how old your FOB is! you never once have said.lol


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> Aw hun it's OK my FOB is quite afew years older as well but my family got over that part especially since he still acts really immature :haha:
> 
> It's hard for them to accept it at first but they usually always come around..

so are u single or what??? and how old was the guy that got u pregnant.. not to be noisy i mean just that none of my family has gotten pregnant this early and like they are always against it i told my cousin and his mom i dont no that that was the best idea but i did it and like my cousins there for but the reason i rele dont want to tell my mother and father is becuse they always told me if i got pregnant that they'll kick me out i mean my cousin said her house is always open to me but i rele dont want to have my cousin there meaning she has to rele young kids in her house i love her and her kids but idk then his mom said same but i dont know the j.b would be up for that even though he's the dad...


----------



## EmziixBo0o

u girls wana go in chat room for abit? im bored


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> my boobs hurt when im outside :S lolol
> my nipples kill
> feel so sore cus of the cold i guess

lmao same! thank god im not the only one its awful :(



cheer253 said:


> im 14 years old im due October 29,2010 my boyfriend is 17 and graduated from high school he wants me to have the kid and just give it to him because im only 8th grade but i declined and i havent told my parents even though i think my mother knows becuase ive gained weight and everything but like me and jordan have been argueing alot lately over it and i just wanna tell him to leave but im not sure is it hard being pregnant with out him?

hey welcome :hi: your boyfriend sounds like an idiot lol :lol:
i wont lie, sometimes it is hard being single and pregnant but 99% of the time i find it ALOT better :D but its up to you :hugs:
xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> my boobs hurt when im outside :S lolol
> my nipples kill
> feel so sore cus of the cold i guess
> 
> lmao same! thank god im not the only one its awful :(
> 
> SOMEBODY THAT UNDERSTANDS!
> ANNA
> I HATE IT!!!Click to expand...


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> my boobs hurt when im outside :S lolol
> my nipples kill
> feel so sore cus of the cold i guess
> 
> lmao same! thank god im not the only one its awful :(Click to expand...
> 
> SOMEBODY THAT UNDERSTANDS!
> ANNA
> I HATE IT!!!Click to expand...

hahahah! ive never mentioned it cos it sounds abit weird lmao im like "oww" and people say "whats up" and im like errrrrrr just cold :wacko: cant exactly say my nipples hurt :(


----------



## cheer253

EmziixBo0o said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> omg dont u dare give him YOUR child!
> tell ur mom
> really, she will come round.. and honestly she will be like ur best friend x
> 
> do u rele believe that because i dont think she'll be mad about the fact of me being pregnant i just think she'll be mad that its with this guy thats almost 18 and no im not even considering giving the kid to him.Click to expand...
> 
> she will come around! honestly.. she will help u get urself sorted :)
> my mom + FOBs mom are like my bestfriends now..
> if it wasnt 4 my mom i dont know what id do..Click to expand...

ok lol but like this has helped alot talkin to u guys but idk but thx....


----------



## Jas029

Yeah I try to avoid saying how old he is :blush:

Spoiler
He's 6 years older.. And believe me, I act older then him! he's much more playful when I'm much more serious.. I swear he doesn't act like he's even 16 most of the time :dohh:

Anyway, Alot of the times when parents say they'll kick you out if you ever get pregnant.. They rarely actually do when you really are!! The fact that the FOB is ready to take your baby right off your hands its a sign he actually wants to be there for the child which is good.. (Even if he is going a little overboard with it)
Try to just talk about working out an agreement where he can help out with everything but you will still be the main raiser of the child sorta thing..
Also, No I'm not with FOB but that is because I just don't feel that way towards him anymore.. He's still going to be there as the father though.

And what was this about going into the chatroom? Which room :winkwink:


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> Yeah I try to avoid saying how old he is :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> He's 6 years older.. And believe me, I act older then him! he's much more playful when I'm much more serious.. I swear he doesn't act like he's even 16 most of the time :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, Alot of the times when parents say they'll kick you out if you ever get pregnant.. They rarely actually do when you really are!! The fact that the FOB is ready to take your baby right off your hands its a sign he actually wants to be there for the child which is good.. (Even if he is going a little overboard with it)
> Try to just talk about working out an agreement where he can help out with everything but you will still be the main raiser of the child sorta thing..
> Also, No I'm not with FOB but that is because I just don't feel that way towards him anymore.. He's still going to be there as the father though.
> 
> And what was this about going into the chatroom? Which room :winkwink:

oh ok lol and like i think i may just talk to him bout it tonight wen i go to his moms and like i think my parents wont unless they actually knew how we were gettin the chance to have sex lol sneaking out isnt the best or smartest thing to do lol...... but i still did but even though he'll be there i think hes still worried bout our whole age differance meaning i'll be under age wen i have our child...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Yeah I try to avoid saying how old he is :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> He's 6 years older.. And believe me, I act older then him! he's much more playful when I'm much more serious.. I swear he doesn't act like he's even 16 most of the time :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, Alot of the times when parents say they'll kick you out if you ever get pregnant.. They rarely actually do when you really are!! The fact that the FOB is ready to take your baby right off your hands its a sign he actually wants to be there for the child which is good.. (Even if he is going a little overboard with it)
> Try to just talk about working out an agreement where he can help out with everything but you will still be the main raiser of the child sorta thing..
> Also, No I'm not with FOB but that is because I just don't feel that way towards him anymore.. He's still going to be there as the father though.
> 
> And what was this about going into the chatroom? Which room :winkwink:

chatroom?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

which one girls?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i donno pick one, jas coming to chat?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

general chat?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yeye if them immature girls are on there again we moved to pregnancy but we can see x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Kk i'm in there:)


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> He's 6 years older..

20?!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> He's 6 years older..
> 
> 20?!Click to expand...

Hes a year older then me:haha:


----------



## Jas029

cheer253 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I try to avoid saying how old he is :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> He's 6 years older.. And believe me, I act older then him! he's much more playful when I'm much more serious.. I swear he doesn't act like he's even 16 most of the time :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, Alot of the times when parents say they'll kick you out if you ever get pregnant.. They rarely actually do when you really are!! The fact that the FOB is ready to take your baby right off your hands its a sign he actually wants to be there for the child which is good.. (Even if he is going a little overboard with it)
> Try to just talk about working out an agreement where he can help out with everything but you will still be the main raiser of the child sorta thing..
> Also, No I'm not with FOB but that is because I just don't feel that way towards him anymore.. He's still going to be there as the father though.
> 
> And what was this about going into the chatroom? Which room :winkwink:
> 
> oh ok lol and like i think i may just talk to him bout it tonight wen i go to his moms and like i think my parents wont unless they actually knew how we were gettin the chance to have sex lol sneaking out isnt the best or smartest thing to do lol...... but i still did but even though he'll be there i think hes still worried bout our whole age differance meaning i'll be under age wen i have our child...Click to expand...

Lol we sound to much alike :haha: I snuck out as well.. My parents wanted to kill us for the longest time (My dad even made a few death threats towards him when he first found out I was preg..) but they get over it and realize it's to late now whats done is done and all they can do now to help is support you and help you throughout your pregnancy :)

Also FOB worried about the age difference and me being a minor and such as well.. You are mature enough to raise this child even if it does require a little help to support it but that's where he comes in. 

Like I said, talk to him about the whole situation and plan what you're going to do together.. If he wants to be there you shouldn't push him away but you have to set boundaries and figure out what needs to be done. Just remember it isn't impossible for you to raise this child even if it does require a little help..


----------



## Becyboo__x

EmziixBo0o said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i do every 3-4 hours depends.. i think its just a first thing phase i think when he gets near a week hell start crying for milk but he seems to moan more when he wants my attention lol im lucky he doesnt cry loads i spose but id like him to cry when he wants food or wants something lol
> 
> aww :D blesss
> has jay asked to come over or anythink sinceClick to expand...

He came over today for about 3 hours pretty boring him coming tbh just end up staring at mason all time cause nothing to do :haha:



PreggoEggo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i do every 3-4 hours depends.. i think its just a first thing phase i think when he gets near a week hell start crying for milk but he seems to moan more when he wants my attention lol im lucky he doesnt cry loads i spose but id like him to cry when he wants food or wants something lol
> 
> how many oz does he eat?
> quin eats anywhere drom 1 to 3 and half lol
> I have a really hard time burping him sometimes he just doesn't burp
> i dont know if thats really bad or notClick to expand...

Erm.. 4oz .. (120ml) every 3-4 hours he dont drink it all though sometimes depends how hungry he is he tends to fall asleep in middle of a bottle :haha: but its what i did as a baby so probs gets it from me. Mason is really good being winded he does it straight away when i rub his back but he ends up doing that then later hell be in his moses basket and be sick or spit milk out lol. Sometimes theres nothing there i think but i leave him like 5mins sometimes and then he burps :shrug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

come in chattt ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anna , jas come chat:)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmao bec aww bless x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

becc
chat :D
general


----------



## Becyboo__x

I cba lmfao 
iv never been in it either so im abit confused lol :shrug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

wer in pregnancy
just come in dude


----------



## QuintinsMommy

becy click chat, then it will show you the rooms and were in pregnancy


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> He's 6 years older..
> 
> 20?!Click to expand...
> 
> Hes a year older then me:haha:Click to expand...

Yeahh I'm bad :blush:

Also I'll be there in a second I'm alittle behind right now :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

anna wer in pregnancy
immature ppl again


----------



## QuintinsMommy

srry i left my friend came with cupcakes and would not leave!


----------



## lissa

hii i am new to this lol :)
but i love it carnt belive how many people are in the same boat as me.
well i am 18 and i am 17 weeks gone. FOB left me the day after the first scan and got back with his ex she said it was ok for him to see the baby (like its got anyfin 2 do with her :S) he trys his best to come scans an the doctors with me but the is always murder with her when he does so i just leave them to it lol 
well thats a lil bout me lol 
hope u left me join xxxxx


----------



## Jas029

Rome we all just figured your L/O called you so no probs :haha:

Also, Welcome lissa! Congrats on your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe, I wish it was my LO, m friend was here for like 3 hours and kept saying "im so tired, i need to sleep" and such but she just didn't get the hint! lol


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Anyone got any tips on anything I can take for a cold and congestion?
Feeling really rough today, having quite a few BH's and have had
a bit of dihorrea (Sorry wayyy TMI! :haha:) for the past few days.
Had period typed pains but dunno if thats from the bad bowels? :shrug:

Anyone know of anything?
x


----------



## Jas029

Ugh I hate when people can't take hints!! :wacko:

FOB is bad about that too.. I'll sit there and yawn and yawn and talk about wanting to go to bed but he doesn't just take the hint and say he has to go he literally needs to be shoved out of the house to get the message "I don't want you here anymore!!!"

Oh speaking of him I forgot to mention he came over Saturday afternoon.. Made me realize how much I STILL don't like him! Even his scent just made my skin crawl and oh ofcorse... He had his hands ALL OVER ME like he said he wouldn't when I talked to him online saying it's been to long and he's not so crazy about me and can control himself.. And there he is with his hands all over me and when I move away or get aggravated by it he's like "What you don't want me to be close to you?" :hissy: NO I DON'T WANT TO BE CLOSE TO YOU I HAVEN'T IN MANY MANY MONTHS CAN'T YOU TAKE A DAMN HINT!!! :hissy:
Obviously I didn't say that but ughh! He knows I still don't feel that way towards him and his mind was just completely out the window and he was all over me again.. Stupid men.... 
Anyway basically did nothing all day with him just sat on the couch staring at the wall while he stared at me.. My mom got all the baby clothes and blankets washed so he helped fold all those.. Otherwise we did nothing.. And then the next day my mom was confused why I didn't invite him out again.. FFS she should know better then anyone I don't wanna be close with him and she's expecting me to invite him out constantly?! Not to mention I feel bad because my uncles think it's him not wanting to be there and thats why I never see him and it makes me feel bad because he DOES want to be there and it's making a bad light shine on him but my uncles can't mind their own f***ing business and have to ask me a bunch of questions about him constantly and it's like how would I know I never talk to him!! And then they think it's him and ..gahh I hate people :hissy:

Rant over.. Sorry :blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aww.. i hate it when they say "i can control myself" and they blats dontt!

+ sorry soph i dont know about anythink

its my moms birthday today and i feel so guilty i havnt had alot of money to buy her somethink really nice off me + my sister :( so i feel abit down today x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thats why iv been going to see people rather then them coming to me :haha: cause i can garentee if people come mine they will want to stay hours and i cant just say "can you go now" or anything lol feel cheeky.. iv gone round to see few of my friends and only stayed like half hour cause masons either needed feeding or changing lol so thats my excuse then to go :haha: but most know im really tired by the looks of me lol.

And Sophie i havent a clue what you can take you might have to ask your doctor/midwife to be on safe side i never took anything when i have a cold had to let it just go on its own lol.. only things i know you can take are paracetamol .. but iv took a tablet for dirroah before when i was mid-pregnancy and it said not to but i didnt know that lol but it never did any harm to me :shrug: but check with someone be best cause dont want you risking it. And aswell it sounds like your bowels are clearing out if you go alot and its not solid .. but thats a good sign really getting ready for stuff.. i never did that but its still a good sign. And period pains can either just be there for abit depends if they get stronger and constant then youll know its something going off..
hope iv helped lol sorry iv blabbed on.xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its my sisters birthday thursday and i havent been able to buy her anything i feel bad cause she got me loads stuff for my birthday :huh: but i cant do anything i think iv only got like 10er in my bank lmao dont get paid til 11th feb :nope:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Its my sisters birthday thursday and i havent been able to buy her anything i feel bad cause she got me loads stuff for my birthday :huh: but i cant do anything i think iv only got like 10er in my bank lmao dont get paid til 11th feb :nope:

same its kies on sunday hes got me a ring dvds + perfume ive had um all early like.. but i feel so guilty :( i said sorry everythinks going to be late.. then he said today my presants are going to be late but ive had enough anyway :\
i just got my mom a me2u bear waiting for my sis 2 come home think ill go get her some flowers or somethink im just broke :( its horrible


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was not bad when pregnant with money but now hes here iv spend money on me cause i needed to get an outfit for a party which has broke me lmao iv stil got to get some shoes,bag,jewelery and a belt! :huh: dont know how like pmsl when im not on Income support anymore itll slapped in face i think :rofl: ill be begging on streets.. Jokes lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Lmaoo..when shes 8 months or 9 months think im going to try and find a job in a salon :\ .. doubt ill get very far cus of my age + jumping out of it + that.. but i cant live on this money :( 100 every 2 weeks.. :\ its a joke 

aww i love shopping for new outfits.. but its like u need new jewelery bag ect. im alright for shoes got way to many, but always look at them + think why not  lmao x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah iv got to look for a job soon as hes old enough to go to a playgroup or something im guna hate leaving him though :(! but iv got to get a job need money cant rely on my dad i spose lol. Iv brought my outfit online the day i went into labour lmfao it came today.. but i tend to have to get new stuff with a new outfit unles iv got some matching stuff already lol! .. iv not brought my self much since i got preg tbh its all been baby stuff lol. It would be okay if jamie had a good job but he goes college wed-fri and then works odd days and he only gets EMA and then whatever from his job and i think i only get 20 a month off him when he starts to pay for him n tht "/ but that probs go on milk/nappies or clothes so will be gone within seconds lmao. Wish i was loaded haha 

Btw to everyone that can reply.. 
Which is better..

Mason Jak Haskard
or
Mason Jay Haskard .....:huh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ahh, Quin is constipated, I feel so bad for him.:(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Yeah iv got to look for a job soon as hes old enough to go to a playgroup or something im guna hate leaving him though :(! but iv got to get a job need money cant rely on my dad i spose lol. Iv brought my outfit online the day i went into labour lmfao it came today.. but i tend to have to get new stuff with a new outfit unles iv got some matching stuff already lol! .. iv not brought my self much since i got preg tbh its all been baby stuff lol. It would be okay if jamie had a good job but he goes college wed-fri and then works odd days and he only gets EMA and then whatever from his job and i think i only get 20 a month off him when he starts to pay for him n tht "/ but that probs go on milk/nappies or clothes so will be gone within seconds lmao. Wish i was loaded haha
> 
> Btw to everyone that can reply..
> Which is better..
> 
> Mason Jak Haskard
> or
> Mason Jay Haskard .....:huh:

Mason jay :D

yeah i know, my grant that comes im gunna have to get some new stuff 2 wear :\ its a joke now lmao..
+ i cant rely on kie his money always goes on repairs on his car + stuff ! x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> ahh, Quin is constipated, I feel so bad for him.:(

awww!!!
was ur friends cookies nice :D hehe


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I like mason jay


----------



## annawrigley

lissa said:


> hii i am new to this lol :)
> but i love it carnt belive how many people are in the same boat as me.
> well i am 18 and i am 17 weeks gone. FOB left me the day after the first scan and got back with his ex she said it was ok for him to see the baby (like its got anyfin 2 do with her :S) he trys his best to come scans an the doctors with me but the is always murder with her when he does so i just leave them to it lol
> well thats a lil bout me lol
> hope u left me join xxxxx

welcome :hi: im 17 and 34 weeks, congrats on your pregnancy :D and ugh your FOB's girlfriend sounds a nightmare :wacko: my FOB has a new girlfriend as well but luckily she has enough sense to keep her nose out :haha: its nothing to do with them
xxxx



Jas029 said:


> Anyway basically did nothing all day with him just sat on the couch staring at the wall while he stared at me..

lmao!! that sounds so awkward!! :rofl:


today i met FOB and lent him £30 to pay off a debt to his dealer :wacko: i know it sounds stupid of me to give in to him and stuff but he was in a lot of shit and said he was gonna get his legs broke if he doesnt pay it back today so i thought i'll just help him get out of it and he has promised to pay me back as soon as he gets paid (in a couple of weeks) and if he doesnt there will be hell to pay!!! :growlmad: ive told him he owes me big time now and anything i need he has to do.. he does seem to be getting himself sorted though so hopefully he sticks to it :/
also i dont know if hes trying to play mind games or what but he was just bitching about his girlfriend the whole time and saying stuff like "we're more like friends than a couple tbh" and she kept ringing him and he was just like "meh she can wait i dont really care that much". :shrug:
xxxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

going out for a meal inabit and im just not hungary :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mmmm anna =\ i hope he does pay u back! and i hope he is changing..
and bitching about his gf ? if he felt like that why is he stil with her.. plus why is he running 2 u 2 bail him out, he should of asked his gf he must understand ur having a baby and dont need 2 deal with his shit 2.. :\ money we get isnt alot ither x


----------



## annawrigley

emma im never hungry anymore i hate it cos i feel really bad like im not giving LO enough nutrients and stuff :nope: but midwife said hes a good size and hes measuring a week ahead so :shrug:

bec i like mason jay :D btw is jay & jamie & FOB the same person?! lmao it well confuses me cos im sure you said FOB was called jamie or jay but i know there was someone else it might've been who i think you said was called jamie or jay as well but i cant remember! :wacko: and then i just thought maybe jay's short for jamie or something xx


----------



## annawrigley

double post


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> emma im never hungry anymore i hate it cos i feel really bad like im not giving LO enough nutrients and stuff :nope: but midwife said hes a good size and hes measuring a week ahead so :shrug:
> 
> bec i like mason jay :D btw is jay & jamie & FOB the same person?! lmao it well confuses me cos im sure you said FOB was called jamie or jay but i know there was someone else it might've been who i think you said was called jamie or jay as well but i cant remember! :wacko: and then i just thought maybe jay's short for jamie or something xx

yeah im like that i feel like im not eating alot, i get it in the neck off my mom + kie
"ur not eating enough" then i have to go well sorry im not hungary! kie ALWAYS says emma ur eating for 2 now. im like yerr and if im not hungary i ent gunna force feed myself ill just be sick!!! he says im thinking about my figure.. and i said dont be so fuckin stupid, and its 2 late for that now anyway!! lmaoo it winds me up. they are on bout going for a cavery, i love caverys but i dont feel hungaryyyy


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> Mmmm anna =\ i hope he does pay u back! and i hope he is changing..
> and bitching about his gf ? if he felt like that why is he stil with her.. plus why is he running 2 u 2 bail him out, he should of asked his gf he must understand ur having a baby and dont need 2 deal with his shit 2.. :\ money we get isnt alot ither x

thats exactly what i thought, hes been dropping hints for ages about how skint he is and how much shit hes in and im always like "well why are you telling me?" i knew it wouldnt be long before he ran begging to me.. and sure enough he did
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jamie and Jay are the same person lol .. i sometimes say Jamie and otehrs Jay lmao he likes to be called Jay but i prefer to call him Jamie lmao..

Im just worried cause the whole micheal jackson thing his intials are the same "/ and middle name being Jay sounds more like MJay lmao :| sorry im just paranoid but its guna be MJH whichever i decide :dohh: but like Jay sounds more like MJay .. but i think that one sounds best of of them all :dohh:


----------



## Jas029

OMG don't say that the diarrhea is a sign!! I've been constipated for almost a week and was finally able to go yesterday (Sorry tmi) so what would that say for me :hissy:

I like both Jay and Jak equally :blush:



annawrigley said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Anyway basically did nothing all day with him just sat on the couch staring at the wall while he stared at me..
> 
> lmao!! that sounds so awkward!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Lmao believe me it was!! I don't think he even noticed the awkwardness he was just to happy he was there with me and had fun staring at me.. :dohh: 
Oh also, he got a new camera for xmas since he figured he needed one for when Riley comes.. So all day he was trying to take pictures of me and my bump and I kept covering my face and threatened to break his camera countless times :growlmad:


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I try to avoid saying how old he is :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> He's 6 years older.. And believe me, I act older then him! he's much more playful when I'm much more serious.. I swear he doesn't act like he's even 16 most of the time :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, Alot of the times when parents say they'll kick you out if you ever get pregnant.. They rarely actually do when you really are!! The fact that the FOB is ready to take your baby right off your hands its a sign he actually wants to be there for the child which is good.. (Even if he is going a little overboard with it)
> Try to just talk about working out an agreement where he can help out with everything but you will still be the main raiser of the child sorta thing..
> Also, No I'm not with FOB but that is because I just don't feel that way towards him anymore.. He's still going to be there as the father though.
> 
> And what was this about going into the chatroom? Which room :winkwink:
> 
> oh ok lol and like i think i may just talk to him bout it tonight wen i go to his moms and like i think my parents wont unless they actually knew how we were gettin the chance to have sex lol sneaking out isnt the best or smartest thing to do lol...... but i still did but even though he'll be there i think hes still worried bout our whole age differance meaning i'll be under age wen i have our child...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol we sound to much alike :haha: I snuck out as well.. My parents wanted to kill us for the longest time (My dad even made a few death threats towards him when he first found out I was preg..) but they get over it and realize it's to late now whats done is done and all they can do now to help is support you and help you throughout your pregnancy :)
> 
> Also FOB worried about the age difference and me being a minor and such as well.. You are mature enough to raise this child even if it does require a little help to support it but that's where he comes in.
> 
> Like I said, talk to him about the whole situation and plan what you're going to do together.. If he wants to be there you shouldn't push him away but you have to set boundaries and figure out what needs to be done. Just remember it isn't impossible for you to raise this child even if it does require a little help..Click to expand...

yea i guess that makes sense and i just think he needs to grow up


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Jamie and Jay are the same person lol .. i sometimes say Jamie and otehrs Jay lmao he likes to be called Jay but i prefer to call him Jamie lmao..
> 
> Im just worried cause the whole micheal jackson thing his intials are the same "/ and middle name being Jay sounds more like MJay lmao :| sorry im just paranoid but its guna be MJH whichever i decide :dohh: but like Jay sounds more like MJay .. but i think that one sounds best of of them all :dohh:

awe Mjay:haha:


----------



## Jas029

Chatroom anyone?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i will chat:)
which one?


----------



## Jas029

Oh nvm.. Gonna watch some tv with my mom :haha:

I'll be back in a half hour or so xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I see how it is :(


----------



## cheer253

cheer253 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I try to avoid saying how old he is :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> He's 6 years older.. And believe me, I act older then him! he's much more playful when I'm much more serious.. I swear he doesn't act like he's even 16 most of the time :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, Alot of the times when parents say they'll kick you out if you ever get pregnant.. They rarely actually do when you really are!! The fact that the FOB is ready to take your baby right off your hands its a sign he actually wants to be there for the child which is good.. (Even if he is going a little overboard with it)
> Try to just talk about working out an agreement where he can help out with everything but you will still be the main raiser of the child sorta thing..
> Also, No I'm not with FOB but that is because I just don't feel that way towards him anymore.. He's still going to be there as the father though.
> 
> And what was this about going into the chatroom? Which room :winkwink:
> 
> oh ok lol and like i think i may just talk to him bout it tonight wen i go to his moms and like i think my parents wont unless they actually knew how we were gettin the chance to have sex lol sneaking out isnt the best or smartest thing to do lol...... but i still did but even though he'll be there i think hes still worried bout our whole age differance meaning i'll be under age wen i have our child...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol we sound to much alike :haha: I snuck out as well.. My parents wanted to kill us for the longest time (My dad even made a few death threats towards him when he first found out I was preg..) but they get over it and realize it's to late now whats done is done and all they can do now to help is support you and help you throughout your pregnancy :)
> 
> Also FOB worried about the age difference and me being a minor and such as well.. You are mature enough to raise this child even if it does require a little help to support it but that's where he comes in.
> 
> Like I said, talk to him about the whole situation and plan what you're going to do together.. If he wants to be there you shouldn't push him away but you have to set boundaries and figure out what needs to be done. Just remember it isn't impossible for you to raise this child even if it does require a little help..Click to expand...
> 
> yea i guess that makes sense and i just think he needs to grow upClick to expand...

jas i was wondering if the F.O.B was going to sign the birth certificate?


----------



## annawrigley

haha we know when we're not wanted right rome :sulk:

and oooooh thanks becy that cleared up alot of confusion haha xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Chatttttrooooom timee ?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm anna =\ i hope he does pay u back! and i hope he is changing..
> and bitching about his gf ? if he felt like that why is he stil with her.. plus why is he running 2 u 2 bail him out, he should of asked his gf he must understand ur having a baby and dont need 2 deal with his shit 2.. :\ money we get isnt alot ither x
> 
> thats exactly what i thought, hes been dropping hints for ages about how skint he is and how much shit hes in and im always like "well why are you telling me?" i knew it wouldnt be long before he ran begging to me.. and sure enough he did
> xxClick to expand...

Aww anna =\ uve gotta baby to provide forr! has he even put his hand in his pocket?
he should of ran to his girlfriend, his parents or whatever x


----------



## annawrigley

i know :growlmad: his gf is equally skint cos she does even more drugs than him :grr:

his mum has just moved house but where they've moved to is awful so it all needs redecorating and stuff so she cant :nope: none of his friends have money cos they're all druggies too :dohh:
i'll come in chatroom in a sec :D general or pregnancy? xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

pregnancy, immature people go in the other one lmao x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

dudess im all allowwwn in the chatrooooooooooom


----------



## QuintinsMommy

kk im coming


----------



## Jas029

cheer253 said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I try to avoid saying how old he is :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> He's 6 years older.. And believe me, I act older then him! he's much more playful when I'm much more serious.. I swear he doesn't act like he's even 16 most of the time :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, Alot of the times when parents say they'll kick you out if you ever get pregnant.. They rarely actually do when you really are!! The fact that the FOB is ready to take your baby right off your hands its a sign he actually wants to be there for the child which is good.. (Even if he is going a little overboard with it)
> Try to just talk about working out an agreement where he can help out with everything but you will still be the main raiser of the child sorta thing..
> Also, No I'm not with FOB but that is because I just don't feel that way towards him anymore.. He's still going to be there as the father though.
> 
> And what was this about going into the chatroom? Which room :winkwink:
> 
> oh ok lol and like i think i may just talk to him bout it tonight wen i go to his moms and like i think my parents wont unless they actually knew how we were gettin the chance to have sex lol sneaking out isnt the best or smartest thing to do lol...... but i still did but even though he'll be there i think hes still worried bout our whole age differance meaning i'll be under age wen i have our child...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol we sound to much alike :haha: I snuck out as well.. My parents wanted to kill us for the longest time (My dad even made a few death threats towards him when he first found out I was preg..) but they get over it and realize it's to late now whats done is done and all they can do now to help is support you and help you throughout your pregnancy :)
> 
> Also FOB worried about the age difference and me being a minor and such as well.. You are mature enough to raise this child even if it does require a little help to support it but that's where he comes in.
> 
> Like I said, talk to him about the whole situation and plan what you're going to do together.. If he wants to be there you shouldn't push him away but you have to set boundaries and figure out what needs to be done. Just remember it isn't impossible for you to raise this child even if it does require a little help..Click to expand...
> 
> yea i guess that makes sense and i just think he needs to grow upClick to expand...
> 
> jas i was wondering if the F.O.B was going to sign the birth certificate?Click to expand...

Yes I believe so..


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I try to avoid saying how old he is :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> He's 6 years older.. And believe me, I act older then him! he's much more playful when I'm much more serious.. I swear he doesn't act like he's even 16 most of the time :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, Alot of the times when parents say they'll kick you out if you ever get pregnant.. They rarely actually do when you really are!! The fact that the FOB is ready to take your baby right off your hands its a sign he actually wants to be there for the child which is good.. (Even if he is going a little overboard with it)
> Try to just talk about working out an agreement where he can help out with everything but you will still be the main raiser of the child sorta thing..
> Also, No I'm not with FOB but that is because I just don't feel that way towards him anymore.. He's still going to be there as the father though.
> 
> And what was this about going into the chatroom? Which room :winkwink:
> 
> oh ok lol and like i think i may just talk to him bout it tonight wen i go to his moms and like i think my parents wont unless they actually knew how we were gettin the chance to have sex lol sneaking out isnt the best or smartest thing to do lol...... but i still did but even though he'll be there i think hes still worried bout our whole age differance meaning i'll be under age wen i have our child...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol we sound to much alike :haha: I snuck out as well.. My parents wanted to kill us for the longest time (My dad even made a few death threats towards him when he first found out I was preg..) but they get over it and realize it's to late now whats done is done and all they can do now to help is support you and help you throughout your pregnancy :)
> 
> Also FOB worried about the age difference and me being a minor and such as well.. You are mature enough to raise this child even if it does require a little help to support it but that's where he comes in.
> 
> Like I said, talk to him about the whole situation and plan what you're going to do together.. If he wants to be there you shouldn't push him away but you have to set boundaries and figure out what needs to be done. Just remember it isn't impossible for you to raise this child even if it does require a little help..Click to expand...
> 
> yea i guess that makes sense and i just think he needs to grow upClick to expand...
> 
> jas i was wondering if the F.O.B was going to sign the birth certificate?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I believe so..Click to expand...

like i ask because my cuz told f.o.b not to till im 17 and do u fight with him constently.


----------



## Jas029

cheer253 said:


> like i ask because my cuz told f.o.b not to till im 17 and do u fight with him constently.

I don't even talk to FOB much these days because he gets on my nerves so much thanks to the hormones so I do what's best for both of us and just try not to talk to much because we just end up fighting or he gets me extremely mad..

And the other part I'm kinda confused.. They told him not to sign the bc til you're 17?


----------



## lissa

thank you anne:) 
yerr she is !! drives me mad awww i no wat you mean about lending money to pay his dealers been there and done it lol they are all crazy i just dont no were they get it from xxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

well
:) that was nice
RANT
everybody left the chatroom
lmaoo x


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> like i ask because my cuz told f.o.b not to till im 17 and do u fight with him constently.
> 
> I don't even talk to FOB much these days because he gets on my nerves so much thanks to the hormones so I do what's best for both of us and just try not to talk to much because we just end up fighting or he gets me extremely mad..
> 
> And the other part I'm kinda confused.. They told him not to sign the bc til you're 17?Click to expand...

they told him not to sign till im 17 meaning that im 14 and wen i have the kid he'll be 18 so


----------



## QuintinsMommy

emma, did you see what the girl said above your comment on FB?

*Chelle Burke*( some girl i went to school with YEARS ago)
He's sooo adorable hunn,
whos his daddy? :)

*Me *
he doesnt have one

*Her*
awwwee,
*hugs*
hes still gorgeous !!!

like I dont really know her why would she ask who his dad is! and hes "still" gorgeous, does him not having a dad some how make him last gorgeous? :S


----------



## Jas029

cheer253 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> like i ask because my cuz told f.o.b not to till im 17 and do u fight with him constently.
> 
> I don't even talk to FOB much these days because he gets on my nerves so much thanks to the hormones so I do what's best for both of us and just try not to talk to much because we just end up fighting or he gets me extremely mad..
> 
> And the other part I'm kinda confused.. They told him not to sign the bc til you're 17?Click to expand...
> 
> they told him not to sign till im 17 meaning that im 14 and wen i have the kid he'll be 18 soClick to expand...

But you have to do the whole BC thing within a certain time after giving birth you can't put it off 3 years


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> emma, did you see what the girl said above your comment on FB?
> 
> *Chelle Burke*( some girl i went to school with YEARS ago)
> He's sooo adorable hunn,
> whos his daddy? :)
> 
> *Me *
> he doesnt have one
> 
> *Her*
> awwwee,
> *hugs*
> hes still gorgeous !!!
> 
> like I dont really know her why would she ask who his dad is! and hes "still" gorgeous, does him not having a dad some how make him last gorgeous? :S

:wacko: weird people


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> emma, did you see what the girl said above your comment on FB?
> 
> *Chelle Burke*( some girl i went to school with YEARS ago)
> He's sooo adorable hunn,
> whos his daddy? :)
> 
> *Me *
> he doesnt have one
> 
> *Her*
> awwwee,
> *hugs*
> hes still gorgeous !!!
> 
> like I dont really know her why would she ask who his dad is! and hes "still" gorgeous, does him not having a dad some how make him last gorgeous? :S

Yeah its nothing to do with her anyway!!!!
i was thinkin what the fuck whys she asking stuff like that
hes beautiful tho rome :) x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks :)


----------



## annawrigley

cheer253 also they will still know you were underage when you gave birth and that he wasnt :shrug:
rome, what a weirdo! i hate when people dont even try to cover up how nosy they're being haha. this girl who i used to go to school with who knew me and gareth were together for ages cos its when we were in sixth form together she used to always see us together was like "awww are you pregnant?" and i was like erm yea [i never spoke to this girl before this btw] and she was like "awwww is it gareths?" and i was like erm...yea.. and she was like "awwwww are you still together?" .. if she'd really wanted to know she coulda looked on my profile its says single loud and clear! think she was just hoping for some hot gossip :dohh:
xx


----------



## Jas029

TMI sorry but
Oh man I dragged my birthing ball up from the basement and sat on it and not even 2minutes later my bowels were going nuts (I've been kinda constipated last week or so)

These things are heaven I swear! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lmao. jas! 

the night before my waters broke i was bouncing on my birthing ball for like hours!


----------



## Jas029

OMG! 
If my water breaks tomorrow I'm blaming you :haha:

Sitting on it for like 5 minutes was nice but I think I over did it and once I got up I had pains in different places =\ 
And when I sat back on it it made my butt hurt lol (More then my chair does) So I'm just back to my chair.. But it was heaven for the first 5 minutes :cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hope your water breaks soon!
I'm ready to meet your LO


----------



## Jas029

I knowww :happydance:

Ugh, My dad just came home from work all pissed off about god knows what and so he takes it out on me by bitching at me that I've had a package waiting for me at the post office for like a week now that I knew NOTHING about and that if I don't get it soon they're going to send it back.. 
I'm like how would I know it's there?! He just goes "Don't you ever check the mail" I'm like no theres nothing ever there for me why would I? then he bitches about how I find my netflix movies and stuff in the mail and it's like yeah? I know when to expect them and what to look for otherwise I don't go through the mail because it's rarely ever anything interesting or for me :shrug:

He's such an asshole.. I was in a really good mood before he came home and was just really happy for once and he just completely ruined it and now I just feel like crying :growlmad:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe what an a-hole


----------



## annawrigley

what are you meant to do on birthing balls? just bounce..? lol xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol thats all I ever did was just bounce.


----------



## annawrigley

seemed to work :winkwink:


----------



## trashit

does it have to be a birthing ball or could you just get one of them gym balls? Theyre the same thing only i know where to get a gym ball from! Im gonna get one tomorrow!


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> like i ask because my cuz told f.o.b not to till im 17 and do u fight with him constently.
> 
> I don't even talk to FOB much these days because he gets on my nerves so much thanks to the hormones so I do what's best for both of us and just try not to talk to much because we just end up fighting or he gets me extremely mad..
> 
> And the other part I'm kinda confused.. They told him not to sign the bc til you're 17?Click to expand...
> 
> they told him not to sign till im 17 meaning that im 14 and wen i have the kid he'll be 18 soClick to expand...
> 
> But you have to do the whole BC thing within a certain time after giving birth you can't put it off 3 yearsClick to expand...

i agree but its 330 am i cant sleep and he wont anwser so im pissed i hate him hes not gettin a 3rd chance


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can get a gym ball Ellie thats what iv got it was a 5er from tesco lol just make sure its anti burst dont want it popping on you :|.. i just bounced on mine or rocked back and forth dno if it helped of not but ui think might have made him drop more :shrug: walking did the trick for me and a kebab pmsl! did both night before long walk and had chippy and next morning it all happened :huh: strange.

Jas.. your waters might not brake just remember that cause mine didnt mine had to be broke for me when i got to hospital but not by like anything women did it when she examined me lol cause they were buldging :|..


----------



## trashit

aww i love your little elephant :)
yehh ive seen one for a fiver in argos or my mate was gonna lend me his but i thought i better check first that theres not something special about birthing balls! I shall try bouncing lol. Yeah i keep being told to walk to help him drop so im trying to for as long as i can hack it ;)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

argh sorry i went offline had internet fault in the area, stupid virgin :) lmao

so ihad nothin else to do but watch a film + try force myself to sleeeep! x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Had my first antenatal appt yesterday :thumbup:
The group was huge and I was due first out of them all!
They were all due early March - late April.
Felt like a massive elephant compared to everyone else. :nope:
Luckily my midwife was the one leading the class cuz i wanted to 
talk to her about my cold any other things. She examined & said it sounds like
LO is getting ready to come and she gives me 1 week at a guess
til she thinks LO will come! Cervix is quite soft :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Emz babe, are you being serious btw about tree trunk legs?! :wacko:
You still look stunning to me! :hugs:

x


----------



## trashit

aww wow i bet your so excited :happydance: go you!
I havent bothered with antenatals bc the ones the mw was telling me to go to didnt even exist :wacko: x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yes i feel like 
minging :(!!!!!
ive even started to put weight on my face.. but i dont eat healthy, i cant do it :( lmao..

aww yay a weeeeek :dust: come on summer brooke!!! :dust:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I know right! :happydance:
Just want her to hurry up and get a wriggle on! :)
Knowing my luck, she'll end up being over due or something
and be real stubborn like her mummy! :haha:

Emz, seriously - you have nothing to worry about :hugs:
Your face and bod look fine! If anything, I'm jealous! Lol.
Your bod looks better than mine whilst your preg than
mine did before I was preg! :rofl:

Ellie, are you kidding me?! A class that didn't even exist?! :saywhat:
Have you spoken to MW about any other antental classes?

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope she comes soon for you Soph :)! 

Ha Emzi its all them big macs :winkwink: made me laugh people sayin to you your guna have a big mac baby :rofl: bless you 
xx


----------



## Jas029

My "Birthing ball" is just a gym excersize ball :blush: All I really do is sit on it maybe bounce alittle or rock on it and stretch parts that I can't easily stretch these days :haha:

Sophie I'm so jealous when they checked my cervix on Thursday when I thought my water broke it was still closed and that's all she said about it :cry:

Also yeah a very small percentage of woman's water breaks on its own..


----------



## Becyboo__x

I thought most peoples broke on there own lol i thought that was the sign of labour starting :haha: but obviously not my waters were proper buldging though they just didnt want to brake on there own lol when they did it was a big relief though but then it hurt 10x more lmao
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Ya, My mom kept telling me my water probs wont break on its own cause none of hers ever did


----------



## Jas029

I think my moms broke with me before contractions started.. I remember her mentioning it broke when she was out digging up flower bulbs in the snow because it snowed like the day before :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I know right! :happydance:
> Just want her to hurry up and get a wriggle on! :)
> Knowing my luck, she'll end up being over due or something
> and be real stubborn like her mummy! :haha:
> 
> Emz, seriously - you have nothing to worry about :hugs:
> Your face and bod look fine! If anything, I'm jealous! Lol.
> Your bod looks better than mine whilst your preg than
> mine did before I was preg! :rofl:
> 
> Ellie, are you kidding me?! A class that didn't even exist?! :saywhat:
> Have you spoken to MW about any other antental classes?
> 
> x

that photos a year old :( LOL! thats why x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Hope she comes soon for you Soph :)!
> 
> Ha Emzi its all them big macs :winkwink: made me laugh people sayin to you your guna have a big mac baby :rofl: bless you
> xx

haha i knoww!! they are creaping up on me :( xx


----------



## cheer253

PreggoEggo said:


> lol thats all I ever did was just bounce.

did the ball rele work and do u have any advice on the fact that my parents dont no im pregnant yet?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

cheer253 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> lol thats all I ever did was just bounce.
> 
> did the ball rele work and do u have any advice on the fact that my parents dont no im pregnant yet?Click to expand...

umm I have no idea if the ball "worked". I think it helped move him lower when it was time for labour.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

so somehow.. people just break there waters naturally like? they dont break all on there own?


----------



## cheer253

PreggoEggo said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> lol thats all I ever did was just bounce.
> 
> did the ball rele work and do u have any advice on the fact that my parents dont no im pregnant yet?Click to expand...
> 
> umm I have no idea if the ball "worked". I think it helped move him lower when it was time for labour.Click to expand...

mmmmmkkkkk i c like im just rele new to this...


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> so somehow.. people just break there waters naturally like? they dont break all on there own?

If they don't break on their own they put this little tool between their fingers and slide it up there and it has a really sharp tip that they just pop it with basically.. they showed us at my class :haha:

Also if my L/O has already dropped what good is the ball doing me? :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> so somehow.. people just break there waters naturally like? they dont break all on there own?
> 
> If they don't break on their own they put this little tool between their fingers and slide it up there and it has a really sharp tip that they just pop it with basically.. they showed us at my class :haha:
> 
> Also if my L/O has already dropped what good is the ball doing me? :haha:Click to expand...

Ohh so like
what does make them pop :S


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas if hes already dropped it might just help put him in the right position for labour it might not help at all i dont know if it does lol walking helped mason drop more then anything . RLT was pointless lol and pinapples,curries.evening primrose capsules and clary sage was lol .. 

The pressure should make your waters go naturally im guessing of the babys head pushing downwards.. spose it might just be if there ready and like ready to burst lol.. but sometimes they just dont :shrug: its confusing lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea, I think walking and bouncing helped my waters break, but I'll never know lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rome has Quintins cord fell off yet?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no. I'm gonna ask his doctor tomorrow about it. lol


----------



## stuffymuffy

Finally got in to see the MW! I wasn't suppose to be able to get in for a few more weeks but got a call that they had an opening today :happydance: Got to see LO :happydance::happydance: He/She is measuring a little small but the sonographer person said that he/she looks perfect. My due date is June 6th. :happydance:
My nephew put a grilled cheese into our scanner about a month ago(he said he wanted to send it to papa in Michigan) and ruined it :dohh: So now way of scanning pics into the laptop :cry: So I'll put scan pictures up when we get a new one, hopefully won't be too long. I tried taking a picture of them with my phone but you couldn't see the name, date and all that. 
Oh and still on team yellow :happydance: It was last minute and my friend couldn't go with me so LO is still a mystery.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh right :) .. i was guna ask my midwife friday aswell lol looks like its coming off slowly i cant wait for it to finally go lol


----------



## Jas029

I honestly don't know if anything made him drop.. He just suddenly did :haha:
Actually he was already down there for the longest time and then suddenly my bump just drops down with him :haha:

Also yay on seeing your L/O again!! :happydance: I miss seeing Riley it's been soo long :cry:
I'll see him for real though in just a few short weeks :cloud9:


----------



## x-dannielle

hey ladies can i join you??

i think probably most definate i'll be a single mummy from saturday.

can i ask you all a question, my OH (well will be ex OH) will be living 3hours away, neither of us drive so what do we do about him seein our daughter? obvisely he wont have a job as hes moving back home. The trainfairs 60pound return which neither of us has...? any ideas? x


----------



## x-dannielle

just read that and thought id add a bit more lol! 
My names Dannielle ive just turnt 17 and my daughter Sienna is 11months old today!!

Me and siennas dad were together fro 4years and as of saturday (when his mum and dad pick him up) i'll be a single mummy! x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg 60pound?
whys he moving??

and course u can join us welcomeee :D im not single buttt i was goin thru rough patches and refuse to leave these


----------



## x-dannielle

yeah he'll be 3hours away.

Its where his parents live and always have but he moved in with me a while ago and now we wont be together obvisely he'll be going back to live with them.
x


----------



## Jas029

Aww big :hugs: to you hun, It must be rough with him moving so far away


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x-dannielle said:


> just read that and thought id add a bit more lol!
> My names Dannielle ive just turnt 17 and my daughter Sienna is 11months old today!!
> 
> Me and siennas dad were together fro 4years and as of saturday (when his mum and dad pick him up) i'll be a single mummy! x

sorry to here things with your FOB aren't working out , welcome.:hugs:


----------



## x-dannielle

we both kind of decided it was for the best.
Although he keeps saying he doesnt want to go, i dont know what i want tbh...i know for a fact if he stays things will just be the same but its gonna be har to see him go


----------



## QuintinsMommy

maybe you guys just need alittle time apart?


----------



## annawrigley

cheer253 said:


> did the ball rele work and do u have any advice on the fact that my parents dont no im pregnant yet?

how far along are you hun? you really should try to tell them asap they can surprise you with how supportive they can be :D also they will have to find out sometime.. :shrug:



stuffymuffy said:


> Finally got in to see the MW! I wasn't suppose to be able to get in for a few more weeks but got a call that they had an opening today :happydance: Got to see LO :happydance::happydance: He/She is measuring a little small but the sonographer person said that he/she looks perfect. My due date is June 6th. :happydance:
> *My nephew put a grilled cheese into our scanner about a month ago(he said he wanted to send it to papa in Michigan) and ruined it * So now way of scanning pics into the laptop :cry: So I'll put scan pictures up when we get a new one, hopefully won't be too long. I tried taking a picture of them with my phone but you couldn't see the name, date and all that.
> Oh and still on team yellow :happydance: It was last minute and my friend couldn't go with me so LO is still a mystery.

yayyy :D and :rofl: @ the bit in bold!! your nephew sounds so cute aha xxx



x-dannielle said:


> hey ladies can i join you??
> 
> i think probably most definate i'll be a single mummy from saturday.
> 
> can i ask you all a question, my OH (well will be ex OH) will be living 3hours away, neither of us drive so what do we do about him seein our daughter? obvisely he wont have a job as hes moving back home. The trainfairs 60pound return which neither of us has...? any ideas? x

course you can :hugs: aw im sorry to hear that are you ok about it? like was it your decision or...? i remember you saying he was a bit useless and you werent sure about being with him which is why i ask. ive no idea about him seeing your daughter if the train fares are so ridiculous. i really dont know what to suggest sorry hun :nope: is he moving back home because you're splitting up or are you splitting up because he's moving? xxx



x-dannielle said:


> just read that and thought id add a bit more lol!
> My names Dannielle ive just turnt 17 and my daughter Sienna is 11months old today!!
> 
> Me and siennas dad were together fro 4years and as of saturday (when his mum and dad pick him up) i'll be a single mummy! x

we know who you are :winkwink: and happy 11 months to sienna you got anything planned for her 1st bday?xxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aww no :(

well the thing to do with his daughter he will + should make all the effort to see her and i hope he does x


----------



## stuffymuffy

x-dannielle said:


> we both kind of decided it was for the best.
> Although he keeps saying he doesnt want to go, i dont know what i want tbh...i know for a fact if he stays things will just be the same but its gonna be har to see him go

:hugs: That's got to be rough!


----------



## annawrigley

im scared i have gum disease :brush::sad2:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Anna why do you think you have gum disease??


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> im scared i have gum disease :brush::sad2:

why?


----------



## annawrigley

cos my gums bleed really bad like every morning when i brush them.. i thought it was normal like in pregnancy and stuff til this advert came on that went "bleeding gums is the leading cause for gum disease" i was like :shock: oh noessss.
off to the dentist on friday :) so hopefully im just being paranoid but we'll see x


----------



## Jas029

Lol bleeding gums is perfectly normal in pregnancy you're probably just paranoid thanks to the pregnancy


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Lol bleeding gums is perfectly normal in pregnancy you're probably just paranoid thanks to the pregnancy

just wait to you guys are moms, lol everything Quintin does I have to call my mom to make sure it's normal.


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Lol bleeding gums is perfectly normal in pregnancy you're probably just paranoid thanks to the pregnancy
> 
> just wait to you guys are moms, lol everything Quintin does I have to call my mom to make sure it's normal.Click to expand...

Lol oh don't worry that will come very soon for me :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> Lol bleeding gums is perfectly normal in pregnancy you're probably just paranoid thanks to the pregnancy

thank god for that! i thought it was... like its not painful or anything :shrug: but that advert got me paranoid lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Lol bleeding gums is perfectly normal in pregnancy you're probably just paranoid thanks to the pregnancy
> 
> just wait to you guys are moms, lol everything Quintin does I have to call my mom to make sure it's normal.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol oh don't worry that will come very soon for me :haha:Click to expand...

hehe, hopefully I will be able to answer some of your question then jas:thumbup:


----------



## trashit

oh no i was thinking the paranoias going to double once bubs is here! Ill probably stay up to ensure hes breathing lol. At least when hes inside me hes all safe, in a way i think ill miss being pregnant, crazy i know.


----------



## trashit

and gum disease is painful! My mum had it, it was really sore! I havent really had the whole bleeding gums thing, i get a tiny bit of blood from one particular bit in my upper gum when i brush sometimes but nothing serious


----------



## trashit

sorry for third post, i keep forgetting things, i made my 'heather and myleene' target today :happydance:


----------



## Gracey&bump

whats a 'heather & myleene' target? :)

& any idea's what i should do about FOB? :/
he's said he wants to be involved with our baby right from a start, but hasnt really showed any intrest until now.
he's also started saying that maybe we should get back together, even though he has a new girlfriend.
but he's said all this to me before & just ended up hurting me. 
im meeting him tonight to talk about it all, should i just see how it goes or keep my guard up abit?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## trashit

id keep your guard up if hes done it before hun, you dont wanna go getting hurt again :hugs:

Heather from eastenders and myleene klass has their very healthy and normal babies at 36 weeks so ive set myself a target lol. Xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

thankyou :)

& aw good luck! :D i cant wait to get to my last box, apparently it flies by. but im so impatient :(
aslong as he/she's healthy :)


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## trashit

ohh dont worry im impatient as you like, i just cant wait for him to be here!!

Oh my days my uncle is SO selfish. I cant stand him. Ive had a rant on here about it before about his stupid dog that stinks and jumps up all over me and scares me to death incase it hurts bubs!! Well not only does he talk to my nanna like a piece of shit, he sleeps through the day at crazy hours bc he works nights so you have to tiptoe around the house, not flush the loo and everyone has to whisper. If you wake him he goes mental. But excuse me he shouldnt have to stay at my nannas at 41 yrs of age, he should own a house not a stupid static caravan! Oh and he comes in at all hours from work shouting his mouth off at the dog but its ok for him to do that bc noone will get him told! Well today my nanna needs milk, and obv with it being slippy outside she cant go with her athritis etc and its not wise for me to go alone incase i slip. Hes sat downstairs on his fat arse, he has a big van and a 4x4, the shop is around the corner WHY CANT HE GO?!?! No fucking reason at all but he wont so shes having to get the neighbour to. Like she has to pay the neighbour to walk his fucking dog because hes too lazy to :growlmad: sorry for BIG rant i just cant stand him AT ALL. xx


----------



## annawrigley

i think you should be wary hun cos it sounds as if hes messed you around alot :growlmad:
but if you think he means it and you want to and everything then go for it :) its good hes saying he want to be there for the baby too, hope its not empty promises :hugs: xx


----------



## annawrigley

oh my god ellie :growlmad: your uncle sounds like such an awful person to live with!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

your uncle sounds like an a-hole.

I love when there is big rants. lol I read them out loud at night when feeding quintin so he heres my voice and it helps keeps me awake .lol


----------



## Gracey&bump

anna: yeah, the empty promises thing is what im worrying about. seen as this time last week i had his girlfriend saying she cant wait to be a mummy to MY baby :|

& ellie: i agree. your uncle sounds so annoying! i feel sorry for you :(

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ellie he sounds like a nob!


----------



## Gracey&bump

eurgh! talking about keeping my guard up, he wont even meet me now! we were supposed to be talking about what he wants to do with the baby, seeing him, coming to scans and all that jazz but now he's decided he cant even meet me for an hour because he wants to spend the night with his mates getting drunk :|

as for all this getting back together stuff, he says he doesnt know what to do because of his new girlfriend, which i'd understand BUT for the last few days he's been saying how much he wishes he never got back with her & wishes he stayed with me.

what is with this boy!? :|

sorry for the rant but i had to get it off my chest.
hmph. :|


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## EmziixBo0o

argh
male species annoy me all together tbh :\


----------



## Gracey&bump

i agree! i dont get why they say one thing when they blatantley mean the opposite but still lead us to believe that they're saying what they mean! if that makes any sense :| haha

guess its my fault for believing him again though. i just thought he might actually step up to being a daddy. obviously i was wrong.


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> argh
> male species annoy me all together tbh :\

agreed:thumbup: other then Quintin and Mason. :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> argh
> male species annoy me all together tbh :\
> 
> agreed:thumbup: other then Quintin and Mason. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lmao!! x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Gracey&bump said:


> i agree! i dont get why they say one thing when they blatantley mean the opposite but still lead us to believe that they're saying what they mean! if that makes any sense :| haha
> 
> guess its my fault for believing him again though. i just thought he might actually step up to being a daddy. obviously i was wrong.
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png

he wil realise in time.
dont even bother getting in touch with him now hun..
jus try and move on..get over him.. and be strong for LO he will soon be runnin back x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so I have this "public health nurse" coming over today at 2, I thought they were to ask questions about babies but my aunt told me they were to check up and make sure you have a clean house and your keeping care of your baby. 
then nurse called me today and shes like "I didn't know you were only 19" and I'm like "uhh well I am?" lol. I hope she's not a bitch cause I'm young.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

omg she said that!

i cried earlier over my mom suggesting i say im homeless toget somewhere to live
cus ill have to live in ahostel :'(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe:( your mom doesn't want you living at home?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

well i think she does yeh, but its the whole babything and me + kie wanting to live together with the baby but id rather be at one of our parents houses :(


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> so I have this "public health nurse" coming over today at 2, I thought they were to ask questions about babies but my aunt told me they were to check up and make sure you have a clean house and your keeping care of your baby.
> then nurse called me today and shes like "I didn't know you were only 19" and I'm like "uhh well I am?" lol. I hope she's not a bitch cause I'm young.

what does it matter if you're "only 19"?! :growlmad:
how'd it go? xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

the amount of milk thats coming out of my boobs.
omg is this even normal!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> so I have this "public health nurse" coming over today at 2, I thought they were to ask questions about babies but my aunt told me they were to check up and make sure you have a clean house and your keeping care of your baby.
> then nurse called me today and shes like "I didn't know you were only 19" and I'm like "uhh well I am?" lol. I hope she's not a bitch cause I'm young.
> 
> what does it matter if you're "only 19"?! :growlmad:
> how'd it go? xxClick to expand...

she comes in about an hour, I know I should of said something like 
her: I didn't know your only 19
me: does that make a difference? 

lol but I never think of the right thing to say till later:dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

did she only ring to say that rome?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> did she only ring to say that rome?

and directions to my apartment. I hope she doesn't stay long I want to take a nap.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> did she only ring to say that rome?
> 
> and directions to my apartment. I hope she doesn't stay long I want to take a nap.Click to expand...

god if she has a problem about u being 19 tel her to come to the UK!


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> the amount of milk thats coming out of my boobs.
> omg is this even normal!

aww wow!! iv not leaked yet :( i dont even know why im jealous haha. just exciting


----------



## cheer253

annawrigley said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> did the ball rele work and do u have any advice on the fact that my parents dont no im pregnant yet?
> 
> how far along are you hun? you really should try to tell them asap they can surprise you with how supportive they can be :D also they will have to find out sometime.. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Finally got in to see the MW! I wasn't suppose to be able to get in for a few more weeks but got a call that they had an opening today :happydance: Got to see LO :happydance::happydance: He/She is measuring a little small but the sonographer person said that he/she looks perfect. My due date is June 6th. :happydance:
> *My nephew put a grilled cheese into our scanner about a month ago(he said he wanted to send it to papa in Michigan) and ruined it * So now way of scanning pics into the laptop :cry: So I'll put scan pictures up when we get a new one, hopefully won't be too long. I tried taking a picture of them with my phone but you couldn't see the name, date and all that.
> Oh and still on team yellow :happydance: It was last minute and my friend couldn't go with me so LO is still a mystery.Click to expand...
> 
> yayyy :D and :rofl: @ the bit in bold!! your nephew sounds so cute aha xxx
> 
> 
> 
> x-dannielle said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies can i join you??
> 
> i think probably most definate i'll be a single mummy from saturday.
> 
> can i ask you all a question, my OH (well will be ex OH) will be living 3hours away, neither of us drive so what do we do about him seein our daughter? obvisely he wont have a job as hes moving back home. The trainfairs 60pound return which neither of us has...? any ideas? xClick to expand...
> 
> course you can :hugs: aw im sorry to hear that are you ok about it? like was it your decision or...? i remember you saying he was a bit useless and you werent sure about being with him which is why i ask. ive no idea about him seeing your daughter if the train fares are so ridiculous. i really dont know what to suggest sorry hun :nope: is he moving back home because you're splitting up or are you splitting up because he's moving? xxx
> 
> 
> 
> x-dannielle said:
> 
> 
> just read that and thought id add a bit more lol!
> My names Dannielle ive just turnt 17 and my daughter Sienna is 11months old today!!
> 
> Me and siennas dad were together fro 4years and as of saturday (when his mum and dad pick him up) i'll be a single mummy! xClick to expand...
> 
> we know who you are :winkwink: and happy 11 months to sienna you got anything planned for her 1st bday?xxxxClick to expand...

i am 4 weeks along...


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> the amount of milk thats coming out of my boobs.
> omg is this even normal!
> 
> aww wow!! iv not leaked yet :( i dont even know why im jealous haha. just excitingClick to expand...

Always bits in my bra and stuff
i feeeeel so abnorrmal!!


----------



## annawrigley

hehe its normal :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i hope so

im 6months saturday ;)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

that nurse came and left a bit annoying,
she asked if she could send someone every week. and I was like "no way"
then she tried every two weeks, and I'm like "3 weeks? " lol
I still don't want someone coming every 3 weeks. grr.


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> the amount of milk thats coming out of my boobs.
> omg is this even normal!
> 
> aww wow!! iv not leaked yet :( i dont even know why im jealous haha. just excitingClick to expand...

I'm kinda jealous too! I never leaked :cry:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> that nurse came and left a bit annoying,
> she asked if she could send someone every week. and I was like "no way"
> then she tried every two weeks, and I'm like "3 weeks? " lol
> I still don't want someone coming every 3 weeks. grr.

For what reason? :wacko:

Does she think you're an unfit mother or what?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

wana go on chat anybody im so pissin bored!

trying to make a list of baby things..
and ticking stuff off that ive got..
now my minds blank! aha x


----------



## lissa

awww grace ur FOB is the same as myn everyfin u have said i have now lernt to leave him n now he fones me lol hope everyfin gets better 4 u hun xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> that nurse came and left a bit annoying,
> she asked if she could send someone every week. and I was like "no way"
> then she tried every two weeks, and I'm like "3 weeks? " lol
> I still don't want someone coming every 3 weeks. grr.
> 
> For what reason? :wacko:
> 
> Does she think you're an unfit mother or what?Click to expand...

no idea, shes like "wow you seem to know alot about babies " and " you don't seem stressed out"
so I hope she doesnt think I'm unfit.
she said I can tell them anytime to stop coming, so maybe next time :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> that nurse came and left a bit annoying,
> she asked if she could send someone every week. and I was like "no way"
> then she tried every two weeks, and I'm like "3 weeks? " lol
> I still don't want someone coming every 3 weeks. grr.
> 
> For what reason? :wacko:
> 
> Does she think you're an unfit mother or what?Click to expand...

WHATT!!

maybe its because she was like "didnt no u was 19!"
bet thats why!
stupid cowwww
ill have her for u rome! :growlmad:


----------



## Gracey&bump

so i met him & everything came flooding back, like how much i still love him :(
& he was fine with me, it was like it was when we were together, he was even so excited about the baby, he took a scan picture and everything.
then an hour later he texts me, telling me ive fucked up his life and he wants me to get rid of my baby.
i cant stop crying! how do you girls stay so strong? :(

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Gracey&bump said:


> so i met him & everything came flooding back, like how much i still love him :(
> & he was fine with me, it was like it was when we were together, he was even so excited about the baby, he took a scan picture and everything.
> then an hour later he texts me, telling me ive fucked up his life and he wants me to get rid of my baby.
> i cant stop crying! how do you girls stay so strong? :(
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png

honestly u need to get over the worse.. then u will be okay!!
these girls are strong arnt they <3

because u have to .. LO keeps u going!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> the amount of milk thats coming out of my boobs.
> omg is this even normal!
> 
> aww wow!! iv not leaked yet :( i dont even know why im jealous haha. just exciting Click to expand...
> 
> I'm kinda jealous too! I never leaked :cry:Click to expand...


Its groce jas :(
i think i need breastpads.. ewww


----------



## stuffymuffy

Gracey&bump said:


> so i met him & everything came flooding back, like how much i still love him :(
> & he was fine with me, it was like it was when we were together, he was even so excited about the baby, he took a scan picture and everything.
> then an hour later he texts me, telling me ive fucked up his life and he wants me to get rid of my baby.
> i cant stop crying! how do you girls stay so strong? :(
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png

Awww hun :hugs: I know how you feel, I see FOB in school everyday and everytime I see him I get that same rush of feelings :cry: He sounds like an real jerk to say that though:growlmad: Guys make no sense a majority of the time. You'll get through this, and you'll be an awesome mum wether he comes around or not.


----------



## annawrigley

Gracey&bump said:


> so i met him & everything came flooding back, like how much i still love him :(
> & he was fine with me, it was like it was when we were together, he was even so excited about the baby, he took a scan picture and everything.
> then an hour later he texts me, telling me ive fucked up his life and he wants me to get rid of my baby.
> i cant stop crying! how do you girls stay so strong? :(

im really taken aback hun thats so horrible of him you poor thing :(
btw love if you want your ticker to come up without you pasting it every time you post, go to User CP on the top purple bar, then edit signature on the left and paste it in there :D
tell me to shurrup if you already knew that :D xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

i doubt he'll come around, this isnt the first time he's messed me about.
but now i feel 1000 times more protective over LO. the thought that he could even suggest it makes me so mad, especially after everything.

sorry for how much ive spoken about this today, i just need to get it off my chest.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png


----------



## Gracey&bump

anna: i didnt already know that, ive been trying to figure it out for ages! thankyou :)

& yeah, you'll all just have to teach me how you stay so strong :) ha


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Gracey&bump said:


> i doubt he'll come around, this isnt the first time he's messed me about.
> but now i feel 1000 times more protective over LO. the thought that he could even suggest it makes me so mad, especially after everything.
> 
> sorry for how much ive spoken about this today, i just need to get it off my chest.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev211pr___.png

Were here 2 listen, give advice ect..
my OH wanted me 2 abort..
even finished it and stuff
they go off the rails.. they really really do.. but leave him 4 abit he willlll be back around i can promise u that! kieran did! now hes realised how much of a dikhed hes treated me the past 5 months.. better while im pregnant than when the babys here.. my friend had her baby indecember + is going thru it all with her OH now.. they have finished.. shes moved out and evryfink .. let ur LO keep u goin hun u can do it x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmao anna u made her get rid of her ticker :o hahahha tut tut  x


----------



## annawrigley

i know i killed it! :shock:


----------



## Gracey&bump

oh no, ive still got it, i think :S just had to do that thing so i dont have to keep pasting it :)

but he wont even reply to me now. & his new gf's started all the 'stupid irrisponsible slag' comments, you know the really original insults...ha :/


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> i know i killed it! :shock:

Hahah
its came back alive now ;)


----------



## annawrigley

Gracey&bump said:


> oh no, ive still got it, i think :S just had to do that thing so i dont have to keep pasting it :)
> 
> but he wont even reply to me now. & his new gf's started all the 'stupid irrisponsible slag' comments, you know the really original insults...ha :/

wooo it worked :happydance:
ugh what a bitch!! :growlmad: none of her business stupid girl x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Gracey&bump said:


> oh no, ive still got it, i think :S just had to do that thing so i dont have to keep pasting it :)
> 
> but he wont even reply to me now. & his new gf's started all the 'stupid irrisponsible slag' comments, you know the really original insults...ha :/

aww how old r u hun xx


----------



## lissa

awww chick 
thats horrible u will be fyn i promise its hard i no but go out with ur gurls as much as u can and try an enjoy yourself sounds silly but it does help xxxxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

i know, but she seems to think everything involves her. they've only been together a few weeks! although he did go out with her before me, then cheated on me with her...

& im 16, i'll be 17 when LO's born :)

Lissa:it doesnt sound silly, but yeah it is really hard. luckily ive got some really amazing friends to stand by me.


----------



## cheer253

how old is everyone because i feel that im the youngest one here i just turned 14 jan 21st jw tho cuz i hate feeling so young and expecially with this...


----------



## EmziixBo0o

jas is 14 too :) <3

aww ill be 19 in 2 weeks :(


----------



## annawrigley

i got pregnant when i was 16, am 17 now x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Grr i feel so irritated tonightt! idk whats wrong with me i feel so weird!
anybody feeeling the chatroom tonightt yet :(


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> Grr i feel so irritated tonightt! idk whats wrong with me i feel so weird!
> anybody feeeling the chatroom tonightt yet :(

i'll come innn :thumbup:
pregnancy?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> i got pregnant when i was 16, am 17 now x

Anna i love ur bump
i hope i get a nicee bump like that!


----------



## Gracey&bump

why are you sad about being 19? i'd be happy! :) haha

& anna i love the name Noah! its so cute :)
im thinking maybe oscar for a boy. although im abit worried that oscar only works for a baby & an old man :/ haha


----------



## cheer253

EmziixBo0o said:


> jas is 14 too :) <3
> 
> aww ill be 19 in 2 weeks :(

do u have ne clue wen she turns 15? i no her f.o.b is older than mine cuz mine turns 18 in like 2 months..


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yeahhhh anna pregnancy
sorry laptops duin my head in x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

cheer253 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> jas is 14 too :) <3
> 
> aww ill be 19 in 2 weeks :(
> 
> do u have ne clue wen she turns 15? i no her f.o.b is older than mine cuz mine turns 18 in like 2 months..Click to expand...

not sure hun x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Gracey&bump said:


> why are you sad about being 19? i'd be happy! :) haha
> 
> & anna i love the name Noah! its so cute :)
> im thinking maybe oscar for a boy. although im abit worried that oscar only works for a baby & an old man :/ haha

ahah cus ive enjoyed bein 18! i refuse 2 grow up tho..
best time ive ever had being 18!


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i got pregnant when i was 16, am 17 now x
> 
> Anna i love ur bump
> i hope i get a nicee bump like that!Click to expand...

aw thanks hun :flower: everyone on here is so nice about it and i never got why cos to me its just a bump :rofl:



Gracey&bump said:


> & anna i love the name Noah! its so cute :)
> im thinking maybe oscar for a boy. although im abit worried that oscar only works for a baby & an old man :/ haha

thanks! :cloud9: i looove oscar but FOB said no :( way back when this discussion came up xD also my best friend has "dibbsed" it and kept being like YOU CANT HAVE OSCAR ITS MY NAME. i know i shouldnt care cos shes not the one who's pregnant but it kinda put me off using it :p



cheer253 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> jas is 14 too :) <3
> 
> aww ill be 19 in 2 weeks :(
> 
> do u have ne clue wen she turns 15? i no her f.o.b is older than mine cuz mine turns 18 in like 2 months..Click to expand...

no idea sorry, i think shes a little older than you though cos she was 14 when i first came on here.. i think!

jas ears burning yet? :rofl:


----------



## Gracey&bump

haha yeah i love it too :) i havent even thought of girls names yet :(

where did you get all of your other tickers btw? i think mines looking abit bare


----------



## cheer253

yea it dont matter at all lol i just find it kinda fummy how all ur parents are ok with this were they at first??? how long did it take them to be ok with it???


----------



## Gracey&bump

oh trust me, my mum isnt okay with it! i literally have no support. its great :)...
:| :(


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> oh trust me, my mum isnt okay with it! i literally have no support. its great :)...
> :| :(

thats nice to no it rele is no sacasm in this but like i havent told my mom but i think she nos becuz she wont talk to me and wen she does she critizing my weight.. so yea but i think the only support i have is my cousin and f.o.b like no one else nos yet either like i have a bunch of friends that no becuz of cheer and like only one still talks to me... :cry:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Gracey&bump said:


> haha yeah i love it too :) i havent even thought of girls names yet :(
> 
> where did you get all of your other tickers btw? i think mines looking abit bare

awww
click on my other ticker if thats the one u want..
and u have to scroll down and click for the more advanced i think it is x


----------



## annawrigley

Gracey&bump said:


> haha yeah i love it too :) i havent even thought of girls names yet :(
> 
> where did you get all of your other tickers btw? i think mines looking abit bare

lilypie.com :) thebump.com have some cute ones too x


----------



## Gracey&bump

thankyou :) i'll try them


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annas left me :(


----------



## lissa

Gracey&bump said:


> i know, but she seems to think everything involves her. they've only been together a few weeks! although he did go out with her before me, then cheated on me with her...
> 
> & im 16, i'll be 17 when LO's born :)
> 
> Lissa:it doesnt sound silly, but yeah it is really hard. luckily ive got some really amazing friends to stand by me.

i am 18 will be 19 wen the LO is born :)
gracy my FOB's girlfriend does the same and when she doesnt get her own way she says that he isnt allowed too speak 2 me he had made a fake facebook so he can talk to me sadd ay lol yer they were together b4 he got with me and now he went running back to her 
glad you got good friends around you 
xxxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rome.. you have to have someone come see you every now and again.. i have to have a health visitor come see me every 2/3 weeks to check everythings okay and to weigh mason and basically write in my notes that iv got on progress etc and if i have any problems or concerns.. There ment to stay in contact till your child is like 5 years old but they stop coming round after the first month usually .. but you can ring them and everything if you need anything or advice.. I dont know who itll be in US thats ment to do it all or if its even the same lol but thats how it is in my area .. im just glad my health visitor is nice lol but they dont think your unfit they just have to do it "/ but i think most people think teens arent as good as older people with babies but its all bollox lol

xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

beccy
rome
the chatter boxes want u in chatroom
pregnancy one  cus its now ours <3 muaha


----------



## Jas029

Finally got all caught up :shock:

I turned 14 in november.. (So yeah I conceived at 13):blush:

I'm so popular you all just talk about me while I'm gone :cloud9: :haha:


Wait why would my ears be burning? :shock:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha jas
cus people was talking about u.. thats what burning ears are for normally


----------



## Jas029

Ohh.. More English terms I don't know :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hehe jas <3 its why i love ya :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Rome.. you have to have someone come see you every now and again.. i have to have a health visitor come see me every 2/3 weeks to check everythings okay and to weigh mason and basically write in my notes that iv got on progress etc and if i have any problems or concerns.. There ment to stay in contact till your child is like 5 years old but they stop coming round after the first month usually .. but you can ring them and everything if you need anything or advice.. I dont know who itll be in US thats ment to do it all or if its even the same lol but thats how it is in my area .. im just glad my health visitor is nice lol but they dont think your unfit they just have to do it "/ but i think most people think teens arent as good as older people with babies but its all bollox lol
> 
> xx

yea, Normalcy no one comes to your house to check up on you here, the lady said it's for people 24 and under. She didn't weigh him or anything, just snooped around my house, and asked me questions then gave me a few booklets of information.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh right i duno about the age i was thinking im sure older people dont get like people bugging them all time "/ .. I cant wait till they dont come anymore tbh they end up being dead nosey i think but my health visitor just told me if im ever busy when she wants to come i can tell her and she wont come lol so spose thats not too bad. But ill have loads questions to ask i think theres always something popping up i need to talk about now lol. Im not sure when they get weighed first time :shrug: my friends sisters baby is like 4 days older then Mason and she got weighed at 9days old so i think wednesday Masons guna get weighed but then again im not sure if iv got to go to go somewhere but i cant really get places at min lol. Thats all i ever get aswell loads of booklets i dont tend to read them cause there usually full of crap lol.

Im going insane about all forms to fill out aswell .. cause iv got to get him registered still yet cause they cant get me in the place cause theres a backlog of deaths from christmas and new year mostly old people or something they said and they need sorting cause you only have a week to do that. But iv got like 6 weeks to do birth one. So i cant get in till after 10th feb im abit angry cause i cant send my child benefit form off cause i need the birth certificate to send off with it :(! and if i dont send my child benefit thing off my healthy start vouchers not come through to help me with formula milk .. its pathetic!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Jas029 said:


> Finally got all caught up :shock:
> 
> I turned 14 in november.. (So yeah I conceived at 13):blush:
> 
> I'm so popular you all just talk about me while I'm gone :cloud9: :haha:
> 
> 
> *Wait why would my ears be burning?* :shock:

:rofl: Awwwh, Jas you actually made me laugh out loud!
Bless your little cotton socks!
Damn our English phrases ehh? :haha:

Little man still holding on in there is he? :)

I'm bored of being preg nowww...
Don't get me wrong, I want princess to be healthy and grow
for as long as she needs to but geeze, pregnancy is such a 
loooonnnnnggggggg time!! :haha:

________________________________________________________________

Anna, I've got bump envy! :growlmad::haha:
Yours is so round and perfect! :thumbup:
Little Noah doing okay? :)

Not too long now until each of us have our LO's here with us
in our arms. Regular STM last EDD is in June - I think.... :shrug:
June really isn't that far away either! :) x


----------



## Gracey&bump

End of July for me :( 
but im excited for all of you! :) even if i am abit jealous haha


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Oh right i duno about the age i was thinking im sure older people dont get like people bugging them all time "/ .. I cant wait till they dont come anymore tbh they end up being dead nosey i think but my health visitor just told me if im ever busy when she wants to come i can tell her and she wont come lol so spose thats not too bad. But ill have loads questions to ask i think theres always something popping up i need to talk about now lol. Im not sure when they get weighed first time :shrug: my friends sisters baby is like 4 days older then Mason and she got weighed at 9days old so i think wednesday Masons guna get weighed but then again im not sure if iv got to go to go somewhere but i cant really get places at min lol. Thats all i ever get aswell loads of booklets i dont tend to read them cause there usually full of crap lol.
> 
> Im going insane about all forms to fill out aswell .. cause iv got to get him registered still yet cause they cant get me in the place cause theres a backlog of deaths from christmas and new year mostly old people or something they said and they need sorting cause you only have a week to do that. But iv got like 6 weeks to do birth one. So i cant get in till after 10th feb im abit angry cause i cant send my child benefit form off cause i need the birth certificate to send off with it :(! and if i dont send my child benefit thing off my healthy start vouchers not come through to help me with formula milk .. its pathetic!

i agree with the booklets! does my head inn


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> Finally got all caught up :shock:
> 
> I turned 14 in november.. (So yeah I conceived at 13):blush:
> 
> I'm so popular you all just talk about me while I'm gone :cloud9: :haha:
> 
> 
> Wait why would my ears be burning? :shock:

at least i no im not the only..


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i REALLYY want to go swimming :(


----------



## Gracey&bump

cheer253 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got all caught up :shock:
> 
> I turned 14 in november.. (So yeah I conceived at 13):blush:
> 
> I'm so popular you all just talk about me while I'm gone :cloud9: :haha:
> 
> 
> Wait why would my ears be burning? :shock:
> 
> at least i no im not the only..Click to expand...

sorry for being nosey hun, but have you told your parents yet?


----------



## Gracey&bump

EmziixBo0o said:


> i REALLYY want to go swimming :(

thats so weird! i just though that after seeing all the swimming threads! :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Gracey&bump said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> i REALLYY want to go swimming :(
> 
> thats so weird! i just though that after seeing all the swimming threads! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ive wanted to for ages
my pregnant friend was onabout it.. but she never gets in touch! i dont want to go on my own.. i want to go tomorrow, cus im getting my hair done sunday dont want the chlorine to strip my colour out.. red fades too quick as it iss!x


----------



## Gracey&bump

tell me about it. my reds practically all gone just after 3months :(
& i really want to go, but im not sure if my tiny bump looks like a baby bump or just looks like ive let myself go lol. so im abit self concious! haha :/


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got all caught up :shock:
> 
> I turned 14 in november.. (So yeah I conceived at 13):blush:
> 
> I'm so popular you all just talk about me while I'm gone :cloud9: :haha:
> 
> 
> Wait why would my ears be burning? :shock:
> 
> at least i no im not the only..Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for being nosey hun, but have you told your parents yet?Click to expand...

ha no not yet me and f.o.b are going slowly by tellin my cousin in like 2days then his mom then my parents :'( ayyy...
my mother just scarres me like we were watching a show last night and there was a 15 yr old pregnant and shes like stupid 15 yr old how the hell could someone get pregnant at that age its sickning


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Gracey&bump said:


> tell me about it. my reds practically all gone just after 3months :(
> & i really want to go, but im not sure if my tiny bump looks like a baby bump or just looks like ive let myself go lol. so im abit self concious! haha :/

lmao
i need a tankini lmao
and im so pale its unreal
ill look a rightt pig lmaoo


----------



## cheer253

EmziixBo0o said:


> i REALLYY want to go swimming :(

omg so do i but none of my friends like to swim errr...


----------



## Gracey&bump

cheer253 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got all caught up :shock:
> 
> I turned 14 in november.. (So yeah I conceived at 13):blush:
> 
> I'm so popular you all just talk about me while I'm gone :cloud9: :haha:
> 
> 
> Wait why would my ears be burning? :shock:
> 
> at least i no im not the only..Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for being nosey hun, but have you told your parents yet?Click to expand...
> 
> ha no not yet me and f.o.b are going slowly by tellin my cousin in like 2days then his mom then my parents :'( ayyy...
> my mother just scarres me like we were watching a show last night and there was a 15 yr old pregnant and shes like *stupid 15 yr old how the hell could someone get pregnant at that age its sickning*Click to expand...

atleast you're telling her, try not to get to worried about it.
my nan said something like that, although she doesnt know im pregnant yet & my mum (who knows) agreed! she even saw my scan picture and gave me a lecture on babies having babies :|
:hugs:


----------



## Gracey&bump

EmziixBo0o said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> tell me about it. my reds practically all gone just after 3months :(
> & i really want to go, but im not sure if my tiny bump looks like a baby bump or just looks like ive let myself go lol. so im abit self concious! haha :/
> 
> lmao
> i need a tankini lmao
> and im so pale its unreal
> ill look a rightt pig lmaooClick to expand...

i need to get one of them to hide my 'potbelly' :thumbup:
& trust me im so pale i look dead!

i think you can get those 'magic' bikini bottoms though that go up really high to hide your belly, like control pants. might give them a try :L


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got all caught up :shock:
> 
> I turned 14 in november.. (So yeah I conceived at 13):blush:
> 
> I'm so popular you all just talk about me while I'm gone :cloud9: :haha:
> 
> 
> Wait why would my ears be burning? :shock:
> 
> at least i no im not the only..Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for being nosey hun, but have you told your parents yet?Click to expand...
> 
> ha no not yet me and f.o.b are going slowly by tellin my cousin in like 2days then his mom then my parents :'( ayyy...
> my mother just scarres me like we were watching a show last night and there was a 15 yr old pregnant and shes like *stupid 15 yr old how the hell could someone get pregnant at that age its sickning*Click to expand...
> 
> atleast you're telling her, try not to get to worried about it.
> my nan said something like that, although she doesnt know im pregnant yet & my mum (who knows) agreed! she even saw my scan picture and gave me a lecture on babies having babies :|
> :hugs:Click to expand...

yea everyones says its good but honestly ill have to tell my dad but i dont want him to be there wen f.o.b and i tell my mom because my dad will flip out its bad enough he has to got though alot meaning hes still having surgreys from 2 yrs ago after being electricuted i mean hes not every stable and meaning f.o.b is almost 18 he wont like that at all... im rele scared... But im sure that'll they'll learn to deal with it and see that its a blessing im sure they'll all love and care for it besides my lil 11 year old brother he will be ticked meaning the attention wont be on him meaning at te moment hes the baby of the family.. :( but i dont rele care if i have no support from my parents i no i have my cousin and my friends...


----------



## Gracey&bump

its good that your cousins & friends will support you :)
is FOB standing by you?


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> its good that your cousins & friends will support you :)
> is FOB standing by you?

as far as i no he is but things can change in a heart beat.. like im rele rele worried he will because hes leaving for texas for 2 weeks in march.. and like visiting family and ex.. :wacko: i rele dont like that idea at all,but im not going to agrue with it like he'll probally get anoyed with me cuz i'll text im constently but to tell u the truth i rele dont trust him..:blush: hahaha but wat ever i'll deal with it as long as he dont plan to move there.. lol but his best bet is not to leave and bail meaning he'll be 18 before the baby arives...:baby:


----------



## Gracey&bump

cheer253 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> its good that your cousins & friends will support you :)
> is FOB standing by you?
> 
> *as far as i no he is but things can change in a heart beat*.. like im rele rele worried he will because hes leaving for texas for 2 weeks in march.. and like visiting family and ex.. :wacko: i rele dont like that idea at all,but im not going to agrue with it like he'll probally get anoyed with me cuz i'll text im constently but to tell u the truth i rele dont trust him..:blush: hahaha but wat ever i'll deal with it as long as he dont plan to move there.. lol but his best bet is not to leave and bail meaning he'll be 18 before the baby arives...:baby:Click to expand...

i know what you mean. i met FOB last night, when i saw him he was really excited about the baby and for days before then he'd been texting me saying how happy he is. an hour after meeting him i get a text saying i should of got rid & ive fucked his life up & he never wants to see me again. :growlmad: & if you dont trust him, id make sure he;s always supervised if he does decide to see LO.


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> its good that your cousins & friends will support you :)
> is FOB standing by you?
> 
> *as far as i no he is but things can change in a heart beat*.. like im rele rele worried he will because hes leaving for texas for 2 weeks in march.. and like visiting family and ex.. :wacko: i rele dont like that idea at all,but im not going to agrue with it like he'll probally get anoyed with me cuz i'll text im constently but to tell u the truth i rele dont trust him..:blush: hahaha but wat ever i'll deal with it as long as he dont plan to move there.. lol but his best bet is not to leave and bail meaning he'll be 18 before the baby arives...:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> i know what you mean. i met FOB last night, when i saw him he was really excited about the baby and for days before then he'd been texting me saying how happy he is. an hour after meeting him i get a text saying i should of got rid & ive fucked his life up & he never wants to see me again. :growlmad: & if you dont trust him, id make sure he;s always supervised if he does decide to see LO.Click to expand...

yea i no.. lol but im rele sorry bout ur jerk of a FOB but i'd have to say my FOB isnt much differant like monday night he texted me saying how i should come to him and say can u tell im pregnant and or have the kid then come to him and say i have a kid its urs... honestly he didnt believe me, but then that night i stayed up crying. then i texted him and was like hey and he said sorry im like 4 wat hes like last night i said im gettin use to it he said well i dont want this for u or our child im like well u dont believe im pregnant so idc so he messaged back,give me time. I believe you. I'm just not ready yet. I need time. = / i'm so sorry = ( give me another chance i'll be the guy you want and need. so we have our days.. but i no im rele young compared to most people besides jas but im here if u need someone to talk to... :hugs:


----------



## Gracey&bump

cheer253 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> its good that your cousins & friends will support you :)
> is FOB standing by you?
> 
> *as far as i no he is but things can change in a heart beat*.. like im rele rele worried he will because hes leaving for texas for 2 weeks in march.. and like visiting family and ex.. :wacko: i rele dont like that idea at all,but im not going to agrue with it like he'll probally get anoyed with me cuz i'll text im constently but to tell u the truth i rele dont trust him..:blush: hahaha but wat ever i'll deal with it as long as he dont plan to move there.. lol but his best bet is not to leave and bail meaning he'll be 18 before the baby arives...:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> i know what you mean. i met FOB last night, when i saw him he was really excited about the baby and for days before then he'd been texting me saying how happy he is. an hour after meeting him i get a text saying i should of got rid & ive fucked his life up & he never wants to see me again. :growlmad: & if you dont trust him, id make sure he;s always supervised if he does decide to see LO.Click to expand...
> 
> yea i no.. lol but im rele sorry bout ur jerk of a FOB but i'd have to say my FOB isnt much differant like monday night he texted me saying how i should come to him and say can u tell im pregnant and or have the kid then come to him and say i have a kid its urs... honestly he didnt believe me, but then that night i stayed up crying. then i texted him and was like hey and he said sorry im like 4 wat hes like last night i said im gettin use to it he said well i dont want this for u or our child im like well u dont believe im pregnant so idc so he messaged back,give me time. I believe you. I'm just not ready yet. I need time. = / i'm so sorry = ( give me another chance i'll be the guy you want and need. so we have our days.. but i no im rele young compared to most people besides jas but im here if u need someone to talk to... :hugs:Click to expand...

your FOB sounds confusing, too many mixed messages.
tbh i think im better without mine especially if he messes the baby around as much as he messes me around. atleast i'll get my LO all to myself :) :thumbup:
& dont worry about your age. no ones going to judge you, everyones here for support :)


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> its good that your cousins & friends will support you :)
> is FOB standing by you?
> 
> *as far as i no he is but things can change in a heart beat*.. like im rele rele worried he will because hes leaving for texas for 2 weeks in march.. and like visiting family and ex.. :wacko: i rele dont like that idea at all,but im not going to agrue with it like he'll probally get anoyed with me cuz i'll text im constently but to tell u the truth i rele dont trust him..:blush: hahaha but wat ever i'll deal with it as long as he dont plan to move there.. lol but his best bet is not to leave and bail meaning he'll be 18 before the baby arives...:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> i know what you mean. i met FOB last night, when i saw him he was really excited about the baby and for days before then he'd been texting me saying how happy he is. an hour after meeting him i get a text saying i should of got rid & ive fucked his life up & he never wants to see me again. :growlmad: & if you dont trust him, id make sure he;s always supervised if he does decide to see LO.Click to expand...
> 
> yea i no.. lol but im rele sorry bout ur jerk of a FOB but i'd have to say my FOB isnt much differant like monday night he texted me saying how i should come to him and say can u tell im pregnant and or have the kid then come to him and say i have a kid its urs... honestly he didnt believe me, but then that night i stayed up crying. then i texted him and was like hey and he said sorry im like 4 wat hes like last night i said im gettin use to it he said well i dont want this for u or our child im like well u dont believe im pregnant so idc so he messaged back,give me time. I believe you. I'm just not ready yet. I need time. = / i'm so sorry = ( give me another chance i'll be the guy you want and need. so we have our days.. but i no im rele young compared to most people besides jas but im here if u need someone to talk to... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> your FOB sounds confusing, too many mixed messages.
> tbh i think im better without mine especially if he messes the baby around as much as he messes me around. atleast i'll get my LO all to myself :) :thumbup:
> & dont worry about your age. no ones going to judge you, everyones here for support :)Click to expand...

i didnt think anyone would judge me,but im just saying im always here with open ears... lol!! but i no hes very confusing but i dont think i'll get to see him for like 2 days because were suppost to be gettin 10 in of snow im kinda glad im not very far along at the moment because of the snow but im rele going to hate being stuck in the house :( lol
so i might be just tellin my parents myself meaning ill be locked in the house with them...


----------



## Gracey&bump

thankyou :)
& yeah i know i hate being stuck in the house. but its happened alot lately. i got kicked out of sixth form for being pregnant & cant start college til september. all my friends are in sixth form or work & the ones that arent dont speak to me much now im pregnant.

you'll find your spending half your time on here :thumbup: thats what happend with me haha


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> thankyou :)
> & yeah i know i hate being stuck in the house. but its happened alot lately. i got kicked out of sixth form for being pregnant & cant start college til september. all my friends are in sixth form or work & the ones that arent dont speak to me much now im pregnant.
> 
> you'll find your spending half your time on here :thumbup: thats what happend with me haha

yea but im finding it kinda helpful that i found this website i mean i feel i have way more supprt than ill get from family and friends... i love it here no one judges u... lol.. but i will only have to friends after all of this ill have my friends emily and mckayla everyone else arent as close as them either and i love them to death they r the greatest emily is the only one that nos tho.. :/ but that was my chose... !!
U


----------



## Gracey&bump

yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
> at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)

yea i always throw it in my FOB's face that if he dont take care of it i have tons of guys that would love to be the father of my baby event hough its not theirs.. so every time i say that he shuts up and appoligizes because he wants to be there but hes scared.. hes always been afraid of my dad and my dad has threatned him if he had sex with me that he wouldkill him so i think he's just worried... :nope:


----------



## Gracey&bump

cheer253 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
> at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)
> 
> yea i always throw it in my FOB's face that if he dont take care of it i have tons of guys that would love to be the father of my baby event hough its not theirs.. so every time i say that he shuts up and appoligizes because he wants to be there but hes scared.. hes always been afraid of my dad and my dad has threatned him if he had sex with me that he wouldkill him so i think he's just worried... :nope:Click to expand...

yeah i can see why he's worried, but atleast he wants to face upto his responsibilities, unlike some other 18year old boys i know :growlmad: just explain to your dad that you know you didnt plan your baby but you're both doing things the responsible way by facing upto it & not running away.


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
> at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)
> 
> yea i always throw it in my FOB's face that if he dont take care of it i have tons of guys that would love to be the father of my baby event hough its not theirs.. so every time i say that he shuts up and appoligizes because he wants to be there but hes scared.. hes always been afraid of my dad and my dad has threatned him if he had sex with me that he wouldkill him so i think he's just worried... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i can see why he's worried, but atleast he wants to face upto his responsibilities, unlike some other 18year old boys i know :growlmad: just explain to your dad that you know you didnt plan your baby but you're both doing things the responsible way by facing upto it & not running away.Click to expand...

yea thats probally wat i'll say like honestly i love my FOB but he still isn't over his ex completely even though we've been talking for a yr but have intimite relations for 4.5 months so.. idk


----------



## Gracey&bump

cheer253 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
> at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)
> 
> yea i always throw it in my FOB's face that if he dont take care of it i have tons of guys that would love to be the father of my baby event hough its not theirs.. so every time i say that he shuts up and appoligizes because he wants to be there but hes scared.. hes always been afraid of my dad and my dad has threatned him if he had sex with me that he wouldkill him so i think he's just worried... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i can see why he's worried, but atleast he wants to face upto his responsibilities, unlike some other 18year old boys i know :growlmad: just explain to your dad that you know you didnt plan your baby but you're both doing things the responsible way by facing upto it & not running away.Click to expand...
> 
> yea thats probally wat i'll say like honestly i love my FOB but he still isn't over his ex completely even though we've been talking for a yr but have intimite relations for 4.5 months so.. idkClick to expand...


:hugs: i know its hard. i still love my FOB even though he constantly treats me like shit. but stay strong hun :) atleast he's sticking by you :)


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
> at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)
> 
> yea i always throw it in my FOB's face that if he dont take care of it i have tons of guys that would love to be the father of my baby event hough its not theirs.. so every time i say that he shuts up and appoligizes because he wants to be there but hes scared.. hes always been afraid of my dad and my dad has threatned him if he had sex with me that he wouldkill him so i think he's just worried... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i can see why he's worried, but atleast he wants to face upto his responsibilities, unlike some other 18year old boys i know :growlmad: just explain to your dad that you know you didnt plan your baby but you're both doing things the responsible way by facing upto it & not running away.Click to expand...
> 
> yea thats probally wat i'll say like honestly i love my FOB but he still isn't over his ex completely even though we've been talking for a yr but have intimite relations for 4.5 months so.. idkClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: i know its hard. i still love my FOB even though he constantly treats me like shit. but stay strong hun :) atleast he's sticking by you :)Click to expand...

but now that im thinking bout it i dont think he even nos how i rele feel about him ive never came out and said i love u but u'd think he'd just no but he dont. Im hoping having this kid together will bring us closer because my cousin wants to get pictures of mommy and daddy together with bump lol so... yea just high hopes always. and ur FOB im sure he'll come around he just isnt ready yet.. :)


----------



## Gracey&bump

cheer253 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
> at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)
> 
> yea i always throw it in my FOB's face that if he dont take care of it i have tons of guys that would love to be the father of my baby event hough its not theirs.. so every time i say that he shuts up and appoligizes because he wants to be there but hes scared.. hes always been afraid of my dad and my dad has threatned him if he had sex with me that he wouldkill him so i think he's just worried... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i can see why he's worried, but atleast he wants to face upto his responsibilities, unlike some other 18year old boys i know :growlmad: just explain to your dad that you know you didnt plan your baby but you're both doing things the responsible way by facing upto it & not running away.Click to expand...
> 
> yea thats probally wat i'll say like honestly i love my FOB but he still isn't over his ex completely even though we've been talking for a yr but have intimite relations for 4.5 months so.. idkClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: i know its hard. i still love my FOB even though he constantly treats me like shit. but stay strong hun :) atleast he's sticking by you :)Click to expand...
> 
> but now that im thinking bout it i dont think he even nos how i rele feel about him ive never came out and said i love u but u'd think he'd just no but he dont. Im hoping having this kid together will bring us closer because my cousin wants to get pictures of mommy and daddy together with bump lol so... yea just high hopes always. and ur FOB im sure he'll come around he just isnt ready yet.. :)Click to expand...

i doubt i'll have any luck with my FOB, especially not with his new gf. but aslong as theymake eachother happy :)
& aw hun, i hope it works out for you two. howcome you wont tell him how you feel? :hugs:


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
> at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)
> 
> yea i always throw it in my FOB's face that if he dont take care of it i have tons of guys that would love to be the father of my baby event hough its not theirs.. so every time i say that he shuts up and appoligizes because he wants to be there but hes scared.. hes always been afraid of my dad and my dad has threatned him if he had sex with me that he wouldkill him so i think he's just worried... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i can see why he's worried, but atleast he wants to face upto his responsibilities, unlike some other 18year old boys i know :growlmad: just explain to your dad that you know you didnt plan your baby but you're both doing things the responsible way by facing upto it & not running away.Click to expand...
> 
> yea thats probally wat i'll say like honestly i love my FOB but he still isn't over his ex completely even though we've been talking for a yr but have intimite relations for 4.5 months so.. idkClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: i know its hard. i still love my FOB even though he constantly treats me like shit. but stay strong hun :) atleast he's sticking by you :)Click to expand...
> 
> but now that im thinking bout it i dont think he even nos how i rele feel about him ive never came out and said i love u but u'd think he'd just no but he dont. Im hoping having this kid together will bring us closer because my cousin wants to get pictures of mommy and daddy together with bump lol so... yea just high hopes always. and ur FOB im sure he'll come around he just isnt ready yet.. :)Click to expand...
> 
> i doubt i'll have any luck with my FOB, especially not with his new gf. but aslong as theymake eachother happy :)
> & aw hun, i hope it works out for you two. howcome you wont tell him how you feel? :hugs:Click to expand...

because i think he'll deny it and not believe me and laugh in my face. but like right before i found out i was WC his ex ask for forgivness and that she wants him back and he said no that he'd moved on but for some reason i have a hard time believing that... :cry:


----------



## Gracey&bump

cheer253 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
> at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)
> 
> yea i always throw it in my FOB's face that if he dont take care of it i have tons of guys that would love to be the father of my baby event hough its not theirs.. so every time i say that he shuts up and appoligizes because he wants to be there but hes scared.. hes always been afraid of my dad and my dad has threatned him if he had sex with me that he wouldkill him so i think he's just worried... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i can see why he's worried, but atleast he wants to face upto his responsibilities, unlike some other 18year old boys i know :growlmad: just explain to your dad that you know you didnt plan your baby but you're both doing things the responsible way by facing upto it & not running away.Click to expand...
> 
> yea thats probally wat i'll say like honestly i love my FOB but he still isn't over his ex completely even though we've been talking for a yr but have intimite relations for 4.5 months so.. idkClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: i know its hard. i still love my FOB even though he constantly treats me like shit. but stay strong hun :) atleast he's sticking by you :)Click to expand...
> 
> but now that im thinking bout it i dont think he even nos how i rele feel about him ive never came out and said i love u but u'd think he'd just no but he dont. Im hoping having this kid together will bring us closer because my cousin wants to get pictures of mommy and daddy together with bump lol so... yea just high hopes always. and ur FOB im sure he'll come around he just isnt ready yet.. :)Click to expand...
> 
> i doubt i'll have any luck with my FOB, especially not with his new gf. but aslong as theymake eachother happy :)
> & aw hun, i hope it works out for you two. howcome you wont tell him how you feel? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> because i think he'll deny it and not believe me and laugh in my face. but like right before i found out i was WC his ex ask for forgivness and that she wants him back and he said no that he'd moved on but for some reason i have a hard time believing that... :cry:Click to expand...


just give him time, he might come round you never know :)


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yeah my best friend was the first person i told. although now that FOB's decided i should have got rid of MY baby :growlmad: my bestfriend has been going on about how he wants to break his legs :wacko:
> at least my LO's got one man he can depend on :)
> 
> yea i always throw it in my FOB's face that if he dont take care of it i have tons of guys that would love to be the father of my baby event hough its not theirs.. so every time i say that he shuts up and appoligizes because he wants to be there but hes scared.. hes always been afraid of my dad and my dad has threatned him if he had sex with me that he wouldkill him so i think he's just worried... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i can see why he's worried, but atleast he wants to face upto his responsibilities, unlike some other 18year old boys i know :growlmad: just explain to your dad that you know you didnt plan your baby but you're both doing things the responsible way by facing upto it & not running away.Click to expand...
> 
> yea thats probally wat i'll say like honestly i love my FOB but he still isn't over his ex completely even though we've been talking for a yr but have intimite relations for 4.5 months so.. idkClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: i know its hard. i still love my FOB even though he constantly treats me like shit. but stay strong hun :) atleast he's sticking by you :)Click to expand...
> 
> but now that im thinking bout it i dont think he even nos how i rele feel about him ive never came out and said i love u but u'd think he'd just no but he dont. Im hoping having this kid together will bring us closer because my cousin wants to get pictures of mommy and daddy together with bump lol so... yea just high hopes always. and ur FOB im sure he'll come around he just isnt ready yet.. :)Click to expand...
> 
> i doubt i'll have any luck with my FOB, especially not with his new gf. but aslong as theymake eachother happy :)
> & aw hun, i hope it works out for you two. howcome you wont tell him how you feel? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> because i think he'll deny it and not believe me and laugh in my face. but like right before i found out i was WC his ex ask for forgivness and that she wants him back and he said no that he'd moved on but for some reason i have a hard time believing that... :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just give him time, he might come round you never know :)Click to expand...

yea lol have u thought of ne names???


----------



## Gracey&bump

i've only thought of boys names, seen as im convinced im having a boy :)
what about you?


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> i've only thought of boys names, seen as im convinced im having a boy :)
> what about you?

like i also think im having a boy but jordan is convienced im having a girl so, we have both boy and girl names... is ur name grace?? mines courtney for everyone to no...


----------



## Gracey&bump

yep im grace, or gracey. either one :thumbup:

what names do you have then? i've decided Oscar for a boy :cloud9:


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> yep im grace, or gracey. either one :thumbup:
> 
> what names do you have then? i've decided Oscar for a boy :cloud9:

thats cute like we both like weird odder names like we both like jystin and lokota we took bentley outta the mix cuz it dont rele match with the last name and i wanna have enze in the choses because it was my grandpa and great and great great grandpas name.
but girls he likes elizabeth and angel but i dont like angel but we also like kylea and addilyne and kiva but i also want sarah as one of the names because my moms best friend that died of cancer that was also like another moms name was sarah 
but lakota we cant find a middle name i like lane but then it sounds girly so if u have any suggestions tell me


----------



## Gracey&bump

i like more traditional names so i'd say elizabeth or sarah :) but its not upto me lol im stuck thinking of any girls names :( so i doubt i can help you with suggestions :nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

cheer253 said:


> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yep im grace, or gracey. either one :thumbup:
> 
> what names do you have then? i've decided Oscar for a boy :cloud9:
> 
> thats cute like we both like weird odder names like we both like jystin and lokota we took bentley outta the mix cuz it dont rele match with the last name and i wanna have enze in the choses because it was my grandpa and great and great great grandpas name.
> but girls he likes elizabeth and angel but i dont like angel but we also like kylea and addilyne and kiva but i also want sarah as one of the names because my moms best friend that died of cancer that was also like another moms name was sarah
> but lakota we cant find a middle name i like lane but then it sounds girly so if u have any suggestions tell meClick to expand...

i like elizabeth


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> i like more traditional names so i'd say elizabeth or sarah :) but its not upto me lol im stuck thinking of any girls names :( so i doubt i can help you with suggestions :nope:

lol yea but it irritates me big time because i love love lakota for a boys name and like i cant find any middle name for it ERRRRR lol but im sure some one will no a cute one..


----------



## cheer253

PreggoEggo said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracey&bump said:
> 
> 
> yep im grace, or gracey. either one :thumbup:
> 
> what names do you have then? i've decided Oscar for a boy :cloud9:
> 
> thats cute like we both like weird odder names like we both like jystin and lokota we took bentley outta the mix cuz it dont rele match with the last name and i wanna have enze in the choses because it was my grandpa and great and great great grandpas name.
> but girls he likes elizabeth and angel but i dont like angel but we also like kylea and addilyne and kiva but i also want sarah as one of the names because my moms best friend that died of cancer that was also like another moms name was sarah
> but lakota we cant find a middle name i like lane but then it sounds girly so if u have any suggestions tell meClick to expand...
> 
> i like elizabethClick to expand...

yea i like elizabeth to but like my absolute favorite is kylea and addilyne like my lil cousins name is addison and i liked it but didnt wanna have that name in the chose so i also liked lyne so i just put them together


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i hate wrapping pressiess!


----------



## Gracey&bump

how far along are you now?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

^^ sorry complete change of subject x


----------



## Gracey&bump

haha 
why dont you just get one of those gift boxes & put the presents in there
job done :thumbup: haha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> i hate wrapping pressiess!

for me?:haha:


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> how far along are you now?

me?? im 4weeks 6 days not very far along at all


----------



## Gracey&bump

atleast it gives you alot of time to plan names :) :thumbup:


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> atleast it gives you alot of time to plan names :) :thumbup:

yea hahaha i guess i get to see him tonight as i was just informed lol... :blush: who nos wat'll happen:shrug:


----------



## Gracey&bump

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## cheer253

Gracey&bump said:


> good luck :thumbup:

hahahahaha yea


----------



## Jas029

Just wanted to pop in and say Sarah Elizabeth sounds beautiful together :thumbup:

Oh man I'm "popping in" on a forum I'm very much apart of :haha:

Sophie, Don't make fun of me I don't know alot of your English terms but I'm learning ok?! :rofl:
Any signs of labor yet? My bump dropped and that's pretty much it :cry:

Although it's snowing abunch here now so I told my parents that if we get a big ice storm after this and it all freezes over my water will break :haha: (It will be really hard to try and get out of the driveway if we have an ice storm which is why :haha:)


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say Sarah Elizabeth sounds beautiful together :thumbup:
> 
> Oh man I'm "popping in" on a forum I'm very much apart of :haha:
> 
> Sophie, Don't make fun of me I don't know alot of your English terms but I'm learning ok?! :rofl:
> Any signs of labor yet? My bump dropped and that's pretty much it :cry:
> 
> Although it's snowing abunch here now so I told my parents that if we get a big ice storm after this and it all freezes over my water will break :haha: (It will be really hard to try and get out of the driveway if we have an ice storm which is why :haha:)

yea it would be rele hard. but that does sound great together.. :)


----------



## Gracey&bump

Jas, its been snowing here abit aswell :)

when did you all start planning your births? i feel like its too early but i keep thinking about it :shrug:


----------



## Jas029

Never to early IMO..

I'm full term and I don't even have a hospital bag packed yet I'm so unprepared :rofl:


----------



## Gracey&bump

does that mean im allowed to start buying baby stuff too? :blush: haha.
my sister says i shouldnt out of superstition :(


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> Never to early IMO..
> 
> I'm full term and I don't even have a hospital bag packed yet I'm so unprepared :rofl:

jas i'll be u all over again no lie im so not going to be prepared....


----------



## Jas029

You're out of the first trimester so chances of a MC drop to practically nothing so I'd say it's ok to go ahead and start buying things.. I'm not a very superstitious person..

I first started buying things like 15 weeks? After I told my family and had my first ultrasound and everything was healthy and looked good..

Also yeah I've been so bad about getting around to doing things and I already had one labor scare like a week back thinking my water broke :rofl:


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> You're out of the first trimester so chances of a MC drop to practically nothing so I'd say it's ok to go ahead and start buying things.. I'm not a very superstitious person..
> 
> I first started buying things like 15 weeks? After I told my family and had my first ultrasound and everything was healthy and looked good..
> 
> Also yeah I've been so bad about getting around to doing things and I already had one labor scare like a week back thinking my water broke :rofl:

rofl u kill me u seem like ur in a great mood lol...


----------



## Jas029

cheer253 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> You're out of the first trimester so chances of a MC drop to practically nothing so I'd say it's ok to go ahead and start buying things.. I'm not a very superstitious person..
> 
> I first started buying things like 15 weeks? After I told my family and had my first ultrasound and everything was healthy and looked good..
> 
> Also yeah I've been so bad about getting around to doing things and I already had one labor scare like a week back thinking my water broke :rofl:
> 
> rofl u kill me u seem like ur in a great mood lol...Click to expand...

I am for now.. Just give me 5 minutes and my hormones will cause a mood swing :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

my charger for my laptops about go go :( Got about 10 minites left on it..
ive changed the fuse i dont know what else it could be! gutted


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> You're out of the first trimester so chances of a MC drop to practically nothing so I'd say it's ok to go ahead and start buying things.. I'm not a very superstitious person..
> 
> I first started buying things like 15 weeks? After I told my family and had my first ultrasound and everything was healthy and looked good..
> 
> Also yeah I've been so bad about getting around to doing things and I already had one labor scare like a week back thinking my water broke :rofl:
> 
> rofl u kill me u seem like ur in a great mood lol...Click to expand...
> 
> I am for now.. Just give me 5 minutes and my hormones will cause a mood swing :haha:Click to expand...

i no how that is i just went from a great mood to a terrible and want to kill my FOB he just ticked me off majorly.... errr i hate him right now....


----------



## Jas029

cheer253 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> You're out of the first trimester so chances of a MC drop to practically nothing so I'd say it's ok to go ahead and start buying things.. I'm not a very superstitious person..
> 
> I first started buying things like 15 weeks? After I told my family and had my first ultrasound and everything was healthy and looked good..
> 
> Also yeah I've been so bad about getting around to doing things and I already had one labor scare like a week back thinking my water broke :rofl:
> 
> rofl u kill me u seem like ur in a great mood lol...Click to expand...
> 
> I am for now.. Just give me 5 minutes and my hormones will cause a mood swing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i no how that is i just went from a great mood to a terrible and want to kill my FOB he just ticked me off majorly.... errr i hate him right now....Click to expand...

Men.. :grr:


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> You're out of the first trimester so chances of a MC drop to practically nothing so I'd say it's ok to go ahead and start buying things.. I'm not a very superstitious person..
> 
> I first started buying things like 15 weeks? After I told my family and had my first ultrasound and everything was healthy and looked good..
> 
> Also yeah I've been so bad about getting around to doing things and I already had one labor scare like a week back thinking my water broke :rofl:
> 
> rofl u kill me u seem like ur in a great mood lol...Click to expand...
> 
> I am for now.. Just give me 5 minutes and my hormones will cause a mood swing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i no how that is i just went from a great mood to a terrible and want to kill my FOB he just ticked me off majorly.... errr i hate him right now....Click to expand...
> 
> Men.. :grr:Click to expand...

im just wondering how tonight will be he prob just wants sex: so idk...


----------



## Gracey&bump

i cant stop shivering & im not even cold :huh:
& im out of breathe but i havent done anything :shrug:
is this normal!?


----------



## Angielove

I hate being single and doing all this alone >___<


----------



## Gracey&bump

Angielove said:


> I hate being single and doing all this alone >___<

i dont know what to say seen as i havent had my LO yet :(
but im sure you're a brilliant mum :) maybe its just your hormones going a little bit crazy?
:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Gracey&bump said:


> i cant stop shivering & im not even cold :huh:
> & im out of breathe but i havent done anything :shrug:
> is this normal!?

yeahh the out of breath thing is very normal and unfortunately it only gets worse :( xxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

typical! i feel like im about 43756439285 years older than i am & im still early on :shrug:
what about the shivering, anyone else ever got that?


----------



## Angielove

Gracey&bump said:


> Angielove said:
> 
> 
> I hate being single and doing all this alone >___<
> 
> i dont know what to say seen as i havent had my LO yet :(
> but im sure you're a brilliant mum :) maybe its just your hormones going a little bit crazy?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I think so, I've been really depressed :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Angielove said:


> I hate being single and doing all this alone >___<

your LO is my sons age


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Angielove said:
> 
> 
> I hate being single and doing all this alone >___<
> 
> your LO is my sons ageClick to expand...

Oh my! born on the exact same day how exciting


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Angie hun, welcome to STM! :hugs:
Sounds like you could do with a chat with a few of us girlies.
We don't bite! . . . Too hard at least! Lol. :winkwink:

&& Jas, that pic I shew you guys like a week ago was my
bump at dropped stage!! :haha: I was carrying alot higher.
Keep getting strong BH's, diorrhea, soft cervix at last examination,
have dropped some more.
I'm walking loads and starting RLT today. Want her out now!! Lol. :haha:

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Good luck Sophie:)

are you dilated at all? just soft? sounds like your getting close!


----------



## aob1013

Hey!

I'm Al, 18 and expecting my first baby! I found out on the 27th January but i'm unsure of my dates. I think i'm around 6-7 weeks. We've got a dating scan soon so we'll find out then! 
I'm with babby's Dad and we got engaged on a beach in the Canary Islands a couple of weeks ago :cloud9:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Angie hun, welcome to STM! :hugs:
> Sounds like you could do with a chat with a few of us girlies.
> We don't bite! . . . Too hard at least! Lol. :winkwink:
> 
> && Jas, that pic I shew you guys like a week ago was my
> bump at dropped stage!! :haha: I was carrying alot higher.
> Keep getting strong BH's, diorrhea, soft cervix at last examination,
> have dropped some more.
> I'm walking loads and starting RLT today. Want her out now!! Lol. :haha:
> 
> x

your midwife said she reckons a week ? its like only a few days til that weeks up 
woooop wooooop :dust: come on summer brooke :dust:


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Angie hun, welcome to STM! :hugs:
> Sounds like you could do with a chat with a few of us girlies.
> We don't bite! . . . Too hard at least! Lol. :winkwink:
> 
> && Jas, that pic I shew you guys like a week ago was my
> bump at dropped stage!! :haha: I was carrying alot higher.
> Keep getting strong BH's, diorrhea, soft cervix at last examination,
> have dropped some more.
> I'm walking loads and starting RLT today. Want her out now!! Lol. :haha:
> 
> x

:cry:
So jealous.. I haven't noticed like any BH.. I seem to be getting constipation this late in the pregnancy.. and my bump is like ready to just drag on the floor its so unbelievably low :rofl:


----------



## Angielove

PreggoEggo said:


> Angielove said:
> 
> 
> I hate being single and doing all this alone >___<
> 
> your LO is my sons ageClick to expand...


Aw that IS exciting!


----------



## stuffymuffy

I wasn't on for two days and I had to go back like 6 pages! Finally caught up:thumbup:

Gracey I know what you mean about feeling much older than you are! I'm always out of breath, I go up one flight of stairs in school and I feel like I'm dying :haha: I used to be able to stay out all night and be just fine, now if I'm not in bed by 9 there is no way I'm getting to school on time lol 

Jas you're due date is so close! :happydance: Any signs that Riley will be here soon?


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas you're due date is so close! :happydance: Any signs that Riley will be here soon?

No nothing really :cry:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Jas you're due date is so close! :happydance: Any signs that Riley will be here soon?
> 
> No nothing really :cry:Click to expand...

Aww :cry: Maybe he'll be you're Valentines day present?? :happydance: 
It seems like all the STM girls are having their LO's and I've still got so long to go :cry:


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Jas you're due date is so close! :happydance: Any signs that Riley will be here soon?
> 
> No nothing really :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww :cry: Maybe he'll be you're Valentines day present?? :happydance:
> It seems like all the STM girls are having their LO's and I've still got so long to go :cry:Click to expand...

Aw theres lots of new-comers that are behind ya, and Em isn't to far from ya!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Oh that's right, Em and I are only about a week apart :dohh: 

My mum is starting to plan for my baby shower already! I think it's too soon but she's been on me for a week now to go to Babies R'Us and Target to do a registry and she's started the hunt for a place to host it. Ugh, I really hate parties and I know she's going to go all out on it, I wish she would just let me plan it! But I know I shouldn't complain I just don't like being the center of attention and I know that's what happens at baby showers to the mummy-to-be :haha:


----------



## cheer253

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Jas you're due date is so close! :happydance: Any signs that Riley will be here soon?
> 
> No nothing really :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww :cry: Maybe he'll be you're Valentines day present?? :happydance:
> It seems like all the STM girls are having their LO's and I've still got so long to go :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw theres lots of new-comers that are behind ya, and Em isn't to far from ya!Click to expand...

yea im new im due in october sooo yea i have a rele far way to go.. :(


----------



## Jas029

If it helps at all I really wasn't the center of attention, Just when opening presents pretty much :shrug:

Most my family knew someone and they all talked amongst themselves while doing baby word searches/snacking on foods and such.. So it worked out well :cloud9:

Also man it feels like just yesterday it was Halloween and I was walking around downtown in an orange shirt claiming to be dressed up as a pumpkin :rofl:
Ofcorse I still wasn't to terribly big then.. Man this pregnancy has flown by.. 

Don't worry October seems like a long ways away but I remember looking back now in August thinking that February is very far away and now it's suddenly here! It seems like it's going slow but next thing you know you're 18 days away and going "OMG OMG OMG!!!:wohoo::shock::help:\\:D/:headspin::cry::dance:"

..Or something like that.. :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Angielove said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angielove said:
> 
> 
> I hate being single and doing all this alone >___<
> 
> your LO is my sons ageClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw that IS exciting!Click to expand...

what time was she born at?


----------



## Angielove

afternoon.. 4:28 pm

when was he born?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

1:42pm


----------



## x-dannielle

hi girls havent been on ins couple of days! thought id update ya!

Me and jay are gonna give it one more chance. if it doesnt work then it'll be the end for good. So lets hope eh bucks his ideas up!!

Buttttttttt im not leaving!! im staying here lol x

How are you all? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Jas you're due date is so close! :happydance: Any signs that Riley will be here soon?
> 
> No nothing really :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww :cry: Maybe he'll be you're Valentines day present?? :happydance:
> It seems like all the STM girls are having their LO's and I've still got so long to go :cry:Click to expand...

agreed :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

x-dannielle said:


> hi girls havent been on ins couple of days! thought id update ya!
> 
> Me and jay are gonna give it one more chance. if it doesnt work then it'll be the end for good. So lets hope eh bucks his ideas up!!
> 
> Buttttttttt im not leaving!! im staying here lol x
> 
> How are you all? x

haha im the same 
im good thankz how are u and ur LO <3


----------



## x-dannielle

we're good, its her birthday party on the 28th so just getting all that sorted! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol theres a few of us that aint single tbh so it doesnt matter :)!
its complicated with me and fob so technically im not single either :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm really single :( lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

PreggoEggo said:


> I'm really single :( lol

me too...im actually quite happy about it though lol


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> I'm really single :( lol

saame :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wish I had someone, it would be nice for someone to do some of the night feeds so I could have a break.


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> I wish I had someone, it would be nice for someone to do some of the night feeds so I could have a break.

:( i can imagine it takes its toll after a bit! i wish i did too, i've never been one to "need a man", just gets a bit lonely sometimes!


----------



## Angielove

I hate being single.
I was up all night with Bella :(
I'm so tired lol


----------



## JoJo16

can i join you girls :D

i been putting it off and off since i saw the thread start but since i had my lil one i dont care bout being single.

me and fob split wen i was 8 weeks preg and not on good terms. everythings really difficult at the mo with him seeing her and stuff. hopefully somebody is in the same boat as me???

my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Angielove said:


> I hate being single.
> I was up all night with Bella :(
> I'm so tired lol

awe,how long have you been single for?


----------



## Angielove

JoJo16 said:


> can i join you girls :D
> 
> i been putting it off and off since i saw the thread start but since i had my lil one i dont care bout being single.
> 
> me and fob split wen i was 8 weeks preg and not on good terms. everythings really difficult at the mo with him seeing her and stuff. hopefully somebody is in the same boat as me???
> 
> my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx

I know what you mean! Your welcome here :)
I'm Angelina! :D


----------



## Angielove

PreggoEggo said:


> Angielove said:
> 
> 
> I hate being single.
> I was up all night with Bella :(
> I'm so tired lol
> 
> awe,how long have you been single for?Click to expand...

I have been for a while.
It was considered rape :\


----------



## JoJo16

Angielove said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> can i join you girls :D
> 
> i been putting it off and off since i saw the thread start but since i had my lil one i dont care bout being single.
> 
> me and fob split wen i was 8 weeks preg and not on good terms. everythings really difficult at the mo with him seeing her and stuff. hopefully somebody is in the same boat as me???
> 
> my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx
> 
> I know what you mean! Your welcome here :)
> I'm Angelina! :DClick to expand...

thanks :D i no what you mean about being up all night it does get better. i had a terrible first few weeks with alice. now shes gettin a proper routine and really settled xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh I'm sorry,angie.


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> can i join you girls :D
> 
> i been putting it off and off since i saw the thread start but since i had my lil one i dont care bout being single.
> 
> me and fob split wen i was 8 weeks preg and not on good terms. everythings really difficult at the mo with him seeing her and stuff. hopefully somebody is in the same boat as me???
> 
> my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx

course you can, you shoulda joined sooner you noggin!
congrats on your LO :D im guessing you had her quite recently? whats her name? :D has he not seen her at all then or...? does he want to be involved?
sorry, interrogation :lol:
i'm anna, im 17 & 35 weeks pregnant with a boyyy :blue: FOB & i split when i was 21 weeks and didnt speak for a bit but now we're talking again and seeing each other most days. which is weird, but good i guess :shrug:
xxx

EDIT: ignore the questions, just saw you said her names alice and born on 3rd jan :D


----------



## JoJo16

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> can i join you girls :D
> 
> i been putting it off and off since i saw the thread start but since i had my lil one i dont care bout being single.
> 
> me and fob split wen i was 8 weeks preg and not on good terms. everythings really difficult at the mo with him seeing her and stuff. hopefully somebody is in the same boat as me???
> 
> my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx
> 
> course you can, you shoulda joined sooner you noggin!
> congrats on your LO :D im guessing you had her quite recently? whats her name? :D has he not seen her at all then or...? does he want to be involved?
> sorry, interrogation :lol:
> i'm anna, im 17 & 35 weeks pregnant with a boyyy :blue: FOB & i split when i was 21 weeks and didnt speak for a bit but now we're talking again and seeing each other most days. which is weird, but good i guess
> xxxClick to expand...

i no i should have lol :D he wants to be invovled but doesnt act like it he has seen her 3 times. hes not payin anything for her which is annoyin me cus he thinks he can just come and have the cuddles and the nice things. hes not on the birth cert cus he treated me like shit and i dont trust him he has a real temper and i would be so worried about him having her on his own. shes called alice :D he keeps sayin hes goin to court n gettin a dna test n wants more access. its all a big fat mess at the mo!!! xxx


----------



## Jas029

JoJo16 said:


> my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx

:wave: I've seen you multiple other places but I'm Jasmine 37+4 with a boy the father is still involved but we aren't together because I just don't feel the same way towards him anymore but he still wants to be there in his sons life so hopefully it will work out :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> can i join you girls :D
> 
> i been putting it off and off since i saw the thread start but since i had my lil one i dont care bout being single.
> 
> me and fob split wen i was 8 weeks preg and not on good terms. everythings really difficult at the mo with him seeing her and stuff. hopefully somebody is in the same boat as me???
> 
> my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx
> 
> course you can, you shoulda joined sooner you noggin!
> congrats on your LO :D im guessing you had her quite recently? whats her name? :D has he not seen her at all then or...? does he want to be involved?
> sorry, interrogation :lol:
> i'm anna, im 17 & 35 weeks pregnant with a boyyy :blue: FOB & i split when i was 21 weeks and didnt speak for a bit but now we're talking again and seeing each other most days. which is weird, but good i guess
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i no i should have lol :D he wants to be invovled but doesnt act like it he has seen her 3 times. hes not payin anything for her which is annoyin me cus he thinks he can just come and have the cuddles and the nice things. hes not on the birth cert cus he treated me like shit and i dont trust him he has a real temper and i would be so worried about him having her on his own. shes called alice :D he keeps sayin hes goin to court n gettin a dna test n wants more access. its all a big fat mess at the mo!!! xxxClick to expand...

ughh god sounds stressful!! silly boys :grr: xxx


----------



## JoJo16

Jas029 said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> can i join you girls :D
> 
> i been putting it off and off since i saw the thread start but since i had my lil one i dont care bout being single.
> 
> me and fob split wen i was 8 weeks preg and not on good terms. everythings really difficult at the mo with him seeing her and stuff. hopefully somebody is in the same boat as me???
> 
> my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx
> 
> :wave: I've seen you multiple other places but I'm Jasmine 37+4 with a boy the father is still involved but we aren't together because I just don't feel the same way towards him anymore but he still wants to be there in his sons life so hopefully it will work out :thumbup:Click to expand...

thats good hopefully it will work. when he comes to mine to see her he sits there and says nothing and i just really cannot stand him. i got preg reli quick and then figured out wat a nut job he was and left. you mus be well excited your almost there!! i no everyone says it but enjoy the last few weeks i no i didnt and i hated it but lookin back i really miss being preg lol.


----------



## Angielove

I know Bella's pictures have never made it here.
So here it is 

https://i47.tinypic.com/2ls9oxs.jpg


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> 1:42pm

Just thought I'd point out (Because I AM the timezone queen :smug:) you two are 3 hours apart, 1:42pm would be 10:42am for Angie.. And 4:28pm would be 7:28pm for Rome :smug:

Sorry.. I didn't know if you guys would notice and I just HAD to point it out :haha::blush:


----------



## JoJo16

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> can i join you girls :D
> 
> i been putting it off and off since i saw the thread start but since i had my lil one i dont care bout being single.
> 
> me and fob split wen i was 8 weeks preg and not on good terms. everythings really difficult at the mo with him seeing her and stuff. hopefully somebody is in the same boat as me???
> 
> my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx
> 
> course you can, you shoulda joined sooner you noggin!
> congrats on your LO :D im guessing you had her quite recently? whats her name? :D has he not seen her at all then or...? does he want to be involved?
> sorry, interrogation :lol:
> i'm anna, im 17 & 35 weeks pregnant with a boyyy :blue: FOB & i split when i was 21 weeks and didnt speak for a bit but now we're talking again and seeing each other most days. which is weird, but good i guess
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i no i should have lol :D he wants to be invovled but doesnt act like it he has seen her 3 times. hes not payin anything for her which is annoyin me cus he thinks he can just come and have the cuddles and the nice things. hes not on the birth cert cus he treated me like shit and i dont trust him he has a real temper and i would be so worried about him having her on his own. shes called alice :D he keeps sayin hes goin to court n gettin a dna test n wants more access. its all a big fat mess at the mo!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ughh god sounds stressful!! silly boys :grr: xxxClick to expand...

tell me about it im so looking forward to it just being me and alice now im not bothering wid a bloke for a while!!! its horrible the thought he can have her on her own when shes older i just want her with me so i can look after her. i needed a good moan lol :D xxx


----------



## JoJo16

bella is sooo cute. what did she weigh when she was born?


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> (Because I AM the timezone queen :smug:)

lmao :haha: you are!



JoJo16 said:


> its horrible the thought he can have her on her own when shes older i just want her with me so i can look after her.

i know EXACTLY what you mean there! him and his mum are always saying like "oh when we have him here..." and stuff and i hate the thought of it, i dont trust them to have him unless im there supervising! lol protective mothers instincts i guess x


----------



## annawrigley

angie just posted on the other thread but bellas so cute :D if you dont mind me asking how come you're not using your old account anymore? just nosy :lol: xx


----------



## Jas029

JoJo16 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> can i join you girls :D
> 
> i been putting it off and off since i saw the thread start but since i had my lil one i dont care bout being single.
> 
> me and fob split wen i was 8 weeks preg and not on good terms. everythings really difficult at the mo with him seeing her and stuff. hopefully somebody is in the same boat as me???
> 
> my names sophie hopefully i can get to no some of you. you prob done this loads throughout the thread but please introduce yourselves to me :D xxx
> 
> :wave: I've seen you multiple other places but I'm Jasmine 37+4 with a boy the father is still involved but we aren't together because I just don't feel the same way towards him anymore but he still wants to be there in his sons life so hopefully it will work out :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thats good hopefully it will work. when he comes to mine to see her he sits there and says nothing and i just really cannot stand him. i got preg reli quick and then figured out wat a nut job he was and left. you mus be well excited your almost there!! i no everyone says it but enjoy the last few weeks i no i didnt and i hated it but lookin back i really miss being preg lol.Click to expand...

Aww I know I'm gonna miss it, I was laying on the couch and he had a hand or a foot sticking straight out and I was just rubbing it almost in tears knowing I'm going to miss this so much!! :blush:


----------



## JoJo16

JoJo16 said:


> its horrible the thought he can have her on her own when shes older i just want her with me so i can look after her.

i know EXACTLY what you mean there! him and his mum are always saying like "oh when we have him here..." and stuff and i hate the thought of it, i dont trust them to have him unless im there supervising! lol protective mothers instincts i guess x[/QUOTE]

well he turned round to me last week and said well when me and my family go on holiday and she comes with us... i was like!!!!! hes actually mad!!! im bothered about him having her for a day never mind on holiday wid him. at least you still see him and talk i just basically hate him and can stand looking at him lol xxx


----------



## Angielove

I'm not using my old account because i try to log in, and it wont log in at all :|
so i had to make another account. it was frustrating me >.<


----------



## Jas029

Aww, Bella is an absolute doll :cloud9:

I love her dark hair and eyes she's so beautiful!


----------



## JoJo16

Jas029 said:


> Aww I know I'm gonna miss it, I was laying on the couch and he had a hand or a foot sticking straight out and I was just rubbing it almost in tears knowing I'm going to miss this so much!! :blush:

awww i wish i made i most of it i was just like get this baby out!! i spent the last few weeks drinkin rlt bouncing on my birthball and eating pineapple lol i tried everything and started gettin contractions that didnt do anything but were painfull and still had to be induced on my due date lol so i just spent my last week in pain :(


----------



## Angielove

Jas029 said:


> Aww, Bella is an absolute doll :cloud9:
> 
> I love her dark hair and eyes she's so beautiful!

Aw thank you so much! 
She stayed in the hospital for a few days after she was born because she was having breathing problems. But i think we finally got thet setteled. :)


----------



## Jas029

JoJo16 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Aww I know I'm gonna miss it, I was laying on the couch and he had a hand or a foot sticking straight out and I was just rubbing it almost in tears knowing I'm going to miss this so much!! :blush:
> 
> awww i wish i made i most of it i was just like get this baby out!! i spent the last few weeks drinkin rlt bouncing on my birthball and eating pineapple lol i tried everything and started gettin contractions that didnt do anything but were painfull and still had to be induced on my due date lol so i just spent my last week in pain :(Click to expand...

I haven't been trying anything to get him out.. He'll come when he wants to and I still have afew weeks before I'm near to being over due..Trust me if I make it to my due date I'll be trying EVERYTHING!!! :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Angielove said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, Bella is an absolute doll :cloud9:
> 
> I love her dark hair and eyes she's so beautiful!
> 
> Aw thank you so much!
> She stayed in the hospital for a few days after she was born because she was having breathing problems. But i think we finally got thet setteled. :)Click to expand...

Aww that must of been scary, I'm glad it's over with now though :hugs:

Only a few more weeks til I can post pictures of Riley!! :cloud9:


----------



## Angielove

I can't wait to see pictures of Riley too!
They will be pretty close in age :)


----------



## JoJo16

Jas029 said:


> I haven't been trying anything to get him out.. He'll come when he wants to and I still have afew weeks before I'm near to being over due..Trust me if I make it to my due date I'll be trying EVERYTHING!!! :haha:

i was only trying everything because i had my induction booked for my due date because of high bp and i really didnt want to be induced. everything went wrong in the end lol and my birth plan went out the window. my birth story is in the announcment bit if you want a read its quite long and horrible though and dont wana put you off lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Angielove said:


> I know Bella's pictures have never made it here.
> So here it is
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2ls9oxs.jpg

shes so pretty, so much hair
this is my son
 



Attached Files:







Quitinandmommy.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## JoJo16

preggoeggo your lil boy is soo cute and i love his name!!!


----------



## Angielove

PreggoEggo- He's so adorable! So cool that they share a birthday! :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Angielove said:


> I know Bella's pictures have never made it here.
> So here it is
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2ls9oxs.jpg

shes so cute!!!! absolutly gourgeous


----------



## Gracey&bump

Bella's beautiful! congratulations :D


----------



## Angielove

Aw thank you.
For some reason i hear about SIDS and i have a huge fear :(
I'm always watching over her like a hawk...
i can't even sleep at night.
(she was born with breathing problems, althought its fixed now)

I dunno what to do, or how to over come this.


----------



## Gracey&bump

im scared that im going to be like that :(
if its something thats really worrying you, maybe talk to your mw/health visitor about it? it might atleast put your mind at ease. 
:hugs:


----------



## Angielove

Yeah i think i may. I cant even look at the forums on BnB :/

i may just be really paranoid :/


----------



## Gracey&bump

it probably is just abit of paranoia but its understandable.
is SIDS the same as cot death?


----------



## Angielove

Gracey&bump said:


> it probably is just abit of paranoia but its understandable.
> is SIDS the same as cot death?

As far as i know, yes. :cry:


----------



## Gracey&bump

:hugs:
thats what im panicing about & i havent had my LO yet.
maybe if bella slept in a moses basket (for the first months) which was in her cot then that might make you feel abit better. that might reduce the risk, but because the basket was in her cot she would still be used to the surroundings of the cot when you felt confident enough to remove the moses basket?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I worry about SIDS too


----------



## Becyboo__x

Me 3 ..
I constantly feel i have to check on mason though like something might happen i think i worry to much if i cant hear him "/ but its worse cause hes getting abit too long for his moses basket now so think hell have to be put in his cot :| but his cot is in his room and hes not ment to sleep on his own yet so dno what to do lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin sleeps in his own room? I never heard of that being bad? am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Angielove

Especially hearing stories and such. Theres nothing to put my mind at ease. 
My daughters breathing issues are getting better so that's good :]


----------



## Becyboo__x

They say until a baby is 6 months old there ment to sleep in the same room as you.. but i dont think it matters alot im not sure :shrug: .. i have mason in my room with me though ill prob put him in his own room when hes in his cot and abit bigger .. but i dont think it matters its just like probs for safety like if anything happens you can see or get there asap :shrug:


----------



## Angielove

Becyboo__x said:


> They say until a baby is 6 months old there ment to sleep in the same room as you.. but i dont think it matters alot im not sure :shrug: .. i have mason in my room with me though ill prob put him in his own room when hes in his cot and abit bigger .. but i dont think it matters its just like probs for safety like if anything happens you can see or get there asap :shrug:


Aw Mason is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Aww thanx :)!

Bella is adorable she has loads of hair! proper suits her though! i wanted mason to have that dark hair but hes ended up with mousy brown hair which is turning blonde :( lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> They say until a baby is 6 months old there ment to sleep in the same room as you.. but i dont think it matters alot im not sure :shrug: .. i have mason in my room with me though ill prob put him in his own room when hes in his cot and abit bigger .. but i dont think it matters its just like probs for safety like if anything happens you can see or get there asap :shrug:

oh theres no room in my room for him :nope:


----------



## Jas029

I'm so jealous reading this forum I wanna talk on and on about my L/O and my crib set-up and share picturing of my little boy :rofl::cry:

@JoJo16: Your birth story won't put me off they never do I'm a brave one :haha:

So.. I went to a memorial service today which basically meant I stood around and hugged like 30 people with my giant bump..
It's really hard to get through crowds with this thing I can't get out of peoples way now it's so bad :haha:
Everyone kept bumping into him and made it hard to hug some people.. The poor little guy..

I told my mom my shoe felt weird I think my foots swollen.. well when I look at my own feet I never notice but later that night when we were back home I had my shoes off and I said my foot felt funny and my parents are like "Well yeah it's badly swollen!!"
So I laid down with my feet up for like an hour and it didn't do any good and OMG my hip+leg+lower back is HORRIBLE.. my whole right side there that nerve just kills me it kicks in and I can't even walk it's so bloody painful it makes it hard to do ANYTHING !!

Only reason I want to get him out asap is because of the nerve problem on my right side.. I still don't feel like he's coming anytime soon though :nope:


----------



## Angielove

I know what you mean.
I had Bella on my due date. I was so relieved for her to be here.
It will come faster then you then you think 
I can't wait to see pictures of Riley.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

somebody told me today with yur first yu always go overdue...
:| !

thankz for the curse :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol its not always true its more likly i think.. but some people have them early theres alot of 2nd time mums that end up overdue aswell.. dont worry.. when you get to like 38/39 week youll then start thinking about if your guna go over


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ar im scared
im getting fed up already!!
i had to walk up some steps to collage today 
havnt been in months!
and i got soo out of breathe :|


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> somebody told me today with yur first yu always go overdue...
> :| !
> 
> thankz for the curse :(

I didn't go overdue so thats wrong:thumbup:


----------



## Angielove

I wasn't overdue. I went into labor right on my due date. xD


----------



## EmziixBo0o

phew so its wrong  hehe x


----------



## ~RedLily~

can u update me on the list please im due 26th june and im on team pink! thanks


----------



## Angielove

Can you put me on the list. 
Isabella was born on Jan 24 2010 <3


----------



## LoopyLu

Saw this thread and thought I'd join, got 2 weeks to go now and am very impatient and wishing shes early though I very much doubt it :(. Im not a single mummy YET, though I can see it happening as the dad simply doesnt give a toss. x


----------



## Angielove

LoopyLu said:


> Saw this thread and thought I'd join, got 2 weeks to go now and am very impatient and wishing shes early though I very much doubt it :(. Im not a single mummy YET, though I can see it happening as the dad simply doesnt give a toss. x



Aw welcome. I wished she would of come early too.
I was very impatient. i can't believe its been two weeks. :haha:

it's all worth it when they get here though ^_^


----------



## LoopyLu

Angielove said:


> LoopyLu said:
> 
> 
> Saw this thread and thought I'd join, got 2 weeks to go now and am very impatient and wishing shes early though I very much doubt it :(. Im not a single mummy YET, though I can see it happening as the dad simply doesnt give a toss. x
> 
> 
> 
> Aw welcome. I wished she would of come early too.
> I was very impatient. i can't believe its been two weeks. :haha:
> 
> it's all worth it when they get here though ^_^Click to expand...

LOL, what did you do when you were impatient?? im all ready for my LO to come and basically am here twiddling my thumbs lol. Have you got a birth story at all? x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Was anyone's "mother's instincts" right about what sex their LO was?
I really think that I'm having a boy and so does everyone that sees my bump. My mum always calls it a him or "little man" when she's referring to my LO and I've started doing the same :blush: I'm so worried I'm going to have a little girl and the poor thing will have a complex from being called a boy all these months :cry:


----------



## Jas029

Everyone said boy.. I even thought boy when I first found out..

Mothers instinct is usually right :thumbup: (Usually)


----------



## ~RedLily~

everyone said i was having a boy i even started to believe it but always imagined a girl and could of only think of girls things and turns out im on team pink


----------



## stuffymuffy

I've really only got boy's names picked out :blush: I should probably make a short list of girl's name too haha Idk if I'm going to be able stay on team yellow the whole time :dohh:


----------



## Angielove

They said Isabella was a boy actually but then later on into the pregnancy we found it was actually a girl xD


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:sad2: *So fed up!!! *:hissy:
Been in delivery suite twice now with false labour! :nope:
Want her out nowwwww :growlmad:
Backache, pelvic pain is driving me crazy! && not to mention
the masses of nosebleeds I keep getting.
Birthing ball and RLT need to start doing their job properly! :growlmad:

Ooooohh yeah, RLT = *VIAL* :haha:
Will not be drinking that after LO arrives! Lol.

14 Days && counting til due date!!
Come on Summer-Brooke, come and meet mummy! :happydance:

*Sorry about the little rant there girls!* :blush:

Updated the list too girls! :)
Angie - your being put as a regular STM girl just to let you know! :hugs:

Anyone else think they're due a place in the regular list, give us a shout! :)

x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Oooooooh, Emz - Happy Viabilty Day for the other day! :hugs: :happydance:
Sorry it's a bit late! :(

x


----------



## Gracey&bump

:hugs: that must be so frustrating.
i hope your little girl decideds to come and meet her mummy soon :)

btw theres a Gracey&bump on that list that says their due dates the 12th july. im not sure if thats me, because there was loads of confusion about my EDD but if it is can you change it to 31st july please.

thankyou :)
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Have corrected & also placed you in the regular STM girls Gracey :hugs:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Oooooooh, Emz - Happy Viabilty Day for the other day! :hugs: :happydance:
> Sorry it's a bit late! :(
> 
> x

hehe thank youu :D x


----------



## Gracey&bump

thankyou sophie :)

& emz, whats a 'viability date'? :shrug:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

24 Weeks -
"The other big milestone your baby reaches at this stage of pregnancy is that she may now survive, with special care, if she is born prematurely - otherwise known as becoming "viable"."

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/stages/0124/

:thumbup: x


----------



## vpeterman720

I'm Veronica, I'm 17. I'm about 4 weeks pregnant. I'm due October 14, 2010. My (wonderful) OH and I are hoping for a boy who we will name after him. I'm from Texas and the hardest thing for me about this pregnancy is that I can't get rough and wild with my boys (my best friends!!) and that I can't help my uncle break his horses.:shrug:


----------



## Gracey&bump

oh right :blush:
congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Gracey&bump

vpeterman720 said:


> I'm Veronica, I'm 17. I'm about 4 weeks pregnant. I'm due September 14, 2010. My (wonderful) OH and I are hopping for a boy who we will name after him. I'm from Texas and the hardest thing for me about this pregnancy is that I can't get rough and wild with my boys (my best friends!!) and that I can't help my uncle break his horses.:shrug:

Welcome :hi:
& congratulations on your pregnancy :)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:happydance: It keeps snowing on and off!! :happydance:

Haha, I'm in such a odd mood! :haha:

x


----------



## JoJo16

mummy to be i no how you feel i was in twice with false labour i was having contractions every 3 mins and were really painfull and they did nothing!!! this was on a tuesday and i had her on the sunday but i was induced. i must be a wierdo because i quie like the rlt lol. why dont you take the tablets if its that bad? also take evening primrose oil tabs there supposed to soften your cervix i started losing my plug when i used them. xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Its so frustratingg!! :nope:

Evening primrose oil tabs - hmmm... haven't tried them.
Will do :thumbup:

Thanks hun! x


----------



## JoJo16

there actually more effective if u put them up you lol sounds wierd but thats wha i did. do it before bed and it will disolve before he morning so your not walking around with it coming out lol. theres a thread in 3rd tri bout it. also try walking up the stairs sideways is supposed to help open ur pelvis for baby to come down. xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Is putting it up you safe for bubba? :shrug: x


----------



## JoJo16

it just softens ur cervix it wont get to bubba cus you cervix is closed and there in the waters. search for the thread in 3rd tri. loads of people have done it and started losing there plug and someone had there show the morning after xxx


----------



## annawrigley

i like the RLT too :shy:


----------



## JoJo16

least im not the only wierdo lol :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ewwwww Anna :haha:
It actually makes me gag!! :rofl:

Thanks for the tip JoJo :thumbup:
I've searched in third trimester old forums and
it seems to be something that works pretty much
all the time! I'm scared about labour though lol.
I want her out but scared to let her come out. :haha:

Xx


----------



## JoJo16

when ur in labour then you wont be scared u forget everything wat pain relief are you planning on? i no everyone says it but as soon as you see your baby u will forget about the whole labour and the pain.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hoping to stick to gas & air but i guess it depends on how I cope with the pain. :thumbup:
I'll be open to suggestions by MW if it gets too bad.

x


----------



## JoJo16

its good to keep ur options open i was hoping just gas and air but cus i was induced my contractions were one after another without a break i coped for 8 hour and then started being sick so couldnt have the gas and air anymore and i thought to myself wen im next examined if im under 7cm il have an epidural and i was only 5 so i had it and im glad i did cus babys heart rate dropped loads and they had to get the forceps quick to get her out and i wouldnt have been able to cope and they wudnt have had time to mess about. theres no point trying to be brave if you cant cope cus wen u reli reli need it it might be too late. its funny how every labour is soooo different and how people react diff to the drugs. are you watchin the programme 2night one born every minute? xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I've not heard about it if im honest!
What channel? :)

Xx


----------



## JoJo16

channel 4 9pm x


----------



## Jas029

Ohh Sophie I don't know if you saw but I'm a cm dilated!!
I haven't been trying anything to induce labor either :winkwink:

So beat THAT! With just your "soft cervix" :rofl:

(Now watch, I just really jinxed myself and you go into labor longg before me :haha:)


----------



## Angielove

IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU JAS :o

Haha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Ewwwww Anna :haha:
> It actually makes me gag!! :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for the tip JoJo :thumbup:
> I've searched in third trimester old forums and
> it seems to be something that works pretty much
> all the time! I'm scared about labour though lol.
> I want her out but scared to let her come out. :haha:
> 
> Xx

hehe 
i know that feeling 
i hope she comes soon. I wonder who will go 1st you or jas:)


----------



## Angielove

I was REALLY scared too. 
But when they get into this world and you hold them its all worth it, really. :)


----------



## Angielove

Look what my neighbor made Bella wear :/ lmao

https://i47.tinypic.com/29wqrn8.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

do you have sugar in the RLT sophie?

btw way TMI but jeeeeeeeez how much VD do i wanna have?!?! ive had a fair bit throughout the pregnancy but not this much! hope its not the start of something.. stay put noah i havent cooked you yet !! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

angielove said:


> look what my neighbor made bella wear :/ lmao
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/29wqrn8.jpg

shes so cute!


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:@the pittsburgh onesie, We have acouple MU things for Riley to wear :haha:

I've had bad vd ever since I got preg.. I think it increased lately too I can't wait for it to go away it makes me so irritated down there :cry:

I'm sure Sophie will go first.. I haven't even had BH that I've really noticed :nope:
And I keep jinxing myself anyway :blush:


Ughh I just had this cramping really low.. Like a period cramp it wasn't to terribly strong and only lasted like 30 seconds but ughh that hurt.. I haven't had cramping like that in so long!
I think it was just my bowels or something though, Riley keeps punching them and my bowels have been all screwed up lately :wacko: I think it's part of the "emptying out" stage 

Sorry TMI in there.. but ugh :nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sophie i wouldnt even stick to your birth plan unles you go into labour slowly and get to the hospital at a good time and everything.. cause i wanted stronger pain relief like the thing ya get injected in ya theigh cant member what its called.. but i wanted that to help with the pain and they wouldnt give it me cause i was too far dilated and they expected me to have mason within 30mins and the drug takes 20mins.. but i ended up in labour for another couple hours :|.. was stupid im now glad i did it off just gas and air but if i could of had something more i would of defo had it!

Wonder whos going to pop next then :winkwink:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Few pics of Mason thought i'd share :]



He seems to change everyday getting bigger lol and his hairs going blonder lol


----------



## Jas029

Aw!!

He's so adorable.. I want mine here :hissy:


----------



## Angielove

Aw Mason is so cute ^_^


----------



## Becyboo__x

Riley will be here soon dont worry :)
i know its all you prob here all the time but he honestly will :winkwink: and ill be jealious of your little bundle cause mason will be a big fatty :rofl: 

Bella's got such sparkly eyes :cloud9:!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Mason is adorable!


----------



## sma1588

Becyboo__x said:


> Few pics of Mason thought i'd share :]
> 
> View attachment 61986
> View attachment 61987
> View attachment 61988
> 
> 
> He seems to change everyday getting bigger lol and his hairs going blonder lol

awwww hes so cute, i havnt been on in a long time. now i come on here and there are new babies and the others are ready to pop! congrats !


----------



## Angielove

Ah very true. i cant believe bella is 16 days old. :)

Time already seems to be flying. D: haha


----------



## annawrigley

ahem. totally unrelated to anything but how cute is this baby! my friend just posted it on my facebook. i couldnt help but laugh along with him xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXXm696UbKY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ~RedLily~

omg that is soo cute!


----------



## x-dannielle

arrr!!! x


----------



## JoJo16

anna i had to have 2 sugars in rlt i think its really nice lol!!

mason is such a lil cutie. i think its so wierd how bump sizes differ i was soo hugee and alice weighed 7.12 and then theres people who look so much smaller than me and there bubz are bigger!


----------



## JoJo16

jas i was guted when i was in early labour for days and wasnt dilating atall just made me wana cry lol so atleast when you go into labour you no you have already started dilating.

i didnt no that the one born every minute programme was filmed at southampton thats where i gave birth it was soo wierd watching it i was like that midwife had her hands up my foof lol!!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

lmao!!! :rofl:
"hands up my foof" :winkwink:
Sounds such a funny way to put it.
:dohh: How childish of me to say that!? :haha:

&& Nope, no sugar in RLT. Just water and the tea bag!
Might try with sugar now. Perhaps it wont make me gag! lol. :haha:

Jas - Midwife came yesterday and I'm a cm dialated too!
Fingers crossed it won't be too long now. Really begining to
frustrate me. Dunno how the hell you managed nearly a week
overdue Bec!! Hats off to ya!! :thumbup:

Watched some of that programme last night && I swear that
first woman has more patience than me. If my OH gets as 
annoying as that I swear I'll deliberatly squeeze and break his
hand even when I'm not in pain! :rofl:

Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:rofl:
that man was making me laugh! if he was my husband though i think i would of smacked him one lol shes got a good sense of humor i think to be having contractions every 3mins and still managing to laugh lol.. i think was abit strange her son being in the labour room with her :shrug: might not to anyone else but he was like 18 why would you want to see your mum giving birth specially being a lad id understand a girl lol.. He was kinda good looking aswell :haha:

And i dont know how i managed 6days over i told ya being overdue is horrible it goes quick tbh though and then when it all happens ya like omg i dont want to be in labour yet :haha: its not as bad as people make out im just so impatient lol but if mason stayed in any longer he would of been to big for me and id of had to have a c-section cause it took 2 people to get him out in end


----------



## JoJo16

im so glad i was induced instead of going over. theres no way i would have been able to get alice out if she was any bigger i already had to be cut and have forceps. she decided to turn her head the wrong way and then get her shoulder stuck coming out. she really did try to make everything soo difficult for me lol


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh, Mason's just totally adorable though!! :hugs:
I completely understand about being impatient though.
I swear I was born without patience! Anyone know where
I can buy some!?! :haha:


That man on that programme seemed to think it was funny!
I would have completely screwed at him if he tried opening
the door when I was trying to pee!! :rofl:
But I do agree Bec, their son was a bit of alright!! :winkwink: Haha!!
Slightly odd for him to be in the room whilst it was all going on 
though :shrug:. . . everyone to their own I guess!

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Lmao 
that woman did annoy me
they was like
"u really need to push now ur baby HAS HAD ENOUGH!"
yet she still didnt push :|


----------



## JoJo16

wasnt he trying to lock her in not open it!!??? i would have smacked him where it hurts and see if hes still laughing then x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Tbh, I reckon I'll be the same when I'm actually in labour!
I'm so stubborn! :haha:
I feel sorry for the midwife who takes care of me!
If I dont wanna do something, I really won't!! :haha:

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tbh midwifes are stupid when your giving birth saying push n that mine was alright cause she was a young student and she was the midwife who helped all through my pregnancy was just weird how i had her deliver mason lol she was shocked to see me lol.. but she was tellin me to push and like keep going holding the push for ages and i was like i cant.. and she was liek you can lol .. i was just like NO I CANT!! :rofl: .. but i spose there only doing there job.. that midwife on tele was abit nasty to her though cause its not easy to push for that long ya get exhaused i just feelt sorry for the women cause it wasnt her fault what was happening like baby wanted to come but then it was in a funny position :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah i thought he was trying to lock her in not open it lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmao
u know when u see clips thats on next time
and that man said to the woman
"do little ones"
and she went
IS THAT LITTLE ENOUGH FOR U!

LMAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

My bad then! Lol.
I thought he was trying to open the lock on the door. :shrug:

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im not sure haha.. he might of been lol well never know lmfao


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Tbh midwifes are stupid when your giving birth saying push n that mine was alright cause she was a young student and she was the midwife who helped all through my pregnancy was just weird how i had her deliver mason lol she was shocked to see me lol.. but she was tellin me to push and like keep going holding the push for ages and i was like i cant.. and she was liek you can lol .. i was just like NO I CANT!! :rofl: .. but i spose there only doing there job.. that midwife on tele was abit nasty to her though cause its not easy to push for that long ya get exhaused i just feelt sorry for the women cause it wasnt her fault what was happening like baby wanted to come but then it was in a funny position :shrug:

lol I said I can't do it aswell, I REALLY felt like I just couldn't do it


----------



## EmziixBo0o

people keep asking if im scared 2 give birth..and i say no ill have the gas + air  haha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol we don't have gad and air in canada =(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

u no the epidural..
did it just like numb ur legss?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep, my legs felt warm and tingly lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

LOL it pissed me off midwife going to me.. "You can do it, your nearly there keep pushing" ... 2hours later .. NOTHING!! lol i was like i thought i was nearly there! :rofl: i just ended up going to my mum "I cant do it mum i want something stronger tell her when she comes back i want something cause i cant do it!!!" women came back and said you cant have anything more now theres no point and it ended up being hours later and i could of! grr! she was like just have alot of gas and air youll be fine.. 

BTW .. gas and air isnt all good it didnt help me much still was in pain lol made me light headed like i was drunk and then it made me sick cause i was using it loads :( then i got heartburn lmao


----------



## Becyboo__x

Does anyones facebook not work..
mines not letting me log in saying site maintence! grr :( im so bored without it lol


----------



## annawrigley

he was being a dick either way, she knew she had a contraction coming and only had a couple of minutes so locking her in woulda been harsh as well!
haha i agree about the son :winkwink:
i thought it was funny when he went "er mum do you want to like.. squeeze my hand or anything?" and she just screamed "NO!" his face was like :rolleyes: er ok then.

things with FOB are really strange atm, but in a good way i think... :wacko: 
he comes round to mine like every day and spends the whole day here (usually falling asleep around this time.. hes asleep next to me right now :dohh:). its just weird cos we went from having not seen each other at all in months to seeing each other pretty much all the time!
i think it'll make it alot easier for when noah's here though cos he's used to coming here and we're comfortable with each other again and stuff.
and for the record nothing's happened :haha:
xx


----------



## JoJo16

the epidural was a lifesaver it worked within mins it felt so strange every contraction was geting less and less painfull and then there was no pain atall i didnt feel a thing not even when they where examing me or breaking my waters it was quite srange but good! i feel sorry for people it doesnt work for or if they leave it too late. the fob has now decided hes not going to court hes not paying anything for her so hes not seeing her. ohwell its his loss!


----------



## Jas029

Ok.. I've been getting alot of cramping like pains in my belly the last few days.. Like mild period cramps? (Sometimes I move though and I get a nice sharp stabbing pain though that ISN'T so mild)

Is this like BH or something? It's normally pretty mild and just a distance cramping pain instead of a very obvious contraction/cramping pain.. Right now I'm getting it and it's painful but it's very distance..

I know you girls say your belly goes rock hard when you get it and I guess it's hard but it's pretty much always hard these days since he usually has him self all plastered up again my belly :haha:


Any ideas? :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

hmm, not sure jas, i get a lot of funny aches and pains these days that i just tend to ignore cos they're not like.. crippling pain :haha:
i'd say just keep an eye on it, obviously if it gets bad you'll know to ring someone :D but unfortunately i think its meant to be generally painful and uncomfortable in the later stages of pregnancy :cry: xx


----------



## JoJo16

for me when i got a bh i could sit there and watch my stomach turn a whole different shape where it was squeezing so hard i could never tell if i was having one by it going hard because it was generally always hard it was only the shape that gave it away. i only ever got this in the last few weeks but when i got any pain in my bump it was a few days before i started getting contractions. your bodys just getting ready for labour sometimes somethings happens soon after a litle bi of pain and other times people can have it for weeks either way its still excting somethings happening :D x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> LOL it pissed me off midwife going to me.. "You can do it, your nearly there keep pushing" ... 2hours later .. NOTHING!! lol i was like i thought i was nearly there! :rofl: i just ended up going to my mum "I cant do it mum i want something stronger tell her when she comes back i want something cause i cant do it!!!" women came back and said you cant have anything more now theres no point and it ended up being hours later and i could of! grr! she was like just have alot of gas and air youll be fine..
> 
> BTW .. gas and air isnt all good it didnt help me much still was in pain lol made me light headed like i was drunk and then it made me sick cause i was using it loads :( then i got heartburn lmao

how long did you push for?
btw, what size diapers is mason in? Quintin was in newborn but they kept leaking so I moved him to size one, but i keep having the same problem again.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> he was being a dick either way, she knew she had a contraction coming and only had a couple of minutes so locking her in woulda been harsh as well!
> haha i agree about the son :winkwink:
> i thought it was funny when he went "er mum do you want to like.. squeeze my hand or anything?" and she just screamed "NO!" his face was like :rolleyes: er ok then.
> 
> things with FOB are really strange atm, but in a good way i think... :wacko:
> he comes round to mine like every day and spends the whole day here (usually falling asleep around this time.. hes asleep next to me right now :dohh:). its just weird cos we went from having not seen each other at all in months to seeing each other pretty much all the time!
> i think it'll make it alot easier for when noah's here though cos he's used to coming here and we're comfortable with each other again and stuff.
> and for the record nothing's happened :haha:
> xx

Aww
anna
im happy for yaaaaa :D hehe!
do u think u 2 will get back together xx


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> he was being a dick either way, she knew she had a contraction coming and only had a couple of minutes so locking her in woulda been harsh as well!
> haha i agree about the son :winkwink:
> i thought it was funny when he went "er mum do you want to like.. squeeze my hand or anything?" and she just screamed "NO!" his face was like :rolleyes: er ok then.
> 
> things with FOB are really strange atm, but in a good way i think... :wacko:
> he comes round to mine like every day and spends the whole day here (usually falling asleep around this time.. hes asleep next to me right now :dohh:). its just weird cos we went from having not seen each other at all in months to seeing each other pretty much all the time!
> i think it'll make it alot easier for when noah's here though cos he's used to coming here and we're comfortable with each other again and stuff.
> and for the record nothing's happened :haha:
> xx
> 
> Aww
> anna
> im happy for yaaaaa :D hehe!
> *do u think u 2 will get back together xx*Click to expand...

From what I remember hearing about him.. She better not!! :grr:


----------



## stuffymuffy

FOB and his mum have really lost it! So FOB and I both eat lunch in the band room at our school, along with most of my friends. Well since he and his new gf got together he decided that he didn't want me eating in there with them. Now I sit no where near him, don't talk to him or even look at him! Well he went to the principal and said something along the lines of I was causing him emotional distress by being in the same room with him! For the past two weeks, every day that we have lunch together he files a "formal complaint" against me, he seriously fills out a one page paper complaint about the stress I'm causing him! So the principals made a rule that we have to eat in there alternating days. He is being completely ridiculous! I haven't done a darn thing to him and he's acting if I've tried to kill him! :grr:Hasn't he put me through enough hell does he have to make it so I can't even eat lunch with my friends everyday? I can't believe him.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> he was being a dick either way, she knew she had a contraction coming and only had a couple of minutes so locking her in woulda been harsh as well!
> haha i agree about the son :winkwink:
> i thought it was funny when he went "er mum do you want to like.. squeeze my hand or anything?" and she just screamed "NO!" his face was like :rolleyes: er ok then.
> 
> things with FOB are really strange atm, but in a good way i think... :wacko:
> he comes round to mine like every day and spends the whole day here (usually falling asleep around this time.. hes asleep next to me right now :dohh:). its just weird cos we went from having not seen each other at all in months to seeing each other pretty much all the time!
> i think it'll make it alot easier for when noah's here though cos he's used to coming here and we're comfortable with each other again and stuff.
> and for the record nothing's happened :haha:
> xx
> 
> Aww
> anna
> im happy for yaaaaa :D hehe!
> *do u think u 2 will get back together xx*Click to expand...
> 
> From what I remember hearing about him.. She better not!! :grr:Click to expand...

I agree! She can do so much better! :gun:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> he was being a dick either way, she knew she had a contraction coming and only had a couple of minutes so locking her in woulda been harsh as well!
> haha i agree about the son :winkwink:
> i thought it was funny when he went "er mum do you want to like.. squeeze my hand or anything?" and she just screamed "NO!" his face was like :rolleyes: er ok then.
> 
> things with FOB are really strange atm, but in a good way i think... :wacko:
> he comes round to mine like every day and spends the whole day here (usually falling asleep around this time.. hes asleep next to me right now :dohh:). its just weird cos we went from having not seen each other at all in months to seeing each other pretty much all the time!
> i think it'll make it alot easier for when noah's here though cos he's used to coming here and we're comfortable with each other again and stuff.
> and for the record nothing's happened :haha:
> xx
> 
> Aww
> anna
> im happy for yaaaaa :D hehe!
> *do u think u 2 will get back together xx*Click to expand...
> 
> From what I remember hearing about him.. She better not!! :grr:Click to expand...

:o my memorys like a fish then..
glad u 2 are on talking terms for LO then  xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> FOB and his mum have really lost it! So FOB and I both eat lunch in the band room at our school, along with most of my friends. Well since he and his new gf got together he decided that he didn't want me eating in there with them. Now I sit no where near him, don't talk to him or even look at him! Well he went to the principal and said something along the lines of I was causing him emotional distress by being in the same room with him! For the past two weeks, every day that we have lunch together he files a "formal complaint" against me, he seriously fills out a one page paper complaint about the stress I'm causing him! So the principals made a rule that we have to eat in there alternating days. He is being completely ridiculous! I haven't done a darn thing to him and he's acting if I've tried to kill him! :grr:Hasn't he put me through enough hell does he have to make it so I can't even eat lunch with my friends everyday? I can't believe him.

im sorry but, how pathetic + immature! how old is he! really!?!


----------



## ~RedLily~

stuffymuffy said:


> FOB and his mum have really lost it! So FOB and I both eat lunch in the band room at our school, along with most of my friends. Well since he and his new gf got together he decided that he didn't want me eating in there with them. Now I sit no where near him, don't talk to him or even look at him! Well he went to the principal and said something along the lines of I was causing him emotional distress by being in the same room with him! For the past two weeks, every day that we have lunch together he files a "formal complaint" against me, he seriously fills out a one page paper complaint about the stress I'm causing him! So the principals made a rule that we have to eat in there alternating days. He is being completely ridiculous! I haven't done a darn thing to him and he's acting if I've tried to kill him! :grr:Hasn't he put me through enough hell does he have to make it so I can't even eat lunch with my friends everyday? I can't believe him.

im sorry to hear he's being like that, he sounds like he's being really pathetic and petty. have you tried talking to him about it or would that cause him to much 'emotional distress'?


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> he was being a dick either way, she knew she had a contraction coming and only had a couple of minutes so locking her in woulda been harsh as well!
> haha i agree about the son :winkwink:
> i thought it was funny when he went "er mum do you want to like.. squeeze my hand or anything?" and she just screamed "NO!" his face was like :rolleyes: er ok then.
> 
> things with FOB are really strange atm, but in a good way i think... :wacko:
> he comes round to mine like every day and spends the whole day here (usually falling asleep around this time.. hes asleep next to me right now :dohh:). its just weird cos we went from having not seen each other at all in months to seeing each other pretty much all the time!
> i think it'll make it alot easier for when noah's here though cos he's used to coming here and we're comfortable with each other again and stuff.
> and for the record nothing's happened :haha:
> xx
> 
> Aww
> anna
> im happy for yaaaaa :D hehe!
> do u think u 2 will get back together xxClick to expand...

gawd no we werent good together lol! but id consider us to be friends now so i think itll make everything a lot easier! :D xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> he was being a dick either way, she knew she had a contraction coming and only had a couple of minutes so locking her in woulda been harsh as well!
> haha i agree about the son :winkwink:
> i thought it was funny when he went "er mum do you want to like.. squeeze my hand or anything?" and she just screamed "NO!" his face was like :rolleyes: er ok then.
> 
> things with FOB are really strange atm, but in a good way i think... :wacko:
> he comes round to mine like every day and spends the whole day here (usually falling asleep around this time.. hes asleep next to me right now :dohh:). its just weird cos we went from having not seen each other at all in months to seeing each other pretty much all the time!
> i think it'll make it alot easier for when noah's here though cos he's used to coming here and we're comfortable with each other again and stuff.
> and for the record nothing's happened :haha:
> xx
> 
> Aww
> anna
> im happy for yaaaaa :D hehe!
> do u think u 2 will get back together xxClick to expand...
> 
> gawd no we werent good together lol! but id consider us to be friends now so i think itll make everything a lot easier! :D xxClick to expand...

definatly better than hating eachother xx


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> FOB and his mum have really lost it! So FOB and I both eat lunch in the band room at our school, along with most of my friends. Well since he and his new gf got together he decided that he didn't want me eating in there with them. Now I sit no where near him, don't talk to him or even look at him! Well he went to the principal and said something along the lines of I was causing him emotional distress by being in the same room with him! For the past two weeks, every day that we have lunch together he files a "formal complaint" against me, he seriously fills out a one page paper complaint about the stress I'm causing him! So the principals made a rule that we have to eat in there alternating days. He is being completely ridiculous! I haven't done a darn thing to him and he's acting if I've tried to kill him! :grr:Hasn't he put me through enough hell does he have to make it so I can't even eat lunch with my friends everyday? I can't believe him.

oh my god how pathetic :dohh: thats ridiculous, i cant believe the school are even humouring his stupid claims! :growlmad: xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

stuffymuffy said:


> FOB and his mum have really lost it! So FOB and I both eat lunch in the band room at our school, along with most of my friends. Well since he and his new gf got together he decided that he didn't want me eating in there with them. Now I sit no where near him, don't talk to him or even look at him! Well he went to the principal and said something along the lines of I was causing him emotional distress by being in the same room with him! For the past two weeks, every day that we have lunch together he files a "formal complaint" against me, he seriously fills out a one page paper complaint about the stress I'm causing him! So the principals made a rule that we have to eat in there alternating days. He is being completely ridiculous! I haven't done a darn thing to him and he's acting if I've tried to kill him! :grr:Hasn't he put me through enough hell does he have to make it so I can't even eat lunch with my friends everyday? I can't believe him.

Kick him in the teeth and give him something to _really_ complain about! :grr:

(and if you can't get your foot that high, a lunch tray works just as well! :haha:)


----------



## Jas029

Croc-O-Dile said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> FOB and his mum have really lost it! So FOB and I both eat lunch in the band room at our school, along with most of my friends. Well since he and his new gf got together he decided that he didn't want me eating in there with them. Now I sit no where near him, don't talk to him or even look at him! Well he went to the principal and said something along the lines of I was causing him emotional distress by being in the same room with him! For the past two weeks, every day that we have lunch together he files a "formal complaint" against me, he seriously fills out a one page paper complaint about the stress I'm causing him! So the principals made a rule that we have to eat in there alternating days. He is being completely ridiculous! I haven't done a darn thing to him and he's acting if I've tried to kill him! :grr:Hasn't he put me through enough hell does he have to make it so I can't even eat lunch with my friends everyday? I can't believe him.
> 
> Kick him in the teeth and give him something to _really_ complain about! :grr:
> 
> (and if you can't get your foot that high, a lunch tray works just as well! :haha:)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> FOB and his mum have really lost it! So FOB and I both eat lunch in the band room at our school, along with most of my friends. Well since he and his new gf got together he decided that he didn't want me eating in there with them. Now I sit no where near him, don't talk to him or even look at him! Well he went to the principal and said something along the lines of I was causing him emotional distress by being in the same room with him! For the past two weeks, every day that we have lunch together he files a "formal complaint" against me, he seriously fills out a one page paper complaint about the stress I'm causing him! So the principals made a rule that we have to eat in there alternating days. He is being completely ridiculous! I haven't done a darn thing to him and he's acting if I've tried to kill him! :grr:Hasn't he put me through enough hell does he have to make it so I can't even eat lunch with my friends everyday? I can't believe him.
> 
> Kick him in the teeth and give him something to _really_ complain about! :grr:
> 
> (and if you can't get your foot that high, a lunch tray works just as well! :haha:)Click to expand...

That sounds good to me :rofl:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Kirsty90 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> FOB and his mum have really lost it! So FOB and I both eat lunch in the band room at our school, along with most of my friends. Well since he and his new gf got together he decided that he didn't want me eating in there with them. Now I sit no where near him, don't talk to him or even look at him! Well he went to the principal and said something along the lines of I was causing him emotional distress by being in the same room with him! For the past two weeks, every day that we have lunch together he files a "formal complaint" against me, he seriously fills out a one page paper complaint about the stress I'm causing him! So the principals made a rule that we have to eat in there alternating days. He is being completely ridiculous! I haven't done a darn thing to him and he's acting if I've tried to kill him! :grr:Hasn't he put me through enough hell does he have to make it so I can't even eat lunch with my friends everyday? I can't believe him.
> 
> im sorry to hear he's being like that, he sounds like he's being really pathetic and petty. have you tried talking to him about it or would that cause him to much 'emotional distress'?Click to expand...

I haven't spoken to him since last October on the day we broke up, my mum called his mum awhile to see if he wanted to go to the next scan we me and she said that he wanted nothing to do with me or the baby so I've been doing my best to ignore him and just move on with my life, but the he does immature things like this and makes life even harder it :growlmad:


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> FOB and his mum have really lost it! So FOB and I both eat lunch in the band room at our school, along with most of my friends. Well since he and his new gf got together he decided that he didn't want me eating in there with them. Now I sit no where near him, don't talk to him or even look at him! Well he went to the principal and said something along the lines of I was causing him emotional distress by being in the same room with him! For the past two weeks, every day that we have lunch together he files a "formal complaint" against me, he seriously fills out a one page paper complaint about the stress I'm causing him! So the principals made a rule that we have to eat in there alternating days. He is being completely ridiculous! I haven't done a darn thing to him and he's acting if I've tried to kill him! :grr:Hasn't he put me through enough hell does he have to make it so I can't even eat lunch with my friends everyday? I can't believe him.
> 
> oh my god how pathetic :dohh: thats ridiculous, i cant believe the school are even humouring his stupid claims! :growlmad: xxClick to expand...

The principals at my school are so fed up with him and his family, as you can imagine they have more problems to deal with at school with 3,000 teenagers than a spoiled little boy who is pissed of that his pregnant ex-girlfriend refuses to hide the fact that she's pregnant. They basically want me expelled just on the basis that I'm having his baby, which they say "causes him emotional distress" or some crap like that :dohh: Unfortunately his mom is a teacher in the district than his parents donate a substantial amount of money to the music department so the school has to a tleast pretend to care I guess :shrug:


----------



## Angielove

I remember i wasnt showing back when i graduated high school in june. so i didnt have to worry about much.

are you stay in schoolu right up until baby is born?


----------



## vpeterman720

Is anyone else curious as to what everyone elses OHs look like? I've always been curious.


----------



## ~RedLily~

yeh i have been actually lol someone should start a thread or something lol


----------



## vpeterman720

Kirsty90 said:


> yeh i have been actually lol someone should start a thread or something lol

I think someone should as well...I might just do that. I'm seriously considering it...:-k


----------



## ~RedLily~

yeh go for it...would be intersting to see


----------



## vpeterman720

What should I call it?


----------



## ~RedLily~

umm just something like show us your FOB faces


----------



## stuffymuffy

Angielove said:


> I remember i wasnt showing back when i graduated high school in june. so i didnt have to worry about much.
> 
> are you stay in schoolu right up until baby is born?

I'm planning on it, but it's already getting uncomfortable and really tires me out being in school all day so we'll see :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I've been wanting to show a picture of my FOB and my new baby to see if people thinks my son looks more like me or FOB.lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

it'll be more interesting for the people who have had their baby already to see who he/she looks more like


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:baby:My FOB looked wayyyy better when we were together! :rofl:
He's gained weight and things now and doesnt look so good! :haha:

Gosh that sounds harsh of me! I'm sucha bitch! Lol. x


----------



## ~RedLily~

i always sound like a right bitch when talking about my FOB i just can't help it lol


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ranting about FOB makes me feel better so its alright :rofl: x


----------



## ~RedLily~

well im sure he deserves it lol. im just glad ive found somewhere to rant about him lol


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:thumbup:
Where abouts in the UK are you from btw? :)
Got any names decided for your princess yet?

Xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

im from herefordshire...where about r you from?

yeh Ella Bethany...i think Summer-Brooke is so cute i had both names on my list.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

From good ol' Peterborough! :thumbup: Lol.
Such a boring city! Haha.

Ella Bethany :) Awwwwh, I love that name!! :hugs:
Ella was on my list, along with Elle too!

I chose Summer-Brooke because I couldnt decide between
the 2! So thought,... "Im gonna be greedy and have both!" Lol.

x


----------



## Gracey&bump

:blush:

sorry if this is way tmi ladiesss.
does anyone know if its safe to take Cymalon when you have cystitis
or will it harm baby?

cant get hold of my midwife/doctor :(


----------



## ~RedLily~

Yeh herefords really boring as well.

My only worry with Ella is people will be saying umbrella ella ella..... from the rihanna song haha.

They go really well together.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Gracey&bump said:


> :blush:
> 
> sorry if this is way tmi ladiesss.
> does anyone know if its safe to take Cymalon when you have cystitis
> or will it harm baby?
> 
> cant get hold of my midwife/doctor :(


Babe don't take it!!!! :nope:
The doctors will prescribe you something else.
When I had servere UTI they put me on Cephelexin.
Drink plenty of fluids to flush your system through
and dialute the infection so its more comfortable to
go for a pee. :)

Hope your feeling better soon, I know how irritable
they can make you. :hugs: x


----------



## Gracey&bump

okay, thankyou :)

they wont see me until next thursday though, because its not 'critical' :growlmad:

are you getting any further with Summer Brooke yet or does she still not want to come out?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Not critical?! :nope: It blimmin well can be!! :(
Not meaning to scare you but if it's servere and 
develops into a kidney infection then it can cause 
problems including bleeding.
You need to be seen :nope: 
Did you tell your doctors that your pregnant??
Is there anyway your able to go to a walk-in
medical centre?

When I had uti, I was having pink jelly like substance (Sorry, TMI!)
when I wiped. Then had actual red blood in my urine.

Summer-Brooke's being a little madam! :haha:
Had another belt of false labour last night :nope:
Keep having headaches, nosebleeds and woke today
with swollen hands and feet so going doctors in like 
an hour to be checked over as advised by MW.
Will keep you updated though :)

How's bump doing today? Felt any movement yet? :)

x~X


----------



## Gracey&bump

yeah i've told them im pregnant but it didnt seem to bother her, i only got to speak to the receptionist though because they wouldnt put me through to a doctor. :|

i'll have to keep trying my midwife because i dont think that theres a walk in clinic :(

aw that doesnt sound fun, i hope she makes an apperance soon so that you dont have to have anymore nosebleeds & headaches :hugs:
& i hope it all goes well if you do go to the doctors :)

yeah ive felt movement! its starting to feel abit more than flutters now aswell, which im happy about but is that normal because im not even 16 weeks yet? :shrug:
i sneezed the other day and i think that might of been what started him/her off because since then when i feel LO it feels like someones poking me inside :haha: i dont think theres any proper kicks yet though :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

not long now soph.. FX!!!! xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

gracey i felt movements about 15 weeks too :) x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I first felt movement with my LO at 14 weeks :)
First saw little movements at mid 19 weeks.
I remember watching her when in the bath like,
"Omg :happydance:".

Thankyouuuuu Emz! :)
I just want her out nowwww... x

____________________________
Edit: Gracey, try the doctors again.
Next Thursday IS NOT acceptable. You need to be seen :hugs: x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

she will be here sooon :D !
hows things with peter pike :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I think i felt movement just before 15 weeks and by about 17 weeks could see movement.

When LO is wriggling about not proper kicks anyone else not like the feeling because to be it just feels like theres snakes or something in there or is it just me?lol

Wow i didn't realise you were so close to your due date


----------



## Gracey&bump

its really exciting! :D i can only feel him/her from the inside though, not the outside.

Good luck sophie, im excited for you! :happydance: haha

i've got my first proper appointment with a consultant next week, what exactly do they do? :wacko:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hehe, things with me & Pete are amazing. :happydance:
I've seriously never been so happy like, ever!! :D

Consultant appnt's are just like MW ones hun.
Urine test, blood pressure check, feel of tummy,
ask how you are, talk about any upcoming tests/scans
that are due. (Then from 24 weeks you should have your
bump measured to check LO's growth :))

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i ent seen her move
felt her proper kick the laptop the otherday tho :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha :D awww! im glad :D hehe u gotta foto! x


----------



## Gracey&bump

will i get to hear LO's heartbeat? :blush:
& i'll keep trying the doctors :)

x


----------



## ~RedLily~

you should hear LO's heartbeat...if they don't you can always ask


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Yeah you will hear LO's heartbeat :) or should do...
I first heard my Lo's heartbeat when I had my first
scan at 15+3 :)

Nope, not got any pics of him yet. :nope:
He's camera shy! Lol. It's seriously hard to get
a pic. I get my phone out and try take a pic and
he like duck and covers!! :rofl:
Bless him :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

camera shyy :D haha aww! xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ooooooh yeah, Emz, got any pics of your 20 week scan?
Ive been looking and havent seen any. Even on your fb!

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

OMG YEAH!
kie put them on yesterday on the Laptop


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Oh oh oh oh, showwww!!! :D <3 :pink: x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

how do i make pics smaller on paint?
there too big :(


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hmmmm, upload them to fb and i'll sort them for you :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

okay x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Oh wait, I dont need to.
Right click on pics on fb and then re-save without re-naming :)~
Use the "Go advanced" option..
then go on "manage attachments" on here or w/e it says and upload
that way. Its what I do :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Your scan is gorgeous btw babe.
She's gonna be a stunner! <3 :hugs: x~X


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hehe  <3 thank youuuu one of the photos is the same as the other i think! dont know what kie did to that probs zoomed in x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

invalid file :(


----------



## Jas029

Man it suddenly just went quiet in here :shock:


----------



## Gracey&bump

any more news on Riley today Jas? :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh, I have to Quintin hearing tested again because in the hospital he got bad results but they said there machine just isn't good, I know for sure he can hear lol but I'm still nervous


----------



## Jas029

Nothing really.. Yesterday I was getting this horrible constantly cramping period type pain all over my bump.. But I've also been having problems with constipation the last few weeks (I had HORRIBLE IBS at the very end of my 1st tri/start of second)
So that was also causing the cramps.. It was just a mild constant cramping pain which thankfully went away after several hours.. Otherwise I really haven't had much else..

My prediction is between the 17th-27th but I'm starting to think he might make an even earlier appearance.. :shrug:


----------



## ~RedLily~

sounds like it shouldnt be too long now...hope he doesnt keep you waiting for much longer!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Nothing really.. Yesterday I was getting this horrible constantly cramping period type pain all over my bump.. But I've also been having problems with constipation the last few weeks (I had HORRIBLE IBS at the very end of my 1st tri/start of second)
> So that was also causing the cramps.. It was just a mild constant cramping pain which thankfully went away after several hours.. Otherwise I really haven't had much else..
> 
> My prediction is between the 17th-27th but I'm starting to think he might make an even earlier appearance.. :shrug:

my guess is stiill the 22md. I hope I'm right


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing really.. Yesterday I was getting this horrible constantly cramping period type pain all over my bump.. But I've also been having problems with constipation the last few weeks (I had HORRIBLE IBS at the very end of my 1st tri/start of second)
> So that was also causing the cramps.. It was just a mild constant cramping pain which thankfully went away after several hours.. Otherwise I really haven't had much else..
> 
> My prediction is between the 17th-27th but I'm starting to think he might make an even earlier appearance.. :shrug:
> 
> my guess is stiill the 22md. I hope I'm rightClick to expand...

The most common guess is the 22nd/19th/14th.. (I don't really bother with the 14th one since they just guess that because of valentines day)

I hope I have him before the 22nd though! 222 would be cute but my dads 111 so he'll make the joke that he's like mini-me or something.. I DON'T want my son turning out like my dad :dohh:
My dads predicting either the 22 or 12 to follow the pattern... His is 1 11, my mom is 7 17 and my brothers is 5 15.. But I'm the odd ball in the family and had a cord wrapped around my neck and had to be delivered c-section 3 days after my EDD on 11 3 (Yes, I was originally due on Halloween :haha:)


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas you must be so anxious! I can't imagine what the last few weeks are going to be like.


----------



## ~RedLily~

im going to say he'll be born on the 22nd because of the family pattern and i think that would be really cute lol.


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas you must be so anxious! I can't imagine what the last few weeks are going to be like.

They go by reallyyy slowlyyyy :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

anyone else feel like they'll be pregnant forever? (except becy and rome :rolleyes:)
like.... i know there's a baby coming.. pretty soon.. but i cant properly process it! im so used to being pregnant now i cant imagine ever not being! its weird i dont think it'll fully sink in until he's here.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i did feel like that tho anna


----------



## Jas029

After months of having him inside of me with all these kicks and such it's going to be soo weird I'll suddenly wake up and not have that any more!!
I seriously think it will make me depressed :wacko: Hopefully since I'll have him in my arms then it will be different..


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i want it too flyyyyy to may :\


----------



## ~RedLily~

those who have had their LOs or due soon have you had good pregnancies because you talk about missing being pregnant or you think youll miss it but i can't wait for it to be over because ive found it so bad?


----------



## annawrigley

Kirsty90 said:


> those who have had their LOs or due soon have you had good pregnancies because you talk about missing being pregnant or you think youll miss it but i can't wait for it to be over because ive found it so bad?

i really dont think i'll miss it. i know everyone says its different once LO is here and you actually do miss it, so i'll let you know if thats the case lol! but right now i cant imagine missing it at all, i just feel so uncomfortable and although its wonderful i dont think pregnancy is a very fun time at all :shrug: it hasnt been particularly rough like theres not been complications thank god but i think in general it just drains the life out of you.
i can imagine having a newborn will drain the life out of me more :rofl: but you know what i mean


----------



## Jas029

Kirsty90 said:


> those who have had their LOs or due soon have you had good pregnancies because you talk about missing being pregnant or you think youll miss it but i can't wait for it to be over because ive found it so bad?

You're only half way, wait til the kicks get bigger and such :haha:

My pregnancy definitely wasn't the best.. I've had alot of hip/leg problems on and off through different stages of pregnancy and now it's back for good so I can't wait to get him out it's so painful :cry:

But in the end.. I will miss alot of things about it xx


----------



## annawrigley

i feel like a horrible shallow person right now!
this boy that i used to be sort of seeing like just before i met FOB so about june-august 2008.. quite embarrassed i admitted that cos im about to post a picture of him :lol:.. but yeah hes just texted me asking if he can take me out on a date sometime and he is a nice guy but really not a looker imo :wacko: i know that shouldnt make a difference but it kinda does. and although hes nice, hes a bit strange, he seems really really young for his age (hes 20 but speaks in like a baby voice.. its weird lol) and yeah. im not sure if i should go for it or not but then i dont wanna reject him if its the only chance im gonna get :rofl: does that make sense?! i feel like such a biatch xD here he is:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/P6200717.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/5207629a10760677916l.jpg
(just being well classy drinking cider in the day you see)


----------



## ~RedLily~

i know i worry that if im struggling with it now whats it going to be like in a couple of months lol. ive had hyperemesis which is only just getting better, ive got a back problem which is apparently only going to get worse with pregancy and already feel uncomfortable with a little bump so i think soon all i'll be doing is complaining about how bad i feel. i think for some people pregnancy is just natural and im not one of those lol.


----------



## helpmehateyou

- How old you are, 14 turning 15
- When your due, Sep 10th 2010
- A little about yourself! I plan on keeping him or her as of now, the father is well.. the father and nothing more, not my boyfriend not my lover just the father of my child.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

LMAO anna with the cider!
hahaha x


----------



## annawrigley

helpmehateyou said:


> - How old you are, 14 turning 15
> - When your due, Sep 10th 2010
> - A little about yourself! I plan on keeping him or her as of now, the father is well.. the father and nothing more, not my boyfriend not my lover just the father of my child.

welcome :hi: can i ask if the father knows you're pregnant and if so does he want to be involved? :) xx



EmziixBo0o said:


> LMAO anna with the cider!
> hahaha x

:winkwink:


----------



## Jas029

helpmehateyou said:


> - How old you are, 14 turning 15
> - When your due, Sep 10th 2010
> - A little about yourself! I plan on keeping him or her as of now, the father is well.. *the father and nothing more, not my boyfriend not my lover just the father of my child.*

We call those sperm donors :thumbup::winkwink:

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> i feel like a horrible shallow person right now!
> this boy that i used to be sort of seeing like just before i met FOB so about june-august 2008.. quite embarrassed i admitted that cos im about to post a picture of him :lol:.. but yeah hes just texted me asking if he can take me out on a date sometime and he is a nice guy but really not a looker imo :wacko: i know that shouldnt make a difference but it kinda does. and although hes nice, hes a bit strange, he seems really really young for his age (hes 20 but speaks in like a baby voice.. its weird lol) and yeah. im not sure if i should go for it or not but then i dont wanna reject him if its the only chance im gonna get :rofl: does that make sense?! i feel like such a biatch xD here he is:
> 
> (just being well classy drinking cider in the day you see)

Does he know your preg and everything? (Odd thing to ask but you never mentioned anything about how he is on it :haha:)
Also whats with the photo shopping of the black on your leg?! :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i feel like a horrible shallow person right now!
> this boy that i used to be sort of seeing like just before i met FOB so about june-august 2008.. quite embarrassed i admitted that cos im about to post a picture of him :lol:.. but yeah hes just texted me asking if he can take me out on a date sometime and he is a nice guy but really not a looker imo :wacko: i know that shouldnt make a difference but it kinda does. and although hes nice, hes a bit strange, he seems really really young for his age (hes 20 but speaks in like a baby voice.. its weird lol) and yeah. im not sure if i should go for it or not but then i dont wanna reject him if its the only chance im gonna get :rofl: does that make sense?! i feel like such a biatch xD here he is:
> 
> (just being well classy drinking cider in the day you see)
> 
> Does he know your preg and everything? (Odd thing to ask but you never mentioned anything about how he is on it :haha:)
> Also whats with the photo shopping of the black on your leg?! :rofl:Click to expand...

yer he does i said erm im kinda big right now andhe said "all the better for cuddling you" :rolleyes: then he said "we can wait til after you have noah if you like" :shrug:
oh yeah, i thought my leg looked fat at the time or something :dohh: strange anna 2 years ago xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I tried on clothes today at the mall , and NOTHING fits me, ='(
I feel so huge and fat now.

24 more pounds to lose :(


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i feel like a horrible shallow person right now!
> this boy that i used to be sort of seeing like just before i met FOB so about june-august 2008.. quite embarrassed i admitted that cos im about to post a picture of him :lol:.. but yeah hes just texted me asking if he can take me out on a date sometime and he is a nice guy but really not a looker imo :wacko: i know that shouldnt make a difference but it kinda does. and although hes nice, hes a bit strange, he seems really really young for his age (hes 20 but speaks in like a baby voice.. its weird lol) and yeah. im not sure if i should go for it or not but then i dont wanna reject him if its the only chance im gonna get :rofl: does that make sense?! i feel like such a biatch xD here he is:
> 
> (just being well classy drinking cider in the day you see)
> 
> Does he know your preg and everything? (Odd thing to ask but you never mentioned anything about how he is on it :haha:)
> Also whats with the photo shopping of the black on your leg?! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> yer he does i said erm im kinda big right now andhe said "all the better for cuddling you" :rolleyes: then he said "we can wait til after you have noah if you like" :shrug:
> oh yeah, i thought my leg looked fat at the time or something :dohh: strange anna 2 years ago xxClick to expand...

Sounds kinda.. sweet I guess :haha:

[email protected] Anna


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> I tried on clothes today at the mall , and NOTHING fits me, ='(
> I feel so huge and fat now.
> 
> 24 more pounds to lose :(

Aww :hugs:
10+ more pounds for me to gain :haha:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

PreggoEggo said:


> I tried on clothes today at the mall , and NOTHING fits me, ='(
> I feel so huge and fat now.
> 
> 24 more pounds to lose :(

Aw that will be gone in no time :)

i have double the ammount to lose in 4 month :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I tried on clothes today at the mall , and NOTHING fits me, ='(
> I feel so huge and fat now.
> 
> 24 more pounds to lose :(
> 
> Aw that will be gone in no time :)
> 
> i have double the ammount to lose in 4 month :rofl:Click to expand...

I gained 70 pounds while pregnant but the 1st week most of it came off, but my body is gross. lol


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

PreggoEggo said:


> I tried on clothes today at the mall , and NOTHING fits me, ='(
> I feel so huge and fat now.
> 
> 24 more pounds to lose :(

Too bad I live in the states, because I seem to be stealing everyone's weight!
My friend was trying to drop 10 pounds (approx .7st) And as soon as she lost it I gained it. :haha:
Actually, all of my peers seem to be dropping weight as I gain it. (Maybe it's just because I'm stealing all their food? :thumbup:)


----------



## Gracey&bump

> Actually, all of my peers seem to be dropping weight as I gain it. (Maybe it's just because I'm stealing all their food? )

ahh i know the feeling :thumbup:
they've all just started offering me the food they dont want now instead of throwing it away :blush:
everyones always said i need to put on weight anyway, so its a good excuse :haha:


----------



## Rachiie18

@annawrigley he seems kinda nice :) maybe wait until a little while after Noah's born after all this is a time for you to spend with your little miracle :D
:hugs:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Arr tired !
my fones been cut off now :( because i cant pay my bill until i get money on tuesday..
was ment to go into town with my friend so i texted her off the net.. + havnt heard anythink back.. great looks like another boring day for me lmao


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Anna - He sounds really nice! :)
Take things as quick or slow as you wish really.
Your happiness is the main thing. :thumbup:
I know that since I've been with Pete, it's made
everything seem so much more positive && time
seems to have gone faster too! Lol.

:happydance: Congrats on final box btw!!! :happydance:

Went to see doctors yesterday as planned, checked
me for pre-eclamsia. All seems fine, LO is fully engaged
and doing her thing. Feels like she's wedged inbetween
my hip bones! :rofl:. . . so uncomfy! :nope:

Jas - wouldnt it be odd if we have our LO's on the same
day? :haha:

x~X


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

PreggoEggo said:


> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I tried on clothes today at the mall , and NOTHING fits me, ='(
> I feel so huge and fat now.
> 
> 24 more pounds to lose :(
> 
> Aw that will be gone in no time :)
> 
> i have double the ammount to lose in 4 month :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I gained 70 pounds while pregnant but the 1st week most of it came off, but my body is gross. lolClick to expand...

I dont have a clue how much i gained in pregnancy i do remember 
going on the scales at around 30 weeks i think and i was 16 stone lmao i was 11stone before getting pregnant.. and i gained alot near the end aswell if i ever have another LO i will deffo not overeat like i did with my daughter! :dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

arr kies big heffalump of a dog keeps getting me in my tummy
keeps jumpin up + tht!
its really getting to me i just wana scream


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Go into the bathroom and have some time out babe :)
Tell Kie its getting to you and maybe he'll put the dog in
another room? :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hes not here hes at work now :\
thing is the dogs only allowed downstairs im ALWAYS upstairs :|
i was downstairs washing up hes jumped up so his 2 legs are on the side i said get down and he gets down but bluddii pressures his legs onto me on his way i fort u cuda just jumped down!
then yesterday kie come home from work hugged me and that + oscars leaped into us geting myside of my tummy


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Doggy sounds jealous babe!! :haha:
I don't really know what to suggest! :nope:
My dog is only little and real old so doesn't 
really jump up. Pete's dog is like a BEAR but
he always keeps him out the same room as us. :)

Jas, Rome, Bec - I know you guys have dogs - 
what do you suggest? :) 

x~X


----------



## aiimee12345

hi everyone :)
u all ok?
im new on here only joined today lol!
im due 17th august,, dont really no what else to say lol!
u wanna no anything else just ask :) X


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

aiimee12345 said:


> hi everyone :)
> u all ok?
> im new on here only joined today lol!
> im due 17th august,, dont really no what else to say lol!
> u wanna no anything else just ask :) X

Heyyy! :)
A complete newbie!
Welcome! :hugs:

How old are you? 
Where you from? :)
You going to be a single mummy too?

x~X


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Doggy sounds jealous babe!! :haha:
> I don't really know what to suggest! :nope:
> My dog is only little and real old so doesn't
> really jump up. Pete's dog is like a BEAR but
> he always keeps him out the same room as us. :)
> 
> Jas, Rome, Bec - I know you guys have dogs -
> what do you suggest? :)
> 
> x~X

=( I had to get rid of my dog, he was jealous of the baby.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I tried on clothes today at the mall , and NOTHING fits me, ='(
> I feel so huge and fat now.
> 
> 24 more pounds to lose :(
> 
> Aw that will be gone in no time :)
> 
> i have double the ammount to lose in 4 month :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I gained 70 pounds while pregnant but the 1st week most of it came off, but my body is gross. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I dont have a clue how much i gained in pregnancy i do remember
> going on the scales at around 30 weeks i think and i was 16 stone lmao i was 11stone before getting pregnant.. and i gained alot near the end aswell if i ever have another LO i will deffo not overeat like i did with my daughter! :dohh:Click to expand...

I agree, lol I deffo just ate everything in site. lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

im going to have to get rid of one of my dogs as well because she gets really jealous.


----------



## aiimee12345

hi mummytobe!!
im 18,, from birmingham wel near dudley if u no it? 
yh wel my babies daddy has being a idiot since i found out really havent seen him in about 3weeks,, but says he stil wants me :s boys are confusing lol!!
u ok? xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Kirsty90 said:


> im going to have to get rid of one of my dogs as well because she gets really jealous.

awe sorry you to hear that


----------



## annawrigley

aiimee12345 said:


> hi everyone :)
> u all ok?
> im new on here only joined today lol!
> im due 17th august,, dont really no what else to say lol!
> u wanna no anything else just ask :) X

welcome! :hi: x


----------



## aiimee12345

thank you :D
you n Noah ok? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> hi mummytobe!!
> im 18,, from birmingham wel near dudley if u no it?
> yh wel my babies daddy has being a idiot since i found out really havent seen him in about 3weeks,, but says he stil wants me :s boys are confusing lol!!
> u ok? xxx

im from birmingham =]
where abouts by dudley ? x


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo elo Emzii :) wel u no where stourbridge is? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yerr i heard of it lmao
i live in the middle of birmingham so i only really know places like that i get to and stuf


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo lol.. wel its only like a bus ride if u get the number 9 :) hehe!
howsu n bump? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

number 9 frm town? lol
all gd thankz how far gne r u


----------



## Jas029

Well my dads prediction is today.. And I don't think I'm going to go into labor and give birth within the next 12 hours so his next goal is the 22nd! :haha:
Also that WOULD be weird Sophie.. But totally cool :haha:

I'm scared we might have to get rid of one of my dogs(I have three) once Riley is older and adventurous because everytime we've had young kids around she's never been good and is extremely skiddish already and has been known to try and nip and their heels and stuff :( 
Luckily she's an outside dog so it wont be til Riley is outside and active.. Not to mention my mom says animals can change when it comes to it being like your own children.. So we'll just have to wait and see..
One of my other dogs is getting pretty old and has never been able to jump anyway due to bad hip problems and everytime we got new kittens or something she tries to mother them and love on them it's so incredibly cute :haha: (She does have jealousy problems but it's only with other animals)
My last dog is still quite young and a puppy (AND HUGE!) but luckily he's starting to get older and calm down more (By the time Riley's active he'll be fine) So hopefully it will work out ok with him because he is a very loving dog he's just still a puppy right now..
But they're all outside dogs so we wont have any problems for afew months still.

Sorry long essay there :blush:

ughh my hips hurt so bad, My bowels are all screwed up and my birthing ball doesn't seem to be doing much for me.. Diarrhea is a sign of labor because it's emptying your bowels.. So what does that mean for me when I'm like having problems with constipation?!?! :cry:


----------



## aiimee12345

yhyh u get it from town n goes to stourbridge :) hehe!!
im 13weeks & 3 days its going soooooo slow iv known since 4 weeks lol!
im not finding out whatim having till 30th march,, unless the baby is lieing funny then i stil wont no :( lol x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aww dont curse yurself :) how old are u


----------



## aiimee12345

i no lol!
did u want a lil girl?
n im 18 u? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

19 next sunday :) well sunday after v.day..
well we wanted a boy..
but a few days before the scan i was like
ive got a feeling its a girl.. so i dont really mind

what do u wantt?


----------



## aiimee12345

oo happy birthday 4 then then :D
im not 19 till july lol!
i want a boy but only a little bit more then i want a girl so im not really bothered either lol! as long as there ok.. i worry about everything lol! xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

its only natural to worry about everythink lol
u work or at collage or anythink?
some girls went my collage from stourbridge

u can get to merryhill easy from there cant u ?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone heard from Sophie? 
hoping shes okay 

<3


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> Anyone heard from Sophie?
> hoping shes okay
> 
> <3

? She was on just a few hours ago

Don't do that to me!! :cry:


----------



## aiimee12345

i work in a pub,, wel club 
n yh yh from mine its like a 10min bus ride :) 
oo what did u do at college? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Sophie?
> hoping shes okay
> 
> <3
> 
> ? She was on just a few hours ago
> 
> Don't do that to me!! :cry:Click to expand...

Lmao sorry 
i never see people online anymore.. i see you cause iv got your msn lol  so i know your okay hehe


----------



## annawrigley

aiimee12345 said:


> thank you :D
> you n Noah ok? x

hes giving me grief today lol putting his mummy through pain! :cry: x



Becyboo__x said:


> Anyone heard from Sophie?
> hoping shes okay
> 
> <3

she was on a couple of hours ago i think yeah! xx

--

its so sad but right now it feels like the BnB girls are better friends than my real life ones :(
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yep i agree anna haha.. but you know my situation cause i said on facebook ;] wish we all lived closer :(


----------



## aiimee12345

anna- awww :( he wil be here soon!!
& dont worryabout your friends i feel like mine are jus leaving me out most ov the time now! going out but not asking me n stuff not nice is it :( xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> i work in a pub,, wel club
> n yh yh from mine its like a 10min bus ride :)
> oo what did u do at college? x

hairdressing :) duin my level 3 there now but its an apprentist collage.. u no reflextions?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i wish there was like a grove or somethink..
and it was all of our houses :D haha


----------



## Becyboo__x

We will meet 1day i swear like we was planning a while back meeting half way or something we should go holiday together get a few caravans lmfao ;]


----------



## aiimee12345

oo my mate doing that at halesowen college,, nanever heard of it lol what is it? 
n i did go to college last year in dudley to do childcare,, was doing a placement at this nursery but they was horrible!! xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

oo n becyboo just red ur birth story! your little boy is beautiful you were soooo brave i cant imagine what im going to be like in labour lol!
and i cant believe your bump went that quick :O x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becy - i knoww!! nottz ent that far really from here!

+ its a hairdressing apprentist collage
bag of shit there tbf..
u learn everything in the salon but i need to keep going just so i get the certificate to say ive done level 3:|


----------



## aiimee12345

:( when do u finish it then? n at least once u finished it u can go bk to hairdressing after u had the baby or whenever x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Urrrm well im only ment to go every other monday, but im going to start going every monday..
my tutor was on about giving me a break and stuff.. i just said i want to finish it before.. because i like my group..
my OH ex is in it :) i like to stare her out lmaoo


----------



## Becyboo__x

aiimee12345 said:


> oo n becyboo just red ur birth story! your little boy is beautiful you were soooo brave i cant imagine what im going to be like in labour lol!
> and i cant believe your bump went that quick :O x

My birth story wasnt so bad.. theres some teens that wrote theres and there like herific! puts you off wanting to go into labour lmao i wouldnt read many before you have your LO! .. it might scare you. I spose im lucky my stomachs gone now my doctor just told me it would cause my stomach muscles are quite good lol. Dont worry about it all now worry when it happens best thing to not know what to expect ;] hehe x

And emzi iv been birmingham before but only shopping lol id get lost if i went there on my own :haha: still think we need to meet feel like got so close to you all "/ shame rome and jas live US :(!


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> wish we all lived closer :(

i really do too! :(


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> shame rome and jas live US :(!

romes in canada :D
but still far :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

birmingham shoppping = boring :(

i cant affford it! im staying well away from bullring + primark until i have some cash in my purse man its so depressing!


----------



## aiimee12345

oo emzii that would be so funny lol! i hate bf's exes lol there annoying arent they?!?! lol
and not long now u wil be finishedmy mate did her childcare thing when i did mine shestopped there n she was pregnant she left about 36weeks i think cus she had to finish it but she did it in the end :D

n bec i no yh think i might not read anymore lol id prob get too scared i watched that one born every minute programme the other night i was thinkin omg what am i doing lol! xxx


----------



## annawrigley

im weird i really like watching births lol
one thing i really really really wish i hadnt read though in one of the threads over in 3rd tri somebody said that at her 35 week check up babys heartbeat was normal and fine and a week later the baby had died :nope: its awful i cant even imagine........
thats scared the life out of me


----------



## EmziixBo0o

that programme didnt scare me
im not scared  

yeah i hate her she thinks shes so much better than everybody else


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> yeah i hate her she thinks shes so much better than everybody else

who?!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

kierans ex


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> im weird i really like watching births lol
> one thing i really really really wish i hadnt read though in one of the threads over in 3rd tri somebody said that at her 35 week check up babys heartbeat was normal and fine and a week later the baby had died :nope: its awful i cant even imagine........
> thats scared the life out of me

:( omg !!
i cant read threads like that anymore..
it just upsets me and scares me way to much


----------



## aiimee12345

i hated it lol espically that woman who had like 3/4 kids n she said she couldnt do it n it really hurt :(
n that little boy who had his insides outside he wasso cute tho!!
n its on again for a few weeks isnt it might not watch it tho lol! i dunno what im going to be like in labour!!
n i hate my bfs ex i been with him nearly 3 years so she hasnt been with him 4 bout 3 n half n she stil acts like she knows everthing bout him n stuff!! so annoying lol xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

kierans ex finds out everythink anyway
they know all the same people :|


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> shame rome and jas live US :(!
> 
> romes in canada :D
> but still far :(Click to expand...

lol one day we should all get together maybe when LO are older if we all stay in touch 

has heard from ashley?


----------



## aiimee12345

they should be took to another country lol or planet might be a better idea ;) 
where he used to live she used to no someone down the same street so always used to be there lol!! but now he lives in wolvo she doe seem him wel neither do i much lol xx


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> shame rome and jas live US :(!
> 
> romes in canada :D
> but still far :(
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol one day we should all get together maybe when LO are older if we all stay in touch
> 
> has heard from ashley?Click to expand...

i was wondering that today :shrug: im sure shes fine just very busy xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yeah everybody kie seems to know she knows.
even his new work mates.. but i know thats from when we broke up + they was going to get back together 

i just honestly hate her!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya shes prob crazy busy with 4 LOs


----------



## aiimee12345

:( jus think your the one with him now so its obvious he wants u not her she jus jealous :D x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

aiimee12345 said:


> :( jus think your the one with him now so its obvious he wants u not her she jus jealous :D x

i agree


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hopefullyy! i dont think like that sometimes..
i get scared that he will want her back + stuff.. just paranoyed
but im having his baby  not her! lmao..
at collage on monday i was sitting there with my collage friends.. i havnt seen them in months n they was asking questions about the baby + stuff and we was sitting righttt by her  hhahaha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so today I had a meeting with someone to so they can take all my info I have on FOB to try to find him so I can take him to court so he can pay money for Quintin and so I can try to make sure I get full custody of Quintin so FOB can never see him. 

its so embarrassing when they asked me questions but I really don't know anything about him because we only dated for a month. lol:blush: I hope they find him tho.


----------



## aiimee12345

lol i bet she was trying to listen in lol!
n exactly your the one having a baby with him not her! 
she jus gonna be a normal girl your the mother of his baby girl :D xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> so today I had a meeting with someone to so they can take all my info I have on FOB to try to find him so I can take him to court so he can pay money for Quintin and so I can try to make sure I get full custody of Quintin so FOB can never see him.
> 
> its so embarrassing when they asked me questions but I really don't know anything about him because we only dated for a month. lol:blush: I hope they find him tho.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## aiimee12345

i hope they find him! n he shouldnt get custody he hasnt been there!! i would hate if i do split up with my bf n he got custody id let him see him but he prob wouldnt he always lets me down!! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

aiimee12345 said:


> i hope they find him! n he shouldnt get custody he hasnt been there!! i would hate if i do split up with my bf n he got custody id let him see him but he prob wouldnt he always lets me down!! x

oh I know he wouldn't get custody, I just want it so he can't try. lol


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Rome do they ask what he looks like ect?
wonder where he has got to!
probs half way to the moon lmao..

+ yeah i guess so.. whats ur name sorry?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I hope they find him .. he should be paying for him.. but hopefully he wont try fight agenst you for custerdy but if hes like done a runner anyway he probs wont want it .. he should be ashamed tbh being a dad and not being there for his son :(! .. Jamie doesnt pay towards mason yet cause he cant afford to and i understand that really but i need help and i didnt want to take it to court to sort lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea, they asked me what he looks like, and they asked me how much he weighs lol I was like "how the heck am I suppose to know that?" lol. 

I don't think he will want custody but you never know. He didn't run from me and the baby he ran cause people want to kill him cause he owes lots of money for drugs.Plus when I 1st got pregnant he asked me if i can "give him the baby" plus he has always said "if he is mine I want to be in his life" but who knows, people say alot of bullshit and not mean it.

I hope you don't end having to take jamie to court, he should get a job or something and help you pay for things, is he trying to find a job or something?

I didn't want to have to take Brian (FOB) to court but because I'm on financial assistance they MAKE you take the father to court. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Jas029

My FOB asked yesterday if there's anything we still need that he can buy..
FFS it's been HOW many months and my parents have shoveled out probably over $3000 so far towards this baby and he JUST NOW realizes he needs to start paying for this kid too?!
Ofcorse... I really can't blame him.. He got suspended from his job back in November and took him awhile to get another then everything he made pretty much went straight to his lawyer.. 
:cry: Ugh it's such a mess..

Anyway I told him we still need a swing and pack n' play.. So he's going to look at buying a swing.. (YES I'M SERIOUSLY 12 DAYS FROM MY DUE DATE AND STILL DON'T HAVE A SWING!!(Even worse is I was a very colicy baby and basically LIVED in my swing so you think that would be like a huge priority as my parents have great experience with one)

So he's finally stepping up and going to buy something for his kid and put some money towards him.. I feel so bad I'm not able to work for quite awhile still to help pay for my child and pay back my parents.. (with a kid and then also because most people wont even hire you til you're 16+ sometimes even 18+ :growlmad:)

So I guess I should find like the most expensive swing for him to buy and make him pay? :haha:
Just hope Riley likes swings :rofl: otherwise poor FOB will be really screwed over


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh yeah i remember you saying now .. and just have to be careful cause things he did say and things he will say now things can change but if hes involved in drugs and trouble anyway he wont have a chance anyway if he wants custody and your his mum anyway so they would take that into account more :)! .. Jamies got a job but think its only 1 day or 2 cause he goes college wed,thurs,fri all day .. im trying to sort him out with this apprentaship in march but it depends if he will go ahead to try for it or not least hell be getting paid plus hell get something out of it in end.

I can either go through solicitor or private with Jamie .. private is just between me and him sorting how much and when .. and obviously solicitor is sorting it out through someone which i didnt want cause there dead nosy


----------



## stuffymuffy

It's finally winter break :happydance::happydance: A whole week of getting to sleep in and not see FOB and his little twit of a girlfriend :growlmad: But my mom wants to take a road trip like we used to all the time and normally I would love to but she wants to go to Missouri to see her best friend and it's almost a full day trip. I can't imagine being in the car for that long right now and having to stop to pee every hour, sometimes less :dohh: And my nephew would be coming with me because my sister canceled his daycare for the week as I always watch him when I have no school. But he doesn't do well in the car and I'm sure he'd be a terror all week being in an unfamiliar place. I really want to go but Idk if it's worth the hassle it would be :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jas, I would make him buy the priciest swing but maybe I'm just an asshole.lol
Quintin doesn't really like his, but he lives in his bouncer its one of the only places he will let me put him down lol 

I hope your able to sort it out with just you and him, thats probs would be much easier. I wish I didnt breed with such a dick but then I wouldn't have my wonderful little boy. lol
he just makes me mad, I wonder if he ever thinks of Quintin or if he even knows Quintin was born.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> My FOB asked yesterday if there's anything we still need that he can buy..
> FFS it's been HOW many months and my parents have shoveled out probably over $3000 so far towards this baby and he JUST NOW realizes he needs to start paying for this kid too?!
> Ofcorse... I really can't blame him.. He got suspended from his job back in November and took him awhile to get another then everything he made pretty much went straight to his lawyer..
> :cry: Ugh it's such a mess..
> 
> Anyway I told him we still need a swing and pack n' play.. So he's going to look at buying a swing.. (YES I'M SERIOUSLY 12 DAYS FROM MY DUE DATE AND STILL DON'T HAVE A SWING!!(Even worse is I was a very colicy baby and basically LIVED in my swing so you think that would be like a huge priority as my parents have great experience with one)
> 
> So he's finally stepping up and going to buy something for his kid and put some money towards him.. I feel so bad I'm not able to work for quite awhile still to help pay for my child and pay back my parents.. (with a kid and then also because most people wont even hire you til you're 16+ sometimes even 18+ :growlmad:)
> 
> So I guess I should find like the most expensive swing for him to buy and make him pay? :haha:
> Just hope Riley likes swings :rofl: otherwise poor FOB will be really screwed over

It's good he's finally realizing he needs to help you out financially with things for Riley. Why does it seem like it takes guys so long to catch onto things??:dohh: Have you looked at any swings yet? I LOVE the fisher price aquarium one, I think it'll be the one I'm getting :cloud9:


----------



## aiimee12345

exactly n ur lil boy is gawjus!!
makes me want a lil boy even more lol!!
xx


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> It's finally winter break :happydance::happydance: A whole week of getting to sleep in and not see FOB and his little twit of a girlfriend :growlmad: But my mom wants to take a road trip like we used to all the time and normally I would love to but she wants to go to Missouri to see her best friend and it's almost a full day trip. I can't imagine being in the car for that long right now and having to stop to pee every hour, sometimes less :dohh: And my nephew would be coming with me because my sister canceled his daycare for the week as I always watch him when I have no school. But he doesn't do well in the car and I'm sure he'd be a terror all week being in an unfamiliar place. I really want to go but Idk if it's worth the hassle it would be :cry:

:shock: 
What part of Missouri?!
Also.. I know what you mean I had to go to IL for a funeral months back and it's only like a 4 hour drive but I've had really bad motion sickness since being pregnant and I ended up getting sick on the way back.. Yuck!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what does the fisher price aquarium one look like? I've only seen the rain forest and precious plant ones.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> It's finally winter break :happydance::happydance: A whole week of getting to sleep in and not see FOB and his little twit of a girlfriend :growlmad: But my mom wants to take a road trip like we used to all the time and normally I would love to but she wants to go to Missouri to see her best friend and it's almost a full day trip. I can't imagine being in the car for that long right now and having to stop to pee every hour, sometimes less :dohh: And my nephew would be coming with me because my sister canceled his daycare for the week as I always watch him when I have no school. But he doesn't do well in the car and I'm sure he'd be a terror all week being in an unfamiliar place. I really want to go but Idk if it's worth the hassle it would be :cry:
> 
> :shock:
> What part of Missouri?!
> Also.. I know what you mean I had to go to IL for a funeral months back and it's only like a 4 hour drive but I've had really bad motion sickness since being pregnant and I ended up getting sick on the way back.. Yuck!Click to expand...

Sikeston (sp) Right outside of St.Louis and she wanted to go to someplace else not too far away from there but Idr the name lol I NEVER had motion sickness before I got pregnant but now I get nausoeus in the car almost everytime we go somewhere :cry: I wonder if those motionsickness tablet things are safe right now :shrug:


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> My FOB asked yesterday if there's anything we still need that he can buy..
> FFS it's been HOW many months and my parents have shoveled out probably over $3000 so far towards this baby and he JUST NOW realizes he needs to start paying for this kid too?!
> Ofcorse... I really can't blame him.. He got suspended from his job back in November and took him awhile to get another then everything he made pretty much went straight to his lawyer..
> :cry: Ugh it's such a mess..
> 
> Anyway I told him we still need a swing and pack n' play.. So he's going to look at buying a swing.. (YES I'M SERIOUSLY 12 DAYS FROM MY DUE DATE AND STILL DON'T HAVE A SWING!!(Even worse is I was a very colicy baby and basically LIVED in my swing so you think that would be like a huge priority as my parents have great experience with one)
> 
> So he's finally stepping up and going to buy something for his kid and put some money towards him.. I feel so bad I'm not able to work for quite awhile still to help pay for my child and pay back my parents.. (with a kid and then also because most people wont even hire you til you're 16+ sometimes even 18+ :growlmad:)
> 
> So I guess I should find like the most expensive swing for him to buy and make him pay? :haha:
> Just hope Riley likes swings :rofl: otherwise poor FOB will be really screwed over
> 
> It's good he's finally realizing he needs to help you out financially with things for Riley. Why does it seem like it takes guys so long to catch onto things??:dohh: Have you looked at any swings yet? I LOVE the fisher price aquarium one, I think it'll be the one I'm getting :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh yeah I saw that one it looks really good but aquarium really wouldn't fit my "Theme" :haha:
I'm trying to find one that you can plug in instead of having to use batteries.. That's one of my biggest priorities! 
I was looking at Fisher-Price Smart Stages Swing but it's out of stock and only sells online on Toys R Us's website :growlmad:
We don't have time to wait to ship something anyway we need to find something at a store :haha:

FOB asked if I liked any of the ones they have at Wal-Mart because he can get a 10% discount there.. But something just seems wrong about buying one from Wal-Mart.. I told him atleast it's not Wal-Mart brand :rolleyes: :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> what does the fisher price aquarium one look like? I've only seen the rain forest and precious plant ones.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3799972


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> My FOB asked yesterday if there's anything we still need that he can buy..
> FFS it's been HOW many months and my parents have shoveled out probably over $3000 so far towards this baby and he JUST NOW realizes he needs to start paying for this kid too?!
> Ofcorse... I really can't blame him.. He got suspended from his job back in November and took him awhile to get another then everything he made pretty much went straight to his lawyer..
> :cry: Ugh it's such a mess..
> 
> Anyway I told him we still need a swing and pack n' play.. So he's going to look at buying a swing.. (YES I'M SERIOUSLY 12 DAYS FROM MY DUE DATE AND STILL DON'T HAVE A SWING!!(Even worse is I was a very colicy baby and basically LIVED in my swing so you think that would be like a huge priority as my parents have great experience with one)
> 
> So he's finally stepping up and going to buy something for his kid and put some money towards him.. I feel so bad I'm not able to work for quite awhile still to help pay for my child and pay back my parents.. (with a kid and then also because most people wont even hire you til you're 16+ sometimes even 18+ :growlmad:)
> 
> So I guess I should find like the most expensive swing for him to buy and make him pay? :haha:
> Just hope Riley likes swings :rofl: otherwise poor FOB will be really screwed over
> 
> It's good he's finally realizing he needs to help you out financially with things for Riley. Why does it seem like it takes guys so long to catch onto things??:dohh: Have you looked at any swings yet? I LOVE the fisher price aquarium one, I think it'll be the one I'm getting :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I saw that one it looks really good but aquarium really wouldn't fit my "Theme" :haha:
> I'm trying to find one that you can plug in instead of having to use batteries.. That's one of my biggest priorities!
> I was looking at Fisher-Price Smart Stages Swing but it's out of stock and only sells online on Toys R Us's website :growlmad:
> We don't have time to wait to ship something anyway we need to find something at a store :haha:
> 
> FOB asked if I liked any of the ones they have at Wal-Mart because he can get a 10% discount there.. But something just seems wrong about buying one from Wal-Mart.. I told him atleast it's not Wal-Mart brand :rolleyes: :haha:Click to expand...

Oooh what's your theme?? Having one that can be plugged in is one of my biggest priorities too, especially if bubs likes the swing like I did I don't want to have to fuss with batteries all the time...Did you see the fisherprice papasan ones? They have them in all different colors and they're available at the Babies R'Us and Walmart :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh jas, I was looking at wallmart.com 
and I like this one 
https://wallmart.com/ip/Fisher-Price-Starlight-Papasan-Periwinkle/5430278
if I didn't have a swing. I would get this one cause it has lights and Quintin loves looking at lights.

for the girls in the US, are you gonig to get your LO walkers?
they are illegal in canada,but I know lots of people whop just go to the US and get one (buffalo, new york is like half hour away)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have a graco soothing center and you can plug it into the wall, I wish I could plug his bouncer in, I left it on all day while we went out and now the batteries are dead:(


----------



## stuffymuffy

Why are they illegal?? I've heard of accidents where LO's fell down the stairs in them but that's just an accident or parents not looking after their children close enough. I'll be getting one, I found a Jeep one that I really want if LO is a boy. My nephew LOVED his, kept him entertained and the pediatrician said it helps with their leg muscles. She just made sure that there was a gate on the stairs leading down to the basement so incase it got open he couldn't fall down them.


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Sikeston (sp) Right outside of St.Louis and she wanted to go to someplace else not too far away from there but Idr the name lol I NEVER had motion sickness before I got pregnant but now I get nausoeus in the car almost everytime we go somewhere :cry: I wonder if those motionsickness tablet things are safe right now :shrug:

Ohh, I'm about 2 hours away from St. Louis.. I googled Sikeston and it's NOT right outside of st. louis it's way down south near the boothill (What we call that area here :haha:)
I think the tablets are fine.. I never heard anything about NOT using them..

Also I think I'm going with a jungle theme.. I think :haha: 
The house we were looking at getting his room would have this nice green shade of walls so it would go perfect with a jungle theme but we aren't sure if we're getting it now there's a 20k price difference between us and the sellers and they refuse to go any lower and we refuse to go any higher so it's not looking good :shrug:

Also that one looks good, Rome! I think I may just have to go into Wal-Mart here and see what all they have in the stores.. (We have like 5 wal-marts in our town:dohh:)
Why are walkers illegal there? :shock:
I don't know WHAT I have.. Most everything I got for Riley is from like my uncles that just got it from like a thrift store or something :dohh:
We don't have any fancy walkers.. I know my uncle has one but I don't think it ever actually made it to my house :haha:

I better mention it to my mom about a walker, I know the one my uncle has is nothing special..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

they were banned in canada in 2004 because they are "dangerous" . You can't even buy them used, they are illegal to sell in garage sales and everything. lol


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> they were banned in canada in 2004 because they are "dangerous" . You can't even buy them used, they are illegal to sell in garage sales and everything. lol

:shock: 
That's kinda.. crazy?
Aren't they also completely against co-sleeping up there though?


----------



## stuffymuffy

Oh really?? My mom wants to move out of state, she says just for a change of scenery but I think it's partially to keep FOB away from bubs, but Missouri is one of the two places she's been thinking about. She's found some really nice houses in Sikeston but Idk if I want to move that far away lol Have you looked at the Rainforest swing for your jungle theme?? Sorry, went to babies r'us the other day with my sister and looked at EVERYTHING haha I hope it works out with your house. Sounds like it would have a lovely room for Riley!
And my mom's idea of "right outside" or next door is usually much more far off than others :haha: I really want to go! We went a few years ago and I loved it but I don't think I can make it :cry: I guess I'll just have to go when LO get's here.


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> they were banned in canada in 2004 because they are "dangerous" . You can't even buy them used, they are illegal to sell in garage sales and everything. lol
> 
> :shock:
> That's kinda.. crazy?
> Aren't they also completely against co-sleeping up there though?Click to expand...

 Wow how are they dangerous??


----------



## ~RedLily~

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> they were banned in canada in 2004 because they are "dangerous" . You can't even buy them used, they are illegal to sell in garage sales and everything. lol
> 
> :shock:
> That's kinda.. crazy?
> Aren't they also completely against co-sleeping up there though?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow how are they dangerous??Click to expand...

i was wondering the same thing


----------



## QuintinsMommy

> "Walkers allow children, many of whom are not yet crawling or walking, to be mobile," explains Bridget Clementi, Injury Prevention Manager at the Children's Hospital of Wisconsin. In other words, the walker lets your carefree baby explore a world in which she does not yet fully appreciate the dangers. Once mobile, she might be able to touch a hot oven, reach housecleaners, pull at electricity cords, or even plunge down stairs.

thats a quote from online
so I'm unsure about them, but I think if you watch your child they are fine.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

what age are they in walkers from is it about 5-6months?
i like the walkers.. but i certainly wouldnt put LO in a walker upstairs!

got backachee :(


----------



## ~RedLily~

i can only go by when my niece was in a walker she was never left unattended and we always kept her away from dangerous things like you would when they can walk. i think theyre only dangerous if you leave them on there own which i can't imagine anyone doing


----------



## stuffymuffy

All of those things that could happen to baby in the walker could happen when they actually learn to walk on their own too :dohh: And a two year is much more likely to be curious and go exploring in the cupboards than a six month old lol In my opinion there is nothing wrong with them, as long as you take the normal precautions with "baby proofing" your house, cabinet locks where you have dangerous chemicals, stove gaurds etc.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, I might go over and get one when Quintin is old enough for one.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

rome, cant u buy one off ebay?


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> My FOB asked yesterday if there's anything we still need that he can buy..
> FFS it's been HOW many months and my parents have shoveled out probably over $3000 so far towards this baby and he JUST NOW realizes he needs to start paying for this kid too?!

ughhh i was ranting at FOB the other day about how useless hes been and was like "bought anything yet????" and he was like "what do you need?" and i was like well nothing im due in like a month ive got everything and he was like "there you go then, if you needed something i'd get it"
:grr:
 


PreggoEggo said:


> he just makes me mad, I wonder if he ever thinks of Quintin or if he even knows Quintin was born.

i always wonder this.. how can they NOT?! :shrug: its crazy, if all the roles were reversed and i knew i had a baby on the way even if it was with someone i had no contact with anymore......... youd still think about it all the time.. surely? maybe guys are just really different to us or maybe they just have no feelings :cry:



PreggoEggo said:


> for the girls in the US, are you gonig to get your LO walkers?
> they are illegal in canada,but I know lots of people whop just go to the US and get one (buffalo, new york is like half hour away)

they said something about them being bad for babies' hip joints or something at my antenatal class but i think thats only if you leave them in them like all day lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i donno if you can get them off ebay, I live real close to the US anyway..

My mom had my brother with a guy and he left her, he went on to have a few other children with a different woman and get married and such, How could some men love some of their children and not others? :( My step dad loves his DD but has an older son who he never seen, i dont understand.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

double post


----------



## EmziixBo0o

times like this i wish we had the chatroom girls :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

whats DD?

:\

men are just rats!


----------



## ~RedLily~

i wanna know what was said in the chatroom but im guessing because a thread about it was locked its not allowed or something?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> whats DD?
> 
> :\
> 
> men are just rats!

Dear Daughter.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> times like this i wish we had the chatroom girls :(

I KNOW!:cry:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

best not 2 talk about it, dont want this thread 2 be locked ..

oohhh 
men are just another creature from some other planet!


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Oh really?? My mom wants to move out of state, she says just for a change of scenery but I think it's partially to keep FOB away from bubs, but Missouri is one of the two places she's been thinking about. She's found some really nice houses in Sikeston but Idk if I want to move that far away lol Have you looked at the Rainforest swing for your jungle theme?? Sorry, went to babies r'us the other day with my sister and looked at EVERYTHING haha I hope it works out with your house. Sounds like it would have a lovely room for Riley!
> And my mom's idea of "right outside" or next door is usually much more far off than others :haha: I really want to go! We went a few years ago and I loved it but I don't think I can make it :cry: I guess I'll just have to go when LO get's here.

Where you do live now? 
Missouri's OK.. I've never been down in the boothill part but once you get down south of like Jefferson City it just gets scary with all the high-class christian hillbillies! (Not saying the rest of the state isn't full of rednecks but once you get down near Arkansas.. It's just scary :shock:)
It's really pretty down there that's down near the area with all the swamps and stuff :shrug:

And yeah I looked at the "Giraffe" one as they call it but like I said it's out of stock online and I don't think it's one you can plug in.. 



PreggoEggo said:


> i donno if you can get them off ebay, I live real close to the US anyway..
> 
> My mom had my brother with a guy and he left her, he went on to have a few other children with a different woman and get married and such, How could some men love some of their children and not others? :( My step dad loves his DD but has an older son who he never seen, i dont understand.

Oh I know, I don't know how they sleep at night!
My brother has a different dad.. He hit my mom once and so she immediately packed her things and left..
It was before he was born and I think he only saw him like once after he was born and just like completely disappeared out of his life.. My brother's almost 23 and he never tried to contact him or anything :growlmad: (Which isn't all that bad seeing how from what my mom says the guy was a douche)
But she mentioned something about him having another family some where else and is involved in their lives :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i remember you saying your brother has a different dad.
if I had more children out there I would want to see them all the time. I couldnt live with myself if I didnt.

I always thought this was a male thing but my sisters mom isnt in her life. (my sister is my mothers husbands so she really isnt my sister by blood)


----------



## ~RedLily~

i could never imagine not having anything to do with my LO it would be like handing her over when shes born i just couldnt do it.


----------



## Jas029

My parents met when my brother was like 3.. My dad never officially "adopted" him but he did raise him.. They got married when my brother was like 6? :shrug:

Since his real dad wasn't ever involved he was raised by my dad and we lived in the same house and everything.. Even when my parents split up when I was 5 (making him 13) despite the fact he wasn't legally my dads they still did what you could call "joint custody" and went back and forth between their houses just like I did until he was 17 and he moved out on his own..
He still has his birth fathers last name though :shrug:

Despite the fact we're only half siblings we STILL had sibling rivalry just the same :rofl:

Oh that reminds me.. Sorry if this is alittle long :blush:
This is a very odd story and I really don't know any of the details but I thought I'd share since we're on the subject.
2-3 of my cousins kids are raised by his mom, While he lives in Texas with some new girl who just recently had his child.. who already has like atleast 3 other kids with other guys.. Now I guess in the last few years they go down and stay with him some during the summer and stuff (I think the reason his mom was raising them in the first place is because he was in jail or something :dohh:)
The mother of two of his children lives not to far from there, I know that because I met her other son with a different guy who's my age last summer.. Why isn't she raising her kids? Well I have no idea.. But she's raising the one who's my age? 

I seriously don't know any of the details to any of it it's just kinda been put together piece by piece over the years.. 
Oh btw my cousin has like.. 5 kids now? I guess only one that's actually living with him and raising? (The new one with the girl he's with now) 

One my family just found out about like a year ago or so and the boy was already 3?! :wacko:


*Welcome to Missouri..*


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas, I live in upstate NY, about 3 hours away from Niagara Falls. So quite far away from Missouri. And most of my mom's side of the family is made up of redneck's/hillbillys whatever you wanna call them haha I grew up mostly with my dad's family who are pretty stuck up so it's a bit of shock how they act. Her other choice is Oklahoma, I love it there too tbh. Even though the whole state is pretty much filled with rednecks lol


----------



## stuffymuffy

Kirsty90 said:


> i could never imagine not having anything to do with my LO it would be like handing her over when shes born i just couldnt do it.

Exactly! Idk how my FOB does it, just going on as if HIS baby isn't growing inside of me. Like we both aren't going to be parents in a few months :dohh: I really wonder if he ever even thinks about it.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas, I live in upstate NY, about 3 hours away from Niagara Falls. So quite far away from Missouri. And most of my mom's side of the family is made up of redneck's/hillbillys whatever you wanna call them haha I grew up mostly with my dad's family who are pretty stuck up so it's a bit of shock how they act. Her other choice is Oklahoma, I love it there too tbh. Even though the whole state is pretty much filled with rednecks lol

3 hours away from me :thumbup:


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Jas, I live in upstate NY, about 3 hours away from Niagara Falls. So quite far away from Missouri. And most of my mom's side of the family is made up of redneck's/hillbillys whatever you wanna call them haha I grew up mostly with my dad's family who are pretty stuck up so it's a bit of shock how they act. Her other choice is Oklahoma, I love it there too tbh. Even though the whole state is pretty much filled with rednecks lol
> 
> 3 hours away from me :thumbup:Click to expand...

If Jas lived closer we could have a meet when all of our LO's are here :thumbup:


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Jas, I live in upstate NY, about 3 hours away from Niagara Falls. So quite far away from Missouri. And most of my mom's side of the family is made up of redneck's/hillbillys whatever you wanna call them haha I grew up mostly with my dad's family who are pretty stuck up so it's a bit of shock how they act. Her other choice is Oklahoma, I love it there too tbh. Even though the whole state is pretty much filled with rednecks lol
> 
> 3 hours away from me :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oof I wish I lived close to one of you!! 
Damn England, they act like they're so far away from each other when it's only like 3 hours..
3 hours wouldn't even get me to the state line going south from where I live!! 
I'm not a big fan of the OK state.. But I've really never been there.. 
It just seems big open and boring there they only have two big cities :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Jas, I live in upstate NY, about 3 hours away from Niagara Falls. So quite far away from Missouri. And most of my mom's side of the family is made up of redneck's/hillbillys whatever you wanna call them haha I grew up mostly with my dad's family who are pretty stuck up so it's a bit of shock how they act. Her other choice is Oklahoma, I love it there too tbh. Even though the whole state is pretty much filled with rednecks lol
> 
> 3 hours away from me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oof I wish I lived close to one of you!!
> Damn England, they act like they're so far away from each other when it's only like 3 hours..
> 3 hours wouldn't even get me to the state line going south from where I live!!
> I'm not a big fan of the OK state.. But I've really never been there..
> It just seems big open and boring there they only have two big cities :haha:Click to expand...

It is pretty much big and open :haha: But I love the country and the South :cloud9: I hate it here it's so cold all the time :growlmad: I have really good memories of walking down the dirt roads there with barefeet :haha: I grew up in the city, where everything was big and noisy and I think that I would really like LO to grow up somewhere, less busy if that make sense...


----------



## Jas029

stuffymuffy said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Jas, I live in upstate NY, about 3 hours away from Niagara Falls. So quite far away from Missouri. And most of my mom's side of the family is made up of redneck's/hillbillys whatever you wanna call them haha I grew up mostly with my dad's family who are pretty stuck up so it's a bit of shock how they act. Her other choice is Oklahoma, I love it there too tbh. Even though the whole state is pretty much filled with rednecks lol
> 
> 3 hours away from me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oof I wish I lived close to one of you!!
> Damn England, they act like they're so far away from each other when it's only like 3 hours..
> 3 hours wouldn't even get me to the state line going south from where I live!!
> I'm not a big fan of the OK state.. But I've really never been there..
> It just seems big open and boring there they only have two big cities :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It is pretty much big and open :haha: But I love the country and the South :cloud9: I hate it here it's so cold all the time :growlmad: I have really good memories of walking down the dirt roads there with barefeet :haha: I grew up in the city, where everything was big and noisy and I think that I would really like LO to grow up somewhere, less busy if that make sense...Click to expand...

Ah, I'm a city girl.. I was in the city first 10 years of my life then we moved to the country.. Yuck!
Missouri has a real serene country setting.. and actually has greenery unlike most of Oklahoma that I've seen.. Still plenty of flat land and dirt roads though :haha: We just also have a huge mix here.. 

Missouri is known for extreme mix of temperatures that's for sure..
One of our famous lines here in Missouri is "You know you're in Missouri when you've had to go from A/C to heat in the same day" :haha:
Which we've had before!! 
One of our big motto's here is also "If you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes" :haha:

The summers are extremely humid and hot.. Winters extremely dry and cold.. 
Not always the best :wacko:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Jas029 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Jas, I live in upstate NY, about 3 hours away from Niagara Falls. So quite far away from Missouri. And most of my mom's side of the family is made up of redneck's/hillbillys whatever you wanna call them haha I grew up mostly with my dad's family who are pretty stuck up so it's a bit of shock how they act. Her other choice is Oklahoma, I love it there too tbh. Even though the whole state is pretty much filled with rednecks lol
> 
> 3 hours away from me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oof I wish I lived close to one of you!!
> Damn England, they act like they're so far away from each other when it's only like 3 hours..
> 3 hours wouldn't even get me to the state line going south from where I live!!
> I'm not a big fan of the OK state.. But I've really never been there..
> It just seems big open and boring there they only have two big cities :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It is pretty much big and open :haha: But I love the country and the South :cloud9: I hate it here it's so cold all the time :growlmad: I have really good memories of walking down the dirt roads there with barefeet :haha: I grew up in the city, where everything was big and noisy and I think that I would really like LO to grow up somewhere, less busy if that make sense...Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I'm a city girl.. I was in the city first 10 years of my life then we moved to the country.. Yuck!
> Missouri has a real serene country setting.. and actually has greenery unlike most of Oklahoma that I've seen.. Still plenty of flat land and dirt roads though :haha: We just also have a huge mix here..
> 
> Missouri is known for extreme mix of temperatures that's for sure..
> One of our famous lines here in Missouri is "You know you're in Missouri when you've had to go from A/C to heat in the same day" :haha:
> Which we've had before!!
> One of our big motto's here is also "If you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes" :haha:
> 
> The summers are extremely humid and hot.. Winters extremely dry and cold..
> Not always the best :wacko:Click to expand...

Most of Oklahoma is pretty flat, but pretty in some areas. Alot of small towns so I worry about good schools. If I could find a way to balance my career and homeschool LO I think I might give it a go. "If you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes" <---That's a pretty common saying here too! :haha: Last January it was snowing one day and almost 65 degrees the next! It's ridiculous. I love the heat, really think I should move someplace like Arizona where it's hot all the time and not just for a three months out of the year :dohh:


----------



## Angielove

california takes forever to get out of too ://///////

haha.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anyone watching the Olympics?
go canada go! lol


----------



## Jas029

I never bother with that sorta stuff :haha:


----------



## Maddiee

i watch the regular ones but not the winter ones. i gotta pay $50 to see those!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:thumbup: one more week + im in 3rd tri :thumbup:


----------



## aiimee12345

aww not long then emzii!! i just wanna no what my lil one is now lol!
did u not get bored waiting to find out? xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I couldnt wait to find out..
but tbh i had christmas+ stuff 2 prepare for first..
then after christmas + new year i just was counting down days lmao!

when is ur scan did u say march the 30th ?


----------



## aiimee12345

yh 30th march lol! its 6 weeks tuesday! with my first scan i had xmas before n the scan had only been booked like 4 weeks before so didnt have to wait that long but this time its gonna have been 11 weeks since my scan!! its taking forever i jus wanna no what colour to buy lol! 
n my mates due 10th april but she dunno what she having she didnt want to no.. so il hopefully no what im having before she does hehe :D x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aww =]

they was like "90 percent"
to me. but i want to go made on pink stuff.. so ive just saved recipts.. not that ive brought alot so far :|
still alot to get tbf.. but when i think about it theres not that much


----------



## aiimee12345

i suppose really some stuff u can get after u have had her.. n im just confused about sizes for baby because my other mate had her baby last year n she was 9lbs born! so i dunno what size to get lol!

u thought ov names yet? xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i like daisy-may =] 

well im getting 3-6months aswell as newborn, everybody reckons she will be small anyway =]


----------



## aiimee12345

wel im just worried about getting 3-6 months what to get because by the time my baby is that size wil be like december time!

ooo thats a nice name :D
i like tyler or kaiden for a boy ... n tiegan or kaitlyn for a girl x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

yer we like tylar-jay for a boy =]

well they grow outa new born quick enough, i got some beautiful minnie mouse bottoms 3-6 months lmao + some little pumps + tht


----------



## aiimee12345

aww have u seen the little girl sandals in mothercare? there soooo cute lol x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

haha
ilove mothercare..
trying to avoid it until i have money 
i love me2ubears..
in mothercare they have "babys first tatty teddy" in a box  wer going to get that :D


----------



## aiimee12345

awww :) there a shop in merry hill that sells loads of them like clintons card shop but its called something else cant remember what tho lol! 
n yh good idea to avoid till u got money not very cheap is it lol.. but everything so cute in there! the one by me got a tree lift lol x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

arrr i know what shop umean! they have one in solihull, do lods of me2u stuff?
i never go merryhill :(
its 2 buses for me :(
should get a train from town really, thats if there is a train that even goes!

the primark in there is soooo tidyy!
arr when i get my 500pound grant ill deffo have to go merryhill


----------



## aiimee12345

awww i dunno if there is a train lol! but u could get a train to stourbridge then the bus or something? or jus 2 buses lol! n i no primark in brum is reallyyyyyy messy ay it lol! its a bit messy sumtyms up merry hill but not like that lol 
ooo n i no yh u get that after 29weeks doe ya? xx


----------



## JoJo16

i got alice weighed today

birth she was 7.12 
2 weeks she was 8.8
3weeks she was 9.2
and today at nearly 6 weeks she was 10.5 :D and shes still in new born clothes lol

they didnt measure her when she was born but today she was 54cm. iv seen loads of people say there babys are that size or bigger at birth. is she really small?? i am a short ass aswell.

shes growing up so fast :( xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe shes still in newborn clothes?
quintins newborn stuff is starting to get tight already


----------



## trashit

every babies different but i weighed 9 pounds 7 at birth, i never fit into my newborn stuff. Everyone thinks Ordi will be the same so i have as much newborn as i do 0-3 months and 3-6 months, i even have some 12 month stuff already :haha: primark have some beautiful things, and a pack of scratch mits or 2 pairs of them i cant remember are 50p so i got like 6 packs! :D mothercares lovely but soooo expensive. I bought hardly anything from there, just my bras and cot mobile really. I did see some lovely cow bootees tho, i didnt get them but i want them! I love girls clothes, i sometimes look at them and wonder if they could be unisex lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good that you got lots of mits,lol I only had a few and they are all missing now .lol


----------



## aiimee12345

aww girlsclothes are nice:D
but i like boys clothes too!! n asda do 2pk mitts 4 75p i think
n 3 pk bodysuits 4 £1.50!! there really cheap :D xx


----------



## trashit

asdas brill yeah! And check out ebay, srs it has some amazing stuff, i got my cot that comes with a changing unit, wardrobe and set of drawers for 150 quid! 
i can see how easily they get lost ive already lost one from one of the pairs, no idea how lol


----------



## trashit

i dont like alot of the boys clothes, the browns and khakis are just horrid and i dont like army print or cars or anything so its been hard for me lol but ive managed!


----------



## ~RedLily~

when i was looking at boys clothes i couldnt find much i liked either, then i found out i was having a girl and think shopping for clothes is going to be a lot easier.


----------



## trashit

yehh it is, i love all the minnie mouse stuff, and its easier to get girls leopard print stuff, boys stuff has been harder to get.


----------



## ~RedLily~

theres always more of a selection with girls as well there isn't that much of a choice with boys clothes. when you look online there will be like 10 pages of girls clothes and about 6 with boys.


----------



## x-dannielle

hey girls im back,,,,, not sure if any of ya remember me but for those that do...

me and jya are defo splitting up now, he wants to wait till siennas party is over (28th feb) because he needs to take a lot fo stuff back and his parents wont come now and in two weeks time. so just got to grin and bear this arqwardness (sp??) for the time being.

It really is for the best, he admited the only reason he dint go the other week is coz he dint wanna leave sienna but he realised no point in us staying together for her as its not right

We decided he'll come down every 2week weeks for a weekend to see her until he get a job back home.

So im staying heree with you girls!
Thing is im still hurting...but i know i cant go back or ask for him back coz it just isnt right anymore

x


----------



## Jas029

Now, My mom's old fashioned and doesn't get the whole "Scratch mittens" thing :wacko:

I don't have any and the place I looked they didn't have any (ofcorse I looked at walmarts baby section which is seriously smaller then the pet section!!)


Rome, I know you raved about having them and having lots because you can lose them but my mom doesn't think they're a necessity and isn't worried about buying them :shrug:


----------



## trashit

yes and its the same for names too! Big lists of nice girl names, not as many boy names! sucks :( scratch mits reli are important! Dont want him scratching his little face off. Have you tried online? Like online baby stores or is there any baby stores out there? Like we have mothercare :D im surpprised walmart dont do them seen as they own asda and asda do them lol.


----------



## trashit

and aww Dannielle big :hugs: you'll be ok :)


----------



## x-dannielle

Thanks hun, just want these two weeks to hurry up and go! get it over and done with! x


----------



## ~RedLily~

yeh i was so relieved when i found out i was having a girl because i had spent so long looking for a boys name and couldnt find anything i liked. don't know why everything is so much easier for girls.

also yeh scratch mits are a must


----------



## Jas029

Well it's a new age thing and my mom's like "Well, We'll have to wait and see because some babies have their hands up around their face alot and others don't"
Then she says stuff like they're still quite soft once they come out and such..
:shrug:


----------



## aiimee12345

x-dannielle said:


> Thanks hun, just want these two weeks to hurry up and go! get it over and done with! x

im sure it wil be hard at first hun but im sure u wil be a great single mommy :D
p.s your little girl is gawjus!!! xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

hii sorry I know this post is kinda old, but I'm guna be a teen mum just found out I'm two months pregnant... Due around september 9th I am soooo worried! I just can't believe it and woulnt mind talking to some people I the same situation x


----------



## ~RedLily~

abbSTAR said:


> hii sorry I know this post is kinda old, but I'm guna be a teen mum just found out I'm two months pregnant... Due around september 9th I am soooo worried! I just can't believe it and woulnt mind talking to some people I the same situation x


hi welcome to BnB. congrats on your pregnancy. Everyone here is great to talk to and can give loads of support and advice. are you still with FOB if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> hii sorry I know this post is kinda old, but I'm guna be a teen mum just found out I'm two months pregnant... Due around september 9th I am soooo worried! I just can't believe it and woulnt mind talking to some people I the same situation x



aww hun congrats.. u feeling ok? 
bet your stil in shock!! dont worry think we all are when we just find out wel i stil am n im nearly 14weeks lol! xx


----------



## abbSTAR

awww thankyou yeaaah I told
him the other day he's just a scared as I am.. Not sure how to tell our parents yet either but I know he'll be there to support me all the way through and will hopefully be a great dad!


----------



## aiimee12345

awww its good he standing by u then! i think i was more worried bout telling my fob then my mom lol! my mom cant run away n leave lol! xx


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> hii sorry I know this post is kinda old, but I'm guna be a teen mum just found out I'm two months pregnant... Due around september 9th I am soooo worried! I just can't believe it and woulnt mind talking to some people I the same situation x
> 
> 
> 
> aww hun congrats.. u feeling ok?
> bet your stil in shock!! dont worry think we all are when we just find out wel i stil am n im nearly 14weeks lol! xxClick to expand...

Yeaaah still in shock I didn't think it would happen to me! But here I am, and I just know an abortion isn't what I want soo.. Wish me luck haha. Awww 14 weeks! That's great goodluck hun!


----------



## ~RedLily~

im sure it will be fine when you tell them they will probably be shocked at first but they will be ok when it settles in. i think everyone here was scaried about telling their parents. how old are you. thats really nice that hes there to support you


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x-danielle, *hugs* of course we remember you . welcome back 

jas - I'm not sure if all babies need them but I couldn't keep Quintins hand off his face, I had to cut his nails super short, and I was nervous and just did that but he wore mits of like 2 weeks, and they keep his hands warm.


----------



## abbSTAR

I'm just glad it just my mum I have to tell tbh. I hope so.. I want her to be happy for me, I just really don't know how to tell her yet.. I was thinking of waiting utill she asks or something.. But now I'm not so sure! only 14 but I'll be 15 by the time he or she's born please don't judge me it was a stupid mistake I know.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

abbSTAR said:


> I'm just glad it just my mum I have to tell tbh. I hope so.. I want her to be happy for me, I just really don't know how to tell her yet.. I was thinking of waiting utill she asks or something.. But now I'm not so sure! only 14 but I'll be 15 by the time he or she's born please don't judge me it was a stupid mistake I know.

don't worry hun, no one will judge you:hugs: we all made the same "mistake" as you. lol no matter what our age.
I would tell your mom right away :)


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> I'm just glad it just my mum I have to tell tbh. I hope so.. I want her to be happy for me, I just really don't know how to tell her yet.. I was thinking of waiting utill she asks or something.. But now I'm not so sure! only 14 but I'll be 15 by the time he or she's born please don't judge me it was a stupid mistake I know.


dont worry i wont.. your mom wil probally be dissapointed and upset at first but she will get used to it i think even my mom was disappointed n i been with fob 3 years and il be 19 when baby is born!! i suppose we still there little girls.. i only told my mom a few weeks ago was very nervous lol! xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

dw no judgement here. like i said before everyone is so supportive. there are other girls on here really young. i would just tell her get it over with, otherwise your worrying about it also she can take you to the drs and get you prenatal vitamins etc.


----------



## trashit

we cant judge you lol were all in the same boat here! It feels better to say youll be that bit older when bubs is here doesnt it ;) i always make sure ppl know that im 17 a week before hes due haha. Im sure your mum will be fine, itll be a shock at first and she may take a bit of time to adjust but she will :D i thought my nan was gonna react so badly, i was petrified to telling her but she strangely already knew anyway and told me congratulations and that im not the first and wont be the last, shes proud of me etc. Shes been the biggest support to me! And shes a devout catholic, so if she reacted so well im sure your mam will be grand :hugs:


----------



## abbSTAR

aww, thanks guys you have already made me feel so much better! speaking to you has made me feel like everythings goin to be ok now I jut want septemer to hurry up and arrive I want to hold my little one in my arms! I will tell my mum eventually I think I'll probably do it when my older brother moves back out, because he's moved back in till march because he's moving abroad bad timing I know! And I'll have callum right by myside when I do I'll make sure I let you know how goes! If she doesn't take my stuff off me that is haha.


----------



## aiimee12345

im sure she wil be fine... prob just worrying for no reason!! and glad u feel better :D n i no i cant wait to have the baby.. but it seems so far away lol! but i suppose once it gets closer i wil just be worrying about labour and actually having a baby lol xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

yeh everything will be ok. i know when you first find out it doesnt feel like it but when its all out in the open and settled in it gets really exciting. if i were you i wouldnt wait to long to tell her because itl get harder the longer you wait. i know it will be scary doing it on your own but it really is best getting it out of the way. have you been to the drs yet because thats something that needs to be done so they can sort out a midwife ans scans etc?


----------



## abbSTAR

I worried about the wrest of my family to! I just want support more than anything... I know, you want it to arrive but I'm scared of how much it will hurt and being woken up every time they cry... it's like goodbye bag free eyes! x


----------



## ~RedLily~

i was too, i told my mum and got her to tell the rest of the family lol. im sure they will all be very supportive. this isnt a bad thing after all. its all worth it in the end. its normal to worry about that sort of thing though.


----------



## aiimee12345

lol iv got bags under my eyes already haha!! i can hardly ever sleep on a night worry about everything lol!
my mates baby is 3 months monday n she sleeps threw the night she has dun since about 5 weeks she sooo good!! bet i get a naughty little baby tho lol! i used to wake up quite a lot in the night anyway so prob woe be too bad but i never used to wake up to feed/change/ settle a baby when il be doing that all day il just want my bed on a night lol! xx


----------



## abbSTAR

I worried about the wrest of my family to! I just want support more than anything... I know, you want it to arrive but I'm scared of how much it will hurt and being woken up every time they cry... it's like goodbye bag free eyes! x


----------



## abbSTAR

Woops sorry that posted twice some how!


----------



## abbSTAR

Yeahh I'm the same I never normaly sleep much I'm always awake doing something or other, glad it's my half term now so I can just relax all week school has been so tiering for some reason I've always felt so exhausted! Because at first I just thought it was because I wasn't eaching much but then after my faze of not eating I just wouldn't stop eating that's when I realised I missed my period! I'm lucky one of my friends is so supportive she was there the whole time and really helped me alot when I took the test. I was there for her when she was going through the same hung but hers ended up negative anyway xx


----------



## abbSTAR

Thing not hung* sorry its on predictive and keeps buming up!
Oh and eating not eaching if there's anything else I typed wrong sorry heehe.


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> x-danielle, *hugs* of course we remember you . welcome back
> 
> jas - I'm not sure if all babies need them but I couldn't keep Quintins hand off his face, I had to cut his nails super short, and I was nervous and just did that but he wore mits of like 2 weeks, and they keep his hands warm.

That's like my mom said, We have to wait and see if he's one of those babies that's always going to be picking at his face or not.. :shrug:


----------



## Jas029

abbSTAR said:


> I'm just glad it just my mum I have to tell tbh. I hope so.. I want her to be happy for me, I just really don't know how to tell her yet.. I was thinking of waiting utill she asks or something.. But now I'm not so sure! only 14 but I'll be 15 by the time he or she's born please don't judge me it was a stupid mistake I know.

:hugs: I can't judge you I'm younger then you! :haha:

Good luck with everything and welcome!


----------



## stuffymuffy

abbSTAR said:


> I'm just glad it just my mum I have to tell tbh. I hope so.. I want her to be happy for me, I just really don't know how to tell her yet.. I was thinking of waiting utill she asks or something.. But now I'm not so sure! only 14 but I'll be 15 by the time he or she's born please don't judge me it was a stupid mistake I know.

No one here is going to judge you :hugs: As everyone has already said, we're all in the same situation.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Jas029 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> I'm just glad it just my mum I have to tell tbh. I hope so.. I want her to be happy for me, I just really don't know how to tell her yet.. I was thinking of waiting utill she asks or something.. But now I'm not so sure! only 14 but I'll be 15 by the time he or she's born please don't judge me it was a stupid mistake I know.
> 
> :hugs: I can't judge you I'm younger then you! :haha:
> 
> Good luck with everything and welcome!Click to expand...

Honestly, I give you girls props for being so strong. At 14 (which was only two years ago, but seems so much longer :haha:) I was mature, but not mature enough to have handled being pregnant. So AbbSTAR, I'm gonna judge you- I'm judging that you're a strong young lady. :hugs:

And totally OT but Jas, WHEN THE HELL ARE YOU GONNA POP? :haha: When I log on, I keep thinking "I wonder if she's gone in yet?" But nope, he's still snug. :dohh:


----------



## Jas029

Croc-O-Dile said:


> And totally OT but Jas, WHEN THE HELL ARE YOU GONNA POP? :haha: When I log on, I keep thinking "I wonder if she's gone in yet?" But nope, he's still snug. :dohh:

:rofl: I'm trying!!

I still have 11 days before my due date so it may still be a week or two :(


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Jas029 said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> And totally OT but Jas, WHEN THE HELL ARE YOU GONNA POP? :haha: When I log on, I keep thinking "I wonder if she's gone in yet?" But nope, he's still snug. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: I'm trying!!
> 
> I still have 11 days before my due date so it may still be a week or two :(Click to expand...

You're already 1cm, right? So it should be too much longer! :thumbup:
Have you started freaking out yet? The week before my friend went into labor she freaked out and started nesting really hard. It was quite a site, since she was never a real "neat freak." :haha:
I have a feeling my LO is going to be late. :nope:


----------



## Jas029

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> And totally OT but Jas, WHEN THE HELL ARE YOU GONNA POP? :haha: When I log on, I keep thinking "I wonder if she's gone in yet?" But nope, he's still snug. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: I'm trying!!
> 
> I still have 11 days before my due date so it may still be a week or two :(Click to expand...
> 
> You're already 1cm, right? So it should be too much longer! :thumbup:
> Have you started freaking out yet? The week before my friend went into labor she freaked out and started nesting really hard. It was quite a site, since she was never a real "neat freak." :haha:
> I have a feeling my LO is going to be late. :nope:Click to expand...

I was a cm monday.. I'm getting checked again Wednesday so we'll see :winkwink:

I don't know.. I haven't really freaked out at all.. (Just at the fact we were so unprepared.. Still kinda are)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I never nested really, i'm not one to clean unless I have to .lol


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Jas029 said:


> I was a cm monday.. I'm getting checked again Wednesday so we'll see :winkwink:
> 
> I don't know.. I haven't really freaked out at all.. (Just at the fact we were so unprepared.. Still kinda are)




PreggoEggo said:


> I never nested really, i'm not one to clean unless I have to .lol

Luckies! I have a feeling I'm going to be a mad woman the last month. :nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe thats a good thing, i wish I nested


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:
Yeah my poor son will be born into a pig sty


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I think it'll be easier for me though, because the house I'm in now is basically falling down (It's probably about 70 years old, and was never taken care of before we moved in) And we're moving in 5 days(!!!) to this new, spacious house that I'm in love with. :haha: 
So everything should still be in that "new home" phase when I'm due. 
Baby proofing is going to be a piece of cake! I think the people who lived their prior had a small child, because we found child locks left in the kitchen, and some of the outlets still had the baby covers on them. Lucky me! haha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats nice. I moved a week before Quintin was born, maybe that was my nesting? lol


----------



## Jas029

I'm not going to be moving til Riley is atleast like 2 months :cry:

Luckily he'll still be in the "infant" stage.. We can't have him in this house once he starts roaming it's to dangerous :wacko:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

It could have been! haha because you know when you move everything's all clean already. So you could have been nesting and not even known it! haha


----------



## JoJo16

PreggoEggo said:


> awe shes still in newborn clothes?
> quintins newborn stuff is starting to get tight already

she was in tiny baby when she was born because new born was a bit big. she still fits in her tiny baby outfit just not sleepsuits. if i tried to put her in 0-3 i would loose her lol i thought she was going to be big so didnt get much small stuff and then she didnt have hardly anything to wear!


----------



## abbSTAR

aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx


----------



## JoJo16

theres no reason you cant go make the most of it untill babys here lol. i wasnt showing when i was 23-24 weeks i think it was around 26weeks i exploded lol where bouts on holz u goin??? x


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx

ooo i wish i was going on holiday!! i need a holiday lol.. my mom going away in may id be 26weeks then i think but im not going :( xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im back in here for good now girls :(


----------



## aiimee12345

HannahGraceee said:


> Im back in here for good now girls :(

:( sorry to hear that! hope u and ur little girl are ok.. she is gawjus! xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> Yeahh I'm the same I never normaly sleep much I'm always awake doing something or other, glad it's my half term now so I can just relax all week school has been so tiering for some reason I've always felt so exhausted! Because at first I just thought it was because I wasn't eaching much but then after my faze of not eating I just wouldn't stop eating that's when I realised I missed my period! I'm lucky one of my friends is so supportive she was there the whole time and really helped me alot when I took the test. I was there for her when she was going through the same hung but hers ended up negative anyway xx

awww its good u got someone there 4 u!! i mean we wil all try help you with things but its not like having someone actually with u if u no whati mean lol xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww thank you babe :) im alright actually i was the dumper :) haha


----------



## aiimee12345

oo lol... fair play lol! idiots boys are lol xx


----------



## abbSTAR

JoJo16 said:


> theres no reason you cant go make the most of it untill babys here lol. i wasnt showing when i was 23-24 weeks i think it was around 26weeks i exploded lol where bouts on holz u goin??? x

hope so! awh that's lucky but I'm only little anyway not short just thin I'm only just a size 6 haha.. But I hope I'm as lucky as you! I really want to go on holiday lol.. Umm Dominican republic with my mum and cousin just after I Finnish most of my exams(L) ..I'm excited already went shopping on Friday an bought loads of stuff already maybe if I just breeathe in nobody will notice(;..or not lol xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx
> 
> ooo i wish i was going on holiday!! i need a holiday lol.. my mom going away in may id be 26weeks then i think but im not going :( xxxClick to expand...

come with me:D! Why aren't you going with your mum :(? xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

ooo i could really do with a holiday. i think the best im going to get is going to the beach for a couple of days with some friends when im a bit better.


----------



## JoJo16

abbSTAR said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> theres no reason you cant go make the most of it untill babys here lol. i wasnt showing when i was 23-24 weeks i think it was around 26weeks i exploded lol where bouts on holz u goin??? x
> 
> hope so! awh that's lucky but I'm only little anyway not short just thin I'm only just a size 6 haha.. But I hope I'm as lucky as you! I really want to go on holiday lol.. Umm Dominican republic with my mum and cousin just after I Finnish most of my exams(L) ..I'm excited already went shopping on Friday an bought loads of stuff already maybe if I just breeathe in nobody will notice(;..or not lol xxxClick to expand...

i wan a holiday!! i was only a size 8 and 5ft 2. alll of a sudden i just got huge and by the end i was actually enormous and everything was so uncomfortable. its the strangest thing the first morning u get up after having a baby everything is so much lighter is hard to explain but you will realise what i mean wen u had ur bubba lol xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

abbSTAR said:


> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx

I'm 24 +1 and my bump is just finally popping out! :happydance: I'm so excited haha But if need be (like when I go to my grandparents house who don't know I'm pregnant yet :blush:) It can be hidden under a sweatshirt. But you might not feel up to it, I was suppose to go on a roadtrip with my mum this week but I'm just too tired and didn't like the prospects of having to stop all the time to pee :haha: But if you feel up to it there is no reason why you shouldn't go and enjoy yourself, being pregnant is hardwork and you deserve time to relax :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anyone else feeling a little lonely today?


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> anyone else feeling a little lonely today?

Oh yes :cry:


----------



## ~RedLily~

PreggoEggo said:


> anyone else feeling a little lonely today?

i think im a bit weird really because i am so happy to be single and im really not bothered about it being valentines day.


----------



## Gracey&bump

stuffymuffy said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> anyone else feeling a little lonely today?
> 
> Oh yes :cry:Click to expand...

very.:nope:


----------



## abbSTAR

JoJo16 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> theres no reason you cant go make the most of it untill babys here lol. i wasnt showing when i was 23-24 weeks i think it was around 26weeks i exploded lol where bouts on holz u goin??? x
> 
> hope so! awh that's lucky but I'm only little anyway not short just thin I'm only just a size 6 haha.. But I hope I'm as lucky as you! I really want to go on holiday lol.. Umm Dominican republic with my mum and cousin just after I Finnish most of my exams(L) ..I'm excited already went shopping on Friday an bought loads of stuff already maybe if I just breeathe in nobody will notice(;..or not lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i wan a holiday!! i was only a size 8 and 5ft 2. alll of a sudden i just got huge and by the end i was actually enormous and everything was so uncomfortable. its the strangest thing the first morning u get up after having a baby everything is so much lighter is hard to explain but you will realise what i mean wen u had ur bubba lol xxClick to expand...

Haaha, maybe we should all go on holiday together eh(;, i think im about 5ft6 something around that... aww i know that's one thing im not looking forward two it i remember my cousin saying the last few weeks of pregnancy kinda prepares you for the sleepless nights because your soo huge and its soo uncomfortable you don't sleep much anyway... i kinda do understand what you mean... after all its worth it in the end look what you get ><! xx


----------



## abbSTAR

stuffymuffy said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx
> 
> I'm 24 +1 and my bump is just finally popping out! :happydance: I'm so excited haha But if need be (like when I go to my grandparents house who don't know I'm pregnant yet :blush:) It can be hidden under a sweatshirt. But you might not feel up to it, I was suppose to go on a roadtrip with my mum this week but I'm just too tired and didn't like the prospects of having to stop all the time to pee :haha: But if you feel up to it there is no reason why you shouldn't go and enjoy yourself, being pregnant is hardwork and you deserve time to relax :thumbup:Click to expand...

awhh, i know i always think it seems more real after your bump starts to appear :D! .. are you planning on telling them soon? it think id have to tell everyone in my family definatley because otherwise they might try tickle me or pick me up.. something stupid like they normal do.. then they will all be like holy crap ;o! whats that? .. aww you could always do the road trip another year when your babys a bit older and everything i bet they would enjoy it :)! oo, i know ive seen all the baggy jumpers in the shops and im like they will come in handy :D! yeaaah. all i do is sleep now my brother said to my mum earlier, mum you should get abigail down the diabetic clinic with all the sleeping she is doing! i just sat there silent :blush: yeaaah i really hope i can go... fingers crossed (yn)


----------



## stuffymuffy

abbSTAR said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx
> 
> I'm 24 +1 and my bump is just finally popping out! :happydance: I'm so excited haha But if need be (like when I go to my grandparents house who don't know I'm pregnant yet :blush:) It can be hidden under a sweatshirt. But you might not feel up to it, I was suppose to go on a roadtrip with my mum this week but I'm just too tired and didn't like the prospects of having to stop all the time to pee :haha: But if you feel up to it there is no reason why you shouldn't go and enjoy yourself, being pregnant is hardwork and you deserve time to relax :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> awhh, i know i always think it seems more real after your bump starts to appear :D! .. are you planning on telling them soon? it think id have to tell everyone in my family definatley because otherwise they might try tickle me or pick me up.. something stupid like they normal do.. then they will all be like holy crap ;o! whats that? .. aww you could always do the road trip another year when your babys a bit older and everything i bet they would enjoy it :)! oo, i know ive seen all the baggy jumpers in the shops and im like they will come in handy :D! yeaaah. all i do is sleep now my brother said to my mum earlier, mum you should get abigail down the diabetic clinic with all the sleeping she is doing! i just sat there silent :blush: yeaaah i really hope i can go... fingers crossed (yn)Click to expand...

It definitely seems a lot more real with bump here! s Yeah I think I'm going to tell them soon, my grandpa has been really sick so the family has been really stressed and I don't want to add onto that. We'll actually be taking a road trip to see my oldest sister when LO is about 2 months old and I can't wait :happydance: I used to hide my bump all day in school under a sweatshirt or jacket but I got tired of it, and decided that my baby was nothing to be ashamed of. Sounds like your brother might be catching on :haha: Ah enjoying the sleeping while you still can! I hardly sleep anymore, even though I'm exhausted ALL the time! I can never get comfortable and it seems as if LO already has their days and nights mixed up because he/she ( I didn't want to find out the sex :haha:) moves around the most at night. You might have already said this, but does your mum know?


----------



## abbSTAR

stuffymuffy said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx
> 
> I'm 24 +1 and my bump is just finally popping out! :happydance: I'm so excited haha But if need be (like when I go to my grandparents house who don't know I'm pregnant yet :blush:) It can be hidden under a sweatshirt. But you might not feel up to it, I was suppose to go on a roadtrip with my mum this week but I'm just too tired and didn't like the prospects of having to stop all the time to pee :haha: But if you feel up to it there is no reason why you shouldn't go and enjoy yourself, being pregnant is hardwork and you deserve time to relax :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> awhh, i know i always think it seems more real after your bump starts to appear :D! .. are you planning on telling them soon? it think id have to tell everyone in my family definatley because otherwise they might try tickle me or pick me up.. something stupid like they normal do.. then they will all be like holy crap ;o! whats that? .. aww you could always do the road trip another year when your babys a bit older and everything i bet they would enjoy it :)! oo, i know ive seen all the baggy jumpers in the shops and im like they will come in handy :D! yeaaah. all i do is sleep now my brother said to my mum earlier, mum you should get abigail down the diabetic clinic with all the sleeping she is doing! i just sat there silent :blush: yeaaah i really hope i can go... fingers crossed (yn)Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely seems a lot more real with bump here! s Yeah I think I'm going to tell them soon, my grandpa has been really sick so the family has been really stressed and I don't want to add onto that. We'll actually be taking a road trip to see my oldest sister when LO is about 2 months old and I can't wait :happydance: I used to hide my bump all day in school under a sweatshirt or jacket but I got tired of it, and decided that my baby was nothing to be ashamed of. Sounds like your brother might be catching on :haha: Ah enjoying the sleeping while you still can! I hardly sleep anymore, even though I'm exhausted ALL the time! I can never get comfortable and it seems as if LO already has their days and nights mixed up because he/she ( I didn't want to find out the sex :haha:) moves around the most at night. You might have already said this, but does your mum know?Click to expand...

yeaaah i do the same! awwh your making me get all excited now ;o! im like all butterflyieeee inside.. yeah ill probably hide it at first but then ill get past caring most the people in my school are stuck up bitches anyway! haha. i know i sleep mostly in the day... my stomach is always aching soo much in the night im likeee arghh piss off and go to sleep :')... yeah i don't wanna know the sex of mine either.. i want the surprise >< oooh god don't say that haha :').. they probably both know but ill wait for them to say something to me :D! umm, no i haven't told my mum yet i will... eventually.

another thing, how'd you get one of them baby countery things as your signature? i really want one :( but i don't know how.. haaha x


----------



## stuffymuffy

abbSTAR said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx
> 
> I'm 24 +1 and my bump is just finally popping out! :happydance: I'm so excited haha But if need be (like when I go to my grandparents house who don't know I'm pregnant yet :blush:) It can be hidden under a sweatshirt. But you might not feel up to it, I was suppose to go on a roadtrip with my mum this week but I'm just too tired and didn't like the prospects of having to stop all the time to pee :haha: But if you feel up to it there is no reason why you shouldn't go and enjoy yourself, being pregnant is hardwork and you deserve time to relax :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> awhh, i know i always think it seems more real after your bump starts to appear :D! .. are you planning on telling them soon? it think id have to tell everyone in my family definatley because otherwise they might try tickle me or pick me up.. something stupid like they normal do.. then they will all be like holy crap ;o! whats that? .. aww you could always do the road trip another year when your babys a bit older and everything i bet they would enjoy it :)! oo, i know ive seen all the baggy jumpers in the shops and im like they will come in handy :D! yeaaah. all i do is sleep now my brother said to my mum earlier, mum you should get abigail down the diabetic clinic with all the sleeping she is doing! i just sat there silent :blush: yeaaah i really hope i can go... fingers crossed (yn)Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely seems a lot more real with bump here! s Yeah I think I'm going to tell them soon, my grandpa has been really sick so the family has been really stressed and I don't want to add onto that. We'll actually be taking a road trip to see my oldest sister when LO is about 2 months old and I can't wait :happydance: I used to hide my bump all day in school under a sweatshirt or jacket but I got tired of it, and decided that my baby was nothing to be ashamed of. Sounds like your brother might be catching on :haha: Ah enjoying the sleeping while you still can! I hardly sleep anymore, even though I'm exhausted ALL the time! I can never get comfortable and it seems as if LO already has their days and nights mixed up because he/she ( I didn't want to find out the sex :haha:) moves around the most at night. You might have already said this, but does your mum know?Click to expand...
> 
> yeaaah i do the same! awwh your making me get all excited now ;o! im like all butterflyieeee inside.. yeah ill probably hide it at first but then ill get past caring most the people in my school are stuck up bitches anyway! haha. i know i sleep mostly in the day... my stomach is always aching soo much in the night im likeee arghh piss off and go to sleep :')... yeah i don't wanna know the sex of mine either.. i want the surprise >< oooh god don't say that haha :').. they probably both know but ill wait for them to say something to me :D! umm, no i haven't told my mum yet i will... eventually.
> 
> another thing, how'd you get one of them baby countery things as your signature? i really want one :( but i don't know how.. haaha xClick to expand...

Teen pregnancy is kind of a hushed subject at my school, as they are pretty stuck up. I do get talked about, my friends tell me all the time that I'm usual topic of gossip( along with another girl who just announced she was pregnant too) it bothered me at first but Idc anymore. Now I get all of the people wanting to touch my belly :grr: I've stopped hiding it. I felt a little ashamed at first ya know? But my mum reminded me that children are blessing and not mistakes and nothing to be ashamed of! 
Ooooh another team yellow STM :happydance::happydance: I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who isn't/hasn't found out the sex, although I do really think I have a boy cooken in there :haha: I get really tempted to find out when I see all of the cute little dresses or boy's outfits but I have to remind myself that there will be plenty of time to get all of those cute things when LO is here.
I didn't tell my mum till I was about 4 1/2 months I think it was. But she did hint at it a few times. But from experience it's better if you tell them sooner, she was more upset that I hadn't told her sooner than the fact that I was pregnant :dohh: Usually mum's surprise us of how supportive they are! Don't get me wrong, she wasn't thrilled, I had high aspirations and I've gotten into several really good colleges and I plan on becoming a doctor so she was worried that those things wouldn't happen. But my LO has given me even more of reason to make all of those things happen. 

Oh and to get the ticker just click on mine and it should take you the website were you can make one, if it doesn't the site is babygaga.com


----------



## abbSTAR

stuffymuffy said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx
> 
> I'm 24 +1 and my bump is just finally popping out! :happydance: I'm so excited haha But if need be (like when I go to my grandparents house who don't know I'm pregnant yet :blush:) It can be hidden under a sweatshirt. But you might not feel up to it, I was suppose to go on a roadtrip with my mum this week but I'm just too tired and didn't like the prospects of having to stop all the time to pee :haha: But if you feel up to it there is no reason why you shouldn't go and enjoy yourself, being pregnant is hardwork and you deserve time to relax :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> awhh, i know i always think it seems more real after your bump starts to appear :D! .. are you planning on telling them soon? it think id have to tell everyone in my family definatley because otherwise they might try tickle me or pick me up.. something stupid like they normal do.. then they will all be like holy crap ;o! whats that? .. aww you could always do the road trip another year when your babys a bit older and everything i bet they would enjoy it :)! oo, i know ive seen all the baggy jumpers in the shops and im like they will come in handy :D! yeaaah. all i do is sleep now my brother said to my mum earlier, mum you should get abigail down the diabetic clinic with all the sleeping she is doing! i just sat there silent :blush: yeaaah i really hope i can go... fingers crossed (yn)Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely seems a lot more real with bump here! s Yeah I think I'm going to tell them soon, my grandpa has been really sick so the family has been really stressed and I don't want to add onto that. We'll actually be taking a road trip to see my oldest sister when LO is about 2 months old and I can't wait :happydance: I used to hide my bump all day in school under a sweatshirt or jacket but I got tired of it, and decided that my baby was nothing to be ashamed of. Sounds like your brother might be catching on :haha: Ah enjoying the sleeping while you still can! I hardly sleep anymore, even though I'm exhausted ALL the time! I can never get comfortable and it seems as if LO already has their days and nights mixed up because he/she ( I didn't want to find out the sex :haha:) moves around the most at night. You might have already said this, but does your mum know?Click to expand...
> 
> yeaaah i do the same! awwh your making me get all excited now ;o! im like all butterflyieeee inside.. yeah ill probably hide it at first but then ill get past caring most the people in my school are stuck up bitches anyway! haha. i know i sleep mostly in the day... my stomach is always aching soo much in the night im likeee arghh piss off and go to sleep :')... yeah i don't wanna know the sex of mine either.. i want the surprise >< oooh god don't say that haha :').. they probably both know but ill wait for them to say something to me :D! umm, no i haven't told my mum yet i will... eventually.
> 
> another thing, how'd you get one of them baby countery things as your signature? i really want one :( but i don't know how.. haaha xClick to expand...
> 
> Teen pregnancy is kind of a hushed subject at my school, as they are pretty stuck up. I do get talked about, my friends tell me all the time that I'm usual topic of gossip( along with another girl who just announced she was pregnant too) it bothered me at first but Idc anymore. Now I get all of the people wanting to touch my belly :grr: I've stopped hiding it. I felt a little ashamed at first ya know? But my mum reminded me that children are blessing and not mistakes and nothing to be ashamed of!
> Ooooh another team yellow STM :happydance::happydance: I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who isn't/hasn't found out the sex, although I do really think I have a boy cooken in there :haha: I get really tempted to find out when I see all of the cute little dresses or boy's outfits but I have to remind myself that there will be plenty of time to get all of those cute things when LO is here.
> I didn't tell my mum till I was about 4 1/2 months I think it was. But she did hint at it a few times. But from experience it's better if you tell them sooner, she was more upset that I hadn't told her sooner than the fact that I was pregnant :dohh: Usually mum's surprise us of how supportive they are! Don't get me wrong, she wasn't thrilled, I had high aspirations and I've gotten into several really good colleges and I plan on becoming a doctor so she was worried that those things wouldn't happen. But my LO has given me even more of reason to make all of those things happen.
> 
> Oh and to get the ticker just click on mine and it should take you the website were you can make one, if it doesn't the site is babygaga.comClick to expand...

umm, i wouldnt say it is in my school i hate where i live its terrible.. my streets ok but as soon as im old enough i want to move to cardiff... its way better up there and loads more opportunities well im only 2 months atm soo i think i can wait a bit longer hehe, naaah i know my mum will come around eventually im thinking of telling a social worker or like my counciler first, then they can help me tell her. wooooow! a doctor you have gotta be brainy.. im not very bright tbh.. im in all high sets apart from maths just my brain switches off im likee blaaah blaah blaaah. i really enjoy drama so i want to do something along them lines  awww i know ill be tempted but i think it makes the birth more exciting not knowing what your having><!


okaaay thanks:D! 

---------------- watch this space! ----------------------


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Happy valentines girls <3


----------



## stuffymuffy

abbSTAR said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx
> 
> I'm 24 +1 and my bump is just finally popping out! :happydance: I'm so excited haha But if need be (like when I go to my grandparents house who don't know I'm pregnant yet :blush:) It can be hidden under a sweatshirt. But you might not feel up to it, I was suppose to go on a roadtrip with my mum this week but I'm just too tired and didn't like the prospects of having to stop all the time to pee :haha: But if you feel up to it there is no reason why you shouldn't go and enjoy yourself, being pregnant is hardwork and you deserve time to relax :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> awhh, i know i always think it seems more real after your bump starts to appear :D! .. are you planning on telling them soon? it think id have to tell everyone in my family definatley because otherwise they might try tickle me or pick me up.. something stupid like they normal do.. then they will all be like holy crap ;o! whats that? .. aww you could always do the road trip another year when your babys a bit older and everything i bet they would enjoy it :)! oo, i know ive seen all the baggy jumpers in the shops and im like they will come in handy :D! yeaaah. all i do is sleep now my brother said to my mum earlier, mum you should get abigail down the diabetic clinic with all the sleeping she is doing! i just sat there silent :blush: yeaaah i really hope i can go... fingers crossed (yn)Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely seems a lot more real with bump here! s Yeah I think I'm going to tell them soon, my grandpa has been really sick so the family has been really stressed and I don't want to add onto that. We'll actually be taking a road trip to see my oldest sister when LO is about 2 months old and I can't wait :happydance: I used to hide my bump all day in school under a sweatshirt or jacket but I got tired of it, and decided that my baby was nothing to be ashamed of. Sounds like your brother might be catching on :haha: Ah enjoying the sleeping while you still can! I hardly sleep anymore, even though I'm exhausted ALL the time! I can never get comfortable and it seems as if LO already has their days and nights mixed up because he/she ( I didn't want to find out the sex :haha:) moves around the most at night. You might have already said this, but does your mum know?Click to expand...
> 
> yeaaah i do the same! awwh your making me get all excited now ;o! im like all butterflyieeee inside.. yeah ill probably hide it at first but then ill get past caring most the people in my school are stuck up bitches anyway! haha. i know i sleep mostly in the day... my stomach is always aching soo much in the night im likeee arghh piss off and go to sleep :')... yeah i don't wanna know the sex of mine either.. i want the surprise >< oooh god don't say that haha :').. they probably both know but ill wait for them to say something to me :D! umm, no i haven't told my mum yet i will... eventually.
> 
> another thing, how'd you get one of them baby countery things as your signature? i really want one :( but i don't know how.. haaha xClick to expand...
> 
> Teen pregnancy is kind of a hushed subject at my school, as they are pretty stuck up. I do get talked about, my friends tell me all the time that I'm usual topic of gossip( along with another girl who just announced she was pregnant too) it bothered me at first but Idc anymore. Now I get all of the people wanting to touch my belly :grr: I've stopped hiding it. I felt a little ashamed at first ya know? But my mum reminded me that children are blessing and not mistakes and nothing to be ashamed of!
> Ooooh another team yellow STM :happydance::happydance: I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who isn't/hasn't found out the sex, although I do really think I have a boy cooken in there :haha: I get really tempted to find out when I see all of the cute little dresses or boy's outfits but I have to remind myself that there will be plenty of time to get all of those cute things when LO is here.
> I didn't tell my mum till I was about 4 1/2 months I think it was. But she did hint at it a few times. But from experience it's better if you tell them sooner, she was more upset that I hadn't told her sooner than the fact that I was pregnant :dohh: Usually mum's surprise us of how supportive they are! Don't get me wrong, she wasn't thrilled, I had high aspirations and I've gotten into several really good colleges and I plan on becoming a doctor so she was worried that those things wouldn't happen. But my LO has given me even more of reason to make all of those things happen.
> 
> Oh and to get the ticker just click on mine and it should take you the website were you can make one, if it doesn't the site is babygaga.comClick to expand...
> 
> umm, i wouldnt say it is in my school i hate where i live its terrible.. my streets ok but as soon as im old enough i want to move to cardiff... its way better up there and loads more opportunities well im only 2 months atm soo i think i can wait a bit longer hehe, naaah i know my mum will come around eventually im thinking of telling a social worker or like my counciler first, then they can help me tell her. wooooow! a doctor you have gotta be brainy.. im not very bright tbh.. im in all high sets apart from maths just my brain switches off im likee blaaah blaah blaaah. i really enjoy drama so i want to do something along them lines  awww i know ill be tempted but i think it makes the birth more exciting not knowing what your having><!
> 
> 
> okaaay thanks:D!
> 
> ---------------- watch this space! ----------------------Click to expand...

I basically told everyone before my mom :blush: Her and I are not close at all tbh so I knew it would be an akward conversation, but tell a counselor first to help you with it sounds like a really good idea. I wouldn't say brainy haha I'm just a bit of a nerd tbh :haha: I was the little kid at recess who would sit there and read a book rather than play :dohh: Don't say that I'm sure you're very bright! I think your high sets are equivalent to our honors and AP classes and I'm the same way, math is my weakness too, I stay after school almost everyday to get extra help with it lol I think it makes it much more exciting too, there aren't many surprises in life and I think this is definitely the best one.


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Happy valentines girls <3

Happy Valentines!


----------



## JoJo16

i feel a bit shit tonight. :( i cant see that i will find someone now i have a baby not that im bothered at the moment im petrified to let anyone near me! i dont feel like a normal human being after my horrible birth and im covered in stretch marks. most of my 'friends' pissed off when i got preg so now i just feel pretty lonely. on a happy note alice is constantly smiling :D its so cute she did her first smile when she was almost 3 weeks soo early!! it took a lot of effort to get her to do 1 though and it was only like once a day!! and now i cant stop her lol :D xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

stuffymuffy said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx
> 
> I'm 24 +1 and my bump is just finally popping out! :happydance: I'm so excited haha But if need be (like when I go to my grandparents house who don't know I'm pregnant yet :blush:) It can be hidden under a sweatshirt. But you might not feel up to it, I was suppose to go on a roadtrip with my mum this week but I'm just too tired and didn't like the prospects of having to stop all the time to pee :haha: But if you feel up to it there is no reason why you shouldn't go and enjoy yourself, being pregnant is hardwork and you deserve time to relax :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> awhh, i know i always think it seems more real after your bump starts to appear :D! .. are you planning on telling them soon? it think id have to tell everyone in my family definatley because otherwise they might try tickle me or pick me up.. something stupid like they normal do.. then they will all be like holy crap ;o! whats that? .. aww you could always do the road trip another year when your babys a bit older and everything i bet they would enjoy it :)! oo, i know ive seen all the baggy jumpers in the shops and im like they will come in handy :D! yeaaah. all i do is sleep now my brother said to my mum earlier, mum you should get abigail down the diabetic clinic with all the sleeping she is doing! i just sat there silent :blush: yeaaah i really hope i can go... fingers crossed (yn)Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely seems a lot more real with bump here! s Yeah I think I'm going to tell them soon, my grandpa has been really sick so the family has been really stressed and I don't want to add onto that. We'll actually be taking a road trip to see my oldest sister when LO is about 2 months old and I can't wait :happydance: I used to hide my bump all day in school under a sweatshirt or jacket but I got tired of it, and decided that my baby was nothing to be ashamed of. Sounds like your brother might be catching on :haha: Ah enjoying the sleeping while you still can! I hardly sleep anymore, even though I'm exhausted ALL the time! I can never get comfortable and it seems as if LO already has their days and nights mixed up because he/she ( I didn't want to find out the sex :haha:) moves around the most at night. You might have already said this, but does your mum know?Click to expand...
> 
> yeaaah i do the same! awwh your making me get all excited now ;o! im like all butterflyieeee inside.. yeah ill probably hide it at first but then ill get past caring most the people in my school are stuck up bitches anyway! haha. i know i sleep mostly in the day... my stomach is always aching soo much in the night im likeee arghh piss off and go to sleep :')... yeah i don't wanna know the sex of mine either.. i want the surprise >< oooh god don't say that haha :').. they probably both know but ill wait for them to say something to me :D! umm, no i haven't told my mum yet i will... eventually.
> 
> another thing, how'd you get one of them baby countery things as your signature? i really want one :( but i don't know how.. haaha xClick to expand...
> 
> Teen pregnancy is kind of a hushed subject at my school, as they are pretty stuck up. I do get talked about, my friends tell me all the time that I'm usual topic of gossip( along with another girl who just announced she was pregnant too) it bothered me at first but Idc anymore. Now I get all of the people wanting to touch my belly :grr: I've stopped hiding it. I felt a little ashamed at first ya know? But my mum reminded me that children are blessing and not mistakes and nothing to be ashamed of!
> Ooooh another team yellow STM :happydance::happydance: I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who isn't/hasn't found out the sex, although I do really think I have a boy cooken in there :haha: I get really tempted to find out when I see all of the cute little dresses or boy's outfits but I have to remind myself that there will be plenty of time to get all of those cute things when LO is here.
> I didn't tell my mum till I was about 4 1/2 months I think it was. But she did hint at it a few times. But from experience it's better if you tell them sooner, she was more upset that I hadn't told her sooner than the fact that I was pregnant :dohh: Usually mum's surprise us of how supportive they are! Don't get me wrong, she wasn't thrilled, I had high aspirations and I've gotten into several really good colleges and I plan on becoming a doctor so she was worried that those things wouldn't happen. But my LO has given me even more of reason to make all of those things happen.
> 
> Oh and to get the ticker just click on mine and it should take you the website were you can make one, if it doesn't the site is babygaga.comClick to expand...
> 
> umm, i wouldnt say it is in my school i hate where i live its terrible.. my streets ok but as soon as im old enough i want to move to cardiff... its way better up there and loads more opportunities well im only 2 months atm soo i think i can wait a bit longer hehe, naaah i know my mum will come around eventually im thinking of telling a social worker or like my counciler first, then they can help me tell her. wooooow! a doctor you have gotta be brainy.. im not very bright tbh.. im in all high sets apart from maths just my brain switches off im likee blaaah blaah blaaah. i really enjoy drama so i want to do something along them lines  awww i know ill be tempted but i think it makes the birth more exciting not knowing what your having><!
> 
> 
> okaaay thanks:D!
> 
> ---------------- watch this space! ----------------------Click to expand...
> 
> I basically told everyone before my mom :blush: Her and I are not close at all tbh so I knew it would be an akward conversation, but tell a counselor first to help you with it sounds like a really good idea. I wouldn't say brainy haha I'm just a bit of a nerd tbh :haha: I was the little kid at recess who would sit there and read a book rather than play :dohh: Don't say that I'm sure you're very bright! I think your high sets are equivalent to our honors and AP classes and I'm the same way, math is my weakness too, I stay after school almost everyday to get extra help with it lol I think it makes it much more exciting too, there aren't many surprises in life and I think this is definitely the best one.Click to expand...


awh, i think ill defiantly tell my mum before most others, umm whats recess? is that likee your first years? like after playgroup? yeah set ones the higest and set sevens the lowest haha XD im in set four for maths LOL. yeaah im having my uncle tutor me soon.. so i can at least get a C for GCSE aww my signature thing is wrong :( im 8+4 not 10 humph... howd i change it D: xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

abbSTAR said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww, thanks for all the support guys it means alot! one thing I've just realised though is I'm going on holiday on may 18th till June 2nd ;o!! I'll be in week 23 and 24 then do think I'll still be able to go?:/ or maybe I'll be lucky and won't have a very noticable bump.. Hmmmm xx
> 
> I'm 24 +1 and my bump is just finally popping out! :happydance: I'm so excited haha But if need be (like when I go to my grandparents house who don't know I'm pregnant yet :blush:) It can be hidden under a sweatshirt. But you might not feel up to it, I was suppose to go on a roadtrip with my mum this week but I'm just too tired and didn't like the prospects of having to stop all the time to pee :haha: But if you feel up to it there is no reason why you shouldn't go and enjoy yourself, being pregnant is hardwork and you deserve time to relax :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> awhh, i know i always think it seems more real after your bump starts to appear :D! .. are you planning on telling them soon? it think id have to tell everyone in my family definatley because otherwise they might try tickle me or pick me up.. something stupid like they normal do.. then they will all be like holy crap ;o! whats that? .. aww you could always do the road trip another year when your babys a bit older and everything i bet they would enjoy it :)! oo, i know ive seen all the baggy jumpers in the shops and im like they will come in handy :D! yeaaah. all i do is sleep now my brother said to my mum earlier, mum you should get abigail down the diabetic clinic with all the sleeping she is doing! i just sat there silent :blush: yeaaah i really hope i can go... fingers crossed (yn)Click to expand...
> 
> It definitely seems a lot more real with bump here! s Yeah I think I'm going to tell them soon, my grandpa has been really sick so the family has been really stressed and I don't want to add onto that. We'll actually be taking a road trip to see my oldest sister when LO is about 2 months old and I can't wait :happydance: I used to hide my bump all day in school under a sweatshirt or jacket but I got tired of it, and decided that my baby was nothing to be ashamed of. Sounds like your brother might be catching on :haha: Ah enjoying the sleeping while you still can! I hardly sleep anymore, even though I'm exhausted ALL the time! I can never get comfortable and it seems as if LO already has their days and nights mixed up because he/she ( I didn't want to find out the sex :haha:) moves around the most at night. You might have already said this, but does your mum know?Click to expand...
> 
> yeaaah i do the same! awwh your making me get all excited now ;o! im like all butterflyieeee inside.. yeah ill probably hide it at first but then ill get past caring most the people in my school are stuck up bitches anyway! haha. i know i sleep mostly in the day... my stomach is always aching soo much in the night im likeee arghh piss off and go to sleep :')... yeah i don't wanna know the sex of mine either.. i want the surprise >< oooh god don't say that haha :').. they probably both know but ill wait for them to say something to me :D! umm, no i haven't told my mum yet i will... eventually.
> 
> another thing, how'd you get one of them baby countery things as your signature? i really want one :( but i don't know how.. haaha xClick to expand...
> 
> Teen pregnancy is kind of a hushed subject at my school, as they are pretty stuck up. I do get talked about, my friends tell me all the time that I'm usual topic of gossip( along with another girl who just announced she was pregnant too) it bothered me at first but Idc anymore. Now I get all of the people wanting to touch my belly :grr: I've stopped hiding it. I felt a little ashamed at first ya know? But my mum reminded me that children are blessing and not mistakes and nothing to be ashamed of!
> Ooooh another team yellow STM :happydance::happydance: I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who isn't/hasn't found out the sex, although I do really think I have a boy cooken in there :haha: I get really tempted to find out when I see all of the cute little dresses or boy's outfits but I have to remind myself that there will be plenty of time to get all of those cute things when LO is here.
> I didn't tell my mum till I was about 4 1/2 months I think it was. But she did hint at it a few times. But from experience it's better if you tell them sooner, she was more upset that I hadn't told her sooner than the fact that I was pregnant :dohh: Usually mum's surprise us of how supportive they are! Don't get me wrong, she wasn't thrilled, I had high aspirations and I've gotten into several really good colleges and I plan on becoming a doctor so she was worried that those things wouldn't happen. But my LO has given me even more of reason to make all of those things happen.
> 
> Oh and to get the ticker just click on mine and it should take you the website were you can make one, if it doesn't the site is babygaga.comClick to expand...
> 
> umm, i wouldnt say it is in my school i hate where i live its terrible.. my streets ok but as soon as im old enough i want to move to cardiff... its way better up there and loads more opportunities well im only 2 months atm soo i think i can wait a bit longer hehe, naaah i know my mum will come around eventually im thinking of telling a social worker or like my counciler first, then they can help me tell her. wooooow! a doctor you have gotta be brainy.. im not very bright tbh.. im in all high sets apart from maths just my brain switches off im likee blaaah blaah blaaah. i really enjoy drama so i want to do something along them lines  awww i know ill be tempted but i think it makes the birth more exciting not knowing what your having><!
> 
> 
> okaaay thanks:D!
> 
> ---------------- watch this space! ----------------------Click to expand...
> 
> I basically told everyone before my mom :blush: Her and I are not close at all tbh so I knew it would be an akward conversation, but tell a counselor first to help you with it sounds like a really good idea. I wouldn't say brainy haha I'm just a bit of a nerd tbh :haha: I was the little kid at recess who would sit there and read a book rather than play :dohh: Don't say that I'm sure you're very bright! I think your high sets are equivalent to our honors and AP classes and I'm the same way, math is my weakness too, I stay after school almost everyday to get extra help with it lol I think it makes it much more exciting too, there aren't many surprises in life and I think this is definitely the best one.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awh, i think ill defiantly tell my mum before most others, umm whats recess? is that likee your first years? like after playgroup? yeah set ones the higest and set sevens the lowest haha XD im in set four for maths LOL. yeaah im having my uncle tutor me soon.. so i can at least get a C for GCSE aww my signature thing is wrong :( im 8+4 not 10 humph... howd i change it D: xxClick to expand...

Recess is usually during elementary school, it lasts from ages from ages 4-11, 12ish. It's just basically playtime at school. I'd just go make a new one if it's off :shrug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

JoJo16 said:


> i feel a bit shit tonight. :( i cant see that i will find someone now i have a baby not that im bothered at the moment im petrified to let anyone near me! i dont feel like a normal human being after my horrible birth and im covered in stretch marks. most of my 'friends' pissed off when i got preg so now i just feel pretty lonely. on a happy note alice is constantly smiling :D its so cute she did her first smile when she was almost 3 weeks soo early!! it took a lot of effort to get her to do 1 though and it was only like once a day!! and now i cant stop her lol :D xxx

Aww dont be silly!
theres somebody out there for everybody..
stretchmarks are alices marks  hehe 


3 weeks!
how luckyyy :D aww


----------



## abbSTAR

JoJo16 said:


> i feel a bit shit tonight. :( i cant see that i will find someone now i have a baby not that im bothered at the moment im petrified to let anyone near me! i dont feel like a normal human being after my horrible birth and im covered in stretch marks. most of my 'friends' pissed off when i got preg so now i just feel pretty lonely. on a happy note alice is constantly smiling :D its so cute she did her first smile when she was almost 3 weeks soo early!! it took a lot of effort to get her to do 1 though and it was only like once a day!! and now i cant stop her lol :D xxx

awww, :hugs: im sure there will be plenty of people who will like you! don't think like that theres someone for everyone :D! we are all here for you don't worry(L) yeaah.. they weren't exactly friends if they didn't stand by you.. forget about them lot.. they are all useless losers anyway babe :D! .. and use bio oil on them... maybe that will help them fade a bit? my mum didnt get any after four children so finger crossed i wont (yn) awwwh thats sooo cute ><! your a fab mum just concentrate on alice for now babe we are all here to help you in your low moments :kiss: xx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> come with me:D! Why aren't you going with your mum :(? xx

hehe!! id love to somewhere nice n hot lol!! n dunno just didnt really think id feel up to it.. but i sort ov do want to go now lol xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

JoJo16 said:


> i feel a bit shit tonight. :( i cant see that i will find someone now i have a baby not that im bothered at the moment im petrified to let anyone near me! i dont feel like a normal human being after my horrible birth and im covered in stretch marks. most of my 'friends' pissed off when i got preg so now i just feel pretty lonely. on a happy note alice is constantly smiling :D its so cute she did her first smile when she was almost 3 weeks soo early!! it took a lot of effort to get her to do 1 though and it was only like once a day!! and now i cant stop her lol :D xxx

Aww you will find someone :hugs: Baby smiles are the best, she sounds so lovely!


----------



## JoJo16

i no im jus being silly because i got a wonderfull baby girl and fob was a twat n i was the one that left him but it jus gets lonely talking to a baby all day lol. and shes sleeping loads atm so im a bit bored! and i use bio oil but so far its doing nothing!! just need a bit of a moan once in a while :D xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

ahhh, i see... sorry didnt think id quote this time because its getting really long lol..
i just changed the due date so then it changed how old he/she is.. even though the due dates wrong but oooh well haha xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww dont worry, plenty more fish in the sea ay :D Xx


----------



## JoJo16

stuffymuffy said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> i feel a bit shit tonight. :( i cant see that i will find someone now i have a baby not that im bothered at the moment im petrified to let anyone near me! i dont feel like a normal human being after my horrible birth and im covered in stretch marks. most of my 'friends' pissed off when i got preg so now i just feel pretty lonely. on a happy note alice is constantly smiling :D its so cute she did her first smile when she was almost 3 weeks soo early!! it took a lot of effort to get her to do 1 though and it was only like once a day!! and now i cant stop her lol :D xxx
> 
> Aww you will find someone :hugs: Baby smiles are the best, she sounds so lovely!Click to expand...

everytime i try and get a pic she stops because shes too interested in the camera lol shes such a nosey baby!! 

i went to tesco early and she screamed sooo loud lol i think she got a bit scared because she didnt really wake up when i put her in her car seat so she just woke up in a big scary shop lol for such a little person she can sure scream loud!! xx


----------



## abbSTAR

mmm, so then girls you got anything nice planned for tonight? im sooo hungery but i just don;t know what to eat.. im going to have to resort to nibbling on the cupboards now hahaha. ooh and btw Happy Valentines (L)! i spent most of mine sleeping yaaay heehee xx


----------



## JoJo16

alice is having bath botle and bed at 8ish then im going to watch a film eat some chocolae and go to bed myself haha :D whos seen the invention of lying with ricky gervais??


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> mmm, so then girls you got anything nice planned for tonight? im sooo hungery but i just don;t know what to eat.. im going to have to resort to nibbling on the cupboards now hahaha. ooh and btw Happy Valentines (L)! i spent most of mine sleeping yaaay heehee xx

ooo im hungry.. might have a muller corner :D mmmm... n i no valentines day :( how depressing lol!! 
think i might watch dancing on ice.. then look for my bikini see what it lookslike cus im going swimming tomorow what u doing babe? :D xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

JoJo16 said:


> alice is having bath botle and bed at 8ish then im going to watch a film eat some chocolae and go to bed myself haha :D whos seen the invention of lying with ricky gervais??

i havent seen it but iv seen clips and it looks reallyyyyyyy funny!! xxx


----------



## JoJo16

aiimee12345 said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> alice is having bath botle and bed at 8ish then im going to watch a film eat some chocolae and go to bed myself haha :D whos seen the invention of lying with ricky gervais??
> 
> i havent seen it but iv seen clips and it looks reallyyyyyyy funny!! xxxClick to expand...

lol its pretty funny i missed quite a bit because alice was screaming through most of it. its just funny how everyone just says exactly what there thinking and you can jus imagine someone sayin it and you would be shocked if someone turned around and said half the stuff on there lol


----------



## Jas029

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> mmm, so then girls you got anything nice planned for tonight? im sooo hungery but i just don;t know what to eat.. im going to have to resort to nibbling on the cupboards now hahaha. ooh and btw Happy Valentines (L)! i spent most of mine sleeping yaaay heehee xx
> 
> ooo im hungry.. might have a muller corner :D mmmm... n i no valentines day :( how depressing lol!!
> think i might watch dancing on ice.. *then look for my bikini see what it lookslike cus im going swimming tomorow* what u doing babe? :D xxxClick to expand...

You're so brave.. :haha:


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> mmm, so then girls you got anything nice planned for tonight? im sooo hungery but i just don;t know what to eat.. im going to have to resort to nibbling on the cupboards now hahaha. ooh and btw Happy Valentines (L)! i spent most of mine sleeping yaaay heehee xx
> 
> ooo im hungry.. might have a muller corner :D mmmm... n i no valentines day :( how depressing lol!!
> think i might watch dancing on ice.. then look for my bikini see what it lookslike cus im going swimming tomorow what u doing babe? :D xxxClick to expand...

Mmmm.. I just ate a roll it was yummmie! Yeahh I'm going to watch that to :D! Who'd you want to win? ohh I bet you'll look fabulous ><.. I'm going to start swimming more an everything start looking after myself and the babe a bit more! xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I want to start swimming, nobody will come with me!!
i need to get a tankini tho noway am i wearing a bikini !


----------



## JoJo16

i just imagined myself 40weeks preg in a bikini haha:sick:


----------



## aiimee12345

Jas029 said:


> You're so brave.. :haha:



i no lol!! i wanna c what it looks like first b4 i scare everyone haha!! 
i ay got a costume but if i start going a lot im gonna have to get one lol xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

just wondering has sophie had her baby or has she just not been on for a while?

she'll probs come on now ive said this lol


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> Mmmm.. I just ate a roll it was yummmie! Yeahh I'm going to watch that to :D! Who'd you want to win? ohh I bet you'll look fabulous ><.. I'm going to start swimming more an everything start looking after myself and the babe a bit more! xx


i dunno i like him who used to be in corrie... he very yummy lol! 
aww i dunno bout fabulous lol.. but as long as i doe look to bad haha!! 
n u shud i loveswimming xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Kirsty90 said:


> just wondering has sophie had her baby or has she just not been on for a while?
> 
> she'll probs come on now ive said this lol

She was online otherday, no sign yet.. unless she had and we all dont know about it!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

EmziixBo0o said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> just wondering has sophie had her baby or has she just not been on for a while?
> 
> she'll probs come on now ive said this lol
> 
> She was online otherday, no sign yet.. unless she had and we all dont know about it!!Click to expand...

oh right i was just wondering because i normally see comments from her most days.


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> I want to start swimming, nobody will come with me!!
> i need to get a tankini tho noway am i wearing a bikini !


:(.. mean ay they!!
i wanted to go aquanatal but i didnt want to go on my own n dunno if other people are aloud to go.. so just asked my mate to come swimming think it wil relax me or something lol and i want a water birth :D... n i no il have to get one soon lol! im just gonna c what my bikini looks like lol!! x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Kirsty90 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> just wondering has sophie had her baby or has she just not been on for a while?
> 
> she'll probs come on now ive said this lol
> 
> She was online otherday, no sign yet.. unless she had and we all dont know about it!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh right i was just wondering because i normally see comments from her most days.Click to expand...

hehe i kno yeah :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I want to start swimming, nobody will come with me!!
> i need to get a tankini tho noway am i wearing a bikini !
> 
> 
> :(.. mean ay they!!
> i wanted to go aquanatal but i didnt want to go on my own n dunno if other people are aloud to go.. so just asked my mate to come swimming think it wil relax me or something lol and i want a water birth :D... n i no il have to get one soon lol! im just gonna c what my bikini looks like lol!! xClick to expand...

Your a propa yamyam you! Lmaoo :D

yeah i need to get some kind of exercise i do ;P hehe xx


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> Your a propa yamyam you! Lmaoo :D
> 
> yeah i need to get some kind of exercise i do ;P hehe xx

lol.. i no my mom said b4 where do u come from lol iwas like i talk posh haha!! 

lol.. i hate doing exercise lol only like swimming n doe like properly swim lol! just have a paddle haha!!
you get anything nice for valentines day? xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Your a propa yamyam you! Lmaoo :D
> 
> yeah i need to get some kind of exercise i do ;P hehe xx
> 
> lol.. i no my mom said b4 where do u come from lol iwas like i talk posh haha!!
> 
> lol.. i hate doing exercise lol only like swimming n doe like properly swim lol! just have a paddle haha!!
> you get anything nice for valentines day? xxClick to expand...

nope i didnt even get a card ! what about youu?

lmao.. aww can tell by how u type aswell
yam yam  lmaoo

aww and me i hate exercise
i used to get lods when i worked, being on my feet all day + stuff..

but i walked up some steps lastweek + got out of breathe!
so swimming its gunna havvvve toooo be :) lmao xx


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> nope i didnt even get a card ! what about youu?
> 
> lmao.. aww can tell by how u type aswell
> yam yam  lmaoo
> 
> aww and me i hate exercise
> i used to get lods when i worked, being on my feet all day + stuff..
> 
> but i walked up some steps lastweek + got out of breathe!
> so swimming its gunna havvvve toooo be :) lmao xx

i didnt get nothing either :(... very dissapointed lol i havent got nothing in 3 years tho cept box of chocolates! so u no werent expecting nothing lol.. hehe  i no i cant walk without getting out of breathe n im like 10weeks behind u lol! dunno what im gonna be like when im as far gone as u! are u big now? xx


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm.. I just ate a roll it was yummmie! Yeahh I'm going to watch that to :D! Who'd you want to win? ohh I bet you'll look fabulous ><.. I'm going to start swimming more an everything start looking after myself and the babe a bit more! xx
> 
> 
> i dunno i like him who used to be in corrie... he very yummy lol!
> aww i dunno bout fabulous lol.. but as long as i doe look to bad haha!!
> n u shud i loveswimming xxClick to expand...

ahh right yeah...I'm not sure what one your on about babe hehe what's his name? I like that girl umm with brown hair I can't remember her name.. she off emmadale wooo it's started;D! Om om om! I looooove hollys dress(L) shes so pretty -.- yeahh swimming and jogging for me:D! And my favourite song by florence and the machine.. Well tonight is going pretty well.. Baby isn't making me feel sick or giving me huge stomach cramps I could get used to this haha xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

I meant that the song played on the first dance sorry haha... I'm not on the laptop now so it's hard to see what I'm typing hahaxx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> ahh right yeah...I'm not sure what one your on about babe hehe what's his name? I like that girl umm with brown hair I can't remember her name.. she off emmadale wooo it's started;D! Om om om! I looooove hollys dress(L) shes so pretty -.- yeahh swimming and jogging for me:D! And my favourite song by florence and the machine.. Well tonight is going pretty well.. Baby isn't making me feel sick or giving me huge stomach cramps I could get used to this haha xxx

danny... he on now :D :D :D... n hayley? yh she good isnt she!!
lol.. i dont feel that bad tonight either,, midwife coming round mine in the morning :D... so gotta be up early lol xx


----------



## abbSTAR

Awww I know he is rather yummy isn't he(; yeaaah she's amazinnng! They must be happy we are watching dancing on ice lol! aw good luck hope everythings ok(yn) I'm going for a second pregnancy test tomorrow with my friend haha.. Just to be sure I'm such a worrier o.o xx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> Awww I know he is rather yummy isn't he(; yeaaah she's amazinnng! They must be happy we are watching dancing on ice lol! aw good luck hope everythings ok(yn) I'm going for a second pregnancy test tomorrow with my friend haha.. Just to be sure I'm such a worrier o.o xx

lol.. think she gonna look for the heartbeat cus i havent heard it yet just saw it on my scan :D... n aww lol i did 3 or 4 i think lol cus the line was only faint on the first one! n i worried about every pain lol wel i stil do! xx


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> Awww I know he is rather yummy isn't he(; yeaaah she's amazinnng! They must be happy we are watching dancing on ice lol! aw good luck hope everythings ok(yn) I'm going for a second pregnancy test tomorrow with my friend haha.. Just to be sure I'm such a worrier o.o xx
> 
> lol.. think she gonna look for the heartbeat cus i havent heard it yet just saw it on my scan :D... n aww lol i did 3 or 4 i think lol cus the line was only faint on the first one! n i worried about every pain lol wel i stil do! xxClick to expand...

aww...>< let us all know how it goes :D! Yeaah samee mine was barley visable but now I'm over 8 weeks hopefully it show up better ..I know this morning I was nearly crying I was in so much pain it's worried me.. Better to be safe than sorry:D! xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> aww...>< let us all know how it goes :D! Yeaah samee mine was barley visable but now I'm over 8 weeks hopefully it show up better ..I know this morning I was nearly crying I was in so much pain it's worried me.. Better to be safe than sorry:D! xxx


yh yh i wil:D i always get nervous when i no i got to see a lol but she gotta come mine tomorow dunno y think its just a one off .. but my midwife is reallyyyyy nice & understanding! 

:( pains everywhere now your pregnant lol! i keep getting a pain down there wel not all the time got it bout 5 or 6 times xx


----------



## Jas029

JoJo16 said:


> i just imagined myself 40weeks preg in a bikini haha:sick:

I'm 38 weeks and I know its just like :sick:!!
I wouldn't of touched a bikini pre-preg though either!

About Sophie, She's not usually on every day she usually gets on every couple of days so I'm sure she's fine.. Not to mention it IS Valentines day and she DOES have a bf.. 


She better not be in labor atleast!! :growlmad:


----------



## aiimee12345

Jas029 said:


> I'm 38 weeks and I know its just like :sick:!!
> I wouldn't of touched a bikini pre-preg though either!
> 
> About Sophie, She's not usually on every day she usually gets on every couple of days so I'm sure she's fine.. Not to mention it IS Valentines day and she DOES have a bf..
> 
> 
> She better not be in labor atleast!! :growlmad:

aww i no i wouldnt wear a bikini when i get big but the celebs do lol!! 
n aww imagine if she is in labour or has had the baby on valentines day!... so cute xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

post pregnancy me in a bikini:sick:


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> aww...>< let us all know how it goes :D! Yeaah samee mine was barley visable but now I'm over 8 weeks hopefully it show up better ..I know this morning I was nearly crying I was in so much pain it's worried me.. Better to be safe than sorry:D! xxx
> 
> 
> yh yh i wil:D i always get nervous when i no i got to see a lol but she gotta come mine tomorow dunno y think its just a one off .. but my midwife is reallyyyyy nice & understanding!
> 
> :( pains everywhere now your pregnant lol! i keep getting a pain down there wel not all the time got it bout 5 or 6 times xxClick to expand...

that's really nice>< I hope mine will be I know tell me about it! I spoke to soon my brother just started shouting at me till I ended up in tears:( knob. Haha now baby is giving me absolutley excrushiateing pain:sad2: xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> that's really nice>< I hope mine will be I know tell me about it! I spoke to soon my brother just started shouting at me till I ended up in tears:( knob. Haha now baby is giving me absolutley excrushiateing pain:sad2: xxx


u ok :(... glad i havent got abrother lol!!
my cousins are enuff!!.... i start crying at anything lol.. even more so on a night when im lonely haha! howsad do i sound x


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> that's really nice>< I hope mine will be I know tell me about it! I spoke to soon my brother just started shouting at me till I ended up in tears:( knob. Haha now baby is giving me absolutley excrushiateing pain:sad2: xxx
> 
> 
> u ok :(... glad i havent got abrother lol!!
> my cousins are enuff!!.... i start crying at anything lol.. even more so on a night when im lonely haha! howsad do i sound xClick to expand...

yeaaah I'll be fine just go punch him now-.- cannot wait till the 3 march when he fuuks off to Spain! ohh don't worry I wish I didn't! And I do, I cry and get angry such alot and my mums like attitued! Inside I'm just like urghhh shut the f up! it's not attitued now bum off and leave me alone!!!! Haha.. Awww :( no I know what you mean your just sat there and think about things then can't stop crying for the next hourD; we need to get out more tehe! xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

i no lol... how come he going spain? n i no everyones annoying arent they espically when they dont no n stuff!! n i no lol we do need to get out lol!
n its hard on a night cus i cant sleep foragesssss... n always used to be out with my bf til late x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

PreggoEggo said:


> post pregnancy me in a bikini:sick:

Same here :lol:

I'm going to Ibiza in July and im not even going to be able
to wear a bikini even once i have lost the weight cause of friggin stretchmarks :cry:


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> i no lol... how come he going spain? n i no everyones annoying arent they espically when they dont no n stuff!! n i no lol we do need to get out lol!
> n its hard on a night cus i cant sleep foragesssss... n always used to be out with my bf til late x

umm.. He works for Thomas cook and he's doing a two weeks induction course out there.. Then he'll go work for them whereever they put him soo yippppy! He won't be home very often:D! well I'm off out on a trip to asda tomorrow lol (H) yeahh mines normally here till 10 but I just prefer it when he's not here atm.. I know this sounds mean but thinking about him makes me feel sick:/ lol.. All I know is the next nine or so months of my life will be spent on here :D! xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo lol.. least u woe have to c him much then!!
n i no when i was in the sicky stage thinkin bout my bf used to make me be like eww lol n when he mentioned sex i used to just think omg no lol! dunno how i ever got pregnant lol!! i no yh... i like it on here :D x


----------



## abbSTAR

yeaaah can't wait><! 
I know I feel soo bad saying it! He keeps asking to see me and I keep making up exuses, ooo I know I'm even more repulsed by sex! I'm seriously just nooo never again:')! even the thought of kissing him makes me cringe! and me.. Makes me feel more posative over everything:D! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

aww im glad hun! glad ur feeling better :) ... wel my bf has just asked if i wannamove away from here! i doe no nobody or anything where he wants to move to!! n me n him ay even gettin on nearly splitting up but ladsjust doe get it i doe thinklol xx


----------



## abbSTAR

Urghh! Sorry the whole message I typed didn't post.. but anyway, awwh did it come as a shock:/? I bet you want to stay near your family atm don't you? Maybe just say that you'd rather wait first.. See how things go? As soon as the baby is born he will change in some way I garuntee:/ no they don't do they all they think about is there dick and themselves D; haha xx


----------



## Lillymum

Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
I live on my own in Yeovil.
Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
Anyway Hii everyone :)


----------



## abbSTAR

Hiiyaa lilly aww that's so sweet><well I'm eight weeks pregnant so your not far behind me:D! Awww sorry to here that:/ I'm sure you'll do a perfect job by yourself Hun.. I'm sure you'll fit in with us lot fine :D i only joined the other day everyone made me feel so welcome! They are a lovely bunch! Good luk Hun! xxx


----------



## Lillymum

Awww thank you :)
Have you got alot of symptoms hun?
My morning sickness has been awful.


----------



## JoJo16

Lillymum said:


> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)

heyy im sophie i have a lil girl shes 6weeks old today :D congrats on number 2! what are you hoping for another boy or a girly? i think being a midwife is soo brave with us mad women shouting and screaming a them haha lol xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> Urghh! Sorry the whole message I typed didn't post.. but anyway, awwh did it come as a shock:/? I bet you want to stay near your family atm don't you? Maybe just say that you'd rather wait first.. See how things go? As soon as the baby is born he will change in some way I garuntee:/ no they don't do they all they think about is there dick and themselves D; haha xx

oo lol.. i just been 4 a bath... yh i do and when babies born i doe wanna not be by them.. like i dont drive but he does but im not waiting 4 when he decides to take me to my moms n stuff no what i mean? like i like the hospital by me i no where it is.. but there i dont!! its agesssssss away from friends and everybody! but if i doe move then he wil never c the baby!! arrrrggghhhh boys lol!! wel i say boy he is 22 lol! but your right all they think about is there dick and themselves lol xx


----------



## aiimee12345

Lillymum said:


> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)

awww congrats!!
u excited?? when u got your scan? 
ooo n being a midwife lol i dont think id be able to cope lolxx


----------



## abbSTAR

Lillymum said:


> Awww thank you :)
> Have you got alot of symptoms hun?
> My morning sickness has been awful.

Urghh! Yea it's been terrible I'm feeling continuosly sick through the day it's horrible! Talk about headaches mines more like having a chainsaw through my head! And a few stomach craps! But hopefully they will all fade soon haha xx


----------



## Lillymum

JoJo16 said:


> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)
> 
> heyy im sophie i have a lil girl shes 6weeks old today :D congrats on number 2! what are you hoping for another boy or a girly? i think being a midwife is soo brave with us mad women shouting and screaming a them haha lol xxxClick to expand...


Awww I miss my newborn :) So sweet.
Well as long as he/she is healthy I don't mind.
I mean a boy would be lovely to play with my little boy and so they can play footie together etc :) But then my girly side in me would love a girl :cloud9:


----------



## Lillymum

aiimee12345 said:


> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)
> 
> awww congrats!!
> u excited?? when u got your scan?
> ooo n being a midwife lol i dont think id be able to cope lolxxClick to expand...


Hehe thank you :)
Yeah very. Well I have fears of how I will cope etc because Joe will only be 17 months old and very demanding etc Im scared hell feel pushed out etc But yeah I am excited.
Not sure yet hun, down here we dont even have a midwife oppointment untill 8 weeks :O :(
I would like to be a police women but the hours are crazy and I couldnt do that with 2 chldren :)


----------



## JoJo16

Lillymum said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)
> 
> heyy im sophie i have a lil girl shes 6weeks old today :D congrats on number 2! what are you hoping for another boy or a girly? i think being a midwife is soo brave with us mad women shouting and screaming a them haha lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww I miss my newborn :) So sweet.
> Well as long as he/she is healthy I don't mind.
> I mean a boy would be lovely to play with my little boy and so they can play footie together etc :) But then my girly side in me would love a girl :cloud9:Click to expand...

aww are you gona find out with a scan or wait and it be a surprise? how far along are you? sorry im so nosey lol :D xx


----------



## Lillymum

JoJo16 said:


> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)
> 
> heyy im sophie i have a lil girl shes 6weeks old today :D congrats on number 2! what are you hoping for another boy or a girly? i think being a midwife is soo brave with us mad women shouting and screaming a them haha lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I miss my newborn :) So sweet.
> Well as long as he/she is healthy I don't mind.
> I mean a boy would be lovely to play with my little boy and so they can play footie together etc :) But then my girly side in me would love a girl :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> aww are you gona find out with a scan or wait and it be a surprise? how far along are you? sorry im so nosey lol :D xxClick to expand...


Hehe dont worry I am too lol
Id love to wait for a suprise but Im so impatient I will find out :)
Im 7 weeks exactly today hun.


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimeee12345 said:

> oo lol.. i just been 4 a bath... yh i do and when babies born i doe wanna not be by them.. like i dont drive but he does but im not waiting 4 when he decides to take me to my moms n stuff no what i mean? like i like the hospital by me i no where it is.. but there i dont!! its agesssssss away from friends and everybody! but if i doe move then he wil never c the baby!! arrrrggghhhh boys lol!! wel i say boy he is 22 lol! but your right all they think about is there dick and themselves lol xx

aww enjoy :D? Yeaah .. You don't want to have to live around him and fit in with him you want things to happen when you decide haha ohh I'd hate that! I only live about 10 minute drive away from the hospital... Just do what you feels right Hun :D! Well by the sounds of it he's still acting like a little boy(;! Im telling you..girls need to start running the country maybe then things will start to go right lol xx


----------



## aiimee12345

Lillymum said:


> Hehe thank you :)
> Yeah very. Well I have fears of how I will cope etc because Joe will only be 17 months old and very demanding etc Im scared hell feel pushed out etc But yeah I am excited.
> Not sure yet hun, down here we dont even have a midwife oppointment untill 8 weeks :O :(
> I would like to be a police women but the hours are crazy and I couldnt do that with 2 chldren :)

awww im sure u wil be fine!u have coped so far.. but he might not feel pushed out because he wil have someone to play with... my cousin didnt have a little sister till she was 9 n she felt left out so suppose maybeits better to have them closer together... ooo i had my the week after i found out lol but now i feel like its going soooo slow!!! yh true n its more harmful isnt it really like what could happen n stuff xx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> aww enjoy :D? Yeaah .. You don't want to have to live around him and fit in with him you want things to happy when you decide haha ohh I'd hate that! I only live about 10 minute drive away from the hospital... Just do what you feels right Hun :D! Well by the sounds of it he's still acting like a little boy(;! Im telling you..girls need to start running the country maybe then things will start to go right lol xx


yep was veryyyy relaxing hehe :D... n how good was hayley tonight in dancing on ice?!?!?! 
wel its like the hospital i live bout 15mins from now.. but there i doe have aclue bout anything... or even where it is he wants us to move lol!!
i moved in with him n his mom when we first got together n i hated it!! just think it would be even worse now lol! n i no yh boys are soooo stupid lol wel not when there little cus i want a little man lol xx


----------



## JoJo16

Lillymum said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)
> 
> heyy im sophie i have a lil girl shes 6weeks old today :D congrats on number 2! what are you hoping for another boy or a girly? i think being a midwife is soo brave with us mad women shouting and screaming a them haha lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I miss my newborn :) So sweet.
> Well as long as he/she is healthy I don't mind.
> I mean a boy would be lovely to play with my little boy and so they can play footie together etc :) But then my girly side in me would love a girl :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> aww are you gona find out with a scan or wait and it be a surprise? how far along are you? sorry im so nosey lol :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe dont worry I am too lol
> Id love to wait for a suprise but Im so impatient I will find out :)
> Im 7 weeks exactly today hun.Click to expand...

i think with my next i would wait for a surprise but i had a horrible birth this time and she was rushed off and i didnt really see her so i dont think it would have mattered if i didnt no she was a girl if you get what i mean because it wouldnt really have seemed like a surprise afer everything else going on. its nice to be able to buy stuff before hand though isnt it.
i hated finding out soo early feels like ur pregnant for years lol. have you got morning sickness?


----------



## Lillymum

JoJo16 said:


> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)
> 
> heyy im sophie i have a lil girl shes 6weeks old today :D congrats on number 2! what are you hoping for another boy or a girly? i think being a midwife is soo brave with us mad women shouting and screaming a them haha lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I miss my newborn :) So sweet.
> Well as long as he/she is healthy I don't mind.
> I mean a boy would be lovely to play with my little boy and so they can play footie together etc :) But then my girly side in me would love a girl :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> aww are you gona find out with a scan or wait and it be a surprise? how far along are you? sorry im so nosey lol :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe dont worry I am too lol
> Id love to wait for a suprise but Im so impatient I will find out :)
> Im 7 weeks exactly today hun.Click to expand...
> 
> i think with my next i would wait for a surprise but i had a horrible birth this time and she was rushed off and i didnt really see her so i dont think it would have mattered if i didnt no she was a girl if you get what i mean because it wouldnt really have seemed like a surprise afer everything else going on. its nice to be able to buy stuff before hand though isnt it.
> i hated finding out soo early feels like ur pregnant for years lol. have you got morning sickness?Click to expand...

Awww thats horrible hun, sorry you had such a bad time.
Same here really, I was in labour for 2 days and had to be induced at 37 weeks because my waters started going at 32 weeks.
Yeah soo bad, the last week Iv been being sick about 10 times a day and the rest of the day until I go to sleep Ii feel really sick. Its horrible because I cant rest as I need to play with Joe and take him out lol


----------



## JoJo16

Lillymum said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillymum said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)
> 
> heyy im sophie i have a lil girl shes 6weeks old today :D congrats on number 2! what are you hoping for another boy or a girly? i think being a midwife is soo brave with us mad women shouting and screaming a them haha lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I miss my newborn :) So sweet.
> Well as long as he/she is healthy I don't mind.
> I mean a boy would be lovely to play with my little boy and so they can play footie together etc :) But then my girly side in me would love a girl :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> aww are you gona find out with a scan or wait and it be a surprise? how far along are you? sorry im so nosey lol :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe dont worry I am too lol
> Id love to wait for a suprise but Im so impatient I will find out :)
> Im 7 weeks exactly today hun.Click to expand...
> 
> i think with my next i would wait for a surprise but i had a horrible birth this time and she was rushed off and i didnt really see her so i dont think it would have mattered if i didnt no she was a girl if you get what i mean because it wouldnt really have seemed like a surprise afer everything else going on. its nice to be able to buy stuff before hand though isnt it.
> i hated finding out soo early feels like ur pregnant for years lol. have you got morning sickness?Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thats horrible hun, sorry you had such a bad time.
> Same here really, I was in labour for 2 days and had to be induced at 37 weeks because my waters started going at 32 weeks.
> Yeah soo bad, the last week Iv been being sick about 10 times a day and the rest of the day until I go to sleep Ii feel really sick. Its horrible because I cant rest as I need to play with Joe and take him out lolClick to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/268441-traumatic-birth-alice-pics.html thats my birth stroy its quite long and theres some pics of my lil girl too :D that must have been scary your waters going so early!! i saw some tiny babys in the neo natal unit wen alice was in there i would be scared to touch them! i had well bad morning sickness up untill 20 weeks i cant imagine having another baby too look after must be difficult but so worth it ey :D xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:

> yep was veryyyy relaxing hehe :D... n how good was hayley tonight in dancing on ice?!?!?!
> wel its like the hospital i live bout 15mins from now.. but there i doe have aclue bout anything... or even where it is he wants us to move lol!!
> i moved in with him n his mom when we first got together n i hated it!! just think it would be even worse now lol! n i no yh boys are soooo stupid lol wel not when there little cus i want a little man lol xx

awww good:D! I only ever have showers lol...ooo I know she was amazinnnnnng!! Yeaaah I wouldn't like it if I didn't know where anything is.. Where does he want to move? I know how you feel I couldn't live with my OH it would drive me mad! I like my personal space to much haha! It's different when it's your child><! Then they are perfect><! Personaly I want a little girl.. You thought of any names yet :D? xx


----------



## JoJo16

im off too bed :D night alll xxx


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> its the strangest thing the first morning u get up after having a baby everything is so much lighter is hard to explain but you will realise what i mean wen u had ur bubba lol xx

i cant wait lol



PreggoEggo said:


> anyone else feeling a little lonely today?

very :\



EmziixBo0o said:


> Your a propa yamyam you!

yamyam?!



abbSTAR said:


> I could get used to this haha xxx

just wait :lol: lol


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> awww good:D! I only ever have showers lol...ooo I know she was amazinnnnnng!! Yeaaah I wouldn't like it if I didn't know where anything is.. Where does he want to move? I know how you feel I couldn't live with my OH it would drive me mad! I like my personal space to much haha! It's different when it's your child><! Then they are perfect><! Personaly I want a little girl.. You thought of any names yet :D? xx

this place he says is by telford if you have heard of it? wel telford is prob bout a hour n half drive from mine so this place is further then that!! its called darlaston i think dunno lol!! n i want a boy.. but only want a boy just a little bit more then a girl if thatmakes sense lol!!
i like tiegan and kaitlyn for a girl... n kaiden n tyler for a boy how bout u? xxx


----------



## annawrigley

feel so shit today im so sick of this,


----------



## aiimee12345

JoJo16 said:


> im off too bed :D night alll xxx

night night... X


----------



## aiimee12345

annawrigley said:


> feel so shit today im so sick of this,

he will be out soon!!... just a few moreweeks and u wil get to hold your beautiful little boy in your arms!! xx:hugs:


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:

> this place he says is by telford if you have heard of it? wel telford is prob bout a hour n half drive from mine so this place is further then that!! its called darlaston i think dunno lol!! n i want a boy.. but only want a boy just a little bit more then a girl if thatmakes sense lol!!
> i like tiegan and kaitlyn for a girl... n kaiden n tyler for a boy how bout u? xxx

OMMGG! No waaay yea I lived there till i was three LOL! I was born in shrewsberry hospital><! that's weird haha! Yeaah I know what you mean! I'd be happy with either really but I'd just love a little girl>< umm no not really I love tiegan though it's a lush name :D! I'm just going to wait and see think about it first and just pick something different and unusual:D! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> OMMGG! No waaay yea I lived there till i was three LOL! I was born in shrewsberry hospital><! that's weird haha! Yeaah I know what you mean! I'd be happy with either really but I'd just love a little girl>< umm no not really I love tiegan though it's a lush name :D! I'm just going to wait and see think about it first and just pick something different and unusual:D! xx


really thats weird lol!! 
n yh i did want a girl like when i used to be little n think o when im older lol!! but now 4 some reason i want a boy a teeny bit more lol! n i no il prob change my mindbout names about a million times.. my mate chose her babies name bout 5months... i thought ur obviously gonna change it when she comes.. but she didnt! xxx


----------



## Jas029

Lillymum said:


> Hiya, I'm lilly, Im 17 :)
> I have a little boy called Joseph, he's 9 months old.
> Im now 7 weeks pregnant with number 2.
> Me and my ex fiance have just split up a few weeks ago :(
> So will be going this alone, but Im a tough cookie, Ill be fine.
> I live on my own in Yeovil.
> Ummm well my little boy is my world I love him so much and hes such a happy little man.
> Im going back to college next year to start a midwife training course.
> Anyway Hii everyone :)

Welcome! :wave:

I'm Jasmine 38+4 with a boy and will (HOPEFULLY) pop any time now! :happydance:
Whens your EDD?


----------



## abbSTAR

Small world eh? Yeaaah I just think of the cute outfits and the little Girly things thats all><! Well.. I'm of to bed now Hun! Hope everything goes well tomorrow.. Nice talking to you speak tomorrow goodnight xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> Small world eh? Yeaaah I just think of the cute outfits and the little Girly things thats all><! Well.. I'm of to bed now Hun! Hope everything goes well tomorrow.. Nice talking to you speak tomorrow goodnight xxx

thanks babe :D... night night u 2!! xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> feel so shit today im so sick of this,

:hugs:


----------



## trashit

where is my god damn baby :hissy: im feeling so impatient its untrue! Ive been through this for 9 months and now its actually ok for him to come out he just will not budge!! If he goes overdue i swear to godddd.... Lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww im sure he will be here soon. im getting impatient and im only halfway. my cousins gf had a baby today not helped my impatience at all lol.


----------



## trashit

welcome to Lilly :hi: 
:hugs: Anna
and i cant imagine not being pregnant, it will feel SO strange. Instead of wiggling inside me he'll be wiggling at the side of me in his moses lol. I cant waaait!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> where is my god damn baby :hissy: im feeling so impatient its untrue! Ive been through this for 9 months and now its actually ok for him to come out he just will not budge!! If he goes overdue i swear to godddd.... Lol

he will be here soon:happydance:


----------



## trashit

ohh i HATE seeing babies lol. Im just like you lucky bitch having yours! I want mine :cry:


----------



## ~RedLily~

i know ive been hearing all day about her going into labour and then that she had had him and its like i want it to be me lol. its going to be worse when i see a picture


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> ohh i HATE seeing babies lol. Im just like you lucky bitch having yours! I want mine :cry:

I felt this way, Now I have mine:devil::haha::haha:


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> where is my god damn baby :hissy: im feeling so impatient its untrue! Ive been through this for 9 months and now its actually ok for him to come out he just will not budge!! If he goes overdue i swear to godddd.... Lol

How do you think I feel?!?! :hissy:

:cry:


----------



## Angielove

I know how you guys felt. i as so imatient.

but now today isabella is already 3 weeks old ^_^ haha


----------



## ~RedLily~

Angielove said:


> I know how you guys felt. i as so imatient.
> 
> but now today isabella is already 3 weeks old ^_^ haha

rub it in lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Angielove said:


> I know how you guys felt. i as so imatient.
> 
> but now today isabella is already 3 weeks old ^_^ haha

can you believe they are already 3 weeks?! they are gonna be a month old soon. I feel like he was just born still lol


----------



## Angielove

PreggoEggo said:


> Angielove said:
> 
> 
> I know how you guys felt. i as so imatient.
> 
> but now today isabella is already 3 weeks old ^_^ haha
> 
> can you believe they are already 3 weeks?! they are gonna be a month
> old soon. I feel like he was just born still lolClick to expand...


they change so much every day! i feel like i just had her. :cloud9:

Does he sleep a lot? xD


----------



## QuintinsMommy

only during the day, He still has his days/nights mixed up. He is starting to be awake more during the day tho.
does isbella sleep alot?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I agree its flying .. i cant believe mason will be like a month end of feb its weird to think lol! and i agree on the changing everyday mason just gets fatter lmao!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what size diapers is mason in?

today Quintin moved his head and eyes to watch me walk around the room for 1st time


----------



## Becyboo__x

size 2 newborn fit him best .. size 1 newborn are abit small 
what about Quintin?


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> what size diapers is mason in?
> 
> today Quintin moved his head and eyes to watch me walk around the room for 1st time

Awww :cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh i think sizes are different here. hes in size 1s, 

they have different size newborn diapers/nappies there?


----------



## Becyboo__x

yeah theres newborn 1 2 annd 3 .. i cant remember what the weight is on them but theres barely any difference .. size 1 should fit him but when i put them on they seem tight lol think hes just chubby lol.. id go look but iv got a sleepy head snoozing on me and i darent move :lol:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Okay girls seriously I need to get my hiney on here more often!
I had to read through *40* pages to catch up from
where I last read from!!! :rofl:

How was everyone's Valentines day? :hugs:
Mine was,... lets say - eventful?! :haha:

Pete got me a boquet of roses and a huge teddy :flower:<3
&& he got princess a little "Me to You" Bear :)
Made me cry Lol :haha: Damn emotions...
Which then made him cry but he's a tough man and not allowed to admit that. :haha::winkwink:

Buttt then, for the past 2/3 days I've been losing my
plug :happydance: (Sorry TMI :blush:) and been getting irregular contractions
so we were down the delivery suite mid-day yesterday as things
become a little more regular.
. . . But, princess decides that nope - she's comfy in here
and the contractions decided to subside! :haha:
Shouldn't be too long now though. I'm so impatient!! :dohh:


I also get the keys to my new house tomorrow!! :happydance:
But not moving in until the council sort my rent and everything
out. By which point, LO will be like 3 weeks because they'll
decline the claim until LO's born and they've seen her birth
certificate and things. Lol.
But I can go in there and decorate and things :happydance:

&&
Seriously, you guys were talking about bikini's and stretch 
marks and things?? *My tummy is the map of the world!! *
At first I only had them under my bump but now it's like,
*POW* and they're above my tummy button :cry:

But yeah, hope you're all okay! :thumbup: :hugs:

x~X


*P.S NOW IN SINGLE DIGITS TIL PRINCESS'S DUE DATE!!

>> 8 Days!! << *


----------



## JoJo16

hopefully she will be a good girl and come on time! or early  you must be so fed up with the silly fake contractions i had them for like 4 days but you have been having them for agess!! you must be so excited now your acutally gona have your lil girl very soon!! does i seem real yet? even when i had alice for he first week it sill didnt feel real like she was my baby lol x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh I hope Summer-Broke comes soon!:happydance::happydance::happydance: !!! 
Don't worry sophie I have mommy marks on every inch of my body. lol


----------



## trashit

lol so fobs mum just called to find out if i want fob in babys life, even tho i already made it perfectly clear to him i dont! I told her the reasonings that he cannot look after himself, he couldnt even look after a rat and he cant expect to be able to run off when im seven months pregnant and not contact then come back bc ive had Ordi and also told her how much of a state he left the house in. She surprisingly agreed with me, said its the mature thing to do and that its definitely for the best that we broke up. Ive told her i just want a clean slate, to cut all ties and dont want anything to do with them, they havent been there for me and im better off without :) she told me that even if i wanted financial help which i dont, but he couldnt offer it bc the job he was leaving for (remember the one he said he had to leave for bc it was this wonderful well paid job) well he never even got it! So now hes slobbing around his mates house, smoking weed and signing on. What a good influence for my son! i knew that what was he was doing from the start. So its his loss and my gain. I only ever tried to show him responsibility and make him a man (i mean he was after all 12 years my senior but still didnt no how to look after himself) i was going to give him a family, a loving home, stuff he'd never had. But instead hes chosen to revert back to his waste of a life with drugs, drink and the job centre. So i say leave him too it!! Soo much better without! :)


----------



## trashit

awwww i hope Summer comes soon for you! I lost loads of my plug at 29 weeks :| im getting reli impatient now too!
Glad you get keys and everything, all good news! :D
And awww at your valentines :cloud9:
I just slept most the day haha. Xxx


----------



## trashit

and dont worry bout the marks either, im SMOTHERED i dont think ill ever be showing anyone my body ever again!!


----------



## annawrigley

sophie your boyfriend sounds so lovely :cloud9: hope your little princess comes soon for you <3

ellie good job his mum agreed with you, makes for an easy life :lol: you're quite right, you dont need him at ALL


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aww Sophie sounds like you have a very sweet OH. Seems like Summer-Brooke is going to be here any day :hugs: Glad you're getting your house very soon!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> and dont worry bout the marks either, im SMOTHERED i dont think ill ever be showing anyone my body ever again!!

OMG I know! I will never be naked in front of anyone again in my life. :haha: I'll just become a nun now or something.


----------



## stuffymuffy

I've only got three more boxes to go on my ticker :happydance::happydance: It seems like it's gone by so fast!


----------



## trashit

bahahahaha a nun would be a good idea, or wear a jihad like some muslims do, only my eyes on show-fab!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> nope i didnt even get a card ! what about youu?
> 
> lmao.. aww can tell by how u type aswell
> yam yam  lmaoo
> 
> aww and me i hate exercise
> i used to get lods when i worked, being on my feet all day + stuff..
> 
> but i walked up some steps lastweek + got out of breathe!
> so swimming its gunna havvvve toooo be :) lmao xx
> 
> i didnt get nothing either :(... very dissapointed lol i havent got nothing in 3 years tho cept box of chocolates! so u no werent expecting nothing lol.. hehe  i no i cant walk without getting out of breathe n im like 10weeks behind u lol! dunno what im gonna be like when im as far gone as u! are u big now? xxClick to expand...

lmao i got a box of chocolates in the end and a card and a meal cooked  lmao
awww!
no im not tbh lmao xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> I've only got three more boxes to go on my ticker :happydance::happydance: It seems like it's gone by so fast!

AGREEEEED :D :thumbup:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Emzii how's your bump coming along?


----------



## Jas029

40 pages! Jebus!! :shock:


My bowels are all screwed up.. Apparently I'm back to IBS which I had the first like 15 weeks of pregnancy but once he got big enough to give my bowels a kick they worked just fine :haha:
Now they're all messed up again :(

Today my mom and I are suppose to go shopping for the VERY LAST of the baby items we need!!! (Finally, lol)
I haven't talked to FOB lately he's suppose to be buying a swing but I have to pick it out and I don't know how he expects this to work out if he never gets his butt online to talk to me :hissy:

Ugh, Today feels so.. slow for me.. No Valentines baby for me :( Now I have to go by my next prediction which is tomorrow! 2/16/10 come on little man!! (FOB mom predicted that one)
I'm just going by every prediction people have made (I had them fill out sheets what their guess was at my baby shower)
Then after that is my moms prediction which is Wednesday.. 

Normally I have my doctors appointments on monday because of my moms work schedule but the earliest MY (yes I have my old doctor back <3) doctor could see me is Wednesday so now I gotta wait an extra two days to see if I've dilated any more.. 
My mom told me "That is if you aren't in labor yet by then" But the closer and closer I get the more I think he's going to be overdue..

*ONLY 9 DAYS TO GO YOU BETTER GET YOUR BUTT OUT OF THERE LITTLE BOY!!!*


:nope:


----------



## abbSTAR

got another positive ;o!


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> lmao i got a box of chocolates in the end and a card and a meal cooked  lmao
> awww!
> no im not tbh lmao xx


oooo lucky u!!... n lucky u that ur not big lol!
been swimmin :)... n sawmidwife now im tired lol xx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> got another positive ;o!

very good babe.. u ok? xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> Emzii how's your bump coming along?

I still tiny :(
i got into my skirt on saturday.. had trouble getting it over my arse, but i got it on + it zipped up!
so :| bump needs to hurry upnow..
i want annas bump! its beautiful..

what about yours hun xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> lmao i got a box of chocolates in the end and a card and a meal cooked  lmao
> awww!
> no im not tbh lmao xx
> 
> 
> oooo lucky u!!... n lucky u that ur not big lol!
> been swimmin :)... n sawmidwife now im tired lol xxClick to expand...


lmaooo i know..
aww :) how did it go with the midwife?


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Emzii how's your bump coming along?
> 
> I still tiny :(
> i got into my skirt on saturday.. had trouble getting it over my arse, but i got it on + it zipped up!
> so :| bump needs to hurry upnow..
> i want annas bump! its beautiful..
> 
> what about yours hun xxClick to expand...

I want Anna's bump too! It's perfect! I feel like I finally look pregnant, instead of just chubby :haha: I just feel all fat and gross :cry: But now that my bump is noticeable everyone's hands are all over my belly :grr: I went to the market the other day and I had three little old lady's touch my belly, ask what I was having and all that. But I don't mind the old ladies as much as I do the random kids in my school who rub my belly like it's a crystal ball :growlmad: Ah, all of my pants still fit too. My jeans just sit right under my belly and I just unbutton the top button, and pull my shirt downs so you can't see haha It's my shirts that give me trouble, I'm giving in and I'm going to get some maternity shirts today :cry: Have you gotten much for LO so far? I feel like I should have a ton more than I do. Sorry I'm a bit nosy :blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Emzii how's your bump coming along?
> 
> I still tiny :(
> i got into my skirt on saturday.. had trouble getting it over my arse, but i got it on + it zipped up!
> so :| bump needs to hurry upnow..
> i want annas bump! its beautiful..
> 
> what about yours hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> I want Anna's bump too! It's perfect! I feel like I finally look pregnant, instead of just chubby :haha: I just feel all fat and gross :cry: But now that my bump is noticeable everyone's hands are all over my belly :grr: I went to the market the other day and I had three little old lady's touch my belly, ask what I was having and all that. But I don't mind the old ladies as much as I do the random kids in my school who rub my belly like it's a crystal ball :growlmad: Ah, all of my pants still fit too. My jeans just sit right under my belly and I just unbutton the top button, and pull my shirt downs so you can't see haha It's my shirts that give me trouble, I'm giving in and I'm going to get some maternity shirts today :cry: Have you gotten much for LO so far? I feel like I should have a ton more than I do. Sorry I'm a bit nosy :blush:Click to expand...


:o least ur showing! :( jealous ..
people cant notice i just get "are you sure ur pregnant let me see ur belly"
Not really :( we got a few little bits + pieces of clothes + shoes and stuff..
a moses basket, steraliser, bottles, baby box, a pack of nappies :\ thats it really..
what about you?
aww i still fit in everythink! i even got into my skirt on saturday  haha xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Emzii how's your bump coming along?
> 
> I still tiny :(
> i got into my skirt on saturday.. had trouble getting it over my arse, but i got it on + it zipped up!
> so :| bump needs to hurry upnow..
> i want annas bump! its beautiful..
> 
> what about yours hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> I want Anna's bump too! It's perfect! I feel like I finally look pregnant, instead of just chubby :haha: I just feel all fat and gross :cry: But now that my bump is noticeable everyone's hands are all over my belly :grr: I went to the market the other day and I had three little old lady's touch my belly, ask what I was having and all that. But I don't mind the old ladies as much as I do the random kids in my school who rub my belly like it's a crystal ball :growlmad: Ah, all of my pants still fit too. My jeans just sit right under my belly and I just unbutton the top button, and pull my shirt downs so you can't see haha It's my shirts that give me trouble, I'm giving in and I'm going to get some maternity shirts today :cry: Have you gotten much for LO so far? I feel like I should have a ton more than I do. Sorry I'm a bit nosy :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :o least ur showing! :( jealous ..
> people cant notice i just get "are you sure ur pregnant let me see ur belly"
> Not really :( we got a few little bits + pieces of clothes + shoes and stuff..
> a moses basket, steraliser, bottles, baby box, a pack of nappies :\ thats it really..
> what about you?
> aww i still fit in everythink! i even got into my skirt on saturday  haha xxClick to expand...

It's getting quite uncomfortable to sleep now though, everyone is right when they say enjoy the small bump. People used to the same thing to me too! When I would tell someone they would be like "Are you sure you pregnant, can I see your belly?" :dohh: Sounds like you have a good start! I have a few bits of clothes too but that's about it, we're moving soon hopefully so my mum wants to wait until then to get all of the big stuff for LO's nursery which is okay with me. I'm jealous, I wouldn't dare wear a skirt :blush: I got a ton of new shirts for Christmas that I LOVE and I can't wear them :cry: I'm so jealous of everyone who says that they're chest has grown though! I've still got barely nothing up top :cry:


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> got another positive ;o!
> 
> very good babe.. u ok? xxxClick to expand...

I know I was soo happy><.. And then burst into tears I'm so scared now I can't leave it much longer without going to the doctor really can I:/ but i can't tell my mun yet and everything urghhh im just freaking out now I don't know what to do:'( help......


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Emzii how's your bump coming along?
> 
> I still tiny :(
> i got into my skirt on saturday.. had trouble getting it over my arse, but i got it on + it zipped up!
> so :| bump needs to hurry upnow..
> i want annas bump! its beautiful..
> 
> what about yours hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> I want Anna's bump too! It's perfect! I feel like I finally look pregnant, instead of just chubby :haha: I just feel all fat and gross :cry: But now that my bump is noticeable everyone's hands are all over my belly :grr: I went to the market the other day and I had three little old lady's touch my belly, ask what I was having and all that. But I don't mind the old ladies as much as I do the random kids in my school who rub my belly like it's a crystal ball :growlmad: Ah, all of my pants still fit too. My jeans just sit right under my belly and I just unbutton the top button, and pull my shirt downs so you can't see haha It's my shirts that give me trouble, I'm giving in and I'm going to get some maternity shirts today :cry: Have you gotten much for LO so far? I feel like I should have a ton more than I do. Sorry I'm a bit nosy :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :o least ur showing! :( jealous ..
> people cant notice i just get "are you sure ur pregnant let me see ur belly"
> Not really :( we got a few little bits + pieces of clothes + shoes and stuff..
> a moses basket, steraliser, bottles, baby box, a pack of nappies :\ thats it really..
> what about you?
> aww i still fit in everythink! i even got into my skirt on saturday  haha xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's getting quite uncomfortable to sleep now though, everyone is right when they say enjoy the small bump. People used to the same thing to me too! When I would tell someone they would be like "Are you sure you pregnant, can I see your belly?" :dohh: Sounds like you have a good start! I have a few bits of clothes too but that's about it, we're moving soon hopefully so my mum wants to wait until then to get all of the big stuff for LO's nursery which is okay with me. I'm jealous, I wouldn't dare wear a skirt :blush: I got a ton of new shirts for Christmas that I LOVE and I can't wear them :cry: I'm so jealous of everyone who says that they're chest has grown though! I've still got barely nothing up top :cry:Click to expand...

Awww =] haha ino  aww i want my own place going housing on wednesday! aww i want a nursery ready :( .. awwww :( my boobies have come out a little they ent huge but there a start.. and they dont stop milking!xx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> i want annas bump! its beautiful..

you can have it when im done with it :lol:


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> Emzii how's your bump coming along?
> 
> I still tiny :(
> i got into my skirt on saturday.. had trouble getting it over my arse, but i got it on + it zipped up!
> so :| bump needs to hurry upnow..
> i want annas bump! its beautiful..
> 
> what about yours hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> I want Anna's bump too! It's perfect! I feel like I finally look pregnant, instead of just chubby :haha: I just feel all fat and gross :cry: But now that my bump is noticeable everyone's hands are all over my belly :grr: I went to the market the other day and I had three little old lady's touch my belly, ask what I was having and all that. But I don't mind the old ladies as much as I do the random kids in my school who rub my belly like it's a crystal ball :growlmad: Ah, all of my pants still fit too. My jeans just sit right under my belly and I just unbutton the top button, and pull my shirt downs so you can't see haha It's my shirts that give me trouble, I'm giving in and I'm going to get some maternity shirts today :cry: Have you gotten much for LO so far? I feel like I should have a ton more than I do. Sorry I'm a bit nosy :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :o least ur showing! :( jealous ..
> people cant notice i just get "are you sure ur pregnant let me see ur belly"
> Not really :( we got a few little bits + pieces of clothes + shoes and stuff..
> a moses basket, steraliser, bottles, baby box, a pack of nappies :\ thats it really..
> what about you?
> aww i still fit in everythink! i even got into my skirt on saturday  haha xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's getting quite uncomfortable to sleep now though, everyone is right when they say enjoy the small bump. People used to the same thing to me too! When I would tell someone they would be like "Are you sure you pregnant, can I see your belly?" :dohh: Sounds like you have a good start! I have a few bits of clothes too but that's about it, we're moving soon hopefully so my mum wants to wait until then to get all of the big stuff for LO's nursery which is okay with me. I'm jealous, I wouldn't dare wear a skirt :blush: I got a ton of new shirts for Christmas that I LOVE and I can't wear them :cry: I'm so jealous of everyone who says that they're chest has grown though! I've still got barely nothing up top :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww =] haha ino  aww i want my own place going housing on wednesday! aww i want a nursery ready :( .. awwww :( my boobies have come out a little they ent huge but there a start.. and they dont stop milking!xxClick to expand...

I haven't leaked at all :shrug: But they hurt like hell! They feel, well full I guess. And they look different in areas...:blush:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> i want annas bump! its beautiful..
> 
> you can have it when im done with it :lol:Click to expand...


:thumbup:
:hugs:YAYYY


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hahah mine hurt toooo.. exspecially when im out in the cold!!


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> i want annas bump! its beautiful..
> 
> you can have it when im done with it :lol:Click to expand...

Ooooh we'll have to share. I want it too :hissy:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Im not one 2 share steph ;)
LMAO
im only joking
FX we get nice bumps 
..
u not had your 20 week scan?


----------



## stuffymuffy

It was a little after 20 weeks, but yeppers :)


----------



## x-dannielle

hey girls how are you all??

Im good, things are begining to turn a bit sour with jay still living here for another two weeks but hey ho will have to put up with it!

just hope hes gonna keep up this whole "i wanna be a good dad" thing we'll see aye x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aww didnt u find out what u was having then x


----------



## stuffymuffy

Nope, I decided to stay on team yellow, I really want the surprise. I was very tempted to find out though, and my mum isn't helping any, she really wants to know the sex.


----------



## Angielove

how are you guys?! :D


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im tired, think its cus i had a little cry thats why im feeling so tired :\ lmao..
how are you girls x


----------



## Angielove

I'm okay i suppose. Bella is sleeping more during the day. Thank goodness. So hard doing all this alone :O

haha. I've been super tired though..


----------



## annawrigley

im sure you're doing a great job angie. no wonder you're tired :hugs:
i'm dandy thanks x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x-dannielle said:


> hey girls how are you all??
> 
> Im good, things are begining to turn a bit sour with jay still living here for another two weeks but hey ho will have to put up with it!
> 
> just hope hes gonna keep up this whole "i wanna be a good dad" thing we'll see aye x

awe I hope he wants to be a good dad. It must be hard being broken up/almost broken up but still living together :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im joining the tired ones too :(! had to get my dad to have time off work today to help me out cause im poorly with a cold and bad throat and masons got a bad cold :( hes really bad snuffly and not breathing very good feel sorry for him :(

But hes making it hard at night wont settle cause hes fed up i think wont stop kicking his legs either "/


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> lmaooo i know..
> aww :) how did it go with the midwife?

:) was ok ta.. heard heartbeat thing bump was trying to kick the thing away cus was making funny noises lol! the heartbeat was so strong.. n got to go hospital n do another wee samplecus she thinks i might have a infection cus she thinks there blood in my wee.. but i dunno what shemeant cus i cant c blood :s lol x u ok? xx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> got another positive ;o!
> 
> very good babe.. u ok? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know I was soo happy><.. And then burst into tears I'm so scared now I can't leave it much longer without going to the doctor really can I:/ but i can't tell my mun yet and everything urghhh im just freaking out now I don't know what to do:'( help......Click to expand...

just go babe.. theycant tell your mom she woe find out unless u tell her.. i didnt tell my mom straight away id had bout 2 midwife appointments by then i hidmy stuff in the cuboard lol xx


----------



## JoJo16

im tired too :( alice got really good sleeping at night going like 6 or 7 hours and then a few days ago she slept all day and had her awake time at night and then she gets over tired and just crys untill she literally cant keep her eyes open and falls asleep within 10 secs. she think half 4 is a good time to be a wake with a fat grin on her face!:sleep:


----------



## Becyboo__x

LOL! 
bless her 
Mason seems to have a smile on his face at like 2/3am wide awake and looking around loads and im just there like half asleep making his bottle lol!


----------



## GemmaNelmes

hi, i am 16 in march and might be pregnant, must wanted to talk to other teen mums about what to expect. any tips?


----------



## aiimee12345

GemmaNelmes said:


> hi, i am 16 in march and might be pregnant, must wanted to talk to other teen mums about what to expect. any tips?

hi u ok? im 18.. n 14weeks pregnant.. u took a test yet? x


----------



## GemmaNelmes

no i havnt. only had unprotected sex with my boyfriend of 2 years about 4 days ago.. so i dont think it will be accurate unless i wait 6 days before my period then take a first response. which is in about 4 days


----------



## aiimee12345

GemmaNelmes said:


> no i havnt. only had unprotected sex with my boyfriend of 2 years about 4 days ago.. so i dont think it will be accurate unless i wait 6 days before my period then take a first response. which is in about 4 days

well just try not to worry :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> lmaooo i know..
> aww :) how did it go with the midwife?
> 
> :) was ok ta.. heard heartbeat thing bump was trying to kick the thing away cus was making funny noises lol! the heartbeat was so strong.. n got to go hospital n do another wee samplecus she thinks i might have a infection cus she thinks there blood in my wee.. but i dunno what shemeant cus i cant c blood :s lol x u ok? xxClick to expand...

I heard my little ones heartbeat again today
3rd time too 
she kicked mee :D + she had hiccups ! i love her so much <3

hmmm weird.. =\ x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

GemmaNelmes said:


> no i havnt. only had unprotected sex with my boyfriend of 2 years about 4 days ago.. so i dont think it will be accurate unless i wait 6 days before my period then take a first response. which is in about 4 days

So you want to be pregnant then?
dont mean to sound nasty or anythink.. but its early early earlyyy days.. sometimes you dont catch when u have unprotected sex.. u both trying?


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> I heard my little ones heartbeat again today
> 3rd time too
> she kicked mee :D + she had hiccups ! i love her so much <3
> 
> hmmm weird.. =\ x

awww so cute!!can u feel her hiccups? 
i want one ov them doppler things so i can hear it all the time but think id just get worried and stuff xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> I heard my little ones heartbeat again today
> 3rd time too
> she kicked mee :D + she had hiccups ! i love her so much <3
> 
> hmmm weird.. =\ x
> 
> awww so cute!!can u feel her hiccups?
> i want one ov them doppler things so i can hear it all the time but think id just get worried and stuff xxClick to expand...


they arnt as strong at the doctors ones apertly, u wont hear it yet.. i asked when i first heard the heartbeat when i was at the same stage as you :).. i can see my belly moving.. i thought it was her heartbeating but it was happening today + the midwife said its hiccups ;o weird.. i really dont know.. i think im starting to figure out what hiccups feel like lmao!


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> they arnt as strong at the doctors ones apertly, u wont hear it yet.. i asked when i first heard the heartbeat when i was at the same stage as you :).. i can see my belly moving.. i thought it was her heartbeating but it was happening today + the midwife said its hiccups ;o weird.. i really dont know.. i think im starting to figure out what hiccups feel like lmao!


aww hehe!! imagine when she startspoking your ribs and kicking them!!! ouch!!! im dreading when baby starts kicking and keeping me up and stuff.. does she wake u up or they not that strong yet? xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> they arnt as strong at the doctors ones apertly, u wont hear it yet.. i asked when i first heard the heartbeat when i was at the same stage as you :).. i can see my belly moving.. i thought it was her heartbeating but it was happening today + the midwife said its hiccups ;o weird.. i really dont know.. i think im starting to figure out what hiccups feel like lmao!
> 
> 
> aww hehe!! imagine when she startspoking your ribs and kicking them!!! ouch!!! im dreading when baby starts kicking and keeping me up and stuff.. does she wake u up or they not that strong yet? xxClick to expand...

they arnt that strong yet ! hehe..
shes alredy spotted my ribs.. just doesnt really hurt.. just feels abit weird n stuff x


----------



## aiimee12345

awww bless a emzi.. when did u first feel her? xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

about 17-18 weeks i felt somethink it was like poking lmao x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol i prob wouldnt even realise when it happens lol! did she do it again the same day or a few weeks after or something? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

She liked poked me twice quite close together + did it again.. then i think it was a few days later aswell =]


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:

> just go babe.. theycant tell your mom she woe find out unless u tell her.. i didnt tell my mom straight away id had bout 2 midwife appointments by then i hidmy stuff in the cuboard lol xx

Yeah I probably will but I was thinking like they send appointment letters home and ring up with appointment reminders or is tht optional or something?..but I want to go for peace of mind and everything.. Want to know everythings ok:( hmmm.. Anyway you had a nice day today? xx


----------



## JoJo16

alice decided to projectile vomit all over me and her and the sofa and the floor and then she thought it was very funny and did a fat smile at me!!!! 

she had to go to the doctors because she has thrush in her mouth and shes got sme drops to take and it smells disgusting and she keeps spitting it out!!

shes just started to find her hand its so cute she sits there sucking it lol still cant get a pic of her smiling!!!


----------



## Angielove

JoJo16 said:


> alice decided to projectile vomit all over me and her and the sofa and the floor and then she thought it was very funny and did a fat smile at me!!!!
> 
> she had to go to the doctors because she has thrush in her mouth and shes got sme drops to take and it smells disgusting and she keeps spitting it out!!
> 
> shes just started to find her hand its so cute she sits there sucking it lol still cant get a pic of her smiling!!!

Aww thats so cute. I can't wait for Bella's first smile and to actually catch it on camera. shes camera shy :dohh:


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> She liked poked me twice quite close together + did it again.. then i think it was a few days later aswell =]

awww :)... does she do it lots now then? x


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> Yeah I probably will but I was thinking like they send appointment letters home and ring up with appointment reminders or is tht optional or something?..but I want to go for peace of mind and everything.. Want to know everythings ok:( hmmm.. Anyway you had a nice day today? xx

wel iv only had one letter.. but that was only off the hospital about my blood test results.. so i dunno.. but when my midwife said like what number shud she ring i gave her my mobile.. so they prob ask not sure tho! yh u wil feel better once u have been so u can get a scan date n that :) yh its been ok.. am tired :( just made cakes :D hows yours been? xxx


----------



## JoJo16

Angielove said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> alice decided to projectile vomit all over me and her and the sofa and the floor and then she thought it was very funny and did a fat smile at me!!!!
> 
> she had to go to the doctors because she has thrush in her mouth and shes got sme drops to take and it smells disgusting and she keeps spitting it out!!
> 
> shes just started to find her hand its so cute she sits there sucking it lol still cant get a pic of her smiling!!!
> 
> Aww thats so cute. I can't wait for Bella's first smile and to actually catch it on camera. shes camera shy :dohh:Click to expand...

alice smiled really really early it was about 2 and half weeks. and she would only do like one a day for a few weeks and hen from about 5 weeks she smiled non stop :D shes just started smiling all the time i give her her bottle and milk comes out the sides :dohh: lol when i get the camera out she sops because is obviously alot more interesting than me!! xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:

> wel iv only had one letter.. but that was only off the hospital about my blood test results.. so i dunno.. but when my midwife said like what number shud she ring i gave her my mobile.. so they prob ask not sure tho! yh u wil feel better once u have been so u can get a scan date n that :) yh its been ok.. am tired :( just made cakes :D hows yours been? xxx

awww.. Should be ok then hmm yeah I'll ask when I go to the doctors... I broke my mobile so that could be a problem:')! awww can't wait for my scan><! ooo very nice, just went shopping and to starbucks and now also feeling very tiered:( xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> awww.. Should be ok then hmm yeah I'll ask when I go to the doctors... I broke my mobile so that could be a problem:')! awww can't wait for my scan><! ooo very nice, just went shopping and to starbucks and now also feeling very tiered:( xxx


oo :( wel they might not ring.. midwife hasnt rang me i just ring her lol ... ooo u buy anything nice?? i think im gonna go bed early tonight.. gotta meet my mate at 9 tomorow!!:sleep:


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> awww.. Should be ok then hmm yeah I'll ask when I go to the doctors... I broke my mobile so that could be a problem:')! awww can't wait for my scan><! ooo very nice, just went shopping and to starbucks and now also feeling very tiered:( xxx
> 
> 
> oo :( wel they might not ring.. midwife hasnt rang me i just ring her lol ... ooo u buy anything nice?? i think im gonna go bed early tonight.. gotta meet my mate at 9 tomorow!!:sleep:Click to expand...

yeaaaah hopefully just pjs haha... Mainly food shopping. yeaaah same I'm soo tired and me and my now ex boyfriend just had a huge row and split up soo everythings just going wrong atm:( aaah well nothing like a good nights sleep xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

abbSTAR said:


> yeaaaah hopefully just pjs haha... Mainly food shopping. yeaaah same I'm soo tired and me and my now ex boyfriend just had a huge row and split up soo everythings just going wrong atm:( aaah well nothing like a good nights sleep xxx

oo pjs :D... i need some new ones 4 hospital lol!! :( sorry to hear that babe!! but u might get back together your prob feeling upset and everything at the moment all them hormones!! n yh sleep :D .... x:hugs: x


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> yeaaaah hopefully just pjs haha... Mainly food shopping. yeaaah same I'm soo tired and me and my now ex boyfriend just had a huge row and split up soo everythings just going wrong atm:( aaah well nothing like a good nights sleep xxx
> 
> oo pjs :D... i need some new ones 4 hospital lol!! :( sorry to hear that babe!! but u might get back together your prob feeling upset and everything at the moment all them hormones!! n yh sleep :D .... x:hugs: xClick to expand...

£8 zebra ones in asda I was likee ooooh I likey! Hmm:/ not so sure tbh all he's going on about is killing the baby, and how much of a shit mum I'm going to be I'm like :'( I don't need this added stress atm! And he's just being an arse! yeaaah tell me about it:') I'm so agresive towards my brother it's great:')!! you doing anything nice with your friend tomorrow? :) xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

oo thats good £8!! wel gotta have her baby while she goes to the council then we going to get some baby stuff hopefully :D... what a idiot!! my bf is a idiot most ov the time surprised we still together but if he said anything about the baby id go mad... he knows not to lol!! xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

aiimee12345 said:


> oo thats good £8!! wel gotta have her baby while she goes to the council then we going to get some baby stuff hopefully :D... what a idiot!! my bf is a idiot most ov the time surprised we still together but if he said anything about the baby id go mad... he knows not to lol!! xxx

I know pretty chuffed I didn't actually need them I just liked them:') awww nicee I can't wait to start buy little baby things><! Planning on getting anything inparticular? aaah I know. -.- aslong as we stay friends an talk I don't mind.. I'm just going to let everything cool off for now aaah I always told him to stop it but he never really took any notice.. One thing that annoys me is that he calls the baby 'it' urghhh drives me MAD! Haha xx


----------



## aiimee12345

:( lads 4 u babe!! ... idiots!!... wel im gonna get steriliser & some bottles because the tomme tippe one i want is only £10 & comes with bottle,dummy & bottle brush so thought i may as well get that now.. and there 2 tommy tippe bottles 4 £3.90 so gonna get a few ov them too :D.. and a little cute outfit i think :D n maybe treat myself to a magazine or something haha!! cant buy much now gotta save 4 little one!! ... x


----------



## abbSTAR

Yeaaaap most of them are a waste of space! awww right yeaah don't ask me why but I have a baby bottle somewhere:') I remember buying ages ago but I have no idea why I did:') yeaah have to treat yourself now and again ineh awww I love the little outfits you just wanna buy them all don't you o.o.. xx


----------



## aiimee12345

yep but have to stick to white & cream at the minute lol!! n ooo a spare baby bottle hehe! xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

yeaaah I bet your soo tempted to find out aren't you ><?! aaaa.. I know lucky ain't i might start using it myself now you never know:') haha xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

aiimee12345 said:


> wel gotta have her baby while she goes to the council then we going to get some baby stuff hopefully :D

That reminds me of when I went to get WIC (a program in the states that helps out with food and whatnot for pregnant women and children up to 5y.o)
If you've already had your baby, you need to bring them with you to the appt. 

So the woman asks me, "Where's your baby?" and I said, "I'm still pregnant." and she said, "Okay, but did you bring your baby?" :shock: Did she think I left my uterus at home? 
:rofl: Gotta love government workers!


----------



## Jas029

Croc-O-Dile said:


> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> wel gotta have her baby while she goes to the council then we going to get some baby stuff hopefully :D
> 
> That reminds me of when I went to get WIC (a program in the states that helps out with food and whatnot for pregnant women and children up to 5y.o)
> If you've already had your baby, you need to bring them with you to the appt.
> 
> So the woman asks me, "Where's your baby?" and I said, "I'm still pregnant." and she said, "Okay, but did you bring your baby?" :shock: Did she think I left my uterus at home?
> :rofl: Gotta love government workers!Click to expand...

:saywhat: 
:rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> wel gotta have her baby while she goes to the council then we going to get some baby stuff hopefully :D
> 
> That reminds me of when I went to get WIC (a program in the states that helps out with food and whatnot for pregnant women and children up to 5y.o)
> If you've already had your baby, you need to bring them with you to the appt.
> 
> So the woman asks me, "Where's your baby?" and I said, "I'm still pregnant." and she said, "Okay, but did you bring your baby?" :shock: Did she think I left my uterus at home?
> :rofl: Gotta love government workers!Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Croc-O-Dile said:


> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> wel gotta have her baby while she goes to the council then we going to get some baby stuff hopefully :D
> 
> That reminds me of when I went to get WIC (a program in the states that helps out with food and whatnot for pregnant women and children up to 5y.o)
> If you've already had your baby, you need to bring them with you to the appt.
> 
> So the woman asks me, "Where's your baby?" and I said, "I'm still pregnant." and she said, "Okay, but did you bring your baby?" :shock: Did she think I left my uterus at home?
> :rofl: Gotta love government workers!Click to expand...

LOL
:haha:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:saywhat: :rofl:
I'm thinking that some people need to think before they speak! :haha:
Stupid woman! :haha:

Any girlies that have had their LO's got any advice on backache?
Got it really bad today and can't get comfy. :nope:

Also had to take my belly bar out (it was a maternity one! :thumbup:) yesterday,
my bumps got so big it's split my piercing a little, made it
bleed and made it sore :(

Officially fed up of being pregnant now! :growlmad:

x

*Ooooooh yeah p.s* girlies who are getting their bottles
and things atm for LO's. Go to babies'r'us and theres a tommee
tippee complete steraliser set meant to be *£120* down to *£60.*
Got loads of things in it :thumbup:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...sionid=0A55B2B361AB49226D6D7F3011F5CE37.app01

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

i never had backache really contractions gave me back ache lol but back ache is a sign of things progressing :winkwink:
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:happydance:

Progression is good!!! :thumbup:
Come on out of there little lady!! :haha:

Think it's okay to use a hot water bottle on
my back this far gone? :shrug:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

becy, mason looks sooooo adorable in that cardi!!! :)

god soph, i was thinking bout u yesterday thought u may have gone into labourr =]


----------



## Becyboo__x

yeah put hot water bottle on it :) or a heat patch thing :thumbup: 
should help
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

Croc-O-Dile said:


> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> wel gotta have her baby while she goes to the council then we going to get some baby stuff hopefully :D
> 
> That reminds me of when I went to get WIC (a program in the states that helps out with food and whatnot for pregnant women and children up to 5y.o)
> If you've already had your baby, you need to bring them with you to the appt.
> 
> So the woman asks me, "Where's your baby?" and I said, "I'm still pregnant." and she said, "Okay, but did you bring your baby?" :shock: Did she think I left my uterus at home?
> :rofl: Gotta love government workers!Click to expand...


lol i bet u was like ermmm lol x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> god soph, i was thinking bout u yesterday thought u may have gone into labourr =]

Awwh thanks hun! :hugs:
I've a really funny feelin that all these signs will happen
and she'll end up being over-due knowing my luck!! :haha:


Ohhhhh yeah, anyone who's still preg and able to -
you getting a 4D scan done of LO?
I couldn't afford one in time in the end :nope:

xXx


----------



## aiimee12345

i want a 4d scan but just dunno if i really need it if u no what i mean like other things to spend the money on like baby stuff.. i do want one tho x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Yeah thats the way I had to look at it.
I got everything I needed for LO and saw what money I
had left which wasn't enough by the time I was done. :nope:

I guess it's not too long until I can hold her in my arms
now so I suppose its more of a suprise too :)

Becy's 4D scan was a good one :thumbup:
Was it worth the money Bec? 

x


----------



## aiimee12345

yea i suppose after u actually get everything 4 baby your like 30 something weeks and its meant to be better between 24 and something isnt it so baby isnt too big or too little x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Yupp, by the times I'd got everything I needed she was 30 weeks
which was fine but hadn't got enough saved.
I had enough at 34 weeks but thats too late. :nope: lol.

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

aiimee12345 said:


> i want a 4d scan but just dunno if i really need it if u no what i mean like other things to spend the money on like baby stuff.. i do want one tho x

I decided not to get a 4D scan cause I didn't have the "extra" money and I needed lots of other things, you could always ask someone to get one for as a a gift


----------



## JoJo16

finally got a pic of alice half smiling after several attempts lol!! :D
i wish she would stop growing up so quickly though :( x


----------



## Angielove

Awwwww Alice is so cute! :)


----------



## annawrigley

omg shes so gorgeous :D xx


----------



## Angielove

why oh why does Isabella decide to sleep during the day and stay up at night. I'm soooo tired D: haha


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awww alice is so cute! 

i got a 4d scan but i wish i didnt and saved the money cause mason dont really look like his :lol: .. so was abit pointless the only reason i wanted one is cause i was impatient and hadnt seen him since 20weeks lol and to make sure he was defo a boy lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

i want a 4d scan but think i would rather spend the money on something useful for the baby.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Awww alice is so cute!
> 
> i got a 4d scan but i wish i didnt and saved the money cause mason dont really look like his :lol: .. so was abit pointless the only reason i wanted one is cause i was impatient and hadnt seen him since 20weeks lol and to make sure he was defo a boy lol

can you put a picture of your 4D scan and a picture of mason up? lol like side by side?


----------



## aiimee12345

oo good idea to get one as a gift.. its my birthday b4 baby born so could get one 4 that lol! but think im like 35weeks on my birthday.. so have to be a early birthday pressie lol x


----------



## Becyboo__x




----------



## annawrigley

i can see a slight resemblance!
n'aww hes so cute cant believe hes 3 weeks already.

also girls, felt the need to share that im now a "BnB Addict" loool. i think the next one is at like 10,000 posts or something so itll be a while :( xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I can see abit but not much lol everyone could tell by the 4d scan though that hed have alot of hair haha i couldnt see that but oh well haha.. 

And wahey :winkwink:
im on like 4000 and something posts but been on that a while not posted much lately lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh becy, he slightly looks like is 4d scan

I'm so jealous you have so many cute pictures of Mason and someone stole my camera so I have only a few, I wanna go get some developed (hopefully today) then I will scan them all on to my moms computer. 

anna,how many post makes you a bnbaddict ?


----------



## JoJo16

his nose looks the same to him in your display pic. 
does he suck his dummy properly? alice wont suck it unless i hold i in her mouth as soon as i stop she spits it out and crys.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin loves his, only one brand tho. I had to go out and a few more lol cause I only had 2 that he liked and like a bunch he will get mad at me if I put them in his mouth.lol.


----------



## JoJo16

PreggoEggo said:


> Quintin loves his, only one brand tho. I had to go out and a few more lol cause I only had 2 that he liked and like a bunch he will get mad at me if I put them in his mouth.lol.

iv tried 3 different kinds and she does the same with them all. she will only setle if im holding it in her mouth but she wont just suck it on her own.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh thats odd, must be a pain


----------



## JoJo16

yea it is in the end i just have to settle her with out but she jus crys but i cant sit there allnight and hold her dummy in when shes asleep lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I know, sometimes Quintin will fall out in the middle of the night and he will want it again .lol I like run in there in the middle of the night ( if I know hes been feed and changed) and try to put it in without turning on the lights.lol I'm like tired in the dark trying to put in his mouth. lmao and sometimes he has his mouth wide open for it and I still cant ever get it in the 1st try , my poor son has been poked in the nose and ear and such with the stupid thing so many times.


----------



## JoJo16

haha i have done this too dont worry lol. alice has a crib next to my bed and i tried to see how long she would keep it in for when going to sleep (about a minute!) and i would be there lying down really tired tryin to put it back in. normally im trying to put it in her cheek lol. she just wont suck it for any longer than a minute so i have to just re settle her without it!!


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> oh becy, he slightly looks like is 4d scan
> 
> I'm so jealous you have so many cute pictures of Mason and someone stole my camera so I have only a few, I wanna go get some developed (hopefully today) then I will scan them all on to my moms computer.
> 
> anna,how many post makes you a bnbaddict ?

someone stole your camera?! i want more quintin pics :hissy:

and i think its 2500


----------



## Angielove

I have been up all night. I am going crazy. I hate doing all this alone. Seems like i never get a break!

How are you girls?


----------



## annawrigley

Angielove said:


> I have been up all night. I am going crazy. I hate doing all this alone. Seems like i never get a break!
> 
> How are you girls?

:hugs::hugs:
you are doing so well! your LO will respect you so much once shes old enough to understand everything you have done for her :D!
have you got no help from your parents at all? i know you said they disagreed with you keeping her and stuff but have they still not helped at all? :nope: you shouldnt have to be doing this alone x


----------



## Angielove

Well basically im in it alone. I will drive over to my moms house (because right now me and bella live in an apartment) and pick up my little sister and she will come over and help with Bella but my sister Hayley is always telling me that my mom talks about how she wants nothing to do with us. She hasn't even SEEN Bella.. :/ 

It frustrates me.. a lot.. because bella already doesn't have a dad :/


----------



## JoJo16

awww hun :( i had a bad night too my mum had to look after alice (we live in same house tho) alice had a reli bad few nighs being up all night and i just thought i cant do his on my own and i had a cry and then fell asleep at 9 n didnt get up till 10.30. is there no1 hu can look after her for one night cus i feel so much beter now for having one nights good sleep. your doing such a good job cus i is sooo hard :hugs: xx


----------



## annawrigley

thats so awful hun :nope: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

JoJo16 said:


> his nose looks the same to him in your display pic.
> does he suck his dummy properly? alice wont suck it unless i hold i in her mouth as soon as i stop she spits it out and crys.

Sometimes hell suck it for ages but i have to hold it in to begin with till he starts sucking lol but aswell hes so mardy half the time hell put it in and spit it out after 2mins which is annoying lol .. and now hes started to pull it out cause he has his on that dummy thing so he dont lose it.. or he grabs the top of it and pulls it out and then starts screaming cause hes lost it lol!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol Emzi told me Jas is in labour ???
does everyone else know lol


----------



## Angielove

Wait what is a dummy? >_<


----------



## ~RedLily~

dummy is a pacifier i think you call it

jas posted a thread saying baby was coming.


----------



## Becyboo__x

what mason has in his mouth on my avater?
dont know what you call it.. pacifier??


----------



## Angielove

OH ... wow i feel very dumb. xD
Yes pacifier. xD


----------



## Becyboo__x

hehe :winkwink:


----------



## Angielove

Mason is so cute! Awwh


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hopefully we will all get to see little Riley soon! 
and we will all be jealious whos had our LO's cause hell be so tiny!


----------



## Angielove

I cant believe Bella is almost a month old! :(
Time flies... lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Angielove said:


> Wait what is a dummy? >_<

hehe, I try to learn of the UK slang. they have so many different names for things then canada and the US does.:haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

PreggoEggo said:


> Angielove said:
> 
> 
> Wait what is a dummy? >_<
> 
> hehe, I try to learn of the UK slang. they have so many different names for things then canada and the US does.:haha:Click to expand...

I do as well, and since I spend a lot of my time talking to girls from the UK, I find I slip up every so often and use them at home. :blush: I feel like Madona when she decided to be british :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Croc-O-Dile said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angielove said:
> 
> 
> Wait what is a dummy? >_<
> 
> hehe, I try to learn of the UK slang. they have so many different names for things then canada and the US does.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I do as well, and since I spend a lot of my time talking to girls from the UK, I find I slip up every so often and use them at home. :blush: I feel like Madona when she decided to be british :haha:Click to expand...

us UK lot like to make things difficult :)


----------



## Angielove

And majority of you girls are from the UK. So i guess we kind of HAVE to learn the slang. :haha: or we won't really know whats going onnn.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg this is gonna sound so sad but its funny.
okay so I've been on a dating site for awhile now, just to talk to males .lol 
anyway i got like 5000 more msgs in my inbox then normal, and then my friend saw my profile on it was like "you dirty girl" lmao. I noticed I some how switched what im looking for to "sexual encounters " when it was "talk/email" lmao. oh dear:dohh:


----------



## Angielove

PreggoEggo said:


> omg this is gonna sound so sad but its funny.
> okay so I've been on a dating site for awhile now, just to talk to males .lol
> anyway i got like 5000 more msgs in my inbox then normal, and then my friend saw my profile on it was like "you dirty girl" lmao. I noticed I some how switched what im looking for to "sexual encounters " when it was "talk/email" lmao. oh dear:dohh:

LMAO. Thats hilarious. :haha:
You know what those guys want now XD


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay back to online dating, omg, so this guy was msging me BEFORE i saw what my profile said. lol then he msged me..uh something a little dirty. lol so I stopped talking. then he said



> ok i gotta go 2 bed. i await your kind replies tomorrow.
> 
> i was hoping to see you sometime this weekend. sex is nt the reason but a company..yeah a company and the rest is upto u. lemme knw may be'll i'll bring a bottle of wine with me .
> 
> give my love to lil babe
> 
> XOXO
> 
> - Shiv
> 
> 
> ps: i am done from work @ 7:30 PM and u are like 2 hrs away.
> then he msged me like 3 times then this


I find that a little *creepy*.... maybe no more online dating for me.lol


----------



## Angielove

> give my love to lil babe

O_O

you and your online dating :p


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

PreggoEggo said:


> okay back to online dating, omg, so this guy was msging me BEFORE i saw what my profile said. lol then he msged me..uh something a little dirty. lol so I stopped talking. then he said
> 
> 
> 
> ok i gotta go 2 bed. i await your kind replies tomorrow.
> 
> i was hoping to see you sometime this weekend. sex is nt the reason but a company..yeah a company and the rest is upto u. lemme knw may be'll i'll bring a bottle of wine with me .
> 
> give my love to lil babe
> 
> XOXO
> 
> - Shiv
> 
> 
> ps: i am done from work @ 7:30 PM and u are like 2 hrs away.
> then he msged me like 3 times then this
> 
> 
> I find that a little *creepy*.... maybe no more online dating for me.lolClick to expand...



:shock: That is creepy. (And hilarious that you switched it :haha:)
See, it's times like that when I break out the "I'm on the rag" or "I just found out I've got the herps" excuses! You'll never see a man run faster! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol
Just be careful i would there can be many weirdos online specially people offering to drive down to you lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anymore news from Jas?


----------



## JoJo16

cant wait to see pics of lil riley. how much do you reckon he will weigh? i say 8lb 3 il probs be miles off lol :D x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Lol
> Just be careful i would there can be many weirdos online specially people offering to drive down to you lol

:haha: ya, I don't think I'm gonna online date.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ignore me lol iv seen shes had Riley and saw the piccy too lol im so behind :dohh:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I want my LO here nowwwwwww!!!! :hissy::nope:
Riley was due after Summer-Brooke too! :haha:

It's official, I'm giving princess her eviction date
early. Out of there now madammm!!! :rofl:

xXx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:dust: Come on summer-booke we are all excited to meet you


----------



## JoJo16

Becyboo__x said:


> Ignore me lol iv seen shes had Riley and saw the piccy too lol im so behind :dohh:

same here need more sleep lol!! 

hes tiny!! x


----------



## JoJo16

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I want my LO here nowwwwwww!!!! :hissy::nope:
> Riley was due after Summer-Brooke too! :haha:
> 
> It's official, I'm giving princess her eviction date
> early. Out of there now madammm!!! :rofl:
> 
> xXx

awww come on summer-brooke!!! :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

he is a tiny little man. so cute.


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww im sure summer-brooke will be the next now.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Will she though?! Lol. :shrug:
Knowing my luck, Ordi will come into the world next! :haha:
Or baby Noah! :nope:

Get a wriggle on in there madam!
Gettin kinda low waiting for her to come now :(
I've waited long enough to meet her already! Lol.

xXx


----------



## ~RedLily~

well i'll keep my fingers crossed she will be before her due date.


----------



## JoJo16

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Will she though?! Lol. :shrug:
> Knowing my luck, Ordi will come into the world next! :haha:
> Or baby Noah! :nope:
> 
> Get a wriggle on in there madam!
> Gettin kinda low waiting for her to come now :(
> I've waited long enough to meet her already! Lol.
> 
> xXx

think about it this way you have waited months and months already its only gona be a few more weeks max! and wouldnt you rather she came when she ready to be born. alice wasnt ready cus i was induced and she had to spend 3 days in neo natal even tho she was born a day after her due date. its not gna be long now try and enjoy some time to yourself now xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Cmonnnn summer-brooke :dust: its your turn now :dust:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Time to come out miss Summer-Brooke :dust::dust:


----------



## ~RedLily~

i think im officially really boring. i went out tonight for the first time in about 4 months and couldnt wait to get home, i was so bored and couldnt see the point in being out.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Oh my gosh, I know what you mean!!!
I just don't seem to have the ooomph to do much! :nope:
Just wanna go straight home as soon as i'm out!! :haha:
Real tired lately though :shrug: so maybe i'm just tired and not boring! :haha:

xXx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i haven't even got the excuse of being heavily pregnant though. where i live though it is quite boring. don't think i'll be out next week somehow lol.

any sign of summer-brooke?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Its pretty damn boring where I live too, to be honest! Lol.
Only thing thats keeping me occupied is spending time with the bf! :haha:
Bless him - he's so lovely though :)

Nope, no sign! Had MASSIVE nesting day yesterday and was hoping
something would happen overnight but nope!! :nope:

xXx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe it will happen when you not expecting it


----------



## djt

just poping on here for sum advise am 19 looking on getting my own place as my dad said he wil give me all the furnuture how much benfits exactly do u get wich ones and when do they start am 19 form liverpool and not a stm but oh will be in jail long storey tar any advice pleaseee


----------



## JoJo16

djt said:


> just poping on here for sum advise am 19 looking on getting my own place as my dad said he wil give me all the furnuture how much benfits exactly do u get wich ones and when do they start am 19 form liverpool and not a stm but oh will be in jail long storey tar any advice pleaseee

you will prob get more replys making a new tread instead of posting through this one hun because more people will look a it x


----------



## djt

will dooo


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ookay, just realised this but Mothers day really isn't that far away!! 
14th March!

Ive done everything early for my mom! :haha:
All sorted!

Weird to think that mothers day next year Summer-Brooke will be 1
years old! :cloud9:

Anyone got any plans for this event?

x


*Edit: Ignore this, I'll make a thread! *:thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im guna answer to this anyway lol..
Im wondering what happens on mothers day when your a single parent .. cause obviously mason cant get me a card or owt! and if i get myself one from him not i feel silly :haha: 

I havent thought of what to get my mum i think maybe just a card and flowers cause its her birthday 26th february so its kinda close to that lol  stindgy maybe but im skint lol


----------



## annawrigley

maybe your mum will get you something?
and aww how cute is mason in your avatar hes changing so much from the very first pics of him, much more wide eyed and generally even cuter xD


----------



## supriseBump_x

OMG, I totally forgot that i have to get my mum something :L Everytime i see something to do with mothers day id just been thinking 'my bubs wont be here yet :( ' Its only just clicked now tht i need 2 get my mum something... Oops. I feel bad, better get her something rele rele nice :) X


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mothers day in canada isn't till may i think


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well, I'm starting to get this going to bring FOB to court but its hard cause I don't know where the eff he is! 
Fob family doesn't want to get involved with my son till there is a DNA test proving its really FOBs:growlmad: So I sent a really bitchy email to FOBs sister telling her that I can't get a damn DNA test if her family wont tell me where fob is and such! god makes me so mad.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well you can't do a DNA test unless FOB is around!! :dohh:
Silly people! :nope:

Unless you get a relative to do the DNA match as it will have
some of the same genetics?! (or something?! :shrug: I watched
something about it on Jeremy Kyle. :haha: Damn daytime Tv!!)

xXx


----------



## trashit

i havent got my mumma anything either :blush:
I think mums will sort something with FOB not being in the picture, surely? 
Ive been sorted for Audie's arrival now for weeks and weeks... Its boring me waiting now. But at the same time i dont want something to happen where by i need a c sec or a labour chained to a bed... So i guess we shall just have to sit and wait :(


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Know exactly where you're coming from Ellie! :hugs:
Been ready for so long and nothing's happening! :grr:

Although it's my due date tomorrow so hopefully something
will happen soon! :haha: . . . knowing my luck she's gonna
be stuck in here overdue!! :dohh:

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lots of labour dust Sophie!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

And to you Ellie 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Well i hope my mum sorts something out for mothers day im not bothered about a present lol i just would love a card  :haha: but i dont live with my mum thats all so i duno if she even will :shrug: Ah well maybe this year is abit soon most likly be diff next year when hes abit older and knows more lol. 

Thanx Anna :)! hes getting right fat now proper chubby cheeks lol and when i talk to him and smile (yes, im one of them crazy mums that talk away to her baby lmao) he puts a huge grin on his face! lol looks funny cause hes got no teeth :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh and Rome..
it all just sounds pathetic his family sound it really how can you do anything if hes pissed off to mars.. lol he sounds as if hes running away from his responsibilities but end day you dont need him specially if hes not guna be there for his son! i understand about money and that but iv now realised i dont need FOB's money he cant support mason and he agreed on it other day so i went and registered him without FOB i told him and everything and he was okay with it .. think abit gutted but :shrug: so hes not on the birth certificate as i again realised he would have the same rights as me! which is wrong as im the main parent and i pay for EVERYTHING! lol i said he can still come see mason or whatever but it wont be much and its up to me when. I sound so harsh lol but he wont help mason in any way when masons old enough he can chose what he wants to see his dad or not thats how i see it :shrug: 

I should of done a DNA test but there too expensive i cant afford it but im more positive now that jay is the dad cause he kinda looks like him lol. But it could of been my other exs who i was guna be getting engaged to :( .. but as i wasnt sure the dates worked out for him and he looks nothing like him so i dno lol! 

And im confused with eye colour cause everyone says babys are born with blue eyes.. and they dont change till there abit older.. is this true lol? masons got like really bright blue eyes i dont want them to change lol!

Sorry iv rambled on lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Well you can't do a DNA test unless FOB is around!! :dohh:
> Silly people! :nope:
> 
> Unless you get a relative to do the DNA match as it will have
> some of the same genetics?! (or something?! :shrug: I watched
> something about it on Jeremy Kyle. :haha: Damn daytime Tv!!)
> 
> xXx

 I know! they some how expect me to have DNA results so they can be in my sons life! :growlmad: I don't even want them, i just want to get a DNA test so I can be like HA! told you lol


becy- thats so cute! quintin only has little smiles going and they are rare .lol i have to like sing and dance to get them
I talk to Quintin sooo much, when we go out people probs look at me strange :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wrote my post before I read yours becy, 
I don't even need a DNA test, I'm 100% sure its FOBs. Quintin looks like him, and my ex we didn't sleep together for like a whole month before I slept with FOB, then I slept with someone like a few days before I tested, ( i really don't sleep around that much, I was getting over a bad break up so i wasnt thinking straight )

I want to make sure fob has to pay, if he doesnt have a job now, it will just start adding up untill he does, then he will just owe Quintin lots of money.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

PreggoEggo said:


> I wrote my post before I read yours becy,
> I don't even need a DNA test, I'm 100% sure its FOBs. Quintin looks like him, and my ex we didn't sleep together for like a whole month before I slept with FOB, then I slept with someone like a few days before I tested, ( i really don't sleep around that much, I was getting over a bad break up so i wasnt thinking straight )
> 
> *I want to make sure fob has to pay, if he doesnt have a job now, it will just start adding up untill he does, then he will just owe Quintin lots of money.*

Good for you babe! :thumbup:
It's all in the best interest of little man :)

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont sleep around either i prob sounds bad what i said about me lol i broke up with jay and i got a new boyfriend .. and me and him was really on and off cause he was really argessive and had a drink problem and i ended up getting drunk and sleeping with jay again but i wasnt with the other lad but then i got back with the him and i thought i was pregnant from him specially as me and jay used something and me and the other lad didnt. :shrug: But your right if your he definatly is the dad then theres no question about it he should pay but i can see if they find him hes going to put up a big fight about it but court will sort it out and he wont have a choice unless he hasnt got the money then i dont know what happens.

Ill post a pic of jay and mason next to each other to see if anyone can tell lol i dont think iv got any of the other guy anymore.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Good idea!
I'm interested to how much Mason looks like Jay :thumbup:

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Good idea!
> I'm interested to how much Mason looks like Jay :thumbup:
> 
> x

its in STM buddies group Sophie:thumbup:


----------



## JoJo16

becy i thought all babies had blue eyes bu my mum said my brother was born with really dark brown eyes. alice has bright blue eyes and i dont wan them to change i doubt they will because there is loads of blue eyes in the family x


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> quintin only has little smiles going and they are rare .lol i have to like sing and dance to get them

:rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> becy i thought all babies had blue eyes bu my mum said my brother was born with really dark brown eyes. alice has bright blue eyes and i dont wan them to change i doubt they will because there is loads of blue eyes in the family x

Quintin eyes arn't blue they are like a gray.


----------



## pinkribbon

I know I'm probably late joining this thread but I've been reading through and feel less alone. OH and I broke up this week, he isn't at all bothered about the break up and I'm pretty convinced it's because he has someone else on the go. He's lied to my face, saying he deleted facebook - he hasn't... he also has lied about texting girls, he's had them saved under guys' names. SLY. I've done nothing but cry all week. I'm determined to talk to him and find out the truth but god knows where he is. 
x x x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

sophie ellie u dialated yet?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Masons eyes look bright blue but when iv looked closer there greyey blue look like there fading alot now not as bright :(! i cant wait till hes abit older though so his features come out more :D!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

my eyes are grey 
i love it :D hehe, always compliments on the eyes.. well used to be, my eyes are the only thing i like aboutmyself lmao


----------



## JoJo16

pinkribbon said:


> I know I'm probably late joining this thread but I've been reading through and feel less alone. OH and I broke up this week, he isn't at all bothered about the break up and I'm pretty convinced it's because he has someone else on the go. He's lied to my face, saying he deleted facebook - he hasn't... he also has lied about texting girls, he's had them saved under guys' names. SLY. I've done nothing but cry all week. I'm determined to talk to him and find out the truth but god knows where he is.
> x x x

hey and welcome :D sorry bout your oh hes sounds like a nice bloke lol if hes like tha your beter off without him :D hope your ok xxx


----------



## JoJo16

Becyboo__x said:


> Masons eyes look bright blue but when iv looked closer there greyey blue look like there fading alot now not as bright :(! i cant wait till hes abit older though so his features come out more :D!

they change everyday dont they!! alice looks nothing like when she was first born! shes just geting more cute everyday even if i do say so myself haha x


----------



## Becyboo__x

People say im silly for taking pics alot of mason but he changes everyday getting so chubby bless him! i just want him to be able to look back at pictures of him cause i abrely had any of me :( and im gutted lol!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wish I had more of quintin, I have a few I need to get developed lol, it sucks not having a diggi cam. :(


Welcome PinkRibbon


----------



## Jas029

Don't mind me just catching up here.. I avoided this before thinking I was going to be like 100 pages behind :wacko: but you guys were quiet for once! 



Croc-O-Dile said:


> I do as well, and since I spend a lot of my time talking to girls from the UK, I find I slip up every so often and use them at home.

I do that as well, I keep wanting to say cba to people :haha:




PreggoEggo said:


> omg this is gonna sound so sad but its funny.
> okay so I've been on a dating site for awhile now, just to talk to males .lol
> anyway i got like 5000 more msgs in my inbox then normal, and then my friend saw my profile on it was like "you dirty girl" lmao. I noticed I some how switched what im looking for to "sexual encounters " when it was "talk/email" lmao. oh dear:dohh:

:rofl:




trashit said:


> i havent got my mumma anything either :blush:
> I think mums will sort something with FOB not being in the picture, surely?
> Ive been sorted for Audie's arrival now for weeks and weeks... Its boring me waiting now. *But at the same time i dont want something to happen where by i need a c sec or a labour chained to a bed...* So i guess we shall just have to sit and wait :(

I had BOTH! Well, kinda.. in labor I had soo many tubes and wires hooked up to me I really couldn't move around much with out ALOT of work (I had a blood pressure thingy on my right arm a IV on my left.. a lovely tube running up into my lady hole :wacko:

Also, I think moms will probably get you something.. Speaking of moms getting you something my parents bought me a necklace with Riley's birthstone on it it's sooo pretty (because my birthstone is ugly so I was happy I was going to have a February baby as it's MUCH prettier and I'd have an excuse to wear it :cloud9:) I'll try to get a picture sometime..




PreggoEggo said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> becy i thought all babies had blue eyes bu my mum said my brother was born with really dark brown eyes. alice has bright blue eyes and i dont wan them to change i doubt they will because there is loads of blue eyes in the family x
> 
> Quintin eyes arn't blue they are like a gray.Click to expand...

Riley's are like really really dark gray.. maybe a slight hint of blueish but it's just reallyyyy dark..




EmziixBo0o said:


> my eyes are the only thing i like aboutmyself lmao

Same :wacko:


----------



## Jas029

Also.. A while back everyone was talking about Riley's weight.. Yeah he was small but he's already gained over an ounce (and they always lose weight after they're born)
6lb 11oz is definitely tiny compared to your what..8-9lb babies you girls had? :haha:

I was 7lb even though and I was 3 days over-due!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> sophie ellie u dialated yet?

I'm not sure babe :shrug:
Last time I knew I was 1cm but not been checked since
then because my due date was so close.

_______________________________________________

Hmm... on the eyes subject, mine were grey when I was born &
I've now got really green eyes :shrug:
I was also 2 weeks early and weighed 7lb4!

________________________________________________ 


:happydance: *DUE DATE TODAY!!! *:happydance:

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4988202fltt.gif

x


----------



## aiimee12345

hope summer comes soon babe!!!... bet shes comfy in there tho hehe!! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Happy due date Sophie!!*

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Lets hope she is right on time and comes today Sophie! :D


----------



## Charlotte23

Hehe. Its my birthday today, and hopefully it will be your little ones too :D xox


----------



## annawrigley

pinkribbon said:


> I know I'm probably late joining this thread but I've been reading through and feel less alone. OH and I broke up this week, he isn't at all bothered about the break up and I'm pretty convinced it's because he has someone else on the go. He's lied to my face, saying he deleted facebook - he hasn't... he also has lied about texting girls, he's had them saved under guys' names. SLY. I've done nothing but cry all week. I'm determined to talk to him and find out the truth but god knows where he is.
> x x x

welcome :hi: sorry to hear about him :grr: he sounds like a loser (and btw my ex used to do the saving numbers under guys names thing too! NOT COOL! lol)
xxx

Happy due date Sophie!
:dust:​


----------



## pinkribbon

annawrigley said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm probably late joining this thread but I've been reading through and feel less alone. OH and I broke up this week, he isn't at all bothered about the break up and I'm pretty convinced it's because he has someone else on the go. He's lied to my face, saying he deleted facebook - he hasn't... he also has lied about texting girls, he's had them saved under guys' names. SLY. I've done nothing but cry all week. I'm determined to talk to him and find out the truth but god knows where he is.
> x x x
> 
> welcome :hi: sorry to hear about him :grr: he sounds like a loser (and btw my ex used to do the saving numbers under guys names thing too! NOT COOL! lol)
> xxx
> 
> Happy due date Sophie!
> :dust:​Click to expand...

We've talked since then and he said he only got facebook back to sell his PS2. I don't even know what to believe anymore.... :nope: x x


----------



## trashit

come on Summer-Brooke, any sign yet??
I have NO idea about being dilated, they never check me, it does my head in that im not seeing anyone til next friday :(
Hoping he'll have come by then, dont want an overdue bubs!!
The cat makes me sick. When it snows it wont go outside so it shits in the bathroom sink, you walk in and the smell, omg its almost as bad as a crematorium! Its proper rank! Im quite worried about breathing in the fumes off it, cos i know cat shits dangerous. I dont clear it up, i leave that to someone else lol. Apparently most of us will have been exposed to it before pregnancy anyway and so were safe. I remember panicking cos id cleaned the litter tray out before i found out lol!
Anyhoo enough about cat shit!
I read theres an eye debate going on?! I was born with blue eyes like pretty much every baby, i had blue til i was about two then they turned green xD i weighed 9pounds7oz and was ten days overdue! I also came out and didnt cry, one bit, i just laid there and rolled my eyes around a bit then went back to sleep lol! I slept through from being about 6 weeks old and was on solid food from 3 months lol. so basically i was greedy and fat and lazy! Haha.


----------



## JoJo16

trashit said:


> come on Summer-Brooke, any sign yet??
> I have NO idea about being dilated, they never check me, it does my head in that im not seeing anyone til next friday :(
> Hoping he'll have come by then, dont want an overdue bubs!!
> The cat makes me sick. When it snows it wont go outside so it shits in the bathroom sink, you walk in and the smell, omg its almost as bad as a crematorium! Its proper rank! Im quite worried about breathing in the fumes off it, cos i know cat shits dangerous. I dont clear it up, i leave that to someone else lol. Apparently most of us will have been exposed to it before pregnancy anyway and so were safe. I remember panicking cos id cleaned the litter tray out before i found out lol!
> Anyhoo enough about cat shit!
> I read theres an eye debate going on?! I was born with blue eyes like pretty much every baby, i had blue til i was about two then they turned green xD i weighed 9pounds7oz and was ten days overdue! I also came out and didnt cry, one bit, i just laid there and rolled my eyes around a bit then went back to sleep lol! I slept through from being about 6 weeks old and was on solid food from 3 months lol. so basically i was greedy and fat and lazy! Haha.

i have a cat that pisses everywhere!! theres litter trays everywhere and this morning she decided to piss on the work top she actually jumped onto of the litter tray to get on the work tp!! thats sick init!!! 

i wasnt breathing wen i was born either and i had to be rushed off so it obviously runs in the family and alice hough she had to be like her mummy lol. xx


----------



## trashit

ewwwww whys she do that?? Thats really wrong... Cats piss and shit is the worst smelling as well!!

aww i didnt mean i wasnt breathing lol i just wouldnt cry, i wanted to sleep, i just looked at everyone a bit then thought ahh this world business isnt too bad, mmm sleep?! Hahahaha. 
I dont know what ill do if Audie comes out and needs recusitation, eastenders shit me up last nite, and one born every minute! Id be so panicking! Im terrible, i sit gawping at them heartbeat monitors saying 'whys it going up?!' 'now its dipping, whats wrong?!' haha im so paranoid!


----------



## JoJo16

i am soooooooo annoyed with fob!!! i put pics of alice on my facebook and hes not on my friends list and he has managed to take my photos and put them on his how the fuck has he done this!!! he has no right he has seen her 3 times and hasnt in like 4 weeks :( its really bothered me !! so i reported him lol i no is petty bu made me feel beter and they will either delete his account or take my phoos off. hopefully!! :( x


----------



## KiKiB

Hi There =)

Thought I'd write on here for advice, as my sister said it may help!
I'm 18...19 in June and I'm 6 weeks pregnant. My boyfriend is almost 23 and runs a takeaway for his parents at which he doesn't get the best wage...and I keep pestering him as he needs to leave soon to think of his own career. 

I work for my sister at the moment, as an Admin Assistant for her business (which has only just started up)...however I keep applying for other Admin Jobs within the Public Sector as I'd like to build up a career within the Police Force, Prison Services, Probation Services or Fire Services (to which will be easier if I start from the bottom and work my way up). 

Well...I just don't know what to do! =( Me and my boyfriend aren't in the best financial situation at the moment and will need to gain benefits etc in order to get by if I go ahead with the pregnancy, and my sister and friends fear that I'll end up throwing my life away and turning into a stay at home council house mum with no career (with so much potential)...and so they advise me to get an abortion. The only problem is I've never believed in abortions since I can remember, and although it may be the most beneficial choice for me (not emotionally of course) I just don't know if I could go through with it!

(Also my mum is disabled and lives 300 miles away, My boyfriends parents run a full-time business...and my dad is 60 next year so I don't quite think they'd be the best grandparents for helping out!)

Whats it like being a younger mum? Do you live everyday only scraping to get by? And is it possible to still have a life and gain a career? 

Thanks for listening...hope you can help! =)


----------



## Abblebubba

JoJo, my ex's mum does this it drives me fucking mad!
You have to change your privacy settings on facebook otherwise people who arent on your friends list can still read your wall and click on your photos :growlmad:


----------



## KiKiB

Hi There =)

Thought I'd write on here for advice, as my sister said it may help!
I'm 18...19 in June and I'm 6 weeks pregnant. My boyfriend is almost 23 and runs a takeaway for his parents at which he doesn't get the best wage...and I keep pestering him as he needs to leave soon to think of his own career. 

I work for my sister at the moment, as an Admin Assistant for her business (which has only just started up)...however I keep applying for other Admin Jobs within the Public Sector as I'd like to build up a career within the Police Force, Prison Services, Probation Services or Fire Services (to which will be easier if I start from the bottom and work my way up). 

Well...I just don't know what to do! =( Me and my boyfriend aren't in the best financial situation at the moment and will need to gain benefits etc in order to get by if I go ahead with the pregnancy, and my sister and friends fear that I'll end up throwing my life away and turning into a stay at home council house mum with no career (with so much potential)...and so they advise me to get an abortion. The only problem is I've never believed in abortions since I can remember, and although it may be the most beneficial choice for me (not emotionally of course) I just don't know if I could go through with it!

(Also my mum is disabled and lives 300 miles away, My boyfriends parents run a full-time business...and my dad is 60 next year so I don't quite think they'd be the best grandparents for helping out!)

Whats it like being a younger mum? Do you live everyday only scraping to get by? And is it possible to still have a life and gain a career? 

Thanks for listening...hope you can help! =) 

(P.S This is my first time on here, so if I manage to post this in a weird place I do apologise =D...tis confusing!!)


----------



## JoJo16

KiKiB said:


> Hi There =)
> 
> Thought I'd write on here for advice, as my sister said it may help!
> I'm 18...19 in June and I'm 6 weeks pregnant. My boyfriend is almost 23 and runs a takeaway for his parents at which he doesn't get the best wage...and I keep pestering him as he needs to leave soon to think of his own career.
> 
> I work for my sister at the moment, as an Admin Assistant for her business (which has only just started up)...however I keep applying for other Admin Jobs within the Public Sector as I'd like to build up a career within the Police Force, Prison Services, Probation Services or Fire Services (to which will be easier if I start from the bottom and work my way up).
> 
> Well...I just don't know what to do! =( Me and my boyfriend aren't in the best financial situation at the moment and will need to gain benefits etc in order to get by if I go ahead with the pregnancy, and my sister and friends fear that I'll end up throwing my life away and turning into a stay at home council house mum with no career (with so much potential)...and so they advise me to get an abortion. The only problem is I've never believed in abortions since I can remember, and although it may be the most beneficial choice for me (not emotionally of course) I just don't know if I could go through with it!
> 
> (Also my mum is disabled and lives 300 miles away, My boyfriends parents run a full-time business...and my dad is 60 next year so I don't quite think they'd be the best grandparents for helping out!)
> 
> Whats it like being a younger mum? Do you live everyday only scraping to get by? And is it possible to still have a life and gain a career?
> 
> Thanks for listening...hope you can help! =)

baby and bump dont support abortions. you should make a new thread so more people will read it because one this is just a single teens thread and two we dont want this thread to be locked because abortions have been discussed. make a new thread and il reply on there. xx


----------



## KiKiB

Sorry =S I dont know how I keep posting it to you ahhhh!


----------



## JoJo16

go on the teen sectoin where you found this thread and say post new thread and you will start a new one hun x


----------



## JoJo16

Abblebubba said:


> JoJo, my ex's mum does this it drives me fucking mad!
> You have to change your privacy settings on facebook otherwise people who arent on your friends list can still read your wall and click on your photos :growlmad:

it was set so only my friends can see and i just found out it was his sis who was obviously taken them off for him :(. i really upset me seeing it on his page!! well his account has been disabled anyway hahaha lol


----------



## KiKiB

Hey =) just posted it as a new thread, just waiting for peoples advice now!! Thanks =) x


----------



## Abblebubba

JoJo16 said:


> Abblebubba said:
> 
> 
> JoJo, my ex's mum does this it drives me fucking mad!
> You have to change your privacy settings on facebook otherwise people who arent on your friends list can still read your wall and click on your photos :growlmad:
> 
> it was set so only my friends can see and i just found out it was his sis who was obviously taken them off for him :(. i really upset me seeing it on his page!! well his account has been disabled anyway hahaha lolClick to expand...

Ow i know believe!
i got sooo annoyed i was like that is my baby and my pictures and i dont even know what kind of weirdos you have on your facebook!
Could be all sorts of freaks loooking at my LOs photos! :growlmad:
I just think its reeeally rude to not ask a mummys permission? or is that just me :shrug:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

This little girl still isn't budging!!! :growlmad: x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:dust: come on summer brooke! :dust:

so me n kie are officially over..
i cant bring myself to change my relationship status on facebook.. i wanted him here for me :( i need him to be here for me.. how am i suposed 2 cope with suffering from depression and everythink on my own :( hes acting so heartless! says we should just be friends.. i never ever felt more allown!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Oh babe :hugs:
Why's it all crashed down again?
Thought you 2 were making it work?? :hugs:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

so did i, he finished it day before my birthday..
i dont think he knows what he wants but i needed him to be here for me im goin thru a hard enough time as it is..

:(
i just really dony know what to do.. i cant believe ive just changed my relationship status


----------



## Abblebubba

Come on baaaaby! summer-brooke cant wait to meet you, hope she budges soon honey. :happydance:
:hugs: Emzi, im so sory to hear that, i just got over my six year relationship being over im here if you fancy a chat.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

how come u both broke up?


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:hugs:
Babe, I believe that everything happens for a reason.
Perhaps having some time alone will make it better for you?
Have you told your real life mates about how your feeling
depressed? Maybe they'll be able to help keep you occupied
and less likely to think about everything thats bringing you
down?

If you and Kie were meant to be, then you will be! Like everyone
usually explains on here - men deal with a unfamiliar event different
to us women. Knowing he's gonna be a dad is surely scary!!
When he's got his head around things and figured out what he wants
then I know he'll come running back to you and princess. :hugs:

Try not to read into changing your fb status as being a bad thing too
much. You might have it changed back alot sooner than you think.

Plus, its always good to try keep happy and stress free for LO's sake.
She needs a happy, smiley mommy!! :hugs:

Your brilliant babe & alot stronger than you realise.

Ly x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> :hugs:
> Babe, I believe that everything happens for a reason.
> Perhaps having some time alone will make it better for you?
> Have you told your real life mates about how your feeling
> depressed? Maybe they'll be able to help keep you occupied
> and less likely to think about everything thats bringing you
> down?
> 
> If you and Kie were meant to be, then you will be! Like everyone
> usually explains on here - men deal with a unfamiliar event different
> to us women. Knowing he's gonna be a dad is surely scary!!
> When he's got his head around things and figured out what he wants
> then I know he'll come running back to you and princess. :hugs:
> 
> Try not to read into changing your fb status as being a bad thing too
> much. You might have it changed back alot sooner than you think.
> 
> Plus, its always good to try keep happy and stress free for LO's sake.
> She needs a happy, smiley mommy!! :hugs:
> 
> Your brilliant babe & alot stronger than you realise.
> 
> Ly x

Maybe, but i said 2 him i dont think i can get back with him..
ive asked him if we can talk the weekend.. he said i duno what im duin yet.. and i said why u going out? he said no.. i said so why cant u talk to me then
and he was like i might be going waynes yet i dont know..
ive told a few..

some of them are just like arr its just your hormones.. nobody actually understands tho.. i wish somebody had already been through it 
thank u soph

i hope i can do this i really do xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

You can do it babe :hugs:
Your LO will give you all the strength you need to pull through.

I think when you talk to him about it all then you'll feel better,
mainly because you'll know exactly where you stand.
It is hard when breaking up from someone you love, especially
when it makes you feel really lost and broken inside but you've
just gotta keep yourself as occupied as you can. The most 
important thing in all this is LO babe. Sorry to sound harsh but
as long as he's gonna be there for princess - thats the main
thing. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mummy.To.Be said:


> You can do it babe :hugs:
> Your LO will give you all the strength you need to pull through.
> 
> I think when you talk to him about it all then you'll feel better,
> mainly because you'll know exactly where you stand.
> It is hard when breaking up from someone you love, especially
> when it makes you feel really lost and broken inside but you've
> just gotta keep yourself as occupied as you can. The most
> important thing in all this is LO babe. Sorry to sound harsh but
> as long as he's gonna be there for princess - thats the main
> thing. :hugs:
> 
> xxx

i know, he thinks hes able to have her overnight! i said i dont think so :\
i just want to talk things through so there not left feeling so rough? if u know what i mean xx


----------



## Abblebubba

EmziixBo0o said:


> how come u both broke up?

We broke up because although my OH is eighteen he had his prioritys wrong and was being very immmature, he would rather go out and play stupid games at the games workshop after work than come home to me and Tyler-Jay.
and then he started taking this girl from work home and addmitted he wanted to go to her house to sleep with he but he took me to the house too! :growlmad:
He was just useless he hadnt bothered with Tyler-Jay the first six months of his life, he only started bothering when he realized what he had so good had gone.
I wanted to marry him, i loved him for six years of my life.
But as the saying goes, ''they dont know what they got until its gone'' 
:hugs:, He may realize what hes lost sweetheart be strong x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Yeah babe I know what you mean. :hugs:
Keep us all updated on how the chat goes and things :)

FX'd you feel better soon!

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Maybe he will realise, never know :\ he just needs space but i cant just do all this + the get back with him!
doubt he will even talk to me on saturday, thats what annoys me.. im carrying his child he could atleast talk things through with me so we can at least try and be friends!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Men are a different species to us sometimes I think :haha:
They seem to have a "child-like" button they can switch on
and off as they feel like it! :nope:
Have you tried getting him to write an email or text to say
how he feels? Then he hasn't gotta speak about it verbally
and get stuck for words?

xXx


----------



## Abblebubba

I hope he chats to you and sorts this out for your LOs sake, maybe saturday is just too soon? :shrug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Kie doesnt do texting :\
hes so useless!

:(
maybe saturday is too sooon :| ill just try talk to him later about when i can sit and talk to him


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Good idea babe :thumbup:
Best of luck! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Abblebubba

Good luck hun, 
hopefully he will realize what he need was you and LO 
:hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

definitely agree they seem to have a child-like button that seems to be on more than off lol. 
good luck hope everything goes ok.


----------



## JoJo16

i hope summer-brooke comes for you soon hun and isnt too over due! i hated he waiting too lol. its not gona be long now whatever :D

emzii i hope you sort things out soon dont worry about being on your own though it sure is difficult but its so rewarding aswell. you can do it and you will be a great mum. 

abblebubba sorry i dont no your name even if he did ask me i still wouldnt have been happy about it lol. maybe im just selfish cus i want her all for myself and hes done nothing!! xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

thank u xxx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> :dust: come on summer brooke! :dust:
> 
> so me n kie are officially over..
> i cant bring myself to change my relationship status on facebook.. i wanted him here for me :( i need him to be here for me.. how am i suposed 2 cope with suffering from depression and everythink on my own :( hes acting so heartless! says we should just be friends.. i never ever felt more allown!

i know everyone is different but your situation sounds pretty similar to mine so i'll tell you what helped for me :flower:
im 99% sure it was gareth that made me depressed, and it sounds like it was kieran that made you :nope: lets be honest neither of them treated us well but we just told ourselves thats all we deserved (which is not true! you deserve so much better! :D) because thats how they made us think.
honestly dumping me was the best thing gareth ever did for me (apart from giving me my baby :winkwink:), i knew if i let myself think about it too much id fall apart so i just tried not to think about it, kept myself busy with seeing friends and stuff and after like a couple of days i was sooo much happier. it seriously makes such a massive difference, and i realised im free now! lol. also if you can try not to speak to him or see him for a while (except for saturday if you still want to do that! :)), it will really help you to get over him and realise you dont need him, i know its hard wondering what hes doing all the time, i used to drive myself crazy wondering that. but after a while you stop caring :shrug: and it will probably make it much easier when you do see each other again!
me and gareth didnt hardly see each other for a couple of months but now we're perfectly fine, we're both over each other and know we'll never get back together but we're getting along and we can see each other regularly without it being awkward or hurting either of us. which is how it should be for your princess's sake :hugs:

take no notice of me rambling on lol, just it seems you were in a pretty similar place to what i was and just to let you know it gets easier! :happydance: keep strong xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Sounds good advice to me! :thumbup: ^^^^^^^^^

&& Omg Anna, look at your bump now!!
Gorgeous! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> :dust: come on summer brooke! :dust:
> 
> so me n kie are officially over..
> i cant bring myself to change my relationship status on facebook.. i wanted him here for me :( i need him to be here for me.. how am i suposed 2 cope with suffering from depression and everythink on my own :( hes acting so heartless! says we should just be friends.. i never ever felt more allown!
> 
> i know everyone is different but your situation sounds pretty similar to mine so i'll tell you what helped for me :flower:
> im 99% sure it was gareth that made me depressed, and it sounds like it was kieran that made you :nope: lets be honest neither of them treated us well but we just told ourselves thats all we deserved (which is not true! you deserve so much better! :D) because thats how they made us think.
> honestly dumping me was the best thing gareth ever did for me (apart from giving me my baby :winkwink:), i knew if i let myself think about it too much id fall apart so i just tried not to think about it, kept myself busy with seeing friends and stuff and after like a couple of days i was sooo much happier. it seriously makes such a massive difference, and i realised im free now! lol. also if you can try not to speak to him or see him for a while (except for saturday if you still want to do that! :)), it will really help you to get over him and realise you dont need him, i know its hard wondering what hes doing all the time, i used to drive myself crazy wondering that. but after a while you stop caring :shrug: and it will probably make it much easier when you do see each other again!
> me and gareth didnt hardly see each other for a couple of months but now we're perfectly fine, we're both over each other and know we'll never get back together but we're getting along and we can see each other regularly without it being awkward or hurting either of us. which is how it should be for your princess's sake :hugs:
> 
> take no notice of me rambling on lol, just it seems you were in a pretty similar place to what i was and just to let you know it gets easier! :happydance: keep strong xxxClick to expand...

Thanks huni..
i feel better this morning.. yesterday i was crying my eyes out.. but today im getting on with it..
ino he only finished with me friday/saturday.. but this lad took me the casino lastnight, cus id never been to one.. hes lovely! know him thru my friends.. but it got me out the house + i apreshiated that..
he said i best go out with them saturday night or he will be gutted, so im gunna go.. i think kieran and his mates are going the same place tho, but its pritty huge so FX i dont see them.. its sinkin in now.. i feel like i proberbly never did love him but i dont know is thats just how im feeling right now :\
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

aww you should def go out on saturday with them :happydance: hope you have fun xx


----------



## JoJo16

aww anna your bump is soo perfect!!! jelous!!! :( lol xxxxx


----------



## pinkribbon

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> :dust: come on summer brooke! :dust:
> 
> so me n kie are officially over..
> i cant bring myself to change my relationship status on facebook.. i wanted him here for me :( i need him to be here for me.. how am i suposed 2 cope with suffering from depression and everythink on my own :( hes acting so heartless! says we should just be friends.. i never ever felt more allown!
> 
> i know everyone is different but your situation sounds pretty similar to mine so i'll tell you what helped for me :flower:
> im 99% sure it was gareth that made me depressed, and it sounds like it was kieran that made you :nope: lets be honest neither of them treated us well but we just told ourselves thats all we deserved (which is not true! you deserve so much better! :D) because thats how they made us think.
> honestly dumping me was the best thing gareth ever did for me (apart from giving me my baby :winkwink:), i knew if i let myself think about it too much id fall apart so i just tried not to think about it, kept myself busy with seeing friends and stuff and after like a couple of days i was sooo much happier. it seriously makes such a massive difference, and i realised im free now! lol. also if you can try not to speak to him or see him for a while (except for saturday if you still want to do that! :)), it will really help you to get over him and realise you dont need him, i know its hard wondering what hes doing all the time, i used to drive myself crazy wondering that. but after a while you stop caring :shrug: and it will probably make it much easier when you do see each other again!
> me and gareth didnt hardly see each other for a couple of months but now we're perfectly fine, we're both over each other and know we'll never get back together but we're getting along and we can see each other regularly without it being awkward or hurting either of us. which is how it should be for your princess's sake :hugs:
> 
> take no notice of me rambling on lol, just it seems you were in a pretty similar place to what i was and just to let you know it gets easier! :happydance: keep strong xxxClick to expand...

I read this and it felt like you were talking to me. You made a lot of fair points there. I've been to-ing and fro-ing about whether to stay or leave my OH and this has really got to me in a good way. Just wanted to say thankyou. x x :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

no problem, really glad it helped :hugs: xx


----------



## Abblebubba

JoJo, my name is Abbey-Leighh :)
I didnt really want him having any pictures ever of my baby! i just never want him to have anything to show any of his family or friends because Tyler-jay is MY baby, ive been here for him every minute! so no not selfish at all. :shrug:
Emzi how are you today? things looking up by the sounds of it hun.
Anna! your bump is beautiful hun. 
Im sorry if any of you think ive just jumped into this thread its just, i dont feel like any one really likes me or i 'fit in' anywhere on this forum. :cry:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ive felt happier today!
waiting to go bowling now :D
then im babysittin my sister tomorrow.. but going town in the day.. then saturday my friends going to come over wer spend the day pampering ourselfs lmao ready for the night.. so tryin to keep buzy!
was at my friends earlier. ive thought about him and looked at his facebook page, but im thinking to myself just give him space just get over him ur better off without! cus i am.. im 2 young for his shit and its stressing me out completly!


----------



## annawrigley

Abblebubba said:


> Anna! your bump is beautiful hun.
> Im sorry if any of you think ive just jumped into this thread its just, i dont feel like any one really likes me or i 'fit in' anywhere on this forum. :cry:

thank you babe :hugs:
of course you do! post as much as you like you silly thing :D xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Thank you, i know it sounds silly, but i just feel on the outside of every thread and group on here hmpf! :nope:
Think im having an off day, you girls are very welcoming thank you! :hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Abblebubba said:


> Thank you, i know it sounds silly, but i just feel on the outside of every thread and group on here hmpf! :nope:
> Think im having an off day, you girls are very welcoming thank you! :hugs:

 i know what you mean it can be really difficult getting involved in conversations especially when everyones already friends but everyones really nice about getting involved.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh you girlies are daft!
The thread wouldnt seem right without your posts! :)

** :hugs: Hugs all round! :hugs: **

_____________________________________________________


https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5007310fltt.gif

:nope:
Get a move on little lady!!

xXx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

EmziixBo0o said:


> ive felt happier today!
> waiting to go bowling now :D
> then im babysittin my sister tomorrow.. but going town in the day.. then saturday my friends going to come over wer spend the day pampering ourselfs lmao ready for the night.. so tryin to keep buzy!
> was at my friends earlier. ive thought about him and looked at his facebook page, but im thinking to myself just give him space just get over him ur better off without! cus i am.. im 2 young for his shit and its stressing me out completly!

:hugs: :thumbup:
Good for you babe!! :)
Glad your feeling better.

xXx


----------



## savingme

This is 'Angielove' had to get a new account. :(
Back tho :)


----------



## 05wilkesm

Angie are you a STM too? Im not like chatting you up or anything like that :haha: im just wondering :)
Nice to have you back btw :thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Where is summer-brooke sophie !!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Where is summer-brooke sophie !!

lol thats what we all want to know!


----------



## trashit

savingme said:


> This is 'Angielove' had to get a new account. :(
> Back tho :)


she's down as "inactive" im guessing the scarrry mods blocked her account and now she's tried making a new one thats blocked too...
i wonder what she did :shrug:

moved back to mine today guys :D
it feels fabulous! Ive had a BATH! the best thing in the world!!!!! (my nanna only has a shower and its freeeezing!!) im not paranoid about the dog, about making noises i shouldnt, its freaking greeeaat!! And i can clean as much as i want :happydance: cos i have this serious thing going on that i feel everything is germy and disgusting and needs scrubbing :dohh: 

hows everyone doing? 
x


----------



## trashit

(im taking advantage of being able to quote and stuff now, i have my computer at long last woohooooo!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww glad your back at your now. must be so nice to be back in your own space. just need audie to come now.


----------



## trashit

I guess i should take advantage of my own space, he'll be here before we know it and i wont be able to just have a bath when i please :lol: i'll have to make the most of the peace and quiet!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nice new bump pic ellie.


----------



## trashit

thankyou! And Quintin is looking positively adorable as usual on your latest picca! :D x


----------



## GermanGirl

I am a newbie!

19 years old!
Pregnant with a little baby boy!
Due Date is 21th July 2010 !!!
And Father of him left me in 7. Week of pregnant.


----------



## trashit

firstly, congratulations on your baby boy! 
secondly, sorry FOB left you :( 
And thirdly :hi: !! I'm Ellie!! xx


----------



## GermanGirl

Hey Ellie :)
Thank you for your welcome :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

GermanGirl said:


> I am a newbie!
> 
> 19 years old!
> Pregnant with a little baby boy!
> Due Date is 21th July 2010 !!!
> And Father of him left me in 7. Week of pregnant.

Hi welcome to BnB!
I'm Kirsty and I'm 19 too.
Congrats on your pregnancy, sorry to hear about FOB.
This is a great site to be on everyone will make you feel very welcome.


----------



## GermanGirl

Thank you Kirsty90 :)
Oh don't worry... I start to accept that my baby boy won't have a real father...
it's sad...but maybe my exboyfriend will change his mind...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> thankyou! And Quintin is looking positively adorable as usual on your latest picca! :D x

thanks you :cloud9: can't wait to see pics of your LO


----------



## trashit

i hope he does change his mind hun!
Aww i cant wait to see him, i just wish he'd hurry his little bottom up!!


----------



## JoJo16

GermanGirl said:


> I am a newbie!
> 
> 19 years old!
> Pregnant with a little baby boy!
> Due Date is 21th July 2010 !!!
> And Father of him left me in 7. Week of pregnant.

hey im sophie welcome to bnb and stm :D 
i had a lil girl, alice, on 3rd jan :D
xxx


----------



## Jas029

It's so weird thinking that I'm not a single mom-to-be.. Now I'm just a single mom! 

On that topic.. I'm really starting to get sick of FOB he came and saw me (well, Riley) every day when I was in the hospital and I haven't heard from him once since Riley came home (which was wed evening) He has my moms cell number he could text any time but nope..
Which frankly I don't mind at all.. I actually enjoy it because I don't see him as a father figure towards Riley at all nor do I want to..

My cousin, Kayla keeps telling me about how her mom works with alot of girls that know FOB and how he goes around on alot of girls and his best friend is apparently like inlove with him.. Which I remember back when I was "with" him she texted him CONSTANTLY so I'm honestly not surprised.. 
She said he's also going around still acting like I'm going to run back into his arms any moment.. 
I hope to god Riley NEVER calls him daddy.. The closest father figure he has is his grandpa which he absolutely loves already and it's so cute when he's crying my dad will be like yelling back at him(not mean like) and he shuts right up and just stares at my dad :rofl:
But he's the only male voice he heard alot in the womb and so he knows his voice already and it's so cute watching them together because my dad always has alot of fun with babies :haha:

On the other hand.. according to my cousin who I can't exactly trust on this stuff because she doesn't like him at all and I wouldn't be surprised if she made up stuff or over-exaggerated stuff about him but she's like "He's not even manwhore material and yet he's one!!"
My mom says it's not fair to him or Riley to not have him in Riley's life.. Which I understand but my father is much more of a father figure to Riley then FOB is.. I hope he stays out of contact and never comes see him.. I regret putting him on the BC but I would of been in a huge conflict with everyone if I didn't..
His dads stepping up and buying a swing for us(who was completely PO throughout my whole pregnancy about the whole situation and still is trying to get his head around it) and his grandma(who is an absolute sweetheart and LOVES Riley) has our address and wants to come out and visit him and stuff.. which I don't mind at all because she seems like a wonderful lady but I just want FOB to stay the hell away :growlmad:


Sorry.. complete rant there..
Just everything my cousins been telling me true or not completely pisses me off and I don't want him anywhere near Riley or me.. Especially Riley.


----------



## Jas029

GermanGirl said:


> Thank you Kirsty90 :)
> Oh don't worry... I start to accept that my baby boy won't have a real father...
> it's sad...but maybe my exboyfriend will change his mind...

:wave: Welcome!
I'm 3-Wait..This is the first time posting this since I had my son :haha: (I'd be 40+3 anyway)
I'm Jasmine with a brand new baby boy born on the 18th :happydance:
FOB and I aren't together due to my decision of the fact I just want to stab him.. :roll:

There's still plenty of time for him to come around.. Just don't have your hopes up.


----------



## GermanGirl

Jas029 said:


> GermanGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kirsty90 :)
> Oh don't worry... I start to accept that my baby boy won't have a real father...
> it's sad...but maybe my exboyfriend will change his mind...
> 
> :wave: Welcome!
> I'm 3-Wait..This is the first time posting this since I had my son :haha: (I'd be 40+3 anyway)
> I'm Jasmine with a brand new baby boy born on the 18th :happydance:
> FOB and I aren't together due to my decision of the fact I just want to stab him.. :roll:
> 
> There's still plenty of time for him to come around.. Just don't have your hopes up.Click to expand...

Yes...you'right!

Congratulations for you baby girl :)


----------



## trashit

aww Jas :hugs: 
I don't think its unfair to not have fob in Riley's life if he's not going to do Riley any good, does that make sense? Like fob isnt going to be in Audie's life because he isnt responsible or mature enough to even look after a pet rat, so ive had to keep him out (although he hasnt bothered to contact since he scarpered apart from the time he told me to fuck off when i was asking what about your son? so i dont think he cares anyway) It wont be easy for Riley not knowing his daddy, but he'll have double the love from you and your family so it wont be all bad :) I hope fob does step up and become a man but if not, you and Riley will be just fine on your own :hugs: xx


----------



## GermanGirl

one question for the mother where the baby is still arrived.
Do you have any problems with the father?! 
cause of the rights?! or for seeing?!


----------



## trashit

GermanGirl said:


> one question for the mother where the baby is still arrived.
> Do you have any problems with the father?!
> cause of the rights?! or for seeing?!

is this to Jas or me? xx


----------



## GermanGirl

for them who still has their babys...

but maybe for you too...
have you talked with the father of the baby because of seeing baby?


----------



## GermanGirl

for them who still has their babys...

but maybe for you too...
have you talked with the father of the baby because of seeing baby?

sorry for my english ^^ :blush:


----------



## trashit

its ok, dont apologise :) 
Basically the father left me when i was seven months pregnant and hasnt really been in contact since. He did me the biggest favour ever though, he wasn't responsible or mature enough to look after himself let alone a baby (even though he was 28 years old!) When i asked if he wanted to be in Audie's life he told me to "fuck off" and i havent heard from him since, so who knows :shrug: He isn't going on the birth certificate though and he is not going to suddenly pop back up when he feels like it. As far as im concerned he was nothing but a sperm doner :) xx


----------



## GermanGirl

oh wooooow!
And what the parents of him think of your situation?

Boys....:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: hope my Baby won't be like he!


----------



## trashit

well he's 28 so his parents dont really have a say in anything he does, his dad never cared about the baby anyway he didnt ring once throught the entire pregnancy, his mum and me never got along, she actually gave me a panic attack once, she rang a couple of weeks ago to ask if she could send a present but ive told her no thankyou :) 
I hope Audie is nothing like his dad! xx


----------



## GermanGirl

oh gott...

how can be people like them 

I'm always so sorry for babys who have those fathers -.- really!!!!


----------



## Jas029

So I overheard my dad tell my grandma that FOB was getting a cold so that would explain why I haven't heard from him.. 
He didn't seem sick to me but I paid no attention to him last time I saw him anyway so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Everyone having FOB issues again?? :nope: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## trashit

i'm not, i blissfully haven't heard from him in 2 months :happydance: doesn't look like i will ever again, so thats awesome!! I hope everyones ok! x


----------



## ~RedLily~

im not atm but im sure that wont last. i shouldnt complain he hasnt done anything wrong technically but does drive me mad just thinking about him.
sophie was so excited when you hadnt come online (sounds bad lol) thought you must have had summer-brooke. she sounds like she's going to be a stubborn little maddam lol.


----------



## trashit

she sure likes it in there!!


----------



## annawrigley

GermanGirl said:


> I am a newbie!
> 
> 19 years old!
> Pregnant with a little baby boy!
> Due Date is 21th July 2010 !!!
> And Father of him left me in 7. Week of pregnant.

hey, welcome! im anna :D xx



GermanGirl said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GermanGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kirsty90 :)
> Oh don't worry... I start to accept that my baby boy won't have a real father...
> it's sad...but maybe my exboyfriend will change his mind...
> 
> :wave: Welcome!
> I'm 3-Wait..This is the first time posting this since I had my son :haha: (I'd be 40+3 anyway)
> I'm Jasmine with a brand new baby boy born on the 18th :happydance:
> FOB and I aren't together due to my decision of the fact I just want to stab him.. :roll:
> 
> There's still plenty of time for him to come around.. Just don't have your hopes up.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...you'right!
> 
> Congratulations for you baby *girl* :)Click to expand...

*boy :haha:


----------



## GermanGirl

wuahhhh
sorry!!!


----------



## Jas029

I didn't bother correcting :haha:

FOB texted my moms cell yesterday asking how everything was going and that he's still sick..

I wish he would stay sick forever so I never see him :twisted:


----------



## ~RedLily~

jas i know how you feel. would be so much simpler if we were left to it lol.

i have to say everyone on the teen section seems so much more mature than the older women. i just read a thread that like always got very heated and they were being so rude a few actually insulted a girl because she was only 18. i think i might start avoiding the other sections soon.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Just proves the whole ". . she's a teen, stupid for getting pregnant. ."
. . blahh blaahhh goes completely out of context!
They know nothing and jump to conclusions before knowing anything. :grr:

Comes to something when the teen is more mature and adult-like than the
adults themselves :shrug:

Can anyone say prejudice & discrimation?! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Excuse my sarcasm and ranting girlies, must be the hormones! :haha:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Well :dust: summer-brooke :dust: cmon babyyyy girl!! :dust:

=]
Hows everybodyyy

soph <3 hope yur okay babes ! she will be here sooooooooon :D this time next week yur be hiolding herr! put it that way :D xxxx


----------



## trashit

i never came on the teen bit really until a couple of months ago, i used to literally live in the trimester forums. They can get quite rude in there. There's a few of them that have popped into our threads from time to time and being very rude. Lets put it this way, you wouldnt want to show off the fact you were a teen in them.

:dust: :dust: :dust: come on Summerr!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe shes still wanting that shared birthday?! Your booked in on the 5th? maybe Audie will come a day overdue? :D one can only hope eyy!! 
:D xx


----------



## trashit

ehhhh if you're only just into third trimester now and your a may mummy then i wonder why june mummies have popped into third tri already? it scared me yesterday, i thought June babies on third tri already?! woooww!


----------



## Maddiee

well its like, if the older women have a problem with teenage mothers and mothers-to-be just don't come into our section. i'm guessing thats why we have our own section in the first place. 
its not like we're blocking up their sections with our pointless threads haha


----------



## trashit

i know!!!! I dont know why they feel the need, i welcome them if they're going to be nice, i mean i go into trimester forums every now and again still but some of them come in just to be catty!


----------



## Maddiee

yeah, theres no need to come in here and just be a bitch. (sorry but its true) 
even though i don't go into the other sections of the site much, i don't think they have as much fun as we do. their threads are serious whereas we just post about random and pointless crap. haha sometimes its serious though


----------



## trashit

i second that about them not having as much fun. plus i feel slightly out of it because the majority of them are married working women, which obviously im not lol


----------



## Maddiee

yeah, they did things in the right order (marriage and THEN kids) i haven't had much to do with them but with ones i have had be rude to me, i think they think they're better then us just simply because they are older. i get that from strangers on the street, i don't need it from strangers on the internet too. lol


----------



## GermanGirl

what are you talking about girls?


----------



## Maddiee

the older women from third tri telling us how much they dislike teen pregnancy


----------



## GermanGirl

why?
is it better to kill ?


----------



## supriseBump_x

Hey girls :) Iv not really came into this thread much but my due date is getting closer by the day and im starting to panic at how im going to be able to cope on my own... I have the support of my mum and my family have been great. 
FOB has been totally useless, has said that he wants to be involved, wants to be a proper dad ect... Im 30 weeks pregnant now and he hasn't done a bloody thing!!! hasnt bought or done anything, not even bothered to get a job!!! :gun: I asked him to make a list of boy names he liked (thought id let him have his say) and he gave a list of the stupidest names like, hitler, rudolf, luke skywalker... And then he said one name that he liked, Shane, and when i said i didnt like it he said 'oh well then' and that was that!! Iv tried to involve him in the pregnancy but he hasnt bothered so im starting to think 'why am i bothering??' :grr:
How involved are yous planning on letting your FOBs be in pregnancy and also after bubs is born? 
Sorry for the rant but i am soooooo mad right now. :hissy:


----------



## trashit

awww hunni :hugs:
My fob doesnt want to, and isnt going to be a part of Audie's life at all. He hasn't had a say in anything. Its up to you but he doesnt really sound mature enough to have a baby?


----------



## supriseBump_x

Hes not!! He's the most immature, annoying guy iv ever met :grr:
I really wish he'd say he doesn't want anything to do with baby... Is that a really harsh? :shrug: I don't see how he can not be there and help out during the pregnancy and then expect to get to be a part in babys life. (hes said he'll be seeing baby everyday and i better get used to him being around.. He's told his girl mates, who i cant stand, that their gonna be auntys... :growlmad: x


----------



## trashit

i'm not going to post a thread on this because its not worth it lol, i just have to rant and i dont have any friends to rant at so you my BnB buddies are going to take the rap im afraid lol...
i have accepted that my "friends" are not really friends at all considering throughout my entire pregnancy i have seen one of them and thats only been a few times (when we used to spend every waking day together. :( ) But i just expected that the one i have seen would be there for me if anyone was going to be.... i feel totally let down by him. When i first moved in with FOB i'd moved cities and he was really peeved that i'd just picked up and left him like that. He spent about three weeks straight living free at our flat until fob just got really hacked off and me and my friend ended up falling out. But he was always there up until then! I was on the phone to him literally all day every day when he wasnt staying over, i made sure he was still a big big part of my life. Now he's got his boyfriend (that he got together with when i was like 12 weeks pregnant) and since then i dont hear from him, ever. He never calls, he never texts, he never messages me. It took me to contact him last month to ask him where the hell he'd been and why he never talked to me anymore for him to feel guilty then come see me. He saw me like four times and i havent spoke to him since.... He just messaged me and didnt even ask how i or the baby were doing, he just ranted on about how he's moving to Brighton with his OH soon and was wondering if i was still going down there (not now im not lol) So i messaged him back totally hormonal about how i feel so let down by him. When all that went on with FOB i needed a friend more than ever, i needed him to come over and let me rant on at him, instead i was left to rant on here... he didn't bother to text to ask how i was or anything. I just feel really really let down by him. What sort of friend is he? Plus at the start of the pregnancy he said i was stupid for keeping him and said something like "well if it all goes wrong take it as a sign" meaning if you have a miscarriage its a sign your not supposed to have a baby at our age.... I know that all that makes it seem like hes not a true friend and i dont need people like that in my life, but we used to have soo much fun together and lived in each others pockets literally, we were so close. Now i feel as though his life is just his boyfriend. Even when we met up he didnt stop going on about him, and was on the phone to either him or one of his other friends like all the time.... I posted a thread before about how i find his OH really controlling which he is if you ask me.... Anyway so thats whats going on :shrug: i just feel really deserted, its awful... xx


----------



## trashit

well if you feel as though him being in LO's life isnt going to do LO any good then you can ask him to stay away.... x


----------



## supriseBump_x

You dont need friends like that. If he was any sort of friend he would be there for you, and by the sounds of it he's been totally useless as a friend. Have you told him how you feel? Maybe he doesnt realise how much u've needed him to be there for you? You always have us to speak to and rant to :haha: xxxx


----------



## trashit

i'm not sure *shrugs* he knows that i'm pregnant, he knows that FOB left me when i was 7 months gone, he knows everything thats gone on between us and yet he still is never around. Its not like i care that he has his new life now or anything, its just sad that i dont even get a mere text anymore, i get nothing.... xx


----------



## aiimee12345

:O ellie he sounds like an idiot!! .id hate it if someone did that to me when there meant to be a friend! but then again now im pregnant i never get asked out! but bet they soon want to come round and see my baby when its born!! and do u think he wil want to come see Audie?xxx


----------



## trashit

probably not lol. He claimed in his message that he was "waiting for the good news and he was gonna rush over to the hospital" but i find that highly doubtful...... xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Happy Due Date Ellie 

Comon Audie!! 

*​


----------



## trashit

THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!

MOVE AUDIE, MOOOOOVEE!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## JoJo16

i hope he comes soon for you hun :D xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Come On Audie :happydance: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Little man needs to budgeeee!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## trashit

they all need to budge!!!!!! lazy happy laid back babas!! xx


----------



## Maddiee

Another night and neither of you have popped yet!! I hate the time difference, i've gotta wait until 11pm here to get your updates haha.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Comon
Summer-brooke
&
Audie

get your little bums out so we can all see your gorgeous piccys! 
xxx*


----------



## adamsgirl212

So this is my first time using any web forum (im not very computer savvy) but i just found out that i am about 4 1/2 weeks pregnant and could really use some insight! I'm 17 (18 in april) and have been with the baby's daddy for 8 months. We are both leaning towards keeping our baby. He is a soon-to-be marine (leaves for bootcamp in 32 days!!) and will starting making money as soon as he gets to bootcamp, about 1500 a month and more as he gets promoted. He owns his house and only has to pay taxes on it. So financially we could comfortably afford a child. However, as he will likely be sent to Afghanistan next year i would be primarily be alone raising the child and im not sure im ready!! adoption is not an option for us so it's down to abortion or keeping it. I don't know what to do and we are both very scared!! any advice????


----------



## Vickie

I'm sure you are very scared and worried. And I know the girls here will be more than happy to talk to you about pregnancy/raising a baby but:

per forum rules and TOS


> While BabyandBump tries to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations.

I'm not closing this thread as it's a very popular thread in this section, but please do remain aware of our policies :)


----------



## adamsgirl212

oops! >.<" 

well seeing as i'm pretty certain we're going to keep it, what should i expect in pregnancy?? 

i'm definitely worried of how my family will react, and whether my boyfriends military career will affect how well i can raise my baby.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Hey, u realise ure posting in the single teen mums thread? if u come out of here and start a new thread in teen pregnancy u will get more responses :) x


----------



## trashit

I think this was done in the knowledge she might get shot down posting a whole thread about it personally...


----------



## supriseBump_x

Maybeee. :shrug: 
Lovin your Dino!! He is awesome! Is it reflecting your mood? xxx


----------



## trashit

for sure!!! i stumbled across him while searching for a little leopard one (so such luck) and thought hey- he feels as i do, we'll have him! Beautiful isn't he? I've called him Granary :) xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Granary... thats.... unusual. Teehehe :) 
I rele like him :) where do u find these wierd and wonderful things? xx


----------



## trashit

google! just google animal blinkies, and i found Granary :) 
Or it may have been photobucket.. one or the other.
yeah i just dreamed someone i knew had a baby called Granary and i was like "Granary, i quite like that" 
:shrug: i dont really like it, but dreams are decieving :rofl: x


----------



## Maddiee

i have no clue what your talking about but off subject...Ellie, every night for the last 3 days i've logged onto BnB hoping to find no recent posts (sorry babe) to find that you have and are online. You just have a stubborn little man in there!


----------



## trashit

stubborn or lazy and laid back, either way he's just like his mumma :lol:
i have tried pretty much everything, even going psycho and persuading him that its much much better out here. Just waiting for my mw to arrive, she's like 20 mins late (always late, can never get in touch with her... so irritating) shes booking a date for my induction i think..... x


----------



## Maddiee

oh how exciting!!! how long do they leave you overdue over there?


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: I love pregnant dreams!! there so wacky! :happydance: xx


----------



## trashit

my dreams are wacky usually but BnB seems to have had a mad influence on them.... I dream about it pretty much every night. I even dreamt that Anna tried killing me once... :rofl:
You have to be 2 weeks over before they act :cry: x


----------



## Maddiee

same here. they leave you 2 weeks unless theres a medical issue :(


----------



## trashit

(which is why, and dont shoot me! but im kinda hoping theres something wrong with me, but only me, not bubs! so then i get him a little earlier ;) )


----------



## Maddiee

yeah, i guess it gets to that point. it must be so frustrating. knowing that he's ready to come but they just cant fast forward the process.


----------



## adamsgirl212

yes i didnt want to start a whole new thread just for me and my concerns. that felt kind of selfish. 

and i needed advice because i am going to be a single teen mom in the sense that the father will be home for 2 weeks at most every 6-8 months. then he will go to afghanistan and be gone for a year so for the most part itll just be me and the baby alone. :( 

its all happening so fast and its quite frightening.


----------



## Wobbles

Maybe the young lady needs some reassurance girls - support? I can understand her feeling single due to circumstances explained.

Just please note the rules one of the team highlighted and if indeed you decide not to continue with your pregnancy we ask you not to discuss so on the forum.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Don't look on it being frightening, think of it as an exciting adventure, :happydance: 
Being a mum, single or not, is difficult but plenty of us teens make it work and do a really great job. Im sure you'll make a wonderful mummy! Have you told your parents? xxx <3

And i wasnt having a go or anything by saying about posting in the single teens thread, I just thought you might get more responses if u posted out in the teen bit as not all the gurlies read whats in the STM :) x


----------



## adamsgirl212

The daddy and i are certainly excited. but very very nervous. i wonder how i am going to make it work all by myself! 

We are breaking the news to my dad tonight. My dad is the most compassionate one in my family, my mom and i do not get along, she doesnt live with us either. and his mother is well...frankly kind of crazy. very loud, opinionated irish mum. haha. 

and no i didnt think anything of it saying to post on teen moms no worries, i just figured i'd get the best advice on going it alone here.


----------



## adamsgirl212

any tips on how to tell my dad? or any insight as to how he might react?


----------



## aiimee12345

aww adams girl :( .... u wil do your best by your baby like all ov us try & do :) its up too u whatever u decide.. yh its going to be hard being a "single" mom but doesnt mean u wont do a good job :D xx


----------



## aiimee12345

wel i thought my dad would go mad... but he really didnt he took it quite wel :D i didnt tell him tho.. x


----------



## adamsgirl212

Though we're frightened our final decision was made last night that we don't have the heart to do anything other than have our baby and raise it as best we can. 

My dad really likes the dad so hopefully he won't go too crazy.

And to make things all the more single for me, he leaves this sunday for combat training for 4 months! EEK!


----------



## aiimee12345

4 months :O ... how far gone are you? bet ur so excited arent ya? xxx


----------



## adamsgirl212

yupp. my uniformed boy is off to who knows where!! 

how far gone as in how many weeks am i? i'm about 5 weeks pregnant we think, haven't been to the doctor yet as we just found out. 

I'm kind of excited yes, but right now since it's so new i'm mostly frightened...feel like of guilty, i know what a blessing a baby is..but i know once i go through telling my family and getting used to the idea i'm going to be very excited.


----------



## aiimee12345

oo 5 weeks.. i found out when i was 4 seems like ages ago lol! its gone slow.. but when i look back and think it was last year then its gone fast lol yea i no what u mean i wasnt as excited until like now cus my dads only known 2weeks so only like everyone has known since then.. so its different now can actually talk about it & stuff x


----------



## supriseBump_x

I told my family as soon as i found out, I was 17 weeks... :haha: I got my mum to ring my dad and tell him :dohh: He asked to speak to me and my mum lied and said i was sleeping :haha: I was soooo scared to speak to him. But he was great, took him a whiley to get his head around it :thumbup: 
Have u booked an appointment with your doctor? xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

hi surprise bump u didnt find out til 17weeks!! lucky you... i feel like its took forever to get here lol!! & i thought my dad would go mad.. but he hasnt suppose there stil time lol x


----------



## adamsgirl212

No i haven't made an appt with my doctor yet. and suprise suprise. i just told my dad about 5 minutes ago. i just kind of went for it. 

He started crying, hugged me and said he'd support me no matter what but that he doesnt think it's the right choice for me to raise a child. He said he's very worried i will have no future and doesnt think i have enough financially or enough maturity to raise a child. He said if i did keep the child I wouldnt get the college experience he always draemed of me having but he was way better than i thought he'd be. 

I just hope when we finally tell him that we've already made a decision that he will accept and support that this is happening and that against all his judgements and worries and warnings that we're indeed having a baby. 

Very worried for the future.


----------



## supriseBump_x

yeaaa i was 17 weeks :blush: I kinda thought i was a whiley before but when i did a test it read 'what i thought' was negitive... My mum asked a few weeks after if i ever did the test and i said 'yea, it was negitive,' she asked me to go get it so i did n she said there was a faint line... :dohh: so did another 1 and the positive line showed up before the other line :haha: I love tht i found out so late, Iv known about the pregnancy for 14 weeks and in another 9 im gonna be a mummy... :happydance: I cant imagine how frustrating it is finding out so early lol xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

aww brave you 4 telling him :D .... & my dad thinks i wont have a future that im just throwing my life away but il be 19 when bumps born!! ... and i can go back to college.. i have already been to college twice tho & didnt like it lol xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lucky u surprise bump so was ur first scan ur 20weeksone? did u not want to find out the sex? and i no i have known 13weeks this wednesday coming lol!! i have known nearly as long as u have and ur ready to have ur bump nearly!!! xx


----------



## adamsgirl212

I hope everything works out >.<"

I can't believe i just told my dad!!! WHAT>?!?!?


----------



## supriseBump_x

Well i didnt know how far gone i was so i just got a scan booked for asap and i was measuring 20 weeks :) Nope i dont want to find out, Im soooo looking forward to baby being placed in my arms and being told its a lil girl/boy. Have/are u finding out? 

Adams girl, well done on telling your dad! And just cause you're having a baby doesn't mean you cant go to college and get a good career, just means it might be put off for a whiley. Plenty of girls here go to college and learn once they've had bubs. Im looking into doing a nail technician course so i can start my own business :) Having a baby doesnt mean your life and dreams have to end xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

:) your brave for telling ur dad i had to get my mom to tell him lol! i dont think i would have been able to tell him i felt like i had let him down... 

& i had to go 4 a scan today cus been having problems i asked but its legs wer together lol! & when u put it like that bout bump being placed in ur arms and not knowing it does make it feel more exciting!! x


----------



## TeenMommy410

Heyyyy, may i join you girls. i could use some friends!!! lol! :)
I'm Kenzie and im 18.. due on april 25th with my little man <3
im single too. FOB doesnt care. at all.


----------



## adamsgirl212

That's good to hear. I definitely want to try and go to college once the little babe is older!

Question to anyone from the US: about how expensive is it a month to raise a baby comfortably??


----------



## adamsgirl212

Hey teenmommy410 congrats :] :]

this forum has been really supportive, i speak as a newbie but i'm sure you're welcome!


You must be so excited you're due soon!


----------



## djt

got a lil question 2 ask hehe if i stoped worke and went 2 college after lo was born wud my benift stop or drop tar ladies x


----------



## TeenMommy410

Yess i ammm excited.
kinda feel left out as a lot of peopleee here are from the UK :haha:


----------



## supriseBump_x

djt said:


> got a lil question 2 ask hehe if i stoped worke and went 2 college after lo was born wud my benift stop or drop tar ladies x

Are u in the UK? Im not sure about your benefit but would get a bursary :) the amount depends on what course u do.
I think i stil got my benefit while i was at college... :shrug: cant remember :haha: xx


----------



## aiimee12345

hi teen mommy not long to go now then!! u excited? xx


----------



## Jas029

TeenMommy410 said:


> Yess i ammm excited.
> kinda feel left out as a lot of peopleee here are from the UK :haha:

Welcome! I'm from the states too so you're not alone :)


----------



## djt

supriseBump_x said:


> djt said:
> 
> 
> got a lil question 2 ask hehe if i stoped worke and went 2 college after lo was born wud my benift stop or drop tar ladies x
> 
> Are u in the UK? Im not sure about your benefit but would get a bursary :) the amount depends on what course u do.
> I think i stil got my benefit while i was at college... :shrug: cant remember :haha: xxClick to expand...

yep am in the uk if i went back it would be to do nursing a think wudnt be uni yet tho am 2 thick 4 that yet ha


----------



## supriseBump_x

Ud need 2 look further into it :) I think u may get income support as well as your bursary... :shrug: as i said, look into it more :) xx


----------



## djt

i shal dooo ano if i dnt go 2 college while am able to i will be stuck in a dead end job


----------



## aiimee12345

i wanna go back to college.. but the year starts in september and i dont have bump til august!! :( and the college i wanna go to has a nursery but they have to be 2 2 go there!! xx


----------



## djt

i wont be goin sep coming as am working ill get some mat leave so il deside when am on that so when i go 2 college lo will be about 14 months old wich is a nice age 2 start nursey a thinkx


----------



## aiimee12345

yea yea.. i used to work at a nursery & i dont think id be able to leave my baby in a nursery from like 6 weeks! id be worrying to much x


----------



## djt

ano me 2 i worked in 1 4 6 months i dont like the ider of it but sometimes you have to but at least i no what 2 look 4 in a nursey


----------



## aiimee12345

yea true lol... but id prob miss them wherever they was & whoever they was with :( xx


----------



## djt

ano just better to no thaat the people that there with are actully doing there job propply and there in a nice envioment


----------



## aiimee12345

yea :D when did u find out ur having a girl :) u excited? x


----------



## djt

erm 2 weeks ago at my 21 week scan. am madeeee up just a waiting game now its hard work beeing preg but the best thing evey i love feeling her kick wich she is doin like mad now ha


----------



## aiimee12345

aww :D when did u first feel her? i keep gettin like a bubbly feeling in my tummy wel below my belly button quite far down! & i went for a scan friday & bump had its legs closd :( xx


----------



## djt

thats probbly her i was 16 weeks wich was quiet early my kicks r strong now wobbles my belly ha i had a scan at 17 weeks an her legs were closed its sods law ha


----------



## aiimee12345

aww... does she keep u awake? and lol they best be open at my next scan lol!! i really want to no what it is!!! x


----------



## djt

yup evey nite starts about now an gets more an more till about 11 12 pm an then she carms down an wakes me up about 2 3 agen i realy hope thats nt her routine ha


----------



## aiimee12345

lol! most babies when ther kicking kick on the night & not so much in the day maybe its to get us ready 4 when there here lol x


----------



## djt

hopefully its wen i finally get cumfy in bed she moves an makes me uncumfy ha


----------



## aiimee12345

hehe! i can never get comfy now except for on my back but we not meant to lie on our backs are we? x


----------



## djt

i dont no ha i am on my back sides upside down anyway haha


----------



## aiimee12345

lol. if i lie on my one side it hurts :(


----------



## djt

it never bothes me untill last nite ended up sleeping on oh chest ha


----------



## aiimee12345

awww :) x


----------



## TeenMommy410

how are you girls doing today? :D
33 weeks today! 
7 more to go D:

Time is going by so slow!


----------



## JoJo16

you guys are already un comfortable! it just gets worse :( i hated nights when i hi like 32 weeks it was effort to even turn over and you jus get comfy and then bubz decided they arnt lol!! alice is in her big cot 2day! first night ever hehe she looks tiny in it!! 

teen mummy you havnt got long left atall it gets so exciting when you hit like 32 33 weeks! hows you pregnancy been so far? xxx


----------



## djt

aam soooo uncumfy now an ended up coming back on this sooo restlesss and now hungry gurrr


----------



## JoJo16

i remember wen i was preg i used to wake up in the middle of the night starving! and as soon as i got up in the morning i had to eat straight away ahaha


----------



## TeenMommy410

JoJo16 said:


> you guys are already un comfortable! it just gets worse :( i hated nights when i hi like 32 weeks it was effort to even turn over and you jus get comfy and then bubz decided they arnt lol!! alice is in her big cot 2day! first night ever hehe she looks tiny in it!!
> 
> teen mummy you havnt got long left atall it gets so exciting when you hit like 32 33 weeks! hows you pregnancy been so far? xxx

Its pretty pretty good! No troubles or anyyything. :happydance:

just getting very uncomfortable. Especially getting comfortable at niiight.


----------



## chatterbox93

Hi, Im new to this and was wondering if I could join you.
I am newly single after FOB left before I found out i was PG.
He was with me for my last pregnancy and I'm really worried about doing this alone??


----------



## TeenMommy410

chatterbox93 said:


> Hi, Im new to this and was wondering if I could join you.
> I am newly single after FOB left before I found out i was PG.
> He was with me for my last pregnancy and I'm really worried about doing this alone??

Yesssss please join! I joined yesterdaay and i love it alreadddy! 
I'm single as well FOB found out i was preggo, and moved out of state. :dohh:


----------



## bsilla

hi im prisilla 19 and i had the same issue the fob and i split before i knew about my bundle of joy and is now mia


----------



## aiimee12345

hi girls :D & 

jojo i already get uncomfy lol!! its horrible.. i feel like im gonna hurt bump if i lie on my side but cant sleep on my back!! xx


----------



## JoJo16

hey everyone who has joined your all very welcome!
aimee is better to sleep on your side than back anyway. i dont no if is just later on in pregnancy bu the pressure on your back can reduce oxygen or something. i used to always wake up and be on my back tho lol! x


----------



## aiimee12345

yea its baby presses on something & makes u dizzy or something... i always used to wake up & be on my stomach but now i cant i put a pillow there so i dont roll over lol x


----------



## JoJo16

i slept on my stomach untill it wasnt possible anymore lol. i used to always be on it before i was preg so the firs time i had to go on my side i was horrible thats why i would always end up on my back lol! now im back on my stomach and i love it :D x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol! i always used to sleep on my stomach but had a scan the other day and got blood by my uterus.. so keep thinkin if i lie on my stomach it wil pop!!! lol xxx


----------



## JoJo16

ooo scary! god i hated being preg i had jus about the worst time ever and the worst birth i could think of. im so glad its all over lol!!! x


----------



## aiimee12345

awww and u got ur gawjus little girl :D she beautiful!!! ... does she wake up a lot & stuff? xx


----------



## TeenMommy410

i hate being pregnant at the momenttt! :( I can't everrr get any sleep at nightt i just want him to get here already!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

isn't it best to sleep on your left side? I think I heard that somewhere ,
don't sleep on your back! when I was in labour, i was hooked up to that thing that gets the babys heart rate, everytime, i went on my back his heart rate would drop :O scary.


----------



## Abblebubba

Is there anyone around to chat to? im hurting so much :cry:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Whats up hun? u sound like u need a :hugs: xxx


----------



## TeenMommy410

Im here! :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

My ex, i just cant get over him, i have a lovely new man in my life who i love soooo much, but i cant just cant let it go. 
My new man and i love him so very much hes such a sweet heart 
Whats wrong with me?
Now my ex says he is going on a date with the girl he cheated on me with before we split 
and im just melted im heartbroken 
im so angry but im so hurt 
& i just feel like i want to never let him see my LO again so hes ashurt as i am 
as hurt as hes left me im damaged gooods i have no self esteem nothing! 
I thought i could do it, i thought i was strong :cry:


----------



## supriseBump_x

When me and my ex split up last year he got with the girl he had cheated on me with, tht reletionship lasted a few months. and once they split my ex started contacting me again... we were getting back together then i found out i was 17 weeks pregnant with someone elses baby... I didn't hear from him for a bit and just recently he's started contacting me again askin about baby n stuff. Im stil hoping maybe in the future we could get back together. He was my first love and i strongly believe u only ever get 1 true love... 

I was going out with someone after me n my ex split (the guy i got pregnant to) and this guy is in love with me, treated me like a princess ect, but i stil had strong feelings for my ex and it wasn't fair on my new bf. 

Is your ex your sons dad? xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Yeah he is, not that hes any good at being classed as a 'daddy'


----------



## supriseBump_x

Hmm thats no good then, i was gonna say that maybe the best way to move on is closure. No contact or anything... But u cant do tht if he's your babys dad :/ x


----------



## JoJo16

aiimee12345 said:


> awww and u got ur gawjus little girl :D she beautiful!!! ... does she wake up a lot & stuff? xx

awww thanks :D shes a good girl now and sleep thru the night the longest she went was last week from 10.30 till 7.30 :) firs few weeks were tough bu its good now :D xxx


----------



## sma1588

AWWW JOJO YOUR BABY GIRL IS SOOOO CUTE, AND BORN ON MY OH'S B DAY!


has anyone talked to anna or seen pics of noah? i know there was a post somewhere but cant find it


----------



## TeenMommy410

Her avatar is a picture of him!! x
and jojo- alice is cute :D


----------



## aiimee12345

hi abblebubba.. when i think bout my ex with someone else i stil get jealous!! suppose its jus normal we did love them at one point... and im sure ur being strong hun xxx


----------



## JoJo16

thanks guys :) shes rather cute  anna is doing great i been speakin to her on fb and noah is such a cutie shes got more pics on her fb x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill let you guys know..
Summer-Brooke is finally here!! :happydance:
(Mummy.to.be's LO if anyone didnt know lol)

Shell prob update more when she comes on dont want to spoil the announcment like weight and stuff lol.. 

xx


----------



## TeenMommy410

Becyboo__x said:


> Ill let you guys know..
> Summer-Brooke is finally here!! :happydance:
> (Mummy.to.be's LO if anyone didnt know lol)
> 
> Shell prob update more when she comes on dont want to spoil the announcment like weight and stuff lol..
> 
> xx

Aw thats great news!!! :) :cloud9:


----------



## futuremommy91

Hooray! I assumed she had her bubs, but it's great to know for sure. CONGRATS Sophie!


----------



## Becyboo__x

by looks of it she was 2 weeks overdue aswell bless her bet she got well fed up :( i was waiting and waiting for her to finally pop keept checking up on her and everything lol


----------



## JoJo16

yaaaay congrats to sophie and summer-brooke hope your both doing good :D x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

congrats soph <3


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww i assumed she was here by now
congrats sophie!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Woohoo! Congrats Sophie! I bet she's quite beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hows everybody =] <3


----------



## Jas029

Stressed :(


----------



## supriseBump_x

Whats up Jas? :( xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hope yur okay yas
im only a private message away <3


----------



## Jas029

Just stress with a newborn.. I hope it's just baby blues :(

Riley is going through a growth spurt or something right now it's like constant eating.. I was able to sleep for like 30 minutes last night in my own bed alone.. The rest of the night I was on the couch with him because he woke up every 1-2 hours wanting more to eat and wouldn't settle at all if I put him down and would just wake right back up..

It seems better today.. Hopefully he'll sleep good tonight in his bassinet instead of having to be in my arms (I love snuggling with him but it tears up my body because I'm limited on positions I can be in and I disturb him when I try to change positions..) I don't mind after a good few hours of sleep on my own but when the only bit of sleep I get is when holding him it just gets painful :wacko:


----------



## TeenMommy410

PreTerm laborrrr sucks :(
I'm in soo much painnn. i just want him to be heree :cry:
but i knoo he needs to stay in there for a few more weeks! :cry:


----------



## Jas029

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Just stress with a newborn.. I hope it's just baby blues :(
> 
> Riley is going through a growth spurt or something right now it's like constant eating.. I was able to sleep for like 30 minutes last night in my own bed alone.. The rest of the night I was on the couch with him because he woke up every 1-2 hours wanting more to eat and wouldn't settle at all if I put him down and would just wake right back up..
> 
> It seems better today.. Hopefully he'll sleep good tonight in his bassinet instead of having to be in my arms (I love snuggling with him but it tears up my body because I'm limited on positions I can be in and I disturb him when I try to change positions..) I don't mind after a good few hours of sleep on my own but when the only bit of sleep I get is when holding him it just gets painful :wacko:

lol, I hate having to sleep while holding, well not always lol like if we are napping I love to cuddle him

but when I'm dead tired and he just wont let me put him down, :nope:
lol it sucks


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Just stress with a newborn.. I hope it's just baby blues :(
> 
> Riley is going through a growth spurt or something right now it's like constant eating.. I was able to sleep for like 30 minutes last night in my own bed alone.. The rest of the night I was on the couch with him because he woke up every 1-2 hours wanting more to eat and wouldn't settle at all if I put him down and would just wake right back up..
> 
> It seems better today.. Hopefully he'll sleep good tonight in his bassinet instead of having to be in my arms (I love snuggling with him but it tears up my body because I'm limited on positions I can be in and I disturb him when I try to change positions..) I don't mind after a good few hours of sleep on my own but when the only bit of sleep I get is when holding him it just gets painful :wacko:
> 
> lol, I hate having to sleep while holding, well not always lol like if we are napping I love to cuddle him
> 
> but when I'm dead tired and he just wont let me put him down, :nope:
> lol it sucksClick to expand...

I thought it was hillarious.. At the hospital not ONE nurse there in the nursery agreed with co-sleeping they were all dead against it.. The day he came home I had to go through all the release papers and stuff with his nurse and was told over and over how bad co-sleeping is.. then that night I co-slept :haha: (I had to.. the first night he would NOT fall asleep in his bassinet he'd just cry.. He was only happy and asleep when he was next to me)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya i know, i dont care if people say its bad, sometimes i just wont get any sleep if I don't

when people ask if i co-sleep, i always say no, but i would say a few nights outta the week I have to
every now and then I just bring him into bed with me cause I miss him, :S lol 
I think I'm crazy.lol


----------



## Jas029

Lol not crazy.. If someone else is holding Riley to long I have to snatch him back because I'll start missing him..:blush::haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol oh I was at the mall with a few of my friends the other day, and my friend kept walking away with him
till he started crying cause he missed me <3


----------



## Jas029

Lol aww.. I wish Riley missed me.. He's happy with anyone aslong as he's being held :haha:


----------



## TattiesMum

My eldest was like this ... I was forced into co-sleeping as it was the only way I ever GOT any sleep LOL. for the same reason I got into baby wearing (long before the term baby wearing was even heard of) .... it was the only way she would stop screaming :dohh:

In actual fact I've never been too clear on why co-sleeping is so frowned on - in cultures where co-sleeping is the norm SIDS is virtually unknown.... as long as you don't do it sitting up, or when you have had a drink or taken sedatives then you are constantly aware of LO even when you are apparently asleep :) https://www.googobits.com/articles/p4-647-the-benefits-of-cosleeping.html

I'm sure more Mums do it than will admit to it :haha:

Congratulations to Sophy .... I've been worried about her, so it's good to hear that both she and Summer-Brooke are OK :D


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I plan on co-sleeping until she can sleep through the night. I'm such a heavy sleeper when left alone, but if I have someone on, even as light as my cat, I become an extreamly light sleeper. (I think that part of my motherly instincts was active since birth :haha:) And since I'm so afraid of not waking up for her, I figure that's one way to be 100% sure I will.


----------



## JoJo16

i co slept with alice alsmost every night unill 6 weeks because every ime i put her down she would cry. the firs few nights i spen sleepig down stairs on the couch because she hardly slept and it was easier o do her bottles down stairs. after 6 weeks she stared sleeping longer on her own and lettin me put her down awake and she would go back to sleep on her own. an then within a week she sorted herself out and drop her bottles and slept 11 unill 6 and now a week later shes sleeps even more and last night went 10 until 8 :) it does get better girls seriously i never thought it would and thought id never sleep again lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I co-sleep with mason.. specially after hes had his bottle in the early morning he doesnt usually settle again but he does when hes next to me on my bed .. and im a light sleeper so im guessing it isnt a big deal aslong as you dont move much in your sleep .. I understand why people would be agenst it but i bet alot of them do it once in there life lol


----------



## aiimee12345

aww becy jus had to say how cute ur photo is :) xx


----------



## trashit

im petrified to co sleep at night in my bed, if i get too tired he would _definitely_ suffocate, my bed has a really thick quilt and huuge pillows. I co sleep through the day when we have our naps though ;) And i had no option but to in hospital else i'd get no sleep! he hated the fish bowl cots they have


----------



## Becyboo__x

:haha:
fish bowl cots .. mason was pretty chilled in his at hospital hardly cried at all but i couldnt sleep cause i was on cloud9 :cloud9: lol just staring at him all the time lol

and thankyou aimee :)!
its not long now till you find out what your having :D excited? what do you think your having any ideas?
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

its ok :) & i no yh as long as bump hasnt got legs closed last time i had a scan last week bump had its legs closed :( ... i think its a girl.. but up until my last scan i thought it was a boy lol! so im not really sure.. jus wanna no now not bothered what i have jus wanna get colours instead of white stuff lol!
did u find out at ur 20week scan? x


----------



## annawrigley

Abblebubba said:


> Is there anyone around to chat to? im hurting so much :cry:

i know im a good few days behind but want you to know im here :hugs:



sma1588 said:


> has anyone talked to anna or seen pics of noah? i know there was a post somewhere but cant find it

:hi:
heres my birth story & pics if you wanted to see them:
Noah :) 05/03/10
:thumbup: x



Becyboo__x said:


> Ill let you guys know..
> Summer-Brooke is finally here!! :happydance:
> (Mummy.to.be's LO if anyone didnt know lol)
> 
> Shell prob update more when she comes on dont want to spoil the announcment like weight and stuff lol..
> 
> xx

yay!!!!
* Huge congratulations Sophie! ​*

--

wow i didnt realise so many of you girls co-sleep! i never planned on at all but like alot of you it was the only way i could get him settled and to sleep through for longer than an hour at a time, i felt really guilty at first because of all the horror stories and rules but hes perfectly safe, im a very light sleeper and i also sleep completely still, wake up in the exact same position i went to sleep in lol im weird. i dont see why i should feel guilty for it :shrug: happy mummy happy baby and all :cloud9:


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> wow i didnt realise so many of you girls co-sleep! i never planned on at all but like alot of you it was the only way i could get him settled and to sleep through for longer than an hour at a time, i felt really guilty at first because of all the horror stories and rules but hes perfectly safe, im a very light sleeper and i also sleep completely still, wake up in the exact same position i went to sleep in lol im weird. i dont see why i should feel guilty for it :shrug:

I don't move an inch when co-sleeping and I'm always aware where he is and where I am when asleep..

I felt guilty at first too :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

aiimee12345 said:


> its ok :) & i no yh as long as bump hasnt got legs closed last time i had a scan last week bump had its legs closed :( ... i think its a girl.. but up until my last scan i thought it was a boy lol! so im not really sure.. jus wanna no now not bothered what i have jus wanna get colours instead of white stuff lol!
> did u find out at ur 20week scan? x

Aww i member my 20 week scan i was so excited to know what i was having i wish i had the paitence to wait till birth to find out would be such a nice surprise but i wanted to buy colours instead of white stuff and just have everything ready and sorted lol.. I thought all along i was having a girl but then on the day of my scan i just had that feeling i was having a boy and i was right lol :) i think everyone wants a certain gender deep down but for the 1st baby i dont think it matters as much :) love them no matter what
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jas029 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> wow i didnt realise so many of you girls co-sleep! i never planned on at all but like alot of you it was the only way i could get him settled and to sleep through for longer than an hour at a time, i felt really guilty at first because of all the horror stories and rules but hes perfectly safe, im a very light sleeper and i also sleep completely still, wake up in the exact same position i went to sleep in lol im weird. i dont see why i should feel guilty for it :shrug:
> 
> I don't move an inch when co-sleeping and I'm always aware where he is and where I am when asleep..
> 
> I felt guilty at first too :haha:Click to expand...

Same i dont move at all i wake up with him still next to me all snug with my arm around him lol i just make sure the cover isnt over him so he dont get it over his head or anything like that :) i just find it settles them for longer :shrug:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I cant wait for my baby to be here now <3 :)
ineed to think of names! any ideasss!!! xx


----------



## GermanGirl

What week do you have scans?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

12 + 20


----------



## GermanGirl

and after?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

y only have a 12 week one n a 20 week one
unless yu want a 3D/4D one but yu have to pay alot for them


----------



## Jas029

It depends on your doctor/hospital and what they usually do.. 

Some people get growth scans after 20 weeks.. like around 28 weeks and 34 weeks and such.. but other people don't :shrug:

You're better off asking at your next appointment because it varies from place to place


----------



## EmziixBo0o

jas hows riley =] hes beautiful x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i got on at 13,21 and 34 weeks

they only gave me one at 34 weeeks cause he was looking big.


----------



## Jas029

aw thanks! He's good.. eats like crazyyy:wacko:


----------



## GermanGirl

EmziixBo0o said:


> y only have a 12 week one n a 20 week one
> unless yu want a 3D/4D one but yu have to pay alot for them

okay...
But week 12 and 20 is always 3D/4D ?




Jas029 said:


> It depends on your doctor/hospital and what they usually do..
> 
> Some people get growth scans after 20 weeks.. like around 28 weeks and 34 weeks and such.. but other people don't :shrug:
> 
> You're better off asking at your next appointment because it varies from place to place

ahhh okay...
Scans we get here in Germany, 12., 20., and 30. week...


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

GermanGirl said:


> ahhh okay...
> Scans we get here in Germany, 12., 20., and 30. week...

I think that's what most of us in the states get. (Again, depending on the doctor) But, usually we get one toward the end (35 weeks) to check position and estimated weight.


Okay, O/T but I just have to get this out. I was in the hospital tonight because we thought my amniotic fluid was leaking (thank god it wasn't and we're both doing fine) but after I had the tests and everything I text FOB to let him know I was there and that everything was okay. So, he calls me 10 minutes later and says that he had two missed calls from me (he didn't, but that was his excuse to call) And asks me, "So why are you there?" I asked him if he read my text and he said he did. :shock: He must be going blind then.
I was hooked up to a fetal heart monitor and she kept kicking ithaha:), so it would be nice and calm and then BAM! Well, he asked me "What the hell is that noise in the background? Go in another room." :shock: :grr: "That's your child! And I'm hooked up to a damn machine! Why don't you just stop being such a wuss?" That's when the nurse came in and we got proof that he makes my blood pressure spike. 
He told me to call him when I got out, so I did, and when he answered he was either drunk or stoned. Either one is pretty ooc for him, but it really pissed me off. :growlmad:

Ahh, I feel so much better now. :haha:


----------



## JoJo16

i had one at 10 because i thought i was furher along then i had one at 13 to test for ds but she wasnt in the right posistion so they couldnt do it. then i had my 20 week one and then i had one at 36 because i had high blood pressure and they wanted to check the umbilical cord was giving enough oxygen.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Can i join you girls?? 

I been a STM for a week now and ITS HARD WORK!!! 

:cry:


----------



## Jas029

GermanGirl said:


> But week 12 and 20 is always 3D/4D ?

In Germany you get 4d free.. In US and UK you have to pay a bunch extra



Panda_Ally said:


> Can i join you girls??
> 
> I been a STM for a week now and ITS HARD WORK!!!
> 
> :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Panda_Ally said:


> Can i join you girls??
> 
> I been a STM for a week now and ITS HARD WORK!!!
> 
> :cry:

of course :hugs: sorry you have to join us! if you know what i mean by that lol xx


----------



## GermanGirl

ahh okay...

I have 3 scans till now.
One normal scan 8. week
One 3D/4D scan 14. week
and
One 3D/4D scan 19. week - with video, which I had to pay all for one price.

On Thursday is my next date with doctor and I only get the video.


----------



## aiimee12345

happy mothers day girlies :D
i had one at 9,, one at 14 & one at 16 only cus of problems tho xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> aw thanks! He's good.. eats like crazyyy:wacko:

Haha aww =] bless!
all the original STM had there babys now! im next!

miss all of our chats! 

x


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> miss all of our chats!

me too! miss chatroom!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Don't miss those other "I know a song that'll get on your nerves" ladies though :wacko: :rofl: xXx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Haha nor me !
nobody use the regulars anymore?!
:( isnt the same
hows all the LO's girlies
fill me in
im starting to feel left out !! xx


----------



## Jas029

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Don't miss those other "I know a song that'll get on your nerves" ladies though :wacko: :rofl: xXx

:gun:


----------



## trashit

who are they :lol:


----------



## JoJo16

alice has started giggling more :happydance: its the cutest thing ever! shes growing up so quickly. she hasnt even had her 6 week check yet!:dohh: 
im off to bed she was up last night n im tired nighhttt xxx


----------



## LovingYou

I'm now part of the STM :'[


----------



## Jas029

LovingYou said:


> I'm now part of the STM :'[

:hugs:


----------



## JoJo16

one thing i hate about being single is all the shit im gein from stupid fob.
seriously why wont he just leave me alone lol. i no i no cus hes alice's thingy. (he doesnt deserve to be called dad) 

i got a letter from his solicitor sayin how he want to come and see her and wants to be apart of her bed time routine. bathing - bottle - bed. i am not lettin him come round here and do all that! and he wants her at the weekends and ever so generously said i can go with her but not in the same room. i mean wtf!!! reallly??? is he having a complete laugh. i dont understand him. 

he hasnt seen her in 8 weeks because he wasnt giving any money and wasnt coming here to see her and 8 weeks on a get a letter sayin he will give me money and he will come here.

hes los the plot. i really cant stand the fact he is going to be involved. i wish i could get on with him to make it easier but i actually hate him, actually properley hate him!!

when he came here last he just sat there and there was so much tension and it stresses me out! first time he came he hardly looked at her just started tlkin to me about stupid work. and apparently still loves me and the thought of that makes me feel sick! physically sick! 

i want to get alice christened but i don want him there i dont want him to have to sand nex to me on a special day of my daughters life. i dont want all his family near my family. i really just wish things were simple. i just want to meet someone who is going to love us both someone i can trust. i dont see it ever happening. having a really shitt day :(:(


----------



## Jas029

JoJo16 said:


> one thing i hate about being single is all the shit im gein from stupid fob.
> seriously why wont he just leave me alone lol. i no i no cus hes alice's thingy. (he doesnt deserve to be called dad)
> 
> i got a letter from his solicitor sayin how he want to come and see her and wants to be apart of her bed time routine. bathing - bottle - bed. i am not lettin him come round here and do all that! and he wants her at the weekends and ever so generously said i can go with her but not in the same room. i mean wtf!!! reallly??? is he having a complete laugh. i dont understand him.
> 
> he hasnt seen her in 8 weeks because he wasnt giving any money and wasnt coming here to see her and 8 weeks on a get a letter sayin he will give me money and he will come here.
> 
> hes los the plot. i really cant stand the fact he is going to be involved. i wish i could get on with him to make it easier but i actually hate him, actually properley hate him!!
> 
> when he came here last he just sat there and there was so much tension and it stresses me out! first time he came he hardly looked at her just started tlkin to me about stupid work. and apparently still loves me and the thought of that makes me feel sick! physically sick!
> 
> i want to get alice christened but i don want him there i dont want him to have to sand nex to me on a special day of my daughters life. i dont want all his family near my family. i really just wish things were simple. i just want to meet someone who is going to love us both someone i can trust. i dont see it ever happening. having a really shitt day :(:(

:hugs: It's the same with Riley's dad.. I absolutely hate him.. I wish he didn't want to be involved in his life and would just FO :nope:


----------



## JoJo16

its not just cus i want her all to myself i also jus dont want him to be involved hes done nothing but cause problems and hes jus a complete idiot. i was thinkin about moving lol then he couldnt do anything!


----------



## Jas029

I don't think the "sperm donor" is even a good fit to be his father.. he's still completely immature and didn't grow up at ALL :growlmad:

I had to eat lunch with him in order to get the swing.. He started playing around abunch and threw his straw wrapper at me.. So I stuck it in his glass of water :roll:
He shoveled it out and threw it back in my face soaking wet!! :growlmad: (And I have glasses so now my glasses are all screwed up)
So while I was cleaning off my glasses he grabbed it and did it AGAIN.. I couldn't even see it coming without my glasses and just glared at him.. He was just laughing.. I know he was only joking around but I resisted to pick up my steak knife and show him who's laughing now :twisted:

Anyway.. Completely pissed me off.. But I had to behave and pretend to play along..

I just want to tell him off soooo bad and just tell him how much I f***ing hate him and wish he wasn't even involved and that I hope Riley NEVER calls him daddy..
But I can't.. I don't know how or where I'd even start that conversation.. I'm just so sick of putting up with his immature bullshit.. 

:grr:

Rant sorry :blush:


----------



## JoJo16

omg what a muppet i would have kicked him out and i wouldnt have resisted the steak knife lol! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I can relate to the 'sperm doner' thing my ex pisses me off so much i just ended up not letting him see mason for like a month and he hated it but he couldnt do anything cause hes not on birth certificate or anything lol.. but he doesnt pay for mason cause he cant afford it.. he doesnt know anything about how to look after him he shuvs his dummy in everytime he crys which isnt right all the time.. he takes about half an hour to change his nappy and mason ends up getting irrated he likes it done in 5 mins lol .. and today made me laugh he came round for first time in like a month cause he wanted to give me some clothes for mason and he was holding him most of day and all he did was cry and i took him off him in end and he stopped crying straight away! i was like :haha: he dont like you lol! .. but basically he doesnt know who he even is and id love it to stay that way tbh!!

Doesnt help when ya ex wants ya back but you dont want them :\ iv told him but its awkard seeing him if im honest


----------



## aiimee12345

aww :( i hate exes lol!!
so if u dont put them on the birth certificate they cant see the baby if u dont want them too? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Unles they take you to court over not being on the birth certificate.. but my ex isnt like that hell take whatever i say lol .. but if there on the birth cerficate and they cant provide or anything they can have the baby whenever they want to really thats what i read anyway this is why i didnt want my ex on it :\ cause he could take him abroad and stuff but i think hed have to have permission but the dad has same rignts as you if there on it .. its something to look into if your unsure but if you want them to pay then you have to put them on xx


----------



## annawrigley

gareth is useless he comes round here every day, eats all my food, invites all his mates round, sits on facebook on MY computer and doesnt help with noah!!! he is driving me mental


----------



## trashit

oh my days, can you not put a block on him doing that?! I'd actually go insane :shock: I've been speaking to FOB and we've arranged for him to come see Jude next week, although he seems like he wants to see me just as much *Sighs* as long as he knows nothing will ever happen then its ok. Thank god he's not on the birth certificate. The registrar actually shit me up telling me what he'd be entitled to if he ever did go on it. He could actually get my son a passport?! I mean could he also take him away at his own discretion?!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah this is why my face totally dropped when i got told too they have like same rights as us and they can take them abroad for up to 6 months ? can quote me on that if im wrong im not sure it thats right.. but they can take them abroad and stuff :| i was like no way i couldnt bare being away from him longer then a weekend that would kill me!!


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> oh my days, can you not put a block on him doing that?! I'd actually go insane :shock:

was that to me?
its my own fault really because i keep letting him come round but i guess i just keep telling myself next time he comes he'll make an effort :dohh:


----------



## aiimee12345

wel i would like him to pay.. but dont want him having the same rights as me when he hasnt been here since iv been about 2months & iv been in hospital & stuff so he obviously not bothered now! x


----------



## trashit

I just don't understand it. I can't even begin to imagine him having the same rights as me, the right to say what medical treatment he gets?! But he can't even look after a rat? I don't think so! lol.


----------



## aiimee12345

lol ellie!!! i no i dont want him being able to decide stuff when he hasnt wanted to no so far! 

i love ur new pik ellie :D ... 

xx


----------



## trashit

why thankyou! :D 
can you not get money if they're not on the birth cert? i'm not sure how it all works. sometimes i think its just down to how decent the guy is. My mum and dad broke up when i was about 10 months old, my dad never did anything without my mums consent first, even something like getting my ears pierced which i begged and begged him for but no because my mum said so! :( no playing my parents off! :haha: But unfortunetly most guys arent like that and would probably take advantage of that sort of control :( x


----------



## aiimee12345

:) 

im not sure hun ... i dont think they have to pay if there not on the birth certificate cus they have no rights & stuff... not sure tho!! 
but yh some lads would prob jus do anything cus they no they can!! id hate it... like them taking our babies out and us worryin all the time bout where they are,, who there with what there doing jus dont think i could do it!! x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Arrrgh!
FOB's piss me right off..
kie latley is doing my head in
completly FUCKIN with my head!
i was doing okay til i met him last week!
he asks how bump is + stuff
+ sometimes we can hold a conversation without rowing..
like today he asked about names again.. because ive changed my mind.. AGAIN! lmao..
+ then wanted me to go over lastnight and tonight .. i actually turned him down!

hes ment to be staying at mine for the first week or too wen babys here..
but im really scared!
i dont know what to exspect, lifes going to change so much


----------



## JoJo16

im pretty sure they do have to pay even if there not on the BC but they can deny being the father and get a dna test done. my fob wants to go on noway am i letting him!! he can take me to court which will cost him money he hasnt got. he hasnt seen alice in 2 months and the stuff he wannted which he wrote in the letter is totally stupid n stuff he will never get even if he did go to court. il let him come round in the evening when alice is grumpy and wants to go to bed and she will cry the whole time hes here mayb that will put him off hahaha x


----------



## trashit

Stupid FOB's mum! :growlmad: I told her i *dont* need your hippy trash sending, just stay out of it, (we had a VERY bad relationship, she would have sent me into meltdown had i have stayed with FOB any longer!) SO what does she do?! Sends a card with "Ella (i wish she wouldnt call me that as well!) and Jude "Croat" (HE WAS WITH ME A YEAR AND CANT SPELL MY FUCKING SURNAME?!)" In it she said "i hope you recieved my parcel, wishing you and Jude all the best, love Anna, Dominic, Tamsin and Dan." (Oh thanks Dan, you got your MUMMY to send me a card :growlmad:) Sorry i know it seems like i'm being totally OTT harsh, but after everything it just pisses me off that they even think i want their hippy rubbish! They can keep their meadows and "natural drugs" and stone circles and line dancing and shove it all where the sun don't shine! 

(Sorry for rant!) x

EDIT- I missed their parcel entitled "Mr Jude Croat" yesterday, i was actually going to pick it up, no idea who it was from but now i know i don't think i'll even bother, or maybe i will just for the laugh. (Its probably some stones and hand made beads!)


----------



## aiimee12345

lol stones and hand made beads ellie!!! :) 

& emzii hope ur ok!! glad u said no to seeing him... that must have been hard tho :( ... and yh it wil change... but maybe things might get back to normal with him being there? it might be better... if he wants to help it wil make it easier for you... x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aww its been ages =]
Im going to meet him for a little bit tonight, meeting him from work at 6 going to look in toys r us =]

how yu getting on?x


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo toys r us :D... yh im ok .. got my 20week scan next week!!! :O ... 
iv been in hospital bleedin & stuff so got to see a counsultant next week too!!
you ok? xx


----------



## annawrigley

im such a fucking idiot
FOB just got violent again. why did i let him back into my life :cry: its all my fault. i got him put on the birth certificate today as well :cry: i hate him so much


----------



## aiimee12345

u ok anna???
what a idiot is he!!!

u did it tho cus u thought it was best... dont blame urself babe!!! ... x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> ooo toys r us :D... yh im ok .. got my 20week scan next week!!! :O ...
> iv been in hospital bleedin & stuff so got to see a counsultant next week too!!
> you ok? xx

Awww! what do u feel like ur having?
Is everythink okay? did they check heartbeat + stuff?!?!?!

really hope everythinks okay hun..
yeah im okay..
i guess.
i feel heavily pregnant, but i actually dont look it!! lmao apertly my friends mom was my size when she was 3 months gone.. :\ xx


----------



## JoJo16

hope your ok anna. tell him to fuck of you dont someone like ha around yoou and noah. im here if u wana chat hun xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

violettt?
with youuu??


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> Awww! what do u feel like ur having?
> Is everythink okay? did they check heartbeat + stuff?!?!?!
> 
> really hope everythinks okay hun..
> yeah im okay..
> i guess.
> i feel heavily pregnant, but i actually dont look it!! lmao apertly my friends mom was my size when she was 3 months gone.. :\ xx


i feel like im having a girl.... but i bet it wil be a boy now lol!
yh i been having scans & have to see MW every week... got to see a counsultant next week... but babies ok the blood is on the outside of my uterus :S... & when i had my last scan at nearly 17weeks bumps legs were closed so lets jus hope they show me this time :happydance:

i bet u dont even look that big!! and imagine being the same size as someone was at 3months!! id be happy lol!!! :flower:

u get anything nice from toys r us? xxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Awww! what do u feel like ur having?
> Is everythink okay? did they check heartbeat + stuff?!?!?!
> 
> really hope everythinks okay hun..
> yeah im okay..
> i guess.
> i feel heavily pregnant, but i actually dont look it!! lmao apertly my friends mom was my size when she was 3 months gone.. :\ xx
> 
> 
> i feel like im having a girl.... but i bet it wil be a boy now lol!
> yh i been having scans & have to see MW every week... got to see a counsultant next week... but babies ok the blood is on the outside of my uterus :S... & when i had my last scan at nearly 17weeks bumps legs were closed so lets jus hope they show me this time :happydance:
> 
> i bet u dont even look that big!! and imagine being the same size as someone was at 3months!! id be happy lol!!! :flower:
> 
> u get anything nice from toys r us? xxxxClick to expand...

Aww thats good then!!

hehe aww.. i wanted a boy.. had a feeling when it was nearer to the scan it was a girl + she is!
i hope she doesnt come out a boy..
ive gotta fear of that recently..
no was abit of "window shopping" at all the stuff we wished we could buy from shirley retail park!
i want to go to the fort tho.. i popped up there with my dad before.. they have got so many good shops up there now!
a huge mothercare + stuff..
but the one in shirly has mothercare + babies r us.. :|

looking at the swings + stuff like that.. but not too sure what i like.. theres only like 4 or 5 in there.. + im not too keen on any of them atm.. + because of this fear she will come out with a willy.. im not sure wether to get a girly one or not lmaoo xxx


----------



## annawrigley

EmziixBo0o said:


> violettt?
> with youuu??

yer, it was only a matter of time i guess :(


----------



## aiimee12345

lol em im sure shes a girl!!! :) 
& i no i cant find a bouncer i really really like!!
i have seen one in mothercare u can put ur ipod in ... but i dont like it that much & its expensive i jus like it cus u can put ur ipod in it lol! my mom was like jus put the radio on lol!! 
they told my mate she was having a girl and she kept worryin it was a boy cus a physic? person told her it was a boy... but she is defo a girl lol!! :) 

you got nearly everything now then? not long left now!!!:O xx


----------



## GermanGirl

Updates...

have phoned with the mother of FOB 
she told me, that my Exboyfriend doesn't belive that he is the father  ---.---
so after a test he want to see his son and want to be a father...


----------



## trashit

why do so many men feel they have some divine right to claim they are not the father, if you were with them at the time they should just accept that the baby is there's. Pshhh, i'm glad i have no FOB issues like that! 
Aw Anna :hugs: I reallllyy dont like the sound of him even more so, violence= big :nope: 
Pity he is on birth cert :( But it'll be fine, he'd never have a leg to stand on anyway! 
:hugs: xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> im such a fucking idiot
> FOB just got violent again. why did i let him back into my life :cry: its all my fault. i got him put on the birth certificate today as well :cry: i hate him so much

Anna are you okay?? That's definitely a big no-no! Sounds like he needs to get his arse kicked! :grr: And it's not your fault at all. He's a big boy, he's responsible for his own actions, not you.


----------



## annawrigley

He found my user on this site so I'm watching what I say. He also broke my computer (for the 3rd time - he did it twice when we were together as well) so I'm sending this from my phone. Life is great :roll:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> He found my user on this site so I'm watching what I say. He also broke my computer (for the 3rd time - he did it twice when we were together as well) so I'm sending this from my phone. Life is great :roll:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

FOB got out of jail,and will be back in the city next week, and he wants to meet quintin...


----------



## JoJo16

aww hun wata muppet you need to sack him as father. what right has he got to treat you like that. you dont need someone like that around you and noah. can u cahnge ur username on here? hope you ok hunny the only thing u can be thankful of is u have a gorgeous lil boy xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> violettt?
> with youuu??
> 
> yer, it was only a matter of time i guess :(Click to expand...

oh no..
thats it.. wave goodbyee =\ !!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> lol em im sure shes a girl!!! :)
> & i no i cant find a bouncer i really really like!!
> i have seen one in mothercare u can put ur ipod in ... but i dont like it that much & its expensive i jus like it cus u can put ur ipod in it lol! my mom was like jus put the radio on lol!!
> they told my mate she was having a girl and she kept worryin it was a boy cus a physic? person told her it was a boy... but she is defo a girl lol!! :)
> 
> you got nearly everything now then? not long left now!!!:O xx

i seen that one i think.. its not very nice is it!

its about £140 ?
ive got lods to get! been given lods of clothes.. so keeping little bits andbobs, primarks got some beautiful outfits!!
for a fiver each too, ive golla get alot tbh.. but when i sit and think its not alot really?? 
haha yer i hope shes a girl!!!xx


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> im such a fucking idiot
> FOB just got violent again. why did i let him back into my life :cry: its all my fault. i got him put on the birth certificate today as well :cry: i hate him so much




annawrigley said:


> He found my user on this site so I'm watching what I say. He also broke my computer (for the 3rd time - he did it twice when we were together as well) so I'm sending this from my phone. Life is great :roll:


:cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:kiss:


Tell that boy to come to the states.. I'll show him what happens to BOYS that beat women :gun: 
:grr:


----------



## JoJo16

haha jas!! you make me laugh x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> haha jas!! you make me laugh x

me too


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hahah me threeeee =]
..
whats he done to your PC like completly smashed it up!?
out of order completly!!!


----------



## annawrigley

slammed it shut (its a laptop) and threw it. the hard drive is broke :(


----------



## trashit

:shock: what a nob!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

what a twat!
you dont deserve all this..
yu let him back in clearly to create a bond with Noah and to be there..
and he treats you + your stuff like that!

I really feel for you..
hope your okay :(
if you ever need to chat.. PM me cus i no Gavin + Kie are simularr x


----------



## aiimee12345

EmziixBo0o said:


> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> lol em im sure shes a girl!!! :)
> & i no i cant find a bouncer i really really like!!
> i have seen one in mothercare u can put ur ipod in ... but i dont like it that much & its expensive i jus like it cus u can put ur ipod in it lol! my mom was like jus put the radio on lol!!
> they told my mate she was having a girl and she kept worryin it was a boy cus a physic? person told her it was a boy... but she is defo a girl lol!! :)
> 
> you got nearly everything now then? not long left now!!!:O xx
> 
> i seen that one i think.. its not very nice is it!
> 
> its about £140 ?
> ive got lods to get! been given lods of clothes.. so keeping little bits andbobs, primarks got some beautiful outfits!!
> for a fiver each too, ive golla get alot tbh.. but when i sit and think its not alot really??
> haha yer i hope shes a girl!!!xxClick to expand...

yh its really expensive... and the only bit i like really is where the ipod goes lol!! 
i have got quite a few clothes already.. but there all white so need some more if i find out what it is :D... yh primarks good int it :D ... 
i jus really need to find a pram i like,, u got one yet? xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Yeahh i got a petite star zia in purple berry!
need to get the matchin cosytoes at some point tho..
yer i like the ipod ones.. but dont think babys gunna want to listen to my crap lmaoo!

u on faceboook?xx


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo my mate wants that one lol!!
& i dunno which one i like :S... 

& i no yh lol! prob start cryin at mine!! haha!

yhyh babe :D... jus search for aimee louise nock and it should come up :D x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i played around with it in the shop and just loved it! its folded up in my wardrobe all ready tho now =] lmao i was so excited when i got it 2 put it up!! haha =] xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aimee i think i got the right one?


----------



## aiimee12345

awww where u get it from? i dunno where they out like to push round & stuff except for mothercare!... 

& my pik is my pik on here babe :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

woopsi i think i added the wrong one bt theres only one?!?!?
add me..
emma louise arnold braham

dont ask about the arnold thing! Lmao!
but it wil be deffo me! haha

yer my prams in toys r us =] and in baby store ..

but my auntie got it and ordered it offline!! x


----------



## aiimee12345

oo i think im gonna have to look round for a pram!!... & yh il add u lol!
i jus searched & this aimee louise comes up she looks a bit like me lol!

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

lmfao ive added a random girl! haha xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol! how funny... u wil jus have to pretend she must have added u!! lol x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

il delete her as soon as she accepts! Lmao


----------



## aiimee12345

lol good idea lol! ... doe give her time to say nothin lol


----------



## Abblebubba

https://i41.tinypic.com/29o312d.jpghttps://i43.tinypic.com/nwke9k.jpg​
Aws i just wanted to share this with you girls 
& I am the PROUDEST MUMMY EVER TONIGHT! 
Tyler-Jay just crawled across the frontroom first time ever!.:cloud9:


----------



## trashit

awww well done him! hes soo gorgeous sugar :cloud9: xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Thank you!
Your LO is such a stunner be a heartbreaker! :)
Where did you get that leopard sleepsuit bet it wouldnt fit my munchkinn hehee
They forget 9-12months like cute fluffy things too! :growlmad: hehe


----------



## JoJo16

yaaay Tyler-Jay!!! it must be soo exciting i cant wait for he first everythings!!! xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Its amaaaazing!
Have you had Alices first smile/giggle yet? :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Abblebubba said:


> Its amaaaazing!
> Have you had Alices first smile/giggle yet? :)

I almost answered for Sophie!  but I will let here answer for her self.

but I'm waiting for quin to giggle :)


----------



## annawrigley

aaaaw well done tyler-jay! what a gorgeous smile as well.
i cant wait for all the firsts :cloud9: although i swear he smiles sometimes.... :huh: xx


----------



## Maddiee

gahh, all of this talk about 1st's just makes me want Charliee-Anne here already but i gotta wait. i've never been very patient. haha


----------



## annawrigley

Maddiee said:


> gahh, all of this talk about 1st's just makes me want Charliee-Anne here already but i gotta wait. i've never been very patient. haha

i cant believe you're 37 weeks already!!


----------



## Maddiee

i know. i was shocked when it finally came round. i know people always say this but it feels like only yesterday i peed on a stick :D lol


----------



## annawrigley

haha its crazy i remember you joining at like 20 weeks or something x


----------



## Maddiee

yep. i joined at 20 weeks. it doesn't seem that long ago. i was always complaining that time was going so slow but now its so close it needs to slow down. haha i have to much stuff to do still


----------



## EmziixBo0o

time has flown! so fast!
i remember wanting to be at annas, beccys + romes stages!
+ now im near enough where i thought id never be!
i just cant imagine being a mom!
feels like it will never happen!


----------



## Maddiee

haha i know she is so close to being here but not close enough to pop yet. lol
i love how all the bnb teen mum babies (the ones who were born recently) are gonna be relatively the same age. :D and only a few months apart.


----------



## aiimee12345

awww ur gonna be a mommy soon :D
bet u cant wait!! 
i have got agessssss left :( 

xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hehee
the names now are out of -

Gracey-may (but called grace)
Kiera

:| and i dont feel keeen on any of them!!!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Maddiee said:



> haha i know she is so close to being here but not close enough to pop yet. lol
> i love how all the bnb teen mum babies (the ones who were born recently) are gonna be relatively the same age. :D and only a few months apart.

Haha 
i know!
times flownn!
cant wait to see ur LO :D! X


----------



## Maddiee

you know, i think i can safely say that everyone remember saying that. it eventually comes. and then your like me who is shitting themselves cause there isn't much time left. you'd think that 9 months would be plenty of time. haha


----------



## aiimee12345

lol yh 9 months does seem like plenty of time!
& true lol how many more weeks & your baby wil be here :D... 
im scared bout giving birth :( 

& ooo i like them em!! i cant think of no names lol xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> time has flown! so fast!
> i remember wanting to be at annas, beccys + romes stages!
> + now im near enough where i thought id never be!
> i just cant imagine being a mom!
> feels like it will never happen!

i know i cant wait to see pictures of your LO


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ive gotta go out + get little bits next week!
im so stuck on a name i want to cry!!

haha Rome im so jealous of you lot! 
be me sooon tho :D
!!!!

9months just has flown by.. liturally!


----------



## aiimee12345

it wil be u soon em!!! not long at all is it really? when i think bout it 20weeks has gone fast for me when i look back... and think then yh it has gone quick :D 
what u gotta get next week?
& babe u got a few more weeks to think of a name... and when she comes out she might not even look like whatever name u choose had she!!

xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> it wil be u soon em!!! not long at all is it really? when i think bout it 20weeks has gone fast for me when i look back... and think then yh it has gone quick :D
> what u gotta get next week?
> & babe u got a few more weeks to think of a name... and when she comes out she might not even look like whatever name u choose had she!!
> 
> xx

Aha it has!
well my friend wants to buy the bouncer chair!
so 
a swing
clothes
carseat
cosytoes
and just stuff for the baby bath box..
anddd a baby book!!

wer have to meet up when we had LO's considering you dont live very far away x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

wooop :) 2 more boxes to go!


----------



## aiimee12345

2 more :O i got 4 more lol!!! 
& yh meetin up sounds good .... wil be fun :D... we only live like a bus away from each other :) 

& ooo not a lot then really... have u got a moses basket or u jus puttin LO straight in the cot? 

& yep defo a baby book lol! think i need one too!!! 

xxxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

got a moses basket! my mom doesnt want me to move out.. but noway can i fit a cot in this room! and if im gunna stay i wana get a loan off the social and do my room up nice.. 
she said i can have her room.. but i dont want her room!!!

so lets just see .. council might offer me somewhere, but it is birmingham wer talking about!!

does the 11 go by yours then?! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol they prob wont give u anywhere wil they :( 
idiots!!!... my rooms quite big but i dont think i would fit a cot in here either :S...
we got 3bedrooms... but its like a 3 floor house... so the spare room is right at the bottom... so wouldnt want the baby in that :( 

& nope but the number 9 does that comes from birmingham town... xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

ye the 9 goes town doesnt it?
we'd have to meet in town or somethink =]

u only get the one bus go there then?!
where is it you live again?

nope they probs wont.
i dont want my moms room anywya
to much messing aboutt :\ xx


----------



## aiimee12345

yh the 9 goes from stourbridge to halesowen to quinton to birmingham doesnt take that long really... or cud get the train and meet u in town :D... 

& yh changin rooms is too much hassle!!

xx


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> aaaaw well done tyler-jay! what a gorgeous smile as well.
> i cant wait for all the firsts :cloud9: although i swear he smiles sometimes.... :huh: xx

Probably just gas.. Riley gets gassy smiles all the time:haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

You will defo get to know the difference between gas and proper smiles! 
mason used to always smile cause he had gas now he smiles and giggles all the time when ya talk to him or smile at him :)!


----------



## JoJo16

there seems to be something different about there eyes when they smile because they mean it. i love how every time i look at alice she smiles. first thing in the morning is the best:cloud9:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Emzii I love your avatar pic! You're bump looks adorable!


----------



## lily123

Afternoon girlies :)
I haven't posted in here for aaaaaages so i thought i'd pop in and say hi, how are you all doing?

:hugs:

xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> yh the 9 goes from stourbridge to halesowen to quinton to birmingham doesnt take that long really... or cud get the train and meet u in town :D...
> 
> & yh changin rooms is too much hassle!!
> 
> xx

Ohwell, i guess ill just redecorate it and just see what happens.. but ive gotta feeling redecoratings just gunna be a waste of time and money..
i hate having a small bedroom!!xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> there seems to be something different about there eyes when they smile because they mean it. i love how every time i look at alice she smiles. first thing in the morning is the best:cloud9:

Quintin hates me! lol it takes me FOREVER for me to get him to smile at me! :haha: only when I get him in the crib does he look happy to see me.:dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

stuffymuffy said:


> Emzii I love your avatar pic! You're bump looks adorable!

thanks hun :) xx


----------



## aiimee12345

is ur bedroom really small em? ... i think mines quite small its like really long but not that wide x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Its not too bad.. ive got everything in here like my wardrobe, chest of drawers + my big duble bed takes up the most room, the moses baskets up and stuff.. bt i think if i stay here ill have to get rid of my chest of drawers n just get some shelves for my dvds and somewhere for my tele + ipod speakers + stuff.. 
but its not too bad.. my sister lives in a box :) lmao her rooms that small.. so :\ idk what 2!
the cot would look nice where my wardrobe is.. but nowhere for my wardrobe!!! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol it sounds quite big... im going to move some of my cuboards in to the spare room we have got.... cus then there is going to be more room but i can stil get my clothes! x


----------



## JoJo16

PreggoEggo said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> there seems to be something different about there eyes when they smile because they mean it. i love how every time i look at alice she smiles. first thing in the morning is the best:cloud9:
> 
> Quintin hates me! lol it takes me FOREVER for me to get him to smile at me! :haha: only when I get him in the crib does he look happy to see me.:dohh:Click to expand...

awww bless him lol. alice is giggling all the time now itss cutteee. if its effort to get him to smile it will be even harder for a laugh lol. whenever i try to make her laugh she doesnt and then when im jus speakin to her not expecting her to she does lol! xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Thank you girls.
He is very very beautiful, but then of course im a teeny weeny bit bias :haha:
Now he is crawling he is into EVERYTHING and hes such a little terror opens cupboards plays with the radiator anything naughty!
& when he goes silent, thats when you worry!
Is tyler-jay the oldest baby in this thread? :shrug:


----------



## Jas029

Abblebubba said:


> Is tyler-jay the oldest baby in this thread? :shrug:

No, One of our oldies who's never on anymore has a son who's...Oh my.. uhh.. I think like 3? :blush: I seriously have no idea anymore..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> there seems to be something different about there eyes when they smile because they mean it. i love how every time i look at alice she smiles. first thing in the morning is the best:cloud9:
> 
> Quintin hates me! lol it takes me FOREVER for me to get him to smile at me! :haha: only when I get him in the crib does he look happy to see me.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> awww bless him lol. alice is giggling all the time now itss cutteee. if its effort to get him to smile it will be even harder for a laugh lol. whenever i try to make her laugh she doesnt and then when im jus speakin to her not expecting her to she does lol! xxClick to expand...

ohh I can`t wait, lol every day I just laugh all the time hoping he will copy me! Maybe I`m just going insane :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> lol it sounds quite big... im going to move some of my cuboards in to the spare room we have got.... cus then there is going to be more room but i can stil get my clothes! x

why dont u make the spare room into a nurshary?! 
i wish we had a spare room :( Xx


----------



## aiimee12345

i want too... but i dunno if id miss the baby too much lol i suppose once i get used to the way baby sleeps and stuff i could put the baby in that room cus then i might not worry so much! ... i might do dunno xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> i want too... but i dunno if id miss the baby too much lol i suppose once i get used to the way baby sleeps and stuff i could put the baby in that room cus then i might not worry so much! ... i might do dunno xx

Well not straight away, because newborns are in the moms room anyway for the first few months.. i always wanted to have a nice nurshary ready :( Xx


----------



## aiimee12345

:( .. u gonna try get somewhere when LO's a bit older? or... i remember when i tried to get somewhere i was like my moms going to kick me out lol! she wasnt but thought it would make them give me somewhere and they was like wel cant she keep u jus till the babies older!!! errr she gonna kick me out u idiots!!! Lol
she was like we have hardly any houses cus council arent buildin no more!! i thought build some then idiots!!! x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

The council is rubbish..
this woman in 3rd tri has had her baby.. she got told she was having a boy.. came out a girl!!!
why am i so worried this is going to happen to me?!

urm.. im on the list.. if i dont hear anything by the middle of april im going to start pestering them.. cus i cant live here! my mom and sister are terrible.. my moms constantly shouting at my sister every morning to get her up for school, i moaned about it this morning sayin it wont be fair to do that when the babys here and she said "well im not creaping around my own house if u dont like it here emma then find somewhere else"

and i said fine i will, even tho she was the one that wanted me to stay here!!!

i also added that how is it fair to shout when theres a newborn asleep, i said so its okay to wake a newborn up then!?
god it gets me sooo angry!!!!! xx


----------



## aiimee12345

came out a girl !!!! :O omg!!! 
im sure it can happen... but bet it doesnt happen a lot!!
one of them mystic meg people told my mate hers was a boy & the scan showed a girl but this woman new quite a lot about her... so it got her really worried that the baby was a boy.... but she is a girl!! :)

& they take the piss! and my moms annoying sumtyms... but her & my dad are at work most the time... and my mom works in a home.. so she sleeps there most nights too.. so hopefully they wont be here too much lol! & im an only child so no annoying brothers or sisters lol! xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I wish my mom was out alot! but i guess shes there if i need her.

i know.. this midwife was telling my friend that this couple having there 5th child.. the 4 where boys.. got told it was a girl.. he went out and got her name tattooed before she was evenborn!
+ that baby came out a boy!!


----------



## aiimee12345

omg!!
:( 
can u not sue them or something? or can u not cus they dont say 100% do they? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aperently they are sueing them!
god knows!
i think i better stop going on about it.. i dont wana curse myself!!

my boy will be coming home dressed like a girl.. haha 
nar the outfit for coming home is plain =] x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol! ur girl wil be coming home a girl i hope!!! :) 

got a boys name jus incase ;) ... only jokin lol!

& aww whats she coming home in? i like most of my stuff i have already got.. but when i start buyin more its going to be harder to make a decision lol! omg i have a hard enuff time tryin to decide what to wear for myself imagine when our LO's are here take forever lol x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Emzi you got any recent bump pics! bet your getting really big now! or if your not then you will be having a perfect little bundle unlike me giving birth to a fatty  

Only 1 more day till you find out aimee bet you cant wait :]!
x


----------



## aiimee12345

:)
hi becy

i no yh one day!!! :)
but my scans not till ten to 4! so have to wait all day tomorow lol!

and yh im soooo excited!! did u find out at your 20week scan?

you ok?x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh! thats unfair lol they usually make them in morning cause they know how excited people are i went at like half 10 in morning :]..

Yeah i found out i thought i would be having a girl but on the day i had a funny feeling was guna be a boy and i was right! :) wanted a girl tbh but it grew on me after abit lol what you hoping for or dont you really mind?
Im alright thankyou are you?
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

lol i no!! i dunno how im gonna wait all day! but im going to have too lol!

wel since i found out iv been thinkin boy.. but then i had a scan at 16weeks and the baby had its legs closed.. so i thought girl and ever since i have thought its a girl lol! 

but everyone thinks boy except me & my mom! 

i really wanted a boy at first lol! but now i think i am having a girl i dont mind either as long as there ok!

yea im ok... jus need to make time pass quicker lol!

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tbh the day might go quick for you but then again usually when ya excited about something the day seems to drag! which is horrible  but itll come round sooner or later and then youll have to wait nother 20 weeks to see him/her its horrible the next half of the wait but its all worth it i miss my bump :(!

Aww well i think everyone dont mind for there first as much theres always bit more of wanting a certain gender i think i just wanted a girl to dress in pink and do her hair and stuff haha thats how silly i am but i always wanted a boy for my first. Dont worry time will go quick i hope anyway hehe :)
add me on facebook if you want i tend not to come on here as much anymore
Rebz Haskard And theres a pic of me and mason in black and white as picture :)!
xx


----------



## aiimee12345

il add you babe :) 

& i no yh today has gone sooo slow but all iv dun is stop in so thats probaly why!
but il try wake up late tomorow. so i dont have that many hours to wait lol!

& yh another 20weeks after :O xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ohh becy u reminded me to get my friend 2 pop them on!
i found a sony erricson wire to now so il take one inaminite..
im not as bigg really! nobody can believe ive only got 8 weeeks!
but i feel fat in the face
arms + legs :( haha

+ just this plain little suit aimee.. not just white like its got something on it i forgot.. kie chose it + stuff..
its gotta vest, top, trousers + a little hat
its sooo cutee!!babyshopping tonighttt :D woooo xx


----------



## aiimee12345

awww that sounds nice em :)
& oooo where u going?
what u gettin nice?

i got a little outifit set from matalan it got a vest, sleepsuit hat & bib its cute :) ... i got that in a creamy colour... havu u seen the me to you bear sets in marks and spencerS? x


----------



## JoJo16

good luck today aiimee i hope bump behaves and lets you see! 
im guessing a girl btw xx


----------



## aiimee12345

thank you :)
i think girl too lol!

xx


----------



## Maddiee

i'm hoping for a girl for you. Good luck at your scan! :D


----------



## aiimee12345

:)
thanks!!
im not ready yet lol!
but not going til like quarter past 3!!!! :O 

x


----------



## Maddiee

what country are you in? haha whats the time now over there? the time difference is SO annoying.


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo... sorry never noticed lol!
its ten past 2 here ... im in the uk :)

x


----------



## Maddiee

oh yeah. see its 11.20pm here. lol i hate time difference. why cant someone just say "stuff it, lets make the world all on one time. it can be 4pm but night time" haha no, i suppose that would be confusing.


----------



## aiimee12345

lol!
yh it wud be dark at funny times lol!

so i prob wont be back before u go to bed :(

x


----------



## Maddiee

haha probably not but i'll check tomorrow morning :D

and i'm lying in bed cause i cant sleep but my laptop is resting on my bump (its only a 10" Eee PC so its not heavy) and its moving up and down as Charliee movies, its the weirdest thing to see. haha


----------



## aiimee12345

awwwwwww :D
bet u cant wait can u?
not long now!!

x


----------



## Maddiee

haha no i cant. i just want her here lol. Patience Maddiee, Patience.


----------



## aiimee12345

lol!
im not very patient either!!! lol

xx


----------



## Maddiee

i never have been so this is an experience. lol


----------



## aiimee12345

lol i no yh waitin all these weeks :O
its tooooo long lol!
why cant we be elephants or something that has there babys quickly lol

x


----------



## Maddiee

agreed. we should email the pregnancy CEO and demand it.


----------



## aiimee12345

lol we should :)

x


----------



## Maddiee

how long until your scan now?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

aiimee12345 said:


> awww that sounds nice em :)
> & oooo where u going?
> what u gettin nice?
> 
> i got a little outifit set from matalan it got a vest, sleepsuit hat & bib its cute :) ... i got that in a creamy colour... havu u seen the me to you bear sets in marks and spencerS? x

Omgg thats where i saw the me2u stuff! thank u!!!!!!!!
im going town tomorrow then! ill have to!! i love me2youu! i just dont have enough bears.... + i never will have enough! haha =]

going shirley retail park .. thats like the other sideee from you isnt it? i only know over by solihull + that now because kie works at the retail park + always goes solihull shopping insted of town!

+ then to the 24 hour asda i think its in small heath??
there like.. a mission from you!

come back + tell me what ur having!! hope it went well :D x


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo em i saw it the other day i thought thats soooo cute :)

im having a girl everyone :D :D :D

xxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww yay congrats!
you got any names?


----------



## aiimee12345

thank you :)
i like kaitlyn... but im not sure yet :S xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww i think thats really pretty!
it'll be easier now you only have to think of girls names.


----------



## aiimee12345

thank you :)
yh it will be i couldnt think of that many boy names i liked any way lol

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

yeh i couldnt think of any boys names either, was quite relieved when i found out i was having a girl lol.


----------



## JoJo16

woooo i new it lol! im normally always wrong haha. next time you see her will prob be in you arms!!! i no it sounds wierd cus alice is here but i sort of miss waiting for her to come and bein all excited is that wierd lol!! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I don't miss being pregnant at all, I hated it


----------



## JoJo16

i had loads of boys names i liked but no girls!! it took me ages and agess to choose a name for her! it changed loads aswell lol x


----------



## JoJo16

i dont miss actually being pregnant but just the excitment of it all ending lol wondering what she would look like and stuff.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya i guess but now I just wonder what he is gonna do next lol


----------



## aiimee12345

lol
i dont think il miss being pregnant when shes here... :)

& lol i new she was a girl... :) lol!! 

and i no yh she wil be in my arms :D unless i have another scan or a 4d one!! but doubt it!
got too see consultant tomorow... so maybe they might book me one lol!

x


----------



## JoJo16

yea i suppose theres alot more exciting things to look forward to rome :D 

i thought alice's feeding was better and shes been screamin for days again! its so tiring she didnt even sleep last night and she hasnt not slept through the night in about a month. i hate seeing her like this :( nobody has any advice thats good. everything they have told me to do im already doing. 

shes such a monkey she drinks hardly any so what does she do when i put less in!!!!!!!! finishes it and looks at me like, wheres the rest.. 
you wouldnt think it would be so difficult!

oh yea and she weighs 12lb5oz :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on your little girl Aimee! :) :pink:

Are you kidding me Sophie! mason weighs like 14lb dot on i weighed him with me the other day and the extra weight ontop of my weiight was exactly a stone more lol hes a right fatty but hes greedy aswell he wants to be fed all the time its the only way hell stop screaming and its defo the hungry cry :(


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> Congrats on your little girl Aimee! :) :pink:
> 
> Are you kidding me Sophie! mason weighs like 14lb dot on i weighed him with me the other day and the extra weight ontop of my weiight was exactly a stone more lol *hes a right fatty but hes greedy aswell he wants to be fed all the time its the only way hell stop screaming and its defo the hungry cry* :(

Riley's the same way.. If he's awake.. He's hungry still :haha:

I had acouple girl names picked out.. completely lost on boy names.. so ofcorse he came out a boy :roll:
Everyone knew he was going to be a boy though!


----------



## JoJo16

becy i weighed alice with me once and she was exactly a stone and then after i realised it doesnt really count when they have clothes on and a nappy i go her weighed properly and she was 11lb15oz so nowhere near 14lb lol. and then nearly 2 weeks later she weighed 12lb5oz which is pretty good going seeming as she hardly eats anything! 
i wish alice was greedy it would stop me worrying shes not gettin enough. she has less now than she did when she was 4 weeks old :dohh:


----------



## aiimee12345

awww thank you bec :) 
new she was a girl lol! 

& jas i only had like one boy name picked out! but then again i have only really got one girl name lol!

x


----------



## Maddiee

aiimee12345 said:


> im having a girl everyone :D :D :D
> 
> xxxxx

i told you. i was right. all my baby girl wishes were right. :D
sorry for leaving last night, i fell asleep haha 
congrats!


----------



## aiimee12345

thank you :) :) :)
i was like can u tell me what it is... she said see those lines there i was like yh.. she was like that means girl :D!!!

i was like yeeeeeee :)
hehe!!

its ok... think i went not long after anyway!!

u ok? xxx


----------



## Maddiee

me? yes, i'm fine. just had a long day.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Did you go womens aimee?

aww congratulations hun!!!!!
bet your sooooooo happy :)

i went + spent alot of money lastnight.. + not alot to show for it haha xx


----------



## aiimee12345

no rusells hall... got to go back today got an appointment with a consultant 
& yh im happy :) as long as she doesnt turn into a he now!! 
lol! 

ooo what u get?
i got some pink sleepsuits with eeyore & piglet on.. and a little pink cardi & trousers set.. & im going up merry hil b4 hospital with my mom to see if they got anything nice :)
i have seen this white dress with sequins on & u can get silver shoes to go with it :)
so cute!!

xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

asdas brill atm..
lods of disney tops for £4 + £5 and that =]

just got a play gym + a toy thing for the cot + shit lod of clothes some nappies..gotta try and get a swing today vests and sleepsuits.. need a carseat but dont want to spend like £100 on one xx


----------



## aiimee12345

yh car seats am expensive int they!! :O 

oooo... i need to look for a bouncer cus my auntie buyin it me!
what play gym did u get?
i have seen a few i like jus cant choose which one i like more lol!

i got some vests with princess & beautiful on today they got a diamante above the i!! lol
& frills on the back lol! :)

xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

JoJo16 said:


> becy i weighed alice with me once and she was exactly a stone and then after i realised it doesnt really count when they have clothes on and a nappy i go her weighed properly and she was 11lb15oz so nowhere near 14lb lol. and then nearly 2 weeks later she weighed 12lb5oz which is pretty good going seeming as she hardly eats anything!
> i wish alice was greedy it would stop me worrying shes not gettin enough. she has less now than she did when she was 4 weeks old :dohh:

Oh yeah i forgot about that haha i dont know when he next gets weighed by im sure hell be a stone or more.. can see it coming hes right chubby lol .. aww dont worry some babys are greedy others arent as greedy :] aslong as shes not got a fever o and drinks a good amount she will be fine! she looks like a normal little baby on her piccys <3 my baby just has rolls haha and it does depend on what they weighed when they were born mason was a chunker so that explains alot lol xx


----------



## trashit

chubbers are definitely the best!! Jude has what my mum calls "bracelets" :haha: hes covered in rolls, hes so cute and so so greedy! i have no idea what he weighs but im guessing hes closing in on 12 lbs as hes fitting into his 3-6 stuff now!! 

Its early doors yet but i've met someone :blush: Im trying not to get too excited incase it all goes tits up but we're going to the festival in summer together and we're hoping to meet before then too! He's dead sweet, and absolutely gorgeous (which is just about a first by my standards :haha:) Hes really good about Jude and stuff which is fab too!! And hes just so sweeet !! :cloud9: xx


----------



## aiimee12345

aww ellie :)
bracelets lol!!

& oooo found a man :D
hope hes nice!!!:) & better then that idiot!!!!

lol

x


----------



## annawrigley

aww Ellie hope it all goes well!! :flower:

congrats on your girl aimee! :cloud9:

Noah is 10lb7 now :happydance: and aw Sophie I really feel for you, Noah is like that too atm just really unsettled and hardly ever seems to sleep, so draining isn't it :( hopefully alice will 'grow out of it' soon! Xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

trashit said:


> chubbers are definitely the best!! Jude has what my mum calls "bracelets" :haha: hes covered in rolls, hes so cute and so so greedy! i have no idea what he weighs but im guessing hes closing in on 12 lbs as hes fitting into his 3-6 stuff now!!
> 
> Its early doors yet but i've met someone :blush: Im trying not to get too excited incase it all goes tits up but we're going to the festival in summer together and we're hoping to meet before then too! He's dead sweet, and absolutely gorgeous (which is just about a first by my standards :haha:) Hes really good about Jude and stuff which is fab too!! And hes just so sweeet !! :cloud9: xx

:happydance: :happydance: &#9834; &#9835; Ellie's got a date! Ellie's got a date! &#9834; &#9835;
That's important that he's good with Jude! Has he met him yet?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Oh some bruin thing..
the bruin brand atm are 3 for 2 in toys r us, quite good :) xx


----------



## aiimee12345

thank you anna :)
hope u & Noah are ok :D

& thats good em :)
might have to go have a look 

x


----------



## trashit

thankyou Aimee, Anna and Ally (3 A's :haha:) 
We're taking it slow and i think i should wait a while to introduce him to Judey wude but he says he loves kiddas and accepts that he's my life and thinks im an amazing woman :blush: he's so sweet and so hot too ! i cant believe it. Especially cant believe ive met someone so soon after! I thought i never would or itd be years! lol xx


----------



## Maddiee

thats great that he understands that Jude (judey wude - i loled at that) is your primary focus and if he can accept and respect that than :thumbup:


----------



## trashit

He says he really respects women but thinks i really deserve respect, "i take the cake" as he put it :wacko: :haha: he's just wonderful :blush: xx


----------



## Maddiee

thats so great to hear! and so quick after jude :)
its wonderful.


----------



## lily123

Ellie you saucy minx :winkwink:
Good on you girlie, he sounds really nice :) I hope everything turns out really well for you :D I'm sure it will :happydance:
xxx


----------



## trashit

saucy minx :haha:
i doubt anything of that sort will be happening with the state my body's in :haha:
xxx


----------



## Maddiee

i definitely see the glass half full Ellie. 
haha


----------



## trashit

:haha: its always half full in my world ;) x


----------



## Maddiee

thats good then. 
i wish i could sleep. i'm so awake!


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> thankyou Aimee, Anna and Ally (3 A's :haha:)
> We're taking it slow and i think i should wait a while to introduce him to Judey wude but he says he loves kiddas and accepts that he's my life and thinks im an amazing woman :blush: he's so sweet *and so hot too* ! i cant believe it. Especially cant believe ive met someone so soon after! I thought i never would or itd be years! lol xx

PICTURE!!!!!!


Maddiee said:


> thats good then.
> i wish i could sleep. i'm so awake!

Sleep sleep SLEEPP!!! I know it's impossible these days but enjoy the days when you can just lay in bed for hours and hours... I miss sleeping in :(


----------



## trashit

ok ok :blush: you've pulled my finger :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Jas029 said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Aimee, Anna and Ally (3 A's :haha:)
> We're taking it slow and i think i should wait a while to introduce him to Judey wude but he says he loves kiddas and accepts that he's my life and thinks im an amazing woman :blush: he's so sweet *and so hot too* ! i cant believe it. Especially cant believe ive met someone so soon after! I thought i never would or itd be years! lol xx
> 
> PICTURE!!!!!!Click to expand...

See, at least you had the guts to ask. I just went on her fb and tried to see if I could use process of elimination to find him. :blush: :haha:


----------



## trashit

process of elimination? :rofl: it could have been any of them! ;) what was the elimination process? did you guess him?


----------



## ~RedLily~

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> thankyou Aimee, Anna and Ally (3 A's :haha:)
> We're taking it slow and i think i should wait a while to introduce him to Judey wude but he says he loves kiddas and accepts that he's my life and thinks im an amazing woman :blush: he's so sweet *and so hot too* ! i cant believe it. Especially cant believe ive met someone so soon after! I thought i never would or itd be years! lol xx
> 
> PICTURE!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> See, at least you had the guts to ask. I just went on her fb and tried to see if I could use process of elimination to find him. :blush: :haha:Click to expand...

thats what i normally do :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

aw congrats on the new man Ellie!


----------



## GermanGirl

tell me...do you have many problems to live without FOB?
Sometimes I feel so strong that I don't need Manuel (my FOB) but there are some times too, when I think he has to be a father and I miss him so much!


----------



## trashit

I get like that AAAAAALLLL the time sugar, dont worry about it. Not necessarely about FOB but just about any man. I sometimes just wish there was someone to take the bottles upstairs while i carry Jude instead of me doing 2 trips, someone to share the feeds with, the nappy changes with, someone to cook me tea while i sort Jude. And most importantly someone to cuddle with when Jude's in the land of nod :( It gets lonely, but you can and you WILL be able to do it sugar :) Try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

Is it just me, or do men seem to have commitment issues?! 
Surprise pregnancies don't seem to be their forte. :/ x


----------



## trashit

Its just the shock.... It hits us hard but its happening inside OUR bodies. To them they just wanna deny it and run and hide. Its not their fault really, they're just programmed to be complete tools.


----------



## EmandBub

That's letting them off the hook.  x


----------



## trashit

well i give up with them, i accept they're from a different planet and now just admire their beauty instead ;)


----------



## EmandBub

That's a great attitude! :)
And btw, your son is gorgeus! 
I love his name. x


----------



## trashit

thankyou sugar :) :)
yeah well no point chasing them around is there! better focusing on our babies, they wont let us down :) xx


----------



## lily123

oooft congratulations Miss Ellie, he's rather fine looking!!
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

trashit said:


> process of elimination? :rofl: it could have been any of them! ;) what was the elimination process? did you guess him?

haha no, I didn't. I only got threw a few guys and then I was like "Ellie has too many hot guys on fb, this won't work." :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

I'm technically not an STM anymore girlies :( Although if OH keeps it up, I might be lol Croc-O-Dile I remember when you first joined us and now you have quite the proper bump!:happydance:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

haha yeah, I was looking at my pictures from 13 weeks and such and I'm like :shock: When did I get big? :haha:
And aww, any reason why OH is being a dork? :hugs:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Yeah my bump seemed to have popped over night too! Although I'm still quite small :blush: No reason really. I mean he's a really nice guy (not something I'm used) very sweet and respectful, he is really excited about the baby (he's not FOB) He loves feeling him/her move. He has an almost 5 month old son and he's such an awesome dad for being so young. But I just don't think I love him as much as he loves me, ya know? He treats me so well. When were together he doesn't let me lift a finger, he would wait on me hand and foot if I let him. The other night, it had to be about 11 p.m, I told him I was craving ice cream but we didn't have any, so he went out and bought some and brought it over! Now that I think about it I really am a terrible person for wanting to break up with such an amazing guy :dohh: I couldn't ask for anyone better but for some reason I just don't know if I really like him. I think I'm going to give it some more time, see if maybe those "feelings" develop. BUT after almost 5 months of not speaking to me FOB is starting to come around again and I'm afraid to admit that I think I still have feelings for him...


----------



## EmandBub

trashit said:


> thankyou sugar :) :)
> yeah well no point chasing them around is there! better focusing on our babies, they wont let us down :) xx

That's v. true. 
I just don't understand how they can go from being so lovely and perfect to a guy that wants nothing to do with you and calling you a slut overnight. 

But hey. x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I wana post bump piks on...
doesnt let me :(
says invalid file!

FOB issues too :(
+ i kinda met somebody else
so my heads fucked!

i would rant about it..
but i think ill save it to later when i can be bothered lmao


----------



## aiimee12345

lol em u ok?
i cant believe ur bump!! :O
i was showing my mom last night... my mom was like think im gonna hide the cake & chocolate from u lol! i was like how mean u cant do that to me lol!

xx


----------



## Jas029

Not bad Ellie :winkwink:


----------



## trashit

I think he's rather gorgeous if i must say so myself ;) (and that was halloween, he's not some freak who LIKES to dress up in that way, although knowing me it wouldnt surprise anyone if he was :haha:) He's so sweet. He messaged me after we'd stopped talking last night to thank me for making him so happy and about how special he thinks i am :blush: I feel like a kid in a candy shop :rofl:

I cant believe how quickly time has flown! Ally's viable, Alice and Sasha are nearly popping, Jude's nearly 4 weeks old.... What's going on?! x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol ellie :) 
u make me giggle!!!
& he sounds soooo sweet babe :)

xx


----------



## Jas029

I gave up.. I finally got a new facebook :lol:

So expect to see a Jasmine wanting to be your friend :winkwink:


----------



## aiimee12345

lol jas i delted fb agesss ago
then made a new one the other week... cus everyone on here was sayin they had it lol!
so thought id get a new one!

x


----------



## JoJo16

heyy girlyss only just caught up :D
alice is doing so much better since i put her on c&g comfort although shes alot more sicky she drinks at least 4oz sometimes 5 :) cant have it both ways i suppose. she was giggling loads when i was tickling her it was so cute!! she had her 2nd injections the other day but i wouldnt take her lol! i hate seeing her screaming like that. 
heres a pic (or 2 :winkwink:) of my lil monkey


----------



## aiimee12345

aww she gawjus!! :)
my friends little girl at her 8weeks injections!! omg i could have cried... so dunno what im gonna be like with my little girl!!

did she cry a lot?

x


----------



## JoJo16

yea i felt so bad cus she was asleep and woke up to them stabbing her legs!! and when she finally opened her eyes she was looking at me and i was like nooo i didnt do it!! she was really grumpy pretty much the whole day with her first but wasnt so bad wih the second ones. she had a bruise onher leg :( i was so sad. she did her first giggle in he afternoon on her first ones so couldnt have hurt that much lol! xxx


----------



## trashit

aww shes beautiful! im dreading the injections! :( :(

x
p.s Jarrod update-
i love how he never forgets Jude. I asked him what his perfect day would be and it was "to spend it with you and Jude!" 
:blush:


----------



## aiimee12345

awww bless a :( 
bet it does scare them for a bit but then they prob forget dont they

& oooo ellie :D soooo sweet!!

x


----------



## JoJo16

awww ellie how sweet! thats what im most worried about when meeting someone he will have o be good enough for the boh of us. for some reason i imagine meeting someone and telling him i have a baby and him running a mile i think i look down so badly on men since my ex lol! :(


----------



## EmandBub

Awh! 
Ellie, that's adorable!
I wish all men were like that. :cry: x


----------



## trashit

dont worry, thats what i thought too! i thought "no mans gonna want me with Jude and not only that, no mans gonna want this body!" but i found someone less than 4 weeks aftrer having him! im well impressed :lol:
if i can, you can, dont worry, you definitely will!!


----------



## trashit

i do too sugar :hugs:
dont worry there are good ones out there! 
and btw i love your name, that was on my girls list :) x


----------



## EmandBub

Emeline? Really?!
I hate it! There's so many Emmas, Emilys and Em-blahs that it becomes a nightmare. :haha:
And I hope so.
I guess me and men don't seem to have v. good relationships.
Unless you count Baby Bean's dad, *before* I got myself pregnant. :dohh: x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol
this lad jus asked my mate for my number rang & asked if i wanted to go out i was like no! 
then he said can u believe (stacey) this girl i no is pregnant.... i was like i am! he was like o iv got to go!

1... i wouldnt fuk u any way!!!
2... i wouldnt even want to if i was desperate lol!!!

idiot!!!!!!

xx


----------



## EmandBub

Awh! 
Aimee, he's just a little shit.
And you can do A LOT better. x


----------



## JoJo16

i cant get over how chubby jude is!! hes like my nephew when he was born 9lb 8oz n i thought that was big lol!! and i cant believe he fits into 3-6 alice is still in 0-3 lol! my nephew is now 3.5years and looks like a 5 year old bless him. 
anywayss i gota to go to bottles and give alice her last feed :D. i cheat and give her one whilst shes alseep so she sleeps through lol xxx


----------



## JoJo16

what a totall dick aimee! ggrrr. see this is what i imagine when thinkin about men!! x


----------



## trashit

i dunno how you can give her one while shes sleeping, Jude would just dribble it all over lol. I know, he's such a chubber! One of the mw's that came round when he was born said he'll have troubles with people thinking he's older but i dunno, cos i was 9 pounds 7oz at birth but gradually got less chubby as i got older, always been tall tho. 

:hugs: Aimee, what a wanker!!!!!!! I hate "men" (boys really!!) like that. Complete tools! Obvious what he wanted!
And i LOVE Emeline!! Emma nd Emily are common (i mean theres alot of them not that they're common lol) but Emeline's really different and lovely!!! :) 
Dont worry about him changing now your preg, just shows him up for the dick he is!! x


----------



## aiimee12345

awww judes cute :) 
i would jus stay awake all night lookin at him lol!
but then again i would prob be too tired lol!! 

i dont think my baby wil be very big... but u never no lol! she might surprise me!!

& i no most men (boys lol!) are idiots!! there has to be some nice ones out there!! there jus has too be surely? lool!!


xxx


----------



## EmandBub

trashit said:


> And i LOVE Emeline!! Emma nd Emily are common (i mean theres alot of them not that they're common lol) but Emeline's really different and lovely!!! :)
> Dont worry about him changing now your preg, just shows him up for the dick he is!! x

Haha! I never liked my name. 
For some reason I always wanted to be called Amy!
I don't get it though.
He was lovely and my family loved him.
And then when I told him, he called me a slut, and said it wasn't his. :nope: x


----------



## aiimee12345

em think there all like that!!
suddenly realise there gonna have to grow up cus they got responsibilities then think omg!! but we have too... so dont see why they shouldnt!!!

& i dont really like my name that much... there was loads of girls at school called amy... but mine was the only one spelt like aimee x


----------



## EmandBub

I always loved Amy! I had friends called Aimee, Amie and Amy.
I love the name Amelie for example with the nn Amie. :blush:
I'm special.
And I just don't get it. 
We have it WORSE!
We have the PROOF!
I'm shitting myself for when I'm REALLY showing and don't just look fat.
I get paranoid enough about people staring!  x


----------



## aiimee12345

doe worry everyone always stares at me... this woman today was i was like problem lol!
prob cus i only look about 12!! lol
& my cousin is called amie... when her mom had her she didnt speak to any of our family so didnt no i was called aimee... she like a year younger i think!

x


----------



## EmandBub

Awh!
I'm really short - 5ft [I know, I'm a dwarf] but I have quite a big chest.
So I look disporportional!
I meant, I get people thinking I'm 12 and others thinking I'm 20!
So..  x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol im only bout 5foot1.. maybe 2 lol!
im teeny... haha!!
& really skinny... except for my bump lol! 
so i dont like in proportion lol!! 

& some people think im older... but only when im sat down!!! haha

x


----------



## EmandBub

My bumps not that big yet, and I'm naturally tubby!
Darn you skinny people!  x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol!! 
:)

my bumps not really big... il put a pik up i took it yday... but its not very good cus my phone lead doe work so had to take it on my moms laptop with the built in webcam thing so had to bend down to press the button lol!!

xx


----------



## EmandBub

I just look tubby in mine! 
It looks all weird.. :S x


----------



## aiimee12345

mine was prob jus fat at ur stage lol!
i started gettin big about 14weeks... but i was in hospital & drinkin all the time!!
so prob was jus full up with all the water i was having lol

https://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae48/aimee_12345_photo/Picture030.jpg


----------



## EmandBub

You've got a gorgeus bump!
Everyone's are so cute!
I hope mine gets more of a shape.
Rather than looking like a food baby. x


----------



## aiimee12345

:) 
mine gets bigger on a night... when i eat more throughout the day lol!!

x


----------



## EmandBub

LOL!
Awwh!
And is that a tattoo i see?  x


----------



## aiimee12345

yep :)
that ones my name... i got one the other side & one on my back... hope they dont go too funny :(

x


----------



## EmandBub

Oooh!
I wanted a tattoo!
But I ended up getting my nose pierced instead. :thumbup: x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol!
my mate had a tattoo on her stomach & got preg like a month later... now looks weird... but iv had them about 2/3 years so hoping they wont :)

x


----------



## EmandBub

Awh!
I bet she was pissed about it!
Waste of money.  
And so far it looks gorgeus! So I doubt you'll have a problem. x


----------



## aiimee12345

thank you!
& yh she was lol!
i want another one when baby here... on the back of my neck like going down my back :D
x


----------



## EmandBub

Ooh!
Of what? x


----------



## aiimee12345

i want stars and stuff... like not jus stars sumat else aswell but cant think what lol!
suppose got a while to wait anyway lol!
my dads payin cus was meant to have it 4 xmas... but day wanna while i was pregnant... even tho i think u can im not sure tho :S
& maybe have her name in the middle or something & her date of birth? im not sure

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

I like the d.o.b idea!!
It's cute! :)
And I think you can, but personally wouldn't do it - just incase! x


----------



## aiimee12345

:)
yh & jus incase the needles dodgy or something!

x


----------



## EmandBub

Exactly! ;)
So how are you and bub doing today? x


----------



## aiimee12345

:)
yh we good ta... she not moving much today... lazy monkey lol!
prob cus i keep moanin that she hurts me when she moves sometimes lol!

how bout u 2? xx


----------



## GermanGirl

trashit said:


> I get like that AAAAAALLLL the time sugar, dont worry about it. Not necessarely about FOB but just about any man. I sometimes just wish there was someone to take the bottles upstairs while i carry Jude instead of me doing 2 trips, someone to share the feeds with, the nappy changes with, someone to cook me tea while i sort Jude. And most importantly someone to cuddle with when Jude's in the land of nod :( It gets lonely, but you can and you WILL be able to do it sugar :) Try not to worry :hugs:


thank you!
I have written him just ONE Mail because of the acknowledgment of paternity and he doesn't answere -.- it hurts so much!
Why are so many assholes outside?


----------



## trashit

Well that is all you can do, if he doesn't wanna be in Romeo's life then its him losing out, you'll have a beautiful son in the end :hugs:
I dunno why theres so many arseholes, i wish there were more men about like Jarrod!


----------



## JoJo16

i used to think that aswell ellie about giving them a bottle when they were asleep. but when alice wasnt feeding enough i got her out and gave her a bottle and she surprised me and drank it all and she didnt even open an eye! if i wake her up getting her out she wont drink it but when shes asleep she does lol. then i realised she slept through when i did it so i do it all the time lol. 
yea my nephew isnt chubby anymore hes just really tall like a 5 year old lol bless him. have i got you on fb ellie? x


----------



## trashit

awww bless him :cloud9:
wow im gonna attempt this bottle thing! dont wanna wake him shoving it in tho :haha:
i dunno?! I'm Ellie Croot, you'll be able to tell which ones me, mad girl with leopard leggings on ;) x


----------



## trashit

Oh my lord HOW SWEEEEEEEET IS JARROD!!!!!!!
I told him how special i think he is for accepting Jude and he said "Jude's a bonus"
omg. im falling! haha x


----------



## EmandBub

Ellie!
He sounds so sweet!
He's a keeper. ;)
Plus, I _love_ his name! x


----------



## trashit

I do too! He said he knows loads of Jarrods, he's the first one ive ever come across!! I was gonna call Jude that at one point hehe.


Oh and just a FOB update;
He sent me a 6 page long letter today, my mum read it out and we couldnt stop laughing. He's drawn these weird little pictures on the pages, theres one of a baby in a pram next to a pond with a duck :wacko: he must have been out of it, or maybe he really is a wacko job like my mum reckons :haha:
I'll give you a line of it-
"You came into my life like a true angel, almost like it was meant to be. You stole my heart, you made me blind. You made me realise what a fool i am and how soft i am. Like the pide piper with your big green eyes. I would ask you to send me back the biggest part of my heart only that wont happen. You see- you made my heart so big"
:dohh: 
LMAO.


----------



## EmandBub

Okay, so another stupid question.
What does FOB stand Forrrr?

And AWH!
That's adorable!
And I just nearlly fell of the sofa.
What a cutie!
Pide Piper? ;)

Bet Jarrod's better at writing than him!  x


----------



## Lissa3120

FOB - Father of baby... :) sorry to interrupt


----------



## EmandBub

Haha! Thanks!
Lissa right? :) x


----------



## trashit

hope you didnt mean FOB was adorable :haha: 
he's such a dick. a corny dick :rofl: x


----------



## EmandBub

But a funny corny dick. ;) x


----------



## trashit

a hilarious one, i really hope he writes again, i could do with a laugh now and then
im gonna show you the pram picture :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

Cough.
That's a pram?!
I thought it looked like an upside down Mickey mouse.. :haha:
That's precious. x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol an upside down mickey mouse!! Lol

& aww ellie... he sounds amazing!!!

xx


----------



## EmandBub

Aimee!! :)
Look at it upside down thoughh.
The handle is the tail!
It works. :blush: x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol... yh i suppose it does... ;) 

lol

you all ok today?xxx


----------



## trashit

i have three freckles on my arm that look like mickey :D 
my claim to fame :haha:
I'm doing real good;
Got the beatles on, Jude's (sorta) settled and i'ma talking to Jarrod :D
how about yourself? x


----------



## aiimee12345

ooo when i was younger i really used to like the beatles lol!
i had there album & everyone thought i was mad! lol

n awww :) .... 

n bless Jude .. he such a cutie :D

& im ok.. jus eatin salt n vinegar mcoys (my fav) wel at the min lol!

x


----------



## trashit

oh man my nanna loves mcoys! :lol: (sorry a bit random, but thats what they remind me of :haha:)
Aww! I adore the beatles (probably a little too much hense Jude's name :haha:)
Everyone thought i was mental as a child cos i enjoyed my nannas music lol x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol.. awww :)
i love them too :)
we would get on me & ur nanna :D hehe!!

& aww... i used to like them at school too hehe!!
everyone thought i was strange... & i love the name Jude :D

xxx


----------



## trashit

thankyou :)
BEATLES TRIVIA FOR YER-
Ive been asked if its after John's son. But his son was called Julian, shortened to Jules and originally hey jude was hey jules, and just a tribute Paul made for Julian when John and Ulrika Lennon broke up. Then they decided to release it but changed it to Jude :)
Not many people seem to know that and think that ive named him after John's son. I haven't. Just the song and John :)

Rant over!

Oh you would im sure as long as you like church and frank sinatra :rofl: x


----------



## aiimee12345

oooo :)
very good piece of information lol!
but least u can tell everyone that when they ask why u called Jude Jude... :)

& jus saw ur piks on that thread bout pre & post preg!!
omg how fast has that belly gone :O
verrryyyy good :)

& lol... hmm i dont really like church wel i havent been and i dont like frank sinatra lol!! 
so think it stops at the mcoys lol!!

x


----------



## trashit

I'm really peeved. My mama seems to think that its my fault Jude wont settle tonight cos i co sleep :( I dont mean to co sleep, and tbh i never planned to. It started in hospital when he really would not get off my chest, i needed to get a little sleep seen as i'd gone four days (two of which in labour!) without, so i just held onto him and had little naps (glad the mw's didnt notice, our hosp has this real strict no co sleeping rule cos 2 babies died this year from it there) Then when i got home he was in his moses at the side of me. But then i realised that when i'm getting up at 4am to feed him, its easier to just grab the bottle and give him it while hes laying beside me, so often enough i fall asleep with him there. This morning was bad though, i didnt even realise id dropped off after he'd done with his bottle, and i had both the big pillows on the bed (i usually take them off so he doesnt smother himself) and his head was right near them... 
But yeah. So now i feel shitty. I dont think its anything to do with that, he's just having a fussy night!


----------



## trashit

Well i love Sinatra but i also dont like church. My similarites with my nanna stop at her music taste. She's obsessed with religion, ok so shes not psycho and doesnt try pressuring people into it, but shes always buying shit thats been blessed for Jude, like this little angel plaque thing. Its sweet but its really not me lol.

Thankyou :flower: I'm really impressed by it! Ok so its not perfect, but i had a 10 lber 4 weeks ago, cant expect it to be washboard like some of the others lol. 

x


----------



## JoJo16

ellie you fob sounds like mine - a proper nut job!
as for co sleeping i slept with alice for first month pretty much everytime and then stopped and she was fine. she still has fussy nights now and comes into my bed so i can sleep. there too little to know they can get there own way yet so i wouldnt worry about it. you know whats best for u n jude so carry on doing what u want. alice has slept thru from 8 weeks so it obviously didnt make a difference. x


----------



## trashit

:flower: thankyou, thats really helped me. My mum HATES co sleeping, she seems to think that A) he'll die. and B) he wont go to sleep in his own cot when i want him to. 
I think she's talking toss ;) haha.
How you doing sugar? x

and :happydance: for psycho FOB's ;)


----------



## trashit

btw girlies, 
does anybody have any idea what happened to Ashley? She pops into my mind every day, she hasn't been around for the past 2 months, i hope her and the girls are ok.


----------



## JoJo16

im good hun :D alice been in bed since half 7 
hows you??
is your fob seeing jude atall, dont really no your story though lol!
and i was thinking bout her the oher day lol i no it sounds wierd haha x


----------



## trashit

it sounds weird that she pops into my mind so much! but she does, i just wonder what happened to her! :shrug:

Nah, he left when i was 7 months gone, and then i had the decency to let him know Jude was born (my mum said he didnt deserve to know, but i thought i better!) He came to see him but he made me realise that he just cant look after himself let alone Jude, so i've told him to stay out. He's into drugs, has no job, lives in the bedroom of a scabby house with his coke head friends, he's a complete bum and he's really simple up there, he doesnt know one day from the other lol.
How about you? x


----------



## JoJo16

oh dear :( whata dick.
i left when i found out i was preg. i realised that i didnt wana be with him with a baby cus he was so controlling n treated me like shit and had to have everything his way. 
he constantly threatened me throughout my pregnancy sayin he was takin me to court i wouldnt be a fit mum bla bla u no all that shit lol. had hardly any contact and then i let him no a week after i had alice. and his attitude changed to just wanting to see her and being involved but still pissed me about with times and stuff. 
i saw a solicitor and iv agreed to half hour sessions a week for him to see her (which is too much for my liking lol) hes such a dick i was lettin him come twice a week for an hour and he said it wasnt enough so i told him to see a solicitor and now hes gona get less lol! iv not heard back yet to whether hes going to agree to this or take me to court though. he doesnt pay for her hes not on the bc so he dont have a leg to stand on.
he saw her 3 times before she was a month old and hasnt since. i really wish he would leave us both alone but whatever way i look at it hes stil her dad n always will be :( unfortunetly!!


----------



## trashit

Yeah i feel scabby that he's Jude's dad, but to me a dad is so much more than blood, i want Jude to have a dad thats as good as mine, so if that means him having a stepdad or me as both his mum and dad then whatever, i just know that that cockface isnt and never will be a true dad. 
Im sorry you have to put up with all that, and still have to have him digging around :hugs: But because hes not on BC could you not refuse visiting if its dragging you down and hes still treating you like crap? 
:shrug: I just wish there were more nice men out there


----------



## trashit

Btw i love the name Alice! It was always gonna be Jude or Alice at first for me :) its such a classy name!


----------



## trashit

And just to rant because i can;
I was originally going to festival with my mate Rob. But then Jarrod came into my life so i thought i'd invite him along too. Was still staying at Rob's house night before (cos coach leaves from manchester and rob lives there) and still sharing Rob's tent, but i wanted Jarrod to come along cos he loves the bands too and he was gonna go on his own anyway. So i told Rob i'd invited him and he's got really pissy at me and told me to shove it, hes just gonna go by himself because he'l have more fun on his own, he doesnt wanna be around 2 love birds and that i should "focus on being a mum"

He can be such a dick at times, and reaaaally immature (baring in mind he is 24 years old!) He's only being that way out cos he doesnt like other people being around, he can be a little controllling and i think he still has a bit of a thing for me (he protested his love for me a year ago but i rejected cos hes not my type :nope:) But there's no need for him to be so nasty and add his little jibes in! I've been focused on being a mum for nearly a year, and this is the first break im gonna have, its 2 days away from Jude, and hes staying with my mum so i know hes gonna be safe. God it just really annoys me :nope: 

Sorry, i know thats a completely unnessecary rant, im just peeved! :lol: x

EDIT- i also cant believe that he reckons hes gonna have more fun drinking on his own than with two perfectly nice people. It just doesnt make sense!


----------



## aiimee12345

i dont think i had joined when ashley came on?
or maybe i had... but dont remember lol!

& lol ellie!! my nans a bit of a church person... she doesnt go that much but she reads like the testament or something like that!

& im very impressed too!!
doubt mine wil be lookin like that 4weeks after... whatever size she is lol!!

xx


----------



## aiimee12345

aww ellie :(
what is it with immature boys!!!

u deserve a break!!
ur a single mom!!
u need a break sometimes... we all do!!!
u do focus on being a mom!!
its not like ur leaving him forever!
i think he sounds a bit jealous! 

x


----------



## trashit

thankyou :flower: Im sure you'll be one of the lucky ones with the washboards :)
Aww nans are so sweet. I love my nanna, nanna's are ace! :lol:

Idk what it is with them?! Like you say im a single mum, i dont get any breaks, i deal with the finances, look after a 4 week old baby, do all the housework and try loooking after myself AT 17 YEARS OLD and alone! I think im doing blooming marvelous if i must say so myself :lol:
I think he meant i should focus on being a mum rather than men;
I didnt ask to meet someone so sooon but im really glad i did, he makes me so happy! Happier than any man has before, honestly! x


----------



## JoJo16

its because he expects to have everything his way and hes not gettin it. he wanted to come 2 evenings a week to be 'involved' in alice's bedtime routine (bathing bottle and putting to bed) and he wanted me to go to his on weekends with alice but not be in the same room so he can 'bond' hes a proper douche really really is! so my letter back said you can come twice a week for half hour and your not goin on the bc and im not coming to yours he can ake it or leave it cus im not budging. its not all or nothing its take what your given or nothing. 
god knows how he would react if i met someone else not that it has anything to do with him but he sure would try to make things difficult!

ellie you deserve a break being a single mum is hard and nobody could imagine what its like untill ur put in that situation so why shouldnt you be aloud 2 days out to yourself. if you were with fob you would be able to so whats the difference! its not like your leaving jude to look after himself!!! im not going to miss going out on my 18th just because im a single mum doesnt mean im not aloud to go out. he will prob realise hes being a muppet though. just have a good time!!! x


----------



## trashit

Its like just because you become a mother it doesnt automatically mean you're life stops. We are still, in the end, young girls and we deserve a break from time to time. Its not like i'm always pushing him on my mum, and yeah like you say if i was with FOB i'd be able to go out (probably more often really! lol)

Aw im sorry he's such a cock to you, but i think you've been really strong giving him that chance. I think it takes courage after what hes put you through to be able to let him see her. I take my hat off to you:howdy:

x
EDIT- i hope he disappears though, you deserve a life without that douche being anywhere near :)


----------



## aiimee12345

i hope i do get my stomach back lol! :)
but i wont be bothered if i dont straight away... least we have excuses :D

& i love my nan too :) jus a bit annoyin sometimes!! Lol

& exactly.. i think ur doing an amazing job too!! :)
u have to do everythin for u ur lil man & do the house too!!
i wouldnt be able too lol!
im glad i stil live with my mom lol!! 

u deserve some time out! 

x


----------



## trashit

thankyou :flower:
I wont be made to feel bad about having a slight break away. I havent slept properly since i went into labour, i dont even get chance to wipe my arse anymore :rofl: so i think i deserve just a tiny break away.
Im sure you'll pop straight back and be back in your old clothes in no time, i can tell! :lol:

and jesus nannas are annoying at times lol. My nannas always on a rant and she always has to be right. Like when she found out FOB had been to visit she thought that meant i wanted him back and no matter how much i said HE MAKES ME FEEL SICK, HE MAKES ME CRINGE, IVE REALISED NOW MORE THAN EVER THAT HE ISNT CAPABLE OF LOOKING AFTER JUDE, I DONT WANT HIM NEAR ME EVER AGAIN. she kept saying stuff like "eurgghhh do you really want to kiss that? hes simple" and shit lol. x


----------



## JoJo16

id just wish he either fucked of or stopped pissing about and dragging it out more than it needs to. im sick of going to see a solicitor and wondering what his next move will be. i was never gona stop him from seeing her only because i no i cant lol it might sound bad but i truly believe alice is better off without him but i need to give him to chance first. ohyea and he needs proof that hes signed up to parenting classes lol.!! x


----------



## aiimee12345

lol :)
i think u do too!!
i no i wil want to go out when iv had her... not that i want to leave her everyday!
but a break wil do me good from time to time :D
its not like we leave them on there on & anywhere lol!

lol bless a :)
my nan keeps askin if im going to get back together with FOB my nan likes him.. but u should see my moms face when she asks ! my mom hates him lol

x


----------



## JoJo16

haha your nan!! but nan is great i thought it was kwl she let me smoke wen i was like 14 lol she was like i no u will quit one day u all do so whats the harm lol!! me n all family used to stay in a side flat she has on the house (she used to do b&b) we used to stay n get drunk lol and she would come in and be like so what u got to drink 2nyt then and we would be like oh just some coke n squash n think she didnt no lol!!


----------



## EmandBub

Awh, Ellie, you're amazing.
Seriously.
I don't know how I'm going to do this on my own.
But when I read your posts and I know you can do it, it gives me some hope. :blush:
:hugs: x


----------



## JoJo16

and ellie the sleeping does get better. for first 8 weeks i was like im never going to sleep again. i was constantly tired and really down because alice has never been a good feeder and then all of a sudden she dropped her night feed and i went to bed at night and actually woke up in the morning i couldnt believe it lol!

i gave alice her 'asleep' feed at half 10 and she didnt even open an eye and drank 4.5oz lol and went straight back down!!


----------



## JoJo16

im off girlysss best get some sleep! nightt x


----------



## trashit

bloody hell your nanas awesome! :haha: 
:hugs: about FOB, i wish he wasnt such a dick and that hed make his chuffing mind up! I hope one day he just decides he doesnt want in for both of your sakes cos he sounds like a real dick!

Wow about the sleeping!!!!!!!! I slept through from being 6 weeks old and im hoping Jude follows! Hes just so greedy. Hes in a slight routine of 5-6oz every 2-3 hours. Its getting him to take it that annoys me, i can sometimes be sat for like an hour on one bottle, and sometimes he'll only take 3 and then wake up an hour later for the rest :dohh: Glad im not bfing anymore tho cos i found that to be an absolute nightmare! 

and thankyou Em, you'll be just fine :hugs: its not easy but i actually PREFER doing it alone :) x


----------



## EmandBub

Hmm.
I just don't know how I'm going to afford a baby.
I still have to go back to school and find someone to sit for me.
And then how will I have time to do work and study AND look after a baby? 
This is just ridiculous! x


----------



## JoJo16

he takes 5 or 6 oz!!! alice has never had more than 5 its usually 3 or 4 lol. shes gettin chubby now tho there was no fat on her when she was born. didnt have a single roll on her arms or legs bless her!! shes giggling all the time now when i tickle her its soo cute!!

and ellie i wish he would too but i no he wont just go :(!


----------



## trashit

awww shes absolutely adorable :cloud9: i love little chubbers!! so cuuute :) 

Last night was a NIGHTMARE. didn't get to bed til 2AM (talking to mr lover man ;) ) But when i got up to bed i started feeling REALLY SICK so couldnt sleep til 4, by which time Jude was up for next feed. Took an hour to get him down. Woke up at 7am and took 3oz, went to sleep. Woke again half an hour later missing his bottle :dohh: so i gave him the rest. He must have slept an hour before he wanted ANOTHER bottle..... Then he just would not settle back down. So i've basically had like 2 and a half hours sleep. Im knackered :shock:
Not only that but he spewed all over the bed so i had to get up and change all the covers, so no lie in for me! :dohh:
I hope everyones doing ok today :)

And Em, is there not a creche in your school? Or could you not be a part of "care to learn" (they pay for your childcare) :shrug: i guess school is different to college.. I'd ask a connexions advisor or a mentor in school?
Money wise, are you over 16? x


----------



## lilbabylove

My husband is leaving me. :( I am 19 will be 20 in a few days and am petrified of miscarrying now because he is leaving me and I know that the baby will keep us together. Has anyone else been SO SCARED of miscarrying? We're young and I read that the chances are dramatically lower for younger women so have any of you ladies experienced this fear? I mean the other women here that are I am assuming much older in the other threads talk about their IVF treatments and their miscarriages it scares me because I had no problem getting pregnant! :(


----------



## EmandBub

I'm 17, but no there isn't a creche.
I haven't even told the school yet!
Care to learn!? 
I don't actually think I can do this! x


----------



## aiimee12345

hi lilbabylove!
hope ur ok!! :) 
i think everyone worries about that wel i did!
jus try not to worry too much!
hope ur ok!

xxxx


----------



## aiimee12345

n em u wil do it :)
u wil be ok!!
ur wil be an amazing mom!

x


----------



## EmandBub

What if I can't?
What if I mess up?


----------



## aiimee12345

babe we all think that... but we jus have to do our best!! :) 
u wil be a brilliant mom to your baby!
it will all come too u... :)

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

I can't afford a baby.
God this is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## aiimee12345

em i cant afford a baby either really... unless we are rich i dont think we would be able to!
they are expensive... .. u ok?

x


----------



## EmandBub

Maybe this is just a bad idea.
This kid is going to be screwed up.


----------



## lilbabylove

thank you so much aiimee! glad to know I'm not the only one! I am doing okay just going to see my in-laws today haha so hopefully they can talk some sense into their son! I am just so worried as it will be the last thing to hold us together and I don't have a problem concieving like the other women but it's still just I love this baby so much! Happy Easter girls!


----------



## aiimee12345

yh i no hun.. :)
& ooo hope they talk sense into him too... maybe his jus worried?
most men/boys get like that at first...& happy easter :)
does a chinses open on easter? 

& em hope ur ok!!


----------



## JoJo16

aww ellie i hated nights like that and then you like i soo should have gone to bed earlier i wil 2moz but it never happens alice has started wakin in he night again i tihnk shes having a growth spurt but shes quite good just has a bottle and is back down within half hour.

i was worried about miscarryin especially all the stress i was going through. but the firs scan was amzing and i allowed myself to relax :)

i didnt tihnk i could afford a baby i was so worried thinkin im never going to be able to support her but i get by. sometimes its hard but it can be done and it is done by millions of us teens out there. loads of people go to college and look after a baby its hard but its worth it and it deffienetly is possible. we all get these thoughts now and again but when the time comes everything fits together. xxx


----------



## JoJo16

and lilbaby you should never stay together just for the sake of a baby. it doesnt always make people sronger it can drive you apart with the stress your under. dont think this is the last chance for you to be together because it might not work out like that. would you rather you were seperated and gave the baby the best possible life with 2 loving parents or would you rather the baby grew up knowing that you were only together because of it and seeing/hearing arguments. i hope everything works out for you though :) x


----------



## JoJo16

i should really writed everything i wana write without startin a new post lol. but i was also gona say to em even older people cant afford a baby but have them just because your young doesnt mean your not going to be able to afford to buy everything it needs because you will one way or another whatever it takes! xxx


----------



## lilbabylove

yeah I know it's just he has wanted a baby for so long and now he's being weird about it with me now that is is happening! :( soo confusing!


----------



## aiimee12345

they are weird tho... they get worried more then us & stuff!!

we are more grown up lol!

x


----------



## lilbabylove

aiimee12345 said:


> they are weird tho... they get worried more then us & stuff!!
> 
> we are more grown up lol!
> 
> x

thanks aiimee :) I'm happy but tired today have an appointment this week so I am so happy! will they take my bloods because I'm scared to miscarry still lol


----------



## aiimee12345

:)
aww.. at my first MW appointment she weighed me & did my blood pressure & gave me leaflets & stuff... she didnt do my blood i had to go to hospital & have it done at my first scan.. & al the other times iv had to have it done at the hospital... but ur MW might do yours or someone at your doctors.. i dunno if they do different things in different places

x


----------



## lilbabylove

oh ok :) I am just so worried about everything ha idk why


----------



## aiimee12345

lol
think its normal jus to worry i stil do now lol

x


----------



## trashit

i still worry NOW! I go over and check hes breathing, i do it in public as well, i peer in at him, and if he doesn't move when i touch his arm, i put my hand on his chest to check for breathing :haha: My friends think im a loon, i just say "well i have to check hes alive!" :lol:
Dont worry sugar, im sure everything will be just fine :hugs:
And age doesnt make a mother, just remember that!

Jarrod last night, omg, i know its really mean but i can be quite a meanie. He said- "I'd die without you" And i just burst into tears.... WITH LAUGHTER! Shh dont tell him though ;) :haha: x


----------



## lilbabylove

yeah I know once I hit like 10 weeks though I will stop the worrying :) haha I know it. I mean I may wonder how the baby is doing but still. OH AND WHAT IS UP WITH THESE MYTHS OF WHAT GENDER YOUR BABY WILL BE! lol. Apparently because all I crave is very sweet stuff and my face was broken out before my bfp soo bad I felt like a 14 year old haha and still is! that I am carrying a girl? lol what?! oh and if you feel ugly it's a girl too it's a bunch of mumble jumble but all the girls I know that have boys all said they had gorgeous hair and no acne and all the girls I know with girls said they felt fat and ugly had terrible acne and their hair never cooperated lol whatt?!


----------



## lilbabylove

hahaha too funny trashit xD yeah I think I will be okay and I will not miscarry fx for me xD ha my husband is so moody sometimes I wonder if HE is pregnant but I know his job has alot of hold on him so its difficult for him to focus on my needs


----------



## annawrigley

Wow lots to catch up on lol. 

First off Ellie I'm soo glad you found someone, you deserve it. 

Also Sophie when you give Alice a bottle in her sleep (lol) do you burp her after cos Noah literally won't settle or sleep ever unless he's been burped.. I've fed him while he sleeps before but within 5 minutes he was squirming and moaning again needing to be burped.
How do you do it?!

Also on co-sleeping, I do it too and everyone disapproves but fuck them, it's us who are dealing with the sleepless nights so anything that'll make it a bit easier for us is our decision not theirs!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Wow lots to catch up on lol.
> 
> *First off Ellie I'm soo glad you found someone, you deserve it. *
> 
> Also Sophie when you give Alice a bottle in her sleep (lol) do you burp her after cos Noah literally won't settle or sleep ever unless he's been burped.. I've fed him while he sleeps before but within 5 minutes he was squirming and moaning again needing to be burped.
> How do you do it?!
> 
> Also on co-sleeping, I do it too and everyone disapproves but fuck them, it's us who are dealing with the sleepless nights so anything that'll make it a bit easier for us is our decision not theirs!

wow, cant be bothered to read through all these post! lol but congrats ellie!

I co-sleep cause I can't sleep without him :wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

aww! :cloud9:
yeah I love sleeping with him. I love knowing he's ok without even having to move or open my eyes. And I love waking up to his little face next to me! :cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

me too anna, at night sometimes i go an get him from his crib when I cant sleep and bring him to my bed


----------



## JoJo16

awww rome thats cute :) i have alice in my bed in the mornings because m to lazy to get up ahaha!!

anna alice is exactly the same as noah she would never settle unless she was burped she used to projectile vomit all the time when she was little and i used to have to burp after every ounce. she went through a stage of not drinking and i changed her to comfort milk which is so much better she will dirnk a whole bottle (5oz) in one go without having to stop. anyway back to the question i feed her and sometimes she burp straight away and other times she doesnt but it doesnt bother her. other times she will wake up half an hour later crying and il pick her up and she will burp then go back to sleep. its so annoying when there younger and cant burp and wont settle i rememeber it took me up to an hour to burp alice. mayb you should try comfort milk. people say they grow out of it but alice didnt its the milk that helped. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol i do that in a morning cause mason decides to wake up after his bottle at half 5 when my dad feeds him before he goes to work and im not getting up at like 6/7 cause he always goes back to sleep in my bed but he wont in his cot lol .. best way really yhen he dont wake up till 10 for his next feed xD!!

Congrats ellie too :)
xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Omgg i cant find where i last posted from!! lmao!!

Arrr
i had some depression thing today at the hospital. they dont think i have biopolar.. but i gotta go back in 6 weeks time!!

everythink with FOB has messed up BIG time...
+ things with this new lad =\
i cant win...

obviously kieran is my babys dad + id love to be a family, but hes found out about this new chap + ive hurt him bad!!!

but if i stop seein the new one.. 
something bad will happen to kieran for me fuckin chris off for kie!!!
so i cant win :(
+ cus i would of hurt chris tooo thats why somethink will happen to him...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe emma, I'm not sure what is best, 
maybe it was too soon to start something with someone new?


----------



## aiimee12345

hope ur ok em :) 
lads are confusing!!
thats y im tryin not to find one lol!
i hate them

x


----------



## aiimee12345

& lilbabylove
i felt crappy like spotty only like sweet stuff & im having a girl :S
so dunno lol

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i didnt want anything new =[
i wanted to be alown, i came to that point!
everythinks so messed up girls =[


----------



## QuintinsMommy

every thing will be okay hun


----------



## annawrigley

aiimee12345 said:


> & lilbabylove
> i felt crappy like spotty only like sweet stuff & im having a girl :S
> so dunno lol
> 
> x

i was the same and I had a boy lol :) x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> every thing will be okay hun

Hope ur right Rome :( .. how are youu + Quinn <3


----------



## aiimee12345

lol anna :)
my mate had a girl & she looked better being pregnant like not spotty or anything!
&
em it wil be ok :) 
jus think ur lil girl will be here soon!!! :D

xxxxx


----------



## trashit

ahhh you'll be fine Em :hugs:

I'm still a single mum even though i'm no longer single, right? Cos im still doing it 100% on my todd, so i must still really be classed as one...
Sorry it was phasing me earlier! lol x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> every thing will be okay hun
> 
> Hope ur right Rome :( .. how are youu + Quinn <3Click to expand...

good, he is sitting in his swing right now, hes been a grump today


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Aww bless him..

yeah ellie id say yu was.. kie keeps saying he wants too see me :(


----------



## aiimee12345

your not single ellie?!!?!?!

xx


----------



## aiimee12345

u gonna meet him babe? 
why does he wanna see u tho... jus too annoy this other lad? xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i dont knoww he misses me i guess :(


----------



## aiimee12345

:(
wel u cant blame him for missin u!
id miss you 
lol
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

aiimee12345 said:


> :(
> wel u cant blame him for missin u!
> id miss you
> lol
> x

me too:thumbup:


----------



## trashit

Right, so i'm looking for you all to tell me i'm a complete loonatic! 

Jarrod and me have been together like what? 2 minutes? And me being me, i'm ALREADY doubting him. Dont get me wrong he's the sweetest guy ever, and i know he's really trying with me... But i'm rubbish with relationships, i usually always push guys away. 

So i'm a bit of a spy when it comes to men, i like to check out that i'm not being cheated on ;) (that's the excuse i use for stalking around :haha:)
I checked out his profile, and there's this girl on there that kept posting shit like "miss you jarrickle, mwa mwa mwa" and so i dug around on her profile (people should privatise more often! :haha:) and he has responded in the same way. So i thought, right she's just a close friend and nothing more, stop being paranoid woman. But then i noticed in his "notes" section he has a quiz, one of the questions is "have you ever been in love" of which he's answered "yeah i am right now and have been for a long time, but she lives half way across the world and i miss her so much :(" 
Now this girl lives in his home country (South Africa) So obviously i presume its about her the amount they go on about missing each other. Now they havent commented each other since the day me and him started talking. So i have it in my head that that day is the day she told him it wont ever work out blahdy blah or some shit. So now i'm being used as some kind of "rebound"? He text me earlier and put miss u mwa mwa, I said DONT EVER USE THE MWA'S WITH ME :rofl: He must think im a total loon, well i am really lol. 
So what do you all think?


----------



## EmandBub

Right.
The first thing I'm going to say is change your little status. :thumbup:
NO being sad. :winkwink: :flower:
Now to the point.
You've been hurt before.
You're taking the baggage from previous incidents into this relationship, and no one can blame you.
But maybe just give him a chance!
And yourself too!
You're amazing!
Why would anyone WANT to cheat on you!
And us girls could use a good laugh once in a while, and if you like him and he likes both you AND Jude, then what's the harm, eh? :hugs: x


----------



## EmandBub

AND OMG.
Happy 1 month to little Jude! :O x


----------



## JoJo16

awww hun you have a right to be like wtf but if i was you i would chill abit dont let things get too serious with him and just take it as it comes for now. if you chill off a bit you will see what hes up to (if anything) with this gal before things get too serious with you n him. going on passed experience dont jump in with both feet always test the water first. 
for me id never go out with someone again who told me they loved me within the first few days. (thats what happened with my ex). i think mayb just relax for a bit and take things as they come. being a spy is good untill you find something you dont wana see and half the time you get the wrong end of the stick anyway. mayb just ask him out straight who she is but dont act like your too bothered  hope you good hun xxx


----------



## JoJo16

and yeaaa HAPPY 1 MONTH TO JUDE!!! how quick has that gone xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Happy one to jude!

if its in the past, just leave it there hun


----------



## EmziixBo0o

wow times going so quickly! idk where its going!!!
kierans threatning me hes going to message chris on facebook..
keeps switching one minite he can be my friend, next he cant! :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

PreggoEggo said:


> aiimee12345 said:
> 
> 
> :(
> wel u cant blame him for missin u!
> id miss you
> lol
> x
> 
> me too:thumbup:Click to expand...

Aww i feel loved now :D ! <3


----------



## lilbabylove

girls I had two drops of very very light pink blood :( is this normal I'm freaking out!


----------



## Becyboo__x

It can be normal.. they usually say wait a few days if it gets heavier or more red.. then get your self to doctors or hospital.. it may be nothing but its best to be on safe side but my friend got sent back from hospital after it happened to her and she got told to wait a few more days to see if there was anymore 
xx


----------



## trashit

i'll give this a little bump.

I just hate how when you're single noone gives a shit, the minute you're in a relationship it's as if you are god to men. 

Jimmy is (and always will be, noone could ever match up to him) the "love of my life" and we've just recently started talking again, and he's just sent me this song he wants to dance with me to, and its just about missing someone and wanting to rush back to them and ahhhhhh. He makes me smile so much. 

My bad :nope:


----------



## EmandBub

Jimmy eh? :)
Ellie, you have so many admirers! 
But that's cute. :blush: x


----------



## trashit

I don't like it though, cos Jimmy will never be far from my mind, we were perfect. And why does he have to come back now I got Jarrod? :(
But haha, i just realised that's another J name! I have a thing for J names :haha: x


----------



## EmandBub

And Jude. ;) 
Aww, honey, it's okay!
Cheesey I know, but - Go with your heart. x


----------



## trashit

I know thats what i mean; the only three guys ive ever loved all J names.
My dad- Jason
Jude and Jimmy lol.


----------



## EmandBub

Aww! So if/when you ever have another bub would you use a J theme?  x


----------



## trashit

i should do, shouldnt i? But i like Amelie and Dharma, i want a girl called either one of them lol.


----------



## EmandBub

Love Amelie. :blush: :hugs:
Dharma's not my style, but just because I think of Dharma and Greg. :D x


----------



## trashit

lol it makes me think of one of my fave books by Jack Kerouac so i go with that :) 
But ill slip a J name in there for luck ;)


----------



## EmandBub

Like.. Jonah, Jack, Joel.. Jarrod. ;) -nudge- x


----------



## trashit

Jarrod? And what are you trying to insinuate? Jarrod Junior? ;) x


----------



## EmandBub

Maybeeeeeh. :blush:
ahem. :ninja: x


----------



## trashit

well he's promised me five ;) x


----------



## trashit

but he likes shit names. Like Skye, uh i dont think so.


----------



## EmandBub

Haha! Poor child.
For a girl or boy? :blush:
Though I can never imagine a boy called Skye?! x


----------



## trashit

Girl! But i told him he can fuck off lol. He likes shit names really, Rupert's alright though. x


----------



## EmandBub

Rupert!
I named my doll that when I was 11.
I thought it was cool.. :blush: x


----------



## trashit

Its an awesome name! My dad had a friend called Rupert that had dreads and wore yellow shoes lol x


----------



## EmandBub

I love how that's what you remember. ;)
tbh it's a v. cool name! xx


----------



## helpmehateyou

Gosh Darn it! My FOB is driving me crazy! I have this all planned out , he is REFUSING too go along with my PERFECT adoption plan. I have the perfect couple , its my aunt and uncle and they only live about in hour away in Ohio the next state over. He makes me so freaking mad! He won't even listen too me, He didn't even want Jace a few months ago but now its BLAHH BLAH BLAH!! He's making this so much harder then it should be. |: it's what's best for *MY* son! Sorry for my rant but jezz.


----------



## EmandBub

I was thinking about adoption, but I haven't been brave enough to actually go ahead with anything yet. 
Sorry he's making it harder hon.
Just tell him that this isn't about what he wants, but about his child.
And if the one good thing he can do as a parent is give his child the best life possible, than maybe he should just get over himself and do it. x


----------



## helpmehateyou

Sadly. He has a HUGE ego, and he thinks he could take care of him by his self.
I was like .:haha: If you think you ca do it don't come crying too me when he doesn't stop crying or your tired. Please were both too young for all of this.? I just turned 15 and he's 16 going on 17? Jezz.


----------



## EmandBub

Don't take any notice.
At the end of the day, it's YOUR decision and if he's going to be an arse about it, then he obviously doesn't even know what he's talking about.
Does he not seem to realise it's going to be HARD?
Maybe if you told him it's unlikely he'll be able to go out for the next 18 years he'll think twice. x


----------



## trashit

But dear, its not just *YOUR* son, its his as well and surely he deserves some say in whether or not he's given up? 
I think it takes a very brave and selfless person to do what you're doing and i think you are thinking very clear mindedly about it, so i'm not slating you, but i think he deserves some kind of say iykwim?


----------



## annawrigley

im so freaking lonely :hissy:


----------



## Abblebubba

Helpmehateyou, do you not have any support from your parents?, it is hard being a teen mummy but not undoable, im not trying to hinder on your decision you clearly have thought very respnsibly about it, but i just know its a life changing decision, and really, the FOB deserves a say even if it hates you to think he does im afraid it takes two to tango and its as much his child as yours, please dont think im having a pop at you, just trying to help and understand a bit more. :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> im so freaking lonely :hissy:

Ditto!


----------



## JoJo16

Becyboo__x said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im so freaking lonely :hissy:
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...

me too :( 

anna hows noah 

and hows mason becy x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Masons alright hes got some teeth coming already im abit horrified lol 3 white dots on his bottom gum :o i hope they dont come soon lol.. Hes just being mardy at minute too. Hows Alice?
xx


----------



## JoJo16

awww bless him!! so soon.

alice is good thanks :) was going through a growth spurt so wasnt sleeping too good at night because she was starving all the time lol. she drank 160z the other evening and a few weeks ago she would only just drink that ina day. she giggles non stop aswell its cute :)
does mason see his dad x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im so freaking lonely :hissy:
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...
> 
> me too :(
> 
> anna hows noah
> 
> and hows mason becy xClick to expand...

me 3 :cry:


----------



## JoJo16

cant belive how quickly there growing up! quins a lil chubber lol do you no how much he weighs rome?

i FINALLY have found a dummy that alice will suck!!!!!!!!!! yayyyy. she had tomme tippe ones with the cherry teat she would suck if you held it in so i had to sit there for ages until she went to sleep sucking it. i got her the bigger size ones and she sucks them!! shes in her cot asleep right now. wooo!

i used to have to put her in her pram and push her to sleep in the day but earlier i put her in her cot with her dummy and she went off to sleep.
its quite sad how happy i am that she sucks a dummy lol!


----------



## TattiesMum

I don't know if you have ever heard of a group called Gingerbread?

They've been around for years and are an organisation for single parents (including a young Mums section) ... 

not only do they offer a free advice line for things like benefits and general support (which is even free for certain mobile networks!) but there are local groups all over the country who often have Mums and Tots groups and other get togethers like coffee mornings, evenings out, kids outings and so on to help you get out and meet other single parents of both sexes (someone I know met her husband through Gingerbread)

Here's the link to their website 

https://www.gingerbread.org.uk/port...lone parents/single-parent-information-online

If you ring them they will be able to tell you about activities local to you or put you in touch with your local group :D

Being a single Mum is lonely :hugs: but spending time with other single parents (who also don't have to worry about having to fit in with a partner/husband's plans) is a good way to go :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

JoJo16 said:


> awww bless him!! so soon.
> 
> alice is good thanks :) was going through a growth spurt so wasnt sleeping too good at night because she was starving all the time lol. she drank 160z the other evening and a few weeks ago she would only just drink that ina day. she giggles non stop aswell its cute :)
> does mason see his dad x

No he did but not now its too awkard and hes not on birth certificate anyway i just told him if he wants contact with him or like to be on birth certificate hell after go through court hes done nothing for mason since he was concieved.. brought nothing except a few clothes that didnt fit him :\ but he dont think masons his anyway so he wants a DNA test done but i aint splashing out for one not on my income anyway :\ and he cant afford it as he cant afford to even support mason :\ 
What about Alices dad?
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im so freaking lonely :hissy:
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...
> 
> me too :(
> 
> anna hows noah
> 
> and hows mason becy xClick to expand...

hes really restless atm, so tiring! hows alice? x


----------



## JoJo16

Becyboo__x said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> awww bless him!! so soon.
> 
> alice is good thanks :) was going through a growth spurt so wasnt sleeping too good at night because she was starving all the time lol. she drank 160z the other evening and a few weeks ago she would only just drink that ina day. she giggles non stop aswell its cute :)
> does mason see his dad x
> 
> No he did but not now its too awkard and hes not on birth certificate anyway i just told him if he wants contact with him or like to be on birth certificate hell after go through court hes done nothing for mason since he was concieved.. brought nothing except a few clothes that didnt fit him :\ but he dont think masons his anyway so he wants a DNA test done but i aint splashing out for one not on my income anyway :\ and he cant afford it as he cant afford to even support mason :\
> What about Alices dad?
> xxxClick to expand...

ohrightt better off without him then  i wish fob would fuck off i really do!
atm letters are going back n forth through soliciors about how much contact he wants and tbh i have never heard anything so stupid! he wanted to come round and do 'bedtime' and me go round on weekends but not stay in the same room. hes not on bc and he doesnt pay anything so i said he cane come round twice a week for half an hour and he has to pay cm or he can go through court. my solicitors said if he goes to court it will take a minimum of 4 months and he will get them same outcome so im not worried. i havnt had a reply yet but should do this week sometime!!


----------



## JoJo16

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im so freaking lonely :hissy:
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...
> 
> me too :(
> 
> anna hows noah
> 
> and hows mason becy xClick to expand...
> 
> hes really restless atm, so tiring! hows alice? xClick to expand...

aww thats shit hun :( is he crying all the time or just not sleeping? 
alice is doing well thanks :) xx


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im so freaking lonely :hissy:
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...
> 
> me too :(
> 
> anna hows noah
> 
> and hows mason becy xClick to expand...
> 
> hes really restless atm, so tiring! hows alice? xClick to expand...
> 
> aww thats shit hun :( is he crying all the time or just not sleeping?
> alice is doing well thanks :) xxClick to expand...

good good :) hes crying most of the time, not full on screaming but just moaning and stuff and needing constant attention xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

if noah was born late,he would have been so big!


----------



## JoJo16

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im so freaking lonely :hissy:
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...
> 
> me too :(
> 
> anna hows noah
> 
> and hows mason becy xClick to expand...
> 
> hes really restless atm, so tiring! hows alice? xClick to expand...
> 
> aww thats shit hun :( is he crying all the time or just not sleeping?
> alice is doing well thanks :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> good good :) hes crying most of the time, not full on screaming but just moaning and stuff and needing constant attention xxClick to expand...

aww you must be so run down :( i dont no what to suggest but there must be a reason hes being like that hun. is he feeding alright x


----------



## Becyboo__x

JoJo16 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> awww bless him!! so soon.
> 
> alice is good thanks :) was going through a growth spurt so wasnt sleeping too good at night because she was starving all the time lol. she drank 160z the other evening and a few weeks ago she would only just drink that ina day. she giggles non stop aswell its cute :)
> does mason see his dad x
> 
> No he did but not now its too awkard and hes not on birth certificate anyway i just told him if he wants contact with him or like to be on birth certificate hell after go through court hes done nothing for mason since he was concieved.. brought nothing except a few clothes that didnt fit him :\ but he dont think masons his anyway so he wants a DNA test done but i aint splashing out for one not on my income anyway :\ and he cant afford it as he cant afford to even support mason :\
> What about Alices dad?
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ohrightt better off without him then  i wish fob would fuck off i really do!
> atm letters are going back n forth through soliciors about how much contact he wants and tbh i have never heard anything so stupid! he wanted to come round and do 'bedtime' and me go round on weekends but not stay in the same room. hes not on bc and he doesnt pay anything so i said he cane come round twice a week for half an hour and he has to pay cm or he can go through court. my solicitors said if he goes to court it will take a minimum of 4 months and he will get them same outcome so im not worried. i havnt had a reply yet but should do this week sometime!!Click to expand...

FOB just asks every other month when he can see mason.. and i end up ignoring him harsh as it sounds but its so awkard when hes at my house he jsut sits there and its silent and mason always screams when he holds him :\ i end up taking over with stuff cause its sumat i just find i have to do weird as it sounds. He will never go through court to see him he aint got the balls to do it all plus he cant pay for him so its pointless, tbh im happy as i am him not seeing him till mason understand more and dont cry as much would make stuff alot easier i think. But at min im seeing someone new and were seeing if we can work out and i know FOB wont like it but tbh if someone else is willing to make me happy and take my son on its better then his dad not even paying or helping out! He really annoys me lol. Well i hope everything sorts out for you xx


----------



## JoJo16

Becyboo__x said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> awww bless him!! so soon.
> 
> alice is good thanks :) was going through a growth spurt so wasnt sleeping too good at night because she was starving all the time lol. she drank 160z the other evening and a few weeks ago she would only just drink that ina day. she giggles non stop aswell its cute :)
> does mason see his dad x
> 
> No he did but not now its too awkard and hes not on birth certificate anyway i just told him if he wants contact with him or like to be on birth certificate hell after go through court hes done nothing for mason since he was concieved.. brought nothing except a few clothes that didnt fit him :\ but he dont think masons his anyway so he wants a DNA test done but i aint splashing out for one not on my income anyway :\ and he cant afford it as he cant afford to even support mason :\
> What about Alices dad?
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ohrightt better off without him then  i wish fob would fuck off i really do!
> atm letters are going back n forth through soliciors about how much contact he wants and tbh i have never heard anything so stupid! he wanted to come round and do 'bedtime' and me go round on weekends but not stay in the same room. hes not on bc and he doesnt pay anything so i said he cane come round twice a week for half an hour and he has to pay cm or he can go through court. my solicitors said if he goes to court it will take a minimum of 4 months and he will get them same outcome so im not worried. i havnt had a reply yet but should do this week sometime!!Click to expand...
> 
> FOB just asks every other month when he can see mason.. and i end up ignoring him harsh as it sounds but its so awkard when hes at my house he jsut sits there and its silent and mason always screams when he holds him :\ i end up taking over with stuff cause its sumat i just find i have to do weird as it sounds. He will never go through court to see him he aint got the balls to do it all plus he cant pay for him so its pointless, tbh im happy as i am him not seeing him till mason understand more and dont cry as much would make stuff alot easier i think. But at min im seeing someone new and were seeing if we can work out and i know FOB wont like it but tbh if someone else is willing to make me happy and take my son on its better then his dad not even paying or helping out! He really annoys me lol. Well i hope everything sorts out for you xxClick to expand...

it doesnt sound harsh dont worry i wish my fob would leave me alone im fed up of the whole process of going through solicitors when i have better things to do! he hasnt seen alice since she was like 3 weeks old and she was just sleeping obviously and he was just sat and i no how awkward it is. i have nothing to talk to him about and he thinks im interested in hearing his life story n i really couldnt give a shit. i no when he comes round alice will scream because she even does it with some of my family who dont see her much. 
awww how lucky are you for finding someone else! im not looking for anyone but its pretty lonely i being just me and her and i think it will be really difficult to find someone whos willing to take on alice aswell. and i no for a fact fob wouldnt like it and would do everything he could to fuck things up so atm i dont think its even worth it. 
im waiting for his reply to wether hes going to see her on my terms or go to court. im so annoyed that the one person i never want to see again is always gona be a part of my life whether i like it or not! :(


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> if noah was born late,he would have been so big!

i know! :shock:



JoJo16 said:


> aww you must be so run down :( i dont no what to suggest but there must be a reason hes being like that hun. is he feeding alright x

i am and i feel like shit cos im so shattered im not really enjoying it and i feel like a crap mum for not enjoying time with my child. they say you should treasure each moment when they're little but i cant wait for this stage to be over, im so drained. yea hes feeding fine, 5oz every 3-4 hours :shrug: xx



JoJo16 said:


> im not looking for anyone but its pretty lonely i being just me and her and i think it will be really difficult to find someone whos willing to take on alice aswell. and i no for a fact fob wouldnt like it and would do everything he could to fuck things up so atm i dont think its even worth it.

omg i could have wrote that myself!! it does get really lonely. i really appreciate my friends and stuff but sometimes you just need "that" male company and like in the nights and stuff. feels like something missing. argh i hate FOB for making me so dependant on a bf!! after about 2 weeks of being together i moved in with him and we were basically never apart (even tho we hated each other :winkwink:) so its really really weird being on my own after 14 months of that. even lately we've been spending most days and nights together but now its a breach of his bail if he contacts me in the next 3 weeks so i cant even use him for his company lool :( its pathetic i still miss him after what he did
xx


----------



## JoJo16

aww anna you cant expect to be happy all the time and noway does it make you a bad mum i was so run down aswell and it took me ages to adjust to being a mummy and i felt pretty shit about it and thought i wasnt doing a good job and you have to look back and laugh about it when things gets better:) im always about if you wana chat hun.
i couldnt even stand being in the same room as fob id rather have no company for the rest of my life than his! but i no what you mean, going to bed alone, waking up alone. just doing everything by yourself makes you just feel alone:( im living with my mum though so i have some company i think i would really hate having my own place. 
dont ever feel like your not doing a good job though hun because i bet your a brilliant mum and just think your all noah really has and he would be lost without you which means your the best thing he has. cheer up chick x


----------



## Becyboo__x

JoJo16 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> awww bless him!! so soon.
> 
> alice is good thanks :) was going through a growth spurt so wasnt sleeping too good at night because she was starving all the time lol. she drank 160z the other evening and a few weeks ago she would only just drink that ina day. she giggles non stop aswell its cute :)
> does mason see his dad x
> 
> No he did but not now its too awkard and hes not on birth certificate anyway i just told him if he wants contact with him or like to be on birth certificate hell after go through court hes done nothing for mason since he was concieved.. brought nothing except a few clothes that didnt fit him :\ but he dont think masons his anyway so he wants a DNA test done but i aint splashing out for one not on my income anyway :\ and he cant afford it as he cant afford to even support mason :\
> What about Alices dad?
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ohrightt better off without him then  i wish fob would fuck off i really do!
> atm letters are going back n forth through soliciors about how much contact he wants and tbh i have never heard anything so stupid! he wanted to come round and do 'bedtime' and me go round on weekends but not stay in the same room. hes not on bc and he doesnt pay anything so i said he cane come round twice a week for half an hour and he has to pay cm or he can go through court. my solicitors said if he goes to court it will take a minimum of 4 months and he will get them same outcome so im not worried. i havnt had a reply yet but should do this week sometime!!Click to expand...
> 
> FOB just asks every other month when he can see mason.. and i end up ignoring him harsh as it sounds but its so awkard when hes at my house he jsut sits there and its silent and mason always screams when he holds him :\ i end up taking over with stuff cause its sumat i just find i have to do weird as it sounds. He will never go through court to see him he aint got the balls to do it all plus he cant pay for him so its pointless, tbh im happy as i am him not seeing him till mason understand more and dont cry as much would make stuff alot easier i think. But at min im seeing someone new and were seeing if we can work out and i know FOB wont like it but tbh if someone else is willing to make me happy and take my son on its better then his dad not even paying or helping out! He really annoys me lol. Well i hope everything sorts out for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> it doesnt sound harsh dont worry i wish my fob would leave me alone im fed up of the whole process of going through solicitors when i have better things to do! he hasnt seen alice since she was like 3 weeks old and she was just sleeping obviously and he was just sat and i no how awkward it is. i have nothing to talk to him about and he thinks im interested in hearing his life story n i really couldnt give a shit. i no when he comes round alice will scream because she even does it with some of my family who dont see her much.
> awww how lucky are you for finding someone else! im not looking for anyone but its pretty lonely i being just me and her and i think it will be really difficult to find someone whos willing to take on alice aswell. and i no for a fact fob wouldnt like it and would do everything he could to fuck things up so atm i dont think its even worth it.
> im waiting for his reply to wether hes going to see her on my terms or go to court. im so annoyed that the one person i never want to see again is always gona be a part of my life whether i like it or not! :(Click to expand...

Sounds exactly like me when mason was just born he was sleeping mostly so it wouldnt be a prob when he saw him but now when hes seen him lately he constantly crys but when i take him off him he stops :S mason evem laughs at my best mate he never has to FOB :\ .. i havent found sum1 exactly but were seeing if we can make sumat of it which i doubt highly tbh.. iv been single so long now its getting to me i think i really want some1 in masons life instead of always getting "are you mum and dad then" off health visitor/doctors etc when its me and my 53yr old dad!!!! grr so embarresing i feel like crying sometimes when people say that.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> im not looking for anyone but its pretty lonely i being just me and her and i think it will be really difficult to find someone whos willing to take on alice aswell. and i no for a fact fob wouldnt like it and would do everything he could to fuck things up so atm i dont think its even worth it.
> 
> omg i could have wrote that myself!! it does get really lonely. i really appreciate my friends and stuff but sometimes you just need "that" male company and like in the nights and stuff. feels like something missing. argh i hate FOB for making me so dependant on a bf!! after about 2 weeks of being together i moved in with him and we were basically never apart (even tho we hated each other :winkwink:) so its really really weird being on my own after 14 months of that. even lately we've been spending most days and nights together but now its a breach of his bail if he contacts me in the next 3 weeks so i cant even use him for his company lool :( its pathetic i still miss him after what he did
> xxClick to expand...

I'm lonely, your lucky you have friends, I only have mom,quin and my new puppy!:cry:
I went on a few dates with this guy, he loves quin, and its super sweet but he is 6 years older, and doesn't have a very good job...hes nice but "simple"

My mom said that if I guy doesn't treat me badly then I don't like him which I think is true,
why are us girls like that?:shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

This guy im seeing is 6 years older then me too :) hes seen mason once only in his pushchair but hes took to him good.. i dont see anyone but my dad and my dog haha my mates always busy with other stuff :( wish i still had my close mates miss the company!


----------



## JoJo16

becy i tihnk are quotes were gettin a bit long:haha:
they prob think it would be rude if they thought he was your dad if he was masons dad iykwim? i can imagine how annoying it must be though!
fob hasnt seen her awake so i dont no what she would be like with him or what he would be like with her. my solicitor wrote in the letter he has to have proof that hes signed up to a parenting class before he can see her aswell but iv had no reply yet. 
i dont see any of my 'mates' they all expect me to go to see them cus there to lazy but its alot more difficult for me to get alice ready and everything and go to them than it is for just them to come to me. i cant be bothered with it though they all seem to talk about really immature things that i dont give a shit about! 
it will be good if it does work out even if you arnt even seeing eachother properly but still have him around if you get me. im worried about going out n meeting someone and then tellin them i have a baby and that would be the last i hear from them. its all so difficult :( x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya the guy I went on a few dates is nice and all, there isn't a spark, 
and I feel like what if every one I do meet that I have a "spark" with, doesn't want quintin? 
dating was alot easier when It was just me. lol


----------



## JoJo16

everyone i speak too keeps sayin yea come out at this time and im like its not as simple as that i have alice to think about i cant just leave her. n then there like well let me no when your free n half the time i have no interset in meeting hem anyway so sometimes its works to my advantage lol!


----------



## Jas029

I hate FOB so baddd 
I don't even know why I feel so disgusted with him and the other day he asked me online why I act that way towards him and I told him how the thought of him disgusts me and I don't give a shit about him ect, ect..
He just silently sat there and just went "OK"
A few days later my cousin, Kayla that knows him talked to me and said that her mom talked to his best friend and she said that he's going to take me to court because I'm a "bitch and a unfit mother"
Luckily I think he was just really angry when he said that because the next day he came and visited Riley and seemed just fine.. Which btw when he was holding Riley I could really see the resemblance :cry:

Also.. Riley doesn't like orthodontic pacifiers as soon as you put one in his mouth it comes right back out!


----------



## Becyboo__x

JoJo16 said:


> becy i tihnk are quotes were gettin a bit long:haha:
> they prob think it would be rude if they thought he was your dad if he was masons dad iykwim? i can imagine how annoying it must be though!
> fob hasnt seen her awake so i dont no what she would be like with him or what he would be like with her. my solicitor wrote in the letter he has to have proof that hes signed up to a parenting class before he can see her aswell but iv had no reply yet.
> i dont see any of my 'mates' they all expect me to go to see them cus there to lazy but its alot more difficult for me to get alice ready and everything and go to them than it is for just them to come to me. i cant be bothered with it though they all seem to talk about really immature things that i dont give a shit about!
> it will be good if it does work out even if you arnt even seeing eachother properly but still have him around if you get me. im worried about going out n meeting someone and then tellin them i have a baby and that would be the last i hear from them. its all so difficult :( x



Haha sorry  gossiping too much ayy 
Thing is he looks like a grandad.. he doesnt look like a new dad lol! i know some people have huge age gaps but i look about 14 lol just cause im a midget! lol Thats good then if hes got to go to them and stuff before might get him learning more and stuff. Most my friends now drive but they all have boyfriends too.. so there always with them or there busy with work or getting ready to go uni! so ill never see um hardly :( most are going uni aswell soon so its kinda upsetting to know i wont get to see them at all :(. If someone didnt like the fact you had a baby then just leave um to it theres alot of guys out there that arent bothered about a kid :) i know quite a few thats said they wouldnt mind but i dont think they realise that most the attention will have to be on mason if i took him with me and i have to weekdays cause i have him on my self everyday of week :\ thats my problem i feel i wont be able to spend proper time with someone :\ xx


----------



## JoJo16

Becyboo__x said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> becy i tihnk are quotes were gettin a bit long:haha:
> they prob think it would be rude if they thought he was your dad if he was masons dad iykwim? i can imagine how annoying it must be though!
> fob hasnt seen her awake so i dont no what she would be like with him or what he would be like with her. my solicitor wrote in the letter he has to have proof that hes signed up to a parenting class before he can see her aswell but iv had no reply yet.
> i dont see any of my 'mates' they all expect me to go to see them cus there to lazy but its alot more difficult for me to get alice ready and everything and go to them than it is for just them to come to me. i cant be bothered with it though they all seem to talk about really immature things that i dont give a shit about!
> it will be good if it does work out even if you arnt even seeing eachother properly but still have him around if you get me. im worried about going out n meeting someone and then tellin them i have a baby and that would be the last i hear from them. its all so difficult :( x
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sorry  gossiping too much ayy
> Thing is he looks like a grandad.. he doesnt look like a new dad lol! i know some people have huge age gaps but i look about 14 lol just cause im a midget! lol Thats good then if hes got to go to them and stuff before might get him learning more and stuff. Most my friends now drive but they all have boyfriends too.. so there always with them or there busy with work or getting ready to go uni! so ill never see um hardly :( most are going uni aswell soon so its kinda upsetting to know i wont get to see them at all :(. If someone didnt like the fact you had a baby then just leave um to it theres alot of guys out there that arent bothered about a kid :) i know quite a few thats said they wouldnt mind but i dont think they realise that most the attention will have to be on mason if i took him with me and i have to weekdays cause i have him on my self everyday of week :\ thats my problem i feel i wont be able to spend proper time with someone :\ xxClick to expand...

my maes havnt passed there test yet so they expect me to go and get them and then take them back when there ready. but it isnt that hard to jump on a bus every now n again is it. if they cant be bothered neither can i! i hate not having them about but the only time i really saw them before was to go n get drunk n obviously thats not gona happen now ! i dont think most guys know exactly hard time consuming having a baby is and i cant just drop everything to be with them. atm i just find that meeting someone else gives me something else to worry about lol im hoping il find somebody soonish before alice would be different towards them if you get me but im not going to go looking for someone.
fob has only ever held alice twice and no other baby i dont think so im glad he has to go to parenting classes so i no he knows what to do. he can loose his temper really quickly thats what im worried about because alice can be soo stropy lol! im also gona be gutted if she smiles at him but i no she will because she smiles at everyone lol! prob sounds harsh but ohwell :D x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

How is everybodyy
cba to go look thru pages..
so whats the gossipp lmao
i need 2 rememberr the page numberr xx


----------



## trashit

WELL i'm going on my first night out in ten months so most definitely will be a messy one, and first time meeting Jarrod as well, and he has to see me in that state! :haha: Ahh well! I'm nervous, so very nervous. He's arriving here in an hour and half to drop his stuff off then were heading up to my friends house for a few drinks first. Argh i have such bad butterflies!


----------



## EmandBub

Aww!
Ellie, you'll be fine!
bet you'll have so much fun!
you excited?? :D xx


----------



## trashit

im REALLLLYYY nervous ya know! excited yeah, but sooo nervous! I haven't done this whole dating going out shabang for over a year now, its so scary!!! xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww, Ellie, you're guna have an amazing time! 
i'm sure it won't be as scary as you think. :hugs: xx


----------



## annawrigley

im confused, you've not met him yet?! xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

I haven't been on this thread in forever! How are you girlies and your bumps/bubs?


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im finee
bad acid intidigestion
how are youuu???x


----------



## EmandBub

Ellie hasn't been on, has she? 

and heya ladies. xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

i dont think she has, wonder how she got on x


----------



## annawrigley

im good thanks steph how are you?
em you got any gaviscon or rennies? or if not a glass of milk? reflux is naaasty xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im not at home atm :( my remmies is there :( x


----------



## EmandBub

hope she had fun with Jarrod. ;) x


----------



## annawrigley

aww :( milk? xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

They only have blue milk, i only like green! LMAO!
ive drank water isnt helping tho :(


----------



## miquelsmommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Well my names Sophie-Clara! (_*But please, keep it to Sophie! Haha*_)
> I'm 18 years young, my *little girl* Summer-Brooke is due on 23/02/10! :D :pink:
> I really can't wait.
> Baby's OH is a twat and we'll leave it at that for now! Lol.
> 
> Hope everyones okayy!:hugs:
> 
> x

:thumbup:
im katisha; 18 yrs old
pregnant expectinq around August 26 1o1o =]
&& my baby father is a jerk >[ but still helps a lot so i cnt really complain. hopefully we will qet back toqether before the baby qets here. but if not screw him i`ll be the best mom ever reqardless =] || && a sexy milf also lol ;] ||


----------



## EmziixBo0o

woop sexy milf ;)
i like it i like itt alot haha x


----------



## stuffymuffy

EmziixBo0o said:


> im finee
> bad acid intidigestion
> how are youuu???x

Aw :hugs: same here! It's quite terrible. Seems nothing makes it better :cry:


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> im good thanks steph how are you?
> em you got any gaviscon or rennies? or if not a glass of milk? reflux is naaasty xx

I'm alright thanks :) How is Noah?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stuffymuffy can't believe your already 33 weeks! 
can't wait to find out if its a boy of a girl hehe!


----------



## Maddiee

me neither! time flies so quickly.
its like where the heck did my last week go? it just blew right by. lol


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> stuffymuffy can't believe your already 33 weeks!
> can't wait to find out if its a boy of a girl hehe!

I know it's gone by so fast! I remember at like 20 weeks it felt like it was taking forever and now I feel like I need more time to get ready lol My bump is still quite small, my avatar picy is from 29/30 weeks and most people don't believe that I'm as far as I am but MW keeps telling me that everything is okay with bubs,he/she is just a little smaller than normal but nothing to be concerned with. I guess young mums are prone to have low birth weights :shrug: I can't wait either! :happydance: It's been so hard not give in. How are you and Quintin?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we are good, hes getting big, I just found my camera so hopefully I will get some new pictures today but the camera battery is acting weird :(

Quintins 0-3 month clothes don't fit anymore, I had to put them all in a box and now I'm debating selling or keeping them. 

My guess is that your having a girl lol


----------



## lilbabylove

hello ladies. So, husband and I filed for divorce and now I am living back at home :) 

pregnancy symptoms are fading though for the past week since I say bub on u/s monday and saw heartbeat of 109 bpm at 5 weeks 6 days! tech said that is a perfect heartbeat but since monday have been feeling not so sore boobies and no more cramps just tired and nausea :( anyone else go through this around the 6 week mark? I am not 7 weeks and worried.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya, in 1st tri I was worried , I actually made a post just like yours about not feeling pregnant 

It's normal to be worried hun.


----------



## lilbabylove

ohh thank you so much! :) yeah I get random little twinges but my boobs have no longer really been sore unless I mash them or my nips are still sensitive..I guess it makes me more worried now that I am away from hubs. :)

so glad to be a part of this group!


----------



## stuffymuffy

PreggoEggo said:


> we are good, hes getting big, I just found my camera so hopefully I will get some new pictures today but the camera battery is acting weird :(
> 
> Quintins 0-3 month clothes don't fit anymore, I had to put them all in a box and now I'm debating selling or keeping them.
> 
> My guess is that your having a girl lol

Aww I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## annawrigley

stuffymuffy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im good thanks steph how are you?
> em you got any gaviscon or rennies? or if not a glass of milk? reflux is naaasty xx
> 
> I'm alright thanks :) How is Noah?Click to expand...

he's alright thanks, i think he might be teething tho :wacko: im not sure its even possible at this stage but he has all the signs. hes not a happy bunny! :bunny:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

isn't becy noahs teething too? not sure but i think i read that somewhere


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im good thanks steph how are you?
> em you got any gaviscon or rennies? or if not a glass of milk? reflux is naaasty xx
> 
> I'm alright thanks :) How is Noah?Click to expand...
> 
> he's alright thanks, i think he might be teething tho :wacko: im not sure its even possible at this stage but he has all the signs. hes not a happy bunny! :bunny:Click to expand...

Aww, bless him. I bet you're not getting much rest if he's quite cranky all the time lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres some pictures of quintin :baby::baby:
can't believe he will be 12 weeks soon

sleepy quin, eating quin, and stop taking pictures mom quin :hugs::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks 027.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









7 weeks 032.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4









7 weeks 037.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilbabylove

oh my quintin is gorgeous!! :) lucky lucky mommy!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aww Rome he's adorable!


----------



## JoJo16

hes a gorgeous lil man xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

annawrigley said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> im good thanks steph how are you?
> em you got any gaviscon or rennies? or if not a glass of milk? reflux is naaasty xx
> 
> I'm alright thanks :) How is Noah?Click to expand...
> 
> he's alright thanks, i think he might be teething tho :wacko: im not sure its even possible at this stage but he has all the signs. hes not a happy bunny! :bunny:Click to expand...

Aww bless him!! Got it again now!! No milk no remmies :( what's co sleeping?? Lol x


----------



## Maddiee

isn't it where your LO sleeps in the same bed as you? 
i dunno, i'd be scared to do it. i might suffocate her :(
i haven't really looked into it though.


----------



## aimee_1691

yeh fink it when they sleep with you but as safe as possible .

god! id get no sleep if i did that, id be too worried all night lol xx


----------



## Maddiee

exactly. 
i would be so worried all the time.


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm 18 and a mother to be.
I'm due 4th December :D
And I am rather excited about the prospect of becoming a mother.


----------



## JoJo16

hey welcome mumma2b!! x

and co sleeping is sleeping in the same bed. i always said i couldnt see myself doing it but then when i had alice it was the only way i got any sleep. everytime i put her down she would wake up so she slept in my bed. im a really light sleeper when shes in the bed and i dont move atall so i wasnt worried atall. the first few times i did it i kept waking up every 5 mins.
i still co sleep now, alice gets up for a bottle at 6am and comes back to sleep in my bed untill 9. i love having a cuddle every morning :cloud9: xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

N'aww I like the sound of co-slleeping !! I've gotta double bed all to myself aswell x


----------



## trashit

I co sleep sometimes! Only on a morning though when i want a sneaky few more hours and he wont settle in his cot cos its daylight :/

I have to rant! lol! 

One of Jarrod's "friends" has been trying to start up shit between us... Jarrod told her not to post shit like "i love you Jarricke" blah blah on his wall cos it pisses me off (which it doesnt, so he shouldnt have told her that, he presumed it would annoy me...) So because he's told her that she's purposely put "i heart you" on his wall, and shes done it to piss me off. So its pissed me off that she purposely wanted to get at me, i hope that makes sense! lol. I feel like im back at school again... gah! But thing is she also started shit up with one of Jarrod's friends and his girlfriend, she makes a habit of it! What kind of person does that sort of thing? :dohh:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Unfortuantley u'll find people like this of all ages! Bloody shit stirrers, like to cause problems in other peoples life coz they have nothing better to do with their own :haha: Don't let it get to u, Shes not worth it! Shes obviously just being pathetic to cause problems between you and Jarrod... Grrr. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

i co sleep :D!
only in mornings though like Ellie said cause mason wakes up at 7 and doesnt want to go back to sleep unless hes with me but im a light sleeper so littlest noise he makes i wake up lol and i tend not to move in my sleep either best way to get abit more sleep i think :)

Mason teething Anna aswell check Noahs gums see if you can see any white dots or if you feel his gums if theres any rough areas then thats a tooth coming :) Masons got 1 coming on front very slow but can tell its bothering him cause hes dribbling all the time lol ended up getting him this vibrating soother that you can put in fridge so its cold its mint! he loves it smiles everytime its in his mouth!


----------



## trashit

Thankfully, he cut her out of his life after finding out that she messaged his friends girlfriend saying that she was sleeping with him, which wasnt true :dohh: some people... i really dont know what goes on in their heads!! x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha:
some people are bored and have nothing better to do with their lives, hon. xx


----------



## trashit

BTW, would you girlies be happy with your boyfriend spending the week with his ex if they've both moved on in life? Cos Jarrod asked me if i was ok about him doing that, and i dont think i'm really comfortable with it.... I mean like i said to him, imagine me inviting Jude's dad to come stay the week, and him having to be in Manchester wondering what the hells going on all the time, i know it'll play on my mind... x


----------



## EmandBub

I wouldn't tbh.. but i guess everyone's different.
if you don't feel good about it hon, tell him. xx


----------



## Jas029

Ahhhh!! :hissy:


----------



## EmandBub

Jas029 said:


> Ahhhh!! :hissy:

You Ok? :flower:xx


----------



## Jas029

EmandBub said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh!! :hissy:
> 
> You Ok? :flower:xxClick to expand...

Just feeling random..
Making sure people from bnb didn't think I fell off the planet or something :winkwink:


----------



## EmandBub

Jas029 said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh!! :hissy:
> 
> You Ok? :flower:xxClick to expand...
> 
> Just feeling random..
> Making sure people from bnb didn't think I fell off the planet or something :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: that made me laugh. 
your sons so cute btw! xx


----------



## Jas029

EmandBub said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh!! :hissy:
> 
> You Ok? :flower:xxClick to expand...
> 
> Just feeling random..
> Making sure people from bnb didn't think I fell off the planet or something :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: that made me laugh.
> your sons so cute btw! xxClick to expand...

Thanks! 
Old picture.. I haven't shown him off in weeks


----------



## EmandBub

Jas029 said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh!! :hissy:
> 
> You Ok? :flower:xxClick to expand...
> 
> Just feeling random..
> Making sure people from bnb didn't think I fell off the planet or something :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: that made me laugh.
> your sons so cute btw! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> Old picture.. I haven't shown him off in weeksClick to expand...

awww, how old is he now? :) xx


----------



## Jas029

EmandBub said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh!! :hissy:
> 
> You Ok? :flower:xxClick to expand...
> 
> Just feeling random..
> Making sure people from bnb didn't think I fell off the planet or something :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: that made me laugh.
> your sons so cute btw! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> Old picture.. I haven't shown him off in weeksClick to expand...
> 
> awww, how old is he now? :) xxClick to expand...

9 weeks :wacko:
Flies by so fast..


----------



## EmandBub

aww! ill bet. xx


----------



## baby.moo

Names Jennifer Im 18 and I'm due Aug 14th.. I left FOB because hes cheating on me... I just did it yesterday and he doesn't know yet since he hasn't called in about 4 days =] but I figure I better move on and I def don't want my baby to see me down and depressed everytime I find out he cheats.. its been a problem for a long time so MOVIN ON!


----------



## lilbabylove

good for you baby.moo!!! he didn't know you were pregnant?! oh and I left my husband for cheating on me hehe. so I'm with you girl :) oh and I turn 20 tomorrow! hope I can still stay in the teen section hehe


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Catch up :) - had a growth scan todayy.. FOB came was horribleee!!!!!!! We just rowed and stuff cus we both more or less moved on.. I wwent home and cried :( I miss him so much its so so hard.. :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Was everything okay at growth scan babe?!
my phones died on me and i cant find my charger lol 

Leave him to it Em seriously hes being such a dick to you and he cant 1 minute want you then next be horrible and push you away! either way hes got to support his child so he has to see you aswell as the baby and if he dont like it then hes guna have to lump it lol s'all im guna say .. i doubt youll want him having her on his own cause i dont even let jay have mason on his own i said not till hes at least 1yr lol .. let him play his little games at min hell either realise soon what hes done or hell have lost best thing he ever had! you dont need this this late in your pregnancy! hes not your birth partner is he?

xx


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> Catch up :) - had a growth scan todayy.. FOB came was horribleee!!!!!!! We just rowed and stuff cus we both more or less moved on.. I wwent home and cried :( I miss him so much its so so hard.. :(

HOLY FUDGE PACKETS!!!!

SINCE WHEN ARE YOU 35 WEEKS?!?! 

:cry: I've missed so much...
POP GIRL POP!:happydance:


----------



## Lydiarose

Heya im lydie im 18 and my babys due on november the 5th!
Dan my OH has been what i thought was great so far . . . up until today hes been to my 7 week,12 week 1 day and 12 week 3 day scans i know hes very scared about how well cope (hes 22 im 18) but he has been alot better than i expected.
However,
were in a realy complicated situation we broke up just after valentines day (when we unknowingly concieved) because id been through a MC at 9 weeks in december and the whole pregnancy he was trying to pressure me into a termination it even got to the point where we drove halfway to the "clinic" and i opened the doors of the car in the middle of the motarway because i had a nervous breakdown and just couldnt deal with anything anymore.

Anyway we decided to take a break because we just werent getting on,
and i was having a hard time forgiving him for the way he treated me even though he thouraghly regretted it.

I found i we were pregnant again 12 weeks ago and was TERRIFIED to tell him and my parents espeically because of what wed just been through.

But he was very calm and collected hes been with me to all my scans we speak everyday,
but today i suggested us sitting down and trying to sort out a house/flat in the next few months and he just flipped put the phone down on me sent me a txt saying he couldnt do this anymore and he wasnt ready to have a kid he didnt even want a relationship (despite when were together him being extremelly loving like he always was before all this) so my heart just sank and i have been crying all day.

I really couldnt bare going through this alone,
my parents know and have been fab so far although i couldnt remain living with my mom when baby comes along.

Dan hasnt even TOLD HIS PARENTS YET!! because hes so scared of there reaction (last time they came to my house because they had found dan crying on the floor and said i just couldnt continue with the pregnancy)

In some ways i want them to know they need to know in some ways i really dont want them to yet because it makes things SO much more complicated when they get involved.

Dont get me wrong though,
both me and dan come from really respectable familys were both well brought up and our parents want whats best for us.

Im so so so upset and confused any help would really benefit me.

Lydie xx


----------



## hilafu

Hello 
All I'm very excited yet SO scared Im pregnant with my first and Im only 17 years old!
Its scary but Im , also very excited!.. Yet


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Becyboo__x said:


> Was everything okay at growth scan babe?!
> my phones died on me and i cant find my charger lol
> 
> Leave him to it Em seriously hes being such a dick to you and he cant 1 minute want you then next be horrible and push you away! either way hes got to support his child so he has to see you aswell as the baby and if he dont like it then hes guna have to lump it lol s'all im guna say .. i doubt youll want him having her on his own cause i dont even let jay have mason on his own i said not till hes at least 1yr lol .. let him play his little games at min hell either realise soon what hes done or hell have lost best thing he ever had! you dont need this this late in your pregnancy! hes not your birth partner is he?
> 
> xx

He was supposed to be :/ doubt it now.. I've deleted his number now and wrote it in my green notes, they can ring him wen I'm at the hospital and let him know but I think I'm having my mom and my best friend ! :( he texted this morning on about wanting piks of him and my belly!!! Mindgames or what xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Catch up :) - had a growth scan todayy.. FOB came was horribleee!!!!!!! We just rowed and stuff cus we both more or less moved on.. I wwent home and cried :( I miss him so much its so so hard.. :(
> 
> HOLY FUDGE PACKETS!!!!
> 
> SINCE WHEN ARE YOU 35 WEEKS?!?!
> 
> :cry: I've missed so much...
> POP GIRL POP!:happydance:Click to expand...

Haha anna said that the otherday!! I would put bump piks on but only got internet on my fone now :( they are on fb tho!! Omg rileys 2month already! How u getting on xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

making one in Teen parenting for all the STM who have thier LOs :)


----------



## JoJo16

yaaaay :D good thinking rome xxx


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Catch up :) - had a growth scan todayy.. FOB came was horribleee!!!!!!! We just rowed and stuff cus we both more or less moved on.. I wwent home and cried :( I miss him so much its so so hard.. :(
> 
> HOLY FUDGE PACKETS!!!!
> 
> SINCE WHEN ARE YOU 35 WEEKS?!?!
> 
> :cry: I've missed so much...
> POP GIRL POP!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha anna said that the otherday!! I would put bump piks on but only got internet on my fone now :( they are on fb tho!! Omg rileys 2month already! How u getting on xxClick to expand...

ALMOST THREE! (well, 2 1/2..)
So crazy :(
Ok I suppose.. Incredibly lonely :cry:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Catch up :) - had a growth scan todayy.. FOB came was horribleee!!!!!!! We just rowed and stuff cus we both more or less moved on.. I wwent home and cried :( I miss him so much its so so hard.. :(
> 
> HOLY FUDGE PACKETS!!!!
> 
> SINCE WHEN ARE YOU 35 WEEKS?!?!
> 
> :cry: I've missed so much...
> POP GIRL POP!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha anna said that the otherday!! I would put bump piks on but only got internet on my fone now :( they are on fb tho!! Omg rileys 2month already! How u getting on xxClick to expand...
> 
> ALMOST THREE! (well, 2 1/2..)
> So crazy :(
> Ok I suppose.. Incredibly lonely :cry:Click to expand...

Aww hes beautiful!! 
omg.. any goss on FOB?! x


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Catch up :) - had a growth scan todayy.. FOB came was horribleee!!!!!!! We just rowed and stuff cus we both more or less moved on.. I wwent home and cried :( I miss him so much its so so hard.. :(
> 
> HOLY FUDGE PACKETS!!!!
> 
> SINCE WHEN ARE YOU 35 WEEKS?!?!
> 
> :cry: I've missed so much...
> POP GIRL POP!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha anna said that the otherday!! I would put bump piks on but only got internet on my fone now :( they are on fb tho!! Omg rileys 2month already! How u getting on xxClick to expand...
> 
> ALMOST THREE! (well, 2 1/2..)
> So crazy :(
> Ok I suppose.. Incredibly lonely :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hes beautiful!!
> omg.. any goss on FOB?! xClick to expand...

Gossip.. Well.. He had a huge dent in his driver side door last time I saw him.. I asked what happened and some crazy psychotic girl that like stalks him kicked it when chasing after him apparently.. :shrug:
Who knows what goes on in that boys life :roll:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Catch up :) - had a growth scan todayy.. FOB came was horribleee!!!!!!! We just rowed and stuff cus we both more or less moved on.. I wwent home and cried :( I miss him so much its so so hard.. :(
> 
> HOLY FUDGE PACKETS!!!!
> 
> SINCE WHEN ARE YOU 35 WEEKS?!?!
> 
> :cry: I've missed so much...
> POP GIRL POP!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha anna said that the otherday!! I would put bump piks on but only got internet on my fone now :( they are on fb tho!! Omg rileys 2month already! How u getting on xxClick to expand...
> 
> ALMOST THREE! (well, 2 1/2..)
> So crazy :(
> Ok I suppose.. Incredibly lonely :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hes beautiful!!
> omg.. any goss on FOB?! xClick to expand...
> 
> Gossip.. Well.. He had a huge dent in his driver side door last time I saw him.. I asked what happened and some crazy psychotic girl that like stalks him kicked it when chasing after him apparently.. :shrug:
> Who knows what goes on in that boys life :roll:Click to expand...

Omg! Men! God! I hate them alllllllll :( does he see riley muchh??


----------



## Jas029

EmziixBo0o said:


> Omg! Men! God! I hate them alllllllll :( does he see riley muchh??

He comes over every couple of weeks or so.. He calls my house and my mom welcomes him out.. I told him to do that if he wanted to see him because I'd never be friendly and invite him out..


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Jas029 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Omg! Men! God! I hate them alllllllll :( does he see riley muchh??
> 
> He comes over every couple of weeks or so.. He calls my house and my mom welcomes him out.. I told him to do that if he wanted to see him because I'd never be friendly and invite him out..Click to expand...

You know, I was thinking about that the other day when I was looking at your new fb pics. He's such a cutie btw! :hugs:


So I've been getting really sad lately seeing all these pictures on fb of nice, happy looking families. Not even just the girls still with FOB, but even the ones who were lucky enough to find someone better. 
The guy I was seeing and I aren't really working out at the moment. And it's not because of him, either. He's such a sweet guy and I really wish I had more of a connection with him, but I've come to realize we're just at two different stages in our lives. He's in that "in college, living at home, money doesn't matter" phase as where I'm in that "single mom in college, money is everything" phase. Both are perfectly normal for our situations, they just don't go together very well. :nope:


----------



## Jas029

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Omg! Men! God! I hate them alllllllll :( does he see riley muchh??
> 
> He comes over every couple of weeks or so.. He calls my house and my mom welcomes him out.. I told him to do that if he wanted to see him because I'd never be friendly and invite him out..Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I was thinking about that the other day when I was looking at your new fb pics. He's such a cutie btw! :hugs:
> 
> 
> So I've been getting really sad lately seeing all these pictures on fb of nice, happy looking families. Not even just the girls still with FOB, but even the ones who were lucky enough to find someone better.
> The guy I was seeing and I aren't really working out at the moment. And it's not because of him, either. He's such a sweet guy and I really wish I had more of a connection with him, but I've come to realize we're just at two different stages in our lives. He's in that "in college, living at home, money doesn't matter" phase as where I'm in that "single mom in college, money is everything" phase. Both are perfectly normal for our situations, they just don't go together very well. :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Jas029 said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Omg! Men! God! I hate them alllllllll :( does he see riley muchh??
> 
> He comes over every couple of weeks or so.. He calls my house and my mom welcomes him out.. I told him to do that if he wanted to see him because I'd never be friendly and invite him out..Click to expand...

I hate how they pick and choose! Add me on facebook jas I'm emma braham on there :) lol x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Omg! Men! God! I hate them alllllllll :( does he see riley muchh??
> 
> He comes over every couple of weeks or so.. He calls my house and my mom welcomes him out.. I told him to do that if he wanted to see him because I'd never be friendly and invite him out..Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I was thinking about that the other day when I was looking at your new fb pics. He's such a cutie btw! :hugs:
> 
> 
> So I've been getting really sad lately seeing all these pictures on fb of nice, happy looking families. Not even just the girls still with FOB, but even the ones who were lucky enough to find someone better.
> The guy I was seeing and I aren't really working out at the moment. And it's not because of him, either. He's such a sweet guy and I really wish I had more of a connection with him, but I've come to realize we're just at two different stages in our lives. He's in that "in college, living at home, money doesn't matter" phase as where I'm in that "single mom in college, money is everything" phase. Both are perfectly normal for our situations, they just don't go together very well. :nope:Click to expand...

I know what you mean.. i see like all happy families and its all i ever wanted really to have a family of my own :\ i could have it tbh but i dont think i feel the same about fob anymore i see him as a friend :\ .. but i was seeing someone else and he ended up hurting me yet again duno why i even trusted him :( but alot of guys say theyll be there for you and your kid but when it comes to it most dont realise what its all about they dont have to do anything towards the kid if they dont want to but like be nice if they took a role :\ id love to find a guy who doesnt care iv got a kid and they just took it for what it is! but dont think theres many guys like that . :hugs: xx


----------



## jones.10

Hi im a single mummy to Francesca Rose and Indiana Ray 
1 week 6 days today :D
Born one the 1st may xx


----------



## GermanGirl

Heeeey ^^
Do you remember me???

I am back xD


----------



## alysedelovely

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Omg! Men! God! I hate them alllllllll :( does he see riley muchh??
> 
> He comes over every couple of weeks or so.. He calls my house and my mom welcomes him out.. I told him to do that if he wanted to see him because I'd never be friendly and invite him out..Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I was thinking about that the other day when I was looking at your new fb pics. He's such a cutie btw! :hugs:
> 
> 
> So I've been getting really sad lately seeing all these pictures on fb of nice, happy looking families. Not even just the girls still with FOB, but even the ones who were lucky enough to find someone better.
> The guy I was seeing and I aren't really working out at the moment. And it's not because of him, either. He's such a sweet guy and I really wish I had more of a connection with him, but I've come to realize we're just at two different stages in our lives. He's in that "in college, living at home, money doesn't matter" phase as where I'm in that "single mom in college, money is everything" phase. Both are perfectly normal for our situations, they just don't go together very well. :nope:Click to expand...

Ally,
I'm right there with you. like all I keep seeing everywhere are these freaking happy families and it just depresses me and then i sit and wonder if I will ever be able to give Tegan the family she deserves, you know?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

can i join ? i also envy the girls who found someone to love them and LO :(


----------



## Jas029

:nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

are you shaking your head no at me jas? lol


----------



## GermanGirl

PreggoEggo said:


> can i join ? i also envy the girls who found someone to love them and LO :(

Welcome


----------



## Jas029

No no no. Just shaking my head at our pathetic loneliness and envying girls with guys


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ooh i was welcomed lol 
Ive been here really lonely and single for a long time!


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> ooh i was welcomed lol
> Ive been here really lonely and single for a long time!

True!
Almost all our other original STM girls are now taken by another :cry:
We're like the only ones left! :cry::hugs:

Is Quin asleep yet?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Well girls, I'm back. The guy I was seeing (not FOB) and I talked about it and we're just better as friends. He's a really nice guy, but we don't have very much in common when it comes to the important things. We're still friends, as it wasn't a bad break up or anything.


----------



## EmandBub

Oo Ally, i'm sorry :hugs: i know you'll find someone special who you really love and loves you back, you're amazing - what guy wouldn't! Just keep at it xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i am going to join you ladies if that is alright. me and FOB broke up in march and i really wish he would just dissappear!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am going to join too.

I am not with Babes dad but he is still a part of my life.
But after babe comes I am not sure if he sill still be a part of its life.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> i am going to join you ladies if that is alright. me and FOB broke up in march and i really wish he would just dissappear!

:hugs:

On a less serious note, I had a dream that fob and I were walking through the woods and he was telling me he was going to take Olivia from me and I'd never see her again. Then we came out of the woods and we were standing on a cliff ledge. I was telling him that would never happen and he said "I have friends in high places!" And so I said "Yeah?! Well we're IN high places!" And pushed him off the cliff. :blush: Of course it happened to change points of view and become on of those dreams where you're falling and then wake up because you're having a spazz attack in bed. :rofl:

I felt like I had to tell you all that. Out of everyone, I figured the STM girls would get a kick out of my morbid dreams. :haha:
I think it's because I've been using the analogy of feeling like you want to push fob (or anybody, for that matter) off of a cliff a lot lately.
And I seem to have this really freaky habit of only dreaming about fob if he's trying to contact me while I'm asleep. Whether it be through email or text message. (We don't talk. ever. So when he does contact me, it's very out of the blue) And I always wake up right after or right before he texts me. :shock:
I think it's because my jerk-radar starts going off. :winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ooh i was welcomed lol
> Ive been here really lonely and single for a long time!
> 
> True!
> Almost all our other original STM girls are now taken by another :cry:
> We're like the only ones left! :cry::hugs:
> 
> Is Quin asleep yet?Click to expand...

sorry didnèt see this till now, and he was sleeping:haha:

we suck:cry::cry: :haha::haha:


----------



## star gazer

Hi I am 17 and 23 weeks pregnant :D, the FOB and me split a few weeks back and now wants a DNA done when the baby is born :( Im really worried about being a single mum :( xx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Hiya Star-Gazer!

I'm almost 19 weeks...FOB dumped me when I first told him...he also wants a DNA test.

He's talking to me now and says he be somewhat involved, but I'm soooo sad about being a single mummy. It sounds evil as hell, but I feel less connected to my baby when I think of being without FOB. Like without him there I wont be able to bond properly...I don't know why.
Whenever FOB says nice things about baby I just think "awww I love my baba!!!"
When he's ignoring me I barely think about it...and just fear the day he's born...
I hate feeling like this...I need to get over it big time. Think sometimes I should just cut FOB off and learn to bond with baby regardless NOW before it's too late. :cry:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Sorry btw everyone lol can I join this thread? xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Of course you can! :hugs:

Have you thought about seeing a therapist or anything to help you learn to bond with your baby without FOB? I don't mean it in a rude way, I just know sometimes we all need a little extra help coping with what life gives us. :)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> i am going to join you ladies if that is alright. me and FOB broke up in march and i really wish he would just dissappear!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> On a less serious note, I had a dream that fob and I were walking through the woods and he was telling me he was going to take Olivia from me and I'd never see her again. Then we came out of the woods and we were standing on a cliff ledge. I was telling him that would never happen and he said "I have friends in high places!" And so I said "Yeah?! Well we're IN high places!" And pushed him off the cliff. :blush: Of course it happened to change points of view and become on of those dreams where you're falling and then wake up because you're having a spazz attack in bed. :rofl:
> 
> I felt like I had to tell you all that. Out of everyone, I figured the STM girls would get a kick out of my morbid dreams. :haha:
> I think it's because I've been using the analogy of feeling like you want to push fob (or anybody, for that matter) off of a cliff a lot lately.
> And I seem to have this really freaky habit of only dreaming about fob if he's trying to contact me while I'm asleep. Whether it be through email or text message. (We don't talk. ever. So when he does contact me, it's very out of the blue) And I always wake up right after or right before he texts me. :shock:
> I think it's because my jerk-radar starts going off. :winkwink:Click to expand...

thats great we were just talking about pushing FOBs off cliffs. lol. i had a dream that i killed FOB in a fire. it sounds horrible but oo well. he needs to be gone! even his half sister was telling me to keep my daughter away from his mom that she is crazy. so her crazyness must have just been passed on to him!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Of course you can! :hugs:
> 
> Have you thought about seeing a therapist or anything to help you learn to bond with your baby without FOB? I don't mean it in a rude way, I just know sometimes we all need a little extra help coping with what life gives us. :)

Thanks! Yeh I think thats definitely a good idea.
Its not healthy that i'm so obsessed with FOB. Especially how he treated me...dumping me because I wouldn't have an abortion...saying he wanted nothing to do with "it" and then getting a new gf the very next week. And then when he said he would see "it" every now and then if it meant he didn't have to pay child support, but it would be the same as his future kids with his future wife, would NOT be allowed to meet them, OR the baby's grandparents and wouldn't be entitled to his inheritence etc...

God i'm getting so anggryyyy noww....

How do you not think about your FOB? I know you basically don't talk to him etc...I wish I had that strength. I'm always texting him and wait on his every call...

I think I need to cut him off....why the hell am I so stuck on such a jerk! :cry:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Marzipan_girl said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can! :hugs:
> 
> Have you thought about seeing a therapist or anything to help you learn to bond with your baby without FOB? I don't mean it in a rude way, I just know sometimes we all need a little extra help coping with what life gives us. :)
> 
> Thanks! Yeh I think thats definitely a good idea.
> Its not healthy that i'm so obsessed with FOB. Especially how he treated me...dumping me because I wouldn't have an abortion...saying he wanted nothing to do with "it" and then getting a new gf the very next week. And then when he said he would see "it" every now and then if it meant he didn't have to pay child support, but it would be the same as his future kids with his future wife, would NOT be allowed to meet them, OR the baby's grandparents and wouldn't be entitled to his inheritence etc...
> 
> God i'm getting so anggryyyy noww....
> 
> How do you not think about your FOB? I know you basically don't talk to him etc...I wish I had that strength. I'm always texting him and wait on his every call...
> 
> I think I need to cut him off....why the hell am I so stuck on such a jerk! :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: I think that would be a wise choice. He sounds like such a jerk and neither you or your LO need to take that. You seem like such a sweet person and you prove how strong you are by being able to admit that you can't get over FOB even though you know the things he's said and done are wrong.
Not being over him doesn't make you a bad person or a bad mother, and don't ever let anyone tell you it does. We all deal with things differently and in our own way.

I had an obsession with an abusive boyfriend once, and when I spoke to my therapist he told me to do the following:
Try writing a list of reason why you don't want to be with him. They can be silly things like "because he doesn't take the trash out" or serious things like "He says things just to make me upset." But the point of the exercise is to remind yourself that you don't need him. And then every time you want to call him or feel like you miss him look over this list.


----------



## star gazer

Hiya Marizipan_girl

I know how your feeling, I am so scared about being a single mum; the FOB hasnt been to any of the scans and says that he doesnt want to know until a DNA is done :( 

I am going into all this alone, dont have any family either so I a terrified, but I cant wait until my little boy is here :)

FOB is in another relationship with another pregnant teen whose baby isnt his and he buys things for her and the baby. So far I havent recieved any support from him :( 

But dont be scared you will get through it!! just think what you will have at the end of it :) x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

star gazer said:


> Hiya Marizipan_girl
> 
> I know how your feeling, I am so scared about being a single mum; the FOB hasnt been to any of the scans and says that he doesnt want to know until a DNA is done :(
> 
> I am going into all this alone, dont have any family either so I a terrified, but I cant wait until my little boy is here :)
> 
> FOB is in another relationship with another pregnant teen whose baby isnt his and he buys things for her and the baby. So far I havent recieved any support from him :(
> 
> But dont be scared you will get through it!! just think what you will have at the end of it :) x

Aw, girl! You'll be a great mum! :hugs:

The only "support" FOB has given me was he bought my stroller/carseat (Cause it was a combo) and while I pushed my feelings aside and genuinely thanked him for it, I know the real reason he bought it. I told him NOT to go on my registry (he'd asked about it) because I didn't have it near finished and there were certain things, like strollers and cribs, that I had a few of on there because I needed to see them in store to make my final choice. So what's he do? Go on there the next day and purchase one of the strollers I had on there. Lucky for me it's the one I liked the most, but it really bugged me because he only did it to take an option away from me. (Sounds really immature, I know. But he has this vendetta against me because I "took away his choice" when I didn't get an "a" :grr: Bitch, you had a choice! You could have wrapped it! )

*sigh* Rant over. :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

Croc-O-Dile said:


> star gazer said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Marizipan_girl
> 
> I know how your feeling, I am so scared about being a single mum; the FOB hasnt been to any of the scans and says that he doesnt want to know until a DNA is done :(
> 
> I am going into all this alone, dont have any family either so I a terrified, but I cant wait until my little boy is here :)
> 
> FOB is in another relationship with another pregnant teen whose baby isnt his and he buys things for her and the baby. So far I havent recieved any support from him :(
> 
> But dont be scared you will get through it!! just think what you will have at the end of it :) x
> 
> Aw, girl! You'll be a great mum! :hugs:
> 
> The only "support" FOB has given me was he bought my stroller/carseat (Cause it was a combo) and while I pushed my feelings aside and genuinely thanked him for it, I know the real reason he bought it. I told him NOT to go on my registry (he'd asked about it) because I didn't have it near finished and there were certain things, like strollers and cribs, that I had a few of on there because I needed to see them in store to make my final choice. So what's he do? Go on there the next day and purchase one of the strollers I had on there. Lucky for me it's the one I liked the most, but it really bugged me because he only did it to take an option away from me. (Sounds really immature, I know. But he has this vendetta against me because I "took away his choice" when I didn't get an "a" :grr: *Bitch, you had a choice! You could have wrapped it! *)
> 
> *sigh* Rant over. :haha:Click to expand...

Ally, that just made my day :rofl: it's true though, these guys are just insanely stupid! they don't know what they're missing and i can bet you that you're all going to make amazing mummy's regardless :hugs: xx


----------



## star gazer

Aww thank you, we will all be great mummy's :D
I just wish that he would at least help out with buying baby items that I need :( luckily for me I have some great friends who help me out :)

But do you know what he had the cheek to text me earlier and tell me he wants the baby to be called Maxwell Junior (just in case the baby is his) after telling me that he doesnt want anything to do with the baby.....So I told him, he hasnt helped out with anything I need, hasnt been to any of the scans, tried to get me to have an abortion and wants a DNA done why would I name my baby after him?

*Rant over*


----------



## star gazer

Can someone please tell me what I should do...I have been having really sharp pains across my bump and lower back all day and a pressure that feels like I need to push....Im really scared!! :(


----------



## EmandBub

hey hon, has the pain gone or is it still there? 
and wtf? what cheek! i wish these guys realised they're toying with our lives and that one day when they realise what they've done they'll regret it. xx


----------



## star gazer

Hey, I am currently writing this while in maternity...I decided to go in an get checked out...they said that i am in labour, but it is way to early...they are trying to stop my baby coming today but I over heard one of the doctors say that he thinks the baby will come today...Im so scared :( 

I was fine until the FOB started getting me angry, and now look whats happening!! x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Is anyone a single mommy to be. due in July??
I need a text buddie since I will only have my mom with me then I am in labor I thought It would be nice to have someone to be able to tell??


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

star gazer said:


> Hey, I am currently writing this while in maternity...I decided to go in an get checked out...they said that i am in labour, but it is way to early...they are trying to stop my baby coming today but I over heard one of the doctors say that he thinks the baby will come today...Im so scared :(
> 
> I was fine until the FOB started getting me angry, and now look whats happening!! x

:nope: Oh no! Keep us updated hon!

And Callie, I'm due July 18th, but I live in America. I have unlimited texting, but I don't know how international texting works. :dohh:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have unlimited texting too and I text me dad in the Bahamas and these is no extra cost at all. I think its all the same if you have unlimited.
who is your phone service with?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

T-Mobile. I just checked with them as the internet wasn't helping any and they said it wasn't covered. But apparently there are free sites where you can text people internationally, and since I have web-access on my phone, that's how people do it who have tmobile. :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

that's super weird that its not covered!!
I am on telus and it covered! thank god or my phone bill would be 100000000 dollars since I text me dad all the time.


----------



## star gazer

Hi to all you out there that supported me today!!
so the doctors decided to deliver Isaac...he came into this world at 5.05pm :D

(keeping fighting baby)


----------



## star gazer

Callie-xoxox said:


> that's super weird that its not covered!!
> I am on telus and it covered! thank god or my phone bill would be 100000000 dollars since I text me dad all the time.

Hi there,

I wasnt due until 12th september but my little man had to be delivered today at 5.05pm..I am so scared right now...but I would be happy to be a text buddie with you :D


----------



## star gazer

Isaac Levi Chandler came into this world 5.05pm on the 15th of May, 17 weeks early.....KEEP FIGHTING BABY!!

FOB still doesn't want to know!!!!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can! :hugs:
> 
> Have you thought about seeing a therapist or anything to help you learn to bond with your baby without FOB? I don't mean it in a rude way, I just know sometimes we all need a little extra help coping with what life gives us. :)
> 
> Thanks! Yeh I think thats definitely a good idea.
> Its not healthy that i'm so obsessed with FOB. Especially how he treated me...dumping me because I wouldn't have an abortion...saying he wanted nothing to do with "it" and then getting a new gf the very next week. And then when he said he would see "it" every now and then if it meant he didn't have to pay child support, but it would be the same as his future kids with his future wife, would NOT be allowed to meet them, OR the baby's grandparents and wouldn't be entitled to his inheritence etc...
> 
> God i'm getting so anggryyyy noww....
> 
> How do you not think about your FOB? I know you basically don't talk to him etc...I wish I had that strength. I'm always texting him and wait on his every call...
> 
> I think I need to cut him off....why the hell am I so stuck on such a jerk! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I think that would be a wise choice. He sounds like such a jerk and neither you or your LO need to take that. You seem like such a sweet person and you prove how strong you are by being able to admit that you can't get over FOB even though you know the things he's said and done are wrong.
> Not being over him doesn't make you a bad person or a bad mother, and don't ever let anyone tell you it does. We all deal with things differently and in our own way.
> 
> I had an obsession with an abusive boyfriend once, and when I spoke to my therapist he told me to do the following:
> Try writing a list of reason why you don't want to be with him. They can be silly things like "because he doesn't take the trash out" or serious things like "He says things just to make me upset." But the point of the exercise is to remind yourself that you don't need him. And then every time you want to call him or feel like you miss him look over this list.Click to expand...

Thankyou so much...seriously you really made me feel better.:hugs: I think I need to get rid big time...now how to go about it. Not sure if I should just stop answering him when he eventually does calls, and see he gets the message eventually, or tell him straight--byebye.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

star gazer said:


> Isaac Levi Chandler came into this world 5.05pm on the 15th of May, 17 weeks early.....KEEP FIGHTING BABY!!
> 
> FOB still doesn't want to know!!!!

Come on little man keep fighting and then you can go home with mommy <3


----------



## star gazer

EmziixBo0o said:


> star gazer said:
> 
> 
> Isaac Levi Chandler came into this world 5.05pm on the 15th of May, 17 weeks early.....KEEP FIGHTING BABY!!
> 
> FOB still doesn't want to know!!!!
> 
> Come on little man keep fighting and then you can go home with mommy <3Click to expand...

Thankyou :) <3


----------



## EmandBub

How's he doing? x


----------



## star gazer

Umm I dont really know one minute he is getting better and the next something happens to make him worse. I went in to see him this morning and he opened his eyes for the very first time :) but he has difficulty with his breathing and because his immune system is so weak im not allowed to touch him :(

It is so hard to watch the doctors and nurses touch him and feed him, I just feel like shouting at them to leave him alone and let me do it :(


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> ooh i was welcomed lol
> Ive been here really lonely and single for a long time!
> 
> True!
> Almost all our other original STM girls are now taken by another :cry:
> We're like the only ones left! :cry::hugs:
> 
> Is Quin asleep yet?Click to expand...
> 
> sorry didnèt see this till now, and he was sleeping:haha:
> 
> we suck:cry::cry: :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:cry::hugs:
:thumbup::haha::blush::cloud9::nope::growlmad::dohh::happydance:......:dohh:


----------



## Jas029

star gazer said:


> Umm I dont really know one minute he is getting better and the next something happens to make him worse. I went in to see him this morning and he opened his eyes for the very first time :) but he has difficulty with his breathing and because his immune system is so weak im not allowed to touch him :(
> 
> It is so hard to watch the doctors and nurses touch him and feed him, I just feel like shouting at them to leave him alone and let me do it :(

Fight little man fight :hugs:
How big is he?


----------



## star gazer

Jas029 said:


> star gazer said:
> 
> 
> Umm I dont really know one minute he is getting better and the next something happens to make him worse. I went in to see him this morning and he opened his eyes for the very first time :) but he has difficulty with his breathing and because his immune system is so weak im not allowed to touch him :(
> 
> It is so hard to watch the doctors and nurses touch him and feed him, I just feel like shouting at them to leave him alone and let me do it :(
> 
> Fight little man fight :hugs:
> How big is he?Click to expand...


:hugs: he was born 1lb 4 but has lost loads of weight, im not sure how much he weighs now because the doctors havent weighed him since he was born :( :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

star gazer said:


> Isaac Levi Chandler came into this world 5.05pm on the 15th of May, 17 weeks early.....KEEP FIGHTING BABY!!
> 
> FOB still doesn't want to know!!!!

:hugs:
Keep fighting little man! stay strong :kiss:

Hope your okay i bet its so hard seeing him like this but i hope everything improves for him stay positive 
xxxx


----------



## star gazer

Thankyou!! yeah Im ok I guess, holding out I am just so worried about Isaac at the moment, I am trying to stay positive. Its really hard seeing him so ill, hopefully he will start to improve and then I can hold him soon xx


----------



## EmandBub

how's he doing?! xx


----------



## Jadelm

I'm joining this club :( I feel awful but I know I'll be better off in the long run. Hiiiii everyone x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sending lots of love to little issac :hugs:
he will be stronger soon as the days go by itll make him better just think of it that way hell be in your arms soon xx


----------



## star gazer

Thankyou *hug I am holding onto the day that I finally get to hold him in my arms xx


----------



## star gazer

EmandBub said:


> how's he doing?! xx

Isaac is ok, still holding on :) the doctors tried to take him off the ventilator today but he isnt strong enough to breathe on his own :cry: and until he has built up his immune system I cant hold him xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Ladys we need to Send baby Isaac happy thoughts!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jessmckeiver

Hey just seen this, congrat star gazer. Hope everythings going well :) If u need to talk to anyone im here :) I know we haven't spoke before but im due round the time your actual due date was. PM me if u ever need a chat xx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Right.....:dohh:


----------



## EmandBub

what happened yasmin? x


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Check out the thread "support for baby Issac"

Then you shall see lol. :winkwink:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Ok? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im soooooo fedup of being pregnant now!! cmon little lady make ur entranceee


----------



## Becyboo__x

Not long now Em :) only 6days arrrrrrrr single digits hehe 
<3


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ino still feels like forever! Hope I don't go overr!!! Any tips t get me startedddd x


----------



## Becyboo__x

All i can say is use a ball alot bounce like 2 times a day .. walking alot if you can but dont over do it cause you might get really tired .. you could always try spicy foods but its ment to be a myth but you never know i tried it all.. even this stuff to put in bath and that you can rub on your bump but that smellt minging lol .. only other thing i did was like everyday use my ball and then swirl my hips like youve got a hula hoop sounds daft but its ment to help move babys 
xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi girls thort ide introduce mmyself am not actually single but am doin this alone as oh is in prison ano what people mite think of this but he is a lovly man an he is doin his time 4 his crime i love him 2 bit. so am semmy single hope u dont mind me beeing in here is that ok? x o ye 

am danielle 19 20 in july pregant with my first due the 2nd of july and am from liverpool x


----------



## underscore92

single and 18 .. ahhhh lol scary stuufff. FOB lives in england...doessnt want the baby. sad timesbut his choice since its my choice that i keeping it. :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

underscore92 said:


> single and 18 .. ahhhh lol scary stuufff. FOB lives in england...doessnt want the baby. sad timesbut his choice since its my choice that i keeping it. :)

:hugs:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Its difficult, but not impossible & sooo worth it :) 
Its FOBs loss :D x


----------



## underscore92

supriseBump_x said:


> Its difficult, but not impossible & sooo worth it :)
> Its FOBs loss :D x

FOB bein an arse ..maybe he'll come round in time not tha it helps i live in northeast scotland and he lives london....god feeelin lost ..


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo this thread needs bumping up cos there's loads more STM-to-bes now. 
Me being one of them :flower: Actually getting used to it now, and quite happy I get to have my baby all to myself most of the time heehee. And get to fantasise over more desirable men than stupid FOB :rofl: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

glad this thread was bumped
just an update for me, (I normally post on the teen preg stm thread now ) anyway
FOB still hasn't met LO, just seen pictures on FB
his family doesnt want to be involved in LO's life still.


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> glad this thread was bumped
> just an update for me, (I normally post on the teen preg stm thread now ) anyway
> FOB still hasn't met LO, just seen pictures on FB
> his family doesnt want to be involved in LO's life still.

Excuse me when I say,
Well fuck them.


----------



## Jadelm

That sucks, but it's their loss at the end of the day :hugs: At least you get to keep him all to yourself :D


----------



## EmandBub

i'm with Jas on this!
Quin is 5 months now, right!!
he should fucking get his act together :grr:
he's the one missing out tbh
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

meh, I hope he never sees quin, I want to find out where he is right now so I can send him court papers :)


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you get him all to yourself
and tbf, i'm sure you're doing a way better job then you would be if it were both of you
xxx


----------



## Lydiarose

This thread is actually making me so so upset and angry,
some of you have probably read my posts about my "OH" about how much stress and pure upset he has caused me throughout the pregnancy conviniently for him we decided to have a break just before i found out i was pregnant - due to him behaving so awfully towards me in the last 6 months of our relationship.

But instead of step up to the mark and love me in the way i always loved him he has treated me absolutly dispicably . . . he has seen me about 5 times throughout the pregnancy mainly for scans and once just me and him every fucking day he comes up with some pathetic excuse . . . he hasnt even told his parents despite him being 22years old just so they dont "cause him hassle" his excuse it he wants to wait until hes working full time and has his new car why? so they can see hes "stepping up to the mark" I AM 22 WEEKS PREGNANT FOR GODS SAKE !!!

My mom is absolutly sick to death of the pain hes putting me through and has said if he does not come and see me tommorow and take some responsibility she is ringing his parents once and for all - people may wonder why ive waited so long and its because everytime i say im going to tell them he calls me everyname under the sun and says he will block me out of his life and hate me and we will never have a chance of "us" again . . . its emotional blackmail because he knows it will hurt me.

He says im blackmailing him by threatening to tell his parents because "he cant come over and see me" which is his excuse for getting so angry . . . 

Can anyone give me any advice??

I am so so upset with all this i cannot deal with it any longer i dont know what to do and im sitting here crying my eyes out my mom has to go and have a lump looked at on monday which has returned after having breast cancer 4 years ago which i am absolutly terrified and heartbroken about.

I am scared his parents will make it even worse he is a mommys boy and im scared she will just defend him and give him even more of an excuse to behave the way he is . . . despite him saying she wouldnt do this and shed probably throw him out.


what do i do? :(


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aw yay STM has been resurrected! 

Rome I completely agree with what Jas said about your FOB as his parents, you and Quin are definitely better off!


----------



## stuffymuffy

Lydiarose said:


> This thread is actually making me so so upset and angry,
> some of you have probably read my posts about my "OH" about how much stress and pure upset he has caused me throughout the pregnancy conviniently for him we decided to have a break just before i found out i was pregnant - due to him behaving so awfully towards me in the last 6 months of our relationship.
> 
> But instead of step up to the mark and love me in the way i always loved him he has treated me absolutly dispicably . . . he has seen me about 5 times throughout the pregnancy mainly for scans and once just me and him every fucking day he comes up with some pathetic excuse . . . he hasnt even told his parents despite him being 22years old just so they dont "cause him hassle" his excuse it he wants to wait until hes working full time and has his new car why? so they can see hes "stepping up to the mark" I AM 22 WEEKS PREGNANT FOR GODS SAKE !!!
> 
> My mom is absolutly sick to death of the pain hes putting me through and has said if he does not come and see me tommorow and take some responsibility she is ringing his parents once and for all - people may wonder why ive waited so long and its because everytime i say im going to tell them he calls me everyname under the sun and says he will block me out of his life and hate me and we will never have a chance of "us" again . . . its emotional blackmail because he knows it will hurt me.
> 
> He says im blackmailing him by threatening to tell his parents because "he cant come over and see me" which is his excuse for getting so angry . . .
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice??
> 
> I am so so upset with all this i cannot deal with it any longer i dont know what to do and im sitting here crying my eyes out my mom has to go and have a lump looked at on monday which has returned after having breast cancer 4 years ago which i am absolutly terrified and heartbroken about.
> 
> I am scared his parents will make it even worse he is a mommys boy and im scared she will just defend him and give him even more of an excuse to behave the way he is . . . despite him saying she wouldnt do this and shed probably throw him out.
> 
> 
> what do i do? :(

First of all :hugs: :hugs: There's not much you can do hun, sounds like he's being an arse and rather stubborn in his ways. If he's treating you so poorly I would say that despite how hard it is going to be, you're better off and you deserve so much better. For now I would just let him be and let him miss you and realize what he's lost out on. 
From experience, it's best to just let things take their course and I know it's going to hurt because it sounds like you love him very much. My FOB has been a complete arse since I found out I was pregnant. We broke up before I knew, thanks to his parents. We haven't spoken in months and I saw him every day in school. I still love him and I always will but it took me awhile to realize that I didn't deserve to be treated the way he had been treating me. And you certaintly don't deserve the stress that he's causing you! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Jadelm

stuffymuffy said:


> I still love him and I always will but it took me awhile to realize that I didn't deserve to be treated the way he had been treating me.

Exactly the same with me. You need to decide whether this is what you deserve hun and if the answer is no you are better off without him.. it'll be hard but you'll get through it :hugs: xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Sometimes it alot easier to be on your own hun, Him acting like an arse is not helping you or baby! What kinda father is he gonna be when he wont come and see u?
I got rid o my FOB for similar reasons :)
& yea its hard but its better in the long run. :) xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Men are such arses i really dont understand them! .. id love to find some that are actually as some people say "loving" "caring" trustworthy" etc etc cause to me men like that dont exsist! 

*Lydiarose* i hope your alright all i can say is try keep your had held high it is hard very hard but its all you can do and if hes being how he is then leave him to it let him do the running and stuff cause it will only make you feel down and everything if you do it and your little one will need you to stay strong when there here, as i say to alot of people odds are they change after little ones born and they see them etc but its not always the case but for a guy not to want to see there own child is just disgusting or even pay much attention while the babys still inside 
were all here if you need any of us were all nice people and understand most things so feel free to rant and just speak your mind cause its better to get it off your mind :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

Lydia, I think you should bite the bullet and tell his parents. If they give you crap tell them they don't have to be involved. But you wanted to offer the opportunity to have them in their grandchild's life..Or that they should atleast know they have one. 
FOB sounds like an immature asshole. If he starts giving you shit for telling his parents ignore him. Get some support behind you to help you through anything. Block him, remove him what ever.. just ignore him
If his parents have any sense they'll beat his dumbass for treating you and your future child like that. Unless the apple doesn't fall far from the tree then well, You just tell them and leave them be. 
Sorry if this doesn't help. :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

just wanted to say
me & FOB broke up for about 2 months when i found out i was pregnant
he refused to tell his parents
& I ended up waiting 2 months to tell them
i took my 20 week scan pictures and told them myself
i'm just annoyed at myself for waiting that long to tell them!!

i would tell them hon
you never know how things will turn out
FOB's parents were so supportive and i felt silly for not having said anything sooner!
xxxx


----------



## Jadelm

FOB didn't tell his parents until about 18 weeks, and even then only cos I threatened to ring them up myself.. I don't ACTUALLY know if he did tell them though cos I've not spoken to them since I first found out I was pregnant and obvs they didn't know then. Hmm. Boys suck x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol FOB didnt tell his parents till i was like 30 weeks pregnant LOL i was going to tell them myself but i thought its up to him to do it and after nagging him he ended up telling them i think he thought hed get a mouthful cause he was only 16 at the time lol


----------



## Jas029

Yeah it took FOB awhile to tell his parents. I wanna say it was before 20 weeks but not sure..


----------

